#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-24
 * jiero feel sick.
<Landme> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Landme>  > Time.now
<kk> Landme, 2011-10-24 08:32:25 +0800
<jiero> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jiero> what day is today?
<jiero> why the hell noonechatting here?
<firedream> Good morning,everyone
<joec4i> 有木有人和我一样发现Emulate3Buttons不能用了的？
<joec4i> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/874237
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 874237 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Emulate3Buttons option does not work anymore to enable emulation of a middle button" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joec4i> 呃，这个bot不错，
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 亲们，求助，kubuntu中文设置。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350649 我昨晚下载安装了kubuntu 11.10，由于是第一次接触，安装的时候是选择的中文，可是安装完了之后全部都是英文，大家有什么解决的办法没有，还有我家是用的ADSL拨号，我也不会用，整了半天也没有链接到网络！大虾们麻烦帮忙解决一下，谢 ...
<firedream> 先整ADSL，再开始整英文
<sikao_lfs> 恩，刚才那个完全是个新手，你看注册时间。让我回忆起当初的时光了。
<sikao_lfs> 好像是三年前，我也是安装中文版，出来英文，而且拨号上网没搞好。前后切换重启很多次。
<sikao_lfs> windows xp和ubuntu来回重启切换，windows下上网找答案，ubuntu切换后尝试。
<kk> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 震颤窗口卡，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350651 每个程序开启以后，第一次拖拉得时候都还好，每当第2次拖得时候就很卡，求解~！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wklwklwkl — 2011-10-24 9:25 
<firedream> sikao_lfs，你很XX
<sikao_lfs> firedream: 不用客气，直接说我啰嗦也没啥。网上逛久了，习惯了。
<firedream> sikao_lfs，不是那个意思，我也是昨天才进来的，断断续续用Linux有两年多了，但是没能坚持下去，这次再次进入不保证会退出，所以我觉得你很了不起
<firedream> 其实每个人都知道Microsoft的用意，只是软件商家们旨在钱眼里看世界罢了
<sikao_lfs> firedream: 其实也没你想象的那么坚持，实际上linux对我工作简直是帮助太大了，主要是对我有用，所以坚持几乎没花什么代价。
<jiero> firedream: Microsoft are their dreams.
<sikao_lfs> firedream: 这么说吧，原来要4个小时的任务，我只要10分钟就解决了。你说说实际中多舒心啊。
<sikao_lfs> firedream: 自从有了linux我简直过天堂日子。
<James2gold> 为何？
<slacker_HD> linux有啥用？
<sikao_lfs> firedream: 网上跟大家聊也不怕，大部分工作都完成了。反正干这个工作主要是按部就班，等出问题吧。剩下的不是我一人就能解决的。
<slacker_HD> 学这个就能娶到媳妇？
<firedream> sikao_lfs，呵呵，这样也只能说是萝卜白菜各有所爱了，我进来主要前期就是PS跟CAD制图，后期主要就是MCU编程问题
<jiero> slacker_HD:  :D
<firedream> 最近在启动一个视频编辑软件Kdenlive的时候，老是提示kdenlive: symbol lookup error: kdenlive: undefined symbol: mlt_service_cache_get_size，之后就自动退出了
<slacker_HD>  jiero：:-D
<James2gold> 我下学期要学linux 喝unix OS. 心动
<shuaiming> 你们好
<shuaiming> 有个问题
<slacker_HD> 你问吧，谁能回答你自然会回答的
<firedream> 最近在启动一个视频编辑软件Kdenlive的时候，老是提示kdenlive: symbol lookup error: kdenlive: undefined symbol: mlt_service_cache_get_size，之后就自动退出了
<James2gold> 我是新手。先问吧
<jiero> slacker_HD: 要媳妇的不要 Linux， alvin_rxg 就是例子。
<slacker_HD> 回答不了的那也没办法
<jiero> firedream:  问 kdenlive的人啊。
<Guest39866> 各位早！请教个问题：在Network Manager怎么看不到有线连接呢？我现在是无线上网。有线网络是正常的，可能是上次无意中在NM里把有线网络eth0删掉了。请问现在要如何恢复？谢谢！系统为：Debian Wheezy 64位。
<jiero> shuaiming: 直接问，不用礼貌用户断句。
<shuaiming> 编辑vi的时候  什么文件该用sudo   什么文件不该用sudo
<slacker_HD> Network Manager？是kde的吗？
<shuaiming> 恩 
<shuaiming> 好的
<Guest39866> gnome
<slacker_HD> 好像都在说这个不行啊
<jiero> Guest39866: 可能是没有硬件驱动。Firmware 可能不安装。
<slacker_HD> 嗯，gnome就完全不懂了
<Guest39866> 这个不会啊，之前都用得好好的
<shuaiming> 编辑vi的时候 什么文件该用sudo 什么文件不该用sudo
<jiero> Guest39866: 哦。再重建？似乎不能删除。
<James2gold> ubuntu 11.10 是gnome 的吧
<Guest39866> 奇怪，我看到eth0已经从DHCP获取到了IP
<roylez> jiero: http://cnbeta.com/articles/159479.htm
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: “剪刀石头布”游戏中 出“布”胜算大_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<Guest39866> 但NM里怎么没有提示呢
<roylez> jiero: 去幼儿园赌这个应该可以赢不少糖
<jiero> shuaiming:  这个和 vi 没关系吧。vi 只是编辑器。 你想用 sudo 就用。。。。sudo修改了就换root权限了。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，归位了？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
 * jiero 拥抱 roylez ：主席终于理我了。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
<sikao_lfs> firedream: 你的问题我没玩过。不清楚，不好意思。
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<roylez> adam8157: 北京？
<adam8157> roylez: 恩 北京
<roylez> adam8157: 跟我说有啥用？
<adam8157> roylez: 有合适的朋友 卖过来
<Guest39866> IP是获得了，去不能Ping外网，难道是eth0的DNS解析问题？刚把无线网络断了下就不能上网了。
<roylez> adam8157: 就国内这行情，似乎招不到人是理所应当的
<adam8157> roylez: 细阿
<jiero> adam8157: 招在大学的学生？
<adam8157> jiero: 招
<MeaCulpa> .
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。真是穷途末路了。。。我只是问问，别踢我。
<MeaCulpa> 卖人季
<James2gold> :-D
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 03:11:51)
<jiero> Kandu:  早上好
<Kandu> jiero: 早 :)
<James2gold> 大家都用什么IRC客户端软件聊天啊？ 
<sikao_lfs> James2gold: Pidgin一般是用ubuntu自带的.
<MeaCulpa> irssi
<tsllst> ERC
<nata> quassel
<James2gold> Pidgin我最近才刚开始用，同学推荐的，以前都在用x - chat，无法通过学校网络和手机网络联上服务器端。
<jiero> .m jiero
<jiero> 哦这个功能早失效了么。
<jiero> James2gold:  懒惰的人就用 firefox chatzilla或者 opera
<Landme> adam8157: Hi
<adam8157> Landme: hi
<James2gold> :-D为什么是懒人用的？
<Landme> adam8157: 你Makefile是自己写吗
<jiero> James2gold:  几乎不用设置就是懒人的。
<adam8157> Landme: 以前经常写
<jiero> James2gold: 好吧。需要设置的要不就是更懒，要不就是勤快
<James2gold> 了解。
<Landme> adam8157: 难写吗?
<adam8157> Landme: 不难
<Landme> adam8157: 我想学Makefile.但没有好的教程
<adam8157> Landme: 有 wait
<adam8157> Landme: https://minus.com/mdYXGIFyF
<roylez> Landme: 这东西没好的教程，天底下没几个人能完全懂的
<Kandu> Landme: http://www.linuxsir.org/main/doc/gnumake/GNUmake_v3.80-zh_CN_html/index.html  學完基礎後，可以看看這個
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 11.10 在lubuntu环境下卸载了gnome桌面环境启动闪屏无法进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350656 我是Ubuntu 11.10 64位的，默认是Gnome桌面环境，后来自行安装了lubuntu桌面环境。 星期六晚上在lightgdm登录时选择以lubuntu桌面环境登录，然后蛋疼加乱动症，执行 sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop2 之类的命 ...
<James2gold> 收藏有空看看怎么makefile
<jiero> 不动。
<Landme> 谢谢
<James2gold> 我也谢下。
<Evanescence> wwww
<ymlz> 有人在吗？
<James2gold> 你好， 我在
<ymlz> 哈哈。问下UBUNTU的硬件在那个地方看。我想禁用集成显卡。谢谢，我是新手哈。
<roylez> ymlz: 双显卡是件很麻烦的事情。你应该需要手动改 xorg.conf
<ymlz> 我的本本是核显哟。
 * jiero 想，还是 intel 显卡好啊。。。7年前的intel显卡也比3年前的nvidia更好地驱动gnome-shell
<tsllst> lshw
<tsllst> 看看硬件信息
<tsllst> dmidecode
<ymlz> 在那儿看呀。
<tsllst> 哦。需要root权限，这些命令。
<ymlz> 就是不懂命令哟。
<tsllst> System Monitor中也有硬件信息
<iOpera> 安装hardinfo
<iOpera> 至少是gui的。不是cli
<ymlz> 哦。我试下。
<iOpera> 说明啥双显卡
<ymlz> 集成的是INTER的I3的核显，独显是HD 6630M
<ymlz> 核显我也不知是啥型号。
<bluek> 我问一下哈
<bluek> 貌似ubuntu越更新问题越多哈
<ymlz> 是呀。
<bluek> 你们平时更新不？
<ymlz> 更新呀。
<bluek> 我都不想更新了
<jiero> 说吧。哪个有经验地操作过 双显卡？
<jackie__> 我之前说的NM的问题搞好了，原来是/etc/network/interfaces 中如果没有eth0的信息，NM就会自动接管
<tsllst> update three times per day
<bluek> 蓝牙，更新后极不稳定。
<jiero> bluek:  没用11.10 ，只更新自己要地东西。
<bluek> 显卡，只要更新kernel就不能用了。
<tsllst> 10.04.
<jiero> bluek: 因为你是 ati吧。。。
<ymlz> 我用的是最新的UBUNTU
<bluek> jiero, 我用的是10.04
<ymlz> 是呀。
<bluek> jiero,然也...ati
<iOpera> bluek: 你自己手动安装的驱动？
<ymlz> 没。
<jiero> 我没碰过 ati 的闭源卡。。。
<bluek> 不是，自动安装的。
<bluek> 系统提示
<iOpera> 那怎么会更新，驱动就没了。
<bluek> 手动安装也是一样子的。
<bluek> 更新完kernel，手动安装就安装不上去了。
<ymlz> 附加驱动用提示安区动。不过安了的话，系统会有点小问题
<bluek> 至少compiz跑不了。
<iOpera> 那还是手动安装的吗。
<bluek> 我也尝试过先升级kernek，然后再手动，结果安装不了哈
<ymlz> 我的能跑COMPIZ哟。
<iOpera> run那些，现在不太兼容了的。使用系统带的受限驱动
<bluek> 我用的是受限驱动的哇
<bluek> 下次换本本换一个n卡哈
<iOpera> bluek: 那你说又手动。。
<ymlz> 我没用受限驱动，用了有麻烦。
<jiero> bluek:  因为 受限驱动吧。。。我用过ati开源驱动，玩 Urban Terror ~
<iOpera> 有时候，手动安装的，会留一些配置，导致冲突的。
<jiero> ATI9000 32MB显卡，跑Compiz+ Urban Terror 最低效果 只有 70FPS
<iOpera> 受限的驱动，n卡没问题过。ati的不确定
<bluek> 是的，我承认，可是我不安装的话，我先升级kernel然后再装显卡就装不上去。
<jiero> bluek: 升级内核干吗。。
<onway> 打断一下，我想问问软件中心里的mysql客户端是干嘛用的？
<iOpera> bluek: 那估计你的系统搞乱了。
<jiero> bluek: 升级了10.04都不支持了。干吗还要 10.04
<bluek> 所以我来问一下，你们平时啊升级的？
<jiero> bluek: 本来稳定的让你搞不稳定了，直接换版本算了
<bluek> 哈哈，也是。我在等明年四月份的12.04
<iOpera> 应该从10.xx起，使用kdms，内核升级，驱动从来没影响的。
<bluek> 我不喜欢11光棍
<bluek> 本来就光棍
<jiero> bluek: 叛逃吧。
<ymlz> 哈哈。
<bluek> 算是吧
<jiero> bluek: 12.04再回来
<iOpera> 嗯。去大便
<iOpera> 脱离现代社会
<jiero> bluek: 对 去答辩
<bluek> 先用着10.04，等12.04出来再安装，不过有可能我不用ubuntu了。
<ymlz> 我的输入法图标有时有显示，有时无，乍回事。
<H4ever2012kk> 哪位给推荐个 newsgroup server ??
<jiero> 。。。
<bluek> 我装过arch,x不会装哈。
<Aimerl> ??????????????
<bluek> 只有终端
<jiero> bluek: 看 wiki
<onway> 大牛们，软件中心的mysql客户端干嘛用的啊？
<bluek> 太长了，等有时间看
<iOpera> jiero: 驱动都搞不定的，你让他看wiki。会搞死的。
<jiero> bluek: 你一般需要很好的记忆力，否则就2台电脑吧。
<peter_huang> bluek: arch装X已经非常简单了。。。
<tsllst> onway,登录mysql服务器呀，如果有需要。
<jiero> iOpera: 好吧。我从来没搞定过 Nvidia RUN安装方式。
<jiero> 哈哈
<peter_huang> bluek: 而且wiki上装X那块好像也就1页而已。
<bluek> peter_huang, 可能我看错地方了哈，反正是没装好，哦，对了，我是在ubuntu上面vbox的一个 arch
<onway> tsllst我只装mysql服务器，也能登录服务器啊
<bluek> peter_huang, 因为我怕我一下子搞不定，先试试，结果没试好，所以...
<peter_huang> vbox也差不多的。
<onway> mysql -u root -p 算登录不？
<mofaph> Emacs中，怎样删除 C-x TAB 生成的缩进？
<H4ever2012kk> mofaph: 不能直接删吗？
<onway> 大牛能不能解析下软件中心的mysql客户端是干什么的啊？
<iOpera> onway: 看软件描述嘛
<jiero> onway: 就是就是，看描述。
<iOpera> mofaph: 你要打倒emacs，就有人出来答疑了。
<iOpera> 打倒emacs
<onway> This is an empty package that depends on the current "best" version of mysql-client
<mofaph> H4ever2012kk: 比如使用 C-x h C-x TAB 后，直接删除不现实。再者，我想知道不用 C-/ 的方法
<tsllst> mysql是client-server架构，mysql客户端是其中的client
<onway> empty package?
 * jiero 开溜
<mofaph> iOpera: 炒作不太好吧？呵呵
<H4ever2012kk> mofaph: 哦，多行的，可以    c-x r d  吧
<H4ever2012kk> 或者选中，然后 c-m-\ 重新回到正常状态吧
<H4ever2012kk> python的话，就直接 用上面的法。。。
<onway> 我只装软件中心的mysql服务器，并不影响我在命令行使用mysql啊
<onway> 一些工具如mysqldump也能用
<tsllst> sudo aptitude show mysql-server-5.1
<tsllst> Package: mysql-server-5.1
<tsllst> State: not installed
<tsllst> Version: 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.10
<labrador> mofaph: C-u -1 C-x TAB
<tsllst> Priority: optional
<tsllst> Section: misc
<tsllst> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<kk> tsllst:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<mofaph> labrador: OK. 这个方法有效，谢谢
<H4ever2012kk> mofaph: 我的方法无效？晕。。
<mofaph> labrador: 这个用法在哪里可以看到？我的意思是看文档
<jackie__> 怎么改自己聊天文字的颜色啊
<mofaph> H4ever2012kk: 没有
<jackie__> xchat
<kk> tsllst, 有没有必要道歉。  ㍢ 
<jackie__> 太暗了
<onway> tsllst你说中文啊
<mofaph> H4ever2012kk: 你可以试试在文本模式，而不是在某一个编程的主模式试试
<H4ever2012kk> 文本模式的话用  c-x r d 啊
<mofaph> H4ever2012kk: 当你使用 C-M-\ 时，缩进太难看了
<H4ever2012kk> mofaph: 文本模式的话用  c-x r d 啊
<H4ever2012kk> mofaph: 矩形删除。。。你要选中一个矩形
<mofaph> H4ever2012kk: 那怎么用？
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我似乎听到了红歌向的手机铃声？
<H4ever2012kk> mofaph: c-x 定一个点，然后移动光标到别处，再 c-x   这样就选中了一个区域。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 细阿
<H4ever2012kk> c-x r d 是删除这个矩形区域的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: w3m 的能力让我惊讶，转的公司 ERBP 的mail居然还不错
<mofaph> H4ever2012kk: 谢谢，刚才我没有把光标移动我想删除缩进的那一行
<mofaph> H4ever2012kk: c-x r d 也是可以的
<H4ever2012kk> 错了不是  c-x 选中。。。c-s-@ 选中，打错了 
<Aimerl> mofaph, C-x r d ???????
<mofaph> Aimerl: 什么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对
<Aimerl> mofaph, ????????C-x ????
<mofaph> Aimerl: 我看不到你打的字？！怎么都是问号？
<adam8157> roylez: bcc过去的邮件, bcc这个header就没了?
<mofaph> Aimerl: 编码没有选对？
<adam8157> roylez: bcc的接收者夜看不到bcc...
<roylez> adam8157: 当然没了，要不然怎么叫做暗送
<tsllst> 暗送秋波
<tsllst> 哈哈
<adam8157> roylez: 接收者也看不到自己是bcc啊 我说呢, 被我的filter给弄走了...
<ymlz> UBUNTU下有类似于WIN下的PPS软件吗？
<adam8157> tsllst: forwarded
<ymlz> UBUNTU下有类似于WIN下的PPS软件吗？	
<Aimerl> mofaph, 现在能看到了吗
<mofaph> ymlz: 有的，好像有个 PPTV for linux，记不太清楚了
<mofaph> Aimerl: 可以了……
<mofaph> Aimerl: 刚才说什么呢？
<ymlz> mofaph；哦，我去看看。
<mofaph> ymlz: sopcast 也是可以的
<Aimerl> mofaph, 想告诉你C-x 直接选中区域就可以了
<jska> ----- 谁装了11.10了， 跟11.04有啥区别么？
<ymlz> mofaph；这个以前安个。你不说，我还记不得了。因为几年前我用了下UBUNTU，那时安的。哈哈。
<iOpera> jska: 1110至少正式些。
<iOpera> ymlz: pps不是有lin版本嘛
<mofaph> Aimerl: 具体怎样操作？
<tsllst> onway,建议你安装debain reference看看。sudo apt-get install debian-reference-zh-cn
<Aimerl> mofaph, 文本下，C-x 光标选中区域
<onway> tsllst,好的
<tsllst> 如不适当，onway无怪
<ymlz> iopera;我去PPS官网看下。
<onway> 不会啦
<onway> 谢谢啦
<mofaph> Aimerl: 不懂？用鼠标吗？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问，有没有linux下载工具可以导入未下载完成的文件，类似迅雷那样的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350668 请问，有没有linux下载工具可以导入未下载完成的文件，类似迅雷那样的？ 我需要下载很巨大的文件，希望能下班以后把临时文件拷贝回家接着下，要是下不完的话第二天拷贝到单位接着下。。 ...
<jska> to iOpera 内个什么unit界面稳定点了么？
<iOpera> jska: 目前基本稳定了
<iOpera> 就界面本身，没啥bug了。
<tsllst> kk,ftp下载的话，wget -c即可。
<Aimerl> mofaph, 你激活鼠标的话也可以，也可以用C-x [ , ]  来选择整段
<kk> tsllst, 转到www.pandorabots.com和创建自己的聊天机器人Alice和AIML。  ㍣ 
<mofaph> Aimerl: 比如我执行以下的命令：“C-x h C-x TAB”之后，怎样恢复原样呢？不用 C-/
<mofaph> Aimerl: 你如果告诉我命令的话，可能我理解起来比较容易
<CyrusYzGTt> !idle=mwait
<Aimerl> mofaph, 你的问题很奇怪，你是不是不要它的补全
<MeaCulpa> devworks 问文章质量不错，但forum则冷清的很，看来是$$$带来的
<H4ever2012kk> Aimerl: 是已经加入了缩进，现在要去掉这些缩进
<slacker_HD> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<kk> slacker_HD ⇪ t: Javascript PC Emulator
<mofaph> Aimerl: 补全？ C-x TAB 是缩进一个区域
<mofaph> Aimerl: H4ever2012kk 说的就是我想表达的意思
<Aimerl> mofaph, 我明白了，你是要把之前的缩进去掉
<tsllst> linux系统管理工程师的新闻组，哪位给几个？comp.os.linux.admin没有找到
<mofaph> Aimerl: 可以用 C-x r d 或者 C-u -1 C-x TAB 完成
<MeaCulpa> tsllst: 我帮你看看
<mofaph> Aimerl: 还有其他的方法吗？
<iOpera> vim可以用<<. lol
<Aimerl> mofaph, 那就是C-x r d
<MeaCulpa> tsllst: 你什么客户璁惧憿
<MeaCulpa> tsllst: 你什么客户端啊
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: .
<Aimerl> mofaph, 你还要其他方法？？
<iOpera> 你啥客户端。啥输入法。居然出这些字
<mofaph> Aimerl: 不是，我以为你还有其他方法……
<Aimerl> mofaph, 噢，之前我没看懂你的意思，我一般用C-x r k比较多
<mofaph> Aimerl: 没关系，总之谢谢你
<tsllst> MeaCulpa,新闻组用的雷鸟
<H4ever2012kk> mofaph: d  和  k 的区别， 一个是kill , 一个是delete，。。。
<tsllst> irc是在emacs里上的
<mayli> tsllst: 现在还有新闻组？
<H4ever2012kk> tsllst: 有新闻组服务器推荐没？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我windows, google输入法，有一次不小心把utf-8的字符导入了字库...
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 。。
<MeaCulpa> tsllst: TB应该也有filter/search 功能
<tsllst> aioe.org,可用。 
<H4ever2012kk> tsllst: 这个能转发所有的组吗？。。。。
<MeaCulpa> tsllst: 我一直连着aioe.org
<mofaph> H4ever2012kk: 是的，我刚才 C-h k 看了文档
<MeaCulpa> H4ever2012kk: yes, 正宗的
<Aimerl> H4ever2012kk, 呵呵，C-x r d 不是太习惯
<MeaCulpa> 就是速度有点慢
<tsllst> comp.os.linux.admin怎么没有了
 * MeaCulpa 的search到现在还在跑...
<Aimerl> 这里怎么人好像少了很多。。。
 * MeaCulpa 在slrn里跑了个L *  列出所有组，跑到现在...
<H4ever2012kk> Aimerl: 呵呵， k 的话将来还可以yank回来。。。d的话就不行。。。如果在 kill ring里面保存的多了怎么办？兄台怎么处理的？
<H4ever2012kk> MeaCulpa: 呵呵，我试一下
 * adam8157 懒得折腾新闻组了, 老人和小怪物才用 hoho~
<tsllst> 有没有用数据库记录生产服务器信息的。schema给参考下？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gmane新闻组用来看邮件列表不错，非标准的，专门抓各类数据
 * CyrusYzGTt opera[3226]: segfault at 58 ip 000000319608399d sp 00007fff32972930 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.7[3195e00000+46c000]
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就订阅了一个 kernelnewbie
<MeaCulpa> 我擦坏了一个微波炉，排队转饭的太多了
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 你用什麼擦的！
<mayli> MeaCulpa: gmane的速度无法忍受……
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ iOpera  opera[3226]: segfault at 58 ip 000000319608399d sp 00007fff32972930 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.7[3195e00000+46c000]
<Aimerl> H4ever2012kk, 个人习惯吧，一般把ring里的复制出来备用
<MeaCulpa> mayli: gmane比那些正规的快...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ iOpera  opera[3226]: segfault at 58 ip 000000319608399d sp 00007fff32972930 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.7[3195e00000+46c000]
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ iOpera  opera[3226]: segfault at 58 ip 000000319608399d sp 00007fff32972930 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.7[3195e00000+46c000]
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ iOpera  opera[3226]: segfault at 58 ip 000000319608399d sp 00007fff32972930 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.7[3195e00000+46c000]
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 我擦后面漏了一个逗号...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ iOpera  opera[3226]: segfault at 58 ip 000000319608399d sp 00007fff32972930 error 4 in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.7[3195e00000+46c000]
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<MeaCulpa> gtk.
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
 * MeaCulpa 全局-gtk
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 闹哪样啊
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 新帆和微软都关了，就没有搞头额
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: gentoo开了~amd64？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ opera always crash ,,can not run
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 新帆和微软都是gb2312的垃圾，关了最好
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这事儿得问神
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ fedora x86_64 16beta
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. .. 
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 微软没关...频道还在
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 呃。。。16啊
<MeaCulpa> tsllst: mayli 其实转发与否已经不重要了，新闻组现在靠抓maillist了，根本没人看新闻组，都是maillist
 * ScarletWolf 等fedora 16正式版
<adam8157> http://nukemanbill.blogspot.com/2008_07_01_archive.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Building a Software Company: July 2008
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ before I was cancle idle=mwait from grub,,but now cpu && hardware was very hot ,I bi xu rebot
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ before I was cancle idle=mwait from grub,,but now cpu && hardware was very hot ,I bi xu reboot
 * AsuraLe 围观fedora 16 发布热闹
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 英语不好就说中文嘛。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ibus was broken le ..
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<adam8157> le le le bixu bixu bixu
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ f16 11.08 cai release
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: poor guy...
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ,, smailwolf,,
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 知道，所以我在围观他
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直想问，smail是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ xiao 
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 那叫small。。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. hao ba ,,I de eng hen cha de 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> bye ,, ge wei ,,I must reboot now
<Aimerl> CyrusYzGTt, 不中不洋的，好奇怪
<CyrusYzGTt> I hui le
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 微波炉cluster负载越来越大
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 冷却率66%, 只有1/3在工作
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我国人越来越穷了
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ??
<mao> unetbootin 制作archlinux liveusb出现错误
<mao> boot device didn't showup after 30s
<larry___> 为什么我用ssh localhost的时候 没有任何反映，过一会儿 cpu就爆了呢？
<mao> search /dev/disk/by-label/None.....
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 今世穷 来世富
<MeaCulpa> tsllst: 只看到 comp.unix.admin ...
<larry___> 有人了解是什么原因不？
<CyrusYzGTt> bu liao jie
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥？你哪里看到的？
<larry___> 好吧
<roylez> larry___: ssh -vvvvv localhost
<CyrusYzGTt> ssh -CvN -D 7070 larry___@localhost
<larry___> roylez: 后面是一个v 还时那么多v
<roylez> larry___: 越多越好
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. 
<CyrusYzGTt> ssh -vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 转饭的人多啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 单位时间内3个微波炉2个在cool down状态
<roylez> MeaCulpa: o....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 明摆着的事情 
<larry___> roylez: CyrusYzGTt : 有debug 的输出，可是我看不太懂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://dyske.com/paper/945
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: It’s Not China; It’s Efficiency That Is Killing Our Jobs - DYSKE.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> larry___§ ,, My de ibus was broken le ,, can not da Chinese,, wen roylez 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这年头，想要活下来也是逆天行事
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<larry___> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，了解，3q
<larry___> roylez: 
<roylez> larry___: 别问我，我没见过你那毛病
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ..
<roylez> larry___: 把debug的信息仔细看
<larry___> roylez: 好像没有错误的提示，我贴出来，你帮我看一下吧
<roylez> larry___: 你贴吧
<larry___> roylez: 那个贴代码的网页是什么？
<roylez> larry___: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<CyrusYzGTt> larry___§ bring 100 ruan mei bi inside paste,,
<larry___> roylez: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/99765
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下去走走
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不去，刚吃完上来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 牙签用光了，不能忍的事，必须去买
<roylez> larry___: debug1: Executing proxy command: exec ssh -q -W localhost:22 gateway.example.com
<roylez> larry___: 你这是怎么回事？
<larry___> roylez: 不知道就这么几行
<roylez> larry___: 是你的 ~/.ssh/config 或者 /etc/ssh/ssh_config 里面加了代理了吧？
<MeaCulpa> 有 -W 这个参数？
<roylez> larry___: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<larry___> roylez: 是不第5行的原因？
<roylez> larry___: 应该是
<larry___> roylez: 我用的是默认的配置，我不知道那一行应该怎么写？
<roylez> larry___: 你打开 /etc/ssh/ssh_config 把代理那行注释掉
<larry___> roylez: 好我试试
<larry___> roylez:  ProxyCommand ssh -q -W %h:%p gateway.example.com
<roylez> larry___: 对，就这个，行首加个 #
<larry___> roylez: 这就时最后一行
<larry___> roylez: 好，我试一下
<larry___> roylez: 果然是那行的原因，3q
<roylez> larry___: .
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 11.10 N卡驱动问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350675 ubuntu 11.10 安装完成后 手动安装了N卡官方驱动成功！ 但是在系统信息里 还是没办法 看到显卡 显示里显卡是未知！ 求解！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xun_zhang@sina.cn — 2011-10-24 12:08 
<long> ls
<zhangkaixuan> ubuntu官方中文杂志Full Circle第46期 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/10/full-circle-46/
<kk> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: Full Circle 杂志中文版第 46 期 | OSMSG 
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 那直接邮件列表多方便…你这还绕一圈
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 恩，这不是，邮件太多么...不过新闻组看看新闻和笑话不错
<NG1> ..
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 分类+过滤器就可以把邮件列表变成和新闻组差不多的东西了……
 * pocoyo test
<Vincent_Liu> 请问一下，omegle跟IRC一样的吗？
<larry___> quit
<pocoyo> vincent_什么是 omegle.
<Vincent_Liu> pocoyo, 一个聊天的网站，就是随机跟一个陌生人聊天
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马早
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<cfy> roylez: zhuxi
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> cfy: cc你也来了
<cfy> roylez: 恩
<roylez> cfy: 正好问下，为什么 ssh -i <key> server 这里的key会是 private key ？？？？ adam8157 也看看
<mao> 怎么用usb启动arch
<cfy> iOpera: ee,如何用单片机，精确到1s,我现在大概2万秒，1秒误差
<mao> 我制作了arch liveusb可是启动总是出现问题
<cfy> roylez: 是啊
<adam8157> roylez: Selects a file from which the identity (private key) for RSA or DSA authentication is read.
<mayli> cfy: 看晶振的准确度了
<cfy> roylez: 你用private,服务器用public key,这样才匹配啊
<mao> /dev/disk/by-lable/里面已经有了ARCH2011.08
<cfy> mayli: 我是外部的
<roylez> adam8157, cfy 哦，我自己脑子短路了，nnnnd
<cfy> mayli: 哦，我想想
 * mayli 提问：有没有pubkey托管的网站呢？我不想一个一个的导入…
<adam8157> cfy: 开发板的晶振能这样不错了
<cfy> mayli: adam8157: 我可以问个细节问题么？
<adam8157> cfy: 说阿
<cfy> 关于16bit的计数器的
<roylez> cfy: 你的32k硬盘电子书做好没？
<mayli> cfy: 一般是有个肯定记不准的问题，晶振不是那么的准，差一点累计起来的就会很大了
<cfy> adam8157: mayli: 我是16Mhz的晶振，用的是compare的,1024分频。算出来16Mhz/1024差不多是15625
<cfy> adam8157: mayli: 那我应该是把OCR1A设置成15625还是15624呢？
<cfy> adam8157: mayli: 我觉得这个比较细节。
<cfy> mayli: 那我果断换好的晶振+
<cfy> roylez: 没有。。。。还早
<adam8157> cfy: 试试 哈哈
<cfy> 有没有人知道这个是怎么做出来的？
<mayli> cfy: 长时间计时最好用个外部的矫正什么的
<cfy> http://www.avrfreaks.net/modules/PNphpBB2/images/avatars/upload/7289833504cc54437b0919.gif
<cfy> adam8157: 15624，会快。。。15625会慢。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 搞那么好晶振干啥, 开发而已
<cfy> mayli: 实时时钟？
<cfy> adam8157: 玩。。。。无聊啊
<adam8157> cfy: 这个也是, 但是主要是晶振没那么准的
<cfy> adam8157: mayli: roylez: http://www.avrfreaks.net/modules/PNphpBB2/images/avatars/upload/7289833504cc54437b0919.gif
<cfy> 这个怎么弄出来的？
<cfy> 我对这个更好奇
<cfy> :D
<mayli> cfy: 感觉是做的
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 邮箱容量扛不住
<mayli> cfy: 后半部分可能是某个模拟器
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 谁给个pidgin的fetion插件。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350679 我知道ubuntu sofrtware里边有。但是，现在，装ubuntu的机器无法直接连接。 统计信息: 发表于 由 荷塘月色 — 2011-10-24 12:41 
<cfy> mayli: 怎么做的？
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.360buy.com/product/238811.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 【小熊ZDQ-2022】小熊(Bear) ZDQ-2022 煮蛋器 5个蛋容 (白色) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 都是文本怕什么，gmail 表示无压力
<adam8157> roylez: 很不错哦
<cfy> mayli: adam8157: 那那些电子表是如何做到的？每月几秒的误差呢？
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 我gmail常年占用6G...最近正在裁剪
<adam8157> cfy: 有别的东西校准的吧 肯定不是单纯晶振
<cfy> adam8157: 温度补偿？
<adam8157> cfy: 那不清楚咯
<cfy> adam8157: 哦
<mayli> cfy: "卡西欧手表的精确度为±20秒/月，已经是手表行业的最高质量标准。"应该比较难吧
<mayli> cfy: 现在一般电波表比较多
<cfy> mayli: 嗯。电波表？怎么样的？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: gnome的system monitor的nice一栏是什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> 啥叫电波表...
<mayli> cfy: 利用5M/10M/15M国家收尸中心发的电波对时
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 优先级之类的. man nice
<cfy> mayli: 哦。。。。现在手表的这样的？
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 数字越低优先级越高？
<MeaCulpa> mayli: ....
<adam8157> AsuraLe: 没用过 看手册
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 看了，数字越低说明优先级越高
<tsllst`> 国家收尸中心,恐怖
<Zypeh> 呵呵
<mayli> cfy: 是发播频率68.5KHz，我2了
<jyfl987> tsllst`: 哪里？
<cfy> mayli: ...不明白。。
<Zypeh> mayli：那是什么频率？？
<xiaomo> wxm: test
<AsuraLe> adam8157: kern.log.x里面记录的都是什么东西？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你现在mutt+offlineimap? 何不直接pop3...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: offlineimap  可以sync
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 本地删除同步到remote
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: pop本来就是这么做的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这个可以分imap的目录 不用自己再filter了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以控制哪些下载 哪些忽略
<MeaCulpa> fetchmail本来就支持imap, 目录
<MeaCulpa> offlineimap buggy啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 公司邮箱这个功能很棒, 一堆list不用下
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 试了一下 还好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: fetchmail不能sync
<MeaCulpa> 恩，你要改目录，还要自己去加一条
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 用起来感觉还不错
<MeaCulpa> o
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ANSYS 12.1 在ubuntu11.10难起来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350686 ANSYS 12.1安装完了，libmotif3我直接从maverick里面的源拖下来的。 现在是这样：除了ANSYS121还有Workbench之外，其他组件如fluent icemcfd等都能正常运行 ansys121可用命令行模式运行，但是ansys121 -g时，大多数情况下提示： input contexts n ...
<snugglecat> 现在使用第一的浏览器是啥子
<jyfl987> ie?
<wzssyqa> snugglecat: ie8 吧？
<snugglecat> 哦
<wzssyqa> jyfl987: 你是假jyf？
<jyfl987> wzssyqa: 怎么可能
<snugglecat> 还是ie 啊。 除了 中国以外的， 也是 ie 么
<jyfl987> wzssyqa: 我怕有人冒充我 就把这个也注册了 
<snugglecat> 我去 google 下
<MeaCulpa> ie 预装率高
<MeaCulpa> 但我怀疑是Safari...
<MeaCulpa> Apple应用比较自由，很少逼迫用户上浏览器
<snugglecat> http://img.cnbeta.com/newsimg/110627/1138253447628927.jpg 这个是欧洲吗， 我英文不是很好， ie 和 firefox 几乎一样
<snugglecat> 德国老是 firefox 第一
<snugglecat> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/147034.htm
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 六月份全球浏览器排行大比拼 八国IE居首_网络软件_cnBeta.COM
<MeaCulpa> 这是PC only嘛？
<MeaCulpa> 算上手机呢？Safari应该高一点点吧
<MeaCulpa> 不过也可能opera也会高上去
<Evanescence> ubuntu 有没有在命令行贴 图片的命令?
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 贴上pastebin?
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教在Ubuntu 110.10中安装virtualbox 如何获取它网卡和声卡的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350688 在Ubuntu 110.10中安装了virtualbox 再在virtualbox中xp后，安装增强工具后，还是没有网卡和声卡的驱动，查看其工具包，其中也没有其驱动程序，如何获取其驱动，请大大们帮帮，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzo ...
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 帖哪儿都行
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: immcurl() { curl -s --form image=@$1 --form submit=OK http://imm.io/store/ | awk -F '\"[:,]\"' '{print $4}'; }
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: Ubuntu一定有curl...
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 谢了
<snugglecat> 法国 德国的 firefox 都是第一。 我想是因为欧洲对微软的反垄断官司的缘故， firefox 和 ie 不差上下
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 还有欧洲佬喜欢在mac里都装上FF
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 为何？ 都已经买过mac了 软件应该都付费过了
<bluek> 他妈的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知为何
<snugglecat> 哦
<bluek> 我卡声不行了
<bluek> 卡声不行了
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 酱紫啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我接触的不少欧洲人都觉得firefox慢，Safari既快又好
<snugglecat> bluek, 卡声？？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 尤其媒体行业的，Safari flash快
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ff现在也不慢阿 可能是显示顺序安排得不好
<bluek> snugglecat, 是的哈，以前也是 下载后编绎安装的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，load顺序是一点，另一点是flash
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 媒体行业嘛，都是一坨坨的flash
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 嘿嘿 那为何他们还要装ff呢 
<bluek> snugglecat, 可是这一次就是不行，中间出现了问题，后来我以为是没更新，就把系统更新了了，结果还是不行。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，可能受不了safari的功能，哈哈
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 都用了mac 还有受不了safari的道理么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 当时我就问他们，你们觉得FF慢，但是你们是出于什么目的装FF的呢？
<bluek> snugglecat, 也就是说，我中间安装过一次，安装失败。然后怎么清除之前的安装？安装的时候是./cconfigure make sudo make install
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那他们怎么说
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 无言以对...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 莫非他们说 装上了才感觉到的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :P
<snugglecat> bluek, 不懂， 我只是好奇啥是 卡声。 
<bluek> snugglecat, 叉叉
<adam8157> tsllst`: ping
<bluek> snugglecat, 顺便说一下，你说的那个 北京频道进不了了
<snugglecat> 为啥
<snugglecat> bluek, 屏蔽处男了？？
<bluek> snugglecat, 不聊这些东西了，我现在想把电脑声音弄好
<snugglecat> 我可以啊
<bluek> * Looking up irc.chinairc.net
<bluek> * Connecting to irc.chinairc.net (219.239.90.96) port 6667...
<bluek> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<bluek> 我是连不上嘛
<bluek> 谁来帮帮我的声卡啊？
<snugglecat> bluek, 不懂， 问大牛， 我只是好奇 你是否是古人穿越过来的。 从右往左读的
<snugglecat> ？
<zhenpeng_> hi kk
<snugglecat> google.hk 又抽风了
<snugglecat> 最近又有啥敏感话题啦
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: test
<snugglecat> 连 喷嚏 网 也上不了
<Evanescence> 这些机器人呢? 我想做个测试,怎么都不见了?
<snugglecat> 喷嚏有 google 广告都停在连接 google.com 那
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 你回复我一个试试,我测试
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: ....你丫test机器人点我名干啥
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: ok, 测试通过
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 这是墙的好处么 额 自动屏蔽广告
<snugglecat> ........
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat> 网页也加载不了了哇， 只看到banner部分
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我urxvt里的weechat在有人回复我的时候会闪,我测试一下.
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 不插移动硬盘就死机在Bios欢迎画面,奇怪的问题,求解答. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350691 安装ubuntu的笔记本太老了,太慢了,所以准备在台式机上面安装一个Ubuntu. 台式机本来有win7, 然后从D盘压缩分了30G出来安装ubuntu,过程一切正常,就是安装ubuntu的时候一直有个移动硬盘插在电脑上的,也没在意 后来偶 ...
<snugglecat> 啊
<iOpera> Evanescence: 没notify提示？
<Evanescence> iOpera:  不是,是urxvt会闪,问题处在visualbell上,Xdefault里的设置
<iOpera> 你是不想要这哦
<Evanescence> iOpera: yes
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 闪闪闪
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我嘞个去，原来我的水壶在冰冰快的时候，被人当成heat sink拿来给微波炉降温了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .......
<Kandu> Evanescence: echo -e \\a 會閃？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 18摸高手多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 难道对固态水有要求的只有我和微波炉么...
<Evanescence> Kandu: 额,不是,是Xdefault的visualbell会闪
<Evanescence> 最近这里的人都挺热心. 
<xiaohao> MeaCulpa: 啥东西？
 * Kandu 聽不懂
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 这里的人一直都很热心吧？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上次聚餐剩下一瓶可乐，放冰箱里，一直没人碰，你要不？
<bluek> 哈哈哈，我知道是什么问题啦
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 没,我遇到好几次都是我的问题被晾在那儿了...因为说话的人太多,我发了三次,然后去英文频道问,结果说话的人更多,又没忽视了...
<bluek> 哈哈哈哈，现在make 貌似成功了，执行中...
<bluek> 一会儿有声音先弄部毛片看看
<bluek> 蓝牙也被我弄好啦
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 有时候会这样的～～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上次聚餐是哪天？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: yes
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 大约一周前，我刚去倒了一杯，我开的瓶盖
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不用了，大瓶的，应该不是Diet
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫嘴真叼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你可以拿纯净水勾兑
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 健怡和零度区别在哪里啊? 口味稍不同?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呀 这问题我前几天还问过
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Diet是无糖，Zero是阿斯巴甜
<adam8157> jyfl987: 现在都是0KJ, 貌似区别只是健怡有点点别的口味
<MeaCulpa> Zero还是甜得，甜得很妖怪...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在都是安塞蜜了
<adam8157> roylez: 俺的股票涨了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 股票...
<roylez> adam8157: 发红利给俺
<MeaCulpa> 涨势还不如物价
<adam8157> roylez: 等我回本再说....
<roylez> adam8157: ...
 * MeaCulpa 负债理财
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当初健伊出来打的不就是无糖么 0度不也是无糖
 * MeaCulpa 理债不理财
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当时不是, 先在是了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 甜味剂，不算糖啦
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哦 你是说一个有甜味 一个没有甜味 但都是没有糖
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怀疑是可口可乐里面两个项目组搞的 就跟google的buzz和plus差不多额 
<snugglecat> google又抽风了， 间歇性的
<snugglecat> 可口可乐？？？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: yes
<jyfl987> 我发现苏打水口味很不错
<MeaCulpa> Diet很早就有了，Zero没几年，也就5~6年吧
<Zypeh> 如何换到这样的GDM主题啊啊啊？？？http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Login-Scan-Fusion?content=54985
<sevk> Zypeh ⇪ t: Login-Scan-Fusion GNOME-Look.org
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们招 Senior Software Engineer - Python/Django Web Developer 呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://careers.redhat.com/int/search?act=list&Keyword=&SearchJobID=&Category=&Location=188
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们Django娃娃都招？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我还以为RH会NB一点，没想到还是Django...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 云计算那边要呢
<MeaCulpa> Django的ORM很死啊...
<MeaCulpa> 上了船就甩不掉了
<bluek> 哈哈哈
<bluek> 好了好了
<bluek> snugglecat, 现在可以和你聊聊chinairc为什么进不了了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 估计你们那PM只知道django, 抑或觉得Django现成的东西多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<bluek> snugglecat, 你说的地址是：irc.chinairc/6667?
<snugglecat> irc.chinairc.net
<snugglecat> 你少了 .net
<bluek> 有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 想来不 我现在买卖人口呢
<bluek> 还是不行
<snugglecat> bluek, 白天没人说话的， 那些寂寞的心 只到晚上才出来找吃的
<snugglecat> bluek, 那我不知道了
<sitaback> 我应该是乱码吧
<Evanescence> bluek: 你不会是在join把,应该是connect
<snugglecat> irc.chinairc.net/6667
<Evanescence> bluek: 或者把/改成空格之类的
<bluek> Evanescence, join是房间又不是服务列表，这么低级的错误
<Evanescence> bluek: 我把你当新手呢.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们跟我搞的不是一路的东西 我对系统开发完全就不会 去你那肯定降收入 
<bluek> snugglecat, 扯蛋，地址没错，之前我还进的
<adam8157> jyfl987: python诶
<bluek> snugglecat, 我在里面找一个MM哈哈，现在不知道为什么进不了了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你也fuck  python了?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们这儿没有比你工资低的 hoho
<bluek> snugglecat, * Looking up irc.chinairc.net
<bluek> * Connecting to irc.chinairc.net (219.239.90.96) port 6667...
<bluek> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<adam8157> Evanescence: f*? 没 自己学学 偶尔看看
<snugglecat> 或换另一个 port
<Evanescence> adam8157: 哦,好强
<snugglecat> bluek, 应该是你的网络问题吧， 你给监控了吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是你们工作年限比我长而已 我这个行业一直混下去 比较有前途 去你们那 搞python 搞web又不是你们主要业务 肯定不重视 个人也没什么发展
<bluek> snugglecat, 别扯了，我都试过跳板了
<bluek> 你的可以？
<bluek> snugglecat, 算了算了，我先装几个软件再说
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 你主玩web,python?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等哪天我想移民的事 再考虑你们那吧 再说了 我估计也过不了你们面试的关口 我毕竟不是科班出身 那些基础我是不怎么行的 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦 也是 那个职位是Senior 要求5年工作经验...
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 我现在工作就是这个
<bluek> snugglecat, 你的电脑配置真鸡巴差
<mayli> cfy: http://www.ourdev.cn/bbs/bbs_content_all.jsp?bbs_sn=3402316
<adam8157> 小k总换名字
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> bluek, 有问题么， 你给我钱更新电脑
<bluek> snugglecat, 我去年淘汰的配置估计都比你的好哈
<snugglecat> bluek, 那你寄你去年淘汰的给我
<CyrusYzGTt> USENET warring :this should not be happening! arrgggggh!
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用 file 查看 mp3 文件时有下面：
<if_else> Audio file with ID3 version 2.3.0, contains: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 192 kbps, 44.1 kHz, Stereo
<bluek> snugglecat, 早送人啦
<if_else> 其中这个 ： v1 是什么意思？
<mayli> if_else: mp3v1
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 安装官方显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350694 想想还是发在这个区比较可靠。。。。。 我是fedora15 64bit系统 官方显卡驱动安装后每次开机都出现 undefined Video mode 然后要手动选择分辨率和色深 请问一下应该怎样设置 我的安装顺序是 1阻止 nouveau 模块的加载，在文件末尾添加blacklist nouveau 2 ...
<snugglecat> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> No.1 dai mp3 ge shi a
<mayli> if_else: www.digitalpreservation.gov/formats/fdd/fdd000107.shtml
<if_else> mayli: 兄，谢谢！
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我看了你博客上那个在mutt里用statusline pipe到脚本的方法,我这里使用sidebar patch,用了你的方法statsusline 就无法显示了,你有没有其他的新邮件提醒方法啊? 我是maildir的格式.
<if_else> mayli: 兄，最后面还有一个：JntStereo / Stereo 这两个不同的立体声？
<adam8157> Evanescence: 所有组件说一下, 我给你推荐个
<mayli> if_else: 联合立体声和独立立体声不是一个
<mayli> if_else: 独立立体声可以国语粤语两个声道，联合的是在压缩时会压缩同样的部分
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我用了 sendmail,procmail,getmail,maildir,mairix,mu,abook,bogofilter,等等
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<if_else> mayli: 兄，那个是独立，哪个是联合？谢谢
<adam8157> Evanescence: http://gfrog.net/2011/10/procmail-kdialog-mail-notifyer/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: procmail + kdialog 构建邮件提醒脚本 | My Life, My Love!
<Evanescence> adam8157: 还加上一个ubuntu里的mutt-patched包
<Evanescence> adam8157: thanks
<mayli> if_else: 能分开的就是独立的，例如国语粤语独立声道
<adam8157> Evanescence: procmail之后脚本处理来提醒吧 得改改 自己看吧 呵呵
<gfrog> Evanescence: 真复杂
<Evanescence> adam8157: 恩
<Evanescence> gfrog: 更加复杂的是mutt里的hook,我设置了很复杂的hook,而且是文件分开的,相互作用,我更新一个设置都很累.
<MeaCulpa> ...
<gfrog> Evanescence: 奏是个折腾啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 加油
<if_else> mayli: 兄，我指的是 JntStereo 是联合，还是独立？
<Evanescence> gfrog: 是啊,非常折腾,不过稳定下来之后就超级爽了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 支持折腾
<mayli> if_else: Jnt=joint=联合
<jyfl987> 你们有谁在linux下刷android的？
<jyfl987> 搞个介绍和教程给我看看
<Kandu> jyfl987: cfy 寫過
<if_else> mayli: 原来如此，google 翻译，没解释，谢谢了！
<mayli> jyfl987: 看你刷到哪里去了
<if_else> mayli: 兄，可否查看 mp3 采用的是固定的还是动态压缩码率？
<jyfl987> mayli: 我要看介绍 和教程 授人以鱼不如授之以渔
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 你呢
 * Kandu 幾乎不用手機
<mayli> jyfl987: 我刷的过开发板…有教程
<tsllst> 邮件不是那么好处理的。用了ruby的net/smtp和mailfactory才搞定收发邮件
<snugglecat> 形成自觉学法、守法、用法的社会氛围。
<adam8157> tsllst: replied your mail
<snugglecat> 自觉用法会被维稳啊
<snugglecat> 有mao用
<mayli> if_else: 貌似没有直接从header看出来的方法…不记得了
<MeaCulpa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/497180/
<if_else> mayli: 兄，谢谢，俺对多媒体不怎么懂，今天突然想研究一下，mp3 和音质的关系，就拿着些参数开刀了！
<if_else> mayli: 兄，谢谢指点了！
<gebjgd> if_else: 胸，你说话太有特点了
<MeaCulpa> 笑死我了...
<MeaCulpa> ig折腾ffmpeg?
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 折腾ffmpeg?
<mayli> if_else: 其实你折腾aac flac ogg其中任意一个都不错，mp3的音质挺随意的…
 * Landme 又突破一百大关啦!
<mayli> lainme: 月薪过百？
<gebjgd> mayli: 你眼神真差劲
<ineed> 好多人呀
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如何查询系统里的那些进程实际使用的swap量？
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 你弄错人了吧？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 还没有道研究 ffmpeg 的高级阶段，现在还在扫盲的初级阶段！
<roylez> jyfl987: 这个没法查的吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 单个进程的啊...前段时间内核列表里还有人问, 貌似也没有讨论出什么结果
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这边有人在 2.6.34上可以 额 有没有不升级内核 可以拿到的办法？
 * adam8157 下去取快递
<mayli> gebjgd: 面壁去
<gebjgd> 卡扎菲被捕后，大叫：“我是替身！”。士兵有些相信，问：真的在哪？卡扎菲说：“真的在中国”！士兵抬枪对准他脑袋就是一枪：“中国哪有真货！”
<gebjgd> mayli: 死了算了
 * mayli 死了
<gebjgd> mayli: 奸尸
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 安装了ubuntu11.10，现在想装个xp，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350698 sudo -fdisk -l 信息如下 Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帮我解决下哈 有没有别的办法 可以看进程的 swap占用的
<mayli> jyfl987: dirty的方式是查看进程的内存映射，然后根据映射的物理内存找memery pool里的被标记为swap的页....
<jyfl987> mayli: dirty没关系 只要有效就行
<jyfl987> mayli: 何况可以写成教程自动化么
<mayli> jyfl987: 可能需要调查一下内核的代码，我不知道有没有提供查看内存池页面标记的东西
<jyfl987> mayli: 你写个示范代码来看看？
<CyrusYzGTt> free -m
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他怎么拿到的?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那是总的 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 单个swap
<mayli> jyfl987: /proc/PID/smaps 里是不是有个swap啊？
<tsllst> 大家注意到过没有，df -h和du -sh /输出的根文件系统已经使用的空间有比较大的差异。 
<tsllst> 服务器上能差4～5G，甚至更多
<jyfl987> mayli: 有
<tsllst> 原因是什么？
<joec4i> gnome-shell间歇性windows键失灵... damn it..
<jyfl987> tsllst: 目录也是个文件 你明白下这个 
<tsllst> 当然
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 国航的这个礼品 淘宝上卖1000-1600
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 虾米礼品？
<mayli> jyfl987: 有用么？
<jyfl987> mayli: 有那个文件 然后呢
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 买机票中的二等奖
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 狗屎运
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 挂淘宝上卖掉好了
<tsllst> 在网上看到一些解释，但是按其解释，与命令的输出结果正好相反。
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: HOHO
<AsuraLe> joec4i: 有么？
<tsllst> 有解释的说来听听
<AsuraLe> joec4i: 为啥我这里没有间歇失灵
<AsuraLe> tsllst: 为啥 du -sh 没有明细呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> cat /proc/swaps
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 蛤蟆不在喔？
<jyfl987> mayli: ??
<jyfl987> mayli: 那个文件里许多映射 不光是swap的 还有动态库的映射
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 貌似不在
<mayli> jyfl987: 把你需要的那段内存找到不就行了么？
<mayli> jyfl987: bf9ef000-bfa04000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [stack] ----Swap:                 20 kB
<jyfl987> mayli: 就是 stack的才是swap?
<mayli> jyfl987: 任何部分都可以被swap出去
<jyfl987> mayli: 那我怎么找？
<mayli> jyfl987: 你要找哪部分？
<jyfl987> mayli: 就是找一个程序的swap大小
<mayli> jyfl987: 那就加起来呗
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ru guo ni xiang jiang ni de ram yong guang cai yong swap na me ke yi tong guo set config ,lai jie jue this wen ti
<Aimerl> CyrusYzGTt, 还在说英文。。。。
<jyfl987> mayli: 不会整 像你说的 那个里面那些个映射 如何判断哪端是swap里的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> lsof |grep jyfl987
<mayli> jyfl987: 端是什么意思？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我们有时候 会瞬间把内存用光 但是大多数情况下 不会
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ o
<jyfl987> mayli: 段
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 11.10的tomboy无法和ubuntu one同步 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350700 认证完毕之后，保存按钮始终不亮，无法保存配置，然后就没有办法同步 为啥？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Cyberfish — 2011-10-24 14:53 
<jyfl987> 主要是线上服务器 不好换内核
<jyfl987> 否则换到2.6.34就行了 nnd
<mayli> jyfl987: 你是要看总的还是查出具体哪一页？
<CyrusYzGTt> . 3.1.0-0.rc10.git0.1.fc16.x86_64
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 垃圾fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ en en 
<jyfl987> mayli: 总的 是每个进程总的swap用量 我们现在服务器上 16G ram 目前占用只有6G 但是居然swap里也有6G 而且我们那个配置已经设置为尽量不用swap了
<tsllst> 给大家看一下df -h和du -sh输出的差异
<tsllst> [root@DZH-163 ~]# df -h;du -sh /
<tsllst> Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<tsllst> /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00
<tsllst> 128G 57G 64G 48% /
<tsllst> 83G / 
<ineed> J
<CyrusYzGTt> +q
<tsllst> df报告用了57G，du报告用了83G
<jyfl987> tsllst: du -sh 有可能统计mount上来的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> tsllst§ you bu fen yong qu dang yuan chong le ,,fang zhi quato bu zu,,
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: 你这拼音看得比英文更加别扭. 我要filter你的这个拼音
<tsllst> CyrusYzGTt,中文或者英语。看拼音太费劲
<adam8157> jyfl987: cat /proc/self/status
<adam8157> jyfl987: 里面的VmSwap:
<adam8157> jyfl987: self可以改成pid
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ ,, I you xie eng bu hui ,,jiu USE pinyin dai ti
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你写拼音 要根据词来写 不要按字分割  比如说  zhege yangzi bijiao hao shibie
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我似乎听到了神曲
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: ...神曲
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 握手
<mayli> jyfl987: swapoff 有用么？
<tsllst> adam8157,df和du报告文件系统已经使用空间出入比较大，在10G或者更多
<tsllst> 原因为何？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ .. haobajiuzhiyangkeyibu
<adam8157> tsllst: root预留了
<adam8157> tsllst: 一般每个文件系统5%预留给root用户
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你还没装好输入法啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 跟你说了 我们内核版本刚好低两个小版本号 没有那个 field
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 打死你
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...介样阿
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 暴死你
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你的垃圾fedora还没中文输入法呢
<jyfl987> mayli: 不能 我们的业务有时候会瞬间内存超过物理内存
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ /proc/self/status show firefox ,,shibushi "firefox /proc/self/status"
<jyfl987> adam8157: mayli刚才那个方案你看到了么
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: bushi
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 真给fedora的用户丢脸啊。都是搞不定输入法的家伙
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没 怎么说的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ enen ,,, penghuang hai muyou gei xiufu
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 流放你到 chinairc.net 的 #北京 被人轮暴
<tsllst> adam8157,那也太多了吧？
<mayli> jyfl987: swapoff;swapon 有用么？
<Evanescence> snugglecat: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,, shangxin
<tsllst> 83G 57G
<snugglecat> 彭璜?????
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ zenme USE
<tsllst> 预留25G
<tsllst> ?
 * adam8157 求登喜路腰带变现方法, 标价2135, 网上均价1300
<tsllst> 不应该是预留的原因
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ huang peng,,de eng nick biaoxian
<snugglecat> o 
<tsllst> ada8157兄？
<jyfl987> mayli: 线上服务器 不能这么乱来阿
<snugglecat> 流放 biaoxian 到 chinairc.net 的 #北京
<adam8157> tsllst: 再就是blocksize的问题, 几个字节的文件也会占用4K之类的大小
<adam8157> tsllst: 预留应该是主要问题
 * ineed Wei guan shen qi de CyrusYzGTt
<mayli> jyfl987: 你这是想施放swap也不想施放swap…
 * adam8157 工作中
<snugglecat> google 又抽风了
<mayli> jyfl987: 判断free里面物理内存和swap的用量然后swapoff;swapon 呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ /proc/self/status show firefox ,,shibushi "cat /proc/self/status |grep firefox"???
<tsllst> :) adam8157,块大小
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: cat /proc/[pid]/status
<tsllst> 原因应该就是在这
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. O..
<tsllst> 可惜一直没有功夫读读源码确认。
<jyfl987> mayli: 搞定了 我没仔细看 smaps文件结构
<jyfl987> mayli: 那个里面有个 swap的field 
<mayli> jyfl987: ……你……
<jyfl987> mayli: 主要 cat smaps | grep -i 'swap' | awk '{print $2}' 就可以了
<jyfl987> mayli: 不过还是要多谢你
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ haha... qiangda keyi USE..
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你业务不熟阿 
<mayli> jyfl987:  大写Swap
<jyfl987> mayli: 嘿嘿 我用了 grep -i
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不是说没这个么
<CyrusYzGTt> Vmpeak .....VmHWM ,,,dou daibiao shenme de yisi
<mayli> jyfl987: ……眼花了……
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你叫我去 status里找的吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个field是在 smaps里的 而且有多个映射段 要自己加的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦
<jyfl987> mayli: 你是做什么的？
<mayli> jyfl987: 小小的本科生……
<gebjgd> mayli: 是小小的女本科生
<jyfl987> mayli: 你懂得挺多的 很不错 我以前就见过你id
<jyfl987> 是么 三围如何？
<mayli> jyfl987: 看书去，你们都是坏人！
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/22877613/
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 《Steve Jobs》乔老爷自传，已经上传网盘了 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对这个没什么兴趣 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当故事看, 说了好多硅谷当年的事情
<jyfl987> 我这么大年纪了 想这个很正常 mayli
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我倒是看有个 讲50-60年代那些老黑客的书很受启发 还有 doom启示录 也不错
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我说错了 其实应该问他 凶不凶 lol
<xiaohao> adam8157: 给力！
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fpaste.org/iBIu/ 
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 推倒就是了
<xiaohao> 乔布斯的自传今天才发售 就有电子版了？
<gebjgd> sitaback`: shitback
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你现在成盗版党了 貌似随便什么书出来你都能搞到 怎么不多传点技术的书
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fpaste.org/iBIu/ adam8157 looklook.. look not dong,, qiu jieshi
<jyfl987> xiaohao: 扫描还不快么 额
<tsllst> 同问
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个是kindle破解的
<xiaohao> 哈哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过现在亚马逊都介入出版了 以后书应该会很便宜 我们也不要老盗版 让作者没钱赚
<xiaohao> 在ireader上能看吗
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 都被你说破了 怎么还推得动
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: man proc, search status
<adam8157> xiaohao: 有epub的
<tsllst> 不是有本系统管理方面的书籍，作者以达到物理学的地步为目标
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. doushi  eng ,,kan budong,,, 
<tsllst> adam8157,给弄来看看
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: what's wrong with your IME? 
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ibus was broken le..
<tsllst> 那位仁兄有此书，盗版俺也求一份。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: restart it or try another one 
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ I restart le more times... fcitx,,gengjia can not USE
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个 csapp的中文版有文字的么 我这里是扫描的 k3看起来不清楚
<adam8157> jyfl987: 木
 * gebjgd 喝豆浆
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: then try any online input method like  http://dict.cn/ime/
<[ub]> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: Online Chinese Input Method Editor (IME) 在线拼音输入法
<xiaohao> 淘宝上卖51块钱
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你发我的那个mobi的 我多看看不了 额 有pdf的么
<xiaohao> 我之前看过几本山寨的乔布斯传
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ^C ^V .. hen manfa ..
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个是kindle版的, 多看看不了?
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: then go to the hell
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ .. .. 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那还要切到k3系统去 这个切换太耗时了 比较挫 而且我因为装多看 支持多目录 我已经放了好多书 切到k3去 他全铺开 有个几百页 我那天翻了几十页没找到 就算了
<jyfl987> adam8157: k3那个系统设计得真邪恶
<xiaohao> 我在ireader上打不开那本书
<adam8157> jyfl987: collections
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那要你手动加阿 我现在是进去后 还没设置 他直接给我在那里扫描到以后全平铺出来 而且我翻页的时候 他还继续扫 额 
<snugglecat> CCTV痛批卡扎菲：一，独断专制。 二，垄断国家经济命脉，石油资源分配不均。 三，经济改革失败，贫富差距大。 四，非法打压民主人士。
<snugglecat> cctv 在骂谁
<jyfl987> snugglecat: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ineed> Self
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 后清上次剧变没赶上 后来各种颜色革命没赶上 这次中东浪潮多半也赶不上的
<kaio> 加一項：沒有向本國軍購下足單
<snugglecat> jyfl987, :)
<jyfl987> 最关键是卡扎菲是个大炮  居然辩解说 后清也搞过镇压 这样联合国那个制裁投票才得以通过
<kaio> 中國的 XX 花都被晒乾做茶葉了，還能搞 XX 花嗎？XD
<jyfl987> 这种揭丑的行为 太不智了
<kaio> 都變香片了XD
<jyfl987> 一个人要明白自己的力量 你对国内p民怎么样不要紧 在国际上一定要低调 尤其不要得罪那几个大国 
<kaio> 放屁的人一般都罵得最大聲！
<kaio> XD
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 。。。
<void1> 茉莉花已经被遗忘了吧
<xiaohao> 英文版的。。。
<jyfl987> 搞这没用 不如组织快闪
<xiaohao> 乔布斯的自传
<jyfl987> 最后肯定要逼得后清戒严的
<kaio> 這就是君主極權制的缺點啦
<jyfl987> 不见的 我看那些君主都挺明白自己的地位的 
<jyfl987> 欧洲那些国王相互之间就愿意搞妥协
<kaio> 搞雲端：整個 D，一個出問題還有整個 D HOLD 住。
<jyfl987> 只有这种政治暴发户才比较浅薄
<kaio> 這個時代自願立憲，後代永住淫亂啦。
<kaio> 永保
<kaio> 立憲再把財富都搞地產業，再以財富力量控制選舉把自己推上最高權力嘛。
<kaio> 星加坡就做得很透澈
<kaio> 有錢還怕沒權？又不是幾十年前。
<jyfl987> kaio: 不可能的 前清当年都已经有立宪形式了 最后不肯放权 结果闹到大家直接不跟你干了 你看这种教训都不够 还指望后清会借鉴么
<jyfl987> 我那天想到个方案 可以考虑公务员办公的地方装摄像头 所有人都装 这些摄像头24小时直播 谁都可以去看 当然为了一些机密的事情 也可以安排非直播的房间 但那个要专事专办 有需要的时候才去申请 
<CyrusYzGTt> weiguan junzhu lixianzhi de cunzai yu miewang de quanli shoufang celue
<jyfl987> 公务员上班时候必须带gps定位
<jyfl987> 这个数据也要全民都可以看
<CyrusYzGTt> zhe caishi renmin de gongpu
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://minus.com/mlAFYhoh5
<jyfl987> 我只要官吏不乱搞 至于你上面的人是独裁 还是民主我不管了 
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 这没用
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. I google le ,,danshi youxie canshu ,,dou muyou buzhidao shibushi USE le v3.1-rc10 kernel de yuanyin
<jyfl987> adam8157: 黑客与画家我看过纸张的
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 就算定位知道他们在办公楼，天知道他们在里面干嘛呢
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 办公楼里有摄像头
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,en en ,,wo xianzai de dixian ye chabuduo shi zheyang
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 对策多了去了，没用
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 
<snugglecat> void1, 小锐锐也快遗忘了吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我怎么被百度绑架了，公司的搜索
<snugglecat> 看到小锐锐相关的文章，自觉跳过
<snugglecat> 文章，视频，图片，报道， 都不想再看
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,15479731,00.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 卡扎菲之死触动了中国的哪根神经？ | 禁书选读 | Deutsche Welle | 2011.10.22
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 那你说对策 我们一个个的解决呗  你不要指望完全靠一个不变的政策来解决所有问题 但是你多点限制总比没限制好 
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 这种事不奇怪
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 你要相信国人在这方面的聪明才智
<jyfl987> 那个彭宇案对社会触动太大了
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 我相信制度 这个也不是没有先例 秦朝不就是靠严明制度强大起来的
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ en dique,,zhejianshi rang benzun buzai zuo shanshi 
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 对我来说不是， 我是一想到如果我在场， 我也会酱紫吗？ 不敢往下想了
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 这种制度有什么用。。。官员一天到晚坐在那里装着在上班，你不是照样看不出来。
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 如果没有最后那个救的，如果我是其中一路人， 我会不会是第19个
<snugglecat> 人心的冷漠不是个别的了。 18个人啊。 
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 我觉得你也会这样子
<snugglecat> :)
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 就像现在用GPS定位员工一样，我整天在工作场所转悠，就是不干活，你能看得出来？
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 总比他来害你强 另外 你不监督他 那他更乐得去玩 我爸爸他们上班就是喝茶 看报纸 底下年轻的还玩游戏 
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 治标不治本
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 你转悠总比坐在那里好
<snugglecat> 所以我有种负疚感， 不知道为何， 虽说我不是其中一个
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 结果都一样
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 我不觉得 你这种想法就是想要一劳永逸 世界上没有这么轻巧的事  任何事都是要循序渐进的
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 国外也没这么搞过
<snugglecat> 我想知道的是， 恻隐之心， 本来就是人之本性。 我想知道这个人性是怎么一点点磨灭的。 背后的原因是什么
<snugglecat> 冷漠是怎么来的
<snugglecat> 中国人不是天生冷漠吧
<snugglecat> 我也不是天生冷漠吧
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 那国外搞的东西 他们自己国家以前也没这么搞过呢 没议会前 他们也没搞过议会 照你这么说 那就不用开什么议会了
<CyrusYzGTt> ffmpeg -i 主板故障检测.flv 主板故障检测.mp4
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 弄那么多监控设备，还不如撤了那帮不干活的人，比什么都有用
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 我不是说只有这一个办法 你裁撤也是一个办法 但是如果留下来的那些人照样拖延不办事呢？
<snugglecat> 猫跑了， 我也花了十几天去找，在大院等。 不敢承认猫会被抓去做饭店的菜的可能性
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 不说了，浪费时间。。。
<snugglecat> 我不敢承认我天生就是那么冷血的， 但为什么网上那些个报道， 我总选择不跳过呢。 
<xiangfu> ffmpeg  -sameq -i
<xiangfu> :)
<snugglecat> 我承认小锐锐的事， 标题已经看了几次， 都没点进去， 到最后才勉强去看的。 我到底怎么样了
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 我是冷血的 所以我看了
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 我想知道，背后的原因， 不相信中国人真的是另类， 无同情心的。 我想知道到底是什么让中国人一副事不关己的态度
<mao> 有没有谁学习过apue
<mao> 我已经编译出了libmisc.a,可是不知道怎么用阿
<snugglecat> 毛
<snugglecat> mao用
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 你这就是扯淡了 你难道不是中国人？
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 我不就是想知道我是怎么变酱紫的么
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 这种事 只是个概率而已 难道广东那地方就没好人了？
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 我怕如果我是其中一路人， 不知道怎么反应。 我害怕我也是18途人之一， 我怕我也没了人性
<snugglecat> 18个人啊， 不能说是概率啊
<snugglecat> 恐怖的是18这数字啊
<snugglecat> 如果没有最后第19个， 这个数字会不会更多
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 求助！xp和ubuntu11.10的双系统，直接重装XP后哪个都进不去了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350702 哪位高手帮个忙。 我这个是xp和ubuntu11.10的双系统，CD是给xp的，E盘我单独用来装ubuntu。 昨天我直接在winpe上用ghost恢复了xp系统，结果ghost恢复到最结尾就不响应了，我直接关机重启，结果出现了grub rescue，w ...
<snugglecat> 还有个问题， 父母亲是有责任， 但周围的人， 不报警，不施救， 难道就不会跟那父母说一声？？？ 
<snugglecat> 那父母也是商铺店主啊， 周围的人应该都知道他们的， 就每一个人记起要通知一下他父母？ 算上那商铺不闻不问的， 不止18人啊
<snugglecat> 能说是概率吗
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 跟冷血没关系，主要是救人有很大风险。
<Zypeh> 哇！全部人都在讨论小悦悦的事
<snugglecat> 那不是救人呢， 一个人众目睽睽地在好几个人的眼皮下偷东西， 每一个人说的， 那有怎么算呢
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 大街上扶个人都有风险，别说是浑身是血，倒在地上的人了
<Zypeh> ScarletWolf, 那好像不是风险的问题
<snugglecat> 那不是救人呢， 一个人众目睽睽地在好几个人的眼皮下偷东西， 几乎所有人都当看不到的， 又算什么呢
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 人性首先是自私的 国外他们没有人赖皮 别人当然愿意帮忙扶起什么的了 而且他们医院是先治疗后收费 就算你没钱 政府也给垫 这个别人当然不怕了 
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 那家属赖上你，你不怕？
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 法院肯定判你有罪
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 中国首先医疗费就很高了 而且先付钱后治疗 你把人送到以后 还要自己付钱给他治疗 如果他们以后不还你钱怎么办 如果你没钱导致他挂了 家属埋怨你不先借钱救人怎么办？而如果你先借钱救人 家属不还钱又怎么办？ 另外就是彭宇案影响太坏了 大家都怕赖 
<Gun^Rose> 彬彬有礼、举止得体的老外，到中国没几天就学会乱穿马路、不排队啦！
<lsq> 最近安装了许多软件，系统突然崩了，我又不得不重装系统，又重装软件，非常麻烦，有什么方法可以系统还原？
<snugglecat> 我亲历的事， 本来不想再拿出来说， 一次在火车上， 一推销皮带的， 分发皮带给乘客看， 一乘客就拿着皮带放到他的背包上， 而不是偷偷的， 光明正大地放， 我这边厢的乘客都看到了， 没一个人不是假装眼盲的。
<Gun^Rose> 还是社会环境的问题，怨不得谁。。。
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 救人一样的 首先警察一般不管这种事 那些人就算给抓到派出所去了 也不过是关几天 或者根本不关就放出来了 但是别人怨恨你 报复你怎么办？ 还有作案是有团伙的 当时他们有几个人 如果捅死你怎么办？ 这些都会影响人的行为
<snugglecat> 当时我还带着我儿子， 最后还是我一个带着儿子的人，去到另一节车厢和另一个乘务员说。
<snugglecat> 那些人干什么去了
<Gun^Rose> 民需要教化，国家在这个方面显然做的有些欠缺，谁让咱们100多年都一直那么穷呢
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 你信得过条子么？
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 反正我信不过
<snugglecat> 但总不能什么都不做吧。 
<bluek> 啦啦啦啦啦
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 摘停车辆
<snugglecat> 我不敢当面指正， 一来我有个孩子在身边，二来就算没儿子在身边，我也没那胆量和能力和那贼人搏斗。 但我至少得做点东西吧
<Kandu> mao: gcc libmisc.a xx.c oo.c xx.o oo.o -o xxoo
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 我能想到的只有这个
<mao> Kandu: 谢谢，已经找到了
<snugglecat> 关键不是事情本身， 我想不懂的人， 那些目击者怎么能当啥都没看到
<snugglecat> 关键不是事情本身， 我想不懂的是， 那些目击者怎么能当啥都没看到
<snugglecat> 啥都不做
<Kandu> mao: *.a 本質上只是一串  *.o 檔案，可以解包
<Kandu> mao: *.o 的打包
<mao> 哦，学习了
<Zypeh> ScarletWolf, 这年头相信条子需要很大的勇气
<snugglecat> 事不关己， 高高挂起， 到底怎么了
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 我刚才说的那些问题 如果没有解决办法 别人就不会去救人  这是社会环境造成的 
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ so I duiyu ofan baoyou henda de yuannian
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 而且你也说了 你也有原因导致你不能去做 那你怎么知道别人是不是有别的原因呢 要将心比心
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 可能我离题了， 倒是你点出了问题的本质， 我就是想弄明白， 是什么导致酱紫。 
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 是什么让人如此冷漠
<Zypeh> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么了？？你对ofan有怨念？？
<ScarletWolf> snugglecat: 说了冷漠不是全部问题。。。
<Zypeh> ofan是条子？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ .. enen ,,buz ofan is net JC
<Kandu> 賣 vpn 幫助翻牆的網警 XD
<Zypeh> 呃呃呃呃呃呃呃呃呃呃俄
<snugglecat> 想知道背后的原因。 是什么造成不管是救人还是看到有人偷东西 都可以不闻不问
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 这就是各种条件造成的 跟人的本性没什么关系 
<snugglecat> 中国人本质？ 这个我不信？ 社会问题？ 教育问题？ 文革？ 
<snugglecat> 中国人本质？ 这个我不信。 社会问题？ 教育问题？ 文革？ 
<snugglecat> 从什么时候开始不闻不问的。 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ no securtiy gan
<snugglecat> 文革后就变成这样子？？怕打击报复？ 还是改革开放后， 眼中只看到钱的缘故？ 急功近利？ 
<WiiW> 枪打出头鸟？
<snugglecat> 社会极度恶化， 没有任何安全感？ 有点能力的都往外国逃
<WiiW> 每个人要安分守己，谨言慎行，像木偶。
<snugglecat> 我想知道根在哪
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ no soc sec gan
<snugglecat> 还是没有信仰， 不信天？ 不信人在做天在看？
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ so I think bot empire will  very fast jieguan TianChao
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: bot ++
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你手段低
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 可不一定是文革后才这样 清末的时候 你看看那些外国人的见闻 都是如此 可见 这跟社会有关系 
<WiiW> 见义勇为 不奖励，偷鸡摸狗 不管理， 执法必严 不给力
<snugglecat> jyfl987, :)， 好吧， 我做完我自己的东西， 想办法去研究一下。
<iOpera> 这傻傻的 snugglecat。被 jyfl987 挑逗得，迟早胡说八道的，对不上前言的。
<mao> 我觉得有一部分原因是因为中国人的人权的不到保障
<snugglecat> iOpera, :) 
<CyrusYzGTt> import inside gov no for people think && service
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 你看现在人就比以前人大胆点了 敢讨论政治了 你对比下几十年前 难道是人性造成的么？ 根本就是环境问题嘛
<snugglecat> iOpera, 中间我是离题了
<roylez> iOpera: 全 kickban 了，讨论什么狗屁政治
<iOpera> roylez: 对头
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你懂个p阿 你这种人老了 说不定也是个老赖
<iOpera> snugglecat: jyf没逻辑的。你不离题，他也会离题的。
<jyfl987> 和你一个厂出来的
<iOpera> 就是不断的找你话语的漏洞。
<WiiW> 聊点技术吧
 * ScarletWolf 大街上，珍爱生命，远离老人。
<cfy> iOpera: 单片机，能否只用晶振来精确到1s?
<CyrusYzGTt> chmsee[3734] trap int3 ip:318864d2c3 sp:7fff435e70a0 error:0
<iOpera> cfy: 带温漂的可以。
<iOpera> 1s算啥精确
<cfy> iOpera: 怎么带温漂？买传感器？
<roylez> ScarletWolf: 昨天看郭德纲相声，说“啥好事都敢做，就是不敢扶老太太过马路：没办法，哥俩没钱啊”
<cfy> iOpera: 就是说定到1s
<iOpera> 高级晶振带
<cfy> iOpera: 每月几秒误差
<iOpera> 时钟晶振就够了。
<snugglecat> iOpera, 最初我是说， 我不自觉跳过那些小锐锐的报道， 我怕再想下去， 我也可能是18个途人之一。 之后我在想是怎么东西让我如此冷漠。
<ScarletWolf> roylez: 确实啊
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你这种老赖当然精通此道了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 11.10输入法候选词的个数 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350706 很久没用Ubuntu了，今天安装了个11.10版本，界面变化好大，很多东西都找不到了呀，有点不习惯了 更新完语言支持，设置输入法，发现iBus没有设置每页候选词的个数的选项了？我想设置成9个，现在是默认的5个 统计信息: 发表于 由 wxr — 2 ...
<iOpera> snugglecat: 休息下吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> (opera:19822): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_is_toplevel: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<CyrusYzGTt> opera [crash logging]: CRASH!!
<snugglecat> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> /usr/lib64/opera/opera got signal SIGSEGV at address 00319608399D
<cfy> iOpera: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13048216743
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ ti: 【jxiy】无源晶振 贴片晶振 晶振 5*7 12.000MHz 12MHz-淘宝商城
<CyrusYzGTt> opera 11.52
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: ubuntu ?
<snugglecat> 好吧，不说了
<roylez> adam8157: 没....
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ f16beta
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: beta 不稳定
<iOpera> cfy: 无源的，都不保证的
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ,, I konw .. but before update,, very stable..
<iOpera> CyrusYzGTt: 你个死家伙，就你rp低下
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§ .. I think ,, I hate GOD de yuangu
<snugglecat> 我希望，我也可以像那最后那个阿婆那样， 至少也打个电话。
<adam8157> roylez: 我有乔布斯传和"黑客与画家"的kindle原版
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 给我吧，太多书看不完了
<cfy> iOpera: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8402559731
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ ti: 【三钻特价】32.768K SMD晶振 5*3 有源晶振 OSC 32.768KHZ-淘宝网
<cfy> iOpera: 行么？
<adam8157> roylez: https://minus.com/mlAFYhoh5
<adam8157> roylez: https://minus.com/mn7wveaJu
<iOpera> cfy: 产地没看见。
<iOpera> 要精密的，你要找冲电子的。 cfy
<adam8157> iOpera: 产地俄罗斯的好
<ineed> adam8157: K&R的中文C.有没?
<iOpera> 俄罗斯的电子产品，芯片，都不好的
<iOpera> 不如泰国产地的日本货
<adam8157> iOpera: 俄罗斯的晶棒好, 作为原料
<adam8157> iOpera: 日本货大多用的俄罗斯的晶棒
<adam8157> ineed: 木
<iOpera> 没听过这说法
<ineed> adam8157: 你前段时间不是在看这本书吗?
<adam8157> ineed: 这本书一直在手边 实体书
<adam8157> ineed: 很便宜的, 这本书绝对应该人手一本
<ineed> adam8157: 我这书店没有
<adam8157> ineed: 网上买阿
<iOpera> 实体书，关键是不是人体在读
<adam8157> ineed: 再给我一次机会我就买影印版
<roylez> adam8157: 多谢
<ineed> adam8157: 为什么啊?
<adam8157> roylez: 我的kindle touch啊!!! 望穿秋水
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。。
<adam8157> ineed: 这边书翻译的还好, 但是想买影印的珍藏
<roylez> adam8157: 我把我的kindle给你，你到时候把你的那个给我，这样你就能先看到书了
<adam8157> roylez: 边儿去
<iOpera> cfy: 产地，温度补偿等，都说明的，就正规点
<iOpera> 有源的，必须
<roylez> adam8157: 我这个114刀的呢，你那个便宜，才94刀
<adam8157> roylez: 你的现在99$了
<iOpera> cfy: 或者用高级单片机。带微调的寄存器的。
<cfy> iOpera: 哦。知道了。我先玩玩别的传感器
<ineed> adam8157: 从零开始学C.多长时间能达到普通水平.?
<adam8157> ineed: 普通水平啊, 一个月咯
<cfy> ineed: 普通水平是啥水平？
<roylez> adam8157: 不管怎么说，你跟我换，你占便宜的
<cfy> - -!
<adam8157> ineed: 大多数C的使用者 都是普通水平
<cfy> 主席又在。。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 不占你便宜
<crose> 各位opera输入能够光标跟随么？
<ineed> adam8157: 包括写Socket吗?
<adam8157> ineed: 纯C
<crose> 我的输入法总是跑到左上角去
<roylez> cfy: 死cc，你的8k内存电子书拿来！
<cfy> ineed: 那达不到怎么办？你准备去学  lisp么。。。
<cfy> roylez: - -!
<ineed> cfy: 根据协议.能写得出软件.
<adam8157> roylez: 我的名片在参加GDD之前是拿不到手了...
<roylez> adam8157: GDD？
<adam8157> roylez: google开发者日
<ineed> adam8157: Socket难学吗?
<roylez> adam8157: 我还没印过名片呢
<adam8157> ineed: 不难 不过我不怎么会 哈哈
<adam8157> roylez: 我们转正之后就可以申请
<roylez> adam8157: 我们也可以申请，没几个人申请的
<ineed> adam8157: 你现在能写出一个简单的IRC client吗?
<adam8157> roylez: 偶尔去参加个开源软件和Google之类的聚会, 它们要
<adam8157> ineed: 不能
<shuaiming> crontab 定时任务删了 怎么还在执行任务呢
<shuaiming> 怎么是什么原因
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 键盘图标没了，咱写字呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350711 在11.04时，右上角那个键盘图标里有86五笔，升到11.10后，五笔没了，不过那个键盘图标还在右上角，后来我装了那个什么五笔之类的东东，没装好，卸载了，不过，重启之后发现右上角那个键盘小图标没了，就是小信封图标边上的那个， ...
<ineed> adam8157: 连你都写不出.那我什么时候能写出呀.郁闷
<adam8157> ineed: - - 我很弱的 也没有去了解过这些
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一眨眼又5点
<cfy> roylez: 看ee下班就知道了。。。
<jiero> roylez:我吃完饭了。主席你们好走了。
<ineed> adam8157: 我想学C然后写一些小网络程序.看来目标难以达成呀
<roylez> jiero: 死宅，七点才吃饭
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez:  不工作者不得好死。~
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> roylez: 我七点才回到居所。当然。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 一盒名片才10块钱...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 正在下db2，从米国下到魔都，明天再传回米国
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道是我吃多了撑的还是公司吃多了撑的
<snugglecat> ineed, 你学什么呢
<snugglecat> ineed, 你想从底层开始做？？？？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 下载个db2，还在浏览器里面起了个java的下载应用...
<snugglecat> ineed, 一定得从底层学起么
<MeaCulpa> ... 18摸，一切皆Java
<snugglecat> ineed, 你学 socked 还得知道 select
<ineed> snugglecat: 哦
<bluek> 谁给个漂亮的天穹壁纸玩玩啊？
<snugglecat> ineed, 服务器还是客户端， 客户端可能不需要
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 喝杯热水去，否则今晚杯子可能被蟑螂爬，可乐的甜汁很厉害
<snugglecat> ineed, 你目的是什么， 是学linux比较底层的系统调用？
<snugglecat> ineed, 还是只为了应用
 * bluek 想要漂亮的天穹壁纸
<ineed> snugglecat: 现阶段只是为了应用
<snugglecat> ineed, 有很多封装的库可以利用， 例如 qt4
<ineed> snugglecat: 哦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bogofilter太好使了，导致我一天没什么邮件...想起来就去spam里面瞅一眼
<adam8157> roylez: 受虐狂 (盖戳
<roylez> adam8157: 一边儿玩儿蛋儿去
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...这也叫好使..
<jiero> snugglecat: 猫。
<jiero> ineed: 先别跑，你用 GNOME-Shell 吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 当然咯，垃圾都非常高效的识别了，基本上没有误杀了，手动训练3天而已
<ineed> jiero: No
<liemehoc> module参数是放在/etc/modules还是/etc/modprobe.d/下？
<jiero> ineed: 用 什么呢？
<snugglecat> jiero, 喵
<lainme> snugglecat: ……男的学猫叫感觉好诡异
<jiero> http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/tim_brown_urges_designers_to_think_big.html
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Tim Brown urges designers to think big | Video on TED.com
<snugglecat> lainme, 公猫不叫吗， 公猫叫的才消魂呢
 * jiero 经常猫叫。。。
<lainme> snugglecat: 感觉不是一个音域。
 * jiero 还在探究能运行gnome-shell的电脑。。。
<liemehoc> module参数是放在/etc/modules还是/etc/modprobe.d/下？
<snugglecat> lainme, 不会啊，假音就行。
 * ineed is away...
<jiero> snugglecat: 你发个自己猫叫的声音听听
<snugglecat> liemehoc, 你看看其它放哪个不行么
<jiero> ineed: 果然你有跑了。
<snugglecat> :)
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 下次见到ineed肯定先踩。。。
<snugglecat> 谁用 c++ 的
<snugglecat> 请教一个命名方式
<snugglecat> string& name 还是 string &name
<jiero> lainme: 同意，我叫不了猫那种声音。
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 每次启动都要按电源键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350716 我用U盘安装到电脑的11.04 每次启动都要按几次电源键， 以前用wubi安装的也是这种情况， 在维护模式下，字符提示让按powbutton作为一个中断，想不通为什么？ 希望有人指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 jixuduxing — 2011-10-24 17:22 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司纯净水味道不对，怀疑是溴超标
<jiero> roylez: 你还不回家？
<roylez> jiero: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn062/20111016/0850/p_large_aFDf_4a16000063861215.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 都用对比反差。是人生失误。。。
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17jw1dmexkxxj3zj.jpg
<roylez> jiero: 掰掰了
 * roylez 下班
<jiero> roylez: 晚上见。。。
<mao> gnome怎么设置区域截屏的快捷键
<Kandu> mao: 自定義一個，命令填 gnome-screenshot -a
<mao> Kandu: 不行啊，会默认截取整个屏幕的
<Kandu> mao: 所以才叫你 -a
<mao> Kandu: 加上了a选项也是截取整个屏幕,你的是gnome吗，试一试
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教大拿，怎么操作才能回退到10.10，多谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350720 请教大拿，怎么操作才能回退到10.10，多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 realcriss — 2011-10-24 17:37 
 * bluek 求天穹壁纸
<jiero> Kandu: 用 GNOME3 嗎
<jiero> bluek: 什麼是天穹？
<mao> bluek: 看看这个怎么样
<bluek> mao,地址？
<Kandu> mao, jiero: 果然不行,正用 awesome
<mao> bluek: 我给你发送文件了，能接受吗
<jiero> bluek:  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/81/Sky_over_Washington_Monument.JPG
<bluek> jiero, 不好看
<bluek> mao,不能，我用的是xchat
<mao> bluek: 我就是用xchat给你发送的啊
<bluek> mao,不知道，我从来没用xchat收过文件
<jiero> bluek: 從 同一個地方招。
<snugglecat> mao, xchat dcc 传文件有问题
<mao> snugglecat: 哦，我用xchat给weechat传送文件没问题的，奇了怪了
<snugglecat> mao, 那我就不知道了，以前我也试过， xchat 的 dcc 有问题， 但pigding 没问题
<mao> bluek: http://wallbase.net/,这个网站里不少壁纸
<mao> bluek: 看看有没有你中意的
<ppdd> hello
<[ub]> ppdd, 好  ㍩ 
<bluek> 谢谢
<Kandu> mao: 奇怪的，要 gnome-terminal -e "gnome-screenshot -a" 才行
<adam8157> Kandu: 这是spawn的bug
<adam8157> Kandu: 无法选区域
<Kandu> adam8157: 什麼原因，gnome 下才這樣
<adam8157> Kandu: gnome? 我以为你说的awesome
<mao> Kandu: 很悲剧的出现一个gnome-terminal的窗口
<liemehoc> snugglecat: 以前没用过debian，新装的系统，也不知道哪个放哪个
<mao> Kandu: gnome-terminal -e "gnome-screenshot -a" 是打开终端并在终端里执行，这么蛋疼
<snugglecat> liemehoc, 你说啥呢， 啥哪个装哪个
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 用联想802.1x认证的时候出现以下错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350721 我们学校的校园网是用联想802.1x认证的。 我找到这个教程http://code.google.com/p/zlevoclient/ 但是最后出现这样 ######## Lenovo Client ver. 1.0_haut ######### Device: eth0 MAC: 00:26:22:8a:f7:fe IP: 192.168.164.19 ######################################## >>Pro ...
<Kandu> mao: /me 蛋疼中
<Kandu> adam8157: 發現在 awesome 下也不行 v 3.4.6
<jiero> 可惡。
<Evanescence> 我记得以前有谁说过有个很好的下载服务网站. 帮你去下载的.
<Evanescence> 是什么拉唉着
<liemehoc> snugglecat: 就是module的参数啊
<Evanescence> 发现我注册的账户多达100多行..... 了不得的积累啊.... 
 * adam8157 linux下怎么看mobi?
<snugglecat> liemehoc, 不懂， 我只是说， 是否可以看看其它 module 来参照一下
<liemehoc> snugglecat: 都是空的……
<Kandu> mao, adam8157: 找到辦法 sleep 0.2 && gnome-screenshot -a
<snugglecat> liemehoc, 我的 /etc/module.d/ 下都是 .conf 文件
<Kandu> 不知為何要延時下
<liemehoc> snugglecat: 你是debian系吗
<snugglecat> liemehoc, 但没有 /etc/modules
<snugglecat> arch
<adam8157> Kandu: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/awesome/rc.lua 从221行开始
<liemehoc> snugglecat: 噢，那不一样，我在网上查了好像改完还要update-modules
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  shouji wap??
<snugglecat> liemehoc, 我看错了， 我俩目录都没
<mao> Kandu: 就这一个命令吗？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没有手机
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你换系统可以不， 要不用 webirc， 然后用云输入法
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ opera ff+wmlbrowser-plugin
<VRer> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, bu like other sys
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 还是等kindle吧
<adam8157> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<liemehoc> snugglecat: 我又没有update-modules，唉，搞不懂了
<VRer> 问下有没有人进过 kernelnewbies频道?
<Kandu> adam8157: 不過這樣不能帶 scrot -s 吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有个 web 云输入法， google 搜狗云输入法， 然后上 webirc 上这
<adam8157> Kandu: 恩 不能选 没作用 awesome的问题
<mao> Kandu: 能说详细点吗，我这还是不行阿
<Kandu> mao: awesome 是夠. gnome 不知，gnome 下大概該寫入一個 sh 然後調用它
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<Kandu> adam8157: 剛試了這樣寫沒問題，可選擇區域 awful.key({ }, "F12", function () awful.util.spawn_with_shell("sleep 0.1 && scrot -s") end)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. I try gup le,, maosi lian cloud shurufa ye bu neng yong ,,I cai kenneng f16 de mouge lib broken le 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://webchat.freenode.net/
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ t: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 能的
<snugglecat> 能的
<adam8157> Kandu: 都得sleep啊?
<ScarletWolf> http://brand.vancl.com/jobs
<snugglecat> 然后上 http://webchat.freenode.net/
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ t: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 只能在浏览器上用
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒前面的 sleep 就直接退出了。 gnome-screenshot 也是同樣問題(g-s 就直接抓整個了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..bu neng yong de ,I ce shi guo le ,,lian TX cloud shurufa yq bu neng yong 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 可以的， 只能在浏览器上用
<mao> Kandu: 固然可以，一个shell脚本，然后在快捷键的command
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不能在一般程序上用，只能在浏览器上输入
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ I in chrome ff dou try guo le 
<mao> Kandu: 里调用，直接用命令不可以
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 11.10 求显卡驱动解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350723 显卡型号：ati radeon hd 4330 在ATI官网上下载的安装后进Gnome模式，花屏 不知到各位大侠有没有方法解决的？ 小弟先谢过 统计信息: 发表于 由 bloodfighter — 2011-10-24 18:22 
<Kandu> mao: 沒試過，剛在 gnome 下試的就一個 ss 腳本
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 能的，试试 搜狗啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ try guo le ,, sad a ,f16beta bi before f15beta not stable
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: test filter on you
<mao> Kandu: 奇怪，我改成了0.1怎么就不行了
<Evanescence> good, filter toggled
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 要么纯英语，要么纯汉语，好么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ by your like
 * Kandu 表示無法理解
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你人品问题，你去念十遍道德经再来用就可以啦
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ secwolf.. maosi bu xing ,,you xie pinyin I wangji le
<ScarletWolf> ......
 * ScarletWolf 撤
<snugglecat> ScarletWolf, 该跟他说， 要不纯娘们， 要不纯爷们
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你人品问题，你去念十遍道德经再来用就可以啦
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ NO ,I wait 10.24 UTC 14:00 de final change deadline RC update
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • gnome 3 怎么把关闭按钮换到左上角？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350724 习惯左上角关闭的按钮了，gome3突然就换成右上角，悲剧，极不适应~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzyongchuan — 2011-10-24 18:31 
<Ardak> 全是中国人吗
<CyrusYzGTt> XD,, all dou shi Chinese
<snugglecat> knownbad <== 这个是美籍湾湾人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 他这么看不起中国人么， 知道中国人就走
<snugglecat> 涞 这个都啥
<jiero> ArneGoetje: 不是，见过美国人在这里——不会汉语的似乎。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ enen ,
<[ub]> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.10新系统都需要什么才能开启3d效果，flash插件也不能安装啊， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350726 ubuntu11.10新系统都需要什么才能开启3d效果，flash插件也不能安装啊，显示当前源中无此软件包，怎么办啊？换源也是一样啊，崩溃了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingmeng611 — 2011-10-24 18:44 
<[ub]> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 如何判断自己的桌面是 ubuntu 2d 还是 ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350728 1234.png 如题： 验证码好烦啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 443680017ljw — 2011-10-24 19:03 
<Cherrot> ChanServ: Hello!
<ppdd> how can I input chinese without install chinese language support?
<ppdd> I use 10.04LTS
<CyrusYzGTt> date -d "2011-10-24 14:00 UTC"
<CyrusYzGTt> 2011年 10月 24日 星期一 22:00:00 CST
<jiero> NEWS: ADF is helping Linux Mint -see if ADF Mint Sprint can Challenge Ubuntu!
<jiero> roylez_ 主席归来
<roylez_> jiero: 死袋鼠
<jiero> roylez 卡炸飞 去了，下一个是金胖子
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐 不要急
<lainme> jiero: ADF-Australian Defence Force？
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<lainme> jiero: Application Development Framework?
<roylez_> lainme: 我给你op，你把 jiero 踢了，行吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> lingyin 
<jiero> lainme: http://arkandis.tuxfamily.org/adffonts.html
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: ADF Fonts
<lainme> roylez_: 我才不让你借刀杀人
<roylez_> lainme: nnnnd，你跟袋鼠一伙的
<lainme> roylez_: 不对。是借手
<lainme> roylez_: 刀是你拿着，要给我
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席,给我永久OP,我就把jiero给踢了,但是不踢他的风声dungle
<Evanescence> 风声->分身
<jiero> ...
<roylez_> Evanescence: 你不是妹子 。。。
<ppdd> does anyone know how to input chinese without install chinese language support?
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 。。。
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 你怎么不亲自下手？
<lainme> ppdd: install ibus or fcitx. and use im-switch to change
<Evanescence> roylez_: 额....悲剧的,还有人要觉得没有生为女人而悲剧的
<ppdd> hello~~~
<[ub]> 新 Kubuntu • 新人来报道。为什么我的kdegames 都没声音呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350731 如题，其他的声音全部正常，有开机音乐，报错因，看电影，听音乐，都没问题，唯独在kdegames里面没声音 我是从gnome那边叛变过来的，所以这个问题要么是什么软件包没装，要么是和gnome冲突了。 系统是kubuntu 11.10 求大神，求 ...
<ppdd> thx~i'll try,even I'm not understand completely
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ lainos.sourceforge.org
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: I know
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ O O ,
<ppdd> lainme:
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: serials experiments of lain. 起源是这个动画
<ppdd> tell lainme 
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§  I was watch this before at 2008
 * luojie-dune 一度认定 lainme 是 骗我的意思
<luojie-dune> 哈哈和
<luojie-dune> lain me 我就是谎言。。。
<lainme> luojie-dune: 不过我查过，真有人叫lain。
<ppdd> lainme,the ibus and im-switch are already installed,but I don't know how to use im-switch?
<Zypeh> lainme是女的吗？？
<lainme> pomhg: im-switch -s ibus. logout and login
<lainme> ppdd: im-switch -s ibus. logout and login
<lainme> pomhg: 抱歉……错了
<pomhg> ....
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 是的。认证。
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<bluek> 妈妈的，我记得以前设置菜单和输入法关闭纸飞机的效果的，现在又忘记了。
<bluek> &!(name=?）
<Zypeh> 呃呃呃呃呃呃。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<bluek> 这个里面的?不知道写是什么了哈
<ssssi> ..
<ssssi> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> pomhg§ update-alternatives -config input..
<Zypeh> hi
<[ub]> ssssi, 好  ㍫ 
<Xiaohao> hello~~
<CyrusYzGTt> pomhg§ update-alternatives -config xinputrc
<luojie-dune> lainme:  恩。我当时搜索都没注意到 真人的姓名，就是听你的找到了 lain 的动画。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lain
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Lain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ssssi> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lain
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssi§ hi
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt:  真的。都没有找到那个页面 :D
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网络连接不上 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350733 无线网络问题 搜索的到 但是连接一直让输入密码 完全都是几十秒提示一次 连接不上 但是我能肯定我密码没错 我用本地连接也是 连不上 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgleiz — 2011-10-24 19:32 
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Experiments_Lain
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Serial Experiments Lain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ssssi> CyrusYzGTt: 菜鸟问个问题，vim里面怎么删除字
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 好了，lain的历史研究会结束了。你该研究其他乐。
<CyrusYzGTt> ssssi§ .. I can not type chinese,, you ask lainme 
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ OK.. 
<ssssi> lainme: hi
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ ??
<ssssi> luojie-dune: vim里面怎么删除字？
<luojie-dune> ss
<luojie-dune> ssssi: 我没用过 vim
<CyrusYzGTt> s/old/new/
<CyrusYzGTt> s/hate/love/
<ssssi> luojie-dune: 那你用Emacs?
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 你应该写个 fcitx wiki
<luojie-dune> ssssi: 不。我不会编程。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ why??
<ppdd> 谢谢LAINME！！！
<lainme> ssssi: 插入模式下可以用delete。正常模式下可以用x。去看vimtutor吧
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 因为你要帮助 lainme
<lainme> ppdd: you are welcome
<ppdd> 悄悄话是用什么指令？
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ .. lainme  sister do not need I help
 * ssssi 在想罗姐跟凤姐是什么关系？凤姐好像叫罗玉凤，莫非罗姐就是凤姐？
<luojie-dune> ssssi: 哦。这样啊。我是男的。简单乐。
<luojie-dune> ssssi: 似乎我得名早些。
<ssssi> luojie-dune: ............
<ppdd> 啊～～～第一次进来就有热心人帮我解决了个问题，真是温暖啊～啊～啊～
<luojie-dune> ppdd: 感谢你得运气吧。
<luojie-dune> ppdd: 多数人感受不到温暖 :D
<Zypeh> lianme：找lain的动画找到了这个http://lainos.sourceforge.net/index.php
<[ub]> Zypeh ⇪ t: Coding Experiments:LainOS
 * Zypeh 石化了。。。。。。。。。。
<ssssi> lainme: 只能用esc进入正常模式吗？
<ppdd> 如此说来原来这只是个个别现象啊。。。
<ssssi> ppdd: ..........
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 你应该明白啊。是神。
<lainme> ssssi: ctrl-x也行。但稍微有些不一样。vimtutor里基本的东西都涵盖了吧。终端下输入就能进入
<ssssi> luojie-dune: 凤姐，好
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 我石化了
<ppdd> 不过以后等我学会了，我会尽力帮助别人的
<luojie-dune> ppdd:  能坚持下来得都不简单。。
<luojie-dune> Destine: 后天飞机？
<luojie-dune> Destine: 全程录制啊。 FAD那个连视频都没有，然后youtube我搜到一个，还是标题写错 成 beijing 乐。。。
<lainme> ssssi: no. ctrl-c. http://vimcdoc.sourceforge.net/doc/intro.html#mode-switching
<ppdd> 我同时装了10.04和11.10，怎么感觉11.10有点不是很稳定，用起来也不是很习惯，你们呢？
<[ub]> lainme ⇪ t: VIM: intro
<xiaomo> 不稳定指什么
<ssssi> lainme: thank you
<luojie-dune> ppdd:  因为呢。迟钝得感觉让人觉得不稳定？
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 成功升级，^_^ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350735 统计信息: 发表于 由 速腾1994 — 2011-10-24 19:46 
<neolkb> 下载了个11.10 刻U盘 安装失败了
<ppdd> 比如我刚才在11.10里面把软件源里的服务器改了一个，结果就死机了。。。
<neolkb> luojie-dune, 12.04出来了?
<luojie-dune> neolkb: 无
<ppdd> 迟钝的感觉也是比10.04厉害多了
<luojie-dune> ppdd: 说明你的显卡驱动还是不够好。
<xiaomo> 没这感觉.应该是个例吧..
<luojie-dune> intel 显卡搞这种桌面最好乐。
<luojie-dune>  http://i.imgur.com/rqrVx.jpg 看列表
<luojie-dune> 这里面玩过几个？
 * luojie-dune http://i.imgur.com/WTZlq.jpg 最后一个认真的游戏。
<neolkb> 还是10.04稳定些
<bluek> 是的
<bluek> 我问一下哈
<bluek> 以前我屏蔽菜单和输入法的纸飞机的效果的，这次不知道怎么弄了
<neolkb> 不知道
<luojie-dune> 没有效果的桌面也好。
<ppdd> 我在VM8里面装的10.04，安装过程中并没有专门装过2显卡驱动，目前显示正常，但无法启用3D桌面，请问我需要专门安装显卡驱动吗？如何查看目前的驱动程序，以及如何安装新的
<ppdd> 我很想用一下 CUBE BOX 啊。。。
<luojie-dune> cute box?
<ppdd> cube
<Zypeh> ppdd, 什么是CUBE BOX
<Zypeh> ppdd, wm??
<ppdd> 就是把桌面模拟成一个立方体，切换桌面只需要转动立方体，即立体桌面
<ppdd> VM=VMware
<luojie-dune> 没用过 VM，不用 cube。。。
<ppdd> VMWARE就是虚拟机器，可以在同一台电脑上安装无数个操作系统
<Zypeh> ppdd,我说的是WM
<luojie-dune> ppdd: 我只用过 kvm 和 virtualbox
<shuaiming> 兄弟们  怎么查到我已经备份好的文件
<shuaiming> 通过srync
<ppdd> VMWARE有分WIN和LINUX两个版本，我是在XP上装VM，然后装UBUNTU，另外也可以在UBUNTU上面装VM，然后装XP
<shuaiming> a服务器通过srync 备份到b服务器  但我要检查a服务器的备份文件是否全部备份到服务器
<ppdd> 不过我想，如果我在XP的VM里面装LINUX，然后再在LINUX里面装VM，然后再在VM里装XP，这样不知是否可行。。。
<shuaiming> 不行把
<ppdd> 但理论上是可行的
<shuaiming> 我的同事试过了
<shuaiming> 崩溃了
<ppdd> 。。。还真有这么干的
<ppdd> 不服不行
<shuaiming> 不过不是xp 是服务器
<jarodlau> cpu强劲,没事
<shuaiming> 我的问题 你们帮我解决一下 可以吗
<Zypeh> shuaiming, 什么问题啊啊
<Zypeh> shuaiming, 知道了
<shuaiming> 你知道 怎么检查吗
<Zypeh> shuaiming, 你的问题理论上可行阿
<shuaiming> a服务器通过rsync备份到b服务器  然后我要检查a服务器的文件是否完全备份到b服务器
<shuaiming> 就这个问题
<shuaiming> 用什么方式检查呢
<jarodlau> ppdd: rsync -avh --delete --progress SRC DEST
<shuaiming> 你的回答是我要的答案吗
<Zypeh> ：）
<jarodlau> shuaiming: 数据同步+显示进度 rsync -avh --delete --progress SRC DEST 
<caleb-> ppdd: 好几年前就有人搞了七层虚拟机
<caleb-> ppdd: OS in OS in OS in OS in OS in OS in OS 这样
<caleb-> qemu 的卖点之一就是可以跑 qemu in qemu
<caleb-> vbox 有一阵子刻意封锁 vbox in vbox, 现在不知解封了没
<Zypeh> caleb-, 那需要牛逼的电脑啊啊啊
<caleb-> Zypeh: 这年头 linux 都能跑在 web browser 了…
<caleb-> 有人把 jslinux porting 到 2.6.39 kernel
<CyrusYzGTt> hai xu yao ssd ,zheyang cai bu hui sunhuai data
 * stock-cn` 
<jarodlau> 能不能不要搞拼音啊,整的中不中,洋不洋的,
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 输入法修多久了还没好？
<CyrusYzGTt> date -d "2011-10-24 14:00 UTC"
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ wait date -d "2011-10-24 14:00 UTC"
<stock-cn> 请问，最近linux下有没有好玩的游戏或者新出什么好用的软件？
<caleb-> https://github.com/kevinvandervlist/jslinuxstorage/blob/master/README # jslinux with kernel 3.0.4 and html5 local storage
<ppdd> 七层啊。。。电脑要很NB才行 啊
<caleb-> jslinux 都 3.0.4 了
<shuaiming> 磁盘阵列 怎么弄
<ppdd> 不过虚拟嵌套OS很多层似乎没有什么实际意义，纯属极限运动。。。
<caleb-> ppdd: 可以检查兼容性，搞优化
 * ScarletWolf 韩方扣留调查中国渔民 中国外交部要求文明执法
<Cherrot> 请问 C/C++ 标准类库的源文件在哪下载？
<Zypeh> 如何创建一个IRC频道啊啊？？
<Zypeh> 专有的
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ /j #Zypeh 
<Zypeh> CyrusYzGTt, 别骗我了
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ I No lie you
<bitmwh> 各位，知不知道octave中实现四阶龙格库塔算法的函数是什么额？类似matlab中的ode45的
<shuaiming> 兄弟们 模式还是不对
<shuaiming> 貌似不对
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: shen qi de pin yin 
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssm§ shi pinyinlish
<shuaiming> ;-)
<kevin1> 四阶龙格库塔算法,是常微分方程中的，还是计算方法？我有点忘了
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: dui, shi pinyinlish, you created it!
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: you're a saint!
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssm§ ,, U jieshi saint shi what yisi
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 圣人。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ .. he wei sheng ??
<bitmwh> kevin:解常微分方程的
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 可以参考一下 贱圣 的定义
<bitmwh> kevin1：matlab中有ode23和ode45，octave中不能用
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • debian下的无线网卡不能连入局域网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350745 我的网卡Intel的，驱动官网下的，一个.ucode文件，照着说明放到/lib/firmware中，打开开关，无线网卡的灯亮了，自己建一个局域网，别人能加入，但我不能加入到别人的网里，什么问题啊？求解决。别人用win7建的网。 统 ...
<sssssssm> ScarletWolf: vim好神奇 
<kevin1> 你把matlab中的算法抄来，自己写
<ScarletWolf> sssssssm: 是啊，用惯以后
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ WU not need ,,I USE ziji de xiangfa do not need zhege xiayi de jieshi
<bitmwh> kevin1:matlab中的算法可以看见吗？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我也有些尊敬你了，居然能把英语和拼音混用的这么熟练。
<sssssssm> ScarletWolf: 偶现在刚开始学，那么多的指令偶怕记不下来
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ..
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: shen qi de CyrusYzGTt 
<ScarletWolf> sssssssm: 从常用的开始记呗
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: you created pinyinlish!
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssm§ .. sssssssm short jiushi sm ..hao xiee de
<kevin1> 不太清楚，我记得可以
<sssssssm> ScarletWolf: en
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我崇拜你
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 太神奇了，你用那神奇的符号，我这竟然能高亮，
<kevin1> 哈哈。。。。。。
<sssssssm> snugglecat: CyrusYzGTt 那神奇的符号能高亮啦
<kevin1> 我这没
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ No need ,NO need congbai other,, You kone congbai ziji jiushi le 
 * snugglecat 用爱慕的眼神仰望着 CyrusYzGTt 
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssm§ xchat masi zhiyao bring you nick inside jiu gao light
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. I Go to look smail shou
<kevin1> bring inside 求示意
<snugglecat> ......
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: shen qi de pinyinlish. gao light = high light = gao liang
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssm§ ..
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: small book
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssm§ .. I use My de gexing,, No need suowei de zhenggui 
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: you're a genius
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssm§ genius,, what yisi??
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 天才
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssm§ .. U now shuo WU ,, tian sheng de chun cai.. 
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: it's time to say bye to you 
<sssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: Bye
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssm§ zaihui
<drazet_> ubuntu10.04 更新后 黑屏
<mao> drazet_: 比你要好点，更新后只是显卡驱动不好使
<drazet_> mao
<drazet_> mao, 郁闷死了
<drazet_> 干脆不更新了
<gebjgd> 好久没睡过这么爽的午觉了
<gebjgd> 休假真好
<Zypeh> github是有什么用的
<Zypeh> github是有什么用的
<tsllst> 年少轻狂频更新，现在想更新却轻易不敢。数据，时间都要仔细计划。
<crose> 请教一下，fcitx怎么设置才能在opera里光标跟随啊，我的总是跑到左上角去
<drazet> 汗
<Guest89334> 这里有人用11。10吗
<tsllst> 肯定有。
<chgtg> 我在用11.10
<chgtg> Zypeh: 可以用github做homepages
<Guest89334> fcitx怎么设置
<Guest89334> 找不到托盘图标
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> hi
<Guest89334> 还有banshee有问题
<tenzu> > Time.now
<^k^> tenzu, 不要玩机器人
<gebjgd> 咖啡机高档的才39欧
<Guest89334> Time.now
<gebjgd> 值不值的？
<tenzu> growlnotify无效
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装有ubuntu 11.10和XP双系统时，修改哪里可以使开机启动时默认选择的是xp http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350751 我电脑本身有个XP系统，装了ubuntu 11.10以后，默认启动的是ubuntu，我想请教大家，如何让其默认选择XP呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 127920 — 2011-10-24 21:17 
<caleb-> 39欧的咖啡机算入门机吧
<tsllst> 修改grub配置不可以吗？
<caleb-> 哪能算高档的…
<Guest89334> banshee点关闭后  仍然要放歌 
<Guest89334> 要怎么才能退出
<CyrusYzGTt> kill PID
<xiaoy> >Time.now
<snugglecat> kill CyrusYzGTt 
 * snugglecat kill CyrusYzGTt ，世界一下安静了下来
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<^k^> xiaoy, 2011-10-24 21:29:44 +0800
<gebjgd> caleb-: 给你看看照片
<gebjgd> caleb-: http://www.saturn.de/mcs/catentry/SENSEO-HD7810-40-blueberry,48352,244056,206313.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: SENSEO HD7810/40 blueberry - - Saturn - geil ist geil
<tenzu> > Time.now
<^k^> tenzu, 2011-10-24 21:31:30 +0800
<caleb-> gebjgd: 入门机无误
<zhenpeng_> tq
<zhenpeng_> 'tq
<zhenpeng_> tq foshan
<zhenpeng_> 'tq foshan
<gebjgd> caleb-: 便宜啊，现在，但是家里没人喝咖啡。。。。。
<caleb-> gebjgd: 这种煮出来的和冲泡的差不了多少
<gebjgd> caleb-: 也是要买那种咖啡包的。
<caleb-> gebjgd: 没喝咖啡就不要跳坑了
<gebjgd> caleb-: 是在家里不喝
<shuaiming> 你们会不会磁盘阵列
 * caleb- 几个朋友喝咖啡喝到走火入魔，豆子都自己炒
<gebjgd> caleb-: 在公司有喝
<gebjgd> shuaiming: mdadm自己看wiki去
<caleb-> gebjgd: 咖啡是一条不归路啊
<caleb-> 跟吸烟差不多 
<gebjgd> caleb-: 我在公司喝的头疼
<gebjgd> caleb-: 所以最多一天就一杯咖啡
<caleb-> 喝咖啡牙齿黄，吸烟也牙齿黄
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • rc.conf里关于加载cpufreq模块的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350754 我两台机器一台是MODULES=(acpi-cpufreq)，另一台是MODULES=(acpi_cpufreq)，貌似都可以正常加载模块调节频率，暂时打不开wiki想问一下这两个效果是一样的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2011-10-24 21:39 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: saturn在卖咖啡机，飞利浦的才39欧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是19€ 的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 39€
<kevin1> 咖啡机要咖啡豆吗？疑问
<kevin1> 如果要咖啡豆，哪里来的，产地都哪儿啊？
<ScarletWolf> kevin1: Brazil
<kevin1> 巴西，什么牌子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在家睡午觉的感觉真好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这感觉久违了
<alvin_rxg> =.=  你昨天前天在干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 烧烤。周六起的太晚
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 周1中午睡午觉那不是经常能想像的
<roylez_> caleb-: ...
<kevin1> ScarletWolf, 会不会有点咸，嗯，我说咖啡？
<roylez_> caleb-: 豆子是拿牙磨成粉的吗？
<gebjgd> kevin1: 你没喝过？
<caleb-> roylez_: 炒豆机, 磨豆机…
<ScarletWolf> kevin1: 不清楚，不怎么喝。一般喝雀巢。
<caleb-> 所以说是不归路，钱越花越多
<caleb-> 还是喝白水比较好
<gebjgd> roylez_: 机器自己磨
<roylez_> caleb-: 炒豆机，花生米可以炒吗？
<kevin1> gebjgd, 穷人喝茶，放冰糖，多多的
<gebjgd> roylez_: 直接买豆子就行了
<gebjgd> kevin1: 喝不到茶，
<caleb-> 说真的，自己炒的未必有买的好
<gebjgd> kevin1: 有茶谁喝咖啡啊
<caleb-> 都是闲得蛋疼的人
<gebjgd> caleb-: 是够闲的
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我就喝咖啡，有咖啡谁喝茶啊
<gebjgd> roylez_: 我喝的头疼
 * caleb- 喝白水
<gebjgd> roylez_: 公司咖啡 果汁免费
<gebjgd> roylez_: 喝吐了都
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我喝啥都是倒头就睡
<kevin1> roylez, 精力好
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我还是喜欢街边买的咖啡喝
<gebjgd> roylez_: 兴奋剂
<tenzu> roylez_: 喝咖啡?
<gebjgd> roylez_: 从来不买咖啡
<roylez_> gebjgd: 对我无效
<gebjgd> roylez_: 伟哥
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩，在袋鼠国的时候基本上每天都要喝
<roylez_> gebjgd: 毫无效果
<gebjgd> roylez_: 所以你老婆。。。。
<roylez_> gebjgd: 死去吧你
<tenzu> roylez_: 我喝咖啡会睡不着,就因为平时不喝
<roylez_> tenzu: 这个似乎看遗传
<gebjgd> roylez_: hiahiahia
<roylez_> gebjgd: jrjrrrr
 * caleb- 咖啡因对俺无效
<roylez_> caleb-: .
<roylez_> gebjgd: 我咖啡因免疫
 * gebjgd 正在喝茉莉花茶
<tenzu> roylez_: 我高考的时候每天两杯,一样睡得着
<gebjgd> 好香
<kevin1> 当年我妈从苏联带来一罐咖啡，被我干吃了又吐了，之后不吃了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 一天才两杯
<roylez_> gebjgd: 茉莉花茶女人调理经期用的
<gebjgd> roylez_: 错了，茉莉花茶是帝都人必喝的
<gebjgd> roylez_: 帝都茶
<roylez_> gebjgd: 哦，帝都男女都要调理
<roylez_> adam8157: 对不，蛋蛋
<gebjgd> roylez_: 恩，地方太烂了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 那时候还嫩,不敢乱喝
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你也一样，注意调理啊
<gebjgd> roylez_: 恩，我经常调理
<roylez_> gebjgd: ...
<kevin1> roylez, 真的假的，你吓我，我的物理老师叫我到自动售货机买农夫，没有，我就拿了茉莉，结果她很异样
<roylez_> kevin1: .....
<gebjgd> tenzu: 雀巢那破速溶咖啡我已经喝了拉屎都是雀巢咖啡味道了
<roylez_> kevin1: 瞎掰的，一般的说法是菊花茶。你看到同事的杯子里有菊花，就明白了
<roylez_> gebjgd: .......
<tenzu> gebjgd: 自己磨呗
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我向来是牛奶冲雀巢咖啡
<gebjgd> tenzu: 扯淡，雀巢还用磨？
<caleb-> 说真的，速溶咖啡都不是好东西
<tenzu> gebjgd: 买咖啡豆啊
<caleb-> 茶包泡的茶也都不是好东西
<tenzu> caleb-: nod
<gebjgd> tenzu: 国内有卖的？
<roylez_> caleb-: 说实话，我喝茶就喝喝乌龙，人俗，就喝那香味
<tenzu> gebjgd: 记得有,至少天津见到过
<tenzu> roylez_: 铁观音撸过
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • xserver也更新? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350756 上不了wiki,就帖图玩 screenshot-2011-10-24-22-00-45.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 jarodlau — 2011-10-24 22:02 
<roylez_> kevin1: http://www.pcbaby.com.cn/shipu/shiliao/nv/1108/1022638.html
<roylez_> kevin1: 还真有茉莉花茶
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 老子第一个defect dev的patch貌似过了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 威武
<gebjgd> 茉莉花茶好喝
<MeaCulpa> 茉莉花茶是最次的东西
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 女人调经的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 內核補丁？
<kevin1> roylez, 我。。。。。。晕倒
<chiehwen> @@
<gebjgd> roylez_: 错了，蛋疼调精的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: bosboot这东西不错
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 比linux方便
<kevin1> gebjgd, 你见谁调过精的，多的一般直接射
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 毛的不错
<MeaCulpa> 快啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<gebjgd> kevin1: 射多就疼了
<MeaCulpa> 不过Linux直接modprobe了
<gebjgd> kevin1: 不射也疼
<tenzu> 没过12点就成人时间了?
<gebjgd> kevin1: 要每周3撸
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: aix kernel很妖，明明是松散的类似mod的东西，弄得神秘兮兮...
 * gfrog_ says hi from KDE netbook version.
 * tenzu hi back
<gebjgd> tenzu: 早就过了12点了吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你是aix糕手了，以后去austin找工作得了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 啊...看来我该修表去了
<alvin_rxg> da jia hao
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 去去...Austin一年才招一个嫩苗
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有一次在Austin打饭遇到个很pp的黄种人妹子
<kevin1> gebjgd, 要每周3撸，墙撸灰飞烟灭啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 为啥不推了？
 * gfrog_ KDE has no native Chinese input method, WTF
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不过那段时间满眼的大P股Tex-Mex, 黄种人直接无视了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 去便利店买一只玩具枪，然后就可以威胁了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: scim-bridge
<gebjgd> kevin1: 没有问题
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/87486.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: 最火微博 当时我就震惊了 -6park.com
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .... Mex... 吃玉米的家伙
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: scim requires gtk, I have no GTK...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: ...indeed, My system have -gtk global... but have to get gtk for scim
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: ... I will try fcitx, it's the only way which doesn't need gtk...
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你现在还能每周3撸？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: gfcitx is good... and buggy
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 2次吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 买玉米饼不要交税
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ZF照顾穷人
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 3次不行了。项目太忙
<roylez_> adam8157: “王八蛋”这是民间的一句骂人话。实际上，这个词语原来是“忘八端”。古代“八端”是指“孝、悌、忠、信、礼、义、廉、耻”，此八端指的是做人之根本，忘记了这“八端”也就是忘了基本的做人原则。长而久之以讹传讹，传成了“王八蛋”
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，果真是这样的么
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我一直以为是日语外来的
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: emmmm, I have no choose..
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: vimim + :\{; \}xsel -b
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: or emacs euavalent
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 唉，手机才没买多久，就要送回去修了……
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 话说在那种重口味的地方，看到黄种妹子和看到男人没区别...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你自己重口就完啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 话说，我们组里很快就只有我一个不是AIX Cert了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我实在没钱搞这个...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 屏幕不知道咋的，又一条痕迹。。贴膜都还没撕掉呢……就是贴膜上摸上去很光滑，就是觉得应该没有刮痕的。但实际上里边是一条3厘米的痕迹……
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不是公司出钱的么
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我垫付的钱都没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 膜在你之前就破了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 考点貌似不收信用卡貌似
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太坑人了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没有啊。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: AE卡，你懂的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你们那边太闲了，只有这么说。组团刷经验哪
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 额 你自己撸2次 那你女朋友那边要交几次呢 身体吃得消么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是，刚买来没问题的。就是用了10天左右发现有这个痕迹了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，我要掉队了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我在玩awk sed ksh的时候他们都在吭书呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有键盘的表示毫无压力
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://i55.tinypic.com/2uyrn8m.jpg  http://i51.tinypic.com/4lg26q.jpg
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这和键盘没关系啊……我那诺基亚用了5年，膜早撕掉了，都还好好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接换个experia mini pro
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给 sony 发了邮件问了修理的事，他们让我寄到 amazon 那去修…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 换个算了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 挺好的啊……干嘛换，换你说的那东东还得加钱
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我擦，dev 的patch跑得真顺流，我的第一次就这么结束了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你买的时候花了多少钱
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 189
 * gfrog_ back！
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 等着拿NGP开刀了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠，加11元就够了
 * gfrog_ 会说中文拉！
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 小企鹅？
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 嗯哼
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: NGP....估计可以把你搞到欲仙欲死吧
<MeaCulpa> 小企鹅其实不错的，尤其那工具条，妖道
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: iLab已经欲仙欲死了
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 神迹一般的工具条，在netbook上没地方放。。。
<Zypeh> 有谁有GITHUB户口的？？？
<gfrog_> Zypeh: me， @zhouqt
<gebjgd> gfrog_: netbook arch用户路过
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ gua ren
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: KDE真杯催，ibus和scim都需要gtk，还有firefox和chromium
<gfrog_> gebjgd: 啥本子？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: kde和gtk又不矛盾
<gebjgd> gfrog_: 用毛kde netbook.垃圾的界面
<Zypeh> GITHUB想加人
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: gnome只是恰巧用gtk而已
<gebjgd> gfrog_: toshiba nb550d
<gebjgd> gfrog_: amd fusion
<Jagdwurst> gfrog_: 需要 gtk 又不是需要 gnome...
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 讨厌Gnome3顺道讨厌GTK了
<gfrog_> gebjgd: 哦哦哦
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 我从gnome1就讨厌了
<gfrog_> gebjgd: 比ubuntu那个unity强多了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 分享：新手小白1个月Ubuntu使用简报 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350759 接触ubuntu系统（10.04,不折腾，等下个LTS）一月有余，简单总结一下心得和经验。 第一次安装，谨慎起见，选择在移动硬盘上安装，过程很顺利，除了分区上没有经验，把root分了10G，另外没有设置mbr。 移动硬盘启动电脑比较慢，大 ...
 * Jagdwurst 只喜欢gnome1
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: KDE也一般般，但是Qt也有好东西，k3b, digikam, smplayer
<gebjgd> gfrog_: ubuntu更是垃圾
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: qterm，lol
<Jagdwurst> .....
<roylez_> gfrog_: 我也讨厌gnome，但更讨厌抠蹄
<gebjgd> gfrog_: arch + openbox + tint2 + wbar好看的很，而且地方大
<gfrog_> gebjgd: 是阿是阿，Linux神马的都弱爆了，lol
 * MeaCulpa KDE毕竟是GUI的初体验啊，当初在Solaris和Linux上第一次看到大GUI都是KDE
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: k3b可以，digkam不知道啥，傻冒player就不说了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: smplayer比其他的好多了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不过我也不用，哈哈
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我只用 mplayer
<gebjgd> gfrog_: arch也是linux
<gebjgd> gfrog_: 你out了
<MeaCulpa> digikam看照片的，同步picasas flickr鎷夸釜便
<gfrog_> roylez_: lol，用了将近一个月KDE，发现KDE最近很爽呀，用gnome用傻了，不知道外边的世界这么奇妙
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 别卖了。满足你老婆去吧
<Jagdwurst> 其实 okular amarok dolphin gwenview 这四个应用就决定了非用 kde 不可了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 忙着呢
<roylez_> gfrog_: 3年前用过kde，3.5年期用过gnome
<MeaCulpa> Jagdwurst: 这些和KDE也不是一定啊
<gfrog_> Jagdwurst: dolphin为神马是必须的哪？
<gfrog_> roylez_: 那现在哪？
<Jagdwurst> gfrog_: 其它文件管理器都没有 dolphin 好用
<MeaCulpa> Jagdwurst: okular不错...
<roylez_> gfrog_: awesome
<Guest5268> 救命！！！有谁可以在squeeze上使用kde3????????
<MeaCulpa> xfce那个管理器还不错
<gfrog_> roylez_: awesome！
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa: 就凭着 evince 老挂，也必需用 okular
<MeaCulpa> awesome...
<MeaCulpa> evince is a pile of shit
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: +1
<MeaCulpa> evince 我宁可xpdf
<Guest5268> 救命！！！有谁可以在squeeze上使用kde3????????
<Guest5268> 救命！！！有谁可以在squeeze上使用kde3????????
<Guest5268> 救命！！！有谁可以在squeeze上使用kde3????????
<MeaCulpa> evince 我宁可wine adobe reader
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 现在俺都用google docs看pdf
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa: dolphin 功能多，　split, konsole 集成, 各种预览
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你傻吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .... evince 字体渲染还是稍强点
<^k^> Guest5268: .. ..
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: adobe reader有linux版的了
<MeaCulpa> Jagdwurst: 恩，我windows上有时候都dolphine
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你几年不用linux桌面呢
<gfrog_> Jagdwurst: 好吧，终端党表示这些功能太高端了。
<Guest5268> ^k^: ...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你几年不用linux桌面了
<MeaCulpa> 看pdf么，pdf2txt...
<roylez_> gebjgd: adobe这头猪太肥了，而且不好升级
<gebjgd> roylez_: aur里的东西。自然有人弄
<MeaCulpa> 不能grep的书，咋看...
<Jagdwurst> roylez_: 装adobe是为了看mingliu 顺便拿个 minionpro
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<^k^> Guest5268, 休息一下...  ㍮ 
<roylez_> Jagdwurst: mingliu，啥玩意？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...我2年awesome 7年fluxbox 1年echinus
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: KDE1...solaris和debian时代
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 还是盒子最给力
<alvin_rxg> 我几个月的 gnome，一年的 xfce，然后一直 awesome/wmii  <_<
<Jagdwurst> roylez_: 就是俗称的细明体啊，比如候捷的那两本书，不用 adobe看起来往往支离破碎
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 盒子是可用度和配置难度的最佳平衡
<Kandu> gfrog: 和 gfrog_ 同一人?
<roylez_> Jagdwurst: 居然还看中文pdf
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 主要是，其他的容易玩爆...尤其awesome...用awesome额时候大部分时间其实是盒子...
<gfrog_> Kandu: 你得到它了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我的awesome不是盒子
<Jagdwurst> roylez_: 很少看，但有些书国外弄不到
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: awesome三天两头爆，只能回到盒子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 屁，你明明用了很久的openbox
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: xfce 之后没多久 openbox..
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: ob每个月用那几天吧？
<Jagdwurst> roylez_: 就比如网上流行的那本庚辰本红楼梦，也用的是 mingliu 字体
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我这边还好。现在不如以前闲，要不我就折腾去 subtle 了
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 不用，我又没侧漏下的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 其实吧...随便找个wm, 起全屏即可，不行还有screen...
<roylez_> Jagdwurst: 居然有空看红楼...
<zhoupeng>  help
<zhoupeng> Error:xim.c:623-Fcitx启动错误。是否有另一个名为ibus的XIM守护程序正在运行？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: en
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: firefox最大的bug就是不能跑在screen里面
<gebjgd> roylez_: 肠男肠猛醒了
<zhoupeng> but i  can.t find ibus
<Jagdwurst> roylez_: 虽然有其他善本，比如有正大字的下载，但毕竞文字渲染起来的能搜索相关词条
 * gfrog_ 其实要不是要跑浏览器，X完全是个多余的货
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 说白了，就是靠X来做字体渲染和中文而已
<MeaCulpa> X来做字体渲染和中文而已
<gebjgd> gfrog_: 扯淡
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 看片子
<gfrog_> gebjgd: laf
<gebjgd> gfrog_: X的应用太牛逼了
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 看片子mplayer能搞定
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 你上了高分辨率framebuffer就觉得X的好了
<Jagdwurst> 没人处理图片或者音频吗……　还不知道没有图形介面怎么办
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 你不是N卡吧...
<MeaCulpa> Jagdwurst: imagemagick
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 公司是N卡，本子是intel的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 真蛋疼
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa: imagemagic 只能拿来转化，　
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: N卡frame buffer就是杯具
<Jagdwurst> MeaCulpa: 谈不上处理
<MeaCulpa> Jagdwurst: :O 我说笑的
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 好吧。。。
<Jagdwurst> 呵呵
<roylez_> gebjgd: 不蛋疼不会来玩非主流的Linux
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 你FB最多上过多少分辨率
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 正好在公司也没机会看片儿
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • KMS模式启动的模块真的无解？求方法删干净nouveau http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350761 显卡310M，一直安装nouveau的驱动，但是gnome3进不去，e17卡的要死，其他WM\DE也有这样那样的问题，决定换回去。 但是 Quote: modprobe nvidia 出现 Quote: ERROR inserting......nvidia.ko.gz......No such device 我就纳闷了，不是刚安装好么，/lib ...
<gebjgd> roylez_: arch是主流啊
<gebjgd> roylez_: 太主流了
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 没啥印象了，好久没开过了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: aalib
<gebjgd> roylez_: 主流到都能跑arm了
<MeaCulpa> matrix
<roylez_> gebjgd: linux已经非主流了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 谁说的
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 之前貌似只开过1280x1024吧。。。
<gebjgd> roylez_: 很主流了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 一个连文档都不帯全的系统能咋主流……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_: 分辨率高了fb比X慢得多
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 有wiki
<MeaCulpa> archwiki+1
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你疼到忘了疼了
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 哎呀呀，好吧好吧，所以linux下面图形方案都够蛋疼的
<gebjgd> gfrog_: 扯淡，linux下面图形界面效率高多了
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 你不能用一个更加蛋疼的方案说另外一个不蛋疼吧
<gebjgd> gfrog_: 你试试看1G上网本跑win7
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<gfrog_> gebjgd: 我扯淡呢你别搭理我啊
<MeaCulpa> 内核utf8补丁我觉得很蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> 为了中文，还是进X吧
<gebjgd> gfrog_: 不行。我无聊。消磨时间呢
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai na ge cjk buding??
 * gfrog_ 哎呀呀，目前的工作环境里很适合干掉X啊，没中文，没视频，没office文档，终端基本可以全部搞定工作流程
<gebjgd> gfrog_: 啥编程？
<Kandu> gfrog_: rh 員工?
 * gfrog_ 可惜少一个给力的终端里的浏览器，elinks还是有点慢。
<gfrog_> Kandu: 嗯哼
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚一直在看电影
<CyrusYzGTt> w3m
<gfrog_> CyrusYzGTt: 还能更不靠谱点不。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 哦
<Kandu> gfrog_: 負責哪方面？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_§ lynx
<gfrog_> Kandu: virt-qe
<gfrog_> CyrusYzGTt: 还好你没python urlib
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_§ curl,, maosi ye suan
<gebjgd> rh员工月薪上2w了么？
<adam8157> 今天晚上你们讨论的挺欢啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你月薪上2w了么
<gebjgd> adam8157: rh员工
<gfrog_> gebjgd: 肯定有超过的，肯定有不到的，肯定有差很多的。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你觉得呢
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我觉得应该有了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 0_0
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不然还不如去当煤老板，你都内核了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 工作几年了？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 2
<gebjgd> adam8157: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 本科毕业？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 还是？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 恩
<gebjgd> adam8157: 额，年轻人啊
<adam8157> 本科毕业 工作了两年 跳槽过来的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 能有1w就不错了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 之前在哪家？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, ganggang update le xia ,,faxian ibus haishi buneng USE
<adam8157> gfrog_: 四川一家国企 做嵌入式
<gfrog_> adam8157: 发现没，咱办公室最近各种跳槽啊
<Guest5268> 3w :)ing
<gebjgd> adam8157: 四川好地方啊。为什么要去帝都这破地方
<roylez_> gfrog_: 如花党跳去哪里？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 是啊 我都在帮忙照片呢
<gfrog_> CyrusYzGTt: 你啥桌面环境？ 
<adam8157> roylez_: 最近一个去了十八摸
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你迷失了自己
<adam8157> gebjgd: 原来公司太垃圾
<gfrog_> roylez_: I or O居多，也有V的
<adam8157> gebjgd: 没有 我想做内核相关
<gebjgd> adam8157: 接着在四川找啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: 离家近
<roylez_> adam8157: 18摸呢，早点告诉我啊，让我赚介绍费啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 帝都那地方不适合居住的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你是帝都人？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 山东人
<roylez_> gfrog_: v啥？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 靠。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_§ ,, gnome3 classic+comipz ,, buz yum base broken ,,can not install driver from bumblebee
<adam8157> roylez_: vmware
<gebjgd> adam8157: 山东更是好地方
<gfrog_> roylez_: vmware
<roylez_> gfrog_: ....
<gebjgd> adam8157: 去帝都干嘛
<adam8157> gebjgd: 对事业发展好
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不定居
<gebjgd> adam8157: 对人生 寿命都不好
<gebjgd> adam8157: 定不定居就不是你说了算了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 那还能是谁
<Kandu> gebjgd: 誰說了算?
<gfrog_> CyrusYzGTt: 可怜的孩子，我之前调ibus的方法是开终端起ibus-daemon -v 看出错信息
<roylez_> gfrog_: 我跳槽一般带转行的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你未来的老婆
<gebjgd> adam8157: 丈母娘
<adam8157> gebjgd: 目前不找 原来的分了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog_§ ,, '
<Kandu> 北京那鳥地方太髒了，定居那裡不是傻麼
<gfrog_> roylez_: 我去年跳槽的时候也算是转行了，从做网络跑来做虚拟化。。。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 还行，才25岁，有的是时间。上非诚勿扰吧
<gebjgd> Kandu: +1
<adam8157> gebjgd: 用不着
<caleb-> 好东西一开始的开发设计都是蛋疼的嘛
<caleb-> 渐渐才变成好东西
<gfrog_> Kandu: 这问题，苦逼IT民工能决定自己的命运嘛，能找到好公司谁来帝都阿
<adam8157> gebjgd: 想出国
<adam8157> g
<adam8157> gebjgd: 过几年
<gfrog_> adam8157: 阿富汗？
<adam8157> gfrog_: ...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 去利比亚参加重建吧。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 去利比亚吧，刚解放。
<MeaCulpa_> 天杀的BlackBerry不支持pptp vpn
<adam8157> 那边用不着kernel
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你就是kernel
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa_: 据说有ipsec可以用？
<roylez_> gfrog_: 跟我的跳槽不能比啊。物理 -> 机械 -> 生物 -> IT
 * gfrog_ 让unity惯坏了，鼠标没事就往屏幕左边漂
<gfrog_> roylez_: 同学物理，毕业就开始跑偏
<adam8157> gfrog_: 同学物理
<gebjgd> adam8157: 要出国就早点
<gfrog_> adam8157: 神哪，再次证明学物理的跑偏的真多。。。
<roylez_> gfrog_: 物理的不转行只能喝西北风啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: 过两年吧, 先"加强自身修养"
<roylez_> adam8157: 你也物理出来的？
<adam8157> 无线电物理, 微波什么的
<gfrog_> roylez_: 出逃去米帝的也不少
<gebjgd> adam8157: 到时候你爸妈就老了。
<adam8157> 一路挂科
<roylez_> gfrog_: 当时没这想法...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 同挂
<adam8157> roylez_: 一失足成...
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 你没我挂得多
<roylez_> adam8157: 死混蛋，把拉格朗日方程给我写一百遍！
<crazyAlan> 专业第一。哈哈
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我就挂了2科数学
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_> roylez_: 我也一样， so young so simple了，现在回头发现原来那些在物理的路上闷头奔到黑的混的真不错
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 高数 1 2
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 从大二开始不上课不买教科书
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 后来补回来了
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: ?
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 高数2和线性代数
<roylez_> gfrog_: 没有啦。我paper也发了一把，还不是回头转行
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 大一太轻视作业了
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 可怜的娃
<gfrog_> roylez_: 你奔的还不够黑。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: +1
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 后来自学补回来了
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 你轻视的不是作业
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 目前没有挂科的科目
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 是老考卷和学长
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: XD
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 这么说也没错
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 考试很烦人
<roylez_> gfrog_: physical review letters，怎么样？ Proceedings of Royal Scoiety，怎么样？
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 我们级当年的第一名加权分97
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 全奖大家拿
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 就是靠的学长和老考卷
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: ......
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 她姑姑也在大家拿
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 有亲戚背景，人品极差
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 年轻人努力吧
<gfrog_> roylez_: 哎呀呀，说起来也是，那些去美帝的同学读完phD之后说不定也去当IT民工了，哈哈
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 好吧。。。
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf: 她把数据结构的书都撕掉了。因为她都背下来了
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> 那个XX
<roylez_> gfrog_: 看上去挺美而已，苦闷只有自己知道
<gebjgd> roylez_: 再遇上经济危机
<gebjgd> roylez_: 都回去餐馆刷盘子了
<gfrog_> roylez_: 好吧，反正我是追不上人家的脚步了，只能在帝都自己玩命了。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/10/24/147-control.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 147间公司控制全球40%财富
<roylez_> gfrog_: 要跳槽就去这样的公司
<adam8157> roylez_: 我得换个bark的提示音 这个太吵
<gfrog_> roylez_: 啧啧，是不是贵司也是其中之一呀
<roylez_> gfrog_: 中石化第50名.... 前面基本上全是投资银行和财团，听说的和没听说的
<gfrog_> roylez_: 要我说，去这种财团混吃等死，还不如找个锐意创新的公司试图改变世界。。。
<roylez_> gfrog_: ...
<gfrog_> roylez_: lol
<roylez_> gfrog_: 不是去混吃等死啊，是去压榨穷人
<gfrog_> roylez_: 哎呀呀，太血腥了
<snugglecat> gfrog, 去 irc.chinairc.net 的 #北京 那耍耍吧
<snugglecat> gfrog, 去 irc.chinairc.net 的 #北京 那耍耍吧 gb 码
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/87349.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: 超硬合金对阵超强钻头 -6park.com
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://boxun.com/news/gb/jiachang/2011/09/201109051927.shtml
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: 从春宫图看古代美女的身材 
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, http://boxun.com/news/gb/jiachang/2011/09/201109051927.shtml
<knownbad> 我老婆应该是唐朝的
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 就不发给你了， 你去看你老婆的去
<gebjgd> 开车去
 * gebjgd 今天估计上高速
<knownbad> 撞路灯去
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚。你个乌鸦嘴
 * Jagdwurst 上拉丁语课去……
 * gebjgd 出门
<roylez_> knownbad: +1
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看了么
<knownbad> 没，但现在看。
<knownbad> 干嘛打马赛克？  这不就是艺术罢了。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 公司那网页的java下载器下的db2 crc error，700多M，白下了。nnnnnd
<knownbad> 7】发都很浓 - 这个好笑。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在才发觉 ^k^ 一定是个墙外的人
<snugglecat> 这网站在墙内看不到的啊， ^k^ 怎么抓取那标题的
<ineed> ^k^: 欢迎回来
<snugglecat> 古人喜欢 3p
<knownbad> 谁不喜欢？
<knownbad> 男人是具有侵略和占有性。   共享是共产党发明出来的。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 不知古代的女性是否有共享的习惯？
<snugglecat> ^k^ 也是墙外的， 至少机器人放在墙外
<snugglecat> 貌似想在俄罗斯的女人是共享的
<knownbad> 好似吃醋的也一堆。
<^k^> snugglecat, 如果是的话，那么我将非常惊讶。  ㍯ 
<snugglecat> 共享啥意思， 是一男被几个女的共享， 还是反过来啊
<snugglecat> 一女被几个男的共享
<knownbad> 看时代。
<knownbad> 一女被几个男的共享在中国的机会大。  因为一胎化。
<knownbad> 从农村开始。
<snugglecat> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 我去看锵锵了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: android 有 top 么？
<haosdent__> alvin_rxg: top?
<alvin_rxg> haosdent__: yo
<haosdent__> alvin_rxg: 什么是android 的top？
<alvin_rxg> `top`
<haosdent__> 有谁拿到GDD的门票了。。。
<haosdent__> alvin_rxg: ？
<knownbad> 有htop.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 刚用了下 top，太他妈简陋了，竟然没有 cpu time
<knownbad> 新的更糟，要16G才能compile还得5小时。
<knownbad> android可能走上windoes或是ubuntu的路子。
<alvin_rxg> 艹，一堆软件，就没个搞 cpu time 的
<knownbad> historical time?
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 差不多。 就是 top 里边的 time+
<knownbad> 嗯。
<alvin_rxg> 终于翻了几页找到一个了……
<alvin_rxg> https://market.android.com/details?id=pavel.ugo.cpumonitor4&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInBhdmVsLnVnby5jcHVtb25pdG9yNCJd
<alvin_rxg> 那么多软件，看瞬时的 cpu usage 有毛用啊
<knownbad> 但耗电吧？
<alvin_rxg> 耗毛点， cpu time 都写在 /proc 里边的
<alvin_rxg> 哭，丫找到了，它做得也太简陋了，没排序功能
<alvin_rxg> 晕，可以排序
<knownbad> 用adb shell去抓？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/296560_111380798973006_100003032599132_85279_952499990_n.jpg
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, :)
<alvin_rxg> whut
<snugglecat> http://boxun.com/news/gb/jiachang/2011/09/201109020142.shtml
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: 乱像6张图 
<snugglecat> 强奸不如去嫖娼
<snugglecat> 胡老师英语，会传播艾滋病
<Pwnna> ..
<zhangkaixuan> ............
<knownbad> 强奸不如去嫖娼是公安局说的？
<knownbad> 官僚万岁。
<knownbad> 嫖娼合法化比地下化被黑社会剥削好。
<Pwnna> ./..
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我给的那网上有图， 挂一横幅上写的
<knownbad> 很多photoshop出来的。
<snugglecat> 那就不知道了
<snugglecat> 只是觉得好玩
<knownbad> 是你家附近的吧？  你口中的猫是不是那些女孩子？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 公安是在对你喊话吧？
<snugglecat> .........................................
<knownbad> 没关系，知過能改。
<snugglecat> 。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://blog.boxun.com/hero/201110/pfzs/5_1.shtml
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: 《末世大辞典》(727)自杀 /扒粪者说 
<knownbad> 这个好笑
<knownbad> 干脆立法人民给取的党的批准才能死亡。
<knownbad> 给=得。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 一系列的呢
<knownbad> 这有点像封建时代的说法。  只把党当成皇帝罢了。
<knownbad> 不知哪里的bug把synergy搞得卡了些。
<knownbad> 德国香肠真去撞路灯了？
<snugglecat> “反右”运动中那些揭发丈夫的“革命妇女”，“大跃进”运动中那些逼抢农民活命口粮的“革命干部”，“四清”运动中那些斗杀“革命干部”的“革命群众”，“文革”中那些批斗父母、虐杀师长并烤食其肉的“革命小将”，便是这种教育的辉煌成果。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 开了2个半小时
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 高速和landstr. 累死了
<knownbad> 太久了些吧？
<knownbad> 我就说。
<knownbad> 其实开车和电脑一样，只要有些逻辑概念都不难。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 确实简单
<knownbad> 下来了只是信心问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 吃晚饭
<knownbad> 记得第一次学开车被带去开山路，吓出一身冷汗。  震撼教育后就没那么怕开车了。
<knownbad> 但如那是撞死了就没了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那就没有人听我牢骚了
<knownbad> 强奸犯？
<snugglecat> ........
<knownbad> 你不需要对我忏悔。
<knownbad> 我支持你。
<snugglecat> .... 我混乱了， 怎么就变强奸犯了
<knownbad> 公安不是在对你喊话吗？
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 我买麦当劳去
<snugglecat> 我下去地窖看看我那猎物跑去哪
<snugglecat> 了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你还不睡觉？
<snugglecat> 弄东西
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你儿子呢？
<snugglecat> 睡觉了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不搞你儿子？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光
<knownbad> 松鼠光屁股？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 松鼠的名字
<knownbad> 那我的名字叫大鸟。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 随便你
<knownbad> 呵呵。
<knownbad> android8越变越大了。
<alvin_rxg> 大鸟，羡慕有大鸟的
<knownbad> 通常喊的最大声是最胆小。。。。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我看你大些。
<snugglecat> 最新的不是 android 4 么
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 要是以后手机和平板间不分支的话就膨胀的厉害。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 有点像以前的wintel路线。 ms拼命膨胀然后等intel的cpu来赶上。
<knownbad> 现时android一直膨胀然后等arm来加快。
<knownbad> 再加上手机厂商也一直加码上他们自己的东西。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 像女人一样， 欲望不断膨胀， 等男人来满足
<knownbad> 不！  男人更是，  你之前不是给了古代的多人性关系吗？  都是一男配2女的吧？
<knownbad> 但这经过研究是在男人的基因呢。
<knownbad> 现炸薯条真好吃。
<snugglecat> 你转的太快了，反应不过来， 讲完男人就说薯条。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 垃圾食品
<knownbad> 死后都是垃圾。
<knownbad> 别吃多就好了。
<knownbad> 还是西藏文明，天葬多环保啊。
<knownbad> 零垃圾处理。
<knownbad> 又绝不污染水源。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 污染个毛
<knownbad> 但不知是否有传染病的疑虑？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 放心，我愿意帮你天葬。
<knownbad> 下手绝不手软。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 放心，我比你活得长
<knownbad> 难说，你近来常去开车又是初学。。。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我开了25次了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上路跟玩似的
<knownbad> 我开了24年了。。。。。
<knownbad> 您先去吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 客气。我开车很小心
<gebjgd> knownbad: 倒是美国出事的更多
<knownbad> 自个小心没用，眼睛睁大些，  小心别人开车不长眼。
<knownbad> 这是实话。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们米国的公路太次了
<knownbad> 那我还是先送你一程。
<knownbad> 路上好走。
<knownbad> 奏乐。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 对了，德国摩托车上高速公路的多不多？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还好
<knownbad> 都是那些牌子？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道
<knownbad> 谢了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 客气
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 给台式机装arch呢
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不弄nomodeset开机直接黑屏
<knownbad> 哪有什么稀奇？
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<knownbad> 交火就着火了。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 必须上catalyst才能交火，我估计
<knownbad> 显卡新了点吧？  有没更新kernel?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然是最新的kernel
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正在装，以后就知道了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 3.0.7
<knownbad> 3.1刚出来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 非beta?
<knownbad> 非，刚发布的。
<knownbad> http://lkml.org/lkml/2011/10/24/212
<gebjgd> knownbad: ？?arch更新了？
<knownbad> 还没。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 等arch
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给你俩链接
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tencent.mobileqq
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/772454c5gw1dmfs5kpegdj.jpg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 俩qq的耗电量差别也太大了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 市场里的那个是哪个——
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 耗电 57% 的是 手机qq2011。 耗电 11% 的是 手机qq2.0.1
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 2.0.1 是啥？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 10美分针对 android 平台重构的一个qq，版本号是所谓的 "2"
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的很省啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2011 才3%
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 开了多久？
<Jagdwurst> 2012 才 2%
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开了一天了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那别的数据多吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你这个不准
<alvin_rxg> 看看你的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我那是完全待机的时候的数据
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么看也是3%
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 费电的是wlan
<alvin_rxg> 不能截图么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么截图？
<alvin_rxg> lol... 长按电源键
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 谢谢。不能
<alvin_rxg> “真垃圾”
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: htc长按电源关不了机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有物理键盘的手机才是垃圾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆的手机是2%
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: wlan 27%
<alvin_rxg> 没图没真相
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爱信不信
<gebjgd> 管你呢
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> knownbad: 日了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: x起不来
<knownbad> 世界末日？
<knownbad> error msg?
<knownbad> 应该不难debug的。
<knownbad> vesa应该可以起。
<gebjgd> knownbad: knownbad 没装
<knownbad> 反正你时间多，慢慢玩吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可是不能老用vesa啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 进去了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看来要上catalyst
 * Jagdwurst 的硬盘又没空间了...
<knownbad> 反正你要上交火。那就上吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 等我搞个xfce4的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 分辨率不对劲
<gebjgd> knownbad: 非catalyst不行了
<knownbad> k
<gebjgd> knownbad: installing catalyst
<knownbad> no compiling error?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不行
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是编译的。官网上下载的bin
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无法启动x
<knownbad> 哦。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 傻了逼了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 日的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 按说apu不至于这么新吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 官方驱动都搞不定
<knownbad> 嗯，aur下无法compile。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为xorg版本过高
<gebjgd> knownbad: 需要降级。所以我就下了官网的bin
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是官网的驱动也不行
<Pwnna> o.o
<knownbad> 该买nvidia。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不买
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是不用nv的垃圾
<knownbad> 那就百忙去吧。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你明天不上班啊……
<knownbad> 以前的ati是最不受欢迎的。
<Jagdwurst> 显然以前 VIA 最不受欢迎
<Jagdwurst> ;P
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 休假中
<knownbad> 他得了失心疯。
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 休假连粮都不用交啦 :D
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 不交
<knownbad> 台湾的媒体怎么这么喜欢说个“说清楚讲明白”？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 死德国佬，昨天没撞车吗？
<knownbad> 好似每个人都欠媒体什么的。  听久了就发觉他们就一直重复一些固定的用词。
<ofan> yooo
<^k^>  06:17
<gebjgd> roylez_, 车技好
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<roylez_> gebjgd: ...
<roylez_> gebjgd: 善骑者坠，善游者溺
<dungeon_jiero> 70亿人了。
<Drocula> 我大姐没来啊
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-25
<ineed>  > Time.now.strftime ("%S:%M:%H, %d-%m-20%H  +%H:00")
<^k^> ineed, 38:07:08, 25-10-2008 +08:00
<ineed>  > 1+1
<^k^> ineed, 2
<ineed>  > %m+%d
<mao> 大家早上好
<iOpera> 我的ubuntu11.10到底能不能unity3d? 
<iOpera> 位于 初学者园地
<iOpera> 都在睡觉
<caleb-> 没用 dnssec 的快上 unbound 啊
<iOpera> 都在冬眠
<caleb-> 至少 dns 不会被污染了
<iOpera> bot居然活动了
<iOpera> dns在出路由的一刹那，就没了啊
<iOpera> 除开remote-dns
<ineed> iOpera: Remote dns用的是谁的Dns?
<iOpera> The goal of the DNSSEC-Tools project is to create a set of tools patches applications
<iOpera>  wrappers extensions and plugins that will help ease the deployment of DNSSEC-related
<iOpera>  technologies. 
<caleb-> 安装 unbound, 支持 dnssec
<iOpera> 如何应对来自DNSSEC的挑战-软件水平考试-考试大
<tsllst> Hello, everybody
<crose> hi
<ineed>  /quit
<roylez> iOpera: .
<iOpera> roylez: 啥好事
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<MeaCulpa> 我说的吧，McCarthy是下一个
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没想到那么快
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 这问题太恼火了，工作区切换其与firefox 有严重的问题，块修复吧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350790 简直用到我蛋都碎了。。 大哥些 谁给ubuntu 反驳下吧。。。尽快修复嘛 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2011-10-25 9:42 
<caleb-> 狂贺地球人口达到七十个亿
<ScarletWolf> caleb-: 没什么好庆贺的
<caleb-> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/24/father_lisp_ai_john_mccarthy_dies/ # 又一个大神过世
<kk> caleb- ⇪ ti: Father of Lisp and AI John McCarthy has died • The Register
<tsllst> 近期在看common lisp
<tsllst> 哀悼
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350793 Code: #!/bin/bash #如果用户5次密码输入错误，将会自动将其IP加到黑名单，不允许再登录 sudo apt-get install denyhosts #倒计时提醒 sudo apt-get install alarm-clock-applet #全屏写作 sudo apt-get install pyroom #开源财务软件 sudo apt-get install gnucash #记事本 sudo apt-get install keepnote # ...
<roylez> caleb-: 你用perl不？
<caleb-> perl 要问神啊
<roylez> caleb-: 哦
<roylez> caleb-: 神不看英文
<roylez> caleb-: http://www.neverworkintheory.org/?p=197
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: An Empirical Comparison of the Accuracy Rates of Novices using the Quorum, Perl, and Randomo Programming Languages - It will never work in theory
<iOpera> roylez: 拿破英文欺负人？
<adam8157> iOpera: Hi, 小e
<iOpera> 假装假洋鬼子
<roylez> adam8157: 上班了？
<iOpera> adam8157: 。没大没小的。别乱叫
<adam8157> roylez: 细阿
<iOpera> 怪腔怪调。。？
<adam8157> roylez: ee昨天说送我部手机
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 要邮寄费和服务费
<adam8157> 到付 :D
<iOpera> 我是最贵的时候买的。现在降价1000
<iOpera> 好吧。给地址
<adam8157> 哈哈哈哈
<iOpera> 别害羞嘛。说说
<adam8157> 正在打字
<xiaohao> 大家看我打的字，是乱码吗
<iOpera> ä¹±
<lainme> 不乱
<iOpera> lainme: ..
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我发现，ibus拼音的输入效率和键盘有关......
<hamo> adam8157: 下午请教mutt配置..
<adam8157> iOpera: roylez lainme 我的irssi提示音现在是这个 https://minus.com/mrTVkDssY
<adam8157> hamo: 改邪归正了?
<hamo> adam8157: 改正归邪了好不...我就想配置一下能发就行..
<adam8157> iOpera: 哈哈 收到后可能有神秘礼品送你
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我用我的超薄键盘就很流畅，没有明显迟钝感，但是用我的罗技键盘就经常需要等半秒才会出来？这是啥毛病？
 * adam8157 财神问我要钱啊 555
<adam8157> hamo: 公司的还是gmail?
<hamo> adam8157: gmail
<adam8157> hamo: github.com/adam8157 里面有咯
<roylez> adam8157: 没耳机，没法听
<roylez> adam8157: 我直接在番茄花园的音效包里面找的
<adam8157> roylez: 就是一狗叫的声音, 从puppy里提出来编辑之后的, 以前的太刺耳...
<roylez> adam8157: ......
<roylez> adam8157: 狗蛋听狗叫
<roylez> hamo: 对不
<adam8157> roylez: 上回我开会你跟我说话, 提示音搞得别人以为我养了个小狗
<roylez> adam8157: 我的手机短信提示以前用的是蛤蟆叫
<xiaohao> Fox78: 我现在打的字不是乱码了吧
<Fox78> xiaohao, ok
<hamo> roylez: 他有帽帽..
<hamo> adam8157: 你那个太复杂了..我就要能发邮件就行..
<hamo> adam8157: 周末发了20个patch，蛋疼死我了..
<adam8157> hamo: 发邮件的去看.msmtprc
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo: 直接git sendmail好了
<hamo> adam8157: 试了..不知道为什么不行...
<adam8157> hamo: 密码和证书
<hamo> adam8157: 搞不定啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 什么系统
<roylez> hamo: 我借你帽帽，你同意我不？
<hamo> roylez: 必须的啊..
<hamo> .....
 * adam8157 应该搞个快捷键
<roylez> hamo: 快下手
 * hamo T_T
<roylez> adam8157: 还是蛋蛋狠呢
<hamo> adam8157: 就Debian SID啊..
<iOpera> adam8157: . 礼物，肯定是那古董手机
<adam8157> iOpera: 肯定不是
<Ian|zh_CN> !ssen
<Ian|zh_CN> !seen
<adam8157> hamo: libsasl2-modules 这个包装上
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 5个超好看的GNOME Shell Themes http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350798 我先上图。 下载地址 ： http://blog.51osos.com/linux/five-gnome-shell-themes/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GoFace — 2011-10-25 10:33 
<hamo> adam8157: 下午搞..先把tier2搞完...
<adam8157> hamo: 先装上就是了
<hamo> adam8157: 还没开呢..包里装着呢..
<adam8157> hamo: 哦
<jyfl987> lisp之父也挂了
<jyfl987> 今年感觉就是技术界的 1976阿
 * jyfl987 好在forth那个老头还在搞公司 一时半会不会挂 哈哈 
 * Tod4y 他们都去坐诺亚方舟了
 * hamo 大家都上船了...
 * Tod4y 买不起船票
<Tod4y> Ritchie也去坐船了
<xiaohao> Forth的老摩尔命硬着呢，哈哈
<sikao_lfs> 恩，其实我感觉第三次技术革命浪潮已经过去了。下面是非常世俗的标准化过程，估计要打仗。
<sikao_lfs> 谁打赢了。谁的标准就是通用的标准。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ Adam Williamson <<< you de true name??
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.adam8157.info/about/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: About at Adam's
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> huge lie bishi U
<alexander110> hello 
<kk> alexander110, 好  ㍣ 
<alexander110> hello
<kk> alexander110, 好  ㍣ 
<jyfl987> xiaohao: 所以和他同时代的高手都挂了 哈哈 现在他可以称王称霸了 就跟小瓶一样
 * microcai http://www.equn.com/wiki/BOINC  参加这个了，贡献我i7多余的计算能力，哦也
<Zypeh> microcai, 我向来都不搞这些，贡献我多余的计算能力
<microcai> Zypeh: 自私
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 3.1 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350806 Linux 3.1 发布 ！变更包括对OpenRISC开源CPU的支持，对回写限流（the writeback throttling）的性能提升，对[?]（slab allocator，直译为板块分配器）的加速，一个新的iSCSI实现，对用于实现移动支付的近场通讯芯片的支持，通用软件RAID层的坏块管理，用于电源管理的 ...
<Zypeh> microcai, 不是我不要啊啊，而是我那小白电脑的计算能力都不都用啊啊
<Zypeh> microcai, 不够用*
<microcai> Zypeh:  哦。 
<microcai> Zypeh: 我最近升级了 i7
<microcai> Zypeh: 无压力
<microcai> Zypeh: CPU  99% 的时间在 1.6G 最低频率运行，CPU 占用率还在 10% 一下。
<Zypeh> microcai, T T 你明白就好。。。。
<Zypeh> microcai, i7 的频率是多少？？
<microcai> Zypeh:  3.2G 
<microcai> Zypeh:  3.2G 到 3.8G 
<jyfl987> microcai: 拿来做啥？
<microcai> jyfl987:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/BOINC
<jyfl987> microcai: 你懂个p 自私是人类进步的动力 
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: BOINC - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<microcai> jyfl987: 打算用来做寻找外星人
<jyfl987> microcai: 所以你才傻逼 霍金都说了 不要试图去跟外星人联系
<microcai> jyfl987: 或者是 World Community Crid
<microcai> jyfl987: 由IBM主持，主要目的为利用分布式计算来帮助寻找人类疾病的治疗方法，和改善人类生活的相关研究。 
<Zypeh> microcai, 没理由阿，i7的频率会低于i5（3.9G）？？
<microcai> Zypeh:  ... ..
<microcai> Zypeh:  i5 是 3.0G 的吧
<microcai> Zypeh:  3.9G 的肯定不是 i5
<microcai> Zypeh:  i5 才 4 core 没超线程
<microcai> Zypeh: i7 有超线程，能 8 线程运行。
<lainme> Zypeh: 最高2.9G，i5
<ofan> 别只看频率
 * microcai 就是就是。 333M 的奔腾3 轻松击败  1.5G 的 ARM CPU 无压力
 * microcai 2.9G 的 i5 轻松击败推土机无悬念。
<Zypeh> microcai, 我家的I5电脑竟然会有3.9G？？？
<Zypeh> microcai, 看错了
<Zypeh> microcai, sorry。。。。。。。。。
<Zypeh> 那是记忆体来的
<gfrog> microcai: i5的4核就是超线程出来的吧
<microcai> gfrog:  i3 是超出来的
<microcai> gfrog:  i5 是实在的 4 core
<microcai> gfrog:  i7 是 i5 超出来的。
<gfrog> microcai: core id         : 0
<gfrog> cpu cores       : 2
<gfrog> microcai: 自己看吧，我的i5实际就俩核
<microcai> gfrog: ？ 那是 i3 
<gfrog> microcai: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz
<microcai> gfrog:  i3 是双核超到 4线程，i5 是四核，没超线程。 i7 是4核超线程到8个
<microcai> gfrog: 重新编译内核吧，是不是  MAX_CPU 设置为 2 了？
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 我买了个 爱诺的平板 jz4770的
<xiangfu> jyfl987, cool.
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 但是我看那个 jz-hacking的项目好久没更新了 有么有对应的qemu呢
<xiangfu> 没有。
<CyrusYzGTt> i7-2700k ,, zai guowai shangshi le ,,shangxin.. I houhui le ,,,
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你们的出货量没有 这个多吧 你们不如研究下 这个 然后弄个开源固件出来
<xiangfu> jyfl987, :) if ingenic don't release the PM, we will focus on Milkymist one.
<xiangfu> 如果君正不开放手删。我们会用更开放的CPU ：）
<xiangfu> 为什么还要一直用他们的。而且手册还不开放：（
<jyfl987> xiangfu: 你说他们的 simd么 
<xiangfu> 所有的。
<jyfl987> 他不是有pdf提供么 有设计文档和 指令什么的
<xiangfu> CPU 编程手册。
<jyfl987> 这个我不太明白 他不是已经给出了 toolchain和 汇编的说明了么
<xiangfu> 没有。不是 CC 的。
<jyfl987> http://www.ingenic.cn/product.aspx?ID=78      xiangfu这里那个 jz4770_ds.pdf 不是么？ 不过你要说许可证那就没办法了 
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ ti: 北京君正集成电路股份有限公司 
<GNUdog> adam8157: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av86135/
<kk> GNUdog ⇪ ti: 【金坷垃】获元钾 - 嗶哩嗶哩
<ppdd> 各位大虾们中午好！
<GNUdog> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av42536/
<kk> GNUdog ⇪ ti: 乌贼娘之我要！金坷垃 完全版PV - 嗶哩嗶哩
<GNUdog> adam8157: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av893/
<adam8157> GNUdog: ... 你应该发给atheism
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这东西发内部频道有点过于凶残
<adam8157> GNUdog: pm给他 哈哈
<ppdd> 请教一个问题，我无法更改分区盘符，系统提示：sorry,could not rename "xxx" to "xxx":operation not supported by backend.
<hamo> GNUdog 你居然上B站这么凶残...
<GNUdog> hamo: 还好吧
<GNUdog> atheism_WFH: 带耳机或者耳塞了么？
<atheism_WFH> GNUdog, nope
<ppdd> 请教一个问题，我无法更改分区盘符，系统提示：sorry,could not rename "xxx" to "xxx":operation not supported by backend. 请高手指点一下，我用的10.04
<GNUdog> atheism_WFH: 算了…开扩音器就太凶残了
<atheism_WFH> GNUdog: 哈哈，可以试试阿
<gfrog> microcai: 非得让我找资料给你看？ http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/core-i5-processor/specifications.html
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Intel Core i5 Processor Specifications
<GNUdog> atheism_WFH: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjAyMDY4Mjg=.html
<kk> GNUdog ⇪ ti: 金坷垃老外打架篇 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<GNUdog> 先看原版吧
<microcai> gfrog: 哦，高端 i5 才是 4/4 的，低端 i5 还是 2/4 啊
<atheism_WFH> GNUdog: 我去。。。 天朝神迹阿
<GNUdog> atheism_WFH: 看完了？
<atheism_WFH> GNUdog: 幸好我没有把声音开很大
<GNUdog> atheism_WFH: Okay，那么，下一个。 http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av86135/
<kk> GNUdog ⇪ ti: 【金坷垃】获元钾 - 嗶哩嗶哩
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: i7已经是基本了。
<GNUdog> adam8157: http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm1175788  送给你的。 cc hamo
<kk> GNUdog ⇪ t: 本格的 ガチムチパンツレスリング ‐ ニコニコ動画(原宿)
 * dungeon_jiero 离去。
<microcai> dungeon_jiero: 你也是 i7？
<microcai> dungeon_jiero: 快快加入 BOINC 项目！
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 我是 celeron M 1.3Ghz
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 不要。会死机的
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 那是浪费电力。
<iOpera> 整天i7。我那i3都跑飞快。你们到底在乎什么哦。
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 买新的当然要比老的好。
<iOpera> 这微菜，就不是一个现实主义的主。
<adam8157> atheism_WFH: 你竟然也在这个频道...
<atheism_WFH> GNUdog，闪瞎了我的双眼
<GNUdog> atheism_WFH: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av42536/
<kk> GNUdog ⇪ ti: 乌贼娘之我要！金坷垃 完全版PV - 嗶哩嗶哩
<iOpera> 跑fps都足够的机器。换啥。 dungeon_jiero
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 。。。
<adam8157> microcai: 找外星人这种事情, 自寻死路
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 我什么 fps 都跑不起。
<iOpera> GNUdog: 这又干吗。受刺激了？
<iOpera> 手机，一边去。
<GNUdog> iOpera: 鸟人，你好
<atheism_WFH> adam8157: 哈哈 我刚进来看金坷垃。。。
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 我用的台式机，连 GNOME-Shell都跑不起。
<iOpera> GNUdog: 不应该拯救你的
<microcai> adam8157:  boinc 上面N多项目
<adam8157> atheism_WFH: outman
<microcai> adam8157: 不一定非要找外星人
<iOpera> dungeon_jiero: 别去那浪费资源的wm
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 我一定要用它。
<atheism_WFH> adam8157: 克拉什尼奇真悲剧...
 * dungeon_jiero 窜了。
<iOpera> 放弃你那臭屁的shell吧
<iOpera> 设计图出来了？
<adam8157> atheism_WFH: 你终于明白了他的外号由来了
<adam8157> wzssyqa: hi
<atheism_WFH> adam8157: 我在水木WS版看到过很多次。。。 一直不知道深意
<adam8157> atheism_WFH: WS版...
<atheism_WFH> adam8157: ws多相声  娇客多学术
<hamo> adam8157: 有什么工具能检验debian的包数据库？
<adam8157> hamo: 什么意思?
<hamo> adam8157: Debian不是把安装的包的信息都写到一个本地数据库里了，是么？
<adam8157> hamo: 是
<adam8157> hamo: /你要哪种数据
<hamo> adam8157: 我感觉我这数据库有问题，刚才upgrade无缘无故就中断了..
<adam8157> hamo: ...这个不知道
<adam8157> hamo: 重新update就是了
<Evanescence> 我想把~/.Xdefaults文件里的设定作为系统的设定?请问全局的这个文件在哪儿?
<hamo> adam8157: git send-mail是在git-email这个package么？
<adam8157> hamo: debian下?
<hamo> adam8157: Yep.
<ppg> 请问在vim中编辑文件时，文件的后缀保存在什么变量中？
<pocoyo> Evanescence:   /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<adam8157> hamo: 忘了 不需要包吧
<adam8157> hamo: http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/git-email/filelist
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Filelist of package git-email/sid/all
<adam8157> hamo: send-email...
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...
<adam8157> http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=send-email&mode=path&suite=unstable&arch=any
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Contents Search Results -- send-email
<hamo> adam8157: 我说肿么找不到捏..没装这个包...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级过程中出现的问题，无法下载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350820 cdrom://Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)/dists/oneiric/Release Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. ...
<adam8157> hamo: http://wangcong.org/blog/archives/1742
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 用 gmail 发送补丁 at A Geek’s Page
<hamo> adam8157: so this. Great.
<Evanescence> pocoyo: 我没找到相关的文件,在那个目录下. 是自己创建一个吗?
<pocoyo> Evanescence: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/30x11-common_xresources 我这里有这个是载入 ~/.Xresources 的。
<Evanescence> pocoyo: 你能贴一些你i的那个文件吗?我这里好像没有载入 ~/.Xdefaults的行
<pocoyo> Evanescence: 换成.Xresources一样。我原来也用的~/.Xdefaults，后来改成这个了。
<pocoyo> 重命名吧。
<Evanescence> pocoyo: 你是说把.Xdefaults文件变成.Xresources? 
<wwu> 请问ubuntu用鼠标选中的字，怎么用键盘输入到命令行？
<Evanescence> pocoyo: 恩
<pocoyo> Evanescence: 嗯。
<hamo> adam8157: 你能上douban么现在？
<adam8157> 服务器开小差了，稍后再试吧。
<hamo> adam8157: 哇哈哈...douban的SA有活干了..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/818591f8jw1dmg60kebt6j.jpg
<jyfl987> android有没有黑客市场？ 
<jyfl987> 想找点开发工具好麻烦
<wzssyqa1> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> wzssyqa1: :)
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 下载了ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386，用里面的wubi安装要几十个小时？怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350825 下载了ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386，用里面的wubi安装要几十个小时？怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iori_lyt — 2011-10-25 13:11 
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求AMD Radeon HD 6730M 显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350828 新安装了 Ubuntu 11.11 64位的，但显卡驱动安装不上。 谁有办法啊!!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 goldli — 2011-10-25 13:25 
 * MeaCulpa 码多必晕
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • [心得]上网本GMA950集显连接AOC e2243Fw显示器的体会 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350831 我有一台上网本，是联想S10，N270 Atom处理器，自己升级2GB内存，显卡GMA 950集显，操作系统Win7与Ubuntu。最近因为工作需要加了一台AOC e2243Fw显示器，对角线22寸，最大支持1920x1080分辨率，同时有VGA与DVI-D双接口。打开Win ...
<cfy> Kandu: John McCarthy (Creator of Lisp, Father of AI) is DEAD
 * cap_sensitive 测试
<cap_sensitive> test
<cap_sensitive> test
<kk> cap_sensitive, ....  ㍦ 
<Iansun> test
<Iansun> test
<wwu> 彩色的字怎么打的啊
<wwu> 谁教教我啊
<CyrusYzGTt> /
<cfy> 。。。。。
<wwu> 啥意思？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • whatis 的命令输出为什么会有两个结果？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350833 $whatis id id (1p) - return user identity id (1) - print real and effective user and group IDs $whatis fork fork (2) - create a child process fork (3p) - create a new process 括号里的Ｐ是什么意思？ 多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2011-10-25 14:07 
<cfy> 没事去学lisp
<Kandu> cfy: 和 dennis ritchie 作伴去了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你要平板么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不要
<cfy> ipad?
<cfy> ipad2?
<cfy> ipad3?
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 你的眼里，只有ipad是平板么。。。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 对啊。
<jyfl987> cfy: 没前途
<cfy> jyfl987: 那你说的啥
<cfy> 平板？
<cfy> 太空漫游2001里面那个？
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 记得微软好久以前就有tablet pc产品，但最近几年平板才开始畅销吧
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 微软这个公司不喜欢
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 我想知道原因。智能手机也一样，以前一直有塞班，但貌似直到iPhone出现，智能手机才越来越多。
<gebjgd> cfy: 三星galaxy
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 呵呵。塞班那智能。。。。。
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 我没用过，所以不太清楚
<cfy> gebjgd: 不是受官司困扰么？
<cfy> gebjgd: 那个在欧洲禁止销售的是不是它？
<gebjgd> cfy: 苹果和微软什么时候没受到官司困扰了？
<cfy> gebjgd: 不是他们去困扰别人么？
<gebjgd> cfy: 谁说欧洲禁止了？
<gebjgd> cfy: 明明买的到
<cfy> gebjgd: 那是哪个？我记得有个禁止的
<gebjgd> cfy: 天朝不是网络禁止么。不是明明还有那么多人翻墙么
<jyfl987> cfy: 是有 白澳 不过白澳人都上网买
<gebjgd> cfy: 苹果不是封闭的系统么，不是明明还能越狱么
<cfy> gebjgd: 你又认真了。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。这样子，不过我看新闻说，销量不好？
<jyfl987> cfy: 销量不好的话 苹果干嘛还管他
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。。也是
<gebjgd> cfy: 据说是被禁止了，但是德国的网购上还是能买到
<gebjgd> cfy: 7" 8" 10"都有
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦。你买了？感觉怎么样？我用了htc的android，感觉一般
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我看欧洲卖东西 许多地方税率一样 但是德国却单列 为何德国税率不跟其他地方一样？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你在我的ST里打字打一半...
<gebjgd> cfy: 没买，不需要平板
<cfy> gebjgd: o
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不知道
<jyfl987> 我买了个平板 
<jyfl987> 不过我不给别人开发 我用ndk 自己给自己开发
<jyfl987> 管他别人用得了用不了
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥平板？
<jyfl987> cfy: ainol novo7 basic
 * adam8157 有激情的人
<cfy> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> cfy: 你也是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我现在电脑上插了两个android 2.2设备一个arm的 一个mips的 哈哈
<hamo> jyfl987: android支持mips了？
<hamo> jyfl987: 还是我out了？
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: N多MIPS机顶盒都上android了
<iOpera> jyfl987: 懂啥。乱买设备，又不会用。
<adam8157> hamo: mips在影音处理方面好很多
<hamo> adam8157: 我对android的了解仅限  刷机，重启，扣电池....
<adam8157> iOpera: 我还没有android设备呢
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<jyfl987> hamo: 恩 是支持的
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你就会扯淡 打击别人
<iOpera> adam8157: 赶紧买。你都挣钱那么多
<adam8157> iOpera: 555
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> ee出来了。。。。。
<iOpera> cfy: 这 adam8157 挣钱比我都多，还抠门。。
<adam8157> iOpera: 瞎扯
<adam8157> iOpera: 开会去了
<cfy> adam8157: 这就是你的不对了。。。ee已经很扣了。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 阿蛋 你也买一个吧 反正是mips toolchains也提供 一起玩玩阿
<iOpera> lol
<cfy> ee又没事干了。。。。。
<gebjgd> iOpera: 不能吧，adam8157比挣的还多？
<iOpera> 我要本本扩展IO口的方法，你想一个出来。 cfy
<cfy> iOpera: 啥意思？
<jyfl987> iOpera: 不是有pcie的么
<iOpera> gebjgd: 是啊。我说他挣8k，2k的手机都不买一个。他居然不好意思回答。
<iOpera> 说明比8k多多了
<iOpera> 啥pcie
<gebjgd> iOpera: 靠，你连8k都不到？
<gebjgd> iOpera: 骗谁啊
<iOpera> 是啊
<jyfl987> iOpera: 难道你的本本很老 没有pcie
<gebjgd> iOpera: 那有钱买车
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 他是账面低 然后灰色收入高 领导都这样
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 八成是上网本
<iOpera> pcie是啥。
<gebjgd> jyfl987: pcmcia
<iOpera> 扩展IO口呢。
<gebjgd> iOpera: 你要扩展啥
<iOpera> IO
<jyfl987> iOpera: 不是有走usb扩展的么
<iOpera> 。。又扯。扯远了。
<jyfl987> iOpera: 我说有的 你就说我扯 你这人到底是什么心态 
<iOpera> jyfl987: 你明白IO口的需要不。我和cfy说的。他可能明白。
<gebjgd> 悲剧的a6-3650
<cfy> iOpera: 我不明白
<cfy> iOpera: 啥io扩展？
<jyfl987> iOpera: 你自己不说清楚 我哪里知道 
 * cfy 吃个苹果先，再去高spi
<Zypeh> 其实ee是用什么名上IRC？？
<Tod4y> ?
<jonetwelve> ?
<jonetwelve> 我是个新手，不用用这个
<jyfl987> google 还真是不管别人死活的 非要用那个 sdk来下载具体的版本 我这里下半天 nnd
<Tod4y> adam8157: Hi
<jyfl987> 呵呵 看到老外用 translate 上中国的论坛 很高效
<jyfl987> 很搞笑
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 哪里？
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: imp3阿 这个论坛搞刷机出名 老外都知道
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 呃。。。国内这方面很出名么
<kiss_kill> k在不？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何判断自己的显卡是否激活？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350839 如题，我的显卡是nVidia的GT130M，以前尝试过安装显卡驱动，但是装后问题很多，所以不想安装了，但是不知到我的N卡是不是已经在使用中了还是使用的是集成显卡? 登录的时候我能正常登录unity，不用选择2D。怎么判断啊？谢谢！  ...
<zhangkaixuan> 注意 注意 强推一款Linux经典2D多人角色扮演游戏，支持64人以上实时参与，游戏模式类似刺猬大作战 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/10/king-arthur-gold/
<kk> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: 2D 多人角色扮演游戏 King Arthur’s Gold | OSMSG 
<ScarletWolf> zhangkaixuan: 亚瑟王的金子？
<zhangkaixuan> ScarletWolf，应该是这么翻译 
<vincent_liu> 求救啊，为什么我点击update manager没有反应？
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan: 看样子还不错
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 你说的imp3是 imp3.me 还是imp.net?
<gebjgd> 日本少女在轻轨列车被肆意猥亵2小时 无人施以援手
<zhangkaixuan> gebjgd: 多人太混乱了 都是着大一个对手 然后一大堆人上去乱砍...........
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 当然说的是 imp3.net了
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 额. 外国人也能看懂中文 ?
<crose> Evanescence: 放狗翻
<gebjgd> 北大毕业生殴打父亲 骂母亲“是猪”多次抽耳光
<Evanescence> crose: 哦
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan: 你建了服务器了？
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 勇敢的孩子
<crose> Evanescence: 以前在刷机坛混时经常有老毛子跑过来
<gebjgd> Evanescence: ?
<zhangkaixuan> gebjgd: 没
<zhangkaixuan> gebjgd: 找了个服务器玩了一局
<Evanescence> crose: 什么是刷机论坛?
<crose> Evanescence: 论坛，刷机包做的比较好的，有高人的
<Evanescence> crose: 一般是像adroid那种刷机? 还有PSP 刷机?
<crose> Evanescence: 很多电子产品的固件都是可以刷的
<Evanescence> crose: 这样啊, 高人啊
<crose> Evanescence: 我属于混论坛的伸手党+灌水党，也能混上个斑竹，哇哈哈
<Evanescence> crose: 能做上斑竹就很牛了, 我一般都是无名人士, 只注册, 浏览, 从不发贴
<crose> Evanescence: 额……大隐隐于市啊，哈哈
<Evanescence> crose: 额. 这夸奖.. 我很开心.. 傻傻的笑
<adam8157> iOpera: 财神好
<Evanescence> adam8157: 水牛?
<adam8157> Evanescence: ...不是
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你是.
<luojie-dune> ev
<Evanescence> adam8157: 水牛大牛好
<luojie-dune> Evanescence:  他是 蛋蛋/阿当
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: jarlyyn大概会帮忙了~
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: jarlyyn 你找到JS coder ?
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: GNOME-Shell在 Celeron M 1.3的也运行很流畅。。。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 我发现awesome性能,流畅度有所增加
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 嘿嘿
<adam8157> Evanescence: ...
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 恩。
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我在你gtalk列表里, 你还不知道我是谁...
<luojie-dune> adam8157: ？
<Evanescence> adam8157: 小 水牛乖, 么么
<Evanescence> 哈哈
<adam8157> ...
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 他在戏弄你呢。
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 哎呀 忘了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我知道你, 但是我把你们在添加的时候就renmae了
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 什么？
<adam8157> Evanescence: 警告一次, OP不得被戏弄
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 忘什么？
<adam8157> l
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 忘了我是op
<Evanescence> 在gtalk里我从来没有出现过中文昵称, 我不喜欢中文昵称, 大多数人的nick都很傻逼
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 。。。你还是卸任吧。。。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 也对
<Evanescence> adam8157: op大人好
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你会haskell吗
<adam8157> http://sports.163.com/photoview/0B6P0005/73522.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 地坛小学0-15俄少年队_网易体育
<adam8157> Evanescence: no
<adam8157> atheism_WFH: http://sports.163.com/photoview/0B6P0005/73522.html
<iOpera> 国土面积：	 约960万平方公里
<iOpera> 水域率：	 2.8%
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我记得以前谁说他玩的是haskell, 我找到一个网站框架, 是haskell的, 我不会, 想找人帮忙了解下, 我就是想把他运行起来
<iOpera> 26.88000000000000000000万平方公里？的海域？
<cfy> iOpera: 傻ee
<adam8157> Evanescence: maskray
<adam8157> ...
<iOpera> 渤海、部分黄海、部分东海、部分南海和可以管辖的专属经济区，共约470万平方公里。　
<Evanescence> maskd: 你玩haskell ?
<iOpera> 都是部分哦
<Evanescence> maskd: sorry, 错误tab
<luojie-dune> Evanescence:  你恐怕涉及的面比这里所有常客都多。。。玩心不死啊。。。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 我都是看两眼就不继续了, 只是好奇
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 裸姐
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 嘴里长不出狗牙来。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 我属猪的，当然没有狗牙
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。你真的没？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd:  83年的啊。小猪。
<hamo> adam8157: git send-email跟我gmail的二次验证冲突....T_T
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 如何用gnome-mplayer替换掉totem？（彻底干掉totem？） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350847 ubuntu10.04，自带的totem太难用了，装了n多的库，还是有一些rm，mov不能播放，而且找不到解决方法。 库都装了许多了，而且播放mp3，视频播放列表有乱码。 解决方法查了许多。 sudo gedit /etc/profile 在最后面加入： export GST ...
<wwwww> hi, 我是伊凡塞斯
<slacker_HD1> hello everybody
<wwwww> 我真的是, 请大家相信我
<wwwww> 这是测试, 请ignore
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我决定买一台二手电脑。 P4 3.4GHz的。大概低于$25
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 蛋疼？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我这台没显卡。。。我想要个有显卡的。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 否则连 GNOME-Shell 都用不了。。。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 要显卡干嘛？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 哪里能买 便宜的二手显卡？还不如买整机呢。。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: GNOME-Shell 能运行。。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 有 OpenGL 硬件加速。。。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 有什么用？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我要测试。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你是坏人。不和你说了。
<adam8157> hamo: 找个别的smtp, from写你的gmail好了
<hamo> adam8157: 这样可以？
<kang_> 有人英语好吗？学了多久.
<hamo> adam8157: 那些不需要验证的smtp不是大多都直接进了spam了么..
<adam8157> hamo: 可以, 我昨天就因为配置错误这样发出去的....用的公司smtp发的我gmail
<Evanescence> kang_: 着 luojie-dune  , 他英语好
<adam8157> hamo: 咱公司的怎么会
<kang_> 他好像是论坛的那个妹子？
<hamo> adam8157: 咱公司这个，属于私人smtp...我不能总用公司的啊..我又没有token。。。
<luojie-dune> kang_: 从幼儿园开始学，一直倒数
<luojie-dune> kang_: 我何时被当成妹子了？
<kang_> luojie-dune: 你倒数怎么还有人说你好。太谦虚了.
<adam8157> hamo: 二次验证干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 迫害妄想症...
<kang_> luojie-dune,论坛有个LUOJIE名字，头像好像是个妹子.
<luojie-dune> kang_: 倒数也分在什么地方。
<luojie-dune> kang_: 同 nick
<hamo> adam8157: 哈哈...也不是...有个android就想着google能用的都给他用上...
<luojie-dune> kang_: 我不记得我用 MM 头像了
<kang_> luojie-dune:  ...分地方。。是的。。看来不是谦虚.
<kang_> luojie-dune:走遍美国练习口语OK不？
<gebjgd> kang_: 它是雌雄同体的
<CyrusYzGTt> look edu av ,, xuexi eng hen fast de
<kang_> gebjgd:不管男女了，英语好就行.
<gebjgd> kang_: 你让它男，它就男，你让它女，它就女
<gebjgd> kang_: 它不光英语好，口活也好
<kang_> getjgd:你太邪恶了.
<luojie-dune> kang_: 我从没练习过。
<gebjgd> kang_: 人家在袋鼠国
<luojie-dune> kang_: 雅思考分 4分。
<gebjgd> kang_: 多年的口活经验
<kang_> luojie-dune:那些语法，句型什么的我都不想看，就是听说。
<gebjgd> kang_: 英语说的呱呱叫
<kang_> luojie_dune:这样。 T_T
<luojie-dune> kang_: 最关键的是，你想说什么。我遇到不喜欢的话题，中文也说不了。
<luojie-dune> kang_: 大多数话题我就说不出来。
<kang_> luojie-dune:一样的，我和妹子说话就是经常找不到话题冷场。中文也是。 -。- 
<kang_> luojie-dune:啥都没学，就是经常在英语环境生活就会了？
<luojie-dune> kang_: 所以除了基本的对话，很多做饭的我都不知道，喝酒、电影、电视啥啥我都谈不了，游戏大多我也插不上。。。
<luojie-dune> kang_: 不一定，我讨厌客套话，那些。
<luojie-dune> kang_: 聊天我不会。
<kang_> luojie-dune: 这样，看来火箭你肯定是谈不了了。
<gebjgd> kang_: luojie-dune 懂生活
<luojie-dune> kang_: 火箭。。。什么啊。。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。
<crose> luojie-dune: 你太谦虚了，lgdb不是经常有你的评论啊……
<kang_> gebjgd:你和他是基友？这么了解。
<luojie-dune> crose: 因为我英语差劲而被笑话吗~
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<luojie-dune> kang_: 他在讽刺我。
<crose> luojie-dune: ……
<Evanescence> 你们不要荒淫无度!! 都给我 住手.... 小白大人驾到
<kang_> 哎呀，忘记这里是技术聊天室。
<luojie-dune> kang_: 连演讲更重要，去看 tedtalk和 river vally
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 说实在的, 有些中文ted视频实在是很模糊, 有些重要的都看不清楚
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 我没看过中文的。。。
<kang_> luojie-dune:我看看，我词汇量很少。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 练练听说训练 最多
<luojie-dune> kang_: 很多是专业词，不懂可以跳过。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 所以你英文好嘛
<Evanescence> 还不承认
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 。。。相对而言罢了。我一直认为日本人日文好。见过的日本人都比我英语好。。。
<kang_> luojie-dune：不懂生活懂专业词。。
<luojie-dune> 大多数中国人英语一般偏下。。。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 人家日本的确很牛逼
<hamo> luojie-dune: 我就喜欢听日式英语..特有feel
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 中国的英语就是为了训练,做做样子,
<luojie-dune> hamo: 抱歉，日本人发音比中国人标准。。。所以我才能听懂。。。
<palomino|working> ........
<luojie-dune> hamo: 印度人的我就听不了。
<Evanescence> hamo: 日式英语在动漫里听着可以, 在课堂上听着完全是另外一种语言, 不是英语
<palomino|working> 日本人发音还标准阿- -
<luojie-dune> 恩。
<luojie-dune> 绝对标准。。。
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> impossilbe
<palomino|working> 我跟松下的人开会时
<palomino|working> 那英语
<palomino|working> 没人能听懂了
<luojie-dune> 我几乎听不懂任何说粤语的人的英语
<Evanescence> 日本人的日语口音和英语差别很大
<palomino|working> controller念成'康投喽啦'
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 因为环境不同吧。
<palomino|working> 服
<Evanescence> palomino|working: 同意. 
<Evanescence> 难道日本一下子英语改革了?
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 好吧。我承认见到的都是特殊的日本人，说的英语很强。
<palomino|working> ......
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 罗杰被打败了
<kang_> luojie-dune:日剧上的英语都很别扭的，听着。 你见到的应该都是特列。。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 你见到的都是移民到日本的,所以他们本来说的是英语
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 系统提示：operation not supported by backend. 啥意思啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350849 请教一个问题，我无法更改分区盘符，系统提示：sorry,could not rename "xxx" to "xxx":operation not supported by backend. 请高手指点一下，我用的是10.04 就是一个新硬盘，我分好区，格式化好，然后系统就自动MOUNT到/MEDIA下，然后出 ...
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 。。。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 罗姐姐好, 
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 我无聊, 所以...
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 请忽视
<adam8157> Evanescence: 今天这么水
<kang_> luojie-dune:一个初学者去听TED？ -_-!!
<Evanescence> adam8157: 今天发烧, 无聊, 
<adam8157> Evanescence: 学生?
<Evanescence> adam8157: 退学呆家. 无业, 屁民. 一个
<dreamcast_sh> 我看到luojie是想到罗杰疑案
<adam8157> Evanescence: ...
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 手机。超频 1.15ghz也有时候觉得卡，内存太小了。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 大学辍学。
<Evanescence> 我还在玩pacman console version , 古董经典游戏
<MeaCulpa> 日本人英语本来就比中国人强很多...
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 学 C，挤进红帽去。
<kang_> luojie-dune:什么型号？
 * adam8157 我这种挂科王都老老实实拿到两证...
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 是的, 所以一般到900,
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 你挂了几科？
<luojie-dune> kang_: 什么？不是只有N900么。
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 不去, 我想做旅行人
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 十几科必修吧
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 膜拜～～～
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你挂了几门 ? 我只有一门没挂, 
<adam8157> Evanescence: 从大二开始不买教科书不上课的
<Evanescence> adam8157: 是几个必修, 你什么级别啊?
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 。。。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 大牛. 果然是水牛
<adam8157> Evanescence: 反正就是完全不喜欢的专业 完全不去学就是了
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 做旅行者不错把
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 我第一学期 5/5过，第二学期 1/5 ，第三学期 2/4 。。。
<luojie-dune> 被踢了。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我从大三开始自己买国外书看，考试勉强过了。
<adam8157> Tod4y: 你先前找我? 我开会去了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 挂专业课算啥，我专挂政治课...
<luojie-dune> 有 4次/4门差3分以内
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 我就不是CS专业
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 哈哈,我第一学期2/8 , 以后都是只有一们过
 * MeaCulpa 第一学年挂三门政治，第二年就不给证了
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 你反当 ? 牛人
<MeaCulpa> 你们无法与我比
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我政治分数还蛮高...因为那个老师觉得我不错 虽然我极其蔑视政治课
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 差一分才悲剧
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 我拥护党，只是我记忆力不好哦日语
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 我拥护党，只是我记忆力不好而已...
 * crose 一门没挂过的人自觉跑厕所面壁去了
 * MeaCulpa 短期记忆障碍，不信的东西永远记不住
<ScarletWolf> crose: 嗯啊，反省去吧。
<Evanescence> adam8157: 同感, 我强烈方案G,f,w, 还是政治不挂, 我高中每次政治第一, 不知道为什么
<adam8157> crose: 不完整的人生
<jonetwelve> 你们都是牛人
 * MeaCulpa 语文高考74分
<jonetwelve> 及各了。。。
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 不是吧, 我好幸福, 我139
 * MeaCulpa 英文课文从小到大没背出来过，英语六级
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 我差1分好多次。
<Tod4y> adam8157: 我想问Vim是不是有Cli的
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 恩，说了我记忆障碍
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 你够 悲剧的,我都是40以下
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 高考116 135 125 269
<adam8157> Tod4y: vim就是了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我就是数学很烂很烂, 我应该进文科, 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我语文要是有三位数早清华了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哪个省?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以我觉得优秀大学都是招语文好的
<GNUdog> 0分飘过...
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 上海...考试简单
<adam8157> GNUdog: 边去
<MeaCulpa> 我国优秀大学都是招语文好的
<crose> 高考118 141 125 
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没高考过的人
<hamo> GNUdog 边去...
<MeaCulpa> 我国优秀大学都是招语文好的。。。 高考其他科目根本拉不出差距
<hamo> GNUdog 没高考过的人不许插嘴...
<GNUdog> -_-
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊, 理科题目太容易, 基本是在考是否细心....
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: GNUdog 你没参加高考 ? 好吧, 我认为你是这里最牛的, 没有受高考毒害
<wzssyqa> adam8157: 烂专科飘过
<GNUdog> Evanescence: 不让我参加，不给我准考证
<crose> Evanescence: ……我还受过两次毒害= =！
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 细心不细心也就14x和13x的区别，语文可以是7x和13x的区别...
<GNUdog> 严重鄙视高招办
 * adam8157 山东人表示鄙视高招办...
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 高考语文只考了90多一点。。。
<Evanescence> GNUdog: 为什么 ? 我还以为你是自己不要考呢,
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 我要是有90也清华了...
<Evanescence> crose: 你Y现在成毒人了吧
<adam8157> Evanescence: 他自主招生
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://berrange.com/posts/2011/09/27/getting-started-with-lxc-using-libvirt/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Daniel P. Berrangé » Blog Archive » Getting started with LXC using libvirt
 * Tod4y 刚睡醒.就看到各位在这讨论这个.高考分很低的表示撸过
<MeaCulpa> ScarletWolf: 模拟考语文没及格过...高考算是超长发挥了
<adam8157> GNUdog: LXC蛮好玩的
<ScarletWolf> MeaCulpa: 呃。。。
<GNUdog> Evanescence: 就是不给发
<GNUdog> adam8157: 童鞋，自主招生也要考试的
<Evanescence> adam8157: 什么是自主招生 ?
<crose> Evanescence: 木有，因为两次都很烂 :D 
<snugglecat> 各卫视频道在晚上 7：30- 10：00的黄金时间，每周娱乐节目不能超过两档，此外各台必须设一档道德建设类节目，另外全国卫视台一年内的选秀节目不得超过10档，类型不能重复。
 * MeaCulpa 语文考试就是考你和老师想法是否一样...
<Evanescence> crose: 那第三次呢?
 * GNUdog 乒乓球去了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啧啧
<snugglecat> 电视也来道德建设类节目？？ 奶奶的， 越道德， 道德越低下
<crose> Evanescence: 木第三次了，报了一个乖乖上去了
<snugglecat> 电视也来道德建设类节目？？ 奶奶的， 越道德建设， 道德越低下
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我估计我作文非常好, 我就写了电线杆下的农田, 其他啥都没写,估计离满分只差一两分, 我很奇怪为什么这么高分
<Evanescence> crose: 哎, 终究还是挺不过来啊
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 我作文写了八股文，求稳
<crose> Evanescence: 恩呐
<caleb-> 日本翻译很发达的，英文牛人不少
<snugglecat> 政府不去追究道德低下背后的原因，就靠道德建设？？
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 电视台多来点法制节目吧，很血腥
<caleb-> 只是翻译太发达了，一般人就只会日语/日文了
<Evanescence> crose: 可怜的 孩子, 么么, 我把我语文的137 全给你了
<snugglecat> 讲道德都活不下去了， 谁讲道德啊， 讲到天上去也没用
<caleb-> 国内翻译太差了，逼得大家都要看鸟语
<caleb-> 翻译书没法看啊
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 还会写古文 ? 那不是应该很高么?
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我也会写, 但是觉得古文只能拿来读, 不应该拿来写
<crose> Evanescence: 晚了……
<Evanescence> crose: 呵呵. 给你个安慰, 安慰. 呵呵
<crose> MeaCulpa: 八股文是一般套路吧
<snugglecat> 虚假的东西看得太多了， 越讲越假。 如果真来一档道德建设节目， 听开头曲就换台
<crose> Evanescence: 多少年了都，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> crose: Evanescence 就是背范文稍改
 * Tod4y 旷课被迫写检查.大学以前就没写过.
<MeaCulpa> crose: Evanescence 那时候语文老师觉得我等高危人群这样比较稳妥
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 就是有人会看的, 中国人多了去了, 
<crose> MeaCulpa: 没错，我们高中就这么写的
<snugglecat> :)
<Evanescence> crose: 伤痛永远在, 愿
 * Tod4y 讨厌整天作面子工程的大学
<crose> Evanescence: 我是属耗子的，搁爪忘疼
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 不说没人看， 我只说我不看。 我只说看了也没用。 我想象不出， 还有哪个傻瓜会信政府的道德建设课。 不过应该还有傻瓜吧
 * Tod4y 大学还不如中学
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我高考前,语文老师一个劲的骂我, 说我是他最看好的学生,结果模拟考非常烂,高考非常好, 就是那种只有在大考才能超常发挥的那种人.
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 恩, 是的
 * Tod4y 如果我有了孩子.坚决不能让她上学
<crose> Evanescence: 我跟你相反的，心里素质不行啊……
<crose>  :D 
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> Tod4y, 你喜欢女孩
<Evanescence> crose: 我高考完全没在意, 因为不明白高考是什么, 别人说的人生分叉点什么的,我根本不懂, 我之知道, 那是一场考试, 同一时间, 上百万考生同时在夏天流汗
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 语文老师高中抓了我三年背课文...
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 看到我就躲
<Tod4y> snugglecat: 女儿好.不想要儿子.
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 我从来不会背书.... 小学经常被挨板子
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 恩，我国读书看中记忆力
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 是的, 所以我才小学挨板子... 悲剧的
<Evanescence> 5:15了, 大家, 开饭 !! 我去吃饭了, 拜拜
<Tod4y> adam8157: 你vim 用esc还是 ctrl-c
<adam8157> Tod4y: esc
<crose> Evanescence: 这么早就开饭，还木下班……
<mengfei> 大家都用什么nas啊
<mengfei> ？
<snugglecat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Bt58JasA/6niYf.jpg <== 这个好看不
<mayli> mengfei: 老爷机+debian
<mengfei> mayli, 这个比较耗电吧
<mengfei> 有没有人用ddnas或mss2的啊？
<Tod4y> adam8157: Vim怎么输中文?
<adam8157> Tod4y: 还不是一样打开输入法输入...
<snugglecat> Tod4y, 该问 CyrusYzGTt 
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<luojie-dune> 我也没高考过。。。
<hamo> Tod4y: 有个vimim不错..
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 。。。同。。。不过我是从小学到中学一直如此。。。
<hamo> Tod4y: 是vim的插件..
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 一直被留到最后一个背诵不过。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ suowei heshi?
<adam8157> hamo: 我想吃饭去了
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 哦。。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, Tod4y 有关于中文输入的问题呢
<hamo> adam8157: 晚上要加班？难道
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ I ye muyou jiejue,,, '
<adam8157> hamo: 不加, 现在吃饭 然后六点半多走
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵， 不就是让 Tod4y 看你笑话么
<Tod4y> CyrusYzGTt: Pinyinlish?
<hamo> adam8157: 太早了...吃不下...你中午吃得挺多的啊...
<luojie-dune> 世界上才几台 N950 啊。。。
<adam8157> ...
<snugglecat> 蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤蛤
<snugglecat> ...
<hamo> Tod4y: 真的可以看看vimim，神器...cc adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 不喜欢
 * Tod4y 400 台
 * luojie-dune 中午吃了一个 pizza，惊讶广告上说一个人只要小的就好。。。
<adam8157> hamo: vim中很少写中文...
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> Tod4y§ enen
<Tod4y> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 我笔记本上现在emacs都切不出输入法来...
 * luojie-dune 一向吃了大的也想继续吃，只有吃方块的才能饱。
<adam8157> hamo: 惭愧不?
<luojie-dune> Tod4y: 哦。你是谁啊。。。
<hamo> adam8157: Debian各种bug啊..我也懒得折腾..
<adam8157> hamo: 那个是因为emacs新版变了的原因吧...
<snugglecat> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/VorXv7HeDXU/  好感动啊
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 同样的人按老照片摆出同样的造型, 是多么温馨有趣的一件事情! 日本狮王120年历史广告._在线视频观看_土豆网视频 LION 广告 创意 历史 老照片 照片 记忆 120 狮王
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯..emacs23以后改用X的很多机制了...但是我同样emacs23在rhel下就能切输入法...奇怪...还有那个ibus在gtk3的bug...
<Tod4y> luojie-dune: Today is 
<adam8157> Tod4y: 2?
 * adam8157 hah
<luojie-dune> Tod4y: 。。。
<luojie-dune> Tod4y:  你是卖 SSH的吗。。。
 * adam8157 那今晚吃开封菜好了
<Tod4y> adam8157: Today is II
<hamo> adam8157: 你要去吃开封菜？
<luojie-dune> hamo: 你是跟班？
<adam8157> hamo: 打算 晚上实在想不到吃什么
<hamo> luojie-dune: ...
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 保镖 兼 打手
<Tod4y> luojie-dune: 偶不是Ofan
 * adam8157 我缺个名片夹...
<luojie-dune> Tod4y 只有 ee 我能猜出来。。。
<luojie-dune> Tod4y:  不是yunfan。。。
<Tod4y> luojie-dune: 你给提供个Ssh呗
<luojie-dune> Tod4y:  ssh 是啥我都不了解。
<Tod4y> luojie-dune: 今天天气不错
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 你给我建个账户,可以安装软件, 我就在你哪儿建立ssh server
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 认识Marvell的人不
<luojie-dune> Evanescence: 没门，我没有网络入口。
<roylez> adam8157: 不认识，就在我们旁边楼
<roylez> adam8157: 有啥好事吗？
<Evanescence> hamo: 我记得ibus-el是专门给emacs
<Evanescence> luojie-dune: 呵呵
<luojie-dune> Tod4y: 今天天气是不错。
<luojie-dune> Tod4y: 32度直接降到19度。
<adam8157> roylez: 认识的话卖个人过去
<hamo> Evanescence: 嗯...ibus-el装上就能用了..但是C+sapce在emacs下有特殊的用途...我又懒得改...后来就所幸不输中文了...懒啊...
<roylez> adam8157: ........
<Tod4y> luojie-dune: 让人五语的凤姐啊
<roylez> adam8157: 那就没办法了
<roylez> adam8157: 卖蛋过去？
<Evanescence> hamo: 把ibus的toggle按键换掉你还懒? 你用emacs不是更懒?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: roylez: 阿当 主席  问你们一个问题，一个开源项目，怎么划分任务啊。
<luojie-dune> adam8157:  roylez  有人愿意帮我写 那个 gnome-shell 的替代了。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 怎么，在食堂贴小广告？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 卖个人过去
<luojie-dune> adam8157: roylez  那么我该怎么把任务一点点的分割呢？
<hamo> Evanescence: 如果换ibus的，万一用习惯了，在别人的电脑上就麻烦了...我一般能用默认的就用默认的...
<adam8157> hamo: alt + `
<hamo> Evanescence: 我过过很长一段时间蹭别人电脑用的日子...有阴影啊..
<Evanescence> hamo: 这可不是linux的精神啊... 你有多少时间在别人机子上啊, 最多ssh, 或者登陆自己的电脑不就得了
<adam8157> hamo: ibus有很多激活键的
<adam8157> hamo: 对了 物美超市那里有很多吃的, 不只开封菜
<hamo> adam8157: 物美超市？中关村广场附近？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 你这都是软件工程的范畴了 我是小兵我不懂
<MeaCulpa> 物美脏兮兮的
<adam8157> hamo: 十字路口
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 确实, 那里特不干净
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hamo 不如做几站公交车去Metro
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 有公交去麦德龙啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就是吃个饭 买箱奶
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • setfacl的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350853 系统是Ubuntu 11.10 使用acl可以修改文件的访问控制权限 查了下，比如setfacl -m u:jia:rwx file 这样就可以赋予用户jia对文件file的读写权限 一开始已经可以用了，但后来出现了这个错误 "setfacl: 选项 -m: 无效的参数 靠近字符 3" 重启机器，可以用了，一会又变成这 ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 麦德龙买进口牛奶
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 奶绝对要去麦德龙
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 其实对面的家乐福就行...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 买不起进口牛奶...
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 你不要一直当小兵啊，学会了教我。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 家乐福一塌糊涂，而且太热
<luojie-dune> :D
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 进口灭菌常温奶10rmb/L
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我每次进家乐福都找不到要买的东西在哪...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦? 也没贵多少阿
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 家乐福乱七八糟的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 常温奶比鲜奶便宜
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 大罐的那种?
<MeaCulpa> 1L的利乐包
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 常温奶巴士杀毒？
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: y
<MeaCulpa> 少那么点维生素，但是三聚氰胺...
<MeaCulpa> 值得
<MeaCulpa> 麦德龙我记得在海淀公园对面
<MeaCulpa> 颐和园不到一点
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: http://www.360buy.com/product/238811.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 【小熊ZDQ-2022】小熊(Bear) ZDQ-2022 煮蛋器 5个蛋容 (白色) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 告诉我，生产 1亿人要喝的奶，需要多少牛？
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这个棒啊 煮出来的鸡蛋特好吃
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 逃了。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 做蛋糕吃
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 蛋都不会煮，你枉为同类了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...这个方便煮半熟的
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 我不齿煮的蛋，小时候沙发下面到处都是滚动的蛋黄。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 买 10KG五谷杂粮，煮饭吃。。饿了就拔饭，吃生菜。
<Barden> ls
<Barden> ...发错
<jackie_> 使用amule时，转换中文乱码的脚本哪有啊？这里有个用python写的例子，不知怎么用：http://blog.wgzhao.com/2010/06/18/correct-ed2k-links-with-python/
<jackie_> 作者写到代码如下：代码如下：[snipt code="d5da927c274387abd348305e45e3b528"]，完全摸不着头脑啊，python也不懂
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何打开PDF文件里面的链接？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350860 Screenshot-2011-10-25.png 如图，用 evince 点击链接，显示：无法打开 firefox 子进程，权限不够 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2011-10-25 18:06 
<maucat> VIM是简体。安装vimIM，vimIM的菜单和状态栏显示成了繁体，求教如何改成简体
 * mayli always away
<CyrusYzGTt> > -5.7924E-2-3.8870E-1-1.2119E+0-2.3734E+0-3.3047E+0-3.3978E+0-2.3701E+0-4.4845E-1
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, -13.552974
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: you win
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ .. why??
<mayli> CyrusYzGTt: 你做了一个成功的计算器
<CyrusYzGTt> mayli§ ,, what jisuanqi??
<mayli> > -5.7924E-2-3.8870E-1-1.2119E+0-2.3734E+0-3.3047E+0-3.3978E+0-2.3701E+0-4.4845E-1
<kk> mayli, -13.552974
<mayli> > -5.7924E-2-3.8870E-1-1.2119E+0-2.3734E+0-3.3047E+0-3.3978E+0-2.3701E+0-4.4845E-11111
<kk> mayli, -13.104524000000001
<mayli> > -5.7924E-2-3.8870E-1-1.2119E+0-2.3734E+0-3.3047E+0-3.3978E+0-2.3701E+0-4.4845E-999999999999999
<kk> mayli, -13.104524000000001
<ckg> 都是什么么啊
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 更新后的gdm貌似不再死机了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350867 更新后貌似正常了，好几天了没再出现登录窗口假死的状况 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2011-10-25 18:29 
<hakie> 奇怪，我的transmission-gtk怎么更新到2.42后不能使用gtk主题了
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-25 18:51:23 +0800
<kk> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.10怎么开启3d效果，compiz相关的都安装了，但是启动不了， http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350869 ubuntu11.10怎么开启3d效果，compiz相关的都安装了，但是启动不了，compiz fusion icon点击后无反应，无法启动，ati显卡驱动装了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingmeng611 — 2011-10-25 18:49 
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 移动文件的指令是什么？
<ckg> mv
<xiaoy> mv
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ sm. mv
 * sssssssssssssm 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ s*13m cp keyi dang backup
<imtxc> 按照查找的资料安装了texlive2011  总是解决不了中文的问题。
<newbie|2> hello
<imtxc> fontspec error: "font-not-found"   ! The font "[SIMKAI.TTF]" cannot be found.
<kk> newbie|2, 好  ㍪ 
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: o
<imtxc> 可是我也修改了  ctex-xecjk-winfonts.def  了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ .. hai keyi ln -s sssssssssssssm s*13m 
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: bu ming bai
<imtxc> 不知道还什么地方有错呢 。 谢谢大家。
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ bu ming bai ,jiu suan le ,,jieshi hen mafan
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: you're a genius
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ .. what yisi??
<imtxc> 黑体和宋体可以用，但是其他的字体都不能用
<mao> 本来电脑上已经没有windows了，看来又得装上了
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: tian cai
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ .. an bu shi
<imtxc> 系统中已经安装了 中易六套字体
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 钻牛角尖的一个问题: 怎么查看 echo --help http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350871 同理 echo --version 统计信息: 发表于 由 tdounnyy — 2011-10-25 18:59 
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: ssh-keygen是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ create ssh key
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 有什么用？
<imtxc> 也做了这样的配置： http://code.bulix.org/n1sa7y-80723
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 指令是什么？我来create a ssh key
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ sec sshgfw 
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ .. wangji le ,,
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: ............
<imtxc> 为什么还是会出现 fontspec error: "font-not-found" ! The font "[SIMKAI.TTF]" cannot be found. 呢 谢谢大家
<sssssssssssssm> as
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ ssh-keygen jiu keyi le ,,you tips
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 出来两个文件，id_rsa
<imtxc> 谢谢大家  我实在找不到是哪里错了 到处查的就是这压的安装方法啊。
<sssssssssssssm> CyrusYzGTt: 是什么东东？
<imtxc> sssssssssssssm: 你这样就可以了 ssh-keygen -b 2048
<sssssssssssssm> imtxc: 是什么意思？
<imtxc> sssssssssssssm: 就是你问的create ssh key 的指令呀
<sssssssssssssm> imtxc: 哦
<imtxc> sssssssssssssm: id_rsa.pub 是公钥
<imtxc> 请教大家安装texlive 的时候 有这样的问题么？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssssssssssssm§ id_rsa keep it, don not give up,, id_rsa.pub you can gei other
<roylez_> sssssssssssssm: 把id改短一点吧，屏幕要被你撑爆了
<imtxc> texlive中 中文字体总是不合适。
<roylez_> sssm: :)
<sssm> roylez_: 你屏幕很小？
<roylez_> 也不是
<imtxc> 是在debian suqeeze amd64 里面安装的textlive2011
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席有空可以帮我看看到底是什么地方漏配置了么？
<roylez_> imtxc: texlive？从来不用这个写中文。事实上是，尽量避免写中文文档...
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有人让偶用下它呀？
<imtxc> roylez_: 根据查到的资料，环境变量这些 都配置好了  没办法，学校写论文需要
<roylez_> imtxc: 自己加油咯，喝喝
<imtxc> 我的感觉 好像是 修改了的 /usr/local/texlive/2011/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ctex/fontset/ctex-xecjk-winfonts.def  没有起作用
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ,, find ofan ,,
<sssm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITxtl7PsoI8&feature=topvideos_music
<kk> sssm ⇪ t: YouTube - SNSD - The Boys : ComeBack Stage 2/2
<sssm> ofan:hi
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu 中的 Terminal 0.4.8 怎么把光标改成I型？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350873 如题，默认 xubuntu 中的 terminal 的光标是方块型的，我想改成I型的应该怎么做呢？ 请大家赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 alober — 2011-10-25 19:06 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: he bu li me
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. google ssh 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 总感觉youtube中的红色的tube有点邪恶
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. I today muyou shangqu look
<CyrusYzGTt> C20H21NO4
<Zypeh> FVWM里面可以用Conky 不？？
<Zypeh> 如何调用啊啊》》
<Zypeh> ？？
<missing> Zypeh: 可以
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: o
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: firefox看youtube竟然还需要升级adobe flash player,太无语了
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. I USE flash-plugin.x86_64.rpm from adobe-release-x86_64.rpm .. bu liaojue
<Zypeh> 有没有什么好的IDE介绍？？
<crose> Zypeh: kdevelop
<bluek> 有人用skype吗
<bluek> 以前申请一个帐号，忘记密码和用户名了哈，现在又申请一个，一个人也没有
<snugglecat> Zypeh, qtcreator
<snugglecat> Zypeh, qdevelop
<snugglecat> bluek, 都被抓了吧
<bluek> snugglecat, 什么都被抓了？
<snugglecat> bluek, 用 skype 的人。 可能你忘了密码是好事， 刚好避过一劫
<snugglecat> 其实中国不应该屏蔽 facebook 推特 等
<bluek> snugglecat, 什么意思？没听懂
<snugglecat> 看谁用 facebook 推特， 全部抓起来， 中国就和谐了
<snugglecat> 在 #ubuntu-cn 安插一个国安， 看谁说敏感词， 通过 ip 就把他抓起来
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, zao jiu you le 
<snugglecat> 早就你了， 啥意思
<sssm> snugglecat: ssh过来的，能查出ip不？
<bluek> 有这事？
<snugglecat> sssm, 不知道， 网警是三头六臂的， 难说
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ you << pinyin ,, not eng now,, wen jiu before
<sssm> snugglecat: 找三个BOINC过来，我看他查的出不
<snugglecat> 啥 BOINC
<CyrusYzGTt> 问世间情为何物，只不过是一物降一物。 [m※ 来源:·水木社区 http://newsmth.net·[FROM: 175.169.158.*]
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<snugglecat> 早就有了???
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ <snugglecat> 在 #ubuntu-cn 安插一个国安， 看谁说敏感词， 通过 ip 就把他抓起来
<snugglecat> o 
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> boinc = ddos + CA + ziyuan 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: bot jun dun cai shi zhen zheng de wang dao 
<bluek> snugglecat, 你的意思是在irc频道安插一个国安还是在skype中安插一个国安？
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 怎么提高clang_complete的响应速度 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350878 RT,每次输入. -> ::的时候都要卡一下,然后弹出补全菜单,有没有办法让它变得更顺畅一些?(我已经预编译头文件了) 统计信息: 发表于 由 hbxtght — 2011-10-25 19:54 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: if i have a bot jun dui ,i go to gan diao GFW!
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ,,Wow ,, nuli ,, jingshen support You
<gaoyc> 哇哦，挺多人的啊
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: you feng xian zi ji ba,cheng wei wo bot da jun zhong de yi yuan
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ..
<sssm> test
<kk> sssm, ....  ㍬ 
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm 已退出(Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你用不了，嫉妒吧
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 死猫
<mao> wo
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ssh掉线了
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ssh的指令是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ qiu ssh ,, I want shang youtube kan AV
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ shenme command
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ssh -C 连接的指令：
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. tuijian  :  ssh -CvN -g -D 7070 -p 22/443/..etc sm@sssm 
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: o
<sssm> jarodlau: 你ssh的指令是什么？
<gebjgd> 休假真无聊
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: etc 是什么意思
<jarodlau> sssm: ssh -CNg -qnf -D 7070 username@server
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. biaoshi ,,henduo ports
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: o
<sssm> jarodlau: g q f是什么意思
<jarodlau> sssm:  大体意思就是 静默登陆,不登陆shell,自己看man吧
<vincent_liu> 11.10的无线连不上是不是驱动问题啊？
<sssm> jarodlau: o
 * luojie-dune 发现闲聊者太闲。
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • Ubuntu10.04 64位安装PPS问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350883 lib32qtwebkit4 依赖于 ia32-libs (>= 20080808)；然而： 系统中 ia32-libs 的版本为 2.7ubuntu26.2。 dpkg：处理 lib32qtwebkit4 (--install)时出错： 提示ia32.libs版本不对，怎么解决啊，请高手指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 myyiping — 2011-10-25 20:22 
<imtxc> 继续求解
<imtxc> 继续求解texlive 问题。
<imtxc> 请大家帮帮忙。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ qu ask alick
<imtxc> kk: 我发的帖子你怎么不给写出来？
<kk> imtxc, 我喜欢的东西太多。  ㍬ 
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 他没有再现？
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 现--> 线  打错字 了不好意思
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ maybe bei zhuaqu guoan le
<xijiao> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/QcOvRWVHV50/
<kk> xijiao ⇪ ti: 离奇面试，兄弟爽无忌_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 百事
<imtxc> 看来大家都在忙呢。
<imtxc> 继续请教 自己是实在不知道哪弄错了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ssh时密码在哪输入？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. bu qingchu
<nixzhu> 近期各位的SSH、VPN之类的有受到影响吗？
<imtxc> 求大神帮助。
<chenshaoju> nixzhu 无锡电信暂时正常，BlockCN ，88端口
<roylez_> nixzhu: 无任何影响
<tenzu> roylez_: .
<roylez_> tenzu: 咋啦？
<tenzu> roylez_: 2-day short course, 累死了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 你回了我朝，自然有让你更累的
<tenzu> roylez_: 不过吃的不错, 而且明天放假, hoho
<tenzu> roylez_: 回去了肯定更累
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> 求帮帮忙呢。
<imtxc> 发了帖子大家都忙没有回复暂时。
<imtxc> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=350882
<kk> imtxc ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [求助]求助，在debian6.0.2 amd64 中安装texlive2011 中文字体配置出错
<roylez_> tenzu: 陈红的美 国国 籍是靠与陈凯歌结婚获得的。 陈凯歌的美 国国 籍是靠与洪晃（美 国国 籍）结婚获得的。 洪晃的美 国国 籍是与一美国律师结婚获得的。。。阿门= = 
<tenzu> roylez_: 看来当美国人最好的办法是连锁婚姻
<roylez_> tenzu: 你可以先跟陈红结婚，然后你老婆就可以拿到米国国籍了
<snugglecat> 总局的态度是凡是涉案、记录社会阴暗矛盾面的节目都要受到限制，同时鼓励制作和谐、健康、主旋律的节目，如文化艺术鉴赏类或历史地理天文类节目。”
<snugglecat> 中国媒体和国外媒体是俩回事
<nixzhu> 党禁、报禁、发禁
<nixzhu> 小学生全都理平头
<tenzu> roylez_: 我看行
<adam8157> 你们skype里面都充值了么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 还有15港币
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是都充值欧元的么?
<tenzu> 不怎么用那个
<adam8157> 现在就是拿来打美国800开电话会议
<roylez_> adam8157: 看你所在地是哪里，而且可以随便转汇，当年其实存的是澳元
<tenzu> 记得有100软妹币打10000分钟的优惠
<adam8157> tenzu: 那是国内卡, 必须用tom版的好像
<tenzu> adam8157: 不是,国际的,我确定,只是不知道现在还有没有
<adam8157> 哦 有的有的 但是要一个月内用完 叫做skype订阅
<adam8157> 甚至有14美元一月全球无限量
<tenzu> adam8157: 啊, 好像就是你说的那个
<tenzu> adam8157: 我没买过,只是借别人的用过一次
<liemehoc> 有没有用atyfb以后白屏的
<liemehoc> debian
<liemehoc> 有没有用atyfb以后白屏的
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: qmake?
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: ping
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 11.10安装软件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350900 请问各位11.10系统安装软件的默认路径是什么啊（或者说是默认目录），我安装adobe reader是自动创建的是/opt，但是我看好多软件安装在/usr/share里面。另外请问500g盘，4g内存怎么分区好啊? /boot 100m / 10g swap 1g 其他的给/home合适吗？ 还有就是如果重装系 ...
<imtxc> 问题依然没有解决。
<imtxc> 到底是什么原因呢？
<imtxc> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=350882
<nixzhu> 为何不用xelatex呢？
<imtxc> nixzhu: 就是用的xelatex 呀
<nixzhu> 那，我怎么没记的要修改什么文件呢？
<nixzhu> 还有 并且修改 /usr/local/texlive/2010/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ctex/fontset/ctex-xecjk-winfonts.def 文件为：，你不是装2011吗？
<imtxc> nixzhu: 其实我也就是按照=网上找到的教程配置的
<imtxc> nixzhu: 那个我打错了 是usr/local/texlive/2011/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ctex/fontset/ctex-xecjk-winfonts.def 
<nixzhu> 很明显，那个网上有问题
<imtxc> nixzhu: 我按照那个资料，以前在I586上面安装好过 2010
<layerbase> xdebug 模块已经加载了 netbean链接不上？？谁懂？
<imtxc> nixzhu: 我是参考这本书《LaTeX2e完全学习手册》 学习的 现在环境搭建不出来了。。
<kikupotter> 虚拟化技术是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> Vt-x/d AMD-v
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天又去上课了？
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我无聊。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抽游戏吧
<alvin_rxg> ……  找你女人玩去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她上课去了
<alvin_rxg> 教我 qmake 的时候，咋做类似 ./configure 那样的事？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ？
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: ping
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: qmake自动生成makefile，你什么都不用作
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我印象中
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可咋 configure ?
<nixzhu> imtxc: 那就不要参考那本书啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看qt的doku
<imtxc> nixzhu: 手头只有这本书，那么？ 用哪本书学习了好呢 中文的。
<alvin_rxg> QtDeclarative/QDeclarativeView  <== 这文件明明有，可咋老是说找不到呢。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游戏吧
<alvin_rxg> 不好玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 忘记qt吧
<LiMou> alvin_rxg,  QT += declarative
<tsllst> adam8157, thanks for your recommendation. this afternoon Your colleague called me. We talked about on what I can do and difficult problems  that I resolved, etc. . We talked about 30 minutes. thanks for you help again. I am interested in this position.
<LiMou> 在你的pro file 里
<alvin_rxg> LiMou: whut?
<adam8157> tsllst: 除了这个职位, 我还给你推荐了一个RoR的开发, 这几天应该会有人通知你
<CyrusYzGTt> http://lzsblog.appspot.com/media/agdsenNibG9ncg0LEgVNZWRpYRjy-BEM/makeIP.py
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你开始拉皮条了？
<adam8157> tsllst: 今天打电话的是RoR开发还是内核测试?
<gebjgd> @@!
<layerbase> imtxc, 
<LiMou> alvin_rxg,  你须要 先看qmake 的手册
<alvin_rxg> LiMou: 那一行有的……
<LiMou> 如果你不知地pro的话
<nixzhu> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=168940 稍微参考一下这个
<nixzhu> 搭建环境就搜索网络比较好，学习LaTeX就自己抱着书看看在练习就行了
<kk> nixzhu ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 图解Texlive2008的安装和XeTeX的简单中文排版
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人品问题了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 公司极其缺人啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 貌似 debian 的 libqt4-dev 有bug。 apt-file 说那东东在那包里，可 dpkg -L 里边没有
<layerbase> imtxc,搭建好了怎么debug没变量啊
<LiMou> alvin_rxg, qmake -query
<CyrusYzGTt> http://jingpin.org/how-to-set-up-pptp-vpn-in-a-vps/
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我们的LXC只支持单个程序的容器
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 如何在 VPS 上搭建 PPTP 简易教程
<gebjgd> adam8157: 那么垃圾？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 为什么我们用的好好的？
<CyrusYzGTt> kexi an muyou VPS.. hen sad,,
<imtxc> layerbase: 现在的情况，是中文有些问题。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不是不可以, 是我们不提供支持
<LiMou> alvin_rxg, 到看 QT_INSTALL_HEADERS 目录下有去看有QtDeclarative没
<gebjgd> adam8157: 那是你们rh的支持太差
<alvin_rxg> LiMou: 没有。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 只是作为solaris此类应用用户的转换而已
<imtxc> layerbase: 好像是ctex安装的有问题
<layerbase> imtxc,就变量不显示 有没有xdebug都一样啊
<layerbase> imtxc,我IIS+PHP的
<alvin_rxg> $ apt-file search QDeclarativeView
<alvin_rxg> libqt4-dev: /usr/include/qt4/QtDeclarative/QDeclarativeView
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我们给的建议是系统级别的请买RHEV
<alvin_rxg> 真 bug 了…… libqt4-dev 我装了啊……
<adam8157> 哈哈
<LiMou> alvin_rxg: 那你安装到哪里了？
<imtxc> layerbase: 。。。？
<alvin_rxg> LiMou: debian 的包
<roylez_> adam8157: http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/8950163616/gui-vs-cli-operation-vs-expression
<gebjgd> adam8157:骗钱的
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Vivek Haldar : GUI vs CLI: Operation vs Expression
<adam8157> gebjgd: :)
<gebjgd> adam8157: 垃圾rh
<imtxc> http://code.bulix.org/cxovup-80724 这样的话没问题
<LiMou> alvin_rxg, dpkg -L 包
<layerbase> imtxc,netbean + xdebug  不起作用啊 phpinfo（）里面有xdebug了的
<alvin_rxg> LiMou: 我知道，grep 下没有
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我们肯定还是要卖钱的嘛
<layerbase> imtxc,netbean 也链接上了··
<CyrusYzGTt> 免费美国PPTP VPN信息 ... who can bang wo ce shi xia... 
<imtxc> layerbase: 哥们你发错人了吧。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 服务器 [freevpntv.com][2] 用户名 free 密码 1234
<layerbase> imtxc, 没~
<gebjgd> adam8157: 会用lxc的，绝对不会去买你们的东西
<LiMou> alvin_rxg, 开发包？
<alvin_rxg> LiMou: libqt4-dev
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不过我们还是会把kernel部分搞得好好的, 用户想自己用系统容器就用, 我们不support而已
<CyrusYzGTt> 草榴主机IP：184.82.172.214  [![][3] ][4][http://www.sina.com][5]  184.82.172.214  [![][3] ][6][http://www.qq.com][7] 
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: WWW.SINA.COM
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不买就算了, 我们还是会给lxc的kernel部分做贡献, 用的人还是会间接收益, 你说是吧
<LiMou> alvin_rxg, cache search libqt4-declarative
<alvin_rxg> LiMou: 那是啥东西 cache search?
<LiMou> apt-cache search 
<alvin_rxg> >_>  我偏好使用 aptitude
<liemehoc> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=350908
<LiMou> 你不是用deb马？
<kk> liemehoc ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Sony C1 笔记本使用atyfb驱动时屏幕变白
<alvin_rxg> 肏， libqt4-declarative 竟然是 unstable 的包
<LiMou> alvin_rxg, okay,都好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你惨了
<LiMou> alvin_rxg, 建议下SDK
<liemehoc> 大家帮我看看
<liemehoc> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=350908
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 惨了…… 一堆 unstable 要装……
<LiMou> alvin_rxg, 或则源码 如果你喜欢自己编译
<LiMou> :)
<alvin_rxg> LiMou: <_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 回arch吧
<imtxc> 。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch用户欢迎你
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你帮我解决 vlc 就好
<imtxc> 查到的都是那样配置的啊。
<gebjgd> debian那烂东西，不用vlc
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求解：vbox的数据空间复制文件出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350909 宿主机是win7，vbox里装ubuntu10.10，数据空间以前挺正常的，最近突然出现问题：在ubuntu里从共享目录里复制文件的时候会出错，如下图所示： ubuntu共享文件问题.jpg 不知是什么原因，求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aclon — 2011-10-25 22:2 ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 弄个lxc就解决问题了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个内核多个发行版
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 占用的仅仅是硬盘空间
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 行， lxc 装个 ubuntu
<Kandu> alvin_rxg: 記得以前也有個因為 ubuntu repo 裡缺失 qt 組件而用 arch 的人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是，不就完了
<gebjgd> Kandu: alvin_rxg 好像是 snugglecat 
<gebjgd> Kandu: alvin_rxg 当事人正好在场
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 胡书斌
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 出来
<alvin_rxg> Kandu: 郁闷哎。 debian 不是缺，而是它 stable 版本太旧了。那东东在 libqt4-dev 4.7.3 里边。stable 还是 4.6.x
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现身说法
<Kandu> gebjgd: 忘了，很久的事了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 谁让你走上了debian的不归路
<gebjgd> 还是stable
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 开 arch 的话， vlc 没 teletext 了……
<gebjgd> 好歹弄个testing啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自己编译旧版本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: abs，正好用下
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: vlc 的问题不是 vlc 本身，而是它依赖的某个包的问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: metv
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那东西很烂，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自己写吧
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 写毛， vlc 已经做得很好了
<snugglecat> 干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 新版本没有teletext?
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 松鼠找你
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有这动能，但因为某个软件包的 bug，导致功能不正常
<snugglecat> Kandu, arch qt有问题的
<gebjgd> 动能 @@!
 * gfrog_ says hi
<snugglecat> Kandu, alvin_rxg qt 我用的是 nokia 官方的安装。
 * gfrog_ 蛋疼的去折腾Akonadi，这货到底怎嘛开sqlite后端。。。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: ..
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, arch 官方的 dbus qt组建有问题， 运行没事， 用 arch 官方的qt编译则运行错误
<alvin_rxg> >_< 
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 本身不适合编译开发啥的
<snugglecat> 为了验证，我还花了一晚上去编译qt4的官方lib， 当时 qt 4.72官方的安装包不能直接安装。 现在4.73则没问题了
<snugglecat> ubuntu 的 qt 的问题是缺少底层声音模块，和 phone 支持不全
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: ……
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 上opensuse吧
<snugglecat> :) arch 和 ubuntu qt 都多多少少都有些问题
<snugglecat> 不折腾了
<widon> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/widon/linux/linux-3.0.y/.git/
<widon> remote: Counting objects: 2236471, done.
<widon> 200多万。。。
<alvin_rxg> debian 是旧了……而需要编译的东东需要 libqt4-dev 2.7.3 ...
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 反正你夜里也不睡觉
<alvin_rxg> widon: 整个 git 当然很大的
<snugglecat> 怕重装了
<widon> alvin_rxg, 有必要全搞下来不啊。。。。
<alvin_rxg> widon: 没必要。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你现在用arch了？
<snugglecat> 是的
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 为何？
<alvin_rxg> 这两天上课，没时间折腾
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 学聪明了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老色鬼上班呢
<liemehoc> 国内有没有在linux下可以同步的网盘啊
<snugglecat> 是啊
<knownbad> 没办法，得养老婆。
<knownbad> 还是单身的好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆还没来呢，也用你养活？
<Sssm> adam8157: Hi
<knownbad> 人民币升值，通货膨胀。
<knownbad> 从刚开始的$1/RMB8.6.
<Sssm> alvin_rxg: .
<alvin_rxg> ？
<Sssm> alvin_rxg: Ssh跟Openssh有什么关系
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么只升级kernel或者只更改图形界面？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350919 我用过10.04， 10.10， 11.10，发现11.10的可以隐藏的标题栏和任务栏有时候弹不出来，造成很多不方便。而且熟悉了10.10的图形界面，11.10的界面用起来很不习惯。但是11.10的Kernel是3.0的。10.04的图形界面没有10.10好看。所以我打 ...
<alvin_rxg> ..
<Sssm> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> 不知道哎
<Sssm> alvin_rxg: Bs ni
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 为何松鼠有两个屁眼？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你捅过？
<Sssm> alvin_rxg: 你跟Jiero一样.I bs ni men
<moriramar> 請教一下，有誰有確定的法規信息，說中國大陸地區書宋、仿宋、楷體、黑體四字體進入公共領域的？
<moriramar> 感謝。
<knownbad> gebjgd: lol
<alvin_rxg> 谢谢
<knownbad> 不敢，怕有狂松鼠病。
<Zypeh> Conky 的话，要如何调用lua脚本来作“蛋蛋图”
<gebjgd> moriramar: 请教一下，有谁有确定的法规信息，说中国大陆地区盗版windows photoshop 3ds max core draw 进入公共领域的？
<moriramar> gebjgd, ……
<moriramar> gebjgd, 果然這個消息是假的呀。
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 而且也没说明是哪个宋体，光宋体就有 方正和中易
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ .. maosi zaojiu zheyang ,, 
<gebjgd> moriramar: 而且也没说那个windows，光windows就有xp 7 vista
<Sssm> MeaCulpa: Ssh连接服务器的指令是什么?
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 所以我在很奇怪。最近在找之前有關字體的法律文章，或多或少都有提到這樣的字體在公共領域的是。
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 但是我怎麼找也沒找到有這樣的法規。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 你爹厉害，你就是法规
<alvin_rxg> 中易宋体好像是由国家买下，然后免费给中国公民使用。。 
<gebjgd> moriramar: 还找什么
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ huawenzhongsong font
<moriramar> gebjgd, 問題是我爹不厲害。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 哈？那個是公共領域的？
<gebjgd> moriramar: 推倒爹厉害的女孩，强奸怀孕，你就厉害了
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 國家連個GB18030-2005的字體都不給，太扣了。
<moriramar> gebjgd, 呵呵。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 这不是snugglecat干的吗？
<gebjgd> moriramar: 国家连个youtube twitter facebook都不给上，太扣了
<Sssm> CyrusYzGTt: Ssh输密码吗?
<moriramar> gebjgd, 你又蛋疼了？
<gebjgd> moriramar: 休假中
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 别想了，那些字体
<gebjgd> moriramar: 无聊
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 哎，算了。
<gebjgd> moriramar: 别想了，那些自由
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ gongbu de dangan maosi bushi songti,2312  jiushi  huawenzhongsong
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/120316.htm
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 中易称不排除海外起诉微软_Microsoft 法律相关_cnBeta.COM
<knownbad> 告干嘛？  就国内诉讼禁止ms产品进入国内就好了。
<knownbad> 肯定卡死ms.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 梦
<knownbad> 中国已是经济大国了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你让中国人民用什么？
<knownbad> linux?
<adam8157> Sssm: 刚不在
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你就只能指望ylmf了
<knownbad> 不是推广红旗吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 红旗汉化组没戏
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早晚完蛋的货
<ScarletWolf> knownbad: 卡死MS。。。开玩笑吧
<ScarletWolf> knownbad: MS国内根本没赚多少钱，收入估计还不如日本。
<knownbad> 为了策略ms一定得前进中国。
<ScarletWolf> knownbad: ...
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可以让天朝试试看全面普及android
<ScarletWolf> knownbad: 你真以为这是什么风水宝地呢。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看势头没啥问题
<Sssm> adam8157: Ssh跟Openssh的区别
<adam8157> Sssm: openssh是ssh的一个实现
<knownbad> 对企业就像对国间的外交。
<knownbad> 国内不是在搞自己的android版本吗？
<Sssm> adam8157: 在命令下使用的Ssh是?
<ScarletWolf> knownbad: 搞呗，反正我也不用。
<adam8157> Sssm: ssh
<adam8157> Sssm: 运行的ssh是openssh包里的
<gebjgd> 晚上吃油焖大虾
<Sssm> adam8157: Ssh连过去需要密码.密码的指令是什么
<knownbad> gebjgd: 富二代。
<adam8157> Sssm: 指令?
<adam8157> Sssm: 输入回车就是了
<Sssm> adam8157: 我用过Plink.但不会用Ssh
<adam8157> Sssm: ssh是神器
<Sssm> adam8157: Plink -pw password.那Ssh呢
<alvin_rxg> ssh
<adam8157> Sssm: 没这个 但是可以用密钥
<gebjgd> knownbad: ——
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你？
<Sssm> adam8157: Ssh不可以用密码吗?
<knownbad> 你啊，吃的真好。
<adam8157> Sssm: 可以 没有option
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁不知道你天天吃
<knownbad> 我吃燕麦粥。
<Sssm> adam8157: 你的意思是连过去会有提示输入密码
<gebjgd> knownbad: 晚饭？
<adam8157> Sssm: 是啊
<knownbad> 昨晚。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为了减肥？
<knownbad> Sssm: 就当作实验，问多了不如先试试。
<Sssm> adam8157: 我用Ssh 连接不成功.但用plink能连接上.不知为什么
<adam8157> Sssm: 那边sshd开了么...
<Sssm> adam8157: 它提示我Debug1
<knownbad> gebjgd: 年纪大了，但确实是该减肥。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> plink是什么
<adam8157> Sssm: no idea :(
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你还是关注下你的性能力吧
<Sssm> gebjgd: Putty里的
<knownbad> 没关系，还有张嘴。。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 佩服
<gebjgd> knownbad: 呕像
<knownbad> 屁话
<Eua1> :-/
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屎话
<gebjgd> ^^
<gebjgd> 休假太无聊了
<gebjgd> 我想去度假
<knownbad> 不是要来美国吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 昨天无聊又看了一遍family man
<knownbad> Sssm: 试试GSSAPIAuthentication no。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 明年2月份
<gebjgd> knownbad: 之后还有芝加哥的项目
<knownbad> 发了！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 日的。估计要在米国待上一段时间了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 破地方
<knownbad> 难怪吃虾。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 美国是日落了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: this could be heaven 那个电影的主题曲相当不错啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: cold play最近有首歌不错
<knownbad> Sssm: 加个-vvv看出来些什么信息。
<knownbad> 靠，我都没钱看电影呢。
<knownbad> 你真有钱。
<gebjgd> knownbad: pps上得
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你个笨
<knownbad> 哦，我是笨。
<knownbad> 要不怎么结婚了？
<Eua1> 求助？？现在还有什么翻墙软件可用阿？？
<knownbad> 移民国外
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这倒是
<Sssm> knownbad: 谢谢了.不弄了.还是用Plink算了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你这种状况我绝对不会结婚
<Eua1> fuck GFW
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计儿子都开始找女友了
<gebjgd> Eua1: 静坐去。
<knownbad> Sssm: 别放弃，开始难后来就简单了。
<gebjgd> Eua1: gfw就没了
<imtxc> 请问哪可以下载到 Camille.Claudel 高清的版本呢
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我都觉得划不来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么划不来？
<Zypeh> 问个问题
<Sssm> knownbad: 嗯
<Eua1> 连那个hotspot shield都被封了
<knownbad> Sssm: 我个大叔都没放弃了。  你一定行。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要说你是够执着的人
<Zypeh> 是不是只有lua才能调出个圆形啊啊，我想做个conky
<Sssm> knownbad: 我还是去网上再学习下.可能有指令输入错误.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你还是老实说我笨就好了。
<knownbad> 真他奶奶的假
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不说了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我开始学会骂人不带脏字了
<gebjgd> knownbad: XD
<knownbad> Sssm: 试成功后放入.ssh/config
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我才不管呢，不做的这么痛苦。
<Zypeh> 是不是只有lua才能调出个圆形啊啊，我想做个conky
<Zypeh> 是不是只有lua才能调出个圆形啊啊，我想做个conky
<Zypeh> 是不是只有lua才能调出个圆形啊啊，我想做个conky
<Eua1> 怎么上google+
<kk> Zypeh: .. ..
<Zypeh> kk：你会不？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DroavwKyuSs
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: YouTube - 《史上最伟大的爱情故事》
<knownbad> gebjgd: 像obama我就喜欢说成omama.
<knownbad> 这是拷贝以前国外的吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这视频太逗了
<knownbad> 这女的也真重。他都快抱不起来了。
<knownbad> 原来eve是超重。
<Eua1> 大神们，求给个翻墙方法。
<Zypeh> 是不是只有lua才能调出个圆形啊啊，我想做个conky
<Eua1> :-D
<Zypeh> 是不是只有lua才能调出个圆形啊啊，我想做个conky
<knownbad> 大虾在gebjgd家
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好广告
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DroavwKyuSs
<knownbad> 又来一次
<Zypeh> 是不是只有lua才能调出个圆形啊啊，我想做个conky
<Zypeh> 是不是只有lua才能调出个圆形啊啊，我想做个conky
<kk> Zypeh: .. ..
<Zypeh> 是不是只有lua才能调出个圆形啊啊，我想做个conky
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 机器人都无语了。。。
<knownbad> 好笑的是女的差一点抱不起来。
<knownbad> Zypeh: 你得一次打十行。
<Zypeh> knownbad, 不行啊
<Zypeh> knownbad, 能的话我早做了
<knownbad> 咦聪明的。
<knownbad> 呵呵
<knownbad> 算了，陷害你不成。
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 能的话你早就被踢了
<Zypeh> knownbad, 你会不？？
<Zypeh> ScarletWolf, 我被踢过，我懂得！！
<knownbad> 不会。
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 貌似是，我还有些印象呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/87828.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 求败[视频] -6park.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/87827.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 最火微博1025 看的人都惊心肉跳 -6park.com
<Zypeh> conky本身并不能生成圆形图？？
 * mayli 有人可以帮忙调查一下我每小时左右就要断开一次的原因么？
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 找方校长
<knownbad> 德国还是有白痴的
<mayli> ScarletWolf: ipv6
<ScarletWolf> mayli: 可以问问他那玩意最近有没有升级嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad  今天人人网上广被转发的一条状态：生命的宽度就在于：走在路上，看见一个老人摔倒，所有人都上去扶她，让她一时不知道该讹谁......
<knownbad> 这是什么？  讹？
<knownbad> 骗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 《人民日报》神文大标题是“央企成绩单令人振奋”，其中一个小标题是“三大油企表现好受益于油价走高”————老实说，我还真没见过通过垄断剥夺国民之后，还这么兴高采烈、恬不知耻的。这与黑社会宣布自己获利甚丰，是因为保护费额度提高有什么区别？——五岳散人
<gebjgd> 【 P.S 这样也太侮辱黑色会了！】
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8689c541tw1dmgh3hvzpog.gif
<gebjgd> 《人民日报》神文大标题是“央企成绩单令人振奋”，其中一个小标题是“三大油企表现好受益于油价走高”————老实说，我还真没见过通过垄断剥夺国民之后，还这么兴高采烈、恬不知耻的。这与黑社会宣布自己获利甚丰，是因为保护费额度提高有什么区别？——五岳散人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 骑马打仗？
<knownbad> 这以前是太监干的事。
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 《人民日报》神文大标题是“央企成绩单令人振奋”，其中一个小标题是“三大油企表现好受益于油价走高”————老实说，我还真没见过通过垄断剥夺国民之后，还这么兴高采烈、恬不知耻的。这与黑社会宣布自己获利甚丰，是因为保护费额度提高有什么区别？——五岳散人
<gebjgd> 【 P.S 这样也太侮辱黑色会了！】
<gebjgd> 邪门
<alvin_rxg> 行了，别乱发了
<knownbad> 歌功颂德罢了。
<gebjgd> [detached]
<gebjgd> 发错了
<knownbad> 面壁去
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 你们2个听相声么
<alvin_rxg> 不听
<Zypeh> knownbad, 看这个http://www.facethewall.com/
<kk> Zypeh ⇪ t: Face the Wall - Don Ellis 
<alvin_rxg> 打小就听不懂
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C37we-3IN64&feature=player_embedded
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: YouTube - 王自健 张伯鑫 超级大垫场痛骂发改委 歪唱太平歌词 1
<knownbad> 有时听。
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 听听这个，你一定听的懂
<knownbad> 其中一个是台湾的吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 耳朵刚恢复，没字幕还是有点吃力
<knownbad> 嗯，加油
<knownbad> 你能读嘴型吗？
<alvin_rxg> 话筒遮住的，看毛
<knownbad> 你喜欢看毛也行。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真脏
<knownbad> 瘦的那个叫什么名字？
<alvin_rxg> 你们俩都看过了，我还没呢……
<alvin_rxg> 叫 王建国
<knownbad> 还真敢说。
<gebjgd> 重启
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还没下班？
<knownbad> 才刚开张呢。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 3.1-1今早进了testing
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你是住公寓还是独门独户的那种啊
<knownbad> 帐篷
<knownbad> 晚上可以看星光
<snugglecat> knownbad, 正经的
<pocoyo> knownbad: debian?
<knownbad> 穷人住公寓。
<knownbad> arch kernel.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 急什么
<knownbad> 不急。
<knownbad> 跟您说声罢了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好像美国穷人也住独门独户的， 前边有草坪的那种
<snugglecat> knownbad, 求真相， 好像那种很普通的
<knownbad> 是有些地区房子便宜。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 你那只能住公寓？？ 
<snugglecat> knownbad, 是不是次贷破了， 情况就变了
<knownbad> 我在高房价地区。
<labrador> knownbad: 住那个城市？
<knownbad> 火星的中国城
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 华人聚居的地方？？ 是不是被中国人炒起来的
<labrador> 唉，我在 Toronto 的中国城
<snugglecat> knownbad, 周围邻居是不是温州人居多？
<knownbad> snugglecat: 这不是废话吗？
<knownbad> 广东人
<snugglecat> 看一些电视， 听到一耳朵， 好像中国房地产很难了， 要去美国炒房， 称低抄底， 不知道真假
<knownbad> 应该是真，这是个商机。  不过早已就有了。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我去google找找真相
<snugglecat> 美国房产还在下跌啊
<snugglecat> 温州炒房团还没炒上去啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 如果中国商人在美国炒房， 造成美国人也像中国那样买不了房了， 会怎么样
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国会不会出现这种情况啊
<snugglecat> 因中国人去炒房而造成房子过高，而买不起
<labrador> snugglecat: 在局部地区完全有这种可能
<knownbad> 现在就是了。
<snugglecat> labrador, 哦， 你认为， 如果真的变成酱紫， 当地政府会怎么做
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦
<knownbad> 蛮多的房地产是投资的不是住的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 关键词是 “因为中国人的炒房”， 美国人自己炒起来的不说
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就是说如果是中国人炒房炒起来的， 美国政府会做何反应
<knownbad> 老中地区很多出租房子的。
<labrador> 没什么可做的，经济规律自然会抑制这种情况
<labrador> in long term ...
<knownbad> 资本主义下钱没国籍肤色。
<snugglecat> labrador, 哦， 会不会以这个借口向中国实施啥的
<labrador> 同意 knownbad
<snugglecat> 哦
<labrador> snugglecat: 不可能做什么，有钱进来总是好事
<snugglecat> 但如果买不起房， 选民也不答应啊
<labrador> 只是在某些地区买不起房
<knownbad> 自由经济下很难控制热钱。
<snugglecat> 有无可能遇到酱紫状况，政府转移啥注意力，将这情况推到中国炒房客那
<knownbad> 热钱不需经过贷款系统。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 但资金进出美国得申报。
<snugglecat> 不懂了。 好吧， 我歇嘴了。 只是好奇
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 所以唯一门槛是税。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 转大钱的基本上都逃税。
<snugglecat> 你老婆来美国了， 还住公寓啊。 不得买个房子？
<knownbad> 买个屁。
<snugglecat> 还住公寓？
<knownbad> 准备让老婆卖屁股赚钱。
<snugglecat> .............................
<knownbad> 要不哪里来的钱？
<snugglecat> 现在贷款买房子应该很难吧， 自从次贷爆了之后
<knownbad> 要不我也卖屁股去
<knownbad> 你倒是问了一个重点。
<snugglecat> 你菊花没不
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 你菊花漂亮不
<knownbad> 美国银行不放款呢。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 他们借了联邦几乎无利率的钱却不放款。
<snugglecat> 卖屁股， 会不会造成大便不禁啊， 卖的合不拢了
<knownbad> 拿个塞子。
<snugglecat> 据说老美那东西很长， 从下面进去， 会不会顶到胃
<knownbad> 你试试
<snugglecat> 不说了，越说越恶心
<knownbad> 东方人也有的。
<snugglecat> 哦， 吃了根黄金吧
<snugglecat> 象人
<knownbad> 还围道腰上当皮带。
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 不说了， 去看视频，然后快点完成我的东西
<snugglecat> labrador, 最后问一问题， 你也是老美？？
<snugglecat> fivesheep, knownbad, labrador 三个老美
<knownbad> 他加拿大的吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 搞定晚饭
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆很满意
<knownbad> 那没用。
<knownbad> 得在床上满意
<gebjgd> knownbad: 错了。饭桌上床上都要满意
<knownbad> 那你老婆太挑了。
<knownbad> 大不了去外面吃。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 外面？外面有能吃的东西么？
<knownbad> 美国还好，只油盐多了点。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 油盐多了就是垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的口味很挑
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一般的餐馆不行
<knownbad> 我懒人屎尿不多。
<knownbad> 我老婆懒人屎尿多。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 难怪。吃成那样
<knownbad> 你也迟早会吃宽的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我向来很宽
<knownbad> 我起码还有老婆一起肥。
<knownbad> 那你老婆经常被你压伤了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还行吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她习惯了
<knownbad> 暴男。
<knownbad> 我是也得吃健康些了。  都是因为老婆想不开要生比比。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她浪够了？
<ofan> 哈喽
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg http://game.zol.com.cn/slide/255/2551592_1.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ ti: 惊艳！国外妹子COS《天堂II》性感女精灵-游戏频道-ZOL中关村在线
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg 美么？
<alvin_rxg> 美的都不是我的
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 不美
<knownbad> not my cup of tea
<fivesheep> knownbad: 准备生了?
 * luojie-dune 抱抱 alvin_rxg
<luojie-dune> fivesheep:  knownbad  都有孩子了？
<knownbad> 人在江湖
<fivesheep> 但jj在你身上
<knownbad> 孩子还在裤子里
<alvin_rxg> whut?
<knownbad> 但抵不过老婆强奸
<alvin_rxg> kk: hi
<knownbad> fivesheep: 等你交个就知道
<kk> alvin_rxg, 好  ㍛ 
<fivesheep> knownbad: .... 这说得. 哪个男的不想被女人强奸
<fivesheep> 年轻女人
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你不会想让凤姐强奸？
<fivesheep> 年轻貌美
<knownbad> 她也不是我要的杯茶。
<luojie-dune> fivesheep: 。。。
<fivesheep> 一个茶壶, 起码要配四个茶杯
<luojie-dune> fivesheep: 我不想。
<knownbad> 倒也不是，是精神强奸。。。。。
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你配了4个就要知道了
<fivesheep> 没机会...
<knownbad> fivesheep: 那你呢？
<luojie-dune> fivesheep: 先证明你里面有水源源不断。
<knownbad> 找到女人睡没？
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 你应该水不多
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 干瘪干瘪的
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我每天喝水很多。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 没用，你存不住
<gebjgd> 五羊羊应该水很多
<knownbad> fivesheep: 干嘛，又跑了？
<knownbad> 羊骚多
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你怎么知道每天经过我的水超过 3 L
<alvin_rxg> 3l 水很多了，得10分钟上一次洗手间的
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 笨啊，我还算上了呼吸和流汗。
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<luojie-dune> 123456 seconds...
<luojie-dune> lol
<alvin_rxg> kk: hi
<kk> alvin_rxg, 好  ㍜ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的上网本还是1G内存呢
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 跑win7 starter?
<alvin_rxg> yo..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没dual boot?
<alvin_rxg> 有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debia？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<knownbad> 咦，3.1-2进了testing。
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror 要下载半个小时。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在ddr 3 2G才13欧，算上运费
<alvin_rxg> 我机器是 ddr2 ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那郁闷了
<alvin_rxg> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/zubehoer/arbeitsspeicher+zubehoer/notebook+ddr2  好贵啊，还都不是我那机器的频率，我要 533 的
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Notebook und Computer Zubehör bei notebooksbilliger.de
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: billiger.de
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不行， ddr2 都这个价了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 够贵的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你错过了时机了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ebay 上找找嘞，挑个二手的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我正在挑硬盘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: usb的移动硬盘
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 你还玩 UrT
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 和我的颓废期一样。
<alvin_rxg> 不可以么？
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<luojie-dune> 没啥。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/uivFH 还行……
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: DDR RAM 512MB | eBay
<alvin_rxg> 艹，怎么标题是 512MB 呢
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 怎么不 USB 的 SSD 硬盘
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 你的电脑跑 U
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 多么快呢？
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/lB4vJ  <== 这两页的内存我都能用的
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: DDR RAM 512MB | eBay
<luojie-dune> 上网本 玩UrT 还有速度吗？
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 啥
<alvin_rxg> ……
<luojie-dune> 就算是用 Windows 玩，也卡死吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> 谁说我用 netbook 玩了呢？
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 好吗？
<luojie-dune> 哦。
<luojie-dune> 看你讨论上网本。。。
<alvin_rxg> ...
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 在手机上玩
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 对ssd不感冒
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg:  http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=66595
<kk> luojie-dune ⇪ t: Counter strike in nokia n900 (urban terror ) - maemo.org - Talk
<luojie-dune> gebjgd:  哦。我对上网本的要求最基础的就是 SSD硬盘。
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/h76y9p-80726?raw  真悲惨
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 太小，放不下东西，而且没法dual boot
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 333mhz?
<alvin_rxg> yo..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么破玩意啊
<alvin_rxg> 古老的玩意儿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的上网本内？
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<luojie-dune> 手机
<luojie-dune> lol
<luojie-dune> 1024MB RAM 的手机
<luojie-dune> 炫耀的啊。我的手机才 256MB RAM。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: acer新出了一款笔记本
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 蜂鸟系列。比苹果还薄
 * luojie-dune 的手机比大多数轻薄笔记本还要厚
 * luojie-dune 拥有厚度同于数码相机的手机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/news/messages/46075.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 中国“狼爸”教育手册:每天挨顿骂 孩子进北大(图) -6park.com
<knownbad> 完全同意把孩子当狗养。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://db.tt/UYgjjiwh
<knownbad> https://www.youtube.com/embed/Pv67P4S7_vg?feature=player_embedded
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 什么东西
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://site.douban.com/widget/notes/1957811/note/146256318/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Spring的豆瓣电台 (Windows、Linux) 
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 桌面电台？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: yo
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 可能我是linux第一个……
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 有很多  bug
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没有mac版的..
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你mac啊……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 恩
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 有源码，你编译下呗。 "qt"
<ofan> 一般也不听豆瓣电台
<alvin_rxg> ok
<snugglecat> 什么叫以言治罪呢！你现在当街呼喊漫骂党和国家领导人，会不会被处置呢！被处置会不会被称之为以言治罪呢！。
<kk>  06:11
<snugglecat> 在德国当街谩骂党和国家领导人会不会被处置！ 处置会不会称之为以言获罪
<snugglecat> 美国呢
<snugglecat> http://www.wyzxsx.com/Article/Class14/200804/36786.html
<kk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 张志新的喉管与毛远新的腿
<snugglecat> 不知道张志新的真相， 只看评论
<ppdd> hello~~~这么早有人吗？
<snugglecat> ppdd, 有美国鬼子
<ppdd> 谁
<snugglecat> 美国鬼子自己出来
<ofan> snugglecat: 大叔起的挺早
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你也是。
<snugglecat> ofan, 我没睡
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 你是不死不睡不老大叔。
<ofan> snugglecat: 前段时间我也是晚上不睡
<knownbad> snugglecat: ?
<snugglecat> knownbad, ppdd 他找你
<knownbad> 你爷爷？
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆你真早
<knownbad> snugglecat: 给你的  http://goo.gl/OMvij
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: YouTube - Realistikmankene.com Orjinal Realistik Mankenler
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-26
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看不到
<knownbad> 爬墙
<snugglecat> 爬了，我的ssh不准放视频，其他的可以
<ofan> snugglecat: 买我的VPN吧
<ofan> 能看各种视频
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/159726.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: IBM 95年坚持每季度向股东派发股息_IBM_cnBeta.COM
<atcho> 大家好
<kk> atcho, 好  ㍠ 
<ofan> 好
<atcho> 还是乱码纷纷
<atcho> 大家有用电纸书的吗
<atcho> 亚马逊的那个叫kindle的
<atcho> 还有国产×王 翰林啥的
<knownbad> 下班去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咱也是女CEO了...
<xiong__> 早上好
 * hamo 早上好..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，看到那新闻了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Minitunes 音乐播放器更名为 Musique http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350942 据Webupd8消息，Minitunes–一款Qt音乐播放器，新版本更名为“Musique”。新版本修复了一些bug，并开始提供了windows版，现在Musique真正实现跨平台了，在MacOS和Linux上都可以运行。 Myblog: http://blog.51osos.com/linuxnews/musique-music-player/ Ubuntu 用户可 ...
<crose> 狗的猫腻
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • tweak your terminal http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350944 gnome3的终端配置 打开gconf-editor，找到/apps/gnome-terminal 之后，修改开始。 1. 将终端的粘贴快捷键由默认的Ctrl+Shift+V更换为Ctrl+V 找到keybindings选项，之后找到如下图所示选项，将<Ctrl><Shinf>v换为<Ctrl>v即可。 shot1.png 2.安装了某个字体，但是在终端 ...
 * ScarletWolf 山西太原一家自营臭豆腐的商家将自家店铺命名为“国足臭豆腐”，以表明自己对中国足球“恨铁不成钢”的态度
<adam8157> 爱养鱼，尤爱金龙，不得法，总死，遂总买，在买到第五条时，老板欲言又止，说：兄弟，这鱼不是吃的！
<dreamcast_sh> .....
<MeaCulpa> ...
<crose> 欲言又止……到底是说了还没说……
<AsuraLe> crose: 没说
<AsuraLe> crose: 想说但是没有说
<crose> AsuraLe: 那最后不是说了么……
<AsuraLe> crose: 欲言又止的意思是最后还是没有说
<AsuraLe> crose: 比如: 我跟你说个事，唉！ 还是算了！
<AsuraLe> 这就叫欲言又止
<crose> AsuraLe: 老板欲言又止，说： = =！
<AsuraLe> crose: 最终我还是没跟你说这个“事"
<AsuraLe> crose: 那老板本来想说他为什么= =！,但是没说
<crose> ……
<AsuraLe> crose: 欲言又止的意思就是说本来有话但是由于某种原因(一定是说话人自己心理上的原因)，最终没有说出来
<crose> 我懂得
<crose> 所以才没看懂
<AsuraLe> crose: ^_^
<crose> 欲言又止，说
<crose>  :D 
<AsuraLe> 欲言又止，说.....，这样的用法是表示本来有更多的话，或者是话说了一半
<AsuraLe> crose: 比如我对你欲言又止，说“你，唉～”
<crose> 是的
<crose> 说自己是没问题的
<crose> 但怎么知道别人后面说的不是前面犹豫那下想说的呢
<AsuraLe> crose: 说其他人也是没问题的～～～因为欲言又止其实表达的是一种表情情绪～～这是可以看出来的或者从语气听出来的。
<crose> 所以说是“犹豫了一下，说……”
<AsuraLe> 犹豫了一下，说...这是最终还是说了...
<crose> 对啊
<crose> 是最终说了啊
<tsllst> /names*
<AsuraLe> 而欲言又止，说"...."说后面的内容其实已经不重要了，这个内容通常都是反应情绪的一些词了。而重要的在于欲言又止，吞吞吐吐、犹犹豫豫，最终没有说什么有实际意义的
<crose> 是的
<crose>  但是这个笑话的包袱恰恰就是最后一句啊 :D 
<AsuraLe> crose: 比如这样一句话： 老板昨天下班的时候对于欲言又止，说“我们公司，最近似乎，唉，算了～～”。
<AsuraLe> crose: 在刚才那句话里，老板是说了不少话，但是这些话都没有实际意义，到底公司怎么了，老板最终还是没有说
<summerman> 1010大家用的怎么样啊？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 【联想】S10上网本【2009年购买】显卡连接22寸液晶使用心得 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350950 这是介绍帖，呵呵，当时因为图便宜和便携买了一部联想S10上网本，鸡肋的处理器英特尔 凌动Atom N270配鸡肋的显卡GMA 950集显，虽然性能不强，不过Ubuntu一直支持很好，最近因为HOLD不住买了一部AOC e2 ...
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 11.04能不能安11.10的声卡驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350957 前几天折腾了几天系统，为了升级11.10把电脑都弄崩了，内核还载不进去 结果删了一切 ，最后装个全新的11.10，发现11.04内置的麦克风能用了还是很开心的 一看声音选项似乎是有了新的驱动 可是悲剧的是在11.10我的N多东西都不能编译， ...
<drazet>  哈喽哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<marginalia> 更新到11.10以后，本本启动的时候老是等待网络配置怎么回事？
<marginalia> 显示waiting for network configuration
<AsuraLe> 网络配置没对 
<marginalia> 网络地址是自动分配的。
<AsuraLe> 你以前是不是用interface配置文件配置的网络？
<drazet> 有谁用T400装过debian6？
<marginalia> 恩，好像我保留以前的配置了。
<marginalia> "Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration
<marginalia> 机子启动起来网络一点问题都没有。就是得等
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似那EZUpdate有强迫装lotus symphony的意思...
<AsuraLe> marginalia: 如果你以前用了Interface 配置网络，那么11.10的gnome3的网络配置工具会无法识别配置
<marginalia> 找到答案了。
<AsuraLe> marginalia: 我台式机在测试的时候如果使用interface配置的，到了gnome3就会直接显示无连接！
<marginalia> I think this delay is due to one (or more) network interfaces not being present on start-up so the system is giving them time (120secs) to try to come on line.
<marginalia> I had a similar issue and found an obsolete 'auto wlan0' entry in my /etc/network/interfaces.conf file - commenting this out returning the boot time to the normal speedy self.
<marginalia> ／etc/network/interfaces.conf里面的设定有问题。
<marginalia> /etc/network/interfaces
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • arch的shutter，运行3D插件出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350962 fxckshutter.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 baker — 2011-10-26 11:16 
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • Crontab 任务不能运行？高手请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350967 我的ubuntu版本是11.04 我建立一个cron任务 grant@ubuntu:~$ crontab -l # Begin Whenever generated tasks for: test * * * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'cd /home/grant/project/test && script/rails runner -e production '\''Test.do_job'\''' # End Whenever generated tasks for: test 这个命令/bin/bash -l -c 'cd /home/g ...
<Evanescence> 有人用aptitude的吗? 奇怪了aptitude, 我 
<Evanescence> 有人用aptitude的吗? 奇怪了aptitude, 我 aptitude purge unity unity-2d 竟然 No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. 我肯定我系统里unity 还在...
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 这个，aptitude检索的应该是软件包列表树吧
<CyrusYzGTt>  3.1.0-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 所以?
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: f16放出了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. enen
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我运行 apt-get purge unity 得到The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Evanescence>   ubuntu-desktop* unity-2d*
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 只要你从源里更新的树里没有，那就查不到没有unity
<Evanescence> 难道非要在写在unity的时候把ubuntu-desktop也删除吗?
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 悲剧的
<AsuraLe> apt-get 貌似除了会检索从源建立的树，还会检索你独立按照的包
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 不过具体的我也不太清楚
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 难道aptitude还不如apt-get ...
<Evanescence> 我试试, 写在ubuntu-desktop, 然后重新安装
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 根据我了解的，有人说aptitude好，有人说apt-get 好
<crose> Evanescence: ubuntu-desktop是个虚包吧
<Evanescence> crose: 是的, 里面一大堆基本的
<crose> aptitude木有超级牛力
<Evanescence> crose: 偏偏和unity搞在一起
<crose> 卸载了也没关系的
<Evanescence> crose: 我也同意, 就是搜索上做的比较好
<Kandu> 搜索上巨好
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: ubuntu-desktop好像就包含一堆索引吧？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 可能是我看到写在的大小才2M
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 貌似跟gnome环境那个包一个意思
 * crose 表示debian搜索一直用新立得
<AsuraLe> crose: 我搜索一直也是syna，如果知道大概确定是什么就apt-get了
<crose> Evanescence: 删了也不要紧，那玩意主要是装起来方便的
<Evanescence> crose: 不是把
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 他里面就是ubuntu桌面环境使用的那些软件，编了个索引放进去
<crose> Evanescence: 是的额……
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 所以没有也可以?
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你装那个包就会等于是把ubuntu的桌面环境需要的依赖和软件一起都装了
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe: 是的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 哦. 明白了
<crose> 没有也可以的
<crose> AsuraLe: 自言自语啊
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 难道你要用gnome桌面还要装gnome环境？
<AsuraLe> crose: 自言自语一下，其实是不小心点错了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 呵呵, 也对
<Kandu> crose: 看了這個，基本上都只用 aptitude 了 http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_the_aptitude_regex_formula 
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: Chapter 2. Debian package management
<Evanescence> 重启测试
<AsuraLe> 重启？
<AsuraLe> 他好像只需要logout就可以了吧
<crose> Kandu: 正则我写的不怎么样，经常把自己绕进去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天为了开notes db启动windows
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/10/26/russia-vs-china.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 国内观光：中俄小学足球赛0:15收场
<AsuraLe> Kandu: 也没比syna强什么阿
<Stifler> test
<kk> Stifler, ....  ㍤ 
<crose> Time.now
 * crose 命令忘了，调戏bot失败
<AsuraLe> kk: say somthing ,stupid guy
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 校长拒绝俄方要求的90分钟比赛要求改为40分钟
<MeaCulpa> 这张照片太夸张了
<AsuraLe> 完了，他脾气变好了，现在是骂不还口的～
<crose> AsuraLe: 你被bot调戏了
<crose>  :D 
<MeaCulpa> kk: STFU
<AsuraLe> crose: 以前骂他他要回话的，现在不回了
<kk> AsuraLe, 财产以后愚蠢的家伙。  ㍤ 
<AsuraLe> 。。。。。。
<AsuraLe> kk: 你的反应越来越迟钝了....
<lowy1160> 刚刚看到笨兔兔网站上的更新 怎么立马就打不开了 
<AsuraLe> 忽然发现一个问题,为啥刚才读标题的是 roylez?
<jarodlau> 谁用grub2做过多启动的u盘? 
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> jarodlau: wo
<adam8157> http://www.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/1763359/medium/1763359.jpg
<MeaCulpa> RT @zzzzhe: RT @lerosua: 我刚学会C,dennis走了，我刚用上mbp,jobs也走了，我lisp还未入门，john也走了。于是我准备写『入党申请书』
<jarodlau> adam8157: 有教程之类的没有, 我使用 arch的grub2无法制作usb,无法启动?
<adam8157> jarodlau:http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/boot-freedos/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 给优盘添加FreeDOS启动项 at Adam's
<adam8157> jarodlau: 提示什么? 无法启动
<jarodlau> adam8157: 说没有可以启动的 资源
<Stifler_> tes.t
<jarodlau> adam8157: 前面用的方法是提示 没有可以启动的选项,然后就停在 boot: 这里了,
<adam8157> jarodlau: 你写启动项了么?
<Kandu> crose, AsuraLe: 優勢不在正則，而是能按照 relation 來搜索，正向和反向都行。 synaptic 的自定義 filter 功能不錯，但比不了 aptitude 的
<iOpera> adam8157: 估计他不会按e，然后手动处理的。说了白说。谁蛋痛到做多启动哦。是不。
<jarodlau> adam8157: 写了啊,按照这个操作的 http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/665/installing-grub-2-on-a-usb-flash-drive 
<kk> jarodlau ⇪ t: Installing Grub (2) on a USB flash drive - Unix and Linux - Stack Exchange
<adam8157> iOpera: 我就多启动
<adam8157> iOpera: 优盘上有freedos debian puppy
<iOpera> adam8157: 因为你本来就是蛋啊。 lol
<adam8157> iOpera: ee快递了没?
<jarodlau> adam8157: u盘16G,不做多启动,浪费,所以就搞个多启动.但是连grub2的那个启动画面,menu都进不去
<iOpera> adam8157: 快了
<adam8157> iOpera: 说不好送你个比G7贵很多的神秘礼物
<iOpera> adam8157: 其他设备不会玩
<iOpera> 额。干吗那么贵？
<adam8157> iOpera: 不是电子设备 哇哈哈
<iOpera> 人？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<adam8157> iOpera: 对我来说是废柴, 适合大款用的东西
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<iOpera> 。。
<adam8157> roylez: 有啊
<jarodlau> adam8157:  http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread379238.html 还有这个操作,连menu都进不去..
<kk> jarodlau ⇪ ti: 新手参考贴：用U盘grub2引导，硬盘安装archlinux(archlinux-2011.08-2-archboot.iso)的前期操作。 - LinuxSir.Org
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2011/10/21/zhejiang_led_billboard_plays_porn_v.php
<adam8157> roylez: 卖人成功一半了
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 多少钱一斤卖的？我收30%税
<iOpera> 卖人。卖lp?
<adam8157> jarodlau: arch的话, 没弄过live
<iOpera> 不会吧
<adam8157> roylez: 我们也要交税
<jarodlau> adam8157: 你使用的那个系统的grub2,我下载一个?
<adam8157> jarodlau: 哪个系统的? 不懂你的意思...你是说什么live系统?
<adam8157> freedos. puppy debian
<jarodlau> adam8157: 我现在怀疑arch的grub2有问题,看wiki,操作一点问题都没有,可是就是无法启动
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://shanghaiist.com/2011/10/24/laowais_with_supersized_ccks_compla.php
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Laowais with supersized c*cks complain to Shanghai Daily about the lack of condoms that fit them: Shanghaiist
<MeaCulpa> 注意看最后一句评论
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 我果然还是土得要死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350973 snapshot1.png 原来dolphin也是可以用来当ftp客户端的 一般应用那些个ftp客户端软件神马的可以不用了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mazenvoy — 2011-10-26 12:38 
 * CyrusYzGTt .. 终于 ibus修复了，，可以远离 pinyinlish了
 * CyrusYzGTt .. 终于 ibus修复了，，可以远离 pinyinlish了
 * CyrusYzGTt .. 终于 ibus修复了，，可以远离 pinyinlish了
 * CyrusYzGTt .. 终于 ibus修复了，，可以远离 pinyinlish了
 * CyrusYzGTt .. 终于 ibus修复了，，可以远离 pinyinlish了
<francis> 这小伙太激动了。。。
<roylez> 配图不错
<CyrusYzGTt> http://gz.city.ifeng.com/fengyankansui/detail_2011_10/25/96200_0.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 广州空气中有害颗粒含量飙升 灰霾天猛增十倍_凤眼看穗_广州站_凤凰网
<francis> 乱码。。。都上来了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 。。那不是吾的乱码，，是网页的
<francis> dolphin的强大之处来自KIO
<adam8157> laowai...
<francis> 也是喜欢KDE的原因
<francis> samba也可以，不止TFP
<francis> FTP
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 内核升级到 v3.1稳定版，，ibus就能用了，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<adam8157> 有直接关系么...
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 难道你原来是3.1不稳定？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,不知道
<francis> 内核和ibus有关系吗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 之前是 v3.1-rc9 和rc10
 * AsuraLe 我觉得应该没关系吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 现在 3.1.0-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 
<AsuraLe> 难道内核对中文的支持有问题？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你原来肯定配置有问题
<francis> 内核对中文支持？？
<francis> 这是由桌面环境负责的
<francis> KDE或者Gnome
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 我木有修改过 ibus.. 就是今天升级完 Compose 'Final' RC  就能用了
<francis> 不过可以把中文支持编译到内核中。这样X起不来的时候。终端还是能显示中文
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ .. 不过，，还是不高兴，， opera 11.52-1100 还是 crash ..
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: :P
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ .. 什么事？？
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: è´ºOpera Crash
<CyrusYzGTt> iOpera§  帮吾教训 MeaCulpa 
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 帮依修好Opera再来教训吾
<zhangkaixuan> IRC 扫盲大补帖 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/10/irc-tips/
<kk> zhangkaixuan ⇪ t: IRC 扫盲大补帖 | OSMSG 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<crose> arch源里的还是11.51……
<atcho`> iOpera: 是不是igoogle？
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho`§ 惊现 freessh 
<crose> 机器人暴走了……
<CyrusYzGTt> crose§ 哪个bot暴走了。， 
<crose> CyrusYzGTt: 一步留神翻页到前面去了，呵
<crose> kk	CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 广州空气ä¸æœ‰å®³é¢—粒含量飙升 灰霾天猛增十倍_凤眼看穗_广州站_凤凰网
<CyrusYzGTt> crose§ 是 kk bot决定只支持utf-8的网页，，
<kk> crose, 他们使用消毒的针头注射致命吗？  ㍥ 
<atcho`> CyrusYzGTt: 现在用的不是免费的 用了很久 一直开着 （并且不是按月按年收费。。。）
<crose> kk: ！@#￥%……&*
<atcho`> CyrusYzGTt: 好久没聊了。。。不知道你的性向是啥样了
<kk> crose, 您的真实姓名是什么？  ㍥ 
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho`§ .. 好吧，， 你上次介绍的，， freessh很弱 。。每次一到节假日 前后 3个月，，基本不能用
<CyrusYzGTt> atcho`§ .. 只对 MM 感兴趣
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ScarletWolf> kk: 进化了？
<kk> ScarletWolf, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  ㍥ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 小狼，打正體中文了
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 小狼，吾可以打正體中文了
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我只有歪体中文
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 哦，， 吾也可以歪体
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你个混蛋，竟然放弃宣传传统文字了。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ?? 什么是传统文字？
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<marginalia> 有没有打算玩一下lfs的，想深入了解一下。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。是广东字。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 就是正体
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 你将甲骨文 打出来试试
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 甲骨文被抛弃了。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ ,, ibus修复了，，可以打正體了
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 你说正体不就完了。。。。什么叫广东字。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§  ,, ibus修复了，，可以打正體了
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 他的是广东字啊。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 1949年以前全国都用的正体..
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 1955年吧。。。
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 你懂什么 你用的繁体还不是把前面的隶书什么的给顶了
<xiaohao> marginalia: LFS...我做了一半没做下去
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 反正用了几千年了，不差那几年
<xiaohao> marginalia: genntoo你用过了没
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 隶书的主要是体被取代，不是扁扁了。
<marginalia> 没有，我就用过debian跟ubuntu
<AsuraLe> xiaohao: 你想自己写一个LFS？
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 请教如何修改gnome shell css文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350981 昨天换了个gnome shell主题。用着听不错，就是右上角挺难受的。图标排的太紧了。 请教如何修改那个css文件，才能把图标分散开。多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu与Linux — 2011-10-26 13:22 
<dungeon_jiero> 都闲着搞什么系统。。。
<xiaohao> AsuraLe: 没那么大本事。。我是按照手册上装的
<jyfl987> dungeon_jiero: 毛 历代字形改来改去的
<marginalia> 按手册装完，对系统也有更好的了解。
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero: 广东字？
<dungeon_jiero> jyfl987: 恩。
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 哈哈
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero: 你又犯傻？
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 字形改来改去那是字体的问题～～～每个朝代都有自己的字体～
<dungeon_jiero> gebjgd: 不错我是发傻了。你能怎样。
<gebjgd> dungeon_jiero: 广东人用简体字
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 以前再怎么改也没人把异体字当正体用～
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,, 恩，吾正在使用簡體字
 * adam8157 等会儿要面试别人, 我自己反而挺紧张的...
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 正常的。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 你太直了。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 難道是美女
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 汝还是用正体吧，吾爱好汝之正体～
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 而且心地不够坏。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我在之前单位面试现在单位的人，高价挖过去了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 女人？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 电话面试
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 額
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 。。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦，，木有視頻？？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 那有毛怕得
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 视频个鬼
<adam8157> gebjgd: 这是我第二次面试别人, 紧张啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 唉～～
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你在之前单位面试现在单位的人.....这纠结的....
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 让对方即时写个视频聊天客户端。
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... AsuraLe ....
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 你眼神太次了
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 异体是正体是相对的 有的朝代认为这个是正体 你怎么说？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 别告诉我你是码工
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 汉字早就改了好多次了
<MeaCulpa> lol
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 好吧，共产党是特例～～
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 我们这里简体字是正体
<gebjgd> 用句老北京的话说，就您这眼神还玩鹰呢
<MeaCulpa> AsuraLe: 你那是前朝的正体
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa: 对于我来说，简体就是简体，正体就是正体
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 以前的朝代也有改好不好
<jyfl987> 我不是给共产党说好话  我是觉得这种正体 异体之争太扯淡 繁体写起来太麻烦 虽然是漂亮 但是如果别人学不会有什么用
<jyfl987> 其实最好是大家都用英文
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 等我来到现在的公司，才感觉到原先我面的那家伙太免了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 等我来到现在的公司，才感觉到原先我面的那家伙太面了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 面?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: yeah, 面
<adam8157> å¼±?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 对，弱
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 是的
<adam8157> 呵呵
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 那就丢掉了传统了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 是那种在这里混了很久没出头之日的家伙，跳一次给他赚到了
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 你干脆中国历史也不要学了
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 你什么眼神啊
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 是 jyfl987 说的
<gebjgd> 我靠，受不了了
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 就你这个眼神还上irc呢
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 因为我在看其他东西...我知道是他说的，但是手快点错了～
 * adam8157 RedHat招内核开发, 测试, C, Java, 虚拟化, 云技术等相关工程师 http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<gebjgd> @@!
<adam8157> lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我可以吹云技术...
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 临时切过来回完去继续看我的别的东西，所以会乱套
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 而且我简历只有一页
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我简历两页 一页中文一页英文
 * adam8157 RedHat招内核开发, 测试, C, Java, 虚拟化, 云计算等相关工程师 http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 记得你们有位大大的blog说看简历很烦...
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你上面说的所有东西我都只知道皮毛....
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊, 靠谱的简历很少的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 罗列点关键字，其余靠面试
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 怎么是你自己的网站？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 简历只是用来不被业余的HR filter掉
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 是啊, 极度缺人, 就在blog上挂咯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 罗列点通俗易懂的关键字而已
 * MeaCulpa 也去blog挂，nngx, 极度缺钱
 * angelife arch 下yaourt -S mendeleydesktop 速度奇慢，请教思路
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 你们拿java做虾米东西？
<adam8157> AsuraLe: JBOSS
<lainme> angelife: goto http://www.mendeley.com/download-mendeley-desktop/
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: Download Mendeley Desktop - Manage and Share Research Papers | Mendeley
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我觉得我还是去练习linux C好了....我不喜欢java，不能用指针，虽然我指针很烂
<adam8157> AsuraLe: :)
<angelife> lainme: 。。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 指针是啥...
<angelife> lainme: 自己做包啊
<lainme> angelife: 何必用yaourt，也就是解了下压缩啊
<AsuraLe> adam8157: Linux C练习到哪个程度可以去你们那？
<angelife> lainme: 哦，是啊
<adam8157> AsuraLe: ...
<lainme> angelife: 二进制包，又不是源码
<angelife> lainme: 谢谢啦：）
<angelife> lainme: 我瞅瞅去
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 传统有什么大不了的 甲骨文也是传统 干嘛他们丢了呢
<gebjgd> lainme: yaourt就是解压缩？
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你爹也是传统，也扔了把
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 有什么大不了的 
<lainme> gebjgd: 这个是二进制包。那个pkgbuild就是下载、解压缩、丢到/opt，弄个.desktop到/usr/share/applications
<gebjgd> lainme: @@
<angelife> lainme: 哦知道啦
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐姐
<adam8157> lainme: 搞学术的人看的东西就是不一样 :)
<angelife> lainme: 现在问题变成下载 http://s3.amazonaws.com/mendeley-desktop-download/linux/mendeleydesktop-1.1.3-linux-x86_64.tar.bz2 速度超慢，怎么办啦
<gebjgd> angelife: aria2c axel
<angelife> gebjgd: 恩，谢谢
<liemehoc> 帮忙看看http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=350908&sid=70c840826bec33f7f27ba4e8f27adf98
<liemehoc> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=350908&sid=70c840826bec33f7f27ba4e8f27adf98
<kk> liemehoc ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Sony C1 笔记本使用atyfb驱动时屏幕变白
<kk> liemehoc ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Sony C1 笔记本使用atyfb驱动时屏幕变白
<angelife> gebjgd: aria2c -s 4 http://s3.amazonaws.com/mendeley-desktop-download/linux/mendeleydesktop-1.1.3-linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<angelife> 还是很慢
<gebjgd> angelife: 我这里单线程都233k
<angelife> gebjgd: 需要特别配置么
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • gcc时 遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350983 各位大侠好 ，小弟 最近安装了 Ubuntu10.04LTS 运行 gcc -lz -o target target.c 提示: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz 这是 什么问题？ -lz 是什么库 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tosail2010 — 2011-10-26 13:53 
<angelife> gebjgd: [  0%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [   3.9KB/s]
<angelife> [  0%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [   2.4KB/s]
<angelife> [  0%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [   2.9KB/s]
<angelife> [  0%]  .
<angelife> Connection 3 timed out
<angelife> gebjgd: 现在我用axel
<angelife> gebjgd: 都慢
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. aria2c
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 用了慢
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ wget curl..
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 难道我要用迅雷嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ .. 好吧，自己覺得哪個快，就用哪個
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ ,,試試讓牆外的下載，然後 傳送給你，，‘
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 好！
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 哦
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢～
<gebjgd> angelife: 迅雷对你那个资源不会有任何的优化
<angelife> gebjgd: 为什么呢？
<gebjgd> angelife: 你以为你迅雷是万能的额呢
<angelife> gebjgd: 为什么呢？
<gebjgd> angelife: 真的是中华民族的敖叫呢？
<angelife> gebjgd: 迅雷还是有长处的，比如下断档
<gebjgd> angelife: aria2c axel都能下载断档
<MeaCulpa> aria2c更好些
<gebjgd> angelife: 连fx自带的都能断点续传了
<AsuraLe> wget也支持断点续传。
<angelife> gebjgd: 能下死链接
<gebjgd> angelife: 屁
<gebjgd> angelife: 那是你觉得那个链接死了
<MeaCulpa> angelife: aria2c -x 5
<gebjgd> angelife: 其实迅雷保存了
<angelife> MeaCulpa: 恩我试试看
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: aria2c又比axel好了？
<angelife> gebjgd: 我知道
<MeaCulpa> nax connections per server 默认是1, 怎么说也得改大
<CyrusYzGTt> DTO可以續傳，，也有多綫程的‘
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 个人愚见
<iOpera> 网络蚂蚁最好了。 lol
<gebjgd> 还是快车最好 jetcar
<angelife> 55555
<angelife> 不灵的
<MeaCulpa> angelife: 你啥参数
<angelife> aria2c -x 5
<angelife> aria2c -s 4 http://s3.amazonaws.com/mendeley-desktop-download/linux/mendeleydesktop-1.1.3-linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<AK-47> 该服务器用啥子命令？
<AK-47> 改
<CyrusYzGTt> .. angelife ,,不是哦，，吾這裏下載哪個什麼 M ，，很快
<MeaCulpa> -j -x -s 都用上...
<angelife> MeaCulpa: 哦
<Kandu> angelife: 別聽他們瞎忽悠，在兲朝，快不了的
<MeaCulpa> :P
<gebjgd> angelife: 你用的是调制解调器吧？
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: +1
<gebjgd> Kandu: +1
<angelife> 。。。。。
<angelife> 扯
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ vpn .,不限速的
<gebjgd> angelife: 翻墙吧
<angelife> 4M adsl。。。。
<gebjgd> angelife: 同样4m dsl的路过
<angelife> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 1M ADSL 路過
<MeaCulpa> angelife: [#1 SIZE:4.7MiB/31.5MiB(15%) CN:1 SPD:570.4KiBs ETA:48s]
<angelife> 俺还是迅雷吧
<MeaCulpa> 速度还可以啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似只要 那個代理不限制速度，下載一般很快的
<MeaCulpa> 5xxk呢
<angelife> 表刺激我
<MeaCulpa> 下好了...
<angelife> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gid|stat|avg speed  |path/URI
<MeaCulpa> ===+====+===========+=========================================================== 1|  OK| 471.3KiB/s|/home/jyxu/mendeleydesktop-1.1.3-linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<MeaCulpa> 平均471.3K
<angelife> 。。。。
<gebjgd> angelife: 26% [=========>                             ] 8.871.481    417K/s  ETA 71s  
<MeaCulpa> angelife: 可怜的娃娃
<gebjgd> angelife: wget 单线程 417k
<angelife> 。。。。
<gebjgd> angelife: 死了算了
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ ,,
 * MeaCulpa 发觉自己翻墙了...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 发觉自己肉身翻墙了
<CyrusYzGTt> 發覺自己還木有飛昇
 * gebjgd 起床吃早餐
<MeaCulpa> angelife: 我们提供带下载服务吧，扔dropbox?
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> 孩子哭闹的时候就在边上打开电视，再打开洗衣机，然后拍小孩的背，一会儿小孩子就睡着了。理论依据是小孩子最多同时关注2件事情，如果有三件事情需要同时关注，他就只能睡觉了…结论：所有小孩都是单核处理器，一旦多线程，就自动挂起
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 哄小孩撒尿吹口哨，就这个道理
<crose> 如果接着哭呢？说明被开核了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ht吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 不知道有木有avx
<angelife> 0% [                                       ] 89,943      --.-K/s  eta 3d 21h
<angelife> --2011-10-26 14:21:35--  (try: 2)  http://s3.amazonaws.com/mendeley-desktop-download/linux/mendeleydesktop-1.1.3-linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<angelife> Connecting to s3.amazonaws.com|207.171.185.200|:80... connected.
<angelife> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 206 Partial Content
<angelife> Length: 33102541 (32M), 33028020 (31M) remaining [application/x-bzip2]
<angelife> Saving to: `mendeleydesktop-1.1.3-linux-x86_64.tar.bz2.1'
<angelife> 0% [                                       ] 89,943      --.-K/s  eta 5d 2h
<angelife> ......
 * angelife 这是为虾米啊
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ wget -c -N 
<crose> angelife: 我这里用浏览器下4~6k
<crose> angelife: 你还是随便找个在线代理下好了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在network proxy中配置proxy具体是修改的那个文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350989 各位大大,请问在system->preference->Network Proxy中设置proxy具体修改的是哪个文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 luyade — 2011-10-26 14:27 
<angelife> crose: 恩
<gebjgd> angelife: 给你扔dropbox能收到吧？
<angelife> 能
<gebjgd> angelife: 等
<angelife> gebjgd: 好
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉  ，， 下載如此多磨
<angelife> CyrusYzGTt: 唉
<gebjgd> angelife: 用chrome拉都 373k
<Sssm> CyrusYzGTt: Av?
<gebjgd> angelife: XD
<CyrusYzGTt> angelife§ 記得 下載後用 md5值 校驗 完整
<CyrusYzGTt> Sssm§ 浮點運算
<angelife> 恩
<MeaCulpa> angelife: http://ucarenya.com/doc/mendeleydesktop-1.1.3-linux-x86_64.tar.bz2
<MeaCulpa> 似乎我的空间去拉寰堟參
<MeaCulpa> 也很慢...但是我在上面下你那个东西，几秒钟的事
<MeaCulpa> 中美的差距啊
<angelife> MeaCulpa: 唉
<gebjgd> 额。我这里dropbox上传好慢
<gebjgd> 24.2kb
<Sssm> CyrusYzGTt: Your ibus is well ?
<MeaCulpa> ==========>] 33,102,541  2.14M/s   in 16s
<CyrusYzGTt> Sssm§ 今天 修復的
<CyrusYzGTt> google-chrome-stable也升級了 
<CyrusYzGTt> google-chrome-stable-15.0.874.102-106587
<Sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 那以后还有没有Pinyinlish
<CyrusYzGTt> Sssm§ ,,有，不過，得木有吾喜歡用的輸入法，才行
<sikao_lfs> alsamixer 如何调节声音？我微软下使用带麦耳机，电脑就不发音了。但是ubuntu下却还是电脑发音。不大好影响效果。
<sikao_lfs> alsamixer 如何调节声音？我微软下使用带麦耳机，电脑就不发音了，电脑上的小麦空也不收音。但是ubuntu下却还是电脑发音，电脑小麦还收音。不大好，影响双方语聊效果。如何调节？
<iOpera> sikao_lfs: 搜索pulseaudio.
<sikao_lfs> iOpera: 谢谢，我尝试下这条路。
<iOpera> 声卡软开关的，驱动不好，要根据型号该配置。
<adam8157> iOpera: 你用pulseaudio的?
<iOpera> adam8157: 谁不用嘛。系统决定的
<adam8157> iOpera: 我没装...从debian最小化系统装起的我
<iOpera> adam8157: 所以你落后系统嘛。 lol
<adam8157> ...
<caleb-> iOpera: 用 pulse 才落后啊
<caleb-> 不支持硬件混音的才得用 pulse
<iOpera> 死bot。又胡说。
<caleb-> 支持硬件混音的用 alsa 就好
<caleb-> 要不 oss4 也比 pulse 靠谱
<palomino|working> oss4.....
 * adam8157 负债累累啊, 只能等ee送我G7..
<iOpera> 又回自己改配置的时代
<palomino|working> 上回谁大力推荐oss4
<palomino|working> 我装完以后当即sb了...
 * hamo 同认为oss4比pulse靠谱...
<iOpera> oss4不可能发展完整，一下子融入不了现在的架构。
 * palomino|working 认为pulse靠谱
<iOpera> 世道变了
<iOpera> 微菜推荐的嘛
<palomino|working> 哦。。对 , iOpera
<iOpera> pa现在的lag，也没大问题了。
<caleb-> 靠摩尔定律变快的都不是好玩意儿 
<adam8157> 我就alsa吧, 论坛里pulseaudio的教学帖子还是我发的呢, 但是果断不用啊
 * jyfl987 android市场不知道有没有现成的架设工具？ 
<iOpera> 软件混音，远程。反正你们用不上。
<jyfl987> iOpera: 我用得着 我正想要这个
<iOpera> jyfl987: 去那边，找斗篷嘛。
<iOpera> 在这里问，没人开发
<jyfl987> iOpera: 我这里isp老断xmpp连接 我懒得上了 nnd
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 斗篷公司，至少有熟悉的。你邮件吧
<jyfl987> 每天一过中午 到了下午2点开始 就不断的断线 重连 nnd
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 11.10 server 远程桌面无法连接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350992 安装了ubuntu 11.10 server，客户机是ubuntu 11.10 desktop，客户机使用自带的远程桌面查看器Vinagre，登陆server，之前还可以，昨天开始突然不行了，界面一闪而过，然后提示“发生一个错误，到主机192.168.1.3的连接已经被关闭”。 使用flie ...
<sikao_lfs> iOpera: ok解决了。非常好，谢谢了。
<jyfl987> iOpera: 找到了 哈哈 老外效率高
<jyfl987> http://www.aptoide.com/index2.html  看这个 可以自己建市场 还有客户端
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: aptoide
<iOpera> jyfl987: 想自己搞市场，想钱想疯了啊。
<jyfl987> iOpera: 开放的那种 不赚钱 就为了好玩
<jyfl987> 你要能给我个国内的服务器就好了
<jyfl987> 或者给我个固定ip也行
<iOpera> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不關機，，如果用路由的話就 DMZ
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 但是上行带宽小阿
 * dungeon_jiero 要死。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,也是，，我這裏上傳只有 56KB/s..
 * dungeon_jiero 逃跑了。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 願你與上帝同在，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ..不等本尊說完就走，，
<caleb-> 下一个与上帝同在的大牛不知是谁
<caleb-> C / lisp author 都與上帝同在了
<caleb-> 同级的大牛不多了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，， 感覺黑暗時代已經無限顯現於表面了
<iOpera> 还有vb的老主人，赶紧去吧
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐啊 很久不聊了
<slacker_HD> http://v.ku6.com/show/iYn4ESEjhvMCeZzE.html
<kk> slacker_HD ⇪ ti: 绊倒自己骗点球 射穿球网不算进 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<MeaCulpa> Knuth和Tenenbaum还年轻吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 妹妹，， 什麼事？？
<Drocula> 我妹睡觉呢 你啥事
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: Andrew Stuart Tanenbaum 才67岁... 估计没那么快
<MeaCulpa> Donald Ervin Knuth 7x岁了，快了
<Drocula> 这是谁啊
<MeaCulpa> Drocula: 写minix的，Linus的导师
<Drocula> 这又是谁啊
<caleb-> 人生七十才开始
<MeaCulpa> Knuth 写tex的，奠定算法的
<MeaCulpa> Knuth估计快了...
 * caleb- 还等着 knuth 把坑填完呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ..爾等在詛咒，神牛？？
<caleb-> 坑填完前不许死
<Drocula> 都快了
<Drocula> 伟人不死怎么突出后辈的强大
<Drocula> 还是赶紧吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 拿图铃奖名单一个个对吧
<Kandu> Andrew 沒獲圖靈獎
<Kandu> Niklaus Wirth 也老了
<Drocula> 这个图鈴啊
<iOpera> 这般恶毒的家伙们
<Drocula> 这个奖怎么得
<Drocula> 奖励手机铃声做的好的？
<Zypeh> 什么是图灵奖？？
<crose> Zypeh: 计算机界的诺贝尔奖
<Drocula> 死神名单
<CyrusYzGTt> 計算機的靈魂人物
<Zypeh> 那为什么没有罗贝尔的计算机奖，反而要成立一个计算机界的诺贝尔奖？？
<Drocula> 一帮死老头子
<adam8157> ...
<Drocula> 诺贝尔没见过计算机
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 诺贝尔是搞化学的。。。那时候没计算机吧
<Zypeh> Drocula, bill老爷有得过图灵奖吗？？
<Drocula> 不知道 
<Drocula> 估计够呛
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 。。。Gates是个商人
<Zypeh> ScarletWolf, 若贝尔不止化学吧？？还有和平奖，医学奖。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gates 不是 國防部長麼
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 但那时候没计算机
<Drocula> 有计算机就没有诺贝尔了
<Zypeh> CyrusYzGTt, 呵呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ 哦‘
<Drocula> 诺贝尔奖是老诺遗嘱定的
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 诺贝尔奖好轻松，靠他生前存款的利息发奖金。
<crose> ScarletWolf: 也不全是
<Zypeh> ScarletWolf, 罗贝尔奖的奖金好象很少。。。。。主要是名誉与那金牌
<caleb-> ScarletWolf: 那是以前
<crose> 好像经济学奖是后来加上的，不用诺贝尔的利息
<caleb-> 后来因为 本金+利息 不够，交给经理人投资去了
<ScarletWolf> caleb-: 哦，经纪人可千万不能搞砸
<Zypeh> 那，图灵奖呢？？
<Drocula> 银行有的是钱
<caleb-> 钱多到一个程度，要搞砸就难了
<Drocula> 美国妓协
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 不用UBUNTU了，还有什么软件可替代UBUNTUONE？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=350998 国内，DROP box被强。 UBUNTUONE在ARCH又十分不稳定。 除UBUNTUONE外，大家都用什么云存储软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiufeng — 2011-10-26 15:33 
<ScarletWolf> caleb-: 分散投资的话，到没什么。只要别像zf那样只买美国国债就没问题。
<caleb-> 因为党中央的亲人都在米国嘛
<caleb-> 中美一家亲
<caleb-> 血浓于水
<caleb-> 中米鱼水情
<iOpera> caleb-: 你钱多的时候，也可以这样嘛。
<iOpera> 还可以和火星人血浓于水。
<caleb-> 搞个 bot 奖？
<Zypeh> 机器人奖
<iOpera> 这创意不错。
<iOpera> Zypeh: 不是你说的那机器人。
<iOpera> calebbot 主席。
<Zypeh> iOpera, 是IRC里的bot ？？
<snugglecat> 多建设道德少搞娱乐
<ScarletWolf> ...
<iOpera> 嗯。各种脚本bot奖
<snugglecat> 没听说过道德是靠建设的。 越看某党越像邪教了
<snugglecat> 全靠洗脑
<snugglecat> 文化也是靠建设
<snugglecat> 他妈的， 还“国内外有较强影响力的综合性网站和特色网站”
<snugglecat> 看来学校又得学雷锋了
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 特别色么
<angelife> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1270203612/#next_photo
<kk> angelife ⇪ ti: 旅行中的瓶子的相册-《韩战回忆·美军镜头下的中国志愿军》 
<snugglecat> 中石油收入还不够高 "和埃克森相比还有差距"
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 10.04与10.04.3的区别 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351000 可不可以理解为windowsXP与windowsXP SP3的区别？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hwfsdchina — 2011-10-26 15:46 
<snugglecat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Bte8rY1L/eVy12.jpg
<angelife> snugglecat: 这个知道
<snugglecat> :)
<angelife> snugglecat: 中国的事情大家都知道，不说而已，莫谈国事
<Guest76497> you ren ma?
<snugglecat> 好吧。 我是不断地说， 然后达到所有人都麻木的地步
<Guest76497> zhen me yong zhong wen a 
<Guest76497> wo yong de shi ERC
<stalin`> ..
<iol> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> pinyinlish 不斷涌現傳人
<caleb-> pinyinlish 不斷涌現傳人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 恭喜， 你终于说人话了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<stalin_> 幸亏有XChat
<Evanescence> 一直把 CyrusYzGTt 加在 filter 列表中
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 隨意
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 重装系统了？？
<snugglecat> 军事专家张召忠做惊人预言：西方国家绝对不敢入侵朝鲜，即使假如入侵朝鲜也必将遭到可耻的失败！
<snugglecat> 这下朝鲜可惨了
<gfrog> adam8157: 知道公司内部哪里有fedora的镜像嘛？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 知道
<metbsd> 朝鲜怎么惨了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 默哀
<adam8157> 哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你是要更新源还是iso镜像
<mao> 这是哪的专家
<adam8157> gfrog: 你是要更新源还是iso镜像?
<snugglecat> metbsd, 传说那 张召忠 像球王贝利那样， 挺谁谁死啊
<gfrog> adam8157: iso
<stalin_> 这个专家也太牛逼了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我只有这个Fedora-15-x86_64-netinst.iso
<mao> 光脚的不怕穿鞋的
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呀呀，去外网挂一个回来好啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是被删了 是nay有个存储挂了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 是，恢复了之后就木有啦
<luojie-dune> roylez: 主席我吃完饭了。准备回国 :S 工作寻找失利。
<roylez> luojie-dune: 几时回国？
<luojie-dune> roylez: 未定。
<roylez> luojie-dune: ...
<iOpera> 额。袋鼠国真不好混了？
<caleb-> http://i.imgur.com/a5ECE.jpg # 女优也爱 linux
<iOpera> caleb-: 老老图
<iOpera> 让 roylez发图
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 在国外？？！！
 * Zypeh 孤陋寡闻啊啊
<luojie-dune>  /me 去投靠主席 :D
<roylez> luojie-dune: ...养不起袋鼠...
<iOpera> 这里都是国外的。才敢胡说。 Zypeh 你小心被抓。注意言行。
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 。。。
<iOpera> roylez: 老袋鼠养小袋鼠
<caleb-> Zypeh 你小心被抓。注意言行。
<Zypeh> iOpera, 我不在中国啊啊啊
<luojie-dune> roylez: 我只要水/蔬菜/土。
<roylez> luojie-dune: 求神，让她带你去极乐世界
<iOpera> 额。吓唬没成功
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 你在天上看着我们么？
<iOpera> luojie-dune: 你种菜专业的啊
<Zypeh> iOpera, 那你又在那？？
<xiaohao> 我发现YLMF-OS也挺不错的
<iOpera> Zypeh: 自己看ip
<xiaohao> YLMF4.0版的
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 呵呵，我不是神
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 在天上的也是死过的人了。
<snugglecat> 只怕整个自以为「明哲可以保身」的社会，都是共犯！
<snugglecat> 小悦悦是谁杀的？
<snugglecat> 第一次是人辗的，第二次是社会辗的！
<Zypeh> iOpera, 你是ee
<angelife> snugglecat: 不是第一次了
<snugglecat> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=agile&id=52169
<snugglecat> angelife, 那三句不是我说的， 是 后那 链接说的。 
<angelife> snugglecat: 不是第一次了
<snugglecat> angelife, 哦， 啥不是第一次了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于GT240显卡电脑，安装ubuntu系统花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351005 各位好，我是新手。 之前在笔记本上安装使用ubuntu以及衍生版只有两个月，只是停留在会用的层面上，所以不是很懂！ 我在家里台式机上安装ubuntu的时候遇到一个无法解决的问题。台式机配置是AMD4800 64 X2 CPU，M52L主板，显卡为N ...
<angelife> snugglecat: 这片土地上，这个不是第一次了
<Drocula> 哪能怎么样呢
<snugglecat> angelife, 我只是想知道发生那些事的背后原因， 同意这文章最后几句， 第一次是人辗的， 第二次是社会辗的
<angelife> snugglecat: 多看些书呗
<snugglecat> 前边的， 有些同意，有些存疑
<snugglecat> :)
<adam8157> gfrog: 你买了kindle没?
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 俺们企业linux各种抄unix啊
<gfrog> adam8157: kindle的预算那去交采暖费了。。
<luojie-dune> 我不了解手机屏幕：都是阳光下反光的吗？我在阳光下就是调到最低亮度，然后对着光源看屏幕读字。这个问题从来没人正面回答我。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 有的话我这里很多kindle原版书呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 还要采暖费?
<gfrog> adam8157: dropbox or gdocs share吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯
<iOpera> adam8157: 支持你曝光黑幕
<adam8157> gfrog: ftp://10.66.13.98
<gfrog> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> iOpera: 不是代码级别的抄
<luojie-dune> gfrog adam8157  kindle的书是不是下载后不可提取出来的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 又抄啥啦？
<adam8157> luojie-dune: 破解的话就可以
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 原来如此。
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个不能说哦, 我手里这份RHEL7 Features文档是机密文件
<iOpera> 以前，我只发现妹子喜欢看电子书。现在观念被冲击了。
<gfrog> adam8157: laf
<gfrog> adam8157: 内网都找不到？ 我不信，我去翻
<adam8157> iOpera: 小e, 我还在等你手机
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没有sign off的文档...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 企业linux就是要做成unix那样，忽悠
<adam8157> gfrog: 为什么要交采暖费
<iOpera> adam8157: G4
<MeaCulpa> Linux的code base比unix强大太多了，抄一抄就牛逼的多
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实要我说，不unix怎么能professional呀
<gfrog> adam8157: 家里的房子
<adam8157> iOpera: G7多好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: linux 毕竟用户和tester是unix的上万倍
<adam8157> gfrog: 呀 你买房了啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 在老家，土鳖地方
<iOpera> 我不用啊。想得美
<adam8157> iOpera: hoho
<iOpera> 居然打这主义了。
<iOpera> 主意
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么把我那名贵腰带变现呢?
<iOpera> adam8157: 介绍一个妹子过来
 * adam8157 打土财
<iOpera> 带红帽子的妹子
<adam8157> iOpera: 你要干啥? 给崽崽找个阿姨?
<gfrog> adam8157: 还名贵腰带。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 发memo-list
<adam8157> gfrog: 细阿
<iOpera> adam8157: 哦。忘记了。你们那里只有3个
<adam8157> gfrog: 靠 我疯了 发那里
<gfrog> iOpera: 我们这边多，咩哈哈
<iOpera> 腰带？ adam8157 你居然用这？性格倾向不好啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊？ 那announce-list？
<iOpera> gfrog: 你那边是啥公司
<adam8157> iOpera: 你不扎腰带的?
<adam8157> iOpera: 如花
<iOpera> 扎？。。更女性化了。
<gfrog> iOpera: 帝都小红帽快递有限责任公司
<Zypeh> iOpera, 你有没有FVWM的手册，教程之类的
<adam8157> iOpera: ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: adam8157 红帽妹子？ 长得怎样？
<iOpera> gfrog_: 一边去。
 * gfrog 昨天真的被一个大叔叫小红帽公司了，擦里个擦
<iOpera> Zypeh: 官网有教程
<MeaCulpa> 北四环的邪风，妹子受不了的
<iOpera> 额。似乎 gfrog和 adam8157是一伙的。
<iOpera> nnnnd
<adam8157> iOpera: 是啊
<adam8157> iOpera: 不同部门而已
<iOpera> 那没意思，估计也是光棍一堆
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们啥时候开魔都分舵
<gfrog> iOpera: 嘿嘿，你真猜错啦，我们这边难得的比较平衡
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不知道啊
<chattan> Zend Guard 这个东西有命令版本的没有
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • ubuntu 11.04 写C，写了for循环，在for循环内部初始化变量，然后make编译，提示出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351007 error: 'for' loop initial declarations are only allowed in C99 mode note: use option -std=c99 or -std=gnu99 to compile your code 例如代码如下 Code: for(int i = 0; i<5; i++) {    printf("%d\n",i); } 怎么弄可以让make的时候不提示这 ...
<iOpera> gfrog: 透露点照片啥的出来？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有小道消息说已经酝酿很久开分舵了。。。
<chattan> iOpera: EE
<iOpera> chattan: ..
<gfrog> iOpera: 照片？ 啥照片？
<chattan> iOpera: Zend Guard 这个东西有命令版本的没有
<chattan> iOpera: EE
<iOpera> gfrog: 开办事处不。我这边兼任下
<iOpera> chattan: 这啥，不知道呢
<MeaCulpa> 恩我可以负责分拣包裹
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不过据说再开就不准备在一线城市开了，找个山青水秀的小地方
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 没出息
<MeaCulpa> 魔都地铁贵，快递成本高
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 你负责送牛奶业务了，lol
<iOpera> 负责产奶算了。 MeaCulpa
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 工资低下啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 只有青海了，其他山清水秀的地方污染不比一线差
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 3000~5000的分拣包裹的工资在二线城市。
<gfrog> iOpera: wow， BoBo MeaCulpa 
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 工资 3000~5000，你肯定接受不了。
<MeaCulpa> luojie-dune: 小红帽那么有名，还那么低...
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 红帽是 上万的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那里也有人需要喝奶看报纸嘛？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.bjxhm.com.cn/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 小红帽发行股份有限公司
<Barden> ...
<MeaCulpa> 不但是小红帽，还是发行版...
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 跑蒙古去喝奶看报纸。。。
<iOpera> luojie-dune: 袋鼠奶，卖钱不。带点回来
<adam8157> iOpera: +1
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ++
<luojie-dune> iOpera: ￥100卖你1KG奶粉。。。
<iOpera> 不要奶粉，要纯的。 lol
<luojie-dune> io
<iOpera> 你骑头袋鼠回来吧
<luojie-dune> iOpera:这种 液体不能呆的好吧
<luojie-dune> iOpera: 会被枪杀的袋鼠。
<iOpera> 所以要你骑回来
<luojie-dune> 不论死活？
<gebjgd> 开车太爽了
<luojie-dune> 算了。
<luojie-dune> 对不起袋鼠
<iOpera> 。活的。
<MeaCulpa> 袋鼠国也是个强制巴氏消毒的地方
<luojie-dune> 还有小袋鼠额。。。
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 去蒙古吧。
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 蒙古人民欢迎你
<luojie-dune> MeaCulpa: 蒙古不错的。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 正在喝鲜豆浆
<MeaCulpa> 豆浆， 没孩子的男人少喝
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 牛奶才应该少喝
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 雌激素
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 首次见你被吐槽，果然你会反击。
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 北京出租起步几公里?
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 开车太爽了
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 最高164kmh
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 错了，雌激素多的是豆制品啊。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 好好上网看看去
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我持续了好久像女孩子的时期大概就是和那个有关。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 都差不多了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd:  豆制品被称为“天然雌激素”
<gfrog> adam8157: 3? not sure.
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 那就什么都别喝了
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 也不能给老婆口交了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 笨。我一向喝稀饭的。各种谷类。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 哦。你啊。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你可以滚了。
 * gfrog 上周买了盒号称德国进口牛奶，好腥
<gebjgd> gfrog: 不腥啊
 * adam8157 为啥给我发两遍工资单...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 为啥我没收到工资单。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 工资是两遍么？哇塞！你们招人是吗？？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: ...
<sssm> adam8157: 那是要给发两份工资
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 工资不是...
<gfrog> adam8157: 发重了
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 上google搜了下ssh，没想到很多能用的、
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 不会编程不懂kernel懒洋洋腰痛力气大走得慢的，你们要哇
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不就是第二次忘了patch -R参数
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ 嗯嗯
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 投个试试 哈哈
<adam8157> (-.(-.(-.(-.-).-).-).-)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我啥都不会啊
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 还是免费好，一个不能用了，换一个免费的继续用，
<WiiW> 现在买什么手机好？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥都不会怎么去的十八摸
 * MeaCulpa 昨天写了100行awk 抓出5个bug...
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ ..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我会十八摸
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 牛人！！ 竟然会awk
<WiiW> 我会 String.gsub
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我智力的最高极限，就是awk... 没有数据结构和算法的C
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 苦逼青年表示完全看不懂awk
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 对C语言仰慕已久但是看不懂，多年前高人点拨，说我这level可以去用awk...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: awk就是个C解释器啊
<purkylin> xtern怎么恢复到黑认配置呀？？？
<NoIE> 我在我的dell上网本上安装 ubuntu 11.10 和 deepinlinux 11.06 。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 写C写的一塌糊涂的苦逼目前正在用python污染某软件的repo
<NoIE> 安装到一半的时候都提示安装失败。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: c?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 看到perl就呕吐的苦逼在AIX上，你让我用啥...
<NoIE> 我在安装时选择的是升级，是不是选择全新安装就没事儿了？
<luojie-dune> WiiW: ä¹° Nokia N9
 * MeaCulpa 看korn shell教材看了4年，看到第章...
 * MeaCulpa 看korn shell教材看了4年，看到第4章...
<gebjgd> 打网球的妹子是挺好看的
<gebjgd> 今天才发现
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: assemble！！
<gebjgd> sharapova
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: py我会
<jyfl987> gebjgd: mm跟网球一样大就更好看了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 不过臂膀好粗。
<adam8157> truecrypt 好 还是ecryptfs好?
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 貌似 awk是 perl loser的一个选择
<gfrog> adam8157: 我用truecrypt
<gfrog> adam8157: ecryptfs是咩？ 内核自带的咩？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哎哟, 通用么?
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 还行了 玛丽亚·莎拉波娃
 * luojie-dune 想起自己高中时发起了年级男生参与的网球当足球运动。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正三大平台通吃，移动平台全部杯催
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 那个是最漂亮之一啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 都得装软件呗?
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯哼
<adam8157> gfrog: 分两个区 有个区放软件?
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 为啥都不是 html5的呢。。。所有手机浏览器都是 html5兼容吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛东西？
<adam8157> gfrog: 别人的win没装truecrypt怎么办
<gfrog> adam8157: 我是说你是啥设备？
<adam8157> gfrog: 移动硬盘
<WiiW> luojie-dune: N9 太贵，我只有1100元钱
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: yeah
<gfrog> adam8157: U盘的话量个产做张虚拟CD在上边放软件
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 比那个什么库尔尼科娃好看多了
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个嘛。。。 分俩区吧
<MeaCulpa> 库娃那个，咸蛋脸...
<adam8157> gfrog: truecrypt直接是自己的文件系统?
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实我的移动硬盘上带系统的，要往加密分区上写东西直接起自己的系统读写
<luojie-dune> WiiW: 你要干吗？花个 850 买个二手N900。
<adam8157> gfrog: grub有不认识truecrypt
<gfrog> adam8157: 不算吧，它有两种形式，一种是文件方式的，一种是直接加密分区
<gebjgd> gfrog: btrfs
<gfrog> adam8157: 自己的系统当然不用加密呀
<sssm> test
<kk> sssm, ....  ㍩ 
<sssm> adam8157: 我用ssh连接上服务器了
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * gfrog 也收到第二份工资条了。。
<hamo> gfrog 这月工资没收到...T_T
<gfrog> hamo: 咋可能呢。。。
<hamo> gfrog 真的...
<luojie-dune> 疼疼最近很忙的感觉。
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-ecryptfs/index.html?ca=drs-cn-0917
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 企业级加密文件系统 eCryptfs 详解
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，18摸的东西嘛？ 可以体验下耶
<zdon> 有没有不谈技术的irc
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel的东西
<gfrog> hamo: 什么状况？ 上个月呢？
<mao> zdon: 在ubuntu就可以扯淡
<luojie-dune> zdon: 这里就是。
<hamo> gfrog 上个月收到了..估计是tina忘了发..我们实习生的是她管的..
<luojie-dune> zdon: 这里是无主题的乱炖。
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: flash player都是网络安装包吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> umount /dev/sdb2
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，kernel的玩意。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> openssl dast /dev/sdb2
<gfrog> adam8157: 不做评价，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> mount /dev/sdb2
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> hamo: 发信问问吧。。。 钱的事情。。
<hamo> gfrog 问了...还没鸟我..
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 恩，，吾用 adobe的yum源安裝的64位元的 flash產檢
<adam8157> hamo: 那么几个钱儿 没有就没有了
<adam8157> haha
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 讨厌网络安装包，不翻墙，安装不了
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 不翻墙连sf.net都去不了，
<hamo> adam8157: 有钱人远离...
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .adobe ,,你可以下載的，，然後安裝或者放在 ~/.m.../plugins/
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 多大？
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有50M
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ .. 3.7MB左右。。 flash-plugin..
<banxi1988> hi,怎么用命令把一个字符串如assin_int_py19.png分隔成"assin_int","py19.png"两个字符串啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> sssm§ adobe-release. 的yum源 的repo包 30K左右，，
<luojie-dune> 谁能回答我，如何 preview 网页打印？
<luojie-dune> 预览 firefox中打印的文档？我想要制成一个 pdf 恰好长度/高度合适。
<luojie-dune> 不分页
<banxi1988> luojie-dune：你把网页另存为，然后用writer打开再用writer的转pdf功能看行不？
<purkylin> codeblocks编译时警告都 是红色的，这是怎么回事啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 列表到文檔pdf
<Zypeh> 用lua脚本调用圆形要用到cairo ??
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你换系统了
<snugglecat> ??
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 木有，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 怎么能输入了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 今天 Compose 'Final' RC ,,升級，就修復了
<CyrusYzGTt> 2011-10-25	 Compose 'Final' RC
<CyrusYzGTt> 2011-11-08	 Fedora 16 Final Release
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 恭喜
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,現在就差yum木有修復，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 努力
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不然，吾就可以安裝驅動，並且以核心顯卡爲基礎使用N卡CUDA
<banxi1988> hi,怎么用命令把一个字符串如assin_int_py19.png分隔成"assin_int","py19.png"两个字符串啊？
<banxi1988> 字符串如何split啊？可以使用gawk。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu partnership 怎么申请 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351014 请问我在Ubuntu网站上想申请partnership 但一直没有回音，请问该怎么办 网上查了，在上海有分公司的 请问有上海分公司联系方式吗 谢谢帮忙啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 yhllily — 2011-10-26 17:31 
<NoIE> 请问，ubuntu 安装程序崩溃怎么办？
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: vim 用ctrl-c 还是esc ?
<luojie-dune> banxi1988: 那样样子变化太大了。
<luojie-dune> banxi1988: 我还不如自定义呢。
<sssm> snugglecat: vim 用ctrl-c 还是esc?
<sssm> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<roylez> sssm: esc
<sssm> roylez: why?
<snugglecat> sssm, 啥意思
<sssm> snugglecat: 我想知道你们用vim时用esc还是ctrl-c
<ScarletWolf> sssm: esc
<sssm> ScarletWolf: o
<snugglecat> 国外写英语用那种 4条横线格式写的么
<FrankLv> 怎么看某个命令trap了那些信号？
<gDD> test
<kk> gDD, ....  ㍩ 
<ScarletWolf> test again
<ScarletWolf> kk: test
<CyrusYzGTt> 一位安全研究员发现了Mac OS X Lion系统的一个安全漏洞，可以让任何能接触到已登录Lion
<CyrusYzGTt> 系统的人都可以通过一个简单的命令更改当前用户的登录密码，且这一过程不需要输入任何
<CyrusYzGTt> 密码。只要登录后在终端中输入如下命令：“dscl localhost -passwd /Search/Users/[当
<CyrusYzGTt> 前用户名]”，之后就会提示输入新密码，这一过程并不需要输入旧密码。此外，安全研究人
<CyrusYzGTt> 员还发现了方法提取任意一个用户登录密码的 SA512 hash 和 Salt。
<kk> ScarletWolf, ....  ㍩ 
<CyrusYzGTt> wzssyqa§ hi,, 深度linux的，，人
<Zypeh> 用lua脚本调用圆形要用到cairo ??
<Zypeh> 用lua脚本调用圆形要用到cairo ??
<Zypeh> 用lua脚本调用圆形要用到cairo ??
<Zypeh> 用lua脚本调用圆形要用到cairo ??
<kk> Zypeh: .. ..
<gDD> kk: test
<ScarletWolf> Zypeh: 机器人都无语了。。。
<GNUdog|work> CyrusYzGTt, Windows 不是一向如此么…
<kk> gDD, ....  ㍪ 
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog|work§ 哦
<GNUdog|work> 所以…嗯…
<GNUdog|work> 不过，似乎也不能以 Windows 为基准
<Zypeh> 要如何下载cairo
<Zypeh> 应该说是：如何安装cairo？？
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 默认安装了。
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • utf8和gb18030双内码共存, Icewm1.3.7,firefox8b3，pcmanfmm ISO镜像110M http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351019 tinycore linux 4.1rc1 新ISO镜像 1.加入aswjh制作的cp936内核模块，支持vfat和ntfs分区中文名文件和目录。 2.utf8和gb18030内码同时共存，点击icewm右键菜单为打开utf8程序，wbar菜单为gb18030内码程序。如locale定在utf ...
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 但为什么我的conky蛋蛋图调不出呢？？
<Zypeh> 我那lua脚本里看到这require 'cairo'哦哦哦？？？
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 不知道。看反馈信息。
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, zypeh@station:~$ conky -c ~/Documents/conky
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, Conky: desktop window (20000ad) is subwindow of root window (101)
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, Conky: window type - override
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, Conky: drawing to created window (0x5600001)
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, Conky: drawing to double buffer
<luojie-dune> 别搞这个，你会被踢的。
<Zypeh> 有间隔时间，别怕
<luojie-dune> 哦。另外，我从来没用过 conky，无法帮你。
<Zypeh> luojie-dune,  =   =
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E7%94%B2%E5%9F%BA%E8%8B%AF%E4%B8%99%E8%83%BA
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 甲基苯丙胺 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu切换窗口图标冻结在启动器栏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351021 请问我的Ubuntu 11.10为什么在用alt+tab切换时，切换的图标却冻结在左侧启动器栏，然后不停抖动，这该如何解决呢？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Spektor — 2011-10-26 18:22 
<zlszk> linux
<zlszk> linux 下有erwin之类的软件么？
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zlszk> kk,hekk
<gebjgd> zlszk: erwin是什么
<zlszk> gebjgd, 我也是刚学 设计数据库的逻辑模型的吧
<gebjgd> zlszk: 没听说过
<zlszk> gebjgd, 哦
<gebjgd> zlszk: google -> erwin alternative
<zlszk> gebjgd, alternative 什么意思啊？
<kk> zlszk, 老实说，我不担心自己有关该。  ㍪ 
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<RavenChan> 求终端里vim color scheme推荐？
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • vwnare中的硬盘文件格式问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351028 用vwmare安装linux时,选择ide硬盘后文件格式怎么是 /dev/sda而不是dev/hda? ide、scsi硬盘都用dev/sda格式了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huatai — 2011-10-26 19:15 
<lainme> RavenChan: lucius
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 金山正在开发WPS for Linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351032 WPS负责人章庆元说：WPS for Linux 绝对原生，计划春节前后发第一个社区测试版本。图见 http://bbs.51osos.com/thread-5837-1-1.html 首先大家肯定强烈支持，不过你觉得会和qq for linux一样吗？你怎样看待金山这个公司。 统计信息: 发表于 由 GoFace — 2011-10-26  ...
<imtxc> test
<kk> imtxc, ....  ㍫ 
<luojie-dune> 人越来越少了。
<roylez_> luojie-dune: 就你这无聊有待类在这里瞎晃悠，人都跑了
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 酷我电台，豆瓣fm http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351034 gnome3应该可以运行。unity有可能需要把kuwo和douban加入白名单 按Ctrl出来工具栏 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu与Linux — 2011-10-26 19:42 
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 主席好。
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有人，就講道吧。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 不过没人好，省得一些不知道规矩的虾米进来瞎白乎政治
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 恩，，那我開始講道了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不出门户，遍知天下；不窥窗牖，预见天道。    其出弥远，其知弥少；不行而知，不见而名。    不作贵宾，即可利民；不作尊主，施发天德。    其贵不作，大贵越多；其尊不作，大尊越圣。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 等我有心情了，写个脚本统计发言次数，一天内发言100次的，通通ban一周
<CyrusYzGTt> 以正治国，以奇用兵；以法利地，以象取天。    天下多忌，民而弥贫；天下多讳，民而越穷。    王多利器，国家滋昏；人多技巧，奇物滋起。    法多彰令，盗贼滋扰；官多迫压，国民滋抗。    无为自华，无事自富，无奢自整，无欲自朴。
<caleb-> roylez_: 那估计常发言的都要 ban 了
<CyrusYzGTt> 信言不美，美言不信；善者不辩，辩者不善。    智者不博，博者不智；与人愈有，为人愈多。    万民之道，忠信君主；万物之道，忠信人主。    天地之道，利而不害；圣人之道，为而不争。    万民之德，普于天地；万物之德，华于人民。    天地之德，普华众生；圣人之德，教化万民。    万物之道，同于玄道；玄道之德，同于
<CyrusYzGTt> 道衡。    万民之道，同于道德；道德之衡，同于德衡。
<roylez_> caleb-: 你看看 CyrusYzGTt 这种的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> Q_Q
<CyrusYzGTt> 講道完畢，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> 被 roylez_ 嚇到了，， 到一邊去畫圈圈
<roylez_> ....
<luojie-dune> roylez 首先要换 nick，诱使你说 100句。
 * luojie-dune 拥抱 pocoyo，蓝色小药丸
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: my girl god.
<kang_>  luojie-dune: 整天都在哇？
<luojie-dune> kang_: 你看到我在了吗？
<kang_> luojie-dune:恩，白天路过看到请教PDF问题。
<luojie-dune> kang_: PDF 无缘。
<kang_> luojie-dune:应该是FIREFOX打印预览 ^_^
<luojie-dune> kang_: 那个是刚才。。。
<luojie-dune> 不是吗。。。
<luojie-dune> 打印预览
<kang_> luojie-dune: 刚才是下午，现在是晚上。 2个时间区域～
<luojie-dune> kang_: 2小时前。对你来说。
<luojie-dune> kang_: 查了 log
<kang_> luojie-dune:我学英语去了哈，应为分别不出你是男是女，比较关注你的名字. -_-
<luojie-dune> kang_: 我是男的。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzE2MDk5MjUy.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 死神 345 超清版「雨龙被袭 迫近同伴们的威胁」 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<cap_sensitive> hi
<kk> cap_sensitive, 好  ㍬ 
<Cherrot> 有人装过 Zoneminder 做摄像头监控么？
<Cherrot> 网页中不显示摄像头图像 好囧
<cap_sensitive> 如何用sed将"{test}test"替换成"test"？（去掉花括号及其里面的所有内容？
<jarodlau> \{[a-z][A-Z][0-9]\}
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<pocoyo> http://d.pr/Ep7I 这个是什么系统？
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-26 20:26:10 +0800
<NetDreamer> hello
<kk> NetDreamer, 好  ㍬ 
<lainme> pocoyo: 像是mac os x。看到了homebrew
<lainme> pocoyo: 不过控件看着像kde
<pocoyo> lainme: 像是 mac.
<NetDreamer> lightdm的分辨率低，有人遇到过木有
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 看那些字体和古怪的主题，绝对是 OS X。。。
<xiaoy> pocoyo, 你看看后面写着DEBIAN GNU/Linux
<xiaoy> -.-
<pocoyo> xiaoy: 那个是ssh连接上去的吧。
<luojie-dune> xiaoy: 恩。你确定不是 ssh 的？
<luojie-dune> lol
 * luojie-dune 抱抱 pocoyo
<pocoyo> lainme: homebrew是什么意思？
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 土产品
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 我是男子汉。
<lainme> pocoyo: 似乎是mac上用来装unix/linux软件的一个东西
<Zypeh> pocoyo是男是女？？？
<gebjgd> 显然是mac
<xiaoy> luojie-dune, pocoyo 瞎子都能看到那个界面是模范苹果电脑的qt界面
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 算你眼尖。
<pocoyo> xiaoy: 我必须纠正一下 你错了。
 * luojie-dune 认为只有mac 的笨蛋 门用那样的主题。。。
<xiaoy> pocoyo, 那你说：是什么系统？
<pocoyo> xiaoy: <lighty> pocoyo: os x lion, yes
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 恩。可爱的，喜欢的就抱。
<gebjgd> qt界面还没到这个水平
<pocoyo> 今天突然发现 笔记本最上面有一个坏点儿。倒霉啊。这坏点一般是怎么形成的？
<luojie-dune> lainme pocoyo  提提意见，应该先实现哪个呢？
<gebjgd> pocoyo: sy过度？
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: sy是什么？
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 不知道刚才在G3最上面最中间。。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 你经常做的事情
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 。。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 恩。换窗口？
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 推拉，撸动
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 你比 adam8157  还好玩。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: task_switcher 这个吧。
<caleb-> pocoyo: 正常现象
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 我不是悟空
<caleb-> pocoyo: 一般新品可退换，旧品就算了
<pocoyo> caleb-: 红色坏点儿正常？
<caleb-> pocoyo: 正常
<pocoyo> caleb-: 08年买的二手。
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 那就认了吧
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 恩。我是那么相的. 蓝色小药丸，比悟空更活泼？
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:36:38)
<gebjgd> pocoyo: 没坏点都要觉得奇怪了
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 坏点 5个正常范围。
<caleb-> pocoyo: 那就认了吧
<pocoyo> caleb-: 主要是他在距顶端 约3个像素位置 (目测)最中间
<pocoyo> 平时没注意。以前是肯定没有的。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 那你也只能认了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 桌面右上角的菜单都没有了（有截图） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351039 刚装的 11.10的系统，要配置3D桌面，没弄成，系统设置，关机什么的都没了，快捷键可以用 ，怎么恢复啊，谢谢（开机 选择恢复模式进不去，只能进正常模式，） 我刚学这个系统，哪个高手帮帮忙吧，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 ...
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 关机休息一下，如果还好不了就坏了。
 * pocoyo 自认倒霉说 好吧
<lainme> luojie-dune: 我觉得gnome-shell的notify就非常好了
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 我见过临时的坏点——突然出现了，后来好了。
<luojie-dune> lainme: 恩。我也是这么想的。
<luojie-dune> lainme: 不过大的显示器可能就错过了。
<pocoyo> lainme: notify是什么。
<lainme> pocoyo: 我指的是gnome-shell下面的消息通知和托盘
<pocoyo> lainme: 我这儿为什么不能自定义出现的位置？原来notify-send可以自定义位置的。
<lainme> pocoyo: 不知道。过期时间也不能自定义吧。都是永久的
<pocoyo> lainme: 没试。害得我erc通知都不怎么灵敏了。
<pocoyo> awesome 是个褒义词么？
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 是的。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: ok.
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: You are awesome! 
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: your english is awesome!
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: XD
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 褒义
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 今天又学了一个破单词， bobby pin。。。
<luojie-dune> lol
 * gebjgd 做的焖扁豆太好吃了
 * Zypeh 折腾conky
<gebjgd> @@
<pocoyo> Zypeh: g3了 弄conky都看不出效果了。
<Zypeh> 我还在10.10阿
<luojie-dune> lainme pocoyo  我想问下，你们觉得 task switcher 是分两列好，还是分情况，有环形轨迹/列可选？
<Zypeh> pocoyo：话说回来，你是女的？？
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 不是。
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 你太没眼光了。
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 你呢
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 还缺记忆力。
<lainme> luojie-dune: 没怎么明白
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 你好像没说过你是男的
<luojie-dune> lainme: 恩。就是 alt+tab/esc 唤出的窗口切换工具。我画的图是4个窗口旋转的，但是也考虑过窗口位于2个相对水平轴上。
<luojie-dune> Zypeh 这个需要我连着3天都说吗？
 * luojie-dune 是男人。
<Zypeh> 嗯嗯嗯
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 因为你的名好像“罗姐”
<Kandu> 而且是閉月羞花的男人
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 因为我的名字而已。名字是戏言。
<luojie-dune> Kandu: 。。。
<Zypeh> Kandu, 呵呵呵
<luojie-dune> 那是曾经了。。。曾经被当作闭月羞花的小姑娘，被误认为涂口红。。。
<luojie-dune> lol
<Zypeh> Kandu, luojie 被你搞得无语了
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 看来你的变性手术很成功啊
<lainme> luojie-dune: 二个水平的话，和现在的应该差不多。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 因为吃黄豆吃太多了。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 我们都搞不清了
 * Zypeh 望着luojie
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 她真是男的
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 她。。。。
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 或者说现在是男的
<Zypeh> gebjgd, ：）以前呢？？
<luojie-dune> lainme: 还是有差别的，首先是最好取长度较大的一边与轴成直角。
<luojie-dune> Zypeh:  gebjgd 你们两个住嘴吧。
<gebjgd> Zypeh:  < luojie-dune> 那是曾经了。。。曾经被当作闭月羞花的小姑娘，被误认为涂口红。。。
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 还看不懂——
 * Zypeh 笑了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 13岁都常有小孩叫我姐姐。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 所以你去做了变性手术
<luojie-dune> 去死。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 很合乎逻辑
<Zypeh> 好吧，我承认我笑了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 倒是小时候嘴唇特别红——真讨厌。。。
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 那13岁的在跟你开玩笑还是。。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 承认你射了也行
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: ？
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 。。。我说的是我13岁的时候
<luojie-dune> lol
 * gebjgd 睡觉去了
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你早。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 你怎么没话呢。。。
<Zypeh> luojie-dune, 那小孩在和你开玩笑吗？？
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 。。。谁知道。。。
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 所以她去做了手术
<luojie-dune> Zypeh: 后来我长了鼻炎，嘴唇吹大了，就不像女生了~
 * Zypeh 的conky画不出圆来啊啊啊
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你去变性吧。。。
 * Zypeh 感觉到火药味
<gebjgd> 那是嘴唇啊，我以为是挂在脸上的2只香肠
<lainme> luojie-dune: 那样，环形或许自然点
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我倒是做了3次激光割鼻子手术。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 我晕。这通知机制真差劲。没看到啊。。。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你也能看见。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 哪个？
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 我的erc 通知不怎么灵敏 有时会通知 有时不会通知。
<luojie-dune> lainme: 恩。主要是考虑屏幕小的话，环绕不灵——另外，希望键盘能直接选择——所以同屏幕只显示4个窗口 :D 本意是一个桌面只有四个窗口，多了加入其他桌面。
<luojie-dune> 搞的一个这个也很多代码了。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 以前用compiz不也有环形的 我这小屏也能用啊。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 手机那种屏幕就不行了。
<luojie-dune> 哈哈。
<lainme> luojie-dune: 先回去了
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: ... 你说得太对了。手机怎么切都不行啊。
<luojie-dune> lainme: 恩。再见。
<pocoyo> lainme:  bye
<pocoyo> bye
<snugglecat> 请教一个拼音问题
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 拼音还不会打？
<snugglecat> 拉=la, 是不是用 A 的嘴型读 L音
<snugglecat> 拉=la, 是不是用 a 的嘴型读 l音
<antony_> topic
<pocoyo> snugglecat: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=351022
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 舌头顶上。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 然后分离
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 请教一个拼音问题 拉=la， 是不是用 a 的嘴型 读 l 音
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 你请教广东人 这个么。。。
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 我是教儿子的，酱紫学术的， 他怎么理会得了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,.. ，，開頭不同吧，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 不是这么教吗？口型啊。看看自己的
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 你试试用 a 的嘴型 读 l 音， 是不是读成拉
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 你试试用 a 的嘴型 读 l 音， 是不是读成"拉"
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 舌头顶在上面然后放下来。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助如何在ubuntu11.10中卸载kde桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351044 如题，在unity环境下用终端sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop安装的kde桌面，现在想完全干净的卸载该如何卸载？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 changtienz — 2011-10-26 21:14 
<pocoyo> snugglecat: 那不读成“啊”了
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 你试试 按我的方法都一次
<snugglecat> pocoyo, 读 l 音啊
<snugglecat> 就是保持 a 的嘴型， 然后读 l
<luojie-dune> snugglecat:  a 和 la的差异就是 la起源于舌尖在上放下，a则不懂。
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 就是不读 a ， 读 l， 读了 l 自然就是舌尖在上放下啊
<snugglecat> ta=他， 保持 a 的嘴型， 然后读 t
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: l能读吗。。。
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 怎么不能读啊
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 怎么读？
<snugglecat> 保持 a 的嘴型， 然后读 l ，自然就是 la 音
<pocoyo> 这都是啥频道啊。@@ snugglecat 
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 我不是这样读的。看我给你的第一个长回复。
<snugglecat> 元音其实就是个嘴型， 用那嘴型， 读出声音就是元音的音了
<snugglecat> 嘴型包括嘴巴，舌头，牙齿。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 因为元音长。
 * luojie-dune 又给手机装上了 Angry Bird，还有 Angry Bird 编辑器。
<snugglecat> 按我的理解，因元音是个嘴型， 所以保持原因的嘴型，用那嘴型来读辅音
<snugglecat> 按我的理解，因元音是个嘴型， 所以保持元音的嘴型，用那嘴型来读辅音
<snugglecat> 当然不是学术上的解释， 但可以读到那个音
<luojie-dune> snugglecat:  l 美发读。
<snugglecat> 但只限于 ta ba da la na pa ， dian 酱紫不行
<snugglecat> 怎么l没法读呢
<Zypeh> 怎么...回来看这频道......全都在讨论l和a的念法
<snugglecat> l不就是你说的舌尖顶上颚，然后放下吗
<snugglecat> l 是 le， 
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 就是从内部向外排气
<luojie-dune> 太可怕了，大家都跑了。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 你也跑路了？
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 我明白你的意思了， 单个 l 的读音是 le，嘴型是e的嘴型， 我的办法，强制弄成a的嘴型，然后再都一次
<snugglecat> 在拼音里,辅音不读出声音。 单我的办法是用 le 来变形 为la的嘴型。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: la 肯定是 a 的啊。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 没有。
<snugglecat> 对啊， 其实我是用 a 的嘴型读 le
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 为啥 lainme 跑路，她不是在家么。。。
<snugglecat> 这下明白了不
<luojie-dune> 怪哉。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 她回家了吧。
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 我怎么没有感觉她是在外研究呢。。。
<pocoyo> luojie-dune: 我不知道
<luojie-dune> pocoyo: 还是香港网络好啊。。。无限网络遍地都是。
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, la 是读a的基础上，舌头的变化，和爆破和不爆破。 跟孩子说这个怎么解释的明白。 我是反过来， 用 le (单个拼音 l 读 le) 通过 原因的口型来变形
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, la 是读a的基础上，舌头的变化，和爆破和不爆破。 跟孩子说这个怎么解释的明白。 我是反过来， 用 le (单个拼音 l 读 le) 通过 元音的口型来变形
<luojie-dune>  snugglecat 好吧。我从来都没记住过。。。
<snugglecat> 试下用 a 的口型读 le
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 我的记忆力全国倒数。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 谁升级到3.1内核的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351048 是否可以直接apt 统计信息: 发表于 由 secowu — 2011-10-26 21:33 
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 曾经作为班级第一成绩/每天背诵留到最后一个
<luojie-dune> 没有记忆力的人生是悲哀的。。。
<snugglecat> 我是说不用大人的思维来说， 孩子听不懂。 啥子顶牙根牙尖，圆嘴扁嘴啥的。 单个拼音会读， 用啥子办法来教他如何拼拼音
<snugglecat> 啥办法在会读拼音字母的基础上，拼一个字
<snugglecat> 对于俩字母的拼音， ta da 这类的，貌似，可以用 元音的嘴型来读 辅音拼音(de te ne le)
<snugglecat> 严格地说 l 是没有发音的， 但单个字母是读le， 我的意图是把 le 通过嘴型的变化读成 la
<snugglecat> 没验证过， 看似是可以酱紫
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不知道我的想法正确不。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,不要問吾拼音，，學註音吧
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 幼儿园读的是拼音啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 網上有學習
<snugglecat> 老师是 d-a da d-e de... 酱紫教的， 我想找到一个规律， 就不用酱紫学了， 随便俩字母组成的拼音，就会读，如果我的办法是对的
<snugglecat> ta 用 a 的嘴型读 te, bu 用 u 的嘴型读 be
<luojie-dune> Nokia 发布了 一个 Windows 手机，看起来很贱。。。
<luojie-dune> 就是 N9的弱化版本，难怪拿不出手。。
<bluelight> 晚上好
<SaintZhang> Good night!
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 老子蠢了？儿子不会读拼音？
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 我儿子都ka->da
<bluelight> e
<bluelight> 额
<bluelight> 啥状况
<iGoogle> 我崽崽，喜欢读英文和拼音，多些。
<bluelight> 哦，读混了？
<snugglecat> 用我的方法， 不知对不对， 至少k..都不成d.. 了
<snugglecat> 用我的方法， 不知对不对， 至少k..读不成d.. 了
<iGoogle> 打仗的时候，一串一串的英文，可以跟读出来。
<snugglecat> bluelight, 啥都 d, d, d 的
<bluelight> 恩>
<bluelight> ?
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 长大，自然就会了的。急啥。
<bluelight> 就是】
<bluelight> 大家都是这么过来的
<snugglecat> iGoogle, :)
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 学校急啊
<snugglecat> 这世界都反过来了
<iGoogle> 急屁，小学，门门不及格，你也不要急。都是靠中学学的
<snugglecat> 幼儿园就学算盘， 你说变态不
<iGoogle> 幼儿园？。。。
<bluelight> 因材施教
<bluelight> 别跟着学校
<iGoogle> 幼儿园都是敛财。啥都教。
<bluelight> 那不是标准
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 我妹，回中国，有人要教她英语，自取欺辱。
<bluelight> 按自己的标准来
<iGoogle> luojie-dune: 教你还差不多，是不。 lol
<bluelight> iGoogle: 你在哪儿啊？
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 她7岁读 哈利波特无碍。
<iGoogle> luojie-dune: 话说，你妹妹这么好的英语？开班，网上授课吧。我要学。
<bluelight> 额
<bluelight> 我有碍啊
<iGoogle> bluelight: 你干嘛。
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 靠。她累死。
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的， 教珠算， 本来就变态， 还要背 1->9, 2->8, 又不解释为啥。
<iGoogle> luojie-dune: 挣钱啊
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 。。。
<snugglecat> 幼儿园就开始死记硬背， 太奶奶的。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 那是又好处的。
<bluelight> 孩子容易吗
<bluelight> 真晕
<iGoogle> luojie-dune: 难道就嫁富翁了？
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 想我这样永远没记忆力的。。。
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 干吗？
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 人家要嫁给王子。
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<iGoogle> luojie-dune: 。。。～～～～
<iGoogle> 我要学听力。
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 你随意听个广播就好了吗。
<iGoogle> 还要口语啊
<bluelight> 大家还知道那个中文频道啊
<snugglecat> 有本事， 你就解释个我儿子说， 为啥 3+3 为啥要下 5 去 2。 解释不了， 就让死背口诀。 奶奶的， 这么小就要培养一个机器人
<bluelight> 额
<iGoogle> snugglecat: nnnd 退学
<bluelight> 真强
<bluelight> 我都不知
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 哦。她说的我大多说不上来，因为我对人名/怪物/童话/动物名/新闻的英文没了解。。。
<luojie-dune> lol
<snugglecat> 这么小就靠死记硬背了， 中国还要啥子创造力啊
<iGoogle> luojie-dune: 所以啊。让她开课。
<bluelight> 是啊
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 她喜欢的我大多不喜欢。没兴趣听。。。
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<snugglecat> 打算盘比计算器块千倍也是假的
<iGoogle> luojie-dune: 我喜欢美女授课。是美女不。 
<bluelight> 其实人脑足以快，
<luojie-dune> iGoogle: 7岁美女。。。
<luojie-dune> lol
<bluelight> 但是别伤着了
<iGoogle> 俄。这辈份不好分了。咋7岁呢
<iGoogle> 当了老师，怎么称呼
<bluelight> ^_^
<snugglecat> 学校布置作业，本来就不想让儿子做， 但又怕酱紫让儿子没有责任感。
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的，就别布置那么可笑的作业好不
<iGoogle> snugglecat:  畏手畏脚的性格。你基因就不好。
<iGoogle> 这怕那怕。当什么爸爸嘛
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 这样啊。强制他快做，根据完成时间/效率奖励他。
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 那你怎么办， 不给他做作业不行， 也明知那作业是毫无用处。
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 去幼儿园，暴打园长一次。然后退学。你儿子就以你为英雄了。
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 不能酱紫教的，不能有任何交易的。 那是他该做的， 必须做完。 我可不想他做作业为了奖励
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 时间/效率提高这种事情当然可以奖励了，是鼓励的啊。
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 话说，你有儿子没。发个照片证明下。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 图片
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 最多是不加重他负担， 他快做完快去玩
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 还有你的图片
<iGoogle> 94，别骗我们
<snugglecat> 我儿子明年读一年级
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 哦。这样啊。。。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 废话少说，上图。
<snugglecat> 等等
<iGoogle> 证明先
<snugglecat> 德国松鼠是证人
<snugglecat> 他见过照片
<iGoogle> 不认识。出照片
<luojie-dune> snugglecat:  你可以 /msg 我们。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 我不会外传的。
<iGoogle> 要找一张侧脸的，穿睡衣的。不能乱找照片忽悠
<snugglecat> .............
<snugglecat> 等
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 11.10的两个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351052 Acer4743G安装ubuntu11.10之后安装了官方的Gnome3，发现两个问题，大家来围观一下啊 1.触摸板的滚轮功能不好用 搜索了半天，很多人说是/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*synaptics.conf的问题，考虑到我的10.04下面一切正常，我去10.04下面把那边的这个配置文件cp ...
<snugglecat> 就行了
<iGoogle> 不是作儿子去了吧。这么慢呢
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/180854
<iGoogle> @@
<snugglecat> 原图太大 1600*1200 我缩小先啊
<luojie-dune> @@
<iGoogle> @@
<iGoogle> 教你msg
<iGoogle> nnnd
<iGoogle> 不像你嘛
<iGoogle> 给自己的照片出来，对比下
<iGoogle> 这啥火车上的？
<snugglecat> ..........
<snugglecat> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/gE2eUdsLOcw/
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 【猴姆独家】堪称年度最佳MV！Duck Sauce强势新单Big Bad Wolf超搞mv大首播！_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 Duck Sauce Big Bad Wolf mv
<snugglecat> ......
<iGoogle> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看了么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看了。。
<snugglecat> 那视频
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有看，， 你再給url我看看
<snugglecat> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/gE2eUdsLOcw/
 * luojie-dune 拜拜
<iGoogle> 刺蜥。我要。记得带一个。 luo
<snugglecat> meego真的没戏了么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 泰澤。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 下一個安卓
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 將來不僅僅用在手機 平板，，也會用在 GPS系統，， etc
<snugglecat> 哦
<zdon> 请问何验证IRC房间的密码？
<dailinux> 噢
<dailinux> 不知道
<snugglecat> 哦， meego 没了，被换成泰泽了?
<dailinux> gnome3很失望
<zdon> 我建了一个IRC频道，OP是chanserv，我要怎样才能取得OP？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 泰泽还可以用 qt 么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 自己去看
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我等 meego 是因为他gui是 qt 的， 现在看来没戏了
<dailinux> ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看了一下，貌似着重 html5
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. meego 也有 gtk的
<snugglecat> 我只关心 qt， 如果泰泽也支持 qt， 倒是可以期待， 对我来说
<LiMou> novomok 作了 qt 到tizen的集成
<LiMou> nomovok . 所以还是有可能的。 官方当然就是html5了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 算了，还是专心做桌面的吧
<knownbad> 不当强奸犯了？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • The problem with the terminal opened http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351060 I found a mistake when I opened the terminal tonight, the problem is : Code: No value set for `/apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout/sleep_computer_ac' No value set for `/apps/gnome-power-manager/timeout/sleep_display_ac' Could you tell me what it means, and how can I solve the problem. Thanks very much! 统计信息:  ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, .......
<snugglecat> 怎么那么多手机系统都不待见 qt 哇
<Zypeh> cairo 库是默认安装了的吗？？
<snugglecat> 有啥 手机系统待见 gtk 的
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 应该安装了吧
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 用于开发的？？？
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 不是
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 是用来作conky的
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 应该默认安装了吧
<MeaCulpa_> 木有
<MeaCulpa_> gtk麻烦
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 但我一直调不出圆形啊啊
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 应该可以， 貌似 cairo 是 gtk 的底层吧
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 需要 lua 对应的 啥吧
<Zypeh> cairo是图形库
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 你的 conky 能使用 lua 不
<Zypeh> 对啊，要lua
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 我用过的是 lua->cairo库
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 有没有对应的组件
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 编译安装mysql的时候到make install这一步的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351062 前面多步操作也一直有错，网上到处看解答解决了好几个问题，现在又被这个问题困住了，求达人相助，谢谢 Making install in . make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/usr/local/mysql' make abi_headers="include/mysql/plugin.h include/mysql.h" do_abi_check make[2]:  ...
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 我的conky里有加插了lua脚本
<lsq> mplayer 播放英文mkv文件时不能显示中文字幕，而gui的可以，而且语言可以是汉语和英语
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 也是要cairo库的
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 当初我用 conky 画图， 没出现啥麻烦。 以前我弄过个一个圆弧的监视表
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 怎么查看电脑有没有安装cairo？？
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 当初我做的时候没出现啥麻烦。 装个 all 吧
<snugglecat> /usr/lib/libcairo...
<snugglecat> 我系统理由哇
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 关键你 lua 有无对应的。 貌似与 lua 也有关系
<Zypeh> 没理由啊啊，刚从论坛下载来的
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 去 conky 官网看
<Zypeh> snugglecat,我没有libcairo
<snugglecat> 忘了我当时怎么做的
<Kandu> lsq: 按 j 切換
<Zypeh> snugglecat,呃呃 我以前可以的啊
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 你是 ubuntu 的么
<Zypeh> snugglecat,是不是曾经安装过cairo-dock的问题啊啊
<Zypeh> snugglecat,是
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 我隐约记得好像有个 conky-all...啥的， 啥都包的
<snugglecat> 你看看，我现在在 arch
<Zypeh> snugglecat,我新的电脑还没安装过cairo-dock
<lsq> Kandu:按j键试过，第一个字幕是chi，出现的全是下划线，不能出现中文，不过英文字幕可以用
<Zypeh> snugglecat,看看下你说的conky-all
<snugglecat> :)， 去看吧， 具体名字忘了， 貌似有个 ... all 包的
<Zypeh> snugglecat,那conky-all的是不是有包括cairo的？？
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 那我倒忘了， 当初弄得时候，装了那个之后，就没碰到啥麻烦。
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=agile&id=52180 求真相
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ t: 乐活--丑陋的华人社区
<Zypeh> snugglecat,那conky-all的是deb包？？
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 你去新立德那搜搜啊
<Zypeh> snugglecat,嘿，我有安装cairo嘛
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我去看电视了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 求真相
<knownbad> 刚刚不在
<knownbad> 好似qt只在symbian上。
<knownbad> 连不上
<knownbad> 继续失踪
<banxi1988> WPS会出linux版的啦，c++QT开发的
<Kandu> lsq: -font path-to-font -acc [-nofontconfig]
 * Karlie0 请问用vim时.你们用Ctrl-c还是Esc
<pocoyo> esc
<Kandu> C-[
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦
<knownbad> 鸭
<Zypeh> snugglecat,conky-all也安装好了，但还是没反应阿
<knownbad> 他骗你的，你得装kingkong-all.
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 鸭
<snugglecat> knigkong-all？？？？
<knownbad> 电影
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刚买了个移动硬盘
<gebjgd> knownbad: 500G usb3.0的
<knownbad> 应该便宜了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 猜猜价格
<knownbad> $40-60?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这个是全德最低价
<gebjgd> knownbad: 欧元
<gebjgd> knownbad: 35€
<knownbad> 那我怎么知道？
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 这么便宜 哪个网站?
<gebjgd> dumb1224: saturn
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 什么牌子的?
<gebjgd> dumb1224: cnmemory
<gebjgd> dumb1224: 寻了一圈，saturn最便宜
<knownbad> 咦，还真便宜
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 好像不卖其他欧洲国家
<gebjgd> dumb1224: 你在哪？
<zoombut> ..
<dumb1224> 爱尔兰
<zoombut> 天朝西数硬盘 狂涨//
<gebjgd> dumb1224: 哦，那就不知道了
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 正在找移动硬盘中
<knownbad> 还好。  $48.43.
<gebjgd> 把dockstar上的arch转移上去
 * gebjgd 撤退
<knownbad> 泰国淹水。
<Zypeh> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<Zypeh> 在线的回应一声
<gebjgd> knownbad, sharapova
<gebjgd> knownbad, 相当的不错
<knownbad> 有张比基尼的。
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/sjusO
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Maria Sharapova signed by Sony Ericsson | EveryJoe
<knownbad> 肚子大了些
<knownbad> 一般
<knownbad> 你不是有个德国老师的女儿吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 肚子可以减
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么德国老师的女儿？
<Zypeh> gebjgd, GIMP改掉
<knownbad> 忘了，你以前说过
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还行拉。这肚子
<knownbad> 没说不好
<gebjgd> knownbad, 比你老婆的强多了
<knownbad> 肚子没我老婆强。
<knownbad> 我老婆肥多了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那就是了
<gebjgd> knownbad, sharapova当老婆绝对爽死了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 钱，美色
<knownbad> 我喜欢五花肉啊。
<knownbad> 老婆是东坡他妹妹
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我喜欢瘦的
<knownbad> 家传的东坡肉。
<knownbad> 我什么都喜欢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 凤姐？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 喜欢么
<knownbad> 可以，那个枕头把头盖过。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 熬夜时有个猫咪陪着， 还算不那么孤单。 
<gebjgd> knownbad, 无语了
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 搞猫咪
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 我们能理解的
<snugglecat> ...
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 真的
<zoombut> ...
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 你的名字都暗示我们了
<gebjgd> zoombut, 小孩别瞎学，睡觉去
<zoombut> 你还有个猫咪陪。。我的乌龟让我给养死； 
<zoombut> 了
<zoombut> 。。。。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 奸猫犯！
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> .........
 * Zypeh 表示安慰zoombut
<gebjgd> zoombut, 啥乌龟？
<snugglecat> 好吧， knownbad 你这奸假人犯
<zoombut> 。。    小乌龟
<snugglecat> zoombut, 奸乌龟犯???
<knownbad> 乌龟死了可以顿补汤。
<Zypeh> 笨人很忧闷啊啊啊
<zoombut> ...  
<Zypeh> 笨人很忧闷啊啊啊
 * gebjgd 我发现这irc里面都是变态。。。。
<zoombut> 。。。
<zoombut>      是的。。
<zoombut> 我不否认。
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 我不是第一天发现了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你是头子
<zoombut> 。。
<Zypeh> knownbad, 说得好
<snugglecat> 我家也有一只乌龟，俩年了
<snugglecat> 俩仨年了
<snugglecat> knownbad <== 一色情狂
<gebjgd> snugglecat, zoombut 太次了，我家有2只乌龟
<snugglecat> 俩???? 一男一女???
<gebjgd> snugglecat, zoombut 我初三买的。现在我28吧，你们算算那2只乌龟多大了
<zoombut> 。。。。     
<snugglecat> 两岁了
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 暴露年龄了。。。。。。。。。。28
<zoombut>        我的是晒死的。。
<zoombut> 去社工你。。
<snugglecat> zoombut, 哦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正在测试usb3的速度
<Zypeh> snugglecat, FVWM里能调用conky吗？？
<gebjgd> 额，才70多m
<knownbad> 哪来的usb3?  笔记本？
<gebjgd> Zypeh, 当然可以
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 可以啊， 啥不可以的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 台式机
<Zypeh> snugglecat, FVWM里是用nitrogen的吗？？
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 貌似 layer 需要注意的， 但忘了是 gnome 里需要注意，还是一般wm
<Zypeh> layer 是什么？？
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 在某类wm中，可能会在 background 下
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 层啊， 看 文档。
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 什么意思？？说清楚点
<Zypeh> 文档阿，我还没看完啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太次了。usb3才70mb
 * Zypeh 烦恼
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 等等
<Zypeh> 。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> Zypeh, own_window_type 这个参数，可选值: normal, desktop, dock, panel or override .  忘了在那种 wm， 设置某个，会被 背景盖住 看不到。 不过在 openbox 可以设置为 dock ，可以设为一个 dock
<Zypeh> 哦哦
<snugglecat> 没记错的话应该是 desktop， 但忘了是 一般的 wm 还是 gnome 会出现问题
<snugglecat> 我就想不明白， 一背景也被看成一层， 还有东西可以放到背景下面。 fvwm 肯定可以， 但不知道是否可以设置为 dock
<gebjgd> knownbad, 囤积黄金了么
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 你试一下， 设置那参数为 desktop, 进入 fvwm 就启动 conky, 如果看不见， 或者点一下背景， conky 会不见， 你就换个参数吧
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 你试一下， 设置那参数为 desktop, 进入 fvwm 就启动 conky, 如果看不见， 或者点一下背景， conky 会不见，就说明设置 desktop 会有问题。 其它应该没啥了
<Zypeh> 问题是我调不出圆形来啊啊啊
 * Zypeh 真可怜
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 那个你慢慢琢磨
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 先做一个普通的吧。 cairo 会有些问题
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 你会这问题不？？那个蛋蛋图里面的函数    
<Zypeh> snugglecat, function draw_ring(cr,t,pt) 是不是调出指针的？？？
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 忘了那种情况下， cairo 会吃内存， 问题出在它只申请内存不施放
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 你要那个， 有现成的， 拿回来，自己琢磨并修改。
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 那个我做过的
<Zypeh> 不是不是
<gebjgd> Zypeh, 蛋疼啊
<Zypeh> 我要自己写代码，定做conky
<snugglecat> 忘了地址了
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 是要用 cairo 不
<snugglecat> http://wiki.conky.be/index.php?title=Lua_Cario_bindings
<Zypeh> 用到圆形，可是偏偏调不出
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: Lua Cario bindings - Conky
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 是阿，蛋疼啊啊啊
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 这是什么？？
<snugglecat> Zypeh, cairo 的 lua bind 啊
<snugglecat> http://conky.sourceforge.net/lua.html
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: Lua API
<snugglecat> http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html
<^k^> snugglecat ⇪ t: Configuration Settings
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 这仨地址，你慢慢看
<Zypeh> 这是什么函数   lua_draw_hook_pre cairo_test
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 很谢谢你啊阿，帮了我很多
<snugglecat> 慢慢琢磨， 我的源码没了。 重装系统原先啥东西东没了
<Zypeh> 就这3个地址也帮了我不少，谢了
<Zypeh> 明天再搞
<snugglecat> Zypeh, 你那个源码是哪里弄得， 那个就是一个实例的函数。 我也是从那改的
<snugglecat> 但我忘了那地址了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 要快用内建硬盘。
<knownbad> 不是有6G吗。
<layerbase> win 下的apach22 mysql55 php5.3 占用会有300M？
<alvin_rxg> 都跑服务器了，还嫌300M多？
<layerbase> 我一共才1G  ^-^
<layerbase> 真实机上跑 比VM快多了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<ofan> 有没有什么上网本推荐？？
<gebjgd> amd apu
<layerbase> ofan, 什么价钱？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg,  今天去saturn买了那超值的移动硬盘
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 35欧。全德国最低价
<alvin_rxg> 多大
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 500G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, usb3
<alvin_rxg> 不错～
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> 这样能卖 35块？！
<alvin_rxg> 太假了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是不是太便宜了？
<alvin_rxg> usb3.. 不便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你查查网上的价格。你就知道其他的卖多少钱了
<alvin_rxg> usb3 不应该这么便宜
<alvin_rxg> 不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩。是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就saturn现在便宜。不是每家店都有。
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 测试了一下。70mb
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> ofan, 你不是不需要上网本么
<gebjgd> ofan, 早就和你说了应该买个台式机和上网本。普通笔记本是渣
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arm arch不稳定
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我又得上debian
<alvin_rxg> 不是我干的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 知道不是你干的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我觉得跑server还是用debian好点。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 毕竟arm arch不是官方的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有钱人
<snugglecat> knownbad, 现在市场大至分三类娃娃，第一类是日本进口的，叫日本高仿真娃娃，仿真
<snugglecat> 度特高，价格在30000元到100000元左右
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 奸猫人
<knownbad> gebjgd: <-- 富二代
<snugglecat> knownbad, 30000到 100000 元一个假人还不是有钱人啊
<knownbad> snugglecat: <-- 奸猫犯
<knownbad> 我又没买。
<snugglecat> .........
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你不是奸假人还不洗的么
<knownbad> 那只是下半身而已
<snugglecat> 下半身也得 15000到 50000啊， 还是有钱人
<knownbad> 硅胶很难保养的。
<knownbad> 买了二手货便宜
<gebjgd> knownbad, 奸塑料犯
<snugglecat> ...... 还二手啊， 上一手奸了洗不
<knownbad> gebjgd: 奸南方人犯
 * gebjgd 重装dockstar debian中
<knownbad> 难道你娶个再婚的女子还问她洗了没?
<ofan> gebjgd: 本来想弄个平板，不过我还是想要个带键盘灯 
<ofan> 带键盘的
<ofan> thinkpad x120e 怎么样？
<knownbad> 还好但x220更好。
<ofan> 不买大的
<ofan> 已经有大的了
<knownbad> 不大
<ofan> 还有eee pc
<ofan> x220 贵多了
<knownbad> 又没说x200便宜。  说是更好。
<ofan> 要便宜的 上网本
<knownbad> 要小又便宜，手机加键盘。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 再婚的不问也会洗啊。 这么说，第三手的咋办， 二手那家伙奸了不洗的
<knownbad> 得问你这个专家。
 * snugglecat 再想下去变成轮奸假人了
<knownbad> 我没离婚过不知道。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 我不歧视离过婚的。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 只怕小孩相处不来。
<snugglecat> 买不起假人
<snugglecat> 你不是有归宿了吗
<knownbad> 龟宿
<snugglecat> ...
<knownbad> 是说我会考虑离过婚的女孩。
<gebjgd> ofan, 你要上网本干嘛？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你还考虑啥， 你这花心萝卜
<knownbad> 没办法，男性基因。
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我去解决我的先
<knownbad> 你随便找个女孩也比假人好。
<knownbad> 别忘了洗手。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 用啊
<ofan> 或者推荐个好的平板
<gebjgd> ofan, 你不是有笔记本么
<ofan> gebjgd: 想弄个小的
<gebjgd> ofan, 那你为什么不买个台式机+上网本的组合
<ofan> gebjgd: 当初急着用电脑就直接买了个本
<gebjgd> ofan, 卖废品吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 擦
<ofan> 同学有个刚买的平板要150刀卖给我
<gebjgd> ofan, 平板有什么用？
<ofan> gebjgd: 上网，记笔记等
<gebjgd> ofan, 平板？用来记录笔记？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没键盘不太方便，所以又想搞上网本
<gebjgd> ofan, 显然
<gebjgd> ofan, amd apu
<ofan> x120e 看起来不错
<ofan> 不过稍贵了
<gebjgd> ofan, 链接， 价格
<ofan> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/OE1W7
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon.com: x120e e-350: Electronics
<ofan> e-350是双核的，要$400+,e-240单核 $399
<ofan> eeepc 不错
<gebjgd> ofan, 这是笔记本
<gebjgd> ofan, 不是上网本
<ofan> 11寸的
<ofan> 算是上网本了
<gebjgd> ofan, 待机就是屎
<gebjgd> ofan, 上网本至少待机7个小时
<ofan> 比笔记本待机长
<gebjgd> ofan, 多长？
<ofan> gebjgd: 5h
<gebjgd> ofan, 这个价格5个小时太差了
<ofan> gebjgd: 是贵了
<ofan> gebjgd: 这个超薄，$199  http://goo.gl/lBdjR
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Amazon.com: ASUS X101-EU17-BK 10.1-Inch Netbook (Black): Computers & Accessories
<gebjgd> ofan, 是很薄，但是没有amd apu省电
<ofan> 我不需要那么长的巡航
<ofan> gebjgd: 好点的都贵
<ofan> 有点心动了。。
<gebjgd> ofan, 还没挣钱就开始玩命买东西。二代
<gebjgd> ofan, 上网本这东西时间越长越好
<ofan> gebjgd: 哥开始挣钱了
<gebjgd> ofan, 开始打工了？
<gebjgd> ofan, 自己养活自己了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 打工 接活
<gebjgd> ofan, 赞
<gebjgd> ofan, 能完全独立了。那就随便买吧
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<[ub]> xiaoy, 2011-10-27 04:51:47 +0800
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定debian了
<alvin_rxg> 没动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 忘记搞locale了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<alvin_rxg> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚重装了debian arm
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不折腾arch了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不蛋疼了
<knownbad> arch随时欢迎你回来。
<ofan> 买个x101 装arch
<knownbad> 不需要，他那时手痒就又换了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 他手痒是因为啥
<knownbad> 搓他自个香港脚
<ofan> 。。。。。。
<knownbad> 你今晚残害了几只猫？
<snugglecat> 哦，我还以为是他蛋疼， 不过想想也不是， 他蛋疼，应该他老婆手痒才对
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就一只啊
<knownbad> 你家的猫可能被你奸惯了。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 可能和洛阳那性奴一般
<knownbad> 你是在家里工作？
<snugglecat> 是的
<knownbad> 一个月收入多少？
<snugglecat> 不固定
<knownbad> 大概就行。
<snugglecat> 说不了啊， 现在没项目， 在做自己的东西， 上次4500
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 4500 够花多久啊？
<snugglecat> 是啊， 现在不是在挣扎着么， 期望现在做的能带多一点收入呢
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 老大不小了，这 soho 不适合你
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 有个方案是，学好英语，给外国人做事。soho 的
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 上次不是有人跑来说要个 java 的么？每个月6千还是多少的
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, :) 是啊。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, Java??
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你写了那么长时间的代码，哪个语言应该无所谓了吧
<snugglecat> 这倒无所谓
<snugglecat> 我还是先弄好我现在弄的吧， 快完了。
<knownbad> 没关系还可以兼差卖屁股。
<[ub]>  06:04
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我其他还是arch
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就dockstar用的debian
<knownbad> 电脑狂手贱是正常的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是手贱。是傻逼debian没有nx
<gebjgd> knownbad: arch有
<alvin_rxg> 那些
<alvin_rxg> nx 是啥？
<knownbad> remote desktop?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和你几个月前就说过了
<alvin_rxg> 没放心上。。
<alvin_rxg> 我准备下睡觉了。
<knownbad> 老大卖香屁你居然不捧场？
<knownbad> 跑了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 所以你迟早还是上debian?
<gebjgd> knownbad: dockstar，我是希望它稳定。所以还是用debian了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我正在编译nx
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<[ub]> xiaoy, 2011-10-27 06:22:05 +0800
<layerbase> date(y/m/d)
<Stone_> 早上好~
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-27
<roylez> gebjgd: freenx？
<Zypeh> 早安
<leaveboy> any one
<leaveboy> 11.10 make 是那个版本 python是那个版本
<xiaomo> leaveboy: make 3.81 python 2.6&2.7
<leaveboy> android 编译有没有问题那
<xiaomo> 应该没问题啊.
<leaveboy> xiaomo: eclipse 那
<xiaomo> leaveboy: 不应该出问题.你用eclipse新建个android项目.然后直接编译运行下试试
<leaveboy> xiaomo: 我是想换系统
<leaveboy> 现在用10.10的
<xiaomo> leaveboy: 换吧.
<leaveboy> xiaomo: 装slim 切换gdm不成个
<zhao> zhao4120
<ofan> 谁给我支付宝冲了9块钱，是哪个买VPN的，都不联系我。
<Kandu> ofan: 拿 paypal 或者 支付寶的 sdk 寫個自動處理的吧
<roylez> ofan: 是我付的，给我个ssh
<Kandu> ofan: 這幾天 ramhost 似乎很不穩定
<Zypeh> 穷阿，没钱买vpn
<Pwnna> ..
<zhao> 护士上班自摸。引来院长
<ofan> roylez: 说你叫啥名字
<ofan> Kandu: 还好
<roylez> ofan: 主席
<ofan> roylez: 跟支付宝里的不一样
<roylez> nnnd
<ofan> roylez: 显然不是你
<roylez> 要用假名的，否则岂不被人杀上门
<iOpera> roylez: 居然买vpn。被欺骗了。
 * ofan 不要存有侥幸心理
<roylez> nnnd，你保护费还没交呢
<roylez> ofan: 乖乖的交出一个ssh来
<ofan> 还是4天以前汇给我的，一直都没告诉我
<iOpera> ofan: 这假网景，就是钓鱼的。某天突然断你的电。
<ofan> roylez: 坚决不向黑暗势力低头
<ofan> iOpera: 你要VPN吗？
<iOpera> 死网警，还搞诈骗。我去举报你算了。
<iOpera> 说，骗了几个了？
<iOpera> 要受保护费
<iOpera> 收
<iOpera> 每个收5块
<roylez> iOpera: ...
<roylez> iOpera: 你比我狠
<iOpera> å¹´è´¹
<jarlyyn> pidgin上irc真不习惯
<iOpera> jarlyyn: 来opera
<jarlyyn> opera自从6用过后感觉一直不好，就不用了
<jarlyyn> 是5还是6来着？反正快10年了
<iOpera> 都11.51呢。你啥时代的哦。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我安装Ubuntu老是失败？难道是RP问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351103 我先是在官网下载11.10 一点下载就会无法连接。so，我又去163镜像站下载，第一次，下载了Alternate amd64 iso的，一看，没有wubi.exe，就又删了，第二次，就下载了desktop amd64 iso的，有wubi，但是..安装了三次，每次都是失败告 ...
<jarlyyn> 10.0也装过次，感觉变化不大……
<iOpera> 看来你适合ie内核
<jarlyyn> 那看来是了
<iOpera> roylez: 出来说下，为什么要vpn。想建黄网？
<atcho`> 你们不用vpn吗？ssh？
<atcho`> google搜索老是断线
<roylez> iOpera: 我要的是ssh，不是vpn
<iOpera> roylez: 这我有。10块一个。
<roylez> iOpera: ....
<roylez> iOpera: 你咋有那么多呢？看黄网？
<iOpera> 至少不会被断电的。要不。
<atcho`> iOpera: 10块钱多长时间
<iOpera> 是啊。你推荐的那些。 lol roylez
<roylez> iOpera: 10块钱100个我考虑下
<iOpera> atcho`: å¹´è´¹
<atcho`> iOpera: 乱码了
<atcho`> <iOpera> atcho`: 骞磋垂
<iOpera> 破客户端
<atcho`> iOpera: 打数字吧
<roylez> 破客户端
<atcho`> <iOpera> 鐮村õ¢‡µéŽ´é£Žõ¡¿…
<iOpera> 真破。。。
<roylez> 不是假的
<atcho`> <iOpera> 真破。。。
<roylez> atcho`: 我的字乱码不？
<leaveboy> no
<atcho`> 有时候。。。 roylez 
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席, 你们玩crack ?
<atcho`> 比如 <roylez> 鐮村õ¢‡µéŽ´é£Žõ¡¿…
<roylez> Evanescence: 不玩
<atcho`> 我承认我这里的问题
<iOpera> atcho`: 换了吧。做好事罗
<Evanescence> roylez: 那你们破什么?
<atcho`> iOpera: 换啥 
<iOpera> 。。
<soulpc> ？
<atcho`> 你卖vpn啊？ iOpera 
<soulpc> 谁知道在哪下载Ubuntu11.10的离线中文语言包啊？
<YeLee> soulpc: 在软件源里面有
<soulpc> 有人吗？帮帮忙啊
<iOpera> 不卖。vpn都是骗人的。没保障的。
<MeaCulpa> .
<soulpc> 呃~~能给个链接吗？
<soulpc> 刚才没找到
<YeLee> soulpc: packages.ubuntu.com
 * MeaCulpa 黑莓和webOS都不支持pptp vpn
 * MeaCulpa 唯有苹果的束缚
 * MeaCulpa 唯有苹果的用的舒服，可惜
<atcho`> MeaCulpa:  发了三次
<soulpc> 好，我找找。谢谢YeLee
<MeaCulpa> atcho`: 卡住了
<MeaCulpa> Apple就是这样，哪怕是Geek觉得Apple的东西用的人太多了想用别的，折腾一番以后还是发现Apple的Feature最贴心...不能不说是其他厂家的悲剧
 * atcho` 's  听豆瓣电台
<jarlyyn> android不是内建支持vpn?
<zhao> 看肉蒲团
<SIDU> 除了这个，还有哪里有中文 irc fan ?
<jiangs> hello
<SIDU> nihao
<[ub]> jiangs, 好  ㍢ 
<chinesetradefirm> ni hao 
<Guest51780> 大家好
<jiangs> maybe have not
<SIDU> 【ub】hao
<chinesetradefirm> 我来自中国
<Guest51780> 请问ubuntu 在中国有公司吗？
<chinesetradefirm> 你们呢
<hamo> Guest51780: 没公司，但是招人...
<chinesetradefirm> 好像是没有的
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐姐
<Guest51780> ubuntu partnership 申请 你们知道吗？
<Zypeh> CyrusYzGTt, 叫到好肉麻
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ google lain 鈴音‘
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ google lain 鈴音
<Zypeh> CyrusYzGTt, 查过了
<bsec__> 你们都是一个公司的么？
<Zypeh> CyrusYzGTt, 动画也看过。。。。一点
<chinesetradefirm> 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> Zypeh§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<Zypeh> CyrusYzGTt, 呃呃呃呃呃呃呃呃呃呃俄俄
<ofan> SIDU: 什么
<SIDU> ofan:  早安
<ofan> jarlyyn: 对 android 和ios都支持pptp vpn
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<ofan> ubuntu招什么人
<ofan> 工资给的高么
<Zypeh> ofan：心动啦？？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 中国没有全资公司的，工资要被外服扒掉一层吧
<ofan> Zypeh: 一直在心动
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 外服是啥
<iOpera> ofan: MeaCulpa就是，洋买办。
<iOpera> lol
<ofan> iOpera: 不懂
<[ub]> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • Ubuntu 11.04的3D特效疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351105 n年前用compiz，感觉很爽。刚刚新换电脑，有几个疑问，请帮助下： 1.让3D窗口浮起 我参考了http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=140531的（2-2）让3D窗口浮起在立方体表面，但我在Compiz的特效部分没有找到“3D窗口”也就无法设置。到找它呢？ 2. ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 中国公民与国外机构如何按照中国法律签订劳动合同？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 要有个国内人口贩子买办咯
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 按照毛中国法律
<fjfjjf> 额。。
<fjfjjf> 一般都不说话的阿
<fjfjjf> ？
<ofan> fjfjjf: 不说
<ofan> fjfjjf: 这里是心灵感应频道
<fjfjjf> 额。。。心灵感应
<Zypeh> snugglecat, conky搞定了
<gfrog> fjfjjf: 你可以发射动感光波干翻 ofan 
<fjfjjf> 怎么私聊那
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 只是背景不能显示
<Zypeh> fjfjjf, /msg
<fjfjjf> 看你们好像都在加着我的名字在聊天
<fjfjjf> msg ofan nihao
<ofan> fjfjjf: 只有比较牛逼的人物才能使用此功能
<fjfjjf> MSG ofan nihao
<fjfjjf> 郁闷
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 新人求知道_______关于双系统重装问题_______ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351106 电脑先装的win2003，后装了ubuntu11.10.。。。 1.怎么改变GRUB的启动顺序，我想把win2003放在第一个（现在是最后一个）。 2.如果要用GHOST重装win2003，该怎么弄才不影响ubuntu的启动。 求各位大虾不吝赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 zj4201 ...
<ofan> fjfjjf: 贿赂我就可以迅速变得牛逼起来
<fjfjjf> MSG<ofan><nihao>
<fjfjjf> 额。。。。怎么贿赂法
<fjfjjf> 你们都是干什么的，这个跟普通的聊天室不一样
<fjfjjf> linux下的聊天室
<ofan> fjfjjf: 连发5次 'ofan是帅哥'，连做两次即可
<ofan> fjfjjf: 速度要快
<iOpera> ofan是帅哥
<MeaCulpa> http://www.guao.hk/posts/iranians-upset-over-google-reader-changes.html
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 伊朗人民对于 Google Reader 与 Google+ 的整合表达不满 | 谷奥——探寻谷歌的奥秘
<iOpera> ofan是帅哥
<fjfjjf> ofan 先教教我怎么悄悄话，您别逗了，ofan让我发两边他是帅哥，哈哈
<fjfjjf> 你们好像都认识
<fjfjjf> ofan是帅锅，
<fjfjjf> 同上
<fjfjjf> 0.0～～～～～～～
<iOpera> ofan是骗子
<Karlie0> ?
 * Karlie0 同意
<fjfjjf> 不了解！
<crose> 早
<ofan> fjfjjf: 你太慢了，再来
<crose> kk怎么没了^
<fjfjjf> 不是把，大哥！相当自恋阿你
<ofan> fjfjjf: 你可以先编辑好，连续的五行，然后直接贴到这里来
<fjfjjf> ｏｆａｎ是帅哥！
<fjfjjf> 同上
<ofan> fjfjjf: 擦
<fjfjjf> 重复
<ofan> fjfjjf: 没你这么笨的
<lainme> ofan是骗子
 * Karlie0 同意
<MeaCulpa> http://www.guokr.com/article/69738/
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 蚊子是怎么在雨中飞的？ - 环球科技观光团 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<fjfjjf> 额。。。。你看都在鄙视你阿，你不回阿怎么
<fjfjjf> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 蚊子威武
<ofan> fjfjjf: 挺我的没错
<ofan> fjfjjf: 大家都是这么过来的
<fjfjjf> 快说说怎么悄悄话阿
<fjfjjf> 懂了。你是版主？？
<moriramar> fjfjjf, 你按名字前兩個字，然後按Tab。
<fjfjjf> ofan, HAOLE 
<moriramar> fjfjjf, 另外，其實你自己打人家的全名也行。因為這個不是IRC的功能，只是客戶端識別名字字符而已。
<fjfjjf> ofan, 有效果么
<fjfjjf> 你那边是红色的么，有效果么，别人看不到？？、
<ofan> fjfjjf: 因为你没照做，所以别人看不到
 * Karlie0 汗.人家问的是悄悄话.query
<fjfjjf> ofan, 这样对么？
<fjfjjf> msg ofan  nihao 
<YeLee> fjfjjf: 我看到了^_^
<Kandu> /msg ofan hi
<Kandu> fjfjjf: ^
<fjfjjf> 我不学了，再说吧！
 * Karlie0 同上
 * gfrog 让用惯了qq群的苦逼孩子学习用irc竟然这么难
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:26:38)
 * CyrusYzGTt 同感
<Karlie0> Kandu: 大神.您编辑中文用什么编辑器
<iOpera> gfrog: nnnnd irc 不比qq简单？
<roylez> hamo: 在不，蛤蟆君
<gfrog> QQ弱爆了
<roylez> gfrog: 青蛙君在呢
<gfrog> iOpera: irc本来就很简单啊，所以我很奇怪
<gfrog> roylez: -_-
<gfrog> ro
<gfrog> roylez: 消失一下去。
<roylez> gfrog: 如果两个进程同时mv一个文件，会不会有问题？
<gfrog> roylez: 没试过，估计会有的，哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ..會
<hamo> roylez: 不在...
<roylez> gfrog: 为啥？
<roylez> hamo: 回答问题
<gfrog> roylez: 猜测
<roylez> gfrog: ...
<hamo> roylez: 啥问题？
<roylez> hamo: 如果两个进程同时mv一个文件，会不会有问题
<xiaomo> 系统肯定提供锁机制..
<gfrog> roylez: 我才不会做这么bt的试验。。。 
<gfrog> xiaomo: 这么肯定？
<roylez> xiaomo: 猜也会有，但是要确定的说法
<hamo> roylez: 必然不会啊..首先，你很难做到真得那么同时，即便真的同时了，inode上有个锁...
<Kandu> iOpera: 轉發 Karlie0 「大神.您编辑中文用什么编辑器」
<xiaomo> 如果没有锁机制的话 就不叫系统了
<roylez> gfrog: 看看人家蛤蟆君多专业！
<iOpera> oops
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<gfrog> roylez: 好吧，我真的消失了， xiu~
 * hamo -_-"
<roylez> hamo: 有兴趣来18摸吗？
<hamo> roylez: 你在上海吧...
<roylez> hamo: 北京也一样可以
<roylez> hamo: 我只管卖人拿钱...
<hamo> roylez: CSTL?
<roylez> hamo: en
<iOpera> roylez: 你说18摸。把 lainme气跑了。
<hamo> roylez: 内推的话，投一个试试吧...
<iOpera> lainme: 去踢了 roylez
<hamo> roylez: ^_^
<roylez> hamo: 恩，到了你投的时候告诉我
 * Karlie0 围观Op大战
<hamo> roylez: 貌似我记得我投了...可是贵摸没鸟我...
<cuigaosheng> 怎样把错误重定向到管道
<roylez> hamo: 现在就可以投了吗？
<hamo> roylez: 我在你们那网站投的...
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐姐，你決定成爲神性的存在？？
<zhao> 谁有《横恋母》？传给我，母子乱伦的动漫
 * Karlie0 ,..
<iOpera>  /mode #ubuntu-cn +b *!~CyrusYzGTt@*
<iOpera> 不准乱说
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 没。今天很忙
<fjfjjf> 会了
 * hamo 小匿一下...
<MeaCulpa> http://www.eyeos.org/
<lainme> iOpera: roylez 你们自己的事自己解决
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 哦。我還以爲鈴音 大結局 那集上演呢
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: eyeOS solutions for a new world
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 再投
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡戴帽帽了呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这娃归我了
<MeaCulpa> http://www.eyeos.org/ 这个在chromeOS之前早就有，ChromeOS炒作web os概念太恶心了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ubuntu-cn所有娃娃都贵你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 其他频道，oftc, linuxfire 的归我
<CyrusYzGTt> 赤裸裸的剝削分配。。
<fjfjjf> 都很鄙视ＱＱ？
<fjfjjf> 这个工具很快么
 * lainme 算了一个晚上，都是缓慢发散趋势。这什么鬼输入文件
<roylez> lainme: 恭喜你，fortran很赞的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 有志于啥方面...
<MeaCulpa> 哇！ fortran Hag!
<MeaCulpa> Hag -> Girl
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 当然是系统了...
<Karlie0> MeaCulpa: 新手训练营.那个频道是你的吗
<pocoyo> 什么叫贵欠。
<MeaCulpa> Karlie0: 所有的都是我
<pocoyo> s/欠/你/
<MeaCulpa> 的
<MeaCulpa> 玩Fortran而不是Hag的，极少
<Zypeh> conky背景黑框怎么解决？？
<Karlie0> MeaCulpa: Fortran传说中的科学语言?
<xiaomo> Zypeh: 显卡驱动
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 matlab麼？？
<MeaCulpa> Karlie0: 科学？和COBOL一起算账而已
<xiaomo> Zypeh: ubuntu吗?把特效开了才不出黑背景
<Zypeh> xiaohao, 是吗？？
<Zypeh> xiaohao, conky要求compiz的？？
<xiaomo> Zypeh: 不要求compiz 反正之前的版本在外观里把视觉效果调成高就可以用
<xiaomo> 现在的版本不知道去哪开特效了.ps.我现在也不用conky了
<Zypeh> xiaohao, 我的其他conky都可以显示，但是蛋蛋图不能，也是没开特效阿
<MeaCulpa> conky虽好，但平铺党表示看到conky的概率太低...
<xiaomo> MeaCulpa: 平铺党+1
<long> 我觉得通过活动切换窗口很容易。平铺窗口太小。
<MeaCulpa> Qt4一套dll加起来也不及一个浏览器的1/4大...为毛人类会喜欢browser-based app
<Zypeh> MeaCulpa, awesome算平铺党那FVWM算什么？？？
<MeaCulpa> Zypeh: 不知
<georgetso> 因为大多数人类以为网上的东西不是在自己电脑里运行－－他们脑子里，内存＝硬盘
<georgetso> qt4完全自由了吗？在win下也自由了？
<MeaCulpa> georgetso: ...
<xiaomo> 已经放弃折腾桌面了 现在就是随便一个拿起来用
<MeaCulpa> georgetso: 本来就自由，现在更自由
<georgetso> 我的virtualbox装的是ubuntu server
<Zypeh> georgetso, 呃呃，我的chrome很吃内存
<georgetso> MeaCulpa: win下过去不自由，商业软件要给钱
<jackie_> totem 能播放.mov格式，chrome 不能，如何在chrome 要播放.mov時調用totem啊？
<georgetso> Zypeh: 现在safari故意不装flash，有flash的我采用chrome
<MeaCulpa> georgetso: 乱说
<Zypeh> georgetso, 为什么？
<Zypeh> georgetso, 很吃内存？？
<georgetso> Zypeh: 但是悲剧地发现，redmine的ajax不能在没装flash等plugin的safari运行
<georgetso> Zypeh: 习惯而已。safari才是内存大户。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 11:00
<long> 其实有的时候，纯找资料，flash,img都没用，直接用elinks 速度快。
<georgetso> Zypeh: safari一般200m,safari-webcontent可能达到500m
<MeaCulpa> long: 你咋不说 wget, curl...
<long> 哈哈。
<xiaomo> wget就是神器啊
<georgetso> wget不如curl用的爽
<xiaomo> 差不多吧 他俩
<georgetso> wget似乎不能 -D POST=VALUE
<xiaomo> 可以
<xiaomo> --post-data
<georgetso> 哦？
<MeaCulpa> 两侧侧重不一样
<MeaCulpa> wget 侧重于站点，curl侧重于请求
<MeaCulpa> wget 抓全站~~
<georgetso> 这里有用golang的不？
<cuigaosheng> $？什么意思
<xiaomo> wget的请求也不差.  
<georgetso> 现在safari听音乐都用bus.fm，真觉得本子耗电少了很多
<MeaCulpa> 不过curl外部依赖厉害
<Kandu> hamo: 那 mv ,和 inode 無關吧
<georgetso> flash应该退出历史舞台了
<MeaCulpa> 太多了..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go
<jackie_> 大牛們，chrome如何播放.mov格式啊，就蘋果官方網站的視頻
<georgetso> 我看到go的interface，有点晕。接下来要看并发了，哪里有interface的稍微不错的sample code么
<ofan> jackie_: 用mplayer
<georgetso> #go-nuts半天美人说话
<georgetso> #go-nuts半天没人说话
<long> 有没有一起lfs的，感觉还能有个交流。太麻烦了。老是出错
<jackie_> 不是啊，我點官方視頻演示，它提示我下載QuickTime，我的totem是可以播放QT所有的格式的，剛測試過了。
<pocoyo> elong: 去英文频道？
<hamo> Kandu: 怎么可能，所有文件都对应一个inode, 里面有个i_flock就是干这个的..
<zhao> 怎么用
<hamo> Kandu: 这个锁锁住文件锁链表..
<AireadFan> 大家好，如何显示当前系统中的用户登陆名的数目？用shell script
<hamo> Kandu: 当然，具体的文件的信息在文件对象里...
<Kandu> hamo: 嗯，但 mv 的過程中，對 inode 是沒有任何操作的，操作的只是目錄中對此 inode 的指標
<hamo> Kandu: 嗯，因为mv的时候inode并不变化么...但是，其实上是要锁inode里的文件锁的...
<Kandu> hamo: 那，鎖的是哪個 inode?
<hamo> Kandu: 就是你mv的这个文件的..
<jackie_> 就這些視頻，你們一點就播放嗎？我提示要下載QuickTime: http://www.apple.com/hk/findouthow/mac/#anatomy
<[ub]> jackie_ ⇪ ti: Apple - Find Out How - Mac 入門
<jackie_> Apple - Find Out How - Mac 入門－－鏈結在哪啊
<Kandu> hamo: 目錄 item: filename|inode num。   inode num 說明了在 inode 表中 inode 的位置。 link unlink 改動的只是目錄 item, 不改動 inode.即使有打開檔案，也是內核中打開操作的目錄，要有 inode 打開計數，也只有操作目錄的計數和 mv 的對象是沒有關係的
<hamo> Kandu: 我来具体找找代码...
<zhao> 母子乱伦真好玩
<bsec_> 问题：怎么显示当前系统中用户登陆名的数目？
<bsec_> help
<Kandu> hamo: 同時，說的是兩個行程都 link 到新位置好了，都打算進行 unlink 原來的了。必然有一個行程是 unlink 一個不存在的 filename
<xiaomo> bsec_: 提取w返回结果里面的的数字就行了
<hamo> Kandu: 对啊...就是说，两个并行的任务被串行化了，然后先完成的修改了信息，后来的就找不到了..
<Kandu> 不過不算出錯。unlink 一個不存在 filename，一個正常的操作
<georgetso> 该死的防火墙
<georgetso> google code又打不开了
<georgetso> 方binxing怎么不去屎啊
<xiaomo> 改hosts没
<xiaomo> ls
<cuigaosheng> AireadFan, HI
<AireadFan> HI
<jackie_> ofan, 如何告訴chrome來調用totem而不是mplayer呢？
<georgetso> xiaomo: tell me
<AireadFan> cuigaosheng, hi
<hamo> Kandu: 你要知道真正并行的mv是非常难的...但是想这种情况就知道一定要串行话的..
<[ub]> AireadFan, 好  ㍣ 
<hamo> > Time.now
<hamo> adam8157: 我嚓...那边还能上网？还是你带电脑去了？
<georgetso> Time.now 似乎是rails代码，如果我没记错
<adam8157> hamo: 必须的啊
<georgetso> 这里有chengdu的没？
<adam8157> hamo: 好好上班！
<xiaomo> georgetso: 自己上网搜索下吧 一搜一堆
<hamo> Kandu: 手头有kernel代码么？看do_unlinkat函数
<ofan> jackie_: 编辑mime信息
<xiaomo> georgetso: 不改hosts上google就不稳定..
<jackie_> ofan: 請問how?
<adam8157> Kandu: 神童好
<georgetso> xiaomo: 改了也多半是把google.com请求都转向到google.cn
<georgetso> 帐号信息很可能泄漏
<xiaomo> georgetso: 还行吧. 月光博客上面的google hosts效果挺好的
 * hamo 突然想吃开封菜了....
<georgetso> 我上过baidu.co.jp，里面video那个黄啊。。
<hamo> georgetso: 现在可以上？在墙内？
<georgetso> hamo: no, vpn
<hamo> georgetso: 那必然的啊..日本人..
<georgetso> 日本人太好了，贡献了这么多好东西
<georgetso> 中国应该允许贩卖黄色音像制品，可以减少性侵犯事件
<hamo> georgetso: 万一有人看了忍不住呢？会不会变多？
<georgetso> 娼妓也应该在管制下开放
<georgetso> 实行体检，管理制度，学习德国
<GNUdog> baidu jp 的主打，就是 h 向
<georgetso> 脑袋和下体是人类最自由的两个部分。我dang偏偏最喜欢管这两个部分。
<jackie_> ofan: 是在about:plugins的iTunes Application Detector裏嗎？
<georgetso> qt4好像马上在北京有个讲座？
<philipballew> II have a individual coming in for support from #ubuntu-youth who only speaks Chinese. I thought this might be a good place. if someone can attempt to help him, please do.
<tang> ted
<tang> ted__
<zhao> http://dpaste.de/7hVhh/
<philipballew> 會有人能夠幫助這裡如果我發送一個說中文的人，我不能幫助，請？
<philipballew> freeflying, do you know who can provide Chinese based support in this channel?
<georgetso> philipballew: english?
<philipballew> georgetso, is this a place where someone can provide Chinese support?
<georgetso> philipballew: I guess anyone could help with that, this is a chanel in mandarin
<georgetso> philipballew: i guess so, depends on what help you need
<philipballew> georgetso, its not me nessesserly. I am trying to get a man in #ubuntu-youth to join here for help
<hamo> philipballew: I am trying to guide him here, but I dont know why he seems that do not want to be here.
<georgetso> philipballew: his native language is mandarin?
<philipballew> he says Chinese. gebjgd 
<georgetso> philipballew: then let him in
<pocoyo> cj#ubuntu-youth
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾進錯頻道了？？
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<pocoyo> 哈哈
<philipballew> pocoyo, can you help him in #ubuntu-youth or have him join here?
<pocoyo> philipballew: he's here now. Guest96089 ...
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 想转Arch http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351115 在网上看了不少Arch的安装教程，基本的安装都没问题 但是到了安装xorg,gnome,gnome-extra的时候，就比较纠结了。 hal，hwd的安装就麻烦多了。 网上和本版置顶帖中的教程都比较老了，说法很不一直阿！ 有木有牛人帮忙写个当前arch版本，安装桌面环境的完整教程 ...
<philipballew> sweet
<georgetso> philipballew: thanks philip
<georgetso> Guest96089: hi
<pocoyo> Guest96089: 啥事。哥们。
<ted__> in linux
<hamo> Guest96089: 这里很多说中文的人
<ted__> in linux  which command can print all users in the computer?
<Guest96089> 其实我就是想问几个问题，呵呵
<georgetso> Guest96089: 这里基本上全是说中文的
<ted__> logined in users
<hamo> ted__: user
<hamo> ted__: users
<ted__> thks hamo
<pocoyo> Guest96089: 刚才是不是在这儿呆着的。
<Guest96089> 好像是把，当时没看到有人理我，衰阿
<pocoyo> ted__: cat /etc/passwd ?
<ted__> just command
<ted__> and logined in users
<pocoyo> Guest96089: 咱这儿气氛不活跃
<Guest96089> 我想问如何显示系统当前的进程，
<georgetso> Guest96089: 这里聊天气氛浓，解决问题气氛一般，我也经常问不出个东西，只好跑去 #ubuntu 问
<georgetso> Guest96089: ps aux
<pocoyo> ted__: w ?
<georgetso> Guest96089: top
<Guest96089> 对所有和我说悄悄话的人报个歉，我不会悄悄话
<Guest96089> 我试试哈
<pocoyo> Guest96089: 输入nick 前几个字母 按tab补全。
<ted__> how to send private message
<georgetso> nick Guest96089 like this
<pocoyo> ted__: /msg Guest96089 ...
<ted__> nick georgetso hello?
<ted__> why?
<wegue> 请问频道里哪位用过IDLE，我出现了这样一个问题，写完代码后，运行，如果出错了，就没法输入。。
<georgetso> ted__: why always me...
<pocoyo> 这儿都谁是老外？
<Guest96089> nick georgetso  yes?
<ted__> nick georgetso  thanks
<pocoyo> ted__: input /msg nickname *message* ?
<Guest96089> 恩，了解了，哈哈，谢谢诶，我先去试试命令
<ted__> OK
<ted__> i got it  thks
<iOpera> nickname?
 * pocoyo you're welcome.
<iOpera> lol
<pocoyo> iOpera: 你说该用啥 大婶？
<iOpera> 你英国人。
<iOpera> 就nick嘛
<cuigaosheng> 各位大神 $?  是什么意思
<iOpera> 还不去吃饭
<pocoyo> iOpera: 我菜。
<pocoyo> 吃菜去我。
<moriramar> Guest96089, 私語是用 /msg moriramar xxx 發送。如果只是想對哪個人說話，請直接打那個人名字就好，想方便就打兩個字母按Tab補全。
<iOpera> 毛毛虫
<bsec_> 还在上课。。。
<bsec_> 木有饭吃啊。。。
<pocoyo> Guest96089: ted__ .. 居然是一个人 。
<iOpera> 木有饭吃。可怜的
<moriramar> Guest96089, 好的，不過不用對我私聊了。
<bsec_> 哪位好心的送点不？
<cuigaosheng> $?  是什么意思
<georgetso> pocoyo: noway!
<iOpera> 上次命令的返回
<cuigaosheng> 谢谢
<pocoyo> moriramar: 他是中国人吗？
<moriramar> pocoyo, 這不是大牛哥嗎？我不知道他的情况。
<pocoyo> 算了 我蛋疼了。
<ted__> anybody? not chinese?
<Guest96089> 呵呵
<Guest96089> 1！
<ted__> meal time! but class have't finish !
<georgetso> ted__: 你上嘛课啊，课上玩irc
<bluek> 你们用什么东西来提示自己？比如什么软件记事本？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Xubuntu11.04上升级到11.10后，网络不能正常访问了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351121 我升级完成后，在连接信息那显示：no valid active connection found! 我检查了网线正常，网卡eth0也启动了，我手工配置了连接，可以ping通局域网的网关，可是就是不能上网； 我用同一套连接配置，在用一台window ...
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<CyrusYzGTt> 好鬱悶阿，，剛剛知道吾很久木有的 126郵箱，之前借給別人用的，，原來帳號被盜用幾年了，， 聲明，，不負任何責任，，
<moriramar> ted__, 找我？我挺厲害？哈哈，之前開你玩笑的那幾個才是真家伙，有麻煩問題去找他們吧。
<moriramar> ted__, 另外不要密語我就是了……
<hamo> ted__: users不行么？
<tonghuix> freenode 的单个IP连接数是多少？
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 问下，用过 imagemagick/graphicsmagick 加图形吗？ 能不能自身探知图像宽度塞入？
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, imagemagick是什麼？
<tonghuix> freenode 的单个IP连接数限制是多少？
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 一个图像处理软件。
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, 我知道是圖形處理軟件。這下你明白我的意思了。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 另外，你用 gnome-shell么？
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, 不。
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar:  你用什么 wm？
<moriramar> dungeon_jiero, metacity / kwin
<hamo> tonghuix: 1000
<dungeon_jiero> moriramar: 好的 :D
<iOpera> dungeon_jiero: identify 就可以
<dungeon_jiero> iOpera: 谢～
<iOpera> 都不吃饭的
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • UnicodeWarning: Unicode equal comparison failed to convert b http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351123 我正在研究一个关卡编辑器，可是那个关卡编辑器好像对中文不太友好： Code: /home/liu/code/panda/aMonpoly/PaletteTreeCtrl.py:41: UnicodeWarning: Unicode equal comparison failed to convert both arguments to Unicode - interpreting them as being unequal   if parentIt ...
 * hamo 哈哈...小K出bug咯...
<WiiW> hamo: 什么BUG
<hamo> WiiW: 你看小K最近发的一条消息...
<WiiW> hamo: 看不出异常
<hamo> Code: /home/liu/code/panda/aMonpoly/PaletteTreeCtrl.py:41: UnicodeWarning: Unicode equal comparison failed to convert both arguments to Unicode - interpreting them as being unequal   if parentIt ...
<hamo> 新 Python/Php/Perl • UnicodeWarning: Unicode equal comparison failed to convert b http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351123 我正在研究一个关卡编辑器，可是那个关卡编辑器好像对中文不太友好： Code: /home/liu/code/panda/aMonpoly/PaletteTreeCtrl.py:41: UnicodeWarning: Unicode equal comparison failed to convert both arguments to Unicode - interpreting them as being unequal   if parentIt ...
<^k^> hamo ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [已解决]UnicodeWarning: Unicode equal comparison failed to conv
<hamo> WiiW: 好吧...原来这就是帖子的内容》。。
 * hamo -_________________-"""
<roylez> hamo: ...蛤蟆君你好大嘴
<hamo> roylez: 只是脸有点宽而已...
<roylez> hamo: 今天怎么没有看见蛋蛋君呢？乐趣少了很多呢
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<hamo> roylez: 蛋蛋去GDD了...
<roylez> hamo: 滚蛋蛋？
<hamo> roylez: ....  Google Developer Day
<hamo> roylez: 狗狗也去了...
 * palomino|working 戳 roylez 
<roylez> hamo: o.... 悲催的实习生啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 再戳给你订马掌
<hamo> roylez: 对啊，留我一个人苦逼的在公司上班...
<palomino|working> ....
<jyfl987> http://graphics.stanford.edu/~mdfisher/GameAIs.html   看这个  星际2的自动操作 还有代码 可惜是win32的
<^k^> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Computer Graphics at Stanford University 
 * hamo Zzzzzzz
 * gfrog 诅咒蛋蛋，有GDD都不告诉我！！！ 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu登陆出现问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351128 超级新手。。前几天能正常登陆ubuntu11.10界面。但今天不行了。。密码正确老在登陆界面循环.......... 我在网上查。。说是。。im-switch 和 im-config 冲突了..我昨天安装了fcitx 用了sudo im-switch -s fcitx的。。。 我按照网上说的 试了下。。不是找不 ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你当时没报名的啊
<roylez> adam8157: 滚蛋蛋回来咯？
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 在会场
<roylez> adam8157: 会场滚蛋蛋？
<adam8157> roylez: 去...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不知道有这码事。。。 只记得这两天有vmware的vforum了
<adam8157> 呵呵
<flh> 大家好
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍥ 
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 什么会程？
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 主要是android chrome 和 html5
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 那不是和你没关么。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 过来听听. 吃个饭, 拿个T, 领个礼品
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 当闲人。。。
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: hoho
<GNUdog> adam8157: T裤？
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...你坐我旁边 干嘛IRC
<GNUdog> adam8157: 喜欢，你管我
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> GNUdog: adam8157: 基情四射的蛋蛋和狗狗
 * hamo 有基情啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我想去听android的讲座！！ 我下午去换你算啦！！ lol
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 GNUdog 护着 hamo  有基情啊
 * hamo 就知道欺负我...T_T
<GNUdog> it's running talk about native client right now, quit
<gfrog> 这俩人。。。 太气人了！
<hamo> 我也想去听native client
<gfrog> hamo: 同想
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubantu桥接设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351132 网上查了很多资料都没弄好 首先说是要apt-get uml-utilies bridge-utiles这两个东西找了半天都不知道去哪里下载 求达人指导怎么弄好桥接 统计信息: 发表于 由 wankaiming — 2011-10-27 13:09 
<MeaCulpa> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/48190/162774
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: 译言网 | 百元人民币真有这等“密码”？（2图）
<dungeon_jiero> lol 发现真的很好玩。。。
<MeaCulpa> Shell牛人们，shell里面有没有获取某字母oct, hex ascii code的函数？类似python的oct() hex()
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 14:00下去溜达
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 消防
<roylez> ...
<roylez> 不想下去呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: shell有这样的built-in么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你有本事不下去
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 到时候拿你做橡皮人来...
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助，為什麽Ubuntu11.10安裝源裏的Fcitx4.0.1，只能輸入簡體字？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351134 按照簡單的五筆方法輸入，顯示出來的都是繁體字，應該如何修改成顯示簡體字？ 使用的是五筆拼音輸入法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wingfancy — 2011-10-27 13:42 
<zhao> 天灭中共，天佑中华
<weiligang> hello
<^k^> weiligang, 好  ㍦ 
<GNUdog> roylez: lalala
<GNUdog> iOpera: lalala
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有人知道怎么用cario-dock来替代G3的侧边栏？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351136 G3的侧栏太弱了（将来不知道）。 我在想是不是可以把它的侧栏给删了，用cairo-dock来替代？ 毕竟这个功能要强不少。 ps： 俺目前还在G2时代，短暂接触过G3，无实验机器做这个事情。 统计信息: 发表于 由 peter_huang — 201 ...
<GNUdog> adam8157, sb
<adam8157> ...
<bluek> 问一下，有没有pdf转odt的软件啊？或者pdf直接转文本的那种都可以。
 * Verified_afk 两个好基友...
<cfy> pdf2txt
<bluek> 软件名就叫pdf2txt?
<cfy> bluek: python-pdfminer: /usr/bin/pdf2txt
<cfy> 求好用的词典，数据
<cfy> 词性的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在不
<cfy> 带词性的
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不在
<adam8157> ....
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 默认系统引导如何修改 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351140 安装后，系统引导默认是Ubuntu，我想改成win7，但是Grub.cfg没有权限修改，在终端输入“su”，打开超级管理员，还是无法修改。使用“sudo gedit/boot/grub/grbu.cfg"提示找不到该文件。本人新手，第一次装，版本是最新的11.10，使用U盘安装在电脑磁盘独 ...
<mini-rex> sup
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我现在只有irc可登了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你公积金有信儿么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 果壳这么那啥啊?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有阿 不过一年才一次 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你能弄了?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我还没去搞 要找个靠谱的中间人也是个问题
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要不周末咱出来找找？？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 周末有事啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那我平时哪里有时间
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你们果壳不让随便上网?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 算了 等我的公积金卡办下来我打听下好了
<adam8157> jyfl987: GDD今天, 讲好多android, 你不来听听?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是阿 我们都接上国际专线了 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 今天举行 你今天才跟我说 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那为啥只有irc可以登?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这几天是在琢磨android开发 昨晚我去君正的ftp里挖了点东西 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你们为啥都没有关注到, 没有报名呢....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一到下午 xmpp就老断我怀疑是 isp级别部署的任务 我现在倒是访问youtube twitter facebook没我呢提了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个谁知道 又没有个rss通报这种东西 要不你搞个 rss?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 唉. GDD介绍的几个网址都被墙...
<adam8157> jyfl987: www.guao.hk
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这过墙的 哈哈
<adam8157> o
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要不维护一个吧 把所有跟开源有关系的 event都打包个rss
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: gdd北京估计会有君正去 我个人猜测的 不过我现在对google不怎么爽
<Barden> ..
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu-tweak0.6 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351142 这么久没更新也把我吓到了，不过看来暂时没事了 http://imtx.me/archives/1659.html http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/2011/09/18/ubuntu-tweak-0-6-beta-is-ready-for-testers-and-developers.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2011-10-27 14:30 
<cecho> topic 命令看不了  频道主题。。。
<mayli> cecho: there is no /topic
<cecho> 那我进来   服务器  还提示我。。。。
<cecho> 谢谢你啦
<mayli> cecho: this channel is full of water
<cecho> 谢谢你啦   mayli
<cecho> eh ,i see
<mayli> cecho: try Tab key
<cecho> what can i do with 'tab'?
<jyfl987> 阿蛋怎么跑了
<mayli> cecho: try type "ma(tab key)",you will get a mayli. basic skill for irc
<cecho> sorry,  I'm using firefox  not a client....
<mayli> cecho: webchat also have this featuer
<crose> english channel once again……
<cecho> mayli: didn't  work at here
<gebjgd> 搞不定输入法的可怜娃娃
<fivesheep> good for him
<mayli> gebjgd: connectbot...no im support
<cecho> 我说的呢。。。
<shuaiming> 磁盘阵列 怎么弄
<cecho> 怎么总和我说英文
<shuaiming> 磁盘阵列 怎么弄
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 济宁学院的报道 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351144 QQ：358353482 统计信息: 发表于 由 灰色鞋油 — 2011-10-27 14:47 
<shuaiming> 急救呀
<mayli> 其实输入中文也不难，即使是在connectbot/android下
<cfy> jyfl987: 你有op?
<gebjgd> mayli: 我就是用connectbot,能输入中文
<gebjgd> mayli: htc desire z 自带键盘 啦啦啦拉拉
<shuaiming> 磁盘阵列 怎么弄
<mayli> gebjgd: c-c c-v?
<shuaiming> 磁盘阵列 怎么弄
<gebjgd> shuaiming: mdadm
<shuaiming> 这个我知道
<shuaiming> 具体步骤 我不会
<mayli> gebjgd: 我也是物理键盘，不过cbot不是不允许输入法么？
<gebjgd> mayli: 允许
<gebjgd> mayli: 我经常这么用。搜狗输入法
<jyfl987> cfy: 要op干嘛？
<cfy> jyfl987: 那为啥你能叫蛋蛋。。。。
 * NoIE 用 7z 解压缩 5.3GB 的文件需要多久的时间呀？
<cfy> 试试就知道咯
<shuaiming>  具体步骤 能不能告诉我
<gebjgd> shuaiming: 网上linux下软raid的文章都臭遍街了
<mayli> gebjgd: 虚拟键盘？
<gebjgd> shuaiming: 自己找
<gebjgd> mayli: 物理键盘
<gebjgd> mayli: 从来不用虚拟键盘
<jyfl987> cfy:  因为我知道蛋蛋住哪儿
<cfy> jyfl987: 好吧。。。
<mayli> gebjgd: not working for me
<gebjgd> mayli: 不可能
<mayli> gebjgd: how-to?
<gebjgd> mayli: 我老婆的索爱xperia pro mini也可以
<gebjgd> mayli: 直接切换输入法就行了
<mayli> gebjgd: Since ConnectBot doesn't use any of the normal TextView widgets, Android's IME structure isn't designed to directly IME structure isn't designed to directly support it.
<gebjgd> mayli: 我们怎么都可以？
<jackie__> 貼代碼的網址是什麼啊？
<mayli> gebjgd: you are the winners
<gebjgd> mayli: 可能你的connectbot是天朝版
<mayli> gebjgd: ni de caishi tianchaoban ba, 天朝以外基本用不到im吧
<gebjgd> mayli: 我的是欧版的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 对话Ubuntu Tweak作者：站在用户的角度玩Linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351145 Quote: http://os.51cto.com/art/201108/281538.htm 转载请注明原文作者和出处 Quote: 前不久，Ubuntu上流行的优化软件Ubuntu Tweak的开发者周鼎（@tualatrix）刚刚来到了北京，成为了Ubuntu背后的公司——Canonical公司的一位员工。从一开始的 ...
<gebjgd> mayli: 没有天朝的软件
<mayli> gebjgd: version 1.7.1
<gebjgd> mayli: 等我看下
<MeaCulpa> 诸神：shell/coreutils里面有没有获取某字母oct, hex ascii code的函数？类似python的oct() hex()
<mayli> MeaCulpa: printf %x yourchar?
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 恩就想问类似这样的，但貌似不是%x
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 能用perl么？
<mayli> MeaCulpa: %x accept number...
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: hexdump不就是嘛
<gooda> ...
<gooda> test
<iOpera> cfy: nnnnd 才有人问一个正则，没写出来。
<^k^> gooda, ....  ㍧ 
<cfy> iOpera: 给我看看
<jyfl987> iOpera: 嘿嘿
<cfy> MeaCulpa: perl -le 'print unpack "c*",$ARGV[0]' a
<iOpera> jyfl987: 干吗
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 恩，我要awk 'BEGIN{printf("%c\n", 100)}' 的反向...
<iOpera> cfy: perl。。他要shell的。直接 hexdump就是
<cfy> iOpera: 那不一样的
<cfy> iOpera: 正则呢？我来试试。。。
<iOpera> 发了
<cfy> iOpera: 每3h,差1s
<cfy> iOpera: 邮件？
<iOpera> msg
<iOpera> 哪里要那么精确哦
<iOpera> 又不是搞研究
<cfy> iOpera: msg?我没收到。。。
<jyfl987> iOpera: 搞perl的人 写不出正则很丢人 嘿嘿
<iOpera> 。
<cfy> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈啊啊和
<iOpera> jyfl987: 给你10年。写出来
<iOpera> jyfl987: 不说了？ lol
<cfy> iOpera: 不就是环视么？
<iOpera> 不是环视
<cfy> 不明白。。。
<iOpera> 实现。sed
<gooda> ....
<cfy> iOpera: sed?这。。。。。。算了。。。我还是想我的问题去。。
<iOpera> 。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 恩，hexdump好用，谢谢！
<iOpera> 你赶紧。
<MeaCulpa> 正则啥
<mayli> gebjgd: 
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 是嘛 hex oct都支持
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 恩，8错8错
<cfy> hexdump...
<gebjgd> mayli 来了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那od
<MeaCulpa> 为啥说到正则就要说perl呢 :)
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 啥？
<gebjgd> 1.7.1
<cfy> MeaCulpa: od这个软件啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 因为 perl的正则最好用啊
<MeaCulpa> od有这命令？
<mayli> gebjgd: ... same
<gebjgd> mayli 能输入中文
<MeaCulpa> o... octal dump
<mayli> gebjgd: how-to?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: coreutils: /usr/bin/od
<gebjgd> 激活输入法
<mayli> gebjgd: how-to jihuo shurufa?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩，谢谢，od比hexdump好，coreutils里
<MeaCulpa> dexdump在linux-util
<gebjgd> mayli: shift + 空格
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 要是perl，啥都可以。 你咋这bt的要求，分这么细致。
<gebjgd> mayli: htc desire z 和 索爱xperia pro mini测试完毕，都没有问题
<gebjgd> fuck,还是用不了freenx
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 因为coreutils 在AIX里有，linux-utils没有
<mayli> gebjgd:    shift+space, just gave me 3 space...
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: perl在unix里有，但在我脑子里没有 :)
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 打倒unix
<iOpera> :D
<gebjgd> mayli: 你用的什么机器？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我想看到的是printf的做法，但貌似只能从数字到字母，不能反过来
<gebjgd> mayli: 我2台机机器都能用。问题应该在你了
<mayli> gebjgd: android 2.1/2.6.29 moto-charm
<iOpera> 反过去可以吧。就是c的printf格式
<gebjgd> mayli: 我的都是2.3
<gebjgd> mayli: 另外都是欧版的
<gebjgd> mayli: 基本上输入法都是用的搜狗的中文和英文
<mayli> gebjgd: ... obviously winner, wo zhe shi t-mobile.
<gebjgd> mayli: t-mobile？
<gebjgd> mayli: 我的是买的沃达丰的牌子机。老婆的是网购
<gebjgd> mayli: 应该是你的问题
 * gooda 谁出来聊会呗
<gebjgd> mayli: 我德版的手机都没有问题。你的也应该没有问题
<gebjgd> mayli: 升级android试试看
<mayli> gebjgd: 我这算是美版的吧。。Moto锁定了bootloader，我只好一直我2.1了，还好
<gebjgd> mayli: 那就不知道了。去坛子问问吧
 * gebjgd 日的。到底没搞定dockstar上的NX
<mayli> gebjgd: maybe i just need to add a input-string dialog in connectbot like androidVNC do.
<gooda> http://twitter.com/#!/jessicaalba/media/grid
<^k^> gooda ⇪ t: Twitter
<gebjgd> mayli: 不知道了。我这里什么都更改。直接装上就能用
<mayli> gebjgd: ok, connectbot is not a instandmessanger
<iOpera> connectbot 。。
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1741208
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 单词理解错了T_T
<cfy> iOpera: 不过能用的
<AsuraLe> 我的网络好像什么地方没对，不能给人家发文件了，谁知道可能是哪里的问题？
<iOpera> (?![a-z0-9.-]) 这干吗
<iOpera> 2个环视？
<cfy> iOpera: 以防在单词中间嘛
<iOpera> nnnd 这改不成sed的。
<cfy> iOpera: 那是当然，有环视，你怎么改成sed?!
<iOpera> 这bt了
<cfy> iOpera: 要不awk好了
<cfy> iOpera: 先分割单词，然后去除不带rpm的。然后再合成下，不要一行re了
<iOpera> 还去不掉。前一次后一次
<cfy> iOpera: 啥环境哦，不带perl
<cfy> iOpera: 什么？
<gebjgd> mayli 反正我这里用的挺好。dockstar上挂IM.手机Ssh过去
<iOpera> 额，还不能替换成\>
<cfy> 。。。。
<iOpera> 后面那环视，，
<cfy> iOpera: 那必须编程了呀，按觉
<iOpera> 奇怪
<cfy> 感觉
<iOpera> 后面接\>，应该也可以啊
<iOpera> 你那样限定范围，不通用
<cfy> 那改嘛
<iOpera> 改不了
<cfy> 最好不要一行吧。分割开来，然后合成下
<cfy> 改成awk 
<iOpera> 那是编程了。awk也是
<cfy> 实在不行，sed正则，然后shell programming....
<iOpera> 等我想想，要去掉后面那
<AsuraLe> Oct 27 13:28:27 AsuraLX kernel: [38349.359552] type=1400 audit(1319693306.997:119): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/bin/evince" name="/run/udev/data/b8:2" pid=24801 comm="pool" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<AsuraLe> 谁知道这个怎么修正？
<iOpera> nnnd 后面的，真不能去掉。你想想。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 我想想
<cfy> iOpera: 不知道。。。还是编程算了。。。这么复杂的re....
<cfy> iOpera: 不好维护的
<iOpera> (?\S)也不行。
<iOpera> 只是[]不通用嘛。实现倒是好的。
<cfy> iOpera: []不通用？
<iOpera> 一个一个枚举。多难受。
<cfy> iOpera: 可是你怎么解决环视？在zed里
<cfy> sed
<iOpera> 不知道那个就匹配不到了
<iOpera> sed那是没法
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> sed 强
<iOpera> Works only for fixed-width look-behind.
<iOpera> 那是完蛋了。还只能你这样。
<cfy> iOpera: 反向么？
<MeaCulpa> 大牛们给perl方案
<roylez> cfy: 干啥呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: z.cn
<cfy> iOpera: 反向貌似是的。顺向的就无所谓了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: dump回来，轻松
<cfy> roylez: ee在把perl翻译成sed....
<iOpera> 老不记得这限制。
<cfy> roylez: perlre
<iOpera> 胡说。就perl都难搞
<roylez> cfy: 我在痛苦的整tcl
<cfy> 我的不行么？
<cfy> roylez: ...
<iOpera> 如果能翻译，别人才看得懂
<cfy> ?
<iOpera> 目前行，枚举。。。 太难受
<iOpera> 词边界咋不能用。
<cfy> 那你枚举成单词边界嘛。。。。
<iOpera> 不行的。
<cfy> 不一样的？
<cfy> 哦。你是sed?
<cfy> awk吧。
<iOpera> perlre
<cfy> 啥破环境哦
<iOpera> 你试试
<cfy> 写个C都出来了。。。。
<cfy> iOpera: 汇编都出来了。。。。
<cfy> 只能sed...
<MeaCulpa> :P
<iOpera> 实现，我早搞出来了。只是试试正则。
<cfy> bash实现都出来了。。。。
<cfy> iOpera:  o ...
<MeaCulpa> 要搞什么呀
<cfy> 不早说。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 一定要一路把perl给黑下去1
<iOpera> ● echo 'a52dec-0.7.4-5.src.rpm: a52dec-0.7.4-5.i686.rpm a52dec-devel-0.7.4-5.i686.rpm a52dec-0.7.4-5 a52dec-devel-0.7.4-5'|perl -e 'while(<>){print join " ",grep /rpm/, split /\ /;}'
<cfy> iOpera: 那你继续尝试。。。。我要想想我lisp的问题。。。
<iOpera> 你看。多顺手的
<cfy> iOpera: - -！
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> cfy: 拜环视王。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你要干啥呢...
<iOpera> 2个环视。@
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 无聊的事情。
 * MeaCulpa 直接awk -F '\.rpm' 把他们给灭了
<iOpera> 要分段。awk可以实现。不如perl顺手
<MeaCulpa> RS=".rpm"
<iOpera> 那不行。直接awk判断/rpm/再合并
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: en
<MeaCulpa> awk还是不错的
<MeaCulpa> awk就是双引号太恶心
<iOpera> 是啊。曾经喜欢
<MeaCulpa> escape麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 有种叫awk葫芦的东西...就是shell脚本里套几个awk...想葫芦，shell就是那腰，awk就是葫芦肚子....恶心的不行
 * cfy pasted "单行common lisp实现。。。。" at http://paste2.org/get/1741243
<cfy> iOpera: 
 * cfy pasted "单行common lisp实现。。。。" at http://paste2.org/get/1741244
<iOpera> 我抓到 Methuselar 了。 nnnnnnnd
<iOpera> cfy: .. 比perl复杂多了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 本人对ubuntu下通过wifi无线网络认证的菜鸟式方法(ChinaNet、CMCC等热点) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351156 我是新手，呃，新手们可以看看我的方法，老手们估计用不到的说。 简单说说背景：我们学校在晚上定时停电，而有线网络是需要电源的。所以停电后用网络就只能使用无线网络了。 而 ...
<gooda>  > "好无聊啊！\n" * 9
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ??!!
<^k^> gooda, 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 抓到啥了
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 认识 Methuselar ？ lol
<gooda>  > "好无聊啊！\n" * 9
<^k^> gooda, 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 好无聊啊！ 
<gooda> ？
<gooda> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<mayli> > "好 无 聊 啊 ！ \n" * 999
<^k^> mayli, 好 无 聊 啊 ！ 好 无 聊 啊 ！ 好 无 聊 啊 ！ 好 无 聊 啊 ！ 好 无 聊 啊 ！ 好 无 聊 啊 ！ 好 无 聊 啊 ！ 好 无 聊 啊 ！ 好 无 聊 啊 ！ 好
<gooda> ^k^: 你反应好。。。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> gooda, 我的回答是完全基于你说什么。  ㍨ 
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...你什么意思...
<gooda> ^k^: 你是不是人机合一
<AsuraLe> > "好 无 聊 啊 ！ \n" * 999
<MeaCulpa> 中国移动的网上营业厅jsp爆了
<MeaCulpa> 买卖来了
<mayli> MeaCulpa: qiu chong hua fei
<^k^> gooda, 你不知道我说。  ㍨ 
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 就是发现了这名字嘛。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 哪里发现的...
<iOpera> 胖子
<cfy> iOpera: 因为没有默认的join，貌似
<iOpera> 才发现的
<iOpera> cfy: 说lisp?
<cfy> iOpera: spilt还是cl-ppcre的。。
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 我收到移动的消息，说我下月会被扣除2xx话费...
<cfy> iOpera: 当然啊
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 链接
<cfy> iOpera: 我去windows...打dota...
<iOpera> cfy: 所以啊，lisp不是做脚本的东西
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: .. 忘记了。
<iOpera> $2="\b"的那里
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...什么叫抓到Methuselar...
<iOpera> @@@
<mayli> .......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<MeaCulpa> 我存心打错一个字...
<MeaCulpa> https://service.sh.10086.cn/ 爆了....咱公司买卖来了
<mayli>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         î
<mayli> > "" * 999
<^k^> mayli, 
<AsuraLe> Oct 27 14:16:54 AsuraLX kernel: [41257.154941] type=1400 audit(1319696214.793:132): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/bin/evince" name="/run/udev/data/b8:2" pid=26393 comm="pool" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0    谁知道这一堆写的什么意思？
<mayli> AsuraLe: pid=26393
<AsuraLe> mayli: 那个进程号肯定是没有了，貌似我通过gtalk只要试图给对方发文件，对方一接受就会出一排这个
<iOpera> 对方显示的？
<iOpera> 像是设置了自动打开，结果执行权限不对
 * gfrog GDD没去成，蹲公司里抢蛋糕吃
<adam8157> gfrog: 没吃到啊!!!
 * MeaCulpa 移动说我下个月要被扣2xx手机费，登录好慢...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我给你抢一份，你拿T来换吧，哼哼
<iOpera> GDD是鸡弟弟？
<adam8157> iOpera: G7
<mayli> 
<iOpera> 。这啥。。
<iOpera> G4
<adam8157> iOpera: G4原来是那款...
<adam8157> iOpera: 你怎么能拿得出手 不符合你身份的
<adam8157> iOpera: Google developer day
<iOpera> 参加啥。这有东西送？
<iOpera> 我去选一个新手机。
<adam8157> iOpera: T恤, 袋子, android玩偶
<iOpera> 便宜
<AsuraLe> iOpera: 你是问我么？
<adam8157> iOpera: 选吧选吧, G7给我 G4不要 :)
<iOpera> 还有啥好的，我找找
<AsuraLe> iOpera: 因为每次发我的pidgin都会提示取消发送，我用gajim就提示失败，然后我就在kern.log和sys.log里都找到了这句话
<adam8157> iOpera: nexus s
<adam8157> iOpera: moto defy
<adam8157> iOpera: moto me632
<iOpera> 只有dhd强些了
<iOpera> moto的不要
<iOpera> AsuraLe: 是发送方显示的？
<AsuraLe> iOpera: 是的
<AsuraLe> iOpera: 我就是那个发送方..
<AsuraLe> 但是我完全没看懂他写的啥
<gfrog> iOpera: 为神马不要moto？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<gfrog> iOpera: 现在也算是google的二儿子
<iOpera> a su
<iOpera> AsuraLe: 那不明白了
<iOpera> moto要死了啊
<AsuraLe> iOpera: 你能告诉我那些选项都代表啥意思么？
<gfrog> iOpera: moto的手机部门已经被google收了呀
<iOpera> AsuraLe: 你可以问一个人。
<AsuraLe> iOpera: 谁？ 你也不知道那些项代表的啥么？
<Joey64> nexus s最高，虽说google第三款手机出来
<iOpera> gfrog: 收购，只是为了专利打仗。
<iOpera> 这品牌迟早没服务的
<gfrog> iOpera: 不至于吧，那么多钱买的资产扔那不用，跑出去跟别人亲密合作
<iOpera> 专利战争，更值钱的。
<iOpera> moto的几个专利，可以卡死ms等的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助大神。关于firebug快捷键的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351163 我刚升级了ubuntu11.10，在使用firebug时，其单步调试的快捷键F10和任务栏的冲突，按了F10，窗口任务栏的“文件”下拉菜单。 我想问，这个窗口的快捷键能不能修改呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mamamiya.Gee — 2011-10-27 16:31 
<flh> 大家好，我的登录慢啊
<flh> 大家好，没有人说话？
<zoombut> 把 服务器   放在米国。。  
<zoombut>  到底好不好
<zoombut> 天朝 太河蟹。。
<flh> 米国在哪里呀，哈哈
<zoombut>       THE USA。。
<flh> 原来说美国
<flh> zoombut: 你有空间，在那里？
<zoombut> ..  正在发愁放哪
<flh> zoombut:玩玩的话，随意就是了
<zoombut>       但是也不能太烂来了吧
<adam8157> zoombut: 给你推荐个?
<zoombut>    也行。。
<adam8157> zoombut: 我的blog在用的
<zoombut>      网站。。
<adam8157> zoombut: http://hhmembers.net/aff.php?aff=126 用这个链接注册, 付款的时候问我要优惠码就有优惠
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Hello, Host!
<adam8157> zoombut: 我的blog: www.adam8157.info 你可以看下 我买的最便宜的...
<roy_> hi
<^k^> roy_, 好  ㍨ 
<roy_> nihao
<roy_> how  are  you 
<roy_> are you  here 
<mayli> 
<roy_> why  nobady  chat with  me
<mayli> roy_: lol
<mayli> roy_: it's ubuntu-cn not ubuntu-en
<AsuraLe> roy_: for the one you just talk to is a bot 。。
<Karlie0> .
<Karlie0> mayli: 哲学家?
<mayli> Karlie0: hungry
<mayli> 
<long> 下班了吗？
<Karlie0> mayli: ^-^
<roy_> lol
<Karlie0> mayli: Female?
<bachue> 请问有没有比automake 更简单的生成Makefile的工具？？
<Karlie0> bachue: 自己写.更简单.101
<mayli> Karlie0: neutral
<LiMou> cmake , qmake , nmake ?
<billlee> 问个内存管理的问题：linux 3.0.0, 总是把很多内容换到交换区，但实际上used-cached/buffers还远小于total, 实际使用中感觉性能因为交换严重下降了，请问内核为什么不先优先释放cache, 毕竟交换到交换区的数据始终要换回来呀
<bachue> LiMou: 我试试看
<Karlie0> mayli: Bash的发音是什么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu中是可以看迅雷看看的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351165 其实是可以在线看迅雷看看的，安装火狐插件User Agent Switcher 选择iphone 或者设置ipad都行 直接在线就能看的 真需要用迅雷下东西，就wine个简易版的，很稳定 其他的尽量都用原生版的软件吧，要不换系统干嘛？ 什么都是能解决的，动手， ...
<mayli> Karlie0: bash
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋买的vps还是虚拟主机？
<adam8157> gfrog: 虚拟主机, 这家也有卖VPS
<gfrog> adam8157: 看到了，vps价格还不错
<adam8157> gfrog: 拿我的推广链接买吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 没兴趣，我有linode
<adam8157> 有钱人
<gfrog> adam8157: 合买
<adam8157> gfrog: 一直在招人...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<Karlie0> mayli: 叔本华
<mayli> Karlie0: you win, but i have to go for some meat.
<Karlie0> mayli: ^_^
<flh> 说到哪去了？
<flh> 我还是以win当然，linux为輛算了
<flh> 我还是以win当家，linux为辅助算了
<Karlie0> Win is good
<flh> 感觉win2003也挺稳定的，只有比较担心病毒
<Karlie0>  #!/bin/bash  echo ^_^
<adam8157> 转：『卡扎菲挂了！』 ——普通青年：跟我有毛关系！？文艺青年：独裁者还能有什么下场！？2B青年：哪门课！？
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<Ian|zh_CN> ghostm55怎么最近没出现？
<roy_> hi
 * gfrog 攒了60来个patch需要review，崩溃了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • gvim替换命令和替换函数的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351167 使用:s/\<123\>/abc/可以把下面行中的123替换成abc (123, 123456) --->(abc, 123456) 使用substitute("(123, 123456)", '\<123\>', "abc", "g")这个函数123却没有被替换 如何才能使substitute里的123也被替换？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dabeikele — 2011-10-27 17:15 
<roy_> hello
<^k^> roy_, 好  ㍩ 
<Karlie0> Hi
<Karlie0> Hell
<roy_> haha
<Karlie0> Hello
<^k^> Karlie0, 好  ㍩ 
<Karlie0> hi
<Verified_afk> adam8157: GDD完了？
<adam8157> Verified_afk: 提前退场
<Verified_afk> adam8157: 不吃晚饭了？
<roy_> ?
<adam8157> Verified_afk: 不吃了 太累就回来了
<adam8157> Verified_afk: 中午只是套餐而已...
<Verified_afk> adam8157: 那你着1/3的任务没完成啊？
<adam8157> Verified_afk: 收获T-shirt, android玩偶 google袋子, 听了native client, html5, webrtc
<gfrog> adam8157: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<adam8157> gfrog: Verified_afk 我吃饭去了 饿死了
<Verified_afk> adam8157: 你在公司么？
<adam8157> Verified_afk: 家
<gfrog> adam8157: wv
<Verified_afk> adam8157: 来公司加班吧...咱一起吃饭去..我也快饿死了..
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> 走了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样进user defined session http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351170 不记得当时都弄了什么，然后进了user defined session，里面什么都没有，我想用那个再装dock用，可是现在找不到了，怎么进啊。。。 记得当时删了unity，可是现在不行了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 左手魔法 — 2011-10-27 17:25 
<roy_> offline
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 蛋糕没抢到？
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 我吃蛋糕吃撑到了。。 哈哈
<Verified_afk> gfrog 出去了一下..回来早没了...
<Verified_afk> gfrog 我回来才知道今天有蛋糕...T_T
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 杯具。。。
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 有花生糖你要嘛？ 哈哈
<Verified_afk> gfrog ....
 * Verified_afk 亏大啦！！！
<gfrog> Verified_afk: pantry里的。。
<mayli> dailinux_: no jinjinchuchu
<romeoleung> 进出的信息没办法屏蔽掉的吗？
<mayli> romeoleung: google how-to
<Verified_afk> adam8157: 明天TB你去不？
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 你们明天TB？ 去哪？
<Verified_afk> gfrog 不是公司TB么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有现成的 gtk theme 可以把X程序配色搞得跟tty一样?
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 公司？ 哪有，你们组吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你要自虐嘛。。。
<AsuraLe> TB是什么？
<jyfl987> gfrog 不是 我上班要看书 不想让别人察觉出来 用 evince什么的 背景色白的 别人一下子就注意了
<Verified_afk> gfrog 我看了一下，确实不是我们组..是那几个小众的组...virt-develop, kernel-develop, kernel-qe,i18n什么的..估计都加上也没你们人多...
<pocoyo> jyfl987: evince可以反色显示。
<mayli> jyfl987: zhi jie fanse
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 反色有p用 我要自己定制
<jyfl987> 没用没用 
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 真幸福！！ 去哪里？
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 话说pdf的背景色是pdf定制的吧？跟ev有关系咩？
<gfrog> jyfl987: pdf2txt吧，然后在vim里读，hiahia
<Verified_afk> gfrog 你们那边动不动就去TB...然后一去就半个公司都没人了...我们去       挂甲峪 + 京东大溶洞
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 不是吧 明明是默认的
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 我们TB就是吃吃吃吃吃吃啊，我们都是吃货！！
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 显然是pdf的阿
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 其实很无聊
<jyfl987> gfrog 我看的有些是代码的 有表格的 转成txt全乱了 有没有 pdf2html的插件什么的
<Verified_afk> gfrog 我饿了....
<Verified_afk> gfrog 你一说更饿了...
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: pdf的背景色是和背景图片都是在pdf里的～～
<gfrog> jyfl987: 额，google docs算嘛
<gfrog> Verified_afk: oops，sorry。。。
<Verified_afk> gfrog 哈哈...你们上次不是还漂流去了?
<mayli> jyfl987: x有残障人士辅助的反色
<jyfl987> gfrog  额
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,'
<gfrog> jyfl987: 太反人类了，在公司都不能看书。。。
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 我想要软件调
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 不是我们！！
<jyfl987> gfrog  是跟公司无关的书
<jyfl987> gfrog 比如我现在看mips汇编 额 跟公司实在没关系
<Verified_afk> gfrog 你不是在virt-qe么？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 技术书籍分神马无关有关。。。
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 嗯，是啊，不过我没去漂流过。。。 那不是我们组去的！
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 软件顶多能反色，因为软件只能调整体的显示，不能改pdf的内容设定阿 
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 不要下结论
<Verified_afk> gfrog 好吧...原来你们还分好几个组...上次你们去漂流..是他们去漂流..羡慕死我了...
<jyfl987> gfrog 那是你们这种公司 不是所有公司都像你们那样闲的无聊的
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 我以前是校刊的，我们校刊就是pdf发行的...
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 我不信不行
<gfrog> Verified_afk: 同羡慕！ 我也羡慕你们！ 我们下周又是吃吃吃吃吃
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哎呀呀，我真的不是闲的无聊的。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog  吃总比拉好
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。
<Verified_afk> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> gfrog 毛 看贵公司的几位就知道了
 * jyfl987 兰州拉面 LOL
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 那你慢慢尝试吧，以前我们直接adobe acorbat的时候如果有权限倒是可以修改pdf的内容，但是我们的结论是一旦生成了pdf修改就太痛苦了
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 我正在装 pdfedit 
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 不过 那个pdf可以转成ps   ps是文本的 可以自己替换颜色吧
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 所有pdf都能倒成文本格式，但是...格式会全部乱掉
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 是的。有些是可以导入PDF不过，最好是单页抽出，改，再插入。
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 那样最简单。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 俺这几百人呢，混这的才几个呀，我们是奇葩
<jyfl987> gfrog 蛋蛋都说过了 你们福利特别狠
<luojie-dune> gfrog: 对啊。你们是奇葩呢——问问为啥他/她们不来？
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 你不去？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 狠咩！
<luojie-dune> gfrog 买东西报销？》
<gfrog> luojie-dune: 买啥？ 买啥也不能随便报啊
 * Verified_afk 奇葩飘过...
<luojie-dune> gfrog我以为是福利呢。
 * gfrog 另一个奇葩飘过...
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 去哪里？
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 去活动？
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 红帽小子们都去了。
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 我要工作阿 大哥
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 
<luojie-dune> jyfl987:  哦。
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 所以你可以看出来 他们是得有多闲  红帽一个搞os的 连gdd都去参加
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 那你也加红帽去闲闲。
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 没本事去
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 是吗。。。
<luojie-dune> jyfl987:  pdf编辑么。别想最好。。。
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 根本编辑不了背景色
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 插入图层。。。
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 用啥软件啊。
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 额 那多麻烦 有多少夜就要插入多少层
<jyfl987> pdfedit
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 你每页都改啊。。。不知道了。
<jyfl987> luojie-dune: 那当然了 要看看 postscript怎么改
<luojie-dune> jyfl987: 应该是统一格式。。。。。。不过没人做这个吧，你开头。
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 我给你一个最简单的方法吧？你直接转成网页
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 我也想阿 找不到 pdf2html阿
<roy_> ubuntu  liaotian    ruanjian  youmeiyou kehuduan
<jyfl987> 转成 html 就可以用 w3m看了
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 我们以前做校刊的时候就想过，pdf的背景那些是生成的时候定义的
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 恩。自然——短短几句定义的。。。改应该是找到就做到了。
<AsuraLe> jyfl987: 你win acrobat或者adobe reader
<jyfl987> AsuraLe: 你发个pdf to html的软件给我吧 要对中文支持好的 我要回家了
<jyfl987> 我没win32
<luojie-dune> pd2ohtml。。。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 改是不可能的.....pdf是个压缩格式....他有自己的编码方式
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 提取信息然后重新制作。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • swap分区&硬件要求 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351172 我的电脑是4G的内存，如果装ubuntu的话需要专门再分一个swap分区吗？如果需要的话应该是多大 还有就是ubuntu11.10对硬件要求高不？我的电脑是i5 520M处理器 ATI Radeon HD 530v 4G内存，能不能比较流畅的运行ubuntu？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 东方为明 — 2011-10-27  ...
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 撑到了....要转换为工程文件....然后才能重定义...
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: PDF也是非公开的。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 而且pdf每页的信息是单独的
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 原来公开的 PDF 标准是少数的东西。。。
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 不过定义色彩的是同样的吧。。。没理由一页一样。。。
<AsuraLe> Linux下面的pdf支持才到3.x
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 非常不好意思，是一页一个样！～ 你可以理解为每页就是一个xhtml
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 因为 Adobe 仅仅公开 PDF-X 和和 啥 PDF ××
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 难道adobe会创造随机规则定义色彩？
<luojie-dune> lol
<luojie-dune> 那样也太愚蠢了吧。。。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: pdf的定义有很多诡异的东西，比如说字形的嵌入什么的.
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 那是复杂的东西。。。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 你可以定义模板颜色，或者使用默认颜色
 * mayli 
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 好吧。我几乎没用过 Adobe 的专门 PDF 工具。
<luojie-dune> 对其无知，我每次都是画图形作为背景。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 原理是一样的，就好像html一样，默认为白色，但是一旦生成pdf就没法修改了
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe:  SVG不支持背景色 
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 所以导入了，也没色
<AsuraLe> svg？
<luojie-dune> inkscape 导入 PDF。
<luojie-dune> 不说了，浪费时间 ：D
<AsuraLe> svg不是图层格式么？
<luojie-dune> svg 和 pdf 很相似吧。
<AsuraLe> pdf的docment是有底色定义的
<AsuraLe> svg相当于是一个frame，所以svg当然木有背景色...
<AsuraLe> 不过没深入研究过svg
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 你懂 js 多吗！？
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe:  javascript 。
<luojie-dune> 我看的头大也不能写出来。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 知道一点点，不怎么用，所以没专门记过，知道大概的语法那些
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 以前做.net的时候看，现在不看了～
<luojie-dune> 哦。GNOME-Shell 改，做起来对我太难了。
<AsuraLe> 你想改gnome-shell样式？那个是基于js的？
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 前段时间看到有说里面包含了css
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 我不在意主题，我要修改操作方式。。。
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe: 你要改成虾米样的？
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe:   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349  这是基本原图
<^k^> luojie-dune ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<AsuraLe> 请求的主题不存在...
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 我能看到。
<AsuraLe> 看到了
<AsuraLe> 印象以前看到过这个图...右下不是systemtary么？
<AsuraLe> 说实话我看的迷迷糊糊的～～
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 首先起步就是做出圆环的窗口切换工具，最好能自动发配新窗口到另一个桌面。 右下角是激活桌面管理。
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 邮箱给我我给你升级版本
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 发了11个人了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请大家指导我应该怎么分区！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351177 我的硬盘是四个区，CDE作Windows用，F盘有将近60G，我想装在F盘。因为是实验室的电脑，内存有10G，应该怎么分区呢？F盘要不要格式化？ / ？ /swap ？需要吗 /boot 500M? /home 剩下的 统计信息: 发表于 由 lufeihaidao — 2011-10-27 18:35 
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: ashurta@gmail.com
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 你很在意给别人看么？
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 我在找人做。自己做不出来。。。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 这个很有点难度，说实话，因为必须对现在的shell有比较深的了解
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 加之我的电脑根本无法运行 GNOME-Shell
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 显卡太差了。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 估计能写出来这个的可以拿着直接rh应聘了吧？
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 。。。
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 红帽的人大多不懂 js
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 你貌似是想把整个shell给改掉...
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 对的。要征服宇宙。
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 征服所有其他桌面
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 所以我说能写出这个可以拿着去rh应聘了，因为这个对很多东西都要了解才行
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 你确定你shell是基于js的么？
<AsuraLe> 而不是vala或者别的什么？
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe:  http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/plain/js/ui/windowManager.js  http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/plain/js/ui/altTab.js
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 只要用 extension 取代这些。
<CyrusYzGTt> 研究人员发布了一个攻击工具，任何人都可以把提供SSL安全连接的网站攻击下线，新的方
<CyrusYzGTt> 法被称为SSL拒绝服务攻击（SSL DOS）。 德国黑客组织“The Hacker’s Choice”发布了THC
<CyrusYzGTt>  SSL DOS，利用SSL中的已知弱点，迅速消耗服务器资源，与传统DDoS工具不同的是，它不
<CyrusYzGTt> 需要任何带宽，只需要一台执行单一攻击的电脑。漏洞存在于协议的renegotiation过程中，renegotiation
<CyrusYzGTt> 被用于浏览器到服务器之间的验证。网站可以在不启用renegotiation进程的情况下使用HTTPS
<CyrusYzGTt> ，但研究人员指出很多网站仍然默认启用renegotiation。
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 我忽然想问为什么你要基于shell来做？
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 简单，减少 推广需要的精力。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 尤其是在你的电脑都带不动shell的前提下
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 我预计，大多数人都会装 GNOME-Shell，大多数人是懒蛋，
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 因为我要出名 :D
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 你为什么不直接编写在gnome上？
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 我一无长处。
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 因为我和 #gnome-shell的人商量过，他们不干。
<luojie-dune> 哈哈
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 人家有自己的想法，当然不会甩你～～
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: extension 安装及其简单。
<CyrusYzGTt> BM 新掌舵人为女将， Virginia Rometty 将担任 CEO
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 他们的想法已经过时了
<CyrusYzGTt> 1BM 新掌舵人为女将， Virginia Rometty 将担任 CEO
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: ....但是你这个东西不仅是extension阿，而且还包括了theme....
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: Theme？有吗？
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 还包括一个整合套件软件——管理层的。
<AsuraLe> extension都是在原有的shell上做....但是你的想法会把整个shell的布局全部推掉...
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 对啊。
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe:  gnome-shell的家伙看过后告诉我是  total overhaul ~
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 所以我觉得你不能简单的以extension的方法来做了.....否则可能会混乱...
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: extension 可以替代原有插件的功能。
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe:  譬如 intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/extensions/index.html
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 所以我说你为什么不直接基于gnome做
<luojie-dune>  http://intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/extensions/index.html
<^k^> luojie-dune ⇪ t: GNOME Shell Frippery
<luojie-dune> 这是 gnome-shell 的 gnome2 改装版本。
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: gnome 是什么？
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe:  gnome-shell 所有规则都是用 js定义的——所以其实是同样道理。
<AsuraLe> 你说的是extensions-application吧？
<luojie-dune> 哦，那是什么？
<AsuraLe> 他的这个界面很像gnome fallback
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 恩，但是有 Shell 的 overview啥的。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 重装/升级Debian-Based Linux系统的几个软链接的Dirty Tips http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351182 转自博客： http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_695aef260100uzc1.html 重点标注、字体颜色、缩进等都无法复制过来，如果想看更清除明了的版本，可以去博客看原文。 --转载开始----------- 对于博主这样有系统洁癖，但是有懒的 ...
<AsuraLe> 一个extension，模拟gnome2.x的application菜单，不幸的是我在使用的时候发现他并不能取代shell的activites，而是在actives后面添加一个application button
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 我无法确定啊。因为我很难看懂一点点
 * luojie-dune 收到了 白色Nokia N9的消息。。。
<luojie-dune> 看起来真的像蝴蝶
<lainme> luojie-dune: 要买N9？
<luojie-dune> lainme: 。。。
<luojie-dune> lainme: 没钱。
<caleb-> N9--
<luojie-dune> lainme: 晚上好，你是在外自习/上课？
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 根据目前我了解的到的extension的情况，上面的那一条黑的似乎是消不掉的....还有一些具体没理解.....如果要知道能改动多少可能必须完全理解那两个js才行
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 其实，取代他们也可以的说。
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe: 那两个js决定了通过js的方式能够修改shell多少功能....
 * luojie-dune 等 N9 有人卖2手的时候会入手。
 * luojie-dune 以后一直买2手手机。。。
<lainme> luojie-dune: 可以说是自习吧。
<AsuraLe> luojie-dune: 我先留下那俩js，等空了帮你看看能理清楚能改动shell到哪个地步
<luojie-dune> AsuraLe: 谢谢 :D
 * luojie-dune 也去干有用的事情了。
<mao> 诺基亚的lumia 800看着还是挺不错的
<mao> ubuntu10.04又有更新了，上次的更新把显卡驱动弄残了，现在都不敢更新了
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.1.0-1.fc16.x86_64
<snugglecat> 有啥默认的颜色表的地址不， 我找不到。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那叫啥
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 不知道
<snugglecat> 浙江湖州织里正在拍大片，拍摄抗议政府加税的戏，群众演员万人围攻政府！壮观吗？
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.04无法连接adsl问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351189 sudo pppoeconf的话，能找到一台以太网设别： eth0 但是下面点“是”的话 搜索连接到eth0的pppoe访问集中器会失败 出错提示是 抱歉，扫描了1个接口，但供应商的访问集中器没有相应。请检查网线..... ........另一个原因可能是其他pppo ...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我都不知道那术语叫啥， 不搜什么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 
<snugglecat> 不知道要搜什么
<snugglecat> 叶匡政: 在税赋奇高的中国，到今天才爆发一起影响力较大的抗税事件，已是奇迹。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，這是一個奇蹟，
 * snugglecat 就一唯恐天下不乱的家伙
 * snugglecat <== 就一唯恐天下不乱的家伙
 * CyrusYzGTt 希望世界末日降臨的傢伙
 * CyrusYzGTt <== 希望世界末日降臨的傢伙
<snugglecat> http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/BtqhRt3o/15EFPi.jpg 
<snugglecat> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=52241
<[ub]> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--织.里记录
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 看看那图片， 和美国的示威相比， 哪个厉害
<CyrusYzGTt> fivesheep§ 驚現五羊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fivesheep§ 廣府的？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那个是五个绵羊
<snugglecat> 美国的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 哦。。 羨慕啊，，肉身穿牆。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 有毛
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, ？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 绵羊啊， 不就是毛多么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 吾也是很多毛。。 也是綿羊麼？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你那是黑的
<luojie-dune> 大多数人逃税，所以税就收的很高。
<snugglecat> 人家是白的
<luojie-dune> 很简单。。。
<luojie-dune> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 不逃税，那些人吃啥
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 借口
<snugglecat> luojie-dune, 政府的预算人民同意了吗， 人民没同意，你收啥税
<snugglecat> 政府用的钱公开过吗
<snugglecat> 没公开收啥岁
<snugglecat> 收税是你政府用的钱， 不是想收就收的。 人民没通过，就不合法。
<snugglecat> 你收的税不合法，我交啥
<snugglecat> 老百姓同意你收那么多了么
<snugglecat> 你收那么多用到哪了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 發威了
<snugglecat> 你奶奶的， 收钱不干事， 你收钱进贪官口袋， 交啥子税。 啥时侯，交税了， 看病不难， 农民工有学上。 再去骂那些逃税的
<Evanescence> ......
<CyrusYzGTt> ..唉，，
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: ming tian jie feng
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<Evanescence> 今天晚饭吃了白米法
<Evanescence> 白米饭
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ,,haoba ,,OK
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 这哥们太无聊了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 不是無聊，，是發泄，，如果連發泄的地方都不給，，後果很嚴重的
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 留点清净，什么状况，大家心里明白就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ,,也是，，不過，看到別人將自己不滿的地方說出，，有點暢快
<bluek> 上次谁给了我一个地址？arch 的下载地址，不要官方的，官方的只有种子
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你好
<bluek> 貌似是163的?
<bluek> 具体地址我忘记了
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 嗯，你好
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 你长的真好看
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 打嗝吹水，聊天打屁，谈技术，都挺好。但是不要让大家心情不好
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ mirrors.cn99.com
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哪里人
<gebjgd> bluek: 官方的明明有iso的http下载地址
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ ,,額，，你看過本尊？？
<bluek> gebjgd, 地址？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 額
<gebjgd> bluek: archlinux.org
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 天朝P民
<[ub]> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 求问，11.10 3D桌面ccsm设置正确时Ctrl+Shift+左/右无法移动窗口到另外一个桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351192 RT，移动时窗口看着像是被移过去了，但是松开按键，闪烁一下后，发现窗口还在原桌面。 另外，从有窗口的桌面切换出去，或者从另一个桌面切换到有窗口的桌面时会闪烁一下。 两个动作 ...
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 晚上去happy
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ .. 額
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 你给我的地址有64 and x86的，我要都有的那种
<atomCat> mao
<bluek> Dual Architectur
<atomCat> bluek, 去官网看
<gebjgd> bluek: dual
<gebjgd> bluek: 上面都有
<bluek> gebjgd, 是种子
<bluek> gebjgd, bt种子
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ ..貌似木有這樣的，，只有第三方的纔有，，不保證安全性，完整性
<gebjgd> bluek: 我从来没用过arch的bt种子
<atomCat> bluek, 种子不要乱播。
<gebjgd> bluek: 我要是找到了你给我1000人民币？
 * atomCat <== 就一搞屎棍的
<bluek> gebjgd, 你找到了就找到了
<bluek> gebjgd, 我并没有否定你的话，我只说我找到的只是种子。
<gebjgd> bluek: http://www.archlinux.org/download/
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: Arch Linux - Downloads
<gebjgd> bluek: 这上面的都是bt种子？
 * gfrog 很想知道ub和小k到底是神马关系
<bluek> gebjgd, 是的
<gebjgd> bluek: http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/iso/2011.08.19/
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ ti: Index of /archlinux/iso/2011.08.19/
<gebjgd> bluek: 这是什么东西？
<mao> ubuntu每次开机都重新自动获取ip，有没有什么解决办法
<gebjgd> bluek: 都是bt种子？
<atomCat> mao, 自动获取ip，不好么
<bluek> gebjgd, 下面有很多不同国家的，我怕语言不同没敢下载
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 一字記曰： 亂
<gebjgd> bluek: archlinux没有语言之分
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得是俩字，乱马
<gebjgd> bluek: 你以为是win兜子呢
<mao> atomCat: 我们这是校园网，一天之中自动获取ip之后又得重新拨号了
 * CyrusYzGTt 重複發佈微薄： ICANN 用的是 MAC 和 CENTOS
<mao> atomCat: 因为好像我们学校的代理是根据ip来判断是不是拨号了
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 是 亂亻侖
<atomCat> mao, 不好么， ban 不了你了
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ MTU值識別吧，，我瞎猜的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 裸姐
<bluek> gebjgd, 64位的好还是i686的好？两者有啥区别？
<mao> atomCat: 现在我想知道，自动获取ip的是在那一步，似乎在/init.d/里也没有知道到这样的脚本
<gebjgd> bluek: .........
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,當吾木有說過，， 
<gebjgd> bluek: 你多大内存
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: mtu不是什么最大什么什么么
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你真重口
<gebjgd> bluek: 一个64位，一个32位
<bluek> gebjgd, 2g
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 超過 3G內存用 64bit
<gebjgd> bluek: i686
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 4G
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 不同的。。 根據吾 的使用經驗
<jarodlau> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26551
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,不重口，， 
<bluek> 哦哦，我直接下载个 dual算了，说不定哪一天我要加内存了
<caleb-> 想练功就用 64位
<caleb-> 想偷懒就用 32位
<bluek> 64的eva用不了
<gebjgd> caleb-: 练什么功？
<gebjgd> bluek: eva.....
<caleb-> gebjgd: 64位 还是有不少这样那样的兼容性问题
<gebjgd> bluek: 早就没人用了。有webqq
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 裝 32bit lib就是，， 不過就是 硬碟空間佔用大
<gebjgd> caleb-: 很少了吧
<gfrog> gebjgd: 葵花宝典
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 内存也占得大
<bluek> gebjgd, 我还得eva挺好用
<gebjgd> bluek: 有些号码用不了eva
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,,不大，，我的 f16x86_64 才 700MB 基本
<bluek> CyrusYzGTt, 我空间是500g
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 跑两套 lib 就是占两倍啊
<bluek> gebjgd, 这点我知道，我常用的QQ能用eva就行了。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 两套 gtk 之类的
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek§ 
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,,可是不是有 vdso麼，，還有 clean cache的
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 两套 gtk 就是 两套 libc + glib + pango + freetype + cairo + gtk
<caleb-> 如果又分 gtk2 / gtk3 就是四套
<gfrog> caleb-: GTK目前的状况好蛋疼
<gebjgd> lxc分libc跑
<gebjgd> 不就不蛋疼了
 * gebjgd 茶叶放多了。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下课了？
<bluek> 我正在下载,这几天可能有点忙，要做标书，把这段时间过了，我就开始vbox arch了，如果能装起来，而且把里面的软件ok的话，我就开始把ubuntu甩掉了，这过程可能还要烦烦各位。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: y
<jarodlau> 64位arch的grub2有问题,不能安装到u盘上..
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 用grub1就行恶狼
<jarodlau> grub不支持iso直接挂载,
<jarodlau> 推荐archboot,安装,1个安装盘2套系统,32.64位都有
<gebjgd> jarodlau: arch有dual cd
<gebjgd> jarodlau: i686 64都有
<jarodlau> 就是archboot iso啊
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 我说的是arch的livecd
<bluek> gebjgd, 你是 archlinux-cn的manage啊？
<gebjgd> jarodlau: 早就有双版本的cd了
<jarodlau> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Archboot
<jarodlau> http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/iso/archboot/latest/
<[ub]> jarodlau ⇪ ti: Index of /archlinux/iso/archboot/latest/
<bluek> 看看人家国外的，irc频道爆满，一个archlinux就有一千多人在线，而我们。。。
<bluek> 这就是差距啊
<jarodlau> 氛围不一样,irc国外比较流行
<alvin_rxg> 中国流行 qq
<jarodlau> 国内,就是qq..
<liemehoc> 大家debian上用aptitude能搜到aircrack-ng吗
<bluek> Q他妈个比，要不是为了妹子，我去他妈的Q
<liemehoc> 大家debian上用aptitude能搜到aircrack-ng这个包吗
<liemehoc> debian sid
<alvin_rxg> liemehoc: debian 6 没有。 debian sid 有
<lotutu> liemehoc: ubuntu 11.10 有， 现在不在debian
<liemehoc> alvin_rxg: 我也是debian sid ，你用的什么源
<alvin_rxg> gwdg
<lainme> liemehoc: packages.debian.org。http://j.mp/sPsEum
<[ub]> lainme ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Search Results -- aircrack
<liemehoc> lainme: 我搜过了，但是换了几个源都没有
<liemehoc> lainme: 不知哪里出了问题
<lainme> liemehoc: 看着sid的没i386和amd64的包。alpha,hppa,
<gebjgd> bluek: qq很强大
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 贴你的sources.list
<bluek> gebjgd, 毛，开发过度，不就一聊天软件嘛...而且还是ms的走狗
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 我试了国内的163,sohu和北交大，还有ftp.debian.org
<gebjgd> bluek: 有webqq
<gebjgd> bluek: 你自己不用
<bluek> gebjgd, 占我屏幕...
<gebjgd> liemehoc: main contrib non-free?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://karstenhopp.livejournal.com/4124.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: karstenhopp - Fedora 16 for PowerPC: Alpha got released !
<gebjgd> bluek: 什么不占屏幕
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<[ub]> xiaoy, 011-10-27 20:51:35 +0800
<bluek> gebjgd, eva就不占屏幕
<bluek> gebjgd, 占我整个屏幕
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 他没有 virtual desktop 的概念。
<bluek> gebjgd, webqq占整个，搞得像个os
<gebjgd> bluek: 你那么多个虚拟桌面。给它一个不就完了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: +1
<bluek> gebjgd, ....
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用win估计用傻了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: windows 可以装个软件实现
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是。好多个选择
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: druckerzubehoer.de又有一堆东西白送
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上次有杯子，照片纸，手电送
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<[ub]> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • make uclinux错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351195 想在NIOSii上跑uclinux，make的时候发生错误，用的系统是rhel-server-5.5-i386，编译器是nios2gcc-20080203.tar，源码库uClinux-dist-20070130.tar，用的核是DE2-70 CD里的DE2_70_NIOS_HOST_MOUSE_VGA. make -C tools/ucfront make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/local/src/uClinux-dist/tools/ucfront' make[1]: N ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这次是电池，充电器，照片纸，温度计，记事本，记事的小方纸
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: saturn的移动硬盘你还不去买个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 趁着便宜
<alvin_rxg> 我有硬盘啊……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那上边送东西有啥别的特殊条款么？
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 我想买 可他能deliver到爱尔兰么?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有。你需要付运费。如果你顺便买很多东西就值了
<alvin_rxg> wow
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 跟人说下……
<gebjgd> dumb1224: 好像不能送到爱尔兰
<caleb-> 最近硬盘不是大涨么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是比如说你需要买墨盒啊。代用墨盒，就值得了
<gebjgd> caleb-: 德国连锁硬件超市卖35欧
<gebjgd> caleb-: 500g, usb3.0
<caleb-> 500g...
<luojie-dune> caleb-: USB 3.0 啊。
<luojie-dune> caleb-: 我还没见过这种东西呢。
<dumb1224> gebjgd: sigh.....
<Zypeh> 有人舍得买SSD硬盘吗？？
<alvin_rxg> ..
 * caleb- 支持 HD
<caleb-> SSD 去死
<caleb-> SSD 只适合当 cache 啊 cache
<Zypeh> caleb-, 就是没钱买。。。。。。
<gebjgd> Zypeh: ssd太贵
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://weehaa.de/allgemein/computerzubehor/festplatten-computerzubehor-allgemein/verbatim-64gb-ssd-festplatte-fur-69-e/  1G 1块钱
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Verbatim 64GB SSD Festplatte für 69 € | weehaa.de
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太小了。
<alvin_rxg> e 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不值得
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sata 6G够快了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 普通的sata 硬盘7200rpm够快了
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<[ub]> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.10怎么关闭3D效果啊？compiz fusion icon选退出后还是有3d效果啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351199 ubuntu11.10怎么关闭3D效果啊？compiz fusion icon选退出后还是有3d效果啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingmeng611 — 2011-10-27 21:17 
<bluek> 选择一下即可
<bluek> 不要选择compiz，选择它下一个
<bluek> bbs?
<bluek> ...
<gebjgd> bluek: 大家都在看着你冒傻气。。。。。
<bluek> gebjgd, 切，我没注意kk经常改名字
<Kandu> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋好
<adam8157> Kandu: 靠 不要学坏啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你发的那个是sata 2 3G的接口的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老产品了
<alvin_rxg> o
<bluek> gebjgd, 你不冒傻气?刚刚我还没说你呢，要是开一个虚拟桌面？是的，要是别人有五个以上的QQ呢？且不是要开五个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在最新的是sata 6G
<gebjgd> bluek: 恩。反正linux桌面随便开虚拟桌面
<bluek> gebjgd, 你认为这样子方便吗？
<gebjgd> bluek: 很方便
<gebjgd> bluek: linux桌面的虚拟桌面太方便了
<bluek> gebjgd, 个人习惯不同，通常，我四个桌面就够用了。
<gebjgd> bluek: 所以你就继续用eva吧
<bluek> gebjgd, eva 挺好...
<bluek> gebjgd, 还有，别老是摆着老资格，要知道计算机这行领域不一样各有所长，只有先知与后知之分。你在某一领域也有冒着傻气的时候
<gebjgd> bluek: 多谢指教
<CyrusYzGTt> bluek之逆襲gebjgd 
<Zypeh> wuala与dropbox那个好？？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 我的ubuntu10.10没有声音了，原来是有的，不知什么时候没有了，如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351202 如题！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alexlee_1 — 2011-10-27 21:34 
<luojie-dune> bluek: 我认为，一个人都不需要9个以上的应用程序 :D
<luojie-dune> 所以2个桌面就够了 :D
<luojie-dune> 方向键切换所有同一桌面的程序 :D 每个桌面限定5个以内
<bluek> luojie-dune, 我工作桌面和聊天桌面，包括irc，以及bbs桌面是分开的
<bluek> luojie-dune, 一般来说两个是够了...
<Kandu> 感覺不大夠，經常占 7 個vd(總共 8 vd
<kevin_> 八个桌面路过
<Kandu> 不過現在閑下來了，兩個 vd 就夠了
<gebjgd> 看你用什么taskbar了
<gebjgd> 屏幕小。上kde的bar横屏。最多3个。但是要是tint2开7到8个都没有问题
<bluek> 我用gnome，习惯...
<bluek> 继续学习...看wiki..
<Kandu> bluek: 剛裝 arch 的話，把 cpufreq 載好吧。其他的都可慢慢折騰
<bluek> Kandu, 嗯嗯，tks a lot..慢慢学习...等觉得没问题了就把硬盘格式化...
<kevin_> 话说我装arch什么都不看，一路选，15分钟就完了
<Zypeh> wuala与dropbox那个好？？如果我要网上备份
<adam8157> 九个桌面, 浏览器虚拟机gtalk, 两个终端screen, 一个ssh, 10+个bash的路过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/88852.html
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: pixar 台灯的故事[视频] -6park.com
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 学校发邮件，有个 australien 的留学活动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去啊
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和裸姐网友见面的好机会
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 。。。你直接设置 alt+ +/- 换桌面，新建程序出新桌面算了。。。 
<alvin_rxg> 拜托，澳大利亚
<caleb-> adam8157: 10 bash 做毛？
<adam8157> caleb-: shell mutt irssi ranger vim 等等
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我的样子是公开的。网上见面也无需预约 
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 哈哈
<gebjgd> adam8157: vmstat 1? vmstat 2? .......vmstat 10?
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 蛋蛋疼
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 我用 terminator
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 蛋蛋。。。
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 我明白了。。。因为蛋太多了，所以叫蛋蛋。。。
<adam8157> from now on
<luojie-dune> adam8157: 你不要用那么多蛋了。
<adam8157> 警告一次
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 赞！敢对op人身攻击
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 裸姐晚睡！
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。
<luojie-dune> 似乎欺负 roylez 次数更多。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抽游戏吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你挑
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror
 * gebjgd 带坏小光了
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天看那猫又在忽悠政治，没打招呼直接kickban了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥服务器？
<caleb-> ban 得好 ban 得妙
<caleb-> 死小白就是该 ban
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过就一个小时
<adam8157> roylez_: 那人啊, 哎 有点二
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一小时之后你学习去。我做晚饭去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd:  [b00bs]pussy paradise
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ........
<roylez_> caleb-: 你也不错呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好名字。。。
<kevin_> 你们骚年啊，浪费大量的guangyin啊
<alvin_rxg> - -1
<caleb-> 咦，我应该不至于被 ban 吧
<gebjgd> kevin_: 什么叫骚年？
<luojie-dune> caleb-: 。。。
<luojie-dune> caleb-: 谁 ban 了？
<caleb-> 难道要逼我换马甲…
<kevin_> gebjgd, u啊
<luojie-dune> caleb-: 拿出马甲看看
<gebjgd> kevin_: ?
<luojie-dune> caleb-: 马甲交出来
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 开不？
 * luojie-dune 等不及了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么调分辨率。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> nani ?
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 输入分辨率。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 分辨率设置高了。。。。。
<gebjgd> 进不去了
<kevin_> 你们说aix与linux差别大不大，为什么，我这里的freebsd大哥都傲娇一点呢
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我输入 1200×900
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 直接删掉配置文件咯……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: where?
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 什么系统？
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: win7
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ~/.urbanterror/q3ut4/q3config.cfg
<luojie-dune>  ~/.q3a/q3ut4
<kevin_> 改配置文件啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 瘟鸡
<luojie-dune> 额。。。什么时候改成 .urbanterror 了。
<roylez_> caleb-: 安啦
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 抄 archlinux 的
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 在你家目录的同样位置少了 .
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 好吧。。。通用的是在 q3a。。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd:  win7也是当前用户目录下放配置文件的
<luojie-dune> gebjgd:  xp就是那样。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: c: users gebjgd
<luojie-dune> 叫做我的文档。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 我以前曾喜欢把 windows 装入 :D
<luojie-dune> D
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<alvin_rxg>  :D
<luojie-dune> D:\ 
<bluek> gebjgd, 进安全模式，删掉显卡驱动试试
<luojie-dune> bluek: 。。。馊主意。
<alvin_rxg> \o/
<gebjgd> 我恨win兜子。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你好了没呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 寻找配置文件中
<gfrog_> adam8157: ping
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 你们都不玩 savage 额。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: pong
<bluek> luojie-dune, ....我以前设置高过，换了一台高点的显示器就好了，然后设置好了再换回来。但是在显示器不换的情况下，貌似这种办法是行得通的
<luojie-dune> bluek: 。。。但是那是馊主意！
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: luojie-dune 屁！配置文件在安装目录下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: luojie-dune 马上开始
<bluek> luojie-dune, 你有啥更好的主意？
<alvin_rxg> windows 那个解压就可以用了，没“安装”的
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 屁，那个是被顶替的配置文件。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: linux的也是的。
<alvin_rxg> 快点，明天还有3个双课时
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 反正我的user下没有。
<bluek> luojie-dune, 貌似有快捷健的，clrl+alt +f7
<luojie-dune> bluek:  我么。没见过。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的服务器是啥？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: [b00bs] pussy paradise
<bluek> 不知道按f8，然后恢复最后一次正常配置行不行，没试过
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我喜欢的UrT地图都消失了之后，我就不玩了。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 开不了了，我的不知道啥时候给删了……
 * luojie-dune 特别喜欢超大超大的地图。。。 89MB的那种。
<luojie-dune> 狙击枪放大后也是头发一般细
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找不到。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还好 cache 还在，10分钟后开
 * bluek 好好学习，天天向上...
<luojie-dune> bluek: 学什么的？
<gebjgd> .........
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你先开起来呗…
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 你找服务器就是了。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我建？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那下边应该有个 q3config.cfg 的文件的呀
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 然后丢个地址。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 干嘛你建啊……别人的服务器咯……
<bluek> luojie-dune, 我要学的东西太多了，懂得越多越觉得自己懂得越少
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你贱？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: filter: type: teamdeath match
<luojie-dune> bluek: 笨。谁要你学那么多的。让别人学。
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 那啥， gametracker 还是啥的，可以看分数的？
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 哦。那个啊。。。
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 是的。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 又来了，今晚便秘了？
<bluek> luojie-dune, 完全是兴趣...
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.b00bs-clan.com/servers  这是 boobs 的所有服务器
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: b00bs = noobs who like boobs - News
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg:  你喜欢 boob ？
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾又找到一般比較垃圾的小說了
<knownbad> boobs?  wow.........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:尽了
<CyrusYzGTt> 万能杂货铺
<snugglecat> knownbad, 看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 进去了。等你呢
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg:  boob 是 胸部还是屁股？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你先吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 下载地图中
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你啥名号？
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gebjgd
<knownbad> dumb1224: 可能对你而言都一样
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351203 本人菜鸟一个,刚开始接触linux，先发现无线不能使用，请各位帮忙 无线网卡的型号，Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network，能否告知我正确的下载地址 下载后怎样可以简单的安装，谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 zy622 — 2011-10-27 22:00 
<knownbad> 通常是boobs，不会只有一个。
<snugglecat> bluek, 这个正常， 关键知道自己懂得越少， 会不会想知道更多
<knownbad> snugglecat: 只对boobs有兴趣。
<bluek> snugglecat, 你丫还不睡觉？哈，刚泡妞去了？
<snugglecat> 啥是 boobs
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: http://www.gametracker.com/player/gebjgd/188.138.48.106:27979/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: GameTracker.com : Player Page for 
<snugglecat> bluek, 被人插菊花
<snugglecat> bluek, 疼
<bluek> snugglecat, 不能聊天了，我今天都没看什么资料。。。。玩物丧志
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 垃圾音乐
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你那有啥稀奇，共产党不就是这么起家的？
<snugglecat> roylez_, 踢 knownbad 
<dumb1224> knownbad: 什么都一样？
<knownbad> 胸部和屁股
<roylez_> snugglecat: 你怎么回来了？
<snugglecat> 好吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 要不这个服务起？ http://www.gametracker.com/server_info/84.16.224.84:27960/
<snugglecat> 我啥都没说
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: ^rgaygaygaygay [urbanterror] Urban Terror 
<alvin_rxg> *服务器
<roylez_> snugglecat: 换ip了啊
<dumb1224> boobs are boobs....bums are bums
<roylez_> snugglecat: 下次得把表达式写猛点
<knownbad> then why were you asking?
<snugglecat> 自己断网的，不关我事
<snugglecat> :)
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg:  http://www.gametracker.com/player/archl/203.26.94.24:27960/
<[ub]> luojie-dune ⇪ t: GameTracker.com : Player Page for archl 
<snugglecat> 好吧，我挂着了
<alvin_rxg> luojie-dune: 你的资料都 2009 年的
 * snugglecat 像腊肉样挂着
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 你太沒品了，，說好了 明天解封，， 
<knownbad> snugglecat: 干嘛，受到恐吓？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 他都钻回来了，没意义了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的id？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 下次ban命令自己写表达式
<snugglecat> knownbad, 疼
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ .. 額，吾以前被 封印，也回來過。。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: *!*snuggleca@* 这样应该够了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你不是准备好要牺牲的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ *!*snuggleca*@* 这样
<knownbad> 你这当的什么反对派啊？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: hmmmmm
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ :-)
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你好毒
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你是女人不
<knownbad> 太监
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不是，，我只是在幫助 roylez_ 完善其腳本
<CyrusYzGTt> 正則
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ping 太高
<roylez_> snugglecat: 我在跟 CyrusYzGTt 讨论技术
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯嗯，， 發現 roylez_ 的技術有個小缺點
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 挑个ping 低的吧。 alvin{sniper}
<luojie-dune> alvin_rxg: 因为就是2008到2009我才玩的多。后来就少了，去年都是 Complete Annihlation 河 Zero-K 啥的。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ *!*cat*@* 这样比較好
<luojie-dune> roylez_ 我爱你
 * luojie-dune 爱戴 roylez_
<knownbad> 有个太监？
<knownbad> 又
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 你是太监？
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 这样 autumncat 也不能进了
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 你是 太妃？？
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt: 我是自由的
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 嗯嗯，，這樣， 貓就不能進來受委屈了
<luojie-dune> CyrusYzGTt:  你呆在小屋子里。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ 你是 目田
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 分辨率不可调。。。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 他 都 ping out 了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> luojie-dune§ .. 30M^2 是小屋子
<luojie-dune> gebjgd:  话说 UrT 最黑的一点也是强抢网络。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: uptown only
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以的呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的不行
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 。。。你是跳跳虫？
<alvin_rxg> 啥反应？你忘了 apply ?
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我怀念空中飞炸弹和匕首的岁月。。。
 * snugglecat 沉默
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 你是猫。
<luojie-dune> snugglecat: 拜拜
 * CyrusYzGTt 繼續看垃圾小說
<luojie-dune> lainme:  恩。还是没进度。。。我作为组织者太差劲了——怎么推动一个项目啊。。。 开溜，晚安。
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾想問問，，電信能用 移動的DNS麼？？
 * luojie-dune quit
<gebjgd> luojie-dune: 怎么疗伤？
<CyrusYzGTt> 【夲部】夲
<CyrusYzGTt> 進趣也。从大从十。大十，猶兼十人也。凡𠦍之屬皆从𠦍。讀若滔。土刀切
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 装好了ubuntu 怎么用随E行上网。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351207 能弹出登陆界面，但是点登陆每反映。 没有人碰到过这种问题吗，网上找不到解决办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wlssht — 2011-10-27 22:33 
<CyrusYzGTt> 取名的用意是其人无仁，yīn险毒辣
<CyrusYzGTt> 身上流淌着压制的血脉，天生不会信命数。骨子里带着一代北方大枭郭正枭的铮铮傲骨，脑子里更是天生yīn狠毒辣的算计
<roy_> hi
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你下次用第三人称来发就行了。
<[ub]> roy_, 好  ㍮ 
 * kenifanying mm今天申请了个农行的网银，惊奇地发现农行 的网银居然不支持win7, 各位用农行的有这问题没？
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 学学CyrusYzGTt
<zova_> 有啊，前几天有人说农行网银出问题
<knownbad> 反正是别人说的。
<snugglecat> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 額，吾又怎麼了？？
<zova_> 其实不光是农行，据说兴业银行的也一样
 * kenifanying 晕死，09年出的win7 了，农行现在居然还不支持
<zova_> 不过可能是设置问题
<snugglecat> 有人说...... 酱紫句式??
<zova_> 因为权限的关系
<knownbad> 没说妳。
 * kenifanying 不会还是只能xp+ ie6才能用吧？
<knownbad> 只是个比喻。
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲  64bit的問題
<roy_> ubuntu  yong  shenme  shurufa 
<zova_> 呵呵，也可能
<snugglecat> 有谁用红旗linux的不
<zova_> 我用的是fcitx
<roy_> jiemian  tai nankan
<alvin_rxg> roy_: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<[ub]> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
 * kenifanying 这些垃圾银行，怎么就不倒闭，不支持linux就算了，连win7也懒得支持，害得mm找我求救
<zova_> roy:你的ubuntu安装的时候没有输入法吗？
<roy_> hongqi  linux
<zova_> 还好吧
<snugglecat> 啥时侯装 红旗linux
<knownbad> 害？  我都没妹妹找了。。。唉
<zova_> roy：红旗是吗？也可以安装fcitx啊，现在4.0以上的版本都可以支持皮肤的
<AsuraLe> kenifanying win7可以直接调整兼容模式到xp
<zova_> 可以使用搜狗的皮肤啊
<snugglecat> 某人说 怎么不装红旗linux， 都装 ubuntu arch 啥的。 支持中国的 linux
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 所以不存在不支持win7的问题
<zova_> 不过我都懒得改，直接用默认的
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, how to ?
<roy_> hongqi de jiemian  tai  nankan 
<alvin_rxg> roy_: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<snugglecat> 某人说， 用 红旗linux 才是爱国
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 如果是64位就没办法了
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 右键，属性，里面有个兼容模式
<knownbad> snugglecat: 某人是毛XX？
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 干嘛现在才上这个 rebot 啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 干嘛现在才上这个 bot 啊
<zova_> snugglecat_:我用的是深度
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 就是64位的……
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 前几天那道家满口pinyin， 你都不开
<zova_> snugglecat：也算国产吧
<knownbad> 有没试试ie-32?
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 那不是win7兼容问题，是64位兼容问题
<snugglecat> 哦
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 32位的要那样用也说明农行完全没把客户放在心上……
<knownbad> 也可以试试agent switcher?
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: windows的64位对32位应用程序的兼容有很大问题～～～
<roy_> hongqi de jiemian  tai  nankan ?
<alvin_rxg> roy_: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please use http://www.inputking.com  Thank You!
<zova_> roy_:你可以试试深度的，基于ubuntu，用起来还不错
<roy_> alvin  is  a  administrator?
<knownbad> 有时可以用user agent蒙骗下。
<snugglecat> zova_, 某人说了， 用红旗 linux 才根正苗红
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 确实，以前一些同学问我为什么有些win7 可以用古董的vc6,有些不能用……
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 敢问哪个中国公司把用户放在心上了？尤其是共产党支持的
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, ……
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, 你等着被插菊花
<zova_> <snugglecat>晕，这个是说要打着红旗？
<knownbad> AsuraLe: 支持
<knownbad> AsuraLe: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 用盜版的win764bit旗艦版，試試，，
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 我又不谈政治，我只是说一个现实～
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 旗舰有木用，那个是硬伤
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我闪了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,起碼木有 M$哪個升級廣告，我在虛擬機試過
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你不是暴菊习惯了吗？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: windows 64bit对32bit program的兼容是硬伤，到xp 64bit也兼容不了...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 号码那
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好慢啊
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我猜你开始有点享受了吧？
 * snugglecat 充当羊头挂着
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 哦，，cpu兼容就行
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 虾米升级广告？升级windows 版本？我还只用过旗舰的，没用过低的
<roy_> who is   alvin?
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,吾用過 win7 home hight
<knownbad> chipmunk 
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: cpu兼容没用，一大堆应用在win 7 64bit下跑不起来～
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥？
<zova_> roy_，你可以用http://www.inputking.com/输入中文啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 慢。走路发飘。分辨率太差了
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,可是吾跑了，，還用 32bit 的 winflash刷 bios..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 分辨率调整咯……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 调不了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你手动改配置文件呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可能对交火不支持
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你试的程序不够多～
<roy_> 有没有 专业一点的 ubuntu 就一定要这样憋屈吗
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 较早的程序反而兼容的还好一些，反而是一些到新不新的程序或者新的程序兼容有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 也是，反正刪除了，，想測試也木有可能
<zova_> <roy_>什么东西不专业了？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 我当时老的程序32位的程序全部能兼容，结果新的游戏客户端——尤其是中国的游戏客户端，兼容大多有问题，而且出来的错误还都莫名其妙的
<zova_> roy_：ubuntu下的输入法很多啊，有ibus，fcitx等
<gebjgd> roy_ 憋屈什么
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 因爲有自己修改的lib在
<roy_> 要去 网页转换 然后在粘贴
<gebjgd> roy_: fctix scim ibus
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 32位的很多东西在Z64bit下面，要去*32下面去找，但是中国的公司都TMD的懒，都不分的，结果全跑去调用人家64位的库
<gebjgd> roy_: 随便你选
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 结果自然全部调用失败...
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯嗯，，就像吾學的駕駛員模擬考一樣，
<zova_> roy_:红旗应该用的是rpm吧
<roy_> 不方便是linux的一大弊病
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 难道你是跟人家反着来的？
<gebjgd> roy_: 太方便了
<gebjgd> roy_: 是你不会用
<AsuraLe> roy_: 要方便用ubuntu
<zova_> roy_，linux最大的特点就是在一些事情上很方便
<AsuraLe> roy_: ubuntu的特点就是各种乱七八糟软件很多，随便下～～～
<roy_> 红旗的界面不好看
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,吾說的是 模擬考試的哪個程式
<AsuraLe> zova_: +1 linux最大的特点就是方便
<zova_> roy_:ubuntu下安装fcitx之需要一个命令：sudo apt-get install fcitx就可以了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 哦～～
<alvin_rxg> CTCP VERSION reply from roy_: qwebirc v0.90, copyright (C) 2008-2010 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.12)  Gecko/20101027 Ubuntu/10.10 (maverick) Firefox/3.6.12 这算什么……
<gebjgd> roy_: 汉化组的东西能好么
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ .. 
<zova_> 呵呵
<kenifanying> roy_, 界面好看不好看要看自己的修为
<caleb-> 汉化组++
<zova_> roy_:红旗我很久没有用了
<roy_> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/88815.html
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 邪恶搞笑漫画系列 第九季 -6park.com
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 修为好了，看啥都好看
<zova_> roy_：只有多年以前安装起来看了一眼效果
<roy_> alviin在作什么 
<snugglecat> 修为好了， 看凤姐就一享受
<zkwlx> 刚买了个VPS，说自带java，我用find命令都没找到，咋办？
<AsuraLe> roy_: linux的界面要想好看可以自己定制的
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<zova_> roy_：没有什么发言权，但是我想应该也是有新立得的吧
 * snugglecat 继续充羊头
<zova_> roy_:安装软件总是很简单的
<AsuraLe> roy_: 你看人家的那些截图，各种不同的都有
<kenifanying> roy_, 红旗也可以yum的……
<AsuraLe> zova_: rpm的没有ubuntu简单，因为rpm的包相对少
<kenifanying> roy_, 基于redhat的
<caleb-> 界面好看不好看要看桌布
<AsuraLe> zova_: 大概比deb的少1/3，尤其是乱七八糟的应用和游戏
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.1.0-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<kenifanying> caleb-, 有的人缺少艺术细胞，比如我，怎么整桌面都很难看，最后都用回默认的时候的状态……
<zova_> AsuraLe：但是也可以比较方便的安装软件的，我原来用的过knoppix，也是rpm，但是很简单啊
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • [求助]关于grub1，grub2，fedora15和ubuntu11.10的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351211 事情起因是我帮同学原有win7和Ubuntu的本子上装fedora15，我安装fedora15时，选择不安装引导，我打算用ubuntu的grub2引导fedora15，但是，问题出现了，安装完重启之后grub2直接进入grub rescue>的cli界面。遂打算用ubuntu livecd修复grub ...
<caleb-> kenifanying: 选个美女图当桌布就好看了
<roy_> 铺张 桌布也不好看
<AsuraLe> zova_: 我以前用suse，相比ubuntu少，不过很多应用还是可以从opensuse.org里面一键安装
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 你放一凤姐照片在桌面上， 你的艺术细胞一下就活跃起来了
<snugglecat> 激活了你的艺术细胞
<roy_> ubuntu下 有什么开发工具吗 
<zova_> AsuraLe：呵呵，suse可是超级漂亮的说
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 我会做恶梦的……
<AsuraLe> zova_: 是同，同样也是超级不稳定的
<roy_> anjuta不会 用
<caleb-> suse 在德国佬手下那时期比较好
<kenifanying> roy_, 你想开发什么？
<caleb-> 自从卖给米国佬就变差了
<zova_>  AsuraLe：那倒是
<roy_> c
<kenifanying> roy_, 多得要死……
<kenifanying> roy_, gcc ……
<AsuraLe> zova_: 所以我现在用debian unstable了
<snugglecat> http://www.ftchinese.com/story/001038558 怎么觉得这个专栏作家好搞
<sevk> snugglecat ⇪ ti: 登录，请输入密码…… - FT中文网
<roy_> 我装了一个anjuta
<AsuraLe> zova_: 目前是在ubuntu就是为了玩gnome-shell 3.2
<roy_> 不会用 
<AsuraLe> zova_: 等deibian unstable更新shell 3.2我就不玩ubuntu了
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, 为什么不玩fedora 16?
<roy_> 又没有教程
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 就一台电脑，懒得装....
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 这已经都俩系统了..
<zova_> <AsuraLe>：我现在是懒得安装系统了，就一个deepin，一个mint
<roy_> gcc
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, virtualbox……
<kenifanying> AsuraLe, livecd……
<zova_> kenifanying：fedora 很不稳定的说
<roy_> 到底是一个开发环境还是一个工具
<kenifanying> zova_, 真的吗？
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: 不是，就是两个系统
<kenifanying> zova_, 最多偶尔kernel panic而已，没什么影响……
<zova_> <kenifanying>：感觉不如ubuntu稳定
<kenifanying> zova_, :-)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道要换签证卡了么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 10 月开始的
<kenifanying> zova_, 我感觉ub更不可靠
<alvin_rxg> 不对，9月开始的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 电子的呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还没换？要指纹啥的
<alvin_rxg> 6个星期。我7月延的……
<zova_> <kenifanying>：还好吧，我现在都不爱用ubuntu，那玩意的unity实在恶心
<AsuraLe> kenifanying: ubuntu确实不可靠，不suse好点～～debian可靠，
<zova_> <kenifanying>：gnome-shell也不好用
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 你好坏啊， 你看看 CyrusYzGTt ，他装 f16 都疯了一星期了， 连中文都不会了
<kenifanying> zova_, 你可以不用
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,呃呃
<roy_> 在你看来那个系统好
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 拼音 英文 混在一起了
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 他跟你开玩笑
<zova_> <kenifanying>：是的啊，所以我现在都直接用deepin，还算过的去，还是mint比较好一点
<AsuraLe> zova_: 其实g-shell还是好用～
<kenifanying> zova_, deepin更是垃圾
<kenifanying> zova_, 还不如mint
<zova_> <kenifanying>：前几天我都是用的fvwm
<zova_> 是啊
<snugglecat> kenifanying, 不是， 他是装 f16， 连他自己是哪国人都忘了。
<kenifanying> zova_, 膜拜
<zova_> <kenifanying>我也喜欢mint的说
<AsuraLe> zova_: 我看他们的官方介绍，mint就是testing
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 他是因为不会用英文，还用不了中文
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 就只好发疯
<kenifanying> zova_, 喜欢漂亮，上opensuse+kde吧……中文看着最舒服的系统
<zova_> <AsuraLe>：要说testing，ubuntu不是一样？
<AsuraLe> zova_: 不一样，ubuntu改了很多东西，不信的话你在ubuntu里加个debian的源更新一下，立马crashed
<kenifanying> zoombut, ubuntu 相当sid, mint 是ub的克隆……
<zova_> <kenifanying>错了，要喜欢漂亮还是mandriva，中文超级棒，没出现过任何乱码（除非软件本身的问题）
<zova_> <AsuraLe>是的，可是ubuntu在拿用户做testing
<zova_> <kenifanying>我还是喜欢mint一点
<roy_> gcc只是一个编译器阿 
<zova_> <kenifanying>至少我觉得里面一些设计相当贴心，mintmenu之类
<zova_> <kenifanying>控制中心之类
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, 所以啊， 作为一个说中文的，别碰 f16. CyrusYzGTt 跟他们说说你的痛苦经历。 
<AsuraLe> zova_: 那和Mint就差远了阿,用户是拿相对稳定的testing源给用户用，ubuntu是在testing用户的忍耐力
<zova_> <AsuraLe>哈哈
<zova_> <AsuraLe>经典。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ，， 額，， roylez_ 能不能封印 snugglecat 
<kenifanying> snugglecat, 现在还是beta,CyrusYzGTt在为fedora做贡献
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: CyrusYzGTt猪没我当初狠，我当初直接dedian standard,不能用中文，结果他直接不理我，是吧 CyrusYzGTt?
<gebjgd> zova_: mint 就是ubuntu
<zova_> <gebjgd>No，改进版的ubuntu
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 要睡了，困
<gebjgd> zova_: 对。改进版的垃圾
<snuggleDog> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<snuggleDog> CyrusYzGTt, 他不认识我了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 不是，mint是完全兼容debian testing ,但是部分兼容 ubuntu，而且兼容的越来越少
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 你说的是linux mint debian
<zova_> <gebjgd>呵呵，mint在用户体验上比ubuntu好
<zova_> <AsuraLe>这点是<gebjgd>对了
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 难道还有很多Mint？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: != mint
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 自己去看
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 哦，我一直以为mint 就是 debian mint 一个
<zova_> <AsuraLe>我用的是ubuntu的mint
<zova_> <AsuraLe>不用debian的，那玩意的软件不够新鲜
<Karlie0> 最近听了一首歌.但不知是什么名字
<zova_> <AsuraLe>呵呵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/88811.html
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 这个蛮好笑 -6park.com
<AsuraLe> zova_: 是有点问题，很多包落后了，不过你可以直接complie嘛
<gebjgd> zova_: debian有sid。软件新鲜的很
<zova_> <gebjgd>可是mint版的比较麻烦，默认的似乎不是sid的源啊
<zova_> <gebjgd>，懒得改
<Karlie0> adam8157: Hi
<snuggleDog> 有人骂 ppt ，各位怎么看
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: sid?在哪里？那个源我倒是没用过...
<adam8157> Karlie0: hi
<snuggleDog> 如果奥巴马竞选时，宣传他的政策时也用 ppt， 会有啥反应
<zova_> <AsuraLe>我用ubuntu系列的系统就是喜欢apt的好不，叫我自己编译，还不如用windows
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 好好看看debian的东西
<Karlie0> snuggleDog: Cat?
<Karlie0> adam8157: 声明和定义的区别
<AsuraLe> zova_: windows......
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: e....
<snuggleDog> Karlie0, 别污蔑人， 我是 dog 不是 cat
<adam8157> Karlie0: 声明只是描述一个东西, 不一定有这个东西. 定义是创造了一个东西
<zova_> <AsuraLe>怎么啦，windows的用户体验不错的说
<Karlie0> adam8157: 举个例子
<adam8157> Karlie0: 忙呢
<zova_> <AsuraLe>Linux主要是自由，还有就是方便，这两点吸引人啊
<alvin_rxg> 举个栗子
<roylez_> adam8157: http://x.limgs.cn/f1/g/111025/b201129718334514ea69089a5282.jpg
<AsuraLe> zova_: apt配合compile很自由阿～
<caleb-> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=举个栗子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hhrX3QzTOyA
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: YouTube - iPhone 4S with 'SIMI' voice control with 中文字幕 (Chinese Sub)
<adam8157> roylez_: out
<snuggleDog> alvin_rxg, 你还真是个松鼠， 栗子?
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<Karlie0> alvin_rxg: 举个里子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/88811.html
<sevk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 这个蛮好笑 -6park.com
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://x.limgs.cn/f1/g/111010/b20112821452462992885.jpg
<richard_ma> linux下除了stardict之外，还有好用的辞典么？
<richard_ma> 求推荐
<snuggleDog> glodendict
<richard_ma> snuggleDog: 有辞典可以下载么？
<AsuraLe> richard_ma: 有，自己去看官方帮助
<richard_ma> AsuraLe: 谢谢了
<richard_ma> snuggleDog: 谢谢
<gebjgd> roylez_: 好丑
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62d4df37gw1dmj14q9u4dj.jpg  内涵在哪里？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 亮点是黑鬼
<snuggleDog> richard_ma, 还真有， 在我电脑中， 不过你的先装 dropbox
<gebjgd> roylez_: 什么亮点？
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥要有内涵
<snuggleDog> richard_ma, 在我 dropbox 中
<roylez_> adam8157: 因为这是内涵图
<roylez_> adam8157: 墙上的字？
<adam8157> roylez_: .......
<zova_> <AsuraLe>有deb我就懒得compile了
<roylez_> adam8157: 学生妹还是不错的
<snuggleDog> AsuraLe, 啥字典？ startdict的字典早没了
<snuggleDog> AsuraLe, 不过我还备份着
<richard_ma> snuggleDog: dropbox不是可以通过web下载么
<richard_ma> 我有代理
<AsuraLe> snuggleDog: 不是我要....是那个人要....我的goldendist字典够用了
<snuggleDog> 哦
<snuggleDog> 好吧，我已经共享了
<zova_> <AsuraLe>真正要compile的话还是gentoo，呵呵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你用tiling的话怎么解决权限问题
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥权限？
<snuggleDog> 但我忘了怎么给那个共享地址
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如像wireshark, gparted之类的
<snuggleDog> richard_ma, 我先看电视先
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接sudo？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这解决办法不爽
<alvin_rxg> kdesu
<zova_> <AsuraLe>：http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/12881739.html?retcode=0
<alvin_rxg> sudo NOPASSWORD
<sevk> zova_ ⇪ ti: 朗道英汉字典 _stardict-langdao-ec-gb-2.4.2.7z_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没用。它不会自动被调用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥东西？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gksu or kdesu
<alvin_rxg> 咋不行？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你肯定可以自动调用的？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 纯wm下？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我两个全上试试看
<AsuraLe> gebjgd:  不会自动调用很正常的阿，全上也没用
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 要配置的，你想再哪里调用？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: wm下
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: ......不知道应该怎么配置关联...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 编译kdesudo中
<alvin_rxg> - -!  啥东西要自己编译
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你还不如 sudo NOPASSWORD 呢
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 我原来弄乱过配置，导致无法调用gksu和kdesudo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那东西太危险
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 我和你说的不是一个东西
<AsuraLe> 哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kdesudo在aur里
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> kdebase 还是啥的不就有啊
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 难道不是在需要输密码的时候自动弹出来？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是cmake的
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: de下自然是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: kdebase-runtime
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 我们不用de
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有
<alvin_rxg> 有的
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: ，那我就不知道了....但是我曾经弄的de下也不出来
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: de下随便都能出来
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 我就弄的不出来过...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我删了kdesudo。上kdebase-runtime
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 你厉害。你专业
<alvin_rxg> ...
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 问题就在于我不专业，所以不知道怎么该再让他能自动出来
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 你用啥发行版
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: 重装下就好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 果然。。。。
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 我就是不喜欢没事重装.....所以一般发现不对都是首先想办法改回去，要不就留着慢慢找原因，除非我非常着急用那个功能
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是不能自动调用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你做啥了？
<alvin_rxg> 啥叫 自动调用？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:菜单选取gparted
<alvin_rxg> 然后呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没反应
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因为没调用gksu或者kdesu
<alvin_rxg> term 上看看
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一样/直接告诉我没权限
<alvin_rxg> 然后不是让你敲密码么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 根本不给我这个机会
<alvin_rxg> 哦？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我早就试过了。
<alvin_rxg> 你不是 sudo 的一员？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是
<alvin_rxg> 很关心的是，它具体说了啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: wait?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gpasswd?
<alvin_rxg> ？
<zova_> <gebjgd>是sudo的密码出问题了吗？如果是的话，最好用光盘启动，把/etc/sudoers复制过去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian opensuse都能弹出来
<gebjgd> zova_: arch用户
<zova_> <gebjgd>哦，arch我不熟悉
<gebjgd> zova_: 所以你不明白我的问题
<zova_> <gebjgd>没用过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Sie benötigen Administratorrechte um GParted zu starten
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Root privileges are required for running gparted.
<alvin_rxg> 艹，我说 kdesu/gksu 说了啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 肏。根本没说
<alvin_rxg> 艹，你装了啥？你怎么运行 GPARTED 的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xterm直接gparted
<alvin_rxg> 你丫 kdesu/gksu 装了干嘛的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你怎么还没明白啊。纯wm下需要root权限的软件不会自动调用gksu
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 它不自动调用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明白了？
<zova_> 直接用命令进入su啊
<alvin_rxg> 没那东西
<gebjgd> zova_: 直接进入su。我还问什么
<zova_> <gebjgd>不能用命令gksu gparted吗？
<xiaoy> > Time.noe
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<sevk> xiaoy, undefined method `noe' for Time:Class
<gebjgd> zova_: 那是你手敲的
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<gebjgd> zova_: 我要自动的
<gebjgd> zova_: de下可以。wm下不行
<AsuraLe> 弱弱的问一下，wm到底是什么模式？
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: ...........
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: windows manager
<AsuraLe> 我越听越迷糊...哦～
<gebjgd> AsuraLe: de = desktop enviroment
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian和opensuse纯wm下都行
<sevk> xiaoy, 011-10-27 23:56:26 +0800
<zova_> <gebjgd>自动啊，很简单啊，alien 不久可以了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一定是改了很多东西
<gebjgd> zova_: 你在说什么？
<snuggleDog> 刚才谁要字典的
<snuggleDog> richard_ma, 等等。 我去 box.net 上给你共享吧
<snuggleDog> richard_ma, 在不
<zova_> <gebjgd>sorry,alias
<snuggleDog> richard_ma, 还要不
<zova_> alias gparted="gksu gparted"
<zova_> <gebjgd>这样可以不？
<snuggleDog> richard_ma, 不回话不给了哦
<gebjgd> zova_: 那我所有这样的程序都要加个alias?
<richard_ma> snuggleDog: 找到了
<snuggleDog> richard_ma, 不要了么
<gebjgd> zova_: 你这不是解决
<richard_ma> snuggleDog: http://irising.me/2011/07/9021/
<sevk> richard_ma ⇪ t: Stardict 81部中文词典下载 | Page to Page
<richard_ma> 这里挺多的
<zova_> <gebjgd>所有？有很多吗？
<gebjgd> zova_: 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> zova_: 你这招不行
<snuggleDog> Your Box account is temporarily down - but you shouldn't be! Because we'll be up and running soon. 这啥意思
<snuggleDog> richard_ma, 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你有辙么
<richard_ma> snuggleDog: 非常感谢
<snuggleDog> 不用
<alvin_rxg> 没有。也不用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<ofan> snuggleDog: 让你不要担心，他们很快就会上线
<snuggleDog> 我的 box account 不能用了么
<snuggleDog> 哦
<ofan> snuggleDog: 啥box account
<gebjgd> snuggleDog: 你明明没有狗的
<snuggleDog> ofan, 是他网站维护？？ 不是我账户的问题吧
<snuggleDog> gebjgd, 谁说我没有， 俩呢
<snuggleDog> 老的十多年了
<snuggleDog> 一个是老狗的儿子
<snuggleDog> ofan, ... Box account is temporarily down ...
<ofan> git是不是对二进制文件支持的不好？
<gebjgd> fossil路过
<ofan> 这个貌似支持autosync
<zova_> <gebjgd>如果你什么都要用root权限，干脆直接root登陆算了
<zova_> <gebjgd>免得麻烦
<gebjgd> zova_: 。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> zova_: 你还是没明白
<gebjgd> zova_: 那我直接visudo nopasswd搞定了
<gebjgd> zova_: 是wm下gksu kdesu不会自动关联
<gebjgd> zova_: de下没有问题
<zova_> <gebjgd>也是可以的啊，大不了就是多设置几个程序
<zova_> <gebjgd>de下也是有问题的
<gebjgd> zova_: polkit的问题
<gebjgd> zova_: de下没问题
<zova_> 我的xterm就不行
<zova_> <gebjgd>我现在在gnome下啊
<gebjgd> zova_: 确实。看来在于菜单
<zova_> 菜单里面的程序就是gksu的
<gebjgd> zova_: 看来要对菜单下手了
<zova_> <gebjgd>是啊
<gebjgd> zova_: 菜单里未必用的就是gksu
<gebjgd> zova_: kde用的是kdesu
<gebjgd> zova_: lxde用的又是别的机制
<zova_> 我查了我的gnome下mint菜单
<zova_> gksu就是
<gebjgd> zova_: lxde用的不是
<gebjgd> zova_: 也就是说lxpanel用的不是gksu
<zova_> gebjgd：呵呵，那当然，不同的de用的命令不同
<zova_> gebjgd：kdesu或者什么
<gebjgd> zova_: pkexec
<zova_> gebjgd：问题是这些东西能不能在你的wm下面运行起来？
<gebjgd> zova_: 靠。知道了
<zova_> gebjgd：你用的是什么wm啊
<gebjgd> zova_: 显然是可以的，但是需要想个办法加
<gebjgd> zova_: openbox
<gebjgd> zova_: 就是pkexec
<zova_> gebjgd：也许gksu也可以用的
<zova_> gebjgd：主要是看你安装这个程序了没有
<gebjgd> zova_: 不是gksu
<gebjgd> zova_: 我根本没装
<gebjgd> zova_: pkexec
<gebjgd> zova_: pkexec就能搞定了
<zova_> gebjgd：那就pkexec咯，我的是gnome，就gksu了
<zova_> gebjgd：不过我的fvwm用的都是sudo
<gebjgd> zova_: 我需要让相应的软件自己调用pkexec
<gebjgd> zova_: sudo不是办法
<gebjgd> zova_: 用了sudo很久了
<zova_> gebjgd：有什么问题吗？
<gebjgd> zova_: 不爽
<gebjgd> zova_: 要是继续用sudo我跟本就没有问题了
<zova_> gebjgd：呵呵，我习惯了sudo了
<gebjgd> zova_: 不是习惯的问题
<zova_> gebjgd：那是什么问题？
<gebjgd> zova_: 你在wm下点击nm applet，会提示你没有权限
<zova_> 不会啊
<gebjgd> zova_: 因为你用的gnome
<zova_> gebjgd：都一直很好的
<gebjgd> zova_: gnome下没有问题。大家都知道
<gebjgd> zova_: de下没有问题
<zova_> gebjgd：我用fvwm的时候也没有问题
<gebjgd> zova_: wm下不行
<gebjgd> zova_: ubuntu的fvwm么？
<zova_> gebjgd：是啊
<gebjgd> zova_: 显然没有问题
<gebjgd> zova_: debian替你搞定了
<zova_> gebjgd：？arch这点不行吗？
<zova_> gebjgd：哦
<gebjgd> zova_: polikit
<zova_> gebjgd：arch没有这个东西吗？
<gebjgd> zova_: 是没设置
<gebjgd> zova_: 需要改
<zova_> gebjgd：自己设置可以吧
<gebjgd> zova_: 算了。用lxde完事
<zova_> gebjgd，呵呵，我用的是gnome+compiz现在
<zova_> gebjgd：感觉也差不多
<zova_> gebjgd：和fvwm相比cpu占用差不多，内存多了100M
<gebjgd> zova_: 慢
<gebjgd> zova_: fvwm也满
<gebjgd> zova_: 我用过3个月的
<zova_> gebjgd：还好，openbox没有用过，用过fluxbox，感觉也差不多
<gebjgd> zova_: fluxbox太丑
<gebjgd> zova_: 用openbox为的是tint2
<zova_> gebjgd：fvwm配置好点速度也很快啊
<gebjgd> zova_: 和配置好坏没关系
<gebjgd> zova_: 2004年的本子
<zova_> 哦
<zova_> gebjgd：我的是07年的
<gebjgd> zova_: 07年的本子能跑出花儿了
<zova_> gebjgd：对了，你的openbox可不可以盖起来就待机？要用什么软件？
<gebjgd> zova_: .......
<gebjgd> zova_: 多了
<zova_> gebjgd：所以啊，我跑compiz
<gebjgd> zova_: xfce4-power-manager
<gebjgd> zova_: gnome-power-manager
<zova_> gebjgd：什么？我的意思是fvwm下
<gebjgd> zova_: compiz?
<gebjgd> zova_: 说的就是wm下
<gebjgd> zova_: 你该去用用自定制发行版了
<zova_> gebjgd：那这些软件会不会比较慢
<gebjgd> zova_: 慢什么，你用一个组件而已
<gebjgd> zova_: gnome都3.2了
<gebjgd> zova_: 你还在用compiz
<zova_> gebjgd：有什么好的自定制啊，我都不知道会不会在那个驱动上出问题
<zova_> gebjgd：我不喜欢gnome3.2
<zova_> gebjgd：很傻的说
<gebjgd> zova_: 和驱动有什么关系
<gebjgd> zova_: 内核管着呢
<zova_> gebjgd：难说，我的本子有些系统根本就起不来
<gebjgd> zova_: 看来你需要去看看archwiki或者debian的reference
<gebjgd> zova_: 起不来是有原因的
<gebjgd> zova_: 从基本系统弄起来你就知道什么原因了
<zova_> <gebjgd>知道都有原因，只是懒得去搞
<gebjgd> zova_: 懒人适合用自定制发行版
<gebjgd> zova_: 滚动升级
<zova_> <gebjgd>我担心驱动不行，也担心配置不好
<zova_> 哦？
<gebjgd> zova_: 一次配置完事
<zova_> 什么版本的？
<gebjgd> zova_: arch debian testing 都是
<zova_> gebjgd：我知道啊，就是arch没搞过，debian太死板，testing似乎还行，但是感觉上还是不如mint
<Guest90866> o 
<Guest90866> 你们好
<gebjgd> zova_: testing是debian
<Guest90866> 进来学习的···先看看
<gebjgd> zova_: debian有3分支
<zova_> gebjgd：我知道。我说的是testing和稳定版的区别
<gebjgd> zova_: mint是ubuntu
<gebjgd> zova_: debian si
<gebjgd> d
<gebjgd> zova_: 当然要更新了
<zova_> gebjgd：testing我觉得不如mint
<gebjgd> zova_: 废话
<gebjgd> zova_: 你用sid 和testing比
<zova_> gebjgd：mint和ubuntu最讨厌的就是没法滚动
<gebjgd> zova_: linux mint debian
<gebjgd> zova_: 就是debian testing.可以滚动
<zova_> gebjgd：说起来我连mint debian都不喜欢
<gebjgd> zova_: 你只爱垃圾ubuntu
<gebjgd> zova_: 我知道
<zova_> gebjgd：原来为了滚动安装过一段时间，感觉不爽
<zova_> gebjgd：哈哈，主要是省事
<gebjgd> zova_: 完全不省事
<zova_> gebjgd：配置简单啊，不麻烦就好
<gebjgd> zova_: 软件多的话。ubuntu这样的发行版更麻烦
<zova_> gebjgd：还好吧，就是升级很讨厌
<gebjgd> zova_: 升一次挂一次
<gebjgd> zova_: 那就是了
<MeaCulpa_> 重装
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<zova_> gebjgd：所以我采取的方式是不升级，哈哈
<gebjgd> zova_: 6个月大月经。还不如用win
<zova_> gebjgd：我的mint还是10
<gebjgd> zova_: 恩。我老婆的上网本还是xp
<zova_> gebjgd：那倒不会，我是两个linux，什么新的出来就替换其中一个，然后再有新版就替换另一个，这也是滚动啊
<zova_> gebjgd：哈哈
<gebjgd> zova_: 这叫滚动？
<gebjgd> zova_: 累不累
<zova_> gebjgd：主要是喜欢尝鲜，就是可以滚动我也常常会换系统
<gebjgd> zova_: 你喜欢就好
<gebjgd> zova_: 喜欢尝鲜就更应该用滚动发行版
<gebjgd> zova_: 永远最新
<zova_> gebjgd：其实还有一个问题就是软件源的问题
<zova_> gebjgd：软件源速度不够就不用了
<gebjgd> zova_: ubuntu的软件源最垃圾了
<zova_> gebjgd：速度不错啊
<gebjgd> zova_: debian就3个足够了
<gebjgd> zova_: arch就2个
<zova_> gebjgd：我用的不是官方源，只要速度
<gebjgd> zova_: 加速方法多了
<gebjgd> zova_: ubuntu要到处去找ppa
<gebjgd> zova_: 累死
<zova_> 恩
<zova_> debian或者arch不需要吗？
<gebjgd> zova_: debian的库很大
<gebjgd> zova_: arch库不够有aur
<zova_> 一样有很多软件没有源啊
<gebjgd> zova_: 一个命令都搞定
<gebjgd> zova_: debian arch都有
<zova_> arch支持deb吗？
<gebjgd> zova_: 不知道
<gebjgd> zova_: 不支持
<gebjgd> zova_: 这里太多以前用ubuntu的人，现在去用arch了
<gebjgd> zova_: 或者debian
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 为什么呢？
<zova_> 很早以前就想用arch就是一直懒得换
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 巧的是我也想换arch
<gebjgd> dumb1224: 用了就知道
<zova_> 因为习惯了apt的缘故
<dumb1224> gebjgd: arch是我使用的第一个非ubuntu的distro
<gebjgd> zova_: apt?
<gebjgd> zova_: 没有aptitude好用
<dumb1224> gebjgd: 还不清楚滚动更新是怎样的
<gebjgd> dumb1224: 天天更新，没有发行版版本
<dumb1224> gebjgd: hehe
<Zypeh> 其实，dropbox会不会定时删除用户的资料啊啊？？
<Zypeh> 其实，dropbox会不会定时删除用户的资料啊啊？？
<Zypeh> 其实，dropbox会不会定时删除用户的资料啊啊？？、
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 其实，不会
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用功呢？
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不写作业？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 耳朵好了？
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 我要定时备份文件阿，有什么不需要备份的吗？？
<gebjgd> Zypeh: ？
<Zypeh> gebjgd,。。。。。。。。。
<Zypeh> gebjgd,例如/media里的
<Zypeh> gebjgd,还有垃圾箱里的
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 不知道你在说什么
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 拷贝出来就行恶狼
<alvin_rxg> 【上海一被砸楼盘　深夜降价遭抢购】25日深夜11时，上海一家几日前被砸的售楼处开盘，引来市民排队抢购。据介绍，此次开盘共400套，开盘房价由原来的23500元／平米直降6000元。与此同时，在得知深夜选房的消息后，老业主们也动身前往售楼处取证。
<alvin_rxg> 这什么概念……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以后先看上了什么房子，先去砸
<alvin_rxg> 两万多块一夜间不值钱了
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 你羡慕吧
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67bf1bb2gw1dmir7gxkjsg.gif
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/nwkNM
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Ubuntu-PCs für China / Nachrichten / Internal / Home - LinuxCommunity
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在比较3大os
<alvin_rxg> wow
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无聊
<alvin_rxg> 找你老婆玩呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她学习呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 去外头找人玩呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 找谁？
<alvin_rxg> 看谁满意就找谁呗
<alvin_rxg> 再不行就玩游戏呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游戏无聊啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你想干嘛……
<AsuraLe> gebjgd: 你玩你自己吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 捧一本高深的理论，坐你老婆旁边看呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 再去看看druckerzubehoer的免费东西
<alvin_rxg> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/102711daily/pics-095.jpg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没意思
<Guest90866> 大大们 实在找不到了 弱弱的问一下下  dhclient 全是255.225.......   貌似获取不到ip  这个原因是怎么回事呢···谢谢了···
<gebjgd> Guest90866: 没有dhcp server
<Guest90866> 哦  虽然不太懂··呵呵···我自己在google一下，呵呵谢谢了
<gebjgd> Guest90866: 。。。。。。
<snugglecat> 常用于文字的有多少种颜色， 就是那 颜色版。 搜了一晚上
<gebjgd> Guest90866: 你有路由器？
<Guest90866> 嗯啊···
<gebjgd> Guest90866: 还是dsl上网？
<Guest90866> 呵呵，才在搞这个
<gebjgd> Guest90866: 装什么系统呢？
<gebjgd> Guest90866: dhcpcd eth0
<Guest90866> 10.4 ubuntu
<Guest90866> 我是wlan0   在搞无线，呵呵，
<gebjgd> Guest90866: 不是有网络链接管理么
<gebjgd> Guest90866: 有gui工具
<Guest90866> 图形界面没问题···用字符界面在搞，呵呵
<gebjgd> Guest90866: iwlist
<Guest90866> 学习一下
<gebjgd> Guest90866: iwconfig
<Guest90866> 嗯嗯
<gebjgd> Guest90866: wpa_supplication?
<Guest90866> 这个不懂啦···呵呵
<gebjgd> Guest90866: 我都是图形下搞无线。
<gebjgd> Guest90866: 看wiki
<Guest90866> 嗯，就是在学着高··呵呵
<Guest90866> 用 essid   key  连接了···但是 dhclient wlan0   就不行   w3m也上不去····呵呵
<Guest90866> 这个全是·255.255.255.255，应该不正常，对吧··大哥
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 真不知道他们晚餐怎么吃的，又是盐，又是味精，又是酱油，又是黄酒的……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 天天吃这么重口味的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这么讲究
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 盐是必须的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 年底向学生宿舍提交申请
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 酱油 黄酒未必需要
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 从来不用味精
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 年底就晚了
<alvin_rxg> 黄酒和酱油，几乎天天啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我做肉才放黄酒
<alvin_rxg> 那一瓶黄酒，一瓶酱油，一个月时间还没到，就没了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 够快的
<alvin_rxg> 25天吧
<alvin_rxg> 口味那么重
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在就开始申请学生宿舍
<alvin_rxg> ok
<alvin_rxg> 就说，时间是明年1月或者2月开始咯。
<alvin_rxg> 哎……同样来自农村的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和来自哪里没有关系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 家教问题
<alvin_rxg> 开门关门声音也很响的……特别是晚上11点以后还是很响……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 缺家教
<alvin_rxg> 说过几次，没用。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 早就和你说了，别和中国人一起住
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你不听
<alvin_rxg> 可当时学生宿舍没申请到哇
<alvin_rxg> 总得有地方住先
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 提前申请。提前半年
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学生公寓向来提前半年申请，没人告诉你么？
<alvin_rxg> 没，周围很多人都是两个月左右
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就不知道了。反正我们当时都是提前半年就开始申请
<alvin_rxg> 同样两个月，他们有房啊……他们申请的是10月的
<ofan> yooo
<gebjgd> ofan: 买了？上网本？
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲这里asus卖299欧
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么型号？
<alvin_rxg> x101 便宜的
<alvin_rxg> http://weehaa.de/allgemein/computerzubehor/notebooks/asus-eeepc-x101-netbook-ab-15210-e/
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Asus EeePC X101 Netbook ab 152,10 € | weehaa.de
<ofan> yoo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 超级薄的那个？
<ofan> gebjgd: 你有上网本？
<gebjgd> ofan: 有
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么的
<gebjgd> ofan: 本来是给老婆买的。
<gebjgd> ofan: toshiba nb550d
<gebjgd> ofan: 刚买的时候号称待机9个小时
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在也就是个6到7个小时
<ofan> gebjgd: 没搜到
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=toshiba%20nb550d&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDsQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DX4s32pKieO0&ei=86epTo6IJI_tOarUlP0P&usg=AFQjCNGfnhaLpN6G9Et9Aij9qde2RVXs1A
<ofan> nb505吧？
<gebjgd> ofan: 印象不错
<gebjgd> ofan: nb550
<ofan> gebjgd: 地址太长了
<gebjgd> ofan: amd的fusion apu的
<ofan> gebjgd: 多少米
<gebjgd> ofan: 年初的时候买的了
<ofan> 300欧？
<ofan> 太贵了
<gebjgd> ofan: 好象是。1年前的东西了
<gebjgd> ofan: harman/kandon的音箱
<gebjgd> ofan: 关键待机时间常啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 也不算很长，有待机13个小时的
<gebjgd> ofan: 那个都是标称，实际也就是10个小时
<gebjgd> ofan: 关键我不喜欢intel的东西
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在apu的都贵
<ofan> 至少$300
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: hoho， 刚打了 50:25
<ofan> ofan
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: urbanterror
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ut?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: o
<gebjgd> ofan: apu确实不错。显卡方面绝对比intel的要好
<alvin_rxg> 这次打得还行。以前的比分一般都是 1:1 左右的。这次难得 2:1
<ofan> gebjgd: 上网本 不需要多好的显卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: :/
<gebjgd> ofan: 为了看高清啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 回家接到显示器上
<ofan> gebjgd: 才多大分辨率
<gebjgd> ofan: 连上鼠标键盘
<ofan> 支持720p就不错了
<ofan> 480p就可以了
<gebjgd> ofan: amd apu轻松支持full hd
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以都带hdmi输出
<ofan> gebjgd: 那个我用不着
<gebjgd> ofan: 我不喜欢intel的东西。所以当时就买了这个
<ofan> 家里没电视
<gebjgd> ofan: 我也没有。显示器
<ofan> 我也没显示器
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在后悔了吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 你就应该买个台式机+上网本
<ofan> gebjgd: 还行吧，mac用着也挺爽
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正没有台式mac爽
<ofan> gebjgd: imac?
<ofan> 那个差不多钱
<gebjgd> ofan: 不知道。对苹果的玩意不了解
<alvin_rxg> http://www.geekv5.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/6f6fc3dftw1dmg0hp5c07j.jpg  中医理论还没出来吗？
<ofan> gebjgd: fossil 对二进制文件支持的好么
<gebjgd> ofan: 凑合
<Pwnna> alvin_rxg: ha
<gebjgd> ofan: 你不会手机也用苹果的吧？
<ofan> gebjgd: 手机android 
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还可渡
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥可渡
<gebjgd> ofan: 你还能被救赎
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> gebjgd: 你是果黑？
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么叫果黑？
<ofan> gebjgd: 就是专门黑苹果的
<ofan> gebjgd: 跟果粉相对立
<gebjgd> ofan: 差不多吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 果黑啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: e17似乎有一定的改变
<ofan> 谁用tmux
<gebjgd> ofan: 没人用
<ofan> gebjgd: 那用什么
<gebjgd> ofan: screen
<ofan> screen用起来不爽
<sevk>  06:17
<qsun> ofan: what's wrong with screen?
<ofan> qsun: 用起来不爽
<ofan> 谁了解git
<ofan> post-update 不是merge以后才调用的？？
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 昨晚不小心开了全路由走mldonkey...
<ofan> me
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ....
<ofan> 最近vps流量跑的飞快
<MeaCulpa_> 我的错
<MeaCulpa_> 昨天开了一晚上...
<MeaCulpa_> 偶把mlnet给alias了...先check ppp...
<ofan> 有办法让单个程序不走vpn?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 不知...我懒得弄复杂的路由表
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 有一个办法就是本机再开个代理
<MeaCulpa_> bind在vpn所在的王断
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 路由表有脚本可以弄
<ofan> 不过p2p会连国外ip,还是会走vpn
<MeaCulpa_> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-28
<maxupeng1> 各位早上好啊！不是说ibus的输入法在gvim中，按下esc键后会自动关闭中文输入法吗？为什么我的不行，是不是还要设置些什么？
<flh> 上午好
<ofan> maxupeng1: 这是个老问题了，不会自动关闭
<zkwlx> 论坛上的vps有JAVA吗？我问客服，他说有官方的，可是我都find了都没找到...＠.＠
<maxupeng1> ofan，谢谢
<ofan> vps有java是什么意思
<ofan> jre?
<zkwlx> ofan, 就是jre就行，没有我还要装，我买的512的，怕装的时候内存占用过多。。。。。
<ofan> zkwlx: 你要跑什么
<ofan> java很吃内存
<ofan> 内存太小跑的会卡死
<ofan> zkwlx: 在源里都有jre
<ofan> 或者直接装个jdk
<shetoldmegood> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 540 @ 3.07GHz(4 cores) RAM: 3G system: Ubuntu server + LAMP (FASTCGI enabled)  请问这个配置的服务器一天最多能承受多少个IP/PV (大概就行了)。网站是WORDPRESS 做的 图片站，非静态。 谢谢
<zkwlx> ofan, 刚拉屎去了.....我用java写了个服务器，所以要用java
<ofan> shetoldmegood: 网络带宽多少
<shetoldmegood> ofan:带宽不是问题
<shetoldmegood> 多少 我不知道  但不是问题。你就按一般来帮判断
<shetoldmegood> 按一般的机房带宽来计
<shetoldmegood> hello?
<whsailing> !TIME
 * oink_KKKpJ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 28 日 星期五 08:52:35
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<zkwlx> 蛋疼了，启动JVM都启动不起来....
<pocoyo> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_KKKpJ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 28 日 星期五 08:53:54
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 用户和组那点事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351232 最近ubuntu的终端打开就成这样来，应该是用户和组的事吧。 [/home/administrator]% 不在事早先的adu@administrator啦，不太习惯，想改回去不敢乱倒腾。 linux的用户和组，ubuntu系统自带的组就很多啦，能不能精简一点？用户估计也就最近新创建的几个，闲的创 ...
<ofan> shetoldmegood: 10W+ PV差不多
<ofan> 百万有点够呛
<Karlie0> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_KKKpJ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 28 日 星期五 09:12:26
<Karlie0> !rm
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Evolution忽然变慢了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351236 Evolution忽然变慢了，收个邮件或者删除个邮件什么的，下面状态上就说正在存储文件夹，然后进度特别慢，整个Evolution也跟着慢了。硬盘空间是足够的，有人知道这是怎么回事吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 0xff — 2011-10-28 9:13 
<drazet> 哈喽哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<Karlie0> 东北的?
<Karlie0> !time
 * oink_KKKpJ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 28 日 星期五 09:23:38
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<metbsd> 上不去谷歌怎么办
<metbsd> 是不是有个翻墙谷歌的
<ofan> metbsd: 搞个VPN吧
<metbsd> 之前不是有个网址是翻墙谷歌的吗
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 10.04 qq for linux 卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351242 各位，我的系统是ubuntu 10.04 qq for linux 官方下载的 加了参数GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=true后还是一样卡 请问有谁解决过这个问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sjd — 2011-10-28 9:31 
<crose> hi
<sevk> crose, 好  ㍡ 
<crose> 换bot了？！
<crose> sevk: 你是新来的bot？
<sevk> crose, 你以为我是机器人。  ㍡ 
<shuaiming> svnadmin: /etc/subversion/config:124: Option expected
<shuaiming> 这个哪里出错了
<crose> sevk: 我不是认为你是机器人，我只是认为你是bot
<sevk> crose, 给我一个你认为我BOT机器人的例子。  ㍡ 
<crose> sevk: 给我一个你认为你不是BOT机器人的例子。  ㍡
<sevk> crose, 哪里弄来的呢？  ㍡ 
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求 ansys, proe for linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351243 ansys, proe for linux 好难找啊，网上和论坛搜到的都下载不下来 各位大虾帮帮忙！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 purplemuzi — 2011-10-28 9:45 
<shuaiming> svnadmin: /etc/subversion/config:124: Option expected
<shuaiming> 兄弟们  怎么改
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 头晕，但睡不着了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 在家也无聊
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 没上班呢？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: ST上没我阿
<MeaCulpa_> 在家休息
<ofan> 谁熟悉git,post-update不是在remote完全merge以后才执行的么？？
<drazet> 为毛debian的源里面没有thunderbird
<roylez> drazet: 叫另外一个名字吧
<drazet> roylez, 叫啥？
<drazet> 大便就这点很烦人
 * gfrog_ says 早
<gfrog_> drazet: icedove？
<drazet> gfrog, 这名字真够搓的
<gfrog_> drazet: 是说一种雪鸟，debian把mozilla的东西都煮了，变成白的。
<void1> drazet: firefox和thunderbird都是有版权的名字，不能用于修改过的发布上
<drazet> gfrog, 哦
<drazet> 大便这帮迂腐的人
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助——11.10无法关机以及很多很多的问号 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351247 早上在11.04的基础上升了11.10，但是发现很多菜单都是全“？？？？”，在终端中更新了软件包有很多也显示“？？？” 遂重启，发现居然关不了机，关机时停留在“UBUNTU”的界面，下面五个小点无任何变化，许久，见 ...
<euroford> 求助！！！我用empathy连IRC，最近看不到在线用户列表了，怎么加回来啊？先谢过了！
<roylez> gfrog_: 怎么就你在？你把票让给蛤蟆了？
<dungeon_jiero> roylez:  主席早上好。
<ss_> 大家好
<sevk> ss_, 好  ㍢ 
<Karlie0> MeaCulpa_: .
<Karlie0> Kandu: 
 * Karlie0 没人理俺
<Karlie0> lainme: Mm
 * Karlie0 难道又Net splite
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于11.10使用shell扩展 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351251 各位大哥 小弟看了以下这个教程 http://www.bentutu.com/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-ppa-install-gnome-3-e/ 安装了一些药用的扩展 但是再shell扩展一览表 是空荡荡什么都没有 看下图 111028.jpg 有哪位大哥知道是怎么个回事吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 平凡達人 — 2011-10-28 10 ...
<Kandu> Karlie0: .·.·
<Karlie0> Kandu: CoreWar怎么玩呀
<Kandu> Karlie0: .·.·
<Karlie0> Kandu: Bot?
<dungeon_jiero_> Karlie0:  被人叫其实很烦的。
<Karlie0> dungeon_jiero_: 裸姐......
<dungeon_jiero_> Karlie0: ...
<Karlie0> dungeon_jiero_: 你不写你的Shell去了哪
<dungeon_jiero> Karlie0: 你是谁啊。
<Karlie0>  /j #english
<dungeon_jiero> Karlie0: 我现在强制自己学这些东西。。。放在手机上学。。
<Karlie0> dungeon_jiero: N900?
<dungeon_jiero> Karlie0: 恩。。。其实就是文本而已，哪个手机都一样。
<Karlie0> dungeon_jiero: 没人理俺.俺还是去吃饭吧
<dungeon_jiero> Karlie0: 。。。你谁啊。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Karlie0: lol
<Cherrot> 请问 nullmailer 是个什么进程？
<dungeon_jiero> 没有邮件？
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • xelatex字体设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351260 我用的是ubuntu10.04，想用xelatex来编辑中文文档，结果拿别人的样例来编译都编译不过，出错信息显示是找不到字体。 我试过很多办法都不行，请问大家怎样设置字体。谢谢大家先了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 小木块 — 2011-10-28 11:12 
<Cherrot> dungeon_jiero: 应该是我装lamp后自动装上的  没用的东西，删掉了
<dungeon_jiero> Cherrot: 很好理解啊。就是虚伪的——本来应该有的功能不装就做个伪包。
<Evanescence> 有人用zsh 吗?
<shuaiming> 兄弟们
<shuaiming> 你们有没有配置过svn
<shuaiming>  svn import -m "New import" /home/svn/fitness file:///home/svnuser/src/fitness
<shuaiming> 这是项目导入到svn库
<Evanescence> 请教个问题, zsh中, if [ `mpc status | grep playing` == "" ]; then 这里的 判断 等于应该是什么 ? 
<Cherrot> dungeon_jiero: 哦 还有这玩意儿啊 可是他总是在发送我查询设定的smarthost主机的DNS查询  看着心烦 :D
<Evanescence> 请教个问题, zsh中, if [ `mpc status | grep playing` == "" ]; then 这里的 判断 等于应该是什么 ? 我想判断grep出来的是空的情况, 要怎么做?
<ofan> Evanescence: if [ -z "`mpc status | grep playing`" ];then
<Evanescence> ofan: 啊,就是这个, 谢谢
<Evanescence> ofan: 反过来,如果不是zero要是哪个 ?
<Evanescence> ofan: 找到了-n
<Kandu> Evanescence: man [ 不錯
<Evanescence> Kandu: Kandu 第一次知道这个man [, 好厉害, 谢谢
<ringfin> 吃饭了
<ofan> man test
<Evanescence> ofan: thx
<dungeon_jiero> 为啥没有一种发傻型的终端程序呢？
<dungeon_jiero> 打出一个命令 -option，自动显示帮助的
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Chakra GNU/Linux 2011.10.26 搭载 KDE SC 4.7.2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351265 稳定版Chakra GNU/Linux 2011.10.26 操作系统可用（ 下载 ）！它由Linux内核kernel 3.0.7 和 X.Org 7.6支撑，有最新的KDE软件编译4.7.2环境和升级工具链，以及对Qt/KDE网络浏览器的WebGL和HTML5 支持。 转载请注明： Linux人社区> 英文资讯翻译专版.编 ...
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: .....不理解你的意思，不过好像显示帮助都是-h
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 就是一步一步持续指导。。。 比如 gs 背后运行 man gs 专门找到需要的部分做个提示。。。输入一种提示一堆。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 最好还有一个交互模式。。。 变成键盘的交互式 cli
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 那种发傻的只有windows下面会存在
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 为啥是发傻呢？
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 以为用户都是白痴阿
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 难道你不看 man？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: ？？？
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 我看man的阿～
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 我记忆力很差。看了也忘了很快
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 就是从man里抽出你输入的 -o 的具体提示。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: man的主要内容就是 参数说明，功能说明，没了....没有那种傻瓜教学
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。当然知道。就是显示那些。。。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 如果你要临时查参数，直接-h 或者--help一般都有
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 临时参数记不住就直接-h 或者--help就能看了啊，绝大多数软件都是这样的
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 从里面找很麻烦。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 你可以做到像vim的popup一样, 使用omnicomplete
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 唔。没用过 vim
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 比如命令pidof - 然后在 -之后就弹出补全
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 我希望弹出的不是补全，而是帮助。
<euroford> 查看了了empathy的帮助，里面说The IRC room contact list is usually on the right side of the IRC room window. If you do not see it, choose Conversation ▸ Show Contact List.
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 独立的layer也行
<euroford> 但不管用啊
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 能弹出补全,当然也有办法弹出帮厨啦!!
<euroford> 谁还遇到过这个？
<Evanescence> euroford: 我其他zsh能做到popup,不过貌似没有这种终端下的lib
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 哦。不过补全是很基本的。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 补全自然的啦, 做到popup就比较难了
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: -h参数不就可以看到可用的参数和简要说明了么
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 不过zsh有自己类似popup的机制
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 为啥要打断呢。。。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 有时连着n个参数，又要重新来特别麻烦。
<Evanescence> ~ ♫  »                      ♀ fucked ♂ , 我的zsh theme
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 这个不错吧
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: .....那你就开两个终端吧....
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 找也麻烦。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 因为是分别的信息
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 那没办法了.....linux没有windows的那种傻瓜说明....
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我的maemo已经更新了9小时了 !!妈的,我火了, 什么玩意 !!!
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 就算de下面也不过就是有个what's this模式的简要说明
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: windows 连说明也没有把。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: windows有的,只不过是书,不是linux的内置档案, linux的内置档案也是人写的, 书也是
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 是不是没有商业支持, 所以maemo社区的服务器就慢了很多???!!!!
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 换到64位的系统，怎么安装32位运行库？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351267 换到64位的系统，怎么安装32位运行库？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 archkiss — 2011-10-28 11:42 
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 半个小时才更新300K ???
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: windows的都是chm手册，都做的非常的发傻，一般都会告诉你，要完成什么功能，就点哪个，然后哪个..
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 不是及时的没意思
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 说的是 cli
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 速度一直恒定啊。。。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 因为windows本来就是这样子的啊
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 半小时300K你等于完全没下下来东西阿
<h4ever> dungeon_jiero: :)  你是英语的问题吧？
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 是的....所以我还是喜欢Linux，自由度很大，自己想弄神奇的就可以自己琢磨
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 你的网络出问题了？Maemo社区早就和Nokia没关系了。2010年就不行了。
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 就是说啊, 不知道maemo服务器怎么搞的,和电脑共用一个wifi,电脑能,为啥maemo不行?
<dungeon_jiero> h4ever: 哦。好吧。。。我承认。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我网络完全没问题
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 那个服务器我这里速度 80KB/s 
<h4ever> dungeon_jiero: 是这样的，可以在man里搜索，非常方便
<dungeon_jiero> 还
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 火大了,我要选择android!!!
<dungeon_jiero> 还
<dungeon_jiero> h4ever:  笨。我要自动从 man里搜索，输入时就出一个层显示 man里这个部分的内容。
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 随意你了。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: ^_^，你慢慢研究，不知道你这次又要多久才能恢复了
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 你又不用手机。。。
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 拥抱android.
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 你自己写一个吧....
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我发现android上好程序也挺多
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 赞同
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 你自己写一个
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 讨厌的不知道从什么地方写。
<dungeon_jiero> 啊哈哈
<dungeon_jiero> 没有通用型。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: linux的精髓我就不是不满意功能就自己改和写么
<AireadFan> ted__, hello
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我们都不会写C !!!
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 你想要什么功能就怎么写啊～
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 我没学编程。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我也没用c写过复杂的
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 这个大概不复杂
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 你说什么是复杂的? 基因工程那种?
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 任何科学的都复杂
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 你反正在终端下用，估计就一般的console就可以了吧～～
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 这个当然复杂, 首先man里的帮助没有格式, 没有markup,无法定位,....各种问题
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我的复杂的就是完整的运用了指针、数据结构、文件读写等
<h4ever> Evanescence: man当然有格式了
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 赞同,
<Evanescence> h4ever: 只有前面的空格, 还有什么synosys的.就没有其他格式了,是txt档案,还有什么格式?
<Evanescence> h4ever: 你要显示,重要抓去特定部分啊,你怎么确定你要找那个部分?
<Evanescence> h4ever: 难道全文本匹配?
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 其实这个难的就是，全文搜索
 * dungeon_jiero 短线了。在讨论我说的么/
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 要做全文的内容检索，要定义检索规则～～
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<h4ever> Evanescence: 是的，好像是troff之类的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 如果有开头定位,接下来就好多了,对于fvwm那种man文档,全文得半天的.
<Evanescence> h4ever: 如果是tex那种还能很快定位,一种像txt的,怎么都很难定位, 如果终端失去最快的特点,速度,那还敲什么命令啊, 等都等半天
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 是的，小软件的检索很容易，大的文档，检索定位太复杂了...
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: N900里的wine更新到了 1.3.31 了 
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 不明白啊。如果用 wine 的库开发程序不行吗？把wine当作 gtk+的替代品
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 我连个更新都没有!!太气愤了,问#maemo,他们说把无限的save power取消,我取消了,结果没几个小时电就没了,结果还是白更新,等于还是永远无法更新了...
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: vm那种几百页的文档就不说了，有些软件还是好几个文档....
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence:  aptitude 解决。
<ted__> why you all speak chinese?
<dungeon_jiero> ted__: why not?
<dungeon_jiero> te
<euroford> ted__: ？？？
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero:wine的作用只是把win_api转换成相应的gtk_api
<dungeon_jiero> ted__:  start you talk!
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 可不是, 所以man文档根本就不适合做检索
<ted__> meal time  !go go go
<dungeon_jiero> 谁给我权限踢掉 ted__
<Evanescence> ted__: hi, child
<euroford> ted__: lunch time now
<Evanescence> ted__: hi, kid
<dungeon_jiero> euroford: pizza time!
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 是的，而且我觉得man现在的方式也挺方便的，通常情况下只要认真的读以便，知道有什么样的功能就行了，其他的时候除非要做特别复杂的功能，临时也就是-h查一下参数表就好了
<Evanescence> ted__: hi, baby
<h4ever> Evanescence: troff 跟  tex 基本上就是一类的东西，检索不是最慢的，即使是fvwm那种bt也就是一瞬间的事。最麻烦的在于man的书写内容不是标准，只是一种惯例，不能指望参数这部分就是手册的哪一章，哪一节
<dungeon_jiero> h4ever: 系统性分章节？太难了，程序应用不同，才出现那么多 功能组合才用命令的。。。怎么分
<Evanescence> h4ever: 这个我部分同意,man的确无法快速去档案的某一个section,
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 因为man本身是没有格式的，所以就只能全文检索...
<Evanescence> h4ever: 满
<Evanescence> h4ever: man那里和tex一样了?
<Evanescence> h4ever: 只能说明你牛叉
<h4ever> Evanescence: man的格式是troff
<Evanescence> h4ever: 虽然不知道什么是troff,但是我知道man的gz打包,也知道tex,绝对不一样
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 如果有格式的话，可以通过格式检索，这样就能快速定位section。但是man的section只是一种文本上的显示区别，并没有格式差别，所以无法形成树.
<Evanescence> 不说了,都成废话了,还是继续玩H
<h4ever> Evanescence: 打包了不能解包？
<Evanescence> h4ever: 我解包过了,和普通text没两样
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: h4ever：man本来就没有格式的，本来就是一种纯text文本吧？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 有格式的
<h4ever> AsuraLe: 不一定需要树的，如果有标准说选项这部分应该在哪一节就好办了，但是这个只是惯例，程序千差万别，所以不能假设
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 我没说一样,我说没两样,是很像
<Evanescence> h4ever: 你说几个标准的command能找到选项的section的出来,几乎没有吧
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 你还不是得检索哪一章的开始位置在哪里？没有树的话，不是一回事？
<Evanescence> Y的,我蛋疼,回去H,你们继续
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 就算定义了都是每一章的标准，每一章的内容长度也不一样阿
<_Anja> ~p
<_Anja> :~p
<_Anja> hi
<h4ever> 你们的论点是什么？很慢？格式不可解析？还是别的什么？ 
<sevk> _Anja, 好  ㍤ 
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 由于么有格式——我说的是可建树的格式，所以只能全文搜索，所以就会很慢～
<h4ever> AsuraLe: ok,  我的意思是，这种所谓“很慢”其实根本感觉不出来，跟直接用-h 差不多
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 如果是小文档和-h差不多，但是如果是大型的文档就有差别了.
<Landme> Hi
<sevk> Landme, 好  ㍤ 
<h4ever> AsuraLe:  你见过的最大的man多少页？
<h4ever> 200 万行行不？
<ofan> 撑死1w
<ofan> 看过7-8k一页的man page
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 你可以试一试效率，我不知道如果专门通过优化的检索效率能够提高多少的效率～但是个人感觉花费的时间代价比较大～
<ofan> Evanescence: 玩什么h?
<ofan> man -k的检索速度还是很快的
<h4ever> AsuraLe: 嗯，我以前也没太关注过这个，：）  我们猜一下，2000万行的文本，grep一下，几乎瞬间出来结果
<h4ever> AsuraLe: 这个效率应该可以了吧？
<ofan> 几千万不算啥
<h4ever> ofan: 嗯
<h4ever> ofan: 应该man这种东西足够了
<ofan> gz压缩的，每秒检索速度都能超过10MB/s 估计
<Landme> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corewar
<sevk> Landme ⇪ t: Core War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> 好现代化的界面
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 如果grep能够达到那个效率那倒是可以～～ 但是你确定你是grep一个文本文档显示的结果？
<Landme> "Core War (or Core Wars) is a programming game in which two or more battle programs (called 'warriors') compete for the control of the 'Memory Array Redcode Simulator' virtual computer ('MARS')." -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corewar
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • chromium浏览器WebQQ无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351268 各位有遇到这种事么？ 我的系统是Ubuntu 11.10 浏览器chromium，也是最新版本。 登陆时，一直卡在“starting 0%” 排除ADBlock，已经禁用了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 junmao813 — 2011-10-28 12:15 
<h4ever> AsuraLe: 当然
<dungeon_jiero> Landme怎么想到这个名字的。。。看起来和lainme差不多。。。
<ofan> 情侣nick
<h4ever> AsuraLe: 算了，我们这么说也是空对空，其实写一个也不复杂，只不过我觉得这种工具对我没什么用
<Landme> dungeon_jiero: 用智能英文找到的名字
<dungeon_jiero> Landme: 。。。。
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 如果是其他命令的输出的同时用grep来检索过滤，有可能是采用这样的策略：对于前一命令的每一个输出之前用grep检索决定是否输出。那样grep的时间消耗就完全可以忽略，不管是多少行都可以忽略。一个大文本才能看出真正的效率差别。
<AsuraLe> h4ever: 其实对我也没有用
<Landme> -_- "
<dungeon_jiero> Landme: 好吧。我错以为你是bot了。。。
<ofan> 可以dump一个2g的文本，然后grep试试
<Landme> Kandu: 你上次不是已经Version过我了吗?
<h4ever> AsuraLe: :) 我测试的就是文本
<Kandu> Landme: 有看到可惡的格式化字，所以繼續統計下
<h4ever> AsuraLe:  grep blablabla filename....
<ofan> 谁用mac ports???
<Landme> Kandu: -_- ?
<ofan> nnd macports里的vim 竟然有bug
<Kandu> Landme: jmirc 真是垃圾
<dungeon_jiero> 我发现所有英文文字都用 allerta 真的很有意思啊。。。
<ofan> Kandu: use weechat
<Kandu> ofan: 呃，是說 Landme 在用的 jmirc
 * ofan uses weechat
<Landme> Kandu: 你为什么说人家垃圾.那你写个呗
<ofan> Landme: 截个图看看
<AsuraLe> ofan: 是程序就一定会有bug，只是有没有被发现而已
<Landme> ofan: -_-"
<ofan> AsuraLe: 别的版本里没有
<Kandu> Landme: 沒說你垃圾，你機激動啥
<Landme> Kandu: 很多人用的.好不?
<ofan> p的使用的寄存器应该是1或0，macports里的竟然是*
<Evanescence> ofan: man -k 只是检索command的简短描述那一行或者两行,而不是全部, -K大些才是详细长检索
<Landme> Kandu: 这不是sf.net的那个Jmirc
<ofan> macvim下就一切正常，一开始还怀疑是我配置文件的问题
<ofan> Evanescence: 奥
<AsuraLe> ofan: 有可能，用的都是同样的vim，但是macports的某些设计或者使用方法使这个bug表现出来了。也有可能为了适应期自身，macports对vim进行了修改，从而导致出现了这个bug！～别的版本里不是么有bug，而是没有被发现bug。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 只要是软件就一定有bug，只是有没有被发现而已.
<ofan> AsuraLe: 也不能说是bug吧，总之这个问题很2
<ofan> AsuraLe: 应该说原版vim里没这bug,macports里打包时就有了
<Landme> Kandu: 这是老毛子改过的版本
<Kandu> Landme: 只是表達下對那個垃圾的看法，你不用這麼在意的。用得人多，並不一定好
<ofan> 可能是跟clipboard有关
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问下gnome shell如何更改主题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351272 我上次直接把下载的主题替换了/usr/share/gnome-shell/theme 重启后gnome登陆桌面一片空白 只能选择ubuntu登陆。请问还有其他更换主题的方法吗？ 我已经安装了gnome tweak tool 统计信息: 发表于 由 holmes8600 — 2011-10-28 12:29 
<Landme> Kandu: 老毛子改过的东西好像都很好用
<Kandu> Landme: 也許你自己不知道。就像 qq 郵箱用戶用 qq web 郵箱是看不出自己的郵件已經打斷 thread 了。但別人是受影響的
<ofan> too young,too simple,too naive!
<ofan> too young!too simple!too naive!
<Kandu> Landme: 不過影響不大，我並不怎麼在意，只是覺得這樣的客戶端很垃圾
<ofan> qq邮箱不能在邮件头里正确添加reference id，所以会break thread
<ofan> 貌似做qq邮箱的就是以前做foxmail的
<AsuraLe> ofan: 那就是兼容问题了
<ofan> AsuraLe: what
<AsuraLe> ofan: 你说的那个vim的"bug"，应该是兼容问题
<Landme> Kandu: 你写个呗
<ofan> AsuraLe: 不是吧
<ofan> macvim下就没问题，mac自带的vim也没问题，之前用macports里的vim也没问题，最近升级后就2了
<Kandu> Landme: 這是沒必要的，因為已經有很多很好的 irc client 了
<AsuraLe> ofan: 同样的源代码，换个环境编译就有了问题...那自然是兼容的问题了啊，只是这个兼容问题不影响大局而已
<ofan> 卧槽 貌似发现问题了
<ofan> 貌似是我配置文件的问题
<AsuraLe> ofan: .......
<Landme> Kandu: 你写个让俺学习下
<ofan> 当 'clipboard' 选项包含了 "unnamed" 字符串的时候，无名寄存器和 "* 相同。这样，                                                              
<ofan> 你可以抽出和粘贴选择内容，而无须在这些命令前面附加 "*。
<ofan> holly shit....
<Kandu> Landme: 不高興
<ofan> clipboard重制后就好了...nnnnnnd
<Landme> Kandu: -_-"
<ofan> 谢特
<soiamso> ofan: 用 ghostscript 不？
<MeaCulpa_> lol 可怜的EE
<dungeon_jiero> soiamso: 干嘛用 gs ？
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa_ 谁？
<soiamso> dungeon_jiero: 搞页眉， 页脚
<dungeon_jiero> soiamso: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> soiamso: 没用过。。。
<soiamso> dungeon_jiero: 你用过？
<dungeon_jiero> so
<dungeon_jiero> soiamso: 那个功能没用过
<soiamso> dungeon_jiero: gs 命令行能用中文不？
<soiamso> dungeon_jiero: 我也只是问中文的问题
<MeaCulpa_> dungeon_jiero: ee阿
<ofan> soiamso: 不用
<soiamso> ofan: 用什么写pdf ?
<ofan> soiamso: 不会写pdf...
<dungeon_jiero> soiamso: 不知道gs能添加那些东西呢。windows下的pdf creator是用gs后端。
<ofan> 如果要选的话，用tex
<MeaCulpa_> 世间真的有人写这个？
<dungeon_jiero> soiamso: 直接libreoffice做pdf也行。
<MeaCulpa_> 直接写gs?
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa_ 世界之大无奇不有
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa_ 你想神直接 cairo画图呢。
<soiamso> dungeon_jiero: libreoffice 不可以重新编程吧
<ofan> 还有手动写汇编调教程序的
<dungeon_jiero> soiamso: 添加的话。。。pdf本身是个封闭格式的。
<MeaCulpa_> dungeon_jiero: :) 我全局-cairo
<soiamso> dungeon_jiero: cairo 也是可以的，bash 不能做吧
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 在bash 直接调用cairo ?
<dungeon_jiero> soiamso MeaCulpa_ 随便两位。我能力有限。
<ofan> 貌似可以
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: shell写像素然后给imagemagick之类...理论上...
<ofan> 记得有个什么东西直接支持bash
<ofan> 貌似有用bash写gui的
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 不知
<MeaCulpa_> 为什么是bash...bash没加啥nb东西进一般的shell吧
<MeaCulpa_> 难道oop了 :)
<ofan> 因为用的最多吧
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 我就不用 :)
<MeaCulpa_> 貌似还有人拿shell写web app...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你来啦？
<roylez> ofan: bash on balls
<MeaCulpa_> 你们说移动好还是联通好...
<roylez> palomino|working: 美髯公？
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa都一样
<MeaCulpa_> 我想买sim卡，联通有没有以后转3G不用换号的2G卡...
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa_: 都一样
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 你在家就整体祸害irc上的人了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 整天
<MeaCulpa_> 联通3G显然好用
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 去去
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa_: 没有，你直接买3g不就行了？
<CyrusYzGTt>  Long Term Stable Kernel Initiative (LTSI) ,,, ff也一樣，，看來 
<MeaCulpa_> AsuraLe: 3g会不会太贵...不懂
<MeaCulpa_> AsuraLe: 我买了两个备用手机，随便打打的，用来作为和老婆的对讲机
<AsuraLe> MeaCulpa_:.。。。。。你厉害～～～
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa_ 手机还是每天充电吧。。。我今天出去手机开了 gps忘记关闭，26%的电2小时就没了。
<soiamso> 版本低，不支持 utf8 命令行
<MeaCulpa_> 两个HP Veer
<ofan> roylez: ...
<roylez> ofan: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58gw1dminaw04qpj.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> MeaCulpa_ 你在家？
<MeaCulpa_> y
<ofan> ...
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: mutt的autoview如何中断？
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa_> 丫有人发我衣服广告3x个图片
<Landme> ofan: 你Ssh还卖不卖?
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: ctrl-c？
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: http://i.imgur.com/qvzU4.jpg
<ofan> Landme: 卖
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: lol
<ofan> Landme: 要么？
<Landme> ofan: 还卖几个?
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://imgur.com/ndelZ 给小费的最高境界，到了美国就得加入教会...
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Is this waiter gonna have to kill a bitch?!? xpost from f7 - Imgur 
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 明明这么简单的题我现在都不想动脑了。
<ofan> Landme: 你要几个？
<roylez> ofan: 保护费
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/x8F9T
<sevk> roylez ⇪ t: Such is life... - Imgur 
<Landme> ofan: -_-"  替人问的.我一同学想要个Ssh
<ofan> Landme: 那就赶紧的
<ofan> 不过刚才有个人买，他用的校园网，vpn,ssh都连不上
<ofan> 改端口都不行
<Landme> ofan: 下回我让他跟你说吧.我只是咨询下还卖不
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: lol
<ofan> Landme: 让他加我gtalk
<ofan> Landme: odayfans@..
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 这种顾客该杀
<Landme> ofan: 嗯
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/Qzr50.jpg
<ofan> 这个好
<ofan> 腿有点粗
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是哦，，皮膚還是有點彈性
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 样子装扮不错的女人
<MeaCulpa_> 不粗阿，挺好
<AsuraLe> 你们真能耐...
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: ？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 我讨厌写信封。。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 讨厌写信封？？
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 他们一张cosplay图片讨论了半天
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 讨厌写就打印
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 不行吗。。。一人一句话，没讨论啊。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 每个都不同，打印多麻烦。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 每个都不同？什么意思？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 信封地址啊。
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltqgpd0G6U1qkn1kzo1_1280.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJ6IHWSU3BX3X7X3Q&Expires=1319819702&Signature=88qeuNyj4M5GogbDCAFcc34Erus%3D
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: http://i.imgur.com/I1iBV.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 怎么组织一个软件工程呢？
<roylez> /kick dungeon_jiero 
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> lol
 * dungeon_jiero 似乎没被踢
<onway> 有木有写过mysql嵌入式的大牛？
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • Extended Places Menu Gnome shell 扩展 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351276 Extended Places Menu是一款新的Gnome Shell 扩展，基于官方的Places Menu extension，其他一些额外的特性如下： 以root身份打开文件系统; 迅速打开Virtualbox虚拟机的子菜单; FTP站点的子菜单，支持:Filezilla 和 gFTP; 可折叠的书签; 可以在preferences中自定义 ...
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> chrome开了100多个标签
<ofan> onway: 有用过sqlite的
<onway> 我编译不过啊
<onway> 我在官网粘贴下来的代码也编译不过
<onway> 折腾了好久了
<bsec> ...........
<onway> 现在是一些函数没有定义
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你用 chrome 稳定版吗？
<flh> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<sevk> flh:say 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<onway> 啊？
<flh> ÎÒÕâÀï¿´²»ÂÒÂ룬Ϊʲô£¿
<sevk> flh:say 我这里看不乱码，为什么？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<dungeon_jiero> flh:  in settings/preference, find  encoding and change it to UTF-8.
<WiiW> hongqi de jiemian tai nankan ?
<flh> ÏÖÔÚ£¿
<sevk> flh:say 现在？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<onway> undefined reference to `crypt'，剩下最后一个了，应该加什么库？？？
<onway> -lcrypt
<flh> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales  colinux ?
<onway> 编译通过了，折腾了我好久啊！
<flh> ÎÒµÄcolinuxÎÞ·¨»Ö¸´ÁË¡£¡£¡£°¡
<sevk> flh:say 我的colinux无法恢复了。。。啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<flh> ÎÒ¿´ÄãÃǵÄÎÄ×Ö£¬Ò²ÊÇÂÒÂë
<sevk> flh:say 我看你们的文字，也是乱码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<flh> roylez: ???..ÎÒÂÒÂëÁË
<sevk> flh:say roylez: ???..我乱码了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<bsec> 护士上班自摸
<caicai> 怎么进入根目录啊？？什么命令忘了
<ineed> Cd
<hoxily> caicai, cd /
<caicai> 我试试哈
<hoxily> caicai, 根目录下有bin/,etc/等文件夹
<caicai> im
<flh> 大家好，现在好了吧？
<flh> 我的文字正常了没有？
<onway> 正常啊
<onway> 我这看着正常
<flh> onway: 谢谢，早点时间，给我dpkg坏了
<onway> 再问问，有mysql c api 的帮助手册吗？
<caicai> v
<WiiW> 谁有匹配拼音的正则？
<flh> caicai> v                                                                     copyleft
<flh> 14:10 < WiiW> 谁有匹配拼音的正则？                                                    crose
<flh> 14:10 -!- sunzg [~sun@210.76.109.165] has joined #ubuntu-cn                           cx
<flh> 14:10 -!- sunzg [~sun@210.76.109.165]
<flh> windows和linxu粘贴总是会用反了。不好意思
<ineed> Test
<autin> tseT
<sevk> ineed, ....  ㍦ 
 * ineed 人不少啊
<shark_> tar: 由于前次错误，将以上次的错误状态退出,是什么原因 
<shark_> tar -xvf qtopia.tar.gz -C ~/nfs/
<shark_> 出现， tar: 由于前次错误，将以上次的错误状态退出
<shark_> 是什么原因？
<cwl> vim 启动错误信息一闪而过，怎么看
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装11.10过程中停止响应，请高手帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351281 搞到一个老本子，所以想尝试一下ubuntu，下载了11.10，X86镜像，刻盘安装。 光驱启动，第一次，由于没有填写账户密码，所以停止响应（本以为按照windows的习惯，不填写就默认留空，白菜了。这也是停止响应好几次之后才发现的 ...
<ofan> cwl
<flh> sevk: 硬盘安装的话，是必须要填什么填的
<ofan> .. 说句话就滚蛋了？
<sevk> flh, 还是什么？  ㍦ 
<flh> 离不了windows,所以只能用colinux..
<ineed> ...
<flh> sevk: 我是win2003加colinux下的debian
<flh> sevk: 不知道windows下如何才能进这个聊天室？
<flh> irssi有没有windows版的？
<sevk> flh, 你在哪里下WIN2003加coLinux的Debian的呢？  ㍦ 
<flh> 有的下载的，我的主机是win2003,虚拟机是colinux
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，看到你了 http://i.imgur.com/R7wbL.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 都说了你要换编码。
<dungeon_jiero> flh: encoding
<flh> dungeon_jiero: 我还在还乱码不？
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 不是。
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 一般程序默认和系统locale一致。windows通常用本地locale
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<flh> dungeon_jiero: 谢谢，我只是把locales换了下utf-8,就坏事了。
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 坏事了？
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<dungeon_jiero> palomino|working: 大马
<dungeon_jiero> palomino|working: 你为啥只缠着 roylez 你们两个什么关系啊。
<flh> dungeon_jiero: 是的，因为中虚拟机，colinux下的debian 有点不一样
<palomino|working> .........
<roylez> palomino|working: 怕了不？
<dungeon_jiero> 果然不好。。。
<flh> ubuntulog: 现在以ssh登录，什么不改，默认，正常
<dungeon_jiero> 竟然被踢
<palomino|working> 粉身碎骨浑不怕，要留清白在人间 , roylez
<flh> 哈哈，大诗人来了
<dungeon_jiero> palomino|working: 骨头碎一根我听听。
<roylez> dungeon_jiero: 这次终于打对了
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 。。。
<palomino|working> 多疼阿 , dungeon_jiero
<dungeon_jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<flh> 想问一下，这里不是不全清一色的linux?
<palomino|working> os[palomino@xubuntu, Linux 2.6.35-30-generic x86_64]
<flh> palomino|working: 谢谢，你ubu啊
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<flh> sevk: 赶时髦呀
<flh> 我虽然是因ubuntu入手，却不太喜欢它
<sevk> flh, 啧啧..  ㍦ 
<palomino|working> 就跟我由fedora入手却不太喜欢它一样么.... , flh
<WiiW> http://codepad.org/i7cFYlwi
<flh> sevk: 啥意思呀，我也玩了一下live cd 11.10
<gebjgd> 就跟我由rh9.0入手却不太喜欢它两样么
<flh> gebjgd: 哈哈，前辈也这样啊
<roylez> palomino|working: Linux dustyrip 2.6.32-5-amd64 #1 SMP Mon Oct 3 03:59:20 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<roylez> palomino|working: CPU(s):                32
<palomino|working> =_=
<WiiW> 判断 拼音的正则 ： http://codepad.org/i7cFYlwi
<gebjgd> Linux myhost 3.0-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 19 12:14:48 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<roylez> palomino|working: Mem:         32191      17376      14815          0        195      16352
<roylez> palomino|working: 内存少了点。一个cpu才分1G内存
<palomino|working> -_- , roylez
 * palomino|working 伸手抠 roylez 俩核心下来
<flh> flh: windows server 2003 ram 4G
<gebjgd> flh: 我家里的台机都8G
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 7.3GB, 37.0% free - Swap: 1.9GB, 100.0% free]
<sevk> flh, 休息一下...  ㍦ 
<flh> gebjgd: 我的笔记本最大只支持4G，
<flh> sevk: 以为给我踢出了
<gebjgd> flh: 我现在用的机器才512mb
<roylez> palomino|working: 其实那台土豪机是我们的服务器。32CPU，32G内存，IBM X3690
<flh> sevk: 平时根本用不了大内在，大家差不多.
<gebjgd> flh: 内在越大越好
<flh> gebjgd: 大内存一般都空差用不了，只是玩的时候
<gebjgd> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-kirkwood #1 Mon Oct 3 16:55:04 UTC 2011 armv5tel GNU/Linux
<flh> 我的本本最大只能支持4G，太老了
<flh> ls
<gebjgd> flh: 2004年的本子路过
<flh> debjgd: 你用debian?了
<gebjgd> flh: arch
<flh> 是的，我只记得你钟情arch
<gebjgd> flh: 不过dockstar上用的是debian stable
<flh> gebjgd: 现在的发行版叫squeeze,,,就是debian6.0
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<flh> gebjgd: 你的名字太像deb,,,哈哈，有点亲切
<CyrusYzGTt> Linux hjsbhjshfjskvhjdss 3.1.0-1.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP Mon Oct 24 12:18:13 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> flh: 你眼神真差劲
<flh> gebjgd: 的确，我的眼呀，一半看，一半猜
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd ，。吾怎麼覺得是 垃圾桶的英文單詞，，
<flh> 这里，最上面的四在金刚，似乎换了吧？
<flh> 四大金刚
<flh> gebjgd: 怎么没有到arch那个聊天室报到？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你英文水平果然提高了。赞
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,不會是真的吧，， 吾瞎猜的。。 
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 相由心生。垃圾见到什么都像垃圾桶一样亲切。你说是么？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,好吧 ge b jgd
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是麼？？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: ge = gelsenkirchen, bj = beijing, gd = guangdong
<flh> ok /clear
<flh> hi 
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ gelsenkirchen 是什麼意思，，這個單詞也太長了，，雖然木有吾見過的一個單詞長
<kk> flh, 好  ㍧ 
<flh> kk: 你给了我一个方块
<flh> kk: 是我的字体有问题吗？
<kk> flh, 你做了什么呢？  ㍧ 
<flh> 你发过的一文字。最后面有个方块。就如一个口字，绝色的
<flh> 没事别找我，有事也别找我。一切自己看着办吧。我云游去了
<flh> 来这里的人还真多啊。
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 请教tomcat的服务器只能localhost访问,其他计算机不能访问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351292 我们的一台服务器上面有tomcat的服务,但是只能本机上用localhost访问 其他计算机不能访问 不是内网ip的问题,因为我是用那个ip远程登录服务器的 在服务器上可以 Code: http://localhost:8088/ 但是在别的计算机上 Code: 20 ...
<kiss990-1> slacker_HD, hi
<slacker_HD> 。。。。。。
<lunt> 有用fedora的吗？大家一般用什么源安装一些官方源中没有的软件啊？比如chromium,deadbeef等等。
<CyrusYzGTt> lunt§ 官方的 和 rpmfusion
<CyrusYzGTt> lunt§ 一般就這樣，，還有 google.repo google-chrome.repo 還有 virtualbox.repo
<slacker_HD> 求教
<CyrusYzGTt> lunt§ 如果不管出現依賴衝突，，可以用 atrpms，，不過升級的時候注意千萬不要用這個repo升級內核
<slacker_HD> apt-get有什么简单的图形化前段？
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ FULLHD什麼事？？
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt，你好
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ .. 貌似用 aptitude也算圖形，，基本的有顏色，，有 窗口
<slacker_HD> 那个，不要鼠标
<slacker_HD> 我这是触摸屏
<slacker_HD> 说错了
<slacker_HD> 不要键盘
<lunt> 那其他一些软件就没有源了？
<CyrusYzGTt> lunt§ ,, 你指的的什麼軟件
<slacker_HD> CyrusYzGTt，还有啥推荐不
<lunt> deadbeef
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ .. 木有，， packagekit
<marginalia> compile from the source code then 
<slacker_HD> packagekit依赖啥？
<slacker_HD> gnome就算了
<slacker_HD> 这里只有个lxde
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Python代码横着写是很有美感的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351294 最近有点中毒，觉得把代码横着写是一件很恶毒的美感。 手段的话是利用Generator和Lambda，其中Lambda是基础，Generator是其上的一种抽象。 首先是算24的代码吧 Code: #!python2 from itertools import *;from operator import * calc24 = (lambda a,b,c,d:list(set(sum(((o(p( ...
<CyrusYzGTt> slacker_HD§ packagekit有 qt/kde前端的
<slacker_HD> 。。。
<slacker_HD> 算了
<slacker_HD> 我还是继续痛苦的打命令吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, packagekit有 命令版本 pkcon
<slacker_HD> 这个，源里面有么？
<slacker_HD> 我还不会交叉编译。。。
<slacker_HD> 而且我没有debian系的linux安装在pc上。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就算了，，你繼續 apt或者 aptitude吧
<slacker_HD> 好吧
<slacker_HD> 好累呀打字，哈哈
<maxupeng> 有人搞过VML吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<Landme> !time
 * oink_KKKpJ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 28 日 星期五 15:56:41
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教VMware虚拟机下UBUNTU运行程序时硬盘的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351302 运行程序时硬盘灯狂闪，硬盘声音有点响，请问是怎么回事？ 另外，没有安装VMTOOLS VMWARE版本是ACE版 下图是VMWARE中的设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 cshsm — 2011-10-28 15:52 
<shark_> makefile 模式规则中怎么将 .h 文件加到依赖中
<gebjgd> 刚知道习近平的亲戚都在国外。。。。
<gebjgd> 女儿有美国绿卡
<gebjgd> 就他一个人在国内
<gebjgd> 还马上就登基了
<roylez> 国外反华实力亡我之心不死
<gebjgd> .......
<roylez> gebjgd: 羡慕嫉妒恨，对不？
<gebjgd> roylez: 这观点新颖
<gebjgd> roylez: 不是
<gebjgd> roylez: 我是说中国能好了才怪呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 羨慕有綠卡的
<roylez> 不聊这个，你这个死德国鬼子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还休假呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2周
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的。我都不知道干嘛
<alvin_rxg> 我今天休半天。下午4点上课，上到7点半
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽啊。泡德国妹子啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你也该过性生活了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 以前不都跑哪去 urlaub 么?
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没钱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是 1、2百块就够了么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 攒钱中。明年老婆回国。德国朋友也要跟着去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她们要去香格里拉。还不是我掏钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 痛苦的攒钱中
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: >_< 不是 AA 吗？难道你们俩 einladen 他们几个德国人？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是说给我老婆掏钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 她还能管家里要啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都结婚了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那几百€够了吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2000欧能下来就不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 香格里拉要很多钱啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 回去1个月呢
<alvin_rxg> oh.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 吃饭。住宿。花销
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助 Mendeley安装后卡在Continue画面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351310 求助各位大侠 系统是ubuntu 11.04 安装Mendeley Desktop 1.1.1后运行 卡在如下画面，点击continue没有任何反应 求过来人指点，谢谢 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevinHong — 2011-10-28 16:30 
<zhangkaixuan> 一上来就看见款爷
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那挺多了，毕竟1个月
<gebjgd> zhangkaixuan: 款毛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 机票。来回的路费
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给她家里人带东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这些不要钱啊
<Evanescence> 谁有tmux的配置? 状态现实越多越好. 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给她家里带的东西不用很贵的吧。。
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛都用 tmux 和 screen 呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我老丈人90年有车
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 带劳力士的表
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那不用给带贵重的礼物了。。
<alvin_rxg> lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你说我送什么东西好
<roylez> Evanescence: http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/08/07/tmux-review.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: tmux试用感想
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mlgb的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 便宜，但有“意义” 的
<Evanescence> roylez: 谢谢主席
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 外孙？
<roylez> Evanescence: 死伸手党，下次伸手剁你JJ
<alvin_rxg> 好主意
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我没钱。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 貌似外孙不便宜吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没那精力现在要孩子
<Evanescence> roylez: 我这还算伸手党啊,.... 咋升级了.
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 男人容易么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mlgb的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看怎么对待了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: wm下thunar无法访问samba
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的。用了好多办法。最后无奈的上了dolphin
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: thunar + gvfs
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 装了。不管用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: de下正常。wm下就不行了
<alvin_rxg> 咋的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无法访问
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无法访问network的东西
<alvin_rxg> ehh
<flh> 各位黄昏吃了没有？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: dolphin可以
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kde果然是强劲的de
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是太耗费资源了
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • iredmail0.74rc3 安装后的错误ubuntu11.10 求高手 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351313 我是刚接触ubuntu 用的是11.10 安装iredmai后，无论访问哪个个页面都是这个提示 Forbidden You don't have permission to access /webmail on this server. 看提示因该是apache的权限问题，但是我不知道怎么改，而且用IREDMAIL安装的phpmyadmin ...
<Kandu> gebjgd: 改 de 的配置，換默認 wm 呢？
<gebjgd> Kandu: 试过了。
<gebjgd> Kandu: 没用de啊
<gebjgd> Kandu: 关键问题是
<Kandu> gebjgd: 哦
<Kandu> gebjgd: 發現 gnome + awesome 體驗很不錯
<gebjgd> Kandu: 太慢
<gebjgd> Kandu: arch wiki里也写了wm不支持直接访问samba
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<h4ever> ...
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 你天天在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 嗯。。 
<luojie-dune> Drocula: 统计一下天天在的人吧。
<mayli> +1
<gebjgd> jiero: 24在
<jiero> mayli roylez iGoogle lainme alvin_rxg gebjed MeaCulpa Kandu cfy caleb- freeflying ^k^ tenzu  jyf1897 gfrog adam8157 这些几乎都是每天报道。
<jiero> 还有？ pocoyo jiero 
<jiero> jarlyyn: 额。才注意到你在呢。
<roylez> jiero: 瞎说，我这个id根本就不离线
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 双窗口显示编辑文本，比如写C++时，一侧是头文件，一侧是实现文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351317 这个图片是Notepad++的，gedit或者其他的文本编辑器，支持鼠标操作的，可以设置成双窗口的么？ 因为习惯了一边看头文件，一边写实现程序， 有了解的给个软件和设置方法。 谢 ...
<gebjgd> jiero: 有dockstar的人表示毫无压力
<jiero> roylez: 好吧。是基本每天都说话。
<jiero> gebjgd: 额。我应该手机上IRC不离线。。
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> jiero: wlan总是会断
<jiero> gebjgd: 用 3G+2.5G
<jiero> class 33
<gebjgd> jiero: jiero 费流量
<jiero> gebjgd: gsm 的流量很奇怪。有些地区是不计的似乎。
<jiero> gebjgd: 惠普出了 Arm 服务器。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 和你眼光一样阿。
 * lainme 算不对，痛苦死
<alvin_rxg> netzclub 无限流量
<gebjgd> jiero: 显然
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: netzclub是wlan？
<freeflying> jiero: 报道啥
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐姐，， 吾不會算，， 精神支持你。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: netzclub.net
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢
<Kandu> lainme: 使勁算，用力算
<jiero> lainme: 我也支持你 ;D
<Kandu> jiero: vps 掛着的，基本不離線的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: wlan?
<jiero> Kandu: 你在。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: wlan热点？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 3g
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有这个？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是普通的手机网络哇
<lainme> jiero: è°¢jiero
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 它免费上网，代价是广告
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  gsm class 33 速度是多少呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ,, 如果是 通過編譯 運算，我可以幫你一下，， 1GPU 96core
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不懂
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 是程序有问题。找不出错误。边界点不对
<flh> wubi
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  是算不对吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 哦，，邊界，， 。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你在打搅，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你問 lainme 幫 鈴音姐姐
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦，，那就不說了。。 
<flh> 我的聊天窗口的字太小，怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 早安
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，翻了翻書，一直沒聊
<flh> urxvt字体的大小不太好弄啊？？
<Kandu> flh: 嗯，不好弄，於是回到 xterm
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 谁帮我解释一下这些interactive、suspend等是什么意思？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351319 ubuntu11.10的Advanced Settings中的有两项： laptop lid close action on battery: laptop lid close action when on AC: 都有 blank hibernate(休眠) interactive nothing shutdown（关机） suspend 选项。谁给解决一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 201 ...
<jiero> flh:  我用 terminator 要不就 gnome-terminal
<flh> jiero: 安装一下试试
<flh> jiero: 你好，要配置，字体也特别的小呀，我安装了
<jiero> flh: 设置就是了。
<jiero> flh: 反正就是简单的菜单。
<flh> jiero: 看到了，类似tilda
<flh> jiero: 没有那个文件或目录: '/home/flh/.config/terminator/config') 
<CyrusYzGTt> mkdir -p /home/flh/.config/terminator/
<jiero> flh: terminator的设置我没改过配置文件
<flh> jiero: 谢谢，教得挺耐心的
<flh> jiero: 也可以指定宽和高吧？
<flh> jiero: 我用18号的字，才能看清
<flh> jiero: 不知能不能各个标签放在一起？
<jiero> flh: 不明白。
<flh> jiero: 打开多个terminator, 在一个窗口内
<jiero> alvin_rxg Youtube 上就没见到个我喜欢的Urban Terror 战斗视频阿。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 你该杀。。。
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<jiero> alvin_rxg1: 好吧。。。你是掉线了
<CyrusYzGTt> 这个世界就是如此，强者永远可以有赦免的特权，而弱者，毫无法律可言。
<jiero> flh: 打开的是标签
<jiero> flh: 不过多个 terminator 窗口，每个都有多标签可以。另外你的显示器是 13.3 1600×900吗？
<flh> jiero: 希望能多个标签打开在同一个窗口内
<flh> 我是47X14
<flh> 我是45X14
<flh> 所以窗口那个小啊。一点点
<flh> 我的显示器是22寸的
<flh> 1920X1080
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 更新插件时提示“正在更新缓存”“正在等待jockey-backend退出”是什么意思？在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351322 装好11.10后，开机，提示更新语言插件，但更新时却提示正在更新缓存”“正在等待jockey-backend退出” 然后就不动了，这个时什么意思啊 更新播放器插件时也是这个提示 高手帮忙解决 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 一个男人，身边可有可无的东西，若是无法立刻放下，以后也不必再去放下了。你现在痛苦的撕心裂肺，但杀毕竟是杀了。一个nv人而已，只要你有一天权倾天下，富可敌国，修为高深，实力强大。偌大的修真界，成千上万数不尽的修真美nv，任你采摘。
<jiero> flh: 直接开阿。。。
<jiero> flh: 晕死了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> nv人对男人所为的深爱，永远只是相对的。当有一天，你在她眼中失去了所有的价值和sè彩，她会很无情的告诉你，她不再爱你了。
<CyrusYzGTt> nv人的爱，很廉价，却会让一个有情有义的男人宁可倾尽天下，不要luàn世繁华，也一心为她。但这样做，值得么？在我看来，是可笑，不是执着，而是愚昧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 你为了所谓的她，愿意放下一切，她会为了你同样去抛弃一切么？不会。爱情是相对的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是什么卡？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要新的sim卡？
<flh> terminator --geometry=580x700+400+0
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 普通的 sim 卡呀。只是支持 micro sim
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也就是说我还需要新的sim卡才能用？
<alvin_rxg> 对
<drazet> 现在用什么听音乐阿 debian下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠。没用
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> drazet: audacious
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我有sim卡
<drazet> 哦 解决乱码问题了么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不想换号
<gebjgd> drazet: 没有中文歌
<drazet> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> “繁华luàn世沧桑了谁的容颜？又破碎了谁的懵懂？”
<CyrusYzGTt>     “总有人相濡以沫二十年，却逃不过天真或妖冶的一张脸。”
<CyrusYzGTt>     “这个世界，有真爱，却很难天长地久。”
<flh> ／exit
<flh> jiero: 现在的字体大了，谢谢
<flh> jiero: 原来我用urxvt,那么小小的字，眼睛都要坏了
<flh> terminator --geometry=1280x700 我用这个启动
<edifier> 在ubuntu下面有类似gentoo里面的eix的软件吗
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt, 晚上好
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 晚上好，， 偷我帳號的人
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt, 看你宣扬道法很有意思.嘻嘻
<jiero> flh:  :D
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【求助】新手求指导StepMania安装方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351323 接触ubuntu虽说有一段时间了 不过之前都只是小大小闹的摆弄一番 近期因为硬盘故障无法在硬盘上安装系统，于是就将ubuntu作为唯一的OS装到了移动硬盘上 其实说实话不是有多想玩这个游戏，真正希望的是能够请教一下一般 ...
<flh> 机器人呢？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你说 microsim？
<flh> jiero: 基本可以用了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是只有 iPhone 和 Nokia N9才有么。
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ .. 本尊決定 幫助 禿驢 宣揚 一下 佛法，，不再講道了，， 不想被天道平衡了 
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt, 我没有偷你的账号啊
<jiero> flh: quick setup
<flh> jiero: 什么，听你一说，我就安装它试试，
<jiero> flh: 快速设置
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ ,,，， 吾的 126 qq hotmail被盜了，， 傷心，，現在重新申請了一個帳號。。 幸好寡人 木有朋友。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt, 你的realname上显示的 MingHui 是 明慧 的意思吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 是 明輝
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt, 哦
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你是个优柔寡断的人。
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt, 你真名叫明辉?
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 吾準備改名  明末
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 還有 改姓 清
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 爲麼??
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你没做过什么决定。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 什麼決定？？
<drazet> cy
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不论什么稍微大点的决定。
<drazet> 出什么事情了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,, 吾 需要決定麼，， 黨都替逼人決定了，，能有什麼決定是可以自己決定的，，
<flh> jiero: 你觉得哪款终端比较好用？
<jiero> flh: 都好用。
<flh> jiero: 回答正确加10分
<gebjgd> xterm
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 请教一个VIM的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351326 VIM可以剪切或复制一行，多行，但现在我想复制一行中的其中一部分内容。但比较麻烦，我现在的做法是： 比如：abcdefghijk 现在我要移动"cdef"到别的位置，就把光标定到"c",然后，输入"4x",就完成了，但如果要移动的字符长度比较长，我就要数一 ...
<jiero> gebjgd: 你觉得 Savage XR 和 Urban Terror 哪个好玩？
<gebjgd> jiero: 都没啥意思
<jiero> gebjgd: 说出一个你觉得好玩的游戏。
<gebjgd> jiero: 红警
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你是红警，Kandu是星际。。。
<jiero> lol
<AsuraLe> jiero: savage xr是什么样的？
 * jiero 想起来了。以前Urban Terror的视频站点是Vimeo，结果后来Vimeo清空所有游戏视频，结果大多UrT视频丢失了。
<jiero> AsuraLe:  RTS+FPS+ACT
<jiero> AsuraLe: 支持 128人。
<jiero> 记得。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 和savage2有什么区别？ 我现在没事的时候会玩玩savage2
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我觉得savage2还满有意思的
<jiero> AsuraLe:  Savage XR 和Savage2完全不一样。
<alvin_rxg> 红警 free ra 能玩了不？
<jiero> AsuraLe:  Savage2 70分的话，Savage XR 90分。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  OpenRA
<AsuraLe> jiero: savage2不也是RTS+FPS+RTS？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 玩法不算一致。
<CyrusYzGTt> 計劃完成到 第三步 ，第2小步
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我做过 openRA的单阵营mod。后来电脑坏掉了。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩了 zero-k 之后再也受不了无法造某样东西这种情况了。
<AsuraLe>  Urban Terror 感觉就和CS一样的嘛，我去看看savage xr
<jiero> AsuraLe: 差别太大了。
<jiero> AsuraLe: CS=30% Urban Terror
<AsuraLe> 哦，也就是说CSshi urban terror的一部分？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不是，我说的游戏玩的方式。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我只看了一下截图，所以感觉好像差不多
<jiero> 元素
<jiero> AsuraLe:  Urban Terror是我第三个喜欢上的FPS，第一个是Wolf3d，第二个是部落。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 好像我都没玩过～～
<jiero> 不对。中间还加上三角洲
<AsuraLe> jiero: 三角洲我以前倒是很喜欢，不过就觉得割脚脖子能死人太不现实了
<jiero> AsuraLe: Urban Terror 也能。
<jiero> 砍5刀就行了
<AsuraLe> Urban Terror的模型和场景看起来和CS倒是一样的～～所以我就没多大兴趣了，之前看到过
<AsuraLe> jiero: Urban Terror有剧情模式么？
<jiero> 无
<AsuraLe> 哦～
<AsuraLe> savage 2和savage XR的差别到底有多大？这俩应该是一个公司的东西吧？
<jiero> AsuraLe:  xr 是给精英玩得。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 也就是说XR是2的进阶版本？
<AsuraLe> jiero: 那我还是先继续玩2，我现在的机器配置似乎也有点低了，或者是我的系统配置的有问题～savage2我都得把效果关到最低～～
<jiero> AsuraLe: 下载 XR，晚上去欧洲服务器就知道了 64vs64
<AsuraLe> jiero: savage2最多才20对20，场面已经很混乱了
<jiero> AsuraLe:  XR 远程超强。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 以后看看去～～～～等稳定了以后慢慢配个好点机器然后去看看～
<jiero> AsuraLe: XR要求比 2低——是1代的社区版本呢。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 2年都放不出一个 1.0，我。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe:  http://www.newerth.com/  1.0 从 beta我开始接触。2009年。
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Newerth - Savage XR Community - Downloads, Maps, Videos, Guides and Forums
<jiero> 现在是 rc
<lotutu> 请问有人知道怎么禁用ubuntu 11.10的客人会话吗？  
<lotutu> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=351262&p=2530634&sid=2541546d8c8532fef04c982a6695f200#p2530634
<^k^> lotutu ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 紧急请教!如何删除guest用户？
<AsuraLe> jiero: 好像说newerth出了些状况？savage2装上以后我发现无法更新，然后到论坛上发现，更新服务器已经坏了好像几个月都快翻年了
<jiero> lotutu: 为啥要禁用？
<lotutu> jiero: 不是我的问题，有人问的，我觉得有意义
<jiero> lotutu: 感觉没意义。
<lotutu> 毕竟人人有自己的需要
<jiero> lotutu: 不是人人有啥需要，而是一般人都不了解的情况下胡乱索取。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 你说是游戏是全屏对显卡的要求高还是窗口模式下要求高？
<lotutu> 呃，我不是讨论哲学问题的，就是问有没有方法
<AsuraLe> jiero: 比如我全屏是1440*900，窗口是1351*768
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 中午吃好吃的
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 肉焖扁豆
<AsuraLe> lotutu: 有个gest-session的包，好像删除那个就可以了 
<jiero> AsuraLe: 全屏要求高。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 鸡胸肉烧茄子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 油焖大虾
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我喜欢吃大肉。。。
<lotutu> AsuraLe: 噢，我找找看，谢谢
<AsuraLe> jiero: 为什么？按照以前在win下面的经验和我的分析，应该窗口要求更高吧 ？
<jiero> AsuraLe: windows下不一直是 窗口快么。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 大家都发言吧。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 窗口比全屏快吧。。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 因为窗口不仅要刷新游戏，而且还要刷新桌面或者其他的窗口
<lotutu> AsuraLe: gest-session没有，有个 gdm-guest-session, 不过并没有安装
<AsuraLe> jiero: 那是很多人窗口模式下的效果明显比全屏开的低～～
<jiero> AsuraLe: 全屏幕分辨率高。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我绝对不会用拉伸之类的玩意
<flh> 呜，，，呜  想不起查看字体的命令，请教了？
<AsuraLe> lotutu: 哦，你看一下dm配置 
<lotutu> AsuraLe: 在哪里看？
<AsuraLe> jiero: 当然是不拉伸的阿 ～～～，
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不可能。。。
<AsuraLe> lotutu: 这个我也不熟悉 ，你自己查一下吧～
<AsuraLe> jiero: 当然如果同样是1351*768当然肯定是窗口模式占用高，这是明显的 。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 分辨率的宽比是同样的情况的情况下，就我知道的在win下面的很多人窗口化之后很自觉的把效果全降低，一全屏就效果开完，那肯定全屏占用的高，而且高的多 
<AsuraLe> jiero: 但是我以前同样的配置，同样宽比，同分辨率会明显小～
<AsuraLe> jiero: 现在我想知道如果分辨率很接近，比如1351和1440的同样的16：10，情况会怎么样
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我也喜欢吃大肉
<jiero> AsuraLe: 好吧。我对那些额没经验。我用vista不超过30小时，没用过win7.
<jiero> AsuraLe: 而且linux我也不开混合渲染
<jiero> AsuraLe: 所以不用 dock
<AsuraLe> jiero: XP下面也是一样的啊～～
<AsuraLe> jiero: 不过混合渲染倒是确实是个大问题 
<jiero> AsuraLe: 怎么会。。我一直都是发现窗口游戏更快
<jiero> AsuraLe: 一旦游戏全屏跑不动，我就窗口
<jiero> 额。我记得我父亲买电脑时买的是正版的Windows 95.
<AsuraLe> jiero: 以前xp是一旦跑步动我就全屏..
<jiero> 95刚发布就买了。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不信。
<flh> 窗口的字，大小不一了
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  desolate  我最喜欢的地图之一。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 一度只有这个地图开打我才玩 UrT
<jiero> 还有 training groud 那么一堆。漫天榴弹+拐角匕首。爽阿
<jiero> 哦叫做 irans3
<flh> jiero: 还是用虚拟机上上算了
<h4ever> quit
<jiero> flh: 。。。
<jiero> flh: 我还没搞过啥虚拟机应用呢。。。
<flh> jiero: 切换到了windows
<jiero> flh: 曾经装过虚拟机，就是为了登录某网络。然后关闭
<jiero> flh: 哦。
<flh> jiero: 你们是专业，而我业余也说不上
<jiero> flh: 专业？
<flh> jiero: 那是我的猜测，
<jiero> flh: 你在想什么呢。。。
<dumb1224> Eurozone seeks bailout funds from China
<jiero> flh: 这里人行业五花八门。
<caleb-> flh: 这里人行业五花八门。
<dumb1224> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15490769
<flh> jiero: 年纪越大，感觉离linux越来越远
<^k^> dumb1224 ⇪ t: BBC News - What would Chinese cash for the eurozone bailout fund mean? 
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 caleb- 。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 你没复制我的？
<caleb-> 当然是复制的
<jiero> caleb-: 太快了吧。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 算上网络延迟。。。也不过 0.3s
<caleb-> bot 嘛
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求一个可以链接exchange服务器的邮件客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351328 求一个可以链接exchange服务器的邮件客户端 感觉ubuntu基本是很完美了，办公的东西都齐全，但是比较可恶的是公司的邮件服务器是exchange，偶又没有办法叫管理员开通pop功能。 因为在本人长期在外网，只能用 ...
<flh> 有没有人搞定：colinux下的声卡？
<jiero> flh: 恐怕没多少人用过 colinux
<flh> ubuntu完美？在我的电脑上，风扇呼啦啦， cpu占用莫明的高？唉
<caleb-> 没人说 ubuntu 完美吧
<caleb-> unity 就一垃圾
<kenifanying> flh, 用小众的东西自己就得做好心理准备
<jiero> flh: 驱动/显示啥的，都是无法协调的。
<alvin_rxg> 13:23:34         jiero | flh: 这里人行业五花八门。
<alvin_rxg> 13:23:42        caleb- | flh: 这里人行业五花八门。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。可是我这里几乎是同时的。。。
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 网络延时啊
<caleb-> irc 上每个人的 timestamp 都不一样的
<alvin_rxg> 所以叫 irc 哦
<flh> caleb-: timestamp?是指什么呀
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 去找个服务器耍 iran3的。
<jiero> flh: 时间印戳
<kenifanying> flh, 时间戳……
<caleb-> irc 上每个 bot 的 timestamp 都不一样的
<flh> caleb-: 反正这个聊天室登录，比#arch慢特别的多，不是一般的多
<caleb-> flh: #arch 在哪？
<Evanescence> caleb-: oftn ?
<zkwlx> "/topic"里怎么没有图片的上传地址了....
<flh> caleb-: 要加入服务器，可以进入
<Evanescence> flh: oftn
<Evanescence> flh: 这里是freenode, 你的#arch在oftn
<jiero> zkwlx: 因为么。。。算了。
<Evanescence> 新手都应该去基本网站看完了再回来.
 * caleb- is freenode 党人
<zkwlx> jiero, 怎么个说来话长。。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> zkwlx: 亡了算了。说啥。
<flh> caleb-: 我两边都进入了，挂着
<Evanescence> caleb-: 我加入了6个服务器,我算是什么党的?
<Evanescence> fl
<caleb-> Evanescence: 好船党？
<zkwlx> 那我要截图咋办/__\
<Evanescence> caleb-: 额...一点都不贴切
<caleb-> Evanescence: nice boat 党
<Evanescence> zkwlx: 自己给自己看
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我想起来了，第一个超强的地图叫做 druglord！
<Evanescence> caleb-: 这个不错, 我喜欢
<Evanescence> 表示bitlbee的twitter非常好,都集中在weechat中了,界面都非常好
<caleb-> 表示害怕 DNS 污染的快用上 unbound
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 求conky配置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351331 不好意思，本来不想这样的，前些日子看到个conky的配置，忘记在哪里看到的了，找了好久没找到 桌面是一只小猫和自行车轮，conky显示的是日期和时间，类似诺基亚n9（megoo）时间显示那样的，有谁知道那个麻烦给个链接吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 onlylove — 2011- ...
<zkwlx> 我又出现字体问题了，我用的是文泉驿微米黑，但是有的软件有的地方字体就非常难看，全是锯齿什么的，比如chmsee、vbox...
<Evanescence> caleb-: 表示无压力
<Evanescence> zkwlx: 好像dejavu sans也能现实中文? 我没用wenquanyi字体,但是中文显示正常
<caleb-> Evanescence: 那是 fallback font
<Evanescence> caleb-: 什么是fallback font ?
<caleb-> Evanescence: 不是 dejavu 里的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好吃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这午饭。太爽了
<flh> gebjgd: 您不去#arch-cn聊天室了？
<gebjgd> flh: 干嘛去？
<jiero> flh: 这里是娱乐频道
<zkwlx> 我记得在哪设置字体优先级的，就可以解决这个问题
<jiero> flh: 这里有无数滥好人。
<flh> jiero: 的确这边热闹，那么的人，似乎个个睡觉入静一样
<jiero> hamo: hammer是我每次看到你想到的。
<hamo> jiero: 没想到homo就不错了...
<jiero> 。。。
<flh> hamo: 好像新来吧，是不是？
<jiero> 疼疼这些天真忙阿。
<gebjgd> hamo: homo
<Evanescence> flh: NND, 我还以为你是一新手小白,原来也是人精, 个个都藏得很好
<jiero> flh: 你隐藏的很号。
<hamo> flh: 也不算新来了...
<flh> Evanescence: 抬举我也，我的确是小白一只
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当，我现在叫 alvin_rxg 阿文了。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<adam8157> http://www.smzdm.com/get-free-kindle-with-special-offers-ad-version-for-free-to-receive-half-of-the-amount-kindle-leather-coupons.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 免费得：Kindle with Special Offers（广告版）用户免费领取五折Kindle皮套优惠券
<Evanescence> flh: 你都认识 gebjgd 这种大牛, 咋们是 不能比的
<adam8157> 可惜只是K3的皮套...
<hamo> adam8157: K3皮套？哪？
<adam8157> hamo: 看链接
<gebjgd> 不牛的路过
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<Evanescence> 喜欢巴诺 node2的路过
<hamo> adam8157: 额..还是略贵...
<Evanescence> jiero: hi, 小姑娘
<flh> Evanescence: 是的，他以前也常常在arch上，只是近来没有看到他
<jiero> gebjgd: 你知道吗， Evanescence 特别尊重你这样爱折腾的牛人
<adam8157> hamo: k touch 的半价我就买了
<Evanescence> flh: 我一直觉得玩arch的都已经是牛人了
<gebjgd> flh: 我折腾什么了？
<gebjgd> jiero: 我折腾什么了？
<flh> gebjgd: 非我所言啊，
<jiero> gebjgd:  我感觉你很折腾阿。有那么多设备。
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 我常见你,凡是我常见到的,大抵都是大牛
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 况且你的确是大牛.
<flh> gebjgd: 反正很久前，觉得你弄那个pps，有些记忆。是不是？
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么设备？
<jiero> gebjgd: 一堆电脑还有dockstar
 * Evanescence Evanescence 恭迎 gebjgd 大牛 (_)
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么是dockstar?
<flh> Evanescence: 是老江湖，出道也许很早
 * Evanescence 恭迎 flh 大牛 (_)
<gebjgd> jiero: Evanescence flh 你们忽略了真正的大牛 -----> alvin_rxg 
<flh> Evanescence:  gebjgd 是老江湖，出道也许很早
<jiero> Evanescence: 是 NAS ，我也忘记啥了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 他是你小弟。
 * Evanescence 恭迎 alvin_rxg 大牛 (_)
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 每次感觉你都是 gebjgd 小弟。。。
<jiero> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> laf
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 为啥呢。
<Evanescence> jiero: NAS ? 我差点以为是NSA ....
<flh> gebjgd: alvin_rxg 今天表现积极
<gebjgd> jiero: 我和 小光是精神炮友关系
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 恭迎老板
<jiero> geb
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 重点: 炮友关系 !!
<jiero> gebjgd: 互相开炮。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你让我想起坦克对轰的游戏。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 还舒克 贝塔呢
<hamo> adam8157: 啥时候吃饭去？饿死了..
<jiero> Evanescence:  那个太迟到了
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么迟到?
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 啥时候吃饭?
<caleb-> 舒克 贝塔++
<jiero> Evanescence: 时间
<jiero> caleb-: 五角飞碟才好
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么时间? 最近你说话半句的...
<jiero> Evanescence: 历史的长短不同
<flh> hamo: 黄昏还没有吃？
<Evanescence> jiero: 糊涂了. 你想说啥? 完整的
<jiero> Evanescence: 不说了。。我又浪费了一堆时间。。。
<hamo> flh: 唉... adam8157 和 GNUdog|work 不给力啊...
<Evanescence> jiero: MD, 到我的时候就节约时间.
<Evanescence> jiero: 太不给力了你
<jiero> Evanescence: 好吧。就是舒克贝塔出现的时间比对打游戏哦更晚
<jiero> Evanescence: 你的理解力太不给力了
<Evanescence> jiero: 原来是这个啊,我那个时候还是小屁孩!
<gebjgd> 舒克和贝塔结婚了
<flh> 大师们：linux中文聊天室，还有哪些可以进入的？
<Evanescence> jiero: 你说话才不给力勒,分了四次说完
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 胡说, 他们都死了
<Evanescence> flh: #fedora-zh
<Evanescence> flh: #linux110
<flh> Evanescence: 谢谢
<jiero> Evanescence: 你注意到了？说的断开越多越引人注意。
<Evanescence> flh: 你也可以自己弄一个, 自己和自己说话
<Evanescence> jiero: 果然这里就你最邪恶, 大叔
<flh> Evanescence: 真是笑死人了，哈哈
<Evanescence> jiero: 1000% 腹黑
<Evanescence> flh: 哪里好笑了
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我从来没说自己是好人。
<Evanescence> 满屏幕都是自己的nick 高亮
<jiero> Evanescence: 我一直说我是坏人。
<flh> Evanescence: #linux110 只有一个人，哈哈，
<hamo> adam8157: 今天fedora-cn是不是有会？
<adam8157> zh
<Evanescence> jiero: 坏蛋, 伪控, 腹黑, 伪娘, 萝莉, 猪婆, 乌贼
<flh> Evanescence: fedora-cn 有些人
<Evanescence> flh: 你的要求是中文, 我满足条件了
<freeayu> ^G 求助      ^O 写入      ^R 读档      ^Y 上页      ^K 剪切文字  ^C 游标位置
<freeayu> ^X 离开   类似 这样的键怎么按啊
<caleb-> freeayu: ctrl+G
<flh> Evanescence: 是的，够了，随意问问
<jiero> Evanescence: 我没有原则的。是绝对恶人。
<Evanescence> flh: 要不你建一个? 我把自己加进去
 * jiero 的心如同恶魔
<Evanescence> jiero: 嗯. 是的, 还是伪gay, 伪男,伪女, 伪大妈
<Zypeh> 这里打雷啊啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 都是伪的
<jiero> Evanescence: 身体方面就算了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈
 * Zypeh 怕被雷劈中
<Evanescence> jiero: 也就是说你不是伪女,是真女啦?
<Evanescence> jiero: 而且是真大妈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教如何使用fcitx-sunpinyin和解决过往安装软件的依赖 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351333 我安装了fcitx也安装了fcitx-sunpinyin和fcitx的那个UI配置工具(fcit-config开头的都装了)，但是fcitx-sunpinyin一直都调不出来，连那个配置工具点了也出不来，不知道是怎么回事。 还有一个问题就是我本来想装virtualbox ...
<freeayu> caleb- 谢了，我一直不知道这个编辑这些键怎么用，原来如此 
<jiero> Evanescence: 这是我第一次想要踢你。。。
<jiero> lol
<Evanescence> jiero: 嘿嘿, 佩服自己, 能把jiero激怒不容易啊
<Evanescence> jiero: 睡觉, 晚安
<zkwlx> 终于又搞好了
<jiero> lol
<Kandu> hamo: 昨天我說錯了，inode 還是有改動的，變動過鏈接計數，因此也更新了 ctime
<hamo> Kandu: 昨天我让你看的代码...那里面很清楚..
<Kandu> hamo: 未找到文件鎖
<hamo> Kandu: 先走了..再聊..
<caleb-> Kandu: 最近不玩自己的内核了？
<Kandu> hamo: 只看到因 2.6 內核因內核可搶佔而設置的互斥鎖
<Kandu> caleb-: 玩的
 * Kandu 等 hamo 等了一天，就這麼走了 T.T
<caleb-> 基情洋溢啊
<gebjgd> caleb-: 羡慕了？
<Kandu> caleb-: 昨天 hamo 讓我看代碼，於是去看了下。
<Kandu> caleb-: 發現經常動腦的話，腦袋會閑不下來，想休息下都難
<caleb-> coding 是最好的娱乐啊
<caleb-> 比神马游戏都好玩多了
<Kandu> 特別是調試
<gebjgd> Kandu: 等你上班就知道了
 * gebjgd 午觉去
<jiero> gebjgd: 做喜欢得 coding 肯定高兴
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<xiangfu> ^k^, fuck you
<xiangfu> ^k^, hi
<xiangfu> :)
<^k^> xiangfu, 粗鲁是真的不是一个好主意。  ㍬ 
<caleb-> 粗真的是一个好主意。
<flh> caleb-: 还是这里热闹些
<jyfl987> xiangfu 怎么跑了 额
<jyfl987> ^k^: fuck you again and again
<jiero> lol
<jyfl987> Kandu: 没错 我也想彻底放送大脑
<^k^> jyfl987, 我不回应亵渎。  ㍬ 
<jiero> tenzu: 好久没见你说话了。
 * jiero 这会儿真的认为 ^k^火了。。。
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不过要想彻底放送 最好搞个东西沉迷进去 这样就好了 比如看个文字的小说 坐在那里看一天 边上放点吃的什么的
<tenzu> jiero: 这两天忙了点
<jiero> tenzu:  恩。看出来了
<jiero> 好好努力吧。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我是想發呆一天，不想東西那種
<Kandu> jyfl987: 看書也累的
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。当然，看书不累的话很怪的哦。。。
 * jiero 看书3分钟就能累死。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 发呆一天很难做到 不过发呆个几十分钟可以 那种感觉真的很美妙
<jyfl987> jiero: 看小说阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 我能发呆一天。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 你是天然呆
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。3分钟我可以看20页。
<tenzu> jiero: 周一周二有short course, 就没开电脑
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级11.10后关于系统声音、亮度、能耗的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351341 升级11.04内核12后，系统bug突增。。而且双显卡也无法禁用了。一气之下格式化硬盘重装11.10. 装完之后发现几个问题： 1.无法保存亮度：开机时亮度永远是最亮，不知是否有办法解决。 2.播放文件声音正常，但是系统 ...
<jyfl987> jiero: 尤其是用kindle看 都不用翻页了 一只手拿着点翻页 一只手吃瓜子 lol
<jiero> tenzu: 是吗。
<jiero> jyfl987: hmm
<jiero> tenzu: short course 我要 google。。。
<tenzu> jiero: bumblebee用过么?
<jiero> tenzu: 手机上装着
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾用過，， 
<tenzu> jiero: 有人问我arch上装bumblebee稳定不,我还真不知道
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 稳定么?
<jiero> tenzu: 是么。。。那么我就记错了名字。。搞混了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 穩定，，在fedora上也穩定，，
<Iansun> kindle 好用不
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你也用
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 不過，話說bumblebee只是個  類似 控制中心，， 可以撇開的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 恩 ，i915+NGT550M
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 多谢
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 哦，， 起碼我在 f16 beta也在用
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我没用过双显卡的机器
<jiero> tenzu: 新机器？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 哦，，
<tenzu> jiero: 帮朋友问的
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。你们的运算都要 GPU 吗？
<tenzu> jiero: 我做的计算用不着,我也不会用GPU做运算
<tenzu> jiero: 听说那东西只是求解超大矩阵的时候才能显出效率
<jyfl987> tenzu: 解视频也不错么
<jyfl987> tenzu: 破密码什么的
<jiero> jyfl987: 解视频，$10的芯片就行了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 高清硬解什么的?
<jiero> jyfl987: 看 $25的arm电脑就硬解 1080P 视频
<caleb-> 有 cuda 用啥语言都能写
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵 破密码呢
 * jiero 又是一无所获。
 * jiero 发狂了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 恩，，吾用cuda，玩網頁遊戲。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 下午问了一个超被讨厌的问题：关于一个输入 命令时自动显示man中相关内容的方式。
<caleb-> 啥网页游戏用到 cuda?
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 我不会zsh
<jiero> jyfl987: 这个叫做 zsh ？
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手折腾Ubuntu 11.10小记！同在折腾的速来围观，或许这里就有问题的答案！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351342 Ubuntu 11.0安装近半个月了，折腾到今天，系统登录进去给了我一个空空如也的超干净桌面，实在是让我失去了折腾下去的耐心，暂时不打算再弄了，但是折腾的心血不甘心白费啊，发到这里来 ...
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是
<Kandu> jyfl987: <Walden> 真不錯
<jyfl987> Kandu: 什么东西
<Kandu> jyfl987: 湖濱散記
<snuggleDog> CyrusYzGTt, 好
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 我对这种东西没兴趣
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<^k^> xiaoy, 2011-10-28 20:52:21 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> snuggleDog§ ,,你被吾的 正則嚇到了？？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 不是需要用，，而是吾用 chrome的所喲頁面使用gpu選項，，enable然後玩，，那速度，那暢快感，，很爽
<snuggleDog> CyrusYzGTt, 你是魔鬼
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 那 99% 不是 cuda
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你還沒看就知道沒興趣了
 * jiero 困的差点从凳子上摔下去。。。
 * jiero 告辞了。
<caleb-> jiero: 要绑紧啊
<Kandu> jiero: bye
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,, 用chrome 啓動 所有頁面 GPU 就可以了
<snuggleDog> 有人说那 卡扎菲是替身
<jiero> Kandu:  bye
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 用 gpu != 用 cuda
<snuggleDog> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=52310
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 知道，， webgl
<^k^> snuggleDog ⇪ ti: 铂程斋--俄罗斯专家：卡扎菲还活着 死者是其替身
<jyfl987> Kandu: 看这名字就失去兴趣了阿 
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: chrome 不少 gpu 用法也跟 webgl 没关系
<jyfl987> 我也感觉卡扎菲可能是有替身
<jyfl987> 不过也有可能拥护他的人把他替身给硬说成真的也有可能
<snuggleDog> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,, 嗯，，俺不懂嘛，， 反正能加速，，能高清就是了
<snuggleDog> 我只挑起话题，不参加讨论
<snuggleDog> 让讨论的人被插菊花
<snuggleDog> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<flh> jiero: 有精神啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐姐，，問題解決了麼？？
<jyfl987> snuggleDog: 我来爆你菊
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 没有
<snuggleDog> :)
<flh> lainme: 姐姐？人家这么叫
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ,, 找 caleb- ，，
<snuggleDog> 我菊花缝了， 插不了
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ ,, 找 caleb- <== 這人對 cuda很熟悉
<flh> snuggleDog: 真有这样的事，卡没有死？
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 不是这个问题。是程序bug……哪里公式没写对。
<snuggleDog> 我闭嘴
<roylez_> snuggleDog: 知道就好
<snuggleMouse> ：）
<roylez_> snuggleDog: 正在敲那通配符
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 哦，，
<snuggleMouse> 好吧， 我不捣蛋了
 * snuggleMouse 闭起嘴巴不说话
 * snuggleMouse 闭起菊花不说话
<I_dont_say> 好吧，陪儿子看电视
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 帮忙看下CPU温度是否正常？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351346 台式机，BIOS中system 27度，CPU 60度，没有CPU二极管温度（好像最高设定是75度，不知所指）。 XP下EVEREST检测CPU 24度，没有CPU二极管温度; U下sensors检测CPU 32度，CPU二极管 58度。 室温19度，请问大虾如上所述那个靠谱？CPU二极管温度是否过高 ...
<flh> linux正没事做
<caleb-> 没事做的去算 pi
<flh> caleb-: 算pi
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..現在普通的計算機無法算了， 只有大型機才能繼續吧
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 这两年所有 pi 纪录都是一般桌机破的
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 这年头用大型机算 pi 会被耻笑啊耻笑
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,, 不知道怎麼算，吾也想算算，，
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 当然，虽说是一般桌机，配置也都挺高的，不过都是在中关村就能买到的
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,,這裏木有 中關村
<flh> caleb-: 你给大家来点讲座吧，普及普及pi
<caleb-> 我找找链接
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<flh> caleb-: 行。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬼來了，， 快吃掉它 
<caleb-> http://bellard.org/pi/pi2700e9/ # 2009 的 pi world record, 揭开了桌机破 pi 的时代
<^k^> caleb- ⇪ t: Pi Computation Record
<caleb-> 从那之后的 pi record 都是桌机破的
<caleb-> 那链接有软件下载
<mayli> caleb-: the bellard.... 这哥们貌似已经投身tv行业了
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255293/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 热血男儿无敌凉快，国外版 - AcFun.tv
<caleb-> http://www.numberworld.org/misc_runs/pi-5t/details.html # October 17, 2011: The record has been improved to 10 trillion digits.
<caleb-> 破 pi 的重点在算法，算法的先进决定了计算的速度
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 爲麼一定要下載程式，算，
<tenzu> roylez_: T_T 学校里看不成
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 能自己写的话就不用下载啊
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,,
<roylez_> tenzu: 废柴
<roylez_> caleb-: 你看看？
<roylez_> caleb-: 下台的姿势太美了
<caleb-> http://www.gonacl.com/dev/demos/sdk_examples/pi_generator/pi_generator.html # 免下载，用 native client 算 pi
<^k^> caleb- ⇪ t: Monte Carlo Estimate for Pi
<tenzu> roylez_: mac编译出来的程序,双击能运行,terminal里不行,太奇怪了
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: linux里就一点问题都没有,晕死
<flh> caleb-: 上个连接进不了呀
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 表示最後哪個url打不開
<caleb-> flh: 翻墙
<flh> http://www.gonacl.com/dev/demos/sdk_examples/pi_generator/pi_generat
<caleb-> 该不会是 chrome-only 的？
<flh> http://www.gonacl.com/dev/demos/sdk_examples/
<^k^> flh ⇪ ti: Native Client Examples
<flh> 这个可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 表示 升級到 v15後 native client就不能用了
 * caleb- 用 17.0.921.0 ing
 * caleb- 用 17.0.921.0 + native client 沒問題
<Kandu> tenzu: mac 和 win32 的可執行程式分 console/gui/tool, linux 只有一種 console 類型(即使 x client), 也許和這個有關？
<tenzu> Kandu: 我的程序名字叫mf,mac里双击可以运行,同时会弹出来一个terminalu输出信息
<tenzu> Kandu: 可是./mf就会出错,提示Segment fault
<tenzu> Kandu: Secmentation fault 11
<tenzu> 搞不懂,凑合能用就行.跑算例还是linux靠谱
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 学校网关登录 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351350 安装的是ubuntu10.04,用的是学校的校网，需要绑定ＩＰ的，上外网需要登录学校网关。 现在我遇到一个奇怪的事情就是，我的网关在ｗｕｂｉ下是可以登录的，但是真正进入ubuntu系统之后就不能登录了。 所以我每次上网的时候，需要现进入 ...
<Kandu> tenzu: 只是在譯 fpc 文件的時候遇過 apptype, 不清楚具體的
<tenzu> Kandu: thanks anyway
<adam8157> roylez_: 回来了
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<flh> 没有牛力给colinux弄个声音。。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 可惜是K3的皮套啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 孝敬主席不可惜的...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255293/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 热血男儿无敌凉快，国外版 - AcFun.tv
<caleb-> flh: http://colinux.wikia.com/wiki/Sound_support_in_Colinux
<^k^> caleb- ⇪ t: Sound support in Colinux - coLinux
<MeaCulpa_> coliunx... 
<adam8157> roylez_: 其实日本那个真心觉得跳得好
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个跳得差点，不过退场很牛
 * Kandu 求浮士德中譯版 pdf|chm|djvu  linux 可讀
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 英文译版不好么？
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 外面市面上不知是德->中 还是英->中的，解放前应该有德－》中
<caleb-> 翻得好要两种语言都很牛的
 * MeaCulpa_ 的书橱里有一本
<MeaCulpa_> 德->英
<MeaCulpa_> 还没空看呢
<flh> caleb-: 你以前弄过colinux没有？并安装上了虚拟声卡？
<MeaCulpa_> 我国娃娃映像最深的应该是Memphisto
<adam8157> roylez_: 碉堡了
<MeaCulpa_> DiabloII ActIII Boss
 * hamo_laptop http://cnbeta.com/articles/160102.htm
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 肥宅今天玩得怎么样？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 俺的迪拜去不成了，改厦门了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 睡觉睡不着，还要接老婆下班，以后我不休息了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...缩水的厉害
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 给我带包肉干吃吃
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 就知道吃
<MeaCulpa_> 古浪屿
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: 正看同學送的碟裡面的，悲劇地只能用 win32 adobe reader 看
<MeaCulpa_> 推荐沙茶面
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: 英譯的話，我的英文還不夠好
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo_laptop§ 給力啊，符合機器人帝國的戰略
<MeaCulpa_> 还有花生汤
<caleb-> flh: wiki 不是都写了？
<MeaCulpa_> 厦门奶茶不错
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 沒看到文件鎖，只看到因 2.6 內核因內核可搶佔而設置的互斥鎖. 看了 2.4 的代碼，內核不可搶佔，互斥鎖也沒
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 世界名著用词都很简单的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255381/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 丁满与彭彭历险记剧场版神曲-stand by me - AcFun.tv
<caleb-> flh: 可以试试 andlinux <- colinux + ubuntu
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 推荐小眼镜排档
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 肉干买古浪屿的黄胜记
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: thx，我去找找
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 好懷念的，動漫，，吾小時後看的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> 千万别买啥美珍香
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 周一发邮件给我...
<hamo_laptop> Kandu: 好吧，小朋友，你太执着了...
<MeaCulpa_> lol 
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 也許是跟得不夠深？
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆爬上笔记本了？
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 其实欧洲人平均文化水平也很低。能称得上名著的，行文不简单不行
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 一直都有笔记本...只是在公司不用而已..
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: .
<caleb-> MeaCulpa_: 白居易
<caleb-> 用词浅白和文笔好坏没有关系
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 你才多大
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 尤其是诗歌，传唱用的，很多都是半文盲听的，如果是英雄史诗，则基本靠民间流传
<caleb-> 硬要用奇怪的字词才是文笔不好
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 能跟老夫比年齡
<caleb-> 文笔不够，罕字来凑
<MeaCulpa_> caleb-: ++
<Kandu> MeaCulpa_: 嗯~
<MeaCulpa_> 所以度外国文学可以从童话和史诗开始，然后是那些名著通俗小说
<hamo_laptop> Kandu:  你上次说你高中没念完...
<caleb-> 震霆不暇掩聪 <- 乱搞
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 念完了
<caleb-> 迅雷不及掩耳 <- 这才是正道
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 是大學沒念完 XD
<hamo_laptop> Kandu: 我记混了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教：ubuntu光盘安装双系统问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351354 以前使用9.04的时候，在Xp下用光盘安装ubuntu，很容易，能安装到指定的windows分区，例如，能够选择安装在F盘，但是，今天在已装好win7的系统用11.04光盘安装，出现磁盘分区时，让我郁闷，搞不定，不像9.04那样容易安装在指定某个Window ...
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 貌似
<hamo_laptop> Kandu: 好吧..我现在大四...
<caleb-> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_55147b5601008fgn.html # 宵寐匪祯，札闼洪休
<^k^> caleb- ⇪ ti: “震霆不暇掩聪”_李子_新浪博客
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 那和我一樣大
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 我初中就开始看这个，高中熟读四书五经，结果语文高考还是不及格，大学也读的一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa_> Kandu: 那些看琼瑶席绢的，高考分数高我50
<caleb-> 华人的考试向来都是针对性的
<caleb-> 考试分数和能力不成正相关
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦琼瑶的情书写一千个字，诗经里随便一篇都比它骚的多
<caleb-> 琼瑶不以骚闻名啊
<MeaCulpa_> caleb-: 不，分数就是能力，看你应付压力的能力。我国的考试还是很公正的
<caleb-> MeaCulpa_: 额，各省的分数线都不一样，还公正…
<caleb-> 帝都户口就是好啊就是好
<MeaCulpa_> 我国考试考察的是你对于你自己都不相信的知识的掌握能力，这个能力在我国很有用，我就差这个
<nixzhu> Hi, from AndroIRC
<MeaCulpa_> caleb-: 魔都户口表示不屑帝都
<nixzhu> 绿卡呢？
<nixzhu> 银河系公民证呢？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我在San Antonio一处西班牙殖民遗址看到一个中文写的碑文，边上的介绍说是日文写的...其实是日本人写的，那时候日本人还用中文写作
<caleb-> kernel git account 比较牛
<caleb-> linux kernel git account 比较牛
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 你咋又回忆童年了呢
<caleb-> 有学问的日本人都写汉字的
<MeaCulpa_> caleb-: 我同学的同学可以把你加入全国通缉犯名录，牛么
<caleb-> 有学问的日本人现在也还写很多汉字的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ...童年...
<I_dont_say> MeaCulpa_, 四书五经???
<MeaCulpa_> caleb-: 那是，只会片假名的是半文盲，按照我国标准
<MeaCulpa_> 只有用象形文字的地方才会有所谓：“半文盲”
<caleb-> MeaCulpa_: 拼音文字的文盲海了去
<I_dont_say> CyrusYzGTt, 你的知音是 MeaCulpa_ 
<caleb-> 有些人就是没法拼出字来
<I_dont_say> caleb-, 你在说 CyrusYzGTt 么
<CyrusYzGTt> I_dont_say§ .. ，，
<caleb-> MacGyver 有一集就有演一个文盲老爹
<I_dont_say> caleb-, 前几天 CyrusYzGTt 就是拼不了字出来
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ,,多謝 讚美，， 讚美主 ，，讚美妓女
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 终风且暴，顾我则笑，谑浪笑敖，中心是悼?
<caleb-> 汉字的高效体现在排列组合
<I_dont_say> 聂杰强???
<caleb-> 拼音文字毫无线索，只能死背硬记
<I_dont_say> niejieqiang ==> 聂杰强???
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ .. 額，，你說什麼，，俺不懂
<niejieqiang> 对啊
<niejieqiang> 你是who啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 格瓦拉在厦门不能用。在厦门看电影的企图又落了空
<I_dont_say> CyrusYzGTt, 牛啊， irc 也实名
<I_dont_say> niejieqiang, 我不说
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 厦门看毛电影，吃海鲜，古浪屿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没钱玩
<CyrusYzGTt> I_dont_say§ ,吾，早在 2008年就實名了，，這是 漫長計劃的一步
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 或者去中国最NB的学府，夏大
<niejieqiang> 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 路上打架的都说自己是厦大的
<caleb-> I_dont_say: 用 64bit + 1.81GHz 内核，跑 arch linux
<I_dont_say> CyrusYzGTt, 你也实名???? 啥实名啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 去厦大推妹子也要钱的啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你应该去朝圣
<I_dont_say> caleb-, 你这黑客
<caleb-> I_dont_say: 用 64bit + 1.81GHz CPU，跑 arch linux
<niejieqiang> I_dont_say: 你是谁呀
<CyrusYzGTt> I_dont_say§  用 /whois CyrusYzGTt 
<MeaCulpa_> 路上打架的都说自己是厦大的...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 早就听说厦大的山上到处是用过的套子
<MeaCulpa_> 厦门妹子长得一般
<MeaCulpa_> 关灯
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 奶茶西施
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 没意思。三国杀，睡觉
<I_dont_say> 。。。。
<I_dont_say> niejieqiang, 拼你的 nick 啊。 不认识你的， 只是好奇， 你怎么irc也实名
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: lay shit,  shower
<I_dont_say> CyrusYzGTt, 你啥实名啊， 姓啥子
<I_dont_say> ho??? 明慧??
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 你也太无聊了
<I_dont_say> CyrusYzGTt, 妹子？？ 怎么看着像尼姑的名字
<flh> caleb-: 还没有弄出声音来
<I_dont_say> ho明慧????
<I_dont_say> knownbad, CyrusYzGTt 是妹子
<I_dont_say> knownbad, CyrusYzGTt 是小尼姑
<CyrusYzGTt> I_dont_say§ ,,, 寡人是 男人
<I_dont_say> 明慧?? 男人???
<knownbad> 你掀起她裙子看看
<I_dont_say> knownbad, ....
<CyrusYzGTt> I_dont_say§ 是 明輝
<I_dont_say> 哈哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> I_dont_say§ 本尊將 改名 明末
<CyrusYzGTt> 意爲 明日末日
<I_dont_say> 好吧
<hoxily> CyrusYzGTt, 清明末大师好
<hoxily> 呵呵
<I_dont_say> 铭慧 这个好听
<CyrusYzGTt> I_dont_say§ 等， 我父親 和 媽媽 離婚就自己改名 改姓  清
<knownbad> 看看是只鸟还是个窝。
<CyrusYzGTt> hoxily§ 恩
<I_dont_say> knownbad, ...................
<I_dont_say> 鸟巢
<knownbad> 是啊，男的是鸟，女的是巢。
<I_dont_say> knownbad, 你的啥时侯小鸟归巢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 进入grub后经常无反应 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351361 Ubuntu 11.10 开机进入grub后，选择Ubuntu系统，经常性的黑屏状态，进不去系统，也没有任何的报错，强制重启几次就能正常进入系统了，这是怎么回事阿？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bsx1990 — 2011-10-28 22:06 
<knownbad> 快来了
<I_dont_say> :)
<knownbad> 你换错了马甲了。
<I_dont_say> 好吧， 不说了。继续努力，快见到黎明了
<I_dont_say> knownbad, 哦
<knownbad> 用shameless_bith。
<knownbad> 错了。。。shameless_bitch.
<knownbad> 打错了。
<I_dont_say> .......
<I_dont_say> ....
<knownbad> 惨了，把我妈的股票卖早了。  少赚了八九百。
<nixzhu> ping
<CyrusYzGTt> knownbad§ 發來賀電
<tusooa> echo *;
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  736549016
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 不干
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: tusooa 加入游戏 (2/4)  736663048
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu安装kde环境之后输入法没有了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351362 因为不熟悉unity的界面所以换上了之前一直用的kde。。。语言也更新完成了，可是就是没有输入法。。。不但面板上没有语言栏，就连Ctrl+空格都调不出输入法。。。请问该怎么设置啊？还有，我先安装ubuntu再装上kde环境跟直接 ...
<tusooa> 后边一串数字为啥给个白色背景
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: tusooa 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  736757813  736757813
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: tusooa 已经加入, 请等待其他人 :)  736778782  736778782
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 因爲我們不清楚含義顯示的話也無意
<tusooa>  :em70 
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  736903360
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  736938766
<drazet> ！DDW
<drazet> 什么
<drazet> !DDW
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: drazet 加入游戏 (2/4)  736978423
<CyrusYzGTt> small type
<drazet> 没玩过
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: tusooa 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  737005360
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> echo *;
<tusooa> say for glob q/*/;
<niejieqiang> - -
<CyrusYzGTt> locate tusooa 
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  737245360
<CyrusYzGTt> find / --name tusooa | rm -fr'
<zova> !ddw
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: zova 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  737261844
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  737267032
<zova> 这个是什么玩意啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚，， 俺第，， 一次玩
<tusooa> !ddw
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: tusooa 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  737316282
<tusooa> /join #Oicebot
<flh> !ddw
<zova> 谁知道这个游戏怎么玩
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: flh 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  737443469
<zova> 怎么玩啊
 * oink_MTYqH DDW: 还有 zova CyrusYzGTt tusooa flh 没输入, 请  zova CyrusYzGTt tusooa flh  看我小窗吧  737473360
 * oink_MTYqH DDW: 还有 zova CyrusYzGTt tusooa flh 没输入, 请  zova CyrusYzGTt tusooa flh  看我小窗吧  737503360
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: tusooa 输入好了  737519813  737519813
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: zova 输入好了  737519860  737519860
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  737520001  737520001
<^k^> oink_MTYqH:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<tusooa> 78s
<CyrusYzGTt>  (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Landme> adam8157: Hi
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: zova 重新输入了  737712907  737712907
<adam8157> Landme: hi
 * oink_MTYqH DDW: 还有 flh 没输入, 请  flh  看我小窗吧  737743360
 * oink_MTYqH DDW: 还有 flh 没输入, 请  flh  看我小窗吧  737773360
<flh> caleb-: 谢谢，的确有声音了colinux
<Landme> adam8157: Printf("%d%%",100);合法吗
<adam8157> Landme: 大写P不合法
<flh> caleb-: 你发几个字给我吧，试试
<caleb-> flh: 几个字
<Landme> adam8157: 改成小写呢
<flh> caleb-: 是的，提示音成了
<adam8157> Landme: 为啥不合法呢
<caleb-> colinux++
<ofan> colinux--
<Landme> adam8157: 100是常量
<oink_MTYqH> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  737953360
<adam8157> Landme: I know
<wamyk> ...
<Landme> adam8157: printf("%s","abcd");合法吗
<adam8157> Landme: 合法 C不会做这种检查的吧
<Landme> adam8157: 输出abcd?
<drazet> c语言大小写不是敏感的么？
<drazet> 合法
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求解：banshee 管理库得时候，视频误认为音频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351364 如题，最近疯狂迷上ubuntu，在弄到音乐管理得时候，看到banshee管理音乐还是不错得，不过我放在视频文件夹 里得视频被banshee放到音乐的库里去了，视频的库却没有发现该文件，这是为何？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyell123 — 201 ...
<imtxc> 请教大家都用的什么阅读PDF 呢？
<caleb-> imtxc: google chrome
<CyrusYzGTt> evince
<imtxc> SumatraPDF 这个软件有没有Llinux版的呢
<caleb-> imtxc: foxit reader 有 linux 版
<imtxc> caleb-: 谢谢
<caleb-> 貌似 google chrome 的 pdf 也是改自 foxit
<Songfeng> 貌似 google chrome 的 pdf 也是改自 foxit??? 这怎么可能呢？
<Zypeh> conky里的圆如何分配阿
<caleb-> 据说 google chrome 的 pdf 是用 foxit SDK
<sleeped> Zypeh, 看那三个链接啊
 * ofan 低价出售VPN
<imtxc> 唉  又漏掉班里面上课的通知了。
<imtxc> QQ群。。。。
<imtxc> 要是这QQ跟飞信解决了  就完美了。
<caleb-> 上课还用 qq 通知的？
<drazet> ofan, 多少钱
<imtxc> caleb-: 恩啊，我们班有临时的调课什么的  都在QQ群给说
<ofan> drazet: 9 RMB/月，不限流量和时间
<kenifanying> ofan,教育网可用否？
<flh> imtxc: 学生？
<drazet> ofan, 真的假的阿 这么便宜？是oneleaf卖的那个么
<imtxc> flh: 恩啊。
<kenifanying> ofan, 天天推销……
<caleb-> qq 有官方的手机软件吧？
<flh> libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<flh> 上面的问题能不能解？
<ofan> kenifanying: 教育网就是渣
<caleb-> dbus 就是渣
<ofan> drazet: 不是，自己搞的
<drazet> ofan, 哦 服务器在国内阿
<imtxc> 飞信 看来只能用 web 了？
<ofan> drazet: 国外
<flh> caleb-: 想再完善一下rissi自息提示
<ofan> 在国内还翻个屁啊
<drazet> ofan, 哦？有测试地址么？
<ofan> drazet: 没地址，可以给测试
<kenifanying> ofan, 一点没错
<kenifanying> ofan, 我就用的垃圾的教育网，郁闷死掉
<flh> kenifanying:  我这里的教育网，速度不差啊
<drazet> ofan, 地址呢
<ofan> drazet: 没地址
<ofan> 直接给账号的
<ofan> 服务器地址不能随便透露
<drazet> 。。。。。。。
<kenifanying> flh, 各个学校不同吧
<gebjgd> imtxc: web飞信。webqq很好用了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 就别抱怨了
<knownbad> webqq烂
<ofan> drazet: 要么
<ofan> 现在剩余不多了
<knownbad> qq烂
<flh> kenifanying: 所以不能把教育网说得一点也不是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你都不用。说个屁
<DawnFantasy> 免费的东西，将就用吧
<drazet> ofan, 有搭好的web么 我测试一下速度
<imtxc> gebjgd: 好吧 
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我用webqq 快2年了。足够用了。在win的机器上都快用webqq了
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你们班也太次了。用qq传递消息
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那用什么呢？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 邮件
<imtxc> gebjgd: 短信电话的  也得班长花电话费呢  
<knownbad> gebjgd: 老婆学乖了，跟我上skype
<gebjgd> imtxc: 邮件
<gebjgd> imtxc: 邮件
<gebjgd> imtxc: 邮件
<imtxc> gebjgd: 条件不允许啊  等发现邮件 迟了。
<knownbad> 她年底来了后就只有她上qq了
<^k^> gebjgd: .. ..
<gebjgd> imtxc: 万一有人没有qq呢
<CyrusYzGTt> IRC
<knownbad> 咦qq打出来是全球？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 妻妾
<imtxc> gebjgd: 这个 到都有
<knownbad> gtalk好点。
<knownbad> 哪来到处有qq?
<gebjgd> imtxc: 我们班以前就是有人没有qq
<imtxc> 我说的我们班里面 就这情况
<knownbad> 我以前都没听说过。
<imtxc> 所以 班长都这么通知的。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 那就用webqq挂着呗
<gebjgd> imtxc: 又不麻烦
<Kandu> imtxc: 郵件客戶端會提醒的吧(我的每十分鐘檢查一次)
<knownbad> 还是用个长远些的，你去了国外还能用。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 都用就完了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 恩 只能这样了
<knownbad> 哈哈。
<ofan> drazet: 没啊
<Kandu> imtxc: 不過 qq 有 web版，也算跨平台了
<ofan> drazet: 直接账号测试不就是
<knownbad> 说的也是哦。  中国人口这么多。
 * gebjgd 拉屎去。之后开车去
<imtxc> Kandu: 恩 是的  
<drazet> ofan, 来一个试试
<knownbad> gebjgd: 如有人申请由中国来美国用电子递件快些。
<ofan> drazet: 你会连pptp vpn吧
<drazet> ofan, 不会
<ofan> drazet: ....
<ofan> drazet: 你是win?
<drazet> ofan, debian 不过没用国pptp
<gebjgd> knownbad: 开车去
<knownbad> 撞车去吧？
<knownbad> 瞄准些。
<knownbad> 年底假日多可以多休息。
<Zypeh> 谁人能来教我阿
<Zypeh> function draw_ring(cr,t,pt) 是什么意思？？
<Zypeh> function draw_ring(cr,t,pt) 的（cr,t,pt)是什么意思？？
<ofan> 走了？？
<bomb> --
<sleeped> Zypeh, 你看他处理啊， 那是型参
<Zypeh> 没有阿
<sleeped> Zypeh, 你帖源码
<sleeped> pastebin.com
<Zypeh> 不
<sleeped> 有源码的
<Zypeh> 那代码没问题
<sleeped> 你不是说不知道是啥么， 贴出来， 我看看是啥， 我做过那个的， 但忘了
<sleeped> 一个是坐标，一个半径， 一个是弧度， 你慢慢对应吧
<_Anja> 请教system函数
<sleeped> pt 应该是 point 坐标，  cr, t 忘了
<DawnFantasy> cr  circle radius ?
<Zypeh> http://pastebin.com/hMGCtK5h
<sleeped> Zypeh, 你细心点读那个函数的源码， 就可以知道这参数是干嘛的， 细心点哇
<Zypeh> sleeped, 我就是不懂那 cr, t 是从哪来的
<Zypeh> sleeped,都没指定
<sleeped> Zypeh, 奶奶的， 谁给你的， 这个就是我做的那个
<Zypeh> 我下载来的
<Zypeh> = =
<sleeped> ..............................
<sleeped> 在配置那里写的
<Zypeh> sleeped, 我懂
<sleeped> settings_table 是配置
 * mayli 提问，如果使用nmap 扫描到局域网的cs服务器？
<Zypeh> sleeped, 我知道
<sleeped> Zypeh, 配置上有点奇怪的， 我忘了， 等等
<Zypeh> sleeped, 我要去掉时钟的部分要怎样作？？
<mayli> > " 提问，如果使用nmap 扫描到局域网的cs服务器？\n"*2
<^k^> mayli,  提问，如果使用nmap 扫描到局域网的cs服务器？ 提问，如果使用nmap 扫描到局域网的cs服务器？ 
<sleeped> 去掉时钟???
<Zypeh> ： ）
<roylez_> mayli: nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<sleeped> 等等， 我找一个函数，如果那个函数找到了，就说明那个是我的了
<Zypeh> 如果我要去掉时钟的部分，我除了要去掉 settings_table 的时钟配置，分针，秒针指针，还有什么？？
<mayli> roylez_: 应该是找 -p 27015吧
<sleeped> Zypeh, 不好意思， 我弄错了， 不是我的
<Zypeh> 如果我要去掉时钟的部分，我除了要去掉 settings_table 的时钟配置，分针，秒针指针，还有什么？？
<roylez_> mayli: 我不知道你那端口
<sleeped> Zypeh,我也是依据这个源码改的， 所以看起来太像了。
<mayli> roylez_: 局域网里面机器好多…你这方法只是扫描联网的机器吧
<roylez_> mayli: 对
<Zypeh> sleeped, 如果我要去掉时钟的部分，我除了要去掉 settings_table 的时钟配置，分针，秒针指针，还有什么？？
<roylez_> adam8157: yaourt还要挂proxychains，cd
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是吧...
<adam8157> roylez_: 这样的话就买VPN好了
<Zypeh> sleeped, 如果我要去掉时钟的部分，我除了要去掉 settings_table 的时钟配置，分针，秒针指针，还有什么？？
<Zypeh> sleeped, 如果我要去掉时钟的部分，我除了要去掉 settings_table 的时钟配置，分针，秒针指针，还有什么？？
<sleeped> Zypeh, 不是我的， conky 的配置啊
<sleeped> Zypeh, 给那个的 conky 配置
<sleeped> Zypeh, 我全忘了
<sleeped> Zypeh, 不过花点时间可以知道， 先给 conky 的配置
<Zypeh> sleeped, 呃呃俄，我的conky配置只有lua——load，TEXT 以下都空白阿
<Zypeh> sleeped, lua_load
<sleeped> 那等等
<sleeped> 贴出来
<sleeped> 他原本的
<Zypeh> 原本？？
<Zypeh> sleeped, 我没改，我只删TEXT以下的
<Zypeh> http://pastebin.com/KQ319N10
<Zypeh> sleeped, http://pastebin.com/KQ319N10
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<ofan> roylez_: 主席来一个？
<sleeped> cr 是线的宽度
<flh> ofan: ssh多少一个？
<ofan> flh: 9 RMB/月
<sleeped> Zypeh, text 的也别删啊
<flh> ofan: ssh，半年一年可以吧？
<ofan> flh: 可以
<ofan> 欲购从速哈，卖两三个就不卖了
<Zypeh> sleeped, =  = 
<Zypeh> sleeped, 我找找看
<flh> ofan: 我的电脑是动态ip,为了方便，可能通过访问你主机上的ssh,再到我的主机？
<ofan> flh: 啥意思
<sleeped> Zypeh, text 下的那才是关键啊
<Zypeh> sleeped, http://pastebin.com/2HB51jnP
<sleeped> pt 就是 settings_table 里的属性
<flh> ofan: 想通过ssh水道来使用
<Zypeh> sleeped, 我要去掉的是时钟那部分哦？？不是要修改lua的？？？
<ofan> flh: 不管你干嘛用，我只管卖
<roylez_> ofan: 送一个，否则踢你
<roylez_> adam8157: transmission还是不如utorrent快
<flh> roylez_: 是的，不送，太小气。ofan
<sleeped> Zypeh, 不是
<ofan> roylez_ 是城管
<adam8157> roylez_: rtorrent路过
<sleeped> 删除${time %e}
<roylez_> adam8157: rtorrent也不行，还得靠流氓
<ofan> flh: 如果你是mm，可以考虑送你
<Zypeh> sleeped,  =  =
<flh> ofan: 来生吧，唉
<adam8157> roylez_: 我都是蹭别人迅雷离线用的
<roylez_> adam8157: utorrent起server，下载下来的都归root，牛死
<flh> ofan: 我们玩电脑的人，其实不在意几点钱，只是要方便 
<ofan> flh: 那你还在等什么
<sleeped> 酱紫吧
<ofan> flh: 欲购从速啊
<sleeped> Zypeh, lua_draw_hook_pre clock_rings 这行是调用  conky_clock_rings 函数
<adam8157> roylez_: 所以好多程序我都不用它们的server模式...例如mpd和mldonkey...
<flh> ofan: 又不知道行不行，速度之类的
<sleeped> Zypeh, 从lua源码你找得到那个函数的
<Zypeh> sleeped,  去掉？？
<Zypeh> sleeped,  去掉那lua_draw_hook_pre clock_rings ？？
<ofan> flh: 速度不错的，这里有买的，都说速度很不错
<sleeped> Zypeh, 不是
<sleeped> Zypeh, 我告诉你他是怎么运行而已
<sleeped> Zypeh, 删除时间
<flh> adam8157: 今晚上，配置mpd.conf 声卡，成了
<sleeped> Zypeh, 删除${time %e}这个就行
<ofan> flh: jyf和meaculpa都是我的客户 XD
<sleeped> Zypeh, 关键代码 是 conky_parse(str) 这里
<Zypeh> sleeped,  =  = ！
<flh> ofan: 我想想办法，能不能有更直接的方法，及时反映自己的ip,在外地
<sleeped> Zypeh, lua_draw_hook_pre clock_rings 这行是调用  conky_clock_rings 函数， 在此函数的 conky_parse(str)语句解释你的 text， 然后进行绘制。
<ofan> flh: 啥意思，你想要固定ip?
<ofan> flh: 链接ssh不需要固定ip
<flh> ofan: 不是，
<ofan> 你是主动连接
<ofan> 不是被动的
<Zypeh> sleeped,  去掉${time %e}只是不见了日期
<sleeped> Zypeh, 他解释 {%time %e} 时， 使用 setting_table 中 name的配置， 来绘制时钟， 同理， cpu啥的
<sleeped> Zypeh, 就是不用动lua
<flh> ofan: 我的是拔号上网，虽然路由后，是两天换个ip ,在外地就一时进不了自己的电脑
<sleeped> Zypeh, 你要去除啥
<Zypeh> 时钟 
<Zypeh> 那个会动的时钟，不是时间
<ofan> flh: 那你搞个vps去
<sleeped> {%time}都删了
<flh> ofan: 麻烦一点，进这个聊天室后，就能知道自己的ip了
<sleeped> Zypeh, 他是通过解释你配置来绘制， 而不是直接调用某个函数的。
<Zypeh> sleeped, 意思是说我自己来配置绘制，而不是lua定制了的？？
<ofan> flh: 要知道ip有很多方法
<flh> ofan: 一天下来，能不能买出100个ssh不？
<ofan> flh: 不能
<ofan> 我就卖几个
<flh> ofan:  诚心请教？
<ofan> 多了不卖
<sleeped> Zypeh, 只改 conky.rc 这个文件，不改 lua文件
<ofan> flh: 从查ip的网站获取
<ofan> wget就可以
<flh> 知道，
<flh> ofan: 我的问题是，在外地，不是本地，
<Zypeh> flh, curl ipconfig.me
<ofan> flh: 你在本机上获取了，然后每次更新就发到twitter上
<ofan> 或者贴到pastebin之类的
<ofan> 或者你搞个动态dns
<ofan> 方法太多了
<flh> ofan: 这个方便可以，但要自动定时发送文件
<Zypeh> sleeped, 意思是说我自己来配置conky.rc来绘制，而不是lua定制了的？？
<ofan> flh: 也就几百个字节
<sleeped> Zypeh, 对
<flh> ofan: 可怜我还没有弄懂动态dns,要申请什么的，在等，太繁了
<sleeped> Zypeh, 除非你想改模样
<ofan> flh: 花生壳
<Zypeh> sleeped, :)
<ofan> 现在路由器都支持花生壳了
<sleeped> Zypeh, lua_draw_hook_pre clock_rings 这行是调用  conky_clock_rings 函数， 在此函数的 conky_parse(str)语句解释你的 text， 然后进行绘制。
<ofan> 绑定后直接通过域名访问就可以
<sleeped> Zypeh, 他是直接解释你 TEXT 下的配置语句，来进行绘制。 的， 而不是直接调用函数
<flh> ofan: 最方便的方法还有没有，花生壳什么的，要申请，一过时间又不行
<sleeped> Zypeh, 你要看明白源码你着重看 conky_colock_rings， 和 conky_parse 这两行。 其他的则是具体绘图的
<flh>  ofan 可能还是ssh 最方便吧？
<ofan> flh: ssh方便毛
<ofan> 连上ssh,ip就是服务器的，你根本连不上你的机器
<flh> ofan: ???
<Zypeh> sleeped, 那用${memperc}%是代表我绘制lua里的memperc那个模块？？
<Zypeh>  sleeped conky_parse在哪？？
<Zypeh>  sleeped conky_parse在第几行？？
<sleeped> Zypeh, 看 你 setting_table 的 name 段
<flh> ofan: 还是让自己的irssi开着，在其它地方，换下用户进入，一下能查到
<ofan> flh: 你这都什么偏方
<Zypeh>  sleeped，对
<sleeped> Zypeh, lua 文件那最后的 conky_clock_rings 函数里， 有俩呢，你慢慢琢磨
<flh> ofan: 我没有弄花生壳，有什么办法啊，唉
<sleeped> conky_parse 是 conky 的系统调用
<ofan> flh: 你买我一年的ssh，我就给你弄
<sleeped> Zypeh, conky_parse 是 conky 的系统调用, 去官网那看文档。 昨晚给过三个网址的。
<Zypeh> sleeped, 好的
<flh> sleeped: 文本模式下，conky是不是绝对不可用？
<sleeped> flh, 那个我不知道
<flh> ofan: 我有ssh ,我当然可以弄
<sleeped> flh, 你自己弄个文本模式的哇
<Zypeh> flh, 有试过
<Zypeh> flh, 可以
<Zypeh> flh, 但是你看不到conky
<ofan> 跟ssh有毛关系
<flh> Zypeh: 谢谢，我是colinxu,没有图形界面，又想方便显示系统信息
<flh> Zypeh: 看不到，那就没有意义了，
<maxupeng1> 刚用源码安装了VIM7.3,现在想卸载，请问该怎么办？
<sleeped> flh, 你自己弄一个啊， 也不难会编程就行
<bombnet> - -
<flh> sleeped: 不行，只能死心去了
<Zypeh> sleeped, 在此函数的 conky_parse(str)语句解释你的 text， 然后进行绘制。这是什么意思？？
<sleeped> flh, 不难的， 都是从一些文件那读信息
<knownbad> make uninstall不行吗？
<sleeped> Zypeh, 你看官网文档，关于 conky_parse 函数的解释啊
<flh> sleeped: 没有图形界面，rissi的提示信息显示不了，老提示：libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus
<sleeped> 哦
<Zypeh> sleeped, This function takes a string that is evaluated as per Conky's TEXT section, and then returns a string with the result.
<flh> dbus-launch failed to autolaunch   flh D-Bus session: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed
<Zypeh> sleeped, 很简短啊啊
<sleeped> Zypeh, 就这意思啊， 解释 TEXT 啊
<flh> pietty0327.exe 能不能以标签的方便在一个窗口内打开？
<Zypeh> sleeped, 他解释TEXT给lua脚本，然后在绘制？？
<Zypeh> sleeped, 他解释TEXT里的什么函数？？
<flh> ofan: ssh -MNf <user>@<host> 
<sleeped> 就是 conky.rc 里 TEXT下的东西啊
<sleeped>         for i in pairs(settings_table) do
<sleeped>             setup_rings(cr,settings_table[i])
<sleeped> 理解下这段
<flh> sleeped: 你好像是研究conky?
<sleeped> flh, 我做过
<Zypeh> 这。。。。
<sleeped> 曾经做过，不过全忘了，现在基本上是重新再看一次
<Zypeh> sleeped, 应该是说是
<Zypeh> sleeped, TEXT里的某个函数赋值为i
<maxupeng1> knownbad，行了，谢谢
<flh> sleeped: conky输出如何将它定向到一个文本？
<sleeped> flh, 没听说过它有输出
<knownbad> maxupeng1: 别客气
<flh> sleeped: 如何能，那么查看一下系统信息也方便 
<sleeped> flh, 那个问的德国松鼠
<sleeped> flh, 有一系列文件可以看的
<flh> sleeped: 它是输出的，只是输出到桌面
<Zypeh> sleeped, 如果i和setting_table相称的话就绘制cr,i相关settings_table。。。。。。。
<Zypeh> 对吧？？
<sleeped> 对
<sleeped> Zypeh, 基本就这样，如果单是用他的话， 你直接配置 conky.rc 就行，不用动lua
<Zypeh> 如果i和setting_table相称的话就绘制cr,i相关settings_table。。。。。。。setting_table 的什么？？
<sleeped> 像 %{name arg} 那样的形式， name, arg啥的， 看 setting_table
<Zypeh> name？？
<flh> mpc next 
<flh> ls
<sleeped> 例如 ${cpu cpu0} 就会绘制 cpu
<Zypeh> sleeped, 那不是conky本身的函数（吓到）
<Zypeh> 吗？？
<sleeped> Zypeh, 单纯用的话， 不要动lua文件，除非你想修改他的显示方式
<sleeped> Zypeh, 被lua 接管了啊
 * mayli sleep
<sleeped> mayli, 啥事
<flh> sleeped: ?
<knownbad> hahaha
<sleeped> flh, 啥
<knownbad> 人家是去睡觉
<sleeped> knownbad, 哪里可以看到系统信息
<sleeped> knownbad, 内存啥的
<knownbad> 厕所
<knownbad> free
<flh> sleeped: 想起sleep
<flh> sleeped: /bin/sleep ,以为在/usr/bin
<sleeped> knownbad, 是在 /proc 那看么
<knownbad> 是
<sleeped> knownbad, 我看 eth0 的进出是哪个啊
<flh> 还有多少人没有睡啊？？
<sleeped> knownbad, 我看 eth0 的进出是哪个啊
<sleeped> knownbad, 我看 eth0 流浪怎么看
<flh> 二月里来
<dumb1224> flh: 现在是10月
<dumb1224> flh: you ok?
<flh> dumb1224: 听音乐，不错的
<alvin_rxg> moin alle
<dumb1224> flh: 听什么音乐？
<flh>  二月里来 ******
<flh> 续一把蒙山柴 炉火更旺
<flh> 添一瓢沂河水 情深意长
<flh> dumb1224: 音乐名：二月里来
<dumb1224> wtf...
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/vfPh0
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: 实拍老人倒地不肯起 讹诈女子遭质疑 - Google 搜索
<sleeped> flh, 查看网卡的是 cat /proc/net/dev | grep (eth0|ppp0) 
<flh> sleeped: 好的
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 好搞笑啊 lol
<sleeped> flh, 就是在proc 里找到对应的，就可以看到想要的信息了。 你自己写个终端的 conky
<sleeped> alvin_rxg, 怎么了，别笑掉你的尾巴
<alvin_rxg> sleeped: 对啊
<alvin_rxg> sleeped: 很不可思议的事
<sleeped> alvin_rxg, 哦
<alvin_rxg> 这不，公交车上都给老人家让座了，咋外头还这么乱呢。为老不尊的
<flh> sleeped: 我主要还是用win为主了，win下有软件，linux就有控制台了
<sleeped> Zypeh, 我想起来了， 他那个是， conky 显示他本身的 信息， 又绘图的
<sleeped> Zypeh, 不是接管， 就是做两次
<sleeped> 哦
<sleeped> alvin_rxg, 怎么了
<sleeped> 上不着天下不着地的
<alvin_rxg> 没事。反正国内的“精神”没救了
<sleeped> 不会啊， 上头不是要引导文化了么， 深入文化改革了不
<sleeped> 不说了
<sleeped> 不说了
<Zypeh> sleeped, 什么意思？？
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: 上头没用。
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> Zypeh, 就是例如%{time %s}，又显示时间又画图的
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> Zypeh, 就是例如%{time %s}，又显示时间文本又画图的
<flh> 请教如何方便的将动态的ip定时方便地发送到博客上？
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> 正因如此，我才修改，用一个不输出文本的命令忘了那个了貌似是 %{goto ...} 这个来绘制rings 和文本。 
<Zypeh> sleeped, 好的
<Zypeh> IAmNoSnuggleCat, 一定要一样？？
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> Zypeh, 啥一样。 就是说如果你不想显示他本身的文本， 用一个不输出文本的命令来代替， 不过要改下 setting_table， 以及其他
<Zypeh> 哦哦
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> Zypeh, 他是又显示conky本身会显示的文本，同时又用lua来画图的。 貌似必须得用它已有的命令，不过忘了。 要不你试下用一个没有的命令来看看？， 不过一定得改 setting_table 的设置中的 name， 来匹配
<Zypeh> 好吧
<Zypeh> IAmNoSnuggleCat, 你好有研究哦哦哦
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> %{knowbad_cpu cpu0}, setting_table中改对应的 {name="knowbad_cpu,......}
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> 不过应该不行的，应该是必需已有的命令
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> Zypeh, 我曾经蛋疼来改那个lua文件呢
<Zypeh> IAmNoSnuggleCat, 我就是要改啊啊
<Zypeh> IAmNoSnuggleCat, 画图定制啊啊
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 这好似蛮平常的呢。
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> Zypeh, 啥定制呢，如果只是去掉某些东西， 或改下那些部件的位置等，就单改conky.rc 里的。 
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> text section
<knownbad> 有时怪不得没人想帮忙，好心没好报。
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> 如果要改下颜色啥的， 改 setting_table 里的 bg_color, fg_color, radius,等等等
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> 如果不要他本身输出的文本，那就得麻烦点了， 先读懂那个lua文件
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> 慢慢改罗
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> Zypeh, 不好意思， 位置还是得在setting_table 那改， x, y 
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> knownbad, 上面有人
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 上次广东的小女孩就说不过去，但我听老婆说有些被拐卖的小孩就这么被残害了来骗钱。
<knownbad> 你又强奸了那个？
 * IAmNoSnuggleCat 坐等看 knownbad 被插菊花
<knownbad> 你一提起菊花就没人说话了
<knownbad> 您是菊花大侠。
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> :) 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 开完车了
<knownbad> 有浪费了保险？
<knownbad> 又
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然没有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我开车很小心的
<knownbad> 你就是浪费了。
<knownbad> 买了保险怎么不撞下呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 我撞过两次但都没在记录上。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有啥好的美剧么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我正在看dresden
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小光。干嘛呢？
<flher> flh hi
<knownbad> 没看过
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是那个阴阳师的
<knownbad> 我老婆十一月底面谈。  打算十二月带她过来。
<knownbad> 阴阳师是什么
<knownbad> dexter倒是不错。
<alvin_rxg> 酒足饭饱，开始想女人。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 手淫？
<alvin_rxg> 屁。看图
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你和你的邻居就没交流？
<alvin_rxg> 咋交流啊
<alvin_rxg> 房东每周可以碰到两次吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 聊聊啊
<alvin_rxg> 其他的就很少碰到了，碰到了也都是正忙着去干嘛的时候
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他们在屋里都干嘛？
<knownbad> 看图不手淫？  太扯
<alvin_rxg> 一个玩游戏，一个不知道干嘛。
<alvin_rxg> 一天一次，很多了啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你一天一次？
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<knownbad> 啊年轻真好
<alvin_rxg> 给个女人吧，试试一天5次
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 厉害。凤姐给你了
<alvin_rxg> 不管漂亮不漂亮，先有个女人再说。
<alvin_rxg> 毕竟关了灯都一样
<alvin_rxg> xD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 汉诺威那么多女人呢
<alvin_rxg> 那些都不是我的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你随便推倒一个不就行了
<alvin_rxg> 还不知道是不是已经有主了的呢
<flh> ssh -N -L2001:localhost:80 somemachine
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 推倒了。你厉害就是你的了
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> 每隔半小时一次
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86edf12dgw1dmk2fu4iknj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 有啥好的剪贴板管理工具吗？我好久没用了……
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你要是敢在现实生活里这么坦白一定可以带个女人回家。
<alvin_rxg> 么办法，之前主要是担心发生这样的事：“啥？”  “嗯，再说一遍”  “什么？” ...
<alvin_rxg> 11月11号，在这个特殊的日子，又得再跑趟医院
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 干嘛？
<alvin_rxg> nachkontrole
<alvin_rxg> *kontrollen.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还不去买个移动硬盘
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 弄个dockstar
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: raid1
<alvin_rxg> 然后干嘛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: nas
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: raid1
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<knownbad> 那不是更好，半推半就下就成了。
<knownbad> 其实没什么大不了，就被打个耳光而已
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是
<alvin_rxg> 嗯？
<knownbad> 有时听不见更好。
<knownbad> 她明知道你听不清楚就不会怪你了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是
<knownbad> 好吧，把她奸了吧。
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> knownbad, 美国是不是共产党人也有很多，正在看一视频， 不过很长， 说美国现在很多人都向往共产主义
<knownbad> 有疑问请教奸猫侠去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 奸了！
<knownbad> 不一定， 就左-中间-右。
<knownbad> 做就是社会主义点但不一定是共产。
<knownbad> 左。
<gebjgd> knownbad: the dresden files
<gebjgd> knownbad: 听说过么额
<knownbad> 哦，侦探片。
<knownbad> 旧了点。
<knownbad> 好似芝加哥70-80年代？
<knownbad> 背景
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道。没有好看的东西
<knownbad> 有个green lantern电影要不？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 啥东西？
<gebjgd> 给我
<knownbad> 等等
<knownbad> 上传中。
<knownbad> 拿午餐去。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要说你胆子也太小了
<alvin_rxg> 嘛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的奥地利同事周末就去酒吧
<gebjgd> 泡妹。之后就上床
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你想女人，怎么不去找啊
<alvin_rxg> 就我这衰样，很难找的
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> knownbad, 美国快变成共产主义了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这倒是。个儿太矮，长的又不帅。难啊
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> knownbad, http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/CFRKlctIQ5s/
<^k^> IAmNoSnuggleCat ⇪ ti: Fantasy, by DyE！--www.80ev.com_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 宣传
<gebjgd> http://6park.com/news/messages/46544.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: iPhone维修费被指暴利 按键进水 维修费上千元(图) -6park.com
<gebjgd> 傻X傻了
<gebjgd> http://club.6park.com/tea/messages/24249.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: 光着屁股转着圈丢人的女局长是谁? 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无聊啊
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 西方人的审美跟我们又不一样，别担心。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 也是。电影上传了么
<knownbad> 我看看
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> knownbad, 现在， 是不是共产主义已经渗透美国很多层面了。
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> knownbad, 奥巴马的父母貌似也是共产党人， 那视频上说的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 共和党人
<knownbad> 我是共和党在民主党的内奸。
<fivesheep> 贪婪的资本+自动化机器+人工智能 是一个毁灭性的打击
<knownbad> 奇怪了。上传了但没出现。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠
<knownbad> 可能有扫描。
<knownbad> 这还是高清的。
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> knownbad, 我想弄清楚一个概念性的问题， 民主，议会，三权分立 是不是资本主义专有的， 共产主义能不能有这些， 是否变成共产主义的，就必须是一党专政， 且人民不能另选他人管理国家的
<IAmNoSnuggleCat> 是否有多党制，民主议会， 三权分立的共产主义国家
 * IAmNoSnuggleCat 等待被插菊花中
<gebjgd> IAmNoSnuggleCat: 你还是考虑下怎么养活你儿子吧
<gebjgd> IAmNoSnuggleCat: 你还有时间有钱
<knownbad> 哦，还没上传完。
<knownbad> 还的一小时。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 抽游戏？
<fivesheep> 共产 和 社会主义 很不同的...  
<fivesheep> 共产共妻
<knownbad> 共产主义的一个要点是一党专政。  要不谁要共产？
<knownbad> 没听过共产主义是违反人性的吗？
<fivesheep> 可以有 民主社会主义, 但不可能有民主共产主义
<fivesheep> 不过共产也是可行的. 只要抛离人的因素
<fivesheep> 智能机器专政
<knownbad> 我把佛教和共产主义连在一起， 一个是志愿一个是被迫。
<snugglecat_> fivesheep, 那社会主义是否就必须一党专政呢
<fivesheep> snugglecat_: no
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 什么是社会主义？
<snugglecat_> fivesheep, 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 你见过真正的社会主义么
<fivesheep> 民主社会主义, 照样可以走选举流程
<snugglecat_> 不知道啊， 不就是来问概念性的问题么
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 政府的职能更大
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 你给顶一下。什么是社会主义
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 定义一下
<snugglecat_> gebjgd, 我不就是不懂才问的么
<fivesheep> 政府更多地参与到公共事务, 就业, 福利
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 不懂就不别问了
<snugglecat_> ..... 懂了才不问吧
<fivesheep> 总之不是 什么 共产主义的初始阶段
<gebjgd> 下载英雄无敌5
<gebjgd> 错了。英雄无敌6
<gebjgd> 明天玩
<fivesheep> 另外还有对待私有财产的态度
<fivesheep> 马列 就是一陀屎. 反人类
<snugglecat_> fivesheep, 我的概念是 政府只是 人民管理国家的代理人， 如果人民不满意某个党或某个人的管理， 在社会主义里， 是否可以通过某种形式来更换
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 你去看看袁腾飞的视频。说的很清楚
<fivesheep> 别盲目相信什么权威...
<knownbad> snugglecat_: 你说的是革命。  这是唯一方法。   历史上就是如此。
<fivesheep> snugglecat_: 那是另外一个东西了.. 
<fivesheep> 社会主义 不是天生独裁的
<snugglecat_> fivesheep, 其实我不管啥主义， 只要政府只是个代理人就行。 可以替换人民都可以接受的党来管理
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: hi
<snugglecat_> fivesheep, 其实我真的不管啥主义。 我也不懂， 不能一个党或啥怪胎坐着就不能下
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 好  ㍛ 
<knownbad> 如果政府不是人民选的拿来的由人民来替换？
<fivesheep> 那是反独裁
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 那你去推翻吧
<fivesheep> 这个你要自己争取了
<knownbad> 你想多了吧？
<fivesheep> 谁都帮不了你
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 我们等着你呢
<snugglecat_> 国家是人民的， 政府只是代理人角色
<fivesheep> 你问这些问题 跟  knownbad gebjgd alvin_rxg 之类的人都没关系
<fivesheep> 他们没准在偷笑呢
<knownbad> 那是个理想，连美国都做不到。
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 和 fivesheep 有关系
<fivesheep> 也没关系
<knownbad> 没，我哈哈大笑着。
<fivesheep> 我也在偷笑
<gebjgd> 没有好游戏啊
<gebjgd> 推荐个啊
<fivesheep> 没有抗争, 怎么会有希望
<fivesheep> dragon age
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 搞个来游戏, 异域镇魂曲
<knownbad> 但敢想就值得鼓励。
<fivesheep> 老*
<fivesheep> 太经典
<fivesheep> 我总想玩第二次
<snugglecat_> fivesheep, 所以说啊， 我不懂啥社会主义啥共产主义， 只要国家不是由一个党控制，做的不好，可以另换一个国家 ceo，如果共产主义也是可以酱紫， 我也无所谓
<fivesheep> snugglecat_: 共产主义 明令 独裁
<gebjgd> fivesheep: fps rpg？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: rpg
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: hi test
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 经典中的经典
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我不喜欢玩rpg
<snugglecat_> :)
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 您好有..  ㍛ 
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 如果你因为当年太年轻 而错过, 现在是机会
<fivesheep> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%BC%82%E5%9F%9F%E9%95%87%E9%AD%82%E6%9B%B2
<gebjgd> 下载命令与征服去
<knownbad> snugglecat_: 为了下一代，你想的没错。  但先保你自己。
<snugglecat_> 好的
<fivesheep> The game was not a significant commercial success but received widespread critical praise and has since become a cult classic. It was lauded for its immersive dialogue, for the dark and relatively obscure Planescape setting, and for the protagonist's unique persona, which shirked many characteristics of traditional role-playing games. It was considered by many video game journalists to be the best 
<fivesheep> role-playing game (RPG) of 1999, and continues to receive attention long after its release.
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 真的. 这游戏值得一玩
<fivesheep> 太经典
<fivesheep> 不是一般的rpg打斗
<fivesheep> 你可以完全不用打
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我喜欢rts
<fivesheep> dota?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 红警
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你就下载个这游戏玩玩吧
<fivesheep> 不好玩 不推荐
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 坦克抽坦克
<fivesheep> http://www.gamespot.com/features/6135401/the-greatest-games-of-all-time-planescape-torment
<^k^> fivesheep ⇪ t: The Greatest Games of All Time: Planescape: Torment - Features at GameSpot
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 肠男
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst:  刚有人推销 Tourment
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst:  刚有人推销 Torment
<knownbad> snugglecat_: 给你个ssh看影音。
<snugglecat_> 好的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 电影搞定了么
<knownbad> 还在传。
<knownbad> snugglecat_: 有没pidgin+otr？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 无肠男
<snugglecat_> 没
<knownbad> 那你用什么加密通讯？
<snugglecat_> 全公开
<snugglecat_> 我有 ssh
<knownbad> 去死吧。
<snugglecat_> :)
<snugglecat_> 谢啦
<gebjgd> snugglecat_: 你死定了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你看过american ghost story么
<snugglecat_> :), 这俩天我网总断
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刚开始的美剧
<knownbad> 你先教你儿子怎么帮你收尸吧。
<knownbad> 好似没有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 错了。american horror story
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在到了第四集了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 第一季第四集。相当不错
<snugglecat_> 我去忙了
<knownbad> 你不要？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 要啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 电影
<knownbad> gebjgd: 好似看过一两次但没印象。
<knownbad> 电影?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 电视剧
<knownbad> 嗯，可能有。
<knownbad> 那没印象。
<knownbad> 今天中午有chocolate cheesecake吃。。。
<snugglecat_> 我有 ssh 啦， 虽然看不了国外的视频， 其他的还是可以的。 总之谢谢了
<knownbad> 所以你不要？
<knownbad> k
<knownbad> 咖啡去
<snugglecat_> 给我也行， 麻烦的话就算了
<knownbad> 等你需要在跟我说省的你嫌弃。
<snugglecat_> 好吧。
<snugglecat_> 谢了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是alice
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还要多久？
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Horror_Story
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: American Horror Story - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<knownbad> 咦好了。
<knownbad> 刚刚没注意
<gebjgd> knownbad: 链接
<knownbad> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6125386/green-onion.mp3
<gebjgd> knownbad: mp3_
<gebjgd> knownbad: ?
<knownbad> 下载后转成avi.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为毛？
<knownbad> 为了防止被扫描。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正在下载了
<knownbad> green-lantern.avi太明显了。
<knownbad> 嗯。
<knownbad> 下完说声，我得删了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 知道了
<knownbad> 好似还有一个高清的。。。。。
<knownbad> 哦，transformer3.
<knownbad> 你应该看过了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无聊
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 为何？
<knownbad> 你在这里就是无聊呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥 alice?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 用过cli下的pidgin么？
<alvin_rxg> finch
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: mcabber
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额。只能连jabber
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看来还是要上finch
<alvin_rxg> .........................
<knownbad> 有用过finch.
<knownbad> 还可。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不会用。。。。
<^k^>  06:13
<gebjgd> knownbad: 5分钟后删除就行了
<knownbad> k
<knownbad> 你安息吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还没下载完
<gebjgd> knownbad: 1分43秒
<alvin_rxg> RIP
<alvin_rxg> rip gebjgd 
<gebjgd> knownbad:行了。删除吧 我睡觉去了
<knownbad> adios
<alvin_rxg> rip
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说什么呢
<knownbad> 日怕
<gebjgd> 困了。睡觉了
<knownbad> 他骂你
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 我只是跟着你说
 * gebjgd 上床
<knownbad> @@～
<knownbad> 小心奸猫侠。
<snugglecat_> knownbad, ....
<snugglecat_> knownbad, http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/UURvl2zlinU/ 不过这次路人救人了
<^k^> snugglecat_ ⇪ ti: 广东：连发两起幼童被碾死事件_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 广东 幼童被碾死事件 增城新塘
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-29
<_Anja> ChanServ: !time
<_Anja> ^k^: !time
<_Anja>  > ("%S")
<^k^> _Anja, %S
<_Anja>  > ("%s","ab")
<ineed> Hi
<ineed> test
<ineed> test
<ineed> Cyrus.hi
<lotutu> 大家好
<^k^> lotutu, 好  ㍠ 
<lotutu> root用户不能锁屏幕，有人知道为什么吗？
<lotutu> ubuntu 11.10
<ineed> test
<^k^> ineed, ....  ㍠ 
<ineed> Today will be fine
<lotutu> root用户不能锁屏幕，有人知道为什么吗？
<sinmdi> hi ghosTM55 
<ghosTM55> sinmdi: hi :)
<ghosTM55> sinmdi: 你是?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10 root用户无法锁定屏幕 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351395 ctrl-alt-l 和屏幕右上方的那个菜单中的锁定都不行，表现为屏幕变黑，但是有事件发生时直接返回到原来界面，没有询问密码的过程 普通用户没有这个问题，ctrl-alt-l工作正常 请问怎么修改使得root可以锁定屏幕？ 我看过 gconf-editor /desktop/ ...
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<SIDU> 早
<sinmdi> SIDU: good day.
<sinmdi> ghosTM55:  Im archl
<SIDU> 准备买个新电脑装 u11.10, 台式还是笔记本，在大陆买，还是回悉尼买呢？建议一下吧。
<_Ruby> roylez_: C中函数定义可以省略返回值类型吗?
<sinmdi> SIDU: 大陆
<SIDU> sinmdi: 哦。大陆大话，只好买笔记本了。
<sinmdi> SIDU:  if you want cheaper/better graphic card 
<ofan> _Ruby: 以前可以，现在应该会报错
<SIDU> sinmdi: 平板是不考虑的是吧？
<ofan> 求推荐netbook
<sinmdi> SIDU: see  http://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/55817
<^k^> sinmdi ⇪ t: Acer Iconia A501 32GB 3G for $399, A500 16GB for $249 from The Good Guys - OzBargain
<^k^> sinmdi ⇪ ti: Acer Iconia A501 32GB 3G for $399, A500 16GB for $249 from The Good Guys - OzBargain
<sinmdi> ofan: buy a tablet and install Ubuntu.
<ghosTM55> sinmdi: 没中文输入法?
<_Ruby> ofan: printf("%c",'a');这样写可以吗
<SIDU> sinmdi: 哦。那我肯定不是拿来玩的。主要还是常用键盘。不考虑 tablet.
<SIDU> 笔记本就是怕热。
<ofan> _Ruby: 这是函数调用
<ofan> 我也是
<ofan> 想要个带键盘的
<ofan> tablet打字不爽
<_Ruby> ofan: 在语法上有错误吗
<ofan> _Ruby: 没
<SIDU> 在飞机上带个笔记本还是很重的。以后还是国外一个，大陆一个，每次旅游就带个移动硬盘。哈
<SIDU> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=349196
<^k^> SIDU ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 征集Ubuntu11.10下表现完美的笔记本型号
<ofan> 买个netboook
<SIDU> 如果这么想，还是 tablet 好，万一要看个什么，有个屏幕。
<ofan> asus x101
<SIDU> ofan 什么牌子型号。我对这些都是很头昏，没有 idea 的。也很花时间。
<SIDU> 好的。我看下。。
<ofan> http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_X101
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Eee- ASUS Eee PC X101 
<SIDU> 以前买的电脑都是没有独立显卡，最近制作电影，发现有点卡，是否要买个独立显卡什么的呢？
<SIDU> 感觉还是上次那个谁？ xiehouli 说的，拿个 LiveCD 到电脑市场去现场测试，买回来就好用了。
<SIDU> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8514524915
<^k^> SIDU ⇪ ti: Asus/华硕 EeePC 1015PW 10寸 N570双核 2G 250G 国庆特价包邮-淘宝网
<SIDU> Intel Atom/凌动: N570 这个是什么档次？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于11.10到面板问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351398 昨天晚上升级到11.10，重启后发现变成了unity，我使用了gnoem经典界面，发现我的面板右击没有反映，唉，后悔啊 另副出现dock黑框解决办法 在终端输入gconf-editor， 勾选/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager这个键值即可。 统计信息: 发表于 由 apple1900 —  ...
<_Ruby> ofan:  max() int a {printf ("%d",a);} 在括号内可以省略形参吗
<_Ruby> snugglecat_: .
 * _Ruby 今天怎么没人?以前只有星期日下午才没人的呀.真奇怪
<maonx> tenzu test
 * _Ruby 都提前去做诺亚方舟了, -_- ?
<maonx> 没船票
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: Saint?
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 有人吗?
<_Ruby> gebjgd: .
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: something?
<ofan> _Ruby: 你这写的什么
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 怎么了？
<SIDU> 在大陆呆久了，居然看英文电影不是很懂了。这个倒是比较冷冻的事情，需要时间解冻。哈
<_Ruby> ofan: 自定义函数时.可不可以在括号内省略形参
<AsuraLe> _Ruby:   max(int a) {printf ("%d",a);} 你使想写这个吧？ 
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 人好少
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 你使想省略哪里的参数？ 省略参数 max(int a) 的？
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 你竟然知道 xiehuoli。。。也算元老了。
<SIDU> 哈。
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU： 飞机上看一晚电影就恢复了
<SIDU> 永远是菜鸟的元老。
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 把它写成 max() int a
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 可以吗
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 上次我都以为坐错了——同班飞机都没几个黑头发的人。
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 写成这格式使语言，放到括号里是c语言，拿出来，不认识
<SIDU> 不过张不大，也是挺好的。就像天山童老，换个角度看，也是很可爱的。只是每次要问那么简单的问题，希望你们不要太介意。
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 。。。
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 反正c编译器指定报错
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 我也是。
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: -_-"
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 玩 Urban Terror 吗？
<banban> EE同学在吗
<dungeon_jiero> banban: 斑斑在
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 什么东西长不大？
<dungeon_jiero> 好久不见在此了
<SIDU> dungeon_jiero: 我很多方面都是很白吃的，所以我不是很明白你说什么哦。
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 游戏
<_Ruby> dungeon_jiero: -_-"
<banban> 哦  上来问关于opera的问题 求推荐opera插件 dungeon_jiero 
<dungeon_jiero> banban: 哦。我算了，我不知道opera还需要插件的。
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 省略返回值类型可以吗
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 主席讨厌。
<banban> 我认为完善的浏览器都应该有插件的
<banban> 主席在哪儿 
<dungeon_jiero> 主席在挂机
<SIDU> dungeon_jiero: 我对游戏真白吃，就玩过俄罗斯方块，以及挖累，不过不玩优秀也让我多了很多时间。哈。
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: void类型的函数可以省略，其他的不可以
<banban> dungeon_jiero: 昵称是啥 
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 你刚开始学C？
<_Ruby> dungeon_jiero: 主席像腊肉一样挂着在那.不是我
<SIDU> dungeon_jiero: 正在观看 <泰诺星球>
<dungeon_jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<banban> roylez: hi 在吗 
 * _Ruby -_-"
<roylez_> banban: 死斑斑
<AsuraLe> SIDU: 你说的长不大的小可爱是你么？
 * _Ruby 开个玩笑都不行,-_-"
<banban> roylez_: 早上好  推荐opera的插件给我吧 谢谢
<dungeon_jiero> SIDU: 我倒是好久不电影了。。。上一次看的大概是变形金刚3
<SIDU> 哈
<roylez_> banban: 不用欧仆啦
<dungeon_jiero> banban: 这里大概没有用 opera的了。。。
<banban> roylez_: 谁用呀 除了EE EE好像不在
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 好想是int的可以省略吧?
<dungeon_jiero> banban:  我用，但不用插件；
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 我记得不可以，这种问题，你自己试一下就知道了阿
<banban> dungeon_jiero: 我要类似FF中vimperator的opera中的插件 
<dungeon_jiero> banban: 这么有名气的东西google一下就出了吧。。。
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 偶是思想上的巨人,行动上的侏儒
<roylez_> _Ruby: 你是YY党
<banban> dungeon_jiero: 也是 不过刚才在插件里没有搜到vim关键字 我去google啦 麻烦各位了
<cfy> roylez_: 蛋蛋怎么不在？
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 你要学C还不行动。。。
<cfy> 学习C？
<cfy> 个陷阱重重的语言
<roylez_> cfy: 玩蛋去了吧
 * _Ruby me
<Kandu> _Ruby: 可寫 max(a) int a; { ... } 或者  max(int a) { ... }  前一種是 K&R, 不推薦，可省略類型。但參數都省不了的[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[1~
<dungeon_jiero> banban: 那就没吧。
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 单挑？
 * Kandu 不穩定的 ramhost 啊 T.T
<cfy> roylez_: ?
<roylez_> cfy: 三国杀
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 杀了主席
<cfy> roylez_: 不要，我菜的很。。。。怕被虐
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 你去吧。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: æ­»cc
<cfy> roylez_: 我去买早饭去。。。
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 我没玩过
<cfy> Kandu: 在家里的就是好。。。
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: - -!那你还说。。。哪有那么容易啊。。。。要被主席纯虐的。。。
<dungeon_jiero> cf
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 听说就是卡牌游戏啊。
<cfy> Kandu: 我感觉我太堕落了。。。整天dota....
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，有些地方限制少
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 嗯。
<cfy> Kandu: 你说C？
<Kandu> cfy: 家裡就是好
<_Ruby> Kandu: 省略返回值的类型,是void可以省略,还是 int可以省略?
<cfy> Kandu: C太那个了。。。写出来，还有隐含bug....
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 还是用lisp好了。。。
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 来帮我
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 帮我
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 帮不了。我去买早饭。。。
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 用你玩dota的时间帮我
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 你可以和 roylez_ 玩 8人的。然后专杀 roylez_,即使你和 roylez_ 一队的。。。。
<banban> dungeon_jiero: opera下载呢 你用的啥插件
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 我上次就这样 哈哈哈
<banban> 男人们啊 。。。。
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 专杀 roylez_,不管角色如何
 * pocoyo 很震惊 看到 办办啊
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 不过，前提是你比 roylez_ 先来。。。。
<roylez_> cfy: cc果然你阴险了
<banban> pocoyo: hi 你用opera不
<cfy> roylez_: .
<pocoyo> banban: 不 hi . 我不用那个.
<Kandu^home> _Ruby: 你說啥？
<cfy> banban: opera还要插件？
 * cfy afk
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我先學學其他的
 * _Ruby 请问Opera有木有Socks插件?
<dungeon_jiero> banban: 我不懂女人。我把女人和男人看成一样的。
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: lol
<banban> dungeon_jiero: 好吧 
<banban> cfy: 不要吗？感觉应该都应该要插件的吧。。。
<dungeon_jiero> roylez_ 还没杀够？
<_Ruby> Kandu^home: int f() {}可以写成f() {}吗
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 不可以，必须定义函数类型
<_Ruby> Kandu: 省略的返回值类型到底是void还是int?
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 你是 Evanescence ?
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 应该不是吧？ Evanescence没这么....吧？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 没怎么？
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 好像以前若不说明返回值类型,默任是int
<_Ruby> dungeon_jiero: 没这么菜
<_Ruby> dungeon_jiero: 俺可不是那个鸟人
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 哈阿海
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 如果默认的话，肯定是void，但是介于不写函数类型不是个好习惯，所以我已经很久没有过函数声明无类型的时候了。
 * dungeon_jiero 果然猜不对
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: C真麻烦,感觉还不如asm简单
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: c不是解释型的语言....
<roylez_> cfy: 斑斑呢？
<cfy> roylez_: 退了
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 我看看我帐号还记得不
<roylez_> cfy: 杀完一把就没影了
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: 来嘛，单挑
<cfy> roylez_: where?
<roylez_> cfy: 南蛮入侵
<AsuraLe> 无懈可击
<cfy> roylez_: 然后呢？
<AsuraLe> cfy: 你没玩过这种的？然后该你出牌
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 我进了
<roylez_> cfy: 标准 7599 999
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 祝你马到成功
<roylez_> cfy: 找到路没？
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 没有形参的话.可以在括号内写void吗
<cfy> roylez_: 没。。
<roylez_> cfy: 1v1标准，自由频道
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 没有参数你写void干吗？ 而且void是一个类型，参数列表就相当于定义变量
<roylez_> cfy: 5禁知道不？不准用主公，华佗，吕蒙
<cfy> ...
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 见有人那样写过-_-"
<cfy> roylez_: 不知道
<roylez_> cfy: 现在你知道了
<AsuraLe> 以前文字三国杀，导致了无数的wow灭团
<AsuraLe> 尤其是在冰冠堡垒
<_Ruby> dungeon_jiero: 裸姐,俺现在不知为什么开始对女人感兴趣了
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 靠。 meego的intel版本 Tizen Summit 2011 。。。来了。
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 你是谁啊。。。
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 你谁啊，是男是女。。。
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 你名字就已经够女性化了，你还对女人感兴趣。。。
<_Ruby> dungeon_jiero: 男
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 我也对女人有兴趣。
<_Ruby> dungeon_jiero: 纯情小处男
<flh> 女人是什么？是一支烟，是一块冰，是一本书，抑或是一首歌？
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 纯情是啥意思。。。
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 女人对我来说就是一种生命。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<AsuraLe> dun
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 纯情小处男
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 意思就是他不是gay
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<roylez_> cfy: ca
<flh> dungeon_jiero: 明白，是你生活的另一半，对不？
 * _Ruby -_-"
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 错。
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 我从来没仔细考虑过。
<flh> dungeon_jiero: 是男人的表白？
 * AsuraLe :-D
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 男人/女人，我都是当作人考虑。。。
 * _Ruby 裸姐不是女的吗
<flh> dungeon_jiero: 那你是哲学家？还是艺术家或诗人？
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 我是男的
<dungeon_jiero> flh: 我是笨蛋共产主义者
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 亦或是双性或者使中性人？
 * _Ruby 裸姐是It girls
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 哦。你吗？
<Kandu> _Ruby: int
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 中性？或许吧。。。
<flh> ubuntu是女人，哈哈，是一个可能成功弃妇一样的女人。
<_Ruby> dungeon_jiero: -_-"俺是男的
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 你是女的
<Kandu> _Ruby: 還有，沒參數得填 void,  int func(void) 這樣
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 说实话，从说话到表情，没看出你哪点像男的~~
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 不用说，你的眼光太差——。。。
<AsuraLe> Kandu: 好像不填也可以吧？
<_Ruby> dungeon_jiero: 俺让ee用大预言术把你变成party girl
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby ee对我不奏效
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 其实我就没关心过他/她的性别
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 恩就是，不就是人吗。。。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 我有时候也特别好奇女人。。。
<_Ruby> Kandu:  f()那就是Default为int啦?
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 那是老式語法，不推薦的
<Kandu> _Ruby: 老式的是
<flh> www.google.hk有时会联不上，是不是？
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 构造诡异，思维奇特~~
<Kandu> _Ruby: 現在的，必須有類型說明
<AsuraLe> flh: 不适有时，使经常
<flh> AsuraLe: 谢谢，有法子解决不？
<_Ruby> Kandu: void void(void)可以吗
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<roylez_> cfy: 咋跑了？
<AsuraLe> flh: 翻墙，或者尝试www.google.com/ncr,或者等5分钟
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 被干掉了
<Kandu> _Ruby:  看書去
<roylez_> cfy: 叫你丫玩闪电
<cfy> roylez_: T_T
<cfy> roylez_: 不来了
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 玩石头去
<roylez_> cfy: .......
<flh> AsuraLe: 可怜我不会翻啊，在这个时代
<roylez_> cfy: 你欠我一个8k内存的电子书
<AsuraLe> cfy: 1v1你还玩闪电？你真的会三国杀么？
<cfy> AsuraLe: 最后一搏啊。。。。
<cfy> AsuraLe: 你去干掉 roylez_...
<AsuraLe> flh: 那就等v;
<_Ruby> Kandu: 俺是思想上的巨人,行动上的侏儒.你就告诉俺吧.
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<ofan> _Ruby: 你是谁的马甲？
<cfy> _Ruby: ruby....
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<cfy> Tod
 * ofan 求推荐netbook
<flh> 希望有人能讲解一下如何翻墙？
<_Ruby> ofan: 俺不是马甲
<dungeon_jiero> 谁知道这是台什么平板 ？？ http://www.meegoexperts.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/WeTab-MeeGoExperts-Stock-Website-500.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你看看
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 试问你见过哪个语言可以用关键字作为函数名或者是变量名的？这么废的问题你也能问的出来
<cfy> _Ruby: 小马甲
<cfy> roylez_: 要不去玩5人的？
<flh> AsuraLe: 给点资料吧，我的确太需要翻墙，唉。
<cfy> 多来几人
<cfy> 有没有人三国杀？
 * _Ruby /me Aldrage
<AsuraLe> flh: 我也不会翻墙
<cfy> roylez_: 不想被虐。。。。
<flh> AsuraLe: 唉，你太谦虚了吧，鬼才信哩
<cfy> roylez_: 好像没人啊。。。。那我还是去玩石头。。。
<AsuraLe> flh: 曾经尝试过免费翻墙，但是命中太低，所以放弃了
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 石头是啥？
<cfy> AsuraLe: 你怎么不和主席玩？
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: -_-....
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 硅
<drazet> 拉拉
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 怎么玩？
<AsuraLe> cfy: 我白天不玩游戏
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 对了。我要你帮忙啊
<flh> AsuraLe: 我用过免费代理，也笨，不太好用就停止了
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 接上单片机。。。然后么。。。。看这个石头的功能了
<AsuraLe> cfy: 要晚上我就陪他玩~
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 有没有Linux下的DSP开发环境？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351407 哎，都说Linux下自由，可是真的拿来工作是左右碰壁 先是单片机的开发，有MCU8051IDE，算是解决了 现在轮到DSP的开发，找了一天就找到Linux DSP Tools，好像只是正对OMAP5912的开发， 不知道Linux在芯片开发领域有什么建树，都是好像Wind ...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席晚上玩。。。
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> AsuraLe: 晚上5人或者8人的来?
<drazet> flh, 你翻墙以后去干吗
<flh> AsuraLe: 到ofan那里弄个SSH，不知能不能翻？
<AsuraLe> flh: 使的免费代理经常失效，所以我就放弃了
<AsuraLe> cfy: 随意
<cfy> AsuraLe: o
<AsuraLe> 如果在IRC文字玩玩，白天也是可以的
<flh> drazet: 只是为了搜索内容多点，速度快点
<cfy> AsuraLe: how?
<drazet> flh
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，快去写个三国啥的irc版本
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，快去写个三国杀的irc版本
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你来了。。。
<drazet>  flh 那你用不着翻墙了  google.co.uk 以后用这个
<namoamitabuddha> 我装了gv之后
<flh> drazet: 谢谢，我用用
<namoamitabuddha> 每次fx里面打开pdf文件都默认用gv打开
<AsuraLe> cfy: 其实就是随便报牌名~~~一般起手都是南蛮之类的群体锦囊
<namoamitabuddha> 结果卡死
<namoamitabuddha> 我看见firefox的"首选项" -> "应用程序"里面"PDF文档"分明写着"总是询问"
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么回事
<flh> drazet: 第二层的联接，关天也打不开，慢，
<drazet> flh, 教育网？那就没办法了
<AsuraLe> cfy:一般有人起手就有人接 
<flh> drazet: 不是的，我是宽带的，adsl
<flh> drazet: uk后辍是表示什么地方？
<drazet> flh, 我一直用着的 都一样  是大英帝国
<cfy> AsuraLe: 然后呢？
<AsuraLe> cfy: WOW那段时间，就因为在地区频道玩导致每天无数人死在冰冠城寨的FB里
<flh> drazet: 搜索的速度的确快，跟以前的差不多
<cfy> AsuraLe: 还是不明白。。。。
<AsuraLe> cfy: 然后就没有随便出牌就完了~
<cfy> AsuraLe: 哦。。。。
<AsuraLe> cfy: 说白了就是随便说牌名而已
<cfy> AsuraLe: ....
<_Ruby> http://www.google.com/ncr
<^k^> _Ruby ⇪ ti: Google
<cfy> 然后，出了8次以后。。。全部死光了。。。
<AsuraLe> cfy: 因为中途随时会有人加进来的，所以几乎很难判断什么时候使所谓的一轮结束
<flh> drazet: 可惜就是打开联接有点慢，只是百度感觉不太强
<cfy> AsuraLe: ...那一直无中生有。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 哦, 是mozplugger的缘故
<flh> http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://lidonglin.blogspot.com/2008/12/colinuxubuntu804.html&sa=U&ei=FG2rTtCYJ6aaiAfqwuXEDw&ved=0CBIQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNFbUgTig5onoAOBWqPpafBvS9xSlA
<^k^> flh ⇪ t: 行者的足迹: colinux + Ubuntu 8.04 (1) --- 桌面环境起步
<AsuraLe> cfy: 你果然NC，都让你随便说牌名了，你说无中生有.....
<cfy> AsuraLe: 全是得到 无中生有和aoe
<cfy> AsuraLe: 等有100000张牌的时候。。。。。
<cfy> AsuraLe: 一直放。。。。
<AsuraLe> cfy: 不用无中生有你也可以无限AOE
<cfy> AsuraLe: why?
<AsuraLe> 这种文字版的又没规定你手上的牌，
<cfy> 没规定数量？
<cfy> 那怎么说死了？
<cfy> 如果你有一万血
<AsuraLe> cfy: 你自己说的死了.....我跟你说这个死不了...
<cfy> AsuraLe: ...
<cfy> AsuraLe: 没意思
<AsuraLe> cfy: 不用一万滴血，三滴血也死不了人，
<AsuraLe> cfy: 这种的乐趣你不懂~
<cfy> AsuraLe: 全部挡住？
<cfy> 杀，闪，无懈可击
<AsuraLe> cfy: 你不会吃桃阿？
<AsuraLe> cfy: 使的
<cfy> AsuraLe: ...
<AsuraLe> cfy: 是的，这种人多的时候就是靠反应的~
<cfy> AsuraLe: 那我不说话呢？
<AsuraLe> cfy: 因为可能很多人同时出牌，要接
<cfy> AsuraLe: 。
<AsuraLe> cfy: 你不说话就说明你不玩了，无视你
<flh> mpc next
<cfy> AsuraLe: 那不是有个杀人血，自己加血的英雄么？
<AsuraLe> cfy: 这种是想接的人自己接就行了，如果没有人接了，那就结束了...
<cfy> AsuraLe: ...
<cfy> 桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃桃
<drazet> flh, 忍一忍就过去了
<cfy> 酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒酒
<AsuraLe> cfy: 这种文字版的英雄没意义，英雄唯一的价值就是他们说的那些话
<flh> drazet: 谢谢提醒
<AsuraLe> cfy: 一次只能出一张牌
<cfy> AsuraLe: 好吧。
<_Ruby> baidu.co.jp是什么网站?
<AsuraLe> 比如： 杀-> roylez_
<cfy> AsuraLe: 因为我一直被杀，所以一直桃啊。。。
<cfy> AsuraLe: 然后 roylez_ 不理你。。。 roylez_死了？
<cfy> AsuraLe: 那我 桃-> roylez_
<AsuraLe> cfy: 这种你要看其他人的牌然后应对，
<AsuraLe> 南蛮入侵
<cfy> AsuraLe: 无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无无懈可击
<cfy> AsuraLe: 把所有人的都无懈可击
 * _Ruby -_-''''''
<AsuraLe> 万箭齐发~
<cfy> 无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可击无懈可å
<AsuraLe> 知天易，憾天难
<cfy> 全部无卸掉
<AsuraLe> 你的牌太多了
<cfy> AsuraLe: ...
<cfy> AsuraLe: 你说的。。
<cfy> roylez_: 还不出来。。。有人在杀你了。。。
<AsuraLe> cfy: 难道你不知道“你的牌太多了"是甘宁的台词么？
<cfy> AsuraLe: 。。。。。。你随便拿
<xiaobai_ubuntutu> 这里也是三国杀？
<cfy> xiaobai_ubuntutu: 我们在意淫
<AsuraLe> cfy: 文字版三国杀的唯一规矩就是所有的话必须使牌名和游戏角色的台词~
<cfy> T_T
<xiaobai_ubuntutu> 刚杀完，一进来就看见
<cfy> 我太惨了。。。
<AsuraLe> xiaobai_ubuntutu: 文字版，来玩不？
<Kandu> cfy: 魔獸爭霸可遠程對戰不？
<xiaobai_ubuntutu> AsuraLe:怎么玩？
<cfy> Kandu: 可啊。上vs或者浩方就行
<Kandu> cfy: 直接輸入 ip 呢?
<cfy> Kandu: 其实我就是魔兽争霸啊
<cfy> Kandu: 那不行吧，哪里给你输入？
<AsuraLe> cfy: 文字版的三国杀除了AOE和点名，目标都只是别人的牌和自己
<cfy> AsuraLe: 杀-> roylez_
<Kandu> cfy: diablo II 就可以的，沒理由 warIII 不行呃
<AsuraLe> xiaobai_ubuntutu: 你也没玩过？ 这玩意不知道是不是wower发明的，反正当时在cwow玩的很火
<AsuraLe> 杀-> cfy
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似没看到。你可以自己写个平台嘛
<cfy> AsuraLe: 交给 roylez了
<AsuraLe> Kandu: 那的vlan
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 不懂
<cfy> T_T
<AsuraLe> cfy: 要转你得说 大乔流离的那个台词
<xiaobai_ubuntutu> AsuraLe:问一下，名字后面加冒号是干什么用的？
<cfy> AsuraLe: 。。。。。。那我直接被kick了。。。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus-googlepinyin打不出汉字 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351415 按照http://code.google.com/p/libgooglepinyin/wiki/INSTALL 上的步骤分别安装了libgooglepinyin和ibus-googlepinyin，并重启了机器 然后设置ibus输入法为googlepinyin 结果能出现googlepinyin的状态栏，也能打出英文 但就是打不出汉字，这是什么原因呢？ Screenshot ...
<AsuraLe> Kandu: 局域网游戏是要指定IP的，浩方这种其实就是一个vlan
<AsuraLe> Kandu: 你想阿，直接输对方ip理论上是可以，但是你怎么知道对方的ip呢？尤其是很多时候还涉及到子网
<cfy> AsuraLe: Kandu 是hacker
<AsuraLe> cfy: 笨，你可以闪啊~
<cfy> AsuraLe: 你闪个给我看看。。
<AsuraLe> 你杀个看看，我就闪给你看看
<cfy> roylez_: 主席
<AsuraLe> 他好像不在了~
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> roylez_: 把 AsuraLe kick了。。
<cfy> roylez_: 他要表演闪。。。
<flh> irssi 窗口如何才能切换为后台？
<AsuraLe> cfy: 貌似人家很忙，么空搭理我们
<cfy> 要不要这样。。。
<AsuraLe> flh: ctrl_z ?
<flh> AsuraLe: 请教irssi窗口如何才能切换为后台？
<cfy> flh: screen+irssi嘛
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 做 server 的報 ip
<xiaobai_ubuntutu> 啊
<flh> cfy: 是的
<flh> cfy: ctrl 加 x 没有成功
<_Ruby> http://apps.baidu.com/share/detail/6591076
<flh> cfy: ctrl 加 z 没有成功
<cfy> flh: 开个新的windown嘛
<AsuraLe> Kandu: 你试试暗黑那样能连不，如果能的话那么war3也可以
<cfy> Kandu: 去平台啊。
<AsuraLe> flh: 很有可能他没desk
<cfy> 平台就是解决这种问题的呀
<cfy> 局域网就直接玩。否则平台啊。
<cfy> 多好的解决方案
<_Ruby> ?
<cfy> _Ruby: ruby会不？
<_Ruby> http://twitter.com
<^k^> _Ruby ⇪ t: Twitter
<flh> AsuraLe: 没有成功，用ctrl+z
<_Ruby> cfy: 不会
<AsuraLe> ....
<cfy> flh: 开个新windown得了
<AsuraLe> flh: 等下我帮你试试....
<_Ruby> http://apps.baidu.com/share/detail/6591076
<AsuraLe> 由于我用的pidgin，所以没有irssi
<cfy> flh: C-a d
<flh> cfy: 我是ssh登录，都要开SSH,不太方便
<AsuraLe> 上个irc你还ssh。。。。。过了吧？
<cfy> flh: 直接吧screen detach
<cfy> flh: C-a d
<cfy> flh: 再screen -r回来
<AsuraLe> flh: ctrl+z不不适可以stop他么？
<cfy> Kandu: http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/10/28/1047242
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国专家称用电脑5小时以上将影响男性精子
<ofan> c-z是suspend
<_Ruby> Kandu: main()的返回值类型好像只能是int,缺省也是int, void main()是错的
<cfy> ofan: 直接detach掉也不错
<superlightning> e
<cfy> _Ruby: 那是
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用vimperator
<superlightning> 我在学perl，哪位给些意见，perl的精华是什么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: maskray
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ... 我当然知道
<_Ruby> cfy: 害人不浅的谭浩强啊
<cfy> superlightning: ee说是御风而行
<flh> cfy: 用ctrl+a 就死了，窗口没有反应
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 打电话给他
<cfy> _Ruby: 谈好强这sb
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ......
<superlightning> cfy: 什么意思，不懂 
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 他周末肯定有空的
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: 国内教材有好的么? C语言我说
<AsuraLe> flh: 用 ctrl+z
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 漫游......
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 干嘛国内？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: C和指针 翻译的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我是说又不止THQ
<flh> ls
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: thq?
<flh> ls
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不要说术语啊。。我菜鸟
<_Ruby> namoamitabuddha: 好像没吧,
<superlightning> 其实英文的c编程不难懂 
<AsuraLe> flh: 喊你ctrl+z ,要看的时候fg调回来
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 各种不解释
<flh> cfy: 用ctrl+z，只是冻结窗口
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 还不去复习？
<superlightning> vim 吗
<cfy> flh: 开个新的windown完了，screen就是为了开新窗口啊
<flh> cfy: 可能跟screen这个有关
<superlightning> 挺好用 
<AsuraLe> flh: 不没有冻结，消息一样会往里存，而你可以输其他命令
<_Ruby> cfy: Tan hao qiang
<cfy> _Ruby: ....
<namoamitabuddha> superlightning: The C Programming Language?
<AsuraLe> flh: 那你ctrl+z以后再bg不久行了？
<_Ruby> cfy: 这又不是我说的
<superlightning> 我在学perl，哪位给些意见，perl的精华是什么？	
<cfy> _Ruby: 我知道
<cfy> superlightning: 写起来方便
<flh> AsuraLe: 是的，不行，不能回到xterm
<superlightning> 哦
<AsuraLe> flh: 什么意思？
<cfy> superlightning: 处理文本方便
<namoamitabuddha> 有谁用vimperator?
<flh> AsuraLe: 还是多开一个ssh窗口
<cfy> superlightning: 如果你要做项目。还是推荐你common lisp
<superlightning> peri编程主要学啥 ？
<AsuraLe> flh: 你是在哪里用的阿？
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 而且啥也没有啊。。。
<cfy> superlightning: 正则和各种细节
<namoamitabuddha> superlightning: mastering perl
<_Ruby> namoamitabuddha: 那个什么未名站上有K&R的中文版
<flh> AsuraLe: 我是远程用。
<namoamitabuddha> _
<superlightning> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: K&R?
<namoamitabuddha> superlightning: Learning Perl
<cfy> superlightning: 学了perl,即使以后你不用perl,你也会了正则。
<cfy> superlightning: 正则知道不？
<flh> AsuraLe: 我的虚拟机启动在后台，然后SSH进去，再打开irssi聊天
<superlightning> 正则我看了，美学
<cfy> superlightning: 美学？
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: 我现在看到的版本是ANSI的
<superlightning> 没学perl之前
<_Ruby> namoamitabuddha: ?
<flh> AsuraLe: 环境没有说明白，可能就行不通了吧
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: The C Programming Language
<superlightning> cfy: 没学perl之前
<AsuraLe> flh: 。。。。还虚拟机.......我直接在ctrl+alt+f1下都管用......
<cfy> superlightning: 学common lisp，其他不用学习了
<AsuraLe> flh: 你的配置可能需要修改
<superlightning> 我就是在虚拟机里聊天的 
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: 对了, 啥叫K&R的?
<superlightning> 一个人名
<flh> AsuraLe: 主机是win,再安装一个colinux 下的debian
<superlightning> 或者 两个
<namoamitabuddha> 我只知道indent style
<cfy> .....
<cfy> superlightning: 那必然两个啊
<flh> AsuraLe: 我是昨天给debian弄出了声音，才觉得colinux过瘾
<_Ruby> namoamitabuddha: K&R版的The c language 
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 像这个安装盘上的GRUB是怎么配置的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351420 有人能整出来吗? 我按照官方的WIKI安装了grub2，还是难看 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2011-10-29 11:40 
<superlightning> 噢，我记不清了，前几天还过去了一个 
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: 为啥学者
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: 为啥学这?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你有装成功了。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你又装成功了。。。
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ???
<flh> superlightning: 你用的是什么虚拟机？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，等下上平台虐你 XD
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<cfy> Kandu: dota?
<_Ruby> namoamitabuddha: 今天天气不错!
<superlightning> flh: vmware
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: ???
<Kandu> cfy: dota 有什麼好玩的
<Kandu> cfy:  rts
<cfy> Kandu: 方便。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我u完全按不会魔兽
<flh> superlightning: 你用的是什么虚拟机？
<_Ruby> namoamitabuddha: 今天你穿秋裤了吗
<superlightning> flh: vmware 啊
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: ......
<flh> superlightning: 我下个目标，就是想弄colinux图形桌面
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: 我说 The C Programming Language 还是 Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie 写的
<cfy> Kandu: debian的字体变丑了。。。
<superlightning> 噢 ，不了节
<cfy> Kandu: 而我不会i
<cfy> Kandu: 而我不会设置
<flh> superlightning: colinux的效率绝对是一流的
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: wiki配额嗲上这样写
<superlightning> 可能吧 
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: In 1988 the second edition of the book was published, updated to cover the changes to the C programming language resulting from the new ANSI C standard, particularly with the inclusion of reference material on standard libraries. The second edition (and as of 2011, the most recent edition) of the book has since been translated into over 20 languages.
<superlightning> flh: 可能吧 
<_Ruby> namoamitabuddha: 对呀
<Kandu> cfy: 我也設置
<Kandu> cfy: 不會設置
<flh> cfy: debian的字体的确不太好弄，只能凑合用
<cfy> Kandu: 头痛了。
<cfy> flh: +1
<namoamitabuddha> _Ruby: 主要是我以前听别人谁说啥, K&R不理踩ANSI
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求截图
<flh> cfy: ？？不懂呀，没明白
<superlightning> virtrual  box 没多用 ，装了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥图？
<cfy> flh: 表示同意的意思。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 字体
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你是说什么问题?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 字体不是微米黑了?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 默认全局设置很丑。。。。而我不会改默认的配置
<superlightning> 中午这会真热闹
<flh> superlightning virtrual  box用过，效率不理想
<flh> superlightning: 建议colinux,真的
<superlightning> flh: 恩，但开源啊
<superlightning> flh：谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你改.fonts.conf不就ok
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会改。xml的也手改？
<flh> superlightning: 人们说kvm快，它是linux主机上用的，在windows下，colinux似乎更强
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: maskray会改, 我不会
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 温泉驿站有字体设置工具
<superlightning> flh: 不过vmware全球市场占有率70%多吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就那个
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: namoamitabuddha: 无所谓。我看到很多牛人的字体都很丑
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 哈哈。我的漂亮些。自认为～
<cfy> 比如 Kandu 
<superlightning> flh: 我试试那个colinux吧
<flh> superlightning: 商业化的东西，我只玩过一次，下它的岗了
<superlightning> flh: o(∩∩)o..
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: namoamitabuddha： 而且我的emacs和opera字体是好的。其他无所谓了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有一个调节
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=301891
<^k^> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Debian如何使用Ubuntu的字体渲染？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 7楼
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那个调节也蛮重要的
<dungeon_jiero> cfy:  http://i.imgur.com/arK2T.png 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 主要是Hinting
<flh> 我的debiaan字体：ttf-arphic-uming ttf-arphic-bkai00mp ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp  ttf-wqy-zenhei ttf-arphic-gkai00mp ttf-arphic-gkai00mp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我看看
<superlightning> flh: 你是哪儿人呢？
<flh> superlightning:浙江丽水
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你和牛人的区别是, 牛人是不在乎字体难看, 你是觉得难看后强忍着
<dungeon_jiero> namoamitabuddha: autohinting
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 哈哈
<cfy> dungeon_jiero: 这什么时候的贴图了？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你知道的太多了
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 数个星期前吧
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_jiero: 不是autohinting
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_jiero: autohinting在中文很难看的
<dungeon_jiero> namoamitabuddha:  http://www.freetype.org/ttfautohint/
<^k^> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: ttfautohint
<mao> linux下想编写一个查看当前联网程序的流量，应该从那里入手啊
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 阿当
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: hi
<dungeon_jiero> roylez_ 蛋蛋来了
<mao> 用c语言
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: ...
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_jiero: 都是英文
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157:  hi
<cfy> adam8157: T_T 我今天被kick了3次
<dungeon_jiero> namoamitabuddha: 仔细看
<cfy> adam8157: 你终于来了
<adam8157> cfy: 小心下一次 LOL
<cfy> adam8157: - -!
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_jiero: 好吧, 我的意思是我英文不懂
<dungeon_jiero> ...
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<oooo4dzd> hello
<^k^> oooo4dzd, 好  ㍤ 
 * _Ruby /me 斜眼看着笑得很猥琐的dungeon_jiero
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 你只猫。。。
<dungeon_jiero> cfy: 对啊。。。你知道我换成竖的了。。。
 * _Ruby 今天怪蜀黍CyrusYzGTt怎么安静了?
<AsuraLe> _Ruby: 难道他猥琐过你？
<dungeon_jiero> _Ruby: 难道你是那个啥么狼。。。
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: 整天把他看的小说抛上来.
 * _Ruby is away....
<layerbase> 问下现在国内嵌入式系统GUI开发 用什么比较多 QT MINIGUI？
<bombnet> - -
 * ineed Airplanes II感觉不错
<layerbase> bombnet, 问题是国内厂商用的最多的是。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你喜歡用哪個族的？
<AsuraLe> Kandu: ？ war3？
<layerbase> ineed,  问题是国内厂商用的最多的是。。。。
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> Kandu: 我就会亡灵，然后偶尔用下精灵——我的会指的是我知道那些东西都是干吗的
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 都嵌入了你还管其他厂商用的干吗....
 * ineed 喜欢人族
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 借鉴别人的代码方便呀
 * ineed 最爱机械流
<ofan> layerbase: qt
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 我啥都不會，打算學一學
<ofan> Kandu: 你要被游戏毒害了
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 借鉴？嵌入的东西你要逆编译？还是打算什么？或者我说的不好听一点，你是打算盗别人的程序吧？
<layerbase> ofan, 难道国内的miniGUI 没说的这么留下么
<ofan> layerbase: 什么？
<layerbase> 参考 技术阵营大的 总能得到好的支持呀
<AsuraLe> Kandu: 你啥都不会啊，那就自己玩自己喜欢的一个吧，人和兽我看他们修东西太费劲。
<Kandu> ofan: XD 打算學下 war3 然後虐 cfy
<layerbase>  难道国内的miniGUI 没说的这么流行么
<ofan> layerbase: 不了解
<ofan> Kandu: 不喜欢war3
<Kandu> ofan: 我也不喜歡，還是最愛 sC
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 国内的厂商一般是选容易盗用代码的工具
<layerbase> AsuraLe, ^_^
<ofan> 也不喜欢sc
<Kandu> 那喜歡啥?
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 由于个人对操别人的代码没兴趣，而很多人尤其国内所谓的代码，去分析他的代码还不如自己写~~~所以我从来只找我喜欢的工具，应用级的开发除外——要考虑用户部署是否方便。
<ofan> gta 4
 * AsuraLe 喜欢NFS O(∩_∩)O~
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox改变一下内存就不能打开了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351424 装ubuntu的时候分配512内存，发现太慢了，想多给些内存，在设置里面改变一下就不能打开了 统计信息: 发表于 由 shrine — 2011-10-29 12:15 
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 像国内厂家无非是应用级开发 电子相册之类 WINCE会便捷点么
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<adam8157> ...
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 我说的应用级开发不是功能，而是层次结构——比如deskapp这种，叫应用级开发。那种嵌入式的根本不用考虑用户部署问题
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 而且国内厂商的大多数，那不叫开发......那是压根就是把别人的东西拿来改下格式什么的就当自己的用了
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 那你是在说硬件驱动？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6de6a611gw1dmka8gsj0fj.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: 嘛玩意，没看到卖啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 无聊图。。。
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 不是硬件驱动......比如电子相册的显示和控制，你基于minigui还是基于qt对于用户来说根本就没影响，你根本不用考虑用户使用起来会怎么样，因为其操作系统和接口设计都是内置的！~用户是用windows还是mac，懂计算机或者不懂完全没影响的！~ 但是像deskapp这一类的，我要做linux下的一个工具要是用.net就反而麻烦了~~~同样，我要是基于python
<flh> adam8157: 请教：如何关闭一个聊天窗口irssi
<adam8157> flh: /part
<Kandu> flh: 私聊的話 /query 
<flh> Kandu: 谢谢，是关私聊
<adam8157> 一律/window close :)
<flh> irssi用起来真还挺复杂啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何重装软件包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351426 aptitude reinstall xchat 只重装 xchat ，但我想要重装所有 xchat 及其依赖的包，递归操作一直包括下面的 libc6 整个依赖树都重装。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-10-29 12:32 
<ofan> Use weechat!
 * jarodlau 清理了ff的bookmarks,看能不能清理到1000-,太多书签了
<flh> adam8157: 刚才在另外的聊天窗口打 /part 没有反应？
<flh> adam8157: 可以，谢谢
<layerbase> AsuraLe, linux用谁会用.NET
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 那就对了，所以，这种应用层的用什么开发那就要考虑用户——如果使面向市场的就要考虑主流的应用群体——这也是为什么大量的工具都是基于windows下的而不是基于*nix的。
 * dungeon_jiero 喜欢团队游戏，那样自己就可以轻松的做想要做的事情了。
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 但是对于内嵌应用，开发者喜欢基于什么都可以，只要你的界面设计别让用户骂就行了
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 你适合MMORPG
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 不喜欢升级的
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: or open game
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 至少选择个有好支持的开发阵营吧
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: mmorpg也可以不升级的.....
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 所谓好支持的这种，完全就是那种想依靠别人的成果赚钱的人想的事情——拖拖控件，套几个函数就能做出东西来，最好是连模版什么的都有，直接新建就可以的。
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 没玩过 MMORPG
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 这是最低要求嘛 起码到时候别遇到难题 
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 不喜欢能加血的～
<dungeon_jiero> 哈阿海
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 真正要做好的嵌入，自己不写支持库怎么可能？
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 真到了写库的时候 厂都发展成苹果了
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 那你不适合做嵌入.....真正做嵌入，直接java就可以了.....
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 你想多了.....苹果是因为写库才能发展到那地步，而不是因为他成为了苹果才自己写库。
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 无非是想降低门槛.........
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 别把因果关系弄反了。
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 国内没有这么好的人文环境 不赚钱就死
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 可惜，那种盗代码的事情，国外没有这样的......只有微软有这样傻瓜的编程方式！~开源社区有很多好的代码，不过要么产品开源，要么付费使用！~ 你可以用了不给钱，没抓到无所谓，被作者发现了，自己吃不了兜着走吧~
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 不管你基于哪个平台，都有很好的代码模版可以套。只不过，没有免费的午餐而已！
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 那你还是玩模拟类的吧~~~
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 可以干自己的事情，还没有加血~~~
<layerbase> AsuraLe, miniGUI库方便点么？
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe: 我不做这个，就我的感觉，如果纯嵌入的话可能miniGUI会好一些，因为基于的层次稍微低一点吧，你应该去问下FOSS那边~
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 不过我可以告诉你，拖控件这样的开发方式，你降低自己的入门门槛是可以~~~~但是如果你真的想做嵌入，越早放弃这种方式越好，而且注意积累你自己平时写的代码！~~~~
<layerbase> AsuraLe, sure！那您推荐的是：QT？
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 慢慢把你自己的代码整理成库，不然你只能依赖别人提供给你的东西你永远做不出来好的东西——而且查资料去国外的网站查，国内的那些很多代码都是偷的人家的，如果被人告的话，你会很麻烦的。
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 我的推荐使，你都试试，然后选一个你自己喜欢的就好~~~任何一个工具都不可能符合每个人的要求，每一个工具不过所谓的支持再好或者再差，都有优点和缺点。发现有不满意的地方自己写代码完善就好了
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 我还是玩即时战略
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: FPS
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: fps不错~~~RTS好像不能完全按照自己的想法玩吧？ open role倒是可以
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 5vs5以上就可以了
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 那你得躲在后面.....
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 为啥？
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 你无意当中已经成为我第一个这方面的老师了 ^_^
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 我经常就是在第一线
<layerbase> AsuraLe, 3ks
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 呵呵~~~好吧~~我喜欢和平~
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 主题设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351433 不好意思，问题可能太水……脾气可能太暴躁，但是，从08年用ubuntu，11.04真的是最难以忍受斗版本了，坚持到前几天升级了11.10，发现缺点全部保留阿！！！！ 鄙人用系统目的很单纯，就是上网休闲娱乐，顺便win7用多了过来换换脑子体验新鲜感，但是，这 ...
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 一般那种协议的可以只有借用代码的?
<AsuraLe> layerbase: 这不用谢~~~~国内现在的很多公司心态很浮躁，在做的很多事情其实严格说起来都是违反了法律的，尤其是在知识产权这一块~~~~很多开源的作者一方面使不知道，另一方面使懒得理他们，不然一告能告倒中国一半以上的企业
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 什么跟什么阿？什么协议？ 什么叫可以只有借用代码？
<mraandtux> 都两个小时了，Xfce窗口没装边框的问题解答不了，看来给链接才行：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=351416
<[ub]> mraandtux ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 【续帖】Xfce窗口没装边框和notify-osd的问题
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 就是可以拿来用的,不用受起诉的那种
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: FOSS的东西不用于商业都可以直接用
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: foss的一般是GPL协议?还是BSD?
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/160128.htm
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: Canonical 和 Red Hat 呼吁 Secure boot 选择权_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/160128.htm
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 写完的东西最好往FOSS传一份~不传也无所谓，但是传上去的话有些好心人还会帮你改~
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 一半使GPL
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 通常使GPL
<cfy> Kandu: 我是玩dota
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: AsuraLe 好像还有apache什么的协议,很多...
<cfy> Kandu: dota啊。。。魔兽的一张地图。你应该知道的
<AsuraLe> cfy: 那你玩HON不？
<cfy> roylez_: what?
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: GPL开放开始BSD那个协议开放?
<cfy> AsuraLe: 不知道是啥
<AsuraLe> cfy: 应该不是一张，使一类地图
<cfy> AsuraLe: .
<cfy> 我去windows下了。。。打dota去
<cfy> bye all
<Kandu> cfy: 知道點
<AsuraLe> cfy: 全平台的，和dota一样的
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 什么HON? 给个官网地址
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/
<[ub]> AsuraLe ⇪ t: Heroes of Newerth
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: GPL开放开始BSD那个协议开放?
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: GPL开放还是BSD那个协议开放?
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 显然使GPL更加开放
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 明白
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 昨天找到一台原来用的台式玩，求建议 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351434 应该是08年配的机子，后来一直没用， CPU：Pentium D 双核 2.8G VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) 装了squeeze，现在用的CRT显示器，还挺快，求教想换1920*1080的液晶，这显卡有戏不？ 另外：推 ...
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: GPL,LGPL,BSD,MIT,Apache。 五大开源协议~~~
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 还有LGPL, 和GPL啥区别?大概的
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 建议你尽量找GPL的，自由一些，其他的协议你也可以看看~~~ 我也没自己研究过~~
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 我给你看看吧
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 嗯
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: LGPL是 Lesser GPL，比GPL更加宽松一些~
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 谢谢
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: apache  　　Apache Licence是著名的非盈利开源组织Apache采用的协议。该协议和BSD类似，同样鼓励代码共享和尊重原作者的著作权，同样允许代码修改，再发布（作为开源或商业软件）。需要满足的条件也和BSD类似： 　　需要给代码的用户一份Apache  Licence如果你修改了代码，需要在被修改的文件中说明。在延伸的代码中（修改和有源代码衍ç
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 乱码.
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 有这方面的中文资料么? 我自己去看好了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 大意就是APACHE和BSD类似
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 暂时没有完整的中文资料——因为中国目前是个没有什么知识产权的地方，所以......
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 悲剧的,只能看一长串的英文了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 你想开发个开源软件？
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 以后肯定要代码的,现在玩linux. 玩linux的人不玩代码就不算玩linux了
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 不过反正各个协议都基于一个要点：产品开源或者付费使用~~~ Evanescence那倒是~~ 不过如果你写的东西只是自己用的不用太操心这个问题~~
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 因为你自己用的东西你估计连署名都不一定会署~
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 好像是的,如果自己用,就算真的盗用付费的,也没人知道....
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 那我肯定要署名的啦,写上自己的大名, 多开心啊
<_Anja> test
<[ub]> _Anja, ....  ㍥ 
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: 写多了就觉得麻烦了，除非是打算流传的东西，不然很可能就懒得写了....我刚学程序的时候，写个什么都要加上"Power By Asura Lee"，后来自己用的东西就不写了...
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 你是玩的。。。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 你又出来了....
<Evanescence> AsuraLe: 呵呵, vim的话,自动加注释就行了,
<Evanescence> dungeon_jiero: 当然是玩的, 难道还到公司去做程序员啊
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 看到了，直接 extension可以取代 gnome-shell 的。
<AsuraLe> Evanescence: em~~~我学程序的时候没学成linux，在win下的，所以后来就懒了~
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 什么意思？
<[ub]> 新 软件/网站开发 • Ubuntu 11.10下 eclipse 3.7支持jdk1.7的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351440 我新装Ubuntu 11.10之后，从软件中心直接安装了eclipse，直接正常使用，用的版本是jdk1.6（应该是Ubuntu自带的openjdk1.6）。 因为个人癖好 想再安装个jdk1.7，便从官网下载并且安装了jdk1.7，安装完毕之后，又启用以下命令： sudo update-a ...
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 就是说 GNOME-Shell-Extension能完全抹去原来 GNOME-Shell的功能。
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 哦，知道了~~~你研究清楚了？
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 没算是，但是看到了例子
<AsuraLe> dungeon_jiero: 我知道有个扩展是清除shell的所有可访问图标~
<dungeon_jiero> AsuraLe: 因为所有行为都是 js，关闭那些行为就好了。
<namoamitabuddha> 我给新手介绍linux, 用啥好? ubuntu? fedora?
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu~~~比较弱菜~
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: ubuntu lucid好还是最新的那个
<dungeon_jiero> namoamitabuddha: 看电脑
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 恩，看你的配置和自己的需求~~~
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_jiero: 主要想知道现在的那个版本是否稳定
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_jiero: 我用下来11.04不怎么稳定的
<namoamitabuddha> dungeon_jiero: 以前用过
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 最新的当然是支持新的东西~~但是肯定也有自己问题~~
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 你不乱改东西的话11.04还是比较稳定的~
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: lucid的源对新的驱动啥的应该也有支持吧?
 * dungeon_jiero 拥抱pocoyo
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 我看还是lucid保险
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 由于内核版本的问题，决定了有一批东西你用不了新的~~
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 哦, 我忘了
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: lucid是2.6.32吧
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 是的
<AsuraLe> ubuntu一更新内核3.0就变成11.10了
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 不是吧
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 可以加aron的ppa
<dungeon_jiero> angry bird...
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 也可以自己编译
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 账户切换时遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351442 本人使用UBUNTU11.10的终端进行用户切换遇到了奇怪的问题，请高人指点一二 首先由普通账户切换到ROOT noctis@noctis-ThinkPad-Edge:~$ sudo su [sudo] password for noctis: root@noctis-ThinkPad-Edge:/home/noctis # vi /etc/login.defs 由上面一行可见本人账户已经切换到了ROOT, ...
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 你要能自己编译好内核你就不是新手了.....
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 那ppa新手可以完成吧, 不过这里网速比较悲剧
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 你不可能3.0的内核用lucid的源啊，同样有一些软件还是会提示内核版本问题~~~
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你说udev啥?
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 等你熟悉了可以尝试用debian或者arch来自己搭配，比较过瘾和个性化
<_Anja> adam8157: expected ',' before ')' token是什么意思？
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: debian/arch还叫自己搭配?
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: LTS才算吧
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: arch的base和debian的基本操作系统都已经很"宏"了吧
<_Anja> AsuraLe: in function 'main':是什么意思
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 你在调用某个函数的时候少参数
<AsuraLe> LTS是真正意义的自己搭配......debian/arch你是自己搭配你的组建。。。。。LTS难度太高了把？
<namoamitabuddha> LTS中还有分呢, 而且我觉得完全按照文档做, 也不能算自己搭配...
<namoamitabuddha> LFS
<namoamitabuddha> 我写错了
<namoamitabuddha> Linux From Scratch
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 如果用deibian和arch你都配不好，那你怎么能用geeto，而geeto你配不好，你怎么LFS？
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 你自己不懂一些东西，你看文档也配不好的
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 哦, 谢谢高手指点
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: gentoo
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: #include "stdio.h" int main (void) {int n; for (n=0,n<=255,n++) printf ("%c=%x\n",n,n);return 0;}
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: = =b 我也不是高手......我也才开始学习~~
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: printf后面不要跟空格
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你说的老软件和新内核冲突的问题, 比较少吧我觉得
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 还有别的错误吗
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 主要aron配置内核参数的时候注意到了lucid
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 他是专门给lucid配的, 应该问题不大
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: ä½ è´´paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 比较少，但是有时候会出现而且如果你用lucid的话，很多软件版本就没有新的——因为有些软件的依赖要求新的内核，所以.....单纯的升级内核意义不大
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 在？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你的笔记本是啥型号的？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我也想买个便宜的 i7 笔记本了
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 升级内核的主要意义是drivers吧. 还有fs, 例如有人想体验下btrfs等等
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: i7不错
<_Anja> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/100385
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 还有 scheduler
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 贴过去了，
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 对, 方方面面很多, 但是像我这种普通使用者来说大多是drivers.
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 你写代码怎么这样的
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 俺是初学者
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 很多错误吗
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: for后面是分号
<zhao> 护士上班自摸
<zhao> 引来院长
<zhao> 掏出大肉棒，
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 还有别的吗？
<zhao> 顶呀，顶呀，
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 我一般要的是新功能
<zhao> 尖叫，流血
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: for之间的是;
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  drivers 不怎么需要。
<namoamitabuddha> 南无阿弥陀佛
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 所以现在大多数人不升级内核的
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 还有吗？
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 你看哪本书学C语言的
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 这代码风格......
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 小摊上买的，怎么了？
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 这风格怎么了？
<AsuraLe> 他的代码怎么是一行的。。。。。
<AsuraLe> 太诡异了。。。
<_Anja> AsuraLe: 俺的代码有问题
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 我推荐你一本
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: http://www.amazon.cn/C程序设计语言-克尼汉/dp/B0011425T8
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 俺编译成功了
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 是The C Programming Language的中文版本
<AsuraLe>  _Anja:  c木那种风格的写法，虽然不会错。。。。但是可读性几乎就木有
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 你跟着差的书学, 永远学不好, 因为你耳濡目染的就是差的
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 为什么出来的是 =100？
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 大开眼界了，天朝果然厉害， 居然有书教人写代码一行写完的
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 不是初学不初学的问题
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 久入芝兰之室, 不觉其香
<_Anja> AsuraLe: 俺的代码怎么出来的是 =100？不应该呀
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 你还是看The C Programming Language吧
<AsuraLe> _Anja: 你想让他等于多少？
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 俺要的是把ascii码输出来呀
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 一个两列数据比较排序的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351446 我有这样一个文件: 61.178.231.13 201110290239 219.128.82.18 201110290446 27.149.37.60 201110290752 60.168.117.255 201110291009 59.46.80.170 201110291102 60.168.117.255 201110291104 218.86.50.149 201110291107 120.42.146.210 201110291151 61.144.130.200 201110291151 120.42.146.210 201110291152 120.42.146.210 201 ...
<_Anja> AsuraLe: 俺要的是把ascii输出来呀?怎么出来个 =100
<AsuraLe> 。。。。。
<AsuraLe> namoamitabuddha: 你教他.....我在弄其他东西.....再开我这里就太乱了...
<namoamitabuddha> AsuraLe: 你让他看CPL
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 你看The C Programming Language, 一下子不方便买可以看电子版, 我给你搜索
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/12825877.html
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: The C Programming Language 中文版.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<ofan> 普通青年：哈哈，文艺青年：嘻嘻，2B青年：呵呵
<_Anja> namoamitabuddha: 你看下现在这个对吗？我贴过去了
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 你先学习The C Programming Language吧, 看了之后有问题再来问, 这里会C的人很多的
<namoamitabuddha> _Anja: 我有事情了
<_Anja> ofan: 你看下我贴的代码有问题吗
<ofan> 啥？
<ofan> 啥代码
<_Anja> ofan: 俺写的C有错误，编译出来的不知是什么，paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<_Anja> ofan: .....
<_Anja> ofan: 俺要ssh
<flh> vncserver
<flh> You will require a password to access your desktops.
<flh> Password:
<flh> 请教：vncserver password： 要怎么办？
<ofan> _Anja: 你要买？
<roylez_> flh: 自己输一个密码，然后你用vncviewer连的时候就用这个密码
<flh> roylez_: 我输入一个密码如:fff,,,而它一直passworf: 一下这样重复出来
<_Anja> ofan: ssh -keygen 后面是多少？
<roylez_> flh: 密码没回显
<_Anja> ofan: 你邮箱是多少？我把公钥发给你，连一下试试，就怕连不过去，
<_Anja> ofan: ?
<flh> roylez: vncserver
<flh> You will require a password to access your desktops.
<flh> Password:
<roylez_> flh: 你要输2次
<flh> You will require a password to access your desktops.是什么意思？
<roylez_> flh: 否则不能确认你输对
<flh> roylez_: vncpasswd 这个命令是初始化密码吧？
<roylez_> flh: 对
<roylez_> flh: 如果你没初始化过，起server的时候会让你初始化
<flh> roylez_: vncpasswd 是普通用户还是root来初始化？
<roylez_> flh: 随便哪个用户都可以
<flh> 以前，我宿主机deibian下成功过，现在主机是xp,结果弄不了
<flh> Password must be at least 6 characters - try again  还是一直这样。
<roylez_> 最少6位
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255510/
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ t: 【钢尺帝】千本樱 - AcFun.tv
<flh> roylez_: 啊，对不起，我少了一位了。
<ofan> _Anja: 你以前试过么？
<flh> roylez_: 初始化好了，在xp上，一般可以用那个来登录？
<_Anja> ofan: 没有，
<roylez_> flh: tightvnc的client吧，忘了
<ofan> _Anja: odayfans@gm
<_Anja> ofan: 生成证书的指令是什么？我忘了
<AsuraLe> openssh
<roylez_> pocoyo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255355/
<dreamcast_sh> 大家能上去论坛吗
<_Anja> ofan: 发过去了
<gebjgd> flh: vnc速度太慢
<gebjgd> flh: 现在都有nx额
<flh> gebjgd: 只是玩一下，是本地
<_Anja> ofan: ?
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 调戏一下你
<^k^> tonghuix, 我会如果我能。  ㍧ 
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<tonghuix> ^k^, 你会的
<^k^> tonghuix, 什么时候？  ㍧ 
<gebjgd> 机器人都烦你了
<gebjgd> 直接退鸟
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> 　　而对于儿子是否和李龙所生的，邱某雅称，这个问题她也不清楚，“可以和李龙去做亲子鉴定，但我不希望孩子是他的”。 
<ofan> _Anja: 你要SSH? 不要VPN?
<tenzu> 还卖呢啊
<_Anja> ofan: 先试试ssh的速度
<gebjgd> tenzu: 他攒钱买上网本子呢
<tenzu> gebjgd: 那得卖多少份才够...
<_Anja> tenzu: 重命名的指令是什么
<gebjgd> tenzu: 不知道
<gebjgd> _Anja: mv
<tenzu> _Anja: rename?
<_Anja> tenzu: o
<tenzu> _Anja: mv用起来省事,如果文件不多的话
<_Anja> tenzu: o
<gebjgd> 核心提示：刘光明，女，高1.72米，约五十岁。为了讨得上级官员们的欢心，便于仕途升迁，不惜花费500多万元巨资，先后几十次到香港地区、韩国、澳大利亚等地区和国家的国际知名美容所通过削、隆、吸、补、缝等手法把眉、眼、鼻、唇、脸、下巴、乳房、腰肢、腹部、肚脐眼儿、胳膊、大腿、屁股、手指脚趾、修理个遍。
<tenzu> gebjgd: 投资不小
<gebjgd> 新加坡新明日报在2008年9月23日报道说中国鞍山市原国税局女局长刘光明，为了以色相勾引官员，前后花500万（约100万新币）元去香港等地整容，光臀部整形费就达50万元人民币（10万新币），整出了一个“鞍山最美丽的屁股”。
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 木图.
<gebjgd> http://club.6park.com/tea/messages/24324.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: 报复性汉语六级考试
 * gebjgd 喝豆浆去
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 找寡人？？
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 豆浆有雌性荷尔蒙阿
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 找寡人？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 找寡人？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 找寡人？？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 找寡人？？
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 那是牛奶
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 嗯嗯
<knownbad> 是豆浆
<slacker_HD> 爱妃，你又在调皮了
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 豆浆是植物的牛奶阿
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是牛奶
<knownbad> 有 estrogen.
<tenzu> 是奶?
<knownbad> 但是天然的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 警惕:男人常喝牛奶易患上前列腺癌_女性生活_奇丽女性网
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 人奶是唯一没有脂肪的牛奶
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 警惕:男人常喝牛奶易患上前列腺癌_女性生活_奇丽女性网
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 和脂肪没有关系，前列腺癌
<knownbad> 我打算拿老婆当乳牛。
<Zypeh> knownbad, 呃呃俄俄
<gebjgd> 豆浆影响生育，但是不会导致前列腺癌
<gebjgd> 前列腺癌你就蛋蛋就烂了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 男人豆浆不能喝多。
<bombnet> -  -
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 都讲了豆浆影响生育
<bombnet> = =
<gebjgd> knownbad: 男人牛奶不能多喝
<tenzu> 前列腺会把蛋压碎?
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 都讲了，牛奶会得前列腺癌
<knownbad> 那倒不会但会减低性欲
<Zypeh> 不都不爱喝牛奶
<Zypeh> 我都不爱喝牛奶
<gebjgd> Zypeh:谁不爱喝牛奶。我从小喝到大
<gebjgd> 倒是豆浆喝得少
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 那你小心点
 * CyrusYzGTt 討論話題 生殖與豆奶
<knownbad> 我不行，喝了牛奶会拉稀。
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 男人少喝水，容易早死
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一样。
<Zypeh> 废话，不喝水不健康
<knownbad> 放屁
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 男人少在天朝活着，容易早死
<knownbad> 多运动多喝水身体好
<gebjgd> Zypeh: 男人少呼吸，容易嗝屁
<gebjgd> 男人少撒尿，容易尿结石
<gebjgd> 男人少拉屎，容易得痔疮
<gebjgd> 都是扯淡的
 * CyrusYzGTt 討論話題 雄性與健康
<knownbad> 怎么不说不呼吸会窒息？
<gebjgd> 照样天天喝豆浆
<Zypeh> gebjgd, 我也在喝豆浆阿。。。。干杯
<ofan> 喝可乐会杀精
<slacker_HD> :-D
 * CyrusYzGTt 討論話題 雄性與身體健康
<gebjgd> ofan: 傻逼才喝可乐
<ofan> gebjgd: 为毛？
<gebjgd> ofan: 确实如此
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲都用可乐刷厕所的
<ofan> gebjgd: 傻逼才喝豆浆
<gebjgd> ofan: 你的肠胃是下水道？
 * Zypeh 建议话题 雌雄健康
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: z ?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 哦
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是下水是啥，难道你从嘴里吐
<Zypeh> 哟
<ofan> 感觉utorrent比transmission要慢
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你的啥笔记本？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ N53SN i7-2630QM GT550M 那款
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: dell?
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ASUS ,, Q_Q
<alvin_rxg> µTorrent ?
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 多少米
<ofan> alvin_rxg: yep
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, yunfan <=== 這個天才知道，，傷心事被提起，，，，，
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 好像是主打 windows
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 现在涨价了？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不是，， 現在 跌價
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 多少？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不說，，傷心
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有mac版
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/89449.html
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: 奥迪女刮车发飙叫嚣"耽误接市委领导"[视频] -6park.com
<CyrusYzGTt> 舊聞，鑑定完畢
<gebjgd> 天朝真好。有钱有势过得日子太幸福了
<flh> gebjgd: 过得好就行
<gebjgd> flh: 好个屁
<gebjgd> flh: 天天服毒的。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有毛可伤心的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我都没伤心
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ buz so
<flh> 有没有朋友：宿主机xp,colinux下，弄出ubuntu桌面的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那是汝之事，吾之事，
<flh> 不知道这里最有钱的主，有多少币？
<gebjgd> flh: q币？
<flh> gebjgd: 太油墨了呀
<gebjgd> flh: 你看谁用iphone 用mac，谁就最有钱
<flh> gebjgd: 可怜我不几道什么是iphone mac,,,唉
<gebjgd> flh: 不几道就莫有办法了
<flh> 做人吗，多点穷开心也不错
<gebjgd> flh: 做人么，有点钱有点权，拿穷人开心也不错
<Kandu> 在兲朝，基本人權不能保障的，不能算做人
<gebjgd> Kandu: +1
<gebjgd> 兲朝，穷人!=人
<flh> 人权的问题，还是再过百年后思考。早着呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ++++
 * adam8157 unfo了几个话唠
<tenzu> 谁用iphone 用mac?
<gebjgd> tenzu: ä½ 
<ofan> mac+1
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当你为啥unfo话痨?
<tenzu> gebjgd: 好吧, 我承认
<adam8157> tenzu: 不想每天早上批阅那么多奏折啊
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 求解 为什么安装了kde桌面环境后进入原ubuntu桌面新立得管理器运行不了啊，11.10版系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351449 求解 为什么安装了kde桌面环境后进入原ubuntu桌面新立得管理器运行不了啊，11.10版系统 统计信息: 发表于 由 xingmeng611 — 2011-10-29 15:54 
<gebjgd> adam8157: twitter上话痨太多了
<tenzu> adam8157: 女的话痨比较多
<adam8157> 喜欢和我一样一天10条以内的...
<ofan> 话痨都是男的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我靠。。。
<adam8157> 我一天不到4条
<tenzu> 艹,算了一半竟然断电了
<gebjgd> adam8157: 10条还少？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你也是话痨
<tenzu> adam8157: 不要这么喜欢我
<adam8157> gebjgd: 那你是没见过真话唠
<gebjgd> adam8157: 见过。都unfo了
<adam8157> 我推4个月了 才260条
<gebjgd> adam8157: pityonline一天至少20条
<adam8157> gebjgd: 哈哈 他还好啦
<ofan> http://goo.gl/ACcRv
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Popularity Contest Statistics -- Debian Quality Assurance
<_Anja> adam8157: 你看看俺的C有问题吗，paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 微博那种东西一天都能发好几条。。。。你们还真话唠~~
<tenzu> P哥多是抱怨推
<ofan> git太tm牛逼了
<bluebird> mplayer 播放测字显示不出来
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我受不了
<adam8157> _Anja: 你的link呢？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 超过10条的都unfo
<snugglecat_> _Anja, 你贴哪了???
<adam8157> ...
<bluebird> mplayer 播放，汉字显示不了
 * Kandu 推了一年多，不到20條 XD
<ofan> bluebird: 改字母编码
<ofan> bluebird: 改成gbk
<ofan> bluebird: 字幕编码
<bluebird> ofan: 字幕是cp936的
<ofan> bluebird: cp936就是gbk
<_Anja> adam8157: paste.ubuntu.org.cn/100386
<_Anja> snugglecat_: paste.ubuntu.org.cn/100385
<bluebird> ofan: 它显示成"__Anai___"这种形式了
<ofan> bluebird: 重新载入
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事没
<adam8157> roylez_: 木有啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 好困...
<bluebird> ofan: 字幕已经修改成"gbk"了，配置文件中subcp="gbk", 依然显示"___"
<zach1225> mp3突然播放不能了会是个什么情况？gstream都装了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你个宅男 我出门找人吃饭去了
<bluebird> ofan: - -!
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<alvin_rxg> lastlog bluebird 
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们是宅男聚会吧
<snugglecat_> _Anja, 你的链接前后给个空格行不
<jiero> roylez_ 最宅的是你？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们是有组织的宅男
<adam8157> ...
<bluebird> alvin_rxg: 在哪里能找到 lastlog?
<adam8157> roylez_: 走啦 哈哈
<roylez_> jiero: 不想再踢你了
<alvin_rxg> bluebird: subcp=cp936 && subfont
<snugglecat_> _Anja, 我上不去
<jiero> roylez_ 人总有挨踢的时期
<_Anja> snugglecat_:   paste.ubuntu.org.cn/100386
<snugglecat_> 人总有菊花疼的时候
<roylez_> jiero: 我一辈子IT了
<jiero> roylez你可以晋级了。
<snugglecat_> _Anja, 上不去， 貌似有人回答你了
<jiero> roylez_ 去学 Mark
<bluebird> http://paste.ubuntu.com/722165/
<tenzu> 饿了
<_Anja> snugglecat_: 关键是我也上不去了
<jiero> tenzu:  吃肌肉
<roylez_> tenzu: +1
<bluebird> 这是我的配置文件，应该没有什么地方写错的吧
<tenzu> jiero: 我想吃素的
<_Anja> ssh 不停的time out 
<snugglecat_> _Anja, ä½ è´´ pase.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> bluebird: SUBCP=CP936
<tenzu> roylez_: 我最近竟然瘦了
<jiero> tenzu:  素餐的话吃密度大的。
<jiero> tenzu: 我喜欢吃藕。
<bluebird> alvin_rxg: cp936依然不起效
<jiero>  好久吃不到了。。。
<alvin_rxg> bluebird: 那俩font……
 * jiero 希望有谁去维护下 OpenJDK的简体中文。。。
<_Anja> snugglecat_:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/722167/
<alvin_rxg> bluebird: 再不是，就得看看 subtitlel 的编码
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你丫干嘛这么热衷中文呢？
 * jiero 发现从见识OpenJDK开始，每次都要设置，麻烦死了。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我不用，别人用。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 让他们学英语。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 会java的不会英文？
<bluebird> alvin_rxg: subtitle 编码是 chinese-gbk-dos
<gebjgd> jiero: 还在袋鼠国？
<gebjgd> jiero: 这不是天方夜谭么
<jiero> gebjgd: 笨阿。。。是软件，不是开发。
<alvin_rxg> bluebird: subtitle 文件给我看看。
<gebjgd> jiero: 什么软件？
<snugglecat_> _Anja, 貌似没问题哇， 啥问题呢
<tenzu> jiero: 土豆顶饿
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不用 java的中文。。
<ofan> 会java的很多都不会英文
<jiero> gebjgd: 早忘记了
<_Anja> snugglecat_: 出来一些字符是？
<jiero> gebjgd: 只是又看到有人问。
<ofan> 培训4个月java就能上岗了，要毛英文
<bluebird> alvin_rxg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/722171/
<jiero> ofan: 所以全是码工。
<snugglecat_> _Anja, 在哪运行?? 应该是你字体的问题， 不是程序的问题， 你去 tty 运行看看
<jiero> ofan: 花上 $200 买个 1Ghz的平板就行了。
<snugglecat_> _Anja, 或者你的虚拟终端换个字体看看
<ofan> jiero: 哪有$200的平板？
<_Anja> snugglecat_: en
<bluebird> ofan: 会不会是因为 ttc 的问题呀？
<jiero> ofan: Acer A500
<jiero> ofan: 这里卖 $249美国肯定更低
<ofan> jiero: 我同学就想卖给我这个
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: http://cnbeta.com/articles/160176.htm
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 生活中的乔布斯 输氧还要挑剔面罩的颜色_cnBeta 人物 - Steve Jobs_cnBeta.COM
<bluebird> alvin_rxg: 我尝试过用ttf也显示不了，不知道怎么回事？
<ofan> 上星期还说$200卖我，幸亏我没买
<gebjgd> ofan: 买asus那上网本吧。我觉得挺值得
<jiero> Acer 砍价要狠
<gebjgd> ofan: 有vga就行了
<_Anja> snugglecat_: printf("%c",'c');这样应该是合法的吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 他买不到，只有欧洲
<gebjgd> jiero: asus美国有卖的
<snugglecat_> _Anja, 合法啊， 现实 c
<ofan> gebjgd: 只是轻巧而已，而且最关键的是，那个本貌似不能换成普通硬盘
<alvin_rxg> bluebird: 算了，我这没可以用的电影来测试
<jiero> gebjgd: 没那个便宜型号吧。
<jiero> ofan: 你要普通硬盘干吗。。。
<ofan> 哥还是再等等
<jiero> ofan: 移动硬盘就行了
<ofan> jiero: 那个才8g ssd啊
<jiero> ofan: 不是 16GB？
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> ofan: 弄个移动硬盘
<ofan> jiero: 不是说的平板
<gebjgd> ofan: 上面就弄个系统，足够了
<jiero> ofan: 那你还是直接买 Arm 的
<jiero> ofan: 还多触摸屏
<bluebird> alvin_rxg: 用 gmplayer 来播放的时候竟然又是能够正常显示中文的
<ofan> 还是再等等，那机器配置实在太弱了，加点钱能买个不错配置的2手eeepc
<alvin_rxg> bluebird: 那俩配置是独立的
<ofan> jiero: 我不要触控的，要键盘的
<gebjgd> ofan: eeepc？设呢没配置？
<bluebird> alvin_rxg: 真不知道哪里的配置没有写好
<gebjgd> ofan: eeepc？什么配置？
<jiero> ofan: 再装个键盘。。
<jiero> ofan: 键盘装多么简单。
<ofan> gebjgd: 250g硬盘，1.7g cpu
<gebjgd> ofan: 除了硬盘大些，没啥优势
<jiero> ofan: 多少钱 $350?
<gebjgd> ofan: 还不是ddr3
<ofan> 是ddr3
<jiero> 硬盘没意思。
<gebjgd> ofan: asus的那个不错了
<gebjgd> ofan: 上网本用ssd很适合
<ofan> 关键我想给它换硬盘，但貌似换不上
<gebjgd> ofan: 能换
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://wetab.mobi/en/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: WeTab - Experience the web, email, videos and more in a fantastic new way
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac243213/ 毒死你娃的
<ofan> gebjgd: 很薄的，我看里面的ssd也是去掉外壳了的
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: 评委是高危职业 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> gebjgd: 这个是 meego的 3.1 内核了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 平板没键盘
<gebjgd> ofan: 有1.8的硬盘
<jiero> gebjgd: 键盘遥控不久好了
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有问题
<ofan> youtube上有人说换不了，只能换成ssd
<jiero> gebjgd: 蓝牙红外啥啥都行
<ofan> gebjgd: 微硬盘？ 那玩意不贵么？
<gebjgd> jiero: 不用没键盘的垃圾
<bluebird> 哎，真不知道怎么配置
<ofan> 那又得多花钱
<gebjgd> jiero: 平板也就是用来躺在床上看电影
<jiero> gebjgd: 连虚拟键盘都不会用的才垃圾。
<ofan> 等等看万圣节什么的额会不会有活动
<jiero> gebjgd: 平板用来玩支持多点触摸的游戏。
<jiero> ofan: 直接等圣诞节后倾销算了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 从来不玩那种弱智游戏
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的htc，我从来不用触摸键盘
<gebjgd> jiero: 怪不得你男人气息不足
<gebjgd> jiero: 玩的都是女人的游戏
<jiero> gebjgd: 狗屁。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 变性手术不成功啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 你玩的那些游戏还算还男人
<gebjgd> jiero: 你已经语无伦次了
<gebjgd> jiero: 开始打错字了。中气不足的体现。静心口服液
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<^k^> xiaoy, 2011-10-29 16:28:37 +0800
<gebjgd> jiero: 气死了？
<gebjgd> jiero: 裸姐我错了
<gebjgd> jiero: 醒醒
<gebjgd> 气得都掉线了。
<bluebird> 我想粘贴一张图片，粘贴到哪里去哟？
<bluebird> paste.ubuntu.com粘贴不了
<gebjgd> bluebird: imagebin.org
<mraandtux> 顺便问问：如何把notify-osd不再显示的信息恢复至显示状态（如VPN连接）？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<mraandtux> 是不是forum.ubuntu.org.cn有问题了？翻Wall也不行。
<jiero> gebjgd: 臭嘴。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: XD
<gebjgd> jiero: 今天干嘛去了？
<gebjgd> jiero: 又宅在家？
<jiero> gebjgd: 宅在外
<jiero> gebjgd: 你呢。我看你宅在床上。
<gebjgd> jiero: 没。看交规。
<jiero> gebjgd: 准备开坦克？
<gebjgd> jiero: 恩
<jiero> gebjgd: 好，在哪个阵地？
<gebjgd> jiero: 最差弄辆装甲车开
<jiero> gebjgd: 轮式？
<gebjgd> jiero: 靠。履带的你都别想上街
<jiero> gebjgd: 没说你要上街阿。
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦我错了。
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QsbZOKahdMw
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Nokia's flexible user interface prototype demo
<jiero> gebjgd: 看来Nokia死不了了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 我不喜欢nokia的手机和界面
<gebjgd> jiero: 我就用过nokia的黑白屏幕手机
<SuperCat> N900 用户路过……
<gebjgd> jiero: 彩色的太丑了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你都没见过我用的手机界面。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 发图
<jiero> gebjgd: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhTtsZATwBQ
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: YouTube - Nokia N900
<jiero> gebjgd: 发团我还要截图上传。。。还要好多张，多麻烦。
<gebjgd> jiero: meego没程序可用
<gebjgd> jiero: 好看有什么用啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 有 gnumeric 有 abiword 有4个 aircrack-ng 的GUI，别的什么手机能有？
<gebjgd> jiero: aircrack没人用
<jiero> gebjgd: 为啥？
<jiero> gebjgd: 看着那么多人跟贴，应该有人用
<gebjgd> jiero: 欧洲网络太便宜了
<jiero> gebjgd: 有 8 种摄像头软件。
<gebjgd> jiero: 是啊，其他常用软件没有
<jiero> gebjgd: 所有的通讯账号都集合起来。
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么是常用软件？
<gebjgd> jiero: fetion？
<jiero> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> jiero: qq
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<snugglecat_> jiero, 怎么呢
<gebjgd> jiero: 有么？
<jiero> 那是什么阿。。。
<snugglecat_> nokia 怎么了
<jiero> gebjgd:  N9有。
<jiero> gebjgd: N900没
<jiero> gebjgd:  N900上 qq要用 pidgin
<jiero> gebjgd: 别的手机有pidgin么~
<jiero> 哈哈
<SuperCat> N900有一堆的Linux程序，很不错的~
<gebjgd> SuperCat: jiero 多了，pidgin的替代品
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。qutIM么。
<gebjgd> SuperCat: 恩。n900待机超强
<gebjgd> jiero: trillian
<jiero> gebjgd: 这个有用么。。。N900默认的管理就包含了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 电话本和网络账号都是混合的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 一样。
<gebjgd> jiero: 好了，你觉得meego好就行了
<gebjgd> jiero: 反正没人买
<jiero> gebjgd: 那个也不是你决定的。
<gebjgd> jiero: 照样android大行其道
<jiero> gebjgd: 当然。背景。
<jiero> gebjgd: 一个只有1部9手机
<jiero> 世界都是广告支持的。
<mraandtux> chenshaoju，我问你，如何把notify-osd不再显示的信息恢复至显示状态（如VPN连接）？
<jiero> 综合起来:这个垃圾世界
<SuperCat> 谁说过N900是MeeGo了……
<jiero> SuperCat: 为啥用这个名呢。
<archl> 我也换
<SuperCat> MeeGo好软件确实不多，但是N900的系统是Maemo5，这个上面的软件就多了去了
<zhao> 叔叔，不要拿烟头烫人家的小穴了。人家再也不拿怀孕威胁你了
<mraandtux> archl，SuperCat，如何把notify-osd不再显示的信息恢复至显示状态（如VPN连接）？、
<zhao> 叔叔，不要拿烟头烫人家的小穴了。人家再也不拿怀孕威胁你了
<gebjgd> SuperCat: 恩。确实,fetion qq什么都有
<zhao> 叔叔，不要拿烟头烫人家的小穴了。人家再也不拿怀孕威胁你了
<zhao> 叔叔，不要拿烟头烫人家的小穴了。人家再也不拿怀孕威胁你了
<zhao> 叔叔，不要拿烟头烫人家的小穴了。人家再也不拿怀孕威胁你了
<zhao> 叔叔，不要拿烟头烫人家的小穴了。人家再也不拿怀孕威胁你了
<archl> mraandtux: 不知道。
<^k^> zhao:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<archl> 找
<gebjgd> zhao: XD
<^k^> zhao: .. ..
<archl> roylez 主席，封了 zhao 吧。。。
<archl> lol
<ofan> zhao: 卧槽
<archl> 好奇怪的bot
<^k^> zhao: .. ..
<ofan> 走之前合了个影
<yunfan> roylez_: 我还想听下段的呢 你就给kick了
<roylez_> yunfan: 你重口呢
<archl> yunfan: 自己顺着那个baidu搜索，应该有
<gebjgd> roylez_: 我也期待着呢
<alvin_rxg> hi, 请问如果要让程序使用 --debug 或者 --verbose， 它里边的信息输出一般是如何实现的？简单的 printf ？
<archl> gebjgd: 你也去作这种事情。
<archl> gebjgd: 然后我们会听你的
<roylez_> gebjgd: 是不是感觉特开胃？
<gebjgd> archl: ?
<archl>  ...
<gebjgd> roylez_: 正在看失身少女
<roylez_> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> roylez_: 情色片
<archl> 算了。我今天挺生气，拿 gebjgd 发泄
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255374/
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 用灵魂歌唱一曲杀破狼 - AcFun.tv
<mraandtux> 各位朋友：如何修复Xfce窗口关不了，窗口没边框的难题？！求解！
<archl> roylez_  那个网站很多时候不能播放。。。
<roylez_> archl: 没事，我特意给德国佬看的
<archl> roylez_ 我给手机firefox也装上了pdf插件看pdf了
<roylez_> archl: 我出去吃饭购物了。720p的米国队长快下完了，晚上回来看
<archl> roylez_ 去吧。我吃完了。
<roylez_> archl: 死袋鼠又偷吃
<archl> roylez_ 以后去偷你的吃。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: printf,sprinf(stderr...
<alvin_rxg> ofan: thx..
<archl> yunfan: zero-k升级了，你去下载个新的，录制个视频
<archl> yunfan: 给我看看新的机器人好玩不
<archl> ofan: 你平时干吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哟，要学c了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 自个儿折腾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给我订一份kfc全家桶，邮寄过来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我掏邮费
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我们这里没有kfc
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.kfc.de/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Willkommen | Kentucky Fried Chicken
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.kfc.de/storemap
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Restaurant finden | Kentucky Fried Chicken
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 能送上门的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没看，不知道有没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这两天你跟你老婆去趟 dortmund 呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就为了kfc
<archl> gebjgd: kfc是汉堡之类的码？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: burger king 那么多。
<alvin_rxg> subway 也差不多吧
<archl> alvin_rxg: subway不是蔬菜么。。。
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<archl> alvin_rxg: 每次去买都是买到一堆菜放嘴里
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想吃原味鸡
<snugglecat_> 凤姐也去了美国？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我只吃原味鸡
<archl> gebjgd: 随便买鸡
<ofan> archl: 干妹
<archl> gebjgd: 烤鸡点都是
<gebjgd> archl: 干姐
<alvin_rxg> 呃。
<ofan> snugglecat_: 早就去了
<archl> ofan: ？
<snugglecat_> 哦
<ofan> archl | ofan: 你平时干吗？ 
<archl> ofan: 是在吃烤鸡码？
<archl> ofan: 你是贪吃鬼么？
<ofan> 在吃零食
<archl> ofan: 你是和我一样24小时都不停吃码
<archl> ofan: 哦是阿。
<archl> of
<archl> alvin_rxg: 去玩 urban terror的时候搜地图找 ut_druglord 很爽的。
<ofan> 睡觉
<archl> ofan: 祝你早起
<alvin_rxg> archl: 吃药？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 超大地图阿。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 在开阔地要超快移动才行。
<alvin_rxg> <呃
<archl> alvin_rxg: 就是个飞机场。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 真实比例的，机场仓库也超级大。
<archl> 所以联合丢烟雾弹，就想真的作战~
<mraandtux> 有个问题：我在Windows可以上VPN，Linux就不行，这是为什么？
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 我举报你
<mraandtux> snugglecat，为什么？
<archl> mraandtux: 保护你人身安全
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 看反动网站
<archl> snugglecat_: 你是反动猫派的。
<archl> snugglecat_: 举报你
<ofan> mraandtux: 什么vpn
<mraandtux> 好······我不是什么5 毛什么的，但是我在Linux那边出了点问题。
<snugglecat_> :)
<mraandtux> 想问问你们几个问题
<snugglecat_> knownbad, 美国还有政治避难？？？ 凤姐以政治避难拿到美国绿卡？
<snugglecat_> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/funinfo/1/2720564.shtml
<^k^> snugglecat_ ⇪ ti: [八卦江湖]OMG！！！！凤姐竟然真的拿到美国绿卡了！！政治避难的！！励志的故事呀！_娱乐八卦_天涯社区
<mraandtux> 想问问你们几个问题：如何把notify-osd不再显示的信息恢复至显示状态？
<snugglecat_> 表示不懂
<archl> mraandtux: 表示延误 osd
 * archl 表示听不懂的中文歌直接废掉
<mraandtux> archl 、snugglecat_ ，比如：网络连接信息的notify-osd，是可以不显示的，那么，不显示的信息如何恢复显示？
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 我表示不懂
<archl> mraandtux: 没用过那个——或者没出过问题，再者。。。我们版本未必一样。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 游戏？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你那调整好了？
<mraandtux> archl ，我用的是11.10
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那咋玩，应该可以调整好的啊。 %userprofile% 下边有 q3 的目录的吧
<gebjgd> mraandtux: 把win删了。linux下就能上vpn了
<mraandtux> gebjgd ，不行
<gebjgd> mraandtux: 你试试看就好了
<mraandtux> gebjgd ，我觉得······有可能重装······Ubuntu。我是用Wubi来装Ubuntu的，但是我觉得硬盘安装有点麻烦，所以······我想问大家：
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我觉得是交火的问题
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<mraandtux> 如何保留Windows 7和Ubuntu的情况下，成功登录VPN？
<archl> mraandtux: 没用过 
<mraandtux> 我的意思是两个都可以上VPN
<archl> gebjgd: 下载的是 Urban Terror HD alpha 3？
<gebjgd> archl: 我看看
<gebjgd> archl: 开游戏机中
<mraandtux> 那如何修复Xfce窗口关不了，窗口没边框的难题？
<gebjgd> mraandtux: 不用ubuntu就好了
<gebjgd> mraandtux: 换发行版
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 你是不是装了山寨版 ubuntu 啊
<snugglecat_> 国内高仿的
<archl> snugglecat_: 笨，他的是 xfce阿。
<archl> mraandtux:  xubuntu？
<archl> gebjgd: 下载 http://www.urbanterror.info/hd/downloads/
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Urban Terror HD : Downloads 
<snugglecat_> :)
<mraandtux> gebjgd 、snugglecat_ ，我现在装了Ubuntu 11.10，桌面装了Gnome/KDE/Xfce等环境，如今Xfce窗口关不了的意思是Chromium的窗口最大化不了，
<gebjgd> mraandtux: 不用ubunut
<archl> alvin_rxg:  你用的是 http://code.google.com/p/urtconnector/？
<gebjgd> mraandtux: 换发行版就好了
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: urtconnector - Advanced Urban Terror launcher program and server browser - Google Project Hosting 
<archl> mraandtux: 乱搞你别想得到支持。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 换发行版也拯救不了混乱的小白
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 我已经背叛 ubuntu gnome kde xfce, 投奔到 arch 的 openbox
<alvin_rxg1> archl: 官方下的，同时抄了 archlinux 的。
<gebjgd> archl: 也是，怎么hd版本越高。体积越小？
<mraandtux> 而且其他窗口没有装饰（如此图一样：http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n537/mraandtux/2.png?t=1319858303 ），
<archl> gebjgd:  。。。那个是纯 程序吧
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 所以问你是否山寨版的啊
<mraandtux> 求Xfce恢复一般窗口样貌的方法。
<gebjgd> archl: 我关上交火试试看
<archl> gebjgd: 我不知道装了会怎么样。
<mraandtux> snugglecat_ ，我用的是正版Ubuntu。
<archl> mraandtux: 对的。你搞成盗版了
<snugglecat_> :)
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 很久没碰过 xfce 了
<roylez_> archl: 死袋鼠，刚吃完就下雨了，只有回来看电影
<archl> roylez_ 一起
<snugglecat_> archl, 袋鼠？ alvin_rxg 松鼠???
<roylez_> /kick
<archl> roylez_ 你就这么讨厌我么。。。
<snugglecat_> archl, 你袋里有小袋鼠么
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 你是否开了 compiz 了
<mraandtux> 有
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 很少出现过正常 xfce 没窗口装饰的， 你关了他看看
<mraandtux> 如何关闭
<gebjgd> archl: 不行
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, xfce 本身有窗口混合的
<archl> mraandtux: compiz是wm，窗口修饰是它的
<gebjgd> archl: 关了交火也一样
<SuperCat> Xfce可以开混合特效的
<archl> gebjgd: 什么问题？
<SuperCat> 其实GNOME2的metacity也可以开混合特效
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 你看看自动运行有无compix --replace 啥的， 关掉他
<archl> 混合会让Nvidia显卡过热
<SuperCat> 估计是WM之类的挂了
<SuperCat> 我过去用N卡都不会过热
<snugglecat_> SuperCat, xfce 的特效比 gnome2 本身的会好点
<gebjgd> SuperCat: 你用垃圾ubuntu出问题是正常的
<SuperCat> 我现在就是GNOME2的
 * archl 的N卡过热死机无数次
 * archl 玩游戏到后来显卡拖的速度极度下降
<mraandtux> 我几分钟后会转移至Ubuntu
<SuperCat> 我现在的系统是Debian Squeeze for AMD64
<snugglecat_> 我儿子用乒乓球和胶泥弄了一个地中海
 * archl 玩 UrT 3小时，N卡就不行了，速度不稳，达不到 120FPS了
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 混合會導致 X桌面自動註銷登錄，，
<alvin_rxg> archl: 我机器就一直 五六十 fps
<flh> SuperCat: 感觉debian6如何？
<SuperCat> 稳定性还是不错的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你还能玩？
<archl> alvin_rxg: lol
<SuperCat> 新软件我可以用虚拟机测试
<alvin_rxg> archl: 能啊，只要不低于20，都能玩的啊
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你肯定是上网本玩的。
<SuperCat> KVM+VMware Player
<flh> SuperCat: 我还是lenny ,启动squeeze 快多了吧？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 那个屏幕那么小的，怎么玩
<SuperCat> 还行吧，我没开并行启动的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我在2004年 PM 1.5+ATI9000（32MB显存玩）都70fps。
<SuperCat> 等Wheezy冻结我就升级
<archl> alvin_rxg: 还开 compiz，使用移动硬盘
<archl> alvin_rxg: 你骗人。
<SuperCat> systemd和GNOME3啊~~~
<alvin_rxg> archl: 哦，忘了，我游戏设定里，限制了上限 60fps
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我设 125FPS
<alvin_rxg> archl: 还有 cpu 1.6GHz max
<gebjgd> fps 60fps足够
<archl> gebjgd: 看什么有喜了
<SuperCat> 锁FPS 60很正常
<gebjgd> archl: ut足够
<archl> gebjgd: 我后来设置过 60 FPS，完全被耍
<flh> SuperCat: 那你正用的是什么系统？
<SuperCat> 有段时间没玩UT了
<archl> supercat你是？
<SuperCat> 就是Debian Squeeze
<archl> SuperCat: 好猫？
<SuperCat> 论坛里面的supercatexpert
<SuperCat> RhythmCat Music Player的开发者
<gebjgd> SuperCat: 我dockstar上才跑debian
<archl> SuperCat: 。。。
<archl> SuperCat: 会 javascript码？
<SuperCat> 不能说熟练，但是课程学过
<SuperCat> 平时不用
<archl> 帮忙做 WM 吧。
<SuperCat> 主攻C
<archl> SuperCat: 取代 GNOME-Shell
<SuperCat> ……我对GNOME-Shell还是很满意的
<SuperCat> 有人用IPv6登进来了……
<archl> SuperCat:  好了，帮忙看看拉。
<flh> 又冷场了
<archl> flh: 实践不许要太多嘴皮子
<mraandtux> 但是有个问题：运行了compiz --replace，但是：设置里无法进入窗口管理器。求解。
<binker> 有人要买二手电脑么
<binker> 家里有一部个人闲置的电脑
<mraandtux> snugglecat_ 还在吗？
<ofan> 鄙视大写党
 * ofan 鄙视大写党
<gebjgd> binker: 什么配置？
<flh> SuperCat: 学校有debian课程了？
<flh> archl: 没明白
<flh> 这里怎么没有机器人？
<flh> binker: 配置新旧价格要告诉人家
<flh> gebjgd: 有人想抛旧电脑，我问问
<SuperCat> 当然没有
<SuperCat> 完全自学
<ofan> SuperCat: 牛逼
<SuperCat> 其实我原来也是Ubuntu User
<SuperCat> 前2年转的Debian
<SuperCat> 不过现在也会用得来Fedora, Arch这类的了
<ofan> 这里都是用arch的
<archl> ofan: 屁。
<ofan> archl: 屁毛
<flh> /usr/lib/alsa-lib 这个目录是安装什么后才有的？
<ofan> archl: 对了 你用的啥来着？
<archl> ofan: 至多70%用 arch
<archl> ofan: 我用最简单的。
<ofan> archl: windows?
<ofan> archl: 你去装win8吧
<archl> ofan: 以前ubuntu，mint，debian，fedora
<caleb-> flh: alsa-lib
<ofan> archl: 然后再也装不了linux了
<archl> 现在就fedora和 deepin
<ofan> archl: deepin?
<archl> ofan: 还有 slax
<SuperCat> 本机现在就是Debian, Arch, Win7, Debian是主系统
<ofan> archl: 好花心啊，用那么多
<archl> ofan: 还有 maemo5
<ofan> archl: 我想搞个meego本子
<gebjgd> 狗舔八泡屎
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<ofan> gebjgd: 作诗？
<binker> 华硕的主板。1.5GB的内存
<gebjgd> ofan: 你没听过这说法？
<gebjgd> binker: 台式机？
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么典故
<SuperCat> 我是本子，8G内存……
<binker> 是的，台式机器
<archl> gebjgd: 你占几泡屎？
<ofan> SuperCat: 多少米
<SuperCat> 前段时间觉得内存便宜就自己买了2条4G
<SuperCat> 本子本身是Ideapad Y460N-ITH
<gebjgd> archl: 就1泡
<SuperCat> 原配是2G
<ofan> 奥
<SuperCat> 2条4G大概270大洋左右吧
<binker> 嗯
<gebjgd> archl: ofan 狗舔八泡屎。泡泡舔不净
<ofan> 差不多
<SuperCat> 然后光驱拆了装个新硬盘
<gebjgd> binker: 台式机你还是自己留着吧
<SuperCat> 光驱搞成外置的
<ofan> gebjgd: 牛逼。。
<gebjgd> binker: 太费电了
<binker> 现在硬盘升价了
<SuperCat> 还好了，不算太费
<gebjgd> ofan: 你一定是南方人了
<binker> 嗯，一般
<ofan> gebjgd: 北方
<archl> ofan: 你不是北京的？
<binker> 不是很费
<archl> gebjgd: 你个粗口的。
<ofan> archl: 我北韩的
<archl> ofan: 北韩？政治错误。
 * mayli ..
<ofan> archl: 打了金正日一耳光，为了奖励我，把我发配到米国了
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 全家去挖煤
<binker> 如果装了虎猫系统呢
<archl> ofan: 不能信。你肯定会被主席的人民生吃了
<ofan> archl: 你说 roylez_ ?
<ofan> 哪个主席
<archl> ofan: 金主席
<gebjgd> binker: 什么虎猫系统？
<ofan> archl: 你是他的人民吗，怎么叫他主席
<archl> ofan: 炸鸡飞已经死了，下一个轮到金胖子了。
<binker> Ubuntu 虎猫阿
<roylez_> ofan archl 影响我看片，该死的
<gebjgd> binker: 那你的电脑更贬值了
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<ofan> binker: 这名字起的好啊
<gebjgd> binker: 垃圾ubuntu系统
<archl> roylez_ 上次你搞的 囡囡都被高亮了。
<gebjgd> binker: 至少上个debian或者arch的。不然会被人笑扁的
 * ofan 不要在 gebjgd 在线的时候谈论Ubuntu
 * gebjgd 吃午饭去咯
<ofan> archl: 这条应该加到topic里
 * mayli 吃的是垃圾，拉的是良心
<ofan> .....
<archl> mayli: 。。。我不要你
<AsuraLe> binker: 话说官方翻译，那应该是豹猫....
<inuyasha> 问个问题~ubuntu以前是可以直接把鼠标放到音乐文件上就开始预览播放的~~现在没了么？
<archl> inuyasha: 真的没几个人用 11.10.。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 原来ubuntu也是有混合待机或睡眠模式。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351451 在终端输入： Code: man pm-action 看到有关pm-hibernate（休眠）、pm-suspend（待机）和pm-suspend-hybrid（混合待机或睡眠）。 Quote: DESCRIPTION This manual page documents briefly the pm-action, pm-hibernate, pm-suspend and pm-suspend-hybrid commands. This manual page w ...
<inuyasha> archl: 还好呀~比11.04强多了~
<mayli> inuyasha: 可以
<archl> inuyasha: 我在 11.04 用 GNOME 2 呢。
<inuyasha> archl: gnome2其实觉得确实有点乱七八糟了~虽然好用
<inuyasha> mayli: 11.10里可以么？
<inuyasha> mayli: 难道我删了什么包么~~~
<archl> inuyasha: 可以整顿
<inuyasha> archl: 其实主要是我一直想要个好用的dock或者类似东西，但是awn和docky总有各种问题~现在unity还行
<archl> inuyasha: dock有用吗。我发现用不上。
<ofan> inuyasha: dock没什么用
<ofan> 花瓶
<ofan> 不像mac下被当做任务栏
<archl> ofan: 能当任务栏。。。
<SuperCat> @Inuyasha: 指向音乐文件就播放，那个是nautlus的特性
<inuyasha> archl: 也不一定要dock吧~类似快速启动的东西~~synapse这样的
<archl> SuperCat: 那个是 某一种 thumbnailer
<SuperCat> 我还在等Wheezy冻结，准备上GNOME3呢
<ofan> archl: mac的任务栏就是dock,不开dock什么都干不了
<archl> inuyasha: 对的。我有 synapse
<SuperCat> 没错，预览特性的一种
<caleb-> SuperCat: 明年中才要冻，说不定还会延
<SuperCat> 这个我知道
<SuperCat> 预定2012.06
<archl> SuperCat: 我的想法你觉得怎么样？
<SuperCat> 但是一般会延迟一段
<SuperCat> 什么想法?
<inuyasha> archl: 不过感觉11.10里的zeitigiXX那个索引整合得更好了
<inuyasha> 不记得具体名字了
<archl> inuyasha: 恩。
<archl> SuperCat: 我发的email阿。
<archl> inuyasha: zeitgeist
<SuperCat> o，我没注意
<ofan> 吃mm's
<archl> binker: 好玩的家伙。
<archl> ofan:  mm's ？
<archl> 那是啥
<ofan> m&m's
<binker> archl 你用arch?
<archl> binker: 没装成功。
<archl> binker: 所以算了
<ofan> web开发的乱七八糟东西真多
<archl> ofan: 世界要进步。
<binker> 哦 
<binker> 我安装过
<archl> ofan: 因为消息封闭所以乱
<binker> archl：用虚拟机安装的
<ofan> 什么json,yaml
<archl> binker: 哦。没有搞过。
<SuperCat> JSON可以看作是数据容器吧
<SuperCat> 和XML一个类型的
<SuperCat> 不过JSON解析应该要快很多，而且节省容量
<inuyasha> archl: 我真心觉得喜欢gnome2的不如去用arch或者gentoo更好，配置系统非常干净高效
<ofan> SuperCat: 你的nick最好别用大写
<SuperCat> 我是被迫留在GNOME2的
<ofan> SuperCat: 否则会被其外号
<archl> inuyasha: arch没 gnome 2不是。
<archl> SuperCat: 我的电脑无法运行 gnome-shell。也算被迫了。
<inuyasha> archl: 怎么会没有？
 * archl 突然想起该编译 e16了。
<archl> inuyasha: archl听说用 gnome3取代了
<inuyasha> archl: 这倒是~可你不升级不就行
<archl> inuyasha:  2和3是不能共存的。
<supercatexpert> OK, 我换了名字了
<ofan> supercatexpert: 太长了
<inuyasha> archl: 不装3呀~~我用过一段时间arch觉得包管理挺不错的
<snugglecat_> 香港要来做过学习做公务员， 要中国来教育香港公务员提高公务水平， 这意味着什么啊
<archl> inuyasha: 呵呵。我没接触过。
<supercatexpert> GNOME3的Fallback模式还是太弱了点
<supercatexpert> 功能没GNOME2那么全
<caleb-> 不提供 gnome2 的 distro 都是垃圾啊垃圾
<supercatexpert> 很多插件也没了
<ofan> 那是safe mode吧
<supercatexpert> ……乃这个中弹的范围有点大了
<snugglecat_> http://news.xinhuanet.com/politics/2011-02/12/c_121069597.htm 
<^k^> snugglecat_ ⇪ ti: 国家行政学院斥资逾2亿建港澳公务员培训中心_时政频道_新华网 
<supercatexpert> 升级到GNOME3的发行版都没有GNOME2的
<supercatexpert> 想要GNOME2的为何不用Xfce呢?
<supercatexpert> 界面还是有很多相似的地方的
<archl> supercatexpert: 支持 applet ？
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾怎麼覺得是在培訓腐敗？？
<supercatexpert> GNOME3 Fallback也不支持Applet
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你就感兴趣这个。
<archl> supercatexpert: 所以还是 unity好。
<mraandtux> 好了，我要问下archl 、snugglecat_ 、supercatexpert，为什么VPN老是记不住密码，导致登录不了？求解。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 什麼？？
<supercatexpert> Unity不能在Ubuntu外的系统使用
<supercatexpert> 我不用VPN的，我用SSH Proxy
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你就是专门反对党的通知。
<ofan> mraandtux: pptp还是openvpn
<snugglecat_> mraandtux, 我没有 vpn 
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 錯了，， 俺是實話實說。
<supercatexpert> 我VPS上装的OpenVPN也没怎么打理过
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 有 vpn 不， 帮帮 mraandtux 这个迷途羔羊吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ .. ?? 木有 ，，freessh去 cjb.net
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 慧姐， 帮帮 mraandtux 
<mraandtux> ofan ，是PPTP
<ofan> mraandtux: 怎么链接的，network manager还是pptpclient
<supercatexpert> 我的SSH是自己VPS的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 吾是冷漠無情之人，， 良心早就被污染了，
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<ofan> 差点忘了
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我本来就没良心。我只是啥啥的爱着我想要爱的东西。
<mraandtux> ofan，是network manager
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 对了， 用几个叠加效果怎么杨， tor上加ssh再加vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 哦，，  願末日與你同在， 阿門
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, <== 灭绝师太
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 恩。也行 ，先 vpn ssh tor
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 既有欺生既有起死
<ofan> mraandtux: 那个应该是保存在keyring里的，如果有保存功能的话
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 哦，， 
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 会不会很慢
<mraandtux> ofan ，找不到
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 嗯，一般吧，看youtube 1080p 1:30 要等 比較長時間
<ofan> mraandtux: 不清楚了，很久没用那玩意了
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 你真的酱紫试过
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 嗯 freevpn + freessh + tor bridges
<snugglecat_> 厉害
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 买一个多省事
<snugglecat_> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_539f6e800100oe2x.html
<^k^> snugglecat_ ⇪ t: 中国ZF组织万名港澳公务员进京培训_Morgan_新浪博客
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不相信你
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 感覺你很恐怖
<snugglecat_> 为老毛
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 这里有两个都是我的客户
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 都是直接买一年的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以去问问他们的用户体验
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 哦，吾不認識她們
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 买一个嘛
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 下次介绍给你
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 买一个
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 不
<ofan> snugglecat_: 。。。。
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 就一个
<ofan> snugglecat_: ........
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 讓 snugglecat_ 買給吾用一個月
<snugglecat_> ofan, 我这么拼命帮你推销， 有工资吗
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 就一个， 买一个终身的
<ofan> snugglecat_: 赏你一个帅哥吻
<snugglecat_> ......
<ofan> snugglecat_: 法式的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ ,, 在天朝無所謂的終身
<snugglecat_> 湿吻?? 舌吻??
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 你名字怎么读哇
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我的客户的使用感受就是最好的广告
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 垃圾
<snugglecat_> 垃圾??
<ofan> snugglecat_: 他骂你
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧， 吾命不久矣
<snugglecat_> 。。。。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 放心，他没帽子
<snugglecat_> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 木有，， snugglecat_ 問吾怎麼稱 
<flh> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ ,, 你不是問吾 名字怎麼讀麼。。 就是 垃圾 廢物
<^k^> flh, 好  ㍫ 
<snugglecat_> o 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉你好文艺
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不愧是习英语之人
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,, 爲麼，， 這是鄙人頹廢的思想想出的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 是 pinyinlish
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 因为你整天吾来吾去的
<snugglecat_> 中国人那么热衷买乔布斯传， 本身就说明毫无创造力。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 好吧 
<ofan> snugglecat_: 我下了电子版
<snugglecat_> 什么都想着可以学过来。
<supercatexpert> 作为果黑我表示无压力
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 還不如 崇拜 C 語言之父
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 没毛好崇拜的
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯，XD ， 百年之後 還不是 一對 黃土
<CyrusYzGTt> s/一對/一堆/
<snugglecat_> 看乔布斯传只是想了解他个人，无可厚非， 想从那学到啥东西可以成为另一个乔布斯， 那就扯淡了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 生前不尽相同，死后都归为尘土
<snugglecat_> 乔布斯不是学就可以的， 创新不是靠学的。 学， 最多也是个山寨的。 
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 嗯 ，， 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我是不是也很文艺？
<flh> 什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不知道 何謂 文藝
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 文青，不知道？
<snugglecat_> 模仿乔布斯演讲风格也被称中国乔布斯，这不扯淡吗， 是否还得要前列腺才行啊
<flh> ???  /bin/sh: notify-send: command not found
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不關吾事， 寡人不是文化人，也不是高學歷人士
<snugglecat_> flg notify-send????
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你果然很文艺
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 文藝是 御用文人 和 磚家 叫獸 還有 說假話 的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？ 是么
<snugglecat_> 《金融时报》认为中国的教育系统急需改革。中国教育体制仍注重死记硬背，这遏制了创造力，答案是学来的，而不是学生自己发现的。
<snugglecat_> 买乔布斯传，也期望学点什么。 各位死心吧。 
<flh> 买乔布斯传，也期望学点什么。 各位死心吧,,不不不
<flh> ls
<flh> df 
<CyrusYzGTt> 長生決 七七四十九個字 竟然木有人看 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里有？
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 啥东西
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 第七十五章
<flh> libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session:     wangbo
<flh>           Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 貌似吾說錯了，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..吾看的是 古本 ，，不同現在的，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 文艺帝啊
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 汝之言，半古半今也~
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 鄙人 木有文化。 吾古今之分
<AsuraLe> ofan: CyrusYzGTt者，装怪也~
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 错了，是穿越帝
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. CyrusYzGTt 是 垃圾 廢物
<snugglecat_> 研究发现网络色情成瘾者可能会对真实女性失去兴趣 
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！ 竟然污衊本尊
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: （╯－_－）╯汝之举，大不雅~
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 那就更加說明 鄙人 不是雅人
<ofan> snugglecat_: 确实
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 一介武夫~还本尊，汝之笨尊
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 這是對真實自我的稱號
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,俺不是 武夫，， 俺是 廢物 垃圾
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈，猪，你真的是笨尊，娃哈哈哈 O(∩_∩)O~
<bombnet> 求vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 哦， 那好， 多謝 讚美 ， 讚美主 讚美妓女
<bombnet> 求翻墙
<ofan> bombnet: 要买么
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪，你最近怎么大不同了？
<bombnet> 你的vpn？
<ofan> bombnet: 对
<bombnet> 那一国的？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗，， 一邊去
<ofan> 本频道独家提供的VPN
<bombnet> 韩国的最好了？
<ofan> bombnet: 美国
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: qDebug() 如何工作的？
<bombnet> 多少钱一个月？
<ofan> 9 RMB
<ofan> 不限流量和时间
<ofan> pptp的
<bombnet> 9块钱 很便宜 我考虑考虑
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 这回正常了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 有中国大陆的么？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..
<supercatexpert> alvin_rxg: void qDebug ( const char * msg, ... )，这个么?
<bombnet> 支付宝正好有九块钱
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, 你也用 qt???
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 下回我帮你看看
<alvin_rxg> supercatexpert: 对。 qtassistant 里边说 会输出到 stderr，但一点东西都没输出。
<snugglecat_> qDebug () << "hello world" << "ok";
<alvin_rxg> ofan: thx.
<supercatexpert> 我主要还是用GTK+的，不过我也会用Qt
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: 是这样用了，但没输出。
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, qDebug () << "hello world" << "ok";
<ofan> alvin_rxg: qWarning
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你果然有时候使欠kick~
<ofan> alvin_rxg: qCritical
<ofan> AsuraLe: k他
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: <( ￣^￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（>口<－）
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我只要 debug.
<supercatexpert> If no message handler has been installed, the message is printed to stderr.
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 本無事，奈何他人生非
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, 在哪运行？ 他是个控制台输出， 另外， windows 控制台看不到输出
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: 啥是 message handler ?
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: 自然 linux 运行。
<snugglecat_> 在控制台运行才能看到输出
<supercatexpert>  This function does nothing if QT_NO_DEBUG_OUTPUT was defined during compilation.
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 从终端运行
 * AnThOnYhO Hello everybody
<supercatexpert> 要在终端里面运行
<supercatexpert> 并且不能有上面说的那个宏
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: ofan supercatexpert 抱歉，是运行时，其中一个变量错了。
<supercatexpert> ……Orz……
<AsuraLe> ofan:  CyrusYzGTt你们谁知道他受啥刺激了？？？？？还是装F16几天没打中文被憋的？
<snugglecat_> message handler??? 没遇过这个
<snugglecat_> 哦
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我一般都是自己写一个massage handler，然后同时dump到文件
<flh> libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: dbus-launch failed to autolaunch D-Bus session: 
<snugglecat_> ofan, 啥是 massage handler， 我没遇到过
<snugglecat_> AsuraLe, 他是没女人， x精上脑
<snugglecat_> AsuraLe, 他是没女人， 憋精上脑
<ofan> snugglecat_: 一全局的hook,QDebug销毁时会调用massage handler来输出
<AsuraLe> snugglecat_: 他什么时候有过女人？
<snugglecat_> AsuraLe, 就是没有哇， 所以憋精上脑哇
<snugglecat_> ofan, 哦
<snugglecat_> 我看看
<AsuraLe> snugglecat_: 难道终于被成功憋坏了？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 你干嘛欺负穿越帝
<ofan> AsuraLe: 你哪个单位的
<AsuraLe> ofan: 我啥时候欺负他了？你哪看到我欺负他了？
<ofan> AsuraLe: 你哪个单位的？
<AsuraLe> ofan: 时空管理局的(^o^)(^0^)(^○^)
<ofan> AsuraLe: 编外的卧槽
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: 一般， debug 的东东该咋整？貌似写一堆 qDebug 太啰嗦了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你用fossil么？
<alvin_rxg> ofan:  那是啥？
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, 那个只是调试信息而已啊
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: 有啥方案，输出大量的调试信息？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 类似git的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我有个方案
<alvin_rxg> ofan: please
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, 举个例子
<snugglecat_> 用datastream吧
<alvin_rxg> 又是啥……
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, 输出到文件么, qdatastream 就是类似 c++的 iostream
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, 你的大量调试信息是怎么样的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 集成一个QDebug类，设置一个静态的debug_output标识，在解析程序参数的时候发现--debug就设置这个标识。
<flh> 电视剧：生死线
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: 就是一些赋值啥的…… >_>
<ofan> 继承
<ofan> 不好，那样还要重新重载一堆操作符
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 那一般的 debug 做法是啥呢？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 直接写个massage handler，根据debug_output级别来输出信息
<flh> 大家的问题，我怎么一点也看不懂，唉
<alvin_rxg> ok..
<flh> 这里最好开一个幼儿班的课程
<flh> 如何linux下远程去截取windows的桌面？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 一般就是，在你需要输出log的地方，同时传给massage handler此条log的级别，然后massage handler根据此级别和全局定义的级别比较大小，决定是否输出此log
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 目前就一个级别。 =.=
<supercatexpert> ofan: 这个在GLib里面有
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那就设置0或1了
<supercatexpert> GLib提供了Message Handler，并且有输出等级
<ofan> supercatexpert: 用qt的不用其他库
<supercatexpert> 我平时只用GTK+ 的
<ofan> 最简单的就是按照syslog的格式来
<ofan> 这样还能统一起来
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 咋 qt assistant 里边 message handler 全是 QXml 的东西…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你搜qdebug
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 哦， MsgHandler
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, 好吧， 我知道你说啥了， 我之前没接触过， 就单单 qDebug () << .... 我 单纯 是临时测试的
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: 呃。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat_: 临时测试就直接 print 好了……
<supercatexpert> 大概是因为Qt这边在大力推行QML的原因吧
<snugglecat_> :)
<ofan> qxml和qml差很多的
<supercatexpert> QXML? 说的是Qt的XML解析器么?
<supercatexpert> QML倒是和GtkBuilder很像
<alvin_rxg> 我是小白，多谢各位
<ofan> supercatexpert: 你也是韩国的？
<supercatexpert> ????
<AsuraLe> 谁来三国杀？
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<supercatexpert> 韓国？違いますよ～
<AsuraLe> 今天那个谁不是说要三国杀的么？
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 11.10 中文输入法出不来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351453 总是切换不出中文输入法，任务栏无输入法图标，已经将系统更新至最新，语言也安装了完整的。现在仍然打不了中文字，求助大伙帮帮忙，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 atvv — 2011-10-29 19:53 
<supercatexpert> 装一个im-switch
<supercatexpert> 然后im-switch -s ibus
<supercatexpert> 如果乃装的是iBus就用这个
<AsuraLe> 不是，应该使装 ibus-gtk3 ^_^
<AsuraLe> supercatexpert: 不过话说那是机器人推送的论坛的帖子吧
<supercatexpert> 有可能是……
<ofan> 新来的吧
<ofan> 没见过kk哥
<pocoyo> 论坛 org.cn的上不去啊
<microcai> pocoyo: try .com.cn 
<pocoyo> microcai: 这个可以。
<roylez_> AsuraLe: ？
<bluebird> 我正在学习emacs当中，我想在代码中跳转到另一个函数，如何做到？
<AsuraLe> roylez_反应这么慢
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 电影看完了
<AsuraLe> 现在玩？
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 南蛮入侵，四禁单挑
<bluebird> advices?
<pocoyo> bluebird: 在那个函数上按 C-h f 
<pocoyo> ?
<AsuraLe> roylez_ 好的，等下，陪你玩玩，
<namoamitabuddha> libqq是不是彻底挂了?
<namoamitabuddha> 嗯?
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 2796 999
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: libq还正常否
<bluebird> pocoyo: 我在阅读c/c++ code.
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: 是经常封号，但还能用
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 我这样的
<pocoyo> bluebird: 不会。
<pocoyo> bluebird: 我是码盲。
<pocoyo> lainme: 你维护的啊？
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: Request next captcha 1, new 700, total 38020
<lainme> pocoyo: 不是。我只是给ubuntu打包
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: <== [54084] QQ_CMD_CAPTCHA(0x00BA), datalen 160
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: ……完全不懂的
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: 我不是开发者
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: ==> [54083] QQ_CMD_CAPTCHA 0x00BA, version tag 0x1E0D len 823
<pocoyo> lainme: 你都会打包了啊 了不起 awesome.
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 调试信息
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 完全连不上
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 验证码
<AsuraLe> roylez_:   竞技还是标准？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没有提示, 是bug?
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, 在弄啥子呢
<lainme> pocoyo: 这种单一包还是比较容易的
<alvin_rxg> 没啥
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 调试信息吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 标准
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 要改写代码咯?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥意思
<snugglecat_> alvin_rxg, 哦
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我登不上去
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用webqq
<CyrusYzGTt> 巨人王者卡扎菲，正是眼前这名黑人，也是超等城池，乃至整个东方异能者学员中号称学生金系最强者最暴力的人。
<AsuraLe> roylez_:  三区 南蛮入侵？1v1标准？
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 2853 999
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 对
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 自由频道
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 比较麻烦, 我要挂2个号
<AsuraLe> roylez_ 你能进初级不/》
<roylez_> AsuraLe: ...我试试
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 不能，自由你应该可以进的吧
<AsuraLe> roylez_ 要2级 
<roylez_> AsuraLe: ......
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 那没法玩了
<AsuraLe> roylez_ 我随便去玩两局升级去
<flh> hi
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 恩
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍬ 
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: fx好像没办法做到Cookie隔离
<snugglecat_> 社会: 北京官员反对居民戴口罩的建议
<snugglecat_> 空气污染了， 带口罩还会被官员反对。 这是为什么呢
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 自己搞个http代理？
<CyrusYzGTt> noscript
<ofan> dogNotCat: 影响市容
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 从源里面安装smplayer，出错。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351455 Code: sudo pacman -S smplayer 密码： 正在解决依赖关系... 正在查找内部冲突... 目标 (23)： libmng-1.0.10-4  xdg-utils-1.1.0rc1-3  qt-4.7.4-3             ttf-dejavu-2.33-1  scrnsaverproto-1.2.1-1  libxss-1.2.1-1             a52dec-0.7.4-5  libftdi-0.19-1  libirman-0.4.5-2    ...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ???
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: fx的多个tab是共用cookie的啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我知道，只要域名不一样，cookie不久隔离了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 一样呢?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 一样就用同一个cookie
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 能否隔离开来
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我想的，只要域名不一样就能隔离，要么就是浏览器支持
<ofan> 此功能
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ?
<phoenixlzx> hi
<sevk> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍬ 
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 找到了, multifox
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ff的fork?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://br.mozdev.org/multifox/
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Multifox - Different logins at the same time
<ofan> 不错
<ofan> 睡觉去
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不过在fx的extension里面没看见
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我怕安全性
<gebjgd> 睡爽咯
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍬ 
<gebjgd> 有午觉睡真爽
<flh> arch是不是要比debian难很多？
<flh> 天地一沙鸥
<namoamitabuddha> flh: arch ---> debian
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 是关心arch
<archl> flh: 你会 javascript 么？
<flh> archl: 不会
 * archl 想要知道如何能耐心去学编程。。。
<archl> lol
<flh> archl: 我的目的是高效方便快捷使用
<adam8157> iGoogle: roylez_ 要Android玩偶不? 挺大一个 Google开发者日送的
<archl> adam8157: 手机回礼？
<archl> flh: 哦
<adam8157> archl: nope
<roylez_> adam8157: 邮给我？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 给我吧
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<archl> roylez_ gebjgd 狗占坑。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 到付
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我老婆要
<gebjgd> 多少钱
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你在国外 要啥
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不要钱, 快递到付...
<imtxc> 啊 能给我个也就好了。。哈哈
<archl> adam8157: 也不过 10欧元吧。
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 寄到国内家里就行了
<flh> 什么宝贝儿？
<archl> flh: 机器人
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不咋好看的哦 roylez_不要了?
 * archl 想知道学 javascript 需要几天。。。
<archl> lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 没真相啊
<archl> 半天过去了，根本不算啥进度。
<adam8157> 找找
<imtxc> 额。。
<adam8157> roylez_: gebjgd http://imagebin.org/181411 右上角 丑吧...
<archl> adam8157: 你这个纯粹是变形版本的。。
<archl> 都不是桶状。
<imtxc> 不是吧。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 不要，奇丑
<adam8157> ...
<archl> adam8157: 综合起来，根本就是 万圣节 南瓜的绿色版
<archl> adam8157: 植物大战僵尸的僵尸植物！
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 发图
<archl> gebjgd: 有图了阿 
<adam8157> gebjgd http://imagebin.org/181411
<namoamitabuddha> 请教firefox extension的安全性
<archl> adam8157: 你做个这样风格的游戏塔防，或许狠赚钱。
<CyrusYzGTt> 不太安全 ，鑑定完畢 安裝上 noscript是暫時的解決辦法 
<gebjgd> adam8157: 这是谁做的？
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 什么安全不安全，管它
<archl> gebjgd: 好玩吧。
<supercatexpert> 在浏览器里面，Fx算是最安全的了
<adam8157> google送的...
<namoamitabuddha> flh: http://br.mozdev.org/multifox/
<supercatexpert> 当然我说到是常用的那几个
<archl> gebjgd: 你知道了吧， google 没钱了
<maxupeng1> 请问一下那个软件调整分区大小比较安全？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 是用脚趾头缝制的？
<supercatexpert> gparted
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 我在插件中心没搜索到这个, 不敢乱安装
<mike-w> kde 吃内存？
<imtxc> .....
<gebjgd> archl: 对  google
<Kandu> maxupeng1: 用 lvm 不錯
<gebjgd> archl: google没钱了。把钱都给
<supercatexpert> KDE在所有的常见桌面环境里面可以说是最费内存的了
<gebjgd> motolora了
<Kandu> archl: 應該要很久才能學會吧
<mike-w> supercatexpert, 哦
<archl> Kandu: 是吗。。。我努力半天。。。
<Kandu> archl: 個人經驗(我一個語言都沒學會， pascal, c 都只學了一小部分
<mike-w> 刚升级到ubuntu 11.10，firefox就挂了
<mike-w> 有11.10的吗？
<archl> Kandu: 大约多久就可以改程序了？
<supercatexpert> 我的Firefox都不是系统自带的(Debian Squeeze的Iceweasel才3.6)
<roylez_> AsuraLe: 好了没？
<supercatexpert> 自己在/opt下面装了个7.0.1
<flh> mike-w: ubuntu不如换到xp
<AsuraLe> roylez_ 还没有
<mike-w> flh, ==||||
<archl> Kandu: 你学的那两个更难阿。
<AsuraLe> 你要下了？
<archl> Kandu: 我看过文档到后来直接看不懂了。
<supercatexpert> 有C何必学Pascal?
<supercatexpert> 学Python3吧
<cuihao> 怎么用IP和子网掩码表示 123.125.X.X 所有IP？ 不是 123.125.0.0/255.255.0.0 吗？
<Kandu> archl: 幾星期/幾天 大概
<maxupeng1> lvm、gparted那个好？？？
<supercatexpert> 123.125.255.255
<supercatexpert> lvm和gparted不是同个类型的东西
<cuihao> 额
<namoamitabuddha> mike-w: fx挂了?
<supercatexpert> lvm是动态卷(可以这么说), gparted只是磁盘工具而已
<archl> supercatexpert: 学的多了那些，自然有人学；学的少了那些，就要帮助 :D
<phoenixlzx> ofan: ping
<maxupeng1> 我想从已有的分区中切出一块，作为新分区
<supercatexpert> 那就用gparted
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, 是
<namoamitabuddha> supercatexpert: 我是在$HOME下安装fx的
<supercatexpert> 不过一旦使用gparted，就不要在Windows下做任何磁盘操作
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, 不知到是升级之前挂的还是之后..
<supercatexpert> 分区表损坏不是闹着玩的
<maxupeng1> 这个会不会造成数据丢失？？？
<flh> maxupeng1: 切，会破坏数据不？
<supercatexpert> 不会
<supercatexpert> 不会
<namoamitabuddha> mike-w: sudo apt-get reinstall firefox
<imtxc> 飞信没有个类似 pyWebqq 那样的么。
<supercatexpert> libfection?
<supercatexpert> libfetion
<flh> 我一个主分区200G，大了点
<maxupeng1> LFS这教材有人成功过吗？
<AsuraLe> 怎么跑到飞信去了？跑题了。。
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, E: Invalid operation reinstall
<archl> Kandu: 谢谢。。。希望几天就能。
<supercatexpert> LFS? 我做过3个版本
<supercatexpert> LFS有一点基础就可以搞定了，按照手册走很简单的
<archl> Kandu: 是不是经常做笔记有帮助？
<flh> supercatexpert: lfs,难吧，太要时间了
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, 我卸掉之后重装，还是一样
<supercatexpert> 只是内核编译会有点难
<namoamitabuddha> mike-w: 啥错误
<supercatexpert> LFS我在虚拟机也只花了1天多
<maxupeng1> 哦哦，里面要求有一个独立的分区，所以才要到调整分区大小的软件
<supercatexpert> 不过在本机做LFS难度确实更高
<flh> supercatexpert: lfs系统的速度如何？
<Kandu> archl: 不知道，適合各人的學習方法不同吧
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, 页面混乱，baidu都上不去。。chrome能
<supercatexpert> 看内核怎么调整的了
<supercatexpert> 我还在我的嵌入式开发板上自己整过一套基本系统
<namoamitabuddha> mike-w: apt-cache policy firefox
<supercatexpert> mike-w: 删掉乃的Firefox程序和配置文件，然后完全重装一次
<flh> supercatexpert: 找到了师父，以后玩一下
<supercatexpert> sudo apt-get purge firefox
<supercatexpert> 然后删掉乃的~/.mozilla目录
<maxupeng1> 在虚拟机里编译LFS，是不是分配的内存越大越好？
<supercatexpert> 512M足够
<flh> 感觉在linux,,opera的速度要好一点
<maxupeng1> 我打算分配4G呢
<supercatexpert> LFS没图形界面，不需要那么多内存
<supercatexpert> CPU够给力就行
<supercatexpert> 4G? 看来乃是64位系统的哦
<microcai> supercatexpert:  编译大型程序需要大内存
<maxupeng1> 现在用的笔记本8G，转的是UBUNTU
<supercatexpert> 显然LFS里面没有太大的程序
<supercatexpert> 如果编译C++程序确实又慢又费空间
<flh> maxupeng1: 你8G的笔记本，是那年弄的？
<maxupeng1> 不是跑LFS，而是编译LFS
<supercatexpert> 我也是8G内存
<maxupeng1> 今年
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, 不能输入英文..
<supercatexpert> 我编译LFS也只分了512M内存
<caleb-> 这年头 lfs 一天就够了
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, 重安装之后
<supercatexpert> 今年内存很便宜，升级到8G很容易的
<caleb-> 硬件好的话也就半天 
<flh> caleb-: 一天，这么快？
<mike-w> namoamitabuddha, 下划线跟删除线似的
<maxupeng1> 恩，内存大速度明显快，有时候分析java的heapdown文件确实要这么大内存
<flh> supercatexpert: 以前的本不支持8G吧？
<maxupeng1> 现在有支持16G的笔记本CPU了
<supercatexpert> 内存支持主要看主板
<supercatexpert> 我的本子是去年的
<maxupeng1> 看CPU
<supercatexpert> 主板限制最大
<supercatexpert> 然后才是CPU
<mugebjgd> maxupeng1 看主板。跟cpu现在关系不大
<flh> maxupeng1: 可能是主板的支持，内存问题
<maxupeng1> 现在的内存管理器都是集成在CPU内的
<mugebjgd> maxupeng1 amd随便个u就是支持64
<supercatexpert> ……Intel现在的CPU除了Atom都支持EM64T的
<mugebjgd> intel的垃圾
<flh> supercatexpert: 对
<caleb-> supercatexpert: 这年头叫 intel64 了
<supercatexpert> Intel64是安腾!
<mugebjgd> amd apu给力
<flh> mugebjgd: 我一直用intel的处理器
<caleb-> supercatexpert: em64t 是 old name
<supercatexpert> 我自己是不买AMD的东西的
<mugebjgd> flh 我的都是amd
<supercatexpert> A卡就不说了，ATi显卡驱动超恶心
<archl> apu 是啥？
 * caleb- 不买 intel 的东西
<microcai> supercatexpert: 说说看 AMD 差在哪里？
<maxupeng1> intel官网上i3-2310m的参数：Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type)  16 GB
<mugebjgd> 显卡驱动全是amd
<archl> microcai: opengl 支持。
<supercatexpert> A卡驱动和N卡驱动比差得不知道到哪里去
<supercatexpert> glxgears分数一比就知道了
<flh> 看看听听也不错，想装机
<mugebjgd> supercatexpert 看你用什么卡和什么卡比了
<supercatexpert> 然后A卡的驱动超挑版本
<mugebjgd> flh 装完了
<supercatexpert> 对X11和内核版本都有严格要求
<archl> microcai: 纯 OpenGL 程序要是不专门考虑 ATI显卡编写，会出现一堆渲染错误——见过好多游戏项目的讨论是这样。
<supercatexpert> N卡要求就很低
<flh> mugebjgd: 我想换一台新机
<mugebjgd> 3A
<supercatexpert> 相信很多ATi X系列的用户现在都在泪牛满面吧
<microcai> archl: 那是 ati 垃圾。 amd 怎么样？
<supercatexpert> ATi已经算 AMD的了
<archl> microcai: AMD 买了 ATI显卡。。。
<mugebjgd> 我家的电脑笔记本台式机都是amd的
<mugebjgd> 全3A路过
<flh> supercatexpert: 我的本本是ati4330
<freeayu> lfs 7 终于发布了
<archl> mugebjgd: 你的太老了，不算数
<supercatexpert> 我是i3 内置GPU+NVIDIA GT330M
<archl> mugebjgd: 老的就没太大问题——根本用不上那些功能。
<mugebjgd> archl 不老啊
<supercatexpert> 不过Optimus这里杯具了下
<microcai> mugebjgd: 哪 3A ?
<supercatexpert> 在Linux下只能以Intel GPU工作
<microcai> mugebjgd: A U A G A ？ 
<supercatexpert> 不过Intel集显对于Linux的支持还是很王道的
<archl> lol
<archl> microcai: APU AMD AGU
<archl> lol
<mugebjgd> a6 3650 A75 6770
 * archl 知道 04年之后的 Intel GPU就足够多数Linux应用了。。。
<mugebjgd> A75 支持交火 usb3 sata6G
 * archl 可悲的用着 03年的。。。
<mugebjgd> archl 这还老？
<archl> mugebjgd: 就是2个显卡共同活动
<archl> mugebjgd: 。。。作为集成显卡就不行了。
<mugebjgd> archl 我有独显
<maxupeng1> 目前用的就是intel的集显
<supercatexpert> USB 3.0我是用 Express扩展卡的……
<mugebjgd> archl 双显卡
<archl> mugebjgd: 要是 03年独显就省心。
<archl> mugebjgd: 什么？双显卡不是两个共同处理？
<supercatexpert> 双显的工作模式是看牌子的
<mugebjgd> archl 可以关闭
<archl> mugebjgd: 哦。
<mugebjgd> supercatexpert 看型号
<supercatexpert> NVIDIA Optimus的双显是N卡的 GPU输出交给Intel GPU的
<supercatexpert> 要求2个GPU必须同时工作
<archl> mugebjgd: 星际2满速运行？
<supercatexpert> 但是目前的X11做不到这点
<mugebjgd> archl 星际小菜
<archl> mugebjgd: 告诉你了
<mugebjgd> archl 你自己看网上评测去
<archl> mugebjgd: 上zero-k打 8vs8，开全效果，看你能跑几十
<archl> mugebjgd: 双屏幕也开。
<dogNotCat> 移动版的 libreoffice 有啥作为
<mugebjgd> archl 你给我一个
<mugebjgd> zero-k是什么玩意
<archl> mugebjgd: 在学校我曾经搞过笔记本+学校显示器。 2040*900分辨率。
<mugebjgd> archl 我就一个lcd
<dogNotCat> 用手机写 文档 有啥意思
<supercatexpert> 我在我手机上跑过OpenOffice……
<archl> mugebjgd: 错了，是 3040*900
<supercatexpert> 不过内存显然不太够……
<archl> supercatexpert: 你的也是 n900？
<flh> archl: 2040*900分辨率?
<archl> flh:  3040
<supercatexpert> 必须的啊
<flh> archl: 2040*900分辨率,是两个屏的吗？
<supercatexpert> 我还装了Maemo 5.0 SDK的
<archl> flh: 恩。 1600×900+1440×900
<archl> supercatexpert: 编译一个 ballz玩。
<archl> supercatexpert: 我没装成功。。。
<layerbase> ubuntu怎么echo $home 输出的是空白？！
<supercatexpert> 最近的Maemo SDK终于有64位支持了，所以我就装上了
<flh> archl: 两个屏，内容不同的，还是克隆的？
<supercatexpert> 可以选的
<layerbase> echo hello是正常的
<hamo_laptop> layerbase: $HOME
<archl> flh: 不同内容，自然。。。
<supercatexpert> 屏幕复制要求分辨率一样的吧
<archl> flh: 面板也延伸
<supercatexpert> 一般来说是不同的
<layerbase> ^_^
<flh> archl:这个技术想学一下。。。
<dogNotCat> 移动版的 libreoffice 有啥作为
<dogNotCat> 用手机写 文档 有啥意思
<hamo_laptop> dogNotCat: can read
<flh> archl:目前我也是两个屏，却无法，弄不来
<layerbase> hamo_laptop, 原来大小写敏感啊
<mugebjgd> dogNotCat 没啥意思。能发邮件就够了
<hamo_laptop> layerbase: of cause. It is Linux.
<layerbase> hamo_laptop,3q
<dogNotCat> mugebjgd, 用 libreoffice 移动版来发邮件???
<mugebjgd> dogNotCat 用手机发邮件
<flh> archl:用什么系统和软件做到的？
<archl> flh: 记得是debian+ nvidia-settings
<flh> archl: 我的是ati4330,不知行不行？
<archl> flh: ATI的我没设置过，
<flh> archl: 是本本外加显示器，目前只是关了本的显示
<archl> mugebjgd: 下载 http://zero-k.info/Wiki/Download#Windows 然后看一堆录像 。http://zero-k.info/Battles/Detail/29452
<sevk> archl ⇪ t: Download wiki - Zero-K free rts open source game
<dogNotCat> mugebjgd, 你没看清我的问题啊， 我看一新闻说 libreoffice 准备弄在线版， 这个好理解， 但还有移动版， 移动版有啥意思呢
<mugebjgd> archl 不下载。
<archl> mugebjgd: 随意
<mugebjgd> dogNotCat 蛋疼
<flh> archl: 想看视频又要聊天，真的需要两个屏分开用
<dogNotCat> 是啊， 用在平板上方便记者写稿子？？？ 记者用一般的记事本应该也可以了吧？ 方便秘书， 陪领导出差写文书？？？
<supercatexpert> 平板的输入很蛋疼
<flh> supercatexpert: 我还没有用过平板
<maxupeng1> 有什么比较好的linux irc吗，比较适合新手的。。。
<supercatexpert> 我有平板
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆君，又上了笔记本了？
<flh> maxupeng1: 感觉irssi比较发，只是要配置一下
<dogNotCat> 我想问出个移动版的office 有必要么
<namoamitabuddha> maxupeng1: irssi
<namoamitabuddha> maxupeng1: weechat
<maxupeng1> 额，不是软件，是IRC
<flh> maxupeng1: ？
<hamo_laptop> roylez_ : 对啊，还是蛋疼得输入中文不能...只好复制粘贴过来..
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 笨  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dmkxo0h5cij.jpg
<flh> maxupeng1: IRC你说的是指什么？
<hamo_laptop> roylez_ : Debian下的这个ibus和gtk3的bug...
<supercatexpert> GTK3? 乃在用Testing还是sid?
<maxupeng1> 可能我表述有问题，就像#ubuntu-cn这样的聊天室
<supercatexpert> 我还是Squeeze
<hamo_laptop> supercatexpert: sid + experimental
<namoamitabuddha> hamo_laptop: ...
<flh> supercatexpert: 你目前用的系统是squeeze?
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 谁让你用ibus，活该受罪
<supercatexpert> ……乃还真实敢冲啊……
<supercatexpert> iBus还好了，我用着完全没问题
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 应该用啥
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 目前用 fcitx
<supercatexpert> 我要用anthy，fcitx之类的免谈
<flh> supercatexpert: sid版本里有fcitx
<supercatexpert> ibus-anthy，日语输入法
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 目前fcitx 4.1.2
<flh> supercatexpert: 先生会日语？
<supercatexpert> 会点
<flh> supercatexpert: 哟西。
<supercatexpert> …
<cuihao> IP XXX.XXX.XXX.0/24 表示啥？
<roylez_> supercatexpert: 你又改名啊
<supercatexpert> 什么改名?
<flh> [#ubuntu-cn]  可否改为[#ubu-cn]
<flh> 这个聊天室的名，如何能缩短点？
<namoamitabuddha> 我看应该改成ubuntu-or-linux-cn
<caleb-> flh: 有些 irc client 可以设置 tab width
<CyrusYzGTt> 亞美蝶
<caleb-> 应该改成 chat-cn
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 笔记本的F12/esc/capslock，这三个键旁边掉漆最严重...
<iGoogle> 改成..最好。
<cuihao> IP XXX.XXX.XXX.0/24 表示啥？
<iGoogle> roylez_: 干嘛呢
<iGoogle>  /join #..
<flh> caleb-: 我的显示器还要看电视，所以呀，空间太紧张了
 * hamo_laptop 貌似修好了...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 哦，您来了哦
<caleb-> flh: 换个 window manager
<iGoogle> 问你在干嘛。。。
<Kandu> hamo_laptop: 蛋疼的,俺正 stable 用得爽 XD
<flh> caleb-: 真的不会，要如何一下？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdgw1dml3cw8h4lj.jpg
<supercatexpert> 其实Fedora和Arch的ibus-gtk3都已经没有问题了
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 换awesome
<roylez_> adam8157: 你开会就发那么丑的玩具？
<supercatexpert> Debian这边的进度比较慢
<caleb-> flh: 很多 window manager 都不佔屏幕空間的
<hamo_laptop> Kandu: 还好啦..其实主要是我疏忽...我只装了ibus-gtk3而没装ibus-gtk...原来一直没发现...
<supercatexpert> ……
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 发照片了？
<adam8157> roylez_: T恤相当不错的
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: mei
<supercatexpert> 反正Wheezy冻结也就是1年不到的事情，忍一下就过去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你out了
<adam8157> roylez_: ?
<Kandu> adam8157: 發現 gnome 載 awesome 這樣用不錯
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 不好
<adam8157> Kandu: 俺还是纯awesome
<caleb-> Kandu: gnome3?
<Kandu> caleb-: gnome2
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 哪些情況下不好用？
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 慢
<caleb-> gnome 没几个软件好使
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 哦，還好我電腦夠用
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.minus.com/ibkXKXfL65xhFW.jpg
<caleb-> 不依赖 gnome 的软件比较好用
<flh> awesome: main:237: cannot open display
<flh> caleb-: 安装了awesome 但是 main:237: cannot open display
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 你blog居然没有www访问不了？
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 弱爆了...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 嗯 没设置@ 你那里不会跳转的?
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 故意的
<hamo_laptop> 不会...
<adam8157> roylez_: https://minus.com/mKtuhqvDg
<flh> caleb-: 不依赖 gnome 的软件----也可以说是控制台下的软件吧？
<tusooa> flh: ...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 这样不好么...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 直接转多好..其实据说有个标准是推荐个人网站不要www的前缀的..我的就是把www转到了@
<flh> caleb-: 安装了awesome 但是无法启动
<caleb-> flh: 绝大多数图形软件都不依赖 gnome 的
<adam8157> 是么...其实吧 我想变URL结构的, 但是怕不好吧
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 使用awesome需要relogin
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 选择合适的session就ok了
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢
<caleb-> adam8157: non www 应该自动跳转 www 吧
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 有啥不好？怕被搜索引擎降排名？
<adam8157> caleb-: 是啊 我这里会跳的
<caleb-> 不支持 non www url 的站都是渣啊都是渣
<supercatexpert> 这个看域名绑定的吧
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 不是, 会把Google reader搞乱...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 搜索那个还得手写301...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 呃...不用GR很多年了...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 你域名哪买的？
<adam8157> godaddy
<supercatexpert> 我的是godaddy
<hamo_laptop> 哇哈哈...我也是在狗爹买的...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 狗爹自己提供301的..不用写就能转..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: ? 怎么会
<supercatexpert> 我记得我就没写，自己转过去了
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 他提供一项服务...可以帮你完成域名转向...
<hamo_laptop> supercatexpert: 你那个应该是浏览器搞的吧？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 要钱不
<supercatexpert> 不是
<supercatexpert> 不是浏览器的原因
<supercatexpert> 自己输入的完整地址
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 不要..不过好像有些服务器在国内被墙了..看你运气了...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 对于google这种足够了..
<supercatexpert> 前几天我的域名在天朝就解析失败了
<supercatexpert> 今天又正常了
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 要不我就直接改了算了...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 你要改成什么样的？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: adam8157.info, adam8157.info/blog
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 要搞个人homepage?
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: kind of
<hamo_laptop> 前面的好改...后面的，得写rewrite吧？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 整个CNAME www -> @ 就好吧
<supercatexpert> ~我买的是org域名的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255702/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 带你们去了解中国最伟大的学校 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 不错的，很实用
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过 :D
<supercatexpert> adam8157: RH在招人啊……
<adam8157> supercatexpert: yep
<supercatexpert> 我找实习中，已经找一个里面实习的人推我进去了
<supercatexpert> 我等回复中
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 不是啊...你原来的blog是www.adam8157.info现在是adam8157.info/blog, 这种级别的修改肯定要写URL-rewrite规则的..
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 否则你以前的链接就别想要了...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 原来就是www.adam8157.info/blog/...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 我这里访问直接就page not found了..
<supercatexpert> adam8157: 乃的邮件或者Gtalk等联系方式是?
<adam8157> 考虑考虑再说吧
<adam8157> supercatexpert: no gtalk, 邮件的话找找就是了
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 有意向?
<supercatexpert> 当然
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255524/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: 草泥马相随联动 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 什么职位呢?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 咱们哪天组织去北京动物园看神兽吧？
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 你的blog被墙的?
<supercatexpert> adam8157: Intern Kernel的吧
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我去过了
<roylez_> adam8157: 想养只当坐骑
<adam8157> supercatexpert: intern?
<supercatexpert> 实习的
<hamo_laptop> hamo_laptop: 没吧...对，我是blogger绑域名的..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: gtalk没开?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 开了阿...gtalk还能没开？
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 实习的话 我们组没有headcount了... 看这个组的吧 http://www.casparant.com/urgent-red-hat-kernel-qe-intern-regular-position.html
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Caspar Ant » [Urgent] Red Hat Kernel QE Intern/Regular Position
<adam8157> supercatexpert: 我把实习职位编辑掉了的啊 你还能看到?
<supercatexpert> 没看到
<supercatexpert> 只是我知道有这个职位而已
<adam8157> supercatexpert: so, 看我给你的那个链接吧
<supercatexpert> 看了
<supercatexpert> 貌似我写的就是Kernel QE
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 咱们有找kernel-dev?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://qa.debian.org/popcon-graph.php?packages=subversion+git+mercurial+bazaar&show_installed=on&show_vote=on&want_legend=on&want_ticks=on&from_date&to_date&hlght_date&date_fmt=%25Y-%25m&beenhere=1
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Popularity Contest Statistics -- Debian Quality Assurance
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: you
<supercatexpert> 我昨天在线投了一个
<adam8157> roylez_: 好长
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: git 好猛阿..
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 一只穿云箭，千军万马来相见...
<adam8157> roylez_: git 王道啊
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: roylez_ 很好奇什么原因让git一下子势头那么猛...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 因为我在用git
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 装不了软件了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351466 硬刷bios以后好不容易才装了win7和ubuntu，今天刚装上11.10，结果装一个软件时半天无反映，直接关了终端，这下啥软件都装不上了，还没来得及装新立得，咋办？ lily@lily-K52JK:~$ sudo apt-get install xbmc E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用) E:  ...
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: roylez_ 2010年初的样子...
<supercatexpert> 我自己也用git托管代码……
<supercatexpert> 前一阵把Google Code那边的托管也换到Git了
<yizhi> git确实很方便
<supercatexpert> Git确实比SVN好用
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: http://no-www.org/
<supercatexpert> 不考虑跨平台的话确实好用
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: www. is deprecated. (old2)
<adam8157> 哈哈
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: github的影响也是很深远的
<Lightly> 笨兔兔的网站怎么打开那么慢
<supercatexpert> 我也有github
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: github...社交代码仓库阿..
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 太欢乐了...
<Lightly> ubuntu11.10里empathy怎么安装飞信插件
<yujin_> 初来炸到 ,黑嘿
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 准备响应下 哈哈
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Don’t Call Yourself A Programmer, And Other Career Advice | Kalzumeus Software
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: There are other benefits like “free soda”, “catered lunches”, “free programming books”, etc.  These are social signals more than anything else.  When I say that I’m going to buy you soda, that says a specific thing about how I run my workplace, who I expect to work for me, and how I expect to treat them.  (It says “I like to move the behavior of unsophisticated young engineers by making this job seem fun by buying 20 cen
<hamo_laptop> roylez_:  ...
<yujin_> 請问这是中文地盘么 
<caleb-> yujin_: Yes, you are right.
<CyrusYzGTt> yujin_§ en^2, zheli jiushi pinyinlish de dipan
<wamyk> ........
<yujin_> 那干啥打英文
<wamyk> 。。。转了一圈就属这里人多了好像··
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt's pinyinlish is so beautiful.
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..
<Lightly> gnome3大家用着怎么样
<adam8157> yujin_: Chinese does not mean those people only can speak chinese, Chinese is not the best for everything
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，還不錯
<caleb-> yujin_: 大家玩你呢
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 这篇太长了，不过真的亮点很多
<caleb-> yujin_: xchat 快升级啊
<yujin_> 干吗升級
<Lightly> 升级后有什么新特点吗？
<caleb-> 升级可以洗点打金下副本
<caleb-> 还可以开挂pk杀人不红名
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 加gtalk啊 魂淡
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 吾在用 2.8.8 
<gebjgd> Lightly: 不好
<Lightly> 现在fcitx都在官方源里了，飞信也到官方源里了，还是不错的
<gebjgd> Lightly: 没有
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 准备去掉www, 搞301, 加主页面, 换主题了. 哦米托佛
<Lightly> gebjgd: 什么没有
<caleb-> adam8157: www 没必要去掉吧？
<gebjgd> Lightly: 16:23 < Lightly> 升级后有什么新特点吗？
<Lightly> gebjgd: 我也不知道  我也在问
<adam8157> caleb-: 去掉会显得小清新 :) http://no-www.org/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: www. is deprecated. (old2)
<gebjgd> Lightly: 我早就用过gnome3了
<zova> <gebjgd>:呵呵，你上次介绍的openbox我试了一下，还是挺方便的
<zova> gebjgd：有什么openbox下的好用的软件介绍一下？
<Lightly> 分区的时候有必要分tmp，boot等区吗
<caleb-> adam8157: 同时支持才是王道啊
<caleb-> adam8157: 只要告诉 googel 以哪个为主就成
<adam8157> caleb-: 会有301跳转 
<caleb-> s/googel/google
<yujin_> gnome3好用不,我在等opensuse
<Lightly> 分区的时候有必要分tmp，boot等区吗
<adam8157> caleb-: yea 301就是告诉搜索引擎这个事情的
<caleb-> Lightly: 随你高兴
<gebjgd> Lightly: 一个桌面和tmp boot有什么关系
<Lightly> 还有个问题，为什么在linux格了个ntfs盘，windows怎么不认
<sevk> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 你无法抗拒，继上一帖再发超大分辨率天穹！真正的震撼！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351470 当一善鱼给了我们compiz的教程，让我们3D界面更加成功。 但是我们的天穹是一大问题，因为没有人专门针对这一问题发帖。今天我再次将我收集的所有天穹全部送给大家。本帖图片分辨率多为4096X1024.  ...
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 存档..下次看...
<gebjgd> Lightly: 我家里的samba 硬盘都是ntfs,windows下随便认
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 存成txt，直接发到kindle
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 好主意..
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 没看到你加好友的请求阿..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: now?
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 看到了..
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 我去 还有真相!
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 那必须有真相啊...
<adam8157> 啧啧
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 居然连个头像都没有....
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 有头像的啊
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 哦，我也加你看看蛤蟆头
<gebjgd> hamo_laptop: homo
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 小悟空的啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: bingo
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你也喜欢？
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我不喜欢
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不信
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你都没老婆
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 好吧...看到了..
<gebjgd> adam8157: 没女友的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 如何证明？
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 咋没反应呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 卡米洛工程 
<adam8157> roylez_: 嫩知道他邮箱?
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 从adam的经验来说..要等一会...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: I requested
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: repuested for what?
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: CNAME 什么的已经改好了
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: ca...吓死爹了，样子太凶了
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: gtalk 啊, 你说没反映 我就re了
<adam8157> roylez_: +1
 * hamo_laptop ......
<adam8157> roylez_: 其实一直想说你的头像真欢乐
 * hamo_laptop 明显帅锅一枚啊好不好...
<roylez_> adam8157: 2G的米国队长，一个多小时就看完了，考虑要不要删掉...
<adam8157> roylez_: 删
<adam8157> roylez_: 情节不好看 妹子也不好看
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 加好友呗...我也想看看你欢乐的头像...
<caleb-> roylez_: 留种
<roylez_> adam8157: 你看了片尾没？
<adam8157> roylez_: 绿灯侠之流情节差劲但是妹子好看
<adam8157> roylez_: 复仇者联盟
<adam8157> roylez_: 太多硬伤了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 明年5月，米国队长、钢铁侠、雷神要大乱斗了
<imtxc> 我的机器上面，debian 的“锁住屏幕功能一直无效”
<adam8157> roylez_: yep 有杰西卡做女主角哦 
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: +1 gnome3么?
<roylez_> adam8157: 杰西卡老去了，其实女主角都没看头。女主角不好看，情节好照样好看。
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: 不是的  gnome2.30.2
<adam8157> roylez_: 这种电影我也就看个妹子...
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: 你debian上现在还是2.30?你用哪个分支？testing?
<adam8157> roylez_: 情节太傻了
<roylez_> adam8157: 那我不如给你指条明路
<adam8157> roylez_: met?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 那你不如看a片
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你太简单粗暴
 * hamo_laptop 1024
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我只看欧美的
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: 不是啊 stable
<adam8157> gebjgd: 普通青年 (盖戳
<adam8157> adam8157: 文艺青年 (盖戳
<adam8157> homo *** (**
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<gebjgd> adam8157: 还文艺青年呢
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 我猜就这情况...
<gebjgd> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 没说你啊
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 我没说你说我阿..
<roylez_> adam8157: hamo就是那种“走你～～”的类型吗？太猎奇了
 * hamo_laptop 挖哈哈
 * adam8157 在此表示我不歧视homo, 我的好朋友里有homo 例如homo
<gebjgd> adam8157: 文艺青年一般都孤老终身。没人送终
 * hamo_laptop -______-"""
<adam8157> cjxgm: 神童好
 * caleb- 不歧视homo, 只鄙视homo
<cjxgm> ????
<caleb-> 百合神马的最有爱了，基佬通通都去死
<adam8157> roylez_: gebjgd hamo_laptop https://minus.com/mKtuhqvDg
<adam8157> cjxgm: 呵呵
<cjxgm> 我只是来尝试一下 IRC 的register和identify...
<adam8157> cjxgm: 怪物领地, 少年请注意
<imtxc> 点“锁住屏幕”  没有反应
<gebjgd> caleb-: 百合是什么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 看过
<roylez_> adam8157: 我发篇文章，txt的给你，你直接转给你的kindle，看看转出来的怎么样
<roylez_> adam8157: 我懒得合并行了
<imtxc> 是电源管理什么的原因么？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 什么发行版？
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: 应该是xscreensaver的问题..这是个regression,我最近也在尝试修这个问题..
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的还没到手啊!!!
<imtxc> gebjgd: debian squeze stable
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 肉包子打狗了
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 给我呗...
<gebjgd> imtxc: 没遇到过这个问题
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> imtxc: gnome?
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 发了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 恩 是的 2.30.2
<gebjgd> imtxc: 那么多能锁屏幕的软件呢
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 我拿w3m直接dump的。你发给free.kindle.com转换下。我想看看amazon默认会不会处理换行
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 好..
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 标题要用convert...
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哦啊， 不过既然gnome 有这样的选项，为什么不能用呢。
<gebjgd> imtxc: bug呗
<gebjgd> imtxc: 谁说debian stable就一定stable了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 这样的啊。 
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那  用什么软件呢。  出门的时候 锁住。
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 不用...kindle是这样的，对于pdf, covert才起作用，其他的都是默认转mobi的... cc adam8157
<gebjgd> imtxc: slock
<gebjgd> imtxc: xlock. aptitude search找
<imtxc> gebjgd: 好的。
<gebjgd> Naked89: 裸的89
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 对啊，我就是想知道转mobi的时候，会不会把80个字符的换行自动接起来
<Naked89> gebjgd: ^
<Naked89> ………………
<caleb-> roylez_: 估计不会
<gebjgd> Naked89: 你喜欢裸体上网？
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 我kindle忘公司了...
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: ....
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 你得自己看了...
 * roylez_ 发现自己好懒
<Naked89> 随便个名字  你爱怎么意淫你怎么意淫去吧
<imtxc> gebjgd:  i3lock ?
<imtxc> 安装了试试
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 好了...
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 发给你？
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 不用
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 我只是让你看看在kindle上的效果，我自己发了一份了
<gebjgd> Naked89: 我也喜欢裸体上网。一掐
<gebjgd> Naked89: 我也喜欢裸体上网。一起啊
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: 好吧...周一给你反馈阿...
<roylez_> 不用了，我自己正在整kindle...
<Naked89> gebjgd: 如果你是女的  一起我不介意  男的话  一边去
<gebjgd> Naked89: 没关系。搞基啊
<Naked89> gebjgd: 呃，我不好这一口  
<Naked89> gebjgd: :-D
<Naked89> ape与flac都是开源的吗？
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 自己就接上了，效果很赞
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: kindle这么智能了？话说你也是kindle keyboard?
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 对
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: txt我是发给amazon的
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 发到 free.amazon.com ，标题convert，让亚马逊给转的
<roylez_> adam8157: lisp之父是共产党员，orz http://walterbortz.wordpress.com/2011/10/28/this-one-hurts/
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: This One Hurts « Dr. Walter Bortz's II's Blog
<adam8157> roylez_: 擦 不是吧
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: roylez_  参考那句话，共党也有好人嘛...
<roylez_> adam8157: 第四段
<CyrusYzGTt> 一體兩面
<roylez_> hamo_laptop: 多一个共产党员，人民群众就更纯洁一分。就好比多一个蛤蟆，青蛙就更绿一些...
<bombnet> - -
<imtxc> 我装gnome 3会不会就可以用了。
<hamo_laptop> roylez_: = =
<bombnet> 唉 无聊死了
<bombnet> 无聊阿
<touparx> 。。。
<touparx> 咋无聊了？
<hamo_laptop> imtxc: 从我的经验看...gnome3也有这个问题...
<bombnet> 没事干了
<bombnet> - - 
<imtxc> hamo_laptop: 晕  那我还是不折腾了。
<bombnet> 电脑 看的我眼睛痛了
<layerbase> ubuntu没有hwclock？？？怎么把sys的时间同步到bios里？
<wych> ubuntu11.04后一直笔记本一直很热有什么好的解决办法吗
<gebjgd> wych: cpufreq
<wych> 好的,谢谢,我去试试看
 * hamo_laptop 匿了...
<imtxc> wych: 什么电脑呢？
<wych> 华硕A42
<imtxc> wych: 反正我的电脑上面，是因为显卡驱动没有安装的原因导致温度高，bios 中禁用了独显就好了。
<wych> 我就一个独显,没集成显卡
<caleb-> wych: 煎几个蛋就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> “引导者，世界上没有所谓的真善，也没有所谓的真恶，士须有百折不回之心，枭必有正邪善恶万般变化之情。我只不过是一个多面的人，在不同的角度，讲不同的话语，办不同的事情，做直指本心的目标。”郭其仁深邃说道。
<wych> 我在用x chat 发送信息怎么可以像这样"wych:.. "
<gebjgd> wych: 烧开水
<CyrusYzGTt> ASUS N53SN 暫時解決 核心顯卡和 N卡的飄過
<caleb-> wych: 输入 w y c h : . .
<imtxc> wych: tab
<sunjun> 为什么显示3：11pm啊
<wych> 煎蛋烧水什么的,那点小通风口的接触面积不够
<sunjun> 右面的日期
<Sexlotus> ubuntu11.10 怎么分配挂载点？
<caleb-> Sexlotus: 一个 / 一个 swap, 搞定收工
<wych> sunjun:时区问题吧
<Kandu> sunjun: 15:11 < sunjun> 为什么显示3：11pm啊
<snugglecat> 共党有好人， 但没好官
<AsuraLe> 哎，终于完了
<AsuraLe> roylez_ 还玩不？
<Kandu> sunjun: 設置下時區吧 sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<sunjun> sanglei: 你好
<sanglei> sunjun, ni
<sunjun> Kandu: 可是我的电脑显示时间是对的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> .時區不對，，
<CyrusYzGTt> CST 纔對
<Kandu> sunjun: 嗯，那就沒問題了
<sunjun> Kandu: 电脑时间对 为什么 irc的显示不对
<sanglei> h
<Kandu> sunjun: 不理解你說什麼
<caleb-> sunjun: 开个终端运行 date 把结果贴出来
<sunjun> Kandu: 我用的colloquy  你输得每句话右面有个时间
<sunjun> caleb-: 2011年10月29日 星期六 23时28分49秒 CST
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計圖形的時間顯示出錯了，，
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍯ 
<flh> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<sevk> flh:say 大家好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<sunjun> 大家都干啥呢
<sunjun> 有喘气的么
<gebjgd> sunjun: 没有
<sunjun> gebjgd: 干啥呢
<gebjgd> sunjun: 出门去超市
<sunjun> gebjgd: 这么晚了，你程序员么
<gebjgd> sunjun: 我不在兲朝
<gebjgd> sunjun: 现在周六，程序员
 * gebjgd 出们
<sunjun> gebjgd: 在那呢
<flh> hi
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好  ㍯ 
<flh> 好了
<yujinnboy> opera brownser 默认含有有IRC聊天工能,Xchat就只是支持编碼有点不同 ,Xchat,要删了.
<Cherrot> 亲~ 在终端 export http_proxy 设置代理后，执行sudo apt-get update 怎么没有使用我刚刚设置的代理呢？
<imganquan> .
<imganquan> ChanServ: apt的代理需要在另外的配置文件里面配好，/etc/apt/下面去找找，或者google aptitude proxy
<metbsd> 安卓最好的邮件客户端是哪个
<yujinnboy> 山寨机用戶飘过
<imganquan> 用了两年android，如果时光可以倒流，无论如何我都不会买android手机。
<yujinnboy> why?
<sunjun> imganquan: 原因
<sunjun> yujinnboy: 干啥呢
<imganquan> 现在所有的android手机厂商都是在用多年前生产featrue phone的方式来对待smart phone，我最不爽的一点，就是对已经上市一段时间的机型直接不管了，像抛弃无用的东西一样，不提供升级服务，想象看iphone3gs现在都还可以升ios5
<imganquan> 还有就是android的体验确实还是和ios有很大差距。。这个是客观事实。
<sunjun> 我用的ios
<imganquan> sunjun: :)
<sunjun> 安卓开发时那些个按钮那么丑
<sunjun> 都不想看
<yujinnboy> 刚刚 sunjun用的是截图?
<sunjun> 哪一个？
<yujinnboy> 干啥呢 那个 
<Zypeh> snugglecat, 在吗？？
<sunjun> yujinnboy: 没有啊
<sunjun> 睡觉了
<imganquan> 现在android看似繁荣，其实乱七八糟很可怕。很多厂商都各自心怀鬼胎，屏蔽google的云服务，硬性加入自家的云，搞来搞去就是各自争抢用户，但是对于整个安卓平台来说，就是四分五裂啊！完全没办法跟一个统一体验的平台相比。
<yujinnboy> 噢,应该是 opera里的功能,
<imganquan> 。
<yujinnboy> 就是,linux也没行成统一战线
<sunjun> 自由嘛
<snugglecat_leave> Zypeh, 怎么了
<imganquan> “自由”不是“统一体验”的反义词。你在偷换概念
<Zypeh> snugglecat_leave, 呃呃俄俄
<snugglecat_leave> Zypeh, 怎么了
<Zypeh> snugglecat_leave, 看了一天的教程还是搞不懂
<yujinnboy> 有一次愚人节说debian opensue gentoo等各大发行版整合,发布超级OS,据有debian稳定,opensuse华丽,gentoo高度可定制.
<yujinnboy> 如果真有这么好的OS就好了.
<yujinnboy> 碎觉了.发我的梦去了.各位晚安 .
<flh> hi
<flh> 中文
<kk> flh, 好  ㍘ 
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-30 00:39:29 +0800
<flh> time.now
<maxupeng1> 在安装fbterm时，提示缺少freetype2，怎么知道freetype2在哪个包中呢？
<flh> maxupeng1: 用于控制台截图不？
<maxupeng1> ？
<maxupeng1> 直接sudo apt-get install freetype2，提示找不到包。。。
<flh> 如何才能给colinx弄出图形来？？？
<flh> 如何才能给colinx弄出图形来？？？纠结，，，，纠结
<bombnet> 唉  好晚了
<bombnet> 无聊
<bombnet> 谁知道ubuntu上有什么还的pdf软件
<bombnet> 好的
<snugglecat> bombnet, google it
<bombnet> google的xpdf好慢的
<flh> snugglecat: 不休息啊
<flh> 如何才能给colinux弄出图形来？？？纠结，，，，纠结
<bombnet> google到的xpdf慢死了
<bombnet> 有别的吗
<flh> 大多时候是xp,linux只是玩玩喽
<bombnet> 问题是 我电脑只装了backtrack 
<bombnet> 怎么办
<flh> backtrack是什么？不知道
<bombnet> pentest版本的ubuntu
<flh> bombnet: 是不是比ubuntu要好用？
<bombnet> 没有啊  只是用来pentest的 
<bombnet> 集成了很多 pentest attack tool
<gebjgd> imganquan: android手机不是挺好的么
<gebjgd> imganquan: 你自己升级就行了
<bombnet> 还有一些fuzz debug 工具
<gebjgd> bombnet: evince adobe reader foxit 
<gebjgd> bombnet: 多了
<sanglei> gebjgd,   你在德国？
<gebjgd> flh: 我和你相反，大多时间是linux
<gebjgd> sanglei: 是
<bombnet> 我说的是ubuntu上的
<gebjgd> flh: 只有看电视和玩游戏是在win的台式机下
<gebjgd> bombnet: 我说的是linux上的
<sanglei> gebjgd, 主要写什么程序
<gebjgd> bombnet: ubuntu当然也有
<imganquan> gebjgd: 谁用谁知道
<flh> gebjgd: 哈哈，我正在电视呢
<gebjgd> sanglei: linux c/c++
<bombnet> apt-get上面没看见有
<gebjgd> imganquan: 我觉得挺好用的
<flh> 生命线，，，
<gebjgd> imganquan: htc desire z
<imganquan> gebjgd: 我觉得挺难用的
<gebjgd> imganquan: 我不喜欢没有键盘的手机
<bombnet> 有个evince
<bombnet> 我试下
<sanglei> gebjgd, 服务器端开发？
<gebjgd> imganquan: 苹果没有键盘。对于我来说还是垃圾
<alvin_rxg> bombnet: okular
<gebjgd> sanglei: 不是。自动控制
<gebjgd> bombnet: okular更好
<imganquan> gebjgd: 谁用谁知道
<bombnet> - - 好吧
<gebjgd> bombnet: 不是是k端的
<sanglei> gebjgd, 厉害
<gebjgd> imganquan: 是啊，我用我知道。我觉得带键盘的andorid好用
<gebjgd> imganquan: 苹果要是有键盘，我也许会考虑
<sanglei> gebjgd, 为什么非要键盘
<imganquan> gebjgd: 你慢慢享受你的键盘吧。
<bombnet> 这个归档管理器看pdf好快的
<bombnet> 谢谢了
<gebjgd> sanglei: 打字快
<gebjgd> sanglei: 触摸屏太慢
<gebjgd> sanglei: 习惯用全键盘了。所以给老婆买的也是带键盘的
<sanglei> gebjgd, 不都siri了么
<imganquan> sanglei: siri对于喜欢键盘的人来说，就是垃圾
<gebjgd> sanglei: siri是什么？
<gebjgd> im
<imganquan> gebjgd: 您老人家out得厉害。没有鄙视你的欲望了
<bombnet> 无聊死了 看acfun去算了
<gebjgd> imganquan: 一开始想买bb，但是后来看到有带键盘的android，就入了htc
<gebjgd> imganquan: 还行吧
<gebjgd> imganquan: 没有物理键盘的智能手机在我眼里都是垃圾
<sanglei> gebjgd, 多大了啊
<gebjgd> sanglei: 28
<sanglei> en
<flh> 没有键盘的确难普洱茶
<flh> 没有键盘的确难受
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚才去kaufpark看到有变形金刚卖。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 20欧
<alvin_rxg> 怎么样的
<flh> 来这里的人一定用键盘吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 蝎子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 差点想买。。。。
<sanglei> 各位睡觉了
<imganquan> 装逼犯出没，闪人了
<bombnet> 我还在用e71
<bombnet> - - 伤不起阿
<gebjgd> bombnet: e71是nokia的？
<imganquan> good night 
<bombnet> 对的
<gebjgd> bombnet: 我用索尼k700用了5年
<flh> night good
<bombnet> 键盘坏了  我在淘宝上了买了一个 自己装上去  又用到现在
<gebjgd> bombnet: 我的还能用呢
<bombnet> - - 你牛逼
<gebjgd> bombnet: 不过上班了就入了个htc
<gebjgd> bombnet: 还行吧
<flh> 我一块usb键盘，用了八年
<gebjgd> bombnet: 就是为了上班的时候给国内的老爸发短信
<gebjgd> flh: 我现在的电脑是2004年的
<bombnet> 现在好像电信出300快钱话费 就送个安桌的手机
<bombnet> 2004年的 ？ 什么配置？
<microcai> bombnet:  P4 
<flh> 我有一台本，是两千年的，风扇坏了，休息了一个月
<microcai> bombnet:  P4 HT  80G 硬盘 256M 内存
<bombnet> - - 这配置牛逼
<bombnet> 你用来干什么？
<bombnet> 256mb不是盖的
<microcai> bombnet: 不牛逼能用到现在么？ 早换了
<gebjgd> bombnet: 赛扬1.3Hz 512内存 20g硬盘
<bombnet> - - 哇
<microcai> gebjgd: 扯蛋 
<gebjgd> bombnet: 长城笔记本
<gebjgd> microcai: ?
<flh> 我第一台hp m2000  就是256M内存
<gebjgd> microcai: 扯你的蛋？
<microcai> gebjgd:  512 内存的还会用 20G 硬盘？
<microcai> gebjgd:  512 内存的会用赛扬？！
<gebjgd> microcai: 是啊。老的日立硬盘
<microcai> gebjgd: 那个时候内存可不是白菜价
<gebjgd> microcai: 我有dockstar
<gebjgd> microcai: 因为硬盘没坏
<gebjgd> microcai: 当时有移动硬盘
<bombnet> 谁是湖南的？
<gebjgd> microcai: 所以20G一直保存着
<gebjgd> bombnet: 我不是
<bombnet> - - 你就是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kaufpark的lego玩具你会去买么
<microcai> bombnet:  gebjgd 基本这种配置是不可能的。 512MB 内存价格已经赶上  P4 了
<gebjgd> bombnet: 我是帝都的
<gebjgd> microcai: 后来加的内存
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我没钱
<gebjgd> microcai: 有什么不可能的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<bombnet> 那种配置 真的是扯淡
<microcai> gebjgd: 后来加的啊 ... 恩恩。那还行。 
<microcai> gebjgd: 不过你没觉得性能瓶颈在CPU太烂了么？
<gebjgd> .....
 * gebjgd 吃晚饭去
<bombnet> - -
<bombnet> 晚饭？
<microcai> gebjgd: 他在新疆。
<flh> 内存在系统中，占用电是不是比较大？如果内存大了。
<bombnet> 难怪
<microcai> flh: 除非你是 64 条内存
<microcai> flh: 看耗电量直接看散热片
<bombnet> 除了xchat还有什么好的irc
<bombnet> 软件
<microcai> flh: 耗电量==发热量
<microcai> bombnet:  pidgin 
<bombnet> 在ubuntu 上的
<microcai> bombnet:  pidgin 
<flh> 内存发热也是比较大的，
<bombnet> 好的 我玩玩看
<bombnet> 唉 洗澡去算了 明天又要回学校了
<bombnet> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊 
<bombnet> 伤不起
<gebjgd> bombnet: 我在新疆塔里木
<gebjgd> bombnet: 这边的奔驰可便宜了
<gebjgd> bombnet: 还有白种大波妹子
<gebjgd> bombnet: 过来玩玩？
<microcai> gebjgd: 你的 ISP 是 mediaWays.net 
<gebjgd> microcai: 恩
<microcai> gebjgd: 直接就把你的物理位置暴露了
<gebjgd> 恩
<microcai> gebjgd: 在德国
<gebjgd> microcai: 你不是早知道了么
<microcai> gebjgd: 哪有
<microcai> gebjgd: 刚刚看你的信息分析出来的
<gebjgd> microcai: 你记性真差
<gebjgd> microcai: 韩国人
<microcai> gebjgd: ？？？？？？？？？？？
<gebjgd> microcai: robinking623
<microcai> gebjgd:  谁？
<gebjgd> microcai: 我和 alvinrxg第一次看到你的照片
<gebjgd> microcai: 都说你像韩国人
<gebjgd> microcai: 去查频道日志
<microcai> gebjgd: 哦
<microcai> gebjgd: 还像猩猩呢
<gebjgd> microcai: 你给你老爸写的手写识别
<microcai> gebjgd: 你的 ID 太没个性了
<microcai> gebjgd: 不容易记住啊
<gebjgd> microcai: 要的就是这个效果
<microcai> gebjgd: ... ...
<gebjgd> knownbad: 捅你
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-30 01:49:09 +0800
<layerbase> Time.now
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还穷。有nds的人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我连个小型游戏机都没有
<knownbad> 穿了套子没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有
<knownbad> 那你捅奸猫侠去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不。就捅你
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我没有。我没有 dns..
<knownbad> 我只从事安全性行为。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你没有notindo ds_
<gebjgd> ?
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 卖了？
<snugglecat> 捅 knownbad 捅 knownbad 捅 knownbad 捅 knownbad 捅 knownbad 
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一年前的事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么不问我
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你奸完了猫了？
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 你教了儿子如何收尸没？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 卖了多少钱？
<alvin_rxg> 100+
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买的时候多少钱？
<alvin_rxg> 140
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 卖给肠男了？
<alvin_rxg> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ???
<knownbad> 什么是肠男？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他曾经的室友
<knownbad> 哦，就是松鼠。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 肠男来了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 差点就要去接受广大貧下中农教肓了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 怎么了？
<Jagdwurst> 总算找到一个城里的房子了
<knownbad> 肠男不是同性恋吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 曾经和小光
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是松鼠
<knownbad> 是不是因为松鼠听不清楚，半推半就了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  eifersucht
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在美国听广播么， 听华人广播还是英文的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 对
<Jagdwurst> knownbad: 我和小光 , gebjgd 见了之后羡慕嫉妒恨了
<knownbad> snugglecat: npr
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我超级嫉妒
<knownbad> 祝你们三人行成功
<snugglecat> 啥 npr
<knownbad> snugglecat: http://www.npr.org/
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: NPR : National Public Radio : News & Analysis, World, US, Music & Arts : NPR
<snugglecat> 我正听一粤语的华语广播
<layerbase> 有做嵌入式的么？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: <--- 肠男嵌入式
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> lol
<gebjgd> lmao
<knownbad> 你看了green lantern没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 正在看
<knownbad> 我觉得一般但高清还不错。
<layerbase> alvin_rxg, 在不
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还行了
<layerbase> alvin_rxg, 国内嵌入式啥阵营支持多一点？
<gebjgd> layerbase: 后入式比较多
<layerbase> gebjgd, o(∩_∩)o...哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 学习呢？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd <--- 自嵌入式
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 滚
<knownbad> 他是双嵌入式
<knownbad> 唉，halloween又来了。  得去买个面具和些糖果。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 幸好德国没有这玩意
<knownbad> 给小孩玩的。  i just have to bite the bullet.
<tonghuix> kk: 调戏一下
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 有什么好的粤语节目
<kk> tonghuix, 然后呢？  ㍛ 
<tonghuix> kk: 继续调戏
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你又没有小孩
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你有了?
<knownbad> 拜托附近的小孩会来要trick or treat.
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 现在是广告。 忘了啥电台了， 在网上听的
<snugglecat> 1430
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 1430
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 显然没有
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 乜家伙?
<snugglecat> 电台名字啊，现在是华丽人生
<snugglecat> am1430? fm1430??忘了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 你们下周二放假吗?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 我休假中。2周
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你放假吗?
<alvin_rxg> 房价？
<alvin_rxg> 放假？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 显然放假。那个是德国节日
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 为啥我以前没那节日....
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 可能汉诺威比较奇怪吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 汉诺威反对封建迷信，　多好
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 对，也没假日了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 放假了对不起那些交了的学费啊
<Jagdwurst> mplayer2 是啥?
<Jagdwurst> 我还一直以为 mplayer 还停留在 0.99...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst: 没交过学费的路过
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 貌似等我毕业的那年，b-w 州也不用交学费了……
<knownbad> 拿奖学金的富二代。
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 怎么收听啊
<snugglecat> fivesheep, mms://38.96.148.89/kmrb
<snugglecat> 我想在美国应该可以用收音机听吧， 美国电台的
<fivesheep> 没收音机
<snugglecat> mms://38.96.148.89/kmrb 这个吧
<snugglecat> 网络也可以听
<fivesheep> mms 用什么软件
<Jagdwurst> amarok..
<snugglecat> Exaile
<snugglecat> 貌似一般播放器都可以吧， rhy..... 
<snugglecat> 貌似需要安装 fstream 啥 plugin
<snugglecat> mms 的plugin
<snugglecat> 不过应该默认都有吧，如果是ubuntu的话
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你又不睡觉？
<snugglecat> 在弄东西
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 白天不弄
<snugglecat> 弄啊
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你不用睡觉的么
<snugglecat> 啥时候困啥时候睡
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 牛逼
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 这么自由自在的生活是我等向往的
<snugglecat> :_
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你已经提前进入幸福的小康生活了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 太幸福了
<Jagdwurst> snugglecat: 弄啥呢？整天都弄
<snugglecat> cms
<Jagdwurst> computer modern sans
<gebjgd> snugglecat: content manager system
<gebjgd> snugglecat: content management system?
<snugglecat> 是的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 不是有现成的么
<snugglecat> 基于 atomPub 发布协议， 桌面gui客户端进行后端管理
<snugglecat> 离线管理
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 这玩意能挣钱么
<snugglecat> 希望
<gebjgd> snugglecat: .......
<snugglecat> 不靠他本身，他只是一部分
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 人家都有现成的系统用。为什么要用你的
<ofan> snugglecat: 通宵？
<gebjgd> ofan: 买上网本了么
<gebjgd> ofan: 我都看上了那asus的超薄本子了。就是没有amd处理器的
<gebjgd> ofan: acer最近出了个timeline系列，也很薄
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-30 04:13:52 +0800
<alvin_rxg> > TIME.NOW
<kk> alvin_rxg, uninitialized constant IRC::TIME
<alvin_rxg> > FUCK.target
<xiaoy> ksjdls
<gebjgd> Time.now
<gebjgd> > Time.now
<gebjgd> >Time.now
<kk> gebjgd, 2011-10-30 04:30:10 +0800
<gebjgd> >reboot
<gebjgd> >Reboot
<gebjgd> >quit
<gebjgd> >restart
<gebjgd> >halt
<ofan> gebjgd: 没买..
<gebjgd> ofan: 不买你用什么
<ofan> gebjgd: 用mac
<ofan> 暂时不想买了，等有二手的再说
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://www.adorama.com/ARC501897.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid62905
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: 501897 Archos 80 G9 8GB Tablet, 8 inch Display, 1024 x 768 Resolution, 720p HD Video, Dual-Core A9 OMAP 4 1GHz Processor, Android 3.2 Honeycomb
<gebjgd> knownbad 多少钱？
<knownbad> 价格在网站
<knownbad> 有gps还不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg Android上有个软件很牛逼。就是用来找歌的那个
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad 我现在在手机上。不方便看链接
<knownbad> $250.
<gebjgd> connectbot到dockstar上
<knownbad> 要是它的ram再多些我就买了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你没有那个软件？
<gebjgd> soundhound
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不知道你说的是啥
<gebjgd> 就是它听你放的歌曲。自动搜索告诉你歌名
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 所有机器上都有
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 索爱上叫trackid
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> 有吧?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg ?
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<gebjgd> 老婆的机器上机有
<gebjgd> 我刚才自己唱了几首歌
<gebjgd> 它都找到了
<gebjgd> 超强啊
<alvin_rxg> 有啥冷门的么？
<gebjgd> 什么冷门得？
<gebjgd> 奇怪为什么索爱的不能预先下载地图？
<knownbad> need to enable lab
<gebjgd> 是允许CACHE么？
<gebjgd> htc的是直接可以下载该国家地图
<gebjgd> 老婆需要国内地图
<alvin_rxg> 只有10英里范围啊
<gebjgd> 对
<gebjgd> 索爱的只能那么小
<gebjgd> 但是htc能下载该国地图
<gebjgd> 我去法国之前就下载了法国地图
<gebjgd> 看来还是htc牛逼
<gebjgd> [3~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我刚知道现在的android支持多点触摸
<gebjgd> 屏幕和软件都支持
<alvin_rxg> - -!
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<snugglecat> Tony - 美国
<snugglecat> 今天，我又被吵醒了。自从我三个月前搬过来之后，每天早上七点都有人会在停车场大喊：“起来，不愿做奴隶的人们！”FML 
<kk>  06:02
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-30
<nixzhu> test
<kk> nixzhu, ....  ㍡ 
<SIDU> zao
<roylez_> SIDU: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62225483jw1dmjrks2bngg.gif
<SIDU> 哇。怎么是13 叔
<SIDU> roylez  640GB 5400rpm SATA HDD PK add $59 upgrade to 640G 7200 RPM 哪个好？还是差不多？
<roylez_> 美元还是rmb？
<roylez_> 台式机还是笔记本？你有钱不？
<SIDU> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ACER-Aspire-2ndGEN-CORE-i5-640GB-79-CASH-BACK-15-6-2YR-WRNTY-B-TOOTH-3-USB3-0-/170707880275?pt=AU_comp_laptop&hash=item27befb8953
<kk> SIDU ⇪ t: ACER Aspire 2ndGEN CORE i5 640GB ★$79★CASH BACK 15.6" 2YR WRNTY B/TOOTH-3 USB3.0 | eBay
<SIDU> 这个能装 ubuntu 吗？
<roylez_> SIDU: 死袋鼠？
<SIDU> 活考拉。
<roylez_> 还在纠结啊你
<SIDU> 你还在QLD ？
<roylez_> 直接上ssd啊
<roylez_> SIDU: 哦，你不是那只袋鼠啊
<roylez_> SIDU: 我在魔都了
<SIDU> 那是什么地方？
<SIDU> o .
<roylez_> SIDU: 上海
<SIDU> 到美国去了？
<SIDU> 阿。？
<roylez_> ebay还能cash back？？？
<SIDU> 不是。acer  cash back.
<roylez_> SIDU: o...
<SIDU> 最近忙什么呢？
<roylez_> SIDU: 工作啊
<SIDU> 哦
<roylez_> SIDU: 你这显卡不好，这么大屏，集成显卡，这样合适吗？
<SIDU> 我真想问呢，原来是集成的。
<SIDU> 到了悉尼再说吧。
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez_> ....
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 肥肥
<SIDU> roylez 让老板花银子，这个估计还不够贵。哈
<tenzu> roylez_: yo
<SIDU> tenzu:  早。
<roylez_> SIDU: 让老板花银子还上什么ebay...
<tenzu> SIDU: 早
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席也很早
<SIDU> 能省则省。
<roylez_> SIDU: ...坏习惯
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 早
<SIDU> 哈
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 早
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 自己配置的简易conky，但是最后一行没有显示，请问怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351505 Code: update_interval 1 cpu_avg_samples 2 net_avg_samples 2 text_buffer_size    2048 own_window yes own_window_transparent yes own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager double_buffer yes background   no own_window_type override draw_shade no draw_ ...
<SIDU> 还是拿个LIVECD 盘去实体店，比较省心。
<SIDU> roylez 把你的菜单贴图看一个，看下你们都常用什么宝贝工具呢？
<roylez_> SIDU: 没菜单... awesome流
<SIDU> o
<tenzu> awesome is awesome
<roylez_> tenzu: 你这果粉豆知道
<tenzu> roylez_: 我也是用过的啊, 主席, 虽然时间不长
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> 不过fvwm没有尝试过, 一想起神我就跪了
<roylez_> tenzu: 那你为啥不在mac下也用tiling？
<tenzu> roylez_: touchpad太爽了,爱不释手啊
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> roylez_: mbp里安装arch时显卡驱动失败,导致我再也不折腾了
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<yujinnboy> sauerbraten有谁用过没 
<_Ruby> Kandu: 函数的定义F(m)  int m;{}能否写成int m; F(m){}? 
<_Ruby> roylez: 主席
<tenzu> roylez_: http://juetuzhi.net/2011/10/zhuo-pang-xie.html
<kk> tenzu ⇪ ti: 看着都疼！活捉螃蟹时请保护好大鼻纸 | 掘图志
<_Ruby> snugglecat: .
 * _Ruby 来头人
<Kandu> _Ruby: 前者定義了 int(*F)(int) 及其對象；後者定義了 int m, 再加上前者。兩回事。  還有你怎麼老是用 K&R 語法？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：启动界面显示waiting for nerwork…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351509 用修复模式后就出现这个问题了，在启动界面显示waiting for nerwork、waiting for 60 more …… 不知道是什么原因，求高手解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 o0xinsui0o — 2011-10-30 10:12 
<mraandtux> 继昨天的问题：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=116&t=351469 第3楼有个Debug信息，大家看看
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Network-manager记不住密码，登录不了V P N
<mraandtux> 和我上不了VPN有关系
<Drocula> 今天聊啥啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez_> tenzu: 看过了 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 今天有啥计划没？
<Drocula> 扯淡吧
<Drocula> 来吧来吧
<namoamitabuddha> libq似乎彻底挂了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：升级到11.04出错，没有software center，提示无法安装ubuntu-desktop http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351514 大家好，我是先从10.04升级到10.10，再升级到11.04的。 到10.10没有问题，升级到11.04出问题了，一开始是说在cvsd时出现一个fail，后来提示无法安装gnome-desktop。 再运行update-manager时，说只能Partial Update ...
<Zypeh> 哟
<xijiao> http://cnbeta.com/articles/160193.htm
<kk> xijiao ⇪ ti: 外媒传松下旗舰单电GX1本周五将发布_Panasonic 松下电器_cnBeta.COM
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, zaoa
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 早啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯， 剛起牀
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 洗脸刷牙了么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，， 木有洗臉
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 快去洗脸， 洗脸才玩。 
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不去
 * snugglecat 去拿藤条
<snugglecat> 藤条焖猪肉
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示很淡定
<snugglecat> 不说了，困死了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<tusooa> ...
 * snugglecat 从 CyrusYzGTt 那请 周公过来
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不要周公了吧， 给我吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你不是醒了么， 别霸着周公啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 吾等下，，還要去睡會，，
<snugglecat> ...........................................
<snugglecat> 回笼觉??????
<Drocula> 我跟老周打麻将呢
 * snugglecat 去 CyrusYzGTt 那抢周公
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 瞌睡覺
<snugglecat> :)
 * snugglecat 抗着周公回来了
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > 1111E34+234E345665434-sin 30
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥意思
<tusooa> "后多用'梦见周公'形容那些倦勤贪睡的老师或学生"
<CyrusYzGTt> 大夢神功
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求ubuntu下好用截图软件。谢谢。类似于QQ 截图的那种。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351518 系统自带的不好用 软件中心里边，又不知道该从哪边去找，都是english！！！！！！！！！！！！！ 越来越讨厌UBUNTU了。！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 duanyexuanmu — 2011-10-30 11:24 
<snugglecat> o 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 所以说， 没了周公就是会总说梦话
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 呃，，寡人最近 幾年都會說夢話
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 想女人了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 黑色的夢，，夢裏什麼也木有 ，， 醒來之時必有 紫光
<bombnet> 啊啊啊啊啊
<bombnet> 大早上起来头疼死了
 * dungeon_jiero 抱抱 bombnet 別難受了。
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> ...........................
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 梦见老子了???
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 額，，就是 2008年 5月9日 夢見過，， 
<snugglecat> 那日子是啥特别日子啊， 你生日？？
<bombnet> 昨天的怪叔叔 还在吗
<xiong_> 怎么都喜欢怪叔叔
<bombnet> - -
<xiong_> 有人和我一样用GNOME3的嘛
<bombnet> 我阿
<dungeon_jiero> xiong_: 沒有
<bombnet> 怎么了
<dungeon_jiero> xiong_: 誰知道你怎麼用GNOME3的。
<xiong_> GNOME 3很棒吧
<bombnet> 恩
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: ？
<bombnet> 很棒阿
<bombnet> 怎么了？
<xiong_> gnome3 太适合触摸设备了
<dungeon_jiero> xiong_: 差太遠了
<bombnet> 我在看paper
<xiong_> 很好阿
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 額，， 地震的前三天
<xiong_> 能够专注在一个应用里 要切换的时候也很方便啊，  特别是在触摸设备上用很爽阿
<snugglecat> 哦。 好吧， 我该睡了。 那天前后我啥梦都没做。 没心没肺的
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 你個怪人。
<snugglecat> :)
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 你覺得我是怪人不？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 那天 釋迦牟尼被吾打下凡塵
<xiong_> 在用win系统的同胞 看来 我们都是怪人
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你個妄想狂
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 不知道，不了解
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 。。。你竟然記不得我是誰。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 感謝讚美 ， 讚美主 讚美妓女
<xiong_> 我晕  完全和你们对不上号
<xiong_> 。。
<bombnet> 这里谁python厉害？
<dungeon_jiero> xiong_: 因為麼。其實不在意陌生人的目光
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 胸？？
<bombnet> 谁python厉害？
<xiong_> 。。
<xiong_> 熊
<dungeon_jiero> xiong_: 因為對自己無知的東西妄加評論沒意思。
<xiong_> 好不好
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 厲害的就不回你了
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 胸者，兇也，殺器者也
<bombnet> - -
<xiong_> 你们大多都是程序员嘛？
<xiong_> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 不是
<snugglecat> dungeon_jiero, 谁啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还有个叫 mao 的
<snugglecat> xiong_mao
<bombnet> - -
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,, 
<bombnet> 我蛋疼
<xiong_> 晕
<bombnet> 一群基佬
<snugglecat> bombnet, 让 CyrusYzGTt 抓抓
<bombnet> - -
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 滾
<bombnet> 让叔叔抱抱
<bombnet> 基佬 你好 基佬 再见
<lilin> 请问{\eOQ}是哪个键啊
<lilin> ……
<snugglecat> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<snugglecat> 哪个键都不是
<xiong_> 最近宅在家好无聊哦
<lilin> 脚本文件里的一个，应该是个类似于f5之类的键吧
<bombnet> 我再看exploit编写系列教程
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 袒胸露乳
<bombnet> - -
<xiong_> 我男的
<lilin> {\e[15~}
<lilin> 这个，说是f5
<snugglecat> 男的就没乳？？？
<dungeon_jiero> snugglecat: 你只死貓。。。
<snugglecat> .....
<xiong_> 有什么好漏
<CyrusYzGTt> xiong_§ 好吧，，不理你，，傷心，，你欺騙吾，，你說你是女的
<xiong_> 晕
<snugglecat> 男的不也有乳腺癌么
<xiong_> 我几时说过
<bombnet> 这里没女的把？
<snugglecat> bombnet, 有
<CyrusYzGTt> 有幾個。
<lilin> 大婶们，研究研究我的问题吧
<bombnet> who
<bombnet> 别坑爹
<bombnet> 谁
<lilin> #MACRO {\eOQ}
<snugglecat> 一个杭州的环卫工人， 果粉
<lilin> 这个，表示什么啊
<bombnet> - -
<snugglecat> 一个 amay
<bombnet> 。。。。。
<bombnet> 环卫工人都来了？
<snugglecat> 一个 lai....啥子的
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。
<xiong_> 环卫也不差阿
<snugglecat> bombnet, 还是个编程高手呢。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: hi
<bombnet> 。。。。。
<xiong_> 为人民服务嘛
<snugglecat> bombnet, 用 applet 的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ hi
<bombnet> 哇塞
<snugglecat> bombnet, 有钱人
<bombnet> 求介绍
<snugglecat> 没来过了
<bombnet> 阿
<xiong_> 我就不会编程了
<lilin> bombnet: #MACRO {\eOQ}『』，这个是什么意思啊
<bombnet> 我不知道
<xiong_> 只有你们编好了我来享受
<snugglecat> 自从有天杭州半夜啥子污染之后就没来过了
<bombnet> 我现在非常喜欢ubuntu系统了
<lilin> tintin++里边的脚本来着
<snugglecat> bombnet, 这里你是异类
<xiong_> 我享受ubuntu 有1年多了
<snugglecat> 在 #ubuntu-cn 用 ubuntu 的成异类了
<bombnet> 为什么我是异类？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, F16， linux 中的 战斗机
<snugglecat> 好几个 arch
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<snugglecat> 也有 debian
<bombnet> 我现在用的是backtrack
<snugglecat> bombnet, 都快背叛完了
<bombnet> ？？？？
<snugglecat> bombnet, 你也背叛吧， 投入 arch 的怀抱中
<bombnet> 不行
<bombnet> 我喜欢backtrack
<snugglecat> 貌似也有用 mimt 的， 还有用国产深喉的
<lilin> 死忠
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • FlightGear安装要多大地方？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351526 Code: [luke@ArchLinux ~]$ sudo pacman -S flightgear 密码： 正在解决依赖关系... 正在查找内部冲突... 目标 (7)： xine-lib-1.1.19-5  openscenegraph-3.0.1-1  openal-1.13-2            freealut-1.1.0-4  simgear-2.4.0-1  flightgear-data-2.4.0-1            flightgear-2.4.0-1 全部下载大 ...
<xiong_> 主要是ubuntu简单
 * CyrusYzGTt 的內核又要升級了 kernel-3.1.0-5.fc16.x86_64
<SIDU> 着软件什么的，什么时候升级到头，不会再升级了？
<LeithWong> 滚动升级才真正方便。。。
<SIDU> 硬件现在好像没有什么可以升级了吧。
<lilin> 什么是滚动升级啊
<dungeon_jiero> LeithWong: 不方便。。。容易出問題。
<xiong_> arch  听说还不错
<dungeon_jiero> LeithWong: 還要經常下載。
<xiong_> 但是没用过
<dungeon_jiero> 否則就完蛋
<LeithWong> dungeon_jiero: 可以不那么频繁的 没什么问题 总比跨版本升级风险小多了
<dungeon_jiero> LeithWong: 沒風險。
<dungeon_jiero> LeithWong: 直接重裝
<lilin> LeithWong: 你给的是什么啊，链接？
<LeithWong> dungeon_jiero: ubuntu这种 还是重装比跨版本可靠 不过太麻烦了
<LeithWong> lilin: 我没发链接
<xiong_> 重装的好
<xiong_> 我真期待12.04
<xiong_> 这样可以支持5年
<xiong_> 至少 下次装系统的时候都是买了新电脑了
<lilin> xi
<SIDU> xiong_:  那要等半年呢。
<lilin> xiong_: 你的电脑支持了5年么？
<xiong_> 一台电脑用5年差不多吧
<xiong_> 现在用了1年多了
<xiong_> 我的电脑买的是封装的win7  我拿到就装了ubuntu10.10
<lilin> 我同学买了mac的机子，玩不转，然后装了xp
<xiong_> 那是脑袋进水吧
<xiong_> mac机上玩XP
<lilin> 嘿嘿，谁让她傻呢
<xiong_> mac 在XP 上很多问题的
<lilin> 不是我的电脑，没办法
<lilin> 是我的我就学着玩mac了
<xiong_> 狮子多好阿
<xiong_> 我用这也习惯
<xiong_> 可以装antocad
<xiong_> 我工作就靠它
<bombnet> - -
<bombnet> mac 没玩过？
<LeithWong> 传说中的2B青年。。。就是买MAC装WIN的
<xiong_> 其实 我觉得 ubuntu比mac用起还顺手
<lilin> 女生玩win都玩不转
<xiong_> 只是 ubuntu上没有antocad
<lilin> 11.10的那个启动器面板，怎么自动隐藏啊，我的不回去了
<xiong_> 苹果的原装鼠标  本人表示很难用
<bombnet> 求这里的妹子 求交往阿
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • GNOME-Shell 的幾點 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351530 Typing 'r' or 'restart' in the Alt+F2 prompt will restart GNOME Shell. This is useful when you are make changes to the GNOME Shell code while working within the GNOME Shell. You don't need to compile anything if you only changed JavaScript code, but you need to run compilation as you would normally do for C code before restarting. ...
<bombnet> 求交往阿
<bombnet> 啊啊啊啊啊 
<xiong_> 我晕
<bombnet> 妹子阿
<bombnet> 妹子在哪里
<xiong_> 本人还是比较喜欢 罗技的鼠标
<xiong_> 我把原装的 鼠标 全都换罗技的了
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。。
<bombnet> 刚刚吃完中饭
<xiong_> 所以我家里有2个新鼠标没用
<xiong_> 这么会吃中午
<bombnet> 是阿
<bombnet> 我们这里12.08了
<xiong_> 我还在想吃什么
<bombnet> 。。。。
<xiong_> 我也是12.08
<bombnet> - -
<xiong_> 看来我们时间还同步了呢
<xiong_> 12.09
<bombnet> - -
<bombnet> 去吃饭吧
<xiong_> 嗯
<xiong_> 去也  我出去吃
<bombnet> 等下要去学校了
<bombnet> 我不想去阿
<xiong_> 顺便 下去去公司把钱拿了
<xiong_> 拜拜  我吃了饭 去找出纳
<bombnet> 恩恩
<bombnet> 还有基佬在吗
<bombnet> 怪叔叔什么的
<bombnet> 都出来阿
<ofan> halloween！！
<bombnet> - -
<bombnet> 什么意思？
<bombnet> 啦啦啦啦 谁python厉害阿
<bombnet> 求交流
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 一般沒交流的。
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 都是只問問題。
<bombnet> 蛋疼
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 找妹子？這裡的妹子都是超強人。
<bombnet> ？？？
<bombnet> 什么叫强人？
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 領袖級人物
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 正解
<bombnet> 求交往
<bombnet> 求认识
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 都有愛人你沒機會了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  hi～～～
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. ..
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。。
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 菜鳥
<bombnet> 。。。。。
<bombnet> 我不甘心
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 給你其中2個愛人的網址。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 是 微型的
<bombnet> 好吧
<bombnet> 告诉我
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet:  http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/  https://www.deleak.com/
<kk> dungeon_jiero ⇪ t: True EDGE
<bombnet> 别坑爹
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 啥？
<bombnet> 我草 还是英文的？
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 幾位女生都是博士級的人物。
<bombnet> - -
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 你是90後哦。
<bombnet> 长的好不
<bombnet> 我是玩backtrack的
<bombnet> 玩pentest attack的
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 我不看長相好壞 - 因為我自己張的還不錯 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 bombnet 在準備泡 女超人 
<dungeon_jiero> 喜歡就靠近
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  hi~
<bombnet> - -
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你麼。
<bombnet> 为什么现在blog都是wordpress的
<bombnet> 受不了了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ hi
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 是 bombnet ，， 吾只是圍觀，， 看看 bombnet 會不會被NB人物幹掉
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  i7速度怎么样啊？！
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 主席給我 op ，我欺負 bombnet 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 为何编译内核还是要2min！！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 額，，不知道
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你的要多久？
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 速度比任意 i5 都快
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 內存， IO，，硬碟
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 即使筆記本的i7也比桌面的i5快
<microcai> dungeon_jiero: 怎么可能
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 自己去看評測去
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 嗯 ，正解
<microcai> dungeon_jiero: 你的意思是笔记本的 i7 比推土机都快咯？
<microcai> dungeon_jiero: 这是不可能的
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 我不知道推土機
<microcai> dungeon_jiero: 推土机速度大致相当于 2500
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 本尊在用 N53SN i7-2630QM
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 现在多少钱？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 也想买一个去
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 2600分數比i7 2630QM 低幾十
<microcai> dungeon_jiero:  哇特？
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 裁剪ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351533 要做x86平台的嵌入式开发，2G硬盘 ，512m内存，如何裁剪？ 直接装lubuntu10.04行吗？但是lubuntu有500多m，貌似太大了。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 spakg — 2011-10-30 12:21 
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 不清楚。。 
<microcai> dungeon_jiero:  那 CyrusYzGTt的笔记本 i7 比我的快？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 555 555
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 跑 boinc 吧
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 笨，還有其他的東西呢，內存啥的。
<microcai> dungeon_jiero: 他 SSD 的 内存也有 16G 
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 小菜
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你電腦花你多少錢呢
<dungeon_jiero> 男生關係好，真的有稱呼父子的嗎？？
<dungeon_jiero> lol
<dungeon_jiero> 問一下
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 你是宅男嗎？
<bombnet> 他是基佬
<microcai> dungeon_jiero: yap
<bombnet> 基佬 你好
<bombnet> yap
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 那你大概不知道，不過也問問：你和關係好的男的朋友之間會稱呼父子嗎？
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 你呢？
<bombnet> 什么？
<bombnet> 我只有女朋友
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 你是壞人呢。
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。
 * dungeon_jiero 耽誤太多時間了
<lilin> 擦
<bombnet> fuck
<bombnet> fuck you
<dungeon_jiero> roylez: 主席，
<dungeon_jiero> o
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 給我op
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: why
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 我想欺負 bombnet
<bombnet> 。。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> bombnet: 你说脏话不好的 救不了你了
<dungeon_jiero> bombnet: 踢你一次 ;D
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 我都不知道有什麼命令 呢。 
<adam8157> dungeon_jiero: 我也不几道啊
<dungeon_jiero> adam8157: 哦。我知道 /kick 因為玩spring遊戲，內建 irc 。
<lilin> adam8157: 怎么我的启动器不隐藏了？
<adam8157> lilin: 什么叫启动器
<dungeon_jiero> lilin: 什麼的呢？
<lilin> 启动器面板啊，11.10最左边的那个
<dungeon_jiero> lilin: 啟動器太多了。。。
<dungeon_jiero> lilin: 哦。。。討厭，你問錯地方了。。。這裡沒幾個人用 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..
<lilin> 哦，果然都背叛了组织
<lilin> ：p
<dungeon_jiero> lilin: 你想想，Unity被眾人歧視，還有聯合組織的可能麼。
<dungeon_jiero> 沒有集結的能力= Unity *&(&*^*&
<lilin> 唉
 * dungeon_jiero 覺得Ubuntu最大的失敗是，無法掌控使用者。。。本來都是互相流動的，這種控制的商業意識是基本的。。。但是真的太難了。
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<microcai> ofan: 你的 vpn 在我这里速度不行啊
<microcai> ofan: 否则买一个不错啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ［求助］11.10无法登录图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351539 在登陆界面输入正确的密码后登录， 然后黑屏一下 又退回到登陆界面了， 选择不同的桌面环境也是如此， 按下 <Ctrl><Alt><F2> 进去终端可以登录 新建一个test用户后可以登录图形界面 于是乎是不是我原来的用户的配置文件有问题？？  ...
<ofan> microcai: 你网太垃圾了
<ofan> 教育网的基本没戏，vpn,ssh都用不了
<_Ruby> test
<microcai> test
<kk> _Ruby, ....  ㍥ 
<_Ruby> microcai: test
<_Ruby> ?
<_Ruby> -_-?
<_Ruby> microcai: time
<microcai> testing
<kk> microcai, ....  ㍥ 
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: `hi
 * _Ruby 这里有人吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ..
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: pinyinlish
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 困了。 睡覺去，，
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Okular 菜单栏被我弄没了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351543 Okular 有个菜单栏的。我选择了不显示菜单栏，它就没了，不知怎么找回来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2011-10-30 13:42 
<_Ruby> AsuraLe: hi
<_Ruby> adam8157: .
 * _Ruby 没人
<share> ♥
<_Ruby> 。。。。。。。。。
<chenkai> ;-)
<_Ruby> snugglecat: ..
 * _Ruby 来只人呗
<maivel> nick _Python
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助：rekonq怎样安装flash插件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351546 刚装上kubuntu。。。我觉得rekonq浏览器真的很好用啊。。。网上有帖子说它可以自动安装flash插件，可是没有啊。。。网页上的flash还是不能看。。。哪位大神能帮小弟解释一丝？ 按照网友说的方法直接去Adobe官网，我刚才去下了， ...
<killerdoll> hi
<killerdoll> hi
<killerdoll> hi
<killerdoll> hi
<kk> killerdoll, 好  ㍦ 
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • evince 点击PDF文内链接，页面大小会变化 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351547 比如，在第1页有一个链接，链到第5页（在学术论文里面很常见，用于参考文献）。我点击那个链接之后，是会跳到第5页，但页面大小马上缩小到50%，很小很小。 传个 PDF 上来，大家点点文章里面的引用文献地 ...
<gebjgd> 早
<gebjgd> 各位
<gebjgd> mayli Connectbot是相当的好用啊
<gebjgd> 爽歪歪
<fivesheep> 啥玩意
<gebjgd> 我用dockstar挂irc。用手机上的connectbot ssh过去
<gebjgd> 支持中文输入法
<fivesheep> dockstar?
<fivesheep> seagate?
<gebjgd> 比直接用android的irc软件爽多了
<gebjgd> 恩
<gebjgd> 跑debian arm
<fivesheep> o
<fivesheep> + screen?
<gebjgd> arch不稳定
<gebjgd> 恩
<fivesheep> 有键盘倒还好
<gebjgd> 是啊
<fivesheep> iphone 之类就免了
<gebjgd> 智能手机没键盘太憋屈了
<archl> geb
<archl> gebjgd: 直接说你连虚拟键盘都不会用就行了
<gebjgd> archl 虚拟键盘太慢
<archl> gebjgd: 太滑？
<gebjgd> 我和我老婆都这个感受
<gebjgd> archl 再说了。connectbot 不支持虚拟键盘
<archl> gebjgd: 额。
<gebjgd> archl 不喜欢在屏幕上戳来戳去得
<gebjgd> 慢
<gebjgd> 还是实体键盘给力
<archl> gebjgd: 都没键程了，反而更慢。。。
<gebjgd> archl 因为屏幕键盘没法双手打字
<archl> gebjgd: ？？？
<archl> gebjgd: 狗屁理由。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 我就双手。。。
<gebjgd> 反正我是不会。就会用实体键盘
<gebjgd> 你用的爽就行了
<gebjgd> archl 你换手机去
<archl> 一共就几个手指。
<archl> gebjgd: 为啥？
<gebjgd> archl 你我比赛输入输入速度
<gebjgd> archl 看谁的快
<archl> gebjgd: 我输入速度世界倒数。
<gebjgd> archl 那就是了
<archl> gebjgd: 但是实体键盘/虚拟键盘速度没差异
<gebjgd> archl 用实体键盘为的是输入速度
<gebjgd> archl 我有差异
<archl> gebjgd: Opera的虚拟键盘挺好玩。
<gebjgd> archl 不喜欢用opera
<gebjgd> 起床
<archl> gebjgd: bye
<gebjgd> 做豆浆去
<archl> gebjgd:  。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 我只吃黄豆，任何豆制品都不吃。。。
<archl> 无论豆浆/豆奶/豆腐
<gebjgd> archl 我在国内的时候天天吃豆制品
<_Ruby> gebjgd: normal模式下按q，然后shift + ;出来的是？
<gebjgd> _Ruby 英文键盘？
<gebjgd> Q+
<_Ruby> gebjgd: 嗯
<gebjgd> _Ruby 我的是德语键盘
<gebjgd> 和英文布局不同
<gebjgd> 带ÄÜÖ
<_Ruby> gebjgd: 我说的是vim
<gebjgd> _Ruby 我现在用手机呢 Ssh
<_Ruby> gebjgd: 在vim的normal模式下，press q,then shift ;会出来什么?
<gebjgd> _Ruby, 没开机。问别人
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • yaourt安装burg-themes-extras的时候要从dropbox上面下载文件，被墙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351550 yaourt命令，自动从 dropbox上面下载文件，被墙，怎么办？ 我现在可以在firefox上面使用ssh服务， 但是怎么给yaourt设置代理呀？ 我GOOGLE了一下，有root# export http_proxy='http://user:passwd@proxyhost:port' 这个命令，但是我 ...
<microcai> .r 围观
<CyrusYzGTt> http://roll.sohu.com/20111030/n323918365.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 文泉驿正黑汉字扩展B区完成了一半-搜狐滚动
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ f16的vim 已經不支持，，某個替換正則了。。 傷心，，
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: vim在normal模式下，按q然后按shift ;出来什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ??
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 水平分出两个屏，一个是No Name,一个是 Command Line
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ 關吾何事，， 
<_Ruby> CyrusYzGTt: 我想问这是为什么
<CyrusYzGTt> _Ruby§ ,, 吾不會編程 ，，而且 vim ..多數是看 txt..
<if_else> 各位兄台，用 ncmpcpp 中，如何才能编辑mp3 的标签信息？
<if_else> 要安装 taglib 
<if_else> 但是我再源中搜到几个包，不知道安装哪个？谢谢
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  .. 又在追 f16 
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  换 gentoo 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .. 
<_Ruby> adam8157: vim在normal下，按q,然后shift ；出来两个水平分屏，对吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不換，， 目錄問題，， 不想配置，，好麻煩
<adam8157_> microcai: 除了fstab, 哪里还有说默认挂载选项?
<gebjgd> _Ruby: 命令提示
<adam8157_> _Ruby: never use it like that
<_Ruby> adam8157_: 那怎么用?
<gebjgd> _Ruby: 不是提示你选择:wq :w :q 什么乱七八糟的了么
<_Ruby> gebjgd: 没有啊
<_Ruby> gebjgd: 水平分出两个屏，一个是No Name ，一个是Command Line
<gebjgd> _Ruby: 正常，我这里也这样
<gebjgd> _Ruby: 都告诉你了命令提示
<_Ruby> gebjgd: 怎么把那个No Name屏去了
<gebjgd> _Ruby: 命令提示。
<gebjgd> _Ruby: 你怎么还不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.oschina.net/news/22615/10-online-html5-tools-for-designers
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 10 个为设计者准备的 HTML5 在线工具 - 开源中国社区
<_Ruby> gebjgd: 嗯
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • archlinux启动不了图形界面。。好多软件装不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351553 Code: hal,hal-info,codecs,hwd,foomatic-db-ppd,ttf-ms-fonts,cairo-lcd,libxft-lcd,gnome-network-manager 以上软件都装不了。。。提示什么看不到。。都是一堆方块。。。。。找不到这些包？？还是怎么的。。。弄了一整天了。。。。 果然还是太菜 ...
<roylez> adam8157_: 蛋蛋君？
<adam8157_> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157_: 你那kindle是海购咯？
<adam8157_> roylez: yep
<roylez> adam8157_: 运费多少？
<adam8157_> roylez: 40
<adam8157_> roylez: 你的坏了?
<roylez> adam8157_: rmb？
<gebjgd> adam8157_: kindle啥型号？
<adam8157_> roylez: yep
<roylez> adam8157_: 蛋蛋乌鸦嘴
<roylez> adam8157_: 仓储那边要交保护费什么的吗？
<adam8157_> gebjgd: kindle touch 还有一个月才发货...
<adam8157_> roylez: 保护费?
<roylez> adam8157_: 押金什么的
<adam8157_> roylez: 东西到了, 交钱, 运回来
<roylez> adam8157_: 一个月以后才从amazon发货？
<adam8157_> roylez: 是啊 touch可不就是那时候出厂么
<roylez> adam8157_: 哪家转运公司？我看看
<adam8157_> roylez: 果然你的是坏了
<adam8157_> roylez: www.buytong.com
<roylez> adam8157_: 瞎说，死尾巴蛋蛋
<adam8157_> roylez: 那你是干啥
<dpcache> 有人知道哪个linux或编程频道最火爆吗？
<roylez> adam8157_: 这家直接鄙视firefox浏览器啊
<dpcache> 推荐以下
<adam8157_> roylez: 没事儿的
<roylez> dpcache: 自己去英文频道
<adam8157_> roylez: 另外一家要用qq和旺旺...
<dpcache> firefox 不行了阿，前几天创始人都跑了一个
<dpcache> 说现在是离开ff的最好时机
<gebjgd> dpcache: 上qq
<gebjgd> dpcache: 那里编程群多
<dpcache> 晕，emacs怎么上qq
<Cherrot> dpcache: ....
<gebjgd> dpcache: 不用emacs.webqq
<gebjgd> dpcache: 不是号称emacs啥都能干么
<dpcache> 我是在emacs的erc上来的阿
<roylez> adam8157_: 我今天去看了下衬衫。以前香港99一件的G2000，这边打完折都200，上海果然是魔都。而且G2000样式太正式，找休闲一点的，国内的都看不下去，而且价格也不便宜。想直接从米国买衬衣了
<gebjgd> dpcache: 还有emacs不能做的事情？
<dpcache> gebjgd: 腾讯的邪门东西除外
<gebjgd> dpcache: 太新奇了。用lisp写插件阿坝
<adam8157_> roylez: 啧啧
<dpcache> qq协议不知道
<gebjgd> dpcache: emacs能上飞信了？
<gebjgd> dpcache: 啧啧，用emacs的人就是牛逼
<dpcache> 不过听说google project上面有个pidgin的qq插件，现在已经破解了2011的协议
<roylez> adam8157_: amazon上的Tommy，40美元随便挑啊，我还没看6pm
<dpcache> 就是说用pidgin可以上2011的qq
<gebjgd> dpcache: 早就用过恶狼
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问如何在tty中开启程序并连接到X？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351555 因为最近gnome-shell总是崩溃，可我还是把人家喜欢的不得了（我咋这么贱呢……），可是有时候Gnome-shell崩溃了不会自动重启，手动在tty里启动的话会提示 Unable to open X display 所以想请教一下如何才能在终端里启动gnome-shell 并把它连 ...
<dpcache> gebjgd: 感觉如何
<gebjgd> dpcache: 几个月前。锁帐号
<adam8157_> roylez: 都是高端货, 我现在还在混真维斯和优衣库
<gebjgd> dpcache: 锁你的刚刚的
<roylez> adam8157_: 对不对啊，尾巴蛋蛋君？
<dpcache> gebjgd: ......
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 还真维斯？
<yunfan> adam8157 我正打算去优衣库
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 有钱人。我还在穿没牌子的衣服
<roylez> adam8157_: 你在红帽，你们那边有穿民工装的传统...
<yunfan> adam8157_: 真维斯原来的裤子还不错 到北京后 我再去 就不行了
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 嗯... 穷人都穿这些 主席穿的都是牛X牌子
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 比如？
<adam8157_> yunfan: 我的牛仔裤全真维斯
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 有钱人啊
<yunfan> 我不穿牛仔
<roylez> adam8157_: 这在米国，也就一般工薪阶层穿的...
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 你看他说的啊 我都不懂 G2000 tommy 6pm什么什么的
<roylez> adam8157_: 而且我敢担保是made in china...
<adam8157_> yunfan: 穿不了吧 哈哈
<adam8157_> roylez: 有钱的主席
<yunfan> adam8157_: 嘿嘿  我也就穿100快裤子的命
<fivesheep> 我不穿超过30的裤子...
<yunfan> 你是美元把
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 我也不懂
<_Ruby> 。。
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 那天买了件jack jones的 70欧，心疼死了
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 有钱人
<dpcache> 有钱
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 现在还摆着呢。没穿
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 舍不得
<dpcache> 更有钱
<dpcache> TMD
<fivesheep> 都一样... 用统一的单位吧.. 劳动时间. 不穿需要两个小时工作才能买得起的裤子
<adam8157_> roylez: GDD送的T恤衫真不错
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 因为没有合适的裤子了
<dpcache> 老实说ubuntu越做越烂
<gebjgd> dpcache: 所以我们都不用ubuntu
<dpcache> 不晓得在搞什么
<dpcache> gebjgd: 用啥
<gebjgd> dpcache: archlinux
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 其实 那meego 我看很好的.. 改改用来做桌面系统
<fivesheep> 多好
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 米狗？
<roylez> adam8157_: 滚蛋蛋还能得T-shirt？...
<fivesheep> 为啥他们不愿意那么干
<adam8157_> roylez: ...
<dpcache> arch没用过，不评论
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 没钱呗
<gebjgd> dpcache: ubuntu是小白发行版
 * adam8157_ 各位移动硬盘都是怎么分区的?
<fivesheep> 分区?
<fivesheep> 现在还流行这概念?
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 不分区
<fivesheep> 早就一个区 3t 的年代了
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 一个区? 什么文件系统?
<gebjgd> adam8157_: ntfs
<fivesheep> ntfs
<adam8157_> 招人啊 招人啊 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<kk> adam8157_ ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 at Adam's
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 为了兼容性
<adam8157_> gebjgd: ntfs...哎...
<dpcache> redhat不好用
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你segate上哪个也是ntfs么
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 反正现在当nas
<Zypeh> 0xffffff 这是什么颜色？？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 是。2块
<adam8157_> Zypeh: white
<fivesheep> 全黑 全白
 * adam8157_ 招人啊 招人啊 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 一块2.5寸的跑debian 剩下的给ntfs
<fivesheep> 不错
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 一块3.5寸的放东西
<dpcache> 话说大家去过的最好的，关于编程的频道是什么阿
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 全ntfs
<Zypeh> adam8157, 这是什么编码？？有没有这个颜色表？？
<dpcache> 我是程序员阿，所以想去编程频道
<fivesheep> 国内那个 python 的列表 我觉得有一段时间氛围还不错
<fivesheep> maillist
<supercatexpert> 话说我刚给Caspar Ant投了简历了
<gebjgd> dpcache: 什么程序员？
<supercatexpert> 不知道他收到没
<adam8157_> Zypeh: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/color-chart
<adam8157_> supercatexpert: 等等咯
<Cherrot> 小小弱问一下 我在初学者园地发贴后kk为啥不在这提醒一下呢:D
<dpcache> python频道简直就是死人堆
 * adam8157_ 不过我一般不发拒信的...
<dpcache> 都不说话的
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 什么人都收？
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 月薪2w？
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 那我也去
<yunfan> adam8157_: 你那办了华数的机顶盒了么
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 我的意思是拒绝了也不发拒信...
<adam8157_> yunfan: 我们没电视
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 不负责任。
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 来做storage-qe吧
<Zypeh> adam8157, 没看懂
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 3w
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 月薪
<dpcache> 话说上海银联总部的待遇怎么样
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 行不？
<dpcache> 研发类
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 不想生气, 发来的简历特别二的 就懒得理
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 估计到不了
<yunfan> adam8157_: 月薪有十万么
<dpcache> 有人懂不
<adam8157_> yunfan: 应该没有吧
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 按说国内写简历都应该夸大点的
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 你怎么看了还生气
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 应该是一看到，这么牛逼的人
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 发信来的口气让我不爽
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 有范例么
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 一个还没毕业的烂大学的, 上来就要应聘资深程序员, 邮件内容没有条理, 语气生硬
<Cherrot> adam8157_: 90后把 :D
<yunfan> adam8157_: 华数那个机顶盒 bcm7405主芯片 还带个 bcm的dsp 外面有 hdmi  接口1个  网口两个 usb口一个 可玩性极高阿
<Evanescence> 有什么命令可以按照一定时间间隔做更新的? 比如过2秒,打印"A" 再过两秒就打印"B".
<yunfan> adam8157_: 对了 拆开以后 还看到串口了
<adam8157_> Cherrot: 这和年龄没关系...
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 这种的你一定要回复
<yunfan> Evanescence: 什么语言？
<Evanescence> yunfan: 我用在shell里的
<supercatexpert> 命令的话，应该就是Shell了
<yunfan> Evanescence: 那就sleep呗 不过要写个循环
<adam8157_> yunfan: 你可以接上串口看看, 按按CTRL-C可以进到loader的控制台
<adam8157_> gebjgd: 懒得回复 反正没消息的就是没消息呗
<Evanescence> yunfan: 还有其他命令吗?我尝试了sleep,没那种效果
<yunfan> adam8157_: 但是机顶盒是接民用电的 我怕我自己触电 额
<gebjgd> adam8157_: 你太坏了
<yunfan> Evanescence: 那就没了
<Evanescence> 哦
<roylez> adam8157_: 你也开始卖人大业了？
<adam8157_> yunfan: 电源部分不要碰到就好, 我当时都是裸板子用的
<adam8157_> roylez: 缺人, 帮忙而已
<Evanescence> yunfan: sleep 循环怎么写?
<roylez> adam8157_: o... gebjgd 和 yunfan 都是有钱人呢
<yunfan> adam8157_: 有点怕怕 不过他板子本身可以自己引电源的
<gebjgd> roylez: 为什么？
<yunfan> roylez: 有你妹的钱
<gebjgd> roylez: 我就买了一条没穿过的裤子
<adam8157_> yunfan: 我被点过 摸到那个大电容了
<gebjgd> roylez: 有你姐的钱
<GNUdog> 今天好冷
<adam8157_> yunfan: 很爽的
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 空气太糟
<roylez> gebjgd yunfan 一个要三w，一个要10w，你俩的基数很高呢
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 嗯
<yunfan> roylez: 高个毛 我是穷怕了
<gebjgd> roylez: 国内生活水平在那里呢
<gebjgd> roylez: 否则谁去啊
<_Ruby> Evanescence: 你知道firefox下载的adobe插件存哪里了吗？
<roylez> gebjgd: 哪...我们公司打扫清洁的阿姨，一个月1250呢
<Evanescence> _Ruby: 不知道
<gebjgd> roylez: 废话，那阿姨她没上过大学，没留过学
<gebjgd> roylez: 没在国外公司工作过
<roylez> gebjgd: 人家也活着啊
<gebjgd> roylez: 人家是女的
<roylez> ....
<_Ruby> adam8157_: 你知道firfox下载的adobe插件存哪里了吗？
<gebjgd> roylez: 她不用养家
<adam8157_> _Ruby: 怎么下的
<_Ruby> adam8157_: 上youtube然后firefox提示需要下载插件，然后点击firefox提示的地方，就下了
<_Ruby> adam8157_: 下了后，就安装上了，但我想找到下载的安装包
<archl> roylez: 国内是不是无法用 flicker？
<archl> roylez:  为啥？
<archl> adam8157 阿当在玩/学习/
<roylez> archl: 不为啥，党国乐意
<archl> roylez: 是不是出名的就封——这条？
<adam8157_> archl: 在改网站的东西
<archl> adam8157哦。
<archl> roylez: 你是不是知道些 javascript 呢。
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 编译安装软件时怎么决定软件安装位置? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351560 用官方软件库的 nodejs 安装 node_modules 的位置在 /usr/lib 而自己编译安装的话, 那是在 /usr/local/lib 这个区别怎么来的? 新手理解这块应该寻求什么教程? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyinyiyong — 2011-10-30 15:56 
<zhangjg> 大家好
<kk> zhangjg, 好  ㍨ 
<GNUdog> zhangjg: 物理所的少年，你好
<roylez> adam8157_: 有好事不？
<adam8157_> roylez: 木有
<adam8157_> GNUdog: ...
<roylez> adam8157_: 怎么总是木有呢
<adam8157_> roylez: 你有嘞?
<roylez> GNUdog: 你这bot拉风了
<zhangjg> GNUdog: 好敏锐a
<adam8157_> roylez: GNUdog 我把www二级域名去掉了, 没意义
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 对吧？
<GNUdog> 我就从来都不用 www 的
<GNUdog> roylez: bot 你妹
<GNUdog> zhangjg: 还好还好
<roylez> GNUdog: .....
<roylez> GNUdog: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/86edf12dgw1dmm4o8dyvnj.jpg
<zhangjg> 如何屏蔽自己的ip信息呢?在xchat里?
<roylez> archl: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/7f0836dbjw1dml44mew01j.jpg
<GNUdog> roylez: 你都是如此度日的么 =.-
<adam8157_> zhangjg: 上线一瞬间的屏蔽不掉... 要个cloak可以屏蔽掉whois
<roylez> GNUdog: 上irc的宅男都差不多吧
<adam8157_> GNUdog: HOHO
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 犀利
<kevin1> 我不是宅男
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 你这个 HOHO，是一个拟声词，还是要叫人？
<kevin1> 女王
<adam8157_> GNUdog: ...他为啥叫个hoho...
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 你自己问他去啊，我哪里知道
<GNUdog> 刚在 s1 上看到，有个妹子叫翟囡
<roylez> adam8157_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dmlvvxlp44g.gif
<archl> roylez: 哦。
<archl> roylez:  你喜欢小 MM 阿。。。
<archl> roylez: 你让我——笑笑。
<archl> GNUdog: 那个字念 曲？
<archl> 取暖？
<roylez> GNUdog: s1？神马东西？
<zhangjg> 囡读男好不好?
<zhangjg> 明明是娶男
<flh> E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/luicd  无法安装
<flh> E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/luicd  ，其实有这个文件啊。？？？
<g0t3n> 有人用过ucblic么?
<archl> zhangjg: 因为从没接触现实中的发音——
<zhangjg> 那个名字很有才的
<g0t3n> ?
<zhangjg> 直接挑战大男子主义
 * adam8157_ 改好了
<GNUdog> 又有更新了…
<GNUdog> ThunderBolt 的…
<adam8157_> GNUdog: mac的是不是都是整体更新的, 不像linux这样分包, 一更新就是一大把的?
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 都差不多，只不过 Mac 上的更新会比较少
<GNUdog> 上一次就更新了 ThunderBolt，过了几天又更新 EFI，今天又有个 ThunderBolt 的
<GNUdog> 每项的更新，也是分开的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在Ubuntu 11.10中如何禁用客户账户 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351564 在Gnome 3中我无法删除客户账户，也无法为它设置密码。这样很危险，别人可以绕过管理员直接使用我的电脑，也为黑客攻击留下隐患。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2011-10-30 16:20 
<gebjgd> archl: 非诚勿扰的澳洲专场你去了么
<gebjgd> archl: 报名了么
<archl> gebjgd: 我才没诚意去。
<archl> gebjgd: 另外，都没听说过的
<archl> zhangjg: 那个字有人用了。在这里。不要随意打，否则高亮。
<gebjgd> archl: 怎么没听说过啊
<gebjgd> archl: 我们还期待在台上的24的女人之中看到你的身影
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。你真没诚心。
<gebjgd> archl: XD
<archl> gebjgd: 假男人。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 哦，你是假男人
<archl> gebjgd: 说你呢
<gebjgd> archl: 起码我结婚了
 * adam8157_ 招人啦 招人啦 http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<archl> gebjgd: 谁知道是真是假
<archl> gebjgd: 发照片
<gebjgd> archl: 才不发
<gebjgd> archl: 反正你也看不懂
<gebjgd> archl: 你性冷淡
<gebjgd> archl: 用我们的照片也无法唤醒你的性欲
<archl> gebjgd: 哦。差不多吧。
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 好了不配你聊了。
<archl> 没人接受阿当的可怜。
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 想自己写个blog了, 小程序, 模板加内容, 静态存储就好. wordpress的模板都挺丑的感觉
<archl> 结果可怜的是阿当了
<archl> adam8157。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 自己写，也是一样要写模板
<GNUdog> 和你直接给 Wordpress 写一样
<adam8157_> GNUdog: php不会啊, 而且想改成静态的, 而且想装X啊
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 插件会生成静态的
<GNUdog> adam8157_: 写模板，不用 PHP
<haoyihuan> 怎样格式化磁盘？
<adam8157_> GNUdog: 我想做内容版本控制管理的
<tusooa> adam8157_: http://github.com/tusooa/tusooa.tk
<kk> tusooa ⇪ t: tusooa/tusooa.tk - GitHub
<adam8157_> tusooa: 点点兄
<GNUdog> reboot 装更新去
<Hdt> haoyihuan: 在windows下用pgmagic
<adam8157_> tusooa: ruby不会啊
<haoyihuan> ubuntu下
<haoyihuan> 新盘
<tusooa> haoyihuan: mkfs, mkfs.ext4, mke2fs
<Hdt> haoyihuan: 你想做什么？装系统？
<tusooa> adam8157_: 又不用会ruby的。
<tusooa> haoyihuan: gparted
<haoyihuan> 拿过来用
<haoyihuan> 不是装系统
<g0t3n> 还是弱弱的问多次..有人用过uclibc么..
<lem85> ibus 怎么显示状态栏
<archl> lem85:  ibus-settings 运行看看
<tusooa> g0t3n: 这儿估计没人用。
<tusooa> g0t3n: 你可以问问，有用eglibc的不。
<gebjgd> uclibc是什么东西
<tusooa> g0t3n: 基本上，笨兔的系统，用的都是eglibc
<g0t3n> 恩恩,因为想裁剪下系统 把程序都用uclibc编译的小点
<lem85> archl: 我是用的gnome-shell
<archl> lem85: 设置的是 ibus 跟你桌面无关
<g0t3n> <tusooa> 对了 ,为什么要在glibc加个e呢
<tenzu> rage看起来很不错的样子
<tusooa> g0t3n: 大约是glibc的分支。
<lem85> unity 在我的机子上 比 gnome-shell 卡啊
<lem85> 太悲剧了
<g0t3n> 这样啊,貌似我太out了哈
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 什么发行版? gentoo？还是lfs?
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼有空来帮我开发 桌面
<tenzu> archl: 码盲怎么开发?
<g0t3n> gebjgd 预计用lfs
<archl> tenzu: 我是正在学习 javascript去开发桌面的码盲。
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 有时间。。
<tenzu> archl: 我只会最简单的python
<g0t3n> <gebjgd> 大学生都是闲着的《
<archl> tenzu: 恩。我找不到一个真正援手的 会 javascript的人。
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 剪裁了系统会快很多么
<tenzu> archl: 发帖找呗
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 从来没剪裁过。一直arch中
<archl> tenzu: 也是。。。
<tenzu> archl: 你学javascript学了多久?
<g0t3n> ARCH还是大了点 昨天净系统都700m左右 :<
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 硬盘空间紧张？
<archl> tenzu: 几个小时
<tenzu> archl: 我还不知道学了能干吗
<archl> tenzu: 恩。也就是给程序做前端。。。
<g0t3n> <gebjgd> 不是呢 ,想挑战下 而且大概想放到u盘理
<archl> tenzu: gtk的似乎以后都能用 javascript，网络使用
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 我给我的dockstar 50G空间。。。。。
<tenzu> archl: 上手快的话可以考虑学学, 有beginner tutotial么?
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 不缺硬盘
<g0t3n> 没啥, 我直接给ubuntu 100g
<archl> tenzu: 没看到，一般都是为 web的。
<archl> tenzu: 现在我还分不清楚怎么单独学不是对web的部分。。
<gebjgd> g0t3n: dockstar是arm9
<tenzu> archl: 那我没戏了,还得先学半天web的东西
<g0t3n> <gebjgd> 有裁剪过系统?
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 小盒子。arm debian
 * adam8157_ 吃饭去了
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 没有，没有那个时间
<g0t3n> arm 还是不错 ..
<archl> tenzu: 我就在看 gnome-shell的部分。。。
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 编译系的发行版都不碰
<archl> g0
<tenzu> archl: 你要做基于gnome-shell的?
<archl> tenzu: 恩。
<g0t3n> 同意啊 发行版太臃肿了
<archl> tenzu: 保证装机量和安装戎衣
<archl> tenzu: 安装简易
<tenzu> archl: 也是
<archl> tenzu:  如果成的话，一个压缩包就搞定了。。。
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 问 alvin_rxg ，他是系统剪裁砖家
<tenzu> archl: 做好了先放yaourt里我装装看, Hoho
<archl> tenzu: 需要 半年。
<archl> tenzu: #gnome-shell的家伙告诉我的。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你改了时间，还能睡到10点。。。。。
<Kandu> archl: 我看了阮一峰的忽悠，對 jser 就崇敬不已，不過也不敢碰這個語言了  http://bit.ly/mH8TZm   http://bit.ly/iAYwYW
<kk> Kandu ⇪ ti: Javascript诞生记 - 阮一峰的网络日志
<tenzu> archl: 好长时间
<archl> Kandu:  你也知道， JS 就是狂言诳语。。
<archl> tenzu:  因为操作方式完全不同于 gnome-shell，根本就没啥多大似之处，你应该看了。
<Kandu> archl: 所以我的 blog 沒用客戶端腳本，全都用 php 寫了。這樣連 w3m lynx 都能訪問
<archl> Kandu: 哦。我也完全不会。
<g0t3n> @gebjgd 有没有接触过n810类的maemo?
<yunfan> Kandu: 呵呵
<Kandu> yunfan: archl 想從 js 開始學，我覺得不靠譜
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 没有。
<archl> g0t3n: 他都不知道 maemo
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 联想G460 i3静音键失效，静音时变不变亮，正常时变亮，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351565 联想G460 i3静音键失效，静音时变不变亮，正常时变亮，求解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 vvvvv — 2011-10-30 16:34 
<yunfan> Kandu: 你这是坑他呢
<gebjgd> archl: 你知道。你是maemo开发者
<archl> yunfan: Kandu 你们说什么呢？
<Kandu> yunfan: 你看，初學編程，一般都選簡單性，一致性高的吧
<archl> gebjgd: 你的嘴真不干净——张嘴
<g0t3n> 手头上还有太n810啊 好像让他发挥余热
<archl> g0
<gebjgd> archl: 一般不干净
<archl> g0t3n: 装软件就好了。。。古老的Linux移动设备
<yunfan> Kandu: 你支持的那些w3m lynx 有几个人会用呢 只是我们这里的几个人用罢了
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 我不爱nokia
<g0t3n> 可是就是不知道该如何去做,而且装了openssh之类的软件后就老是不断的重启
<archl> gebjgd: 我不爱 android
<caleb-> yunfan: 你把这里想得太伟大了
<g0t3n> 莫非爱iphone?
<gebjgd> archl: nokia是个手机品牌
<gebjgd> archl: nokia的设计我不喜欢，
<Kandu> yunfan: 這倒是的，等 google dart
<archl> gebjgd:  我只知道 N900 和 N950 N9，其他的Nokia我也不知道，
<gebjgd> archl: android是个os。你我说的不是一个领域的东西
<Kandu> yunfan: 阮一峰已經把我禍害成 js 恐懼症了
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 你自己上arm debian啊
<g0t3n> N950听上去好强大
<archl> gebjgd: 一样的。android也是品牌。。
<g0t3n> <gebjgd> 能否在非maemo模拟的情况下装arm-debain？
<gebjgd> archl: andorid是os
<gebjgd> g0t3n: n810?
<archl> gebjgd: 没啥。因为我只知道 nokia。
<g0t3n> 对啊
<sitaback> gebjgd: ..
<g0t3n> 本来跑maemo就很卡了..
<archl> gebjgd: 那个是nokia的 maemo 4 平台。
<archl> g0
<gebjgd> g0t3n: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=n810%20debian&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhackaday.com%2F2008%2F07%2F15%2Finstall-debian-on-the-nokia-n810%2F&ei=xRStTvrFGcKgOoefjeMP&usg=AFQjCNF-J4W2XJumCGnjN4ZC1jJASlT__w
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 随便google一下就有
<archl> g0t3n: 卡吗？CPU不是 480Mhz arm11，应该可以了。
<gebjgd> sitaback: shit back
<gebjgd> sitaback: 屎归来
<g0t3n> 如果是单跑系统肯定不卡 可是装软件一多就卡了
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 你想用它干嘛？
<archl> g0t3n: 优化系统。
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 打电话还是跑游戏？
<g0t3n> 把ipv6关了 ,不必要的服务都关了
<archl> gebjgd: 是互联网终端，没电话
<g0t3n> =,=, 哪能奢望打电话
<archl> gebjgd:  N系列是平板电脑
<g0t3n> 如果能的话 做服务器还是很不错的
<gebjgd> archl: 随便都能上arm debian
<archl> gebjgd: 能是能。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 显然能
<archl> gebjgd: 浪费。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 啥arm debian
<gebjgd> archl: 为什么浪费？
<archl> gebjgd: 不移动了。
<gebjgd> archl: 恩，你的n900移动。4个小时一充电
<g0t3n> hackaday的那个安装arm debian是基于在maemo上模拟出来的
<archl> gebjgd: 是，如果我一直开wifi放flash的话。
<supercatexpert> ~~~
<gebjgd> g0t3n: http://natisbad.org/N810/
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: Full Debian and recent kernel (post 2.6.30) on Nokia N810
<archl> lol
<archl> supercatexpert: 有空写吗。
<supercatexpert> 我过去还用过N800
<supercatexpert> 没空啊，我自己有项目不说，还要找工作
<archl> supercatexpert: 好吧。
<caleb-> g0t3n: 应该不是模拟，是 chroot 之类的啊
<Kandu> yunfan: 你的 blog 出問題了？
<g0t3n> 还在看,英文不好 :(
<yunfan> Kandu: 没写自启动
<Kandu> yunfan: 最近沒更新啊
<archl> yunfan: 更新什么？
<yunfan> Kandu: 过一阵再说 修养下
<g0t3n> <caleb-> 貌似是直接启动debian !
<supercatexpert> N900上的Easy Debian是 chroot 出来的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小鸟请问一个笨一点的问题。。 远程桌面在那里？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351568 Ubuntu 11.10 的确很帅。 不过我找不到 远程桌面那个玩意了。 我的计算机需要远程登陆到一台windows 的计算机算上。 请问： 远程桌面在那能找到。 有什么方式好方法吗？ 如果能留下您的QQ或者其他的联系方式。  ...
<g0t3n> 不过键盘问题貌似就麻烦了
<caleb-> g0t3n: 那就更不是模拟了
<g0t3n> n900 cpu好点
<g0t3n> 看上去不像模拟哦, 
<archl> g0t3n: 如果超频都算上 N900 CPU 就好太多了。
<g0t3n> 对.. n900连超频工具都有了
<g0t3n> 貌似是直接是cpuspeed-select ？n810只能选择全速运行
<supercatexpert> N900是先装Power Kernel，然后超频
<g0t3n> 对了 现在的n950怎么样了呢?
<archl> g0t3n: 全球限量，不发售，多数人碰都碰不到。
<g0t3n> 呃,那它推出来有什么意思呢..
<gebjgd> 疾病也全球限量，不发售，多数人碰也碰不到
<g0t3n> 莫非gebjgd的意思是n950不碰也吧?
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 我不爱nokia的东西
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 用的最多的手机是索爱
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 寻找firefox7.01下载窗口空白的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351573 问题：firefox7.01下载窗口空白 曾经试图用下面的方法解决，但无果 1、卸载再安装，不行 2、删除～/.mozilla，不行 3、到官方下载同一个版本，删除/usr/lib/firefox，将firefox文件夹放到/usr/lib/下，不行 4、google.baidu .搜狗上找方法，没 ...
<g0t3n> 索爱的感觉比较实在吧,可是还是比较贵 lol
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 索爱还贵？
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 我用索爱的低档机用了好几年呢
<g0t3n> 功能好的索爱我觉得都贵啊
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 什么叫功能好的？
<g0t3n> 嗯 现在的手机我没买新的,像以前s60统治的时代, 索爱的智能机都是2K+ 的
<g0t3n> 现在的我就很少见到索爱了
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 索爱智能机太多了
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 我给我老婆买的experia pro mini是相当的不错啊
<gebjgd> g0t3n: android + 1GHz cpu, 512内存。全键盘
<g0t3n> 现在么? 现在我没怎么了解 ,我的对手机了解是四年前的 =,=
<g0t3n> 不会吧,那么便宜
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 2000元吧
<g0t3n> 还可以啊
<g0t3n> 先跑去吃饭了,回来继续聊
<gebjgd> g0t3n: 比htc便宜多了。
<g0t3n> htc那是烧钱的货
<dpcache> 小米吧
<dpcache> 小米不错
<yunfan> 是烧电货 nnd 老子的g7已经沦为pc usb配件了 一天到晚插电脑上充电
<gebjgd> g0t3n: htc desire z路过
<gebjgd> dpcache: 小米没键盘
<dpcache> 是阿
<dpcache> 现在都流行虚拟键盘了，把屏幕空出来
<gebjgd> dpcache: 不用没键盘的智能手机
<gebjgd> dpcache: 没有实体键盘好用
<dpcache> 好看电影，打游戏
<dpcache> 晕，我说实体不好用，键小不说，还难看
<gebjgd> dpcache: 有实体键盘的照样可以用虚拟键盘
<gebjgd> dpcache: 你买个就知道了
<dpcache> 我的目的很明确，就是要虚拟键盘，为何要在实体键盘上花蛇添脚
<dpcache> 用过
<dpcache> 黑莓老版的实体
<gebjgd> dpcache: 黑莓的键盘很差劲
<gebjgd> dpcache: 去看看新的android机器的键盘。舒服的很。也大多了
<dpcache> 将来的手机我觉得虚拟键盘也是多余，高性能准度语音比较好
<dpcache> 其他什么输入都是多余
<dpcache> 都是浮云
<gebjgd> dpcache: 上班上课的时候也siri?
<gebjgd> dpcache: 那还不如打电话呢
<dpcache> 可以阿
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.1.0-5.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<dpcache> 又没人不让你打：）
<dpcache> 这是什么？
<gebjgd> dpcache: 等你上班就知道了
<dpcache> 好吧。
<dpcache> gebjgd: 工作了出国难么？
<caleb-> dpcache: 隐蔽性不好
<caleb-> 键盘王道
<dpcache> 。。。。。。。。
<dpcache> 好吧，你们赢了
<gebjgd> caleb-: +1
<alvin_rxg> 有钱打电话，没钱发短信的飘过。。。
<caleb-> 语音：「打给小蜜」
<gebjgd> caleb-: .....
<caleb-> siri: 「哪一个小蜜？」
<caleb-> 语音：「奶最大的那个」
<caleb-> siri: 「有两个」
<gebjgd> .........
<caleb-> 所以说语音不好嘛
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 星期二银行工作不？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然不工作
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> caleb-: 苹果的意淫
<gebjgd> caleb-: jobs的临死的绝唱
<bsidb> 有人知道lightdm的默认登录桌面怎么改成kde么？（kubuntu11.10）谢！
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 推荐个电影啊
<gebjgd> bsidb: kdm?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 去 youku.com 电影页面看看呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我同学的老婆估计快生了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wow
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你啥时候呢？别说工作3年后
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没钱没地方
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 你的种？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不会是等入籍么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等有车 有大房子
<bsidb> <gebjgd> kdm和KDE 的kwin有冲突，使用kdm进入kde使kwin总是先崩溃。lightdm没有这个问题。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你得学德国人啊，房子不是必须的，能租个就行了
<gebjgd> bsidb: 那就没辙了，凑合用lightdm吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊，就是租个大的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你现在应该可以吧……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我这边住着的，70+平米，485€/m
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 先买车，再换房子
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，好搬家具
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你住在什么地方？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 学校附近
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想搬到乡下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那破地方
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 太贵了？
<alvin_rxg> 咋破了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 人多
<dpcache> 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不喜欢人多的地方
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我喜欢乡下
<alvin_rxg> 没办法……为了上学方便。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买车啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 住哪儿都一样
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有钱！在德国的农民都是有钱人。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打工去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 天天吃父母是没钱
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> 耳朵又不行了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 借口
<dpcache> gebjgd: 打工一个月大概多少钱阿？够房租不
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 早上起来发现不行了的。不知道咋回事。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可能是那个 ohr tropfen 整多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。
<gebjgd> dpcache: 够你买车的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是可能整多了，里边堵塞了。等11号去医院让医生清理干净
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你耳朵还没好啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 基本好了，但还没100%的好。
<dpcache> gebjgd: 一个月就可以买车？在天朝打工就只能够吃饭。。。别想买别的
<gebjgd> dpcache: 显然不是
<alvin_rxg> dpcache: 是啊，这就是生活在资本主义社会水深火热中的淫民啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近没啥好电影啊
<dpcache> gebjgd alvin_rxg : 我晕，你们敢统一意见么
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • [安装启动引导失败][求助]最后一步失败了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351578 我今天下午第一次安装ubuntu，前面的都挺顺利 我分了四个区，都是ext2的，到后来安装启动引导的时候我选择了 /boot,后来就出现 安装启动引导失败 求教各位大哥，怎样解决？ 先谢谢各位！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 glrh11 — 2011-10-3 ...
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<archl> alvin_rxg:  gebjgd  你们两个太好了。互相没外号啥的？
<alvin_rxg1> 是可以买自行车的啊
<gebjgd> archl: 都说了，我们是精神炮友
<archl> alvin_rxg: 对 自行车价格是汽车的 1/10
<gebjgd> archl: 屁。好的自行车超贵
<alvin_rxg> 这边便宜的自行车都要100+€。
<archl> geb
<alvin_rxg> 好的1、2千€
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 你们那里汽车都是低于2万么。。。。
<archl> lol
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我们最便宜的200多欧
<gebjgd> archl: 显然不是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 超市不是有便宜的么？
<archl> gebjgd: 那么就是低于2000了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: aldi最便宜的199欧
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Muenster什么都贵
<archl> gebjgd:  aldi 最便宜的 89
<archl> $89
<gebjgd> 给推荐个美剧啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 超市不是全国统一的价格？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 区域性
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.real-onlineshop.de/realstore/City-Fahrraeder/C/1/SF000000_SF250000_SF250100
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: City-Fahrraeder
<archl> gebjgd: 买个 vpn，去看 hulu。
<gebjgd> archl: 我有风行
<archl> gebjgd: 你在德国还看美剧。。。
<archl> 晕死了。
<gebjgd> archl: 不看美剧看什么？
<gebjgd> archl: 德国人都搞群交的
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。我都误以为你也是其中呢。
<gebjgd> archl: 我不行。我喜欢和女同群交
<gebjgd> archl: 但是她们不带我玩
<archl> gebjgd: 你也可怜的，不是女身。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 羡慕你啊
<gebjgd> archl: 羡慕你的女身
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。我都满脸胡子。。。
<gebjgd> archl: 没看到
<alvin_rxg> 肯定没我多。
<gebjgd> archl: 小光一天刮八次
<archl> gebjgd: 照相给你看。
<alvin_rxg> 不是，周末了我就没刮了
<gebjgd> 裸姐要上裸照了
<gebjgd> 大家关注下啊
<archl> gebjgd: 胡子拉碴太难看了。
<gebjgd> archl: 发吧
<archl> gebjgd: 算了。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 发现没数据线，不好处理。
<gebjgd> archl: 蓝牙啊
<archl> gebjgd: 我那破电脑没蓝牙。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 2003年的。。
<gebjgd> archl: 买个usb的
<archl> gebjgd: 你也拍
<gebjgd> archl: 怕什么？
<archl> gebjgd: 我怕？我照片都公开的怕什么。。。
<archl> gebjgd: 你照片拿来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 炖红烧排骨中
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 奇香无比
<gebjgd> archl: 不给
<archl> gebjgd:  你怕啥？
<archl> gebjgd: 难道我还能对你不利？
<gebjgd> archl: 从来不在网上发布照片
<adam8157> AireadFan: 收到. 我们公司很自由轻松的 不用“尊敬的领导" :)
<archl> adam8157: 。。。
<archl> adam8157: 我通过你才知道别的公司需要这个。
<AireadFan> adam8157, 呵呵，我先去吃饭吧，饿死了
<adam8157> AireadFan: OK
<AireadFan> adam8157, 88
<dpcache> 88
<dpcache> 妹的，蛋疼
<gebjgd> dpcache: 蛋疼是病
<gebjgd> dpcache: 要治的
<archl> gebjgd ofan : 照片拿来。
<archl> lol
<archl>  gebjeb 被我骚扰逃跑了！
<archl> lol
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351581 我的手机连到电脑上总不能识别，前几天费了很大力气重新编译内核加入驱动支持，但是必须开机的时候让手机一直连着才能识别出来，大侠有没有什么好办法啊 手机识别出来是LG MMC storage,开机之后插上用lsusb 命令能看到我的手机的信息，但是其他的地方就 ...
<archl> gebjgd:  你又回来了。照片
<gebjgd> archl: 不给，刚换到了weechat上。果然比irssi好用
<dpcache> gebjgd: ....
<archl> gebjgd:  weechat 比 qutim呢？
<gebjgd> archl: qutim?
<archl> gebjgd:  http://qutim.org/ 我在手机上装
<kk> archl ⇪ t: QutIM — Index
<Zypeh> "bg_alpha" 是什么？？
<gebjgd> archl: 我要得是cli上的
<gebjgd> archl: 你个笨
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 耳朵醒来了。。
<archl> gebjgd:  这样啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 会用finch么
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: weechat比irssi好用在哪里?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 用过，不好用。明明是 cli，偏偏要和 gui 一样
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 用了就知道了
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我一直在用, 没感觉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还没弄懂这东西怎么用呢
<archl> finch 不就是 pidgin么。。。
<archl> lol
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一堆 strg 的操作，很烦
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 从来不用高级指令......
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有个 libpurple 的替代方案是： bittelbee + purple 的插件
<namoamitabuddha> finch......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了还是finch吧
<namoamitabuddha> emacs能代替pidgin么
<alvin_rxg> 你会后悔的哦。很不爽的。
<namoamitabuddha> finch没用几下就被我扔掉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是为了挂机
<namoamitabuddha> 只是在curse里面模拟GUI
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<namoamitabuddha> emacs能代替pidgin么
<namoamitabuddha> mutt能接受rss么?
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: no
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: emacs，成本太高
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 那啥比较好
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 不是非常喜欢折腾，还是算了八
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 记得有 rss -> mail 的网络服务
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 看你干嘛了
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 我想比较接近键盘流的操作
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 编程用vim，喜欢研究lisp，写写tex什么的，用emacs
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 例如vim-like
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 我现在TeX都在vim里面写, 不太爽
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 那你用vim吧，个人感觉vim更适合你
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 还行吧
<dpcache> 我只是觉得emacs成本比较高，不过还行了
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 更重要的是, vim似乎只能编辑
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 难道还有什么事情能超出编辑的范围么？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: ？
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: vim本来就是编辑器，不编辑干什么?
<caleb-> 编辑器不用来编辑还要做毛？
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 不像emacs是操作系统
<dpcache> caleb-: ....... ;)
<caleb-> emacs 多半是自 high
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 好吧，那你花大把时间去搞emacs吧，最后你还是会用vim
<caleb-> 很多事情 emacs 能做但是做不好
<dpcache> caleb-: 高手 
<dpcache> 不是说emacs不好，是成本高。看个人了，极度喜欢折腾而不是看工具能不能干好你的活，那你去瞎折腾吧
<caleb-> emacs == good OS without a good text editor
<dpcache> caleb-: 也不能完全这么说了，emacs其实编辑功能一点不比vim弱，只是用起来始终感觉没vim快捷。也许一个走的是less路线，一个走的是more路线，less is more
<namoamitabuddha> 也许是我对vim的快捷键等等还不是特别熟悉的缘故
<caleb-> 比如说吧，emacs / vim 都能玩俄罗斯方块
<caleb-> 但谁闲得蛋疼用 emacs / vim 玩俄罗斯方块
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • SSH突然无法链接，用的gstm http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351583 出现错误提示： Tunnel 'MyTunnel' stopped. Warning: Identity file 0273216 not accessible: No such file or directory. Warning: Permanently added 'temp1.ssh4gfw.com,31.171.133.210' (RSA) to the list of known hosts. Permission denied (publickey,password). 统计信息: 发表于 由 quintin — 2011-10-30 18 ...
<namoamitabuddha> vim的哲学不是让你用来玩俄罗斯方块吧?
<caleb-> 还不如用 SC2 玩俄罗斯方块呢
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 难道emacs就是设计来玩俄罗斯方块的？
<dpcache> 只不过emacs的设计确实不错，那么多功能，貌似速度还飞快
<caleb-> emacs 是设计来教人备份的
<caleb-> 一但 emacs conf 搞丢了，就不会想再用 emacs 了
<caleb-> Tim O'Reilly 大神当初就是因为搞丢了 emacs conf, 无奈地跳槽 vim
<dpcache> 我刚开始用emacs的时候，一天到晚搞配置，配出各种功能，最后.emacs有3000多行lisp，以及各种插件几十个。后来我明白了，其实好多功能都是从来不用的，所以我删除了那些歪门邪道，从新大概调整了配置，主要是配色和快捷键映射，现在就100来行
<dpcache> 所以，我以个人的经历，据我对你的了解，你选择vim比较划算
<dpcache> 除非你是想学习lisp或者别的不可告人的目的
<caleb-> Tim O'Reilly: "But then one day, I discovered that someone had blown away the custom emacs profile that I had gotten comfortable with. It took about a week for me to get it restored, and in the meantime, I switched to vi, and got hooked."
<roylez> adam8157: http://cnbeta.com/articles/160235.htm
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 研究显示装了电子书后的Kindle阅读器要更重一些_cnBeta 视点观察_cnBeta.COM
<caleb-> 所以用 emacs 前要先学好备份啊
<roylez> caleb-: ...
<roylez> caleb-: 还要先学缝纫机
<adam8157> roylez: 据说入党的一瞬间, 体重会减掉22克
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<dpcache> adam8157: ........
<dpcache> 震精了。。。。。
 * Zypeh 很可怜 TIM O‘REILLY 的遭遇
 * Zypeh 也很同情
<namoamitabuddha> 那你任何工作都是靠vim的?
<caleb-> 22克++
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 而且，如果你想把windows下的emacs和GNU/linux下emacs的配置同步，你最后会精神分裂的。windows下用emacs会死人的，vim还好
<supercatexpert> .emacs当然是要备份的
<flh> dpcache: 真的吗。。。。
<supercatexpert> 那个玩意就是靠自己一点一点累积起来的
<supercatexpert> 当然，还有各种不是emacs自带的.el文件
<dpcache> .emacs备份有个p用，还有你那些杂七杂八的插件，各种目录，各种配套文件都要备份
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 我想了解你不是vim的操作如何胜任的, 例如读阅RSS
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 还有收发邮件
<dpcache> 还要处理windows下和linux下的路径问题，绝对可以让人精神分裂
<flh> 纠结好好多日子了，colinux图形化桌面 
<namoamitabuddha> colinux是模拟linux吧?
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 收发邮件用邮件软件
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 读阅RSS 用 rss reader
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 是的
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 我不明白你为什么要用一个编辑器来读rss，难道rss就是为了让编辑器来读而设计的
<dpcache> 读rss有那么多非常优秀的工具
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 不是模拟的
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 你为何要用一个编辑器来发电子右键
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 感觉colinux速度好快，方便，胜似linux下的kvm
<shuaiming> 兄弟们 svn配置
<shuaiming> 怎么弄
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 难道编辑器发有什么有什么特别的优势？
<caleb-> flh: 因为它是真的 linux, 不是虚拟的
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 例如我可以gt, gT
<flh> caleb-: 谢谢纠正，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 红烧排骨
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 看你用途了，如果不知道选谁，那就都选吧，都用一段时间，你就知道该用那个做什么事情
<flh> 这么多年来，感觉离不开xp,又要linux的，colinux是首选
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯嗯嗯。空运点过来
<caleb-> flh: 一般用 linux + xp虚拟机
<lem85> xp + linux 虚拟机
<flh> caleb-: 如果那样的话，linux加kvm不错，但kvm虚拟机的图形也很纠结
<dpcache> 买2台电脑，都装win+Linux双系统
<supercatexpert> 我还有游戏，所以本机还是有Win7的
<dpcache> 我反正是不用虚拟机
<namoamitabuddha> thunderbird
<supercatexpert> 我有KVM+VMware Player, VBox不给力，和KVM打架
<supercatexpert> VMware Player跑Windows还是不错的
<dpcache> 不知道现在的virtualbox4 开了VTx性能如何
<supercatexpert> VBox和VMware Player都支持VT
<flh> supercatexpert: 是冲突吧，kvm box之间
<supercatexpert> VT肯定要开，大大减少CPU使用率
<dpcache> 不过传说virtualbox性能比vm好些哦
<supercatexpert> 没错，内核模块冲突
<supercatexpert> 差别不算太大
<caleb-> dpcache: vmware?
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 前面我在win下用virtualbox，好像还必须开VT，比如不让运行
<supercatexpert> KVM的I/O性能无敌，但是图形是渣
<namoamitabuddha> supercatexpert: 我现在vbox整不好
<flh> supercatexpert: vmwara player还没有用，也支持vt?
<dpcache> caleb-: 恩
<supercatexpert> 必须的
<supercatexpert> 现在常用的虚拟机基本都支持VT
<supercatexpert> VMware Player也是免费的
<supercatexpert> VMware Server虽然也免费，但是装着太复杂了
<dpcache> flh: 支持
<namoamitabuddha> 可惜我机子不支持vt
<supercatexpert> KVM是没VT根本用不了的
<namoamitabuddha> Workstation就不是免费了
<supercatexpert> VBox不需要VT也可以
<namoamitabuddha> 对
<namoamitabuddha> 但是vbox内核模块老是有问题
<dpcache> virtualbox 才几十mb，一个vmware装下来不得了
<supercatexpert> 只是如果在虚拟机设置里面开了VT，就一定要有VT支持
<flh> supercatexpert: vt支持要主板与cpu两个条件？
<dpcache> 我反正是怕了vmware了，尽管我最开始接触虚拟机的时候也是用的vmware
<supercatexpert> 是的
<namoamitabuddha> testing 内核更新永远比 vbox 内核模块快得多
<supercatexpert> VMware Player不算大
<dpcache> VT要在bios里面设置以下
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 自编译就好啦
<supercatexpert> 安装文件在120MB左右吧
<namoamitabuddha> 对了
<namoamitabuddha> 我机子太老, 没有VT
<supercatexpert> 没VT的话，跑Linux可以试试Xen
<gebjgd> 机器多了就是好
<dpcache> 现在新的cpu都可以开VT
<flh> kvm colinux的体积都很小
<supercatexpert> 不过Xen要专门定制内核，很麻烦
<dpcache> intel的i系应该都没问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不给。早上8点就开始炖了
<dpcache> 我的xeon e3 1230
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 需要下新的吧
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 很繁, 而且下次更新内核又要搞了
<supercatexpert> Intel的i系基本全有VT
<gebjgd> dpcache: amd都只吃vt
<supercatexpert> Xeon啊……CPU不错哦
<supercatexpert> AMD确实都支持
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 下新的啥？
<dpcache> 板子我觉得影响不大，400多块钱的板子也能开
<namoamitabuddha> 我Pentium M
<namoamitabuddha> ...
<supercatexpert> Intel脑残过一段
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这么长
<dpcache> amd。。。唉，越来越干不过intel了
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: vbox 模块和新内核兼容性一直不错啊
<namoamitabuddha> i系列...
<supercatexpert> 后来看到虚拟化需求还是很多的，然后后面的系列都有VT了
<supercatexpert> 我是i3的
<dpcache> amd加油阿，阴特儿如果垄断了，我们这些就玩完了
<supercatexpert> AMD别死，但是我还是不买AMD……
<caleb-> 阴特儿要被 arm 阴了
<namoamitabuddha> 请教iceweasel和firefox的区别
<supercatexpert> ARM和Intel的市场其实交叉不大的
<supercatexpert> Intel主打桌面
<dpcache> AMD现在低中高都干不过intel
<supercatexpert> ARM主打还是嵌入式的
<dpcache> ice就是firefox的一个分支
<dpcache> 差求不多
<caleb-> c/p value AMD 还是不错的吧
<supercatexpert> Iceweasel，Debian里面的
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 前个是debian下的加一个名，后都是ubuntu或windows
<dpcache> 不过我只用chrome
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 对，debian下ff就叫ice
<caleb-> iceweasel 改动很大的，所以维护困难
<supercatexpert> ARM和Intel现在他们也主要是在平板和上网本上抢市场
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: ?
<supercatexpert> Iceweasel貌似有7.0的
<archl> dpcache: intel玩游戏不够价格
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 错了，intel服务器，桌面都搞，嵌入式也搞，只是没arm那么有名
<caleb-> iceweasel / icedove / iceape 都改成跑在 original xulrunner 上头
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 前个是debian,据说是优化过的，其实也慢
<supercatexpert> 我知道都搞啊，只是主打不同
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 我就在debian里面
<caleb-> 而 firefox / thunderbird / seamonkey 都是跑在特殊版本的 xulrunner
<archl> dpcache:  amd的玩windows 游戏好
<caleb-> 所以 iceweasel / icedove / iceape 人手不够，更新缓慢
<dpcache> archl: intel，贵阿，买不起
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 我一直把fx装在$HOME下, 现在觉得烦了
<supercatexpert> Debian sid的Iceweasel是7.0.1-4的
<flh> 这里玩虚拟机的朋友真不少啊，
<supercatexpert> 不是更新速度慢，是Debian这边打包速度的问题
<caleb-> 而且 iceweasel / icedove / iceape 容易有原版没有的 bug
<supercatexpert> 还有Debian这边对软件包的检验流程很长
<dpcache> amd就是贱
<supercatexpert> GNOME3进Wheezy的进度就很慢
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 说到g3，我都想放弃gnome了，我用g的愿意就是因为其简洁。我要投kde怀抱了
<supercatexpert> Intel有个竞争对手也是好事，只是我买不买AMD是个人的问题而已~~~
<supercatexpert> 我还是比较喜欢GNOME3的
<dpcache> 大家听说过中国龙芯没有
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 你可以放弃DE了
<namoamitabuddha> mipsel
<supercatexpert> 自己作为使用GTK+的开发者~~~怎么可能放弃呢~~
<namoamitabuddha> ...
<caleb-> dpcache: 用 wm 吧
<supercatexpert> 那个CPU我接触过
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 算了吧，还是qt好
<supercatexpert> 性能太烂了，给 MIPS丢脸
<flh> supercatexpert: 我也一直在intel阵营
<supercatexpert> 我不会放弃GTK+的
<supercatexpert> 虽然我也会Qt
<namoamitabuddha> 听说路由器中用的多
 * caleb- 一直在 amd 阵营
<supercatexpert> 我自己主要是用C的
<namoamitabuddha> gtk+和DE有必然性么?
<dpcache> caleb- namoamitabuddha : 用用de还是不错，wm没用过，也不懂，不发表意见
<supercatexpert> 没有，只是GNOME是GTK+最大的使用者
<supercatexpert> 而且我不想去折腾WM
<dpcache> 前段时间龙芯和我们学校合作
<dpcache> 想移植gcc
<supercatexpert> 其实那个芯是可以直接跑Debian的
<supercatexpert> 除了内核要定制一下
<namoamitabuddha> tiling wm已经用了很长时间了
<caleb-> dpcache: 早都有了还移植个屁…
<dpcache> 貌似龙芯现在也搞出一些多核神马的，貌似主频低得要命
<namoamitabuddha> supercatexpert: mipsel早就有了debian
<supercatexpert> 直接跑Debian 的gcc就完事了
<caleb-> dpcache: debian 都官方支持龙芯好几年了
<supercatexpert> 根本不需要移植
<dpcache> caleb-: 不晓得和学校搞什么名堂
<flh> dpcache: 龙芯是不是跟586之类的性能相当？
<caleb-> dpcache: 估计就是骗经费
<supercatexpert> 其实不是支持X芯，而是支持MIPS
<dpcache> flh: 不晓得，没用过龙芯
<supercatexpert> 那还是比586好的
<dpcache> caleb-: 大家懂的 :)
<supercatexpert> 差不多和P3一个水平吧
<namoamitabuddha> supercatexpert: http://www.debian.org/ports/mips/
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 对
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian -- MIPS Port 
<supercatexpert> 反正感觉比P4渣
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 反正跟奔腾一个时代的东西
<caleb-> 主频不是一切啊
<supercatexpert> 比我的手机CPU稍好点吧
<caleb-> 构架不同，有可能用低频干过高频的
<namoamitabuddha> 我的机子也是Pentium时代的
<dpcache> 反正现在intel的技术，怕是很难超越了
<supercatexpert> 确实主频不能反映问题
<supercatexpert> 但是MIPS分数可以
<caleb-> 当年 alpha 低频就把 intel 玩假的了
<supercatexpert> bogo-MIPS
<dpcache> AMD这种货色追都追不上，别说超越了
<gebjgd> amd不支持vt？
<gebjgd> 谁说的
<supercatexpert> AMD基本全系列支持VT
<gebjgd> amd apu妥妥的vt
<gebjgd> 对啊
<supercatexpert> 谁说过 AMD不支持VT的
<dpcache> AMD的推土机出来，现在测评结果也不大好
<supercatexpert> 我是被ATi GPU各种恶心过了
<dpcache> 推土机估计就和i5 2500k超频差不多
<namoamitabuddha> 期待 Ubuntu 12.04
<gebjgd> 编译足够了
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 显卡还行吧
<gebjgd> amd多核
<supercatexpert> 当然，主要还是怪驱动
<gebjgd> 很给力
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教：关于命令tr http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351588 本人有19个文件，不要吧内容中的字符 ”350，300“ 变为” 215，185“ 想用命令tr完成 要更改的内容整体是： set size 350,300 于是写了下面的脚本 #!/bin/bash for file in ./* do cat $file | tr -s "350,300" "215,185" > $file.1 done 结果是 变成了 15，15 再试怎么回事呢？  ...
<supercatexpert> 驱动不给力，显卡再好也没用
<dpcache> 对，我装debian的时候自带的ati显卡驱动根本就是一个垃圾
<dpcache> 还是去官方下的安装了才好了
<supercatexpert> ATi官方驱动更恶心
<dpcache> supercatexpert: ..........此话和来
<supercatexpert> 主要是挑版本啊
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 我是6750
<supercatexpert> 系统老一点，或者太新都不行
<supercatexpert> X11版本太新就玩完 
<dpcache> 终止GNU/Linux的驱动确实肯爹
<flh> dpcache: deiban的开源驱动是比较老旧
<dpcache> flh: fedora不是说在搞什么驱动，不知道如何
<supercatexpert> 还有ATi X系列的用户都在泪奔啊
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 开源驱动都是在内核里面的吧基本上?
<supercatexpert> 开源驱动不支持，官方驱动没有
<namoamitabuddha> 我好像有一个ATI Radeon
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 对，Linux的驱动肯爹
<dpcache> 各种肯爹
<supercatexpert> 有个这样的显卡比买个Intel集显还惨
<dpcache> 还有，我现在在debian下声音小
<namoamitabuddha> 还可以吧, 不跑游戏的话
<supercatexpert> dpcache: 调整一下ALSA设置?
<dpcache> 比windows下声音小很多，不晓得咋回事
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 调了
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 你可以试试那个pulseaudio
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 反正要开最大才能听得到
<supercatexpert> 我没装PA，不过GNOME3会要它的
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu默认搞上pa了
<dpcache> 总之linux用起来也有很多不如意的地方
<supercatexpert> Linux下声卡也挺RP的
<supercatexpert> 我是带盘去挑机子的
<CyrusYzGTt> f16能夠安裝 290.03驅動
<supercatexpert> 所以不可能买个兼容性差的本子回来
<dpcache> 我用ubuntu的时候声音就正常，用debian另外一个机器还正常，这个机器就肯爹了
<dpcache> 我台式机是自己diy的
<supercatexpert> N卡这边，除了Optimus这里玩完，其它的都很好
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 估计就是pa的缘故了吧, debian默认是alsa
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 更准确的, alsa-mixer
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 不太懂
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 这是个不伦不类的mixer
<dpcache> 。。。。。。。
<supercatexpert> 用alsamixer调整一下吧
<dpcache> alsa调过了
<supercatexpert> 我记得遇到过一个很神奇的问题，在GNOME上不管怎么调都是静音，然后进alsamixer一看，原来是输出被禁了
<dpcache> supercatexpert: ......|||
<namoamitabuddha> 可以参照这里搞pulseaudio https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<archl> supercatexpert: 我发现2台 windows机器都是这样。
<archl> supercatexpert: 默认静音
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: tks.我一会试试
<flh> 我在debian下，hdmi输出不太正常，只有smplayer可以，而mocp mpc 这些却不能
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 只是参照, 因为那是给ubuntu搞的
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: debian和ubuntu差不多
<supercatexpert> Debian有PulseAudio的，只是默认不装而已
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 奇怪的是debian wiki里面没有pa的
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: ......
<supercatexpert> 而且我感觉PA暂时没什么用，所以干脆就不装的
<supercatexpert> GNOME3倒是会要求用PA，这个是后话了
<dpcache> gnome3看到就恶心
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 还有一些和你习惯不一样吧, 例如apt/aptitude
<dpcache> 好好的一个pc机桌面，搞得怪莫怪杨
<supercatexpert> 我倒是在平板上试过GNOME3
<supercatexpert> 还是可以的
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 差不多
<namoamitabuddha> 还是退居wm好
<supercatexpert> 习惯问题
<imganquan> adam8157: 帝都啥天气？
<supercatexpert> 喜欢GNOME2就用Xfce4吧
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 算法不同步
<adam8157> imganquan: 能见度5m
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: 算法不同
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: ......
<supercatexpert> WM这边有个桌面标准的问题
<imganquan> adam8157: 哦，浓雾啊
<supercatexpert> 比如桌面通知系统等
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 你说的wm是指什么呀？
<namoamitabuddha> flh: window manager
<adam8157> imganquan: 帝都没有风的时候空气无比糟糕
<imganquan> adam8157: :)
<namoamitabuddha> 北京夏天好像经常飘絮的
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt，dpkg，synaptic，gdebi，aptitude的关系 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351589 debian系用deb软件包，红帽系用rpm软件包，后者我比较清楚：rpm是单一的软件包管理器，yum是软件包的版本管理工具，PackageKit是yum的图形前端 可是deb就比较糊涂了，dpkg相当于rpm，apt相当于yum，synaptic相当于PackageKit，aptitude是dpk ...
<dpcache> 看大家聊，我休息下
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 你如果用debian,就喜欢fluxbox
<dpcache> flh是chinaunix的版主？
<dpcache> 貌似见过
<flh> dpcache: 不是的，我什么也没做，观众
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 我现在用debian, 我用awesome
<supercatexpert> deb和rpm我都打过包(不是用checkinstall做的)
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: flh awesome是因为有那么一点点vim-like的味道所以我用了
<supercatexpert> Arch的打包我也写过
<dpcache> flh: 那就是我上次来貌似也见过你
<supercatexpert> 因为我自己要给自己的软件打包
<flh> namoamitabuddha: 不习惯，只是在arch上，玩了一天就放弃了
<namoamitabuddha> flh: 好吧
<flh> dpcache: 是的，我也常常挂的
<dpcache> flh: 呵呵
<kang_> 我看视频老自动黑了，又不是屏保。请问在哪里关？GNOME3  screen里面我关了的。。
<dpcache> 现在用google，频繁抽风阿
<supercatexpert> 电源管理
<kang_> 谢谢各位。。
<dpcache> 呵呵
<flh> dpcache: 因为colinux不太占资料，开机自动让它登
<supercatexpert> GFW对Google的服务劣化很严重
<kang_> 电源里面没有 只有休眠，和按下电源的时候干什么.
<dpcache> 前面google自己跑出来说，gwf没有干他。。。
<supercatexpert> 而且它不是完全中断访问，而是不定时的骚扰
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: supercatexpert 你们不是SSL登陆的?
<flh> kang_: 我感觉同前一样，也没有解决问题
<dpcache> 我用的是www.google.de这个域名
<supercatexpert> 我是用 ncr的
<caleb-> 用 de 做毛，de 也有墙的
<supercatexpert> 反正被RST了我就直接开SSH Proxy
<dpcache> 所以还好，如果用google香港那个，点击那个搜索按钮，经常没反应，多点几下就重定向网页了
<imganquan> 符合*.google.*规则的全部走代理就行了
<kang_> flh: 这个。。郁闷了，看FLASH要半小时动一下鼠标。。
<alvin_rxg> kang_: xset s off
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: ssl?
<flh> kang_: ubuntu是这样，其它的没有遇到
<supercatexpert> kang_: 黑屏是在电源管理里面设置的
<kang_> 我用的archlinux
<dpcache> kang_: 设置以下电源管理屏幕休息时间
<dpcache> kang_: 然后看看屏保时间设置以下
<kang_> supercatexpert: gnome 3电源里面没有，只有待机和按下电源按钮的动作。 screen里面只有lock选项。
<namoamitabuddha> dpcache: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/01/30/accessing-freenode-irc-network-via-ssl-secure-connection/
<supercatexpert> 我看看?
<dpcache> supercatexpert: ssh要钱阿
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Accessing Freenode IRC network via SSL Secure Connection | Ubuntu Tutorials
<flh> supercatexpert: 找了好多资料，问题也没有解决，黑屏的事
<supercatexpert> dconf之类的应该也可以改的吧
<kang_> 我全部都关了的。待机，自动关屏幕。。。 gnome 3好像没有屏幕保护程序的，直接黑.
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 不是，我irc没问题，可以用阿
<supercatexpert> dpcache: SSH Proxy是我VPS带的
<dpcache> namoamitabuddha: 我是说用浏览器用google搜索
<cece> 好开心哦，终于登上来了
<dpcache> kang_: 你设置一个小时不就可以了
<dpcache> cece: 欢迎
<dpcache> kang_: 讨厌的g3
<kang_> dpcache: 现在就是 Turn off after 1hour.
<alvin_rxg> kang_: xset s off  ?
<flh> linux的细节，有时真头痛
<kang_> alvin_rxg: 我看看
<dpcache> 反正我是准备登上kde的船了
<kang_> alvin_rxg:运行了 -.-
<caleb-> dpcache: 先上船再来说嘴啊
<dpcache> kde貌似也挺稳定
<dpcache> caleb-: .....我还怕不成
<supercatexpert> 我要转也只可能会转到Xfce4
<supercatexpert> KDE我接受不了
<dpcache> supercatexpert: 那里接受不了
<supercatexpert> 我要默认程序是GTK的
<dpcache> xfce也是越来越庞大
<kang_> 有个touchpad 全局缩放估计gnome 3会很好用。。
<flh> 有没有gnome能跟windows一样的流畅？
<supercatexpert> 显卡驱动没问题的话，GNOME3很流畅的
<dpcache> 话说我觉得win的桌面是已经出神入化了
<kang_> 恩。GNOME 3正式版刚出那会我很卡。 9600gt.  现在非常流畅。
<flh> 图形界面稳定没有什么，最好是要流畅
<supercatexpert> @kang_: 貌似Ubuntu的GNOME3设置选项没Fedora的多
<dpcache> 如果抛弃门户之见，win的桌面还是蛮不错，只是有些设计总是让人感觉老残
<kang_> alvin_rxg:  xset s off只是临时这个会话有用还是以后一直有用？要写进开机脚本不？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 红烧排骨太好吃了
<supercatexpert> 我开了Fedora的GNOME3和Ubuntu的GNOME3对比了下，设置选项有差别
<dpcache> gebjgd: ........
<flh>  cece 你是用什么登录进来的？
<supercatexpert> 难道是版本的问题?
<alvin_rxg> kang_: temp
<caleb-> kang_: 一直有用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: *_=
<kang_> supercatexpert: 我没用fedora...是archlinux
<supercatexpert> Arch么? 我有，我去看看
<kang_> alvin_rxg,caleb- 两种答案啊。。
<flh>  cece 你是用什么登录进来的？
<caleb-> kang_: 看 man 嘛
<kang_> caleb-: 恩..
<supercatexpert> kang_: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=121080
<supercatexpert> kang_: 去看这个吧
<flh> supercatexpert: 您还真热心，
<archl> dpcache: 交互作得不行，其他的還好。
<kang_> hese settings will be reset to default values when you log out.
<kang_> alvin_rxg 是对的.
<flh> 用qvodplayer看电视还是比较方便
<dpcache> fluxbox真不错
<dpcache> flh: qvod看av好
<dpcache> flh: :)
<flh> dpcache: 是容易高教，感觉
<kang_> 谢谢caleb- alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> bitte schön
<flh> fluxbox容易调教
<dpcache> flh: qvod看av，可以边看便下
<dpcache> 对，看起来蛮漂亮的
<flh> dpcache:  是的，我的电脑上有几百个G了，
<caleb-> kang_: 明白你对暂时的定义了
<dpcache> flh: ..........
<flh> 因为看过的片可以保存下来
<kang_> caleb- ...恩。我表达方式有错吧。。。 应该说下次开机..
<dpcache> flh: 阅遍天下av
<caleb-> 哦，这个会话 <- 俺是台湾人，一时没注意这是 session
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
 * caleb- 看 irc 都一目十行随便看看
<flh> 四十集的电视，基本两天看完
<dpcache> flh: 得通宵看把
<flh> dpcache: 是的，反正没有重要的事，看够过瘾
<dpcache> flh: 电视剧看着蛮无聊的，一般只看开头10集和后面5集
<flh> dpcache: 说得对，但心血来潮时，我就天天看，管它天掉下来
<Kandu> caleb-: 你們不譯「session」?
<caleb-> Kandu: 貌似不译，俺只用鸟语介面
<dpcache> flh: 呵呵
 * caleb- 普通话水平有待提高
<dpcache> awesome也不错
<flh> 纠结好多日子了，colinux图形化桌面 
 * caleb- 常常在遣词用字里漏馅
<dpcache> 以后尝试一下wm
<flh> dpcache: 你是说awesome做桌面管理？
<alvin_rxg> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/81ec9fe6gw1dmm8stjr7nj.jpg  ... ... ...
<dpcache> flh: 对
<dpcache> flh: 没用过wm
<flh> dpcache: 那个东西不太漂亮吧，黑乎乎的
<dpcache> 我看官方的截图蛮不错的
<archl> caleb-: 你是台灣人？
<archl> lol
<dpcache> 拿来哄mm，还是不错
<flh> dpcache:发个我看看？
<dpcache> flh: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<kk> dpcache ⇪ t: about - awesome window manager
<dpcache> 还半透明
<Kandu> caleb-: 呵，露餡了「介面」
<flh> dpcache:有点压抑的感觉，一时看去，有特色，久了会厌
 * archl 拿數天前拍的天空照片共享作壁紙，還沒人喜歡。。。
<caleb-> Kandu: 界面？
<archl> http://i.imgur.com/KpvyN.jpg
<dpcache> flh: lua可以写扩展
<flh> dpcache:看来你用的时间长，有心得
<Kandu> caleb-: 嗯，不過我現在都習慣用「介面」了
<flh> dpcache:我一直钟情fluxbox
<archl> caleb-: 你是台灣人嗎。。。
<caleb-> archl: 不是都说了？
<archl> flh: 我第一次用久的 wm 是 enlightenment，
<dpcache> flh: 表示没用过wm，我用linux之用过服务器那种控制台的和普通gnome桌面环境的
<archl> caleb-: 真的啊。為啥你用簡體呢。。。
<dpcache> flh: 怪不得你叫flh
<dpcache> flh: 呵呵
<caleb-> archl: 入境随俗嘛
<archl> caleb-: 難怪我一直對你有種神秘感。。。
<flh> dpcache: 有点相似，纯是巧合
<dpcache> flh: 我现在已经是gnome桌面环境了，还可以安装个wm来玩么？
<archl> dpcache: 裝gnome原裝wm
<dpcache> flh: 会互相影响不
<flh> dpcache: 可以的
<dpcache> archl: 什么意思？
<Kandu> dpcache: 這不錯 http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Quickly_Setting_up_Awesome_with_Gnome
<kk> Kandu ⇪ t: Quickly Setting up Awesome with Gnome - awesome
<flh> dpcache: gnome在登录时，有选择
<dpcache> flh: 哦，谢谢
<dpcache> enlightenment还支持移动设备？察，这么高级
<archl> dpcache:  gnome 的WM歷史 sawfish -> enlightenment 16 -> metacity (+compiz) -> gnome-shell (clutter) / metacity (mutter)
<flh> dpcache: gnome在登录时，可以选择各类窗口管理器
<flh> dpcache: 我以前的感觉基本没有什么冲突
<dpcache> flh: 试了才知道，呵呵
<archl> roylez: 主席好。 評論下我的桌面。 http://i.imgur.com/KpvyN.jpg
<flh> dpcache: 注销一下就是试
<flh> archl: 桌面挺亮的
<dpcache> archl: 很普通麻
<dpcache> archl: 呵呵
<dpcache> archl: 看着眼花，我喜欢黑屏
<archl> dpcache: 桌面看不過幾秒，用亮色發現目標即止。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: android 打 sip 电话的时候，怎么使用听筒啊，不要用外置扬声器
<kang_> 进了个群，妹子好多。哈哈.
<dpcache> kang_: ?你是怎么发现的？
<dpcache> kang_: 我咋个一点察觉也没有
<archl> alvin_rxg: 用系統內置的軟件打SIP
<kang_> dpcache:豆瓣
<kang_> 你们这群IT男，怎么可能发现了。萎缩的人群。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 是呀。但声音是从扬声器出来的
<dpcache> kang_: ?不懂，豆瓣怎么发现
<archl> Kang_  這裡it男很多麼？
<dpcache> archl: 难道有妹子？
<archl> dpcache: 笨，很多人不是it的。
<kang_> ~
<roylez> archl: 不用看，丑
<G0T3N> 看上去肯多是it的...
<dpcache> archl: ?不是it来这里干什么?来逛动物园》
<archl> dpcache: 對，來看動物
<dpcache> flh: 看看这个http://linuxtoy.org/archives/musca.html
<kk> dpcache ⇪ t: 平铺式窗口管理器 Musca 初体验 — LinuxTOY
<flh> dpcache: 看下我的windows  http://115.230.67.56/
<kk> flh ⇪ t: 守望简单Web服务器提醒您：访问被禁止，未发现默认页：index.htm index.html
<dpcache> 。。。。。
<flh> dpcache: 谢谢
<dpcache> flh: 不能访问阿
<alvin_rxg> 看看我的。 http://92.231.117.44:3000/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Global Traffic Statistics
<dpcache> flh: awesome真的不错，我试试了
<dpcache> flh: 没有阿，不能看
<dpcache> alvin_rxg: 没有阿，看不到
<alvin_rxg> dpcache: kk 都看到了的…
<flh> dpcache: 现在好了
<alvin_rxg> flh: 这…… 这个和 python 的 simplehttpserver 没多少区别吧
<dpcache> flh: 晕，你还是没配置好，但是能看了
<dpcache> alvin_rxg:94
<flh> dpcache: 我没有安装iis,用守望，可以打开吧？
<dpcache> flh: win下有个叫wmap的包很不错
<dpcache> flh: 已审查，很不错
<flh> dpcache: wmap做什么用的？
<dpcache> windows+mysql+apache+php environment
<dpcache> flh: 不错，不错
<dpcache> 会emacs，这个也错不http://www.nongnu.org/xwem/
<kk> dpcache ⇪ t: X Emacs Window Manager
<flh> dpcache: emacs也需要xorg吗？
<dpcache> 应该是吧
<flh> dpcache: 我的虚拟机没戏了
<flh> night_: good
<mayli> flh: dpcache try emacs-nox
<dpcache> cygwin下可以用emacs
<flh> mayli: 谢谢
<flh> dpcache: 我是colinux,所以特别的纠结
<night_> ok
<dpcache> flh: 呵呵
<night_> flh,?what
<dpcache> flh: 我出去了，再见
<dpcache> 大家再见！
<night_> 莫非你还记得我 - -
<flh> night_: 感觉名字好玩儿
<night_> 晕，我原来注册的名字night忘记密码了就多了哥下划线0 0
<Zypeh> LS的
<flh> 刚才哪位朋友告诉我:emacs-nx?
<flh> 刚才哪位朋友告诉我:emacs-nx?我的窗口内容涮掉了。。。
<night_> Zypeh, ????
<night_> emacs没用过，比vim好用吗
<kk> 新 系统架构支持 • 求一个软件 ia32-libs 提供的网页大不开了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351596 这个貌似很重要的说。。希望有的大大不要藏起来了哦。 可以回给我一个么 本fan919@vip.qq.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 fan_fan — 2011-10-30 20:23 
<flh> 虚拟机上，，，有emacs ???
<CyrusYzGTt> http://http://ezgo.westart.tw/
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ http://ezgo.westart.tw/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: ezgo
<yujinnboy> linux 3GP转换软件有没有 
<CyrusYzGTt> ffmpeg
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg weechat 果然好用
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> connectbot 过去比irssi好用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 可惜你的没有键盘啊
<alvin_rxg> ............
<gebjgd> 不能在Connectbot下打字
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 换机器吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你出前
<alvin_rxg> 你出钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 靠。就多出11€
<gebjgd> 你还没有
<gebjgd> 你不是189买的么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 买之前不做功课
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯嗯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不能换了？
<dpcache> flh: 试了as了，真不错
<gebjgd> 超过十四天了？
<dpcache> flh: 窗口分块设计也很好
<flh> dpcache: 什么as
<dpcache> 速度飞快
<dpcache> 唯一不好就是无法调整每个窗口大小，全部是设计好的平铺
<dpcache> 就是刚才那个窗口管理器阿
<flh> 刚才我安装了一个emacs
<CyrusYzGTt> 郭其仁摇摇头一笑：“世界的流言蜚语太多，很多人没有宽容，很多人看别人如何，自己就如何，却忘记了，人要有自己的xìng格。别人做什么，与我何干，为何要学？别人不做什么，与我何干，为何要管？能管好自己，已经算难得了。”
<dpcache> 我说那个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我干嘛换。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 换个带键盘的啊
<flh> 刚才我安装了一个emacs,可以启动，会把视频嵌入桌面，
<gebjgd> Connectbot过去
<gebjgd> It's cool man
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 干嘛要键盘啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你在connectbot下能用虚拟键盘？
<zhao> gvim和vim有什么区别？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不信
<dpcache> gvim is gui vim
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥是 connect bot?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我干嘛非得跟你用一样的呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你和我的不一样
<gebjgd> 和我老婆的一样
<alvin_rxg> 那不得了
<gebjgd> 正好印证你我精神炮友的暧昧关系
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<gebjgd> putty on android
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 先把你老婆借我用两天
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 滚
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 改贴小说了？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 嗯 ， 大道 隱藏在 細微之處
<dpcache> caleb-: .....
<gebjgd> 还想睡
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 别，您还是贴道藏吧
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 不貼了，，其他還木有感悟，，
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: 这个学校还给 mcafee 的 linux 版...
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<caleb-> Jagdwurs1: 快放一份上迅雷
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: lol 你也用迅雷呢
<caleb-> 在米国最好表用
<caleb-> 听过几个悲惨案例，在米国用迅雷被搞到退学
<alvin_rxg> 被逮到下载非法东西了？
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 是啊
<alvin_rxg> 德国也一样
<caleb-> 主要是迅雷会主动上传本机文件
<caleb-> 流量明显有问题，被学校网管抓了
<CyrusYzGTt> 虛擬機
<Jagdwurs1> caleb-: 用迅雷和上学有啥关系?
<caleb-> Jagdwurs1: 在米国被抓盗版会退学的
<caleb-> 现在有好几个国家都搞三振法案了 <- 被逮到三次盗版就断网
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 还好我好久没下音乐和电影了
<Jagdwurs1> 用来学习的盗版不算盗版
<Jagdwurs1> 偷书……读书人的事， 能算偷么
<alvin_rxg> ...
<Jagdwurs1> 某国法律規定的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 手机送修后，guarantee 的时间会延长么？
<Jagdwurs1> alvin_rxg: 不会
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 你好天真…
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<ofan> 在家下无所谓
<ofan> 至少我还没被逮到
<kdlijian> hi
<kk> kdlijian, 好  ㍭ 
<yujinnboy> 哇,这个server里 debian房间里上千人啊,
<flh> yujinnboy: 哪？
<yujinnboy> 你用什么软件上这个个IRC
<CyrusYzGTt> “做人，首先要带上面具，同时，这张面具有伪善，有邪恶，有腹黑，有冷酷，有狡诈，有yīn险，有热血，有傲骨，有大义，有道德，有不羁，有狂狼，有很多很多的东西，jiāo织在一起，叫做这张做人的面具，一张人皮面具。”
<CyrusYzGTt> “但，这不是最高深的，这只是浅薄的。”
<CyrusYzGTt> “若要让这张人皮面具，达到最高，就必须要做到真真假假，假假真真。”
<ofan> yujinnboy: weechat
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • ftp如何实现按列表下载？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=351601 现有一FTP服务器，里面有很多MP3文件，并有一列表：list.txt， list.txt内容为MP3名称，如: aaaa.mp3 bbbb.mp3 cccc.mp3 用什么方法或命令能实现只下载列表内的MP3文件，如果本地存在则跳过，不存在则下载，没下载完则续传或从新传输？ 统计信息:  ...
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 在干啥呢
<alvin_rxg> 电视
<yujinnboy> 我是用opera浏览器自带的IRC,直接右建server名选擇list rooms,大概有 几万个房间,
<alvin_rxg> yujinnboy: 没卡死呢？
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 你那桌子买了几钱?
<alvin_rxg> 桌子？
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 啥桌子
<pocoyo> 拜神拜大仙
<flh> 唱戏听小妞
<alvin_rxg> gebjdg: http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/S79837488/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: IKEA,mattress, kitchens, beds, chairs, sofas, decorations - IKEA
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 新的桌子
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 附近没 ikea
<alvin_rxg> gebjdg: 我买的就那东东了。
<alvin_rxg> gebjdg: poco ?
<gebjdg> gebjgd: 没
<alvin_rxg> 那你附近有啥卖家具的
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 所以我参考一下价钱
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: roller... 不过很远
<alvin_rxg> 150x75的桌板，5€x4的桌腿
<gebjdg> 桌板几钱?
<alvin_rxg> 29€, 白色一样大的19€
<yujinnboy> alvin_rxg 我刚才去 debian房看了看,青一色的 鸟语.
<alvin_rxg> gebjdg: www.uploadpie.com/PDxQb
<kang_> 退散了，刚才那群都是在校很多未满18岁的妹子。。
<alvin_rxg> x_x
<mao> 有谁用vim进行python开发吗？
<yujinnboy> 俺在学 emacs
<zoufeng> 有谁知道在Ubuntu11.10中如何禁用客户账户？
<ofan> passwd -l 
<gebjdg> mao: 如果你本来就用 vim,  不管开发神马，最后还是会回到 vim, 如果已经有其他熟练的 IDE 或者 editor， 就不用转vim啦
<ofan> vim+emacs
<gebjdg> ofan:  蛋疼
<gebjdg> ofan: 不过我也用 vim 编辑过 .emacsrc
<ofan> gebjdg: 我也是
<ofan> 任何可编辑的文件都用vim
<ofan> textmate也不错
<mao> gebjdg: 我是用vim啊，弄了一个插件pydictiom基本上实现了代码补全，可是有一点不是很好，比如打开了一个对象，f=file(filename),然后对这个对象的操作（比如f.close())就没办法补全了
<flh> 我用nano
<mao> 还有，在脚本中定义的变量、函数没办法补全（写c语言代码的时候就可以）
<ofan> mao: python-tags
<ofan> mao: python-ctags
<mao> ofan: 哦，谢谢唉，我找找看
<ofan> mao: C-x 补全模式
<gebjdg> …… 除了 ctags 和 vim 自帯脚本能补全的(比如 perl 的补全)，其他都用自造的轮子补全，便于维护
<ofan> vim+ctags 很爽
<mao> ofan:  C-x ,这是什么组合键啊
<ofan> 不过python有个问题是2和3语法不一样
<ofan> mao: 补全
<ofan> c-x c-f补全文件名
<alvin_rxg> c-n c-p ...
<mao> c-n,是ctrl+n吗？
<ofan> 太多了 记不住
<ofan> mao: 对
<ofan> mao: :help i_ctrl_x_index
<yujinnboy> 打机,下了 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那边机房搬家了，我的墙...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 墙塌了？
<MeaCulpa> 机器都没了
<MeaCulpa> 现在是PowerHA Lab的机器...用人家的总不太好
 * MeaCulpa 今天玩了会儿游戏...Fallout:New Vegas 和Disciples III
<pocoyo> test
<xiangfu> pocoyo, works fine. Please input your password:
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 文艺青年
<pocoyo> xiangfu: ok.
<snugglecat> snugglecat, <== 2B 青年
<xiangfu> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 屁 文藝個屁
<snugglecat> 谁是普通青年
<snugglecat> 那换过来， CyrusYzGTt <== 2B 青年， snugglecat <== 文艺青年
<night_> 0 0
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<night_> 都是有为青年阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 給吾 OP ,吾要 踢走+b snugglecat 
<night_> 欢迎打架斗殴
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我闭嘴了
 * Zypeh 感觉到有火药味
<night_> 同时也感觉到了口臭
<MeaCulpa> 男娃没有SEX的坏处
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, ...
<snugglecat> mao, 你好
<snugglecat> xiong 走了
<snugglecat> 胸走了， 剩下毛
<mao> ofan: python-tags是插件吗
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, python 难学么
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你不是懂 python 么
<ofan> mao: python-ctags
<snugglecat> 谁懂 python 的， 带我入门
<ofan> snugglecat: 给钱吗
<snugglecat> 不给
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 谁说的，我又不懂
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦， 那我记错了。 
<snugglecat> 我急需一个脚本语言，能与 qt bind 的
<snugglecat> 我知道有个 pyqt
<ofan> pyside
<snugglecat> 还有啥的， 谁推荐一个
<snugglecat> 好学容易上手的
<hamo_laptop> supercatexpert: pyqt最给力了...好学
<supercatexpert> 学Python3中
<supercatexpert> 我准备升级到Wheezy以后就开始用python3-gobject
<supercatexpert> 可惜我现在用不了，只能在虚拟机里面先学了
<snugglecat> hamo_laptop, 和我说吗
<ofan> 普通青年python2.7, 文艺青年python2.6-, 2b青年python3
<snugglecat> .......
<mao>  我被文艺了
<ofan> 这三个我都装了.....
<snugglecat> ofan, 貌似 python3 改了很多， 很多软件用它做脚本的， 例如inkscape 得将 系统的python3降级才能用
<supercatexpert> 我有Python 2.6和Python 3.1
<snugglecat> ofan, 混合青年
<snugglecat> ??
<ofan> 何止是改了很多
<ofan> 完全两个语言了
<supercatexpert> 不要把Python3和Python2看成一个语言
<snugglecat> ofan, 具体不知道， inkscape 必须把系统的python降级
<supercatexpert> 如果不是拿来工作，学Python3没坏处
<CyrusYzGTt> python-2.7.2-5.2.
<supercatexpert> 反正Py 2.6+是兼容部分Py3语法的
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 但那些软件， 使用 python 做脚本的， 系统不作处理， 还是调用 python3 啊
<ofan> python2
<supercatexpert> 这个和设定有关
<supercatexpert> Py文件的第一行可以指定用Py2还是Py3的
<snugglecat> 我吧 python 的链接改为 python2 才解决那个问题， 默认系统 python 链接指向 python3
<supercatexpert> 如果写/usr/bin/env python就没办法了
<supercatexpert> 写/usr/bin/env python2就不会错
<snugglecat> supercatexpert, 问题是很多软件直接 调用 python， 而不指明py版本呢
<ofan> snugglecat: 全用python2，基本没什么问题
<snugglecat> ofan, 我现在是把 python 指向 python2 了
<supercatexpert> o，对了，没/usr/bin/env python2的，只有/usr/bin/env python3
<supercatexpert> 我也是指向python2的
<snugglecat> python3 有啥特点啊， 怎么改得那么天翻地覆
<supercatexpert> 自己写的Py3脚本就用python3的指向，起码不会错
<supercatexpert> Py3支持Unicode啊
<supercatexpert> 这个很重要
<caleb-> 还很多 py2.6-only 的
<snugglecat> o 
<caleb-> 全面用 py2.7 反而比较奇怪
<ofan> 求稳定的
<supercatexpert> 新特性在这里: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Python#Python_3.0
<kk> supercatexpert ⇪ t: Python - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<xiong_> 唷洗
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 吾還裝可 compat-python24
<ofan> 从不看翻译的wiki
<CyrusYzGTt> 遊戲
<supercatexpert> 我还用过C的Python API
<supercatexpert> 其实是用来给我的播放器做Python插件来的
<snugglecat> 那现在学 python， 是学 py2 还是 py3 啊
<supercatexpert> 没有特殊需要就Py3吧
<supercatexpert> 如果乃要用Django这样的东西，那就Py2
<Pwnna> py2
<snugglecat> 啥是 Django 啊
<snugglecat> pyqt 必须的 py2 么
<supercatexpert> Python的Web开发框架
<snugglecat> 那个我不大需要 pyqt 呢
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 你是Arch?
<supercatexpert> PyQt貌似需要Py2的吧
<mao> 怪异，如果加载了python_pydiction的自动补全，然后就没办法自动补全c代码了，除非把python_pydiction给删掉
<mao> 这是怎么回事啊
<MeaCulpa> 不分py2 py3 的OS是SB OS
<snugglecat> 有无 py3qt MeaCulpa 是的
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 是的
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: Arch不至于吧，是不是有管理脚本你不知道？
<ofan> mao: 别用乱七八糟的垃圾插件
<snugglecat> 好吧， 2B 青年用 SB OS
<supercatexpert> 其实还有一个PySide的东西
<supercatexpert> 也是Qt的
<snugglecat> 啥管理脚本
<snugglecat> 哦
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 我听主席说过的，没信
<ofan> snugglecat: 你用arch?
<MeaCulpa> Arch难道真的SB了
<ofan> 有的时候会sb
<mao> ofan: 恩，好的，其实我只是想懒得输代码了==！
<MeaCulpa> py2, py3,  gtk 和gtk2  Qt3 和At4, 都不是一样东西
<supercatexpert> GTK2和GTK3的差别实际是很大的
<MeaCulpa> 这个和python完全没关系....完全是发行版或者那些py app乱搞
<snugglecat> 哦
<bao_> o
<ofan> aur里某些包没给py2程序打补丁
<bao_>  哦
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 是啊
<supercatexpert> 当然，如果乃不搞自定义控件的话，差别不算非常大
<snugglecat> Qtpy 是依赖 py2 罗
<snugglecat> 那我还是学 py2 把
<supercatexpert> 应该是了
<ofan> snugglecat: 取用pyside
<ofan> pyqt的license比较2
<caleb-> 默认用 py3 的 OS 是SB OS
<supercatexpert> 我是准备直接通过GObject Introspection来调用GTK+了
 * pocoyo test
<pocoyo> ...
<supercatexpert> PyGTK不支持Py3
<snugglecat> pyside 是啥
<ofan> caleb-: <--- punch
<snugglecat> 哦
<supercatexpert> 不过在Python3里面通过GI可以用到GTK+
<snugglecat> 我去 google pyside去
<supercatexpert> PySide是另外一个Python的Qt4绑定
<ofan> snugglecat: qt官方搞的py binding
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦， 写了， 我去 google 
<snugglecat> 谢了
<MeaCulpa> Qt天生适合binding
<supercatexpert> GObject Introspection就是专门用来写各种binding的
<supercatexpert> C++没有办法绑到C这边
<MeaCulpa> 所以有人说用GTK的都是C粉丝，用Qt的都是Qt粉丝
<caleb-> 用Qt的都是Qt粉丝++
<supercatexpert> 其实我也会Qt的~
<Kandu> 是為了避免用 c艹?
<supercatexpert> C++的图形库是很多的，而C下面通用的也只有GTK+
<supercatexpert> 所以会这么说
<ofan> 用qt的都是c++粉
<supercatexpert> 不一定吧~
<supercatexpert> 用C++的不见的一定喜欢C++
<caleb-> C++ 粉不喜歡自己 call gtk, gtkmm 又不好使
<caleb-> 所以选 qt 很自然吧
<ofan> c++粉都不喜欢gtk
<supercatexpert> 其实还有一个wxWidget
<caleb-> .net 粉可以试试 vala
<supercatexpert> 用Java的也可以试试vala
<laicool> 谢谢
<gebjdg> C 粉丝表示喜欢 user32.dll 胜过 gtk....
<supercatexpert> Windows User自重
<snugglecat> pyQt 有py3的版本， 还没看到 qtside 是否也有py3的
<laicool> 今天第一次使用linux
<gebjdg> supercatexpert: libwine ...
<supercatexpert> 而且Win32貌似就不是Pure C
<laicool> 很激动
<caleb-> gebjdg: 那是 win32 粉
<snugglecat> 也有
<snugglecat> 我还是学 py3 把
<gebjdg> msdn 文档确实比 gtk 的好
<supercatexpert> GTK+的文档确实有不全的问题
<supercatexpert> 当然，我不是指中文文档，中文自觉无视吧
<ofan> laicool: 激动啥
<laicool> 这个操作比想象中的好多了阿
<gebjdg> supercatexpert: 就因为纯 C ， 所以才喜欢用 user32.dll
<ofan> laicool: 一看就是从win转过来的
<laicool> 呵呵 就是阿
<supercatexpert> ……
<gebjdg> supercatexpert: 是我用过的纯 C 最好的 GUI　了
<ofan> gdi++
<supercatexpert> Win32 API中的UI创建太反人类了
<Kandu> 發現圖拉鼎(ubuntu-tweak),pcman(pcmanfm pcman) 對 gtk+ 很失望 csslayer gtk+ 經常吐槽
<caleb-> gebjdg: 真男人要自己刻 gui 啊（误）
<supercatexpert> 那个CreateWindow太难用了
 * Kandu 猶豫是否學 gtk+
<laicool> 这个系统下能不能用VS呢？
<ofan> Kandu: 别学那没用的
<supercatexpert> 当然不能!
<gebjdg> supercatexpert: 建ui可以写 .rc ,　再 CreateDialogue()
<caleb-> Kandu: 那几个都只是傲娇
<caleb-> Kandu: 要用中文就要选 gtk
<ofan> 那几个都只是傲娇 +++++++++++++++++
<supercatexpert> GTK+也可以用GtkBuilder
<caleb-> Kandu: qt 到现在都还会缺字
<supercatexpert> 不难的
<laicool> 郁闷
<supercatexpert> GtkBuilder写XML就可以出界面
<caleb-> Kandu: 圖拉鼎 和 pcman 都一直用 gtk 不用 qt
<ofan> caleb-: 缺字啥意思
<supercatexpert> caleb-: 那个应该是历史原因吧
<caleb-> csslayer 是 kde 粉，除了写 gtk immodule 外基本不碰 gtk
<ofan> laicool: 不要小窗
<ofan> laicool: 不能
<caleb-> csslayer 吐槽 gnome 比较多吧
<laicool> 唉
<gebjdg> gnome 和 gtk 两马事。。。
<Kandu> ofan: 當作休閑來學的
<caleb-> 话说 csslayer 一边用 kde 一边还用 gnome 的 networkmanager
<Kandu> caleb-: 傲娇？什麼表現？
<caleb-> 显然也是个傲娇
<ofan> Kandu: 就是很装逼
<supercatexpert> ツンデレ？
<caleb-> Kandu: 百度“傲娇”
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<caleb-> Kandu: 其实没必要学，想用再用就是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnnd，公司好像停电了
<caleb-> Kandu: Linus 大神今年才头一次用 gtk, 一边看 tutorial 就一边写了
<supercatexpert> Linus是完全的C派吧
<supercatexpert> 他应该不太可能去用Qt
<ofan> Kandu: 休闲的话不如学学Haskell
<ofan> lisp
<supercatexpert> ……函数式语言……
<ofan> nodejs啥的
<caleb-> 休闲的话加入 plan 9
<ofan> 潮人
<supercatexpert> Erlang还是可以的
 * Kandu 看不懂 傲嬌 啥意思
<Kandu> caleb-, ofan: 恩恩
<caleb-> Kandu: 搞 plan 9 对 OS 开发很有帮助的
<ofan> caleb-: 为啥
<Kandu> caleb-: 可我對 os 開發沒興趣
<caleb-> Kandu: 不是都自己写 OS 了？
<Kandu> caleb-: 上次吹牛說要寫個 OS, 於是寫了
<microcai> https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=zh-cn#hl=zh-CN&source=hp&q=%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%E5%85%AC%E5%BC%80%E9%87%87%E7%94%A8%E8%87%AA%E5%88%B6%E8%8A%AF%E7%89%87%E7%9A%84%E8%B6%85%E7%BA%A7%E8%AE%A1%E7%AE%97%E6%9C%BA&btnG=Google+%E6%90%9C%E7%B4%A2&oq=%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%E5%85%AC%E5%BC%80%E9%87%87%E7%94%A8%E8%87%AA%E5%88%B6%E8%8A%AF%E7%89%87%E7%9A%84%E8%B6%85%E7%BA%A7%E8%AE%A1%E7%AE%97%E6%9C%BA&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=71586l71586l0l71927l1l1l0l0l0l0l236l236l
<microcai> http://hardware.solidot.org/hardware/11/10/30/0931254.shtml
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国公开采用自制芯片的超级计算机
<caleb-> microcai: 龙芯？
<Kandu> caleb-: 本來是有打算的，不過最近發現需要的東西別人都已經寫好了。不需要自己動手，所以動力大減
<caleb-> Kandu: 写个 qq / skype 好了
<ofan> Kandu: 这个理由弱暴了
<caleb-> 自由软件玩不完啊
<ofan> Kandu: 以前看过codeproject上有一系列教写bootloader的文章，很不错
<supercatexpert> skype有Linux版客户端的……
<supercatexpert> bootloader……我用过uboot
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，高中時寫過
<ofan> 还有个网站专门教写os
<Kandu> ofan: osdev.org?
<ofan> Kandu: 恩
<ofan> Kandu: 我去 好像就你告诉我的
<gebjdg> 先写个引导程序不错，前段时间有这个活动: http://io.smashthestack.org:84/intro/
<kk> gebjdg ⇪ t: io.smashthestack.org
<laicool> 龙芯是什么？
<Kandu> caleb-: 本來是想做個很有意思的東西，不過當時沒有聽到關於這方面的底層設施，所以打算自己寫的，現在相應的工具已有
<supercatexpert> 一个基于MIPS指令集的CPU
<caleb-> Kandu: 啥东西？
<Kandu> caleb-: 不告訴你
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 OPENRISC麼。？？
<laicool> 我看见有QQ给出一个叫什么龙芯的针对linux的
<ofan> Kandu: 搞os远远不及搞compiler有挑战性
<Kandu> caleb-: 現在只需設計應用即可
<caleb-> Kandu: 玩过 nwcc / tcc 没？
<caleb-> Kandu: 还有 pcc
<ofan> tcc作者搞了个js版的vm
<ofan> 真tm牛逼
<Kandu> ofan: 簡單的 os 對比(一個普通的語言，尚可的編譯器) 確實是沒挑戰性的
<ofan> Kandu: 主要是优化部分，很有挑战性
<gebjdg> Kandu: 呵呵，要看对 os 的定义是什么了
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgzMTQzNDY0.html
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: 乔布斯和比尔盖茨在D5峰会上的对话 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<caleb-> Kandu: 有玩 brainfuck / hackvm 不？
<ofan> 暖气热死了
<Kandu> caleb-: 不知道。前幾天寫過個 http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.asm
<ofan> Kandu: nb
<Kandu> http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.img.gz  floppy img
<kang_> 还是会关屏幕，那个命令打了也是。。晕。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/160233.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Windows 8 可能无法完全卸载 IE 10_Windows + IE_cnBeta.COM
<caleb-> kang_: 看看 screensaver 设置
<caleb-> 因为 linux 一件事可能有很多不同软件在做
<Kandu> caleb-: 你用 gtk+ 寫過東西嗎？
<caleb-> Kandu: 有，我是 gtk 党人
<caleb-> Kandu: 推荐用 gtk 2.24.x
<Kandu> caleb-: 哦，你肯定推薦 gtk 的
<caleb-> Kandu: qt 也不错啊，就是会掉字
<Kandu> caleb-: 果然很不錯
<caleb-> Kandu: 推荐用 gtk2, 顺便兼容 gtk3
<ofan> 啥叫掉字
<caleb-> Kandu: gtk 2.24 code 基本和 gtk3 source compatible
<caleb-> ofan: 不会像 pango 自动找字
<ofan> 不懂
<caleb-> ofan: 比如默认用微米黑，微米黑没有的字就变方块
<caleb-> ofan: gtk/pango 会自动找其它字体
<gebjdg> ofan: 比如𣬠𣬶两字
<caleb-> gebjdg++
<ofan> gtk应该用的本地的库
<caleb-> pango 支持 font server 的
<caleb-> 不用本地也行
<caleb-> 所以说搞中文就要用 gtk 啊
<ofan> 还不是不用自己的渲染
<caleb-> Kandu: 要不可以试试 qt + pango
<caleb-> Kandu: pango 也有 pango xft, 可以不用 cairo
<caleb-> pango + cairo / pango + xft 
<Kandu> caleb-: 哦，都去試試好了
<ofan> caleb-: 还有什么别的字会掉的
<caleb-> ofan: 不用 pango 的都会掉
<caleb-> ofan: 比如 fcitx 3
<caleb-> fcitx 4 痛定思痛就用 pango 了
<ofan> caleb-: 我这没有
<caleb-> ofan: 你看的字少
<ofan> caleb-: 给我几个我试试
<caleb-> fcitx 4 为了搞 theme 顺便用了 cairo
<caleb-> ofan: [23:38]	gebjdg	ofan: 比如𣬠𣬶两字
<ofan> caleb-: 这俩能显示
<caleb-> ofan: qt?
<caleb-> ofan: 你用啥字体？
<ofan> caleb-: 我各种字体都试了
<gebjdg> 这两字估计该用 simsun-ext 或者 mingliu-ext 才能显示...
<ofan> caleb-: 在qtcreator里试的
<caleb-> ofan: 说明你用的字体好
<beastly> test
<ofan> caleb-: 我选的英文字体
<kk> beastly, ....  ㍯ 
<ofan> 其实这没理由的，字体本来就是去自动匹配，英文的配不了就配中文的，配不上多半是font family没设置好
<caleb-> ofan: 上论坛看看，一堆缺字的哭诉帖
<ofan> caleb-: 地址
 * caleb- 睡去睡去
<roylez> ofan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255590/
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 保加利亚妖王Азис第三弹 - AcFun.tv
<ofan> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<roylez> ofan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac255725/
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: [喵片]看什么看，没看过胖纸整理不到毛发吗？ - AcFun.tv
<roylez> ofan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac254160/
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: 看那销魂的眼神,性感的嘴唇 - AcFun.tv
<gebjgd> roylez: 行啊。主席又开始看a片了
<ofan> 还是超重口味儿的
<roylez> ofan: 对你这不交保护费的，只能发这种
<roylez> ofan: nnnd，终于31号了，查查工资有没有到帐再说...
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<snugglecat> 我开着 xchat, totem. 在 totem 看着 A 片，回看 xchat 聊什么， 一看那昵称列表， 吓了一跳， 怎么全改名为一串无意义的数字字母混合的名字，后面还有 .mp4,.flv
<snugglecat> 后来才醒悟过来， 我看的那列表是 totem 的播放列表
<snugglecat> ...
<gebjdg> ....
<A98AD7D3_avi> 肏，openttd 服务器经常掉线
<A98AD7D3_avi> 不玩了，丫玩得好好的老掉线。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<mayli> ^k^: 什么意思呢？
<^k^> mayli, 是否“，”参考“？  ㍘ 
<mayli> ^k^: 每天打印uname -a?
<^k^> mayli, 请问“它”仍然提到它呢？  ㍘ 
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 正看二战的一些图片， 德国一些有历史的建筑， 在战争中被炸毁的， 现在是怎么样的，有去看过么， 是修复还是保留废墟
<mayli> ^k^: 请讲中文
<^k^> mayli, 我botmaster已经告诉我只有英文。  ㍘ 
<mayli> ^k^: you are not a bot
<^k^> mayli, 给我一个BOT的例子。  ㍘ 
<mayli> gebjdg: 是的…为了用irssi有人写了connectbot-irssi，所以…
<mayli> ^k^: robot is a bot
<gebjdg> mayli: wat?
<^k^> mayli, 并不是所有的BOT机器人吗？  ㍘ 
<mayli> gebjdg: 回应你的connectbot
<mayli> ^k^: gebjdg 今天什么情况？
<^k^> mayli, 您的真实姓名是什么？  ㍙ 
<imtxc> 有没有firefox 里面的电驴插件呢？
<mayli> ^k^: kk
 * gebjdg 非 gebjgd
<mayli> gebjdg: gebjgd phuck you both!
<^k^> mayli, 我明白了。  ㍙ 
<mayli> imtxc: 解析链接？
<imtxc> mayli: 下载用
<mayli> ^k^: 我是完全不明白了，碎娇躯
<imtxc> mayli: 我安装amule 有问题
<mayli> imtxc: firefox直接下载电驴？
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 不重要的留着，重要的都修复了
<imtxc> mayli: 我就问问有这样的插件么  要有就不用再装什么软件了
<alvin_rxg> gebjdg: gebjgd: ...
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 我伪装了一整天了...
<mayli> imtxc: 这个显然没有…推荐mldonkey
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦
<mayli> gebjdg: you win
<^k^> mayli, 哦，你不明白吗？  ㍙ 
<imtxc> mayli: 恩 我看看
<mayli> gebjgd: 求解释名字意思
<mayli> ^k^: 碎娇躯
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 现在的国会还是战时的国会那建筑吗， 好像那建筑被轰炸了
<imtxc> mayli: 状态总是：not connected
<gedjbg> imtxc: 需要手动连接/添加服务器
<imtxc> gedjbg: 这样啊 好的。我去查查 谢谢
<imtxc> gedjbg:  啊 好复杂 得慢慢来了。
<gebjgd> gedjbg: 蛋疼？
<gebjgd> gedjbg: 你还没搞定你的connnetbot
<gebjgd> gedjbg: alvin_rxg 都没有键盘。所以都不用connnectbot
<gebjgd> gedjbg: 我现在用的weechat，照样可以
<gebjgd> gedjbg: 我甚至可以在connectbot的vim下打中文
<imtxc> gebjdg:  我安装了 没有downloads.ini 这个文件呢。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 红烧排骨真是好吃啊
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<mugebjgd> 追随我的人真多
<mugebjgd> 幸福
<mugebjgd> 小弟们，好好跟着哥走啊
<alvin_rxg> 妈了个逼的又不关灯
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 怎么了
<alvin_rxg> 来自农村的富二代
<snugglecat> 哦， 不关灯睡觉??
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 土豪？
<alvin_rxg> 天知道呢
<alvin_rxg> 热水还都烧了一遍又一遍的
<alvin_rxg> 热水壶，1.7升，灌满，烧开了，就喝一杯…… 你麻痹
<fivesheep> 土豪...
<fivesheep> 那么喜欢热水, 买个保温的不就是了.
<alvin_rxg> 保温壶就5€一个。
<snugglecat> 打扮的怎么样，是不是全身名牌
<alvin_rxg> 屁个名牌
<alvin_rxg> 如果看打扮能揣测一个人的话，那他的家庭经济状况和我家不会差太多。
<snugglecat> 哦， 我还以为是全身名牌，但又没品味那种范呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你邻居？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你们电费分摊的吧？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 一起住的，以前跟你说过的。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你惨了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 当然啊，又不能一人一个电表
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 住学生公寓去吧
<snugglecat> 你不是搬家了么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在马上申请
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 申请了，2月。不知道有没有房子
<alvin_rxg> 大概1月25号左右考试结束。刚好2月。就是不知道学生宿舍有没有房间。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以要提前半年
<alvin_rxg> 还有上个星期是轮到他打扫卫生，厨房/厨房垃圾/洗手间，都他妈没打扫过的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你和另外一个人说他啊
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我跟另一个家伙说过了。他说：他不想跟那家伙说话。。。   天知道他们发生啥了。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 鸡情
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 另一个家伙有时还跑我这边逛逛，他就几乎没去那家伙那边逛过。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他看上你了
<alvin_rxg> 能看上就好了，他帮我花钱。他还算有点小钱的
<gebjdg> lol
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你看肠男笑了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他庆幸你还爱着他
<alvin_rxg> 我当前身上就只剩10来块钱了。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 账户没钱了？
<alvin_rxg> 对，等11月2号
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么？
<alvin_rxg> 因为之前搬家啥的，遗留下来的问题，花了挺多钱的
<alvin_rxg> 然后我又买了个手机。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有钱人啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不打工还老买东西
<alvin_rxg> 10块钱还有毛个钱。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没钱还敢买东西就是有钱
<alvin_rxg> 是啊是啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有钱人
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 是上次那个说郎咸平简历也是假的那位？？ 
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<snugglecat> o
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: 奸猫贼
<snugglecat> .............
<snugglecat> 怎么又来个 mu
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: 带
<mugebjgd> mugebjgd: 带mu的才是真的
<alvin_rxg> µ
<snugglecat> 带??
<mugebjgd> mugebjgd: 剩下的都是我小弟
<mugebjgd> mugebjgd: 我的追随者
<mugebjgd> mugebjgd: 一个是肠男，一个mayli(女的)
<snugglecat> 哦。  gebjdg 那家伙是谁
<snugglecat> 肠男?? knowbad??
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: jagdwurst
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: knownbad是老色鬼
<gebjdg> lol
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 色鬼没来???
<mugebjgd> snugglecat: 显然没来
<snugglecat> :)， 好吧
<snugglecat> 去睡了，熬不住了
<snugglecat> 886
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/O4QB8
<alvin_rxg> lllllooooooooooolllll
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/SaRsQ
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/E3at5
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你可以在android上用goldendict
<alvin_rxg> only five dicts
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/dxieE
<alvin_rxg> 耳朵里边很油。。 不知道塞了些啥东西
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: apk 会破解不？ apk => unzip => class2jar => java decompiler
<alvin_rxg> 错了， 是 dex2jar   http://code.google.com/p/dex2jar/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: dex2jar - A tool for converting Android's .dex format to Java's .class format - Google Project Hosting 
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没破解过
<alvin_rxg> 能拿到“伪源码”
<alvin_rxg> 他妈的又烧了一遍热水
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 过去日他
<mugebjgd> 你和他说啊
<mugebjgd> 不说管什么用
<alvin_rxg> 以前说过很多次了啊。不下10次了这个月
<alvin_rxg> 灯那事说得最多。没用啊
<mugebjgd> 过去抽他
<mugebjgd> 那就马上搬家
<alvin_rxg> 马上怎么搬…
<mugebjgd> 你不会说他啊
<mugebjgd> 谈心
<mugebjgd> 他不听就抽他一顿
<alvin_rxg> 我不是暴力类型的
<alvin_rxg> 倒是可以让他没网络。
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 都是我不好……到现在没汇你钱……
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 我换了银行卡，至令还扣押在别人家里
<mugebjgd> 咦。和肠男还有关系？
<mugebjgd> 为毛？
<alvin_rxg> gebjdg: 你那才100来块。
<mugebjgd> 哈哈
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 我的地址写他家的，每次去他都不在家。。。
<gebjdg> mugebjgd: alvin_rxg 放我貸……
<mugebjgd> 这和不还钱没啥关系吧
<mugebjgd> 你换了他钱。那哥们照样浪费电
<gebjdg> mugebjgd: 那样他就不用卖身给另外有钱的家伙了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 可怜的娃
<mugebjgd> 卖身也不顶用啊
<mugebjgd> 有个孙子帮你花钱
<gebjdg> mugebjgd: 那就卖更多的身……
<mugebjgd> :D
<mugebjgd> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 继续卖身吧
<PureAir_> 终于会用了   输入框在最底部  我还以为是状态栏呢
<mugebjgd> 会用什么了？这么高兴
<PureAir_> 这个IRC
<PureAir_> 输入框只有一行 还在最底部
<gebjdg> qq的输入框不也在底部的
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<PureAir_> 而且连个按钮也没有  我一直以为是状态栏   =  =     qq的输入框不止一行好吗，一看就是输入框啊
<PureAir_> 然后就尝试了Empathy  更加不会用了……
<alvin_rxg> 谁他妈敲了一串文字，还要再拿鼠标按“发送”啊
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: http://www.pr0gramm.com/#newest/*/7321/2008/04/1208017194929 你那啥也太大了
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: pr0gramm.com
<PureAir_> 木有看出笑点
<gebjdg> 够吃好几餐的了...
<alvin_rxg> 给你老婆吃哦
<PureAir_> http://www.pr0gramm.com/#newest/*/7305/2008/04/pigandpooper  这个才震撼  但我觉得有点恶心
<alvin_rxg> 知道恶心还乱发
<PureAir_> 友本事你别点啊
<alvin_rxg> 发就发，谁怕你啊
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17jw1dmmhzrslmqj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 膜拜。。。 英国 曼彻斯特大学
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/76c562a6gw1dmm5kcek1aj.jpg
<alvin_rxg> Mon 31 Oct 2011 12:05:12 AM CET  -0.297594 seconds
<alvin_rxg> Sun Oct 30 22:05:11 CET 2011
<alvin_rxg> hwclock -r && date 咋差那么多？
<gebjdg> alvin_rxg: 怎么被你们发现这么个网站... http://www.pr0gramm.com/#newest/*/7107/2008/04/erregtesgliedschulejx8
<alvin_rxg> gebjdg: <== #archlinux.de someone
<alvin_rxg> Oct 30 21:43         a-st | http://www.pr0gramm.com/#newest/*/7303/2008/04/1207989665925 oh yeah :D
<^k^>  06:00
<ofan> yoo
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-22
<Xtaler> http://server.zdnet.com.cn/server/2012/0427/2091020.shtml
<kk> Xtaler ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS服务器版：经过认证、立即可用并为超大规模做好准备-操作系统-服务器频道-至顶网
<MeaCulpa> .
<Xtaler> ?
<tenzu> 莫言终于成为棒子后裔了?
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 搞不好，你也被考证成棒子的后裔阿
<Xtaler> 猪猪
<Xtaler> 如果你也获得神马全球十大杰出青年之类的头衔
<Xtaler> 棒子的砖家就会 把你给考证了
<onlylove> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20121022/000348.htm#p=11
<kk> onlylove,啥网址y 华硕Win8触控本VivoBook预售 11.6英寸3999元_数码_腾讯网
<onlylove> 棒子就是不好意思把诺贝尔考证成他们的后裔而已
<Xtaler> 嗯。确实，诺贝尔看起来不像阿
<Xtaler> 他们当然不好意思了
<Xtaler> 就像他们不好意思把来自非洲的原始黑人考证成他们的祖先一样
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 软件更新、软件中心崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390558 点击“软件更新”，提示: 无法初始化软件包信息 初始化包信息时遇到无法解决的问题。 请汇报这个“update-manager”软件包的错误，并且将如下信息包含在报告中： 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header …
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<Xtaler> KK：你好白瓷哦？？
 * MeaCulpa bzr rename 真安逸
<jusss> some days
<Xtaler> test
<kk> Xtaler, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<Xtaler> kk: 你好 笨蛋
<jusss> 好安静
<Xtaler> 都在睡觉当中
<Xtaler> 大牛都在睡觉
<Xtaler> 小牛在吃草
<jusss> Xtaler: 你以前的nick是啥
<Xtaler> 我刚冒出来的
<jusss> Xtaler: 感觉你好熟悉
<Xtaler> 有多熟悉阿？
<jusss> Xtaler: 感觉
<Xtaler> 你的第六感真厉害
<jusss> Xtaler: 你喜欢win吗
<Xtaler> 可以去做私家枕头了
<Xtaler> 不喜欢
<Xtaler> 不想用
<jusss> Xtaler: win下有大量游戏
<Xtaler> 我不玩游戏的
<jusss> Xtaler: 还有快播
<Xtaler> 玩够了
<jusss> Xtaler: 还有扣扣
<Xtaler> 不用快播
<Xtaler> KOUKOU是神马？：
<Xtaler> 扣扣是神马玩意？
<Xtaler> QQ？？？
<jusss> 嗯
<Xtaler> 手机上也可以用QQ阿
<Xtaler> Linux上也可以用QQ阿
<Xtaler> 用WEBQQ
<jusss> Xtaler: webqq....
<Xtaler> 少用了
<Xtaler> QQ上也没什么人聊天
<Xtaler> 熟人都很忙
<jusss> Xtaler: 哦
<Xtaler> 陌生人聊累了
<jusss> Xtaler: 你工作了吗
<Xtaler> 工作啦
<Xtaler> 做老爸了
<jusss> Xtaler: 羡慕ing...
<Xtaler> 还不工作
<Xtaler> 怎么养家
<Xtaler> 木有什么好羡慕的
<Xtaler> 穷的响叮当
<jusss> Xtaler: 女儿还是儿子
<Xtaler> 有啥好羡慕
<Xtaler> 儿子阿
<Xtaler> 命苦
<jusss> 我希望能有个女儿
<Xtaler> 我也是想要个女的
<Xtaler> 这样就可以生2胎了
<jusss> 再生个吗
<Xtaler> 当然了
<Xtaler> 再生一个
<Xtaler> 最好是女的
<jusss> 据说上海取消了计划生育
<Xtaler> 不知道
<jusss> 你是哪的
<Xtaler> 上海对我来说是另外个世界
<Xtaler> 我在乡下
<jusss> 南方还是北方
<Xtaler> 对大城市没有什么留恋的
<Xtaler> 南方
<jusss> 俺是北方的
<Xtaler> 大城市给我的感觉是拥挤
<Xtaler> æ··ä¹±
<Xtaler> 喧嚣
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 俺也不喜欢
<Xtaler> 不安全
<Xtaler> 半夜睡了还被叫起来查
<Xtaler> 治安管理
<jusss> 如果俺能有一百万的话就回家
<Xtaler> 其实不用等到一百万
<Xtaler> 十万就可以回家了
<jusss> 嗯
<Xtaler> 身体健康是无价的
<jusss> 在家挣钱少
<Xtaler> 差不多把
<Xtaler> 在乡下，干活都是满身泥巴
<jusss> 在外边就是想多搞点钱然后回家
<Xtaler> 面朝黄土
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 回家装修
<Xtaler> 自己弄装修
<Xtaler> 准备自己装修
<Xtaler> 按照自己的想法装修
<imtxc_> test
<Xtaler> 就像组装电脑一样
<jusss> 装修很花钱的
<Xtaler> 自己弄
<Xtaler> 不用太多钱
<kk> imtxc_, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<Xtaler> 也不用装修很豪华的那种
<Xtaler> 整洁
<jusss> 俺只要有个能自己住的小屋就行了
<Xtaler> 朴实一点就行
<imtxc_> adam8157: roylez_ ofan早呀
<Xtaler> imtxc_: 你不向我们问好阿？
<jusss> 对住的穿的不是很在意，
<Xtaler> 我们是被注释了么？？
<Xtaler> 装修弄的舒服一点
<Xtaler> 你干嘛改名字？？
<jusssagnosticism> 好玩
<Xtaler> jusssagnosticism: 你干嘛没事干改来改去？
<Xtaler> 是不是蛋疼了？
<jusssagnosticism> Xtaler: 只是好玩
<Xtaler> 嘿
<ifvwm1> Oooops: 哇咔咔
<Xtaler> 还是改回来吧
<ifvwm1> 额。。。
<imtxc_> Xtaler: 大佬早
<ifvwm1> 今天lv54了，能刷冰龙的图了，e哇咔咔
<imtxc_> Xtaler: 今天挺闲的么你
<adam8157> imtxc_: 早啊
<ifvwm1> 啥时候能满级呀，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.10自动挂载分区遇到问题 fstab写法有改动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390561 版本： Ubuntu12.10 x64 故障描述：同时使用windows和ubuntu，通过手动修改fstab文件的形式实现NTFS分区在ubuntu下开机自动挂载。以前在12.04版一切正常，全新安装12.10后，发现系统的fstab …
<ifvwm1> Xtaler: 你怎么安静了
 * maplebeats 唉....
<ifvwm1> 又安静了
<Xtaler> 一切恢复平静
<maplebeats> ifvwm1: 你是哪位啊
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: jusss
<Xtaler> jusss
<maplebeats> 。。。
<Xtaler> 饭团
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 你又是哪位啊
 * maplebeats 再过两天，人都不认识了哦
<ifvwm1> 同问
<Xtaler> 我就是我阿
<Xtaler> 木有是谁了
<Xtaler> 我不喜欢改名的
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 你怎么知道我是饭团的:(
<Xtaler> 看你名字阿
<ifvwm1> maplebeats: 饭团是啥
<maplebeats> 。。。
<Xtaler> 饭团是用来吃的
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 小心我把你吃了
<ifvwm1> 饭团是啥
<Xtaler> 你去饭锅里面，挖一块饭，捏成团
<Xtaler> 那个就是饭团了
<Xtaler> 表吃我
<Xtaler> 话说你的博客很不错阿
<ifvwm1> 你们都是坏淫
<Xtaler> 饭团
<roylez_> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> roylez_: 早啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 把伪神踢了
<roylez_> ifvwm1: .
<Xtaler> roylez_: 你是怎么知道那个是伪神阿？？
<roylez_> ddddd: 手速不错
<roylez_> Xtaler: /wi
<ddddd> roylez_: ....
<Xtaler> 你是老周？？？
<roylez_> ddddd: 伪神都不过城管的
<Xtaler> UT的作者？
<ddddd> roylez_: ee是ifvwm，俺是ifvwm1
<roylez_> ddddd: 一样的意思
<roylez_> ddddd: 李逵李鬼
<ddddd> roylez_: 不一样，ee是fvwm2.俺是fvwm1
<Xtaler> roylez_: 你是Ut的作者？？
<roylez_> Xtaler: 不是
<Xtaler> ？？？
<Xtaler> 你不是主席么？
<ddddd> roylez_: 你用啥？awesome
<adam8157> Xtaler: 他其实是将军
<Xtaler> Ubuntu tweak的作者
<roylez_> ddddd: 恩
<Xtaler> 宣布说停止开发了
<Xtaler> 和维护了
<Xtaler> 还没到1.0版本呢
<Xtaler> 现在已经有好几百万用户了
<Xtaler> 好可惜就停止开发了
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 你可以接手
<adam8157> =,=
<lainme> 一来就看到这暴力情景
<Xtaler> 嗯
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡替我做主
<lainme> adam8157: 你不是也op么。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你肯定干了什么事
<ddddd> adam8157: 你不是一直带着帽子吗，今天咋不带了
<adam8157> lainme: 准确的说, 我是, 他不是, 我给他的...
<imtxc_> imadper: 麻烦大了
<imadper> imtxc_: ?
<imtxc_> imadper: 买那耳机是为了听音乐了，结果导致我迷上电视剧了……
<imadper> im
<imadper> imtxc_: 挺好. good
<imadper> imtxc_: 我先去投简历...
<maplebeats> imadper: 我不找工作了
<adam8157> imadper: 啥?
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你三面过了?
<imadper> imtxc_: 擦你妹.. 你看电视剧, 直接从路边摊买一个8块钱的我都嫌贵.
<imadper> adam8157: emc.
<imtxc_> imadper: 去吧去吧
<adam8157> imadper: 有校招?
<Xtaler> 买什么耳机？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<imadper> adam8157: 有. 你也来?
<mayli> maplebeats: gxgx
<adam8157> imadper: 我又不是校招
<Xtaler> 耳机都是小作坊生产的
<kevinyings> 啊，辞职了，老板找了个不懂linux的过来，怎么破？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 过了?
<Xtaler> 不管神马牌子
<imadper> adam8157: 你可以过去装嫩~
<kevinyings> 基本命令都不知道
<ddddd> 这里又开始gaoji了
<Xtaler> 都是小作坊生产出来的
<mayli> kevinyings: 女生么？
<ddddd> 闪了，看小说去
<maplebeats> adam8157: 没有
<imadper> ddddd: jusss... 别老换名字..
 * maplebeats 谁在乱恭喜
<adam8157> maplebeats: 去面了三面没
<maplebeats> adam8157: 去了
<Xtaler> 挂了么“
<kevinyings> mayli 五大三粗
<imadper> adam8157: 他嫌钱少, 把hr给的职位给拒绝了可能...
<roylez_> maplebeats: 哪家？
<maplebeats> roylez_: 腾讯。。。
<Xtaler> maplebeats: 小马
<roylez_> maplebeats: 你想跟 cherrot 搞基么？
<maplebeats> roylez_: 我想，但是也得腾讯愿意。。。
<Xtaler> 腾讯的钱多
<kevinyings> mayli 你有兴趣吗？
 * maplebeats 现在谁给我个offer，我马上去。。。
<mayli> kevinyings: 啥？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 三面结果是啥
<imadper> maplebeats: 你都hr面了,  肯定可以进去了呀!
<maplebeats> adam8157: 结果就是等啊。。。一周到两周内通知。。。通知。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 那你已经进去了基本上.
<maplebeats> imadper: 悬啊。。。只有三个本科生，我看如果要刷人肯定拿我们刷。。。
<huntxu> maplebeats: 誰家啊？帽子？
<kevinyings> mayi 五大三粗的有性趣搞基没？
<imadper> maplebeats: 肯定从研究生里面刷
<imadper>  
<maplebeats> huntxu: 帽子请我去，我明天就出发。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 弱! 我连夜就出发!
<kevinyings> maplebeats 恭喜
<mayli> kevinyings: nonono
<mayli> kevinyings: 我可不会gaoji
<mayli> imadper: 弱，我现在就出发
<Xtaler> 即使公司要倒闭了，卖用户资料也能发两个月工资”
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 恭喜个头，一天没签字，我就觉得悬
<imadper> .....
<mayli> 有家公司招聘，写道"那么加入格子箱 “会幸福吗？”对CCAV的追问，我们明确表示：“格子箱绝对没有姓福的，也不保证性福，不过努力让伙伴们舒服。” "
<kevinyings> maplebeats 怕什么，大不了回家放羊
<kevinyings> maplebeats 都3面了
<knownbad> ?
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我也是这么想的，他不要我我就回家种田，我还有三分地
<mayli> 測試
<mayli> 繁體中文
<tryit> gsettings现在使用广泛吗？
<maplebeats> tryit: 我没用
<tryit> maplebeats, 觉得有它什么缺点？
<maplebeats> tryit: 偶没用它，我怎么知道它的缺点呢:(
<tryit> maplebeats, 我以为你了解它，包括缺点，才没用的……
<kevinyings> maplebeats 自从上次失足，哥一天看两遍shell，但感觉，自己还是用的多的东西记得住
<tryit> maplebeats, 你用的是什么呢？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 是啊
<maplebeats> tryit: 我什么都没用。。。
<tryit> maplebeats, ini, xml?
<tryit> maplebeats, ..
<kevinyings> maplebeats 平时不用的，到时候会各种失误，各种弄错，虽然最后会讲出来，但还是很打击自信的
<maplebeats> tryit: gsetting是用来做什么的啊
<tryit> maplebeats, …………
<imadper> adam8157: 那个神奇的网站, 都不给我面试机会....
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 平时嘛，都是写了马上调试。。。面试的时候哪有时间调试。。。
<maplebeats> imadper: 鄙视他们
<imadper> maplebeats: 我是被鄙视了....
<maplebeats> imadper: @maplebeats: 每一个把我简历刷掉的公司我都记住你们的，我以后会来报复的！
<maplebeats> imadper: 我发的这推，很多人转发。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 何必嘞... 看来大家都在捉急找工作呀...
<imadper> maplebeats: 你是已经有工作的...
<imadper> maplebeats: 我还没工作呢...
<maplebeats> imadper: 。。。。
<maplebeats> imadper: 在寝室待业也叫有工作了。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 滚粗, 你丫都三面了!
<adam8157> imadper: 因为杨幂不喜欢你
<imadper> adam
<imadper> adam8157: 她可是我大师姐...
<imadper> adam8157: 跟我一个高中的..
 * maplebeats 弱弱的问句，ex是什么
<kingbo> 早
<imadper> maplebeats: 扩展, 增强?
<maplebeats> imadper: 我觉得不是
<imadper> maplebeats: 给个上下文呀.
<imadper> maplebeats: 我还问sb是啥.. 是dota里面的白牛!
<maplebeats> imadper: twitter上经常提到的
<imadper> maplebeats: 前[男女]友
<maplebeats> imadper: 求缩写
 * maplebeats 昨天搜狐笔试被鄙视了。。。居然考托业
 * imadper 上次有人说自己的 ex-ex, 被 破马解释成前男友的前女友....
<maplebeats> imadper: 破马又是什么
<imadper> palomino|working: 刚说你, 你就来了
<pityonline> 在 irssi 中怎么执行 shell 命令来着？
<imadper> maplebeats: 破马.... ^^^'
<palomino|working> ................
<pityonline> 哦 /exec
<Xtaler> 因为现在更加严峻的威胁是键盘记录器——一个秘密安装在你电脑里的软件，可以通过网络监视你所按下的键盘按键。“不管你的密码设得有多高明，只要我在监视着你的键盘，你就死定了，
<imadper> Xtaler: 软件盘
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 太弱了，要是我来做，就会从硬盘这个硬件着手
<imadper> maplebeats: 密码又不会记录在硬盘上... 白痴软件除外
<maplebeats> imadper: 我打错了，是键盘
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<maplebeats> imadper: 做个会记录的键盘
<imadper> maplebeats: 卖得出去吗? 你这绝对是一个渣思路
<Xtaler> 在键盘的接口上安装个接口
<Xtaler> 就行了
<Xtaler> 嗅探器
<Xtaler> 谁可能去检查键盘的接口上多了一个小接口呢
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 这也不错
<maplebeats> imadper: 其实卖得出去
<maplebeats> imadper: 外面那些地摊的键盘卖得挺火的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • libreoffice不能用了，求知，解惑。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390570 ls: 初始化月份字符串出错 /usr/bin/libreoffice: 58: cd: can't cd to lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 8��../lib/libreoffice/program /usr/bin/libreoffice: 180: exec: /usr/bin/oosplash: not found 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2012-10-22 11:07
<maplebeats> imadper: 对了，ex是什么的缩写啊
<jyfl987_> maplebeats: 在usb那弄个中间人
<imadper> maplebeats: ....ex本身就有这个意思吧....
<huntxu> maplebeats: 啥地方的ex
<kevinyings> maplebeats 考托业是什么？
<maplebeats> huntxu: twitter上的
<imadper> huntxu: 前度的那个ex
<maplebeats> imadper: ex不是缩写么
<imadper> maplebeats: 不是.
<maplebeats> jyfl987_: 那是什么玩意
<maplebeats> huntxu: 托业英语。。。
<huntxu> maplebeats: ex-是普通的拉丁文前綴，和export之類的一個來源
<huntxu> maplebeats: 表示 out of
<imadper> huntxu: gaoji
<Xtaler> 输出
<piggybox> 啊？ex一般指前男/女朋友/配偶
<huntxu> maplebeats: 和export裏的ex-是一個來源，out of，所以表示過時了的東西...
<knownbad> ex = 在什么之前。
<maplebeats> 原来如此
<huntxu> maplebeats: ex-boyfriend, ex-wife
 * maplebeats 懂了。。。果然英文还是太差了。。。
<huntxu> 所以指代前度也是合理的... out of (my life) = =
<huntxu> maplebeats: 唔，其實應該是 out of one's former position
<mayli> http://smz.dm/dCMj0S
<kk> mayli,啥网址y 奇葩物：不会穿破的袜子？ SOCRATES SOCKS 苏格拉底袜子　$20»什么值得买
<imtxc_> 20刀
<jyfl987_> huntxu: 你还研究词源？
<huntxu> jyfl987_: 怎麽說，鄙校也是有外語特色的...
<jyfl987_> huntxu: 广外？
<huntxu> jyfl987_: .
<jyfl987_> 广外貌似挂马比较听得多
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 你是什么的干活，怎么什么都知道？
<huntxu> jyfl987_: 挂馬那是很久遠的事情了吧 = =
<huntxu> jyfl987_: 我當年知道的，就是妹子多...
<CyrusYzGTt> ,..
<kevinyings> huntxu 梅开3度
<mayli> huntxu: 廣外小子
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 广外女生这种挂马当年很出名的好不好？ 你是什么的干活？ 怎么这个都不知道？
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 我90后
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 鄙视90后
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Canonical演示Nexus 7移植版Ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390573 Canonical正在开发平板版本的Ubuntu。该公司商业工程主管Victor Palau上传了 一则视频 （YouTube），演示工作在Google Nexus 7平板电脑上的Ubuntu。Ubuntu将会在哥本哈根举行的 开发者峰会 上公开更多细节，但 …
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你不是啊？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 呃
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你是00后？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我不是地球人
<mayli> maplebeats: me too
<imadper> maplebeats: 你不是地球*人*
 * maplebeats 我是60年代的
 * maplebeats 老玩家
<imadper> cstl和cdl都在上帝吗?
<kevinyings> 我旁边一个娇滴滴的小mm
<worm> 这里不会有00后吧？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你在问谁呢
<kevinyings> 最近长进很快
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没有指定... 谁知道都可以回答...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这是一道抢答题...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ... 我知道上地有，但不知道CSTL/CDL是否都在
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 上地二的地方，夜晚就是死城
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 觉得上地离我家太远了....
 * MeaCulpa 不明白帝都的建设模式，居民区可以完全没有配套设施，就是楼...
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 就是讓你住
 * maplebeats 猪圈不要什么复杂的设施
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 那就是人人都要开车，就是堵
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 90后跟这有什么关系 我又不是80年代上的网
<huntxu> imadper: 搬出來租房
<huntxu> imadper: 還可以帶妹子過夜
<huntxu> imadper: 何樂不為...
<imadper> huntxu: 真心不行...
 * mayli 吃飯去
<imadper> huntxu: 先去吃饭..
<huntxu> imadper: 想念都城的牛肉 = =
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 那你怎么知道的，你混广外
<huntxu> imadper: 好便宜...
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 是呀....
<imadper> huntxu: 出来哪里都贵...
<imadper> huntxu: 今天鄙公司的前台, 问我在哪儿上的大学, 我说中山大学... 她表示没听说过....
<imadper> huntxu: 问我在哪儿, 我说广西...
<huntxu> imadper: 你要加國立，才霸氣
<imadper> huntxu: ... 对!
<imadper> 或者我直接说sun-yat
<imadper> sun yat-sen
<huntxu> 居然能拼對
<imadper> huntxu: 照着网页拼的好不好....
<huntxu> .......
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • updatedb之后使用locate仍然找不到我想要文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390578 详细代码看图。。 请问这是为什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 takeubuntu — 2012-10-22 12:04
<maplebeats> 强制性访问控制系统(MAC)
<maplebeats> 怎么这缩写也是MAC。。。
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 广外出来的时候 我都上高中了
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 死要面子活受罪
<imadper> MeaCulpa: roylez 求内推贵摸cstl的 storage software engineer!
 * imadper 吃饭去... 回来及需求.
<MeaCulpa> ..
 * maplebeats 求内推。。。
<Xtaler> me
<Xtaler> maplebeats: 英文字母就那几个
<Xtaler> 缩写重复一点也不奇怪
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 居民区没配套设施，只能自己开车咯
<dwjie> .
<jiero> roylez: 硬硬的甜食都弱爆了。
<jiero> adam
<jiero> adam8157: 当还没吃饭去？
<adam8157> jiero: 吃完咯
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
<jiero> 又是罐头/塑料袋？
<Xtaler> 连罐头都啃了吧
<Xtaler> 不要浪费
<Xtaler> 不要污染环境
<jiero> Xtaler: 你是谁啊。。。
<jiero> 突然这么活跃了。
<cherrot> 升级ubuntu后有没有命令直接恢复禁用的软件源？
 * jiero 摸摸小兔子。
<cherrot> jiero: 。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 昨天玩了一把Urt    4.2好玩不？
<Xtaler> jiero: 我就是我阿
<jiero> cherrot:  渲染错误，无法运行
<jiero> Xtaler: 受到打击了？
<cherrot> jiero: ... 可惜。。  昨天玩看到有4.2的server了
<jiero> cherrot: 玩savage xr
<Xtaler> jiero: 木有
<Xtaler> 在看网页呢
<Xtaler> http://server.zdnet.com.cn/server/2012/0613/2097803.shtml
<kk> Xtaler ⇪ ti: 四种Linux服务器入侵地简略讲解 -操作系统-服务器频道-至顶网
<jiero> 1.得到密码 2得到密码 3得到密码 4得到密码
<Saxon> @kk好智能啊
<cherrot> jiero: 好玩么？也是雷神3？
<Saxon>  http://server.zdnet.com.cn/server/2012/0613/2097803.shtmlhttp://server.zdnet.com.cn/server/2012/0613/2097803.shtml
<kk> Saxon,啥网址y 出错了！！
<Saxon> 发错了
<jiero> cherrot: 就是格斗。
 * jiero 现在在挤盒装牛奶入咖啡。。。
<jiero> 好麻烦。。。
<Xtaler> ？？？
<Xtaler> 麻烦什么？
<cherrot> jiero: 哦  即时策略+第一人成射击 哦  有点意思
<jiero> Xtaler: 通过吸管挤压。。。
<jiero> Xtaler: 以前都是用桶
<Xtaler> ////？？？？
<cherrot> jiero: 袋鼠国牛比人多，国内相反  这就是原因 :D
<Xtaler> 挤压///??
<knownbad> 打飞机进牛奶盒？
<jiero> cherrot: 都是近处的牛奶才行吧。
<jiero> cherrot: 远处的牛奶也不能做鲜奶
<Xtaler> 自己养两只山羊
<jiero> cherrot 澳大利亚可没啥用铁路运输，全是公路。
<Xtaler> 就可以吃新鲜羊奶了
<cherrot> jiero: 我都多少年没见过鲜牛了…… 鲜奶就更别说了。。
<jiero> cherrot: 澳大利亚铁路差到，未必比汽车走公路快。
<jiero> cherrot: 说到底，你离产奶地近啊。
<jiero> cherrot: 山东的那个都是得益牛奶吧。
<cherrot> jiero: 哪儿产奶？
<cherrot> jiero: 不知道  我家在滨州 黄河边上
<jiero> cherrot: 哦。是离我那里近些 - 淄博张店的。
<jiero> cherrot: 不对，就是离你近
<Xtaler> http://wo.zdnet.com.cn/space-299123-do-thread-id-8771.html
<kk> Xtaler,啥网址y IBM打造亿亿次超级计算机 2012上线 - 业界动态 - ZDNet@窝 - 话题 - 张建 - 探客@窝 - 中国最大的IT人SNS社区
<Saxon> kk: 你好
<cherrot> jiero: 哦 那就近了
<kk> Saxon, 您好！  ㍤ 
<cherrot> jiero: 骑自行车一天就到了
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 以前不定奶？
<Xtaler> ？？？
<Xtaler> 骑马呢？
<jiero> Xtaler: 这里随便聊天-
<Xtaler> 那骑马呢？？
<jiero> Xtaler: 骑马？
<Xtaler> cheR
<cherrot> Xtaler: 哥没骑过……
<Xtaler> cherrot: 那骑马呢？
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<shiyushun> 这里是中国人聊天频道把？
<cherrot> jiero: 好久没喝牛奶了
<Xtaler> 这是外星人的聊天室
<ubuntuuser> hi
<shiyushun> 嘿嘿
<shiyushun> 我第一次用irc聊天，晕
<kk> ubuntuuser, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<mayli> cherrot: jiero 好久沒喝人奶了
<Xtaler> 敢问你那哪个宇宙来的？
<jiero> cherrot mayli 找来
<shiyushun> 我地球来的
<jiero> mayli: 快找人奶给我尝尝。
<shiyushun> 和QQ聊天感觉就是不一样啊
<Xtaler> 买吧
<Xtaler> 去医院应该有
<cherrot> mayli: 这活交给你了 找到后别忘了给我留点
<Xtaler> 妇产科医院
<jiero> Xtaler: 。
<shiyushun> 私信怎么发啊
<shiyushun> 我不太会啊
<cherrot> shiyushun: /help msg
<Xtaler> 看新闻有个人把小孩喝不完的人奶都冻起来
<shiyushun> ok
<jiero> Xtaler: 。。。
<jiero> mayli: 你有孩子了就分些出来。。。
<Xtaler> 其实人奶，有一股腥味
<cherrot> Xtaler: 谁的奶这么大？ 找来给 zhpeng
<shiyushun> 晕，你们能别这么色不，嘿嘿
<Xtaler> 那个主持人什么S的
<shiyushun> 我想去deepin的频道，请问怎么走啊
<Xtaler> 说了，小孩吃不完
<Xtaler> 就让老公吃
<cherrot> shiyushun: /help join
 * mayli 氣氛一下子就被我帶壞了
<shiyushun> MSG cherrot 3Q
<Xtaler> shiyushun: 你去那个干嘛
<shiyushun> MSG <cherrot> 3Q
<Xtaler> 那里没人的
<cherrot> shiyushun: /msg shiyushun u r weilcome
<shiyushun> 是吗
<Xtaler> 嗯
<shiyushun> 我比较喜欢用深度的系统
<shiyushun> 觉得做的蛮好的
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你面腾讯的时候，三面完了刷人了么
<mayli> shiyushun: 厲害
<Xtaler> 因为比较深沉么？
<mayli> shiyushun: 什麼是深度的系統？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 说是基本不刷人  但不清楚有没有人被刷
<jiero> maplebeats: 你成为首例被耍的也有可能
<maplebeats> jiero: 去你妹的
<cherrot> maplebeats: 来胖企鹅了？
<Xtaler> 不刷人，耍猴子就有
<maplebeats> cherrot: 前天三面完了，等消息
<cherrot> maplebeats: HR又不懂技术  就跟你谈谈人生 谈谈理想……
<shiyushun> JOIN #deepin
<shiyushun> ?
<Xtaler> cher
<jiero> 根本没有deepin频道吧
<mayli> shiyushun: /
<shiyushun> e
<cherrot> shiyushun: 所有命令钱都得家 /
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你在哪面试的啊
<shiyushun> 哦
<maplebeats> cherrot: 重庆
<Xtaler> cherrot: 你在胖胖那里？？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 哦～ 等你好消息 lol
<cherrot> Xtaler: .
<maplebeats> cherrot: 恩:(
<Xtaler> 你在腾讯公司？？“
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 明显是的
<Xtaler> cherrot:
<Xtaler> 叫人快点开发QQ
<cherrot> maplebeats: 大概等一周吧好像 我忘记了。。
<Xtaler> linux版本的QQ
<adam8157> maplebeats: 淡定啊
<cherrot> maplebeats: 大概是什么方向？
<cherrot> Xtaler: 没人维护了估计
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我淡定不了，因为我只面了一家，只投了一家。。。唯一的机会。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 技术运营，好像是移动互联吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 胖企鹅怎么对不住你了 你竟然这么专一。。。
<Xtaler> 是不是吃力不讨好的活？
<shiyushun> 晕，深度那果然没人啊，哎
<maplebeats> cherrot: 主要是那些公司不要我的简历
<Xtaler> cherrot: 你不用午睡么？？？
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 你小学生么。。。
 * maplebeats 吃饭去
<Xtaler> ？？？
<Xtaler> 吃饭了
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • 如何降级WINE ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390582 装了sid中的wine 1.4.x, 因跑不了弈城围棋， 需将wine降为1.3.x, 应该如何操作？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sw2wolf — 2012-10-22 12:55
<Xtaler> shiyushun: 你应该去他们的论坛
<cherrot> maplebeats: 我也很悲剧…… 工作地选的哪？深圳吧
<cherrot> Xtaler: 午睡就要加班，不午睡还有不加班的可能
<Xtaler> 午睡很舒服
<Xtaler> 你们加什么班阿？？
<Xtaler> 那么忙么？
<Xtaler> 难道比工厂还忙？？
<Xtaler> 工厂是要赶货
<cherrot> Xtaler: IT民工
 * mayli 回來了
<imadper> 51job的附件不让上传pdf嘛?!!!!!!!!
<adam8157> imadper: 51job是啥
<imadper> adam8157: 前程无忧....
<adam8157> imadper: 注册那么多干啥...
<imadper> adam8157: 你以为我想呀!!!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就是我成了农、林、牧、渔的地方
<imadper> adam8157: .....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 很多校招在51job
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hoho, 中华英才可以注销了, 我前些天注销掉了
<imadper> adam8157: 怎么把pdf导出成jpg? 啥软件支持...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我都农、林、牧、渔， 无中文简历
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 抓图嘛
<adam8157> imadper: gimp, convert
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还是导出吧...
<imadper> adam8157: gimp.. 这么高级....
<MeaCulpa> convert, imagemagick
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 农、林、牧、渔， 无中文, tex=>pdf
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩.
<mayli> imadper: Usage: pdftocairo [options] <PDF-file> [<output-file>]
<imadper> adam8157: 不同的公司, 在不同的招聘网站上... 如何不注册这些...
<imadper> mayli: 多谢
<imadper> 擦... 这都要编译....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 啥distrp
<MeaCulpa> s/distro/distro
<mao> 大家好啊
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<adam8157> imadper: gimp打开另存效果最好
 * MeaCulpa 装了flash firefox 80% CPU...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 年度巨献：《Ubuntu桌面生存指南》 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390584 年度巨献：《Ubuntu桌面生存指南》 第一弹：选择 Linux 摘要： 我大概是从2010年4月份开始把自己的桌面开发环境从 Windows XP 迁移到 Ubuntu 10.04 的，说起来也已经有两年半的 Ubuntu 使用经验。那次 …
 * adam8157 sigh
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 已经找到了一个不知名的软件转好了...
<adam8157> imadper: jpg的也不大好吧, 真想去的话还是手填吧
<imadper> adam8157: 手填那一步骤已经完成了...
<adam8157> imadper: .
<jyfl987_> imadper: 你注册前程无忧了？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: convert的好处是可以加上水印
 * MeaCulpa 哦...就算是其他jpg也能convert加水印...
<onlylove> 注册前程无忧是件很无聊的事情
<imadper> jyfl987_: 恩, 刚注册...
<jyfl987_> imadper: 很好啊 有企业找你么 像什么水泥厂 玩具公司之类的
<imadper> jyfl987_: 我填的是水产养殖.
<jyfl987_> imadper: 河蟹？
<imadper> jyfl987_: 恩, 还有草鱼啥的.
<jyfl987_> imadper: 很好 酸菜鱼很流行的 赚钱肯定比qa多
<imadper> 必须呀! 还有水煮鱼!
<jyfl987_> 也好 生机总算有着落了
<jyfl987_> 你要找不到工作 我们都跟着丢面子
<imadper> 为啥你也丢面子?
<jyfl987_> 别人才不管你是qa 还是qb呢 人家只会说又一个搞电脑的失业了
<imadper> jyfl987_: 你不是搞手机的吗?
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ qb是什么？
<jyfl987_> imadper: 搞手机的不也是搞电脑的么
<jyfl987_> imadper: 都是死搞it的
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: qbasic
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ quick basic
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 难得
<jyfl987_> 男人还是slow down比较好
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ qa是什么？
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ quick ada
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 都是程序猿
<imadper> Java and JavaScripts/Dojo/JSP, Unix shell, COBOL,PLX,PL/I,Shell, JCL etc. (required for all )  这是说都得会吗?
<kevinyings> 现在我的gentoo，kernel经常panic，怎么办，谁帮帮忙，emerge -av world  几次了，宕的时间周期延长了，但最后还是宕了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9fbfe9f3jw1dy1yl4cxmcj.jpg
<kevinyings> 特别是看电影时候，我怀疑，swap
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你说这个，可行不？
<kevinyings> 太小
<kevinyings> roylez 台湾要王化大陆了
<imadper> roylez: 贵摸要求真高....
<roylez> imadper: 啥要求？
<imadper> roylez: Java and JavaScripts/Dojo/JSP, Unix shell, COBOL,PLX,PL/I,Shell, JCL etc. (required for all )
<roylez> imadper: 招神的
<imadper> roylez: jcl plx pl/I都没听说过....
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: ?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你这个说的，是哪里的jd?
<MeaCulpa> 一听就是给大机客户打工的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 就是.... z的...
<jyfl987_> 都是猴子
<imadper> MeaCulpa:  　●　System z Software Engineer（北京）
<jyfl987_> system z还活着呢
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 我看见腾讯机器上tun网卡有26个，怎么回事？
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 这个有什么奇怪的呢？
<adam8157> vpn而已
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 为什么不奇怪啊？
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 一台机器那么多网卡，不奇怪？很多还同一网段的呢？
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 因为都是假的
<onlylove> ip tunnel
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 你喜欢也可以搞好多
<onlylove> 同不同地区的机房同步什么的可以用，如果你做路由的话就明白了
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 我可以搞好多呀，但我不知道为什么搞好多？
<kevinyings> onlylove 是吗？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我上一家公司就是做路由的，那里面经常十几个tunnel
<kevinyings> onlylove 原来如此
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 用ip来区分不同应用
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 搞不好你那机器上有许多虚拟机
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 我就是这么想的
<jyfl987_> 我记得我配kvm的时候有弄过这个 不过虚拟机这块 阿蛋跟蛤蟆十分熟
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 也不排除是为了做策略 毕竟腾讯的数据很恐怖
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 怎么你这水平也去腾讯？
<onlylove> 今天没见蛤蟆哦
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 额。。。。不要这么直接吗？
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 我说话一向来直接 诚实是最省事的方式
<onlylove> 你得羡慕人家的运气……
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 腾讯很牛吗？
<jyfl987_> 有什么好羡慕的
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 看什么了 至少他数据大啊
<jyfl987_> 再说他有钱 有钱当然帅一点 牛一点了
<onlylove> 是没什么好羡慕的，就是羡慕有个工作机会而已，我已经快三个月没工作了
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 有道理
<Xtaler> 新款iPad产品名称
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下怎么安装中文输入法？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390587 我以前没有用过这个系统，昨天才装的ubuntu12.10，刚开始是英文界面，花了好长时间才设置成中文，却不能输入中文，请问怎么才能安装上中文拼音输入法啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 8enet — 2012-10- …
<Xtaler> iPad nano
<onlylove> 刚刚简历又被178退了
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 你是做什么工作的？ 运维么
<jyfl987_> onlylove: 让 kevinyings 给你递下简历？ 他这样都能进腾讯 肯定有关系
<onlylove> jyfl987_: 算了……他在杭州，我在帝都
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 是啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 适合电话面试的py题目，简短的，有推荐么
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 不过，我不在腾讯
<onlylove> jyfl987_: 而且可能他对别的方面熟悉，对网络这块不熟而已
<onlylove> jyfl987_: 我也是因为上家公司才知道这个东西的
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 那你怎么能进腾讯的机器？
<jyfl987_> onlylove: 你是做啥的
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ ╮(╯_╰)╭
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 要多简短？ 什么级别的？
<onlylove> jyfl987_: 我想做SA
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 没有文字 都不适合搞代码题目
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 只要看对方式否写过即可
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: no, 不要代码，一问一答即可
<jyfl987_> onlylove: 挺好的 以后跟 大象哥混吧 @ imadper
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 我说要什么水平的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 入门级
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 我这水平~
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 入门级的不需要面试啊 就算他面试不会 进来学一周就会了啊 python又没啥门槛
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 我来吧，我连入门都算不上，触边
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 啧啧，同意
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 尼玛，不是我来问，要是我来问就没问题了
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 不过，不好装B
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 你自己想想 python入门的东西 除了时刻强调缩进 还有个毛技术？
<jyfl987_> 除非开始问生成器
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 如果是我来问，我一定问他怎么缩进的
<jyfl987_> lambda   for in  , in的特殊性
<jyfl987_> dict.keys
<jyfl987_> for l in fp.xreadlines() 这种老调
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 但是这样的问题，写下来交给同事问，不方便
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 两个空格还是一个空格？要python干嘛？
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，说了，不是我问，是我的话一定问主观题
<jyfl987_> 但是老实说 我认为问这种trick是没有意义的 比如说 xreadline 这个在py3已经没了 因为默认的 readlines就是 iterable的
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 那问点初级的 缩进， 编码， 系统库(sys, os)
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 有可能的话 让他写个具体的实现 简单点也没事 比如 实现个逆波兰表达式的解释器  这个是最容易实现的表达式 而且用到栈 很适合考察这个人的思维了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 我不要思维不要码字...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 脑子好的会码子的来我们这里干啥...
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 说得也是
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 你当几年考官了？
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 从来没当过 上两家公司领导叫我去面试 我都拒绝了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 我面试一般把所有人家resume写过的东西问一遍即可，验证一下而已
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 人家说他精通php 你怎么问？ 还不是回到这个问题上来了 怎么校验的问题
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 问点基础的吧 unicode utf8 这种东西
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 一般先这样轮一遍，轮完，找点想说的说说
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 精通php的地方我不会去，自然不会问
<jyfl987_> py有许多trick的
<adam8157> 翻转字符串什么的
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 问lambda的使用有什么限制
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: unicode是个好point...不过估计他们不care
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你，码农思维，退散
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 这个很具体了 而且适合用嘴巴说 一说就能判断
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 太高端
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 擦 原来你也不会 ！！！
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ lambda 没有限制吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 你看，高端了吧
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 有 只能写表达式 这是py专有的suck
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 比如，lambda里不能print
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 其实也能达到那效果 hmm
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 专有的suck
<MeaCulpa> system.out.write()?
<jyfl987_> 简单说 是不能用关键字 只能用函数
<jyfl987_> sys.stdout.write
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 你果然不怎么会py 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 显然么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: py与我只是写文档的，pty宿主而已
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 要是没有pexpect我才不鸟py
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 那你就胡乱问吧 我实在想不出什么问初级程序员的
<jyfl987_> 要不让 阿蛋出点题目 阿蛋可是10年面试经验
<MeaCulpa> 阿蛋码农裸机
<MeaCulpa> 阿蛋码农思维，没用的
<MeaCulpa> 我要的不是码农
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 問py的詭异正則 = =
<jyfl987_> 问题在于 你又不让写代码 就靠嘴巴 又是初级的 我怎么想
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 擦，那就是残骸生灵了
<jyfl987_> 如果一个人说自己是高级py 我倒是可以想点谈话套他
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 恩...所以麻烦呵呵
<kevinyings> 等你们想好了，我就去面试
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 问 in 操作符吧
<jyfl987_> 要不来个加分题  问问 列表推到式
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ in 不就是一个一个取遍吗？好像不是迭代就是迭代啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: in可以...简单点， 列表推导式？那么性感的翻译我可不问
<jyfl987_> 那个 fuzzbuzz [idx for idx in xrange(999) if not (idx%2 and idx%3) ]
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 我估计你同事都不怎么用 gfrog不就说他同事不用那种么
<jyfl987_> 难怪代码超长
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 我同事不用py
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 不如招我去得了
<jyfl987_> 或者外包给我算了
<jyfl987_> 不过不能按代码行数算钱 这个方式我吃亏
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 我们用不着py
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 那为何要招py初级的？
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 兼职
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 我又不是光写py 我还写lua c forth
<jyfl987_> sql
<jyfl987_> js
<jyfl987_> css
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ nb
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 都不用
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 端茶倒水
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 说说in吧，推荐本书也行
<imadper> jyfl987_: Java and JavaScripts/Dojo/JSP, Unix shell, COBOL,PLX,PL/I,Shell, JCL etc. (required for all )
<kevinyings> imadper 好吧
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: data = {'a': 'av', 'b': 'bv'} ; 'a' in data
<jyfl987_> imadper: 难怪我去不了 java和javascript hmm
<imadper> jyf
<imadper> jyfl987_: plx  pl/I jcl你会?
<jyfl987_> imadper: 别听他瞎忽悠 你只要会cobol 年薪百万没问题 不需要会别的
<imadper> jyfl987_: 恩, cobolu确实拿钱多! 还不难...
<jyfl987_> imadper: 不会 pl/i 何苦要会 能用pl/i 的环境必然也能用 pl/其他
<imadper> jyfl987_: 不知道. IBM的招聘需求...
<jyfl987_> imadper: valueable tool
<jyfl987_> imadper: 好好学吧 少年
<jyfl987_> imadper: 实在学不会 可以跟着 MeaCulpa 混大公司
<huxiaolei> 。。。。难道这是中文的聊天室了？
<kevinyings> 尼玛，这里混的是不是都是技术总监
<huxiaolei> 为啥我的系统重启时有时候会进入文字界面？？
<huxiaolei> 这个几率貌似蛮大的
<Xtaler> gaoji总裁
<huxiaolei> 最新的12.10才这样
<Xtaler> 不是吧？
<Xtaler> 我昨晚升级了
<huxiaolei> 。。。。。。是的
<Xtaler> 天啊。
<huxiaolei> 你试试
<kevinyings> huxiaolei 这个有几率的，你什么计算机，量子计算机？
<Xtaler> 我的视频完蛋了
<huxiaolei> 以前没出现过
<Xtaler> 我新买的硬盘还没到呢
<Xtaler> 死定了
<huxiaolei> 昨天升级到12.10才出现的
<huxiaolei> 经常启动进入到文字界面
<huxiaolei> 不是图形界面
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: cobol是大机码农用的，往往上头有很多层扒皮，到手没多少了
<Xtaler> 100多GB的高清视频就这样没有了
<kevinyings> 难道 ubuntu12.10设了一个随机数
<huxiaolei> 不知道
<huxiaolei> 问题一直没有解决
<kevinyings> 每次启动rand一下
<huxiaolei> 。。。。。。
<huxiaolei> 你牛
<kevinyings> 这好2啊
<huxiaolei> 哎
<huxiaolei> 难道我注定要继续10.10?？
<Xtaler> 用12.04.1的
<huxiaolei> 。。。。。不喜欢unity
<Xtaler> LTS版本
<huxiaolei> 用着蛋疼
<Xtaler> 可以换的
<Xtaler> 可以换用别的
<huxiaolei> 那玩意经常卡死
<huxiaolei> 我以前用12.04,把unity卸载了，安装的gnome2
<Xtaler> 嗯
<huxiaolei> 但是还是没10.10爽
<huxiaolei> ......
<Xtaler> 10.10已经没有支持了
<Xtaler> 对吧
<huxiaolei> 有
<huxiaolei> 快到期了
<huxiaolei> 但算换fedora试试
<huxiaolei> 打算
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，刚才没看...我们能拿台湾护照不...
<huxiaolei> 。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 拿了就是升更国护照了
<huxiaolei> 混好了，绿卡都不是问题
<byzantium> 谁熟悉 CMakeList.txt
<MeaCulpa> 话说，按照本届台湾执政党的纲领，我们还是他们的子民吧
<huxiaolei> 你是哪人？？
<byzantium> 在进行so文件生成的时候   不进行 set(CMAKE_SHARED_LINKER_FLAGS "-W1, --no-undefined")可以吗？
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 你是大陆居民
<Xtaler> 你要拿台湾护照？？
<Xtaler> 先自宫
<kevinyings> ( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊！
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: .
<Xtaler> 以证明你是清白的
<MeaCulpa> KMD难道不想光复了？
<jyfl987_> 最近我的ubuntu 的flash就没正常过
<Xtaler> 不是X特工
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 台湾人民不想缴税啊
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa KMD只是台湾一个党而已
<Xtaler> 台湾难道现在不用交么？
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa 台湾人民安居乐业
<huxiaolei> 哎
<huxiaolei> 我们还生活在水深火热中啊
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 为什么py的lambda只能用表达式啊？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 你先拿到其他国家永居，然后可以就可以申请台湾永居了，记得台湾的政策是这样的
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 这个要问龟叔
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是啊，有百多号人申请了，不知道怎么投的
<Xtaler> 你交钱了没
<Xtaler> 你没交钱，滚一边去
<Xtaler> 台湾是随便就可以去？？
<Xtaler> 回来是要打针的
<Xtaler> 不怕屁股疼？
<roylez> adam8157: 是这意思么？
<adam8157> roylez: 我不懂啊 你在说啥
<roylez> adam8157: 我也不懂，看见突然有帽子了，忍不住杀气外露
<roylez> adam8157: excel怎么建3维的表格....
<adam8157> roylez: 要不要这么gaoji
<MeaCulpa> 3d...
<roylez> adam8157: 数据太纠结了，没辙...
<imadper> roylez: 可以的. 不过要表格运算. 然后用一个维度来模拟两个维度. 就跟用一维数组来模拟一个二维数组一样
 * Xtaler 一脚踢在roylez的屁股
 * adam8157 eex怀疑我受打击了
<roylez> imadper: 这没法直观的看啊
<vamadir> ubuntu 有没有手写？
<imadper> roylez: 换成一个立方体, 里面塞满数据, 貌似也不是很好看吧...
<jyfl987_> imadper: 标签云？
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • pureftpd匿名登录后如何删除文件啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390598 怎样设置能让它匿名删除文件和目录。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dnjszy — 2012-10-22 15:07
<imadper> jyfl987_: 标签云... 那东西看不出表格的效果吧?
<roylez> imadper: 我已经想到办法了，把一个维度直接简化了写到数据格子里去
<roylez> imadper: 这东西真不是一般的纠结
<imadper> roylez: 恩, 或者做成多张表?
<roylez> imadper: 不直观
<imadper> roylez: 那就没办法了... 只能这样了...
<Xiaolei> 我又回来了
<Xiaolei> 大家聊点高深的技术行不行？？？
<Xiaolei> 也好提升个人品味啊
<MeaCulpa> 空间技术，深海探险？
<imadper> 技术和品味有啥关系...
<Xiaolei> 金瓶梅杀的
<Xiaolei> 啥的
<Xiaolei> 。。。。。。
<Xiaolei> 为啥我系统经常进入文字界面？？
<Xiaolei> 开机的时候
<Xiaolei> 12.10
<adam8157> roylez: 你现在是ppt engineer?
<roylez> adam8157: 是啊
<roylez> adam8157: 算不算高升了？
<adam8157> roylez: 瞩目高管
<Xiaolei> PPT engineer是干啥的？？？
<MeaCulpa> :)
<Xiaolei> ......
<imadper> LOL
<adam8157> ...
<Xiaolei> 看来玩linux的人不少啊
<Xiaolei> 一直有人加入
<roylez> adam8157: 你没回城卷轴了么？这么久才回来
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你英语太锉了， 这叫 Portfolio Coordinator
<adam8157> roylez: 工作忙 没注意呢
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 0_0
<Xiaolei> 我有的是时间
<Xiaolei> 服务器搭建好了
<Xiaolei> 看着就行了
<adam8157> roylez: 周六和蛤蟆去吃烤羊腿和烤羊排了 吃的很爽
<roylez> adam8157: 没给我留么？
<adam8157> roylez: 留了, 你来北京拿吧
<roylez> adam8157: 寄魔都吧
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04网络问题及解决办法。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390607 以前一直用CentOS，对基于文本的网络配件比较熟悉，现在用ubuntu12.04桌面后，发现在网络配置方面，还是有很大区别的。不过我还是习惯基于文本对网络进行配置，因为用笔记本为了 …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 外面不少卖烤羊腿和羊排都是油炸过的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 油炸过能看出来吧
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: roylez  贊 portfolio coordinator
<roylez> adam8157: 烧羊腿，就是油炸的
<adam8157> roylez: 反正很好吃 哈哈
<roylez> adam8157: 好吃的肉类，无非两种，油炸和烤，呵呵
<imadper> roylez: 炖排骨呢?
 * adam8157 说的我饿了
 * adam8157 去pantry
<roylez> imadper: 炖的比不过炸和烤的
<palomino|working> 最爱吃烤的...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> palomino|working: 死牲口吃烤草料
 * palomino|working 烤主席
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 看人
<huntxu> 馬肉沒吃過...
<huntxu> 我不配做廣東人！
<roylez> huntxu: 真鄙视你
<huntxu> roylez: 十二生肖裏我只吃過五個！
<imadper> huntxu: 我都吃过..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 龙？
<roylez> huntxu: 座城际特快去天津，就可以找 palomino|working 吃马肉了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我是说, 我都吃过马肉...
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 马肉不好吃
<palomino|working> 而且马是人类的朋友，不是食物！
<roylez> imadper: 地龙？土龙？
<huntxu> imadper: 十二生肖吃過幾個了
<imadper> roylez: ...不是, 我是说马肉....
<kevinyings> roylez 狗肉最好吃了
<roylez> imadper: 十二生肖，除了耗子和老虎，貌似都吃过，龙当然是土龙
<kevinyings> 狗肉滚三滚，神仙站不稳
<imadper> huntxu: 我想想.. 牛 兔 马 羊 鸡 狗 猪 也就这几个...
<palomino|working> 跟我一样....
 * roylez gangnam style又听起来了...
 * adam8157 牛兔羊鸡猪
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> 主席style
<imadper> adam8157: 太弱了... 嘲笑你!
 * adam8157 表示吃过狐狸肉
<imadper> adam8157: 我收回....
<kevinyings> 没吃过马肉，吃过鹿肉
<nopcall> 8-)第一次用irc 请大家多多指教哈
<sou_> 狐狸肉什么味啊 ？
<tangyawei> ÎҵıàÂë¶À¶Ô
<kk> tangyawei say: 我的编码独对 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<wangguohao> 怎么没人说话？
<imadper> tangyawei: 不对, 换去吧.
<tangyawei> How to change charset£¿I¡®m Using IRC of emule¡£ :-))
<tangyawei> ûÈË£¿£¿
<kk> tangyawei say: 没人？？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<roylez> adam8157: 我吃过这货 http://www.octps.com/show.aspx?id=3719&cid=23
<tangyawei>  How to change charset£¿I¡®m Using IRC of emule¡£
<adam8157> roylez: 呃...
<roylez> adam8157: 而且很喜欢吃...
<imadper> roylez: 鲎在数亿年前出现并能够繁衍不衰，一方面是鲎自身的繁殖能力较强，另一方面因鲎肉的口感较差，而且食用后容易发生机体过敏和中毒性休克等，由于鲎具有的特殊生理毒理性质,一直以来极少被人们捕杀。
<adam8157> roylez: 我都没吃过...
<adam8157> imadper: 哈哈
<kevinyings> roylez 这不是3叶虫吗？
<roylez> imadper: 那是美国人不会吃
<roylez> imadper: 厦门的鲎场都快被吃没了
<imadper> adam8157: roylez 感觉好gaoji的样子...
<kevinyings> roylez 牛逼的中国人
<imadper> roylez: 哦. 好吧... gaoji....
 * roylez excel弄烦了，下班
<kevinyings> roylez 天知道，我恨死excel了，虽然这东西挺麻烦的
<huntxu> roylez: 1152哥...
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求救！误将整盘安装了Ubuntu 12.10，如何恢复原有数据？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390610 我的电脑原来装了Ubuntu 12.04和Win7，后来因为重装Win7致使Ubuntu不能启动，一直也没管它。 昨天下载了Ubuntu 12.10，今天打算安装，顺便恢复双系统启动。 但是刚才安 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 蓝血
 * MeaCulpa 觉得自己可以开始代改简历服务了
 * MeaCulpa 刷了一大把CET6娃娃的简历太锉了
<wangguohao> ```/j
<wangguohao> 我怎么去？arch IRC？
 * adam8157 我也写的cet6
<MeaCulpa> wangguohao: arch在oftc
<huntxu> adam8157: 好厲害，CET6
<adam8157> huntxu: 四六级一次过啊思密达
<huntxu> adam8157: 有不是一次過的人麽 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 有n次不过的呢
<huntxu> ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 其实我都是刚刚过...
<kevinyings> huntxu 都是一次的好吧
<tangyawei> kk
<kevinyings> 有46考2次的吗？
<tangyawei> ²»Ðа¡
<kk> tangyawei say: 不行啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<huntxu> adam8157: 不寫作文/綜合都能過的分數...
<adam8157> huntxu: gaoji...
<huntxu> adam8157: 閱讀220，聽力180，分數就差不多了...
<huntxu> 要求不高 = =
<soiamso> huntxu: 基本6级不过就不会再考了
<huntxu> soiamso: 現在應該沒有要求了的啊
<zmcbb30> huntxu: 胡须哥
<huntxu> zmcbb30: 包子哥
<soiamso> huntxu: 没有要求了，现在是2年级就学英语，大学四级毫无压力
<zmcbb30> soiamso: 我四级考4次没过 , 于是不玩了
<huntxu> soiamso: 嗯，小學都有英語課
<soiamso> zmcbb30: 4级不过的不多，一般都是小学没有学英语的地区的
<liemehoc> 有没有办法让dd只拷贝有数据的部分。。。
 * MeaCulpa 六级词汇全C过得斯嘎
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 其实只要选了就能拿到 1/4 分数，而且省时间
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 就是
<imadper> soiamso: 我觉得, 全a的话, 肯定不到25%, 全c的话, 至少30%
<imadper> soiamso: 答案集中分布在c那里了.
<MeaCulpa> 我反正全C
<MeaCulpa> 不过大二他们去尝试了，据说败了
<soiamso> imadper: 多选两个空格，其中一个错全题无分，就不会这样乐
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 主要是阅读部分这招不行
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 阅读不会怎么错
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 文章里有的，就选上即可
<MeaCulpa> 是你们思想太复杂
<MeaCulpa> 我都是先作阅读的...
 * adam8157 为啥讨论cet...
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 其实我认为谭浩强的书不错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390613 不知道为什么很多人说他的书很烂，很多区攻击。甚至还有人攻击谭本人。这是何必呢？？ 其实我就是看他的书入门c的，没觉得什么不好。 当然书里面写了很多例子是错误的，有写语法描述也是错误的.  …
 * bluezd 我饿了
<imadper> bluezd: 同饿...
 * adam8157 一直在认真工作的人顾不得饿
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧
<bluezd> imadper: 忍一忍吧，一会儿就吃晚饭了
<imadper> bluezd: 我还有一个半小时的车程呢.
<imadper> adam8157: 啧啧
<bluezd> imadper: 关键你走的也早啊，像我这种拼命工作的人，每天走的都很晚
<imadper> bluezd: 不信.
<imadper> adam8157: 求证. ^^
<kevinyings> bluezd 工作狂啊
<bluezd> kevinyings: 必需的
<adam8157> imadper: 我证实, 他比我走得都晚!!!
<kevinyings> bluezd 我一般能偷懒就偷
<bluezd> imadper: 真的啊
<imadper> adam8157: .... bluezd ....
<imadper> bluezd: 你还用业余时间开发了那个和你同名的软件...
<bluezd> imadper: ......
<kevinyings> bluezd 你是最求imadper吗，这么展示你的买房买车能力，果然基情啊
<imadper> 说真的, 我没读懂...
<bluezd> kevinyings: 你说啥呢，我听不懂啊
<mzgcz> hello，这是来自Opera的消息
<imadper> 表达能力是硬伤呀...
<soiamso> imadper: 帝都？
<adam8157> bluezd: 什么软件 cc imadper
<kevinyings> 啊
 * cherrot 断线率略高
<bluezd> adam8157: 不晓得啊 。。。。。。
<imadper> soiamso: 恩...
<imadper> adam8157: 你不是知道吗... 装不知道....
<adam8157> imadper: 啥啊 完全没看懂
<adam8157> imadper: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<imadper> adam
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> imadper: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> imadper: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> imadper: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<kk> adam8157: .. ..
<imadper> adam8157: 坏人!
<adam8157> 真想cc 二爷
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 不! 坏蛋!
<soiamso> imadper: 传说中的通州？
 * imadper 回家了...
<imadper> soiamso: 恩.
<kevinyings> adam8157 坏蛋，我笑点低
 * bluezd 表示听不懂啊
<kevinyings> bluezd 你不能所有都听不懂
<kevinyings> 坏蛋坏蛋坏蛋坏蛋
<kevinyings> 吃饭
<Saxon> 嘎嘎
<tangyawei> 传说中的通州ï¼
<tangyawei>  中文频道
<tangyawei> ¼·¹«½»
<kk> tangyawei say: 挤公交 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
 * tangyawei 
<Stifler_t> TEST
<kk> Stifler_t, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<Saxon> kk: 好好玩啊
<kk> Saxon, 很高兴听到这个消息。  ㍪ 
<Saxon> kk: 你是哪儿的?
<Saxon> kk: 哈哈,难倒了吧
<kk> Saxon, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍪ 
<Saxon> kk: 没人陪我聊天,咱俩聊吧
<fhmdgxs> 你把他气死了
 * archl 摸摸 adam8157_away
<archl> eexpress:  我的口才怎么样？
<jyfl987_> archl: 什么口才？
<archl> jyfl987_:  有没有可能劝/引导别人帮我。
<Saxon> fhmdgxs: 貌似
<jyfl987_> archl: 有 成为他的老公或者老婆
<archl> jyfl987_: 胖胖你是不是会说话的人？
<archl> jyfl987_: ？
<archl> jyfl987_: 。
<archl> jyfl987_: 最近看到你的 nick，总是想到 姐夫。。。
<archl> lol
<palomino|working> .......
<archl> jyfl987_: 。。。为啥人家都喜欢吃黑木耳。。。那东西能吃吗。。。
<archl> jyfl987_: 还有香菇。。。
<archl> 还有蘑菇，还有鸡。。。
<Saxon> archl: 时间是把杀猪刀,黑了木耳,紫了葡萄
<archl> Saxon: 香蕉黄了就只能等着做香蕉蛋糕了
 * archl 会把黄色的香蕉主动送人。
<maplebeats> archl: ....
<Saxon> archl: 软了捏?
<archl> lainme: 。。。别用喜糖做山楂酱。。。太甜了。。。
<Saxon> 思维跨越度太大,赶不上节奏
<archl> maplebeats: 你在哪里啊？
<maplebeats> archl: 我在重庆啊
<archl> Saxon: 什么啊。就是先说了不想吃的，又说了想吃的。
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。。。
<Saxon> archl: ...
<archl> maplebeats: 我去的最西的地方是中国佛山。。。
<maplebeats> archl: 我去过最远的地方就是重庆的一个二线城市。。。
<archl> maplebeats:  要去深圳还是北京？
<maplebeats> archl: 看胖企鹅怎么想了
<archl> maplebeats: 你志愿方向也不说？
<maplebeats> archl: 沿海我都去+成都
<archl> maplebeats: 我去楼上骚扰小姑娘去了。
<maplebeats> archl: 羡慕
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 我去学车，我一个男的，然后 6个女的。
<maplebeats> archl: 靠，这么幸福啊
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 你吃柿子吗？
<maplebeats> archl: 昨天吃过
<archl> maplebeats: 南方也有啊。
<maplebeats> archl: 有啊，怎么了
<maplebeats> archl: 我觉得挺好吃的
<archl> maplebeats: 我不吃，送给楼上去了。
<maplebeats> archl: ......
<archl> maplebeats: 真的好吃么。。。
 * archl 刚吃了3个橘子。
<maplebeats> archl: 真的不错，除了有点涩以外
<archl> maplebeats: 没有涩味啊。我没有感觉
<archl> maplebeats: 就是，我没有意识主动去吃。。。这样下去会坏掉的
<maplebeats> archl: 恩，很容易坏掉
<archl> maplebeats: 那个我不知道。以前从来没买过
<archl> 反正人家送的，送的这么多。
<maplebeats> ==！邮点来？
<archl> maplebeats: 你付游资？
<maplebeats> archl: 我才不干
<maplebeats> archl: 有钱付邮费，我到校外买一堆了
<archl> maplebeats: 你付 10元邮资我送你本地产的萝卜
<maplebeats> archl: ........
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • awk 怎么引用shell 变量 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390622 awk '/pattern/ {action}' input-file 在 pattern 处怎么引用shell变量? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanyeyy — 2012-10-22 18:32
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。靠。山东第一水果。
<maplebeats> archl: 水果......
<archl> maplebeats:  搜索 烟台苹果 莱阳梨
<maplebeats> archl: 出钱，我给你邮一套火锅底料
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。火锅。。。
<mayli> GET: 686MB of 1412MB (48%) - 10339.68kB/s - ETA 00:01:11, GET: 324MB of 1412MB (22%) - 5733.71kB/s - ETA 00:03:14, GET: 73MB of 1412MB (5%) - 1336.46kB/s - ETA 00:17:05
<microcosm> 妈的。Goagent好像不能用了
<archl> maplebeats:  cherrot 的今天就是你的未来
<archl> maplebeats:  变小兔子吧
<microcosm> 各位有没有这种情况
<archl> maplebeats:  骚扰你吧，现在还是没吃完饭。所以一直骚扰你。
<maplebeats> archl: ==!
<maplebeats> microcosm: 我也上不去了
<archl> maplebeats: 来玩 savage xr 吧
<maplebeats> archl: 我下载黑衣人3的高清
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。看电影杀时间啊
<maplebeats> archl: 我想找动漫来看
<microcosm> maplebeats: 是不是google不让用了
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> microcosm: 应该不是吧，看想来像是那几个IP被封了
<archl> maplebeats: 画动漫吧
<maplebeats> microcosm: 我到是无所谓的说，VPN无压力
<archl> maplebeats: 找 happy那家伙
<maplebeats> archl: 我真想转向画漫画
<mayli> maplebeats: 7.0G|  Men.in.Black.3.German.AC3D.720p.BluRay.x264-HDW
<maplebeats> archl: 但是觉得自己情商不够。。
<maplebeats> mayli: Men.in.Black.3.2012.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-HDChina.mkv
<archl> maplebeats: 你需要情商吗？你智商都不一定够呢。
<maplebeats> mayli: 只有6G多
<microcosm> maplebeats:VPN是什么？？
<maplebeats> archl: 呃
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 其实。我从来没见过超过 2gb的文件。。。
<mayli> maplebeats: |6.5G|  Men.in.Black.3.2012.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-HDC.mkv
<maplebeats> microcosm: 虚拟专用网
<maplebeats> mayli: [#1 SIZE:211.1MiB/6,605.3MiB(3%) CN:10 SPD:1.2MiBs ETA:1h26m17s]
<palomino|working> ......
 * maplebeats 居然还要下载1个半小时，晕
 * archl 第一次看了 h264 的效果和 webm的效果对比，发现webm全胜。。。
<archl> palomino|working: 破抹布
 * maplebeats 我好像困了
<archl> palomino|working: 今天我没有口德
<palomino|working> 不是说webm不如h264嘛..
<archl> maplebeats:  你的nick是什么意思。
<palomino|working> 下班。。。
<palomino|working> 闪
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 archl 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<microcosm> maplebeats, 贵吗？，那里有介绍的，不自由的感觉受不了
<maplebeats> microcosm: 不知道哦，我有专用的免费VPN。。。
<mayli> maplebeats: GET: 435MB of 6605MB (6%) - 9705.31kB/s - ETA 00:10:50 - Men.in.Black.3.2012.720p.BluRay.x264.DTS-HDC.mkv
<microcosm> maplebeats:命真好！！！
<archl> palomino|working: 我的对比文件是这两个 http://download.stefan.ubbink.org/ToS/tears_of_steel_1080p.webm.torrent 哦。。。原来h264版本的因为效果不够好，所以不再提供了
<maplebeats> microcosm: 什么叫命好，你以为发1W+的帖子容易啊
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<archl> 你。。。
<archl> maplebeats: ä½ 
<maplebeats> archl: e
<archl> maplebeats: 你什么时候破万了
<maplebeats> archl: ubuntu中文论坛撒
<archl> maplebeats: 我还保留这 ee 的第40000贴截图。
<maplebeats> archl: ee这辈子我是跟不上了，除非它挂了
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
 * maplebeats 我又黑ee了
<archl> maplebeats: 我本来打算跟ee的。
<microcosm> 有空我也得去灌水
<archl> maplebeats: 然后发现他的效率是日均30，而我最高日均12。
<archl> maplebeats: 所以距离只会越来越大
<maplebeats> archl: 我也是。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 不过看起来没那么大距离了是真的。和一开始 10：20000那个比例来说的话
<microcosm> maplebeats:把那个GAE Profile  改成香港的又能用了，吓死我了！！！
<eexpress> 破饭团。
<maplebeats> archl: 是什么
<maplebeats> eexpress: ==！
<archl> eexpress:  看 我的 破logo 。https://joomla-jiero.rhcloud.com/
<eexpress> rh没云。只有404
<archl> eexpress: 哈哈就是 404 啊。
<eexpress> nnnd
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * archl 抱抱eexpress
<eexpress> 乖。别gaoji
 * maplebeats ..........
<archl> adam8157 别 gaoji
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> adam8157 我有口才吗？
<adam8157> archl: 晓不得
<archl> adam8157 我是不是很不会说话？
<adam8157> archl: 比我会
<archl> adam8157 。。。
<archl> adam8157 跟你比啥啊。
 * maplebeats 又gaoji了
<archl> adam8157我确定了，我把手机摔坏了
<adam8157> archl: 换
<archl> adam8157 还没出我想要的
<archl> adam8157 我要求：1，键盘(或者能用任意东西操控触摸屏的) 2. 能在阳光下看电影的， 3. 设计不傻。
<archl> adam8157 现在发现没有达标的
<archl> maplebeats:  有能达标的手机么。
<maplebeats> archl: IP
<archl> maplebeats:  IP 设计很傻。
<archl> maplebeats: 而且触摸屏/键盘麻烦。
<archl> 竟然有啥 home。。。
<maplebeats> archl: 不知道哦，三星吧
<archl> maplebeats:  三星也不聪明，刚才我用别人的 什么 galaxy II 连联系人更名都看不懂怎么做。
<maplebeats> archl: 那只有山寨机合适你了
<archl> maplebeats:  第二条，全刷了。
 * archl 走了
<Kevinyings> 啊啊啊
<mugebjgd> 现在的android键盘机器越来越少
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: 手机装键盘搞毛
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 为了快速输入
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: 我觉得这是病态。。。
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 智能机向来是为了在外面替代电脑的
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: 我可不想走路还在编程
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 不是编程 是im类的
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 联系别人
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: 我联系人打电话啊，一直打字和编程有什么区别。。。病态
<maplebeats> s/我/要/g
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 没法电话呢？
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 需求不同而已
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: 要用文字聊天，就找个本本坐好。。。在手机上就是蛋疼
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 本本太大
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 不方便携带
<maplebeats> mugebjgd: ......
<flh> 晚上好
<flh> 喜欢debian的朋友在不在？
<mayli> flh: no
<flh> mayli: 您好
<mayli> flh: helllo
<flh> mayli:irssi,想另开个窗口聊，命令是什么？
<flh> ？
<mayli> flh: /wind new
<flh> 刚才说错了，开个标签页
<flh> mayli: 向某人发自己，单独窗口？
<flh> 发消息
<mayli> flh: irssi.org/beginner/
<mayli> flh: /msg mayli good luck
<flh> yes ,thank
<nopcall> 我喜欢debian
<nopcall> 刚说debian的朋友呢。
<mayli> nopcall: 我喜欢妹子
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 12.10版本的ubuntu的NVIDIA显卡需要驱动么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390634 我最近刚装了12.10版本的ubuntu，装完之后有个朋友说，要装NVIDIA的驱动，什么独立显卡之类的都有提及，没装的话，不然散热器这部分会发热严重？我想问需要么，具体是怎么回事呀！大 …
<flh> nopcall: gnome3之后，真不好定制了
<nopcall> 你的显卡什么型号
<nopcall> 不用gnome
<flh> nopcall: 我是i7 2600集成的
<nopcall> 只用awesome
<nopcall> I7
<nopcall> 没有独立显卡么
<flh> alc887这个集成的声卡，不好弄，非安装gnome3才发声。唉
<nopcall> 你的笔记本是什么型号？
<flh> 是的
<flh> 我不是本，台式
<oukai> fn+F9没有用怎么版
<flh> nopcall: 走了？
<nopcall> 只有I7的集显不用装驱动的 默认就会装上的。
 * maplebeats 内核要足够新。。
<flh> nopcall: 恩
<nopcall> 。他说的是UBUNTU12.10
<nopcall> 话说我3.6的内核装不上vmware和vbox呢。。
<nopcall> 3.5的也装不上。
<flh> 我还是喜欢老版本的，系统苗条，可惜声卡不好对付
<nopcall> 你用那个内核
<nopcall> 2.6的？
<flh> nopcall: 现在换作了testing的，可惜太笨了，系统大多了
<mugebjgd> flh: arch算了
<nopcall> 我也是testing的啊。。。不过我不装gnome 只装awesome。
<flh> 2.6的内核，就对付不了alc887声卡
<flh> mugebjgd: 您好，好久不见了
<nopcall> 听说arch和gentoo那种更新方式 如果太久不更新就更新不了 得重装？？ 只是听说的
<flh> 不喜欢arch之类
<flh> gnome3还是漂亮，但太大
<flh> nopcall: testing安装mpd,以后的配置不行了，有办法吗？
<flh> 以后的配置，无法用了
<flh> 以前
<flh> 请教：新版的debian,ubuntu之类，mpd的配置不行了，要怎么配置？
 * flh hi
<flh> mayli: ?
<adam8157> q
<flh> 听说冷空气来了
<flh> @kk,好
<flh> 回答不积极，不给分
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助12.04A卡装好开源驱动（专有的那个），/etc/X11中的那个xorg.conf怎么设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390637 已经因为此重装了一次系统了。。。。 求详细设置，有高手吗？有教程发524832002@qq.com也行 谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 524832002 — 2012-10-22 20:24
<UbuntuTalk> otto cho 的昵称已更改为 ottocho。
<flh> 改什么名嘛
<flh> 不是一样啊
<UbuntuTalk> [ottocho] 默认有个空格 它跳提示我就改了
<namoamitabuddha> 为何插上 sound card 之后默认音量是 93？
<cherrot> 擦 我这一升级发现 gnome-shell 3.6没几个能用的扩展了啊
<nopcall> 有没有awesome和debian的中文频道啊？？
<ofan> nopcall: 这里就是
 * imadper 啥频道都有, 就是没有ubuntu的频道....
<cherrot> 系统设置面板好乱……
<dwjie> flh: hi
<cherrot> imadper, 你知道gnome的系统设置面板在哪设置菜单项么？
<imadper> cherrot: 不用gnome
<imadper> cherrot: 别用gnome了...
<cherrot> imadper, 哦对 你gaoji货
<nopcall> ofan 这不是ubuntu的中文频道么。。有awesome么。。
 * imadper 从来就不存在ubuntu的中文频道
<nopcall> 囧。那ubuntu-cn有个cn干嘛
<sd44> 。。。。。用 gconf-editor 设置？
<sou_> 也可以聊ubuntu的
<dwjie> 说中文
<sou_> 反正大家都是用linux的
<imadper> ubuntu-cn是当时管理员随便打的一串字母, 不代表任何含义, 恰巧和一个distro重名了而已. 不用想太多.
<sd44> 我擦。。。。。。
<sd44> 这随便的也太有水平了
<dwjie> 厉害啊。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 播放不了mp3 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390640 见下图，怎么安装插件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhanju7hao — 2012-10-22 21:12
<namoamitabuddha> 声卡插上之后的音量默认值在哪里设置的
<sd44> 不管你信不信，方正我信了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> alsamixer
<soiamso> cherrot: 有了vala 后，gnome团队诗兴大发
<imadper> 元芳, 你怎么看?
<namoamitabuddha>  悲剧
<cherrot> soiamso, ...
<cherrot> imadper, yunfan， 你怎么看？
<abine1> ee
<soiamso> cherrot: 很多团队在经济危机下，有了更多的劳动力，实现激进升级
<yunfan> cherrot: 死鬼
<imadper> cherrot: 这样说来, yunfan 最适合做q&a了
<abine1> en
<abine1> zhengjie
<cherrot> soiamso, 发现了几个更有趣的应用   还是挺流畅的 开心～
<yunfan> ubuntu-cn是arch中文频道 请不要误会
<abine1> weimao'
<namoamitabuddha> 请教
<sd44> soiamso: 哈哈哈，这说法有意思
<cherrot> soiamso, 你用gnome-shell么？
<soiamso> cherrot: 不用，unity
<yunfan> soiamso: gnome团队的最终结局就是做得跟mac一模一样 最后获得了mac团队的接见作为最高奖赏
<cherrot> soiamso, 哦 一样，是12.10么？
<soiamso> cherrot: 不是，用过的版本都是LTS
<yunfan> 论文是用软件Mathgen生成的，只需要输入作者名字，它就能帮助你生成一篇TeX格式语句优美语法正确但内容胡说八道的论文
<genio1> oh,no~ xmms2的CPU占用率居然达到了13%，疯了
<cherrot> soiamso, 奇怪了 设置中心里出现了两个 在线账户…… 估计是升级导致的。。。
<dwjie> ....
<sd44> yunfan： mathgen....有意思
<yunfan> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%B4%A2%E5%8D%A1%E4%BA%8B%E4%BB%B6   sd44
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 索卡事件 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<sd44> 不过这样和模板一样啊
<sd44> 甚至可能还不如专门的模板吧。。。
<genio1> 有谁知道怎么调整xmms2，降低cpu占用率的吗？
<microcosm0> microcosm:
<sd44> xmms是不是过时了。。。
<genio1> sd44: 是xmss2
<genio1> sd44: xmms2
<genio1> sd44: 大家现在都用MPD了？
<sd44> 不知道，我不听歌。哈哈
<sd44> 只是XMMS。。。。太久了。。。。
<genio1> sd44: 不是我听歌，搭个xmms服务器给别人听
<yunfan> genio1: 可以输出ogg streaming么？
<genio1> yunfan: 是的
<yunfan> genio1: 那你搭个给我看看
<nopcall> nopcall hi
<bestwish> ..
<bestwish> 大家都在忙什么啊。
<bestwish> 嘎嘎
<nopcall> = =试下命令嘛。。刚玩irc
<bestwish> nopcall: ？？
<bestwish> 什么情况啊
 * mntcdrommnt 
<bestwish> 话说外国应该现在是白天把
<nopcall> 外国还分地方的吧。。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<bestwish> nopcall: 反正他们好像有在瑞典的
<bestwish> nopcall: 具体俺就不知道恶劣。
<bestwish> 嘿嘿
<mntcdrommnt> 看是什么国家
<bestwish> 刚下晚自习。。唉。
<chenhaixiao> 说起索卡，最近又有一个杂志悲剧了http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/210747.htm
<kk> chenhaixiao,啥网址y 软件生成的数学论文被开放期刊接受_cnBeta 软件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<mntcdrommnt> 这里gtalk聊天的
<mntcdrommnt> 这里gtalk聊天的
<mntcdrommnt> 这里有没有gtalk聊天的
<sd44> 。。。
<nopcall> gtalk没用过。。注册过
<mntcdrommnt> 你用gmail邮箱就可以
<sd44> ikde.org@gtalk.com
<mntcdrommnt> 我说私人的
<sd44> hohosd44@gmail.com
<sd44> 。。。。。
<sd44> 不如加群，再加人吧。。。
<sd44> 还有个对象可以参考下
<mntcdrommnt> 是什么是中国的
<mntcdrommnt> 是什么九是中国的
<mntcdrommnt> 是什么群是中国的群
<mntcdrommnt> 中国好象很少人用
<mntcdrommnt> sd44: 你在用吗
<sd44> 我在用
<sd44> 但一般都在群里。。。
<sd44> 百合仙子的水群
<sd44> IKDE直接进IRC #kde-cn 就可以了
<mntcdrommnt> 这我知道我已经如
<sd44> 。。。。。。汉。。。
<mntcdrommnt> 我已经加了，但一不
<mntcdrommnt> 一个不够的
<sd44> 。。。。。。我只有两三个 个人有联系。。。然后就是水群了，哈哈
<sd44> 仙子技术群把我BAN了 -_______-
<mntcdrommnt>  
<mntcdrommnt> wq
<sd44> 我GTALK现在登陆不上，洗澡去了。。。
<roylez_> imadper: 开会的人伤不起啊
<mntcdrommnt> sd44: 洗澡去k吧
<tryit> 这里专业程序员多吗？
<jade-shan> 这里有 真＊伪程序员 一只
<tryit> 大家阅读的源代码多吗？
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 校园使用Dr.com问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390647 我弟弟在学校，让他装了个ubuntu，使用Dr.com上网，现在出现了下面的提示 your pc to set a static ip,please change the dynamic access mode（DHCP）,and the log back get_offpic2.jpeg 统计信息: 发表于 由 langziyang — 2012-10-22 …
<soiamso> tryit: 大部分都不是专业的，但是也有
<tryit> soiamso, 看了一些开源项目的代码，受打击了
<soiamso> tryit: 为什么？
<tryit> soiamso, 对比一下，自己的代码一塌糊涂
<soiamso> tryit: 对方思路不是很清晰？
<soiamso> tryit: C ?
<tryit> soiamso, py
<ofan> tryit: 写多了就好了
<kingbo> andriod4.0支持什么网卡
<MeaCulpa> tryit: Windows更适合专业程序员吧，在我国
<tryit> MeaCulpa, linux专业程序员也很多吧
<soiamso> tryit: py 也就没有混乱跟不混乱的区别了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 也就应为嵌入式的多
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 但是嵌入式程序员大多也只把linux当作build workstation而已
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 回家还是进Win操机
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 这时段还在这里用Linux聊天的，极少程序员
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 不是吧
 * MeaCulpa 做程序员的时候回家开电脑10min不进游戏就会吐
<soiamso> tryit: 自己用的管他混乱不混乱，pylint
<ofan> 不会吐的撸过
<soiamso> tryit: 早上对着电脑晚上还对的没有几个
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你厉害，我一般回家要开电脑，必须弄点重口的游戏
<tryit> soiamso, pylint不支持动态库
 * maplebeats 我想申请中华民国护照，怎么办
<whi5key> 太平洋不加盖的，游过去吧
 * maplebeats ........
<soiamso>  tryit: py 的 ffi 不敢恭维
<tryit> 下午emerge了几个软件，莫名其妙地把/etc/fstab修改了，蛋疼啊
<soiamso> tryit: 你用py干什么还来动态库?
<tryit> soiamso, 是指GObject Inspection之流……不是DLL
<soiamso> tryit: 你还不如直接vala
<soiamso> tryit: pygtk 现在是在淘汰状态吧
<tryit> soiamso, pygtk淘汰了，因为支持inspect了
<tryit> soiamso, 现在也不需要pygtk了
 * maplebeats pygobject
<tryit> maplebeats, 对头
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 不可能吧，你自己etc-update/dispatch-conf搞得
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 绝对没有
<MeaCulpa> pygtk出生时就注定了死
<soiamso> tryit: 用了几年，我回头来看py觉得有点乱
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 而且它还是选择性地覆盖
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你make.conf里config_protect有么
<tryit> MeaCulpa, /etc/make.conf里没有
<soiamso> tryit: 如果还没有中毒太深建议搞其他语言
<tryit> soiamso, why
<soiamso> tryit: no type, no check
<tryit> MeaCulpa, /usr/share/portage/config/make.globals里有默认值，我没修改，还是"/etc"
<soiamso> tryit: just prototype
<MeaCulpa> tryit: make.conf里没有 这样的？ CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/conf.d /etc/init.d"
<tryit> MeaCulpa, /etc/make.conf里没有
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 因为我没有主动添加过
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 所以它还应该是make.globals里的默认值，"/etc"
<tryit> soiamso, 是自己编程水平不到家，不能说语言不好，你说的都是python的语言特性而已
<flh> 恩
<flh> 看样子还有好多人在啊
<tolbkni> soiamso, Ruby  如何
<rannger> 哎。今天一天都上不了google，蛋疼阿。。。
<soiamso> tolbkni: 没有用过，既然我用python就不会看ruby乐
<tolbkni> rannger, 我是用 GoAgent 翻过去就没法用 google 了，不翻才能用
<tryit> 看源代码也是一件很艰苦的事儿……即使是py代码
 * maplebeats 更新，更新。。。
<rannger> tolbkni: 还带这样的，我还以为要开会，围墙严了。
<soiamso> tryit: 3.0 后的代码比较工整吧
<tryit> soiamso, ……和工整不工整没太大关系，主要是大的逻辑方面
<soiamso> tryit: 没有限制的语言一般逻辑不好追踪
<tryit> soiamso, 噢，你工作几年了？
<soiamso> tryit: 失业很久
<soiamso> tryit: 开玩笑啦
<Saxon> tryit: 啃老族
<tryit> Saxon, ?
<tryit> soiamso, 阅读源代码是一项重要的技能，尤其是优秀的开源项目的代码
<tryit> soiamso, 应该大量阅读，然后写
<tryit> soiamso, 太欠缺了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 也是...应该是默认的就有etc
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩，是的
<Saxon> 第二天啦
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> Google终有一天要被GFW搞死
<Saxon> MeaCulpa: ?
<PrinzKarl> 我觉得是已经被搞死了。。。
<alvin_rxg> mensch! 不知道为何我的脚本引入了个 bug，却又调试不出来是哪里引出来的。。。
<alvin_rxg> >_< ... 这个 ... 是 douban bean vine 的问题。。
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 完全转到systemd了
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 删除了initscripts
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭仔 干嘛呢
<alvin_rxg> CEST 怎么突然出来个 CET ...
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在才转
<mugebjgd> ofan: 干嘛呢？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 蹲坑呢
<ofan> mugebjgd: 嘛事？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用平板？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 想我了？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你转到systemd了么？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩
<mugebjgd> ofan: 好想好想
<ofan> mugebjgd: 早转了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 肉麻
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是 是纯的systemd
<mugebjgd> ofan: /etc/rc.conf是空的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我安装的时候就没装initscripts
<ofan> 直接systwmd
<mugebjgd> ofan: 噢 原来如此
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我刚转
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有个别daemon写到rc.conf了
<ofan> 没有对应的systemd规则
<mugebjgd> ofan: ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 比如？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 忘了
<ofan> slimd？
<ofan> 至少systemd把dbus干掉了，爽
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我用gdm
<mugebjgd> ofan: systemd有相应的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不喜欢gnome
<mugebjgd> ofan: gdm 不是gnome
<ofan> 要装gnome的东西
<ofan> gtk都不像装
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我需要 为了锁触摸板
<mugebjgd> ofan: slimd没有相应的？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 貌似没
<ofan> 反正有不少daemon没有systemd文件
<ofan> 不过其实可以写一个，没几行
<mugebjgd> ofan: To enable graphical login, run your preferred Display Manager daemon (e.g. KDM). At the moment, service files exist for GDM, KDM, SLiM, XDM, LXDM and LightDM.
<mugebjgd> ofan: 明明有
<ofan> mugebjgd: 哦 那就是别的
<ofan> mugebjgd: nginx？
<ofan> samba好像也有
<mugebjgd> ofan: nginx。。。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: mysql？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我vps
<mugebjgd> ofan: 日的 linphone不能用了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我vps也用的systemd
<ofan> mugebjgd: 干嘛的
<mugebjgd> ofan: voip
<piggybox> systemd到底有啥好？
<mugebjgd> piggybox: systemd速度奇快
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 刷的
<ofan> piggybox: 你用mac的launchd不
<piggybox> ofan: 偶尔用
<cleamoon_> ofan, 你在用什麼vps呀？
<ofan> piggybox: 管理服务超方便
<piggybox> ofan: systemd是效仿launchd的？
<ofan> systend还自带dbus功能，udev
<ofan> 也不用了
<piggybox> 那和upstart比呢？
<ofan> 所有挂载点都是一个systemd target
<ofan> upstart 太烂了，只有ubuntu 用
<mugebjgd> upstart是毛
<ofan> launchd的设计非常好
<ofan> systemd就抄的launchd
<piggybox> 哦，这样啊
<ofan> mac下添加一个服务就写几行plist就行
<cleamoon_> ofan, 都mac了還在用linux？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 只能自己编译twinkle
<ofan> 统一log，之前rc.d启动失败不会显示log，systemd还带分析功能
<ofan> cleamoon_: 用
<cleamoon_> ofan, 不感覺浪費嗎？
<ofan> cleamoon_: 上网本用
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 他机器多
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 二代
<ofan> 等wayland成熟了就给mac装
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 的確......
<cleamoon_> ofan, 你真閑...
<piggybox> cleamoon_: 服务器上还得用linux啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 学点新台词行么
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 沒人在服務器上用mac吧...
<ofan> cleamoon_: 哥不闲
<piggybox> cleamoon_: 有mac osx server版，好像只有那些做媒体剪辑的用
<ofan> 折腾linux已经轻车熟路了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 饭饭，帮忙测试。。
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 那是吃飽了撐的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: https://github.com/alvinrxg/douban_timezone
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: alvinrxg/douban_timezone · GitHub
<cleamoon_> 把本子的亮度調到最大 => 晃瞎哥的狗眼...
<mugebjgd> 睡觉
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 得出门了
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 好早
<alvin_rxg> >_< 有空帮我测吧。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 11点
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 还早？
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 很早
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 2點睡才正常
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 和你这样的学生没法比啊
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 你是不用7点半起床
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 上班才舒服吧，晚點去也無所謂
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 我6點起床...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 周6飞米国
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 在地鐵上睡1小時
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_: 要多在家陪陪老婆
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 那到時候再睡唄
 * mugebjgd 睡觉
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 多做
<piggybox> 来米国哪里
<alvin_rxg> 换时间了嘛？还没吧？
<alvin_rxg> shit! 现在明明是 CEST 时间，为啥 js 里跑着跑着就是 CET 时间啦！！！！！！ damn!
<alvin_rxg> 哦，明白了…… =.= 呃，好神裸好……
<kk>  06:20
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-23
<archl> 没人早期打牌？
<archl> 人们应该从上午11点开始睡觉，到下午6点起床。
<Ein-mobile> 早上好！
<archl> Ein-mobile: 你是学什么的啊？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 降级安装了openrc和udev-init-scripts之后系统终于正常了
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】每次都要花很多时间来引导系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390676 之前电脑没有问题，直到有一次硬盘出现错误，整个系统崩溃。 那时没有liveCD，所以用xp的光碟里面的PQ修复了一下，后遗症是分区名称从hd0,1 hd0,2 ...变成了hd0,msdos1 hd0,msdos2 ... 所以现在 …
<MeaCulpa> .
<abine1> 技嘉有一款主板不错
<abine1> 杀手系列的M3
<abine1> 可以搭配英特尔 i5 3507k
<abine1> 或者 i7 3770K
<qiao> all 早
<MeaCulpa> i7, 必须的
<Ein-mobile> 今天重阳节哦
<Ein-mobile> 祝各位重阳节快乐
<abine1> MeaCulpa_:  i 7?还是选择E3呢
<abine1> 有个E3的1275 v2的也不错
<abine1> 和3770K同级别的
<Ian|zh_CN> 1275?
<Ian|zh_CN> o
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> 也是内置有核心显卡
<Ian|zh_CN> 带显卡的啊
<abine1> 恩
 * Ian|zh_CN 用1230的路过……
<abine1> 支持VT-d 虚拟化技术
<abine1> Ian|zh_CN: 你用1230的发热量大么？？
<abine1> 用好主板都是大块头的
<Ian|zh_CN> 不知道，不关心
<Ian|zh_CN> 又不是笔记本
<abine1> 你有来运行虚拟机么？？？？
<Ian|zh_CN> vbox而已
<Ian|zh_CN> culv都能运行虚拟机……
<Ian|zh_CN> 没有vt-d什么的……
<abine1> 内存8GB
<abine1> 不是，主要是虚拟机的系统可以使用物理设备的I/O
<abine1> 这样传输性能更快
<abine1> 不过，买这些带有虚拟化技术的处理器
<abine1> 都可组装两台APU主机了
<abine1> 没有性价比可言
<abine1> 相同的价格，可以安装两台APU了
<abine1> 难道两台APU的性能还比不过一台I7 主机？？？
<Ian|zh_CN> :B
<abine1> 恩
<Ian|zh_CN> 我没那么高级的需求
<abine1> 我肯定会用到虚拟机
<MeaCulpa> Intel的平台，贵在主板吧
<abine1> 恩
<MeaCulpa> CPU没有可比性，远高于AMD
<MeaCulpa> Intel自己作主板，所以要赚这个钱
<abine1> 应该说，英特尔自己开发芯片组
<MeaCulpa> Intel CPU性价比一直远高于amd, 只是算上主板有几年差不多而已
<MeaCulpa> en
<abine1> 性价比？？？？
<abine1> 那图形性能呢？
<Kerwin> i5CPU8G内存安ubuntu32位好还是64位好呢
<abine1> intel的图形性能应该不能跟AMD相比
<abine1> 安装64
<abine1> 32没用的
<abine1> 去上班了
<MeaCulpa> 图形性能有NVidia...
<MeaCulpa> IvyBridge也不算太差吧
<imtxc_> 大佬们重阳节快乐。
<MeaCulpa> AMD的CPU难道有很强的图形性能？
<Ein-mobile> imtxc_, 同乐~
<MeaCulpa> 3dnow?
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu，严重的图片损坏问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390679 不知道什么原因，我电脑里的存放的很多以前照片，无法打开，无法显示，换图像浏览软件不行，换到虚拟XP下打开也不行，复制到另一台电脑上还是不能打开！ 很多怀旧的照片就 …
<cherrot> roylez_: 不上班？
<roylez_> cherrot: 下午才去
<Kerwin> 感觉IvyBridge的核心显卡性能挺不错的
<Xtaler>  在西班牙的华人这几天的日子不好过阿
<Kerwin> 怎么了？
<Xtaler> 看新闻阿
<Xtaler> 新闻有详细介绍
<Xtaler> 在外面成了过街老鼠
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我的THUNAR不显示图标 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390682 ～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2012-10-23 10:35
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 咋？ 强他们饭碗？
 * MeaCulpa 西班牙人这个种群就是北非人抢欧洲人饭碗抢出来的，擦
<Xtaler> 说是有组织犯罪
<Xtaler> 以前也有的
<Xtaler> 把仓库给烧了
<Xtaler> 以前是鞋子的仓库都给烧了
<Xtaler> 做鞋子出口的厂家亏到骨髓了
<MeaCulpa> 西班牙人不是鞋子卖的很贵么...
<Xtaler> 关键是华人卖的鞋子便宜
<Xtaler> 他们是地头蛇
<Xtaler> 有政府撑腰
<MeaCulpa> 那没办法，人家的国家
<Xtaler> 说，华人企业是倾销
<Xtaler> 你贱价卖了自己，人家还说你是倾销
<MeaCulpa> 华人本来就是是割肉倾销
<Xtaler> 罚款，没收
<Xtaler> 克扣更高的关税
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 那是，难道给Harlot力牌坊
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 关税我国有补贴
<Xtaler> 所以就这样啊
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 就是从我们IT民工头上拉掉税收补贴其他民工，不好么？
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 我觉得挺光荣的
<Xtaler> 越补贴，那边就猛敲诈
<MeaCulpa> 那就用坚船利炮阿，道理很简单
<Xtaler> 米国也是这样
<Xtaler> 轮胎法案
<Xtaler> 就判定中国轮胎企业倾销
 * MeaCulpa 恩，所以要设法去西方享受一下自己的劳动成果
<Xtaler> 稀土等等，好东西，就没说你是倾销了
<Xtaler> 要你大量出口
<Xtaler> 不然就到WTO上告你
<Xtaler> 违反世界贸易协定
<ugoub> 我在系统下 有个NTSF的挂在分区，在其中以a的身份新增文件夹，文件夹的默认所有者却是root，而且chmod -h无法修改
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 那没办法，我们这个叫［中国］的公司是美国人的叔叔舅舅开得
<Xtaler> 很神奇，大量的外汇买外债了
<Xtaler> 米国美元贬值，
<Xtaler> 大量发行纸币
<Xtaler> 或者打算赖帐
<Xtaler> 不想还钱了
<MeaCulpa> 一家人，见外
<Xtaler> 连菲律宾也是不想还钱
<Xtaler> 摆明就是不想还那5亿美元贷款
<MeaCulpa> 菲律宾在江在的时候还不时的炮击他们一下，胡以后基本就随便玩了
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 那是保护费
<huixhui> 大家早上好！
<Xtaler> 中午了
<Xtaler> 你在西半球么？
<huixhui> 偶，忘记时间了
<Xtaler> 今天去登高了没？
<huixhui> 感觉还是刚来上班没多久，才9点多这样
<Xtaler> 9月9日忆山东兄弟
 * MeaCulpa 今天是送老人劣质插旗糕节
<Xtaler> 嘿嘿
<Xtaler> 昨晚看了几款处理器
<Xtaler> 不知道要买哪一款好
<Xtaler> 看到眼花撩乱
<huixhui> ubuntu也挺好用的啊，刚开始用，各位大虾多多指点
<Xtaler> 英特尔的型号太多了
<Xtaler> 要哪个款呢？？
<huixhui> 弱弱的问下ubuntu的中文论坛有哪些？
<cherrot> huixhui: forum.ubuntu.org.cn
 * imadper ubuntu还有中文论坛?
<cherrot> imadper: 乃个水货
<Xtaler> 有两个
<Xtaler> cherrot: 把它T了
<imadper> cherrot: 你面过baidu了?
<imadper> cherrot: 色貊, 问你呢.
<huntxu> adam8157: = =
<huntxu> adam8157: yum裝了一個軟件，運行配置腳本，告訴我還有某個依賴沒裝...
<Xtaler> ？？
<cherrot> imadper: 一面就惨遭淘汰
<huntxu> adam8157: 貴廠做包管理的人都應該拿去打靶...
<imadper> cherrot: ... 渣渣.
<Xtaler> Ubuntu》》》郁闷？
<huixhui> 还有一个能？刚学ubuntu
<hexgen> ??
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助root@ubuntu:/etc/vsftpd# apt-get install db4.6-util http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390692 用的是Ubuntu server 12.04 想安装apt-get install db4.6-util 然后就提示如下，是不是改名了，想配置FTP虚拟用户的 root@ubuntu:/etc/vsftpd# apt-get install db4.6-util Reading package lists... Done Building dependenc …
<cherrot> imadper: 他们气场太强  我进去就晕了。。
<imadper> huntxu: 你用的rhel?
<huntxu> imadper: 傻的才用rhel
<Xtaler> 用的arch吧？
<imadper> huntxu: 那跟我们厂子没关系呀!
<hexgen> 谁知道关于oracle数据库的irc地址？？
<imadper> cherrot: .... 你过去说, 我是企鹅哥!
<huntxu> imadper: 全世界都知道fedora是你們廠在社區的臥底
<imadper> huntxu: fedora是社区版本... 跟我们没关系...
<Xtaler> imadper: 你红帽的？？
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<imadper> Xtaler: 不是.
<huntxu> imadper: 所以是臥底
<imadper> huntxu: 不过貌似fedora那边开发的比rhel好.
<Xtaler> 不是
<Xtaler> fedora是红帽的实验田
<MeaCulpa> 小白鼠们
<Xtaler> 什么新特性都会现在fedora系统上验证
<hexgen> RH的社区版本是Centos
<imadper> 整个linux就是个试验田.
<hexgen> fedora是测试版本。。给桌面和DIY用户使的
<piggybox> hexgen: freenode上有#oracle啊
<hexgen> 美人
<Xtaler> 英特尔也是用Linux系统开发的芯片
<hexgen> 没人
<Xtaler> 不过他们没有公开怎么设计芯片
<hexgen> Xtaler:没听说过。。
<Xtaler> 也没公开使用哪一个发行版的Linux系统
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 拿个Linux跑make不等于"用"linux
<Xtaler> 他们的内部文档显示，他们使用了某一款企业发行版
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 照你这么说SONY也是Linux大户
<Xtaler> 极有可能是红帽
<Xtaler> 或者是SUSE了
<hexgen> 我觉得一般这种厂商做X86架构的话，肯定都是多平台测试的
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: "企业发行版"只有2个值
<Xtaler> 不是测试
<imadper> hexgen: 多平台... 你是说多distro? 不会的.
<Xtaler> 他们是用来搭建一个高性能计算环境
<Xtaler> 用来应对复杂的设计
<hexgen> 搭计算环境？？用小成本做？？
<Xtaler> 用他们最新的处理器开发下一代处理器
<Xtaler> 比如用32纳米开发22纳米的处理器
<hexgen> imadper:我的意思是做测试，在多种支持x86架构的操作系统上测试兼容性问题
<CyrusYzGTt> http://106.187.44.5/home?referral=BA0C414B30FA978593BC2B139B1AC825  你們去註冊吧，這個我就可以每個月多100MB看youtube
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 智联科技 IQLink
<hexgen> 至于开发，我觉得Linux做专用系统的能力的确很大，但是通用系统，例如操作系统方面就比mac和MS有很大的劣势了
<hexgen> 比如激光测距仪，光波信号发生器，电流电压发生器，都是Linux内核开发的。。
<hexgen> 有没有人知道oracle比较火的IRC地址？？
<Xtaler> 英特尔每次都是升级
<Xtaler> 用自己的处理器自己搭建高性能的计算集群
<Xtaler> 用来制作CPU芯片的掩模
<hexgen> 大家谁在arch上成功做过oracle数据库的安装
<hexgen> 我像搭一个测试开发环境。。
<Xtaler> acrh大部分是个人使用
<Xtaler> 一般每人折腾这个的
<Xtaler> 那个数据库是企业的应用
<Xtaler> 一般没有人折腾这个的
<hexgen> Xtaler：平时你折腾点什么。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，python 中怎么不匹配字符串中包含 '.' 的正则表达式？
<if_else> 想过滤 IP
<Xtaler> 我也没有折腾什么
 * MeaCulpa 吃饭的时候看到边上摆了本Java Programming in Linux. 好厚
<Xtaler> 制作视频之类的
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 不匹配？
<Xtaler> 弄虚拟机系统
<Xtaler> 尝尝鲜
 * hexgen 睡觉的时候看到床边放着两本Oracle Rac的书，发现比java programe in linux厚很多。。
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 是的，如果字符串中出现 '.' 就让 match() 匹配失败，返回空
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 这种活，直接in吧
<MeaCulpa> 或者匹配出现，再if not嘛
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 奥，原来可以 in
<MeaCulpa> if_else: ...你太不Pythonic
<hexgen> Xtaler:你搞什么虚拟机？？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 就算用正则，也应该直接匹配'\.'
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: Oracle Rac没啥花样阿？
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，我想匹配传入的变量，是 IP 地址还是 主机名，还是 SN
<if_else> MeaCulpa: IP / hostname 都有 '.' 标记的
<MeaCulpa> if_else: IP是数字加. 小于255
<MeaCulpa> if_else: hostname貌似没规定不允许用数字加点
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 首先我要确认先判断是否是 SN，sn 里面就数字和字母，没有 ‘.'
<Xtaler> 为交付新一代芯片,英特尔芯片设计工程师需要设计计算能力获大幅度提高的芯片。为满足这些需求,英特尔 IT 部门进行了连续的性能测试,在最新的英特尔芯片设计数据,分析了在电子设计自动化(EDA)计算环境中引入基于功能更强大的全新处理器的计算服务器所带来的优势
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 所以你总是有flaw
<MeaCulpa> if_else: in~
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄，是啊，我就像学习下 regexp 匹配，判断如果字符串中出现 '.' 就匹配失败
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 学习的好机会 ('_';)
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 学regexp, 除非你下辈子准备拿py吃饭...
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 。。。积极性，受打击鸟 ...
<cherrot_> if_else: regexp一般用用也就行了吧。。。这玩意儿学不完。。。
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 注意是［下辈子］，不是［下半辈子］， 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> if_else: py貌似string有find
<Xtaler> hexgen: 普通的虚拟机而已
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: perl吃饭的吧
<Xtaler> VirtualBox
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 恩，pl好吃饭
<hexgen> Xtaler:额。。为什么不试试Xen或者kvm??
<hexgen> Xtaler:性能卓越
<Xtaler> 因为我用的处理器不是英特尔的
<Xtaler> 我用的是AMD的处理器
<hexgen> Xtaler:amd的也可以
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 最近发现很多阿三听我喷pl以后就不再与我有话了，可见pl可以吃饭
<hexgen> Xtaler:我的也是amd的4800+
 * MeaCulpa 4500+...很挫
<Xtaler> 我 用的是双核炫龙64 TL-60
<Xtaler> 2.0Ghz的
<Xtaler> 弱爆了
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄 ... 我悟性太低了 ...
<cherrot> 我是双核开4核。。。
<hexgen> Xtaler:额。。炫龙阿。。那完了。。
<Xtaler> 连1080P的视频都播放不了
<vvcoder> 我会说我是e3 v2妈
<vvcoder> 四核八线程
<hexgen> Xtaler:我开始有个3600+。。花了40块钱换成4800+了
<Xtaler> 发热打么？？
<Xtaler> 发热量很大么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: 有一次做一张sheet,  我在整个pl部分划了一个大叉然后写了shell之类的实现，阿三皱皱眉头，就打发我走了
<Xtaler> vvcoder: 你买的多少钱？？
<Xtaler> 用什么主板？？？？
<hexgen> Xtaler:amd的cpu没有发热不大的
<MeaCulpa> 发热还好，主要是慢
<Xtaler> 现在的APU还好了
<Xtaler> 不发热
<MeaCulpa> 编译极其慢
<Xtaler> 就是慢慢
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:4500+？？
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:内存双通道打开试试。。
<Xtaler> meaculpa：你也用AMD？
<hexgen> 我的4800+不慢。。
<MeaCulpa> hexgen: 一直开着
<Xtaler> 我都想改用英特尔的了
<MeaCulpa> -j3, 慢死， -j7没反映
<Xtaler> 我以前都是喜欢用AMD的
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕居然去上班了啊...
<hamo> imadper: 色象
<MeaCulpa> AMD打游戏曾进不至于太差
<hexgen> Xtaler:intel那是富人用的。。
<hamo> roylez_: 渣席
<Xtaler> 嗯
<roylez_> hamo: 渣蟾蜍
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<palomino|working> ......
<vvcoder> Xtaler: 1.2k多
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<Xtaler> ？？？
<palomino|working> cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         920  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 8192 KB L2 Cache]
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<Xtaler> 还那么贵么？？
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<vvcoder> Xtaler: 日，微型H67
<Xtaler> H67啊》
<Xtaler> 技嘉的么》‘
<Xtaler> 买Z77的
<vvcoder> Xtaler: 说了，MSI
<Xtaler> 或者那个杀手M3
<Xtaler> 是个小板，我喜欢
<vvcoder> Xtaler: z77配v2有鸟用
<vvcoder> Xtaler: v2本来追求的就是性价比
<hexgen> Xtaler:你们都太奢侈了。。我去年还在用赛扬800呢
<Xtaler> 怎么没用？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<vvcoder> Xtaler: z77应该去配i7超平
<Xtaler> 我不超频
<vvcoder> Xtaler: 你到底懂不懂主板和U
<Xtaler> 我刚开始了解呢
<hexgen> 。。。。。。。。
<Xtaler> 不是很明白
<Xtaler> 我很久没有关注那些CPU了
<vvcoder> Xtaler: z77是高端板子，应该搭K系的i7
<vvcoder> Xtaler: 浪费板子
<hexgen> vvcoder:高端玩家。。
 * mayli 吹一发
<Xtaler> 关键是3770K没有VT-d
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哪里有买美加IP电话卡
<Xtaler> 不支持虚拟化技术
<hexgen> vvcoder:连板子带U估计抵3000多。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: internet ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你要干啥
<Xtaler> 不然，我看中3770k了
<Xtaler> 买技嘉的一款M3主板
<vvcoder> hexgen: 没有
<vvcoder> hexgen: 1280+600
<Xtaler> 刚出的小板
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 同学鼓励我玩一个游戏，以前玩过，但是新注册帐号登录不进...客服叫我打电话...
 * hexgen 我的电脑除了双显示器外，整机800块钱
<Xtaler> 我只用技嘉的主板
<vvcoder> Xtaler: 没有vt-d有vt-x，vt-d有鸟用阿
 * hexgen 显示器比主机贵阿。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: skype啊
<Xtaler> VT-d用来虚拟用到的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 某知名游戏商，用户注册页面的密码不check非法字符，登录的时候才check...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 800有吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不一定是免费的
<Xtaler> 可以提高虚拟机系统的传输性能
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: skype拨了再说
<vvcoder> 我会说我用的显示器是27寸的山寨苹果妈
<vvcoder> 2k
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 1-858-537-0898
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 加州
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 858可以试试
 * hexgen cpu:amd 4800+ 4G内存 40G硬盘 nvidia 8600 GT 512M 64位 am2的烂板子。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 某知名游戏商居然网页有这样的bug
<Xtaler> vvcoder: 》？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我开会打的什么 864 877 之流
<Xtaler> 那个是自己组装的显示屏吧？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 都是免费的
<vvcoder> Xtaler: yes
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: good... 试试看
 * MeaCulpa 某知名游戏商就是SONY
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 化身万千NexPhone多形手机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390694 对于当今数码产品横行的年代，很多都会同时拥有智能手机，PC，平板和笔记本，而NexPhone concept能够将这些数码产品有效的整合到一块来，能够让移动设备变身成为任意网络设备并进行简单轻松的控制， …
<Xtaler> 你用双屏？？？
<Xtaler> 现在的磁盘传输太慢了
 * MeaCulpa 要死了，对面的哥们儿开始唱白娘子了
 * MeaCulpa 要WFH
 * hexgen aoce2351F
<Xtaler> 一部1080P的高清电影复制要20分钟
<Xtaler> 痛苦
<palomino|working> ?_?
<Xtaler> USB3.0的接口照样是那么慢
<palomino|working> remux?原盘?
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 艺术的价值在于内容而不是载体和还原度
<hexgen> Xtaler:你知足，你常乐。
<Xtaler> 不是源盘
<Xtaler> 源盘要46GB
<palomino|working> 就算考原盘也不至于这么久。。
<hexgen> Xtaler:高清电影用电脑，和玩游戏用电脑，一直都是我不推荐的。。
<palomino|working> 现在硬盘传输速度>>100M/s了
<Xtaler> 我的硬盘最多装两部
<Xtaler> 就没了
 * MeaCulpa cp 和 管道给压缩谁快
<hexgen> Xtaler:太烧包。。
<Xtaler> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 如若CPU 强过硬盘很多，是不是应该压缩
<Xtaler> 关键是磁盘速度跟不上
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 压缩无效
<hexgen> Xtaler:1.8K左右买个蓝光播放机，加3T硬盘。看高清电影不带卡的。。不用考虑配置问题。。
<Xtaler> 机械硬盘的速度就是个性能的瓶颈了
<Xtaler> 再快的CPU也是卡在硬盘的传输速度上
<Xtaler> NO
<hexgen> Xtaler:用固态盘。。
<Xtaler> 蓝光播放机只能播放影片
<Xtaler> 然后没有其他用处了
 * mayli 吃饭去了，饿死了
<Xtaler> 浪费
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 吃饭去
 * hexgen 我的goagent刚刚才通。。
<ugoub> 如何 屏蔽 114so呢？
<MeaCulpa> if_else: 贤弟，http://www.pythonregex.com/  这里试regex不错
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Python Regex Tool
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 找出他的hostname, 写进/etc/host 指向美女图
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 我刚刚加了hosts了，不过没有生效。
<adam8157> huntxu: 刚看到你的吐槽
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 怎么加的
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 以前的10.10的机器上hosts配置相同，效果就不错。难道是要重启？
<MeaCulpa> 不用阿...
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 127.0.0.1 114so.cn
<MeaCulpa> ugoub: 应该可以
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我能说windows7+MacType渲染字体比ubuntu默认的字体渲染漂亮吗！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390695 -无标题文档.txt_001.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2012-10-23 11:54
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 今日我grp圈定了一个1x人list...
<ugoub> MeaCulpa: 恩，好的，就这样吧~确定一下，心里有底了。
<hexgen> MeaCulpa:这里学生貌似很多。。
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Xtaler> hexgen: 你吃饭了没？
<Xtaler> 回来了
<Xtaler> vvcoder: 还在么？
<hexgen> Xtaler:我很少吃饭。。。
<Xtaler> 继续聊
<Xtaler> hexgen: 你机器人阿？
<Xtaler> 连饭都不用吃
<hexgen> Xtaler:减肥很久了。。但一直没成功。。
<Xtaler> 减肥？
<Xtaler> 你女孩子么？
<Xtaler> 原来吃梅子
<hexgen> Xtaler:。。。。。。怎么会想我是女孩子？？
<Xtaler> 女孩才要减肥的
<hexgen> Xtaler:我170+的重量不需要减减么？？
<Xtaler> 你见哪个大老爷要减肥的
<Xtaler> 不用减肥的
<hexgen> Xtaler:。。此话题与本聊天室无关。。换下一话题。。
<Xtaler> 多运动就行了
<hexgen> Xtaler: are you student??
<Xtaler> no
<Xtaler> 其实我是做减肥腰带的
<hexgen> Xtaler: walt kind of work do you have~
<hexgen> Xtaler:。。。。。
<hexgen> Xtaler:不带恶搞的。。
<Xtaler> 还真不是恶搞
<Xtaler> 还有做护颈的
<hexgen> 跟计算机不沾边阿？？以前学计算机的？？家族企业？？
<Xtaler> 带纳米托玛琳能量发热石
<Xtaler> 一定要跟计算机有关才行么》？
<Xtaler> 一定要有关的话
 * cherrot 奇迹般的没掉线
<Xtaler> 就是在网上通过电子邮件和客户联系
<hexgen> 。。。额。。。江湖大师。。。
<ofan> Xtaler: 不是发中奖邮件把
<Xtaler> 其实，我们是代工
<hexgen> ofen:嘘，只可意会不可言传。。
<Xtaler> 客户要什么，就让我们加工的
<Xtaler> 和你们IT的外包类似
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你写的期望工作地是哪啊？
<Xtaler> 我们这个的技术含量没有那么高
<hexgen> 我是做供热行业的。。
<ofan> 我是扯淡行业的
<maplebeats> cherrot: 深圳
<maplebeats> cherrot: 帝都不招人了吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 乃猜对了～
<maplebeats> cherrot: 其实吧。。。把我调哪里都行。。。只要要我。。
<Xtaler> 把你调到伊拉克
<Xtaler> 你去么？
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 当然去
<cherrot> maplebeats: 深圳福利啥的都是最好的 lol
<Xtaler> 去深圳的话，你可以经常逛香港了
<Xtaler> 数码产品的购物天堂
<Xtaler> 全球最低价
 * maplebeats 谁不想去呢，问题是能去么
<Xtaler> 你去那里找
<adam8157> maplebeats: 淡定 骚年
<Xtaler> 有人看过容祖儿的黄金十年演唱会么？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我看到联通招人了，每月2000块，还用红字标识出来
<Xtaler> 2000？？？
<adam8157> maplebeats: ....
<Xtaler> 少了一个零吧？
 * maplebeats 他真敢写，写了还敢用红字标示出来
<Xtaler> 2K不够吃快餐盒饭和搭公交车
<Xtaler> 一个饭盒15块钱
<cherrot> 福利啥的都藏在面试里告诉你吧  lol
<Xtaler> 面议？
<Xtaler> 福利面议
<maplebeats> 刚刚我去拿钥匙的那个重庆电信还要无敌
<maplebeats> 本科全是派遣
<maplebeats> 1500好像
<Xtaler> 吃完快餐 饭盒，搭车
<Xtaler> 就没了
<Xtaler> 偶尔聚餐的什么活动
<Xtaler> 还得吃老本
 * maplebeats ai
 * maplebeats 妹的，ck这是要做什么，昨天才更新内核，今天又更新。。。
<Xtaler> 你闲着没事干
<Xtaler> 就让你升级了
<cherrot> gnome3.6丢失了好多扩展。。。。 :( :( :(
<Xtaler> 升级控的感觉爽吧？
<maplebeats> 编译一次要很久啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 来用awesome吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 这是病，得治。。。
<Xtaler> 把手指头给剁了
<Xtaler> 就不用编译了
<maplebeats> 呃
<Xtaler> 或者象应该的那个发明无头鸡养殖系统的人一样
<Xtaler> 把鸡的脑部皮层切除了
<maplebeats> 今年美国大选的新闻怎么这么多
<Xtaler> 这样，鸡就没有拥挤的痛苦感觉了
<Xtaler> 看热闹阿
<Xtaler> 传达福音
<Xtaler> 米国不管是谁当总统都是一样的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987_: if_else  看看这个如何，我想的，简单到爆，适合第三人问的电话面试py  http://bpaste.net/show/52935/
<cherrot> maplebeats: 转移国内注意力。。。。你懂得。。。
<Xtaler> 去哪里比较好呢？
<vvcoder> Xtaler: 什么
<Xtaler> 新闻多，是希望人们可以看热闹
<Xtaler> 不然，人们会觉得很无聊
<Xtaler> 就像伊拉克打仗的时候一样
<imadper>  hamo: ?
<Xtaler> 砖家坐镇节目访谈讲解
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 1X是多少?
<MeaCulpa> Xtaler: 恩，两伊战争，情况复杂，后台交织，双方够二, 很大一盘棋
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 1X?
<Xtaler> 就像解说体育比赛一样
<imadper> MeaCulpa: <MeaCulpa> imadper: 今日我grp圈定了一个1x人list..
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 10 < 1x < 20
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦... 那肯定没我了~
<Xtaler> 正解
<MeaCulpa> imadper: atoi阿你脑子里跑个
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩全master
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, gaoji...
<adam8157> imadper: MeaCulpa 啧啧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 主席说他们组还有专科生...
<imadper> adam8157: ...
 * adam8157 我们小本, 苦啊
<roylez_> imadper: 我没说
<imadper> adam8157: 我是大本...
<imadper> roylez_: 很早之前你跟我说过吧.. 那就是二本...
 * maplebeats 和我们进三面的，有个专科生。。。
<imadper> roylez_: 反正我记得你说过...
<roylez_> imadper: 2本也是本
<imadper> roylez_: 恩...
 * adam8157 我们组有半拉phd
<roylez_> adam8157: 你太渣
<adam8157> roylez_: imadper 你妹 我咋可能是二本
<Xtaler> //
<imadper> adam8157: 谁说你是二本了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 刚看到个代码，awk里面atoi居然就这样...var="数字"+0
<cherrot> maplebeats: 专科？做技术的？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你是无本
<adam8157> roylez_: 渣渣, 斯大林
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 现在我国硕士比1本多了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 不知道哦，和他聊了下，搞路由的。。。
<Xtaler> 都是牛人
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 主席，看看我出的面试题...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 链接？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我还没吃午饭呢
<cherrot> adam8157: roylez_ 乃们这些公司，招这么多master phd干嘛…… 最重要的是青春啊……青春……
 * MeaCulpa 1本出来晃悠的是找到好地方实习但没hc的猛士
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: http://bpaste.net/show/52935/
 * MeaCulpa 尽量二
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:你这题太BT了
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 阿？ 这还bt
<MeaCulpa> 那我再改改
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 太正解了。。 有地方实习 没hc...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:好吧。。。只是因为我用英文说不出来。。。
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 度研的都是实习都混不到的楼色
<cherrot> MeaCulpa: 这个paste站好棒
<maplebeats> cherrot: vim-cn和gist我觉得更不错
<adam8157> cherrot: 你才大三是不
 * MeaCulpa rst话，愚化，没你们MarkDown党笑话
<cherrot> adam8157: 恩那
<adam8157> cherrot: 我说你咋不说找工作的事情
<imadper> cherrot: 你丫大四吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 他能转正...
<MeaCulpa> cherrot: 最好的是mozilla paste, 啥都不要，直接curl搞
 * maplebeats 装纯。。。
<cherrot> adam8157: 哦不对 大四了
<adam8157> cherrot: ...转正是帝都还是深圳?
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘, 你装年轻!
<cherrot> imadper: 我的心灵还停留在大三。。
<cherrot> adam8157: 帝都哦，我舍不得你
<roylez_> hamo: redis-search的代码里面各种绕，擦
<maplebeats> cherrot: 唉，四月校招我觉得太远了就没去，现在真心后悔了
<adam8157> cherrot: ..... 你妹
<cherrot> maplebeats: 怎么四月份就有校招？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: memcached + telnet才是正道
 * maplebeats gaoji
<maplebeats> cherrot: 十美分的啊
<cherrot> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> roylez_: 你们都用上redis了啊..... gaoji
<imadper> MeaCulpa: memcached独立用的话, 不出问题吗?
<cherrot> maplebeats: 实习生招聘哈？  我当时从昆明跑到成都……
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知道，除了set get我看几乎没功能了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 就是个共享内存块
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 资料容易丢吧. 一般当作前端来用?
<maplebeats> cherrot: 是嘛，我们也有很多人去了，我么去。。。懒了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 只要你的数据能序列化，就望里面塞...redis gaoji的多
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 主席跟hamo一起搞的东西, 必定很gaoji
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 是，我甚至都不知道如何定期把内存里的东西写进文件
<Xtaler> 膏剂
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 貌似是根据内存写入的频率来判断是否要同步到文件里面的...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那是redis...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 就是在说redis呀...
<Xtaler> 你们好悠闲
<maplebeats> Xtaler: 闲死了
<Xtaler> 整天都在灌水
<Xtaler> 闲聊
<lijian> hi
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 感觉memcheched比较弱, 就没仔细看...
<adam8157> huntxu: 上上下下走城门儿呐?
<lijian> 不错
<kk> lijian, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<Jarod_> 人不少呀
<imadper> Xtaler: 你不也是吗?
<Xtaler> 公司请你们回来灌水的阿？
<imadper> adam8157: 进出有快感...
<Xtaler> 呵呵
 * adam8157 哎, 这样的就不应该让他转正
<lijian> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kk> lijian,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<imadper> adam8157: 留下陪我...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我喜歡
<cherrot> imadper: 转正成功了？
 * maplebeats 可能留下来继续搞基了？
<imadper> che
<maplebeats> s/能/以/g
<imadper> cherrot: 必须没有呀!
<cherrot> imadper: 你富二代怕啥 lol
<imadper> cherrot: 滚粗
<hamo> imadper: 转了？
<hamo> roylez_: gaoji席你负责搞定redis-search
<imadper> hamo: 没戏.
<cherrot> hamo: 今天突然有个啥事儿想问你来着，等你来了我竟然忘记了。。
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> cherrot: 撸多了就是容易忘事...lol
<cherrot> hamo: 哦对 有个10k的mac book pro 你要不 听说是全新
<hamo> cherrot: 有人要转？
<cherrot> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> cherrot: pro太重了...可以问问蛋蛋壕
<adam8157> hamo: cherrot 买不起
 * cherrot 可惜不是高清屏
<hamo> cherrot: 那就更不要了
<imadper> cherrot: hamo 要看高清毛片儿的
 * hamo 求赠送macbook air cc roylez_ adam8157 imadper MeaCulpa
<Xtaler> ??
 * hamo Wayland这货居然1.0了...
<cherrot> hamo: 你嫁给 imadper ，弄个北京户口，然后离婚，然后找个有钱外地妞娶了，给她个户口，让他把macbooair做嫁妆，然后甩了。
<hamo> cherrot: ...
<hamo> cherrot: 流程太复杂
<adam8157> hamo: 但是你动心了, 是吧
<Xtaler> 这流程
<hamo> adam8157: 我对macbook air动心了
<Xtaler> 和那个什么假离婚一样
<cherrot> Xtaler: 这不是假离婚，好基友，一辈子
<Xtaler> ？？？
<cherrot> Xtaler: hamo imadper
 * hamo 尼玛
<Xtaler>  哈
<Xtaler> 要是说主席，你就该挨T了
 * cherrot 记得有一说是主席因为写代码像面条，故被称作面主席的，不知消息真假。。。
<palomino|working> ........
 * adam8157 意面代码其实是一个很常见的表达
<imadper> cherrot: 你这个基佬... 喜欢 hamo 你就去表白, 别老带上我!
 * adam8157 spaghetti code
<hamo> ...
<cherrot> adam8157: 原来如此
 * hamo 都给我滚粗！
<adam8157> cherrot: 嗯, 英语里形容一团糟的代码就是这么说的
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 你原版书还是看得太少, 思密达
<hamo> adam8157: 种类没你多是真的...你从情色，蕾丝边，男同，双性，兽交无所不看的历史我还是知道的...
 * hamo 来看爆料啦！
<imadper> ..............
<adam8157> ...........
<hamo> lol
 * cherrot .................. 
<vvcoder> 这里大多是学生
<imadper> hamo: 你对 adam8157 了解的好深入... 强势....
 * adam8157 我准备踢人了
 * hamo 你们聊，我先走了...
<cherrot> hamo: 原来你一直是某人的受……
<hamo> adam8157: 踢这个-> cherrot
<imadper> adam8157: 踢这个-> cherrot
 * cherrot ....
 * cherrot 关我啥事。。。
<cherrot> ...
 * hamo 睡觉去...
<adam8157> hamo: 擦, 你没上班今天?
<adam8157> hamo: 面试去了?
<hamo> adam8157: 公司睡眠室里有按摩椅，非常爽呆啊！
 * adam8157 羡慕
<imadper> hamo: 你就是用这个按摩的吧... http://www.smzdm.com/the-lelo-smart-wands-smart-electric-black-eggplant-690-yuan.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 神价格：LELO SMART WAND 智能触碰式 按摩器　690.3元（下单立减200，实付490.3元包邮）»什么值得买
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 百度果然gaoji周到.
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 期待13.04的KDE http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390706 用gnome 3 fallback 和unity 都不如gnome 来的爽。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bhsqtm — 2012-10-23 13:11
<sjd_zeus> 各位中午好
<sjd_zeus> 帽子公司的人呢，冒个泡，咨询个问题呗
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 非付费用户, 一律不予解答.
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 我想问下，现在最新版本是哪个
<imadper> sjd_zeus: rhel吗?
<sjd_zeus> 嗯
<hexgen> imadper:RH的？？
<imadper> sjd_zeus: rhel7还没发不. rhel6.4还没发布.
<imadper> hexgen: 我不是.
<sjd_zeus> 我看到rhel 7.1的iso了
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 所以, 你现在能用的, 最新的,  就是rhel6.3.z了
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 怎么可能....
<imadper> sjd_zeus: .... 自己重命名的吧!!!
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 最新就是6.3.z
<sjd_zeus> 在下面可以找到 Red Hat Linux 7.1 i386 的最新版本的 ISO 映像。 根据您要下载的 Red Hat Linux 7.1 i386 不同内容，您可能仅需要其中的部分
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 那是redhat linux 不是rhel  cc imadper
<imadper> adam8157: 哦... 贵公司产品真多....
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 那是大概10年多之前的东西了
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 服务器还是用RHEL5.4暂时不打算升级
 * bluezd 早啊
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 我小学的时候, 就是rh 9了.... 你竟然照到rh7.1
<sjd_zeus> 我想搞个桌面版的
<adam8157> imadper: 后来只做企业级了嘛
<adam8157> bluezd: 早...
<imadper> bluezd: 早
<imadper> adam8157: 看, 我带领了一个潮流!
<sjd_zeus> 现在桌面版最新是多少
<imadper> sjd_zeus: fedora吗?
<bluezd> adam8157: 你今天早上好像来的好晚啊，9 点才来　这可不是你一贯的作风啊～
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 18的tree已经稳定了.
<adam8157> bluezd: 今天要打球...
<sjd_zeus> 不是fedora
<sjd_zeus> 就是redhat desktop版
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 有吗?
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 啥产品?
<sjd_zeus> 有呀官网上不是写着有吗
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 不知道... 是不是就是安装rhel的时候, 选择desktop?
<sjd_zeus> 不是吧
<sjd_zeus> desktop有单独的一个iso吧
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 你得找 adam8157 或者 bluezd 来问了...
<sjd_zeus> 红帽企业 Linux 桌面版
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 那就是rhel
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 默认安装不同的包而已
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 最新的是6.几的呀
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 6.3.z
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji!
<ugoub> http://code.bulix.org/z17lqz-82335
<imadper> adam8157: hoho终于给你了!
<sjd_zeus> 桌面用的话fedora就可以了吧
<sjd_zeus> fedora 18啥时候发版呢
<hexgen> sjd_zeus：看需求。。如果是gnome3的话还是ubuntu好一些，
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 等我给你查查.
<hexgen> sjd_zeus:我一直都用gnome2，现在gnome2出现兼容性问题了。就改用xfce4了。。
<ugoub> 如为何我更改不了文件夹所有者？http://code.bulix.org/z17lqz-82335
<imadper> ugoub: man chown
<sjd_zeus> 我不喜欢gnome3,桌面越简洁越好
<sjd_zeus> xfce4我也用过一段时间，感觉不错
<maplebeats> sjd_zeus: awesome飘过
<palomino|working> xfce4路过
<ugoub> imadper: imadper 我man过所以才会用-hR will:will,以前只会chown will /data/tempFolder.
<ugoub> imadper: 我奇怪的是，用will用户mkdir出来folder所有者默认是root……
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: 你这不还是书面题么
<vvcoder> g3已经快输给kde了
<vvcoder> 我这种g3的坚决支持者现在都有点力不从心
<sjd_zeus> fedora还有个游戏定制版，不错呀
<shiyushun> 是啊，深度论坛天天有人喊着要kde
<shiyushun> shell总是假死
<vvcoder> 看看arch的g3更新，已经远远落后kde了
<ugoub> 还是在论坛上找到了http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=303818
<kk> ugoub ⇪ ti: chown 不能改变挂载的ntfs分区的 owner - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<huntxu> ugoub: 你改ntfs的幹嘛...
<imadper> ntfs没这一说吧...?
<ugoub> huntxu: imadper ？什么，不能改？不能改，我就无法用will去设置共享。
<huntxu> ugoub: ntfs沒這說法，你需要的話就改挂載的參數讓你的用戶作為屬主
<imadper> adam8157: 你这个口是心非的家伙...
<adam8157> imadper: 这个16:9很不爽啊
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 让你不指定...
<ugoub> huntxu: 哦，用户权限是和分区格式有关啊，那么就按照帖子中的加上uid gid就行了？
<imadper> adam8157: 不过, 看代码还行吧.
<adam8157> imadper: 我指定了, hoho说木有
<imadper> adam8157: 哦... 那就没办法了.
<imadper> adam8157: 绝对够80个字符的!
 * bluezd 我要 x230 !!!!
<imadper> bluezd: 可以申请的吧?
<imadper> bluezd: x230不是一直有吗?
<imadper> 我要妹子!!
<bluezd> imadper: 刚有的，ivy bridge
<imadper> bluezd: 上次的那一批里面就有了....
<bluezd> imadper: 有妹子还要妹子　．．．．．．
<huntxu> ugoub: 簡單講，是
<imadper> bluezd: 恩, 妹子还能嫌多?!
<bluezd> imadper: 本来我也可以等的，但是我不愿意等，所以就用了　x220
<imadper> bluezd: 有220不错了... 我啥都没有...
<imadper> bluezd: 还用的自己的笔记本呢...
<bluezd> imadper: 你把妹子给我，我的东西全给你，行吗？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • AMD速龙IIx4 640 开6核 启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390713 AMD速龙IIx4 640 CPU,主板支持一键开6核，电脑一块硬盘，安装ubuntu12.10和win7双系统，开6核之后，启动到win7四个图案飞溅的时候，就死机；平均重启10次才能正常启动一次。启动ubuntu12.10,毛事情没有， …
<imadper> bluezd: ...之前不是告诉你怎么去勾搭妹子了吗...
<imadper> bluezd: 技术屌丝就去用技术屌丝的方法嘛~
<imadper> bluezd: 勾搭连c语言都有困难的小学妹....
<ugoub> huntxu: 恩，那就行，发现以前的配置中有设置过，久了不装系统，一切又从头来了。
<imadper> bluezd: 我现在就在给一个妹子讲队列... 要不转让给你?
<bluezd> imadper: 行啊
 * bluezd 队列有啥好讲的，吃多了拉就是队列；吃多了吐就是栈
<cherrot> bluezd: 撑破了肚子就是堆。。。
<imadper> bluezd: ... 等我想办法把你拉近来. 不过你得有qq才行
<bluezd> imadper: 哪弄的妹子？
<imadper> bluezd: 我们学校的...
 * bluezd 专心工作，不想妹子，阿弥陀佛
<imadper> bluezd: .......
<cherrot> imadper: 女屌丝吧。。
<imadper> cherrot: 啥样子的叫女屌丝?
<cherrot> imadper: 学队列的就叫女屌丝
<imadper> cherrot: 那就是
<huntxu> imadper: 中大無女子
<hexgen> 队列有啥好讲的？？是不是诚信让你泡阿。。
<imadper> huntxu: ....
<imadper> hexgen: ... 我长得这么丑... 怎么可能...
<hexgen> 重口味。。。
<imadper> ............
<hexgen> 好好给人家孩子讲，没准能让你来一把堆栈。。
<palomino|working> ......
<hexgen> 大学生活好阿。。。美阿。。
<hexgen> 我要不要找个学校去上个脱产研究生啥的。。
<imadper> hexgen: 早就离开大学了, 现在无业游民.
<hexgen> 学啥专业的？？
<imadper> 水产养殖...
<imadper> 我51job就写的这个...
<hexgen> 。。。。。。
<hexgen> 都是专业人员。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working (╥﹏╥)
 * imadper 马叔真可怜...
 * huntxu roylez win
<roylez> palomino|working: 有好事没？
<kevinyings> 服务器端程序如果已经有memcache了，是不是linux本身缓存就不重要了
<zodiac1111> 请问C++中调用一个有默认参数的函数,能否判断是否给这个默认参数传递了值,或者使用了默认参数.
<palomino|working> 没 , roylez
<palomino|working> 努力工作中 , roylez
<xiangfu> zodiac1111, if (param == default_param) :-)
<zodiac1111> xiang, http://code.bulix.org/hb10xm-82337 比如这里,两次调用如何区分开来?g++
<zodiac1111> 当默认参数和传入的参数是同一个值的时候,好像就不能这样区分吧
<kevinyings> zodiac1111 这不是多态吗？
<zodiac1111> kevinyings, 刚学C++ 还不是很了解 = =
<kevinyings> zodiac1111 无视我吧
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，使用VLC播放天敏USB电视盒UV200无声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390719 本人在使用ubuntu 11.04版本，购买了天敏的UV200电视信号捕捉盒，初步集成驱动已经成功，可以使用VLC播放捕捉设备，能看到电视画面，但是电视的伴音怎么也搞不出来，这种电视盒设 …
<kevinyings> ubuntu频道好热闹啊，这里绝望的死水啊
<kevinyings>  服务器端程序如果已经有memcache了，是不是linux本身缓存就不重要了
<kevinyings> 求指导，对系统性能是否就不大了
<imadper> memcache只是存数据的一份镜像吧.
<kevinyings> 还有memcache的算法不是与linux的算法差不多吧？那么还是不用一样吧？
<imadper> kevinyings: 你总是要跟后台的数据库来同步的吧.
<imadper> kevinyings: 你是说memcached还是memcache?
<kevinyings> imadper 是的
<kevinyings> imadper 有区别吗？
<imadper> kevinyings: memcached是个数据库....
<imadper> kevinyings: 貌似是小日本儿写的.
<kevinyings> imadper 啊，我搞清楚再来问吧
<kevinyings> imadper 我说memcached  ------distributed memory object caching system
<imadper> kevinyings: 哦, 那还是有系统cache的必要的. 我觉得
<imadper> kevinyings: 毕竟你只缓存了数据而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老美猛，1点半给我发了个mail
<kevinyings> imadper 是的
<imadper> kevinyings: 而且还不是全部的...
<kevinyings> imadper 也对
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Ruby也是小日本写的
<mayli> kevinyings: cpu有cache是不是linux本身缓存就不重要了
<kevinyings> mayli 额，linux本身缓存就不需要是吗？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 日本人写的东西, 效率一般比较低下...
<imadper> kevinyings: 不同级别, 不同用处的缓存...
<mayli> kevinyings: 我这是讽刺
<imadper> kevinyings: 就跟你的请求队列作用和别的缓存就不一样.
<kevinyings> imadper 唔
<xiangfu> zodiac1111, 你的代码就有问题。
<kevinyings> mayli 是这样啊
<zodiac1111> xiang, 恩?
<xiangfu> zodiac1111, 我编译不过？怎么编译？
<zodiac1111> xiang, 使用g++4.7.2 g++ main.cpp 代码是有问题,cout和endl前面 std:: 忘了加了.
<zodiac1111> xiangfu, 使用g++4.7.2 g++ main.cpp 代码是有问题,cout和endl前面 std:: 忘了加了.
<sjd_zeus> fedora的频道是哪个
<sjd_zeus> irc频道
<mayli> xiangfu: 膜拜大牛
<roylez> palomino|working: 草料吃饱了？
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<zodiac1111> sjd_zeus, #fedora
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老美怕丢饭碗，咱们不一样...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 老美在我们这年纪还在做contractor
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于Ubuntu/Linux安装分区的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390722 在windows系统下，如果我们把自己的文件放d,e,f等盘下，重新安装系统，只要不重新分区，则d，e，f盘下的文件就不会被破坏。 可是，在ubuntu下，每次重装系统，好像都会有让你为各个文件夹比 …
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: x
<xiangfu> zodiac1111, 没法区别，因为那是同一个函数。你只能从参数上自己分。
<xiangfu> zodiac1111, 或者自己在调用这个函数的时候输出点什么，或自己记下来。
<xiangfu> zodiac1111, 你自己用objdump -D 看输出就知道。只有一个fn1 函数。没有两个。
<zodiac1111> xiangfu, 哦.谢谢
<freeflyi1g>  adam8157 congrats!
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 本人完美安装ubuntu 12.10最新amd显卡驱动实战 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390724 ubuntu12.10安装完毕后一切运行正常，显卡也木有啥大问题，就是挂起待机的时候不能恢复，直接黑屏。 安装ubuntu自动的ati/amd开源驱动出现桌面什么都木有的问题，一片空白unity …
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 十拿九稳?
<kevinyings> gentoo 经常kernel panic 怎么办？
<xiangfu> mayli, :-)
<xiangfu> kevinyings, 这要看什么信息。
<kevinyings> xiangfu 我还真拿不出来信息
<xiangfu> kennyluck, 开机就panic?
<xiangfu> 想想办法 kernel dump
<kevinyings> xiangfu 不是，过一段时间
<xiangfu> kevinyings, 你想调 试kernel?
<kevinyings> xiangfu 宕的时候提示什么kvm intel什么的。我想啊
<xiangfu> kevinyings, ：）google gentoo Kdump 试试吧。
<kevinyings> xiangfu 调教内核是怎么调教的，不断宕，还是有什么工具输出反馈的
<kevinyings> xiangfu 好的
<hunt_O> imadper: adam8157 fedora17->18
<hunt_O> imadper: adam8157 how
<hamo> adam8157: 这被面试的真是有点挫了
<adam8157> hunt_O: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Upgrading
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Upgrading - FedoraProject
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<adam8157> hamo: 你又去面试了?
<hamo> adam8157: 正面试一个人呢
<hamo> adam8157: 写个strcat写个半天...
<xiangfu> hamo, 给他一个机会。：）
<hunt_O> adam8157: ...
<hamo> hunt_O: 大眼胡
<mayli> hamo: 申请内存+memcpy？
 * hunt_O  (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo 
 * hunt_O  (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo 
 * hunt_O  (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo 
 * hunt_O  (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo 
<kk> hunt_O: .. ..
<hunt_O> hamo: 我不會寫strcat...
<hunt_O> hamo: 但是我知道man strcat裏有現成的 = =
 * hunt_O 嗷
<hamo> ...
<mayli> hamo:malloc;memcpy;memcpy？
<hamo> mayli: 不用啊
<mayli> hamo: 应该正确的写法是？
<kevinyings> hamo 那是因为你们没看到我，我的C烂的一塌糊涂
<kevinyings> hamo 我觉得我没在C里碰到过这个函数，所以我应该比他烂点
<xiangfu> kevinyings, :-)
<xiangfu> hamo, 这个职位多少薪水？
<kevinyings> xiangfu 等我查一下
<kevinyings> 考，好烂a
<xiangfu> mayli, strcat 不需要malloc. :)
<xiangfu> 也不需要 memcpy. :)
<kevinyings> xiangfu 原来如此
<hamo> 。。。
<hunt_O> imadper: mint有國內源不 = =
<mayli> xiangfu: 看起来我也别鄙视了 cc hamo
<hamo> 。。。
<mayli> xiangfu: 要是告诉我这个，char *dest, const char *src，我就不会想歪了了
<xiangfu> mayli, :-)
<xiangfu> mayli, 你加了malloc 就变复杂了。
<xiangfu> mayli, 要考虑 free 啊。
<xiangfu> C 最不爽就是操作字符串。
<xiangfu> 麻烦。
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 不需要？
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, man strcat 看看
<mayli> xiangfu: 的确是，话说要是dst不够长咋办，"the dest string must have enough space for the result"
<xiangfu> mayli, 那就是你的问题了。
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 是要先准备好？
<sd44> 这是C的麻烦之处吧。。。
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 你也可以不准备好就上。segment fault 有可能会出现。：）
<sd44> 你怎么准备好？
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 要正常使用 还是得有 malloc的上下文吧
<sd44> char **dest...?
<kevinyings> 果然是+1到什么地方结束的问题
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 对啊。具体看代码了。也午dest 够长。：）
<banxi1988> hi,我很久就想问了，就是怎么连续返回多个层级，目前我是这样做的   cd .. && cd ..  && cd ..
<hunt_O> banxi1988: cd ../../..
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 你最近在做啥呢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 编译驱动选择内核版本的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390730 大家好，我现在联系linux下的驱动编写。目前使用的是Ubuntu11.04,内核是3.2.0.23，在/usr/src中，还有2.6.32-2 版本的内核。我的驱动在Make中的地址是/lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build ，里面只有3.2.0.23的内容。由 …
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 写了一个mini-jtag.
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 自己在学习画PCB。烤BGA，学习FPGA。
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 我们写了一个开源的FPGA configure bits 程序。：）
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 额 我还以为你早就会了 你们不是有个产品就是fpga的么
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, VerilogHDL 不太会。简单的还行。
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 有没有比较便宜的 可以自烧录的fpga板？
<jyfl987_> 运行时烧录
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ usb
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 淘宝上有啊。
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 不如自己做一个： http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Mini-slx9
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 重点是 自烧录
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 我说的是 他自己给自己烧录 在运行时
<banxi1988> hunt_0:谢谢，
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 你的“烧录”是什么意思？FPGA本身 掉电就什么都没了。
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 改自己的结构嘛  这个算fpga的烧录
 * adam8157 羽毛球去了
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, FPGA都是上电的时候从外部加载configure bits 文件的。
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 这个要有一个芯片在外边吧？我只知道xilinx 的芯片支持多引导。
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 你可以配置他从什么地方加载configure bits file.
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 或者像 好奇号那样 几个fpga 互相给对方改
<jyfl987_> 互为镜像
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 最开始的那个镜像从哪来？
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 外部
 * mayli irssi 占的rss是不是有些多啊：83076
<wangguohao> ?
<kevinyings> xiangfu 初学用什么板好啊又便宜的
<xiangfu> kevinyings, 初学什么啊？ C 还是 FPGA 啊？
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 你们为何不搞搞无线电呢
<kevinyings> xiangfu fpga
<wangguohao> linux有什么游戏呢？
<mayli> jyfl987_: 好像搞了
<wangguohao> 火腿/。？
<xiangfu> kevinyings, 自己做学的最快。我就是自己做的。
<wangguohao> 无线电？
<jyfl987_> mayli: 他们没有搞吧
<mayli> jyfl987_: 他们有个WPAN
<xiangfu> kevinyings， 自己写jtag. 自己写verilogHDL
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 那有电子学方面的入门教材么 我是白板一块
<kevinyings> xiangfu 好啊，零件哪里搞
<mayli> jyfl987_: 跑在自己的硬件上面
<xiangfu> kevinyings, https://github.com/xiangfu/mini-slx9-board
<jyfl987_> mayli: 好像是
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ ti: xiangfu/mini-slx9-board · GitHub
<xiangfu> kevinyings, taobao.啊。里边的readme 有零件的taobao link.
<kevinyings> xiangfu 好的
<kevinyings> xiangfu 试试
<jyfl987_> 我前几天找了一个同学借她的电子学教材 看得很晕
<jyfl987_> 十分想吐槽 nnd
<jyfl987_> 那人语文估计都不怎么过关
<xiangfu> :)
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: mayli 有推荐么  电子学的教材 入门级的那种
<jyfl987_> 我有软件基础 只要把硬件的给我讲清楚就好
<wangguohao> 目前``
<wangguohao> 不知道
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, Digital_Design_and_Computer_Architecture
<wangguohao> 你们也喜欢无线电？
<mayli> jyfl987_: 没有…先学电路，再学模拟电路，再学数字电路，再学fpga
<xiangfu> 直接看这个吧
<wangguohao> ````````````````````
<xiangfu> 我就是看的这个
<kevinyings> xiangfu 这本书，这么厚
<xiangfu> 看完了，已经。
<kevinyings> xiangfu 好强大
<xiangfu> kevinyings, 光打印就花了我快100了。
<xiangfu> A4打出来有7～8CM了。
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 你当初学的时候应该和我现在差不多 也是懂软件不懂硬件吧
<kevinyings> xiangfu 只有100，你一页多少钱？
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 不过你学过电路么？
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 电路不是都教的吗？
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 我是文科
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 初中是有教 忘了
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 尼玛
<jyfl987_> 当然 不能短路 串联 并联还是知道的
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 我被秒杀了
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 你现在后悔还来得及
<jyfl987_> 今年过年我要回去找下小学初中高中教材 看看到底教了什么知识点
<jyfl987_> 回头复习下 去理科班考考看
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 你几岁了，大哥？
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 看我nick
<kevinyings> 阿拉个去，秒到哪里都不知道了
<Oooops> jyfl987_: 你it人士，折腾啥电子嘛
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 你几岁啊 小喷油
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 啊，1990
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 研几的
<kevinyings> ？
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 不折腾不行吧 软件搞到后面 要么是 折腾到lisp去 搞形式化语言 要么是折腾到硬件去了
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 额 我二本 比不了
<Oooops> 想靠硬件挣钱了？
<jyfl987_> Oooops: forth那个创始人不满芯片都是寄存器的 不好加速 就自己设计芯片去了 额
<roylez> Oooops: 无良神
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 没有 我只是兴趣驱动
<jyfl987_> 哪个好玩就学学看
<Oooops> 搞实业。做产品？
<roylez> jyfl987_: 这是蛋疼境界够高
<jyfl987_> 所以我也学数学
<Oooops> nnnd 兴趣驱动啊。。
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 对了 我倒是有些想法 可以搞搞
<Oooops> roylez: 有好玩的？
<roylez> Oooops: 没
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 你了解装修的价格么
<xiangfu> ：）
<Oooops> roylez: 招人不。有人找工作
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 装修那种雕饰 你知不知道多少钱？
<Oooops> jyfl987_: 。。。扯到装修了
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 你听我说完嘛  你知道多少钱么？
<Oooops> 那谁知道。那是装修师傅的事情
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 我记得我家里10年前装修 那种吊顶好贵的
<Oooops> 你想做那些自动化设备？贵啥。不贵啊
<jyfl987_> 我在想 可以用3d打印机给人打印那种雕饰的 应该能卖的比现在的便宜
<jyfl987_> 而且定制性很强
<Oooops> 自动雕刻的，早死了一堆
<jyfl987_> 那种工厂生产的没法给你弄出花样来
<Oooops> 因为市场小。
<jyfl987_> 3d打印机这个 做一件都可以 哼哼
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 应该是那时候人定制的需求还不强吧
<Oooops> 搞些阳春白雪的雕刻。其他没市场
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 我不断被秒
<Oooops> 3d打印，这不同了
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 你有3d？
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 不是雕刻 就是家里装修那种有纹路的板子 还有 雕塑 比如一个马头 带福的娃娃什么的
<Oooops> 靠高级的材料
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 买个就是了 几千快
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 不是100w一个
<kevinyings> ？
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 那是超高级的
<Oooops> kevinyings: ..gaoji
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 你去搜下 makerbot 我亲自去观摩过
<jyfl987_> 我加了个邮件组 一组都是搞那个的
<Oooops> 搞啥？
<Oooops> 3d打印？
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 或者就是给稍微有钱的人高装修 做定制的东西 给车子打印外壳 装饰品什么的
<Oooops> 额。
<jyfl987_> 这个得要配合软件 先要有个软件可以拍你的车子快速建模 然后就可以给你打印 比如车头上的狮子这种东西
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 还可以给你的车子做个蝙蝠侠的那种壳 尾什么的
<Oooops> 小件嘛。还需要建模？
<jyfl987_> 你要拿数据喂给打印机啊
<jyfl987_> 现在3d打印就材料贵 其他都没问题了
<Oooops> 接触面，只那么大。后期挫挫就是
<jyfl987_> 要自己挫 就要算人工了
<jyfl987_> 而且量大你就麻烦了
<hunt_O> jyfl987_: 你用掃描不行非得拍照再建模...
<Oooops> 。。觉得纯忽悠。。
<jyfl987_> hunt_O: 扫描和拍照一个意思
<Oooops> 这量不大吧
<jyfl987_> 谁知道呢 现在都是无聊经济
<jyfl987_> 说不定你头一个顾客把装饰品摆车上上街一圈 然后你的顾客量就爆发了
<hunt_O> 我喜歡那個能打印3D打印機的3D打印機...
<Oooops> hunt_O: lol
<jyfl987_> 我看到国外有报道 有个人用3d打印机打印希腊雕像
<Oooops> 那材料都是一种。
<xiangfu> hunt_O, 关键地方都打印不了。所以。。。
<Oooops> 毛
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 还有打印房子的呢！
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 可以用来打印中国人放家门前的石头狮子
<Oooops> roylez: 还不回答。都忘记了。
<Oooops> jyfl987_: 那材料经得起折腾不？
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 他那个材料可以
<jyfl987_> 我去找下报道
<Oooops> 别踹2脚，就散了
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 买个“石头狮子”多少钱？买那些原料多少钱？
 * Oooops 在想。 jyfl987_ 这地主家门口，是可以放狮子。其他人家门口，放一个试试。还吃饭不。
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 这就要算了嘛  不过现在石头狮子很贵的 因为雕刻很麻烦
<Xtaler> 雕刻不麻烦
<Xtaler> 有时间慢慢雕刻的
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 做有钱人生意嘛 你看 oracle怎么发家的
<Xtaler> 一天雕刻一点
<Xtaler> 你要大象都可以雕刻的
<jyfl987_> Xtaler: 顾客等不了
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, (这就要算了嘛  ) 什么算了？
<Xtaler> 要预定的
<Xtaler> 怎么等不了
<Xtaler> 排队呢
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 恐龙呢？有那么大的石头吗？
<Xtaler> 怎么没有
<Xtaler> 你没有见那些巨型佛像么
<Oooops> 乐山大佛嘛
<Xtaler> 这里最多呢
<Oooops> 石头有
<xiangfu> 给我来一个恐龙。
<Oooops> 只是慢
<Oooops> 给钱就有恐龙
<xiangfu> 门口两个恐龙，多COOL。
<Oooops> @@
<Xtaler> 从外国进口的石头都有
<xiangfu> 上写三个大字：博物馆。
<Xtaler> 广东省揭阳那里就是专门做石材的
<Xtaler> 你要什么规格的石材都有
<Xtaler> 有钱就行了
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 算了我没钱。还是给我刻100个蟑螂吧。
<Xtaler> 有电脑雕刻机的
<xiangfu> 1亿个蟑螂。我也是艺术家。
<Xtaler> 你写书法
<Oooops> xiangfu: 你明显有钱人。这么蛋疼，喜欢蟑螂。lol
<Xtaler> 然后用电脑雕刻上去
<xiangfu> Oooops, 我怕蚂蚁刻不了。：）
<Xtaler> 这里人的墓碑都是用雕刻机雕刻的
<Xtaler> 你要什么字体都有
<Oooops> 定制，是挣钱。有钱人，有钱。
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 现在都电脑了。不错。我以为还是手工叱。
<Xtaler> 电脑上有的字体都能给弄
<kevinyings> 可以做个果冻狮子
<Oooops> 雕刻机，都到这市场去了哦。
<xiangfu> Xtaler, 还是3D的电脑能吗？电脑是不是只能搞定2D的？
<Oooops> 我说多年没见过了。
<Xtaler> 雕刻玉石
<Xtaler> 见过吧？
<Oooops> 假透了的玉石吧。
<Oooops> 真的，舍得机器去雕刻？
<Oooops> 大师手上一过，那是啥价格。想想
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 我说这个就需要计算了
<Xtaler> 摆地摊的都是人造玉石
<jyfl987_> 电脑雕刻机怕是买不起吧
<Xtaler> 几十块钱
<Xtaler> 笑话
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 雕刻机多少钱？
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 哦。
<Xtaler> 你说人家买不起雕刻机？？
<kevinyings> 虽说3D，但没解决力学问题啊
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 还有你们那些产品的坑爹外壳 其实可以用3d打印机给顾客定制外壳
<Xtaler> 要是原子弹能合法买卖。他们都能买回来
<Oooops> 雕刻不能代替想象的。3d打印可以随便创造。
<jyfl987_> 是他们 不是你
<Xtaler> 航空母舰都有办法买回来
<jyfl987_> 我只能买打印机 还是廉价的那种
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 都打印什么啊？
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 果冻？
<Oooops> kevinyings: jyfl987_想打印自己的雕像，顺便纵向crew up一下。
<kevinyings> Oooops 哪里找材料啊，萝卜？
<Xtaler> 打印面具
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 我是认真的 我要去打听下现在的这种价格
<Oooops> 。。
<Oooops> 好吧。记得告诉我价格。
<Xtaler> 碟中谍3的那种人皮面具
<kevinyings> Xtaler 材料是什么啊，人皮吗？
<kevinyings> Xtaler 那还是比较便宜的
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 你也有兴趣么？ 我感觉给有钱人做没问题
<Oooops> 还是等细胞打印机吧。
<Xtaler> 软硅胶阿
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 有钱人可能不在乎的是钱 而是你传统的雕刻慢 要等
<Oooops> jyfl987_: 可能有需要
<Xtaler> 充气娃娃那种软硅胶
<kevinyings> Xtaler 懂了
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 我以前在杭州 我一个老乡给一个公司打工 他们给有钱人弄 一个马桶就要几万 额
<Xtaler> 外国人还打印飞机呢
<Oooops> 细胞打印机。直接打印出你的jj*2.
<jyfl987_> Xtaler: 美军已经3d打印无人机了
<kevinyings> Oooops 血压升高
<Xtaler> 打印心脏
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 今年诺贝尔奖那个日本人 给细胞编程了
<Xtaler> 可以打印肾脏了
<jyfl987_> 而且 reset了细胞一次
<jyfl987_> 这个太狠了
<Oooops> 。。
<kevinyings> Oooops jj充血带走身体大部分血液
<Xtaler> 基因工厂不是已经有么？？
<jyfl987_> 建议大家都复习下生物学 以后转行去做cell programmer
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 以后说不定跟杀毒公司一样 自己生产感冒病毒 投放 然后生产疫苗 额
<Oooops> 不明白如何编程的。
<Xtaler> 自己先打预防针才得
<Xtaler> 哈
<Oooops> 编程让jj变方块？
<Xtaler> 当年的731
<jyfl987_> 只是能控制细胞怎么长了
<kevinyings> 哪有啊，细胞打印要解决细胞的自己排布问题啊，不然肾里出现鼻子怎么办？
<jyfl987_> 除了慢 其他都好
<hexgen> Xtaler:我自己安装成功了。。
<jyfl987_> 运行一次出产品 要好几个月 哈哈
<hexgen> Xtaler:oracle11g
<w15_15> 前段时间有打印gun的新闻，估计3d打印会被管制
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 找初中女友，打印一个她
<Xtaler> hexgen: 你牛阿
<Xtaler> 折腾
<Xtaler> 克隆好了
<Xtaler> 不用打印
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 何苦 以后日本女优大概就卖模型了
<Xtaler> 克隆技术比打印还快
<Xtaler> 我怀疑以后到处有克隆人
<jyfl987_> 打印这个叫 自底向上构建 呵呵
<Xtaler> 夜店里面有克隆的明星
<jyfl987_> Xtaler: 现在就有
<hexgen> Xtaler:怎么对某人说话？？
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 我这还剩一卷头发，以后打印出来，带到她家给她看看
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 我好邪恶啊
<Xtaler> hexgen: 你输入某人的昵称
<Xtaler> 然后说话
<Xtaler> 就可以对某人说话了
<hexgen> 用不用加/之类的？
<Xtaler> 不用
<CyrusYzGTt> Xtaler§ 這個貌似早就有了，聽說黑市有賣
<hexgen> Xtaler 这样？？
<Xtaler> 用tab可以补全昵称
<hexgen> Xtaler: 这样？？
<jyfl987_> 不知道能否用3d打印机打印电动机什么的
<Xtaler> 嗯
<Xtaler> 就是那样
<jyfl987_> 到时候可以组装机械人军团
<xiangfu> 你们还真能扯。。。
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 3d打印机应该有个精确度吧？
<xiangfu> 电影看多了。
<Oooops> lol 是喝酒喝高了
<Xtaler> 机器人现在都有很多了
<xiangfu> Oooops, :-)
<Xtaler> 但是还没有那种高度智能的机器人而已
<Xtaler> 都是有人控制的机器人
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 枪都能打印
<archl> jyfl987_: 。。。
<kevinyings> Xtaler 我觉得人一点不搞基
<archl> jyfl987_: 塑料枪支
<Xtaler> 打仗的话，你就可以看到可怕的各种机器人了
<kevinyings> 高级
<Oooops> 啥枪，就一个零件。吹
<jyfl987_> 3d打印机只是个概念 具体实现有各种啊 如果哪天有纳米级别的 不就什么都打印得出来了
<archl> Oooops: 你发明一二个额
<Xtaler> 现在美国就有各种各样的机器人了
<kevinyings> jyfl987_ 材料学没进步都是扯
<Xtaler> 军用的机器人
<Xtaler> 太恐怖了
<xiangfu> IRON MAN。
<Xtaler> 那些军用机器人
<archl> Xtaler: 。杀你不眨眼
<kevinyings> 衍生出一个新兴学科，材料信息学
<Xtaler> 你用枪根本就打不了他
<Oooops> Xtaler: 那些傻机器人，你就踢它，他也不知道你在身边的。
 * zodiac1111 肾脏都可以打印啦？那iPhone20 不用愁啦，233
<xiangfu> Iron Man
<Xtaler> 比如黑夜你躲在草丛里面也没有用
<Xtaler> 他们可以用红外线成像仪器发现你
<jyfl987_> Xtaler: 是的 现在有红外 邱少云这种是属于送死
<Oooops> 见人就开枪？ Xtaler
<kevinyings> 还真有这个学科，我落伍了
<Oooops> 好gaoji
<jyfl987_> kevinyings: 现在投胎还来得及
<archl> Oooops: 当然，机器人只屠杀。、
<Xtaler> 伊拉克和阿富汗很多人就这样死的
<Oooops> archl: lol
<jyfl987_> 伊拉克 阿富汗有许多人死于无人机攻击嘛
<Xtaler> 嗯
<jyfl987_> 机器人不见得要外形跟人一样
<Xtaler> 杀人就像玩游戏一样
<Xtaler> 无人机其实就是真人版的游戏机
<zodiac1111> 显然在袭击之前应该查一下他爸是不是李刚。
<archl> Xtaler: 不是，是bot
<Xtaler> 杀人于千里之外
<Oooops> archl: 感觉回幼儿园了
<jyfl987_> Oooops: 你觉得好像 许多历史上的东西 刚提出来都让人觉得好笑
<archl> Oooops: 去看美国的技术，觉得中国人很努力的从幼儿园逃出。
<Oooops> 真做过，就知道机器人很难过关的。
<zodiac1111> ML遇到瓶颈了
<jyfl987_> 大概那帮人的思路有问题
<jyfl987_> 都把时间花在高硬件上了
<archl>  Ben Kacyra: Ancient wonders captured in 3D
<archl> 这个。
<archl> 不用过关，看到人，就杀。
<archl> 结束。
<Xtaler> 维基解密播放的视频显示就是那样子了
<Xtaler> 想杀那个就杀那个
<zodiac1111> 什么才是人（哲学了）
<kevinyings> zodiac1111 人就是一系列的排序
<zodiac1111> kevinyings, 缺胳膊断腿的呢 = =
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<zodiac1111> kk
<zodiac1111> kk 你是人吗？ 什么是人？
<kk> zodiac1111, 有趣的八卦。  ㍩ 
<Xtaler> 你还不如问他你是神么？
<kevinyings> zodiac1111 被秒了
<zodiac1111> 这是哲♂ 学
<kevinyings> 哈哈
<Xtaler> 准备吃饭了
<Xtaler> 今晚不知道吃什么
<Xtaler> 今天是过节
<nopcall> 今天是节？什么节啊
<Xtaler> 重阳
<Xtaler> 又是九月九
<Xtaler> 那首歌是这样唱的
<Xtaler> 重阳节
<Xtaler> 难聚首
<Xtaler> 痛死我了
<mayli> 菊花
<Xtaler> no
<Xtaler> 不要这么猥琐好不
<Xtaler> 我的左脚大拇指
<kevinyings> 我只看到两个word  一个菊花，一个痛死我了
<Xtaler> 的指甲往肉里面长
<Xtaler> 扎进去
<Xtaler> 就像硬刺一样
<Xtaler> 痛死了
<Xtaler> 用剪刀很难减掉
<Xtaler> 很难剪掉
<kevinyings> 忍着，用剪指甲剪掉
<Xtaler> 碰一下就如同针扎一样
<kevinyings> 准备好大流血的代价
<Xtaler> 已经流血了
<kevinyings> 纱布什么的准备好
<Xtaler> 木有纱布
<Xtaler> 只有消毒药水
<kevinyings> 把肉挖开，指甲剪掉
<Xtaler> 今晚去给医生弄算了我
<Xtaler> 最好打麻醉药
<kevinyings> 先用镊子把指甲往外拉，差不对了剪掉
<Xtaler> 局部麻醉一下
<imadper> 切掉大拇指...
<Xtaler> 我刚在网上买了一把专门剪的剪刀
<Xtaler> 嗯，痛的时候真的想把大拇指给剪下来
<Xtaler> 真的
<imadper> Xtaler: 北京吗? 去清华池.
<imadper> Xtaler: 我也去过一次, 毫无感觉就修好了. 也是甲沟炎.
<Xtaler> 为什么？
<Xtaler> 哦
<Xtaler> 不在北京
<Xtaler> 我起初痛的时候以为是被什么东西刺到了
<onlylove> http://tech.qq.com/a/20121023/000033.htm?pgv_ref=aio2012&ptlang=2052
<kk> onlylove,啥网址y 盛大果壳生变：郭朝晖辞职 手机业务前途不明_科技_腾讯网
<Xtaler> 就是找不到那个刺
<Xtaler> 后来才知道那指甲往肉里长
<Xtaler> 盛大好像销声匿迹了
<Xtaler> 被TX抢过风头了
<Xtaler> PP堂变成QQ堂
<kevinyings> onlylove 硬件部门啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：无法从光盘安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390739 我把映像刻录到光盘后重启，在BIOS设置了从光盘启动，但之后电脑就直接启动了widows 统计信息: 发表于 由 小小菜 — 2012-10-23 17:22
<wujie> 大家好
<kk> wujie, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<onlylove> 现在的出版社和印刷厂一个个大爷似的，买本书难的和什么似的
<kevinyings> onlylove 就是，妹的，还指望能降价呢
<onlylove> 我不指望降价，能原价买到就行
<onlylove> 我爸在家和我说，这书家里买不到，北京有卖，你给我看看……我想，哪有那么费事，当当……然后缺货，然后我都找到出版社门口了，人说没货……
<Xtaler> 买神马？
<Xtaler> 莫邪的书。。。。/
<imadper> Xtaler: 估计是莫言的?
<Xtaler> 莫爷
<onlylove> 和莫言没半毛钱关系
<onlylove> http://product.dangdang.com/product.aspx?product_id=22766601
<kk> onlylove,啥网址y 奇经梅花磁针灸综合疗法 - 图书 - 当当网
<onlylove> 我在考虑是不是联系下印刷厂
<Xtaler> 不找一本九阴真经么
<Xtaler> 地下印刷厂
<Xtaler> 不如在网上找有没有电子版的
<onlylove> 九阴真经？
<onlylove> 电子版……你让我爸看电子版？
<onlylove> 如果是我也就算了
<Xtaler> 有啥不可能呢
<Xtaler> 对吧
<kevinyings> onlylove 拿台打印机打出来
<onlylove> 我在电脑前面坐久了都一堆意见
<onlylove> 你有钱……打印机……
<Xtaler> 那些书都是糟粕
<onlylove> 没有不是糟粕的书
<Xtaler> 真正好的东西，人家都是秘而不传的
<Xtaler> 或者是值钱的东西
<onlylove> 然后都失传了
<Xtaler> 入土了
<Xtaler> 你们不去吃饭//////////////////////////////////////////////
<Xtaler> ？？？
<Xtaler> 今晚又是吃鸭肉
<Xtaler> 柠檬鸭
<onlylove> 我太佩服oracle的hr了，今天忽悠我说，有Linux 基础就可以做那份工作，然后我看了jd和jr以后傻了
<onlylove> 人要两年Linux软件开发经营
<onlylove> 经验
<adam8157> onlylove: JD唬人的多
<Xtaler> HR应该都是不懂技术的
 * maplebeats hr要是搞懂技术，我简历就不会被刷得这么惨了
<Xtaler> HR都要会吹
<onlylove> 剪贴板在哪呢
<Xtaler> 会忽悠
<onlylove> Required Skills
<onlylove> 1. Good working knowledge of C
<onlylove> 2. Good verbal and written English communication skills
<onlylove> 3. Excellent system-level debugging skills
<onlylove> 4. Experience with one or more Linux distributions
<onlylove> 5. Experience with patching and rebuilding Linux packages
<onlylove> Desired Skills
<kk> onlylove:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<nopcall> 有没有usb的linux来做维护的啊
<Xtaler> 表贴了
<Xtaler> 吃饭去
<Xtaler> 肚子在唱歌了
<kevinyings> maplebeats 果然出来了
<adam8157> onlylove: http://pastebin.com/
<kevinyings> maplebeats 结果招了吗
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 什么玩意？
<onlylove> http://pastebin.com/9cLgskrV
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你被招了没？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我怎么知道
<kevinyings> maplebeats 要多久啊？
<onlylove> 我看了以后真的很想骂人，就这样的会linux基础就可以去的话麻烦了
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 月底
<kevinyings> onlylove 这是linux基础吗？
<onlylove> 蛋蛋说说看，oracle这工作要什么样的条件才成
<kevinyings> onlylove 3+年的才能干啊
<onlylove> 我咋知道……人打电话就问我常用命令
<maplebeats> onlylove: 小意思
<adam8157> onlylove: 这个是招普通的software engineer (别叫这么难听的外号...
<kevinyings> maplebeats 大神
<wangguohao> 有人去招聘的？
<onlylove> 那外号不是我起的……
<kevinyings> maplebeats 给跪了
<onlylove> adam8157: 普通的software engineer……真的假的
<adam8157> onlylove: 是啊
<kevinyings> adam8157 这是普通吗？也算啊，用3年linux的应该都知道
<onlylove> adam8157: 当时和我说就是负责解决客户的各种数据库问题，比方说蓝屏什么的……再就是重现故障联系开发调试
<kevinyings> on
<kevinyings> onlylove 蓝屏与数据库有关系吗？
<onlylove> 我怎么可能知道为什么蓝屏
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 老子是破罐破摔
<onlylove> kevinyings: 可能有关系……比方说软件冲突什么
<onlylove> kevinyings: 也可能没关系，比方说硬件质量不过关
<mayli> 11452.68kB/s
<soiamso> kevinyings: 一般都是硬件问题
<onlylove> 其实最主要的还是我觉得自己没有software engineer的能力
<kevinyings> onlylove 你简历上软硬都行的
<kevinyings> ？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 管它的呢，上了再说
<onlylove> kevinyings: 做桌面支持的软硬当然都要过关
<kevinyings> onlylove 我一向先就业。后适应工作
<onlylove> kevinyings: 不管怎么说，先复习下gcc再说
<soiamso> 若果简历都是hr看估计招不到几个
<kevinyings> onlylove 所以我刚干都是累的狗一样的
<kevinyings> soiamso 宁缺毋滥，这是大公司的通病，我很不爽这点
<onlylove> 小公司更牛
<kevinyings> onlylove 怎么牛？
<onlylove> 连培养机会都没，要上手就会的，给毕业生的工资
<soiamso> kevinyings: 其实天天搞逻辑活，应该考 algebra 却问的是算法问题。
<kevinyings> soiamso 看什么代数
<soiamso> onlylove: 其实可以考虑，数据公司，和黄，汇丰类
<wujie> 有没有看LD发布会
<onlylove> 今天去面试，发现面试题很熟，然后突然想起前几天面试刚做过
<wujie> 整合社交了
<kevinyings> onlylove 失业啊
<kevinyings> ？
<soiamso> kevinyings: 就叫algebra,abstract algebra.
<onlylove> kevinyings: 我都失业快仨月了
<kevinyings> onlylove 我面试时都以糊弄为目的
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 有钱人
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 竟然敢失业3个月
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你以为我想啊
<Xtaler> mugebjgd: 你猫出来了
<soiamso> onlylove: 你需要移动，不要只看一个地区吧
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 你不想 你如何失业的？
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我被失业的
<Xtaler> 不是流行裁员么
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 被开的？ 什么理由？
<soiamso> onlylove: 你看上的公司，没有看上你
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 公司做路由的，不要我这个想做sa的
<mugebjgd> onlylove: SA在天朝比较悲催
<onlylove> soiamso: 看上我的公司，不给加班费就算了，帝都给税前3000
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 帝都税前3000多了去了
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 慢慢熬把
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 帝都税前3000的是啥职位啊
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有线网络无法使用！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390745 我的机器是新装的，然后我想新建一个网络连接，但是在配置网络的窗口里都是灰色的不能改变任何东西，连右下角建立连接的按钮都是不能用的！ 输入ifconfig -a 后， 显示有eth0但是没有被分配i …
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 程序员
<dwjie> .
<soiamso> onlylove: 谁叫你在帝都呢，你又不是北京人
<onlylove> mugebjgd: VB程序员？
<soiamso> onlylove: 小城市业这个工资
<Xtaler> 赶不上
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 不知道
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 我又不在帝都
<onlylove> 我在家都能接近3000我为什么在帝都也拿3000，我又没病
<soiamso> onlylove: 我家在中国的话，这话就不对了
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 所以就别去帝都阿
<dwjie> .
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 去哪？
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 家附近
<Xtaler> 去边疆
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 出国
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 台湾省
<Xtaler> mugebjgd: ？
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你觉得我像能出国的样子啊
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 柬埔寨缅甸你能去吧
<soiamso> onlylove: 估计天津也差不多，还不用挤？
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 毕竟那里民主了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 家附近连Linux是什么都不知道，用易语言开发个程序都是神
<Xtaler> 叫mugegjgd帮你
<fhmdgxs> 你家哪的
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 太先进了
<fhmdgxs> 怎么那么鄙视你家的人
<onlylove> Xtaler: 我也这么想的
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 不懂易语言的路过
<onlylove> 我没鄙视，我说的是事实
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 变性去
<fhmdgxs> 哪里
<onlylove> 烟台
<soiamso> onlylove: 转程序员吧
<Xtaler> 那里有天鹅么？
<Xtaler> 好像有天鹅
<Xtaler> 对吧？
<fhmdgxs> 我去 我更得鄙视你， 你连山东一起鄙视了。。
<onlylove> 声明，烟台没那东西
<mugebjgd> 烟台好地方啊
<mugebjgd> 鸭梨
<fhmdgxs> 富士康好牛的
<mugebjgd> 鸭梨大的很
<Xtaler> 烟台有天鹅？
<fhmdgxs> 怎么能不懂linux
<onlylove> 富士康好牛的，一跳好几个
<Xtaler> 1X个了
<onlylove> 富士康在烟台只是制造工厂
<onlylove> 不是研发
<fhmdgxs> 有的
<fhmdgxs> 我有同学在那
<onlylove> 一个造机箱的
<soiamso> onlylove: 山东的应该去上海吧
<onlylove> soiamso: 离帝都更近，上海390帝都360
<fhmdgxs> 我也在北京找不到工作， 都是山东的， 巧合么
<soiamso> fhmdgxs: 北京有什么好？
<fhmdgxs> 赚得多
<fhmdgxs> 我这种土鳖也就在北京跟老家这两个地方呢
<onlylove> 你山东哪里的
<fhmdgxs> 东瀛
<onlylove> 东营，咋不去油田
<onlylove> 济南也成
<onlylove> 济南那边有嵌入式开发
<onlylove> 难道真的要转程序员……
<onlylove> 吃饭去，吃饱了再考虑这问题
<fhmdgxs> 油田没意思
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 北京赚得多？
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 还不如深圳呢
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 12.04 安装显卡驱动失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390747 配置waste@waste-Y471A:~$ uname -a Linux waste-Y471A 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 笔记本是联想的Y471A 系统是ubuntu 12.04 64位的。。 是不是少装了什么包呢？请各位前辈指 …
<alpha080> veer进水定屏了，现在只能用键盘，谁知道怎么修？
<wujie> 我的3A本
<wujie> A6-4400M ATI7670M
<maplebeats> wujie: 没有抓狂？
<wujie> 哦，没、
<wujie> 自己编译驱动
<maplebeats> wujie: 不是有硬伤么
<mayli> alpha080: 再买个新的，又不贵
<wujie> http://b158.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/9c16425e-8436-4c06-8198-ae0e8177665d/VIXFLcyyjjQUs7ATPtoieqWv0MW4vhxeaAZRydbGjyA!/b/dCejN17zFwAA&bo=IAPBAQAAAAABAMQ!
<wujie> APU很给力
<wujie> http://ctc.i.gtimg.cn/qzone/space_item/orig/0/62576_1.gif
<maplebeats> wujie: 摸摸我的i3
<wujie> 没意思，现代游戏和应用多数调用的是GPU
<wujie> I3的HD3000不太靠谱
<alpha080> mayli: 拜托，手上还有其他的手机可用，我只是想把它修下，权当自己练手
<cleamoon> wujie, 應用調用gpu不多吧
<maplebeats> wujie: HD3000挺好的啊
<mayli> alpha080: 可能是屏线进水坏了，也可能是触控进水坏了
<mayli> alpha080: 晾干了再试试吧
<wujie> 恩 ，相当与GF 310
<alpha080> mayli: 干了几个礼拜了。。。
<mayli> alpha080: 不知道了，如果是真干了的话，那就是芯片故障了，你debug吧，祝你好运
<alpha080> 好吧。。抓瞎了，这方面硬件知识为0
<wujie> 我的核显是 HD 7520G
<wujie> 你们看了LD的发布会没，据说会推出Deepin Talk了
<maplebeats> wujie: 那个有什么用
<maplebeats> wujie: deepin talk不会是用....python写的吧
<wujie> 是HTML5+CSS+GTK3写的
<maplebeats> wujie: 深度上GTK3了？
<wujie> 恩
<maplebeats> wujie: dtk没发现啊
<wujie> 还没下载，还在开发，据说还会在下个系统里绑定驱动精灵和搜狗拼音输入法还有WPS，这个只有LD有
<maplebeats> wujie: 我只对深度的播放器有那么点兴趣，现在的深度播放器功能又弱占用资源又大。。。
<wujie> 下个版本会优化的，加入了类似QQ音乐的功能
<maplebeats> wujie: 希望吧，只要不做成LD only，一切都好说
<lotutu> 请问怎么禁用Gnome3中发现新硬盘分区时的操作提示？
<lotutu> 比如挂载分区的时候，会弹出一个提示，询问操作
<lotutu> 或者插入U盘的时候
<wujie> 恩恩，感觉LD是桌面版的安卓了
<maplebeats> lotutu: 把gvfs卸载了
<wujie> 发现个BUG，就是无法识别MP3
<wujie> USB3.0
<maplebeats> wujie: 和usb3.0有什么关系？
<wujie> 我的台式机USB2.0 ，安装danbian后，MP3能识别，
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教：屏幕出现闪烁和位移情况 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390752 在这里想向你们请教个问题。我刚刚接触笔记本ubuntu11.10系统，今天通过“更新管理器”更新了所有的软件,重新启动计算机后，屏幕最上方出现了闪屏现象，而且原来在屏幕左边的启动器一栏 …
<ningyu1> ubuntu 12.04的输入法指示器看不到了怎么办啊
<ningyu1> 有人知道怎么解决吗，谢谢了
<maplebeats> ningyu1: 重启一下输入法
<ningyu1> 怎么重启……
<maplebeats> ningyu1: 不知道！
<mayli> maplebeats: 话说原来那个O_o机器人的google搜索功能挺好的
<mayli> freeflying: 膜拜大牛
<maplebeats> mayli: 哪里
<mayli> maplebeats: 很久很久以前吧，频道里有好几个机器人的时候
<wujie> 现在只有KK
<wujie> HI KK
<wujie> kk是什么控制的
<maplebeats> mayli: 我也有个机器人，可以用qq互通
<ningyu1> 搞定了，谢谢
<mayli> maplebeats: 回头找高手( freeflying )搞几个好玩的机器人吧
<wujie> http://user.qzone.qq.com/374121969/blog/1350387906
<kk> wujie,啥网址y L O V E [http://374121969.qzone.qq.com]
<lotutu> maplebeats, gvfs删除掉没有别的后果吗
<lotutu> maplebeats, 有没有什么禁用选项之类的
<lotutu> maplebeats, gvfs东西好像有很多
<wujie> APU安装驱动 http://user.qzone.qq.com/374121969/blog/1350387906
<wujie> 我的QQ空间
<maplebeats> lotutu: 应该有吧，很多东西依赖gvfs。。。
<wujie> 呃，刚写的
<maplebeats> lotutu: 其实严重后果应该没有
<ningyu1> 配置玩fcitx之后必须要重启一次x window 吗
<maplebeats> ningyu1: 不用
<maplebeats> ningyu1: 。。。载入环境变量注销一下就行了吧
<genio> 有什么screen capture tool不需要依赖giblib的吗？
<jiero> maplebeats: 你丫的在烟台？
<maplebeats> jiero: 我在重庆
<ningyu1> ／msg ningyu1 asdf
<jiero> maplebeats:  哦。输入错误了。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。。。。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你比较好欺负。
<maplebeats> jiero: ?
<maplebeats> jiero: 小心我叫ee过来骂你
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: ee 骂我？你见过？
<maplebeats> jiero: 没有，我会让它干的
<jiero> maplebeats:  。。。
<jiero> maplebeats:  我看到你就想到两个核的桃子 （我绝对不会主动去吃的水果）
<jiero> maplebeats: 为啥呢。
<maplebeats> jiero: ....
<lotutu> maplebeats, 嗯，还是不冒风险了。我还是再找其他的解决方案吧
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 启动 usbmuxd.service 出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390754 Code: $ sudo systemctl enable usbmuxd.service 给我这个： Code: The unit files have no [Install] section. They are not meant to be enabled using systemctl. 求大神解救 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2012-10-23 19:25
<lotutu> maplebeats, 谢谢你的帮助
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 问个问题，ibus 能像搜狗输入法一样使用+-号来翻页吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390756 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 SF_Chipan — 2012-10-23 19:29
<microcosm> 为什么我的无线网不能用？？？
<microcosm> 上面说“无线网络已通过硬件开关禁用”
<microcosm> 每人帮帮我吗
<mayli> microcosm: Fn+f2
<microcosm> mayli:大侠，Fn是什么？？？
<roylez_> microcosm: 笔记本的键
<Xtaler> Fn是笔记本上特有的快捷键
<microcosm> 真行，大哥们，你们就是神仙！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<sd44> 。。。。。。。
<microcosm> mayli, ：特别是你
<maplebeats> .......
<microcosm> 谢谢
<Xtaler> 妹丽
<Xtaler> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 小姑娘升仙了 :D
<Xtaler> 成上帝了
<Xtaler> OMG
<Xtaler> ！
<theG0D> alvin_rxg: winning
<Xiaolei> ????
<Xiaolei> 怎么没人啊？？
<Xtaler> 吃饭
<Xtaler> 回去睡觉了
<Xiaolei> 。。。。。。
<Xiaolei> 早着呢
<mosesofmason> ?
<Xtaler> 24小时没合眼了
<Xtaler> 现在头重脚轻
<Xtaler> 外面好像有在放炮的声音
<Xtaler> 奇怪
<onlylove> 你干什么24小时不合眼？debug？
<Xtaler> 上班
<Xtaler> ，看电影
<Xtaler> 上网
<Xtaler> 聊天
<Xtaler> 逛淘宝网页
<Xtaler> 在淘宝上逛街
<Xtaler> 奇怪阿
<Xtaler> 外面是怎么回事？？
<Xtaler> 怎么像是在枪战还是放炮的声音
<Xtaler> ？？
<Xtaler> 怎么回事/
<Xtaler> 像是有枪炮声音
<mosesofmason> 汕頭嗎...
<Xtaler> 嗯
<mosesofmason> O_o
<Xtaler> 放花炮
<Xtaler> 放烟火
<onlylove> 淘宝逛街逛24小时……你太牛了
<Xtaler> 不是阿
<Xtaler> 是晚上睡不着
<Xtaler> 因为上班调换不过来
<onlylove> 你说写代码或者调试或者跟踪什么的我信……你那理由……你该看医生了
 * mosesofmason 你去睡覺吧, 覺得你已經語無倫次了呢 O_o
<dwjie> .
<Xtaler> 以前是一直上夜班
<Xtaler> 现在刚调班
<Xtaler> 轮班
<Xtaler> 我上白班
<Xtaler> 习惯上夜班了
<Xtaler> 突然没有适应
 * mosesofmason o_O
<Xtaler> 晚上的时候还是很精神
<Xtaler> 整个晚上不困
<Xtaler> 到天亮就开始困了
<mosesofmason> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/10/22/0132217
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y Solidot | 我们并不需要连续睡8小时
<Xtaler> 晚上睡不着
<Xtaler> 就上网了
<Xtaler> 上到天亮
<Xtaler> ，然后就上班到现在
<genio> 请问xrandr如何指定LVDS1为primary?
 * Xtaler 走了
<mosesofmason> ...
<genio> xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary --output VGA1 --mode auto --right-of LVDS1 似乎没用，在LDVS1和VGA1上都存在i3bar，但是tray却跑到VGA1上去了。
<lokirf> 求问是不是现在上Google出毛病了？
<Xiaolei> 是的
<Xiaolei> 貌似又被禁
 * abine1 太困了
<Xiaolei> 每次google被禁，就说明国内发生大事了
<Xiaolei> ......在和谐】
<Fossilet> hi
<Xiaolei> hi
<lokirf> 丫的，真是给跪了
<Fossilet> ...
<Fossilet> xiaolei?
<kk> Fossilet, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<Xiaolei> Can you speak chinese？？
<Fossilet> xiaolei，你认识我吗
<Fossilet> hi kk
<Xiaolei> 你是？？？
<Xiaolei> 台湾？？？
<Xiaolei> 护照？？？
<Fossilet> 我们组哥们叫xiaolei
<Fossilet> 还以为是你呢。。
<Fossilet> ft
<Xiaolei> 什么意思？？？
<maplebeats> 哪个组
<Fossilet> webqq的消息，ubuntu 12.10下可以收到系统提示了
<Fossilet> 请问是哪个包干的？
<Fossilet> 真牛逼
<Fossilet> webapps
<Xiaolei> ......
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 。。。
<Fossilet> 公司的运维组：）
<Xiaolei> 我瞎混
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 你们公司还招人的。。。
<Xiaolei> 什么公司？？？
<Fossilet> 那天打开webqq，提示是否要装软件，就装了
<Fossilet> 不知道装了哪个
<Xiaolei> 。。。。。。都装了
<Fossilet> 招啊
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 招实习生么
<Fossilet> 我是说起到集成效果的包名字
<Xiaolei> 什么公司啊？？？？
<Fossilet> 正在招
<soiamso> Fossilet: 招老实习生吗
<Fossilet> 进入尾声了啊
<maplebeats> 应该是webapp的功能吧，webapp连qq邮箱都支持
<Fossilet> 招啊。。
<Fossilet> maplebeats,
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 哪个公司啊，求内推啊
<Fossilet> 我看到个unity-webapps-qq-mail
<Fossilet> 但这个是打开qq邮箱的时候才提示的
<Fossilet> 我打开的web2.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Q+ Web - 腾讯官方为您提供的一站式网络服务 (@ qq.com)
<Fossilet> maplebeats, 真来啊...
<Fossilet> alvin_rxg, ?
<Xiaolei> 马上去应聘啊
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 我还开玩笑啊。。。现在谁给我offer我就跟谁歧意
<maplebeats> s/歧意/走/
<genio1> chromium的话，修改Search Engines Settings里google相应参数，改成http://www.google.co.jp/search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{google:originalQueryForSuggestion}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q=%s
<kk> genio1 ⇪ ti: Google
<Fossilet> 五笔...
<Xiaolei> 。。。。。。
<Xiaolei> ibus的飘过
<maplebeats> 。。。
<Xiaolei> ----------------------分割线---------------------------
<Xiaolei> 换个话题
<maplebeats> 呃
<Fossilet> 谁能解决我的问题？
<genio1> 从来不用google-cn或google-hk，没遇到过google没法搜索或是无法从搜索结果页跳转的问题
<Xiaolei> 大家推荐点linux方面的书看看
<soiamso> Fossilet: 可以去看看apt 的安装历史
<roylez_> Xiaolei: google
<maplebeats> Xiaolei: LFS
<Xiaolei> 。。。。。。
<soiamso> Xiaolei: 内核？还是应用？
<Xiaolei> 应用
<maplebeats> Xiaolei: LFS
<Fossilet> soiamso, 我不知道包名字
<Fossilet> 搜索qq找不到
<Xiaolei> shell，命令，啥的
<soiamso> Fossilet: 知道日期就可以
<Fossilet> 不知道啊
<Fossilet> 我们缺人
<soiamso> Fossilet: ubuntu software center 里面有个历史
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 缺人就招我啊
<soiamso> Fossilet: 最笨的方法，从上到下猜
<Fossilet> 才不到
<Fossilet> 猜
<Fossilet> maplebeats, 你是做什么的啊
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 做运维啊
<soiamso> Fossilet: adobe air ?
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 我要实习
<Fossilet> 好啊
<Fossilet> 简历？
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 先给我说是什么公司在哪里里吧。。
<Fossilet> haha
<Fossilet> 能帮我解决我的问题吗？。。。
<genio1> Fossilet: 什么问题？
<imadper> maplebeats: 腾讯还没给你消息?
<Fossilet> 哪个ubuntu 12.04使得腾讯的web qq的消息提示和桌面的消息提示集成？
<maplebeats> imadper: 说是月底。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 哦, 那你别急呀!
<Fossilet> genio1, 错了，是12.10
<Fossilet> 新功能
<imadper> maplebeats: 腾讯不会跟baidu一样无良的   cc hamo
<genio1> Fossilet: 呵呵，抱歉～从来没用过ubuntu,同样从来没用过qq。恐怕是帮不上您了
<imadper> Fossilet: 你用chrome了?
<imadper> chrome可以开启桌面提醒.
<maplebeats> imadper: 我没急啊，我只是想找个东西固定一下，然后去干事
<imadper> maplebeats: 刚去微薄黑了hamo一把, 开心了.
<maplebeats> imadper: 求个地址，我也去黑一把
<imadper> maplebeats: 不知道我暴露他合适不....
<imadper> maplebeats: 你自己管他要吧~
 * imadper 
 * imadper 
 * imadper 反正不想暴露我自己~
<maplebeats> imadper: 微博不就是用来暴露的么。。。
 * imadper lol
 * maplebeats ...
<imadper> maplebeats: 我女朋友都不知道我的微薄....
<imadper> maplebeats: 不同的社交平台, 我留给不同的朋友了
<imadper> maplebeats: 不太希望有交集.
<maplebeats> imadper: 你，肯定没干好事
<onlylove> 蛤蟆暴露了，大象你也差不多了
<onlylove> 所以不想自己暴露就别暴露蛤蟆
<imadper> onlylove: 谁是大象?! 你才是大象, 你们全家都是大象!
<imadper> onlylove: 所以我刚刚没暴露hamo...
<maplebeats> imadper: 你中山大学的？
<imadper> maplebeats: 我川大的呀!
<maplebeats> imadper: 哦
<imadper> maplebeats: 你才是中山的, 你们全家都是中山的!
<maplebeats> imadper: 我中二
<imadper> maplebeats: .....
<maplebeats> imadper: 我只有一个同学是川大的
<maplebeats> imadper: 而且还不熟
<Fossilet> imad
<Fossilet> imadper, 是firefox
<maplebeats> imadper: firefox的功能 ？
<soiamso> Fossilet: firefox 的 extension ?
<Fossilet> 没有啊
<Fossilet> 看来你们都不用ubnutu 12.10啊
<soiamso> Fossilet: 可以监听 dbus 讯号，看看哪个发出来的，有应用的名字
<Fossilet> 不会。。。
<soiamso> Fossilet: google
<soiamso> Fossilet: 连ibus的输入也可以看得到
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 我今天才给我一个新手linux同学装了台arch。。。
<maplebeats> ubuntu注定不能用了
<onlylove> 这都可以……
<onlylove> 新手怎么给装个fedora或者ubuntu这种好上手的
<Fossilet> 可以有简单的方案吗
<imadper> maplebeats: arch 才没法用...
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 对付这种情况我选择的就是无视掉。。。
<soiamso> Fossilet: .
<maplebeats> imadper: 不啊，他用得挺开心的。。。苦了我自己
<Fossilet> haoba
<imadper> maplebeats: arch太苨马心惊了... 前两天升级systemd, 死活不敢重启... 怕再也起不来了...
<genio1> imadper: 哈哈哈～
<onlylove> 看，遭报应了吧
<maplebeats> imadper: 。。。不会吧，我升级升得很high啊。。。半小时前才把无线驱动搞阵亡了
<nopcall> 有没有什么linux的维护系统呢 能装到u盘上的。
<maplebeats> nopcall: 有很多
<nopcall> 比如？
<onlylove> 都能装优盘上吧……
<onlylove> slax，puppy
<soiamso> nopcall: clonezilla
<nopcall> 要自带维护工具吧。。
<soiamso> nopcall: clonezilla里面什么都有啦，test disk都有
<nopcall> ok 谢啦
<genio1> 我用knoppix
<Fossilet> sigh
<maplebeats> 奥巴马赢得终极辩论 称如连任将对华施压--------------->奥巴马万岁
 * theG0D wa
<roylez_> maplebeats: 对华施压的是好总统，打击恐怖组织，义不容辞
<soiamso> maplebeats: GD 终于要正视内需问题了，整天收税补贴出口搞得国货比进口还贵
<onlylove> 奥巴马对华施压……他上任的时候就这么说的，就是这4年没见什么动作
<hualet> 请问ubuntu如何关闭A卡
<onlylove> 先问你的主板能不能
<soiamso> hualet: 这个问题是如何关闭N卡
 * theG0D 施压=借更多的钱
<hualet> onlylove 问主板能不能？时说BIOS？
<onlylove> hualet: 差不多吧，如果bios里面不能再考虑别的方法
<hualet> onlylove， 好像不能，没有找到那个选项
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装软件出现问题，用-f也不行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390764 sudo apt-get -f install 正在读取软件包列表... 有错误！ E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages E: 无法解析或打开 …
<onlylove> hualet: 你确定里面的选项你都明白什么意思不……
<onlylove> hualet: 我就一块显卡，没法帮你，我没做过那个
<hualet> @kk,别人还没有回答我的问题，那我就先回答你的吧，我的解决办法是直接删除错误中显示的文件。。。
<maplebeats> hualet: 我记得是通过acpi关的吧，有个命令
<hualet> maplebeats,嗯，我看见网上有个用acpi_call的方法，但是对我的电脑无效
<onlylove> hualet: kk是bot……定时从论坛里面拖新帖子过来……
<maplebeats> hualet: 你装acpi了么
<Fossilet> https://one.ubuntu.com/music-store/artist/38625/qq
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* OpenID transaction in progress (@ ubuntu.com)
<kk> Fossilet ⇪ ti: OpenID transaction in progress
<hualet> onlylove  嘿嘿，没有太来着混过，不知道。。。
<Fossilet> 这个艺术家叫qq
<Fossilet> alvin_rxg, 机器人？？
<maplebeats> Fossilet: 目测是个title机器人
<hualet> maplebeats, github上有一个acpi_call的内核模块，安装以后就能使用那些命令了，但是我用了以后显示failed。。。
<maplebeats> hualet: 人品了。。。PS:我N卡
<soiamso> hualet: N板
<soiamso> hualet: ?
<hualet> soiamso, ATI
<georgetso> 各位晚上好
<hualet> maplebeats, 。。。。。。
<georgetso> 请教问题
<hualet> soiamso, 有办法么？
<maplebeats> georgetso: speak
<georgetso> 一个c++界面程序，有一句 system call, 请求后 prompt password input, 我该怎么做？
<maplebeats> georgetso: .......当我没说，我不会C++
<georgetso> or c
<Fossilet> 看不懂问题~
<georgetso> or whatever
<soiamso> georgetso: set uid
 * hamo 求请教GTK！
<maplebeats> hamo: 你卖萌
<hamo> maplebeats: 我？
<georgetso> wait a sec, working on my apple now
<hamo> maplebeats: 啥年纪了，卖不动了
<soiamso> hamo: .
<georgetso> 吃好了.
<georgetso> 我的问题是，我有一个GUI程序，会调用 openssl pkcs12 -in ininin -out outoutout
<georgetso> 在终端里这么写，会出现 Enter Import Password: 让我输入密码
<georgetso> 但是我是在GUI程序中
<georgetso> 我该如何做才能输入密码？
<maplebeats> georgetso: pipe?
<georgetso> how?
 * maplebeats 我瞎猜的
<Fossilet> georgetso, 什么GUI？。。。
<georgetso> Fossilet: cocoa
<Fossilet> ..
<soiamso> georgetso: redirect to a file object? 这个在C++有吗？
<theG0D> JJ
<Fossilet> 找控件去吧
<soiamso> georgetso: file like object
<Fossilet> 输入password的widget
<theG0D> Fossilet: 鬼
<onlylove> 萌有多重啊，蛤蟆这么快就卖不动了
<georgetso> Fossilet: 呃，，完全不知所云
<georgetso> 没有这个东西吧
<soiamso> georgetso: 我也不会说，什么垃圾套件
<Fossilet> 你需要密码隐藏吧
<Fossilet> 这可不就是找合适的widget吗
<soiamso> georgetso: mac是一个unix，总会有一个posix的接口干这个的吧
<Fossilet> 或者有相关的选项
<hamo> onlylove: ...
<Fossilet> 加密文件的应用吗？
<Fossilet> 那你可以用相关语言的绑定啊
<Fossilet> 不用调用外部命令
<Fossilet> 相关加密算法的object-c库即可
<hanchaodi> 有人买
<hanchaodi> 哇真的有人啊这里
<Fossilet> 这样传递你输入的密码不就很自然了吗
<Fossilet> ...
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<Fossilet> test
<Fossilet> ㍭..
<kk> Fossilet, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<jusss> 手机快播很好很强大
<Fossilet> http://test.com
<sd44> 哈哈，手机快播太给力了。。。。。
<sd44> 无广告无插件，直接播放。。
<hanchaodi> 日 在这里面宣传快播
<Fossilet> 。。。
<jusss> 快播是这个星球上最好的
<hanchaodi> 最好的什么
<onlylove> jusss，你就别test KK了
<jusss> 自己想去
<jusss> onlylove: 只是看自己断网没。。。
<jusss> gmail的附件真是恶心，就像android的蓝牙一样恶心
<jusss> google的那群人脑子有毛病呀，搞得android的蓝牙只能传mp3 txt后缀的文件，传个apk都不行，gmail的附件也是脑子有毛病，不允许exe文件，
<pityonline> jusss: dropbox
<nopcall> 你传东西没有压缩的习惯么？
<fhmdgxs> 蓝牙是不是只是一种介质跟协议， 能下个第三方支持蓝牙的app试试么？
<jusss> 就几兆，压缩啥
<cleamoon> jusss, 不允许exe很正常吧...
<jusss> cleamoon: 为毛不允许
<jusss> cleamoon: apk咋也传不了
<cleamoon> jusss, 有各种bug
<jusss> 难道不知道还有解压缩自动执行这种问题吗，
<worm> 我悲剧了……在装了12.10后，我习惯性把kubuntu-netbook也装上了，然后现在我就算进到unity看到的窗口都是KDE风格+Gnome外边框的，丑死了……
<jusss> cleamoon: 压缩也解决不了中毒，为毛不允许
<jusss> 就是坑爹
<jusss> 要不是为了它的imap idle.真想换邮箱
<cleamoon> jusss, 大部分服务器都不允许exe的
<Fossilet> worm,
<pityonline> jusss: 压缩后体积小，上传下载速度都相对会快点儿吧
<jusss> cleamoon: 他们脑子有毛病吗，为毛允许
<worm> Fossilet: 有解决方案么？
<jusss> cleamoon: 不允许
<Fossilet> 删除了不就的了吗
<worm> 是啊……我然后马上apt-get purge kubuntu-netbook，结果发现那是个Meta包……
<jusss> pityonline: 就几兆
<worm> 然后apt-get autoremove没动作……
<cleamoon> jusss, 你想想win2000那安全性，再随便上传exe，那服务器不直接就死了
<Fossilet> worm, apt-cache rdepens kubuntu-notebook?
<jusss> pityonline: 不是很大，现在邮箱的附件限制是50兆
<Fossilet> 再把kubuntu-desktop要删除吧
<jusss> cleamoon: 他们的邮箱系统不会是在win2k下吧
<jusss> cleamoon: 不是有postfix sendmail之流吗
<cleamoon> jusss, 肯定不是...只是习惯而已...
<worm> Fossilet: 又是Meta包，purge之后nothing else happened.
<Fossilet> 看它相关的包
<jusss> cleamoon: 还有恶心的邮件过滤
<Fossilet> 肯定要删除掉实际的包
 * pityonline 掉线
<Fossilet> aptitude里面看去
<worm> Fossilet: kubuntu-netbook的Reverse depend是空的……
<jusss> cleamoon: 给我推荐个啥附件也能传的邮箱吧
<jusss> cleamoon: gmail是真用不习惯
<worm> Fossilet那删啥？我记得之前在10.04到12.04都是可以KDE和Gnome共存的啊……
<jusss> 连个附件都不让传
<onlylove> 不记得有啥附件也能传的，除非你自己架服务器
<cleamoon> jusss, 自己建
<jusss> cleamoon: ...穷人
<jusss> cleamoon: 雅虎yun
<onlylove> 自己架服务器主要是DNS里面的MX标记而已
<hamo> jusss:  压缩下嘛
<jusss> cleamoon: 开没开免费的pop imap
<jusss> hamo: 在手机上压缩。。
<onlylove> 不允许exe主要是出于安全考虑，早期的邮箱是可以的
<jusss> 俺有个ovi的邮箱，不过nokia把它卖给雅虎了
<jusss> 不知道雅虎允许pop imap不
<onlylove> 但是几次大的蠕虫发作以后，大部分网站的邮箱都不允许exe了
<jusss> onlylove: 蠕虫和exe有啥关系
<jusss> 难道不允许那个exe也能中招
<onlylove> jusss: 这个我不太清楚，反正那时候不少server是windows的，然后冲击波，震荡波之后就都挂了
<jusss> 中招是用户自己的
<jusss> 问题
<onlylove> 但是server中招就不是那么回事了
<onlylove> 特别诸如3389什么的
<jusss> server咋中招的
<onlylove> 人为的
<jusss> 就是传病毒，server又不执行，咋能中毒
<onlylove> 你……咋知道server不执行
<jusss> onlylove: server为啥要执行。。。
<onlylove> 我给你上传，然后添加到自启动，然后强行重启你的server
<onlylove> 明白了不
 * theG0D dropbox正在举行space race，如果你有edu邮箱就可免费扩容好多
<jusss> onlylove: ...权限
<onlylove> 还有，我拿到webshell以后是可以执行的
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在和你说的是windowsserver
<jusss> onlylove: 都有能力重启，干脆删系统文件好了，更快
<alvin_rxg> 他妈的！ 所有的 js Date().getMonth() 都是从 0 开始，偏偏 firefox 里边是从1开始！ damn fuck!
<onlylove> 删系统文件是破坏系统，不能起到传染的作用
<onlylove> jusss: 像木马后门这东西是有需要后台执行的作用的，而且大部分被渗透的机器都只是一个跳板，用来渗透下一台机器的
<onlylove> jusss: 你舍得把自己的替罪羊毁掉？
<onlylove> 实际上我觉得日期这东西还是从1计数的好，毕竟没有0月0号这么一说
<jusss> onlylove: 对网络方面不是很懂，那些hacker也是闲着没事干
<pityonline> 请问 vim 中的 filetype plugin indent on 和 filetype on 所指的 filetype 是同一个吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 那些不叫hacker……
<onlylove> jusss: 总之，互联网并不安全，就这样
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是换邮箱吧
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕早
<jusss> onlylove: gmail是真不习惯
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 前面一个是指缩进plugin, 后面一个是指侦测代码类型开关
<onlylove> jusss: 无所谓的事情，你用别的邮箱也会发现有不舒服的地方
<adam8157> pityonline: p姐壕
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 总比gmail经常发生的附件问题好
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 我还以为 filetype plugin indent on 这一句开启了三个选项呢
<pityonline> adam8157: 请教个问题
<adam8157> pityonline: 您说
<jusss> onlylove: 我想要个earthlink的邮箱
<hamo> adam8157 请教个问题
<adam8157> hamo: 边儿去
<hamo> adam8157 真的
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，那建议不要用雅虎的，据说容易丢信，国内据说网易的还不错，126和163的，不过我上学的时候我学校的网络用126很是纠结，网络中心经常被投诉
<pityonline> adam8157: vim 用 vundle 管理插件，对 vim.org 官网已有的插件直接写名字就行吗？
<adam8157> pityonline: 已有的插件 github上都有, 但是名字需要你search一下(自己写, 错一个字符都不行的
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 进vim 然后:filetype TAB自己一看就明白了
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
 * MeaCulpa_ 有必要vundle么？
<hamo> adam8157 我发现ubuntu有bug...然后debian木有，怎么找不同？
<roylez_> hamo: 你丫的俩星期没干活了
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席
<hamo> roylez_: 谁说的
<jusss> onlylove: 国内的没安全感呀，一查就把你信息掉出来了，国外的还不是那么容易调信息的，
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> roylez_: 我加了个新的tip
<hamo> ...
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: vundle能搜索学习我已有的插件么
<adam8157> hamo: 看版本咯, 看diff的tgz咯
 * hamo 什么情况？
<roylez_> hamo: 2周前的好不
<onlylove> jusss: 你忘了防火墙了……
<hamo> roylez_: 不可能...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 不能
<hamo> roylez_: 就周日那天
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 擦，麻烦，不玩
<jusss> onlylove: gfw？
<roylez_> hamo: redis-search已经搞定了，只不过这边有些收尾的，所以没有commit
<onlylove> jusss: 说起国外的，还是gmail^
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯，就那个
<roylez_> hamo: 你可以上github看我的fork
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 真gaoji
<roylez_> hamo: 还有15分钟又要开会，今天没戏了
<hamo> roylez_: 佩服的什么的出来了
<roylez_> hamo: 明天早上4点要起床
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: vundle是傍GitHub的阿...我还以为傍vimscript
<roylez_> hamo: 明天估计也没空
<onlylove> hamo: ubuntu的什么bug?看看是那个包的再和debian 比较下呗？嗯，和debian的sid比较
<jusss> onlylove: google有时也比较坑，看google pinyin就知道了
 * MeaCulpa_ 傍GitHub的用不得
<hamo> onlylove: 这就是要修个ubuntu的bug
<MeaCulpa_> google UI最坑
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 嗯, 那边有个机器人抓vimscript的更新
<onlylove> jusss: 那个……不是老外开的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: git实在太便宜了，现在随便什么代码都起个github repo
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ä¹±
<jusss> onlylove: 那起码老外允许了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 下棋都用github呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://www.wantuhui.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/3115700.jpg
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 盲棋
<onlylove> hamo: 我反正觉得就是看看是哪个包引起的，如果是ubuntu自己的de引起的那没办法了
<maplebeats> http://stock.stockstar.com/SS2012102300002682.shtml
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 还能征婚
<kk> maplebeats,啥网址y “十八大”期间全国封网 预留调整时间 _ 证券之星
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8ef1a8c6jw1dy411t367og.gif
 * MeaCulpa_ google把public translate API关闭了...
<hamo> roylez_: 大晚上的
<onlylove> jusss: 老外不懂中文……google起来又死掉的项目不再少数，比方说google wave什么的
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: filetype detection:ON  plugin:ON  indent:ON 显示的确开了三个呀
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 18大什么时候
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 开了三个又怎样
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 18大什么时候??
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 我怎么知道
 * MeaCulpa_ 尼玛写TestPlan考虑了感恩节，圣诞节，唯独忘了18大
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: vundle 要求 filetype off，这不矛盾了吗？
 * MeaCulpa_ 这下完蛋
<soiamso> maplebeats: 老美还知道投票时间，咱们。。。
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 我不vundle勿问我，我不git勿问我
<jusss> onlylove: 应该有个公司跟google搞下了，感觉现在google有点专横
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: gaoji不？
<pityonline> adam8157: 我看你的 .vimrc 里有的直接写了名字，有的是 .zip 的，有的是 .vim 的
<adam8157> pityonline: 那是那个机器人抓到的名字
<adam8157> hamo: 你那se有消息没
<hamo> adam8157 等
<hamo> adam8157 先修着这个bug再说
<adam8157> hamo: 等hr?
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: vundle4windows? 都不跨OS的还算是vim的东西么，烂
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 那 filetype plugin indent on 和 filetype off 是不是矛盾了？
<hamo> adam8157 .
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 我不vundle勿问我，我不git勿问我
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 没 windows 的事儿
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 有
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧啥？
<adam8157> hamo: hr
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 不提 vundle 了，我就说那两个选项都开了是不是矛盾了？
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: windows的git整合不佳所以有windows的事
<hamo> adam8157 你看上HR了？
<adam8157> ...
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，gaoji
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 不是
<roylez_> adam8157: 果然
<roylez_> adam8157: 也给我留一个啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 什么情况
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 但是显然 filetype off 没起作用啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你们的HR
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥哦
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 打个比方，我打开一个py文件，如果关了filetype, vim不作处理，但是我这时候:set ft=python, 那么filetype plugin indent on仍旧可以起作用
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 大哥我不用 windows，你别往我头上戴……
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 说了filetype只是探测而已
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 你地，明白？
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 就像你可以开启基佬模式但可以关闭基佬探测模式
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 这样你上街就不会想着对别人扫描一下然后试图搞基
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 但若有基佬来搞你，如果你开了基佬模式，仍然可以搞
<MeaCulpa_> pityonline: 你地，明白？
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa_: 你又搞基
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: gaoji
<MeaCulpa_> maplebeats: 嘻嘻，afk, 搞LP去了
<redmorning> Package notecase:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<redmorning> 求解
<maplebeats> redmorning: 求翻译
<redmorning> maplebeats: 好像说某个包找不到 问题我也不知去哪找
<onlylove> 你这弄的那个包
<redmorning> 在装 notecase，然后出现这个提示。
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<onlylove> 我试试吧，只能说记得大概中文系统是这么说的
<mosesofmason> http://goo.gl/ojddf
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 但如果在 .vimrc 中同时写了 filetype plugin indent on 和 filetype off 的话，但还是会显示 filetype detect on。
<pityonline> MeaCulpa_: 我看了 :h filetype-overview 还是觉得很别扭
<jusss> 米国大选啥时候出来
<nopcall> clear
<dwjie> imadper: erc 怎么连接到irc服务器后，自动加入一个频道， 比如#ubuntu-cn ?
<if_else> 各位兄台，gpasswd 修改用户所属组后，如何刷新的用户组权限？
<nopcall> 感觉学了一年编程什么都写不出来。。。囧啊
<onlylove> FF居然突然死掉
<onlylove> 费好大力气重新爬上来
<soiamso> dwjie: google emacs erc autojoin
<imadper> dwjie:  '(erc-autojoin-channels-alist (quote (("freenode.net" "#stumpwm" "#ubuntu-cn"))))
<onlylove> 那个，刚才那个软件包可能是64位系统或者32系统的事，说i386不可用，但是被另一个软件包引用，可能软件包丢失，被替换或者在另一个源可用
<dwjie> imadper: "#stumpwm" 这个是什么？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.10 中文显示有问题，粗细不一的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390777 汉字显示这个样子。。。肿么办？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feihen1991 — 2012-10-23 22:54
<genio1> http://sourceforge.net/也中抢啦？
<genio1> nnd，这个也要被reset啊！？
<dwjie> google 现在垃圾了。。
<genio1> dwjie: 又活过来了，见鬼了
<dwjie> 被屏蔽的东西太多了。。
<dwjie> genio1: 哦
<dwjie> http://duckduckgo.com/
<kk> dwjie,啥网址y DuckDuckGo
<dwjie> 这个不错
<mosesofmason> https://www.google.com
<kk> mosesofmason ⇪ ti: Google
<mosesofmason> https://www.google.es/
<kk> mosesofmason ⇪ ti: Google
<genio1> mosesofmason: 我直接修改chromium里的搜索引擎设置地址为google.co.jp 很稳定
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.co.jp)
<mosesofmason> genio1, 都可以~
<genio1> mosesofmason: 用google.hk会遇到无法从搜索结果页面跳转
<genio1> 忘了查看rssowl.install里它用来从sourceforge下载zip的地址，妈的，现在下载速度慢的像在滴水
<genio1> 说错了,应该是PKGBUILD里的下载地址
<mosesofmason> genio1, 203.208.47.148
<maplebeats> genio1: 换一换就好了
<genio1> 能修改里面的下载地址吗？现在是 source=("http://downloads.sourceforge.net/${pkgname}/${pkgname}-${pkgver}.linux.x86.zip")
<genio1>         md5sums=('0e8cd495b9fb7b2dc6887118890134a2')
<dwjie> 好像不得。。
<dwjie> '(erc-autojoin-channels-alist (quote (("freenode.net" "#stumpwm" "#ubuntu-cn"))))
<soiamso> dwjie: emacswiki 上面有一页介绍
<genio1> mosesofmason: 换什么？
<microcosm> 网速突然慢了好多，欲哭无泪
<maplebeats> microcosm: 我也是。。。
<mosesofmason> genio1, 下載點?
<microcosm> maplebeats, 怎么会是啊，
<maplebeats> microcosm: 要开十八大了
<microcosm> maplebeats, 不是11月份才开始吗，现在句iu
<maplebeats> microcosm: 现在开始测试嘛
<genio1> mosesofmason: 如果找到了sourceforge里一个比较快的mirror，能直接把这个地址替换掉source=("http://downloads.sourceforge.net ?
<kk> genio1 ⇪ ti: SourceForge.net: Find, create, and publish Open Source software for free
<dwjie> soiamso: 哦
<genio1> kk: 闭嘴，你这丫
<microcosm> 很蛋疼
<kk> genio1, 当然可以。  ㍯ 
<mosesofmason> genio1, 應該可以吧...說換一換的不是我...
<genio1> mosesofmason: 我在试～
<Saxon> ...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: google翻译的api现在要钱了
<genio1> mosesofmason: 搞定了，把mirror直接替换掉整个source=("xxxxxx")，nnd，3秒就down下来了
 * mosesofmason ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<genio1> mosesofmason: 默认的sourceforge下载地址居然告诉我要3小时，nnd，才25MB的东西
<mosesofmason> genio1, sf 太落後了...還是 Google Code 好
<Saxon> mosesofmason: 好多乱码
<mosesofmason> Saxon, ?
<genio1> mosesofmason: 做这个PKGBUILD的太傻逼，非要通过SF
<Saxon> mosesofmason: 你打出的字乱码
<mosesofmason> genio1, sf 到現在都不用雲服務
<mosesofmason> Saxon, 你缺繁體字吧
<Saxon> mosesofmason: 奥
<dwjie> '(erc-autojoin-channels-alist (quote (("#ubuntu-cn"))))
<dwjie> .
<soiamso> dwjie: google & read
<xiangfu> genio1, 你网络问题。
<xiangfu> ：）
<genio1> xiangfu: 什么我网络问题？
<xiangfu> genio1, 没什么。刚看到 ‘……，3秒就down下来了……’
<genio1> xiangfu: http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net 我一直用这个mirror，我这里连它最快
<xiangfu> dwjie, (setq erc-autojoin-channels-alist '(("freenode.net" "#ubunt-cn")))
<xiangfu> dwjie, (erc-autojoin-mode t)
<lainme> genio1: 或许对那人来说sourceforge很快，所以他才不管。
<Tom-Huang> call maplebeats:
<maplebeats> lainme: 就是啊，坑爹
<genio1> lainme: 也许吧。以后我要留意看看PKGBUILD里的下载地址，如果还是SF的就直接把mirror地址覆盖上去替换掉
<dwjie> ok
<Tom-Huang> really like you
<dwjie>  '(erc-autojoin-channels-alist (quote (("freenode.net" "#ubuntu-cn"))))
<xiangfu> genio1, 你要用什么编译？
<dwjie>  
<xiangfu> genio1, 你在用什么编译？
<maplebeats> xiangfu: 除了gcc就只有clang吧
<xiangfu> 一般用downloads.sf.net ，它会自动跳到mirror 上
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge.net: Find, create, and publish Open Source software for free (@ sourceforge.net)
<lainme> maplebeats: 我现在也不管。恩。
<xiangfu>  maplebeats 什么？你说编译器？还有什么 intelcc ，不过我没用过。
<xiangfu> maplebeats, clang 是因为 大Apple 才出名的。：）
<maplebeats> lainme:你也坑我们
<xiangfu> maplebeats, C 编译器有很多啊。
<maplebeats> xiangfu: 出名的就几个嘛
<maplebeats> xiangfu: 在linux下更少了
<Tom-Huang> i loveyou
<xiangfu> maplebeats, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_compiler#C_compilers
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ ti: List of compilers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<genio1> xiangfu: 我这里downloads.sf.net只会指向台湾的一个mirror，草鸡地慢
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge.net: Find, create, and publish Open Source software for free (@ sourceforge.net)
<dwjie> .
<xiangfu> 洗洗睡吧！
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你们米国的电话上网真贵
<mugebjgd> ofan: 60欧才有2G
<mugebjgd> ofan: 真抠门
 * piggybox 无聊，看苹果发布会视频
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行 老婆说官方的4.0太慢了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 准备刷cm
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那不如 fxp
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥东？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我准备给她刷cm 7.2
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 别刷了，硬件一堆问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可是太慢了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://code.google.com/p/freexperia/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: freexperia - FreeXperia - Google Project Hosting
<alvin_rxg> 那你也最好是官方定制的呀，这 cm7 驱动有问题
<alvin_rxg> :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么问题？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 话说我能刷回来么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刷成旧的版本
<alvin_rxg> 键盘，摄像头，喇叭
<alvin_rxg> 随便刷啦。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么刷？
<alvin_rxg> 哦，你老婆的是官方的 cm9 哦。你可以试试 real ICS 那个改过的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用官方的那个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对 官方的cm9
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739569
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: [ICS][Mini/MiniPro/LWW/Active] Real ICS Lite r4 (based on 4.1.B.0.587) ~ 04-Sep-2012 - xda-developers
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比如root吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 必须root吧
<alvin_rxg> 对
<alvin_rxg> unlock
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那还不如cm呢
<alvin_rxg> ............ 随你吧。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 反正都unloack了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: unlock了 保修直接没了
<alvin_rxg> ...................
<alvin_rxg> :D  :D  :D  :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的意思是有没有不unlock 回到老版本的方法、
<alvin_rxg> 反正不是我的手机
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 刷 ftf，用 FlashTool
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 新的真是超级慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: .....
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1568792
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Tutorials | Firmware | FAQ | First Aid - Updated 16/8/2012 - Downloads available! - xda-developers
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 先用sony的软件试试看修复
<ofan> ipad mini发布
<ofan> http://www.apple.com/apple-events/october-2012/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Apple - Apple Events - Apple Special Event October 2012
<gebjgd> ofan: 我正想买个samsung galaxy nexus呢
<piggybox> ofan: 苹果的硬件工艺太夸张了
<ofan> 正在拿nexus 7做对比
<ofan> ipad mini分辨率不如nexus 7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 估计等我的htc dz坏了 我就入个大屏幕的三星
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买个蓝牙键盘
<piggybox> ofan: 我老婆要去买新iMac了
<Kevinyings> ofan, 在lilo中怎么加入crashkernel=64M@16M
<gebjgd> Kevinyings: lilo.....
<Kevinyings> who knows ,help
<piggybox> 这么古老的东西
<Kevinyings> gebjgd, 是的
<gebjgd> Kevinyings: 你是苦逼的SA?
<Kevinyings> gebjgd, 因为简单
<gebjgd> Kevinyings: 既然简单 你就应该会加入
<ofan> piggybox: 米人啊
<gebjgd> Kevinyings: 否则你怎么会选择lilo
<gebjgd> piggybox: 鄙视
<ofan> Kevinyings: lilo太老了，没用过
<piggybox> 连rhel都不用lilo了
<Kevinyings> 啊，谁来教教我啊，我不想做实验啊
<gebjgd> Kevinyings: 自己研究去吧
<ofan> ipad mini $329
<piggybox> ofan: 一年两代ipad，apple丧心病狂
<alvin_rxg> 我可以买 1/10 么？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 苹果快完蛋了
<gebjgd> 为了挣钱而已
<Kevinyings> 靠，无良啊
<ofan> piggybox: 不算多的
<ofan> 闪人
<Kevinyings> http://lilo.alioth.debian.org/
<kk> Kevinyings ⇪ ti: LILO » Homepage
<piggybox> gebjgd: 三星平板卖的很差的，现在ipad的对手只有nexus和kindle hd
<gebjgd> piggybox: 三星平板卖的很好 bestbuy都断货了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 也就是你这个果粉才会这么说
<alvin_rxg> 『对，当初我们进了10台 samsung，是不够卖』
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 草 三星的官方软件部能刷回来
<piggybox> gebjgd: 这是三星自己财报显示的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 多折腾一下吧，也就那么点东西
<gebjgd> unlock去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没辙 只能unlock了
<piggybox> 不过ipad mini没啥新意，不如kindle hd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看上这个了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/handys+smartphones/samsung+handys+smartphones/samsung+galaxy+nexus+weiss+i9250
<piggybox> 倒是新iMac薄得够夸张
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Württemberg Chamber Orchestra - Concerto No. 3 in G Major for Violin and Orchestra, K. 216: II. Adagio
<alvin_rxg> 啊，算了，听 pop
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 张信哲 - 白月光
<Kevinyings> 我宕了两次，进livedvd才搞好的，妹子
<alvin_rxg> 多大点事，换 grub 呗
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 不要
<piggybox> 表要？！XD
<alvin_rxg> 我是直的
<Kevinyings> 你妹
<gebjgd> Kevinyings: 你用的东西都土的掉渣了
<alvin_rxg> Debian 3 嘛
<Kevinyings> gebjgd, 一点不土，grub不爽
<gebjgd> 土人掉线额
<ofan> gebjgd: 买ipad mini吧
<piggybox> ofan: 明显ipad mini的屏幕是个妥协的产物，不想开发者再多一种分辨率去支持了
<gebjgd> ofan: 10寸？
<ofan> gebjgd: 7.9
<alvin_rxg> 我也想刷 2.4.7 了。。可目前没一个好的 rom
<gebjgd> ofan: 不要
<ofan> piggybox: 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 尾毛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 太慢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你玩过了就知道了。 ics 才有完整的驱动
<ofan> 4.1撸过
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我对我现在的 htc cm 7.2很满意
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 电池现在时间变长了
<alvin_rxg> 我的也很长。以前官方 2.3.4 的时候，正常使用，早上8点开始到傍晚刚好没电。现在可以坚持到近半夜
<alvin_rxg> 哎，不想看书，想女人。。 =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 去找越南女
<alvin_rxg> 她睡了， upnp 上早没了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 搞监视？
<alvin_rxg> 上次还在考虑无 arp 的监视…… =.=! 找到一篇论文，也就讲这个可能。没有实现
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 去房间里double check一下
<alvin_rxg> ieee 很可恶
<alvin_rxg> :/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就重新reset了下老婆的手机 还是4.0.4 变快了。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 但是把以前的设置都删除了
<alvin_rxg> 什么叫 reset ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sony的软件里有个recovery
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 点下就玩了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 点下就完了
<alvin_rxg> 治标不治本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无所谓 只要她不说慢就行了
<alvin_rxg> 主要是内存不够。我这边只要可用内存低于 100MB，就开始卡了。开始 kill Home 了。
<alvin_rxg> 340MB 内存很不够啊。软件都不敢开多。。。所以想星期五去学校把 xda 的可用的 GB rom 都下载下来，一个一个测试，看哪个好。
<gebjgd> 时间男啊
<gebjgd> 真有时间
<alvin_rxg> 也就星期五下午。。。
<gebjgd> 想起那个小品了 把你池塘里的王八都捞出来 挨个放血
<gebjgd> 小光准备把网上的rom挨个下载下来 挨个实验放血
<gebjgd> 我现在是个android机器没有root 没有cm rom用起来都不爽
<gebjgd> ofan: 这次去米国感觉没啥可买的东西 平板还不如国内的便宜呢
 * gebjgd 游戏
<Kevinyings>  kvm: version magic '3.6.2-gentoo SMP mod_unload ' should be '3.6.2-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions '
<Kevinyings> 怎么破？
<Kevinyings> 有人没？
<Kevinyings> 救命啊
<alvin_rxg> 还是找女人去破处比较好
<alvin_rxg> 都在玩 gentooooooooooooooo 了，你的知识应该比我丰富
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 为毛啊
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 我很菜的
<alvin_rxg> fuck off
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 这是大实话
<alvin_rxg> 谁让菜鸟玩 gentoo 了
<alvin_rxg> 那你干脆 lfs 好了
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, gentoo说明没说菜鸟不能玩gentoo
<alvin_rxg> 它说了就没人玩了 :D
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, modversion怎么破
<alvin_rxg> 我怎么知道。我是菜鸟
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 额。。。。。
<Kevinyings> 救命啊
<Kevinyings> 谁来救救我啊
<alvin_rxg> 学习ing ....    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinc_filter
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Sinc filter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<alvin_rxg> 格了 gentoo， 装 puppy
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan piggybox knownbad http://www.6park.com/news/messages/98214.html
<gebjgd> kk: 你好次
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan piggybox knownbad http://www.6park.com/news/messages/98214.html
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 你在学图像工程？
<kk> gebjgd, 上午11点。  ㍛ 
<alvin_rxg> 这是图像工程？这只是一个函数而已…………
<Kevinyings> alvin_rxg, 好吧，不是处理噪声什么的吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不是只有图像里才有 noise..
<gebjgd> 显然是信号处理
<piggybox> gebjgd: 眼保健，操
<Kevinyings> geb
<Kevinyings> gebjgd, 我就像这么说来着
<gebjgd> piggybox: 哈哈
<gebjgd> piggybox: 看看 做完一定能瞎
<alvin_rxg> 反正专家又不用做。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看那个小姑娘
<alvin_rxg> 做瞎了也就是，这是我们定点试验的一个结果。这是科学依据啊
<alvin_rxg> 谁做都一样
<gebjgd> http://pop.6park.com/finance/messages/11615.html
<alvin_rxg> 我艹。。。 试验内容里边， 80% 是课上没讲过的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恭喜
<alvin_rxg> 前面几个学期的试验都还好，这学期很多都是这样……一堆资料得自己去找的。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: uni 后边都干嘛的？
<piggybox> 以前gentoo-cn的op好像是维护gentoo龙芯版本的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 做了凸眼。
<knownbad> CM10 好似快些。感觉上也满稳的。
<knownbad> 试用了一阵子后上礼拜也给老妈子的机子刷了 CM10。
<alvin_rxg> 哎……             都改改吧，上半天课，其他时间去玩，这样还近视才怪
<knownbad> 那你跟越南妹出去玩了没？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么UNI后边？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 学制
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有课 还有别的课程设计 还有毕设
<alvin_rxg> 他们很轻松的样子
<gebjgd> ofan: Ipad mini分辨率很差把
<gebjgd> 太次了 渣分辨率
<alvin_rxg> 我艹， 用 qq的都是吃啥长大的？ 手机qq里有个家伙到处点赞。 这他妈的还没有黑名单
<alvin_rxg> 我就不懂了，不就一个“赞”，你他妈都积累了几百万的赞了，这对你到底有啥人生的意义呀？哦，你花了一年的时间拉了5千万的人来点你的赞？... fuckoff
<cleamoon_> 蘋果已經完全變成一個利潤導向的一般企業了。他們的產品不會再有驚喜了
<cleamoon_> 他們在一點一點的把用戶信任度賣成錢，然後希望在用戶信任度消失之前再來個jobs
<cleamoon_> 基本已經進入壯年狀態了，雖強壯且重要但總歸是已經進入淘汰區域的
<piggybox> 是，微软现在倒是反而有点创意，虽然成功的就一个kinect
<cleamoon_> piggybox, kinect真的很有意思
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 在大學裡試了一次，都有想加入M$的衝動了
<cleamoon_> piggybox, kinect是Wii之後的另一個傳奇
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 只希望M$別像任天堂一樣走錯棋就好了
<piggybox> 不过执行不是太好，游戏大部分都是健身的，别的没了
<piggybox> wii走错了哪步棋？
<cleamoon_> piggybox, wii很成功，但是任天堂想錯了
<alvin_rxg> Nintendo 的挑战是手机游戏…… =.=
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 任天堂本身可以靠wii徹底控制家庭娛樂中心
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 但是就像alvin_rxg說的，任天堂偏要集中攻擊掌機
<cleamoon_> piggybox, wii不適合和掌機一起玩
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 結果任天堂就失去了他們有史以來最好的機會
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 然後又在NDS上賠了一筆
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 現在又被手機衝擊
<alvin_rxg> 本来 wii 的竞争对手是 ps\d 和 xbox/kinect ..
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 任天堂今年的報表可好看了
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, +1
<cleamoon_> 任天堂本身可以靠wii要挾sony做apple現在做的事的
<cleamoon_> 低成本的wii就是apple tv
<abine1> 那个任天堂该关门大吉了
<cleamoon_> 任天堂做音樂和app就直接滅掉ps和xbox了
<cleamoon_> 畢竟那兩個成本遠高於wii
<abine1> 现在已经木有翻身的机会了e
<cleamoon_> 記過就是任天堂自己2了
<cleamoon_> abine1, 應該說的確很難翻身
<piggybox> 那两个成本高过任天堂是因为硬件更好
<abine1> 该上天堂了
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 是呀，可是一般家庭娛樂中心用不着那麼好的硬件
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 聽spotify用不着幾十億的浮點運算
<piggybox> cleamoon_: 确实，wii本来很有效改变了行业游戏规则
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 估計就是管理層太固執了
<alvin_rxg> 几十亿的浮点运算。。 是啥概念？ =.=
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 有了wii其實可以放棄nds的
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 就是ps3的那性能
<alvin_rxg> 哦，那对个人是很高了
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 我看有人說在wii上做app，收入小於$3000任天堂就全拿走
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 50%以上在wii下做app的都在賠錢
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 然後所有人就都離開任天堂了
<cleamoon_> 任天堂還是太喜歡以前那種外包做遊戲，然後賣卡帶掙錢的節奏了
<piggybox> xbox上的app听说更贵
<cleamoon_> 明明大家都開始免費了
<piggybox> 好像要交给微软2万才能发布
<alvin_rxg> $3000 不多啊… 连开发游戏的成本都不够
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 貴是貴，但是掙了錢還是規自己的，任天堂那裡超了$3000還要分賬
<abine1> 垃圾
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 是軟件下載時用戶交的錢，稅後要求超過3000
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, app不一定是遊戲
<abine1> 任天堂的主机
<abine1> 很垃圾的
<abine1> 样子看起来就很垃圾了
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, nds那麼詭異的硬件都糟盡了
<abine1> 很2B
<alvin_rxg> :D
<piggybox> 哦，好像微软是发一个patch 2万，所以大家都搞成收费DLC
<alvin_rxg> nds 好像是两个处理器啊，不同频的
<piggybox> 任天堂的硬件一直落后ps和xbox
<cleamoon_> abine1, 任天堂的主要對象是小孩，所以他們不很注重設計
<cleamoon_> 任天堂更喜歡做周邊
<cleamoon_> 在pokemon的周邊上掙的錢已經超過賣wii的遊戲的錢了
<abine1> 他们是属于超级玛丽那个时代的游戏
<cleamoon_> 本身wii有名的遊戲也就幾款
<abine1> 现在的游戏他们玩不动了
<cleamoon_> 任天堂是先行者，但是塊倒在沙灘上了
<abine1> 就是体感游戏吧
<abine1> 嘿嘿
<cleamoon_> 近期不知道任天堂在研究什麼，不知道會不會出手機或平板
<piggybox> wii U那个
<cleamoon_> 但半死總是肯定的了，總資產下降1.3 trillion yen
<piggybox> 完全不知所云
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 那個更2...
<cleamoon_> 人家要是想玩專業遊戲機還去買psp vita或是ps3或是帶kinect的xbox呢
<cleamoon_> wii u就是證明任天堂主管腦子秀逗了的完美證明
<dwjie> .
<abine1> 天亮了
<abine1> 冬天该去干嘛才好呢
<abine1> 去打猎？
<dwjie> 六点整
<abine1> 恩
<abine1> 好冷哦
<abine1> 现在
<abine1> 早上去捉老鼠
<dwjie> 是猫呀。。
<dwjie> 捉老鼠，
<kk>  06:07
<imadper> dwjie: /quit
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-24
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<byzantium> hi, everyone
<byzantium> 有人在吗？
<soiamso> byzantium: .
<abine1> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.0.131.Dup1H8&id=17096532395&
<kk> abine1,啥网址y Gigabyte/技嘉 G1.Sniper M3 主板 Z77/1155接口 双路交火设计-淘宝网
<abine1> 想买这款主板
<abine1> 999
<byzantium> 问一个关于软件的事情
<abine1> 直接问就行
<abine1> 什么事情/？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<byzantium> 就是 一个软件运行越来越慢， 观察软件的内存，句柄，cpu，线程数和软件启动时基本上一样， 还可以从其他什么指标考虑软件运行越来越慢的原因吗？
<byzantium> 谢谢
<nopcall> 大清早不想起床啊 囧。
<soiamso> byzantium: 自己写的软件？
<byzantium> 对的
<byzantium> 做性能方面的测试的
<top> I am conducting a survey to tell me the age of your initial learning programming?
<byzantium> top, the offical language is chinese in this channel
<top> 我现在正在进行一项调查，大家可不可以告诉我你最初学习编程的年龄?
<soiamso> byzantium: 没有观察每一个函数的运行情况？
<soiamso> byzantium: 什么语言写的？
<byzantium> soiamso, 因为 做测试 本身接触到内部代码比较麻烦 而且整个软件系统又比较大  具体观察每一个函数运行状况几乎不可能，因此 需要指标来考察， C++写的
<nopcall> 17岁 易语言 和 C。。
<soiamso> byzantium: systemtap
<byzantium> ?
<byzantium> soiamso, 工具软件吗？
<soiamso> byzantium: 也就是检测其中一个函数是可能的
<soiamso> byzantium: 是啊
<byzantium> 好的  我看看
<byzantium> soiamso, 谢谢
<soiamso> byzantium: 越来越慢，可能实现了一个 O（n^2）类的数据结构？
<byzantium> 但是 这样的话应该导致一些性能指标急速变化呀  从而 我根据这个指标 然后一步一步的进行系统的排查  继而找到原因所在 呵呵
<ofan> byzantium: 做profiling
<soiamso> byzantium: C++没有代码可以作细致的profiling
<soiamso> byzantium: ?
<byzantium> 奥  还需要查一下 因为这个代码是在windows和linux上都运行的软件 还要考虑一下 windows上的工具 麻烦呐。。。
<soiamso> byzantium: Qt ？
<byzantium> soiamso, 不是 就使用C++ 写的 可以跨os的
<soiamso> byzantium: valgrind
<byzantium> all， :-)  谢谢 大家 先尝试用这些工具试试了 thanks
<nopcall> ubuntu12.10 能不能正常装上virtualbox啊？？
<abine1> 能的
<soiamso> byzantium: 这年头还有跨OS的不带套件的，高
<adam8157> imadper: 这倒霉显示器的hub只有显示器power on的时候才有用
<imadper> adam8157: 都这样....
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有人在 UEFI + GPT 下顺利安装的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390807 我之前装过ubuntu 12.04，但是后来搞坏了，grub rescue弄不好，修复了win。 现在用U盘装ubuntu 12.10的话，老是停在“准备安装Ubuntu”（http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=390422） 就是选择安装方 …
<MeaCulpa> .
<if_else> MeaCulpa: ...
<nicol> hello
<nicol> everyone
<nicol> long time no see
<kk> nicol, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<nicol> 怎么没有人呢
<nopcall> clear
<nopcall> 囧 每次清屏总是少打个/
<huntxu> adam8157: vps的連接老被reset = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 屎耙大將近啊...
 * cherrot 刚才看jQuery的blog，专门提到了来自天朝的抱怨：“My website is in China and 22% of our users are still using IE6!" 作者答复”Seems like sort of human rights violation." 笑屎了
<adam8157> huntxu: 还好我穷 没买vps
<adam8157> imadper: 双屏组好了, 色差略大
<hamo_tired> adam8157: 壕莫装
<adam8157> hamo_tired: ...
<adam8157> hamo_tired: 确实木有啊
<hamo_tired> adam8157: 乃是不屑于买好呗...花不起那时间...你都是直接去google机房定服务器的
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, tn的面板一般色域比较小, 很难较色
<huntxu> hamo_tired: /nick hamo_retired
<imadper> adam8157: 你的两个显示器都是ccfl的吧?
<mayli> adam8157: 膜拜去google机房定服务器的的人
<adam8157> imadper: 不知道, 你这太gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji个毛.. led知道不?
<adam8157> imadper: ccfl不懂, 发光的区别?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, led之前都用ccfl
<huntxu> imadper: gaoji
<hamo_tired> imadper: 别说那么gaoji...ccfl就是灯管！
<imadper> adam8157: 叫啥冷阴极发光管还是啥来的... 其实就是灯管
<imadper> hamo_tired: 恩, 果然是gaoji homo
<imadper> huntxu: 没有糊涂徐叔gaoji....
<adam8157> imadper: 不是很适应双屏
<huntxu> imadper: 燈管就燈管，那麽gaoji的terminology...
<imadper> huntxu: 不是一般的灯管, 是很细的灯管~
<imadper> adam8157: 老得扭头?
<huntxu> imadper: 黯然銷魂掌還能打敗少林七十二路空明拳
<imadper> huntxu: ... 没明白...
<adam8157> imadper: en 还没找到舒服的位置
<huntxu> imadper: 布贏石頭
<imadper> huntxu: 空明拳是少林的呀?
<huntxu> imadper: 鬼知道，瞎編的，反正是拳頭就行
<imadper> huntxu: 好吧...
 * imadper 等我在rh混不下去了, 我就去给人家修电器, 换灯管去
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • compiz的插件用哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390813 装了compizconfig-settings-manager，然后不知道装啥插件，以前是根据依赖自动装的吧，这次好象是没给装，因为ccms里就有数的几个设置项，3D桌面就没有。 那么怎么装插件？搜了一下compiz-plugins和compiz-plugins-extra …
<huntxu> imadper: 六脈神劍能打敗降龍十八掌
<ofan> 谁用wayland了？
<imadper> huntxu: 十八掌... 18m
<adam8157> hamo_tired: 你成天tired个啥
<hamo_tired> adam8157: 确实tired
<imadper> adam8157: 要是你不能走路, 只能蹦, 你也累. 要体谅 homo
<adam8157> imadper: 哦
<MeaCulpa> 18摸
<hamo_tired> imadper: 尼玛
<imadper> hamo_tired: 我擦, 我帮你说话呢!
<adam8157> imadper: 你那个竖起来的屏幕只放代码?
<imadper> adam8157: 你以为我在哪儿聊的irc....
<adam8157> imadper: nnnd, 好不习惯
<imadper> adam8157: 我主要工作在竖屏上... 如果需要同时查看资料, 就在另外一个屏幕打开..
<imadper> adam8157: 你看你们组那个, 也是双屏, 不知道多开心...
<adam8157> imadper: 你师兄?
<hamo_tired> adam8157: 还有谁也双屏了？
<imadper> 恩
<adam8157> hamo_tired: phd, eryu
<imadper> adam8157: 我不知道他叫啥...
<imadper> adam8157: qshao?
<adam8157> imadper: jshao
 * cherrot_ 我们这只有二货才双屏。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 哦
<hamo_tired> adam8157: 哟哟哟...phd待遇这么好...我都没有双拼...
<hamo_tired> cherrot_: 顶！
 * ofan 双屏是王道
<adam8157> hamo_tired: 随意申请, dzhu也申请了
<jyfl987_> imadper: 其实修电器 换灯管比你qa赚钱 你出个工 怎么都得个200一次 人家可能还请你吃个饭 然后闺女被你糟蹋
<imadper> jyfl987_: 也比你dev挣钱.
<hamo_tired> jyfl987_: +65535
<adam8157> ... imadper
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦... 来给我挡枪...
<adam8157> hamo_tired: gtalk
<hamo_tired> adam8157: 就不talk...还想跟我 基talk ...
<hamo_tired> adam8157: 基talk 找 imadper 去
<imadper> hamo_tired: 你别卖萌呀...
<archl> 现在除了少量的 ssh到 vps，真没办法了
<WhiTeMoOn> 我三屏
<sjd_zeus> imadper 请问fedora 18啥时候发版呢
<archl> sjd_zeus: 不是早发了吗？现在该问 19
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 年底
<WhiTeMoOn> 笔记本双屏以后 synergy 再控一屏
<imadper> archl: 还没呢
<jyfl987_> imadper: 确实的啊
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 上午二百五 下午二百五
<imadper> jyfl987_: 但是你还是要继续做dev, 不去换灯管, 对不对?
<archl> imadper: 哦。我以前难道装的是 16么。。。
<imadper> archl: 可能是8
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 你不止二百五
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 我真的 上午二百五 下午二百五
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 这不是段子
<sjd_zeus> 现在网站上只有18的alpha版
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 别用.
<sjd_zeus> bug很多是吧
<archl> imadper: 。。。我没那么老
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 能起来再说.
<sjd_zeus> 那我还是用17吧
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 不过貌似最近几周, 18都能正常启动了.
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 我记得你跟我说你新公司的package比这高很多的
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 反正, 你自己看着办吧...
<imadper> archl: ...
<sjd_zeus> imadper .........
<archl> imadper: 你适合在红帽，除你之外，红帽的在这里的还有用 RH 自己发行版的么？
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 你用18也好, 帮他们公司做一下测试嘛~
<sjd_zeus> 哪个发行版最精简呢，我要做个文件管理系统，只需要java就可以了，别的都不需要
<imadper> archl: 我也不用呀...
<archl> imadper: 。
<imadper> sjd_zeus: puppy?
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 瞎扯  你自己算算看 我说的税后
<xiangfu> sjd_zeus, debian. :) 不装GUI， 不装你不需要的软件。
<hamo_tired> jyfl987_: 睡后每天500? 壕
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 哦
<archl> hamo_tired: 去澳大利亚，每天你就能赚 500rmb
<sjd_zeus> imadper 嗯，我去看看，实在不行，还是用RHEL5.4 不装gui
<imadper> sjd_zeus: arch默认也很小的
<hamo_tired> archl: 去不了...求携带
<archl> hamo_tired: 看求职广告。
 * imadper 防止生物入侵法规定, 不能携带gaoji 蛤蟆过去...
 * imadper 为啥最近老是黑hamo呢...
<adam8157> imadper: gaoji的, 不会破坏生态
<cherrot_> adam8157: +1
<imadper> adam8157: 哦~ 也对.
<zhanshime01> sjd_zeus: 你可以到opensuse的官网定制自己的操作系统,想装什么选什么,绝对符合你的要求
<sjd_zeus> zhanshime01 嗯，谢谢，我去看看去，没用过opensuse
<sjd_zeus> 没看到订制的链接呀
<zhanshime01> sjd_zeus:http://susestudio.com/
<kk> zhanshime01 ⇪ ti: Welcome – SUSE Studio
<zhanshime01> Your software, everywhere!
<zhanshime01> Everywhere? Yes, everywhere. In the cloud, on a server, on a live CD. With SUSE Studio you can build it from your browser in just a few clicks.
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: 你只要java，那就去帽子家的opensh*t
<huntxu> adam8157: imadper ^ 有java的環境不？
<imadper> huntxu: 必须有
<imadper> huntxu: 不然红帽家的jboss怎么活
<huntxu> imadper: 果然sh*t
<adam8157> huntxu: jre是有的
<archl> hamo_tired: 你还在 度娘？
<imadper> s
<imadper> s/\s/日/g
<archl> cherrot: 兔子
<palomino|working> ..... , imadper
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧，susestudio.com访问奇慢
<zhanshime01> 我这挺正常的
<imadper> palomino|working: 咋了, 马叔?
<cherrot> archl: 我是萝卜。。
<palomino|working> 没事。你刚才的修正用了好多字符 , imadper
<adamwen829> 第一次玩irc。。。。  say hi to everyone。。。。。
<archl> cherrot: 兔子多好玩。
<hamo_tired> archl: 在啊
<cherrot> adam8157: 这名字有G情。。 adamwen:
<cherrot> archl: ...
<adamwen> = =
<archl> hamo_tired: 好hamo，去澳洲是新物种，海关不让你进
<adamwen> “ /ns register 密码 邮箱”这个命令不能注册啊
<adamwen> 该怎么注册。。。。
<[-x-]> 大家好请问下ubuntu12.10大家有使用的吗？是否知道alternate版本的下载地址？
<archl> [-x-]: 取消了那个版本。
<archl> adamwen: 。你真的输入了  /ns register 密码 邮箱 ？
<adamwen> 是= =
<adamwen> 怎么了？
<archl> adamwen:  你笨不？去理解一下
<soiamso> sjd_zeus: 什么是文件管理系统？
<archl> soiamso:  是不是 git
<[-x-]> archl 哦？那请问现在是不是有替代的版本呢？
<archl> [-x-]: desktop
<adamwen> archl：我再去查查。。。。
<archl> adamwen: 胆小鬼
<[-x-]> archl: 哦谢谢啊。
<adamwen> archl：？
<archl> adamwen: 不敢猜
<archl> hamo_tired: 蛤蟆累不累？
<hamo_tired> archl: ...
<archl> hamo_tired 来抱抱
 * hamo_tired momo archl 
 * archl 默默的摸摸hamo，希望得到能变胖的因子
<mayli>  
<archl> mayli:  李媚？
<imadper> s/因/jing/g cc palomino|working
<palomino|working> ........
<imadper> archl: 明显是 `美丽' 吧...
<archl> imadper: 反过来
<imadper> archl: 不知道, 反正我叫他美丽
<theG0D> archl: imadper you are wrong
<jyfl987_> hamo_tired: 每工作日
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于建立一个文件编号查询系统，新手求指教。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390816 想建立一个 文件编号或查询系统， 实现的功能是员工登录系统，在相应的目录下给文件编号，并添加相应备注和描述，并且和前面编写的序号不能重复。 用什么系统可以实 …
<adamwen> back now
<sjd_zeus> 真不错，我订制了个180M的系统光盘
<jyfl987_> adam8157: http://www.rackspace.com/blog/cloud-block-storage/   当初我说的那种基于block的云存储 你看 开始有那个方向了
<kk> jyfl987_,啥网址y The Official Rackspace Blog - Cloud Block Storage Now In Unlimited Availability
<georgetso> 大家好，请问有没有unix的 markdown 2 html 转换工具？
<georgetso> 有一堆markdown文件要转换
<sjd_zeus> 太帅了，就不知道订制的系统稳定不
<genio1> 为毛更新不了archlinux.org的RSS啦！？是不是https的RSS都被毙啦？
<adam8157> georgetso: pandoc
<georgetso> adam8157: 正在下载中。可以指定css吗
<adam8157> georgetso: 可以
<georgetso> perfect
<adam8157> huntxu: roylez https://www.archlinux.org/news/systemd-is-now-the-default-on-new-installations/    下个install media出来之后我准备试试
<georgetso> 假如要将 sample.md 转换成 sample.html 制定使用 style.css，怎么写命令？
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Arch Linux - News: systemd is now the default on new installations
<imadper> georgetso: 有个软件就叫makrdown吧.. perl写的
<georgetso> adam8157: 假如要将 sample.md 转换成 sample.html 制定使用 style.css，怎么写命令？
<adam8157> georgetso: 我用过, 也指定过, 但是忘了, 你man吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 弱暴
<MeaCulpa> genio1: rss的url贴出来看看
<huntxu> adam8157: 已經全局systemd了
<zhanshime01> sjd_zeus:稳定性没问题的
 * adam8157 lunch
<genio1> MeaCulpa: https://www.archlinux.org/feeds/news/
<maplebeats> systemd好
<solu> test
<kk> solu, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<zhanshime01> maplebeats: 在我电脑上,我没感到有什么提升
<MeaCulpa> genio1: 可以下阿
 * MeaCulpa 为啥md那么流行，二死
<maplebeats> zhanshime01: 没提升就是最大的提升。。。
<zhanshime01> maplebeats: - -!
<genio1> MeaCulpa: ???我X，为毛我RSSOwl和google reader都更新不了了？始终连接更新中...是不是在墙里的关系啊？
<maplebeats> zhanshime01: 其实我觉得systemd比init方便很多
<maplebeats> genio1: 最近墙在测试
<MeaCulpa> genio1: 我就在墙里
<soiamso> georgetso: pandoc
<georgetso> soiamso: thanks
<genio1> MeaCulpa: 我换到google.co.jp的reader里完全正常，妈的
<genio1> MeaCulpa: 但是RSSOwl就被吊死了
<MeaCulpa> 不知所云
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 你咋不说了 当初你跟ee都说不靠谱的
<jyfl987_> 倒是青蛙还看好 可惜青蛙也不见了
<onlylove> 讨论什么呢
<hamo_tired> jyfl987_: 啥东西？
<genio1> MeaCulpa: 我说用chromium上google.co.jp/reader完全正常，但是无法用RSSOwl来更新同样的RSS源
<yu_> 谁知道vbox里的系统怎么进tty1
<onlylove> yu_: 你把软件的host键改掉，然后c+a+f1
<jyfl987_> hamo_tired: 基于block的云存储
<maplebeats> 呃，我看了下pidgin的gtk3开发路线图。。。蛋疼了
<onlylove> adaam_: rhce的考试内容你有没，就是哪几门课程
<maplebeats> onlylove: 相比之下，我更关心软妹币
<onlylove> maplebeats: 关心那个做啥，我又不考试，只是看下考试内容，软妹币什么的得和rh商量
<worm> 哪位知道怎么在Quantal上面的Empathy那里用QQ？
<maplebeats> worm: qq?
<worm> 我查过了，但是只找到适用于Precise的。我照做了，但是还是没找到QQ的选项。
<worm> maplebeats: 是啊，Tencent QQ
<maplebeats> worm: 别跟我提十美分，看着烦
<worm> 我也不想的啊……同学问我……我怎么办……
<maplebeats> worm: pidgin有个lwqq插件
<jyfl987_> hamo_tired: 决定今晚把我那个想法写成blog
<worm> maplebeats: 我试过了，但是还是找不到在哪里填QQ帐号和密码……在设置里面12.10全新的"在线账户"把Empathy原来的账户管理替换了……Screenshot: http://imagebin.org/233051
<nopcall> 我现在有一台电脑 装有debian 我想重装系统 有debian的镜像 但是不能用u盘启动 电脑太老 也没有光驱 有没有什么办法 让grub引导硬盘上的debian镜像呢
<worm> nopcall: 有没考虑过把硬盘卸下来在别的电脑上chroot?
<nopcall> 没有 我只有台笔记本 还有那台老电脑。
<maplebeats> worm: 先用pidgin，然后直接导入 empathy里
<maplebeats> worm: 你。。。你无敌了。。。谁告诉你empathy能直接上QQ的
<nopcall> 我现在有一台电脑 装有debian 我想重装系统 有debian的镜像 但是不能用u盘启动 电脑太老 也没有光驱 有没有什么办法 让grub引导硬盘上的debian镜像呢
<mayli>  
<worm> maplebeats: uh...还要我装pidgin?!
<maplebeats> worm: no，你要装的是webqq协议。。。
<MeaCulpa> worm: 屁精不好么
<worm> 既然有了Empathy，再装个pidgin不是有些浪费么？
<worm> maplebeats: 我装了libqq-pidgin了……
<maplebeats> worm: 作死，谁告诉你能用的
<maplebeats> worm: empathy除了是gtk3的，其它一无事处
<worm> 我在用Gnome 3... QQ是问度娘问出来的……
<maplebeats> worm: 你问度娘，你以为他真会告诉你啊
<worm> 好吧，我先装个pidgin试试吧～
<MeaCulpa> empathy本就一无是处，gtk3更甚
 * MeaCulpa -gtk -gtk2 pidgin
<MeaCulpa> finch最高
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
 * MeaCulpa gtk少一个，这世界就美好一点
<worm> MeaCulpa: 我只是看到Gnome 3很像Win 8，然后想试试而已……
<worm> Empathy是内置的……
<maplebeats> worm: 呃。。。我怎么感觉G3好像比WIN8先出现。。。
 * maplebeats empathy这SX
<onlylove> nopcall: 论坛里面有硬盘安装的置顶帖子，自己逛逛看
<nopcall> 但是都是windows下的硬盘安装。。
<maplebeats> nopcall: linux下也是一样的啊，用grub引导iso
<nopcall> 对啊。。我就想找下grub怎么引导iso。。
<nopcall> 哪有教程啊。。
<onlylove> 难道论坛里面不是用grub引导的
<worm> maplebeats: 只是Gnome 3带的gdm很像Win 8而已……
<worm> 需要把Empathy给purge了吗？
<nopcall> 我先去看看吧 谢谢了。
<maplebeats> worm: 不用
<worm> 果然屁精成功了……Empathy怎么办啊……
<maplebeats> worm: 怎么办，扔了啊
<worm> 但是好像屁精不支持那个Settings里面的“在线帐号”功能……
<maplebeats> worm: G3已经没什么人用了
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本在ubuntu下突然关机，求分析 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390821 寝室熄灯后用笔记本给手机充电，同时看一个视频，没运行其他东西。突然关机后重启 没问题。cpu风扇正常，没有过热现象。 自动关机之前最后的系统日志如下，没发现特别的地方啊 …
<genio1> maplebeats: 不要这么说嘛。对于初次接触linux的朋友们，g3还是蛮适合的，不要打击积极性，能尝试使用linux不管什么发行版，什么DE或WM都是值得鼓励的嘛
<zhanshime01> maplebeats:我就用的G3,G3还是很不错的
<worm> 之前试过Gentoo+xorg(没装任何桌面环境)，然后也还是可以勉强用一下的……
<worm> Unity的侧边栏实在不好用……
<maplebeats> worm: awesome挺好
<genio1> zhanshime01: 关键是用来干嘛，而不是在用什么
 * maplebeats 困死了，睡觉去
<MeaCulpa> genio1: +1
<worm> G3的无限制虚拟桌面功能还不错。这样每一个窗口都可以最大化，对屏幕空间利用有好处。
<genio1> worm: 你可以的，如果是新手还是不要去挑战gentoo为好，呵呵
<zhanshime01> genio1:你不是搞笑么?拿个窗口管理器说是用来干什么,这两者有JB关系
<worm> genio1: 那一次我给我的每一个常用应用程序都做了一个xinit，然后就要用什么的时候就cp .xinit-sth .xinit && startx
<genio1> zhanshime01: 我说的是用linux这个平台来做什么应用，至于用什么发行版什么DE或WM，纯属个人喜好和使用习惯
<zhanshime01> 窗口管理器就是提高用户体验的好么
<maplebeats> worm: 你这是病，得治
 * lainme G3脑残粉
<genio1> maplebeats: 同感～
<worm> 其实我发现自己有好多不良Linux使用习惯……例如从来都只用Root登录终端之类的……
<dwjie> ..
<dwjie> 来了。
<genio1> worm: 这个...无语...
<worm> 拿到Ubuntu，习惯sudo su，然后passwd
<dwjie> 先 sudo passwd root
<maplebeats> worm: 这是好习惯，死得更快
<worm> 是啊……然后装了fbterm，把颜色调成黑底绿字，走开的时候开top和boinc
<worm> 然后上次悲剧……忘掉了rm的用法，然后就rm -fr * /media/USB/
<dwjie> imadper: 怎么启动emacs的时候， 自动加载erc 啊 ？
<maplebeats> worm: 我只能说，你这是蛋碎
<onlylove> 然后你优盘里面的东西都飞了
<worm> onlylove: 错了，是我主文件夹里面的东西都飞了……
 * maplebeats 昨天我同学叫我给他装系统，然后我直接拿我U盘就开始dd。。。U盘里的资料全送了。。。泪:(
<onlylove> worm: 你的主文件夹放在优盘？
<worm> rm -fr *
<onlylove> maplebeats: 别说你dd反了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我U盘里的资料。。。被dd掉了==！
<Stifler_t> redd
<Saxon> 我的群联64G今天挂了
<Saxon> 好伤心啊
<worm> onlylove: 系统会先理解成rm -fr *，然后再rm -fr /media/USB，所以我主文件夹里的东西飞了……
<onlylove> worm: 哦对，我忘了通配符的位置了
<genio1> worm: rm -fr *  ～～你可以的～～～
<worm> onlylove: 那才是真正的悲剧……我本来是想清空U盘的……
<onlylove> worm: 清空优盘格式化多方便
<worm> 但是时间呢？mkfs.ext2很慢的……
<genio1> worm: 下次能不能不玩这么大的？小命随时都要呜呼的～
<onlylove> worm: 你装X没
<onlylove> worm: X底下删你如果再删错，那就没办法了
<worm> ……还好我有backup……严格按照说明，dd了好几台电脑的硬盘（反正学校机房我可以随便玩）～
<worm> 有Xorg的。
<worm> 似乎apt-get source不带自动编译功能，要我们手动cd然后make
<worm> 而且自己编译的程序不受synaptics或apt管理
<onlylove> 本来就不带，红帽的是srpm，就是源码包
 * maplebeats 喜欢写PKGBUILD的路过，deb/rpm都去死吧
<onlylove> 自己编译的本来也不受APT这些包管理器管理，所以很多人不喜欢源码编译
<worm> gentoo的emerge就是下源代码然后自动编译，然后受到管理。他怎么做到的？
<onlylove> 这个你要问gentoo
<genio1> worm: 不清楚包依赖的前提下，最好避免从源代码编译
<onlylove> 不过debian的faq里面好像提到过自己编译包的事情
<nopcall> 锐捷泪目啊。。只有deb和rpm的安装包
<nopcall> 没有源码 想装arch gentoo都没办法。
<genio1> worm: 感兴趣的话可以去看看gentoo的portage wiki
<onlylove> 原来我用锐捷的时候就一个模块和一个配置文件，你现在还有包
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Wayland并不遥远,第一个Wayland的linux发行版RebeccaBlackOS http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390822 下载地址： http://sourceforge.net/projects/rebeccablackos/ 其实这个版本很早就有了。 RebeccaBlackOS 是建立在kubuntu基础上的，图形服务器是Wayland 大家可以下载体验，this iso is live cd, via virtua …
<worm> kk是定时发送信息还是有人发帖就Push过来？
<genio1> worm: kk是机器人,有兴趣可以去看看kk-irc-bot
<genio1> nopcall: gentoo可以安装deb或rmp的包,不过没有尝试过怕系统会不稳定
<maplebeats> genio1: 没问题的。。。经常装deb/rpm包，没什么压力
<MeaCulpa> genio1: 不会的，portage里有好多deb/rpm
<genio1> maplebeats: 嗯，有两位明示，我就放心了 cc:MeaCulpa
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 404了, 看不到再说啥
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo和arch Debian一样，编译只是副作用
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 挫
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 你能打开?
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 能啊 莫非是你的irc 客户端把url给折了？
<adam8157> jyfl987_: http://www.rackspace.com/blog/cloud-block-storage/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y The Official Rackspace Blog - Cloud Block Storage Now In Unlimited Availability
<adam8157> ca...
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 你看 傻逼了吧
<zhanshime01> genio1:kk报时时的字体是什么
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 估计是cdn的问题
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 哼哼
<zhanshime01> genio1:点点点.  ㍣
<adam8157> zhanshime01: 不是啥字体, 是unicode字符
<genio1> zhanshime01: UTF-8
<zhanshime01> 我说呢,怎么和正常的字不一样
<jyfl987_> adam8157: unicode有 11点 这个？
<jyfl987_> 怎么乱七八糟的都塞进去 难怪空间不够
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 必须有啊
<adam8157> jyfl987_: 你啥时候听说空间不够的...
<genio1> adam8157: kk的这句[点点点.  ㍣]是啥意思？
<adam8157> genio1: noidea
<genio1> adam8157:晕～
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 要不是空间不够 为何 ucs4以后又出了ucs8
<adam8157> jyfl987_: ucs8 ?  这都有了?
<genio1> adam8157: 用户能关闭kk吗？有时候觉得它蛮烦人的
<palomino|working> 你可以ignore它
<adam8157> genio1: 你ignore他就好了 /help ignore
<genio1> adam8157: got u
<jyfl987_> adam8157: 我听说的 还没去查证
<xiangfu> `f
<xiangfu> `g kk-bot
<xiangfu> `tt hello
<xiangfu> `tt symmetrical
<xiangfu> `?deb fped
<xiangfu> 1help
<xiangfu> `help
<genio1> xiangfu: ??这是...??
<griffin_> hi all
<xiangfu> `i
<xiangfu> genio1, 你试试知道了。
<kk> xiangfu, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<griffin_> who
<xiangfu> g kk-irc-bot
<xiangfu> `new
<kk> xiangfu, 不要玩机器人
<xiangfu> `deb fped
<xiangfu> `deb fped | genio1
<xiangfu> g kk-irc-bot | genio1
<xiangfu> 这 kk 太慢。而且README 里没有帮助。 ：（
<xiangfu> 还要自己看代码。
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 代码在哪？
<xiangfu> `i | jyfl987_
<kk> xiangfu, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<xiangfu> 还有些功能不好用 ：（
<xiangfu> 没意思。
<genio1> xiangfu: kk要吐血了，你把人家裤子都快扒下来了～
<xiangfu> 我看这里（https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/blob/master/irc.rb#L526） 才发现的  `help
<kk> xiangfu ⇪ ti: kk-irc-bot/irc.rb at master · sevk/kk-irc-bot · GitHub
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 以前的luabot很好 不过问题是没有人提供托管的
<tonghuix> kk: 调戏你
<kiss_kill> `help
<kk> tonghuix, 你想我吗？  ㍥ 
<kiss_kill> kk: 天气
<tonghuix> kk: 想一个人可以上半身想也可以下半身想
<kiss_kill> 反应很慢啊
<kk> tonghuix, @总是想着。  ㍥ 
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, kk 在哪托管，叫帮忙一起把luabot 也托管了：）
<palomino|working> ..... , xiangfu
<palomino|working> 把哪托看成哪吒了。。 , xiangfu
<xiangfu> ：）
<adam8157> deb odt2txt
<adam8157> `deb odt2txt
<kk> adam8157, 不要玩机器人
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> `deb odt2txt
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://www.treknews.net/2012/10/11/first-guests-2013-las-vegas-star-trek-con/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Creation Announces Headliners for 2013 Las Vegas Star Trek Convention | Star Trek News | TrekNews.net
<adam8157> `address adam8157
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Shantner成那么壮了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://www.trekkiedating.com/
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 发福的好厉害
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 衬衫纽扣都快崩掉了
<jyfl987_> xiangfu: 这个问kk
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • max-age使mod_expires无效？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390829 apache默认有一行 Code: Header set Cache-Control "max-age=600 我自己添加了 Code: <IfModule mod_expires.c>           ExpiresActive on           ExpiresByType image/jpg "access plus 60 days"           ExpiresByType image/png "access plus 60 da …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 其实后几部电影里已经有这个趋势
<xiangfu> jyfl987_, 不关心bot. :)
<former> /me
<former> 大家好
<former> 有人吗？
<kk> former, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<former> 你好啊，
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: TNG系列看过么
<former> 你是中国人？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  Lieutenant Commander Deanna Troi 很hot
<former> 今天有点闷热啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 什么tng, 刚有点事
<former> 这几还有别的中文频道吗？人气好点的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 自己google
<genio1> 求一个不依赖giblib的抓屛工具～
<MeaCulpa> former: 你所在的是全球最大最热闹的中国大陆居民为主的中文irc频道
<former> 我查过了，只有这个能好点，别的都几个人，
<former> Ok
<zhanshime01> former:话说很久很久以前,网易聊天室很火
<former> Irc确实挺好的，那么这个频道主题是什么？
<singlezhong> 我以前也使用过网易聊天室
<former> 这里还可以谈论代码的问题？
<xiangfu> former, don't ask for ask. just ask
<xiangfu> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<former> 好吧
<xiangfu> former, 这里成天讨论性。代码当然可以。：）
<xiangfu> 除了ubuntu ，我看这里什么都讨论。：）
<former> 我刚来这里，不是很熟，呵呵，见谅
<genio1> xiangfu: 哈哈哈～可怜的ubuntu
<former> 能说说u盘里的antorun吗
<genio1> xiangfu: 都成了没人要的孤儿了
<xiangfu> former, 具体一点。
<former> U盘插上去自动运行的
<former> Autorun.VBS
<former> autorun.inf
<genio1> former: 你想要干嘛～？痛快点～
<former> 自动运行指定文件
<xiangfu> 应该是 windows 的吧？
<xiangfu> windows 不会啊。
<former> Unix?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教-如何删除KDE和xFce？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390831 全新安装的ubuntu12.10，然后分别通过sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop和sudo apt-get install xfce4，安装了kde和xfce桌面，后来分别进入这两个桌面发现并不好用，现在想删除，可是发现删不了啊、。该使用什么命令呢 …
<former> VBS脚本啊
<former> 请问有人会VBS吗？
<former> hello?
<xiangfu> VBS 是windows 的东西吧？
 * MeaCulpa 用过三行VBS
<former> 微软的脚本
<xiangfu> 就是
<genio1> former: 请出门左拐 #vb.net
<MeaCulpa> DIM objShell
<MeaCulpa> set objShell=wscript.createObject("wscript.shell")
<MeaCulpa> iReturn=objShell.Run("CMD", 0, TRUE)
<former> 有这个频道
<hamo> 咋VB都出来了。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不行么
<former> 隐藏打开黑窗
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不明觉历
<jyfl987_> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<former> 能给个生成十以内随机数吗？
<xiangfu> former, echo $(($RANDOM%10))
<xiangfu> former, head -n 200 /dev/urandom | cksum | cut -b 1
<former> VBS好像挺麻烦。谢谢
<MeaCulpa> awk 'BEGIN{srand();printf("%d\n", rand()*10)}'
<MeaCulpa> 还是shell简单
<former> 这是什么？C?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚到公司，不去了
<archl> 大家告诉我为什么发达国家的平均年龄也不超过中国呢？
<archl> 哦。说的是平均寿命
<roylez> archl: 因为他们说真话
<archl> roylez: 。
<former> LOL
<archl> roylez: 乐乐
<archl> roylez: 可能是哦
<archl> roylez: 我倒是觉得，中国人怕死的要命
<former> 中国人坚强的很
<roylez> 中国猪都坚强
<MeaCulpa> archl: 发达国家老人都在喝酒吃肉，我国的都在捡垃圾带小孩，锻炼
<former> 你是中国人吗？
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • DeaDBeeF-MPRIS-plugin编译安装成功, 各种出错的童鞋们可以进来看看 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390832 首先去 http://sourceforge.net/projects/deadbeef-mpris/?source=recommended 下载DeaDBeeF-MPRIS-plugin源码包 然后./configure 这一步应该都没有问题, 要是缺了依赖包的话按照提示去安装就 …
<archl> 有限的生命 = ！无限的养生
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。
<ansik> 求助，sed 修改文件中的一行用什么参数？
<former> 中国老人现在也注重养神了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 喝酒吃肉打理园子；喝酒吃菜打理院子。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我看好多老头老太在吃BBQ
 * adam8157 初中写过vbs, 吓唬老师玩儿
<MeaCulpa> ansik: 哪行？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 还有晒晒
<adam8157> hamo: 不tired了?
<former> 我现在初中
<archl> hamo: 有力气了去和adam 玩
<hamo> adam8157: 刚睡醒...
<hamo> roylez: 樂樂
 * MeaCulpa 初中的时候摸了AppleII
<hamo> archl: 不跟他玩..
<huntxu> hamo: /nick hamo_sleepy
<former> 只会VBS
 * hamo momo archl 
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<hamo> adam8157: adamwen 是你基友？
<adam8157> hamo: 不认识
<roylez> adam8157: 你太绝情了
 * archl 默默的摘下 adam 的眼镜，用沾满灰尘的布擦擦。
<adam8157> archl: =,=
<former> Lol
 * hamo 摸着 archl 的头说乖...
<ansik> MeaCulpa: 比如我要把文件第三行中的Ａ换成Ｂ，如何修改？可以直接在文件中改．
<former> 怎样发那种文字？有命令？
<roylez> adam8157: 去看 dooloo 首页第2条，福利
<hamo> ansik: 推荐sed
<adam8157> roylez: 一看就是坑人的...
 * archl 拿出一根竹签，用力挤压在hamo小腹上，放松，弹射出去。
<roylez> adam8157: 看过再说嘛
<former> 是文本中的？
<ansik> hamo: 我是用sed啊，我想知道如何直接修改文件中某一行．
<adam8157> roylez: 晚上回家看
<MeaCulpa> ansik: 3/s/A/B/g
<ansik> MeaCulpa: 不加参数的话，不修改原文件．
 * MeaCulpa 我错了~
 * hamo 大象这货还真有货啊！ 
<archl> 大象？
<archl> 买卖大象？
<hamo> archl: 色大象...
<former> 象牙
<archl> former: 。。。
<archl> hamo: 什么货呢？
<archl> 有货是什么意思。。。
<archl> 钱？
<hamo> archl: 看多撸，他发了很多精彩的
<hamo> roylez:  主席，拿出你的淫威，让irc的人每天都上多撸！
<adam8157> hamo: 有什么活儿?
<archl> hamo: 。。。我现在都不上了。
<former> 多撸？
<MeaCulpa> ansik: sorry多打了个/, 3s
<hamo> adam8157:  货好呗
<archl> 。。。
<archl> hamo: 好毛好毛
<former> 走了
<archl> 你毛了吗？
<hamo> ...
<former> 我毛了，走了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: intranet id密码又要过期，真想砸了电脑
<archl> former: 山东人么。。。
<jyfl987_> archl: 因为中国人特别能忍 生活目标就是一直忍下去
<archl> jyfl987_: 恩。
<former> 陕西的
<jyfl987_> archl: 这就跟中国奥运选手都是专业的  美国许多业余的一样
<jyfl987_> archl: 中国人 人人都想尽办法活下去  国外是 follow your heart
<former> 是啊
<archl> jyfl987_: 恩。基本上多数是业余的。
<former> 呵呵
<hamo> adam8157: 现在发现刷patch太容易了
<jyfl987_> archl: 小喷油
<adam8157> hamo: 这么gaoji
<archl> jyfl987_: follow your heart 根本活不了
<hamo> adam8157: 有个人，把一些驱动的不稳定的那个depend删掉了，一个驱动一个patch，发了将近100个...每个就1行
<former> 你们好先进，很多我都不懂
<hamo> adam8157: kees cook
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157: 193个
<former> Follow your heart,no matter what
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哎，没办法
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 在么
<former> 是让你坚持
<hamo> roylez: 要走了还在乎密码...
<jyfl987_> archl: 中国是 follow your road, no matter other's roadless
 * hamo follow your heart 就是 怂 嘛
<jyfl987_> hamo: 你理解反了 额
<former> 我？
<hamo> imadper: 色象，我们刚刚还说你 gaoji呢
<adam8157> roylez: 你要闪人了?
<jyfl987_> imadper: 找到新工作了咩
<imadper> hamo: 我怎么了?
<archl> former 人类该有的日常知识，多数人只知道  < 10%
<imadper> jyfl987_: 没有呢.
<hamo> imadper: 说你gaoji
<jyfl987_> imadper: 不捉急了 莫非蛤蟆叔有安排？
<imadper> hamo: 也就你一个人说吧...
<imadper> jyfl987_: 为啥我不着急了?
<former> 因为人不能总学习啊
<jyfl987_> imadper: 看来无所谓啊
<jyfl987_> former: 也要搞搞b?
<roylez> adam8157: 做梦中
<imadper> jyfl987_: 从哪儿能看出来?
<hamo> jyfl987_: imadper 是高富帅壕，不担心工作
<archl> former 人就是一直学习，
<archl> former 总学习多好。
<zhanshime01> office365与office web app什么区别
<roylez> imadper: 爱马的婆？你跟 palomino|working 神马关系？
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 马没手，不能slap
<imadper> roylez: slaps roylez
<imadper> palomino|working: 马叔, rs880, 是芯片组型号吗?
<jyfl987_> imadper: 你这不还没跪求么
<jyfl987_> hamo: 你才是大土豪
<palomino|working> 是吧 , imadper
<imadper> jyfl987_: 跪求有用?!
<imadper> palomino|working: 恩, 好
<imadper> jyfl987_: hamo 年薪19w...
<hamo> 。。。
<jyfl987_> imadper: 跪我没用 跪蛤蟆叔有用 最好烧点纸钱 供个猪头什么的
<jyfl987_> imadper: 瞎扯 那是月薪
<imadper> jyfl987_: 你见过蛤蟆吃猪头?!
<imadper> jyfl987_: 那是蛤蟆精!
<jyfl987_> imadper: 不寻常的东西才可以成精嘛
<jyfl987_> imadper: 不成精你会去跪求？ 路边都有蛤蟆 你咋不去跪求呢
 * hamo 求别黑...
<imadper> jyfl987_: 我两边都没跪求好不好...
<imadper> hamo: 我真没想黑你....
<jyfl987_> imadper: 再说了 不是蛤蟆精 哪来的月入19w?
<imadper> jyfl987_: 年薪19w...
 * jyfl987_ 还是欧元
<roylez> jyfl987_: 谁月入19w？
<palomino|working> 卧槽
<jyfl987_> roylez: 蛤蟆
<palomino|working> 月入19w!
<roylez> palomino|working: 擦，果然是你
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> hamo厉害
<palomino|working> 干一年赶不上人家一个月阿= =
<jyfl987_> 是诶 还是外企 你懂的
 * hamo 求别黑啊！
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛，你丫的居然让我付vps的钱
<hamo> roylez: ...
 * hamo 跪求别黑啊！
<jyfl987_> roylez: 你没听说过越有钱 越占便宜越抠门么
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆跪着是正常姿势
 * hamo 扣腚去！
 * hamo 你们黑吧..
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> * hamo 扣腚去！ <-- 你...
<jyfl987_> roylez: 你们vps多少钱？
<roylez> hamo: 越抠越黑
<roylez> jyfl987_: 19.9刀每月，不过返了100刀
<jyfl987_> roylez: linode?
<roylez> jyfl987_: en
<jyfl987_> roylez: 怎么和我blog那个一个价
<jyfl987_> roylez: 为毛你们返了100刀？ 难道是hamo收购了linode?
<roylez> jyfl987_: 你有钱，linode就架个blog
<jyfl987_> roylez: 还有别的 暂时没上而已
<roylez> jyfl987_: linode过生日那天有一千个返100刀的名额
<jyfl987_> roylez: 内存小 玩不了什么花样 那你们实际付了多少？
<roylez> jyfl987_: 220吧
<jyfl987_> roylez: 人民币 额
<jyfl987_> 果然是值得买啊
<roylez> jyfl987_: hehe
<jyfl987_> 再去google ad那弄个广告账户 送1000快消费额
<hamo> jyfl987_: 黑神！
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装软件问题源码包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390837 make时产生错误： mso@mso-ThinkPad-Edge-E125:~/.local/src/tomboy-todo-1.0.0$ sudo make Making all in src make[1]: 正在进入目录 `/home/mso/.local/src/tomboy-todo-1.0.0/src' /usr/bin/gmcs -out:tomboy-todo.dll -target:library -r:/usr/lib/tomboy/Tomboy.exe -resource:. …
<roylez> hamo adam8157 jyfl987_ 老美用的迅雷离线 https://put.io/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y A different kind of online storage: put.io
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 【求助】ubuntu下写py用什么IDE啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390838 很喜欢PY，就是没有一个合手的IDE。 如果没有好的IDE推荐，求VIM流配置………… ------------------------- 要求： 1、代码高亮 2、TAB转空格 3、简单语法提示 …………越多越好 统计信息: 发表于 由 21531719 …
<good-idea> 感觉用vim就好了， 如果有什大工程， 可以用 eclipse + eclim
<sjd_zeus> o(︶︿︶)o 唉
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过ibm ds4700呀
<mayli> sjd_zeus: 吊丝4700
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 说吧，杀鸡的
<jyfl987_> roylez: 国外好多离线的 以前就有离线torrent下载
<mayli> roylez: 真贵，
<roylez> sjd_zeus: ds4700，咋不说了？
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/large-number-of-us-amazon-levi-s-jeans-annual-low-cost-30-available-clothing-20-off-coupon.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 美国亚马逊 大量Levi’s牛仔裤 年度低价　 $30起（可用服装8折券）»什么值得买
<roylez> adam8157: 你的券出了没？没出给我吧...
 * MeaCulpa 原来SOE早ban了中国大陆ip..
<good-idea> 最近google特别不稳定。
<good-idea> 大家是不是这么个情况
<maplebeats> good-idea: 十八大要开了
<good-idea> 我也怀疑是这么个情况
<good-idea> 搞的我新装的linux， 看视频都比较麻烦（要找解码器）， 百度搜资料又不行。
<maplebeats> good-idea: mplayer
<maplebeats> good-idea: gstreamer
<good-idea> 我觉得我们应该把常用的视频解码器搜集起来， 供大家下载
<good-idea> 我用的是totem
<maplebeats> good-idea: 那就是把gstreamer相关的全装就行了
<good-idea> 默认fedora带的
<adam8157> roylez: 好
<good-idea> 我昨天遇到一个问题， totem 看一个avi 格式的视频时闪烁， 请问这个如何解决。
<maplebeats> good-idea: 把totem换掉
<Mayaer> adam8157: 抱抱～～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 哈哈, 闺女你来了
<Mayaer> 嗯嗯
<adam8157> Mayaer: 这学上的如何
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔，干啥呢～
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哎呀，不咋地
<adam8157> Mayaer: 为麽?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 唉。。。什么都烂
<Mayaer> 宿舍  食堂  老师
 * maplebeats 这是搞基还是其它？
<Mayaer> 就一破图书馆，外观上还说的过去
<Mayaer> 尼玛晚自习还点名，真不要脸。。。
<jyfl987_> sdaf
<adam8157> Mayaer: 都这样
<maplebeats> adam8157: 谁说的
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 不是搞基，是约炮 XD
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virt-mananger安装的虚拟机，用virsh console [name] 出现换行符错误！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390842 virt-mananger安装的虚拟机，用virt-manager可以打开没有问题，但是用virsh console [name] 出现换行符错误！ 错误如下： virsh # console ubuntu12.04_01 连接到域 ubuntu12.04_01  …
 * maplebeats 原来如此
<Mayaer> 恩。。。
<hamo> Mayaer: 开学了吧？
<roylez> adam8157: 我试试20给出了
<adam8157> roylez: 还以为你要买衣服
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 你们学校还要上自习啊
<Mayaer> ha
<Mayaer> hamo: 早就开学了。。。
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 是啊！！！呆逼学校。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 不知道为什么，我们从来没被组织起来上过自习:(
<roylez> adam8157: 为了感谢你 https://userscripts.org/scripts/show/120679
<kk> roylez,啥网址y OpenGG.Clean.Player for Greasemonkey
<hamo> Mayaer: 上仔细是好事...
<hamo> Mayaer: 上自习是好事
<jyfl987_> adam8157: tnnd 公司有人在折腾路由
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 你竟然还是“:( ”这个表情
<adam8157> roylez: 这个不错
<Mayaer> hamo: 唉。。。
<Mayaer> 我现在C
<Mayaer> 我现在C语言听的一片迷茫
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 大2以前从来没上过自习，结果大三大四上自习上得吐
<maplebeats> Mayaer: C嘛，基础
<palomino|working> :o
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 Mayaer 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<archl> Mayaer: 真的学计算机啦？
<Mayaer> palomino|working: 嗯嗯
<archl> palomino|working: 破马
<Mayaer> archl: 对啊。。
<hamo> palomino|working: 不许强摸马丫
 * hamo momo Mayaer 
<archl> Mayaer:  马倌？
<archl> hamo: 。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 计院
<palomino|working> 轻摸 , hamo
 * maplebeats 惨
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 恩，J院。。
<archl> Mayaer: 你是专门被摸的。
 * hamo 教训 archl 
 * maplebeats 我也来momo Mayaer
<Mayaer> archl: 恩
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<adam8157> Mayaer: c 语言 哈哈
<archl> Mayaer: 是年轻的，是接班人。
<archl> Mayaer: 现在这里呈现老龄化。
<Mayaer> 老龄化。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 打算手把手的教maya么
<Mayaer> +1
<archl> 连 maplebeats  这小子都毕业了
<maplebeats> archl: 我什么时候毕业了！
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<Mayaer> 在他梦里。。
<imtxc_> .
<archl> 。
<Mayaer> 梦里搞基
<Mayaer> 哦也！
<palomino|working> .....
<Mayaer> ofan: 出来搞基～～
<archl> ofan: 。。。
 * maplebeats 唉，这里永远离不开gaoji的主题啊
<archl> Mayaer: 去你也去参与
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 那咱去约炮吧
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 哪里呢
<Mayaer> 我在南京，你在魔都
<archl> Mayaer: 重庆？
<Mayaer> 咱折中一下
<maplebeats> 我在重庆:(
<Mayaer> 擦，酱紫啊
<maplebeats> 折中是哪里
<Mayaer> 那重新算
<Mayaer> 我在南京，你在重庆
<maplebeats> 我地理不好
<Mayaer> 中间大概是哪里
<archl> 北京
<palomino|working> 秦岭?
<Mayaer> 找姑姑
<archl> 去见 ee
<archl> 哦。是武汉
<maplebeats> archl: ee还活着啊
<archl> 荆州吧。。。
<maplebeats> 那是什么地方
<Mayaer> ee好的
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 我在武汉长江大桥上等你
<Mayaer> 带把油纸伞
<maplebeats> Mayaer: :)
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。小麦
<hamo> adam8157: ping
<archl> hamo:  adam8157  。。。你们真逗。
 * amosk pong
<hamo> amosk: lol
 * maplebeats 你们都逗。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 往死了ping
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 你。。。你在Orz里么
<maplebeats> hamo: ping不通
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, 竟然没有成功
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 么有哦
<archl> Orz 是啥
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 我之前见过你，可是忘了聊了什么
<amosk> hamo, 去pyhtonCN大会没？
<Mayaer> 我怎么记得你在上海。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 你不说，我都忘了有这频道了
<archl> maplebeats 是个宅，腐。
<hamo> amosk: 没去...python没熟到去大会上打酱油的水平呢
<maplebeats> archl: 你才腐，你全家都腐
<archl> maplebeats: 你那颓废样子，
<hamo> Mayaer: 马丫才腐吧
<maplebeats> archl: 颓废不是我的错。。。
<Mayaer> 不腐不腐
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 不信。。。
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 真的！！！
 * Mayaer 姐们只专注于研究男女之间的情事！！
<archl> Mayaer: 去吃 maplebeats 的豆腐
<hamo> （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  adam8157
<adam8157> hamo: 哎...
<archl> maplebeats: 你颓废， Mayaer 积极。很好
<maplebeats> adam8157: Take the red pill这是啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 为啥我的irssi不能设置ugrent window
<archl> maplebeats:  紧急自杀药品？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 吃颗红丸, 逃离矩阵, 回到现实世界
<adam8157> maplebeats: 骇客帝国没看过?
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧
<hamo> （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣）  adam8157
<archl> adam8157:  。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 没有！
<archl> adam8157:  我竟然猜到了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你们这一代人啊..
<adam8157> archl: :)
 * archl 从来不能从电影中记住任何句子。
<maplebeats> adam8157: ......又中枪了，好吧我看过，只是没看懂而已
<roylez> adam8157: hilite window
 * archl 也记不住任何人说过的任何话
<roylez> adam8157: 是个插件
 * archl 是遗忘模式的执行者
<archl> 人生都被遗忘了
<adam8157> roylez: 哦 估计是被我的beep插件拦截了...
<maplebeats> archl: 借点钱来
<roylez> adam8157: 不可能
<adam8157> roylez: 我说原来的beep
<archl> maplebeats: 我有0元啊。
<archl> maplebeats: 就算给你萝卜也是从地里拔
<archl> cherrot 是兔子，不是萝卜，我不会把他给你的
<maplebeats> archl: 切～快去拔萝卜卖钱
<archl> maplebeats:  萝卜1元 3根。
<archl> 每根 400g
<maplebeats> archl: 那快去吧......
<archl> maplebeats:  我讨厌买卖
<maplebeats> archl: 呃，当奸商挺好的
 * maplebeats github只能打开一半了，怎么办啊。。。该死的
<archl> maplebeats: 我gmail都打不开了
<imtxc_> 以为ipad mini会便宜呢
<maplebeats> imtxc_: 至今未买过苹果产品
<archl> 能贵干嘛要便宜？。。。
<maplebeats> 让屌丝用上了还能叫苹果么
<adam8157> roylez: 果然是, 我的beep_beep插件截掉了beep 改成播放音频文件
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 会使用那个词的这里还真不多。。。
 * archl 还是不明白 屌丝 是啥
<maplebeats> archl: o,ye
 * adam8157 现在好了
<good-idea> 啥时候， 有linux的快播就好
<maplebeats> good-idea: 谁说没有
<adam8157> roylez: beep_beep.pl 里头改成 "HIrssi::settings_add_str("lookandfeel", "beep_cmd", "printf '\a' && aplay -q ~/.irssi/scripts/beep_bark.wav > /dev/null &");"就好了
<good-idea> 有吗？ 这么爽， 告诉我如何用
<roylez> adam8157: gaoji技能啊
<Mayaer> archl: 你理解高富帅吗。。
<adam8157> roylez: /set beep_cmd 看看你的输出是啥
<archl> Mayaer:  字面知道。
<roylez> adam8157: 公司的机器是哑巴，不出声
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 罗姐自己就是高富帅哦
<Mayaer> archl: 擦。。
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 恩，果断追了
<Mayaer> archl: 来来来，抱半径和长度
<Mayaer> 合适的话姐就收了～～
<Mayaer> XD
<Mayaer> 报- -
 * maplebeats 罗姐被吓走了？
<archl> Mayaer: 啥？
<Mayaer> archl: 别装纯。。
<maplebeats> archl: Mayaer找你约炮
<archl> Mayaer: 。。
<archl> 约炮是什么意思。。。不是男人见面？
 * adam8157 搞定
<archl> maplebeats: ？
<maplebeats> archl: ä½ .......
<archl> Mayaer: 。
<Mayaer> 不是约炮～
<archl> Mayaer: 半径长度？什么啊
<Mayaer> ！！！！！！
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 不要把我们罗姐带坏了
<Mayaer> archl: 你绝对是装的！！！！
<Mayaer> 袋鼠国很传统么。。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: archl 真不是装的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 看到这里，你就嫁了吧
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 哈哈
 * Mayaer 好主意～
<Mayaer> archl: 来来来，姐姐来调教你
<archl> 。
<archl> 。。
<archl> Mayaer: 你不是小姑娘吗
<maplebeats> 来。。。叫哥哥 Mayaer
<if_else> 各位，今天升级 gentoo 内核，copy 旧的 .config | 修改 /usr/src/linux 软链接
<if_else> 然后 执行 make oldconfig
<if_else> 报如下错误：
<if_else> # make oldconfig
<if_else> scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig
<if_else> init/Kconfig:1111: can't open file "usr/Kconfig"
<if_else> make[1]: *** [oldconfig] Error 1
<if_else> make: *** [oldconfig] Error 2
<if_else> if_else @ 05:02:04 PM
<kk> if_else:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Mayaer> archl: 哥哥～～～
<archl> Mayaer:  传统什么。高中小姑娘就假装勾引我玩。
<archl> Mayaer: 。。。
 * maplebeats Mayaer不是大学生么
<archl> adam8157: 你是不是感觉 mayaer 比我还大。。。
<adam8157> archl: 没, 她刚大一
<archl> maplebeats:  大 一
<Mayaer> archl: 大一了～～
<archl> Mayaer: 哦。我刚才说的是澳大利亚的小姑娘。
<maplebeats> 。。。。大一不叫大学生么。。。
<Guest56191> Mayaer: 马丫，求爆pp
<maplebeats> 现在的大一生好开放，上次办那个自由软件日活动，来参加的全是大一的。。。唉
<Mayaer> PP
<Mayaer> 是啥
<Mayaer> 屁屁？
<Guest56191> Mayaer: ...
<Guest56191> Mayaer: 照片
<archl> 。。。
<archl> Guest56191: 你。。。
<archl> Guest56191: 照片给我
<Guest56191> archl: 人你都见过了还要照片...
 * maplebeats 我要全身照，不带杂物的
<archl> Guest56191: 你是谁啊。。。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 。。。
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 。。。
<kk> archl: .. ..
<archl> hamo`: 那你就给个全身皮肤照吧。
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • qtcurve 威武，中国祥云 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390847 gimp也一样了... 窗口标题栏还能自适应程序主题，opera 和 wps 都配合得很好 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2012-10-24 17:18
<archl> hamo`:  mayaer 比蛋蛋开放对吧。
<hamo`> archl: 并不知道蛋蛋是否开放
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<zodiac1111> “十八大”期间全国封网 预留调整时间 http://www.oschina.net/news/34064
<kk> zodiac1111,啥网址y “十八大”期间全国封网 预留调整时间 - 开源中国
<wang_> 没有人。。
<archl> hamo`: 。。。你太失败了
<archl> hamo`: 都和他交往这么久了
<archl> archl the Ogre Mage (level 3, -2/33 HPs)
<archl> Began as an Ogre Transmuter on Oct 24, 2012.
<archl> Slain by a kobold
<archl> ... wielding a +2,+3 dwarven short sword of freezing
<archl> (4 damage)
<archl> 最近这么悲哀呢。一直按着 tab 键玩游戏我错了吗！
<bestwish> ................
<bestwish> 升级了。也没有感觉到。好用。
<bestwish> 倒是。驱动都没有了。
<archl> bestwish: 。。。
<archl> bestwish: 驱动没有了还能用？
<archl> bestwish: 你做梦呢。。。
<bestwish> archl 我说的是游戏
<archl> bestwish: 。。。我更不明白了
<nopcall> 要是我备份台式机上的debian 然后还原到另一台电脑上能用么。。不运行桌面环境的 只要命令行
<bestwish> 你可以试试。。你问问archl
 * Mayaer 吃饭去～
<nopcall> 正在试呢。。
<bestwish> en.
<nopcall> 好囧啊。那台老电脑不能u盘启动 只能pxe安装系统 光驱坏了。。。
<bestwish> 哈哈。
<nopcall> = =#60RMB买回来的。。
<bestwish> 那你怎么办啊
<bestwish> 这么便宜？？
<nopcall> 嗯啊。512M内存 600mhz的cpu 40G硬盘。
<bestwish> 要是可以俺也买个。。这么便宜啊
<nopcall> 在二手交易网站上买到的。。
<bestwish> 哈哈。。
<nopcall> 哈哈。我看到便宜才买的。
<bestwish> 哪个网站啊
<bestwish> 我也去看看//
<nopcall> 平常用来作小服务器的。
<nopcall> 呵呵 这个是百度出来的。。不是时时都有的。
<bestwish> 唉。白高兴了。
<nyfair> blender真是做工口动画的神器
<nopcall> 以前还看到人家20块买了好多的小主机呢。
<bestwish> 还心想。买两台呢。
<bestwish> 额。
<nopcall> 哈哈
<bestwish> 不行我也要没事看看二手网。这也太好了。
<nopcall> 可遇不可求的。
<bestwish> 额。。
<bestwish> 你真走运啊。
<nopcall> 嘿嘿
<bestwish> 那你显示器人家也卖了？
<nopcall> 没有= =只有主机
<bestwish> 那也就很好了。知足吧。
<nopcall> 老式的那种nec的小主机 04年的。
<bestwish> 哈哈。。我记得我同学家还有呢。。
<nopcall> 平常用来做下载机和wifi共享
<bestwish> 那叫一个卡啊。
<nopcall> 哈
<bestwish> 恩。不错啊。
<bestwish> 你弄的什么网站啊。
<bestwish> ？？
<archl> nyfair: 我要看你做的
<bestwish> 我也要看。
<nopcall> 我？
<bestwish> 是的。
<bestwish> 你。
<bestwish> 你不是弄了个网站吗
<archl> nyfair: 对了。给我你的照片吧。
<nopcall> 呵呵我这是在学校的
<nopcall> 内网的
<bestwish> 你在上学啊。我也是。
<nopcall> 用来做迅雷下载的
<bestwish> 内网。。。
<bestwish> 内网很纠结。。
<nopcall> 没办法= =学校用锐捷的
<bestwish> 我在网上下载了个什么锐捷的东西。。我看看啊
<nopcall> 额。
<bestwish> 我也是内网可纠结了。只能用无限。。
<bestwish> 不能用有限。
<bestwish> 还是移动的网络。。吭 啊
<nopcall> 。。移动 不是好贵的么。。我去营业厅问过。。
<bestwish> 搜资料看到了个。。ubuntu校园网使用锐捷上网方法。。但是我这里不能用啊
<bestwish> 是的很贵。。还卡
<nopcall> mentohust吧 我这可以用。
<bestwish> 是的。我这里不不行啊。
<bestwish> 话说移动。。。我恨他
<nopcall> 我当初去的时候 店员还看不起哥呢。。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何修改chromium的默认文件关联 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390850 chromium对m3u文件的默认打开程序是leafpad，如何修改成gnome-player呢？ chromium对*.7z文件没有建立关联，又如何建立这个关联呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2012-10-24 17:45
<nopcall> 问他他只说你们学生用不起的。。。
<bestwish> 我靠。。
<bestwish> 看来移动真是托大了啊。。
<nopcall> = =我们学校就我这楼没有外网的宽带接口。。囧
<bestwish> 唉。。
<bestwish> 无限也行啊。。不贵。。
<mayli> 不得擅自中断通信线路
<nopcall> 网速到没问题。。工作室有机器 连上去就能下东西 再托回来
<bestwish> 额。。
<bestwish> 工作室。？？
<nopcall> 你学什么的啊
<bestwish> 你不会是实习吧
<bestwish> 我学的3G
<bestwish> 你呢。
<bestwish> 不过我喜欢linux。。。
<nopcall> 我也喜欢linux 只装了linux
<bestwish> 我也是哈哈。
<bestwish> 你在哪个大学啊
<mayli> 信阳?
<bestwish> ？
<bestwish> xchat快捷键有那些啊
<bestwish> 谁可以告诉我 啊。
<mayli> bestwish: alt-f4
<bestwish> 怎么tab客户端不能用啊
<bestwish> 就是跟你说话名字补全怎么弄啊
<mayli> bestwish: 手打
<bestwish> 你在开玩笑吧。
<mayli> bestwish: 我从来都是手打的
<bestwish> 额。。
<bestwish> 有快捷键的亲。
<mayli> bestwish: 不知道什么是快捷键
<bestwish> mayli：快捷键好用。
<bestwish> 额。。
<bestwish> 好吧。。
<wolftankk> test
<wolftankk> 换了个arch。。。
<kk> wolftankk, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<wolftankk> 字体渲染 搞得好被催
<bestwish> 额。
<jock_001> irssi的那个nicklist.pl用不了了?
<cch> ls
<cch> 升级了12.10 ibus自己不启动了
<nopcall> 啊哈哈哈哈。。备份的系统还原到另一台电脑上 结果空间不够 启动都启动不了了。。
<jock_001> nopcall: 那还那么高兴
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 关于升级或全新安装12.10开机进入GRUB的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390855 ubuntu12.10刚刚出来，我就迫不及待的进行了升级~ 之前使用的是ubuntu12.04，因为舍不得自己辛辛苦苦下载的软件所以选择升级安装，结果开机出现了GRUB命令行而无法进入系统。开始以 …
<qjy> 难道只要有人发帖，那个kk就都在这发一遍？
<chenhaixiao> qjy: 你说的对，kk是bot
<qjy> chenhaixiao: 我还以为kk bot有选择的发呢，看来只要有人发帖，这边能第一时间得到消息。
<xiangfu> `help | qjy
<xiangfu> `i | qjy
<xiangfu> `i | chenhaixiao
<xuan> Ubuntu如何才能像Debian一样显示开机的详细过程?
<maplebeats> xuan: 把那个撒卸载了
<xuan> 哪个卸载掉?
<maplebeats> xuan: 名字忘了...spxxx什么的
<leion> splash
<xiangfu> xuan, 把kernel command line 里的‘quiet splash‘ 去掉。
<leion> 去掉quiet
<xiangfu> xuan, 看 /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<xuan> 去掉没用,只会显示成紫色
<xuan> 去掉gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode,倒是会变成一个光标再闪,但是却不会显示开机详细信息
<xiangfu> 你确定 quite splash 都去掉了？
<xuan> 确定
<xiangfu> xuan, ‘/etc/default/grub’ 这里的也去掉。
<xiangfu> 之后运行 sudo update-grub2
<xiangfu> xuan, 再把‘plymouth-theme-＊‘ 包都删了。
<eexpress> xiangfu: . 那包都深度集成了。不能删除的。
<eexpress> xuan: 去掉很麻烦的。别搞了。
<maplebeats> eexpress: ！！！
<xuan> 刚刚试了一下,发现去掉gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode,后在删掉quite splash后就行了
<leion> ‘/etc/default/grub’ 这里是默认的设置，最好不要动
<leion> grub.cfg写的很明白了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Wayland 1.0发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390859 来自：http://www.linux-ren.org/thread-68298-1-1.html 10月22日，Wayland 1.0正式发布。Wayland是一种协议，像C库实现的协议一样，它定义了如何与Client通讯。其compositor可以是一个独立的显示服务器，运行在Linux内核的Mode-Setting …
 * tenzu 拜神
<maplebeats> tenzu: 神不理你
<CyrusYzGTt> 殺神白起 ，，
 * archl 拜 tenzu
 * archl 拜 lainme
 * archl 拜 roylez
 * maplebeats 怎么不拜我。。。
 * adam8157 怎么不拜我
<archl> maplebeats:  adam8157 因为今天你们说话太多了？
<archl> adam8157 maplebeats  因为你们比较颓废？ - 个人感觉 。。。
 * adam8157 唉...
 * archl 害怕自己也跟着颓废了。
 * archl 本来就足够颓废了
 * CyrusYzGTt ，，圍觀
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 去吃个蟑螂拍照留念证明你还存在
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 滾
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我要想方设法套到你的照片
 * maplebeats 靠，腾讯发口头offer了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不错哦
<archl> maplebeats:  哪个位置？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 深圳? package如何?
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 額，我的QQ朋友是照片認證的。去找吧
<maplebeats> adam8157:我没说我收到。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 額，我的QQ朋友網是照片認證的。去找吧
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。
 * maplebeats 我们那个职位的还没开始发。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 下岗了
<maplebeats> 他们后台开发的已经发了，我心情。。。纠结
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 你只要找到像 愛因斯坦 中年的照片也行，我同學說很像我
<maplebeats> archl: 下岗了，首先就把你干掉
<archl> maplebeats: 过来吧。
<pityonline> http://stopwritingramblingcommitmessages.com/
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y Stop writing rambling commit messages
<archl> maplebeats: 看我不把你打趴下关起来
 * archl 果然变得越来越疯狂了。
 * archl 还是逃脱吧。
<leion> help
<leion> --help
<leion> -h
<Kevinyings> gentoo 没有qemu-kvm吗？为什么简介里有？
<Kevinyings> 但我安装了qemu'却没有啊
<Kevinyings> 原来wiki 过期了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级到12.10进入桌面好慢啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390865 特别是输入密码之后到桌面能显示出来。。。快赶上从开机到输入密码界面的时间了 统计信息: 发表于 由 qute — 2012-10-24 20:55
<CyrusYzGTt> 問MAYA在何處？質問MAYA何時嫁裕吾
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt: maya人家跑都跑了
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§  知道，， 鬱悶一下而已
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的券还没卖掉呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 哈哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: 20块是不是定价太高了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 2块
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 人呢...
<roylez_> adam8157: 屁，最低的卖价是5块
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: sddpcm是不是被放弃了？
<adamwen> 什么券？
<roylez_> adamwen: 问你基友
<adamwen> 我来第一天就有机油了。。。。sigh
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 不知道，打在AIX包里的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 凡是進入這裏的，都是 爆ee菊友會的成員
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 网上乱下的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不是mpio
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦，不知道，要是AIX默认的fileset里没有，就不会有人用
 * bluezd 我快受不了隔壁的那个女的了！！！
 * bluezd TMD
<adamwen> bluezd：怎么受不了了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 恩，mpio是主流
<CyrusYzGTt> bluezd§ 受不了，就過去 就地正法
 * bluezd 一天叫 TMD 一万声＂老公＂，我每天早上都是被她的 "老公"　声吵醒
 * maplebeats 日 后再说
<roylez_> bluezd: 这。。。正是修行的时候
<bluezd> roylez_: 那个女的要生孩子了，她老公都说她，你有事说事儿，别一整一个老公，一天叫一万遍
 * bluezd 求解脱方法
<adam8157> bluezd: 孕期女性的思维和情绪无法捉摸
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 专门提供linux游戏的网站专门提供linux游戏的网站 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390870 在这边和大家推荐一个为linux用户提供游戏下载的网站，是由远景论坛Linux版两位版主发起一个Linux游戏网站。希望大家能在闲暇之余去看看，谢谢！ 网站全名叫“远景Linux …
<bluezd> adam8157: 我死的心都有了，真的受不了了
<adam8157> bluezd: 你房子啥时候到期
<bluezd> adam8157: 幸亏当时只签了半年，12 月份果断走
 * bluezd 英明
<adamwen> 学生党表示还没这么风险因素。。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: eryu要带妹子去爬山 哈哈
<bluezd> adam8157: 跟我有啥关系啊，你不也领 PHD 去吗～～～～～
 * adam8157 一着急打错了
 * bluezd 这破网
<bluezd> adam8157: 你是不是特别期待周六啊～ :D
<adam8157> bluezd: 期待你妹....
<adam8157> bluezd: ban了你
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 求VPN出口在国外的外企
<bluezd> adam8157: 我现在的对策是买了个耳塞，每当我早上被吵醒的时候，就会把耳塞带上，或者晚上就一直带着，我容易吗我　．．．．．．
<adamwen> MeaCulpa：你这是打算去求职么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 来rh, 我卖了你
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 美国 澳洲 以色列 新加坡.... 都有
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 上班能看片，玩游戏么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，无所谓，WFH
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 能打台球
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 恩
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 脆脆鲨还有么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 现在饼干和奥利奥多些, 脆脆鲨偶尔
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 健怡管够
<adamwen> adam8157：一直觉得 健怡 不算可乐
<adamwen> adam8157：不好喝
<jzmer> is github.com accessible from mainland china?
<adam8157> adamwen: 健怡是最可乐的可乐
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 发个64位ubuntu12.10 12.04可以用的pps http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390872 百度很久才找到的，亲测可以播放！希望能够帮到需要的人！先安装依赖包 sudo apt-get install libqt4-core libqt4-dbus libqt4-gui libqt4-network libqt4-webkit libqt4-xml libfuse2 mplayer 下载安装我传的附件，如果没有 …
<adam8157> jzmer: yes (beijing
<jzmer> adam8157: yes and not sluggish?
<adam8157> jzmer: yes, it is accessible
<adam8157> in beijing
<jzmer> well, in shenzhen the page would take so long to load that in the end it just stops loading
<adamwen> http://www.56.com/u47/v_NzY0Mjk1MzI.html 我觉得这个东西很恐怖
<kk> adamwen,啥网址y 【北邮出品】身份的历史 eID(新一代网络电子身份证)_视频在线观看 1212 - 56.com
<adamwen> ‘http://www.56.com/u47/v_NzY0Mjk1MzI.html’
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Diet Coke?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 唉，北京...
<adamwen> 感觉这东西真恶心人
<MeaCulpa> adamwen: 这世间没有可乐，只有健怡
<adamwen>  MeaCulpa：我说的恶心不是 健怡  是我刚才发的那个网址
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 我还在公司
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋蛋用 vundle 安装 github 上的插件时老是让输入用户名和密码是怎么回事？
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 现在回家
<adam8157> pityonline: 你不会直接写的需要验证的git地址吧
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa: 我做了个拍牌辅助工具，你说卖得掉不？
<pityonline> adam8157: vundle 自己判断的吧？
<adam8157> pityonline: 自动的不会要啥用户名
<adamwen> 拍牌？
<pityonline> adam8157: 我往自己的 repo 里 push 时要求输入用户名和密码是因为 .git/config 里写的是 https，改成 git 那种就行了
<pityonline> adam8157: Bundle 'Lokaltog/EasyMotion' 这样写的就要呢？
<adam8157> pityonline: 不要的
<pityonline> adam8157: 但它的确要啊，难道和 vundle 目录下的 .git/config 有关？
<adam8157> pityonline: 你.gitconfig写了啥奇怪的东西吧 全局那个
<pityonline> adam8157: 没有。我看到 vundle 目录下的 .git/config 是 https
<pityonline> adam8157: 我改下看看
<bluezd> 换成 git://
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: ...
<pityonline> adam8157: bluezd 改成 git:// 还要输入用户名和密码，奇怪
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 擦，小心被抓
<adam8157> pityonline: 改了之后都删掉重装
<pityonline> adam8157: 把已安装的所有插件都删除重装吗？
<MeaCulpa> WhiTeMoOn: 任何向拍牌服务器发起请求的第三方客户端都被视为攻击行为
<adam8157> .
<pityonline> adam8157: 我试试
<bluezd> pityonline: .git/config url = git@github.comXXXXXX
 * adam8157 唉, 愁苦的away去做俯卧撑
<pityonline> bluezd: 我改了，不行，现在重装 vundle 了，但 easymotion 那个还是要求输入用户名和密码
<pityonline> adam8157: 重装后其它的没有出现，但 easymotion 还是出现了，奇怪
<pityonline> adam8157: https://github.com/gmarik/vundle 之前我是按这个的说明装的，原来它的介绍里写的就是 https
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: gmarik/vundle · GitHub
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你最喜欢哪位女性？
<CyrusYzGTt> 质量方面你尽管放心，我不是那种短视的人，我非冲楚，在建筑市场上要想真正的能够立足，靠的还是过硬的质量以及可靠的资金实力！”
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 默念她的芳名，想象她在你下面，俯卧撑就轻松了，100个没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ good-主意
<pityonline> adam8157: 看来还是要手动安装了
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 内核下载：Wrong Image Format for bootm command http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390874 开发板是SEED-DEC138，内核下载过程：硬件连接好后开启minicom，设置结束，开发板上电，hit any key to stop autoboot 然后设置U-Boot环境变量： U-Boot > setenv serverip 192.168.40.128 U-Boot > setenv ipaddr 19 …
<pityonline> adam8157: 怪了，写成 Bundle 'Lokaltog/EasyMotion' 就不行，写成 Bundle 'EasyMotion' 就没问题
<adam8157> pityonline: ....你写错了
<adam8157> pityonline:   Bundle 'Lokaltog/vim-easymotion'
<adam8157> pityonline:  别自己瞎猜写法... 要有那个路径才行
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 同志们的google最近好用么？
<pityonline> adam8157: 原来是这样！
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] :-o
<pityonline> adam8157: 明白了，多谢！
<adam8157> pityonline: np
<pityonline> adam8157: 起先我是用 :BundleSearch 搜的，出现的是 Bundle 'EasyMotion'，因为作者还写了个 Powerline 所以就按 Powerline 的写法写了
<adam8157> pityonline: powerline 也是 Bundle 'Lokaltog/vim-powerline'
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 话说为啥没人写个parse vimscript管理plugin的东西
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 等我给你找
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，github没必要，草根了点。vimscript靠谱
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，的确是
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/c9s/Vimana
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: c9s/Vimana · GitHub
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: Vimana provides a command-line interface such like aptitude program on Debian linux, for you to search, download, install, upgrade scripts from http://www.vim.org (vim online site).
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: welcome home : vim online
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: pityonline 继续away
<pityonline> adam8157: .
<yqjiangxin> /quit
<Atavg2012> 我要睡觉了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hmm
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不错
<adam8157> hamo: 棍儿刮
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕，求房子啊！
<adam8157> hamo: 被赶出去了?
<hamo> adam8157 未雨绸缪而已..这破房子太烂了，我要搬家
<adam8157> hamo: dzhu的房子12月底到期, 你可以和他gaoji
<hamo> adam8157 我又懒得搬家..
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹 玩儿我
<hamo> adam8157 没，真想搬呢
<hamo> adam8157 懒得搬也得搬啊
<adam8157> hamo: 找吧, 找到最后和我一样只能认了
<adam8157> hamo: 忍了
<hamo> ...
<hamo> adam8157 我没事，我不怕远
<hamo> adam8157 只要不到昌平我都能忍
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<roylez_> adam8157: 你俩基友还在
<hamo> roylez_ 尾席
<roylez_> hamo: 我睡觉去了...
<hamo> ...
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> roylez_ 祝你梦见大蟑螂
<roylez_> adam8157: http://stevecorona.com/how-i-automated-the-boring-parts-of-life
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y How I automated the boring parts of life | Steve Corona
<adam8157> roylez_: =,= 好体贴
<pityonline> adam8157: 对了，用 bundle 安装的 syntax 或 colorscheme 要链接到 ./vim/colors 或 ./vim/syntax 吗？我装了一个配色，不h起作用呢
<hamo> roylez_ 不错
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/10/dkim-vulnerability-widespread/all/
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: How a Google Headhunter's E-Mail Unraveled a Massive Net Security Hole | Threat Level | Wired.com
<adam8157> pityonline: 我没装过配色... 估计你那句设置配色的放到vundle后头就好了
<roylez_> pityonline: 不需要
<roylez_> pityonline: 要在 bundle xxx 语句后面加 colorscheme xxx
<pityonline> adam8157: roylez_ 呃，把 bundle colors 那个配色放在前面好像就有了
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯, 因为bundle那里才启用
<pityonline> adam8157: roylez 好像不对，不能保存退出
<pityonline> 但颜色分明有了呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我对暴力破解一直有疑惑，暴力计算并不难，但尝试的过程如何不被发现？
<pityonline> roylez: 不是这样写吧？ Bundle 'desert256.vim' colorscheme desert256
<cleamoon> MeaCulpa, 當然會被發現
<MeaCulpa> cleamoon: 所以我觉得Brutal Force有点扯
<MeaCulpa> cleamoon: 除非能伪装的很好
<MeaCulpa> cleamoon: 我觉得计算能力远超过尝试间隔
<cleamoon> MeaCulpa, 暴力是單機使用的，最2的
<MeaCulpa> cleamoon: 或者Brutal Force 做的好， 伪装成DDoS
<cleamoon> MeaCulpa, 那不是更2...
<pityonline> adam8157: roylez 我明白了，必须把 colo desert256 写在 Bundle 'desert256' 后面才生效，否则保存时提示错误，这样就不用复制到 .vim/colors 里了
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你一家一当全部进vundle?
<MeaCulpa> 何必呢...
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 都用 vundle 管理还是比较省力的
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 没觉得，我觉得vim plugin 没必要更新太快，实际上好用的plugin也没几个是常常更新的
 * MeaCulpa .vim一共才14m, 包括天大的vimim
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 嗯，更新的确都不快，但搜索和安装省劲啊，不用跑到 vim.org 上现找了
<MeaCulpa> 扔dropbox完事
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你用什么distro? 包管理完全不碰vim?
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 如果你要新安装一个插件，还不是要去官网或 github 找啊？
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: no, portage
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: no, portage, then vimscript
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: Mac Mountain Lion
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 擦
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 没用过你说的那种
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 原来这样
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 那可以像我windows里的做法，gvim portable, 就一个目录
<MeaCulpa> u盘里随身带
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 用 vundle 后绑定个快捷键，直接搜索，直接装，非常简单
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 没网怎办？
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 哦，我把它扔在 github 上了
<MeaCulpa> vim是吃饭家伙，靠不得github
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 不至于没网，手机还能上呢
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 现在我的 bundle 目录一共就 4.7M，就算没网，用手机 3G 做热点，跑它个 5M 也没事儿啊
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<MeaCulpa> 我还是u盘吧~
<MeaCulpa> 话说，emacs界这样的东西应该很多了吧，毕竟是操作系统
<gebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 干嘛呢
<yanwen_> 嘿嘿
<yanwen_> 有人么？
<knownbad> 死光
<alvin_rxg> 匿了
<yanwen_> 用webs的客户端来这里看看。。。
<yanwen_> 还是转到archlinux的频道里去好了。。。
<alvin_rxg> http://weibo.com/1678843974/yFdXj0f2c
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<alvin_rxg> 『全……全剧终？』http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dxltlocw4og.gif
<yanwen_> 。。。。。。
<knownbad> 为何 Weibo 需要注册才能看呢？  有点充数吧？
<xinchi> yanwen_: arch频道有人么？
<ofan> gebjgd: 上网
<yanwen_> 你把微薄的网址改为cn就可以不用登陆浏览了
<knownbad> 咦，这神奇了。  谢了。
<yanwen_> arch国外的频道挺热闹的
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 奶奶的，送个 .com 的干嘛。
<knownbad> 英文频道通常比较活跃因为全球些。
<piggybox> 貌似arch频道是现在人最多的irc频道了，无法理解
<yanwen_> 大家怎么这么晚还没睡觉呢？
 * knownbad 睡觉
<ofan> piggybox: arch粉丝多
<ofan> arch好用，多好理解
<alvin_rxg> arch 符合 geek 折腾的需求呀
<ofan> ubuntu才可怜巴巴的那么几个人
<piggybox> gentoo频道人也很多，但是gentoo现在在distrowatch上排名掉了不知道多少位了
<ofan> gentoo用源码发布的策略就是错的
<ofan> 至少应该学arch提供2进制发布
<ofan> 谁玩bike race,加我fb联机
<xinchi> arch-cn没人啊
<knownbad> 都在这里。
<gebjgd> xinchi: archlinux-cn
<gebjgd> xinchi: 人都在这里
<gebjgd> ofan: Bike race是什么？
<xinchi> gebjgd: 我去看看
<knownbad> gebjgd: 就骑脚踏车不用座椅。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼？
<xinchi> gebjgd: 。。。。。。17个。。。
<gebjgd> xinchi: 有xmbot
<gebjgd> xinchi: Gtalk上的人也在
<gebjgd> xinchi: 我敢说那是最大的arch irc根据地了
<xinchi> gebjgd: xmbot是什么？ 机器人？
<gebjgd> xinchi: 和gtalk的连接程序
<xinchi> gebjgd: 人少的好可怜。。好像中文arch社区现在最活跃的是百度贴吧。。。
<gebjgd> xinchi: 你out了 是Archlinuxcn.org
<xinchi> gebjgd: 卧槽 前去围观
<gebjgd> xinchi: 没人用百毒
<xinchi> gebjgd: 高端了 找到组织
<gebjgd> xinchi: 看频道公告
<piggybox> 百度贴吧。。。
<xinchi> 话说我在那里混了好久。。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你没帮着把新手指南翻译完啊？
<ofan> gebjgd: android 游戏
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我从来不看中文的
<knownbad> 没教你看，那是个工作。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那中文社区我今天刚去。。。。
<ofan> 翻译就对中学生有点用
<knownbad> wiki 是个 redirect。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我从来不看 也不用 社区是一帮年轻人弄得 我老了
<knownbad> 没我老吧？  我都年轻着。
<alvin_rxg> 我老了
<ofan> 貌似arch新安装包支持efi启动了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我们是无所谓，不过我看gtalk那边还是有些人英文不好看得都是过时的中文文档导致各种问题
<ofan> piggybox: 关键翻译是个处理不讨好的事
<ofan> 处理=出力
<alvin_rxg> :D   翻译好了给我看看吧 :D
<knownbad> 只要暂时没人干我觉个不必管他人的闲言。
<piggybox> ofan: 是啊，这点我比较佩服ubuntu，愿意搞各种翻译
<knownbad> 先上了再说。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 有人去翻译 那些年轻人会翻译的
<ofan> 而且技术人员翻译的质量都比较差
<alvin_rxg> Das Erste 在放电影……产后抑郁…… =.=  我为啥看得津津有味的样子……
<alvin_rxg> http://www.daserste.de/unterhaltung/film/filmmittwoch-im-ersten/sendung/2012/herbstkind-100.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ARD | Das Erste - FilmMittwoch im Ersten - Herbstkind
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 吃了饭后去了趟Aldi 看到一个头戴式耳机 带重低音 才8欧
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 先为越南妹子准备。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了 效果不错
<alvin_rxg> 哦。你买吧，我不敢了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 越南妹子已经从了松鼠了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你耳朵恢复听力没？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他们很幸福
<knownbad> 如何从了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你猜
<knownbad> 所以说他为了妹子准备看产后抑郁嘛。
<gebjgd> =_=
<gebjgd> 困了
<gebjgd> 日的
<knownbad> 假装听力不好把她上了？
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<gebjgd> 闭眼睡觉
<knownbad> 她说不你听成不要停。
<gebjgd> 我想买的入耳式的耳塞
<gebjgd> 隔音好的
<gebjgd> 就是一带上 就听不到外面声音的
<gebjgd> 有推荐么？
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你还活着？
<ofan> gebjgd: tf10
<knownbad> 为何不试试 noise cancellation？
<gebjgd> ofan: TF10?
<ofan> TF10
<gebjgd> ofan: 什么东西？
<knownbad> 产后抑郁
<piggybox> 没noise没必要卖noise cancellation的东西。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 入耳耳塞
<knownbad> http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Ears-TripleFi-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B0019RBJOE
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Amazon.com: Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 Noise Isolating Earphones: Electronics
<gebjgd> ofan: 价格？
<knownbad> 富二代的玩具。
<ofan> gebjgd: <$200
<gebjgd> ofan: 我勒个去 太贵了
<ofan> knownbad: 你也学会了
<gebjgd> ofan: 有没有20刀左右的
<piggybox> 而且那些消噪音的只能消掉外界某个固定频率的噪音
<ofan> gebjgd: 有一堆
<ofan> 山寨货
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就行了
<gebjgd> 无所谓山不山寨
<xrosnight> 大家好
<xrosnight> 有在线的吗？？
<gebjgd> 手机屏幕太小
<xrosnight> :-D
<gebjgd> 日的 看的眼睛疼
<kk> xrosnight, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<xrosnight> kk, 你好
<xrosnight> 有谁配置过VPN的？我在我的一台vps上正在实验
<knownbad> ofan: <<< 卖家
<ofan> 配过pptp
<ofan> 网上一堆配置文章
<xrosnight> 对。我现在就在弄pptpd
<alvin_rxg> 他妈的，一看就知道抑郁了，为啥没人找心理医生啊……
<ofan> xrosnight: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PPTP_Server
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: PPTP Server - ArchWiki
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 也要她愿意，我家的就是这样。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 也抑郁了？恭喜啊 :D
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆是欲求不满
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你小心了
<xrosnight> ofan, 我现在配置到
<xrosnight> #设置pptpd vi /etc/pptpd.conf option /etc/ppp/options.pptpd debug logwtmp localip 10.10.10.1 remoteip 10.10.10.2-254
<xrosnight> localip 和 remoteip
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小心她给你戴绿帽子
<xrosnight> 这两个写什么呢
<knownbad> xrosnight: http://goo.gl/8SgcO
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: PPTP VPN Setup Guide for a Debian OpenVZ VPS - Put Dispenser Here! - Put Dispenser Here!
<knownbad> gebjgd: 咦你怎么知道？  你有老婆也欲求不满？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 很不幸，我还没挂。。。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 是女人都有忧郁症。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你和我们说了 你性功能障碍
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你忘记了／
<knownbad> 我老年痴呆了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我看出来了
<xrosnight> remoteip 是要分配给客户端的ip地址吗？还是什么意思 /say kk
 * knownbad 弱弱的说是
<piggybox> 哈
<xrosnight> O:-)
<xrosnight> 我想用vps做一个代理，用来上facebook, 现在配置到了    这一步  然后编辑文件/etc/pptpd.conf  /etc/pptpd.conf option /etc/ppp/pptpd-options localip 172.16.36.1 remoteip 172.16.36.2-254    我的vps是独立ip，后面的remoteip是 来访客户端的ip地址范围吗？谢谢！菜鸟不是很懂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你现在用什么东西听歌？
<knownbad> xrosnight: 基本上正确
<xrosnight> 基本上正确？
<knownbad> xrosnight: 但 localip 应该是你 vpn 的 public ip.
<xrosnight> knownbad, 172.16.36.2-254这段ip是vps上的ip啊》也是同等。我怎么用我的手机登录呢
<knownbad> 172.16.0.0 是 private ip.
<knownbad> 你是如何连上 vps 的呢？
<xrosnight> ssh
<knownbad> 到？
<knownbad> 172.16.36.1？
<xrosnight> root@vps给我的ip
<xrosnight> 恩
<knownbad> 那我就不知道了。
<knownbad> 问 ofan 吧。
<knownbad> 我拉屎去。
<xrosnight> vps分配我的一个ip，我就用那个ip登录的
<xrosnight> 。。我也有屎感了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 别忘记用洁身器
<xrosnight> ofan, 你知道我的localip 和 remote ip应该怎么设置呢。:) vps给的ip是172.16.36.1
<fivesheep> knownbad: got a job
<knownbad> Congrat!!!
<knownbad> Where to?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你公司有洁身器？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 家里有 公司有的是日本
<knownbad> 日本啥？
<fivesheep> knownbad: a small company which is developing an IOS app
<knownbad> 日本妹妹嘴型的洁身器？
<fivesheep> in Belleuve
<knownbad> Not bad but is pay good enough?
<knownbad> IOS apps are good but few make enough money.
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 程序猿了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 恭喜啊
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你不觉得洁身器让屁眼有快感？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没觉得
<knownbad> 我没用过，家里的还没装上去。
<xrosnight> ……
<gebjgd> knownbad: 笨死你
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自己装啊
<knownbad> 公寓里只有一个水开关，安装时得停了整栋的水。
<knownbad> 要不，只需要装个 T connector。
<xrosnight> 大家都不睡觉，晚上做什么呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 当然要断水了 加T stück
<gebjgd> xrosnight: 你是在熬夜 我们就未必了
<xrosnight> gebjgd, so ?>:o
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ofan: piggybox: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/772454c5jw1dy6z5wtdj7j.jpg
<alvin_rxg> via   https://www.dropbox.com/spacerace
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Dropbox - Great Space Race! - Simplify your life
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 无耻
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你也可以注册的呀。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 怎么注册
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 你是 MIT 的么？
<ofan> al
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 不是。。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 就我刚发的 spacerace 链接
<alvin_rxg>  https://www.dropbox.com/spacerace
<ofan> 我要是MIT的还在这里混？
<alvin_rxg> :D
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你用的mit邮箱？
<alvin_rxg> 自己学校的…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我们学校还不到8G
<alvin_rxg> 人数不够，只加了 15GB。。。最高 25GB
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我学校在那页面注册了 300多人啊…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 只能用两年，两年后会怎样
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 提前一个月还是多少时间通知吧？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 不过我想两年后硬盘更白菜了，或许是退回部分
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 已经用了怎么办
<alvin_rxg> 不知道。。。 提前通知移除一些内容吧。。
<ofan> 我原来就有8g
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 那个还是你自己的。
<alvin_rxg> 注册了，就是变成 8 + (N GB)
<alvin_rxg> 哈，至少我这两年不用担心了。 :D
<alvin_rxg> 我把学校的很多东西都塞里边去了， 30% 用了，怕再塞些东西快不够了。。
<ofan> dropbox客户端好用
<ofan> 我goodle drive已经25g了
<alvin_rxg> google 那个我没用，觉得 dropbox 够了。
<alvin_rxg> 洗澡～
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 跟谁洗
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 跟我的右手洗
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 好基友？
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，一辈子
<ixxvil> so im back again
<ixxvil> i neesome help
<ixxvil> with chinese words
<ixxvil> :D
<ixxvil> anyone awake
<NinjaZ> ?
<ixxvil> you speak chinese?
<alvin_rxg> martian
<ixxvil> what is the chinese word for"we" as in "us" ?
<ixxvil> can you show me via google because i dont think i can see chinese characters via irc
<ixxvil> mytranslation is set to UTF8 but even then
<kk>  06:19
<alvin_rxg> me has no idea.
<ixxvil> ok
<ixxvil> anyone?
<alvin_rxg> :D  what do u mean "us" ?
<ixxvil> like we
<ixxvil> "we"
<alvin_rxg> chinese has no diff between we && us :D
<ixxvil> ok
<ixxvil> thats fine
<ixxvil> so whats the chinese wordfor it/
<ixxvil> ?
<alvin_rxg> http://translate.google.de/?#en/zh-CN/we
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: Google Übersetzer
<alvin_rxg> oh http://translate.google.com/?#en/zh-CN/we
<alvin_rxg> 1k$ pls :D
<ixxvil> i know about google translate
<ixxvil> but the letters look sortof weird in there
<ixxvil> which is why i asked for a google reference
<alvin_rxg> fine. pic moment
<ixxvil> like an image
<ixxvil> o
<ixxvil> ok
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: http://uploadpie.com/Kbe8s
<alvin_rxg> the 2 chars together
<alvin_rxg> just like, i's :D
<ixxvil> thanks
<ixxvil> thats very clear
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: oh well, u may instal a chinese font, then things will be good :)
<ixxvil> na
<ixxvil> the image is fine
<ixxvil> i'll recreate the image
<ixxvil> thnaks
<ixxvil> :D
<alvin_rxg> for what will u use these words?
<dwjie> ..
<ixxvil> for alogo
<ixxvil> not decided
<ixxvil> im gonna play with it and see
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-25
<former> /me
<former> Nobody at home?
<kingbo> 早
<Ein-mobile> 早上好！
<ace___> 哈哈哈哈哈
<ace___> 有谁在再WIN8啊
<ace___> 有谁在再用WIN8啊
<ace___> 哈哈哈
<ace___> win8使用中,哈哈哈，－＞点应用－＞提示－＞重置！哈哈哈，google要死了
<Ein-mobile> 。。
<ace___> win8的使用体验太爽了！
<ace___> YEAH!!!
<Ein-mobile> 我淡定地用Chakra中。
<ace___> Ein-mobile: Chakra???
<ace___> Ein-mobile: ＜霸气> -> <晕倒一片鸟>
<Ein-mobile> ace___, 。。。。。。。
<piggybox> 新闻说win8在中国不会出零售版了，要么预装要么找官方下载
<ace___> :-D
<adamwen> Ein-mobile: Arch系？
<Ein-mobile> adamwen, 算是吧！Chakra是基于Arch的
<ace___> Ein-mobile: NO！不过肯定没有人可以猜出来！
<Ein-mobile> ace___, 。。。（不明状
<ace___> Ein-mobile: ...
<Ein-mobile> 有在喜欢踩单车的geek没？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • xp+ubuntu双系统求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390899 问题说明： 1、最近我在笔记本上装了xp+ubuntu12.04双系统，但因为我是5年前的古董笔记本，发现12.04新的unity用起来反应很慢受不了了 2、于是我在我的台式上装了win7+ubuntu12.04双系统，用得着快多了，看 …
<ixxvil> anyone wake
<ixxvil> http://i.imgur.com/EOiQr.png
<ixxvil> what chinese alphabet is that?
<imadper> ixxvil: looks like `星`?
<ixxvil> looks like what?
<imadper> ixxvil: 星  star
<ixxvil> can you gimme the meaning
<ixxvil> oh a star?
<imadper> ixxvil: yes.
<ofan> 啃披萨ing
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 貌似你的vpn过期了
<ixxvil> hehehe
<ixxvil> so it lookslike "star"
<ace___> imadper: that means "Monkey"
<ixxvil> guess what
<ofan> hohohoho
<ixxvil> thats the english word " We"
<ixxvil> i wrote it like chinese calligraphy
<ixxvil> :D
<ixxvil> WE - west meets east
<ixxvil> star - direction - compass - west /east
<ixxvil> how is hat?
<ixxvil> that
<ixxvil> nice concept?
<kk> ixxvil:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> ixxvil: awesome
<ace___> ixxvil
<ace___> ixxvil:
<ace___> ixxvil:
<ace___> ixxvil: that means "Monkey"!!!
<ace___> ixxvil: that means "Monkey"!!! Not star!
<ixxvil> in chinese it means monkey?
<ixxvil> dont trollme
<ofan> ixxvil: no
<ixxvil> just be serious, if it means monkey or not
<ace___> ixxvil: yes!
<ofan> ace___: monkey your sister
<ace___> ofan: ...
<ofan> ixxvil: it's 'star'
<ixxvil> http://www.chinese-symbols.com/chinese-tattoo-symbols.html
<kk> ixxvil,啥网址y Chinese Tattoo Symbols
<cherrot> imadper: 这么早
<ixxvil> chineseletter for monkey is that
<ixxvil> and that looks entirely different
<imadper> cherrot: 我模范员工.
<ofan> lol
<ixxvil> see if i gonna be trolled
<ixxvil> i might as well leave
<ixxvil> i thought i could have  a serious discussion
<ofan> ixxvil: it's 'star'
<ixxvil> ok
<ixxvil> thanks
<ace___> ixxvil: ...
<ace___> ixxvil: ...sorry!
<imadper> ofan: 怎么生成一个110g的文件? dd if=/dev/zero of=xxx bs=1000M count=110   有没有生成大量随机数据的方法?
<ace___> ixxvil: ...sorry! It means the very black big one
<ofan> imadper: truncate
<ace___> ixxvil: ...sorry! It means the very black big one.Monkey is yellow.
<ixxvil> ace___: black big what?
<imadper> ofan: 软件?
<ofan> im
<ofan> imadper: 恩
<ace___> ixxvil: Monkey is yellow.
<imadper> ixxvil: orangutan
<ixxvil> ok
<imadper> ixxvil: ace___ means orangutan
<imadper> ofan: 多谢.
<ofan> ace___: 完全不知道你说什么
<ofan> ace___: 难道你想说大黑粗？
<ixxvil> so the letter http://www.words-chinese.com/images2/chinese_symbols_for_orangutan_6918_2_1.png
<piggybox> imadper: /dev/urandom ?
<ixxvil> that looks different to what i have
<ace___> ixxvil: orangutan - 猩猩
<imadper> piggybox: 那个生成110G要多久?
<ixxvil> are you saying it looks the same because of the E?
<ixxvil> because the tiger chinese symbol has the same E too
<piggybox> imadper: 不知道。。。
<ofan> ixxvil: no, without the left part of '猩', it's '星' which means stars
<ace___> 星 means the sun
<ace___> what is call star?
<ace___> what is call star? supper star?
<ace___> ok . that is ok
<ofan> ixxvil: lool, it's '王', looks like two 'E' stand back to back
<piggybox> imadper: 粗略测试了一下在我机器上/dev/urandom输出1g需要一分钟
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: .
<ofan> imadper: dd太慢
<cherrot> piggybox: 往硬盘输出？
<imadper> piggybox: 那我就需要俩小时了..
<ofan> truncate最多几秒
<ixxvil> so is it ok to use what i pasted?
<ofan> ixxvil: yeah
<ixxvil> or it doesntlook right like chinese calligraphy?
<ofan> ixxvil: it'd be a very nice tatoo symbol
<piggybox> cherrot: ssd, 当然实际只测了100m数据
<ace______> ixxvil: you want to learn the very special chinese???
<ixxvil> ofan: thanks
<ixxvil> ace______: na this is for a logo
<ixxvil> for a chinese tea company
<ace______> ixxvil: you can go to learn some HongKong
<ixxvil> but they want to show east and west
<ixxvil> so i drew the english letters "WE" like chinese calligraphy
<ixxvil> and wanted to incorporate "star" in it
<ace______> ixxvil: you can go to learn some HongKong...That's much more High level!
<imadper> cantonese?  ace______ ?
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: ~~
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: ?
<ace______> imadper: I supose.
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: ä½ vpn...
<imadper> ace______: 你说中文吧... 完全理解不了你的语言
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 小窗
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/211100.htm
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: NOKIA N9获APK兼容层 可安装Android应用_NOKIA 诺基亚_cnBeta.COM
 * ofan 看X档案
<Aoy_c> c
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装什么包，使gcc，gdb都变成中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390903 统计信息: 发表于 由 agtmd — 2012-10-25 9:56
 * adam8157 今天发工资, 还没有到账 不幸福啊
<imadper> 阿达,
<imadper> adam8157: 到帐我也不幸福...
<adam8157> imadper: =,=
<imadper> adam8157: 有个也叫adam的, 每次跟你打字都费劲!
<imadper> adam8157: 补全出来俩... 我擦...
<mayli> adam8157:
<mayli> adam8157: adamwen  adaam_
<imadper> adam8157: 推荐个串口控制台吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 忘了上次用的哪个了.
<adam8157> imadper: minicom
<imadper> adam8157: ok
<ofan> adam8157: 把他t了
<adam8157> ofan: 为啥...
<ofan> adam8157: 为啥？
<ofan> adam8157: 作为一枚城管不应该问这样的问题
<adam7158> adam8157: 明白了?
<adam8157> 算你块
<xzy> IRC 忘记密码 怎么找回阿
<ofan> 哦 我发现weechat的nick高亮插件是用的checksum hash
<madper> adam8157: 只是告诉你, 为啥要t...
<ofan> 万圣节怎么过
<madper> ofan: 上班.
<jiero> ofan: 做南瓜饼送人
<ofan> madper: 周六你上毛班
<ofan> jiero: 不会
<ofan> md想找妹子去啊
<jiero> ofan: 在南瓜头饰内部贴上南瓜饼，然后舌头伸出来带着片南瓜饼让对方吃。
<ofan> 顺便喝点酒就呵呵呵了
<ofan> jiero: 。。。真恶心
<madper> ofan: 哦, 那就在家睡觉.
<jiero> ofan: 其实南瓜饼很容易做。
<ofan> madper: 宅男
<jiero> ofan: 只要你敢放油。
<ofan> jiero: 懒得做
<jiero> ofan: 。。。学+首次做也就 20分钟
<jiero> ofan: 你丫不能太懒。
<jiero> http://www.smzdm.com/rosewill-luo-wei-rk-9000-xi-lie-ji-xie-jian-pan-hei-zhou-399-yuan-bao-you.html
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 再特价：Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000系列 机械键盘（黑轴，适合游戏）　399元包邮（降70）»什么值得买
<jiero> 机械键盘用来玩什么游戏的啊。
<ofan> madper: 你用机械键盘？
<adam8157> jiero: 黑轴的不考虑
<ofan> 想买个青轴的
<jiero> adam8157:  我倒是想要这个 http://zhadan.newegg.com.cn/Bomb-276204.htm
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 【今日炸蛋】每日多款 惊爆价格 整网最给力的单品促销 - 新蛋中国
<ofan> hhbb
<jiero> http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/A26-032-1R0-03.htm
<ofan> hhkb的好贵
<kk> jiero,啥网址y SAMSUNG 三星 SSD830系列 256G SSD固态硬盘 - 2.5英寸 SATAIII(6.0Gb/s) 7毫米,SSD固态硬盘,【行情,报价,价格,评测,参数,品牌,促销,评论,正品】-新蛋中国 新蛋网 Newegg - 新蛋中国
<adam8157> jiero: 壕...
<ofan> adam8157: 你的是啥
<jiero> adam8157:  你有经过脑没。。。我想要飞机你给我买吧。。。
<adam8157> ofan: cherry g80-3000 黑色茶轴
<jiero> adam8157:  当当当
<adam8157> jiero: 我都不敢想
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 所以别想我摆你 :S
<jiero> 拜。。。
<jiero> lol
<ofan> adam8157: 多少米
<madper> of
<madper> ofan: 恩
<adam8157> ofan: 现在都是799, 我那时候买的特价599
 * adam8157 工资到了, 一般幸福
<ofan> adam8157: 壕
<ofan> http://matias.ca/tactilepro3/ 我想弄个这个
<ofan> 不过太贵
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Matias Tactile Pro 3
<madper> ofan: 机械键盘, 怎么说呢, 就是让你当码农的时候有一种自豪感
<madper> ofan: 你有ps/2接口吗?
 * adam8157 比我预计的多了些 =,=
<madper> adam8157: 请客.
<adamwen> 羡慕能特价买到g80-3000
<adamwen> 凑 我刚才又去了解了下那个 北邮 EID
<adam8157> adamwen: 是啊, 计划好久, 偶尔看到立马就买了
<adamwen> 感觉很惊悚
 * adam8157 为啥会是这些, 难道那奖金不扣税?
<madper> adam8157: 何必呢...
<ofan> madper: 没
<madper> ofan: 哦, 那你就买realforce的就行了.
<ofan> madper: 不过手感其实没什么区别？
<jiero> adamwen:  也是 adam
<madper> ofan: 区别还是挺大的
<ofan> madper: 现在不都usb?
<adam8157> madper: 但是那奖金的合同说是不管税的
<madper> ofan: 你买realforce 103吧.
<jiero> ofan: 有的有 PS/2
<roylez_> adam8157: 工资到了多少？
<jiero> ofan: 台式机都还有的
<adamwen> jiero：我们是好基友
<madper> adam8157: 不懂, 没拿过奖金
<lingyu> XINREN
<adam8157> roylez_: 比预计的多
<lingyu> 新人求罩
<jiero> adamwen adam8157  你们认识？
<adam8157> jiero: 不认识
<roylez_> adam8157: 多少？
<madper> ofan: 好多好键盘, 都是ps/2的
<adamwen>  adam8157：不认识
<jiero> lingyu: 塑料口罩
<adam8157> roylez_: 你要干啥... 补贴我么
<ofan> madper: 我搜的都是usb的
<ofan> madper: cherry的貌似都是
<roylez_> adam8157: 我看看你能补贴我多少
<madper> ofan: 你搜一下, ibm module系列的
<ofan> madper: 不要老的
<madper> ofan: 压力屈尊键盘.
<ofan> madper: 如果有老的apple ii键盘，倒是可以考虑
<madper> ofan: 那就基本都usb了.
<ofan> http://matias.ca/tactilepro3/
<ofan> 这个是真不错，就是不知道手感值不值
<madper> ofan: 你喜欢他的样子而已?
<ofan> madper: 看上面有特殊符号
<madper> ofan: .......
<ofan> madper: 这个是机械的
<ofan> 而且不是用的cherry的轴
<madper> ofan: 我不喜欢cherry的轴..
<ofan> madper: 为毛，你用的啥
<madper> ofan: 我用的cherry的青..
<madper> ofan: 但是我觉得零轴更好
<ofan> madper: 零轴？
<jiero> 这是什么什么字。
<lingyu> 刚才的网站进去了是乱码
<madper> ofan: 恩. alps日产的轴
<ofan> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Extended-Keyboard-II-M3501-keyboardII-mac-a-d-b-Keyboard-2-M-3501-ADB-/230869864055?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item35c0ea8e77
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Apple Extended Keyboard II M3501 Keyboardii Mac A D B Keyboard 2 M 3501 Adb | eBay
<madper> adam8157: 我工资还没到... 不过没关系, 到了也就960
<ofan> 这才是古董
<ofan> madper: 哦 多少钱
<madper> ofan: 当时我宿舍那个人350rmb买的
<ofan> 给推荐个有颠覆性手感的
<ofan> 求推荐个有颠覆性手感的
<madper> ofan: 绝对的零轴!
<ofan> madper: 啥手感
 * adam8157 我不烧, 有个茶轴就满好
<ofan> apple应该去reinvent keyboard
<jiero> ofan: 你直接在美国买。。。
<jiero> ofan: 去英文的地方找人推荐。
<ofan> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gruber/2452372207/in/set-72157604797968156/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y The Keyboard | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<madper> ofan: 压力克数大, 段落感特别强!
<ofan> madper: 不喜欢压力大的
<huntxu> adam8157: 發現紅軸有個不好
<adam8157> huntxu: ?
<huntxu> adam8157: 啪啪啪是挺爽的，可是晚上可能會吵到人...
<madper> ofan: 哦... 红轴...
<huntxu> adam8157: 意味著以後和老婆一起不能半夜玩電腦...
<ofan> madper: 网上推荐打字用青轴
 * madper 红轴声音很小了吧...
<adam8157> huntxu: 红轴声音一般, 不过你那个有钢板
<adam8157> madper: 他那个有钢板
<madper> ofan: 恩, 我就用青轴...
<huntxu> madper: adam8157 嗯，鋼板威武
<fhmdgxs> 红轴声音还可以
<madper> adam8157: 哦. 我钢板青轴....
<ofan> 但是我觉得我用笔记本键盘打字也很流畅
<adam8157> huntxu: 电脑放书房
<ofan> 难道机械键盘打字能飞起来
<ofan> 以前的小霸王学习机算不算机械键盘？
<madper> ofan: 不能. 机械键盘跟你打字不打字没关系, 只跟你的消费水平有关.  cc adam8157 huntxu
<fhmdgxs> 小霸王是薄膜的把
<madper> 是薄膜的
<madper> 用机械的太重了.
<ofan> madper: 那除了装逼没其他用途了？
<madper> ofan: 有个牌子, 做的键盘不错, 叫NMB
<madper> ofan: 青轴会爽一些.
<fhmdgxs> 打字有快感
<ofan> madper: NMB的键盘？名字这么霸气
<ofan> fhmdgxs: 打字能快？
<madper> ofan: 恩, 日本牌子.
<fhmdgxs> 有快感
<ofan> fhmdgxs: 具体
<madper> ofan: 在东南亚那边建厂子的.  NMB的轴/键盘/风扇 都不错.
<mayli> madper: right
<ofan> fhmdgxs: 我键盘上乱摁也很有快感
<fhmdgxs> 比薄膜手感好， 打字肯定能快点， 要不打职业的很多用机械的么， 就是为了操作
<fhmdgxs> 不是一个快感
<ofan> madper: 还带风扇
<madper> ofan: NMB的风扇挺有名的吧...
<ofan> fhmdgxs: 跟笔记本的颗粒键盘有啥区别
 * jiero 的 gnome-shell 时不时的花 2s 重启一次。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 这怎么回事啊。
<madper> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5377617291&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1351132667_4k1_1878742628
<kk> madper,啥网址y 正品NMB 9225 3610KL-04W-B50 12V 0.43A 山特3K UPS专用散热风扇-淘宝网
<ofan> madper: 没见过NMB的风扇
<jiero> madper: 你是硬件狂人啊。1
<fhmdgxs> 比如青轴， 段落感跟力回馈要比一般笔记本键盘明显
<ofan> madper: 我以为你说NMB的键盘带风扇
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 带cache的夹子是不是可以rm掉？/var/log/dpkg.log呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390908 想解放一些空间，是不是带cache字样的就可以删除掉啊，尤其是home里的； 这个/var/log/dpkg.log是不是可以删除呢？ btw:修改了源的话，被同步的列表在哪放着呢？话说这个挺大的呢 统 …
<jiero> ofan: 机械键盘，我小时候用的都是。
<madper> ofan: 哦, 那倒不是.. 键盘发热量很小的...
<madper> jiero: 不是....
 * jiero 用的老接口的键盘。。。
<ofan> jiero: 奥 我小时候只用过小霸王
<jiero> madper: 是的。
<fhmdgxs> 打字机或者很多银行的终端上应该都是机械结构的keyb
<madper> jiero: 我说, 我不是硬件狂人...
<ofan> 如果没有明显区别的话就不买了
<madper> jiero: 小时候, 实达的老机器, 键盘都是机械的.
<jiero> ofan: 你可以问问周围的同学吧
<madper> ofan: 后来薄膜的工艺普及了, 量产超级便宜. 还能防水, 所以就取代机械键盘了
<madper> ofan: 那时候都没人觉得机械键盘是好东西.
<madper> ofan: 花三百块, 买一个青轴很值得的!
<fhmdgxs> 啥牌子
<jiero> 机械键盘。就是把键盘帽拆下来之后看到的很硬塑料的键盘吧。
<jiero> 一个一个槽？
<madper> jiero: 恩. 具体区分应该要看里面的是不是薄膜.
<ofan> madper: 这我直到
<madper> ofan: 那就买喽~
<ofan> madper: 你的啥牌子
<madper> ofan: 我的是plu的.
<madper> ofan: 便宜嘛~
<madper> ofan: 我又不是蛋蛋壕.
<ofan> madper: adam8157 的太贵了，不过貌似网上都推荐
<fhmdgxs> 你说的300青轴是plu的？
<madper> fhmdgxs: 我当时340呢....
<ofan> madper: 具体点
<fhmdgxs> 全键的还是87的
<ofan> madper: 型号
<madper> fhmdgxs: 全键盘
<fhmdgxs> 3000?
<madper> ofan: 等我给你找oooooo的吧
<madper> fhmdgxs: 2000
<ofan> madper: 关键还想支持mac
<madper> of
<madper> ofan: 还能不支持吗?
<ofan> madper: 要command键
<madper> ofan: 那没有
<ofan> mac的键盘布局不一样
<fhmdgxs> 买吧， 没啥问题， 挺好
<ofan> 支持多媒体，如果能可编程就更好了
<ofan> 最好还有个fn键
<madper> ofan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13570491314&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1351133028_410_1678130142
<kk> madper,啥网址y 顺丰送大礼包 Cherry樱桃机械键盘 BOARD 2.0 G80-3800黑/青/茶轴-tmall.com天猫
<ofan> madper: 估计符合我需求的没有
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<madper> ofan: 肯定没有...
<jiero> ofan: 肯定有。。。
<jiero> ofan: 美国人有很多死疯子，
 * jiero 类似
<jiero> ofan:  没有的话，你定制个
<ofan> cherry的新键盘G80 3800 弱爆了有木有- 键盘区- 外设之家
<madper> ofan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=10770058051&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1351133144_4k9_1090560616
<kk> madper,啥网址y REALFORCE 103u 86u 87u 静电容键盘 黑色/白色 行货-tmall.com天猫
<adam8157> ofan: 3800也就是键帽变了, 难看点, 轴还是一样的
<ofan> adam8157: 关键是功能和手感
<madper> ofan: 机械键盘, 轴一样了之后, 手感区别就不太大了... 触感这东西区别是有, 不过不明显.
<ofan> madper: 2k多？抢劫？
<madper> ofan: 恩
<ofan> madper: 那到底有没有区别
<fhmdgxs> 可以买辆入门级的自行车了
<madper> ofan: 区别不大.
<madper> ofan: 顶多是pbt或者pom换成普通的abs
<ofan> 那不买了
<fhmdgxs> 买便宜的呗， 不差钱就买贵的
<madper> ofan: 买个300块钱的青轴最好了
<ofan> madper: 我说手感
<madper> ofan: 跟薄膜比? 区别很大吧... 问蛋蛋壕.
<ofan> 跟我的笔记本键盘的区别，mbp的键盘还是很不错的
<ofan> madper: 但我觉得挺好
<madper> ofan: 去实体店, 试用一下
<ofan> madper: 附近没有
<jiero> ofan: 就是那种按键可以中途停止的键盘。
<ofan> madper: 那青轴的看上去不舒服
<madper> ofan: 不可能.
<ofan> jiero: 那我知道
<madper> ofan: 常见的几种轴里面, 也就青轴值得买
<ofan> madper: 看那gif动画
<jiero> ofan: 问学校里有人用否。。
<madper> ofan: 早看过了
<jiero> ofan: 学校内部论坛之类的
<madper> ofan: 有段落感才爽
<madper> of
<ofan> madper: 这种没按到底就触发
<ofan> madper: 容易输错
<madper> ofan: 所有的都是没有到底就触发!
<madper> ofan: 黑轴1.5mm就触发
<madper> ofan: 别的都是2mm触发
<ofan> madper: 那不好
<madper> ofan: 但是键程是4mm
<madper> ofan: .....................
<ofan> madper: 你手指放上去自然重力不就能触发了
<madper> ofan: 没可能... 除了红轴...
<ofan> madper: 稍微一按就触发了 很不爽
<ofan> 我以前用那种键盘就是
<madper> ofan: .... 那你打字真纠结...
<ofan> 键程很长，但是稍微一按就触发
<madper> ofan: 只有超强的压力克数才能满足你
<ofan> 都不敢把手自然放键盘上
<ofan> madper: 按不到底就触发，有种无力敢
<madper> ...
<ofan> madper: 你不觉得
<madper> ofan: 不会的吧... 我没这种感觉.
<ofan> madper: 比如你按到一半就知道已经输入了，就会松开，没有踏实的感觉
<jiero> ofan: 所以我更喜欢 resistive 触摸屏幕的虚拟键盘，不按下去就不会触发  - 现在的基本没了
<madper> ofan: 松不开
<ofan> 有时候会不知道刚才手指落在哪
<madper> ofan: 真心不是你想的那个样子...
<ofan> madper: 要按下一个键，除非你有100根指头
<madper> ofan: 没有人有能力打字的时候只输入2mm来触发就停下来的...
<ofan> madper: 我以前用那种键程长的就这种感觉
<jiero> madper: 有啊，iphone操控者
<ofan> madper: 我说按到一半，全按下去差不多1cm?
<madper> ofan: 4mm吧
<madper> ofan: 1cm那真奇葩.....
<ofan> madper: 那不就是了
<ofan> madper: 我印象中是很长的
<ofan> 至少有6mm
<palomino|working> 没有那么长吧
<ofan> 笔记本的就好多了，只有按到底才触发
<palomino|working> .....笔记本那个键盘多难受
<palomino|working> 键程太短了
<ofan> palomino|working: 阻力大
<ofan> 颗粒敢强
<ofan> 要么就不按下去，要么就按到底触发
<palomino|working> 我是能不用尽量不用
<sjd_zeus> 有IBM的吗？
<ibodi> 技术扫盲：互联网通讯中，哪些东西可以停留在客户端不上传到互联网上，但是主机的页面到达客户端，卻能读取到呢？所以就不是 cookie 之类
<ibodi> 谢谢先
<adam8157> 没看懂, ajax?
<madper> ofan: 当你按下2mm的时候, 剩下的2mm一定也会按下去, 因为你根本就停不下来. 因为段落感的原因.
<ofan> madper: 会的，因为你是看着屏幕打字，不是看键盘，只要屏幕上显示了，就会停下
<madper> ofan: 都说了, 没可能. 因为触发的克数, 大于后面的克数.
<ofan> madper: 而且那种键盘有种粘滞感，抬起的时候键盘会贴着手
<ofan> 如果是快速移动到别的键，有种没松开的错觉
<madper> ofan: 你过了段落感的凸起位置之后, 马上就到底了, 来不及松开!
<madper> ofan: 至少青轴绝对是!
 * adam8157 你们这些死程
<ibodi> adam8157: 比如我事先给客户端C 发一个“数字证书”内容==ABC，当C 访问我主机H的时候，不要告诉我ABC的内容，我H主机向C发回内容，需要 ABC 来验证。
<madper> adam8157: 还没给我发工资...
<ofan> 算了估计没多大改善
<adam8157> madper: 我再等payslip, 看看为啥多了
<madper> adam8157: ... 蛋蛋壕....
<ofan> ibodi: 你这只是测试C收到的是不是ABC
<madper> ibodi: 身份认证? 这个有啥问题吗?
<ibodi> adam8157: 由于这个“数字证书”不需要通过互联网传输，所以就不会被中间人物获取。
<ibodi> 好的。我重新提问。。。
<madper> ibodi: 这个证书不是已经发给客户端c了吗?
<madper> ibodi: 你是想问非对称认证或者非对称加密吧....
<ibodi> 我不想搞那么复杂的SSL ？
<srdgame> empathy的账户哪里去了。。。
<srdgame> 怎么总是要在线账户。
<ibodi> 问题是这样的：我事先电话给客户C 一个密码ABC ，让他保存到电脑里面；以后C每次向我主机访问的时候，我都是用ABC 加密的，他只能用ABC来解密。
<srdgame> 原来的账户能够登录，但是看不到了
<ofan> 我擦 学校邮件nb爆了
<ofan> 一中东男子qb美国女子
<ibodi> 问题是这样的：我事先电话给客户C 一个密码ABC ，让他保存到电脑里面；以后C每次向我主机访问的时候，我都是用ABC 加密后发给他，他只能用ABC来解密。
<madper> ibodi: 电话就不会被中间人攻击?
<ofan> ibodi: rsa/dsa加密
<ibodi> 问题是这样的：我事先电话给客户C 一个密码ABC ，让他保存到电脑里面；以后C每次向我主机访问的时候，我都是用ABC 加密后发给他，他只能用ABC来解密。问题是JS 如何读取到ABC那个密码文件 ？
<madper> ibodi: 你需要的是非对称加密..
<ofan> ibodi: 加密和解密密钥可以是不同的
<madper> ofan: 他的问题简化之后是: js如何读取本地文件里面的数据.
 * madper 硬伤呀...
<ofan> js不能读本地数据
<soiamso> ibodi: JS 是什么？
<ibodi> javascript
<madper> soiamso: 奸商
<ofan> 基神
<madper> ofan: 还是你gaoji
<piggybox> 哈哈
<ofan> madper: 说的就是你
<madper> ofan: 滚粗`1
<ofan> madper: 你看用机械键盘就是爱打错字
<ibodi> 我是很认真的问。别愁谈
<madper> ofan: 我在单位用的8115
<madper> ibodi: 刚才 ofan 不是已经回复你了?!
<ibodi> 好的
<airead__> 用 grep 查找一个表， 怎么才能打印第一行的 表头 和 匹配的行？ 这样看起来会方便点
<ofan> ibodi: js要么接收数据，要么发送数据，不能读本地，至少浏览器端不行
<kevinyings> airead__ 什么是一个表
<airead__> kevinyings, 等我找一个啊
<ace______> ...
<MeaCulpa_> airead__: head -n 1; grep
<ibodi> 我在想有没有可能，不要向主机发回数据请求。呆在客户端不动的。当主机下载的内容需要这个ABC 来解密的呢？
<ace______> ofan: your sister!
<madper> airead__: 显然用awk
<piggybox> ofan: html5不是有个local storage可以存数据？
<ofan> piggybox: 那是html5
<soiamso> ibodi: https ?
<ofan> piggybox: 而且不是本地文件系统
<ibodi> ofan: soiamso 我是说 http 下。
<ibodi> 加密购技术？
<soiamso> ibodi: javascript 读浏览器里面的证书？
<ofan> 浏览器的js是在jail下运行的
<ibodi> usb key ?
<airead__> kevinyings, 好比这个 cat /proc/interrupts， 打印第一行表头
<ofan> ibodi: 要是加密解密和验证的话，就用openssl等权威的库，别自己搞
<kevinyings> airead__ -n参数应该可以吧
<madper> airead__: 用awk
<airead__> madper, 用 awk 不太合适吧
<ibodi> soiamso: 有点对头。想继续听你说
<ibodi> ofan: openssl 可以用在 http 上？
<airead__> MeaCulpa_ 的方法好像比较合适
<madper> airead__: .... 那就  head -n 1 /proc/intxxx && grep  xxx
<kevinyings> airead__ 直接grep -n 不行吗？
<madper> soiamso: 浏览器里面的证书.. 这东西能通过电话告诉对方吗?
<kevinyings> 1:           CPU0       CPU1       CPU2       CPU3       CPU4       CPU5       CPU6       CPU7
<MeaCulpa_> airead__: 你要是从了awk, 一切都安逸
<ofan> ibodi: openssl是个ssl实现
<airead__> cat /proc/interrupts | head -n1; cat /proc/interrupts | grep LOC， 这样了
<airead__> MeaCulpa_, AWK 可以先打一行，然后再进行匹配么？
<madper> airead__: 必须可以.
<Ein-mobile> 吃午饭ing~
<ofan> 洗洗睡
<airead__> madper, 那我研究下
<ibodi> soiamso: http 下面传输不是都给中间知道的吗。所以电话了。哈
<airead__> madper, head -n 1 /proc/intxxx && grep  xxx 这个是不行滴，我试了下
<ace______> ofan: hi your sister
<MeaCulpa_> airead__: %cat /proc/interrupts | awk 'NR == 1; NR > 1 && /LOC/'
<soiamso> ibodi: 电话也有人监听
<madper> airead__: head -n 1 /proc/xxx && grep /proc/intxxxx "asdfasdfefa" 怎么不行呀?
<airead__> madper, 哦，可以， 我刚才没加 输入 文件
<MeaCulpa_> 读两遍丑陋了，sed 或 awk吧
<ibodi> soiamso: 但是渠道不一样。没有那么凑巧等在那听啊。所以银行二级加密都是通过手机发短信认证。
<airead__> MeaCulpa_, 这个好啊 :)
<Patrick_DJ> 看了zlib和libpng的代码，　真心不想这两个库来做东西，　虽然它们极度广泛地被使用……
<madper> ibodi: 你非对称加密好不好....
<ibodi> madper: 看了好几天还没有看明白。
<ibodi> madper: 说是一个大大的数字
<madper> ibodi: 给你举个最简单的例子?
<soiamso> ibodi: 只是国内的银行这样吧，其他加密设备贵
<madper> ibodi: 算了, 你自己看得时候, 书上的例子也是最简单的了..
<ibodi> 好。我听。。。
<soiamso> ibodi: 国内的银行是爷，卡连芯片都没有
<kevinyings> so
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 有没有可以取代zlib和libpng的库啊？
<kevinyings> soiamso  你被套了？
<ofan> http://herocomplex.latimes.com/2012/10/23/iron-man-3-first-footage-reveals-new-villain-no-china/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ‘Iron Man 3’: First footage reveals new villain, no China | Hero Complex – movies, comics, pop culture – latimes.com
<ace______> www.chinese-symbols.com
<soiamso> kevinyings: 只是看到告到法庭竟然还不用100%赔付给客户这个社会现实感到无奈
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 估计没有，做静态编译？
<ibodi> 好的，换个话题：非洲 money spam 通过搞到你的名字，住址，银行帐号后，是怎么把你那个帐号的钱都取光的。是否有点夸张啊？但是新闻多是这么说。
<ibodi> 淘宝上很多店上都是写明：银行帐号。。。怎么都没有关系呢？
<ibodi> 估计RMB 取不出境
<ofan> ibodi: 你去看看rsa加密就知道
<ibodi> 就算RMB转账到非洲也没有使用价值。哈
 * madper 我擦, 哪个国家的银行不给兑换呀?!
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 差不多吧，只是一看到那些代码就觉得恶心，不想加到项目里……
<soiamso> ibodi: https 是非对称加密来的，非要自己搞一个？
<ibodi> ofan: 具体加密的方法我不想弄了，COPY过来就好了。他们都是很很的成熟了。
<ibodi> soiamso: 我前提是没有 https 或者不想付那个年费
<madper> ibodi: 那你直接开https服务就好了...
 * madper https要年费?
<kevinyings> awk只能用于行
<madper> kevinyings: 瞎说...
<ibodi> 你不付费就用 https?
<ofan> kevinyings: awk是基于列
<soiamso> madper: 就搞得像 GPG 要年费那样
<kevinyings> madper 用于列费劲，如果行列不像一个矩阵呢？
<ofan> ib
<ofan> ibodi: 你说的是证书
<ofan> ib
<ofan> ibodi: 可以用自己的证书签名
<madper> kevinyings: awk咋就费劲了...
<soiamso> ibodi: 不用，就相当于你发个PUB key 给对方，但是没有第三方验证，你要做的是自己确定这个pub key 是不是你发的
<kevinyings> ofan 我想说的行是$1,$2,$3这样的东西组成的行
<ofan> ibodi: 把你自己的证书放到根证书列表里就认了
<ibodi> ofan: o ? https://ubuntu.org.cn 打不开啊。
<ibodi> soiamso: 怎么弄，有 dummy guide ?
<kevinyings> madper 如果拼接两个9*9乘法表呢？
<ofan> ibodi: 不知道，ubuntu.org.cn的貌似不能访问
<ibodi> 94
<madper> kevinyings: 拼接?
<soiamso> ibodi: 腾讯那个http 只是为了减轻图片也加密的压力吧
<ibodi> 没有交费用怎么用 https ?
<kevinyings> madper 拼成矩形的
<ofan> 那是服务器问题
<madper> kevinyings: 举个例子?
<soiamso> ibodi: 12306就是没有缴费哪个，还不是照用
 * madper 吃饭
<ofan> ibodi: openssl生成自己的证书
<kevinyings> madper 两个乘法表吗？一个正的，一个倒的，在两个文件里，拼一个矩形
<ofan> 然后配置服务器
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • win7下安装Xubuntu无法选择分区呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390913 大家好，我在win7下腾出一个磁盘，用来安装xubuntu，保证win7和xubuntu双系统 但是安装时发现，除了win7系统所在的分区，另外一个分区就是剩下的所有磁盘空间了，并不能选择我腾出的那块磁盘， …
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 没有看过，很丑的吗？
<kevinyings> madper 似乎从第一行加最后一行就行了
<ibodi> ofan 有没有简单实例看看？
<ofan> ibodi: google nginx ssl
<ibodi> 比较复杂。
<ibodi> ofan: 我现在搞了个登入页面可以，用户输入密码，这个密码不需要传回主机，做成了。但是不能每个页面都是输入密码啊。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 是的，很丑，不看算法的话，像个本科刚毕业的写的...
<ofan> ibodi: ssl只是加密传输
<ofan> ibodi: 网站认证还是要自己做
<ibodi> ofan: 由于部分内容不需要通过 http 传输，所以中间分子是没有办法解密这个东西的。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 其实我也说不清，代码写成那样，估计还是被性能逼的。
<ibodi> ofan: 这个方法个人比较喜欢，但是只能用在登入页面，客户习惯会输入密码。
<ofan> ibodi: 你不如把你要实现的业务都发出来
<ofan> ib
<ofan> ibodi: 需求什么的
<ibodi> ofan: 不能在其他页面老是要客户输入密码啊
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 你用的是库，还管代码写的好不好？
<soiamso> ibodi: https 是用来防止中间人攻击的，但用户输入密码是业务层的事情
<ibodi> ofan: 1-Server phone-send "ABC" as password to C ; 2-Server encript('text','ABC') to C; 3-Client decode(~!@#$,'ABC') get "text"
<soiamso> ofan: 估计是一个作业
<ibodi> ofan: 我可以用 cookie 发送 ABC, 问题是 cookie 可以被中间人物拿走
<ofan> ibodi: 这是具体实现，我说你把需求发出来
<kevinyings> madper 能将每行的乘法表里的列中的数字都加起来吗？
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 感觉不好~~=_=
<ofan> plz dont dcc me
<kevinyings> madper 不能吧？
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 静态链接，也不会看到代码吧
<ofan> ibodi: cookie 什么的都是机制，而且扯的很远，要看你需求选择实现机制
<ibodi> ofan: 1主机告诉客户密码是ABC；2主机把文字GOO用ABC加密成XXX 后发给客户；3客户用ABC解密XXX还原成GOO -- 就这样好了。
<soiamso> ibodi:https://github.com/ziyan/javascript-rsa
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: ziyan/javascript-rsa · GitHub
<soiamso> ibodi: 搞错了，你应该先找一个对称加密算法的 javascript实现
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 因为是多平台的，需要保存代码……
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 指不定哪去就找不到对应版本的代码了。
<ibodi> soiamso: 不行吧，你这个方法，那个密码也是通过 http 发给客户端，不是跟公开一样的吗？
<ibodi> 我继续读。。说不定有内容。。。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: WIN/MAC/Linux, 可能还要手机上的，各种不定……
<soiamso> ibodi: 我说搞错乐，是对称加密，我找了一个非对的
<pityonline> vim 编辑 *.md 文件时老被 vimwiki 给探测成 vimwiki 文件，搞得连 jk 都按不了
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: qt不是都有吗？
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 不能cross compile ?
<ibodi> soiamso: 我想只能非对称了。那个 public key 被人拿去了，。。。不对啊。public key 被人拿去了，公式是公开的，还是可以被人解密的啊
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 不用qt的，那东西太胖了。
<soiamso> ibodi: 你是打电话的好不好？
<kevinyings> ibodi 一作业，搞那么复杂干什么？
<soiamso> ibodi: 对称加密的 pub key = private key,
<ibodi> soiamso: OK 我是打电话告诉对方，是让他装到电脑里面，不然网页怎么知道那个密码？
<soiamso> ibodi: 手工输入
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: Glib ?
<ibodi> soiamso: 我上面说了，登入页面，用户手工输入很习惯，但是普通其他页面每次要输入就很奇怪了
<ibodi> 而且手工输入只能很简单的字符
<soiamso> ibodi: 所以就有了 https 这个东西，他就真的是每次都加密
<ibodi> 我说来说去前提是 http 啊。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 不用glib，windows上和mac上不友爱吧？
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 吃饭~~
<soiamso> ibodi: 现在你需要的是把哪个Key 存放在浏览器，每一页都去读那个key
<ibodi> soiamso: 你终于明白我要说的了！现在怎么放那个KEY，有怎么读那个KEY，不是 cookie 哦
<ibodi> :D
<ibodi> 因为 cookie 每次要返回主机，就是说要被 中间人拿走的
<soiamso> ibodi: 没有一个浏览器允许吧
<ibodi> soiamso: 如果我自己对自己倒是很有个办法，就是主机对讲主机，各自加密传输，密码不传送。是可以的。php::file_get_contents() 后解密。
<soiamso> ibodi: 这个东东只能server 记忆，然后每次传送都与一个时间或状态相关的函数挂钩。
<ofan> ibodi: 都没搞明白你要干什么
<ibodi> ofan: 传送加密后的资料给客户，密码通过事先其他途径已经发送。
<ibodi> soiamso: 弄了个半对称加密，倒是挺开心的。既非对称，也非不对称。主机么有办法知道，中间也不知到，只有客户端自己知道。但是这个方法大概只试用于登入页面。
<ibodi> 主机只保留加密方法，而且是一次性的。登入成功以后，重新生成新的加密方法。
<soiamso> ibodi: 感觉你老师也没有什么深度，TLS过程，感觉重做轮子
<ibodi> 是啊。我不是想站一下你巨人的肩膀吗。哈
<FrankLv> 头大，solaris下的awk版本查不出来。。 awk 也没--verison参数
<yyz> lk
<ibodi> 这里有电脑老师吗，给个您的BLOG 我好好从头学习一下
 * adam8157 求推荐单肩包, 能放13寸本的, 但是看起来别太像电脑包...
<ibodi> adam8157: 还是双肩包好。我的是 adidas 长期单肩对体型有影响
<adam8157> ibodi: 我有双肩的, 但是你不觉得双肩的码农感太强了么
<madper> adam8157: 小学生都是双肩..
<ibodi> 哟。我还挺羡慕的呢。我干了10多年IT，没有人觉得我是干IT 的
<madper> ibodi: 我也没觉得...
<ibodi> 我大概IT技术实在太次了。
<ofan> adam8157: 手提的
<ofan> adam8157: 像老板
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  单肩的我怎么看着别扭。
<ofan> 只要别双手都提就行了
<ibodi> madper: 干嘛嘛去。
<adam8157> jiero: 小的就不会感觉别扭了
<madper> adam8157: 绝对放得下十三寸的本, 绝对不像电脑包. http://www.mbaobao.com/item/1306005601?l_bi=a_2_1_2_3_2&req_id=a4ba782bcb7557220000cc6e000052015088befcByUser
<kk> madper,啥网址y [浪美]诗人漫步系列单肩包 藏蓝色（藏青色） - 麦包包网
<jiero> ofan: 可以双手提啊。一手一个超基本
<adam8157> ...
<ibodi> 最好双手自由的
<adam8157> madper: ä½ ...
<madper> adam8157: 你的两个要求都满足了!
<madper> * adam8157 求推荐单肩包, 能放13寸本的, 但是看起来别太像电脑包...
<ibodi> adam8157: 可以考虑放库袋里面。
<jiero> madper: 终于把难看的 i 去掉了
<madper> jiero: ...
<ibodi> adam8157: 13“可能太大了点。
<madper> adam8157: 你吃饭真快...
<ofan> jiero: 双手都提的是板砖的
<jiero> adam8157: 可以考虑绳子
<jiero> ofan: 双手一手一个ipad。
<jiero> ofan: 对不
<ofan> jiero: 跟你无法沟通
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> 恩毛
<jiero> ofan: 没法沟通
<ofan> 擦
<jiero> ofan: 小孩子。、
<madper> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=15618170341&ali_refid=a3_420521_1006:1103850424:6:%B8%BB%CA%BF%CD%A8:7b06186873028a547330fbc77b7f41de&ali_trackid=1_7b06186873028a547330fbc77b7f41de
<kk> madper,啥网址y Fujitsu/富士通 U772 I7-3367U 4G 256Gssd 14寸无边框 超极本-tmall.com天猫
<jiero> madper: 你是网购一族
<madper> jiero: 不是...
<ofan> madper: 多少米
<madper> ofan: 2w多吧
<madper> ofan: 14寸, 1.38千克
 * jiero 又用了 2s时间 自动重启了 gnome-shell
<ofan> madper: 2w多能买两个mbp
<jiero> ofan: 能买一个 air
<madper> ofan: 但是mbp不如富士通的做工/质量/设计
<hexgen> air 1.8W
<ofan> madper: 扯淡
<adam8157> madper: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004VD7BYA/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B004VD7BYA
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Amazon.com: Timbuk2 Cubicle Messenger Bag: Sports & Outdoors
<madper> ofan: 不信算了
<fivesheep> 这价格买两个mba
<ofan> madper: 你买个mbp来对比看看就知道
<madper> adam8157: 还没我刚才推荐的好看. 这一看就是电脑包!
<fivesheep> 上市时间: 2010年
<madper> ofan: 你买一个富士通对比一下就知道...
<hexgen> adam8157:你们真神。都玩的是美元。。。
<mayli> /bin/sh: gcc: not found
<jiero> ofan: 苹果做工真心只是一流，不是最好。
<ofan> madper: mbp做工基本就是业内最高水平
<madper> ofan: 果粉都这么说
<ofan> madper: 你不想承认而已
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • 有没有点击就平铺窗口的 plasma 按钮？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390918 如题，想在面板上放一个这样的按钮。 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2012-10-25 12:21
<adamwen> 有人用greader看hacknews么？
<ofan> 有
<madper> ofan: http://cn.engadget.com/tag/Intel+ivy+bridge+i7/
<kk> madper,啥网址y Intel Ivy Bridge I7 -- Engadget 中国版
<ibodi> madper: 你们这些大爷都搞什么技术活啊，让我们开开眼界，学习点啊。
<madper> ibodi: 我还没找到工作呢
<ibodi> madper: 啊？
<ibodi> 哦
<madper> ibodi: 没地方要我
 * maplebeats 待业。。。
<ofan> 没人会去买超级本
<madper> maplebeats: 腾讯还没给你消息?
<ibodi> 看来我还是相信我们中华老祖宗的经验。没有必要飞得学个第一。
<ibodi> 有饭吃就好了。哈
 * mayli 待业
<maplebeats> madper: 没有。。。后台开发的已经发了，我们那个部门还在审。。审他妹
<ibodi> 中国，什么都是中的好。中用
<ibodi> 中庸
<madper> maplebeats: 你丫都腾讯hr面了, 还待业!
<whi5key> http://opensource.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=12/10/25/032259&amp;from=rss
<kk> whi5key ⇪ ti: Solidot | Raspberry Pi开源视频驱动
<ibodi> madper: 你要知道我本科不是学电脑的。所以一个没有基础的主。
<maplebeats> madper: 你前面那个i去哪里了
<maplebeats> ibodi: 这里有多少是计算机专业的。。。
<madper> maplebeats: 扔了.
<mayli> ibodi: a man with out a root
<ibodi> madper: 我就话了2天学会HTML 就工作到现在这么多年。后来才去念电脑硕士的。
<madper> ibodi: 硕士.. 我到现在还是高中毕业...
<ofan> madper: 够用了
<madper> ofan: 恩, 当sa/qa都够了~
<ofan> 准备睡觉
<ibodi> madper: ofan  同意。越多念书，越笨的可以
<ibodi> madper: 只有念古代的书才开智慧快些
<madper> ofan: 等一下
<madper> ofan: truncate, 是不是创建的空洞?
<madper> ofan: 110G瞬间创建成功了...
<ofan> madper: man
<madper> ofan: man不行. 得info...
<ofan> madper: 只创建，不填充
<ibodi> 李白念孔子的，苏东坡念李白的，ofan 念苏东坡的。还不如直接念孔子的
<maplebeats> 有人用bfq么
<madper> ofan: ... 哦, 还是空洞...
<maplebeats> bfq是不是不适合非ssd用啊。。。我怎么感觉用起来这么纠结
<ibodi> 老夫子说，述而不作，也是念更加古代的。古代的人真是伟大啊
<ibodi> madper 现在都这么牛了，老天爷也帮帮忙，让他找个好工作啊。祝福祝福
<madper> ibodi: 找工作, 要运气的...
<adam8157> +1
<maplebeats> +1
<madper> adam8157: 转正我要买这个: http://cn.engadget.com/tag/Intel+ivy+bridge+i7/
<ibodi> 那我倒问你，找好工作了有要做什么呢？ madper
<kk> madper,啥网址y Intel Ivy Bridge I7 -- Engadget 中国版
<madper> ibodi: 买东西. 买这个: http://cn.engadget.com/tag/Intel+ivy+bridge+i7/
<adam8157> madper: 要那么好的cpu干啥
<kevinyings> -1
<madper> adam8157: 编译内核
<maplebeats> 我同学去找工作，明明二面没去，结果被电话叫去直接参加四面被录了。。。他说他直接参加2,3面肯定会被刷
<adam8157> madper: 哪个? 本本?
<kevinyings> 找工作与运气两回事
<ibodi> madper: 买了这个又要做什么呢？
<madper> adam8157: 恩.
<maplebeats> i7好。。。我i3编译内核要好久好久。。。。
<madper> ibodi: 每天用来上网...
<ofan> maplebeats: 运气很重要
<ibodi> madper: 你现在不就是每天上网吗。还要找什么工作哦？
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你那个同学啊，背景硬不硬啊
<soiamso> 就mbp的配置，还不如买mbp 8999，肯定比那个便宜
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 没背景。。。
<madper> ibodi: 不一样. 明显不一样
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 完全是RP
<adam8157> madper: http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/08/lenovo-thinkpad-T430u-availability-pricing/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Lenovo's ThinkPad T430u Ultrabook finally arriving this month for $779 -- Engadget
<madper> ibodi: 不能一辈子管老爸老妈要钱.
<kevinyings> maplebeats 买了台i7，编译gentoo内核10分钟
<ibodi> madper: 好的。继续。上网后又想做什么？
<madper> adam8157: 商用笔记本, 我只考虑富士通和东芝....
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 嫉妒啊，我编译内核最快也要半个多小时
<madper> adam8157: 联想黑心企业, 不考虑.
<maplebeats> madper: +1
<kevinyings> maplebeats 我3年前老本，P8600的，gentoo编了6个小时
<adam8157> madper: 富士通和东芝? 非主流
<madper> ibodi: 相干吗干嘛. 现在怎么会知道以后要做啥.
<ibodi> madper: 简单说了，找工作是要赚钱。那么赚钱了可以买东西，买东西后面又是什么呢？
<madper> ibodi: 出去玩.
<maplebeats> ibodi: 你这么想的话。。。还是别活了最好。。。因为宇宙早晚还是会归0的。。。
<ibodi> madper: 你现在不用上班，不是正好玩啊》？
<madper> ibodi: 没钱出去... 我都走不出这个城市.
<madper> adam8157: 富士通绝对的商用机的主流吧...
<adam8157> madper: 是么
<madper> adam8157: 必须呀... 你是第一个说富士通非主流的..
<ibodi> madper: 现在钥匙有人给你钱，你要到哪里去，又要去干什么呢？
<kevinyings> madper 非主流
<madper> ibodi: 玩, 享受生活
<adam8157> madper: 就知道thinkpad和dell的某个系列
<kevinyings> adam8157 你说我
<kevinyings> ？
<madper> adam8157: 还有hp呢
<madper> adam8
<madper> adam8157: 从来销量都是第一的.. hp
 * adam8157 估计还是会选thinkpad x230i
<kevinyings> madper hp自从蟑螂门就没用过
<kevinyings> adam8157 x系列的不买
<maplebeats> 为什么，你们都不关心MAC呢
<kevinyings> maplebeats 没钱啊
<ibodi> madper: 你咋老逗圈子啊。这样吧。你自己问自己好了，假设每个问题，你都有办法满足自己，最后的问题有将会是什么呢？
<ibodi> 好了。干活去了。88
<madper> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17152643874&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934:1351139344_3k9_419020669     13.3寸, 1.29千克. 14小时续航.i5.
<kk> madper,啥网址y Fujitsu/富士通 LifeBook S系列 SH771(ACSCl30014) I5 8G 640G-tmall.com天猫
<kevinyings> madper 什么主板？
<soiamso> madper: 可以买thinkpad carbon  了
<madper> kevinyings: 我怎么知道...
<madper> soiamso: 你要去买无良的联想的产品?
<kevinyings> 我有一万就去买苹果，要不就是特别好的U，其他无所谓
<mayli> 14小时续航.
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e 你来啦
<ofan> kevinyings: 干it没个1w还不如去扳砖
<madper> ofan: 中枪....
<kevinyings> ofan 没，一万的一半
<madper> ofan: 我上个月960... 到现在还没发...
<madper> ofan: 你还没睡..
<kevinyings> madper 少一个0是吧
<adam8157> madper: 巨款
<ofan> madper: 你是实习
<madper> adam8157: 我跟你换!@
<madper> kevinyings: 我没开玩笑. 我说真的.
<madper> ofan: 那也不开心!
<adam8157> madper: =,=
<kevinyings> madper 我跟你换
<madper> kevinyings: 我又没说你是巨款
<ofan> madper: 正式最起码5k吧
 * maplebeats 谁跟我换
<madper> kevinyings: 我可是拿我的巨款, 跟蛋蛋壕换
<ofan> 几个月就有1w了
<madper> ofan: 没这么轻松...
<kevinyings> ofan 脏活累活，就一搬砖的
<maplebeats> 搬砖好
<kevinyings> ofan 大量重复性劳动
<ofan> kevinyings: 自动化
<madper> thoughtworks 是啥?
<kevinyings> ofan 清闲时写写脚本没事，忙的时候忙的狗一样，来不及写
<cherrot> ofan: 中枪。。
<kevinyings> ofan 而且有些东西上面要立刻见效，妹的。。。
<kevinyings> ofan 哥要再变得有力量些
<ofan> madper: 没5k就别混了
<madper> ofan: ... 中枪...
<ofan> madper: 我说正式的
<ofan> madper: 不过实习才960？
<kevinyings> ofan 有道理
<ofan> 确实比较低
<madper> ofan: 是呀~!
<kevinyings> madper 你被剥削的好惨
<madper> .
<ofan> madper: 不过考虑到清华的实习都只有2k
<cherrot> madper: 你那是一个星期的价吧。。
<ofan> madper: 不过又考虑到你是中大的
<madper> cherrot: 一个月....
<ofan> madper: 你丫到底怎么混的啊
<madper> ofan: 中大垃圾...
<kevinyings> ofan 一次性说完
<kevinyings> 好吧
<soiamso> madper: 估计你三个月就被fire 了，只是剥削剥削
<cherrot> madper: 你是2k，大伙都记着呢
<madper> soiamso: 恩, 估计是~
<ofan> madper: 廉价劳动力
<madper> cherrot: 但是, 真的只有960...
<kevinyings> madper 在fire之前先fire掉他们
<madper> kevinyings: 不行呀...
<kevinyings> madper 我当时就这么干的
<kevinyings> madper 为什么不行
<soiamso> madper: 好歹也去些数据公司当个话务都比这个高吧
<madper> kevinyings: ...
<madper> soiamso: ...
<adam8157> ofan: 他一个月只上了几天, 当然只有960了.....
<madper> soiamso: 我没技术...
<adam8157> madper: 黑我大rh
<ofan> adam8157: 额
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 小弟目前在学习C语言，希望大家帮个忙，看看这段代码怎么改写？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390924 要求去除braek & continue 。程序本身不变```` 希望大家看下 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangguohao — 2012-10-25 13:17
<madper> adam8157: 没黑... 我确实只有960...
<ofan> madper: 你暴露了
<soiamso> adam8157: 被骗了，就上了半天估计
<madper> ofan: 看小窗...
<kevinyings> madper 额
<ofan> madper: 喔槽
<kevinyings> madper rh的
<madper> ofan: 早tm告诉你了.
<ofan> madper: 真好意思说
<madper> ofan: 没想逗你.
<madper> ofan: 你丫自己不看小窗, 怪谁
<kevinyings> madper 混蛋，欺骗我感情，原来高帅富啊
<ofan> madper: 丫连1/4都不到
<madper> kevinyings: 真不是....
<ofan> madper: 你剩下的都打炮生孩子去了吗
<cherrot> madper: 绝对高帅富一枚
<cherrot> madper: 不然就是高富屌
 * madper 我艹, 匿了...
<ofan> madper: 怪不得天天见你聊天
<kevinyings> rh的无良人士啊
<buRenShi> adam8157: 推荐你一个电影, 洋葱新闻.
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> camel style最好了
<buRenShi> adam8157: ... ä½ mei...
<kevinyings> buRenShi 挑衅adan
<mayli> ofan: no no no camel teo 最好了
<palomino|working> .......... , adam8157
<palomino|working> 阿当发威了
<adam8157> mayli: 你想写toe的吧
<ofan> teo伤到谁了
<adam8157> ofan: 是toe...
<ofan> adam8157: 我知道
<cherrot> 吼吼
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<ofan> adam8157: teo是人名
 * mayli 画面太血腥了
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<cherrot> we all like camel toe~
<roylez> cherrot: 企鹅仔
<mayli> 有人试过 CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 是啥效果么？
<cherrot> roylez: 主席好～
<ofan> mayli: 骆驼指头？
<kevinyings> ofan 中指吗？
<BUrENsHI> ofan: 骆驼蹄子.. 你不明白?
<mayli> ofan: 是啊
<cherrot> ofan: 骆驼趾
<BUrENsHI> ofan: 去看 `天气预报员` 哪个电影.
<kevinyings> BUrENsHI 不明白
<ofan> BUrENsHI: 不明白
<ofan> BUrENsHI: 你明白
<cherrot> wiki wiki
<BUrENsHI> kevinyings: 去看`天气预报员`.
<ofan> BUrENsHI: 你明白？
<roylez> kevinyings: 跟猪脚一样，是美食
<BUrENsHI> ofan: 恩, 明白呀...
<jade-shan> ……你们好下流
<ofan> 你们好下流
<jade-shan> 我是在《南方公园》里看到“骆驼趾”这个说法的
<kevinyings> BUrENsHI 好吧，就是yincun外翻
<kevinyings> ？
 * BUrENsHI 不懂... 
<ofan> 何解？
 * cherrot 我是在 #ubuntu-cn 知道骆驼趾这个说法的……
<ofan> 不懂
<cherrot> BUrENsHI: 今天处处中枪
<BUrENsHI> eexpress: 看过 `洋葱新闻'没? 电影来的.
<ofan> fuuuuuu你们太下流了
<BUrENsHI> roylez: 我又怎么了? 坏席....
<BUrENsHI> ofan: 看小窗.
<ofan> BUrENsHI: 我googleLe
<kevinyings> ofan 哈
<ofan> http://cdn.randomfunnypicture.com/pictures/1704camel-toe.jpg        NSFW
<mayli> 话说，CPU插槽很贵么？
<roylez> mayli: 铅笔插槽很贵
<mayli> Total of 77 nicks [34 ops, 21 halfops, 12 voices, 10 normal]
<mayli> roylez: m貌似今天气氛不对啊
<roylez> mayli: 都是穷闹的
<cherrot> roylez: 主席，该放片了
<BUrENsHI> roylez: 坏席, 求内推.
<roylez> BUrENsHI: ...
<ofan> BUrENsHI: 一个月休32天？
<roylez> BUrENsHI: 给我再发一份简历吧，加上猫猫那段
 * ofan 求内推CEO
<adam8157> roylez: 猫猫...
 * maplebeats 我还是实际点吧，求包养
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，出手吧 maplebeats
<kevinyings> roylez 是什么好东东
<roylez> kevinyings: 西安18摸的？
<ofan> maplebeats: 你有啥技能
<kevinyings> roylez 实习？
<maplebeats> ofan: 床上功夫一流
<roylez> kevinyings: 实习生找工作
<kevinyings> roylez 比赛？
<qjy> join fedora-zh
<kevinyings> rh的招人就是容易啊
<cherrot> roylez: 加上猫猫那段？哪段？
<roylez> cherrot: 就是在猫猫公司的啊，笨
 * cherrot 每天看一眼 dooloo ，要不酸了 腿不疼了 走路也有劲了！
<kevinyings> cherrot O(∩_∩)O哈！
<maplebeats> cherrot: +1
<cherrot> roylez: 。。。这么萌的名字
 * cherrot 被走近XX那段给笑翻了。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 那加点功德吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 还没看完呢
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我收到offer了！！@！
<BUrENsHI> maplebeats: 恭喜
<mayli> maplebeats: gxgx
<cherrot> maplebeats: 恭喜～～
<kevinyings> maplebeats 恭喜
<cherrot> maplebeats: 可惜不能一起gaoji。。。
<BUrENsHI> maplebeats: 这么高级?~
<kevinyings> cherrot 这么激情
<adam8157> maplebeats: 恭喜恭喜
<adam8157> maplebeats: 哪里 哪个部门
<BUrENsHI> maplebeats: 啥岗位?
<BUrENsHI> maplebeats: 后台?
<kevinyings> maplebeats 当心啊，不要处男丢给男的
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不说话就踢了你
<BUrENsHI> 动手吧... 最见不得别人拿offer了... ToT
<maplebeats> 000
<kevinyings> maplebeats 那个公司的，不是rh吧
<adam8157> maplebeats: 哪里 哪个部门
<kevinyings> maplebeats 应该不是，看你这么靓，不会跑去跟基佬作伴吧
<kevinyings> 55555
<xiangfu> 巭嘦勥
<kevinyings> maplebeats 说，哪个公司，那个部门的
<kevinyings> maplebeats 不说，拉出去阉掉
<mayli> xiangfu: 走召弓虽
<kevinyings> 快来看啊，网易的新闻版块挂了
<kevinyings> 尼玛，又好了
<wangguohao> ls
<wangguohao> 谁在》
<kevinyings> wangguohao 我在，其他都应聘或当面试官去了
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...
<BUrENsHI> maplebeats: ... 你这是在挑衅...
<maplebeats> e
<maplebeats> 我现在联系多。。
<kevinyings> maplebeats 说啊，哪儿的？
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 我爱GFW
<kevinyings> BUrENsHI 你知道？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 哪个部门  北京 还是深圳
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 深圳
<kevinyings> maplebeats 哇
<maplebeats> 深圳，移动互联
<BUrENsHI> kevinyings: 没看 maplebeats 故意吊我们胃口嘛~
<kevinyings> maplebeats 牛掰
<BUrENsHI> maplebeats: 做手机端的?
<maplebeats> 我在打电话。。。
<kevinyings> maplebeats 移动啊
<maplebeats> 做运维。。。
<kevinyings> maplebeats 去
<kevinyings> maplebeats 苦逼运维有什么好干的
<kevinyings> maplebeats 累的半死
<kevinyings> maplebeats 多少工资啊？
<kevinyings> maplebeats 不过移动还好的
<maplebeats> 不知道了。我现在去干正事去。。。
<maplebeats> 谢谢大家关心啦
<kevinyings> maplebeats ╮(╯_╰)╭
<adam8157> maplebeats ╮(╯_╰)╭
<mayli> maplebeats ╮(╯_╰)╭
<wangguohao> 有人在学习C吗？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez: 你寂寞了
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 我刚开始学~
<roylez> adam8157: 等着开会
<adam8157> roylez: 高管瞩目
<BUrENsHI> roylez: 坏席瞩目
<wangguohao> 我也是
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: +你了
<wangguohao> irss  怎么用啊
<wangguohao> 我用着 私聊都不会
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 私聊这个功能没啥用...
<wangguohao> 语法高亮啊
<wangguohao> 我看到的颜色不太一样
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 输入别人名字+冒号, 然后说话就行了
<wangguohao> BUrENsHI:这样？
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 恩.
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 输入几个字母之后就可以用tab补全了
<wangguohao> BUrENsHI: 哈看到了``  irss什么的客户端没怎么用过
<mayli> http://pomotodo.com/
<wangguohao> BUrENsHI: 还有什么技巧吗？说说我试试
<kk> mayli,啥网址y 番茄土豆
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 没了...
<wangguohao> 我的蜂窝网  我注定不能网页上
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 试试这个: /me kick maplebeats
 * wangguohao kick maplebeats 
 * wangguohao kick maplebeats 
<wangguohao> 是干什么的？
<wangguohao> BUrENsHI: 是干什么额
 * adam8157 没机器跑job, 无聊啊
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 你说, 你在踢 maplebeats 这个坏人.
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 你还踢了他两下...
<wangguohao> BUrENsHI: 靠！！ 我不知道
 * wangguohao kick BUrENsHI 
 * wangguohao kick BUrENsHI 
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 要是有bug真验不出来怎么办? 一直没敢问ccui....
<wangguohao> BUrENsHI: 我在编码``  学习C
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 这么厉害... 一直不会c....
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 装
<wangguohao> BUrENsHI: 刚学了 一个月
<wangguohao> BUrENsHI: 你以为有多厉害啊``
<mayli> BUrENsHI: ircname  : imadper
<wangguohao> BUrENsHI: 还有什么命令吗？
<BUrENsHI> wangguohao: 没了
<wangguohao> o～～～  fuxi
<mayli> wangguohao: /help
<wangguohao> mayli: 什么也没出现
<wangguohao> 这个客户端 叫 irssi
<mayli> wangguohao: /wind 1
<wangguohao> mayli: 我按了Tab Tab 有好多命令啊``
 * kevinyings 挑战这个世界
<genio1> wangguohao: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<kk> genio1,啥网址y An IRC Tutorial
<jiero> cherrot:  maplebeats 加入你了
<cherrot> jiero: 是呀～ 不过不在帝都
<cherrot> jiero: 帝都大批人都在离职
<airead__> Oct 25 06:46:58 airead kernel: BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x10000100
<airead__>  谁知道这个是怎么回事啊，加载完我写的module就会出这个： http://code.bulix.org/0lci5x-82359
<adam8157> cherrot: 你们企鹅?
<jiero> cherrot maplebeats 园企鹅党。
<cherrot> adam8157: 恩啊
<adam8157> cherrot: 为啥
<cherrot> adam8157: 实习没HC的  一天就两页人
<adam8157> cherrot: 两页?
<cherrot> adam8157: 两页纸
<jiero> cherrot: 写两页纸张的代码？ lol
<cherrot> adam8157: 主要是实习招了太多人。。
<cherrot> jiero: 离职表。。
<adam8157> cherrot: 嗯, 廉价劳动力嘛  cc maplebeats
<adam8157> cherrot: 嗯, 廉价劳动力嘛  cc BUrENsHI
<jiero> BUrENsHI: ？？？
<maplebeats> 唉
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: ...
<airead__> 谁能帮我分析一下这个 kernel bug 大概得从哪下手？ cpu_idle, http://code.bulix.org/0lci5x-82359
<mayli>  一天就两页人 ?
<xian9fu> 今天 GFW 有点疯？
<kevinyings> xian9fu 年年如此
<xian9fu> 今天不太一样。
<jiero> 昨天 google 全面被封杀
<jiero> 哈哈
<xian9fu> 我的vpn 一会就断。以前很正常。
<xian9fu> 还好有vpn. :)
<wangguohao> 表示不清楚
<adam8157> airead__: EIP is at default_idle+0x52/0x67
<jiero> cherrot: 兔兔，这会儿还忙什么？
<kevinyings> jiero 昨天上的好好的
<cherrot> jiero: 不忙了，在写文档 咋了？
<jiero> cherrot: 没啥，又装上 gnome-shell 了，经常 自动重启。
<airead__> adaam, 弱弱问一下，大概是什么意思啊？ 我在模块里用了 rcu
<airead__> adam8157, 弱弱问一下，大概是什么意思啊？ 我在模块里用了 rcu
<jiero> kevinyings: 昨天一天局域网
<cherrot> jiero: gnome 3.6?
<adam8157> airead__: eip就是当前的那个指令, 你出错的那一句
<cherrot> jiero: 我刚升级12.10 发现gnome3.6不太稳定
<huangya> c语言基础较好，也系统的学习过linux系统编程，请问怎样快速转向嵌入式linux？
<jiero> cherrot:  恩。 就是下载了 GNOME Ubuntu 12.10 Remix
<jiero> cherrot: 2s 自动重启
<cherrot> jiero: 重启是不是因为装了扩展？
<jiero> cherrot: 恩。应该是
<airead__> adam8157, 那我把 module 的debug 开开是不是就会把那条代码显示 出来？
<adam8157> airead__: 你自己去找那个函数, 看看那代码是啥, 开debug这里也看不到
<cherrot> jiero: 可能有些扩展导致的。。。 我没那么频繁，一般定位到哪个扩展后删除掉就好了
<adam8157> airead__: 你是不是滥用锁了
<kevinyings> adam8157 又学习了
<adam8157> kevinyings: 啥子
<airead__> adam8157, 有没有哪个网页教怎么通过 +0x52/0x67 找了代码的， 我脚得我应该是乱用了，但不知道哪乱用了 :(
<adam8157> airead__: 倒数几句嘛
<wangguohao> 现在ubuntu12,10 是几点的 内核？
<wangguohao> 现在ubuntu12,10 是几点的 内核？
<adam8157> airead__: 没开debug 用不了gdb
<wangguohao> 我是arch`` 3.6 不怎么敢上``
<cherrot> wangguohao: 3.5.18
<airead__> adam8157, 我在内核里建了一个 hash 表，在 /proc 里读取的时候用了 rcu_read_lock(), 然后在修改的时候用了 spin_lock_bh();   “倒数几句”不明白啊
<adam8157> airead__: 0x52/0x67  很明显是那个函数的倒数几句
<adam8157> airead__: 汇编在这
<adam8157>    0:   01 00                   add    %eax,(%rax)
<adam8157>    2:   00 00                   add    %al,(%rax)
<adam8157>    4:   b8 01 00 00 00          mov    $0x1,%eax
<adam8157>    9:   ff 13                   callq  *(%rbx)
<adam8157>    b:   83                      .byte 0x83
<kk> adam8157:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<kevinyings> 嘿嘿
<jiero> 只要有了 GMA 4500级别的显卡。。。什么Linux桌面都好说了。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 刚才改 extension，改的不能用了
<wiiw> jiero: cairo-dock 也可以？
<cherrot> jiero: 什么 extension?
<jiero> wiiw: 那是桌面么。。。
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 给力
<jiero> CoverflowAltTab
<airead__> adam8157, 噢～～有代沟了，看不懂鸟
<wiiw> jiero: 反正我登录时选择了caire-dock
<jiero> wiiw: 你自定义的吧。。。
<adam8157> airead__: BUrENsHI http://code.bulix.org/vqbh1p-82360
<jiero> cherrot: 就是变难看的了
<adam8157> 这是你出trace时的汇编路径
<kevinyings> 表示gentoo上的/etc/init.d/net.eth0建立过程是怎样的？我网卡太新，用了compat的alx模块，但qemu就不好建了
<cherrot> jiero: lol
<wiiw> jiero: 真的，12.04啊，登录时可以选择的。
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 他这看上去就不像kernelbug...
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 他自己模块写的不好
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 是自己的模块问题吧...
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: en
<airead__> adam8157, 嗯，我看看先
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 恩, 最明显的那句... 要了原子锁了然后调度了..
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 应该好找到代码的问题.
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 是啊, 所以我说他滥用锁了
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 你用kdb不?
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 不用, 只用kgdb
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: ....
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 你用呀?
<adam8157> en
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: ... gaoji...
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 很简单的啊
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 没试过... 要配环境吧?
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: http://adam8157.info/blog/2012/04/setup-kernel-developing-environment/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 搭建内核开发调试环境 - Adam's
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 我只开了强制卸载module的选项了...
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 打开好慢... 你heroku的?
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 嗯,
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 有点儿慢.
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 你挂代理试试
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 代理就快了..
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 抽风
<blueice_cn> 太不容易了，我终于进来了
<kevinyings> 刚好，我用的着
<jiero> cherrot: http://i.imgur.com/IaVGk.png
<jiero> gnome-shell会重启
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: ...
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 评论
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 哦. 不然还能顶到哪里....
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 有水果吃
<kevinyings> 现在我的内核是3.6.2，然后我的物理网卡又很新，所以只能用compat的alx模块，然后现在我要搭虚拟机了，中间的br0绑到eth0就除了问题，找不到这个net.eth0文件
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 工资还没到...
<kevinyings> 怎么办？
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 明天才能看得payslip
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 可是我连工资都没到...
<kevinyings> 谁来帮帮我？
<jiero> cherrot: 又一次重启了。
<kevinyings> 我要死了
<cherrot> jiero: 能看到错误栈吗？
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 貌似我的那个ip被封了
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 可能. 因为好难访问....
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/god-price-apacer-apacer-micro-sdhc-class4-8g-tf-flash-memory-card.html   买十个留着用
<kk> BUrENsHI ⇪ ti: 神价格：Apacer 宇瞻 Micro SDHC Class4 8G TF 闪存卡　3元包邮»什么值得买
<jiero> cherrot: 不知道
<mayli> shellex> [06] 腾讯和百度的offer也拿到了（
<kevinyings> 这什么情况？
<kevinyings> 现在我的内核是3.6.2，然后我的物理网卡又很新，所以只能用compat的alx模块，然后现在我要搭虚拟机了，中间的br0绑到eth0就除了问题，找不到这个net.eth0文件
<kevinyings> ，gentoo 上/etc/init.d/net.eth0 的 脚本怎么出来的？
<kevinyings> 没人回答，我决定每一分钟发一次，烦死你们
<mayli> kevinyings: this is #ubuntu-cn
<kevinyings> mayli 嘛，这里人多啊
<kevinyings> 我真的很想知道啊
<kevinyings> 我决定自己折腾去了
<kevinyings> 我就不信搞不定你了
<kevinyings> 算了，我还是自动消失比较好
<xian9fu> kevinyings, 你问题不是很清楚。
<xian9fu> kevinyings, 用的什么虚拟机？
<kevinyings> xian9fu kvm qemu-system-x86_x64
<kevinyings> xian9fu 主要是bridge的问题
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 改成CNAME了, 应该不会被封了
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: 暂时正常.
<Oooops> roylez: 你那贴图网站叫啥去了。
<roylez> Oooops: dooloo.info
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板下午好
<roylez> zmcbb30: 包包好
<Oooops> 肉包子
<zmcbb30> roylez: 在忙啥呢 ?
<roylez> zmcbb30: 等着下班
<BUrENsHI> roylez: http://v.ku6.com/show/MramHAVEj8TfabNN9_9hdg...html
<kk> BUrENsHI,啥网址y 延参法师携手《萌三国》刮起”萌萌style 在线观看 - 酷6视频
<zmcbb30> 靠...
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: ^^
<zmcbb30> roylez: 才四点多...
<roylez> BUrENsHI: 看过，dooloo有
<zmcbb30> roylez: 难道你也是猿类 ?
<xiangfu> 这里有没有DD (debian developer)??
<Oooops> 有JJ
<Oooops> 没DD
<roylez> zmcbb30: 不是，我是人类。懒惰的人
<BUrENsHI> roylez: ...哦...
<Oooops> roylez: 你啥类型了
<zmcbb30> Oooops: 依依好
<Oooops> 无聊了。
<zmcbb30> Oooops: 最近雕叔在晒生活照
<Oooops> zmcbb30: 有好玩的没
<Oooops> 哦。赶紧给
<zmcbb30> Oooops: QQ空间
<Oooops> 好久没看到雕了
<Oooops> 不知道url
<BUrENsHI> Oooops: 上午不是跟神推荐电影了?
<Oooops> ?
<zmcbb30> http://user.qzone.qq.com/2251****/profile
<zmcbb30> Oooops:
<Oooops> ?
<adam8157> BUrENsHI: 我现在改得和heroku同进退了, heroku.com 被封 我就被封 否则亦然
<Oooops> 这啥。。还带***
<zmcbb30> Oooops: 雕叔的
<Oooops> 给全的嘛。msg
<BUrENsHI> adam8157: ... http://fmn.rrfmn.com/fmn059/20121023/1135/p/m2w400h400q85lt_original_YQdk_34560000655c1190.jpg
<zmcbb30> Oooops: ....我没你的扣扣号
<Oooops> 我没那货。。
<zmcbb30> 貌似以前有的吧
<Oooops> 1x年前有。你咋知道的
<zmcbb30> .......
<Oooops> lol
<Oooops> 没加好友，还不能看，是吧
<cherrot> adam8157: heroku被封了？
<adam8157> cherrot: 有的ip被封, ec2嘛
 * ansik 用sed给一行的行首加一个字符应该怎么操作，比如把一行脚本注释掉，给首行加个＃．
<cherrot> adam8157: 哦 原来heroku也是ec2..
<BUrENsHI> ansik: 每一行还是某一行?
<BUrENsHI> cherrot: 都是ec2.
<kevinyings> ansik 我只会每一行的
<BUrENsHI> cherrot: www.qq.com也是ec2
<ansik> BUrENsHI: 某一行．
<BUrENsHI> ansik: 我去试试先.
<kevinyings> ansik 哪行？
<ansik> kevinyings: 比如第二行．
<roylez> BUrENsHI: 抠抠 ec2？
<ansik> kevinyings: 每一行怎么操作？
<kevinyings> sed -i 's/^/^1/g' ipaddr
<kevinyings> 每行加个1
<BUrENsHI> roylez: 我胡说的..
<BUrENsHI> roylez: 怎么可能...
<kevinyings> roylez 哈哈
<ansik> kevinyings: 会了．谢谢 :)
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 再普通不过的桌面，俺的。谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390949 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2012-10-25 16:30
<BUrENsHI> ansik: sed -i "24 s/^/#/g"  xxx.sh
<BUrENsHI> ansik: 指定修改第24行.
<ansik> BUrENsHI: 谢谢 :)
<BUrENsHI> ansik: 不用.
<kevinyings> BUrENsHI 谢谢：)
<BUrENsHI> kevinyings: 那我得去跟 man 说一下谢谢了...
<kevinyings> BUrENsHI 嘿嘿
<BUrENsHI> roylez: 刚发现. 你t了俺一次...
<BUrENsHI> roylez: 坏席, 又t我...
<_rob_> 谁知道topic里的分享代码如何使用？谢谢
<kevinyings> doNotKickMe 什么是掩耳盗铃我知道了
<_rob_> kevinyings, 你是机器人吗？
<doNotKickMe> _rob_: 到那个网站, 发上去. 把生成的连接贴回来.
<doNotKickMe> _rob_: 不要调戏机器人
<kevinyings> _rob_ 嘛，为嘛开始用_
<kevinyings> ?
<_rob_> 重命名
<_rob_> 我也不想的
<kevinyings> 机器人是kk
<_rob_> kk??
<_rob_> 是哪锅？赞出来
<kevinyings> 踢你两次的意思
<_rob_> 还不错，再踢一次！
<hamo_what> roylez: 都写新代码了，不说用用支持array的pagination
<Mayaer> adam8157: 呼哈哈哈哈～～～
<roylez> hamo_what: 说中文
<_rob_> 弱弱的问下：这个频道（指#ubuntu-cn）是不是专门用来灌水的？
<_rob_> 还是技术？
<Mayaer> both
<flh> hi
<_rob_> flh hi
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<_rob_> kk好强大
 * mayli  Topic for #ubuntu-cn: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/SmartQuestion || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 
<mayli>           http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码
<kk> mayli ⇪ t: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<hamo_what> roylez: 我搜索还能出来应该不显示的帖子
<roylez> hamo_what: 恩
<hamo_what> roylez: ...
<roylez> hamo_what: pagination用在里面了
<hamo_what> roylez: 为啥不改呢？
<roylez> hamo_what: 因为懒
<mayli> 
<dwjie> ...
<hamo_what> roylez: ...
<dwjie> mayli: 什么东西 ？
<hamo_what> Mayaer: 求照啊马丫
<hamo_what> roylez: 你这个只能搜帖子吧？
<dwjie> ...
<_rob_> 这个频道里有没有妹子，求认识。
<roylez> hamo_what: 对
<roylez> hamo_what: 其他的要加也不难
<Mayaer> hamo_what: 找 archl 要
<hamo_what> Mayaer: 他不在啊...求发送啊
<Mayaer> hamo_what: 额，我现在电脑里没我照片
 * maplebeats 求照片
<hamo_what> roylez: 我在windows下，等下切到linux下就该啊
<kevinyings> maplebeats 你什么时候去深圳？
<kevinyings> 无冬怪物
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 还没签约呃
<kevinyings> maplebeats 不已经有offer了吗？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 口头offer...
<kevinyings> maplebeats 剩下不就是讨价还价的问题了吗？
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 我才不和他讨价还价，有人要我我已经很欣慰了
<kevinyings> maplebeats 每月100
<kevinyings> 一般2000
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 随意多少我都去。。。
<roylez> hamo_what: 改好了
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 2000块，在深圳搞毛啊
<kevinyings> maplebeats 确实，电信的，不去是傻瓜
<kevinyings> maplebeats 工作稳有有人带
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 你要去电信？
<kevinyings> maplebeats 没
<kevinyings> maplebeats 想去一个数据中心
<maplebeats> kevinyings: google数据中心！
<kevinyings> maplebeats 大陆没招
<roylez> kevinyings: 淫秽光盘鉴定中心
<maplebeats> kevinyings: 其实我觉得，迅雷离线下载的数据中心应该非常不错。。。
<roylez> kevinyings: 我一个同学在这个部门工作过
<maplebeats> roylez: 神部门啊
<kevinyings> roylez 什么部门啊
<kevinyings> ？
<roylez> kevinyings: 16:52 <       roylez@> kevinyings: 淫秽光盘鉴定中心
<maplebeats> roylez: 在哪里招呀
<kevinyings> roylez 我要去
<roylez> maplebeats: 那时候他是在广州分部...
<kevinyings> maplebeats 深圳广州也不远
<maplebeats> 我想去总部
<zmcbb30> kevinyings: 无益的,看多了会阳痿
<kevinyings> maplebeats 一口吃不成胖子
<zmcbb30> kevinyings: 或者阳痿者应聘成功率高
<kevinyings> zmcbb30 真的？
<zmcbb30> kevinyings: 要么直接是女人
<zmcbb30> kevinyings: 性冷淡的也可以
<kevinyings> zmcbb30 按说，阳痿，减魅力的
<Mayaer> 乃萌在讲神马
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 一个神奇的政府部门
<Mayaer> maplebeats: 怎么还有阳痿？？？
<maplebeats> Mayaer: 那神奇的部门喜欢干这个。。。
<Mayaer> 擦。。。
<Mayaer> 群P
 * roylez 下班
 * hamo_what 求去淫秽光盘鉴定中心！
<doNotKickMe> 光腚总局?
<zmcbb30> Mayaer: http://lady.163.com/10/0211/17/5V8PCHLN00261KQ0.html
<kk> zmcbb30,啥网址y “鉴黄师”：看黄色录像是我的工作_网易女人
<hamo_what> madper: 你又犯事了？
<madper> hamo_what: 怎么可能!
<hamo_what> madper: 那你改个这么受的名字...
<adam8157> Mayaer: ...
<adam8157> hamo_what: ...
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 函数如此声明，有何好处呢？ 像这样的:　void gz_uncompress    OF((gzFile in, FILE   *out));
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔，亲一个～
<adam8157> Mayaer: 施主自重
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 为什么不直接 void gz_uncompress(gzFile in, FILE* out);
<Mayaer> adam8157: 哈哈哈
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你什么时候出家了。。。
 * Mayaer 我要强奸 adam8157 ，叫你自重，自重你妹！！
 * Mayaer 兄弟们，上！！
<adam8157> ........
 * maplebeats .....
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 有人解答一下么？
 * kevinyings ............
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: s双重括号防止侧漏
<maplebeats> Patrick_DJ: 叫 adam8157来解答。。。
<zmcbb30> ........
 * kevinyings rh的果然gaoji
<Mayaer> kevinyings: 不搞基  我这是约炮，哼哼！！
 * maplebeats 约炮好
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: 为啥我觉的那个OF是个宏？
<kevinyings> Mayaer  你狠
<Mayaer> kevinyings: 为啥，为啥约炮就狠了。。
<Patrick_DJ> mayli:  是的, ＯＦ的定义：　　#define OF(arg) arg
<kevinyings> Mayaer 我年轻，不理解啊
<kevinyings> Mayaer 我不理解的都说狠
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: 我看到了这个extern void exit  OF((int));
<Mayaer> kevinyings: 哎哟喂，你年轻的过我～～
<kevinyings> Mayaer 大哥
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 哪里看到的？
<Mayaer> kevinyings: 恩，大姐
<kevinyings> Mayaer 我心理年轻
<kevinyings> Mayaer 好屌
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 我就是不理解，本可以简单直接的东西，为什么要非要加一个宏……　
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 所以我想是不是有什么特别的作用，但是我想不出来... 0_0
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 代码来自zlib的源码　。
<airead__> adam8157, 那个 decodecode 是你写的脚本吧
<adam8157> airead__: 不是, 是kernel tree里的
<airead__> adam8157, 明白
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: 来个链接，我看看
<algnux> 还是这里人多啊
<algnux> 哈哈
<kevinyings> 删除3天前的日志怎么干，不用管道，一句话
 * kevinyings 一句话删除3天前日志
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 没有找到在线代码。官网都是把代码打包了的……
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: 哪个文件里有OF的定义来着?
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: OF : zutil.h, zutil.c, zlib.h, trees.c, minigzip.c, inftrees.h, inflate.c, inffast.h, infback.c, gzio.c, example.c, deflate.h, deflate.c, crc32.c, untgz.c, zip.h, zip.c, unzip.h, unzip.c, iowin32.h, iowin32.c, ioapi.h, ioapi.c, inftree9.h, infback9.h, zlib.h, deflate.c, zconf.in.h, zconf.h, options.h?
<Mayaer> kevinyings: 好吧。。
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: zconf.h
<xian9fu> Patrick_DJ, 这个要看zconf.h 262.
<xian9fu> 那里不是写的很清楚 。
<algnux> kevinyings: 查找文件后缀是log的 三天前的文件删除
<algnux>   
<algnux>     一句话思路：查找就一定是find
<algnux>   
<algnux>     find / -name "*.log" -and -mtime +3 -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Patrick_DJ> xian9fu: define OF(args)  () ?
<algnux>   
<kk> algnux:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: /* function prototypes */, 不是这个注释说明了一切么？
<Patrick_DJ> xian9fu: 嗯，看到了。　牙疼不已~~
<maplebeats> 有什么办法可以看哪个程序占用了磁盘的IO呢
<kevinyings> algnux 好吧，我2了，find。。。。
<mayli> xian9fu: Patrick_DJ 为啥我这262是这个00262 #endif
<soiamso> Patrick_DJ: 所有函数都用上OF？
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 嗯，各种编译器的问题。
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: 是的。现在明白了~
<algnux> kevinyings: e这是删掉所有的Log?这得搜多久^
<Patrick_DJ> 谢谢大伙~　:D
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: 262是啥？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 顺便问下 哪个命令是看所有建立管道和打开文件的进程来着?
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 他指的是:   define OF(args)  ()
<maplebeats> cherrot: 求解答
<mayli> 333che	lsof
<mayli> 3
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 也就是说，非标准Ｃ编译器里，函数的声明是不带参数的。
<cherrot> maplebeats: 不知道啊，我只是看到你的提问突然想起这个命令来了  roylez 求解答
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆！
<cherrot> hamo: 哪条命令看当前打开文件管道的进程来着？
<hamo> cherrot: lsof?
<maplebeats> cherrot: pv?
<cherrot> hamo: 哟西 就是他～
<maplebeats> 不对。。。
<cherrot> hamo: 原来是open files 的意思  老记不住。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 原来是这个意思啊。。。我一直理解错了:(
<maplebeats> 那我那个问题呢。。。
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: 对对对
<Patrick_DJ> mayli: 真心希望全世界的程序都用标准C...
<Patrick_DJ> 少了个‘员’字.
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: 真心希望全世界的网络都是无线接入无限带宽，无限流量，无限下载动作片
<mayli> Patrick_DJ: 真心希望全世界的SEX能像软件那样free
<zodiac1111> 长姿势了
<Patrick_DJ> 0_0
 * mayli software is like sex, it's better when it's free.
<zodiac1111> 不对引起的性病不任何责任
<zodiac1111> 在XXOO中兴奋死去也与我们无关 = =
<xian9fu> 这些是不是白打了：
<jiero> 冲着这超长的title来的
<xian9fu> <xian9fu> Patrick_DJ, 这个要看zconf.h 262.
<xian9fu> <xian9fu> 那里不是写的很清楚 。
<xian9fu> <xian9fu> ‘ ifdef STDC‘
<xian9fu> <xian9fu> Patrick_DJ, 这个你还要看gz_uncompress的定义。
<xian9fu> <xian9fu> 再看zconf.h 89 行。
<kk> xian9fu:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<mayli> xian9fu: ...
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<Patrick_DJ> xian9fu: 网络延迟？　已经看到了，谢谢啦~　：）
<wweir> 终于进了irc了=-O
<Patrick_DJ> 欢迎光ＬＩＮ...
<jusss> 基窝欢迎你
<wweir> 都是ubuntu.org.cn来的吗？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.xx安装到U盘时总是出如下错误提示，不明何故。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390959 每次在分完区，设置完帐号、地区等信息后，安装刚开始就出现如下提示，这是为何？？？12.04，12.10都是这个问题。 说一下，我是安装在U盘中的时候出现这个提示的，装 …
<jusss> 不是
<jiero> wweir: 习惯驻留的驻留罢了
<jiero> jusss: 小j
<mayli> jiero: jusss = JJ
<jusss> mayli: 你妹
<maplebeats> wweir: 欢迎来到搞基世界
<jusss> mayli: 你一男的取个这样的nick.你xx吧
<wweir> 无语，我们的目标是用ubuntu来骗到妹子
<jiero> maplebeats: 你的nick到底啥意思。我总是想成2个核的桃子
<mayli> GET: 472MB of 688MB (68%) - 25487.43kB/s
<dwjie> ...
<madper> mayli: jiero jusss 美丽的jj
<jiero> madper: 色大象
<jiero> 。。。
<DickService> jusss: 这个ID可以了吧
<jiero> 给我 权限我踢 madper 和 Dick
<jusss> DickService: ...
<maplebeats> jiero: 没意思
<dwjie>  17:41:27 up 5 days,  4:50,  2 users,  load average: 0.94, 0.42, 0.39
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。
<maplebeats> wweir: 搞到妹子是没希望的，只能搞基
<DickService>  09:41:55 up 87 days, 20:21,  5 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.07, 0.06
<jusss> DickService: 你可以改blowjob
<wweir> 问个问题，我初学C，看了一点书，想看点源码，可以看什么呢？简单点就好
<jiero> maplebeats: 为啥。。。你去找妹子啊。
<dwjie> DickService: .............
<jiero> maplebeats: 不去争取就没。
<maplebeats> jiero: 哪里有呢
<dwjie> DickService: 你的在服务器上的 ？
 * jiero 没想要。。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 到处都是不是。。。
 * DickService 诶，我自己弄了个内核，包含了许多驱动，然后和模块一起也就20M，那为啥Debian的bussinesscard也要100M+呢？
<jusss> 3.5寸的屏打字真不爽
<maplebeats> jiero: 妹子多不代表质量。。。
<soiamso> wweir: GNU 的网站下很多项目
<jiero> jusss: 用键盘
<jiero> maplebeats: 你要啥质量的？
<DickService> wweir: the linux kernel
<jusss> jiero: 不会外接键盘
<jusss> jiero: 没蓝牙键盘
<jiero> jusss: 就电脑共享键盘 :)
<wweir> 主要是学习语言风格
<jiero> jusss: usb 无线键盘
<jiero> jusss: 用杆子捅按键输入
<jusss> jiero: 但是usb无线键盘，android手机没那个接口
<maplebeats> jiero: 这个不好说，没仔细想过
<jiero> jusss:  USB-miniusb
<jiero> maplebeats: 靠。你也是根本没想要？
<maplebeats> jiero: 没有啊，我会想的。。。暂时现在在二次元里待着
<wweir> 自学的，觉得如果自己发个源码被人骂风格太差比写不出代码还难受
<jiero> wweir: 。。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: css如何自动换行啊？
<soiamso> wweir: 语言本身没有什么风格，主要是库，API
<maplebeats> jiero: 自动换行？vim不是自动的么。。。
<wweir> 还是有的，比如空格的使用
<maplebeats> wweir: 无所谓啊，被人骂就自己努力嘛。。。我写的代码就丑得要死，反正慢慢提高
<DickService> jusss: bluetooth？
<soiamso> wweir: 有工具搞定，
<jiero> maplebeats: 我在修改 gnome-shell的cs
<maplebeats> jiero: 哦，直接用vim改就行了嘛，挺简单的
<jusss> DickService: 不知道是啥，我是小白
<jiero> gnome-shell的css和 javascript，想要下面的 title 不止一行。但是真的不明白。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 怎么不明白了？
<wweir> 正在使用vim的C风格，自己使用的还是不好
<DickService> jusss: 蓝牙无线键盘啊，爽爆了
<soiamso> wweir: emacs
<jiero> maplebeats: 用 width 定义的话，也不换行。。。
<wweir> ……
<wweir> vim还不熟
<jiero> maplebeats:  后面的就全部省略了
<soiamso> wweir: lint
<maplebeats> jiero: 不是很明白你什么意思。。。你是说界面问题？
<jusss> DickService: 见同学的笔记本上用的无线键盘，但是需要有一个usb头插在笔记本的usb口上，手机上有没有那个大的usb口
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 手机上都是用蓝牙键盘吧。。。
<soiamso> jusss: 2.4GHz 技术，估计不是蓝牙
<DickService> jusss: 额，无线!=蓝牙
<jusss> soiamso: 哦，我也不知道他那个是啥连接的
<jusss> DickService: 一个蓝牙键盘不知道贵不
<DickService> jusss: 我有个dell的蓝牙无线键盘，诺基亚+android的手机都能用，笔记本也能用
<DickService> jusss: 《100
<jiero> maplebeats: 我说的是结果---现在发现指定的 css 是 modal-dialog 。。。gnome-shell 内置的，可能那个限制了不能多行显示。
<DickService> jusss: <100ï¿¥
<jiero> maplebeats: 这种。。。	this._windowTitle.add_style_class_name('coverflow-window-title-label');
 * DickService 吃饭去了，win
<wweir> soiamso: 查了，好像没有lint这个软件包
<maplebeats> jiero: 看不懂！
<soiamso> wweir: 什么软件包，工具阿
<jiero> maplebeats: 那个是 js ，大概是在原有的 css 定义之后再添加 一个 css使用
<wweir> soiamso: 理解错了，还以为你让我去读lint的源码呢
<maplebeats> jiero: 我讨厌js来搞这些
<soiamso> wweir: 要看你搞什么方向啦
<jusss> 吃饭去
<wweir> soiamso: 才学习，还没定方向
<jiero> maplebeats: 嗯嗯。
<maplebeats> wweir: 快定方向
<soiamso> wweir: 吃饭java,
<soiamso> wweir: 最快生存下来的方法是java
<maplebeats> soiamso: 就是就是。。。java真心好找工作。。。
 * maplebeats 今年就业形势这么惨， java的都找到工作了
<soiamso> wweir: 你要学的不是一门语言，而是这个语言的边界（与现实的距离）
<wweir> ？？？ 两个maplebeats
<soiamso> wweir: 真心话，而且C语言本身没有什么值得研究的。
<jiero> maplebeats: 找工作，找工作的。
<maplebeats> wweir: 来吧，学python，一辈子找不到工作
<soiamso> maplebeats: 只要那个东西能翻译到jvm 就行，也不一定是固定的语言
<maplebeats> jiero: 暂时不用找了。。
<jiero> maplebeats:。。。你看这里无数都是python找到工作的吧。
<soiamso> maplebeats: jython
<jiero> maplebeats: 是不是python质量底下，需要重复劳动么。
<maplebeats> jiero: 是么。。。我只知道都会python呃。。
 * jiero 不懂不懂
 * maplebeats 不管了，吃饭去
<soiamso> wweir: java的库多
 * jiero 知道 apache的家伙们只推 java
<soiamso> maplebeats: 看来 wweir 被说蒙了
<wweir> 好吧，C方便升java的吧。
<wweir> 其实我不是计算机专业的，也可能不靠计算机吃饭
<maplebeats> wweir: 千万别这么想。。。
<maplebeats> wweir: 等找工作的时候你就会后悔死的
<jiero> maplebeats: 以一定去找工作为前提。
<soiamso> wweir: 不靠就更别沉迷在C，越高级的语言越方便使用，推荐 scala
 * jiero 是疯子，不以找工作为前提学习。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 你是笨蛋
<jiero> roylez_ 恩。
<maplebeats> jiero: 大笨蛋
<Mayaer> 大家在搞神马
<jiero> roylez_ 我早就知道了
<maplebeats> 我觉得我莫名其妙的就变成了运维了，擦
<jiero> roylez_ 我早在10多年前就知道了。
<roylez_> jiero: 不码字不玩游戏不看电影，就知道聊天
<wweir> 爱好，也许以后就变了
<jiero> roylez_ 谁说我不码字
<maplebeats> wweir: 你现在是什么专业
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆了，写了还不能用
<hamo> roylez_: 我还是能搜到
<wweir> 汽车
<hamo> roylez_:  弱爆席
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<maplebeats> wweir: ......神奇的专业
<jiero> hamo: 什么时候你能得到啊
<hamo> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> hamo: 那顶帽子
<roylez_> hamo: 你人品不好
<roylez_> hamo: nnnnd
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 莫谈人品...
<roylez_> hamo: 等我这把杀完跟你聊
<jiero> hamo: 你需要红帽子
<soiamso> wweir: 当维修工可以阿，
<hamo> jiero: 嗯，只要不是绿的都行
<jiero> hamo: 你也需要绿的。
<maplebeats> 绿帽。。。
<jiero> hamo: 经历
<wweir> maplebeats: 我会说我在进学校之前，一本介绍汽车的书放在我面前我都懒得看吗
<hamo> jiero: ....
 * maplebeats 讨厌死硬件了
<wweir> 现在是解剖汽车
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神好
<eexpress> 127.0.0.1:34413 - - [25/Oct/2012 18:07:25] "CONNECT twitter.com:443 HTTP/1.0" 200 -
<eexpress> INFO - - [25/Oct/2012 18:07:26] urlfetch error=HTTP Error 404: Not Found on_error=<bound method LocalProxyHandler.handle_fetch_error of <__main__.LocalProxyHandler instance at 0x1b477e8>>
 * maplebeats 败神
<eexpress> INFO - - [25/Oct/2012 18:07:28] urlfetch error=HTTP Error 404: Not Found on_error=<bound method LocalProxyHandler.handle_fetch_error of <__main__.LocalProxyHandler instance at 0x1b477e8>>
<eexpress> INFO - - [25/Oct/2012 18:07:31] urlfetch error='SimpleMessageClass' object has no attribute 'getheaders' on_error=<bound method LocalProxyHandler.handle_fetch_error of <__main__.LocalProxyHandler instance at 0x1b477e8>>
<eexpress> WARNING - - [25/Oct/2012 18:07:31] LocalProxyHandler.handle_fetch_error Exception 'SimpleMessageClass' object has no attribute 'getheaders'
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你搞毛啊
<eexpress> Traceback (most recent call last):
<eexpress> 这是为啥
<kk> eexpress:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<eexpress> 赶紧看
<maplebeats> 我就知道你要完蛋
<maplebeats> 你这个是goagent的？
<wweir> proxy
<eexpress> 是罗
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你没更新吧
<maplebeats> eexpress: 最近要开十八大了，你又不是不知道
<eexpress> 更新啥。改一个hk就是。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 那你怎么还报错
<eexpress> 胡说，公司正常
<roylez_> hamo: 死该噗？
<maplebeats> eexpress: 到家就不正常了？
<eexpress> 看到你，就不正常了。nnnnnd
<roylez_> eexpress: 丫怎么是江西ip？
<wweir> 我这边最新版能用，不稳定
<eexpress> 破py啊。无数警告啊
<eexpress> roylez_: 你在你身边。
<roylez_> eexpress: 伪神，我ban你ip
<maplebeats> eexpress: 去更新
<eexpress> 都看不出问题啊？
<eexpress> 小白才更新
<eexpress> 要解决
<maplebeats> eexpress: 你马上就成小白了
<maplebeats> wweir: 上个twitter还是没问题的，其它就没了
<eexpress> roylez_: 尾巴。掐你的尾巴。搞点好玩的来。
<wweir> maplebeats: youtube可以的，就是不稳定
<hamo> roylez_: 不能。。。
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我就说这么多天不见你吐槽，原来是老了翻不过墙了哦
<roylez_> hamo: 丫的干啥你
<roylez_> hamo: 在厕所么？
<hamo> roylez_: 还在公司...
<roylez_> hamo: 公司厕所？
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<eexpress> maplebeats: 最近做设计去了。
<maplebeats> 呃
<eexpress> 果然，高级蛋蛋的帐号，可以
<maplebeats> eexpress: 设计什么？情趣内衣？
<hamo> 。。。
<eexpress> 小屁孩
<dwjie> ...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 我是新手 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390963 最近看了置顶大神的compiz贴 然后我也弄了个compiz 效果不错 不过为什么我的compiz 大多是英语啊 救急 统计信息: 发表于 由 pengqiye — 2012-10-25 10:09
<wangyuzhe> !~
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,'
<Saxon> 嘻嘻
<wangyuzhe> ハジメマィで
<wangyuzhe> 皆さん
<wangyuzhe> hello
<kk> wangyuzhe, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<Saxon> wangyuzhe: 八嘎,你的日本人的干活?
<wangyuzhe> 看到太君
<Saxon> wangyuzhe: 太君,花姑娘大大的有
<wangyuzhe> 我喜欢男滴
<Saxon> wangyuzhe: 原来是女太君....如饥似渴的精壮宅男也有滴
<wangyuzhe> 我是男滴
<Saxon> wangyuzhe: fack,你丫的搞基?
<Saxon> u
<wangyuzhe> そうです
<wangyuzhe> clever boy
<linsux> 狗日的
<jusss> 我的记忆力又下降了，:-(
<jusss> 连个nick都记不住
<jusss> gebjgd: 出来
<jusss> gebjgd: 你在这里关注的那个妹子的nick是啥，我忘了
<tonghuix> 妹子？
<maplebeats> maya?
<tonghuix> 求认识求介绍
<maplebeats> maya不在
<jusss> 不是maya
<jusss> 在书签里找到她了
<jusss> nyfair
<wweir> 妹子是什么？能吃吗？
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • Ubuntu linux上很好用的twitter客户端推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390967 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:conscioususer/polly-unstable sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install polly 然后运行polly 打开后先不用创建账户：编辑-》参数-》最后选项卡设置代理, 比如设置成你的ssh代理是 Code: ss …
<GFW> 大家好..我的ubuntu从10.04升级到了12.04但是打开gnome之后好像不支持了...窗口都没有标题栏.....
<maplebeats> GFW: 。。。。12.04是unity
<GFW> 又知道什么情况的吗...打开2d的unity时候没有事情.
<GFW> 我知道...
<GFW> 但是我按着了gnome了,打开之后主题好像不支持了.
<Saxon> GFW: 人品问题
<GFW> Saxon, ....哎...搞得我降级回10.04,,在一步一步的升级去了,,现在已经在升级11.04
<GFW> 大约还剩一分钟...
<jusss> GFW: 没标题栏不是很好吗
<Saxon> GFW: 我也有过莫名其妙的问题,后来干脆直接装11.04了
<jusss> 貌似一个多月没进过gnome了
<GFW> jusss, 哎,,您没那样...
<GFW> 打开东西就关不掉..即使文件关闭也不行..
<GFW> Saxon, 11.04是什么桌面环境??gnome?
<jusss> GFW: ctrl alr del干掉它，哈哈
<GFW> jusss, no,alt+f4..
<GFW> 我的id不知道被那个家伙给注册了......fuck.
<jusss> GFW: 如果它卡了，alt f4也不管用呀
<yanwen_> .
<jusss> 还是ctrl alt del好，
<yanwen_> .。。。。。
 * hamo GFW都来了。。
<GFW> jusss, bingo.救命三键...
<yanwen_> 。。。。。
<jusss> GFW: 嗯
<GFW> .me GFW把hamo跨省了..
<jusss> 。。。
 * GFW GFW把hamo 跨省了.
<jusss> hamo: 好无聊没事干
<hamo> jusss: 干妹纸...
<jusss> hamo: 没
<hamo> jusss: 要爽日自己
<jusss> hamo: 昨天晚上教我们c语言的大叔推荐我看谭浩强的书。。。
<hamo> jusss: 可以看，批判着看嘛
<yanwen_> 。。。。。。不要看太入迷了
<jusss> hamo: 大叔一直是void main()
<yanwen_> 有错误
<GFW> 批判看,可以直接看九评..
<jusss> hamo: 大叔也一直强调数组是有地址的，
<soiamso> jusss: 谭的C还可以吧
<hamo> jusss: 数组就是有地址的吧...
<hamo> jusss: 什么东西没有地址呢？
<jusss> soiamso: 俺是小白也不清楚哪本书好
<jusss> hamo: 他的意思是数组是会分配内存的
<hamo> jusss: 数组不会分配内存么？
<jusss> hamo: ...
<jusss> hamo: 貌似不分配的吧
<hamo> jusss: 啥数组？
<jusss> hamo: 普通数组
<sd44> 数组应该是在程序的DATA段分配。。。。
<sd44> 不过我说的可能有错 ^_^
<xian9fu> jusss, void main(void) :-)
<hamo> jusss: 怎么会不分配，分配在栈上而已，或者是全局的初始化里的就在data，没初始化就在bss，但最终loader进内存以后都是要占内存的啊
<sd44> hamo: 这个全面，学习了
<jusss> hamo: 数组分配在栈上。。。
<soiamso> jusss: 你还不如跟大叔说，如果学校这门课真的可以选的话，你不选就行了
<sd44> 数组不在栈 也不在堆。。。。
<jusss> hamo: 没见过有人说分配在栈上过。。
<sd44> hamo: hamo正好所反了。。
<hamo> sd44: 啥？
<sd44> 我查了下资料，BSS段是全局和静态
<hamo> 额...
<soiamso> hamo: 你不如说 heap stack 免得翻译
<hamo> 算了，想知道什么情况分配在那里，自己gcc -S看汇编代码，objdump -D看反编译的结果吧...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubunt12.04 LTS没能正常安装compiz扩展特效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390972 @ubuntu:~$ git clone git://anongit.compiz.org/users/soreau/scripts Cloning into 'scripts'... fatal: unable to connect to anongit.compiz.org: anongit.compiz.org[0: 195.114.19.35]: errno=???? 请教各位大神指点，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lio …
<xian9fu> BSS 是 ==> Block Started by Symbol.
<xian9fu> sd44, BSS段是全局和静态 但是只保存未初始化的变量。
<xian9fu> 你可以记成 Better Save Space :)
<sd44> 噢。。本来学艺就不精，还长时间不看
<sd44> 哈哈哈，现丑了
<sd44> BSS段的东东都会初始化为0萨。。。是吧
<xian9fu> (数组应该是在程序的DATA段分配) 这个要看数据有没有初始化。：）
<zmcbb30> roylez 金老板晚上好
<roylez_> .
<zmcbb30> fivesheep: 五羊哥
<sd44> xian9fu: 汗。。。这下肯定要记住了
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<jusss> 数组名不是一个变量
<sd44> xian9fu: 汇编，怎么用到实际编程中啊。。。从没用汇编DEBUG过。。。
<sd44> 感觉界面化的gdb工具已经挺舒服了呀。。。。
<xian9fu> sd44,  看你写什么程序。一般用不到。但写bootloader 最初的那段代码都是汇编。
<jusss> xian9fu: 数组和自动变量有区别吗
<xian9fu> sd44, 一般就是。在初始化栈指针之前都要用汇编。
<sd44> xian9fu: 噢，也就是不用去学他来DEBUG C/C++的普通程序吧？GDB界面化的已经很好用了。。
<xian9fu> jusss, 数组和自动变量有区别吗, ＝＝ 有。
<xian9fu> 这个要看你的数组在哪。怎么用的。
<xian9fu> 如果你的数组是全局的。就不是。
<xian9fu> 如果你的数组是在一个子函数里。就应该是。
<sd44> 一个在DATA/BSS段，一个在栈上？
<xian9fu> float read_and_process(int n)
<xian9fu> {
<xian9fu>     float vals[n]; ... return } 这个是自动变量。
<xian9fu> sd44, 是。
<sd44> 哈哈，有什么办法直接扩充程序体积？原来是100KB的，让他变成1MB。。。
<jusss> xian9fu: 都在main()里
<xian9fu> jusss, 贴代码。
<xian9fu> sd44, cat APP APP > APP.2, :-)
<xian9fu> sd44, 多运行几次。：）
<jusss> main(){char a[5],c;}
<jusss> 4.5g的prometheus
<sd44> xian9fu。。。我擦。。。。。。。。。真行。。。。。。。。。。原来直接CAT就可以啊。。看来现在流行的 伪图片（内含种子，程序）是这个原理啊
<xian9fu> jusss, 这个不是。
<jusss> xian9fu: 不是啥
<xian9fu> jusss, 明显不在栈里啊。
<sd44> xian9fu: 这个也在栈里吧
<sd44> char a[5]
<sd44> main函数里
<xian9fu> 不在。在BSS里。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我怎么感觉是在栈里的呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是否是数组，不影响变量的存储类型。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只看全局变量、静态变量、局部变量、寄存器变量那些吧？
<jusss> 栈不一定是先进后出吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 栈一般来说，就是先进后出的，不符合这个的，大概是栈的变形。
<sd44> xian9fu，MAIN的。。。居然在BSS里。。。哈哈，第一次听说。。。。记下了
<xian9fu> sd44, 不是。
<xian9fu> 是我错了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 比如 cpu 对“栈”中的变量的读写，如果不是用 push 、 pop 来做的话，就不算是用“栈”的方式来操作栈。
<xian9fu> UbuntuTalk, 说的对。应该在STACK里。
<xian9fu> 只要是 ‘局部变量‘ 都在栈里。
<xian9fu> 我错了。
<jusssagnosticism> 感觉好难懂
<jusssagnosticism> 太零碎了
<jusssagnosticism> 记忆力差
<jusssagnosticism> 上网好无聊
<xian9fu> jusssagnosticism, 花一个小时。好好看一些文档
<jusssagnosticism> xian9fu: 都一个多月没看过英文单词了，
<xian9fu> jusssagnosticism, 那不行。必须看英文的。
<xian9fu> 习惯就好了。
<jusssagnosticism> xian9fu: 嗯，
<jusssagnosticism> 英文好长时间没看过了
 * jusssagnosticism 现在的英语水平还不如高三刚毕业那会儿。。。
<sd44> xian9fu: 噢。。。删除记忆，哈哈
 * jusssagnosticism 下去买个笔芯去，学习数学，
<xian9fu> jusssagnosticism, 如果你只是读，无所谓。只要有毅力就行。（因为有软件翻译吗）
<xian9fu> jusssagnosticism, 像我需要听／说。。。就要努力了。
<xian9fu> 不过几年下来。你就感觉不一样了。：）
<sd44> 。。。。。小学英文水平的，音标都不懂得。。。默默飘过。。。
<xian9fu> sd44, 时间长了。早晚会用到。
<xian9fu> 好多书。没有中文版。
<sd44> 唉。。。。。。
<sd44> 现在开着辞典看鸟语。。。
<sd44> 蒙+联想。。。+跳跃。。。
<MeaCulpa_> ofan:
<pityonline> http://movie.readself.com/
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y 电影来了 - 打造国内最大电影资源分享网站 十万电影等你下载哦
<roylez_> adam8157: pdf直接打印成6寸，靠谱么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 字调大, 边儿去掉, 很靠谱
<roylez_> adam8157: 扫描件
 * adam8157 在看 恋恋书中人
<imadper> ....
<adam8157> roylez_: 打印成照片?
<roylez_> adam8157: 6寸pdf
<adam8157> imadper: 推荐你和你妹子看看
<imadper> adam8157: 没这么文艺...
<adam8157> roylez_: 好吧, 我没看懂
<imadper> adam8157: 你都不回邮件的...
<imadper> adam8157: 鄙视你.
<bluezd> adam8157: gaoji
<adam8157> imadper: 基本上是我今年看得最好的剧情片了
<imadper> adam8157: 那考虑一下~
<adam8157> bluezd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac450155   cc imadper
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 广大宅男的终极梦想,YY做爱做的事《恋恋书中人》（2012美国小清新独立片） - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> adam8157: A4的pdf，我想打印成6寸来看
<adam8157> imadper: 请忽略acfun的标题
<imadper> adam8157: 算了,  我妹子每周末去上课...
<adam8157> roylez_: 够呛
<adam8157> imadper: 请忽略acfun的标题!!!!  绝对是好电影
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软件包libgl1-mesa-dri_8.0.4-0ubuntu0.1_amd64.deb有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390982 系统是ubuntu12.04 64位 我这两天一台机器想装个wine，没装成。 就是因为这个软件包，安装时下载了两个包一个32位的，一个64位的，怎么都下载了呢？ 最后提示 在处理时有错误发 …
<imadper> roylez_: 去白边之后可以考虑吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 问题是, 我妹子不在呀! 平时我上班, 周六她上课....
<adam8157> roylez_: imadper bluezd http://movie.mtime.com/150089/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 恋恋书中人 Ruby Sparks(2012)
<roylez_> adam8157: 过15分钟又要开会
<bluezd> adam8157: mark 以后看
<imadper> adam8157: 很不错嘛~ 还有粤语版
 * adam8157 强烈推荐!!!  尤其推荐给 imadper 这种正谈恋爱的, 和 bluezd 这种正单身的
<adam8157> imadper: 你用push mail发给我的?
<imadper> adam8157: 那你嘞...
<imadper> adam8157: smtp呀
<adam8157> imadper: 手机?
<imadper> adam8157: 手机发的.
<bluezd> imadper: 他是处在一种临界状态
<adam8157> imadper: 一两句话, gtalk就好了吧
<imadper> adam8157: 我的那个gmail平时都用手机收发.
<adam8157> imadper: 还发邮件
<imadper> adam8157: 手机不支持..
<adam8157> imadper: 弱爆
<imadper> adam8157: 渣手机, 只能邮件...
<imadper> adam8157: 我用那个手机, 邮件当短信用..
<adam8157> imadper: to mess my inbox
<cherrot> 靠  gnome shell 3.6 槽点满满啊！！！
<maplebeats> cherrot: awesome欢迎你
<cherrot> maplebeats, 好用吗？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不喜欢需要花时间配置的东西。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 好用极了
<imadper> cherrot: stumpwm欢迎你
<imadper> cherrot: 很好用, 易于扩展.
<imadper> cherrot: 极为精简
<maplebeats> cherrot: 配置时间到是不处，主要不还是要习惯。。。
<maplebeats> s/不//
<imadper> maplebeats: 你这个, 只是去掉第一个不而已
<maplebeats> 呃
<imadper> maplebeats: sa正则要好呀.
 * wangguohao kick imadper 
<imadper> wangguohao: ??
<maplebeats> imadper: 只是一不小心没发现嘛。。。你的i怎么回来了
<imadper> maplebeats: 默认有i
<wangguohao> imadper: 我在试验irssi命令
<imadper> maplebeats: 那你写一个, 只把第二个去掉的正则.. 我学习下..
<wangguohao> imadper: 就看到你一个人说话
<maplebeats> imadper: 不会
 * cherrot 宅男。。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 哦, 我会.
<maplebeats> imadper: 那你写一个，我学习下
<imadper> maplebeats: 恩
<imadper> maplebeats: s/不还/还/
<imadper> maplebeats: 你真弱.
<maplebeats> imadper: ..........
<imadper> maplebeats: LOL
<maplebeats> imadper: 看来我还是回炉一下。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 我也是刚想到的...
<imadper> maplebeats: 咱俩真弱.
<maplebeats> imadper: 呃
<xian9fu> maplebeats, s/不//g
<maplebeats> xian9fu: 那不是全都删掉了么。。。
<xian9fu> ( 那你写一个, 只把第二个去掉的正则.. 我学习下..) 我看错了。
<maplebeats> xian9fu: 不会啊
<xian9fu> ？？
 * xian9fu is DM(Debian maintainer) now. 
<wangguohao> 讨论正则表达式？
<maplebeats> wangguohao: 你想多了
<wangguohao> maplebeats: ～～  我还是继续吃泡面吧
<xian9fu> maplebeats, sed -e 's/不//2'
<maplebeats> xian9fu: nice
<Freebuilder> 平板好啊，平板让人放弃折腾的念头，给人以清静无为
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 你还没玩腻啊
<Freebuilder> maplebeats, 玩腻了
<Freebuilder> maplebeats, 不想玩了，多看看书吧
<imadper> maplebeats: ... lol
<maplebeats> Freebuilder: 恩
<maplebeats> imadper: 你瞎高兴啥
<imadper> maplebeats: 我在想... s/不还/还/ 多容易.
<maplebeats> imadper:  要我写，我也会这么写。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 不, 你没写出来~
<maplebeats> imadper:  ╮（╯＿╰）╭
<jiero> Freebuilder: 。那个平板你买了是要送人当礼物的吗？
<jiero> maplebeats:  imadper  你们很像吧。
<imadper> jiero: ....
<jiero> 照片比对 80% 相似。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 谁说的？
<jiero> 不过 maplebeats 的更傻其
<jiero> Freebuilder: 可以啊
<x1angfu> 年薪３０万以上的会来这个频道吗？
<Freebuilder> jiero, 为什么要送人啊
<maplebeats> jiero: 为什么我躺着也中枪
<maplebeats> x1angfu: 不知道呢
<jiero> Freebuilder: 好呢。
<jiero> maplebeats: 因为我想到了
<jiero> Freebuilder: 送人与否自己决定啊。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 没打算
<Freebuilder> jiero, 哥买来给自己看书的
<jiero> Freebuilder: 我想要那种可以在太阳光下看的啊。
<imadper> jiero: 你需要半反半透屏.
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装出现连个错误 no wubildr prefix is not set 求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=390987 我用wubi安装时，当电脑重启后弹出以下两个错误 Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr Try (hd0,1): NTFS5: error: "prefix" is not set. 网上也有人遇到这种情况过，不过我看不懂额。。。。有高手可以帮 …
<wangguohao> x1angfu:
<Freebuilder> 我现在郁闷的是，屏幕像镜子一样，看书老看见自己
<Freebuilder> 是不是贴张磨砂的膜会好些？
<hamo> adam8157 搞基蛋又pto了？
<jiero> Freebuilder imadper  无误
<adam8157> hamo: 当然没有, 是你一天都pto吧
<jusssagnosticism> hi
<hamo> adam8157 我哪PTO了？
<hamo> adam8157 刚修了内核里一个bug...
<kk> jusssagnosticism, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<adam8157> hamo: 反正没见你人
<adam8157> hamo: gaoji
<jiero> 还是那种能反射外来强光的比较好。。
<hamo> adam8157 我真是觉得...度度的人...我发给内核组一个upstream的commit的id...结果他都能找错commit...屌爆了...
<imadper> hamo: 喵的, 白天问你的问题呢?
<hamo> imadper: 啥？
 * jusssagnosticism 4.5G的Prometheus已经下载了3.9G
<hamo> adam8157 让我真是觉得...
<hamo> adam8157 你懂的...
 * jusssagnosticism 话说为毛这个电影这么大？
<imadper> hamo: 我给你发了一段代码, 问你这样靠谱不...
<hamo> imadper: 忘了...
<hamo> imadper: lol
<hamo> imadper: 你说find pid那个？
<imadper> hamo: .
<hamo> imadper: 应该就这样写吧...就是遍历个链表嘛..也写不出别的什么花来了
<imadper> hamo: 对了, 有好东西给你!
<hamo> imadper: 妹纸？
<imadper> hamo: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EightyColumnRule
<imadper> hamo: 滚粗!
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: EmacsWiki: Eighty Column Rule
<imadper> hamo: 这个超级好用!!!!!!!!!
<imadper> (require 'whitespace)
<imadper>  (setq whitespace-style '(face empty tabs lines-tail trailing))
<imadper>  (global-whitespace-mode t)
<imadper> hamo: 就这三个就够.
<adam8157> hamo: 你那边还没进一步消息?
<imadper> hamo: 把行尾的空格, 还有超过八十个的字符, 都变色.
<cherrot> adam8157, 她竟然叫ruby...
<adam8157> cherrot: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157 木有...你不是昨天才问过我么...
<hamo> imadper: 你可以用checkpatch....
<jiero> cherrot: 叫 ruby 怎么了。。。
<adam8157> hamo: http://movie.mtime.com/150089/ 这个真的好看
<hamo> imadper: 我一般喜欢事后检查，写的时候爽就行
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 恋恋书中人 Ruby Sparks(2012)
 * jiero 以为 ruby 是宠物名。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 只是最近看这个词儿出现的频率太高了
<cherrot> hamo, 真的好看
<hamo> cherrot: .
<imadper> hamo: .....
 * adam8157 难道不是:set cc=80么
<imadper> adam8157: 不是.
<imadper> adam8157: 弱蛋
<hamo> imadper: 做的时候要爽...然后就是以后的事情了...
<hamo> adam8157 弱蛋蛋
<jiero> adam8157 。
<adam8157> hamo: 你今天一天哪里去了
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<hamo> > "弱" + "蛋" * 65535
<hamo> adam8157 说了扣了一天腚
<kk> hamo, 弱蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋
<imadper> ........................
<jiero> 鹅毛 蛋壳 不沉
<jusssagnosticism>  > "." * 65535
<adam8157> hamo: 羡慕
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<kk> jusssagnosticism, ....................................................................................................
<maplebeats> kk...
<imadper> hamo: 羡慕.
<CyrusYzGTt> 坐等 adam8157 t hamo
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗
<imadper> adam8157: 我现在也在coding
<hamo> imadper: 扣出什么来了？
<jusssagnosticism> jiero: ruby不是红宝石吗
<imadper> hamo: 搔扒反射....
<imadper> 林心如英文名就是ruby....
<hamo> imadper: 你居然能抠出反射来...NB
<imadper> hamo的英文名是 homo
<hamo> > "NB" + "大象" * 65535
<imadper> hamo: 是扣除你来, 你在反射.
<kk> hamo, NB大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象大象
<jusssagnosticism> Ruby Aldridge
<qjy> join fedora-zh
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 你又活了
<hamo> adam8157 我真是觉得做驱动就得到芯片厂商去，我今天修了个LSI 的mpt2sas驱动的bug，就是问LSI的人出来的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusssagnosticism§ ..
<hamo> adam8157 你在厂商外面，只能不明觉历了...
<adam8157> hamo: gaoji
<hamo> imadper: 你这个不好...我现在的主题，反白很丑...跟你和阿蛋一样丑...
<imadper> adam8157: 给个op玩玩.
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ hamo 說你呢，爲麼不發威
<hamo> ...
<hamo> > "." * 1024
<kk> hamo, ....................................................................................................
<jusssagnosticism> 都有autorejoin...
<jusssagnosticism> 强悍的插件
<hamo> roylez_: 你这什么commit啊...
<roylez_> hamo: 啥...
<roylez_> hamo: 死该噗？
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 正在下一个4.5G的电影，你说下载下来普通机器能看不，好大的电影呀
<hamo> roylez_: .
<CyrusYzGTt> jusssagnosticism§ ,,我在下 BBC紀錄片 18.3GB ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> jusssagnosticism§ 我覺得能， linux上用 vlc mplayer能夠播放
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
 * bluezd gaoji
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 我的机子比较差，不能放1080p的
<hamo> bluezd: ...
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 好像能放720p的
<hamo> bluezd: 又来gaoji了...
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 以前从海盗湾下了个1080p的漂亮妹子的片，播放不了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusssagnosticism§ 多線程 就用 mplayer -lavdopts threads=8 8是線程數
<bestwish> 话说一路向西    有地址不
<CyrusYzGTt> jusssagnosticism§ 或者先將AV 用ffmpeg轉化爲 720p
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 都不会用。。。mplayer和ffmpeg
<CyrusYzGTt> jusssagnosticism§ ffmpeg能將 4k視頻轉化爲 1080p ，同理可推
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 太懒了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusssagnosticism§ 那就 涼拌
<cherrot> adam8157, 擦 竟然只是半集！！
<cherrot> adam8157, 另一半呢？！
<adam8157> cherrot: p2
<cherrot> adam8157, nice  isee...
 * cherrot 睡觉去。。。
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 有啥小说
<jusssagnosticism> CyrusYzGTt: 没书看
<CyrusYzGTt> jusssagnosticism§ AV
<NWMonster> jusssagnosticism: 草榴
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 都是淫才啊！
<jusssagnosticism> NWMonster: 不知道地址
<maplebeats> 草榴好网站
<NWMonster> jusssagnosticism: t66y.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 草榴社�^主���� - t66y.com (@ t66y.com)
 * bluezd gaoji
<hamo> bluezd: ...
<bluezd> hamo: momo
 * hamo 抱 bluezd 
<jusssagnosticism> NWMonster: 访问不了
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: google搜草榴社区，前几个都能
 * bluezd 搂 hamo 
 * hamo 摸 bluezd 
 * bluezd 亲 hamo 
<NWMonster> 这里好基情
 * hamo 吐...
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 用度度搜后入式会出来很多好网站的，lol
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 淫才
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 度娘很伟大
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 你离开度娘了？
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 后入式...当心菊花...
<hamo> jusssagnosticism: 还在呢
<jusssagnosticism> hamo: 。。。
<NWMonster> 根据相关法律法规和政策，部分搜索结果未予显示。
<ofan> 喔槽
<ofan> 真没法呆了
<hamo> ofan: ...
<hamo> ofan: 蛋定蛋定...
<ofan> 截图留念
<NWMonster> 其实irc这个地方本来就是基情散发的地方
<NWMonster> 敢不敢/list一下
<NWMonster> 各种找gay的房间
 * jusssagnosticism Lag 45.72
 * jusssagnosticism 好牛叉的延迟
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 小洋马
<ofan> 200多延时的撸过
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 国外貌似很喜欢后入式时掐脖子扯头发，还要拍股
<NWMonster> jusssagnosticism: 你知道的太多了
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 跟真的骑马似的，一定很爽
<jusssagnosticism> NWMonster: ...
<jusssagnosticism> NWMonster: 还没看到过皮衣口塞球滴蜡小皮鞭的
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 。。。
<NWMonster> jusssagnosticism: 好吧。。。
 * imadper 
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 你们那是不是很流行我说的那种
 * jusssagnosticism 刚竟然自动掉线了。。。
<ofan> jusssagnosticism: 流行你妹
<jusssagnosticism> ofan: 国外不是都这样吗
<ofan> imadper: 喔槽 你都有帽子了
<imadper> ofan: 看不下去了.. 越说越猥琐...
<ofan> imadper: 不整合你口味？
<imadper> ofan: /ban
<ofan> imadper: 啧啧
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> ofan: 早啊
<ofan> fivesheep: yo
<ofan> fivesheep: 我这中午了..
<jusssagnosticism> 雷锋你妹
<NWMonster> 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 表侮辱雷锋！人家一天捡300斤大便的
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 还拍了一大堆照片到此一游.. lol
<alvin_rxg> :D
<cleamoon> 都18大了，這裡還是這麼亂呀
<alvin_rxg> 18大是什么？ 女大18变？
<jusssagnosticism> /quit/quit
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 十八大不如 1B 大
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 怎麼也得2B吧
<fivesheep> lol
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你心情好啊
<cleamoon> 有哪位大款試過ec2嗎？
<alvin_rxg> 上网本 2GB 内存，速度好快～～ :D  现在的瓶颈是硬盘了。不过基本没影响 :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没感觉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2G还是那样
<alvin_rxg> :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上网本那分辨率还是跑android合适
<alvin_rxg> android-x86 项目怎么样了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 凑合
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不够稳定
<alvin_rxg> -.-b
<MeaCulpa_> 2G 很大么？
<gebjgd> 不大
<gebjgd> 如果说给android来说 就够大了
<alvin_rxg> 2G 很大啊
<alvin_rxg> 我个人用的话，完全够了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是慢
<alvin_rxg> 刷了一个 GB，部分关键程序出错，删了。换第二个
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 或者上meego
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: meego竟然还有update呢
<alvin_rxg> 是另外一个团队了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 同样的团队
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这年头 没啥好的os给上网本这样的机器用
<gebjgd> 好无聊啊
<bestwish> 额。
<knownbad> 妈的，Google Cromebook 看起来就像是 MacAir。  https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/landing.html
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: The new Samsung Chromebook – For Everyone
<knownbad> gebjgd: 上 Chrome OS?
<gebjgd> knownbad: chrome os从来没出现过下载的版本
<gebjgd> knownbad: 烂死
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁都干不了
<knownbad> 只所有的都得跑 Web 版本。  Web QQ 就蛮适合的。
<knownbad> 听说 Tencent 的野心也是如此。  http://technode.com/2011/03/30/tencents-cloud-operating-system-might-be-coming/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Tencent's Cloud Operating System Might be Coming | TechNode
<ofan> knownbad: 估计也是改的linux
<knownbad> 以老人家上网本来说倒合适。  不需要切换着。  但 Google 确实需要些竞争对手。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上网本跑android最合适
<ofan> chromebook 是arm based，性能不如air
<gebjgd> knownbad: google其实应该赶快搞定x86
<ofan> 好处是没风扇
<knownbad> 说的是样子。
<ofan> 样子也不怎么像
<gebjgd> android x86才是未来
<gebjgd> android x86要是稳定了 我把我的win机器全换上
<knownbad> 那是你私心的想法。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 事实如此 稳定 啥软件都有了 为什么不换——
<knownbad> 你不试试 CM10？
<gebjgd> knownbad: android x86
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是新版本的android arm
<knownbad> 说的是你的手机
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我说的是电脑
<gebjgd> knownbad: 手机要用最稳定的 而不是最新的
<knownbad> 暂时没兴趣。
<knownbad> 看手机内存和机型， CM10 还算稳定。
<knownbad> 我把公司给的手机刷了 CM10，跑起来还可以。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没兴趣
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的cm7.2很稳定 跑的很爽 很快
<eexpress> nnnd 还不睡觉
<gebjgd> 性浪微薄能用客户端么？
<gebjgd> 另外现在的twitter用什么客户端好？
<gebjgd> hotot似乎不能用了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: knownbad: http://uploadpie.com/5urZX
<alvin_rxg> 再加个 quick panel 就全了～
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: knownbad: home => http://uploadpie.com/lw4Mj
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/ryURt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没感觉有什么特别啊
<alvin_rxg> :D  内存多了，我可以随便运行软件了。不用怕系统自动 kill 后台程序了 :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我开了那么多程序也才136m
<alvin_rxg> 你那是 cm7...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cm7怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> 驱动问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 驱动没问题啊
<alvin_rxg> 艹   又不是只有三星手机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我没三星手机
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你把你老婆的手机刷成 cm7 好了
<alvin_rxg> 是很快，没问题的，驱动也没问题的 :S
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 懒的刷  重刷了一遍4.0.4 快极了现在
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刷刷的
<alvin_rxg> 你去刷吧
<gebjgd> 都刷完了 还刷毛
<kk>  06:01
 * amosk morning
<wangguohao> linux怎么同步安卓设备？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-26
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<wangguohao> 有
<wangguohao> linux怎么同步安卓设备？
<wangguohao> 刚刚在学习C  语言 没看到有人说话
<dwjie> .......
<dwjie> 早啊
<kingbo> 早
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 早
<jusss> ofan: 小洋马
<jusss> 出来聊会呗
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 我有一只小毛驴，我从来也不骑，
<helsinki> jusss: .......
<jusss> helsinki: 哇，终于有人出来了
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<helsinki> jusss: ....
<stone_cn> 。。。
<stone_cn> jusss,频道里的诸位都不在一个时区的？
<jusss> imadper: 你昨天晚上为毛t我
<imadper> jusss: t的时候就告诉你了
<jusss> stone_cn: 在
<imadper> stone_cn: 有些不在.
<jusss> imadper: 你妹呀，我irssi有没装插件
<imadper> jusss: 你妹.
<chenhaixiao> 好高兴啊，今天又周五啦
<jusss> imadper: 你应该自t验证你那猥琐的emacs插件，lol
<helsinki> mutt收不到邮件，sigh
<jusss> helsinki: ...
<jusss> helsinki: 直接用mutt收还是有mta
<helsinki> 用gmail真悲催
<imadper> helsinki: mutt不是收邮件的. 是看邮件的.
<imadper> helsinki: 压根就没有收邮件的功能
<helsinki> getmail
<jusss> imadper: 有
<imadper> jusss: 有吗?
<jusss> imadper: 当然。。。
<jusss> imadper: 连mail都支持imap idle.mutt如果不支持就太渣了
<imadper> jusss: 我去查查.
<jusss> imadper: man
<imadper> jusss: 看doc了
<imadper> jusss: 可以
<jusss> imadper: 是吧，一定可以
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<imadper> ofan: ...
<ofan> im
<imadper> jusss: 恩
<imadper> ofan: 渣饭早~
<ofan> imadper: 色大象早
<imadper> ofan: 色狒狒~
<ofan> imadper: 色大象今天上班了没
<imadper> ofan: 我上班了~
<ofan> imadper: good boy
<jusss> ofan: 后入式时掐脖子扯头发，在你们那不是很流行吗，电影上都是这样演的呀
<roylez_> ofan: 呕饭的
<ofan> jusss: 滚
<imadper> ofan: LOL
<imadper> ofan: 今天没帽子了...
<imadper> jusss: ofan 没准儿就是个中高手呢~
<ofan> imadper: 让主席给你加光环
<jusss> ofan: 你啥时候变纯洁小男生了。。。
<airead> imadper, LOL 是啥意思？
<ofan> jusss: 你滚
<imadper> airead: LOL是一款类dota游戏
<airead> imadper, 那个我玩过， 你这儿的 LOL 是嘛？
<imadper> airead: 是我想叫 ofan 跟我一起去打lol...
<ofan> airead: 色大象的吼叫就是lol
<cherrot> imadper: 你要是进了我司可以天天玩LOL
<airead> ofan, 了解
<ofan> cherrot: 我qq老是掉线
<cherrot> ofan: 人品不好
<ofan> cherrot: 是不是你们干的
<imadper> cherrot: 我的qq老丢信息.
<ofan> cherrot: p 哥正在接收基友照片就掉线
<cherrot> imadper: 人品问题
<cherrot> ofan: 中途被我们截获了～
<ofan> cherrot: 无良啊
<imadper> cherrot: 渣渣呀!
<imadper> adam8157_away: 你真明智! 佩服!
<cherrot> imadper: 啥明智？
<cherrot> ofan: lol
<imadper> cherrot: 你不懂.
<cherrot> imadper: 哦  你们的gaoji问题
<imadper> cherrot: .   滚粗.
<ofan> 一群宅男就会搅基
<imadper> ofan: 劳资有妹子的。。
<ofan> imadper: 你这还不如宅男
<imadper> ofan: 你就知道掐脖子扯头发拍屁股的， 还好意思说我？
<ofan> im
<imadper> LOL
<ofan> 擦
 * cherrot 掐脖子扯头发拍屁股。。。
<ofan> 。。。。
<imadper> cherrot: good boy!
<cherrot> ofan: 你还给承认了。。。
 * lovetide think we should focus on topic
<ofan> cherrot: 承认你妹
<imadper> lovetide: what topic?
<imadper> lovetide: no one here using ubuntu.
<zw> 大家号。
<lovetide> 要是闲聊的话，可以建一个专门的频道么。。。
<zw> 大家好，小弟有个c++的编译为题，大家可以帮帮我吗
<ofan> zw: 说
<imadper> lovetide: 要你这样说, zw就该被t出去. 因为跟频道无关了.
<zw>  error: cannot allocate an object of abstract type
<zw> 报这个错误。
<lovetide> 好吧，缺乏管理的频道。。。
<ofan> zw: 直接创建纯基类对象？
<ofan> 我一直都on topic
<imadper> 从来都off topic
<ofan> 基友队就天天扯淡
<ofan> 应该把基友队都t了
<imadper> ofan: 你天天都掐脖子扯头发拍屁股!
<imadper> ofan: 而且, 你丫还承认了!
<ofan> imadper: 再说一次我就爆你的咪咪
<zw> ofan: 我把代码贴给你，就两个.h文件。
<ofan> 秘密
<ofan> zw: ok
<zw> ofan: 可以不？
<imadper> ofan: 擦... 你丫真重口..
<imadper> zw: 贴到paste网站去.
<cherrot> ofan: 你竟然还能爆咪咪。。。
<cherrot> ofan: 还是个基友的。。。
<imadper> zw: 直接贴在这里, 容易被禁言.
<soiamso> zw: hpaste.org
<zw> ok
<ofan> http://ix.io
<imadper> ofan: 话说, 你有妹子没?
<ofan> imadper: 努力中
<ofan> imadper: 准备约了
<imadper> ofan: 恩. 不错. 华人?
<zw> ofan: http://hpaste.org/76791
<ofan> imadper: no
<imadper> ofan: 亚洲人?
<zw> 麻烦了，各位有时间也帮忙看看
<ofan> imadper: no
<imadper> ofan: 我擦... 米国妹子?
<cherrot> imadper: 乌克兰的真心不错
<ofan> zw: 就一个？
<imadper> cherrot: 乌克兰产美女呀~
<cherrot> imadper: dooloo上那图。。。
<imadper> cherrot: 一起去买个朝鲜妹子?
<zw> http://hpaste.org/76792
<imadper> 我去看看去
<zw> 第二个
<imadper> 没去过dooloo
<cherrot> imadper: 我要乌克兰的   棒子太丑
<imadper> cherrot: 没找到呀, 给link
<ofan> zw: 这个还是个纯基类
<ofan> imadper: no
<zw> ofan: 我每个函数都有去实现。
<ofan> zw: virtual int getEnable(int32_t handle) = 0;
<ofan> 这个没
<imadper> ofan: 我擦. 那就是米国汉子....
<ofan> imadper: gun
<zw> ofan: 不能=0吗？
<roylez_> cherrot: 你想做啥？
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 乌克兰那里不错，混血，高加索人和北欧混血
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 恩, 不过我都没戏了...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 我去过俄罗斯，真心不错
<ofan> zw: =0 就表示是一个纯虚函数，这个类就是纯基类了
<wangyuzhe> Russia
<wangyuzhe> big woman
<MeaCulpa_> wangyuzhe: 那是误传
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox总是fc怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391020 我刚12.04装系统不久，系统自带的firefox总是强制关闭。让我闹心死了，不知道这个怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iceworldvip — 2012-10-26 9:39
<wangyuzhe> 看样子，我回去也要装个玩玩了
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 恩, 不过, 听说结婚之后, 就都变俄罗斯大妈.呃
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 那更是误传
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 就算有，也是家庭关系稳固的表现
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 恩, 那不错... 不知道乌克兰那边富裕吗?
<roylez_> adam8157: 踢了
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 老婆结婚后提心吊胆天天想着驻颜绑住老公难道是好事？
<cherrot> imadper: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn057/20121020/2010/original_PHHZ_11ae00000086118c.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 踢谁
<roylez_> adam8157: wangyuzhe
<wangyuzhe> 。。。。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 结婚之后请参照气球充气
<cherrot> roylez_: 去乌克兰找妹子
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac449688
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 鸡排妹妹子如何挺拔 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 这倒是...
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 有耳闻...
<cn_stone> ofan,
<ofan> cherrot: 这妹子不错
<ofan> cn_stone: ?
<adam8157> imadper: 我见太多了
<wangyuzhe> 踢了还能回来？
<wangyuzhe> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<cherrot> ofan: 相当不错啊  cc imadper
<imadper> cherrot: 乌克兰说什么语言的?
<imadper> cherrot: 那边富裕吗?
<ofan> imadper: 鸟语
<imadper> cherrot: 感觉不靠谱的样子....
<imadper> ofan: ...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 反正比我国富于
<cherrot> imadper: 俄语
<cherrot> imadper: 福利好
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: cherrot .... 感觉不靠谱...
<cherrot> imadper: 这么明显的一个白富美  你还问这种2B问题
<cherrot> imadper: 你去说 妹子 从了我吧 我给你北京户口 lol
<imadper> cherrot: 我是在考虑我找一个这样的妹子的可能性!
<imadper> cherrot: 北京户口算个毛...
<imadper> cherrot: 人家肯定不稀罕...
<cherrot> imadper: 你是说你长得还不如里面那个男的中看？
<ofan> cherrot: 色大象是北京人
<ofan> cherrot: 色大象是北京人儿
<cherrot> ofan: 嗯啊
<imadper> cherrot: .... 我没机会认识呀!
 * imadper 色貘, 色狒狒
<cherrot> imadper: 去乌克兰 带一打回来 让兄弟们爽爽
<imadper> cherrot: 你丫不是有妹子了?
<cherrot> imadper: 你都不嫌多
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/211333.htm
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 真黑心!
<cherrot> kk: 怎么不解析Url了
<kk> cherrot, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍡ 
<wangyuzhe> 去东欧搞开发？
<cherrot> roylez_: 核反应堆那个太猛了。。。
<imadper> mea
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 人均GDP：	3067美元(2011年)    不太如中国....
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 人均GDP和百姓生活水准有关么？
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: GDP高不会富裕一些吗?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 使用什么命令可以在复制时跳过相同文件不去复制？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391023 Ubuntu 使用什么命令可以在复制时跳过相同文件不去复制？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xtayfhvk — 2012-10-26 10:06
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 那要看啥zf在运作...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 好吧...
<kevinyings> 嵌入式的跑来搞运维。。。！
<kevinyings> 我上个星期还投过嵌入式的简历呢
<Patrick_DJ> 大家早上好啊~
<wangyuzhe> 好高端
<wangyuzhe> 嵌入式！~
<imadper> adam8157: task_size 怎么获得? task_struct里面没有呀.
<adam8157> imadper: busy now, sorry
<imadper> adam8157: I see.
<if_else> 各位兄台，trap 获取 C-c 退出程序，在 while 循环中，如果吧 trap 卸载 while 外面，没有及时中断，而是继续执行：
<if_else> http://dpaste.de/o1NgO/raw/
<CyrusYzGTt> http://news.cnblogs.com/n/161421/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 开源去模糊工具SmartDeblur_IT新闻_博客园
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 哎
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 我同事正在电话面
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 唉....
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 居然有不少人听说是测试就没兴趣，要做开发
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 哎，年轻人阿
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 唉, 测试做存储我也要呀....
 * MeaCulpa_ 美企dev是最低端的活了
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: rh里面不是...
<MeaCulpa_> 年轻人涉世不深阿
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: RH不一样
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 恩...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: Tester接触Spec多，扯的Patent也多
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: Dev要苦B的在win里起eclipse, tester 那么多unix随便玩，多好
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 其实吧. 我倒是无所谓. 不过贵公司肯定筛我简历.
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: win下的开发? eclipse, 还是java...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: C都可以...
<imadper> mea
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: win下开发，上传服务器编译...
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 写c没必要用eclipse吧...
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: 勿问我，我不知
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 哦, gaoji货... 一直觉得ibm的东西, 设计理念都不是普通人能理解的. 比如s390
<ofan> MeaCulpa_: 好的dev都是先做tester
<ofan> win8据说做了12亿小时测试
<ofan> if_else: trap必须要在文件头
<if_else> ofan: 兄，这是我的脚本：http://dpaste.de/o1NgO/raw
<ofan> if_else: 你trap里要kill掉原脚本进程
<ofan> exit只是退出trap
<if_else> ofan: 我放在 文件头，和 while 循环中分别测试时，在 while 循环外的无法捕获，及时退出
<ofan> if_else: 别放循环里
<if_else> ofan: 放在循环里面可以正常退出的
<piggybox> ofan: 12亿小时那得十几万年呢。。。
<ofan> if_else: 正常进入trap?
<ofan> piggybox: 肯定是累计的
<ofan> piggybox:估计把预览版装机量也算进去了
<if_else> ofan: C-c 可以退出脚本，放在循环外面，C-c 没发退出脚本，直至 while 循环完了，退出之前，才执行 trap 的命令，而非立即执行
<if_else> ofan:  放在循环里面 C-c 可以立即执行 exit 退出脚本
<ofan> if_else: 我把循环里的去掉也能退出
<if_else> ofan: 兄，如果单纯的 i=`expr $i + 1` 这种普通 操作是的，但是我这个 ping 的貌似不行
<if_else> 不知道咋回事？
<ofan> if_else: ping单独起进程了
<ofan> if_else: 不够我这里ping也能退出
<if_else> ofan: 兄，怪异 ？！我这里真心，没退出，继续 ping 直到结束
<DickService> hello
<kk> DickService, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<imadper> ha
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 审美弱爆了
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 看我现在是不漂亮多 了
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: ...
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 蛤蟆级别的审美
<hamo_dooloo> adam8157: 蛋蛋你机油又在啊
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 要不要把多撸开发这个圈子设成 私密啊...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 你老黑毛黑毛的叫，真想进数据库给你改了
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: 没必要
<roylez_> hamo_dooloo: ...
<hamo_dooloo> roylez_: 你看蛋蛋推荐的那个电影没？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391031 本来安装的时候分辨率是很合适的 也很清晰 但当时我没有安装退出来了 下次进的时候（我也不知道改了啥子东西） 然后就这么安好了，win7和ubuntu的双系统（安装的时候就是模糊的），就想着总有办法改 …
<hamo_dooloo> tenzu: 拜疼猪！
<maplebeats> tenzu: 拜......
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 帮忙看个问题
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=0f6f281b731d20bfe75c13f85d33f3f05b440222
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: git.kernel.org - linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git/commitdiff
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 咋了？
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 这几个patch除了刷新快了一些, 还做别的了?
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 刷新？啥刷新？
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: s390..并不了解这个体系结构啊
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: flush_tlb
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 我也不是很开心...
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 哦, 错了. 我也不懂...
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: tlb这种东西严格依赖体系结构...你问我我也不知道啊
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 那你去买一个s390的cpu, 拆开玩玩.
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 应该去问gaoji席和gaoji酷胖
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 你赞助我钱
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 有发票我就给你报销.
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 你能报别的不？
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 我这有好几万的发票...
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: .... 打车的?
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 打车的我都自己包了
<DickService> !
<DickService> !g
<ofan> if_else: 去掉循环里的trap, 11行改成`ping -c1 -W 1 $ip > /dev/null`
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 蛋蛋又PTO了？
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 没有吧.
<DickService> !kernel
<kevinyings> jvm查看内存占用尽然有这种情况Error attaching to process: sun.jvm.hotspot.debugger.DebuggerException: Can't attach to the process
<kevinyings> 靠，鄙视之
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyings: 升级硬件
<ofan> kevinyings: 权限不够？
<kevinyings> ofan root
<imadper> kevinyings: 买ibm的超算.
<MeaCulpa_> Jvm岂能被你这样玩
 * hamo_dooloo 不撸zd也不在...这俩人果然有基情... cc adam8157 imadper 
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa_ 应该怎么玩
<ofan> mac下用root也不一定能调试
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyings: Java本来就是硬件厂商发起的销售手段
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 他们俩都在.
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyings: 打电话喊support~
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 我说不在irc上
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa_ 毛，没钱
<imadper> kevinyings: 要是java性能高了, ibm的硬件怎么卖得出去. 谁还要后续的升级.
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 肯定是gaoji去了
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa_ 用的开源，sunjdk
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: ...
<imadper> hamo_dooloo: 你是基神....
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyings: 不全开好不好~~
 * hamo_dooloo 日JDK!
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 基神是ee, 基席是roylez_
<ofan> kevinyings: openjdk是开源的
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa_ 好的，有什么其他方法查看内存，除了jmap，它现在不管用
<hamo_dooloo> imadper: 不许乱讲！
<kevinyings> ofan 唔
 * imadper hamo_dooloo 连jdk都日.... 没人性呀!  不对, 没蛤蟆性呀!
<MeaCulpa_> kevinyings: dunno, 偶又不是SA :)
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/jbqD6.jpg
<imadper> 看内存... sar...
 * mayli 吃饭去
<imadper> ofan: 每天你都刷图...
<ofan> http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/3c056eaa20d0f6a.jpg
<ofan> imadper: 刷你妹
<imadper> ofan: 我擦, 你丫难道不是吗?!
<ofan> imadper: 好好上班，学学 adam8157 ,聊什么天
<mayli> http://photo1.fanfou.com/n0/06/5r/31_152676.jpg
<ofan> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/26/business/global/family-of-wen-jiabao-holds-a-hidden-fortune-in-china.html
<ofan> 十八大你好，十八大再见
<ofan> mayli: 你很萎缩
<ofan> kk: 给标题
<kk> ofan, 你的人生目标是什么？  ㍣ 
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: lol
<kevinyings> dump出来的文件有7G大，怎么看？
<MeaCulpa_> if_else: 还玩trap? 我记得我在哪里看到过这个:
<MeaCulpa_>     trap 'print "You hit control-C!"' INT
<MeaCulpa_>     trap 'print "WTF You tried to kill me YOU XXXXX!"' TERM
<imadper> kevinyings: vmcore?
<kevinyings> 求linux下分析dump文件的工具 不要jhat
<kevinyings> imadper 命令行的？
<imadper> kevinyings: 你得到的是啥的dump?
<kevinyings> imadper jvm
<imadper> kevinyings: .... java
<imadper> kevinyings: 不懂...
<kevinyings> imadper 你说的是内核的dump
<kevinyings> ？
<kevinyings> imadper 都在干，收藏了
<kingbo> 小米2手机么样？
<wangyuzhe> 买不到扯啥蛋呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 出来踢人
<soiamso> kingbo: U9XXX 还可以
<kingbo> soiamso: 那是什么？
<imadper> kevinyings: 你一开始没说是啥的dump, 所以我就随便猜了一个.
<soiamso> kingbo: 华为 9XXX 系列
<kevinyings> imadper 额，好的
<kevinyings> imadper 都有用，谢谢
<imadper> kevinyings: c的程序, coredump之后用gdb就能调. vmcore用crash来搞. 别的不知道.
<kevinyings> imadper 好的
<kevinyings> imadper 回家再干，现在手头没机器
<imadper> java应该有工具吧.. 或者jdb之类的啥东西...
<kevinyings> imadper 我也这么想，收到一个ibm的，不过是图形界面的
<imadper> 图形界面的多好
<soiamso> kingbo: 看到小米预售两个字就想吐
<kevinyings> imadper 图形界面还要搭远程与X，不爽
<kingbo> soiamso: 为什么，他很热
<imadper> -Y
<imadper> kingbo: 恩, 是很热. 开机59度.
<imadper> kingbo: 非要把给平板设计的cpu放到手机里.
<soiamso> kingbo: 性能不行就搞噱头
<ofan> 城管内斗？
<kingbo> imadper: 哈哈，新东西，技术可能有些问题
<imadper> kingbo: 米2是脑子有问题. 不是技术有问题.
 * adam8157 lunch
<soiamso> kingbo: 2600 的话还可以，3600就坑爹再坑娘了，华为2600都赚得不轻
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Learn Python The Hard Way学习(10) - 那是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391044 在第9个练习中我们使用两个方法换行，第一个方法是加\n。 在\后面加不同的字符可以表示不同的意思，如果是“\\”的话，表示打印一个\。 另外两个重要的转义序列是'和"，如果你要打 …
<kingbo> imadper: 嗯，一直很热，不过我认为有必要支持一个国产，只要它对用户负责
<ofan> 睡觉
<MeaCulpa_> 1~1http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNDQ
<kk> MeaCulpa_ ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] EXT4 Data Corruption Bug Hits Stable Linux Kernels
<soiamso> kingbo: 支持国产也不能养白眼狼，起码华为不是白眼狼，而且占比比小米高多了
<kingbo> imadper: 华为这段时间不是在米国很热？
<onlylove> 华为的信号据说不好……想买被强烈不建议了
<kingbo> soiamso: 小米曾经有什么不对
<soiamso> kingbo: 国内也很热好不好，身边的朋友60%换的是华为
<kingbo> soiamso: 哦，我这边比较少
<soiamso> kingbo: 只会饥营销，不会病毒营销，前者只能用一次，后者就是真正的实力，而小米把前者用了很多次
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/211325.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [多图+视频]Apple I将于下个月在德国拍卖 拍卖价为7万欧元_Apple 苹果_cnBeta.COM
<kingbo> soiamso: 你说的有些道理，小米2量产前（现在）已经暴露了手机不少问题，到手上还不知道有多少毛病
<ofan> 鬼佬门都出动去海屁去了
<MeaCulpa_> ofan: 去阿, Tips or Tricks?
<ofan> 去毛
<ofan> 睡觉
<wangyuzhe> 等老罗
<wangyuzhe> 看能牛逼成啥样
 * MeaCulpa_ stackoverflow 都开是搞Career了...被收购果然不一样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://dooloo.info/p/Q8f
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 赶紧吧。。。京东冲话费送礼品卡
<kingbo> soiamso: 华为和联想有得一拼啊
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我从不金东
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 作为魔都人，新蛋很好
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 1111到时候搞
<imadper> kingbo: 国产看魅族
<imadper> kingbo: 联想有时候脑子有问题.
<dwjie> .
<soiamso> kingbo: 联想根本就不是华为的对手。。。
<kingbo> soiamso: 看华为出的几款手机，不是很前端啊
<dwjie> imadper: .....
<nopcall> ls
<hamo> adam8157: ping蛋蛋壕
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕？
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 成都去不？
 * adam8157 今天略忙
<adam8157> hamo: 去干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 棒子国的百度
<adam8157> hamo: 不去
<kevinyings> hamo 你好
<hamo> adam8157: 数据库开发啊
<adam8157> hamo: 不去
<hamo> adam8157: linux c 底层
<adam8157> hamo: 不去
<adam8157> hamo: 不去成都
 * cherrot 成都妹子好啊
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥不去...伤心了???
 * hamo +1
 * cherrot 成都各种好啊
 * hamo 我都动心了...
<hamo> kevinyings: ?
 * cherrot 太舒服了
<kevinyings> adam8157 略忙是怎样的程度，没时间上厕所的程度吗？
 * bluezd 求带走
<adam8157> kevinyings: 上午没怎么上网的程度
 * adam8157 推荐别人去成都, 只不过我不去而已
<hamo> bluezd: 献身给 蛋蛋壕就可以了
<dwjie> dwm.vim
<bluezd> hamo: 像你一样？
<dwjie> https://github.com/spolu/dwm.vim
<hamo> bluezd: 我就是因为毅然决绝了蛋蛋的无理要求才不得以离开RH的...
<onlylove> 恼了……想做dba 了……oracle弄个职位弄个简历翻来覆去的折腾
<kevinyings> hamo 好伟大
<kevinyings> onlylove考个证
<onlylove> kevinyings: 目前资金紧张啊……
<imadper> 我都要去成都呀!
<kevinyings> onlylove 有多少钱，可以出去卖身啊。1000一天哪
<bluezd> hamo: 啧啧，不信，有那好事儿你还能走？
<onlylove> kevinyings: 你咋不出去卖
<hamo> bluezd: 不要用你的想法想我啊亲...
<hamo> imadper: ...
<kevinyings> onlylove 我不缺钱啊
<hamo> imadper: 节操
<hamo> imadper: 你去吧 。。。妹纸留给我
<imadper> ...................................................................
<kevinyings> hamo 你有过几个妹子了？
<hamo> kevinyings: 好几个了呢...
<imadper> kevinyings: hamo 只有汉子.
<kevinyings> hamo 这样还不够啊？
<hamo> imadper: 你性浪的微博被盗了？
<hamo> kevinyings: 过去时了啊
<imadper> hamo: 我想注销. 结果sina说没这功能!
<hamo> imadper: ...
<kevinyings> hamo 当心精尽人亡
<hamo> imadper: 为啥注销？被基友爆了？
<imadper> kevinyings: 没事, hamo攻受皆可.
<imadper> hamo: ....................................
<onlylove> 两门课程，一门200刀，到国内要3000块……
<imadper> hamo: 妹子让注销...
<hamo> imadper: 求你妹纸的微勃
<wangyuzhe> 什么课啊？
<imadper> onlylove: 正常呀, 国内消费水平高.
<imadper> hamo: 我都没有她的微薄!!
<hamo> imadper: 切，不信...
<imadper> hamo: 真心没有...
<imadper> hamo: 她就没注册这东西.
<onlylove> imadper: 我还是等有工作攒足够钱以后再说
<cherrot> imadper: 求QQ
<hamo> imadper: 求淫淫
<imadper> cherrot: 我的?
<imadper> hamo: 也没有....
<hamo> imadper:  谁要你的
<cherrot> imadper: 谁稀罕你的  你妹子的
<imadper> hamo: ... cherrot ...
 * hamo momo cherrot 
<imadper> 你们两个gaoji去吧.
<dwjie> imadper: .
<imadper> hamo: cherrot 有妹子呀!
<imadper> dwjie: ?
<kevinyings> imadper 你羡慕他们gaoji
<hamo> ....
<dwjie> imadper: 怎么启动加载erc 啊 ？
<imadper> kevinyings: 羡慕了吗?!
<kevinyings> imadper 口是心非
<cherrot> imadper: 你妹子一定很棒
<imadper> dwjie: 启动加载erc? 这么无聊的.... (erc)
<MeaCulpa_> 性浪，色狐
<cherrot> imadper: 搞艺术的
<dwjie> imadper: 是的，
<hamo> dwjie: A-x erc
<imadper> dwjie: 就是  (erc)呀
<hamo> dwjie: M-x erc
<imadper> hamo: 他要自动开启erc
 * hamo 露怯了...
<imadper> hamo: 渣渣...
<dwjie> imadper: 可以省去不输入M-x erc么？
<hamo> imadper: 渣渣你妹纸...
<mayli> .
<imadper> dwjie: 除非你用emacs就是为了聊erc...
<imadper> dwjie: 不然我觉得没必要...
<dwjie> imadper: 不想用的时候在前边加个;;
<imadper> hamo: 昨天给你说的插件你用了没?
<dwjie> imadper: 就行了。。
<dwjie> imadper: ha
<imadper> dwjie: 然后再重启一下emacs....
<hamo> imadper: 没用，说了我的这个反白不好看
<hamo> imadper: 丑爆了
<imadper> hamo: 不是反白?!!!
<hamo> imadper: 你是说80-column那个是把？
<hamo> imadper: 不喜欢每行后面跟着白白的一坨
<dwjie> imadper: 我屏蔽了进出信息， 现在看起来舒服多了。。
<dwjie> ha
<imadper> hamo: 好多功能!
<imadper> hamo: 渣渣
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: 直接省去checkpatch.pl了
<imadper> hamo: 算了, 你不懂.
<hamo> imadper: checkpatch又不是只能查80的问题...
<imadper> hamo: 我说的那个也不止这个工呢!
<imadper> 功能!
<dwjie> checkpatch ?
<hamo> imadper: 渣渣手抖了...撸多了一看就是...学学不撸zd吧... cc bluezd
<bluezd> hamo: .........................................
<imadper> hamo: 渣渣不就是你吗? 你撸多了!
<imadper> hamo: 脑子都不灵光了
<imadper> hamo: 可怜的 homo呀.
<dwjie> 元芳， 你怎么看。。
<wangyuzhe> back in black
<imadper> hamo: 后面怎么会跟着白白的一坨... 等我给你截屏.
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马发给唱歌的表情来...
 * hamo momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
 * hamo ♪(´ε｀ )
 * bluezd momo hamo 
 * hamo  ♪(´ε｀ )
 * imadper 
 * imadper 渣hama
 * hamo  ♪(´ε｀ )
<imadper> hamo: 喵的， import在我的wm下面不能截图。
<hamo> imadper: 弱爆
<imadper> ham
<imadper> hamo: 我也觉得 hamo弱爆了.
<MeaCulpa_> imadper: scrot
<jusss> hi
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 配置三天jdk依旧不成功，求大侠们进来解答一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391048 我电脑64位的，装得是32位得ubuntu 12.04LTS版本，按照网上教程配了三天得JDK了，jdk版本是1.7.0_09,重装过几次都还是不成功。 我的配置过程如下： 我开始并没有jvm文件夹，所以在/usr …
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 恩, 我shutter了.
<imadper> MeaCulpa_: 不过import不能用还是不爽...
<MeaCulpa_> import 有什么爽的
<jusss> 今天天气不好
<jusss> 没太阳
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo 主席
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ....
 * palomino|working 搓搓 主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 好马
<imadper> adam8157: 你pto的那几天, 可以出去玩玩: http://www.airasia.com/cn/zh/promotion/rr2641209.page?icid=121022mb5   算上基建费和燃油税, 才200+
<kk> imadper,啥网址y We’ve got Nanning and Now to Kunming!
<dwjie> ls
<ganggang> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/143156
<imadper> ls能列出所有人来?
<ganggang> 求助
<helsinki> ls能列出所有人电脑里的a片
<maplebeats> ......
<Oooops> android电子市场 信用卡里面根本没中国的选项
<imadper> 蓝牙吗?
<MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/Je9M.jpeg
<imadper> 比我上班来钱多...
<helsinki> 15ml是个什么概念
<maplebeats> 15ml。。。。
<helsinki> 能铺满整个22寸屏幕了吧
<soiamso> Oooops: hk
<byzantium> 大家好
<byzantium> 问下
<kk> byzantium, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<ganggang> 这里成了闲聊基地了
<onlylove> 本来人就不多，哪里有那么多问题讨论
<vamadir> 大家好
<kk> vamadir, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<onlylove> 看看人官方的Irc频道，好几千人，咱这三位数都没
<palomino|working> ......
<byzantium> 有会C#的吗
<MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/Jecv.jpeg
<byzantium> onlylove, 可惜没有中文的channel啊
<ganggang> 我有个问题请教一下：刚更新到systemd,看启动日志，有个服务启动失败，大家看看
<onlylove> byzantium: 什么中文的channel，这里不就是么
<byzantium> 有懂得C #的吗》》？？？
<ganggang> dbus-daemon[359]: dbus[359]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.bluez.service':
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ShotWell 导入图片出错，不能正确处理软链接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391049 shotwell 在导入图片的时候不能正确地处理链接 详情是： 我的 "~/图片" 文件夹是指向别处的一个链接，文件夹方式导入的时候选择“～/图片” 这个文件夹之后并没有如 …
 * mayli 这个频道为啥是+Cc呢？
<byzantium> 。。。。。。。。。。你们了
<ganggang> #archlinux频道，为啥发不出去信息呢？
<onlylove> byzantium: 那货要被微软拖着跑，这里的人不太习惯
<ganggang> #archlinux Cannot send to channel
<byzantium> ao
<MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/Jed6.jpeg
 * MeaCulpa_ 私下觉得跑题程度和C#差不多
<MeaCulpa_> GitHub Flavored Markdown ...
 * cherrot momo adam8157 电影真好
<adam8157> cherrot: 必须的
<bluezd> 晚上回去看～～～～
<MeaCulpa_> 啥片子
<MeaCulpa_> 蛋蛋推荐的都是文艺阿文艺
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 恋恋书中人
<MeaCulpa_> 擦，光听名字，腿就软了
<cherrot> MeaCulpa_: 。。。。
<cherrot> MeaCulpa_: Ruby Sparks
<roylez> cherrot: 啥电影？
<MeaCulpa_> cherrot: YY
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 描写文字YY的电影
<MeaCulpa_> 文艺的不行
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 文艺青年都该死
 * imadper 我等二逼青年, 看不了文艺片.
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 《本能》Plato Version
<cherrot> roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac450155
<kk> cherrot,啥网址y 广大宅男的终极梦想,YY做爱做的事《恋恋书中人》（2012美国小清新独立片） - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imadper> roylez: 大话西游...
<roylez> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> kk: æ­»Kk
<MeaCulpa_> lol
<cherrot> kk: 该你讲话时不讲，不该讲话时瞎掰
<roylez> imadper: 大话西游可以，国产007更赞
<kk> cherrot, 我的僵尸主控机只教我英语。  ㍦ 
<onlylove> 米国会出小清新？那不是TW常出的么
<imadper> roylez: 大话西游其实是文艺片的.
<imadper> roylez: 多看几遍, 还是有看头的.
<roylez> imadper: 文艺外表的二逼片
<MeaCulpa_> 大话西游本来就是当2B来拍的，只是文艺青年多了，才...
<imadper> roylez: MeaCulpa_ 恩.
<imadper> only you~~~~~~~~~
<onlylove> 2B出现了
<imadper> onlylove: 本来我就是2b青年.
<imadper> onlylove: 不够做文艺青年的.
<wangyuzhe> 小清新
<hamo> imadper: hi 2B
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 借op一分钟.
<cherrot> imadper: 2B色大象好～
<imadper> cherrot: 滚粗~
<imadper> cherrot: hamo 你们俩夫唱妇随的...
<adam8157> hamo: 今天忙屎了  cc MeaCulpa_ imadper
<adam8157> roylez: 真心好看的
<imadper> adam8157: reproduce and verify?
<hamo> imadper: 你又说他痛处
<adam8157> imadper: some other stuff
<imadper> hamo: ... 没这意思...
<imadper> qiao: 早.
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji... 写testplan?
<adam8157> imadper: 我从来不写那玩儿
<genio1> hi, what does i3wm's dmenu mark/goto fuction means?
<qiao> imadper: zao ...
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦!!! 求去贵组!!!
<cherrot> imadper: 他是说他从来不写，就等个做QA的过去写
<imadper> cherrot: 那adam是啥?
<imadper> roylez: 多谢.
<cherrot> roylez: 啥时候也给个帽子爽爽？
<roylez> cherrot: 不给，你交了保护费再说
<cherrot> roylez: imadper 没交。。
<sjd_zeus> 无聊呀，没得玩的
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的
<cherrot> roylez: 怎么撤销管理员身份？
<imadper> cherrot: /deop
<cherrot> imadper: o
<roylez> adam8157: 又没事做了
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 我也闲了
<roylez> adam8157: 去dooloo灌水
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 放水去不
<adam8157> roylez: 上班不敢开这种网站
<MeaCulpa_> roylez: 我灌了两下
 * adam8157 目击
<roylez> adam8157: 渣
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 猩猩也不行阿？
<mayli> < tualatrix> [52] 我开通支付宝收款主页啦！如果你是Ubuntu Tweak用户，觉得它给了你帮助，想通过资助资金以给我过去和未来的努力一点支持和鼓励，那么可以访问这里通过支付宝给我打钱：https://t.co/6EwHEuxW
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 3点半有会...
<kk> mayli,啥网址y 周鼎的收款主页 - 支付宝
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我两个显示器一起开了
<roylez> MeaCulpa_: 那猩猩太重口，我两天前就看到了
<imtxc_> 大佬们
<imtxc_> 有人收 PS 3D MAX CAD 的人么
<imtxc_> test
<kk> imtxc_, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<imtxc_> imadper: 求卖人
<bestwish> 额。。
<bestwish> 卖身
 * hamo 求卖身啊！
 * hamo 卖身换干粮！
<cherrot> hamo: 嫁 imadper 拿户口
<mayli> http://www.pic.yxdown.com/2012-7/3968993872917013.gif
<cherrot> hamo: 下半辈子的幸福就有了
<imtxc_> 卖了卖了 超级美女卖了
<mayli> imtxc_: y有胸么？
 * hamo 求卖身！
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<bestwish> 什么事都有啊
<bestwish> 那你还是求保养吧。。哈哈
<imtxc_> mayli: 你有工作不
<imtxc_> mayli: 能收了不
<mayli> imtxc_: 有胸么？
 * hamo 求包养啊！
<adam8157> hamo: 肚子比胸大的还求包养
<roylez> adam8157: +1
<bestwish> 哈哈
<airead> adam8157, 经验证，昨天的 moudle 的那个问题不是滥用锁了。 我这次没有用锁，把问题简化成在 NF_INET_PRE_ROUTING 里直接调用 kmem_cache_create() and kmem_cach_free() 也会出现那个错误
<hamo> adam8157: 毛，明显胸大好呗...
<imtxc_> ....
<imtxc_> 没人能收了么……
<onlylove> 收啥……会maya不
 * cherrot onlylove 呢？
<hamo> imtxc_: 妹纸有男朋友木？
<huntxu> hamo: 大肚子男淫
<hamo> huntxu: 帅胡
 * hamo momo huntxu 
<hamo> > "mo" * 10 + " huntxu"
<kk> hamo, momomomomomomomomomo huntxu
 * hamo yoyoyo
<cherrot> > "基请四射! " * 5
<kk> cherrot, 基请四射! 基请四射! 基请四射! 基请四射! 基请四射!
 * cherrot 擦 错别字
<huntxu> > 'kick' + ' hamp'
<kk> huntxu, kick hamp
<mayli> http://www.3dmgame.com/Article/UploadFiles/201210/20121019113010106.jpg
<huntxu> > 'kick' + ' hamo's' + 'ass'
<huntxu> 噗，引號弄錯了...
<cherrot> huntxu: 标点没转义。。
<huntxu> > 'kick' + " hamo's" + 'ass'
<kk> huntxu, kick hamo'sass
<huntxu> 喵的，忘了空格
<huntxu> > ' '.join('kick', "hamo's", 'ass')
<cherrot> huntxu: 都是常量还非要拼接。。
<kk> huntxu, undefined method `join' for " ":String
 * huntxu ruby不會...
<huntxu> TAT
<cherrot> > echo '??'
<kk> cherrot, undefined method `echo' for #<IRC:0x960aac8>
<MeaCulpa_> kick <<< (`hamo | grep ass`)
<cherrot> > `echo 'oops'`
 * MeaCulpa_ 括号多余了
<hamo> huntxu: 太弱爆了
<huntxu> hamo: 語病
<wweir> 我怎么通过pidgin无法访问这里了？
<wweir> 显示“与服务器失去连接，断开的管道”
<airead> > '2012' + '12' + '21'
<kk> airead, 20121221
<airead> wweir, 端口对么？
<wweir> 7000
<airead> 试试 6667 or 6666
<WhiTeMoOn_> 今天开会开一天
<cherrot> wweir: 7000只接受ssl连接
<hamo> > date
<wweir> 果然，加了ssl连上了，多谢！
<kk> hamo, undefined local variable or method `date' for #<IRC:0x960aac8>
<huntxu> hamo: 太弱暴了
<MeaCulpa_> > ls
<kk> MeaCulpa_, undefined local variable or method `ls' for #<IRC:0x960aac8>
<MeaCulpa_> > system("exit")
<MeaCulpa_> kk 无趣
<kk> MeaCulpa_, 你无聊吗？  ㍧ 
<huntxu> ...
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<hamo> kk: 小k你屌爆了
<kk> hamo, 你的解剖，我不interesed中。  ㍧ 
<cherrot> kk: 屌
<kk> cherrot, 这样的主题，我不感兴趣。  ㍧ 
<cherrot> kk: 你是个纯洁的孩子
<hamo> kk: 你居然不喜欢屌...
<sikao_lfs> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1802965989    光绪北大演讲录             我的感慨是历史上都没有傻子啊，只有明知山有虎偏向虎山行的痴人。。。。。
<kk> sikao_lfs,啥网址y 光绪的讲话_50年代吧_百度贴吧
<sikao_lfs> 甚至也可以把光绪当成一个理想主义者啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 呃AL
<sikao_lfs> 后面好像还有人考证，说这个不靠谱。
<MeaCulpa_> 真的假的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 估计不靠谱
<sikao_lfs> 后面跟贴里有考证。。。考证上说不靠谱。但是。。。。唉。。。。。
 * cherrot 考证靠谱不
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 妻子：“每次我唱歌的时候，你为什么总要到阳台上去？”丈夫：“我是想让大家都知道，不是我在打你。”
<sikao_lfs> 恩，我就是想说这个话。。。。考证靠谱不靠谱。。。。。这个年代实在是难辩真伪，一般是借古喻今，希望能得到更好的国家道路。
<sikao_lfs> 我很多时候都得出一个奇怪的结论，真相也许不重要，关键是对方表达的道路（或者叫路线方针，以及决策的逻辑思维）
<sikao_lfs> 所以我推荐给大家了。
<WhiTeMoOn_> 老乡闹革命可以分土地
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机试了下deepin，还不错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391060 在办公室很难长时间集中注意力干“正事”，鉴于我这个联想v470的机子配置还可以，就想虚拟个linux玩玩，一开始选了dsl，后来发现，这东西省资源是省资源，需要弄的东西太多，也不方便，索 …
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs: 我就是觉得光绪哪怕再开明，这说话的语气也太谦虚了，比我党的官还拿个
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa_: 呵呵，是啊，现在我党的官员有末世官员的特点，关键是工业人口能撑的住，造成社会对这些问题的边界条件极大提高。
<kingbo> gentoo 没qemu-kvm包了？
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: http://www.smzdm.com/cherry-cherry-g80-3000lsceu-2-mechanical-keyboard-black-youth-axis-359-yuan.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Cherry 樱桃 G80-3000LSCEU-2 机械键盘（黑色青轴）　359元包邮»什么值得买
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 机械越来越不值钱了
<imadper> hamo: 早些年更不值钱.
<hamo> imadper: 不是吧...
<imadper> hamo: .
 * hamo 现在觉得青轴有点硬了...
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<adam8157> 擦 这是3800 不是3000  标题吓死我了
<zhpeng> adam8157, client与sever用unix socket通信，这个socket上的信息怎么抓，用nc行么
<MeaCulpa_> zhpeng: 应该可
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa_, how? 我用-U 没反应啊
<MeaCulpa_> zhpeng: how to what/
 * hamo how to 搞？how to 搞？
<MeaCulpa_> nc 的话就使劲+v
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa_, 怎么用nc 抓unix socket的信息
<MeaCulpa_> zhpeng: ip, port
<MeaCulpa_> zhpeng: http://ucarenya.com/blog:2010:09:netcat_mass1
<kk> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y blog:2010:09:netcat_mass1 [ÚCARENYA]
<soiamso> zhpeng: man上 -lU
<zhpeng> soiamso, 你那是侦听一个unix
<zhpeng> 我的意思是
<zhpeng> 比如我virsh 连接了本地的libvirtd这个服务，用的是一个socket 文件连的。我能不能用nc抓这个文件看这两者之间通信
<MeaCulpa_> zhpeng: 你要站在中间阿? 那就不知道了，找点高级货色看看，wireshark?
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa_, 我试试
<soiamso> zhpeng: eclipse 也有插件
<zhpeng> soiamso, 好。。
<Oooops> http://fpaste.org/t5TK/ 谁看懂的。说一句。nnnnnd
<Oooops> 看懂的是好蛋。看不懂的是坏蛋。
<Oooops> 好蛋 or 坏蛋
<soiamso> Oooops: 什么？
<soiamso> Oooops: 教程里面没有写吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 神奇啊，ee竟然用 fedora的 服務
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: Oooops 是 ee ?
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，蚯蚓EE神
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 好像他最近一直搞vala
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 哦，那又怎麼樣，， 對於編程完全不懂， 看小說去
<MeaCulpa_> '神喻
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<wweir> ee为什么叫神呢？
<MeaCulpa_> wweir: 因为神的pl已臻化境
<CyrusYzGTt> ee在人間不過通天之境
<CyrusYzGTt> 一但超過必須入道而去
<wweir> 是神也
<wweir> 佛据说可以是人的
<CyrusYzGTt> 你不知道 一但進入太上之境是要回到人間見證的麼？
<kevinyings> OoooPs 这是什么东西？
<soiamso> kevinyings: 作用域测试
<soiamso> kevinyings: copy or ref
<MeaCulpa_> 纽约时报牛
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: ...
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 已经获得成就了...GFWed
<MeaCulpa_> 刚被墙，就吧rss输出改成了全文
<hamo> MeaCulpa_: 赞影帝的执行力
<soiamso> kevinyings: 听说会的有 offer
<airead> 有个逻辑问题我搞不明白，在这里 http://code.bulix.org/t7kw3n-82367
<kevinyings> soiamso 知道就有offer？
<sikao_lfs> 总感觉纽约时报是填堵的，人家刚立了功，怎么能这样对待人家。
<sikao_lfs> 那个图画的真好看。。。。
<soiamso> kevinyings: 就是第一题，详情找ee
<sikao_lfs> 这么高深的题目。。。。。。没法回答了。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 有时候还得被糊涂。。。。。。。。airead的题目太高深。
<airead> sikao_lfs, 嗯，我看老大会儿也没搞清楚
<kevinyings> 是对方前夫的前女友的现任老公
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 拼音输入法的革命 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391063 Linux 桌面下的拼音输入法一直是 Linux 桌面的短处。词库不丰富、匹配度不高，都是 Linux 桌面用户的痛苦之处。对于在 Linux 桌面下从事文字编辑，打字往往很多的用户来说更是苦不堪言。虽然部分输入法 …
<kevinyings> 100分拿来
<airead> kennyluck, 你是蒙的还是 做出来的？
<jiero> 混、
<Saxon> ...
<jiero> Saxon: æ··
 * jiero 喝了国产羊奶。。。没啥特别味道，就是比国产牛奶甜。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 买羊奶试试
<Saxon> jiero: ?
<star_chl> hello all
<star_chl> ???????
<jiero> star_chl:  use UTF-8
<star_chl> jiero ru he she zhi ?
<jiero> star_chl:  which client?
<star_chl> x chat
<jiero> star_chl:  search for " encoding utf-8 xchat"
<jiero> star_chl:  see preference
<jiero> 南充商业银行。。。。。。
<jiero> lol
<star_chl> ????ip??????????
<star_chl> hehe
<jiero> star_chl:  ... no, its your user id
<jiero> ok, it is ip
<star_chl> ???????????????
<star_chl> 请问各位，能看到我的中文么？
<jiero> star_chl: 好了
<jiero> star_chl: windows的默认编码不是utf-8
<star_chl> jiero，我的是mac，主要这个客户端需要设置下utf-8，手工输入才行
<jiero> star_chl:  mac 默认是什么呢？
 * jiero 记得 os x 默认编码也是 utf-8...
<jiero> 客户端？
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 编译wine1.5时出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391072 编译wine1.5时出错，显示： checking for -lfreetype... not found configure: error: FreeType development files not found. Fonts will not be built. Use the --without-freetype option if you really want this. 咋办啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangzimou — 2012-10- …
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez_> huntxu: 胡子
<roylez_> adam8157: 光环
<huntxu> roylez_: 你怎麽還沒死...
<roylez_> huntxu: 我万岁
<huntxu> roylez_: 今年9999了吧？
<roylez_> huntxu: ä½ 9000
<namoamitabuddha> android 手机上 SD 卡文件丢失了
<roylez_> huntxu: 有好电影看么？
<namoamitabuddha> 这会是如何导致的
<roylez_> huntxu: 怎么从来没看见你上dooloo？
<huntxu> roylez_: 超人
<roylez_> huntxu: 啥...
<huntxu> roylez_: 我沒有帳號，而且opera12.50的flash自從挂了就不再更新
<huntxu> roylez_: dooloo應該使用html5
<roylez_> huntxu: 难道不是html5么？
<huntxu> roylez_: 還應該把別人網站的視頻拉過來
<roylez_> adam8157: 海盗湾上一水的蜘蛛侠，快吐了
<adam8157> roylez_: 在等蝙蝠侠
<roylez_> huntxu: 没写这部分代码，大把的东西可以写啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 最讨厌这种把电影当连续剧拍的
<huntxu> roylez_: 趕緊寫，最好累死 hamo
<roylez_> adam8157 huntxu 下蜘蛛侠了，实在没看的
<adam8157> roylez_: 恋恋书中人
<roylez_> adam8157: 看名字就吐了
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • [已解决] ubuntu 12,04 中geany 编译出现 /bin/sh:javac: not found 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391080 在ubuntu 12,04 中已经安装了JDK, Code:  java -﻿version﻿ java.png 但使用 geany 编译程序时出错： /bin/sh: javac: not found 解决办法: Code: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk 统计信息: 发表于 由 mi …
<eexpress> adam8157: 你现在在纯意识恋爱中？
<adam8157> eexpress: 啥哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 猪骡鸡公园在imdb居然只有6.3？？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我恨尔等文艺青年啊
<eexpress> 文艺？会跳舞不。
<eexpress> 蛋蛋咋成文艺了
<whi5key> hello 米那桑
<eexpress> nnnnd 今天忘记push了
<roylez_> eexpress: push啥？
<Felixonmars> hello 民那
<eexpress> roylez_: push你。你每天不push?
<flystom> 潛水鐘
<huntxu> Felixonmars: ...
<roylez_> eexpress: 俯卧撑今天做了120个
<huntxu> roylez_: 你那身形誰信
<huntxu> roylez_: 零頭差不多
<Felixonmars> huntxu: 我来路过一下!
<roylez_> eexpress: git push了3次
<namoamitabuddha> android 手机支持 ext 文件系统么
<roylez_> huntxu: 刚刚鼠标改了左手，原来就xmodmap加一句，真方便...
<CyrusYzGTt> 同問。只有這樣 就多一層保密， win用戶是看不到的
<huntxu> roylez_: 12345變32145？
<roylez_> huntxu: pointer = 3 2 1
<huntxu> roylez_: 神都圖形化的
<roylez_> huntxu: 神笨
<CyrusYzGTt> 神傻
<adam8157> bluezd: 你买那包的链接发来看看?
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B008MG39FC/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00
<kk> bluezd,啥网址y adidas 阿迪达斯 运动全能 男式 单肩包/斜挎包 学院蓝 X74028-服饰箱包-亚马逊
<adam8157> bluezd: 好贵
<adam8157> bluezd: 好大
<bluezd> adam8157: 买了就有点后悔了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我缺个杂物包, 求推荐, 能放书的
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道
<roylez_> adam8157: 我现在清理出去一堆不用的东西，半个 minimalist 了
<eexpress> roylez_:  踢了 CyrusYzGTt
<lmh> adam8157, kk
<adam8157> lmh: huh?
<eexpress> 用我高级的traytool不
<lmh> adam8157, 明天爬山准备好了吗？
<lmh> adam8157, 吃的什么的？
<lmh> adam8157,给我也准备点吧，我今天来不及买了
<adam8157> lmh: 准备好了, 宝矿力水特
<lmh> adam8157, +1
<adam8157> lmh: 我就买了一人份...
<adam8157> lmh: 已然买好了
<lmh> adam8157, kk
<lmh> 撤了
<wangguohao> 有南京的吗？
<namoamitabuddha> FAT32 文件系统似乎比较脆弱。
<wangguohao> 没研究过
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 我決定重新建立 爆ee菊友會
<soiamso`> namoamitabuddha: 4.0后开始MTP，4.2有selinux特性
<eexpress> CyrusYzGTt: 你又闷骚？
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ ..哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 這個會，可是在 08年-09年在這裏存在過的，，
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 分享：ATI显卡安装AMD官方驱动降温 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391086 前言： 笔记本为啥一定要装官方驱动呢？不装或用ubuntu提供的也运行良好！可是笔记本发热太厉害了，平时运行一会儿cpu可以到80都度，看网页电影flash，一会儿就到95度了，摸一下盖子转 …
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso`: 2.X 悲剧
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 不知道为啥，我手机开关机 SD Card 数据都有丢失……
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 啥 mod ?
<ningyu1> 请问大家一个问题， 为什么ls -d */可以显示当前目录下的所有目录， */
<ningyu1> 是什么意思
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: ?
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 哦，没有刷过机
<jusss> 我把android的状态栏给搞丢了
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 官方 ROM
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 什么牌子？
<thorneliux> 三儿子客户端登录irc
<whi5key_> 飞飞？
<adamwen> 今天刚刚看了 临界区的竞争问题（进程锁、自旋锁、peterson解法、信号量、互斥量等解决方案）但是就单CPU而言 不是有进程调度么，也就是说会确保在某一时刻只有一个进程跑在CPU上也就是说只有一个进程在临界区操作
<adamwen> 那么避免竞争的意义是不是当一个进程刚刚进入临界区的时候被调度挂起（那为什么不在设置对临界区操作的时候屏蔽中断（写到这我突然觉得是为了不把屏蔽中断的权利交给用户））
<adamwen> 不知道我这种理解是否正确或者说是否有情况没考虑到请指教
<adamwen> 关于操作系统原理问题
<star_chl> 各位有没有熟悉新浪云的?
<fhmdgxs> 一个cpu某时刻只能跑一个进程吧， 这不是需要什么进程调度保证的
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e~
<adam8157> eexpress: 有这疼fvwm呢啊
 * bluezd momo adam8157 
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
<adam8157> bluezd: dzhu老师您这是干啥
<bluezd> adam8157: 。。。。。。 把你昨天看的 movie 发过来
<adam8157> bluezd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac450155
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 广大宅男的终极梦想,YY做爱做的事《恋恋书中人》（2012美国小清新独立片） - AcFun弹幕视频网
<eexpress> 世界上重来没有完美的蛋蛋
<genio1> eexpress: 啥蛋蛋来着？
<genio1> 为啥今天这么冷清？都happy去啦？～
<CyrusYzGTt> 看AV中，
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 请继续～
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 歸安吧，，
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 了解～
 * adam8157 afk
<Guest29090> hello
<kk> Guest29090, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<gebjgd> 鼠标改成左手不是能用图形改么
<star_chl> 各位，有无熟悉sina云的?
<gebjgd> 性浪云？
<gebjgd> 干嘛用的
<star_chl> 云，我想熟悉下他后台虚拟机用的是什么？
<gebjgd> 天上的云？
<ofan> star_chl: xen? vmware?
<ofan> or kvm
<gebjgd> ofan: 他已经走了
<gebjgd> ofan: 明天接机吧
<ofan> o
<ofan> gebjgd: 飞我这我就接
<gebjgd> ofan: 之后你我面基吧
<ofan> 理发去..
<star_chl> 这个… ...
<star_chl> 就是云计算啊
<soiamso> star_chl: opensh*t
<star_chl> ?
<soiamso> star_chl: openshift
<gebjgd> soiamso: 他跟本没理你
<soiamso> gebjgd: 那个根本就不是云计算。
<jusss> 俺把android伪装成wp7了
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍘ 
 * kenifanying 还木有睡的帮忙对比下本本。。。 http://www.360buy.com/product/703608.html ，http://www.360buy.com/product/672049.html
<gebjgd> kenifanying: 直接thinkpad
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 木有钱阿。。。另外是帮mm挑的。。。
<gebjgd> kenifanying: thinkpad
<kenifanying> gebjgd, :-(
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 3000～3999的电脑帮忙挑一个？
<gebjgd> kenifanying: thinkpad edge
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 好吧。。。我看看
<kenifanying> gebjgd, E系列的跟thinkpad已经没什么关系了都。。。
<gebjgd> kenifanying: thinkpad
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<jusss> kk: how old are you
<knownbad> gebjgd: bot泥马？
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍘ 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干嘛？
<jusss> tesy
<jusss> yedr
<jusss> yest
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<fisher> hello
<kk> fisher, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<fisher> 终于 碰到说中文的了
<knownbad> What are you saying?
<xiangfu> :)
<inktri> Hi
<inktri> can someone help me fill out a chinese captcha? i'd be much appreciated
<kk> inktri, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<inktri> http://gyazo.com/e1ab65016b7958dc77b08ca3e6b533ca.png?1351277886
<inktri> can someone take a look at that and please give me the appropriate chinese characters?
<inktri> is anyone there?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆不让我带平板。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看来我要再考虑NEXUS了
 * gebjgd 睡觉 明天飞
<knownbad> 为何？  你没给她男人的魄力瞧瞧？
<knownbad> 睡个屁，你还能睡得着？
<gebjgd> ~~~~~~~
<knownbad> Nexus 7是不错的。
<gebjgd> @~~~~
<gebjgd> /~~//!
<gebjgd> !
<knownbad> 但我老婆一样不让我买来玩。
<knownbad> 感觉好似我i嫁了给她。
<knownbad> 都不知何时签的不平等条约。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为什么睡不着 我五点就要起床坐火车去机场
<gebjgd> knownbad: 明天就美国了
<knownbad> 怎么不减碳跑步去？
<knownbad> 噢，那你睡死去吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不跑 睡觉
<knownbad> 保佑你明天起不来。
<knownbad> 没赶上飞机。
<kk>  06:26
<dwjie> ..
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-27
<maxima> 装了ubuntu 12.10还不错啊
<maxima> 就是有点小问题
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐席
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐席
<jiero> microcai: 小菜
<jiero> nobody active
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于12.04上的ibus五笔，用得真的蛋疼 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391110 我的系统是12.04,ibus是1.4.1，装的是jidianwubi86和haifeng86，我觉得好难用，比如这（p)，觉（ipmq)，难（cwy)，应（yid）都打不出来，还有好多字也是这样，这是編的什么码，根本没法用，我 …
<genio1> morning~
<jiero> 真鸟
<genio1> 为毛都没有人说话？
<microcai> jiero: ?
<jiero> microcai: 觉得没人好难受，就随意的敲门了
<wangguohao_> 大家好
<kk> wangguohao_, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<thorneliux> 又一个周六的早晨
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cherrot> 最近更新很多啊
<genio1> 请教irc里是否可以指定关键词，并在屛显信息里高亮显示涉及该关键词的所有信息？
<ofan> genio1: /hilight
<genio1> ofan: 谢谢～我试试
<Steph_De_Chine> 524 hilight Help not found
<jiero> ofan: ...
<jiero> ofan: 你的客户端的特殊功能吗！？
<genio1> 怎么今天yaourt -Ss xxx,出现curl error: Couldn't connect to server。但是不影响下载安装。
<ofan> 记得有
<ofan> genio1: /filter
<jianghu> ubuntu
<Steph_De_Chine> 怎么样才能让kk报时？
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • sid还是挺稳定的？！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391116 大家都用stable吗 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sw2wolf — 2012-10-27 10:19
<jiero> .time
<jiero> kk:  time
<jiero> kk: 几点了？
<jiero> lol
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你又无所事事了？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 只是5s种吧。
<kk> jiero, 下午6点。  ㍢ 
<jiero> mugebjgd:  kk 封了？
<mugebjgd> jiero:  不知道
<jiero> 下午 6 点？kk 跑美国去了？
<Steph_De_Chine> kk终于报时了……
<Steph_De_Chine> 后面还有一个10点呢……
<mugebjgd> 美国现在下午六点？
<mugebjgd> 扯
<jiero> mugebjgd: 不知道
<mugebjgd> jiero: 一会儿飞迈阿密
<Steph_De_Chine> UTC -8，是美国西海岸吧？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你又去了了。。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 嗯 2年的签证呢 随便去
<jiero> mugebjgd: 哦。刚知道。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 德国人直接免签 去米国
<jiero> mugebjgd: 唔。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 信赖。
<jiero> mugebjgd: http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/without/without_1990.html#countries
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: Visa Waiver Program (VWP)
<jiero> mugebjgd:  taiwan 也算了
<mugebjgd> jiero: 台湾也免签
<mugebjgd> jiero: 兲朝还是那个怂样  怪不得都跑了
<jiero> mugebjgd:  希腊人能去也没都跑了。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 你可以申请台湾身份的 你错过了
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 世界最难得的是 中华人民共和国 国籍 啊。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 根本不能申请
<jiero> 哈哈
<mugebjgd> jiero: 朝鲜也不能
<mugebjgd> jiero: 现在你又回到兲朝上国了
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 看到了，可以申请。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 至少有个网站。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 傻了吧
<jiero> mugebjgd: 事实是事实。
<jiero> http://www.discoveramerica.com/ 做的不错
<kk> jiero,啥网址y DiscoverAmerica l USA Travel Guides & Photos
<mugebjgd> jiero 当初劝你和袋鼠结婚 你不听
<jiero> mugebjgd: 有好处吗？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 全世界我感觉都没啥太大差异-反正我到哪里都i另类。
<mugebjgd> jiero: 袋鼠国籍啊
<mugebjgd> 宁波昨天出事了
<mugebjgd> jiero: 看了吗？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我不看新闻。。。几乎
<mugebjgd> jiero 也是 你天天混吃等死的
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。
<jiero> mugebjgd: 恩。
<jiero> mugebjgd:  我更感兴趣的是 http://news.cnnb.com.cn/system/2012/10/27/007507002.shtml
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 宁波急缺设计人才 服装设计师至少还需5000人-服装结构设计,服装设计师,服装学院,服装时尚,服装企业,服装协会-中国宁波网-新闻中心
<mugebjgd> jiero 嗯 你和吉米有一拼
<jiero> mugebjgd:  垃圾随手扔宁波每4天就有一个环卫工人遭遇车祸
<mugebjgd> 爱搞基
<jiero> mugebjgd:  吉米 谁？
<mugebjgd> jiero: 和你一样 有气质的一个造型设计师
<genio1> jiero: /hilight和/filter都不对啊
<genio1> jiero: 我再google看看
<jiero> genio1: 。对你的 client 可能不适用。 我这里不行。
<mao> 性能的波动性用英语怎么说
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。。。你
<genio1> jiero: 嗯，我用weechat，看看google上有啥结果可用
<mugebjgd> jiero: 我很好 谢谢
<mugebjgd> 准备出门 日的 起大早
<jiero> mugebjgd: 我看到那两个字，首先想到的是 吉米·多纳尔·威爾士
<mugebjgd> jiero:  想得美 我说的和你一样的变态人妖
<genio1> jiero: 另，今天yaourt遇到curl error: Couldn't connect to server，但用pacman没有该问题。重装了curl，该问题还存在，看了google但没有头绪，求教～
<jiero> mugebjgd: 。人妖。 你精神分裂了---一直在寻找。。。
<jiero> genio1: 不懂啊。
<genio1> jiero: 嘻嘻，没关系。我在看#archlinux，刚才也有人问今天AUR是不是当掉了，AUR访问不了
<genio1> AUR down掉了，还...  http://imagebin.org/233390
<genio1> 用arch的朋友们，你们现在yaourt -Ss 任何一个PKG，是不是也有curl error?麻烦反馈一下信息，谢谢～
<fhmdgxs> 不会用yaourt
<genio1> fhmdgxs: 不会吧，你开玩笑吧～
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ fedora也有。估計是 被gfwed了 某些域名
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 问了#archlinux，说是AUR当掉了
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 虽然报错，但是为啥仍然可以下载安装呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 額，不清楚，我這裏 fedora 出現這個 error 就會自動切換另一個可用mirror
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 我用的还是163的mirror，这也会中抢？
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 恩，有時 163那個 ，我這裏會出現 error 400 或者 md5check error..
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 是同步不好吧～
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 有時。。  會出錯的，比如某些包 一定會出問題的， 反而其他的不會
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 有时候是ISP邪恶的在HTTP回应里强加广告。自然下到的包有问题
<leon1994> 终于。。。。。。找到说中文的聊天室了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那有沒有什麼解決辦法，，
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 改FTP
<jusss> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 以節省流量爲主
<leon1994> ISP的HTTP劫持貌似没什么办法
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ,, 可是 這樣很麻煩
<CyrusYzGTt> leon1994§ 黑客帝國 貌似 不是 1994 出的，，
<leon1994> 哈 名字随便起的
<leon1994> 是这个杀手不太冷的leon
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧
<leon1994> 不是黑客帝国的leon
<CyrusYzGTt> leon1994§ 說明你是個 蘿莉控 對麼？？
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 耍酷的现在都叫leon
<leon1994> 是的 我是大叔
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> leon1994§ ，， 你多大了，，？？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 但是包都有签名的，如果签名有问题会重新下载吧
<leon1994> 20
<CyrusYzGTt> leon1994§ 額，我比你大多了。。
<leon1994> 用IRC的应该年纪都比较大 我猜
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 人家90后，94年生
<CyrusYzGTt> leon1994§ 嗯，XD。。這樣就浪費流量的，對於用 手機上網來說是不好的
<genio1> leon1994: 你现在不也在用～
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ .本尊 85後
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 偶70后
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ leon1994 是不是該叫你 爺爺了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 呵呵
<leon1994> 还有IRC的中文聊天室么 我已经找了一上午了 只找到这一个
<leon1994> 在IRC里发出第一条消息耗费了我半小时
<CyrusYzGTt> leon1994§ 這個是天朝最熱鬧的 IRC 中文聊天室
<genio1> leon1994: 好多人问过同样的问题，结果他们都迷路了，再也没回来～
<CyrusYzGTt> leon1994§ 爲麼？？
<worm> 是啊……或许gentoo-cn,wikipedia-cn等等？
<leon1994> 不会用这个东西
<leon1994> 貌似发消息要什么命令
<worm> leon1994: 你用的是啥IRC客户端啊？
<worm> IRSSI么？
<genio1> 呵呵，还好他没有经历过MUD时代
<leon1994> xchat 本来是firefox里的插件
<worm> 发消息要什么命令么？
<worm> ……
<worm> leon1994: 你不会是想发那些以“/”开头的话吧……
<leon1994> worm 没有中文的闲聊频道么，貌似你说的那几个都很 。。专业
<leon1994> 是的 就是那种 /
<jack77213> /say
<worm> 这本来就是给我们闲聊外加少数讨论的频道嘛……看/help
 * CyrusYzGTt 這種？？
<leon1994> 就这么简单？？？ 我以为是/msg + usr +msg之类的
<worm> 你是要私聊？
<leon1994> 万幸xchat不需要输命令了
<CyrusYzGTt> leon1994§ xchat +1
<leon1994> 不是 我想四处看看 IRC对我来说很陌生
<worm> Uh...几乎所有的IRC客户端都不用输什么命令啊……
<worm> leon1994: 看帮助文档吧～ 在这里输入/help然后Enter~
<genio1> worm: CLI下的就要哦～
<leon1994> 我搜索到的IRC教程都告诉我要用命令 后来才发现有图形界面的
<worm> 哦……原来他指的是命令行……
<leon1994> 这个东西貌似很 冷
<worm> 因为简单啊……
<worm> 而且太技术了
<worm> 所有的频道里面只有中文频道和off=topic可以闲聊嘛……
<worm> 抱歉，是off-topic
<leon1994> 是的 一般人不会耗费半个小时去研究怎么发消息 然后耗费一上午去找中文聊天室
<leon1994> 老外们都很热心 可是他们的话我看不懂
<worm> 在除了中文频道和off-topic里面闲聊是会被+b的……
<worm> leon1994: 你的英文水平不行？
<leon1994> 我只能听懂 team fall back！ ok let's go,follow me 之类的
<CyrusYzGTt> worm§ an de ying wen ruhe?
<genio1> worm: E文不好也没关系的，#archlinux上的鬼佬确实很热心，提个问题马上叫你先wiki后google
<CyrusYzGTt> this is Chinalish
<worm> 那叫RTFM和STFW……是说你已经搞砸了……
<leon1994> 昨天有个老外教我用命令注册帐号的
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ ;)
<genio1> leon1994: 有些channel需要注册才能发言，这里不用哈哈～
<worm> 所以没人知道我是90后的未成年儿童……
<leon1994> 这个东西的聊天信息 。。数据包之类的。是加密的么？
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 你是fedora+gnome?
<worm> leon1994: 当然不加密啦～你想多了……
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ bingo
<leon1994> ubuntu+KDE
<jack77213> 不是有SSL吗？
<helsinki> genio1:怎麽注冊的，還真沒注意過這個問題
<CyrusYzGTt> irc 鏈接是有 ssl的
<worm> 是可以用SSL,只是我没开而已……
<leon1994> 我已经忘了怎么注册的了 -_-！
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 前些天试着用fedora18 alpha，结果它天天更新kernel，每次还要我重行编译bcm4312的broadcom-wl，最后我疯了
<leon1994> 我深刻感受到某墙的强大
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ f18 還木有 release ，，沒有裝現在還在用 f17
<leon1994> 最近ubuntu的更新频率太高了
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 18 要 12.11 才 release,,而且是 暫定的 還不知道會不會跳票
<leon1994> release 和其它版本有什么区别么？
<genio1> helsinki: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<kk> genio1,啥网址y freenode: frequently-asked questions
<CyrusYzGTt> leon1994§ 開發階段不同， 跟架構無關
<leon1994> 高端了 我只停留在使用阶段
<leon1994> 我的老机子只有用这个才能快一些
<CyrusYzGTt> 就像 從 開發員測試——公測————發行
<CyrusYzGTt> 出去吃早餐+午餐去了， 886
<leon1994> 88
<jack77213> 8
<worm> 我们这里有人按时吃早餐而不吃早餐+午餐二合一的么
<jack77213>  
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 我的上网本跑fedora18 alpha简直就是灾难，好慢啊～而且kernel升级后，搞不定broadcom-wl模块
<jusss> hi
<leon1994> 我举手
<hamo> hi
<jack77213> +1
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<worm> 难得啊……
<helsinki> genio1: 額，這個是注冊帳號的，我以為你說的是針對不同的channel要注冊，像門票一樣的
<leon1994> 我的机子在驱动方面貌似没出什么问题，就是显卡温度有些高
<jack77213> leon1994: 笔记本？ubuntu12.04?
<helsinki> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/44-wqy-microhei.conf"，Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected
<helsinki> 這個是什麽情況
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<leon1994> jack77213:是的 笔记本
<leon1994> 12.04
<genio1> helsinki: 驿泉字体啊～
<helsinki> genio1: 後面的提示信息。。
<jack77213> leon1994: 我猜，纯粹是猜的，3D效果是不是会使显卡温度升高呢？
<jusss> tesy
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<genio1> helsinki: 你在安装字体？还是...
<leon1994> jack77213：没有开 ATI的 平常有53度左右
<leon1994> jack77213：以前用开源驱动在60左右
<jack77213> leon1994: 53、60貌似不太高啊？
<helsinki> genio1: 沒有，我的好多程序打開都會出這個提示信息，我在考慮要不要把這個文泉驛的配置給x了
<roylez_> hamo: 买了个鼠标
<hamo> roylez_: 几百刀？
<leon1994> jack77213：看视频温度会很高的 70
<roylez_> hamo: 43软妹币
<leon1994> jack77213：现在用闭源驱动 好多了
<roylez_> hamo: 我吃饭去鸟
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<jack77213> leon1994: 我用过一笔记本，平时60多，视频、游戏时85+，然后就重启了...
<leon1994> jack77213：我的还好 散热效果不错
<leon1994> windows下有IRC客户端吗？
<ofan> 有
<jack77213> Xchat啊
<leon1994> 跨版本的啊 太好了
<leon1994> 跨平台
<worm> 我还在用基于KDE的Quassel.和KDE for Windows一起装的。
<leon1994> 你这么一说，我也装了Quassel
<microcai> worm: KDE for win 这种东西真的有人用啊
<jusss> 把android伪装成wp7了
<jusss> 哇咔咔
<leon1994> 看起来quassel好像比XCHAT用起来顺手些
<soiamso> 囧 win 8 就只加了个 Dash
<worm> 用KDE for Win有什么严重问题么？
<ofan> worm: 这玩意能用？
<worm> 能的。
<ofan> kde依赖ibus
<ofan> 连ibus都装了？
<worm> 没有……好像KDE for Win没有依赖ibus.
<worm> 我不知道……用Win的时候从来没有遇到过依赖关系问题……
<ofan> 哦
<worm> 现在我拿Dolphin做文件管理器，看起来没啥问题呢～
<ofan> worm: 截个图看看
<ofan> worm: 不用xserver?
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人吃完 米飯屍體 蔬菜屍體 歸來
<worm> ofan: 暂时还在Ubuntu,不想重启了～
<dchxcrow> google 今天是不挂了？
<dchxcrow> 我所有google的服务都打不开了
<leon1994> 每天都要抽几次 况且现在有某会
<leon1994> hk还是能访问的
<dchxcrow> 我所有的的啊，我还是用的ipv6呢， gmail,reader,calendar
<leon1994> 一切正常 检查一下你的DNS
<dchxcrow> ok
<wzssyqa> 看新闻说，北美亚洲网络大崩溃
<dchxcrow> wzssyqa: 说的是今天吧，我这边都上不去了
<wzssyqa> 对啊，就是说的今天
<dchxcrow> wzssyqa: 恩，那我就放心了，不是我这里的问题，有没有说是什么原因呢？
<wzssyqa> dchxcrow: 好像说是攻击
<dchxcrow> 这个攻击好厉害
<leon1994> 啊 昨天我的空间也挂了 管理员说服务器宕机
<leon1994> 今天才好
<wzssyqa> http://internet.solidot.org/internet/12/10/26/1525251.shtml
<kk> wzssyqa,啥网址y Solidot | 北美亚洲网络遭遇严重问题
<leon1994> 这个网站打开速度太快乐
<leon1994> 太快了
<leon1994> 搜的一下
<dchxcrow> 我这边和google有关的服务都打不开了
<leon1994> 是com还是HK？
<dchxcrow> com
<dchxcrow> 我用的ipv6来访问的
<genio1> dchxcrow: google reader,calendar均可用，hk&jp都没问题啊～
<leon1994> 用IPv4把 状态良好 偶尔被重置
<genio1> dchxcrow:  IPv6也没问题，SiXX&HE
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 超级适合新手的东西，。年龄比较小的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391133 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.png http://pigux.com/ubunchu/ep1/ubunchu01_zh.pdf 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2012-10-27 12:40
<leon1994> 我在路由后面，用IPV6需要路由器支持吗？
<dchxcrow> 希望只是某些服务暂时dang掉了
<genio1> leon1994: IPv6 tunnel
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<genio1> dchxcrow: http://imagebin.org/233405
<leon1994> 我觉得可能是因为某会的原因 最近可能有些严格
<genio1> leon1994: gfw在升级，有时可用有时不能用，不稳定
<leon1994> 额 在这里讨论gfw会被屏蔽吗？
<genio1> leon1994: 不清楚～
<jack77213> 貌似不会
<leon1994> 我觉得IRC这种东西不应该在天朝出现的
<dchxcrow> genio1:  希望只是暂时一会儿，要不还真麻烦，我把hosts文件改了，要不还要去注释
<jusss> test
<genio1> 貌似用mIRC才能highlight keyword！？难道就没有通用的irc command吗？
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<leon1994> 命令什么的 完全不会
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jusss> kk: how are you
<leon1994> 说中文
<genio1> i3
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<soiamso> genio1: emacs 也可以阿
<jack77213> lol是什么意思？
<leon1994> 大笑
<jack77213> 哦
<MeaCulpa> .
<kk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 关于mint的系统代理问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391141 以前一直用ppa的时候一直挂代理加速，但是似乎mate mint13的全局代理没用啊？还是我不会用啊？有人用过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 青雨殇 — 2012-10-27 13:59
<luffy> hello
<kk> luffy, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<DraZet> hello
<kk> DraZet, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<clarkok_> 有人吗
<kk> clarkok_, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<clarkok_> wine DX出错
<clarkok_> 求破
<maxima> z
<maxima> 装了半天wine 发现还是装个虚拟机好了
<leon1994> 我把wine下的几乎所有包全都装了
<clarkok_> 虚拟机太慢了
<clarkok_> Wine方便点
<maxima> 呵呵 折腾太久了 烦的
<leon1994> 什么版本的DX
<clarkok_> 运行DX9的EXE出现这么个东西：Command line option syntax error. Type Command /? for help
<clarkok_> DX9
<leon1994> 语法错误？
<clarkok_> 不知道
<leon1994> 百度翻译的 语法错误
<leon1994> 用wine打开那个DX的exe
<clarkok_> 我直接wine他的安装包的
<clarkok_> 没有任何语法
<leon1994> 那不清楚了
<clarkok_> — —||
<clarkok_> 有成功过的吗？
<leon1994> 我装过的 可以装
<leon1994> 你装.net之类的了么
<clarkok_> 没
<clarkok_> 要装吗
<leon1994> 不确定 我撞了 不过我个人觉得必须要的 还有c运行库也要装
<leon1994> 装
<clarkok_> 好吧
<clarkok_> 我试试
<leon1994> 用过一阵子wine 感觉windows下的程序运行在别的平台很有成就感 不过最终还是删了
<CyrusYzGTt> 試試 wine dxwebsetuo.exe
<clarkok_> ”試試 wine dxwebsetuo.exe“ 求解释
<jiero> clarkok_:  。这还用解释？
<clarkok_> dxwebsetuo.exe是什么
<jiero> clarkok_: 你以为知道的人多吗。。。
<clarkok_> — —|| 看起来应该是在线安装什么的，在哪里装？
<leon1994> 你用winetricts了么？
<clarkok_> 没
<leon1994> eh 装上吧 很方便
<kenchow> 中文
<kenchow> 懂？
<clarkok_> 恩
<kenchow> 恩，好
<kenchow> 你是机器人？
<leon1994> 谁？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win和ubuntu的双系统，如何删除ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391147 按置顶帖，在win8下硬盘安装了ubuntu双系统。 现在开机首先出来的是紫色的画面，选择系统（这个就是grub吗？） 如果要删除ubuntu，而不影响win8，应该怎么做？ 1.网上看到说，不能直接在win …
<jusss> 刚把prometheus看完
<jusss> 发现看不懂
<mayli> .
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<jusss> mayli: 有啥替代android自带的status bar的软件没
<jusss> mayli: 自带的太丑了
<mayli> jusss: 你指的是上面的那个？
<jusss> mayli: 对
<jusss> mayli: 很不好看
<mayli> jusss: 只有改framework的方法，改颜色或者改透明度啥的
<jusss> mayli: 有个叫status bar+的软件就可以，而且还不用root
<jusss> 把android伪装成wp7
<maplebeats> wp7那破玩意伪装成它降低自己的身份么？
<mayli> jusss: 没有印象，我的还是使用的原装大白条
<mayli> jusss: 一条大白带
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • SCHED_DEADLINE v6 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391151 实时Linux调度软件SCHED_DEADLINE 的一个新的版本已经在Linux内核邮件列表中被释出。没有阅读之前的邮件信息的人：它包含了一个新的基于截止日期、具有带宽隔离（资源预留）能力的Linux内核CPU调度软件。它支 …
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • X86/ARM 模拟器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391154 “这篇文章介绍了一样与众不同的东西。一个基于Visual Studio的解决方案，由C++与汇编语言所写，允许用户像使用文本编辑器一样一行一行地编写与执行X86, X86/64 和ARM汇编程序。由于代码只是模拟的，因此错误总在程 …
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 大家觉得要不要专门增设12.10的板块啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391158 自从更新12.10来发现不少问题，特别是显卡安装让人纠结啊，特别是显卡安装让人纠结，真心希望能有专门的板块来详述显卡驱动的安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxfzldy — 2012-10-27 16:53
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<ysyk> kk:what time
<kk> ysyk, 过去和未来。  ㍩ 
<worm> hi
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<jiero> 原来 gnome-shell 支持 javascript
<leon1984> -_-! 我只知道它是用css控制样式的
<jiero> 说错了。。。原来 gnome-shell 可以用 actionscript!!!
<jiero> lol
<jiero> javascript 早就可以了
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求解，在ubuntu12.04如何wine魔兽争霸3,求详细步骤。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391161 求解，在ubuntu12.04如何wine魔兽争霸3,求详细步骤。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 忧伤散漫 — 2012-10-27 18:12
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • VIM as Python IDE http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391162 很 http://blog.dispatched.ch/2009/05/24/vim-as-python-ide/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 215317196 — 2012-10-27 18:38
 * kenifanying 京东买笔记本，收货后发现有一个亮点，怎么再弄出几个亮点退换货？？？
<maplebeats> kenifanying: .....
<maplebeats> kenifanying: 砸？
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 这个。。。
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 有没就一个亮点跟售后扯皮成功的。。。
<maplebeats> kenifanying: 我表示我运气不错:)没有亮点。。。
<maplebeats> kenifanying: 其实一个亮点没什么的吧
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 不是华硕的。。。不敢去村里。。。但是去京东跟苏宁貌似都是三个亮点以内不给换。。。验机验了也没用啊。。。
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 几千块买来的，影响心情。。。
<maplebeats> kenifanying: 用久了就习惯了:)
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 或者是简单的弄出磁盘坏道的办法。。。
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 然后整机退掉。。。
<maplebeats> kenifanying: 砸。。。
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 太暴力了。。。给点实用点的。。。
<maplebeats> kenifanying: 不知道了呃
<maplebeats> 不是七天包退的么
<sou_1> 我试过 让客服给换了块屏
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 哪里有那么好。。。
<kenifanying> sou_1, 你是什么牌子的。。。
<jusss> hi
<sou_1> acer
<kenifanying> sou_1, 真的？？
<kenifanying> sou_1, acer，几个亮点？
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<sou_1> kenifanying: 1个啊
<kenifanying> sou_1, 怎么跟客服说的，求经验。。。
<sou_1> kenifanying: 使劲训他们 一周他们就受不了了
<maplebeats> 呃
<kenifanying> sou_1, 直接过去找，然后他们就给换了？
<maplebeats> 我也是ACER的，看来我RP不错。。。
<kenifanying> sou_1, 最怕扯皮。。。求攻略。。。
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<sou_1> kenifanying:不用说别的 就问他们到底给不给换
<sou_1> 不换就再打
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 貌似是千分之几的概率？我可以买彩票去了
<kenifanying> sou_1, 打客服电话？？
<maplebeats> kenifanying: 你买的什么牌子？
<sou_1> kenifanying:是的
<kenifanying> maplebeats, acer ，泪奔
<kenifanying> sou_1, 可以教教具体怎么说？
<maplebeats> kenifanying: 呃,acer亮点确实不是很多。。。
<kenifanying> sou_1, 就打电话过去，说我买了你acer的电脑，但是有一个亮点，然后问他可不可以换？
<sou_1> kenifanying: 就说我则买的本子屏上一个亮点让我很难受 你们必须给我解决掉
<kenifanying> sou_1, 回答不呢？ 然后再打，还是像第一次一样说？
<maplebeats> 亮点在中央是可以换掉的
<sou_1> 换整机我试过没成功，作为折中 给我换了屏
<maplebeats> 在边上的话，确实不好说
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 在边上，红色的亮点，芝麻大小
<sou_1> kenifanying:对了 我就这样搞了一星期
<kenifanying> sou_1, 每天一个电话？
<kenifanying> sou_1, 你第二天打电话人家还记得？
<kenifanying> sou_1, 你是开始说先换整机，后面折衷换屏幕？
<sou_1> 关键是语气 最好带出吵架的架势来
<kenifanying> sou_1, 学习了，不懂再来问你
<sou_1> kenifanying: 第三天他们就说换屏 我不同意 一星期后我放弃了 换屏
<kenifanying> sou_1, 我倒是想直接再弄出几个坏点
<kenifanying> sou_1, 你是哪里买的？ 京东？
<sou_1> 新蛋～
<kenifanying> sou_1, 换屏要多久？
<sou_1> 一周
<kenifanying> sou_1, 你一天打几个电话？
<sou_1> 本子回到我手里的时候 降了600块～
<sou_1> 没事就打
<kenifanying> sou_1, 好吧。。。
<sou_1> kenifanying: 要有耐心
<kenifanying> sou_1, 嗯嗯，这个绝对的。。。虽然真心不喜欢扯皮
 * maplebeats 我本本到我手里之后，马上涨了300块。。。直到停产:)
<kenifanying> sou_1, 那个国家三包政策关于亮点的规定真是的。。。干嘛不规定有个亮点都可以退。。。
<kenifanying> maplebeats, 你运气好阿
<sou_1> 国家首先考虑的不是咱们这种终端消费者的利益
<kenifanying> sou_1, 嗯，买本真是力气活啊。。。
<sou_1> kenifanying:以后去卖场吧 别省事了 弄到最后 净费事了
<kenifanying> sou_1, 去苏宁国美，跟网上一样。。。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 最小化，关闭键消失了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391163 想搞些特效，然后为什么页面不最大化的时候所有程序都没有了最大化，最小化，关闭对号的那些东西 统计信息: 发表于 由 baibaismall — 2012-10-27 19:11
<kenifanying> sou_1, 去村里，，，那更糟糕。。。
<sou_1> kenifanying:不一样 你可以看货啊 有点你不要就是了
<kenifanying> sou_1, 人家不让你不要怎么办？
<sou_1> 不会吧 你不签他不得退钱？
<kenifanying> sou_1, 你钱交了，还有得退？
<sou_1> 不会吧 现场应该不满意可以不接的吧
<kenifanying> sou_1, 就是因为奸商太多了才不敢村里买。。。
<sou_1> 村里？好吧 你很大胆 ～～～
<fhmdgxs> 你在村里买的时候就该谈好
<fhmdgxs> 包无dian
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<google_360_baidu> 这里有人玩go语言吗
<maplebeats> google_360_baidu: 我猜有
<google_360_baidu> 怎么golang的irc进不去了
<google_360_baidu> 大家有没有发现 ubuntu12.10 添加环境变量 不起作用了
<maplebeats> google_360_baidu: 不会吧
<google_360_baidu> 是啊
<google_360_baidu> 我也奇怪了
<google_360_baidu> 我编辑.profile 然后source le
<google_360_baidu> 就是不起作用  ,郁闷着呢
<google_360_baidu> 我在公司服务器弄都是好的
<sou_> google_360_baidu 直接编辑 .bash_profile
<sou_> source .bash_profile
<google_360_baidu> ubuntu没有.bash_profile
<google_360_baidu> 只有.profile
<google_360_baidu> 我的是12.10
<google_360_baidu> 你是啥版本
<jusss> .
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<google_360_baidu> echo "$PWD"
<google_360_baidu> export PAHT=$HOME/liteide/bin:$PATH
<google_360_baidu> 我直接这样子加 都搞不了
<google_360_baidu> 应该是ubuntu 的bug
<leon1984> 请教各位IRC注册频道以后 其它人不能加入 需要邀请才行 求破
<xiangfu> google_360_baidu, 你打错了。“export PAHT=$HOME/liteide/bin:$PATH”　
<xiangfu> google_360_baidu, 那个是PATH 不是PAHT. :)
<xiangfu> google_360_baidu, 先检查一下自己的拼写。：）
<google_360_baidu> .........
<google_360_baidu> 蛋疼
<google_360_baidu> 谢谢
<google_360_baidu> 丢人丢大发了
<xiangfu> 让你用360和百度。：）
 * maplebeats .............
<google_360_baidu> 好了
<google_360_baidu> .谢谢 xiangfu
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求助，有没有OPENGL属性测试软件。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391172 如图，ubuntu下有没有类似的软件，能直接读出OPENGL支持的属性，要能读出具体数值的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 realdwx — 2012-10-27 20:24
<leon1984> 这里有没有回用IRC的啊 有问题请教
<maplebeats> leon1984: ......
<maplebeats> 到irc里问有没有人会irc...
<leon1984> 可是我不会英语啊
<maplebeats> leon1984: 关英语什么事。。。
<iyzsong> ls -alsh
<leon1984> 那里面全是说英语的
<leon1984> 我想知道怎么更改频道权限 我注册了一个频道 但只能邀请进入
<maplebeats> 哦，不懂!
<AK_47> ubuntu转systemd了吗？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 做梦
<AK_47> systemd用的我吐血
<maplebeats> 怎么了？挺好的啊
<AK_47> 还不是挺成熟啊
<maplebeats> 一直用systemd，表示挺安逸的
<AK_47> 我startx有点问题
<maplebeats> 你是说自启动图形界面？
<AK_47> loginctl show-session 2
<AK_47> Active=no
<maplebeats> 那是什么玩意
<AK_47> 切换到graichpal
<maplebeats> 我是autologin，再xinit
<maplebeats> 没什么问题
<AK_47> 就正常
<AK_47> 你是ubuntu吗？
<maplebeats> 如果直接用systemd启动xinit是没办法创建PAM会话的
<maplebeats> ubuntu能装systemd？
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: 你用 pulse + mplayer 播放过超级短的音频么？
<AK_47> maplebeats, 那要怎么做？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 什么怎么做？
<AK_47> 我的是arch
<maplebeats> AK_47: 我也是嘛
<maplebeats> AK_47: 目前最好的办法就是autologin
<AK_47> 什么是autologin?
<maplebeats> AK_47: 自动登陆呀
<maplebeats> AK_47: 自动登陆，再手动xinit。。。我是这么做的:)
<alvin_rxg> xinit 也可以自动
<AK_47> maplebeats, 怎么做？
<namoamitabuddha> 你们是用 dmix 还是 pulseaudio
<maplebeats> AK_47: 新建一个service嘛
<AK_47> 怎么这么麻烦？
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: xinit自动会无法创建PAM会话，导致权限问题。。。怎么破
<alvin_rxg> pam ?
<maplebeats> AK_47: 不麻烦呀。。。
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 恩
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: dbus-lanuch会用不了。。。
<maplebeats> dbus-launch
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --exit-with-session wm
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 那个和 pam 有关？
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 呃。。。我是说用systemd自启动xinit
<maplebeats> 手动启动当然没问题了。。。
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> 其实找个DM一切麻烦都没有了:(
<AK_47> maplebeats, slim?
<maplebeats> AK_47: 恩那
<AK_47> maplebeats, 我不想自动进图形界面
<maplebeats> AK_47: 那就autologin啊
<AK_47> 而且重启、关机都要输密码
<namoamitabuddha> 我想请回 pulseaudio
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: 肯定用pulse啊
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: why?
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我看到说 pulse -> buggy
<AK_47> 用了systemd变复杂了
<maplebeats> AK_47: 如果你只有一个会话，systemctl是不用输入密码的
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: mplayer2 用它播放短音频会有很大问题
<AK_47> maplebeats, 什么意思？
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: 不懂，我只会用些基本的。。。
<maplebeats> AK_47: 就是可以直接用systemdctl poweroff关机
<maplebeats> AK_47: 直接reboot都行
<kenifanying> sou_1, 不去村里买去哪些卖场买？
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我说播放一个很短的，例如 mp3 文件
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: 没研究过。。。
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我是实际遇到过了，悲剧过
<AK_47> maplebeats, 用普通用户吗？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 当然啦！
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 对了，你参考什么手册安装 pulse
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: agetty --autologin ==>> .bash_profile autologin
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: 我直接装上就行了
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: apt-get install pulseaudio?
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu?不是默认就是pulse么？
<AK_47> maplebeats, 我是说在wm里关机
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 我讨厌这样子，而且开机命令行挺好的:)
<AK_47> 重启
<maplebeats> AK_47: 是啊
<maplebeats> AK_47: 对啊
<maplebeats> AK_47: 完全无压力。。。实在觉得蛋疼，你可以用dbus-send --system --print-reply  --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 的确是全自动的啊，而且没有问题的
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 哦，ubuntu 啊……
<AK_47> 不用命令行不行？
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 恩那
<maplebeats> AK_47: 不用命令你打算用什么？你用的什么DE
<AK_47> xfce
<maplebeats> AK_47: 用exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session 启动xfce应该没有权限问题吧
<AK_47> maplebeats, 我说用systemd
<maplebeats> AK_47: 用systemd你也得用xinitrc啊
<maplebeats> AK_47: 这个写到配置文件里
<AK_47> ck dbus 的跟systemd有什么关系？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 没关系。。。
<AK_47> 不是要Replacing ConsoleKit with systemd-logind
<AK_47> ??
<maplebeats> AK_47: 这是神马。。。
<AK_47> 用systemd取代 consolkit
<maplebeats> AK_47: ....systemd取代consolekit？有这功能？不知道的说。。。
<wzssyqa> eexpress: 拜神
<AK_47> maplebeats, wiki里说的
<namoamitabuddha> systemd 比 sysv-init 有多少好处
<AK_47> 没什么好处，就快一点，更复杂 一点
<maplebeats> AK_47: 哇，真有。。。不过我暂时没打算这么做:)
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 似乎写启动脚本更容易一些
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 能确保全部杀死进程，sysv-init不能保证
<maplebeats> wzssyqa: 一点也不容易啊
<AK_47> maplebeats, 好象就是你那个autologin
<maplebeats> 我只是觉得systemd管理方便些
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 我从来不去自己写启动脚本
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 软件的维护者需要写
<maplebeats> AK_47: 他这个是用loginctl来换掉ck-launch-session功能了，感觉像
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 其实最大的好处是能确保杀死
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 对
<AK_47> maplebeats, 我还没搞懂，systemd好象接管系统权限了
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 还有一个是所有会话有关的东西，它都可以管
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 这样gnome-session这种东西就不需要了
<maplebeats> AK_47: systemd的PID是1，你觉得它的权限是多少。。。
<AK_47> 我不懂啊
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: gnome开发者很喜欢
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: freebsd之类的就悲剧了
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: gnome-session 这是 X 的 session 吧？
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 对，这东西它也可以管
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 为啥要管到 X
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 所有会话有关的都可以。。。
<maplebeats> 其实没必要搞这么明白，配置好就行了。。。反正用得也不多，systemd得它丫的成熟了又不知道会变成什么样子
<AK_47> maplebeats, 就是不会配置啊
<AK_47> 我还是喜欢rc.conf
<AK_47> 简单
<maplebeats> AK_47: 我觉得systemd要简单得多。。。
<maplebeats> AK_47: 简单明了
<AK_47> maplebeats, 切换运行级都挺麻烦了
<maplebeats> AK_47: 运行级别这种东西早就应该淘汰了
<sou_1> 不淘汰这个好吧
<maplebeats> systemd都是模拟的运行级别，感觉没多大意思
<good-idea> 大家好， 我遇到一个问题， linux 支持gbk编码的文件要下载什么。
<maplebeats> good-idea: 不用
<good-idea> 我把文件改成gbk后就乱码了
<maplebeats> good-idea: 换个智能点的编辑器
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: 用 vim
<good-idea> 我就是用这个
<good-idea> cat ， 终端也显示乱码
<maplebeats> good-idea: 你的配置文件没写关于编码的么
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: set fileencodings=ucs-bom,utf-8,gb18030,default,latin1
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: 在 ~/.vimrc 中加入
<good-idea> set fileencoding=gbk, 不行吗， 我以前就是这么干的， 更新系统后， 就不正常了
<namoamitabuddha> fileencodings 是一个一个去智能识别
<namoamitabuddha> fileencoding 就是指定
<namoamitabuddha> gb18030 是最新的国标字符集
<good-idea> cat, 文件显示到终端都是乱码， 如何解决。
<good-idea> 很明显是我的系统不支持， 我用gvim打开可以的
<AK_47> maplebeats, 可以了
<AK_47> 重启不用输密码
<AK_47> 不过挂ntfs还是要输密码
<AK_47> good-idea, 换locale
<maplebeats> AK_47: 你启动文件管理器的时候吧，用dbus
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: 终端 cat 出来不可能不是乱码
<good-idea> 现在问题是， 我LANG=zh_CN.utf8, 能正常显示中文， 换成LANG=zh_CN.GBK反而是乱码
<maplebeats> AK_47: 挂载如果你用dbus-launch启动DE，也是不用密码挂载的。。。
<AK_47> maplebeats, 啥意思？
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: 应该是 LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<eexpress> DBusConnection 谁熟悉点
<good-idea> 恩， 我输入太快了
<AK_47> maplebeats, 我现在换graphical.target
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我，你相信么:)
<AK_47> 用slim启动xfce
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: 我说应该是这个，不是 GBK
<eexpress> 你吃饭去吧。不信的
<good-idea> 还是乱码。
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: 你的文件编码是 GBK
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: 你 cat 出来当然乱码
<maplebeats> eexpress: 我早就吃了啊
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: man iconv
<AK_47> good-idea, 把locale.gen注释去掉
<AK_47> 重装glibc
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: LANG=zh_CN.GBK 一般情况下你总是得到乱码，因为 terminal emulator 默认配置输出的编码是 UTF-8。
<namoamitabuddha> good-idea: 要输出一个编码为 GBK 的文件，用 iconv
<AK_47> maplebeats, 你用的什么wm?
<good-idea> 我没有用wm
<hamo> aam
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157 蛋壕
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157 问你个人
<adam8157> hamo: 我还壕?
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157 ==我找找啊
<hamo> adam8157 http://www.qconhangzhou.com/speaker.php?id=101
<kk> hamo,啥网址y QCon杭州2012大会
<hamo> adam8157 RH还有这个人？
<pityonline> adam8157: 蛋蛋好厉害！从百望山爬到植物园
<adam8157> pityonline: 刚回你
<adam8157> pityonline: 上次去才惨呢, 不认得野路, 匍匐前进一小时, 开出一条路, 然后翻了小二十个山头
<maplebeats> AK_47: awesome
<adam8157> hamo: 不认识
<pityonline> adam8157: 看到了
<hamo> adam8157 你今天陪春哥去了？
<adam8157> hamo: .
<pityonline> adam8157: 爬这么多山，好神奇
<hamo> adam8157 春哥纯爷们了？
<adam8157> hamo: 他说在家办公的嘛
<eexpress> 匍匐前进? 不如直接滚。 lol
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯, 她两口子都很威武
<adam8157> eexpress: 上山能滚?
<pityonline> adam8157: 我正跟我前同事聊天呢，他目前寄住在香山附近一个同学那里，今天堵车了：我算是服了，我傻乎乎的从4点坐到6点，汽车只向前行驶了大约50米，我一口气走了8站地才到家。
<hamo> adam8157 滚上山？
<eexpress> 额。下山总可以。。。
<adam8157> hamo: eryu女朋友蛮漂亮, 很高, 据说173, 但是看起来和我差不多
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<adam8157> pityonline: 确实, 香山今天堵死了
 * hamo 这不公平！
<eexpress> 老觊觎别人的。。。
<hamo> adam8157 你就173吧...
<eexpress> 蛋蛋不是很高的嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 我177多点, 一般量177 偶尔178
<adam8157> hamo: 女声显个儿
<adam8157> 生
<eexpress> 。
<hamo> adam8157 女生显高
<adam8157> en
<pityonline> adam8157: 香山那边不宜居住，除非不与城里来往
<eexpress> hamo: 你几厘米
<adam8157> pityonline: 那些公交设计的超差, 一大推人, 挤死了
<hamo> eexpress: 跟蛋蛋差不多...额，好吧...尺子松一点的话，确实差不多
<eexpress> 。
<adam8157> hamo: .... 节操呢?
<eexpress> 史前巨型蛤蟆啊
<hamo> adam8157 早就掉光了不是...
<pityonline> adam8157: 主要是那边儿路不对
<adam8157> pityonline: 来RH之后爬了四次比较给力的山
<pityonline> adam8157: 看来 RH 有助健康，嗯嗯……
<adam8157> pityonline: 这个确实..
<hamo> pityonline: 嗯，那必须的....你看蛋蛋这天天球不离手的...
<hamo> pityonline: 蛋蛋每天的工作就是和各种球做斗争
<pityonline> adam8157: hamo lol..
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157 不撸zd也去了？
<adam8157> hamo: 没, 他弱爆了
<hamo> adam8157 难不成怕一半虚了？看来这不撸还是没效果啊
<adam8157> hamo: 上次爬箭扣, 他刚开始一会儿就退出了
<adam8157> hamo: 他耐力不行, 也不喜欢这辛苦的运动
<hamo> adam8157 耐力不行...看来还是撸多了...
<hamo> adam8157 猜猜这是谁...http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6b701daejw1dya40ukqdlj.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: 托总
<hamo> adam8157 我艹...这你都能看出来...
<hamo> adam8157 我看了5分钟，就是没敢认
<pityonline> hamo: 下面有 id
<hamo> pityonline: ...
<hamo> pityonline: P姐总是能看到重点...
<adam8157> hamo: 我没看到那个...
<pityonline> hamo: ..
<namoamitabuddha> /quit
<hamo> adam8157 你在学英语么？离线上都是原版片...
<adam8157> hamo: 和我无关
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 请问，如何显示一个对象的所有方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391180 我想知道 Gedit.view 和 Gedit.window 中的所有可用的方法，但是相关资料不多，再加上还有许多基类，情况就更复杂了。 请问，如何显示这两个类的所有的方法？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World …
 * adam8157 求推荐thinkpad水货商
<hamo> adam8157 你要入手？
<hamo> adam8157 X1?
<wzssyqa1> adaam: 蓉蓉刚买了一个
 * hamo 看来蓉蓉才是真壕
<adam8157> hamo: x230
<adam8157> wzssyqa1: 蓉蓉买了x1?
<hamo> adam8157 直接X1吧...看看蓉蓉
 * adam8157 比不了壕
 * wzssyqa1 今天看见一 hamo 戴着眼睛扒在某广场上的照片
<wzssyqa1> adam8157 t430
<adam8157> wzssyqa1: 多少钱?
<wzssyqa1> adam8157 那水货商黑了一顿x1
 * adam8157 他咋不买x230 唉...
<wzssyqa1> adam8157 说散热差
<wzssyqa1> adam8157 嫌小吧
<adam8157> wzssyqa1: 够用了, 还可以外接显示器嘛
<adam8157> wzssyqa1: 闪了
 * adam8157 呵呵, 去洗澡
<wzssyqa1> adam8157 他木有你豪
<botdoor> ?
<AK_47> maplebeats,
<maplebeats> AK_47: ？
<AK_47> kk
<AK_47> awe好用吗？
<maplebeats> awesome当然好用。。。前提是你能适应。。。
<AK_47> awe是gtk?
<AK_47> 依赖？
<maplebeats> 不会吧，我记得只依赖xlib
<AK_47> 哦，我猜的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 昨天把win7换成了win8,然后开机的选择系统引导grub不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391183 这怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 msos — 2012-10-27 22:54
<zhanshime01> 我了个去，今天升了gnome3.6，empathy菜单没了，以为软件问题，查了半天google，发现在shell顶栏。。。。。。X-(
<maplebeats> zhanshime01: 全局菜单？
<zhanshime01> ..
<fivesheep> yo
<maplebeats> fivesheep: yo
<fivesheep> wasssup?
<maplebeats> fivesheep: 什么？
<fivesheep> never mind
 * maplebeats 我倒
<fivesheep> 我这天天下雨... 不爽. 今年哪都去不成了
<maplebeats> 呃，下一年的雨？
<zhanshime01> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=391191
<kk> zhanshime01 ⇪ ti: 关于升gnome3.6，empathy没菜单的问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<fivesheep> 下了两三个星期
<fivesheep> 连续
<maplebeats> 小意思嘛
<zhanshime01> gnome3.6对于之前版本真是一个跨越
<maplebeats> 上上周我们这也是这样子
<fivesheep> 全年70%的时间都是下雨
<maplebeats> zhanshime01: 所以gnome活不久了
<zhanshime01> maplebeats：no
<maplebeats> zhanshime01: api太不稳定了注定要出事
<zhanshime01> gnome3.6绝对是一个质的飞跃
<maplebeats> 很好用么
<zhanshime01> 现在在opensuse gnome下，用的3.6的源
<zhanshime01> 很好用
<maplebeats> arch都还没更新到3.6
<maplebeats> 看来果然改动很大
<zhanshime01> maplebeats GDM也终于变的大气了
<maplebeats> zhanshime01: 成什么样子了:)
<zhanshime01> maplebeats：锁屏后是时间，向上滑动解锁
<zhanshime01> maplebeats：有平板的感觉
<maplebeats> zhanshime01: 呃。。。
<maplebeats> 没多大用。。。
<zhanshime01> maplebeats：不过鼠标操作也很方便
<zhanshime01> maplebeats：怎么木有，有低调却华丽的感觉，起码不是之前GDM那恶心的界面了（PS：虽然我多是设置自动登录的。。。）
<CyrusYzGTt> http://juetuzhi.net/2012/10/jue-tu-438.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 妹纸教你如何换衣服不走光 | 掘图志
<alvin_rxg> 偶是男人，偶不怕走光
<CyrusYzGTt> 寡人是給 maya看的、
<maplebeats> 但是maya不在啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 有 log
<maplebeats> 谁会无聊的来看log啊
<xrosnight> hello!
<wzssyqa> xrosnight: hello
<xrosnight> wzssyqa,hey
<xrosnight> 大家有没有做过arduino的？
<dwjie> .
<dwjie> ren
<fivesheep> ofan, alvin_rxg, gebjgdnothere 是时候出来溜溜了
<ofan> fivesheep: 到哪溜？
<fivesheep> 这
<fivesheep> lol
<ofan> 老色鬼估计在飞机上
<fivesheep> ofan: 我找了份工作, 上了一周了
<fivesheep> ofan: 全都是老中
<alvin_rxg> 别乱叫，旺财
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 咬死你
<alvin_rxg> 反了这疯狗
<ofan> fivesheep: 不错
<ofan> fivesheep: 码农？
<fivesheep> ofan: 一个感受.. 美国这些小startup, 东西不新不用.... 不管是否稳定..
<fivesheep> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> fivesheep: 靠谱么
<fivesheep> 无所谓, 我在乎的是能往简历上填写东西
<fivesheep> ofan: 前台 RoR, 然后还有个iphone app, 后台mongodb, hadoop, solr, pig
<fivesheep> 我又可以往简历上多填几个名词上去
<ofan> lol
<alvin_rxg> 简历不在于东西多…… =.=!
<fivesheep> 不过人都很不错, 工作方式也很relax
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 业界很浮躁.. 你简历上没那些新东西 表示你是一个不cool的人
<piggybox> fivesheep: ror都好几年前的东西了，不新了
<piggybox> ofan: 老色鬼来美国哪里啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 現在在線的都是出國黨？
<fivesheep> piggybox: 我说的是 后台那些
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] Rails was created in 2003 by David Heinemeier Hansson and has since been extended by the Rails core team, more than 2,100 contributors, and supported by a vibrant ecosystem.
<fivesheep> 老板. 你还是用irc吧..
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] ？
<piggybox> fivesheep: startup本身就更喜欢冒险，所以也不奇怪
<cleamoon_> ror说实话真心不好用...
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 我想說，看技術新舊不能看出身年月
<fivesheep> piggybox: 这一周下来... 发现最不熟悉的是git... 以前自己做, 可以来回切. 现在得merge.. 生怕出问题
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 其實Python出現比Java早了幾年（1991 VS 1995）
<fivesheep> python\
<fivesheep> 没人说它新
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 舉個例子而已
<fivesheep> cleamoon_: 其实... 你不是学cs的. 怎么知道这不好用
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, ...我还没学任何一个呢
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 好用不好用沒啥爭論的
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, 配置挺麻烦的
<fivesheep> ..这你说法了. 几乎不怎么需要配置
<fivesheep> 你说配置麻烦
<fivesheep> 反*
<fivesheep> cleamoon_: 玩儿dota2不
<vikey___> 不玩dota 的路过。。。
<fivesheep> 找个人一起玩游戏都难啊
<fivesheep> 现在
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, 明显不玩
<piggybox> 没win，没办法
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, 我认识玩的
<cleamoon_> dota玩不明白
<fivesheep> ....
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 爲什麼要找人一起玩遊戲？
<fivesheep> 玩游戏也是需要社交的
<fivesheep> 团队竞赛类的游戏
<fivesheep> 显然多找几个熟人一起 比较爽
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 我怎麼覺得這是開黑……
<fivesheep> 也就打飞机这类适合solo
<piggybox> 开黑？
<fivesheep> 你不见得比随机的人厉害. dota2 有个matching 系统的
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, 我就爱玩打飞机类游戏
<fivesheep> 都是按照一定经验等级进行游戏匹配
<cleamoon_> 4g space上说选个好软件就连 copy & paste 都能省了，找了很长时间，怎么也没发现忽略C&P的方法呀？各位知道吗？
<ofan> piggybox: florida
<cleamoon_> 突然发现gnucash真好用呀...
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 呵呵〜
<cleamoon_> UbuntuTalk, 完全没想到呢...gnucash竟然对不同国家设定有不同的记账格式
<piggybox> ofan: 丫的，肯定去迈阿密看美女去了
<ofan> piggybox: 他只能看
<ofan> http://city.mirrorbooks.com/news/?action-viewnews-itemid-63634
<cleamoon_> TMD，突然发现和前女友发了将近500mb的邮件...浪费了我多少时间呀...
<ofan> cleamoon_: .avi?
<ofan> cleamoon_: 啧啧
<ofan> cleamoon_: 要不要这么高调
<cleamoon_> ofan, 基本上纯文字
<ofan> cleamoon_: 基本上.. 说明还有非文字的
<cleamoon_> ofan, 非文字就是一点图片
<cleamoon_> ofan, 要是avi就好了
<cleamoon_> ofan, 其实avi也没什么好的，500mb的avi也就是一次呀...
<ofan> cl
<ofan> cleamoon_: 你还想要几次
<cleamoon_> ofan, 怎么也要每天一次呀
<ofan> cleamoon_: 榨干你
<cleamoon_> ofan, 榨干也比手长茧好
<piggybox> cleamoon_: 没事，所有人都浪费过
<cleamoon_> piggybox, 只是不想再浪费了而已...
<ofan> cleamoon_: 你不用手还用脚？
<cleamoon_> ofan, 我可以换手
<ofan> cleamoon_: 真用脚。。
<ofan> 高难度
<cleamoon_> ofan, 我没说用脚吧...虽然不是不可能...
<kk>  06:16
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-28
<fivesheep> cleamoon_: 有没裸照
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, .......
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, 你太重口了
<cleamoon_> 睡了
 * amosk morning
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 有人用過Ubuntu的音樂商店嗎？
<jusss> 没
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 好像只有英文，雖然搜了幾個華語歌手的英文名都能出來
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<jusss> 在android上用wp7的launcher.用ios5的status bar.哇咔咔
<jusss> 周末果然没人
<dwjie> .
<dwjie> .
<wangguohao> #include <stdio.h>
<wangguohao> int dia ( int n , char c )
<wangguohao>     {
<wangguohao>         int i = 1 , j = 1 ;
<wangguohao>         for ( i ; i <= n ; i++ ){    //i.控制你打印多少行
<wangguohao>             for ( j ; j <=  n ; j++ )
<wangguohao>                 printf ( "\t" );
<kk> wangguohao:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imadper> wangguohao: 代码贴到别的地方, 然后发链接过来
<imadper> wangguohao: 发这里刷屏,  会被禁言两分钟的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 話說這裏可以用cowsay嗎？
<wangguohao> imadper: 不清楚啊
<imadper> wangguohao: http://code.bulix.org/   代码贴到这上面去
<wangguohao> 贴到哪里？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 打開那個link
<imadper> wangguohao: http://code.bulix.org/  这里!
 * imadper 又一个硬伤.
<wangguohao> http://code.bulix.org/evfd42-82372
<imadper> wangguohao: http://code.bulix.org/6riutn-82373
<wangguohao> 我在打印菱形
<wangguohao> imadper: 怎么？我想请大家看下为什么for语句是错误
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • empathy没有声音怎么回事? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391213 系统是xubuntu12.04,empathy版本是3.4.2.3,我设置了声音事件但是就是没有声音。我也运行了sudo apt-get install sound-theme-freedesktop安装了这个lib，但是依然没有声音，怎么回事? 统计信息: 发表于 由 happytor — 2012- …
<UbuntuTalk> [anna] nexus7 .有系统更新菜单么？
<wangguohao> alsa什么插件的装上
<imadper> wangguohao: 你这是菱形????
<imadper> wangguohao: 这能打印出菱形?
<wangguohao> imadper: 不可以
<wangguohao> imadper: 为什么for语句gcc编译就是不过？
<imadper> wangguohao: 我用你的代码都编译过了
<imadper> wangguohao: 你报什么错?
<wangguohao> 我的gcc编译不过
<imadper> wangguohao: 报什么错???!
<wangguohao> diamond.c: 在函数‘dia’中:
<wangguohao> diamond.c:5:9: 警告：语句不起作用 [-Wunused-value]
<wangguohao> diamond.c:6:13: 警告：语句不起作用 [-Wunused-value]
<wangguohao> 看到了吗？语句不作用
<wangguohao> 我的gcc4.7.2
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 你兩個for的i和j都不起作用啊
<imadper> 这个不是错... 这个警告
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] for的三個分句都是可選的
<wangguohao> 不看不懂哦啊
<wangguohao> 求科普
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] for ( i ; i <= n ; i++ )改成for (  ; i <= n ; i++ ){
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 另一個類似
<imadper> 你的 for (i; i < n; i++) 里面的i没用. 取消就行了
<wangguohao> 我写的配置 cc = gcc -wall
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] or ( i ; i <= n ; i++ )改成for (  ; i <= n ; i++ )
<wangguohao> 懂了``  为什么加上就不行呢？
<imadper> for是语法糖来的. 会被解释成while的.
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 因爲單單一個 i j 這樣的表達式，確實是 語句不起作用
<imadper> 你的for里面的第一句话, 会被单独提出来放到while循环的上面去
<wangguohao> 有写成表达式？
<imadper> 这样你就会有一句话, 什么都没做
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 就好像 i;
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 你覺得有作用嗎？
<wangguohao> 我试试``
<wangguohao> 可以过了
<imadper> 之前也可以过吧..
<imadper> 只是有个警告而已.
<wangguohao> 我开得 gcc -wall  一般我不允许有警告的额
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 其實我想問爲什麼不是 -Wall
<imadper> 没必要. 真想清掉所有的不安全因素, 用splint
<imadper> wangguohao: 还有你的 codestyle, 太蹩脚了.
<wangguohao> imadper: 我刚接触C
<wangguohao> imadper: 但是我很喜欢它，风格慢慢来
<wangguohao> 我又写错了``
<wangguohao> gcc -Wall
<wangguohao> imadper: 没有用过的选项
<imadper> wangguohao: splint 你电脑里有这个命令吗?
<wangguohao> imadper: 试试看
<imadper> wangguohao: splint xxx.c  比Wall好用.
<wangguohao> 没有
<imadper> wangguohao: 装一个
<imadper> wangguohao: 应该是随编译器一起发布的. 不知道为什么现在的gcc都没有.
<wangguohao> 有了``  pacman -S
<wangguohao> split 代码？
<imadper> splint....
<wangguohao> 我安装成功了``
<imadper> splint xxx.c
<wangguohao> 没有n
<imadper> 那你装错软件了
<wangguohao> pacman -S splint
<wangguohao> 这还会错
<imadper> 那你就用splint xxx.c呀
<imadper> 干嘛要去掉我的n
<wangguohao> tab``干的
<imadper> 那你就别用补全.
<wangguohao> zsh
<wangguohao> 又有3个警告
<wangguohao> tab`` 有点不地道了``
<genio1> 上午好～
<imadper> genio1: 早~
<vikey> zao~
<wangguohao> 几点了`？
<jusss> 10.12
<wangguohao> 我打印的“菱形”，实在太抽象了``
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 2012-10-28 10:13:43 +0800
<imadper> > `init 0`
<wangguohao> 问什么这个人ID前有@？
<imadper> wangguohao: 坏人前面都有@
<wangguohao> 不知道啊
<jusss> 对
<imadper> wangguohao: /ops
<imadper> wangguohao: 就能列出这个频道的怀人
<wangguohao> Irssi: Unknown command: ops
<wangguohao> 何解
<jusss> imadper: 我在android上用了wp7的样式的launcher和ios5的status bar.哇咔咔
<imadper> jusss: 讨厌 android + wp7 + ios
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] /ops
<imadper> jusss: 万般皆下品, 唯有webos高.
<jusss> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> wp7样式的launcher.... 不就是一堆方块吗?
<imadper> 你审美不错嘛~
<jusss> imadper: 都说它是一个已经死掉的系统了，webos
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/211496.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Canonical发布Ubuntu Nexus 7 Desktop Installer_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 有没有人装了
<imadper> ofan: 恩, c家也做平板系统呢... 有钱买一个.
<jusss> imadper: 嗯，方块很好看，黑色的背景，绿色的方块，
<imadper> ofan: 坑爹的是, c家没有提供卸载工具吧? 能反刷回去吗>
<ofan> imadper: 不能双启动？
<imadper> ofan: 不知道... 你有n7, 你试试.
<imadper> ofan: 我没有n7....
<ofan> imadper: 那是ubuntu
<imadper> ofan: 不过n7挺好的, 各个系统都用他来做实验. webos貌似也可以上去. 还有firefoxos
<ofan> 我不装ubuntu
<ofan> 如果有arch倒是可以考虑
<ofan> imadper: 哦 不过都没性趣
<ofan> 兴趣
<jusss> ofan: chroot过去不行？
<imadper> ofan: 你的输入法又暴露匿了...
<ofan> meego没有
 * imadper 用个平板玩玩游戏, 还chroot, 折腾不折腾.
<ofan> jusss: 没那么简单
<jusss> imadper: 昨天把prometheus看完了，坑呀
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<imadper> jusss: 啥东西?
<jusss> imadper: 电影呀
<imadper> 没意思
<jusss> imadper: 查理兹在里面就一打酱油的了。。。
<imadper> jusss: 没兴趣.
<jusss> 放着漂亮的不当女猪脚
<jusss> 找了个不不漂亮的
<jusss> ofan: 你是不是早看过这个电影了
<imadper> jusss: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7ea28821jw1dxo5zcneuzj.jpg
<jusss> 剧情也很坑呀
<jusss> 写的毛呀
<ofan> jusss: 早看了
<ofan> jusss: 这是科幻片又不是毛片
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/633f6f25jw1dxpx3slml1j.jpg
<ofan> imadper: 你的故事？
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 滚粗!
<imadper> ofan: 一看就知道是美国佬!
<imadper> ofan: 肯定是你!
<jusss> ofan: 那个黑人船长为毛知道那么多，知道那是外星人的实验基地，外星人还被自己搞出来的东西干掉，他怎么知道的
<jusss> ofan: 黑人船长为毛知道那么多
<jusss> ofan: 还有那个robot为毛知道那么清楚外星人
<jusss> 美女在里面变成一打酱油的，是最让人理解不了的了
<jusss> 为毛没激情的肉搏战
<ofan> jusss: 不懂了吧
<jusss> 人类的起源里面也没讲清楚
<jusss> ofan: 你解释下
<ofan> jusss: 看电影呢 没时间
<jusss> ofan: 啥电影
<ofan> jusss: x档案
<jusss> ofan: 没听过
<ofan> jusss: 是个电视剧
<jusss> ofan: 国产？
<ofan> jusss: 不是
<jusss> 话说wp7的方块真的比android的shortcut好看
<wangguohao> 我靠 ， 我就不明白了`` 为什么我打印不出来菱形
<jusss> 还有ios5的status bar真的比ics的status bar好看
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] wangguohao:重新粘贴一次你的代码
<wangguohao> 谢谢好的
<genio1> 还是没整明白/highlight 和 /filter怎么用法？
<wangguohao> http://code.bulix.org/in1wsb-82374  谢谢
<imadper> wangguohao: 刚在想, 你的 `谢谢好的' 是跟谁再说... 然后想起来了,  你不会是没有 ignore ubuntutalk吧....
<wangguohao> 那是什么？
<wangguohao> 我用的lrssi
<jusss> imadper: 你ignore ububtutalk了？
<wangguohao> 不是
<imadper> jusss: 你不吗?
<jusss> imadper: 莫有
<wangguohao> Irssi
<jusss> imadper: 平时这里没人说话，也就那还有人
<imadper> jusss: 一帮乱改名字, 不能补全, 乱用中文名的人.
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] wangguohao: 你这个逻辑完全不是打印菱形嘛
<jusss> imadper: 这里潜水的太多
<imadper> jusss: 不是有常年在线的 ofan 吗?
<wangguohao> 我知道，可是我逻辑不起来`
<wangguohao> 我分析不了`` 这个东西
<jusss> imadper: 他时区跟俺又不同
<wangguohao> 我一般 挂 2个irc频道
<wangguohao> 一个archlinxu-cn  一个就是ubuntu-cn
<imadper> #perl #emacs #stumpwm
<jusss> imadper: ios的status bar真好看，搞得我想把自带的status bar删掉
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求助：面板隐藏设备图标、webapp、程序菜单等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391220 呼，终于把12.10收拾得不崩溃了。 1. 面板上一大堆设备图标，好难看，怎么隐藏？ubuntu tweak里面没找到的说。 2. webapp怎么玩？unity-webapp-XX之类包装了后，什么现象都没。 3. 完整的 …
<imadper> jusss: android的话, 不用删掉, 扔掉就好
<jusss> imadper: 怎么扔
<imadper> jusss: 家里有微波炉吗?
<jusss> imadper: 莫有
<imadper> jusss: 电饭锅?
<imadper> jusss: 冰箱也行.
<jusss> imadper: 莫有
<imadper> jusss: 墙有吗?
<jusss> imadper: 有
 * imadper android的一千种死法.
<imadper> jusss: 猛击, 直到android device全都碎掉. 然后把渣渣扫出去
<jusss> imadper: 我只是想知道怎么干掉android的status bar
<imadper> jusss: 按我说的做, 那个状态条就没了
<jusss> imadper: 那个渣moto甩了好多次了，它皮厚没事
<imadper> jusss: 你是女生? 力气那么小?
<jusss> imadper: .
 * jusss 谁知道怎么把android 自带的status bar干掉
<genio1> wangguohao: #archlinux-cn上面才<20人，几乎不说话
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] hack，重新编译？lol
<jusss> 编译。。。
<jusss> 俺还是有点小向往wp7了
<imadper> wp7都比android好
<wangguohao> genio1: 恩 一般不怎么说话 你去问python的问题 他们就会回的
<maplebeats> python?什么问题
<wangguohao> 关于python的网络编程``
<genio1> wangguohao: 我不编程，所以从来不去那里。用archlinux还是要去#archlinux
<jusss> python的tab缩进问题，lol
<maplebeats> python用tab缩进者，死
<wangguohao> ``````````  这个我就不理解了`
<wangguohao> 我没接触过python
<maplebeats> 这里除了神，谁用ubuntu啊
 * maplebeats 我又黑ee了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] ?
<jusss> c就对各种缩进格式表示好无压力，ioccc
<wangguohao> ``
<wangguohao> 我还在理清逻辑
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] maplebeats进TX了？
<maplebeats> jusss: 。。。你这不是无理取闹么
<maplebeats> @Ma Xiaojun 没。。。一会去签约
<jusss> maplebeats: 你在tx？
<jusss> maplebeats: 找cherrot搞基去了？
<maplebeats> jusss: cherrot在帝都，我去深圳。。。不能搞基了。。
 * maplebeats 真可惜
<jusss> maplebeats: 给我充20扣币
<imadper> maplebeats: 我在广州.
<maplebeats> jusss: 做梦，我自己都没，找cherrot去
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] cherrot在啥公司？
<jusss> maplebeats: 你都是内部员工了
<maplebeats> imadper: 真可惜
<jusss> maplebeats: 给点扣币
<Guest98519> goagent挂了？
<jusss> 求免费vpn
<maplebeats> 呃。。。pidgin内存泄漏了
<jusss> maplebeats: 换irssi
<imadper> maplebeats: 你到了深圳, 来广州就四十分钟. 来了我请你吃饭.
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我有個，， 不過不是我的，
<jusss> maplebeats: xchat
<maplebeats> imadper: 好啊！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 40分钟太夸张了吧
<maplebeats> 我五姨在福建的，我也没去过
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 虽然有高铁，可是那车站位置并不是特别方便的
<jack77213> 话说UbuntuTalk是啥？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 能借给俺吗
<maplebeats> imadper: 那就，求机票。。。
<wangguohao> 我在南京 求兼职
<wangguohao> 哇卡卡
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ http://106.187.44.5/home?referral=BA0C414B30FA978593BC2B139B1AC825  那你註冊，我就可以拿到多100MB ，，
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 智联科技 IQLink
<maplebeats> jack77213: 是xmpp
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 這個是每個月 100GB/月 免費的vpn
<jack77213> maplebeats: 是Gtalk的吗？
<maplebeats> jack77213: 差不多吧，就是一个gtalk群和irc连接的玩意
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 这个靠谱吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 不知道，反正只是郵箱和密碼註冊，我在 賣衛星電視 論壇 發現的。。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 建議只看 youtube和下載某些源代碼的時候用，， 不保證安全。。
<Fa1c0n> vpn速度happy吗？
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 我靠，下个BT都被贴上面通报批评了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我測試過下載 有 100KB的速度。
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 必须要用他们的client吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 比 美國那個 FBI控制的 freevpn 限制 7分鐘好多了，這個 限制 3小時 ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 不需要，我用 NM 鏈接
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 了解，我试试
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 總之支持 系統內置的vpn程式
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 用的我推薦瑪註冊吧，，我就可以多100MB的流量
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 这个我懂
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§  http://106.187.44.5/home?referral=BA0C414B30FA978593BC2B139B1AC825  那你註冊，我就可以拿到多100MB ，，
<Fa1c0n> CyrusYzGTt: 有什么限制？
<CyrusYzGTt> Fa1c0n§ ,, 看那個網頁的幫助，那裏有說
<imadper> maplebeats: 票你妹! 做巴士就来了!
<imadper> maplebeats: 谁tm从广州去深圳还用飞机!
<imadper> maplebeats: 有你等飞机的时间, 都到广州了!
<maplebeats> imadper: 。。。。
<maplebeats> imadper: 人家想坐坐飞机啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 其实广州和深圳中间隔了东莞
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 没有那么近的……
<imadper> maplebeats: 你去深圳的时候坐飞机又不贵.
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 我也想坐飛機，， 這麼大個人還木有搭乘過飛機
<imadper> maplebeats: 然后你从深圳来广州, 中间还可以下车去性都玩一玩
<maplebeats> imadper: 呃
<maplebeats> upstream: 你这是做啥
<upstream> maplebeats: 乖乖. 以后把代码都提交给我
<upstream> maplebeats: 见到漂亮妹子也都提交给我~
<maplebeats> upstream: 滚粗，我不写代码
<maplebeats> upstream: 滚粗，我搞基
<upstream> maplebeats: 深圳的腾讯好多妹子的~!
<upstream> maplebeats: 所以才要把妹子给我呀!!!
<upstream> maplebeats: 反正你gaoji, 不用妹子
<upstream> maplebeats: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/633f6f25jw1dxpx3slml1j.jpg
<maplebeats> upstream: 妹子是正常生理需求，哦也
<maplebeats> upstream: 我操，这复杂的剧情
<Fa1c0n> :-D
<upstream> maplebeats: 我只想说, 要有妹子要有基, 这样的人生才完整.
<upstream> 马
<upstream> maplebeats: 你是op-dev?
<maplebeats> upstream: 我是打酱油的！
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是雙性戀
<maplebeats> upstream: 我发到dooloo上，你发了没
<upstream> maplebeats: 早发了.
<maplebeats> upstream: 切
<ofan> upstream: 换个马甲就不认识你了？
<upstream> ofan: 这个马甲霸气
<maplebeats> ofan: 哈哈
 * maplebeats 妹的，刚刚准备干啥来着，忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 找 upstream 要妹仔
 * maplebeats 想起来了，上去上新浪weibo
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt: 他还找我要呢。。。
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 搞定了，tnx
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 好吧，忘記了
<upstream> 我擦, 找上游要妹子?!
<maplebeats> 。。。我weibo升级了。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那个iqlink11俺的android连不上
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我一般是用IP鏈接的，， 詳細看幫助，那裏有 ubuntu的鏈接方法，你將安裝省去，當成 NM 就可以的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 記得創建 vpn 選 "Cisco 兼容 VPN(vpnc)"
<roylez_> maplebeats: 真鄙视你
<maplebeats> roylez_: ....我又怎么了:(
<roylez_> maplebeats: 上新浪微博
<upstream> maplebeats: 我也鄙视你!
<maplebeats> roylez_: 。。。上归上啊，我早就转向twitter了啊。。。它自己要升级我也没办法啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 同鄙視你
<upstream> maplebeats: 你妹. 你要上腾讯微薄!
 * maplebeats 躺枪。。。
<maplebeats> upstream: 呃。。。被发现了
<upstream> maplebeats: 上你妹的sina微薄和twitter?!
<maplebeats> upstream: 你怎么知道
<upstream> maplebeats: 你做啥产品的sa?
<maplebeats> upstream: 鬼知道
<upstream> maplebeats: 那你是哪个事业群?
<maplebeats> upstream: 移动互联
 * maplebeats 妹的，当初我只是乱选了个
<upstream> maplebeats: 移动互联? wap的?
<maplebeats> upstream: 不知道。。。我乱选的，干什么的我都不知道
<upstream> maplebeats: 有钱途.
<maplebeats> upstream: 有钱途没前途
<upstream> maplebeats: 要钱途不就够了?!
<maplebeats> upstream: 无所谓，有人要我就很不错了:)
<upstream> maplebeats: 可惜, 你不来北京.
<upstream> maplebeats: 不然就跟 cherrot一起gaoji了.
<maplebeats> upstream: 要能来啊，我要是报北京，肯定被刷掉了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 用的就是ip
<upstream> maplebeats: 也是. 深圳人傻钱多.
<upstream> maplebeats: 而且, 深圳总部, 工资应该比这边高.
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 找 genio1 ，，她自己就解決了鏈接問題，， 我只有電腦，木有其他設備需要 看youtube
<upstream> maplebeats: 我们班9个腾讯的, 工资都不低.
<jusss> genio1: .
<maplebeats> upstream: 妹的，我们学校就两个
<maplebeats> upstream: 小本
<jusss> genio1: android连接vpn
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] maplebeats其实是什么学校的
<upstream> maplebeats: 我们更是小本, 不过在广州, 腾讯愿意来.
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 我曾混迹于SYSU
<upstream> sysu的信科院?
<maplebeats> upstream: 为什么能有9个。。。他丫在整个重庆只有10多个
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 況且用手機上網 絕對浪費流量，， 我才 30MB/月
<maplebeats> 信科院是什么
<upstream> sysu的一个学院.
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: wifi
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt: 我是你的一倍
<CyrusYzGTt> 信息技術科學院
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 信息科学与技术学院
<maplebeats> 我滚了。。。高高兴兴去签约:)
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我這裏木有wifi ,而且NM不支持創建 wpa加密鏈接，只支持wep,,我的手機不支持wep
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 求￥，，
<jusss> maplebeats: 记得给点扣币
<CyrusYzGTt> 我還以爲是 信科院是 龍組 的下屬機構，， 小說是這麼說的
<upstream> 信科院原本是我们院的一级院系. 不过后来软院分出来了.
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 原来你也是的
<CyrusYzGTt> upstream§ 強烈鄙視，， 竟然不是 龍組的下屬機構，
<upstream> Ma Xiaojun: .
 * CyrusYzGTt 出去吃早餐+午餐，， 886
<upstream> Ma Xiaojun: 我能说, 那天公司的前台问我中大是啥, 在哪儿, 然后我说广西吗?!
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 随便你
<upstream> 到了北方. 就没人听说过鄙校了.
<CyrusYzGTt> upstream§ 中大 = 中出大街
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 大家听说过香港的中大吗……
<nopcall> 问下 这里有用awesome的朋友么？
<ofan> 有
<nopcall> awesome里用鼠标主题怎么有时候没效果啊？
<ofan> 一直用默认主题的撸过
<nopcall> = =#默认太小了
<ofan> 不小..
<nopcall> 囧 我是笔记本 看起来小小的。
<ofan> 分辨率高？
<nopcall> 1366*768
<berryboy2012> ?
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • intel 在LINUX多媒体解码和编码硬件加速 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391231 intel hardware-accelerated media decoding and encoding on Linux Hardware Supported Intel® GMA X4500HD. Intel® HD Graphics (in Intel® 2010 Core™ i7/i5/i3 processor family). Intel® HD Graphics 2000/3000 (in 2nd Generation Intel® Core™ i7/i5/i3 P …
<UbuntuTalk> [Ma Xiaojun] 新帖是自动提示的吗？
<ofan> 对
<mayli> UbuntuTalk: ofan 机器人？
 * kenifanying 京东上买了一个宏碁的本本，有一个亮点，求再弄出几个亮点的方法，好换货～
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: iqlink速度一般般，不过临时用用倒还不错，谢谢你的推荐～
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 嗯
<wzssyqa> fedora 有语言包么？
<genio1> wzssyqa: 啥叫语言包？
<wzssyqa> genio1: 就是装上这几个包才能显示那种语言的包
<wzssyqa> genio1: 就像windows那种
<jusss> prometheus里面好多坑
<wangguohao> 那是套件吧？
<jusss> 个
<wangguohao> 我的菱形 还没画号啊啊
<wangguohao> hahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahha
<genio1> 呵呵
<wangguohao> 抽象啊
<jusss> prometheus里面好多坑
<genio1> jusss: 这都啥时候的电影，还在看啊
<jusss> genio1: 昨天刚看
<jusss> genio1: 4.5GiB
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 硬盘安装双系统 cannot open /dev/sr0 :nomedium http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391239 win7 系统（有100m 隐藏分区），网上找的 easybcd 引导 ，出现cannot open /dev/sr0 :nomedium ，下面还说找不到 iso 的文件（文件名一样了），怎么办？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 amazingqk — 2012-10-28 13: …
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 有试过用AnyConnect连接速度会不会快点？我在试着用OpenConnect建立连接，我注意到一个被屏蔽UDP地址iqlink5.us的响应速度比其他的都快
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 給它設定 444端口。。
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: okay
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ ,,看幫助。。
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，我不是问你如何设置。我是想问你有没有试过用AnyConnect或OpenConnect连接上去，速度是不是会比较快些？
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ ,,我是用  NetWorkManager 鏈接，， 不知道有什麼區別，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 簡稱 NM
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 另，我现在用OpenConnect连上iqlink5.us也没觉得更快
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道你用nm-applet
<jusss> ssh不是更简单吗
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 額， 我看youtube或者更新 chrome用的，， 對於速度木有感覺
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 找不到好的 freessh
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...ofan
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 爆ofan菊花
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ofan 那是要給錢的
<genio1> jusss: 我以前买的一个SSH到期了，而且卖家不做这生意了
<jusss> genio1: ofan
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ ofan 那提供  vpn ssh
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 好的，以后见到偶饭，问一下他
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 有錢淫，， 我想買都木有錢買，，
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，以前那个SSH才半年才120,不限流量，美英法日多个服务器，看youtube下BT那是飞快飞快滴
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ ,, ;;
<CyrusYzGTt> genio1§ 不說了，我現在只能用免費的，等我找到工作，就有自己的vps了，，
<genio1> 终于搞明白weechat里怎么设置/highlight和/filter了。不过我想要的效果是，截取到关键词后在该词条上高亮该关键词，hi把发布该关键词的用户名高亮出来
<good-idea> 哈哈， 还是ubuntu活跃， fedora就每这么好了
<genio1> 我该如何设置才能让被截取到的关键词在中间的信息区域被高亮出来呢，现在只能做到高亮发布该关键词的用户。截屏如下
<genio1> http://imagebin.org/233589
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于vi的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391244 我使用的是ubuntu 10.04 使用vi编辑器进入插入模式，使用上下左右键移动光标变成ABCD，这是怎么回事？？？？ 我的ubuntu 10.04 没有安装vim 只有vi 统计信息: 发表于 由 暗里着迷_Shang — 2012-10-28 13:41
<fhmdgxs> 有个py问题， ImportError: No module named 'pygtk' 是怎么情况阿
<good-idea> 具体你可以搜索以下如何可以使用上。。。
<jusss> roylez_: .
<roylez_> jusss: .
<mayli> http://www.douban.com/link2?url=https%3A//join.me/lerry42cc
<kk> mayli,啥网址y join.me – Free Screen Sharing and Online Meetings
<jusss> roylez_: prometheus 坑
<roylez_> jusss: 必须的
<fhmdgxs> 使用不了
<jusss> roylez_: 美女成打酱油的了
<roylez_> jusss: emma stone么？
<roylez_> jusss: 不是emma...
<jusss> roylez_: 不是
<jusss> roylez_: charlize theron
<jusss> roylez_: 里面和黑人船长xxoo了没
<roylez_> jusss: 貌似有
<roylez_> jusss: 你干嘛不直接google：charlize theron nude
<roylez_> jusss: 我正在看 cockneys vs zombies
<fa1c0n> 大家好！
<kk> fa1c0n, 好.. .  ㍦ 
 * kenifanying 京东上买了一个宏碁的本本，有一个亮点，求再弄出几个亮点的方法，或者弄出硬盘坏道的方法，好换货～
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求bash删除的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391246 有没有删除一行的命令？？ 比如，我输入一条命令，但发现输入错了，如何将这一行删除？ 还比如，按上下键查找历史命令查了几条发现没有自己想要的，于是想自己输入，但当前行已显示了历史命令，如 …
<jusss> wp7的动态tile挺好看的
<jusss> 还有人在吗
<good-idea> fgets() 是不是要在linux下是不是会比linux多读取一个字符
<good-idea> fgets() 是不是在windows下会比linux多读取一个字符
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个可能和文件的打开方式有关吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果是按文本来打开，后面可能有个 \r 的问题。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我猜测的。
<jusss> laucher7的动态联系人格子很好，但想把其它的格子也这样设，不知道怎么
<jusss> 办
<good-idea>  我也这么人为， 因为我的一个程序拿到windows下没法运行（运行出错）
<good-idea> 用 C 的标准库。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果打开文件的时候，后面都加上 b 呢？
<jusss> 可能是缓冲区问题
<jusss> 我也不知道
<good-idea> 如果是的话， 如何解决这个移植问题。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 首先， 你要考虑你打开的文件是什么类型的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是文本文件还是二进制文件。
<jusss> 清调缓冲
<good-idea> 文本
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果是二进制文件的话，打开的时候，都用 rb wb 之类的方式应该就可以了。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • sis显卡童靴的福音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391248 sis显卡童靴的福音 veket7.82里面的conf拷贝过来 就可以达到 1280*768的分辨率，如果能把配置文件能出来就更好了，我的显卡是sis671的 直接U盘启动看视频在xp、下几乎没什么差别，希望哪位为ubuntu用户做个贡献 …
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果是文本文件的话，就要考虑这个文本文件会不会被别的编辑器修改。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果不会被别的编辑器修改，那么你也可以按二进制文件处理。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不然的话，大概就只能手动去掉 \r 了。
<good-idea> 照你这么一说， 这里面看来学问不少
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 纯文本文件，如果不加 b 的话，应该也是兼容的吧？大概。
<good-idea> 呵呵， Microsoft真是添麻烦。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 毕竟 windows 下面的很多编辑器，保存文本文件的时候都会自动加 \r 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 然后拿到 linux 下面，就发现多了个 \r 。
<good-idea> 我再该该试试看， 谢谢你 UbuntuTalk
<genio1> CyrusYzGTt: 用OpenConnect成功连接iqlink5.us: 14.49.0.36，但是发现速度没有啥变化，呵呵
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 而 windows 下，如果按文本文件来读，会自动过滤掉 \r ，按二进制文件来读，会留下 \r ，好像是这样，我记不清了。
<good-idea> 我记得刚用linux， 在linux下写的文件， 有windows的记事本打开， 怎么都变成一行了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不只是一行，中间会有一些黑块。
<good-idea> 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为记事本不能识别单纯 \n 的换行，它只认 \r\n 。
<good-idea> 那时觉得非常奇怪
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用写字板就好了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 写字板读文件支持 \r\n ，也支持 \n 。
<good-idea> 后来自己写了个自动添加\r的程序， 再后来发现， 原来有dos2unix, unix2dos 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我觉得只要不用记事本就可以了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用 notepad++ 之类的软件取代记事本。
<good-idea> 写字板和记事本有什么区别
<good-idea> linux下哪个输入法比较好？ 我觉得我这个输入法比较肏蛋， 想换个
<iyzsong> good-idea: =.= 不就scim,ibus,和fcitx么都试试
<good-idea> 目前是ibus， 我觉得不怎么好用。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 写字板支持不带 \r 的换行符。
<good-idea> 还是sougou好用。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] csslayer 貌似也说 linux 下的输入法现在还比不上 windows 下的。
<good-idea> 你难道人为比得上？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我在 windows 下用 qq 拼音的……
<mugebjgd> 谁说的
<mugebjgd>  fcitx好用的很
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 不是人
<fa1c0n> 额！ibus有个搜狗词汇包我用的也可以噢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] fcitx 的主要开发者说的……
<fa1c0n> fcitx界面不算太给力
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 我一到阿妹里卡 你们就都tmd的没了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有人问 csslayer ，有没有考虑过开发 fcitx4win ， csslayer 就是那么回答的。
<fa1c0n> 0.0
<good-idea> csslayer 是谁
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] fcitx 移植到 windows 下的话，除了是自由软件以外，可定制度高以外，卖点不多。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] csslayer 是 fcitx 的主要开发者。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] fcitx 本来是 yuking 开启的项目，现在 yuking 已经退出了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 目前接手 fcitx 的就是 csslayer ，他开发了好久了。
<good-idea> 对， windows的输入法确实够好了， 就是sougou有窃密行为而已。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 带有“云”字样的输入法，都不安全。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你不知道自己常打的词，什么时候就变到别人的屏幕上了。
<good-idea> fcitx-cloudpinyin.x86_64 : Cloudpinyin module for fcitx,  这个了（刚才yum search)
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 更不要说那些公司有可能出卖数据。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个似乎是连接了 google pinyin 的云词库。
<good-idea> 我在windows下用 google拼音， 发现老外造出的拼音也不错。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 会用 google 拼音的 api 生成一个推荐词。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] google pinyin 是中国人开发的吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 记得那个是李开复时代，在谷歌中国的项目里出现的。
<good-idea> 呵呵， 原来是这样
<good-idea> 我一用吓一条， 老外这么牛？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 以前还闹过谷歌拼音抄袭搜狗拼音词库的事件。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那以后，我就信不过谷歌拼音了。
<good-idea> 这个我也听说过
<good-idea> 你怎么看
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我不知道，我是后来才听说的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 搜狗拼音广告弹窗。
<good-idea> 天下乌鸦一般黑， 呵呵， 很有可能
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 微软拼音词库太小。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以，我现在用 qq 拼音，反正都是一路货，还是挑个“看上去干净”一点的吧。
<good-idea> 就是弹的我心烦， 我就转到Google拼音， 发现不错， 自己正好有个google账户， 可以使用同步功能。
<good-idea> 呵呵， 说的对， 挑个干净点的
<iyzsong> UbuntuTalk: [阿唔虫] 是什么 >.<
<parker> ....
<parker> hello
<kk> parker, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] UbuntuTalk 是个机器人。
<iyzsong> UbuntuTalk: 你怎么看?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 它的作用是让不同的协议互通。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 【问】 ubuntu12.10 pascal http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391250 我在windows下用的是 lazarus 在这个系统下。 我用的是 gvim 来打代码。pascal 语言。 下载的是fpc来编译。 问题是 如何 调试？ 这个系统的 lazarus 很难用。 几乎都是卡住。鼠标拖动就不行。 有的时候连点都点不了 …
<fa1c0n> 0.0.
<kven> 大家好啊
<kk> kven, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<kven> 新人报道 哈哈
<kven> ？
<kven> zby 朋友 你是哪里人啊？
<leon1984> 老外们说哪里地震了 D.C是哪里的缩写 7级
<kven> 加拿大
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我还以为是华盛顿……
<leon1984> 啊 用谷歌翻译看的我头疼
<leon1984> 能起名叫Nickserv呢？
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan 哦，编译内核不会啊，小菜..
<kven> 其实网上也有报道 挺可怜的
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan http://imagebin.org/233600,这个是错误状态
<omengye> 什么挺可怜的？
<kven> 人家七级地震呢...
<kven> 加拿大
<ofan> sst_c0n4shell: 打不开
<genio1> 刚才谁问我andriod如何连接iqlink？抱歉我记不起你的nickname了，因为清空了buffer一把
<leon1984> wordpress有中文的IRC么？？？
<kven> 怕是没有呢
<zby> 问一下:这里是呆久了就会超时吗？
<leon1984> 我找到几个中文IRC大多是linux
<leon1984> zby:貌似不会超时
<leon1984> zby:昨天挂了一天
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan http://imagebin.org/233600
<zby> 哦，谢谢！
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan 后面选项都是对号
<ofan> 看log
<ofan> sst_c0n4shell: vmware在cli下有个vmware...config的工具
<genio1> sst_c0n4shell: 是不是权限的问题
<ofan> 具体名字忘了
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan 日志是/tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-****.log 这个看不懂，图好像太大贴不上来
<kven> 其实纯linux挺好的  为何要在虚拟机下呢？
<ofan> sst_c0n4shell: 自己看，google咯
<sst_c0n4shell> genio1 不是
<ofan> sst_c0n4shell: vmware版本低的话可能不支持新内核
<kven> irssi挺好用的..
<sst_c0n4shell> kven 国内有些公司被微软强奸了
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan 那我重装吧
<kven> 比如像我以前学易语言编程 后来认识到自己的眼光太渺小 所以改学py 也就了无牵挂的换了整个linux
<genio1> sst_c0n4shell: 呵呵～
<zby> 为什么不用virtualbox呢
<leon1984> vmware看起来更专业
<zby> 。。。
<genio1> leon1984: 哈哈哈～
<sst_c0n4shell> ofan 对了，android机能手动修改某个配置文件，取消软件自启么，很多软件耍流氓，受不了
<leon1984> 你需要手机版的360 哈哈
<ofan> 不清楚
<kven> 个人意见 win系列下加上虚拟机 对自身不仅有限制 而且cpu占用率高
<leon1984> 在win下我努力让它看起来像kbuuntu 在ubuntu下我努力让它看起来像mac
<kven> 为了什么
<leon1984> 为了装B
<genio1> leon1984: 蛋疼...
<kven> .....
<sst_c0n4shell> 大家慢聊啊，谢谢大家的帮助
<kven> 傍晚了 该吃饭饭了 嘎嘎
<leon1984> 啊 发消息的时候 前面有 昵称：msg 我想知道这个“昵称：” 是手动打出来的还是有命令？ 像/msg那样的
<ysyk> 才五点，正是我上班时的下班时间
<kven> 这里的昵称就是命令的参数之一
<genio1> leon1984: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<kk> genio1 ⇪ ti: IRC基本命令说明 - Ubuntu中文
<kven> 双休日 今天休息 嘎嘎
<ysyk> 我首手写的，忘了pidgin如何自动了
<sst_c0n4shell> android有很多公司耍流氓啊，飞信杀掉进程自动重启，用avast扫，人果断报毒。还有搜狗输入法读取短信，联系人。各种自启动更是不想说
<kven> 推荐在字符界面下用irssi
<kven> 一来练习命令 二则装酷  嘎嘎
<ysyk> 用不习惯irssi
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 先安装Texlive.iso，再安装如gedit的latex插件时，为什么还要下载那么多tex-doc类似的包？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391260 RT。用光盘镜像完整安装好Texlive 2012后，打算安装gedit的latex插件编辑。结果发现会另外安装好多包，比如名称类似tex-doc XXX …
<leon1984> 是的 帮女生修电脑的时候就算能用图形界面也不要用 全部用命令
<cherrot> sst_c0n4shell, android上流氓软件一坨坨
<kven> 应该是为了兼容性问题吧
<kven> leon1984  你大大的坏  哈哈
<sst_c0n4shell> cherrot 就是，还有很多互联网行业的老大，这些公司被人们惯坏了
<genio1> 不明真相的群众围观...呵呵~
 * mayli 吃饭去
<kven> 同吃同吃
<mugebjgd> ofan: 擦 你还没睡觉
<kven> 才几点....
<mugebjgd> ofan:  我在考虑是否买galaxy nexus
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我也想买...
<mugebjgd> kven: 现在美国凌晨4点
<ysyk> 啊啊啊，又是这
<kven> 原来是这样啊 明白了
<ysyk> 去吃饭，闹心
<mugebjgd> adam8157 擦 我买不了
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 为撒子
<mugebjgd> adam8157 不认德国的信用卡
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 怎么会... google官网?
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 战败国的居然想买galaxy nexus
<mugebjgd> roylez .....
<roylez_> mugebjgd: 那玩意有啥好的
<adam8157> roylez_: 亲儿子嘛, 原装系统, 更新及时
<mugebjgd> 邪门了
<mugebjgd> 说我的信用卡有问题
<mugebjgd> adam8157 roylez 只认米国的信用卡
<flh> 请教如何去掉uuid挂接，改作/dev/sdaX
<mugebjgd> 艹艹艹艹艹艹艹
<flh> s根目录没办法弄了
<mugebjgd> flh: df看 直接改
<mugebjgd> flh: 直接改grub.cfg就是了
<flh> mugebjgd: 改过，不成功
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<flh> grub.cfg,,,其它是，根分区没办法
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 应该是改 fstab 吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] /etc/fstab 。
<flh> 是的，也改了，没效果
<mugebjgd> 靠 对 改 fstab
<mugebjgd> 我看我应该睡觉了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你说的“效果”是怎么看的？
<flh> /dev/sda6       /               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<flh> #UUID=b58aef3b-ebc3-4589-bf29-52db587bd25f /               ext3    errors=rem
<flh> 弄成上面了，结果还是显示uuid
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 显示？
<mugebjgd> adam8157 话说那google 店里买的和三星提供的有毛区别
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哪里的显示？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 没区别
<flh> df -t
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] df -t ？
<flh> 是的，输出难看，有uuid
<mugebjgd> adam8157 那你在天朝买就是了 我准备在amazon上买了
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 价格差不多? 天朝2200软妹币
<mugebjgd> adam8157 374.99
<mugebjgd> 刀
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 略贵, google官方349刀
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 你为啥不买合约机...
<mugebjgd> adam8157 呵呵 349是没含税的
<adam8157> mugebjgd: oh
<mugebjgd> adam8157 我刚才实验了下  $382.18
<mugebjgd> adam8157 美国境内
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 完整的命令是什么？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 各个州不同吧
<mugebjgd> adam8157 是 我在FL 税还算少的呢
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware Workstation 9引发kernel 3.5（包含最新版ubuntu）崩溃的解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391262 VMware自8.x.x版开始就对Linux的新版kernel（包括kernel 2.6.x以来）不适，最新版VMware Workstation 9更是在最新版k/ubuntu 12.10（运行在kernel 3.5上）上安装时就出现黑屏崩溃 …
<cherrot> rp-pppoe 怎么配置才能捕获到路由器发送的密码呢。。。
<dwjie> cherrot: 捕获路由器的密码 ？
<leon1984> 你是说抓包？ wireshark 不过我不知道怎么弄
<leon1984> wpa2不是还没有破解么
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • HON(Heroes of newerth)纽沃斯英雄 类DOTA网游 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391266 HON（ Heroes of newerth）中文译为纽沃斯英雄（注册账号即可游戏），是一款由美国S2 GAME开发的类dota的3D网游。 注册帐号： https://www.heroesofnewerth.com/create.php 游戏下载： http://www.heroesofnewe …
<hamo> adam8157 今天北大国际文化节...
<adam8157> hamo: 你去了?
<hamo> adam8157 .
<hamo> adam8157 你上课去了？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 学习很重要
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗！
<hamo> roylez_: 粗暴席！
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> ...
<hamo> ...
<hamo> roylez_: 三狗杀又被虐了？
<leon1984> 我刚才貌似看到GFW了大家赶紧围攻啊
<ysyk> ？？？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 昨天安装的12.04.1，今天都卡死两次了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391270 昨天安装的12.04.1，今天都卡死两次了，之前用fedora17都没有出现这问题，键盘和鼠标都不好使，因为没有重启键，关机后，再重启 HASEE:K450-I5 D1/ CPU:i5 3210M 内存容量：4GB DDR3 1333MHz 硬盘容 …
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 想换系统，比较纠结。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391271 debian sid和arch哪个更稳定一点？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 仗剑一游 — 2012-10-28 19:26
<maximagg> 哈哈哈哈
<bestwish> e
<Tom-Huang> call tianji`s
<bestwish> e .
<bestwish> can you speak chinese
 * maplebeats 操
<Tom-Huang> ok
<leon1984> 如果tor不能用 还有什么方法么？
 * adam8157 操!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lainme> 怎么了，这么多感叹号
<alvin_rxg> 键盘坏了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君
<genio1> 额。。。
<mayli> roylez_: 能把C去了么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我他妈气死了
<roylez_> mayli: c？
<roylez_> adam8157: 怎么了
<mayli> roylez_: +Ccjntz
<adam8157> roylez_: 不说了, 接个电话, 被教育了半小时, 当了半小时孙子
<roylez_> mayli: 我这种别人给的不行的吧
<alvin_rxg> ~
<alvin_rxg> 宁波移动：对不起，您拨叫的用户正被痛打中。
<roylez_> adam8157: 公司的？
<alvin_rxg> :D
<adam8157> roylez_: 表哥
<roylez_> adam8157: 我说呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 喝一听啤酒就好了
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 多大的事
<mayli> roylez_: 能解决这个问题的最终boss是？
<roylez_> mayli: adam8157
<mayli> roylez_: 看起来还是改日吧
<maplebeats> 改日 ？
<mayli> maplebeats: 你想多了吧
 * adam8157 何以解忧, 惟有德纲  http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac454012
<maplebeats> mayli: 我只是提醒你们一下
<bestwish> Transfusion,
<AK_47> maplebeats, 把你的awesome配置发给我
<maplebeats> AK_47: 我的配置很烂。。
<maplebeats> AK_47: https://github.com/maplebeats/configuration/tree/master/awesome
<kk> maplebeats ⇪ ti: configuration/awesome at master · maplebeats/configuration · GitHub
<cherrot> adam8157, 表哥跟你那么亲啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你签约的是，企鹅送你什么了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 两只企鹅。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 签约了？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 操
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你知道我们得到了什么么
 * maplebeats 老子从来没遇见过这么抠的公司
<cherrot> maplebeats, 什么？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 一副扑克！
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我得到的是两只10块钱成本的企鹅……
<cherrot> maplebeats, 估计是你leader玩剩下的。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我操啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, lol
<maplebeats> 真TM抠
<maplebeats> 连华为也会送个无线网卡什么的
<maplebeats> 一件T-shit也不错啊，摔
<cherrot> maplebeats, 听说华为6天工作制？
<imadper> 豆腐汤放糖放多了..
<imadper> 不开心
<cherrot> imadper, 好男银
<hamo> imadper: ...
<maplebeats> imadper: 豆腐汤还放糖！
<cherrot> imadper, 吃自己豆腐。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 因为有西红柿.
<imadper> cherrot: .... 滚粗...
<imadper> hamo: 你也饿了?
<jiero> cherrot:  我饿了
<hamo> imadper: 你是把你的豆腐做汤了？
 * jiero 发现自己就是吃生菜的料。
<jiero> hamo: 我昨天吃了 500g 青菜。
<maplebeats> jiero: 你就和青菜结婚吧
<hamo> jiero: 吃青菜不好使，要多吃豆腐！
<jiero> cherrot: 今天吃了 300g 胡萝卜
<jiero> hamo: 豆腐多难吃。
 * jiero 不吃任何豆制品。。。
<maplebeats> jiero: 你。。。吃东西前还要称一下？
<cherrot> jiero, 蚂蚁上树+醋溜藕片～
<AK_47> maplebeats, 那三个.lua是放~/.config
<jiero> maplebeats: 粗略估计不行？
<jiero> cherrot: 蚂蚁上书|？
<cherrot> jiero, 你吃之前都要称一下么
<maplebeats> AK_47: 别看我的配置文件，用了你会后悔一辈子
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 我现在有了可以放在身后的垫子～
<cherrot> jiero, 你没听过？
<AK_47> maplebeats, 我不会弄这些配置
<cherrot> jiero, 靠垫？ 用那个干啥
 * jiero 从来都在餐馆里挨饿-
<maplebeats> AK_47: 我当初也不会啊，用着用着自己就会了。。。
<AK_47> maplebeats, 别太谦虚了
<jiero> cherrot: 放在身后垫着 - 使得身体接触床为3点。因此不必锻炼腹肌了
 * cherrot 发现升级ubuntu后改动比较大啊……  各种异常……
<jiero> cherrot: ubuntu 是不能升级的，我升级后没好过一次。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 叫你用ubuntu，我同学前天装了个ubuntu，一直在我面前报怨
<jiero> maplebeats: 装了 arch 没抱怨的，因为都是字迹搞定。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 他i7的cpu,8G内存，被卡成狗了
<jiero> maplebeats: 没有预设，就不会有抱怨。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 灭了他
<jiero> maplebeats: 灭了他
<AK_47> 好机子啊
<cherrot> jiero, glibc貌似都升级了  这个是debian的问题吧
 * jiero 4年前的cpu都照样快速。
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.10下无法使用fcitx？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391283 日前升级到12.10，升级后自动删除了之前的fcitx， 升级后发现无法安装fcitx了，请问大家是否可以fcitx呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahyanglf — 2012-10-28 20:34
<cherrot> jiero, right~
<cherrot> jiero, 3年前的CPU照样爽死～
<jiero> cherrot: 昨天我测试 zero-k 了，看13人对战，fps只有 1～5 。我需要一个 i5
<jiero> cherrot: 不过能看我就足够满足了。
<cherrot> jiero, 你终于也有fps <10的时候了……
<jiero> cherrot: 一直都是啊。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 换成mate了
<cherrot> jiero, 其实是网速原因 你觉得呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 爽歪歪
<AK_47> maplebeats, 你用的什么宽带？
<maplebeats> AK_47: chinanet！
<jiero> cherrot: zero-k 是一个市售任何cpu都轻松占用率上 40% 的游戏。
<AK_47> 135/tcp  filtered msrpc
<AK_47> 139/tcp  filtered netbios-ssn
<AK_47> 445/tcp  filtered microsoft-ds
<AK_47> 1025/tcp filtered NFS-or-IIS
<AK_47> 3128/tcp filtered squid-http
<AK_47> 6000/tcp open     X11
<kk> AK_47:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cherrot> jiero, 望而却步。。
<jiero> cherrot: 为啥？
<jiero> cherrot: cpu 用 满了多正常。
<jiero> cherrot: 多好
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 嘛东西
<AK_47> maplebeats, 125.87.199.120是你的ip?
<maplebeats> AK_47:查我ip做什么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: gnome2....
<maplebeats> AK_47: 看来是的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<AK_47> 我扫描下
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的 从美国买不了google nexus
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不认德国信用卡
<abine1> mug
<leon1984> 怎么隐藏IP呢？
<abine1> mugebjgd: 你用现金就可买啊
<mugebjgd> abine1: 从google官网
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 哦
<abine1> ？？
<abine1> 有个硬盘无法启动了
<abine1> Ubuntu系统
<AK_47> jiero, 是不是用了路由器？
<abine1> 停留在GRUB的命令行界面
<jiero> AK_47: 什么意思？
 * maplebeats 谁来把我电脑黑掉吧，我好直接装成windows
 * maplebeats 我不想看到linux了
<cherrot> maplebeats, ....
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 开 ssh 给我。我半给你黑
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不错 提前适应工作
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 饭团，你。。。
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 开 ssh 给我。我帮给你黑
<jiero> AK_47:  因为我的电脑硬件弱。
<abine1> 你吧ssh给我们
<AK_47> 不是直连
<jhello> 请教个IRC命令 设置一个聊天室的永久的topic用什么命令啊
<maplebeats> 直接给ssh还不如我自己动手
<adam8157> maplebeats: 去了企鹅, 节操立马就掉了?
<abine1> 哈
<flh> hi
 * cherrot +1
<jiero> maplebeats:  本来就没节操吧。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157:早就没节操了
<imadper> adam8157: 看 cherrot 就知道.
<jiero> 他从来没有那种感觉
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<abine1> linux和QQ都是企鹅
<hamo> adam8157 ...
 * jiero 一直认为 maplebeats 是没节操的，所以可以买
<hamo> maplebeats: 你也去企鹅了？
<leon1984> jhello,/cs help set
<jhello> 3Q！
<jiero> abine1:  tux 是可以自己制造的
<maplebeats> hamo: 今天才卖的身
<abine1> 野生的
<hamo> maplebeats: 校招？
<jiero> maplebeats: 其实你早就准备好要卖了。
<maplebeats> hamo: 对
<jiero> hamo: 确定的面试
<imadper> maplebeats: 你的节操和贞操都没了... 节操给腾讯了. 贞操跟 hamo 了.
<abine1> QQ那个是比较肥的
<hamo> ...
<jiero> 。。。
<maplebeats> ....
<mugebjgd> 只能从amazon上买了
<abine1> ……
<jiero> mugebjgd: 买企鹅？
<imadper> 以后在淘宝店, 开一个店铺, 专门卖节操.
<maplebeats> 谁能告诉我aur怎么了
<jhello> leon1984 说是未知命令啊
<abine1> 买平板
<imadper> maplebeats: aurä¹±.
<imadper> maplebeats: 太乱了.
<hamo> imadper: 你已经没有节操了...还能卖啥？
<abine1> 神啊
<mugebjgd> maplebeats: 表示aur没有问题的路过
<abine1> 卖神
<alvin_rxg> aur 怎么了？
<imadper> maplebeats: 里面好多过时的包.
<maplebeats> he URL http://aur.archlinux.org/rpc.php?type=multiinfo&arg[]=archlinux-themes-balou&arg[]=bmpanel2&arg[]=broadcom-wl&arg[]=broadcom-wl-ck&arg[]=bumblebee&arg[]=cairo-ubuntu&arg[]=dkms-bbswitch&arg[]=ffmpeg-vdpau-vaapi&arg[]=gnuplot-py&arg[]=goldendict-git&arg[]=gstreamer-vaapi-git&arg[]=gtk-theme-adwaita-cupertino&arg[]=gtk2-theme-dust&arg[]=hello&arg[]=lib32-curl&arg[]=lib32-nvidia-utils-bumblebee&arg[]=lib32-turbojpeg&arg[]=lib32-virtualgl&arg[]=
<maplebeats> The URL http://aur.archlinux.org/rpc.php?type=multiinfo&arg[]=linux-ck-headers&arg[]=pidgin-lwqq-git&arg[]=qtqq-git&arg[]=scapy&arg[]=shank&arg[]=systemd-arch-units&arg[]=systemd-mongodb-units&arg[]=thunar-dropbox&arg[]=turbojpeg&arg[]=uni2ascii&arg[]=virtualgl&arg[]=xcursor-chrome-glass&arg[]=xcursor-obsidian&arg[]=xmradio-git returned error : 301
<maplebeats> 这是神马意思
<imadper> hamo: 滚粗, 渣蛤蟆.!
<hamo> imadper: 哎...何苦...
<sou_> 链接真长～
<AK_47> maplebeats, 扫描下我的
<maplebeats> AK_47: 不会！
<sou_> 哥们 暴库了？
<leon1984> jiero,你要先获得频道权限
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我发现gnome小组真是蛋疼了 mate用的好好的 什么都管用 弄个新版本 又慢又垃圾
<sou_> {"type":"error","results":"No request type\/data specified."}  ？
<AK_47> maplebeats, nmap不会吗？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 不会！
<sou_> 你想要的是这个吗？
<jhello> 我是频道管理员啊
<maplebeats> jhello: 你是被管理员吧
<jhello> 是啊
<leon1984> jiero,首先登陆创建频道的昵称 然后键入/cs RECOVER #房间名
<jhello> 未知命令啊。。
<jiero> leon1984:  什么啊。
<jhello> 我用的/msg chanserv recover获得的管理员
<jhello> 他在跟我说话。。。
<leon1984> jhello,然后键入 /cs set topiclock topic信息
<hamo> adam8157 看多撸上主席发那个
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac454012
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 张广泰全本 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<leon1984> jhello,房间名是多少啊
<hamo> roylez_:  不喜欢郭的单口
<jhello> #dut
<jhello> 对了 你进来呗～～
<leon1984> jhello,你没有开权限 只有被邀请才能进入
<jhello> 我试一下啊。。
<hamo> roylez_:  没有谦哥不幸福啊
<jiero> cherrot maplebeats roylez http://i.imgur.com/LdUtA.jpg 告诉这是什么这是什么病菌吃树？
<leon1984> jhello,你可以键入/mode #dut -i 开放频道
<maplebeats> jiero: 好多黑木耳
<jhello> 嗯。。我一直在找命令。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 是白的
<maplebeats> jiero: 不是粉的都不喜欢
<leon1984> 你们两个的名字真像 。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 粉的多么恶心。摸过一次。。。
 * hamo 果然好多黑木耳
<kk> 新 东北校区 • 长春工业大学人文信息学院。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391284 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZeroCn — 2012-10-28 20:54
<jhello> 还是未知命令。。
<jhello> 晕了
<AK_47>  kk
<flh> 讨论什么啊？
<jiero> flh: 怎么玩好玩
<AK_47> irc的ip不太准啊
<leon1984> jhello, "/mode #dut -i"
<leon1984> jhello,你得到频道权限了吗？ recover命令
<jhello> 得到了啊。。
<jhello> 我都用topic设置了一个话题了
<hamo> roylez_: 我去服务器上搞了啊。。。
<roylez_> hamo: .
<xiangfu> hi
<kk> xiangfu, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<xiangfu> l
<ILYG> 大家好 ~　　
<ILYG> 进入请先查看频道主题 /topic  是什么意思？
<jhello> 字面意思。。
<ILYG> 额~　　好吧
<ILYG> 我想了解一下 关于 Lubuntu 的问题！
<ILYG> Lubuntu 自称是省资源和功耗的   但是大小跟Ubuntu 一样大 。是不是有点大了？
<mugebjgd1> ILYG: 你很聪明 根据大小就知道那个快 那个慢了
<ILYG> 哦 抱歉
<ILYG> 我不是这个意思
<imadper> 想根据大小比速度. 请参考血狮.
<ILYG> 我是想 根据官网上对Lubuntu功能的解说   他会更轻便一些
<mugebjgd1> XD
<mugebjgd1> ILYG: 最轻便的是 用个轻量级别的wm
<ILYG> 但是没有 ，我在找一个类似PE 一样小瞧可方便安装的系统
<ILYG> WM？
<jiero> 默认稳定且功能安装够好的发行办。
<imadper> ILYG: puppy linux
<jiero> ILYG: 管理窗口的程序叫WM
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] xfce 如何修改默认的工作区快捷键？
<imadper> ILYG: core linux
<imadper> ILYG: tiny linux
<imadper> ILYG: archLinux
<ILYG> wow ~~
<hamo> imadper: 看多撸上主席发的那个
<ILYG> 让我消化一下吧
<ILYG> @-@
<imadper> hamo: 给传送们
<hamo> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac455355
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 荷兰超‘屌’少年 用J8跳breaking！把女评委眼睛都拉直了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imadper> hamo: 你真gaoji
<wodesuck> 掉节操
<maplebeats> 你们又gaoji
<mugebjgd1> hamo: 好老的视频
<mugebjgd1> hamo: 你真out
<hamo> 。。。
<imadper> adam8157:http://www.6pm.com/timbuk2-commute-2-0-small-cement-algae-green-cement
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Timbuk2 Commute 2.0 (Small) Cement/Algae Green/Cement - 6pm.com
<roylez_> mugebjgd1: 死战败国的，居然敢侮辱战胜国的两栖动物
<mugebjgd1> ro
<mugebjgd1> roylez XD
<ILYG> 我想问一下 LiveCD 能不能被设置成加载到 内存中？
<leon1984> ILYG, 你想怎么样？
<ILYG> 就是那种轻量级的Linux  LiveCD  启动的时候直接加载到内存！
<ILYG> 我想那个一般是加载到硬盘的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] puppy linux
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 可以试试
<leon1984> ILYG, 那不懂了
<ILYG> puppy 貌似停止更新了~
<ILYG> Tinycore 怎么样
<ILYG> 有用过的么？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我还不知道怎么把Tiny Core烧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 把tinycore装到U盘，从U盘启动。
<ILYG> 从U盘启动貌似不难吧
<jhello> leon1984, 我回来了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我是一次都没成功过的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 但用虚拟机倒是可以启动。
<ILYG> 你可以试试不要烧录  而是用启动器启动ISO
<ILYG> Vboot 可以做到  启动ISO
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 懒得试了。我现在用Chakra用得很爽。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 现在已经失去了折腾的动力了。
<ILYG> chakra 好大~
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 嗯！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ISO有1.5GB
<ILYG> 有什么其他功能么？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 和其他大众发行版没太多区别
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 就是一采用KDE桌面的发行版。基于Arch的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 所以可以滚动更新。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.10各种特效怎么设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391288 火焰字，雨滴，3d效果等怎么设置？新立得中把compiz的都装了，好像有冲突，直接系统崩溃不能进~求高手指教~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 一如既wang — 2012-10-28 21:51
<ILYG> 哦~
<ILYG> 有用过XBMC的么？
<ILYG> 好不好用？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好用。不过我电脑配置有点低，所以跑起来有点卡。
<ILYG> 什么配置才能正常运行？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] intel core i3 cpu，2GB ram，独显
<eexpress> 5年前的机器，跑不动的，不能叫Linux系统。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我的是6年前的机器
<leon1984> 我10年前的机子还在 联想1+1 开关坏了
<good-idea> 谁有中文的斜体， 发个给我， 不胜感激， 主要是我不知道中文斜体应该叫什么名字， 中文宋体文件一般是 simsun.ttf， 斜体了
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
 * cherrot 妈的  最近网络一直在震荡啊
<good-idea> 18大来了， 不震不行阿
<cherrot> good-idea, 严重影响效率。。。 考虑花钱买ssh了。。
<ILYG> SSH ?
<ILYG> 为什么不用 Goagent 之类的？
<cherrot> ILYG, 怎么？
<ILYG> 除非要下载东西  不然一般SSH 用的很少
<ILYG> Goagent 我看Youtube 视频 跟优酷一样快。。。。。
<ILYG> <cherrot> ?
<alvin_rxg> ?
<sou_> ILYG: 想问一下你用的什么浏览器？
<ILYG> Chrome ?
<ILYG> 怎么了？
 * cherrot 我擦 code.google.com 全面遭封。。
<cherrot> ILYG, 北京的ip最近貌似有些悲剧
<ILYG> 哦~
<ILYG> 理解
<ILYG> 你可以试试HTTPS连接
<ILYG> https://code.google.com
<kk> ILYG ⇪ ti: Google Code
<ILYG> 管用么？
<cherrot> ILYG, thanks:)
<ILYG> u r welcome
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • gnome真的慢吗？如何定制优化？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=391296 作为linux阵营两大重量级dm之一，似乎人人都在说gnome慢、臃肿。 我见过很多这样的观点：gnome之所以慢（包括kde），是因为它集成了太多不必要的东西，如果xfce/fvwm/awesome东西装多了同样慢 事实上 …
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<flh> gnome3有没有桌面快捷方式？
<wzssyqa> char a[] = "fjdfjdjfjdklfjdkjfkdj"; a[5]='\0'; printf(a);  为啥最后会有个 %
<AK_47> 我开了
<AK_47> maplebeats,
 * jusss 问个问题，需要telnet上一个机器执行一些指令，能把用户名和密码通过管道传输过去吗
<imadper> wzssyqa: 我的任何程序输出, 最后都带一个%....
<imadper> wzssyqa: 你再输出一个\n, 看看%在\n前面还是后面.
<wzssyqa> imadper: 找到原因了吗？
<wzssyqa> imadper: 加了\n 就没有%了
<imadper> wzssyqa: 不知道... perl -e "print 'xxx'" 就有%, 换行也就没有了...
<imadper> 不知道是不是zsh的工呢.
<imadper> 功能.
<AK_47> jusss,
<jusss> AK_47: 你知道吗
<jusss> ak
<AK_47> 不知道
<AK_47> 一般用ssh
<wzssyqa> imadper: 的确，使用bash就好了
<imadper> wzssyqa: 难道是zsh告诉你他帮你换行了?
<jusss> imadper: 用户名和密码存在一个文本文件里，怎么用telnet连过去
<AK_47> jusss, cp
<imadper> jusss: cat 文本文件; telnet
<imadper> 要背下来用户名和密码
<duanhuiqiang> 请问：开始播放本地视频时有一段刺耳的杂音，无论是使用mplayer还是vlc都存在
<AK_47> 谁来帮我测试下ssh?
<imadper> duanhuiqiang: 喇叭坏了.
<duanhuiqiang> 播放音频文件没有问题
<duanhuiqiang> 网络视频也没有问题
<jusss> imadper: 用管道符或重定向能吗
<wzssyqa> imadper: 看起来是
<imadper> jusss: 不是. 是背下来. 然后自己输入.
<jusss> imadper: 就比如让你用脚本写个破解对方账号的脚本
<imadper> jusss: 你想爆破?
<AK_47> imadper, 帮我测试下ssh
<imadper> jusss: 天真... telnet没用过几次, 不了解
<imadper> AK_47: 怎么测?
<imadper> ...
<AK_47> 看pm
<jusss> imadper: 实际问题是我们做一个实验，需要telnet的到一台机子上，但等的人太多，你刚等上去就被挤掉了，根本没法在远端机子上配置东西，所以想写个脚本
<imadper> 去真机做呗.
<flh> gnome3有没有桌面快捷方式？又来了，请教！
<imadper> 啥实验? 我大学四年, 实验课全翘掉了.
<jusss> imadper:...真机是华为的softco9500
<jusss> imadper: 软交换机
<alvin_rxg> 本地配置完，  scp 到服务器上去不就可以了？
<imadper> 华为? 难道是交换机啥的?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: win
<jusss> win xp
<jusss> alvin_rxg: telnet能用脚本登陆吗
<jusss> c的winsock都忘了，而且实验室的机子没装编译器。。。
<imadper> 呦, 你还会winsock?
<jusss> imadper: ...只知道一点点
<jusss> imadper: 脚本telnet登陆并执行一些指令在远端机子上，能吗
<imadper> 你问了半天了, 我要是会就告诉你了
<jusss> imadper: perl不能实现吗
<imadper> 问题不是用啥脚本. 是我不会telnet
<jusss> bat能实现是最好的
<alvin_rxg> perl -e '`telnet blabla`'
<jusss> imadper: ...
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 要是这么简单... 还用perl干嘛... 直接bash了.
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 能用脚本telnet远端机子并配置吗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 发挥管道符重定向符的用处吧
<alvin_rxg> arpspoof
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ...
<jusss> MeaCulpa_: 问个问题，在win下需要登陆到一台华为软交换机上做一些配置，但登陆的人太多，刚连上就被挤掉了，能用脚本写个telnet登陆并配置一些东东吗
<imadper> jusss: 你登录的命令是啥?
<jusss> imadper: telnet 192.168.1.201
<imadper> jusss: 有你问得时间, 早就去网上查完了.
<imadper> jusss: 那你就 telnet 192.x.x.x < command.txt
<jusss> imadper: 不知道关键词
<jusss> imadper: 试过了，
<jusss> imadper: 不行
<imadper> jusss: 那你问不出来. 我们没环境.
<jusss> imadper: 包括type a.txt|telnet xxxx
<jusss> imadper: 这个应该没啥特殊的吧，比如你知道一个漂亮妹子的机子开着telnet.但你不知道用户名和密码，你就开始用脚本破解它，并偷取妹子的果照
<imadper> jusss: 没读懂特殊和后面的例子有啥关系.
<jusss> imadper: 好吧！没关系。。。
<jusss> imadper: 妹子的果照在向你招收，赶快用脚本破解它吧
<imadper> 妹子裸照随便找个网站就有一堆.
<imadper> 浪费时间破解干嘛?
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> imadper: 比如是你心仪的妹子
<imadper> jusss: 一个到处存裸照的妹子让我心仪?
<imadper> 你有这时间, 去superuser问多好.
<imadper> 这个房间只适合扯淡.
<imadper> 或者去#shell
<jusss> imadper: 我记忆中我好像用bash解决过这个问题
<alvin_rxg> 有个心仪的妹子，就该上去说：“你好，我想认识你”
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 恩, 对!
<imadper> jusss: 有心仪的妹子就去破解人家电脑, 渣人品.
 * imadper 说实话, 管妹子要裸照, 比要ip容易一些... 毕竟妹子直到裸照是啥, 不一定知道ip
<alvin_rxg> *iPhone
<AK_47> 安卓上有什么irc软件?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我们大二分班后我心仪上了一个妹子，突然发现我们大一一起上了一年的体育课二
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 而我一直没注意到她
<alvin_rxg> 两回事
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那个破解telnet脚本咋写
<AK_47> jusss, 你手机上用的什么软件？
<jusss> AK_47: andchat
 * jusss 在mtk上的android里跑着wp7的launcher7和ios5的status bar. cool
 * jusss 睡觉
<flh_> 深夜好
<flh_> 都睡了？
<flh_> kk:
<kk> flh_, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍚ 
<flh> 早上好
<flh> 机器人好啊
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 是时候出来溜溜了
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Württemberg Chamber Orchestra - Concerto No. 3 in G Major for Violin and Orchestra, K. 216: II. Adagio
<cleamoon> 人都死哪去了？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 周一了，要好好休息，预备工作。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, ...都忘了
<fivesheep> cleamoon: yo
<cleamoon> fivesheep, yo
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 溜什么？
<mugebjgd> 刚才和同事出去吃午饭买东西
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 美国开车还是很容易的
<ofan> fivesheep: yo
<ofan> mugebjgd: 老色鬼到美国了？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 昨天就到了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 买不了google galaxy nexus
<ofan> mugebjgd: 飞了几个小时？
<ofan> 貌似要绕地球大半圈
<mugebjgd> ofan: 10个
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我是东海岸
<mugebjgd> ofan: 又不是西海岸
<kk>  06:31
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] kk 的反应好慢。
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 为什么买不了nexus？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 不支持德国的信用卡
<mugebjgd> 不过还不如回德国买
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你用的不是visa？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 难道美国更贵？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: master
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 没便宜多少
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 美国382刀 德国308欧
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, master美国不能用吗？这还真不知道...
<mugebjgd> 德国的不认 傻逼google
<ofan> mugebjgd: nexus 10?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是 手机
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-21
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu-gnome-13.10,flash 中文乱码，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450690 ubuntu-gnome-13.10里，安装flash，和微软雅黑字体后，firefox访问开心词场（http://cichang.hujiang.com/home），并开始背单词的flah后，中文依然乱码，似乎系统并没有使用微软雅黑字体。该如何让flash中文字体设为微软雅黑呢？ 统计信
<^k^> ─> 息: 发表于 由 lvtea — 2013-10-21 7:50
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：ubuntu12.04无线网显示连接但不能上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450691 安装版本为12.04,有线网没有问题，无线网显示连接正常，但是无法打开网页也无法下载更新 我的无线使用路由器，Win7下连接无误 网络信息： ping路由器上其他主机，没有回复 netstat命令结果： destination Gatew
<^k^> ─> ay Netmask interface 169.254.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 wlan0 2001:da8:204:1416:: :: 64 wlan0 请高手指教问题出在哪里，谢谢！ 统 …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 哪个视频编辑软件有这些功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450692 1.将一组图片按指定帧数转成视频。 2.对视频的画面大小进行裁切和放大。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice-06 — 2013-10-21 8:21
<jiero> 山东秋冬差异太小了。
<jiero> 夏天直通
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam cs起源卡在启动画面怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450693 13.10 驱动304.88 启动后一直没反应，请问还需要装什么包吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaodon24 — 2013-10-21 8:58
<mayli> ^k^: !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<mayli> ^k^: 中文字体问题(不知道能不能自动回复)
<^k^> mayli, 我不知道如果我能。  09:15 
<^k^> mayli, 为什么不呢？  09:16 
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<MeaCulpa1> 早
<MeaCulpa> z工业区
<MeaCulpa> 早
 * tenzu 拜神
<tenzu> 论坛竟然502了
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<^k^> mayli: .. .. ..
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<MeaCulpa1> 屁精真是麻烦
<eexpress> tenzu: github也死了
<eexpress> MeaCulpa1: 来linphone
<yuxans> eexpress: fatal: unable to connect to github.com:
<yuxans> github.com[0: 192.30.252.130]: errno=Connection timed out
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<MeaCulpa1> eexpress: 那是啥
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Python最全视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450694 无意中在网上发现的一套Python视频教程，比较全面，应该还不错的。欢迎留言。 Python（KK 英语发音：/ˈpaɪθən/）, 是一种面向对象、直译式计算机程序设计语言，由Guido van Rossum于1989年底发明，第一个公开发行版发行于1991年。Python语法简洁而
<^k^> ─> 清晰，具有丰富和强大的类库。它常被昵称为胶水语言，它能够很轻松的把用其他语言制作的各种模块（ …
<eexpress> 我都pull一上午了。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa1: sip最流畅的啊
<imtxc> 早
<MeaCulpa> .
 * MeaCulpa 听不懂阿姨在说啥
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 昨晚没有跟当当过么～
<MeaCulpa1> imtxc: 他昨晚都回bj了吧
<imtxc> 好吧…………
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<^k^> mayli: .. .. ..
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 土
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 阿当畅游上海时装周呢
<imtxc> 不是逛了城隍庙和静安寺么
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 阿当不是发推要返回帝都了么?
<imtxc> 话说推特上为什么总有很多我没有 follow 的人的推出现
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 应该昨天就回了吧，来上班了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 私密你的？
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<MeaCulpa> Twit不靠谱啊，不让follow了，我达到上限了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是，就是在我 发访问https://twitter.com/ 的时候出现
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Twitter
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 哦了,他去拜会你了么 ?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 推广啊
<imtxc> 好吧…………
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 面基了两顿饭而已
<tenzu> imtxc: 已fo的人retweet了吧
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 宰壕当了么?
<imtxc> tenzu: 应该是推广的吧
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 终于给自己的网站完成了支付宝的集成，纪念一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450695 自己利用业余时间做了一个高清视频教程在线观看的网站（爱酷学习网，并配有移动客户端），考虑到以后有可能会有收费视频教程（绝大多数视频是不会收费的，只有少数确实有很大的价值的视频会收取少量
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 没吧，过会儿估计他就上班上线了
<imtxc> tenzu: 仔细一看，看真有转推的
<imtxc> iMadper: 来来，好多光棍的帐号借我一用？
<iMadper> imtxc: 用吧
<imtxc> iMadper: msg id 过来～
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼好
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要搜那个《美姐》 来着，没搜到
<MeaCulpa2> 啥片子
<imtxc> 不知道，说是什么文艺情欲片？
<eexpress> 难道今天，海底光缆又断了？
<eexpress> imtxc: 是说那4k高高清的av?
<imtxc> eexpress: 。。。。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 没那么大带宽。。
<tenzu> iMadper: yo,刚才收快递去了
<eexpress> tenzu: 收了一个越南新娘？恭喜疼疼
<tenzu> eexpress: 留给你家崽崽当童养媳
<iMadper> eexpress: 神, 早
<eexpress> 你这太不厚道了。
<eexpress> 养个女儿，留着吧。 tenzu
<eexpress> iMadper: 摸摸
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 反momo eexpress 
<eexpress> httpsgithub 都不通。光缆真断了
<iMadper> eexpress: 断了???
<iMadper> eexpress: 什么情况?
<eexpress> 反正吧。才几个国外的网站，都不开
<eexpress> 本地想象？大家测试
<eexpress> 现象。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 我这里毫无压力...
<iMadper> eexpress: 我还上着rh的bugzilla呢... 光缆断了, 我们就可以放假了
<lpy> 什么情况。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 我这里没有断啊
<lpy> https 的github 上不了
<mayli> ht!get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<mayli> https://github 正常
<^k^> mayli ⇪ ti: 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<lpy> owo
<imtxc> 晕，那个电影咋找不到了捏
<imtxc> 谁有迅雷会员什么的帮忙找找？
<imtxc> gfrog_not_here: 我预订了乃的贴纸哇，速速运过来
<imtxc> kindle 掉漆了，弄个贴纸贴上
<eexpress> lpy: 你哪里的。难道地域问题
<eexpress> 查， iMadper imtxc 里面内部vpn出去的？lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 就算有 VPN 也得走海底啊
<lpy> 广东
<eexpress> 鬼知道vpn咋走的。kk不也没取到嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 我直接走也能到啊
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你的通不。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa2:
<eexpress> 上海的口，完蛋了？
<eexpress> 北方难道走的俄罗斯的口？lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 来个链接我看看
<MeaCulpa2> eexpress: 通啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 看来是乃家宽带断了。。。
<eexpress> 啥链接，就github
<eexpress> imtxc: 一边去，我这光纤
<iMadper> eexpress: vpn难道是卫星上网?
<eexpress> iMadper: 额，你们太高级了
<iMadper> eexpress: 反正, 海底光缆没断...
<eexpress> 草。文件取不下来
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 开一个vpn给我算了。 iMadper
<sad_niac> 有什么好用的vpn推荐下
<liuzhoou> eexpress: github 连不上了
<eexpress> ssh上身附体
<eexpress> liuzhoou: 你哪里呢，看来普遍现象了
<mayli> eexpress: 我这里正常
<liuzhoou> eexpress: 上海广电网
<iMadper> eexpress: 内网, 开不了...
<eexpress> 上海居然正常
<iMadper> 我这里完全正常.
<eexpress> The ECDSA host key for git.ubuntu.org.cn has changed,
<imtxc> 完全正常啊
<eexpress> 帝都的一边去。全国人们的经费都被你们用了啊
<eexpress> 都卫星上网了。nnnnd
<imtxc> ……………………
<lpy> ..........
<eexpress> imtxc: 你们还不开始考试？赶紧考试啊，要不是非法打工
<imtxc> eexpress: 考试？
<eexpress> gfrog: 噶嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 啥考试？
<eexpress> imtxc: 这都不知道？
<imtxc> eexpress: 不知道啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 有啥新情况
<eexpress> 教授说的。要考试
<eexpress> 自己搜索，进京非法打工
<eexpress> roylez: 臭屁乐乐，网络还好不
<imtxc> 次哦 eexpress 那以后企业是不是得发北京工作签证了
<eexpress> imtxc: 打工执照。lol
<roylez> eexpress: 好垃圾
<eexpress> roylez: 才看到你的照片了
<eexpress> roylez: 武汉车展，你用手机在拍美女的上围，是吧。
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> eexpress: 我没有执照呢
<gfrog> eexpress: 神。
<imtxc> gfrog: 瓜
<gfrog> imtxc: 屎开
<imtxc> gfrog: 贴纸还在不
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<imtxc> gfrog: 八百里加急骑车送过来
<imtxc> 你们的 kindle 掉漆么？
<gfrog> imtxc: 屎开
<imtxc> ………………
<huntxu> imtxc: nexus掉漆
<huntxu> gfrog: 娃娃
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> eexpress: 湊仔神
<RainFlying> Nexus 4 & Nexus 10 用户路过
<huntxu> iMadper: ntr失敗的渣
<imtxc> huntxu: 帅胡须
<huntxu> happyaron: 啊蓉蓉也在
<jyf> iMadper: 有别家的泄露 但是目前没数据放出来 另外北京市政府出了个大数据平台 可以上去浏览下 没准能找到工作人员疏忽放上去的数据
<iMadper> jyf: 恩, 好吧, 谢谢了~
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃又改名儿
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • daemon 进程的描述符奇怪的0，2，3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450696 大家好： 最近我在学习守护进程，也写了个测试代码。 为了结合syslog，所以我把最后一段fd检查放在日志了。 现在遇到问题，如果直接使用变量fd记录的话，可以获取0，1，2，这个和书上一样。 Code: int            fd0; int         
<^k^> ─>   fd1; int            fd2; fd0 = open("/dev/null", O_RDWR); fd1 = dup(0); fd2 = dup(0); 但如果我直接 Code: syslog(LOG_INFO,"new …
<huntxu> 神馬甲多，高峰時占了本頻道用戶列表的一半
<imtxc> …………………………
<jyf> iMadper: 如果有找到什么 记得与我共享
<imtxc> jyf: …………
<huntxu> iMadper: 你改從家庭數據入手了？
<iMadper> jyf: 有个1.7g的, 解压完了是7.8g的sql-server数据库备份文件
<iMadper> huntxu: ????
<iMadper> jyf: 不过我没有windows, 没法导入.
<iMadper> jyf: mysql不认那东西
<iMadper> jyf: 微软特有格式.
<imtxc> iMadper: 里面是什么数据
<iMadper> imtxc: 酒店
<imtxc> iMadper: 哪家？
<jyf> iMadper: 那就是上次那个
<iMadper> jyf: 你那个解压完了才3g呀
<jyf> iMadper: csv的是别人把他倒入sqlserver以后整理出来的
<imtxc> 还是 2000w 行那个啊
<iMadper> jyf: 哦, 好吧...
<jyf> iMadper: 智力捉急诶
<iMadper> jyf: 我不知道呀
<jyf> iMadper: 你想想 数据库镜像本来就会比plain text大呀
<iMadper> jyf: 我没想到会大这么多
<jyf> iMadper: 因为还有索引什么的啊
<jyf> 这么大数据 明显会有索引的 我能想到的 至少身份证肯定加索引了
<jyf> iMadper: 想了下 是我的问题 对你太苛求了
<iMadper> jyf: 不不不, 是我傻逼
<imtxc> jyf: 我只从里面找到了3个熟人的信息…………
<iMadper> jyf: 我不知道会大这么多
<iMadper> jyf: 3g -> 8g
<imtxc> 你俩太客气了……
<jyf> imtxc: 三个熟人不错了
<jyf> iMadper: 不是  是因为你平时不做这块 对这个不了解很正常 就像问我内核里的东西 我也完全是不知道一个道理
<iMadper> jyf: :-)
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的名字不算大众名字啊，居然也有重名
<iMadper> imtxc: 没找到认识的人
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀
<jyf> iMadper: 我要提升自己的逼格 至少表面上要对人be nice
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过显然不认识我
<iMadper> imtxc: 显然不是我
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，
<iMadper> jyf: agreed
<jyf> 可以搜那些本地身份证号码开头的人啊 iMadper
<jyf> imtxc:
<huntxu> jyf: 你這做法和我的一樣
<jyf> 这样你就知道哪些人是有钱的了
<huntxu> jyf: 搜當地的，然後搜生日
<jyf> huntxu: 英雄所见
<imtxc> jyf: 我直接搜的我家名字
<JuncoJet> %C6 好久没IRC了 ~
<jyf> huntxu: 我是搜当地的 然后看看有什么人是住比较豪华点的酒店的
<JuncoJet> 今天无意中搜索的频道的聊天记录才回来的
<huntxu> jyf: 比如xxxxxx1987xxxx 大概出來的人就有機會認識 =.=
<huntxu> jyf: 前後兩年 lol
<jyf> huntxu: 这个意义不大
<imtxc> jyf: 那个文件里面不是都是汉庭么
<jyf> imtxc: 不光是吧 好像是一个酒店订房系统的数据 服务的应该不是只有汉庭吧
<huntxu> jyf: 你覺得保險公司出信息泄露險有市場不
<imtxc> huntxu: 那信息泄漏导致的损失没有办法评价吧？
<jyf> huntxu: 会有市场 但是保险公司未必愿意推出这种服务
<jyf> huntxu: 你比如说 医疗保险 他们并不会来干涉你的日常生活 饮食习惯什么的 可是信息泄露这种东西 如果他不干涉你的日常使用习惯 那有的人是必然泄露啊
<jyf> 要不要赔付是个大问题
<huntxu> imtxc: 當然前提是要投保者自己保証自己日常注意啊，就像買壽險的不能自殺一樣
<jyf> huntxu: 而且最关键是 赔钱没用！
<knightmade> 网络安装ubuntu 13.10 desktop出现问题，求助
<huntxu> jyf: 損害顯然要定在受信息泄漏的負面幹擾之上
<jyf> 在乎隐私的人 光赔钱是解决不了问题的
<huntxu> jyf: 賠錢給你打官司嘛
<JuncoJet> :q
<knightmade> 怎么加载 filesystem.squashfs 啊？
<JuncoJet> = =、我去 VIM用多了……
<jyf> huntxu: 我倒是想他们推出通货膨胀保险
<knightmade> 启动参数加上 fetch=tftp://ip/ubuntu/filesystem.squashfs 没有效果
<huntxu> jyf: 你不怕他們把你投保的錢全買黃金的話。。。
<knightmade> 有人知道吗？
<jyf> huntxu: 比如米面水电 这种东西 定个通货膨胀率  如果到时候统计发现超过了 保险公司给赔付超出部分
<huntxu> knightmade: 具體報錯是怎樣的
<onlylove> 拿到offer不想去了……靠这怎么回事
<huntxu> jyf: 政策主導的國家不可行啊，除非投保者願意把政府因素當作不可抗力考慮。。。
<jyf> huntxu: 保险公司不就这样？ 你见过帝都的医疗保险公司拒绝给你投保么？
<huntxu> jyf: 比如三胖的國度，哪天他突然覺得該貶值怎麽辦
<knightmade> 也没有报错，只是启动后进入  (initramfs) [ 5.960083] Switched to clocksource tsc
<jyf> huntxu: 关键在于那个约定的膨胀率啊
<huntxu> jyf: 定太高沒人買啊
<huntxu> knightmade: 啟動進initramfs也不正常了啊
<jyf> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/168811-new-nano-material-could-boost-solar-panel-efficiency-as-high-as-80  这个是大杀器！！！
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ New nano-material could boost solar panel efficiency as high as 80% | ExtremeTech
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃的体检报告拿到了？
<jyf> huntxu: 你咋知道 不同人的想法不一样
<jyf> huntxu: 有的人还根本不买保险呢
<knightmade> huntxu: 不知道我的启动参数对不对。。。
<knightmade> kernel ubuntu/vmlinuz.efi
<knightmade> append initrd=ubuntu/initrd.lz devfs=nomount load_ramdisk=1 ramdisk_size=1024000 fetch=tftp://ip/ubuntu/filesystem.squashfs vga=791
<huntxu> gfrog: 一早拿到了啊
<huntxu> knightmade: 我也不知道，沒試過網絡安裝，也不會gru2
<huntxu> knightmade: 啟動信息沒能看出tftp正常拿到了沒麽
<knightmade> 系统能引导，说明 vmlinux.efi 和 initrd.lz都拿到了
<knightmade> 可最大的家伙 filesystem.squashfs，不知道怎么弄过来，不知道内核启动参数该怎么设
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 请教云端运算虚拟机实作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450697 目前是翻Linux虚拟机的书 书上是用Ubuntu的OS 做WIN7虚拟机 我是用VMware装Ubuntu 但我光弄通网路就用了两三天== 有弄过虚拟机云端运算的大神们 我这样做可行吗？ 毕竟不是原OS就是Ubuntu的 请问有相关经验的大大能指点? 拜托拜托 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 qwertyu0988 — 2013-10-21 11:43
<knightmade> 有人网络安装过 ubuntu吗？ 求助哦～～
<knightmade> 或者谁知道怎么解开 initrd.lz ？
<RainFlying> 我用 virt-install 网络安装的，233
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.10登录界面Light Display Manager是神马 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450698 如题，升级完系统后，在系统登陆界面，也就是输入系统密码的界面多了这么一个选项，可是无论怎么输入密码都提示密码错误。有那位大神知道这是干什么的吗，怎么用啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 风随意动 — 2013-10-
<^k^> ─> 21 11:54
<knightmade> 大哥，virt-install不是网络安装啊，只不过是用远程终端登录上去，安装虚拟机而已啊。安装媒介在服务器本地。
<RainFlying> 扯淡吧。 virt-install -l 选项没用过？
<knightmade> 我说的是 pxe 网络安装。
<knightmade> 没人弄过吗？
<RainFlying> virt-install -l 选项会从网络上下载 Initrd 和 vmlinuz 然后解开，引导，然后通过网络开始安装。
<knightmade> 我不是按装虚拟机，我是要安装物理机
<jyf> knightmade: 弄个虚拟机 硬盘走真机的 装完以后再物理机启动就行了 当初我就是这么装系统的
<knightmade> jyf: 我的目的是做无人值守的远程自动安装环境，由于部署和故障恢复。
<jyf> knightmade: 哦 good luck
<knightmade> 目标机器所在地是异地，没有人IT人员。
<knightmade> 如果那边有人都会弄虚拟机了，那还不如直接装系统得了。
<iMadper> knightmade: 你生成initramfs的时候, 就要把想要的/启动必须的模块加载进去
<jyf> iMadper: 我在想 网络启动的 是否可以虚拟个tty给远程用
<knightmade> <@iMadper>： 怎么加？能具体说说么？
<iMadper> knightmade: 这一步的操作在不同的发行版里面不同, 比如, 我这里是修改mkinitcpio.conf就行了.
<knightmade> 哦，修改initrd吗？
<iMadper> knightmade: 我不知道你的发行版怎么解释这些.
<iMadper> knightmade: 反正我这里只需要把想加载的模块儿名称写进去就行了
<knightmade> 嗯，我再琢磨琢磨吧……
<jusss> 劳务派遣是不是不好？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教电子签名技术 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450699 公务传递（比如ODT或者PDF，也或者DOC，看linux上哪个容易实现）需要验证有没有修改或者伪造。 这个东西如何实现？特别是在linux下如何实现？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-10-21 12:23
<jyf> jusss: 派遣到那里？
<RainFlying> knightmade: 远程管理卡是你的终极出路。
<RainFlying> jusss: 实习好像就算是劳务派遣的？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • aMule-2.3.1在patch aMule-2.3.1rc1-DLP4401时无响应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450700 个人不喜欢迅雷这款流氓软件，希望高手解答我的疑问。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub36241189 — 2013-10-21 12:28
<jusss> jyf: 不知道
<jusss> jyf: 邮政集团公司信息技术局招聘信息
<jusss> RainFlying: 劳务派遣很不好吗？
<RainFlying> jusss: 看派遣到哪里的吧？比如有些人被派遣到印度，想死的心都有了。
<jyf> RainFlying: 印度有什么不好的？ 消费还低呢
<RainFlying> jyf: 据说你去一下就知道了。
<jyf> RainFlying: 有这机会我肯定想去试试啊
<jyf> 个人兴趣不同 有什么奇怪的
<RainFlying> jyf: 基本上印度我还是不太能接受的。据说脏乱差挤。
<jyf> RainFlying: 哪里都有脏乱差 去火车站看看就知道了
<jyf> 何况我小时候是住农村的
<RainFlying> jyf: 我一直都住农村的，农村的卫生条件很好的啊！
<jyf> RainFlying: 也有不好的 你真该去体验下多样性
<RainFlying> jyf: 据说印度的卫生条件比火车站还要糟糕，我之前看日本有人在讨论如果让你选择是选择中国还是印度的问题，看着的时候就已经跪了。
<jyf> RainFlying: 这都是有选择的 而且有的东西是表面功夫 比如菜市场的菜 有的鲜艳光泽 却有毒 那你选哪个呢？
<jyf> RainFlying: 印度固然是差 好歹不像贵国这样到处吃毒菜毒油吧 所以这就看人选择了
<RainFlying> jyf: 这问题好像也说到了。据那几个日本人说，他们当时在开趴踢，有个印度的妇女弄了点果汁，然后他们喝的时候发现是臭的。
<jyf> RainFlying: 比有毒的好
<mayli> !get Man.Of.Steel.2013.1080p.BluRay.x264-SECTOR7.mkv
<imtxc> mayli: ？？？？
<October22> test
<^k^> October22:点点点.  13:22 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu文件管理器最小化后单击弹出的奇葩现象&窗口管理严重问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450701 ubuntu文件管理器最小化后单击，有时弹出最小化的窗口，有时干脆就打开了一个新的窗口！可我只需要你弹出我之前最小化了的窗口啊！这个bug真就那么难以解决吗，从12.04直到13.10一直存在，让人无
<iMadper> huntxu: 女汉子, 用英文怎么说比较好?
<ORYT> 这里是？
<ORYT> 中国的？
<ORYT> 有人吗?
<^k^> ORYT:点点点.  13:44 
<ORYT> ？？？
<ORYT> 我有很多问题
<ORYT> 我是第一次来这里
<ORYT> 中国的频道人好少
<cap_sensitive> ?
<ls-pp> 如果只有一个硬盘，应该怎么设置fstab 文件
<iMadper> ...
<gfrog> iMadper: nvhanzier
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<ORYT> 这个我知道
<ORYT> 上网
<iMadper> ls-pp: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: fstab - ArchWiki
<ls-pp> 根目录对应的  file system 怎么设置啊，只有一个硬盘不挂载swap 分区
<ls-pp> 是通过UUID吗
<sujx> 有人在不
<^k^> sujx:点点点.  13:59 
<sujx> 电脑开机时 我怎么样 才能只显示GRUB的背景 而不显示菜单呢？
<jiero> 可恶，这么多衣服都没穿破！
<sujx> 电脑开机时 我怎么样 才能只显示GRUB的背景 而不显示菜单呢？
<huntxu> iMadper: 女漢子就是tomboy啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 这个词还没讲出女汉纸的味道吧。
<iMadper> huntxu: 赞!
<jiero> gfrog
<RainFlying> Female 本身就是“女汉子”的意思啊。
<jiero> huntxu gfrog iMadper 那么像女人的男人汉语怎么说？
<jiero> RainFlying: 。
<RainFlying> Fe -> 铁， male -> 汉子。
<jiero> RainFlying: 不是 非 male么
<gfrog> jiero: 娘炮
<jiero> gfrog 哦。
<jiero> gfrog 不曾用过。
 * gfrog 貌似楼下住了个gay，丫那阵子带回来那个男人一脸的小受像……
<jiero> 谢谢 gfrog
<jiero> gfrog。
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒文化
<huntxu> gfrog: 于是你半夜去找他？
<jiero> huntxu: 小狐狸最近做什么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 等等，你樓下不是住了 hamo 嘛
 * gfrog 屌丝病发作，把smzdm上晒的指甲刀看成了sfp，然后心里大惊：这地方肿么会晒这么高端的货色……
<gfrog> huntxu: ……
<tenzu> 基蛙你的意思是黑毛是gay？
<jiero> 。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • flash 支持问题，edubuntu 13.04 firefox 23 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450702 edubuntu 13.04，firefox 23.0 本来flash支持正常，今天突然发现新浪微博上传图片的flash有问题了，提示：您的机器尚未安装flash插件或flash插件版本过低，不能使用上传照片功能。 但是其他网站的flash都正常，比如youku和人人网的上
<^k^> ─> 传图片。打开firefox的附加组件，检查最新版本，提示： 插件 状态 操作 Shockwave FlashShockwave Flash 11.2 r202漏 …
<liuhangb1n> adam8157 和 hamo 是不是出差了，今天他俩都没上
<liuhangb1n> 有人知道吗？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：libreoffice如何修改水印 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450703 别人发给我的word文档有水印，但是使用libreoffice 修改文档内容之后水印自体自动变得很大了。一直没找到编辑水印的方法，求指导。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 biokook — 2013-10-21 14:34
<gfrog> tenzu: 我又木说。是 huntxu 说的好吧。
<gfrog> liuhangb1n: 丫们正在那爽呢，来不及上irc
 * bluezd 截图
<liuhangb1n> gfrog: 他们干嘛去啦？
<gfrog> liuhangb1n: 不知道，你想摘谁的牌子？ 我给你叫，哈哈。
<liuhangb1n> gfrog: ....唉，你们真是激情无限啊。
<gfrog> liuhangb1n: 跟我有神马关系
<RainFlying> 贵圈真屌乱
<liuhangb1n> gfrog: 句句不离搞基啊，很好奇是谁最先开始的
<liuhangb1n> gfrog: 怀疑他们公司全体都出国玩了，我知道的三个人全联系不上
<imtxc_away> ping
<imtxc> 好像我错过什么好事了
<RainFlying> 啥公司待遇这么好？
<imtxc> RainFlying: 什么待遇？ 发基友？
<RainFlying> imtxc: 不是出国旅游？
<imtxc> 出国旅游算好待遇么
<imtxc> 过节不发基友的公司都屌丝。。。。
<RainFlying> imtxc: 必须好啊。我在上一家公司的时候别说出国旅游，出区旅游都没有过。
<RainFlying> imtxc: 三年时间。
<imtxc> RainFlying: 。。。
<adam8157> liuhangb1n: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 安全回来了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 去个上海有啥不安全的
 * adam8157 今天节操掉光了去办了暂住证这种邪恶的东西, 为了台湾通行证忍了
<RainFlying> InnoDB 不需要锁表就可以在线备份？
<imtxc> 。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 三天接近10個點的收益 =.=
<huntxu> adam8157: 家有女王。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 赞啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以，找個女王才是王道
<gfrog> adam8157: 你办完了？
<gfrog> happyaron: huntxu postgresql启动不起来，救命啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 暂住证办了, 明天去办台湾通行证
<huntxu> gfrog: 數據庫盲
 * gfrog 为毛这货的9.1版本少了一把配置呢。
<sujx> GNU GRUB 1.99-21ubuntu3 版
 * adam8157 今天连写三篇reports
<RainFlying> PostgreSQL 起不来就看日志嘛
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 膜拜 adam8157 土豪.
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板早
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板也要去解放区?
<iMadper> huntxu: 虚老板早
<iMadper> gfrog: 蛙老板早
<iMadper> eexpress: 神老板早
<gfrog> iMadper: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋啊，这破咖啡豆，怎么调也很难喝。
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<RainFlying> 各种老板下午好。
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板去解放区干嘛?
<adam8157> iMadper: 观光一周
<iMadper> adam8157: 宣扬一下共产主义吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 呃, 羡慕你
<adam8157> gfrog: 怪怪的两份浓咖啡加开水吧
 * iMadper 人人都吃上土豆炖牛肉就进入社会主义了!
<adam8157> gfrog: 再加糖
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们的咖啡机适合美式咖啡
<gfrog> adam8157: 吐了，真难喝。
<gfrog> adam8157: 想去喝星巴巴了。
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧,啥时候去啊?
<adam8157> gfrog: 比rh的好...
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以我在RH都不喝咖啡
<adam8157> bluezd: Dec, 如果我的台湾通行证不出差错的话...
<iMadper> bluezd: 撸老板好
<adam8157> bluezd: 否则就赶不上趟了...
<RainFlying> gfrog: 仰慕在巨头 RH 工作的。
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸酱
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ..
<iMadper> RainFlying: 你这是在侮辱 gfrog
<gfrog> RainFlying: 不在了现在。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 上海时装周如何？
<iMadper> RainFlying: gfrog在的公司, 比rh强多了
<bluezd> adam8157: 去旅游还是 ?
<gfrog> RainFlying: iMadper 在，你去仰慕他吧。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 俊男靓女多否？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 路过看了看排队的鬼妹和美女 然后就走了
<RainFlying> gfrog 现在在什么公司？
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，我决定在乃出发去湾湾的前一天偷偷把你通行证撕了。 哼哼哼。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就在中共一大会址那里
<adam8157> bluezd: 公差
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，人工湖上
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 高端大气上档次吧！
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 一不留神，14.04已经开始了，发布计划如下： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450705 计划地址： https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule 4月17号正式发布 Ubuntu Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneleaf — 2013-10-21 15:36
<bluezd> iMadper: 刚才想在 pantry 休息下,结果来个女的他们开始讨论尿不湿的问题,我瞬间无语了,哎,想找一片净土都难啊 cc adam8157
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 上海真是高端大气上档次
<gfrog> adam8157: 你还去看那个会址了？ 我路过都没进去。虽然免费
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都是路过,
<adam8157> gfrog: 比划了个中指就走了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 只是我带你去的地方还行而已，一般人住的破乡下不会如此...
<iMadper> bluezd: 我们组突然组织去长城, 不去都不行..
<bluezd> adam8157: 上海滩之行有艳遇没 ?
<adam8157> iMadper: 野长城?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是
<adam8157> bluezd: 星级宾馆太高级了没这东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 我想对着门口嘘嘘来着，可惜有保安还有电棍 @_@
<iMadper> adam8157: mutianyugreatwall
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 排队的都是有邀请函的业内人士和名流了
 * adam8157 宾馆的厕所比我租的房子都大 555555
<adam8157> iMadper: 那个不错的
<iMadper> adam8157: 好吧... 长城有毛意思...
<bluezd> adam8157: 羡慕你啊,土壕,公费啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: -_-!
<bluezd> iMadper: 啥时候去 ?
<adam8157> iMadper: 爬山有意思啊, 当然 bluezd 这种爬不了山的除外
<iMadper> bluezd: this fri
<gfrog> iMadper: 壕啊，还有机会出去玩
<iMadper> adam8157: 为啥他爬不了?
<iMadper> gfrog: ... ... 乃还没请客呢
<adam8157> iMadper: 弱呗
<iMadper> adam8157: +1
<gfrog> iMadper: 请完了。
<iMadper> adam8157: 不能同意你更多
<bluezd> adam8157: ... 人家能爬山好呗
<iMadper> gfrog: O_o
<adam8157> bluezd: "人家"
<iMadper> bluezd: 你这句话说的好娘
<adam8157> yew...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 外滩那边感觉特国际化
<bluezd> iMadper: 死鬼,这句呢 ?
 * iMadper 我操, 我要离 bluezd 远一点儿. 这货已经完全进化成了blued了...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不像北京都是说英语的老外, 上海的老外说啥语言的都有
<gfrog> adam8157: 帝都也有，你没见到而已
<bluezd> iMadper: 滚粗
 * bluezd 没去过上海啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 天天在CBD使馆区呆着，包你各国语言都能听见
<RainFlying> CBD 是啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: 村儿里档次低点而已。
 * iMadper 同没去过!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 外滩你都去了？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 外滩没多少老外的
<adam8157> gfrog: MeaCulpa 吃了两只膏很肥的螃蟹, 路边摊才15块钱
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 除非是外滩边上的高端地界
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 路边摊的螃蟹？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 城隍庙那儿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你第二天去的？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 第二天疾走上海啊
<MeaCulpa> 可以啊，都晃悠到城隍庙
<MeaCulpa> NB
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 打的到外滩, 然后一路逛
<MeaCulpa> 北京老外之说英语么...
<MeaCulpa> 上海啥样子人都有
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 南京路 静安寺也去了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: NB
<RainFlying> 上海像我这样的屌丝比较多，好多。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你觉得哪里最高端？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新天地的鬼妹 外滩的欧式建筑 浦东嘉里城的汉堡
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...那汉堡算差的
<gfrog> adam8157: C社品管真的差的太多了，太多了。
<huntxu> gfrog: MaaS高端啊。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那个商场很高端, 停车库不算的话
<iMadper> gfrog: 怎么了?
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是
<gfrog> huntxu: 毛线，还没beaker好用。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 新天地都是成功人士和高级打工仔，鬼妹都不水灵了，水灵的鬼妹在其他地方了
<huntxu> gfrog: 其實是啥。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: regression一大把。
<sujx> 有研究过grub2码源的吗
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那个，商场还行吧，也不算很高端，有不是卖时尚品牌的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 基本上除了陆家嘴你都晃悠过了
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 你笔记本装得是不是linux
<gfrog> huntxu: dhcp/pxe/tftp/dns
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 陆家嘴隔着黄浦江看到了
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 是
<gfrog> huntxu: 其实真心就是beaker，连干的活都跟beaker一样。只不过beaker装好系统之后还会扔个包儿进去做测试。
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 你的thinkpad用什么控制的风扇转速？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 新天地主要是生造出来给老外休闲的，老外貌似喜欢这种石库门风格
<adam8157> qinglingquan: 让它自己控制
<gfrog> huntxu: beaker要是拿出来卖钱，指定比MaaS强。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 牛逼的地方在市区各类林荫小马路...
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 我的自动控制转速提上去就下不来了:(
<qinglingquan> adam8157: 看了看thinkfan,内核不支持fan_contorl..
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 想象一下那地方小时候拥挤不堪，大家都要倒马桶的臭烘烘的地方.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 一大会址那里特别臭...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 话说你还吃过啥地方没...
<huntxu> gfrog: 還是不懂
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 第二天在旅馆吃brunch啊, 羊排 培根 水果 酸奶 超赞啊!!! cc gf
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 第二天在旅馆吃brunch啊, 羊排 培根 水果 酸奶 超赞啊!!! cc gfrog
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 擦没出息
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 然后就城隍庙吃了点小吃
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 话说，上海的好处是市区不怎么会听到上海话
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不像北京，到处恶心的儿子音
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你个上海人说这个....
<mugebjgd> qinglingquan: 輕靈犬
 * adam8157 二号线上还看见上海人和东北人打架了....
<iMadper> gfrog: beaker +1
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 以后你带我畅游北京呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 谁赢了?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: nb, 不是说东北人很猛，上海人不打架的么
<qinglingquan> mugebjgd: mugebjgd gebjgd 你俩是不是一个人？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 感謝你對首都空氣的貢獻
<mugebjgd> qinglingquan: 顯然是
<mugebjgd> qinglingquan: 另外一個是在家裏挂的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你太神了，打架那么稀有的景观都被你看到
<adam8157> iMadper: 总之那个上海男人略怂, 骂了那个东北女的一句, 被打了就不说话了.... cc MeaCulpa
<qinglingquan> mugebjgd: o~~~~~
 * bluezd 东北人的座右铭是 "要么忍,要么残忍"
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，废人多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: iMadper 他没想到那个女的老公是个1.9+的壮汉... 就图嘴上痛苦了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 个子大也吃亏的嘛
<adam8157> bluezd: 没见东北人打过
<adam8157> bluezd: 没见东北人忍过
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 东北男人个子偏小
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 但是比较猛的
<MeaCulpa> 上海人个子大点，但是不怎么动手
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 靠，和你比哪個不偏小。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: +1
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我说真的，东北男人在东北女人边上，太显得笑了
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 也许是我都注意女人了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 顯然是的
<bluezd> adam8157: 东北人我觉得是能忍就忍了,忍不了了就往死里削
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 依偎的关系
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 有钱有时间
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 哥的座右铭是打人先拍掉眼镜
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 怕赔钱
 * bluezd 人不犯我我不犯人,人犯我我忍
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 这是技术活啊，先要骗人家低头，顺势才能抓掉
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 一般我是假装捏住他脖子
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕。
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你那麽胖還用這招
<imtxc> 擦
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 你是哪的扛把子 ?
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 你是没陪过钱
 * gfrog 上次去魔都都没玩爽。 下次还要再玩儿。
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 直接往上一撲就是了
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 魔都啥都贵，打不起
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 来北京的话得按洋人的游玩路线 略过故宫长城这种地方
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 賠什麽  打暈了就跑了
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 放屁你当东北啊
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 必須hit&run阿
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 没用的
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 小時候帝都打架都這樣
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 我有一次砸烂了人家的摩托车，野外啊，照样被找到
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 那是你们那里治安差
<imtxc> 姥姥的，公司联通没信号，怎么破
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 高手
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 帝都治安倒是不差
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 后来被找到，赔钱，被爹妈吊在6楼窗外
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 是小流氓多
<gfrog> imtxc: 换电信
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 治安還是好的
<imtxc> gfrog: 电信在地铁有信号不
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你爹媽真狠
<gfrog> imtxc: 必须有。没data
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 恩，我家都是软兵器
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 一般木棍我挡一下就断了
 * gfrog 妈蛋，MaaS下载installation image，慢出翔啊。
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 幸亏你们没有办 BOC 的全币种卡啊
<imtxc> 跟 BOC 要个账单残忍啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: BoC很烂么？
<adam8157> imtxc: 啷个
<gfrog> imtxc: nani？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 每次手动打电话查账单…………
<MeaCulpa> BoC前几年最残忍的是周末没有一个银行网点开门的，又不允许atm还款
<gfrog> imtxc: 拒绝四大。
<imtxc> 短信、邮箱的统统木有，然后说系统故障
<MeaCulpa> BoC 外汇有优势啊
 * gfrog 要不是交行有沃尔玛卡，我连交行都懒得办
<imtxc> 打电话去查等待至少5分钟才通…………
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 网页字体粗细比例严重失调 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450707 在某次进行的apt-get update之后(记得好像是这样的) 浏览网页之后就变成这样了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaozhouzz — 2013-10-21 15:58
<MeaCulpa> 尤其港币，丫他家印的
<imtxc> gfrog: 你居然也有星期五卡
<gfrog> imtxc: 我是羊毛党好嘛
 * imtxc 还钱去………… 费劲死了要到账单
<gfrog> adam8157: imtxc iMadper 上周末薅到拉卡拉，挺爽。哈
<imtxc> gfrog: 你用什么弄的
<gfrog> im
<imtxc> 刷的啥
<gfrog> imtxc: 小招
<imtxc> gfrog: 小招不是首卡才有机会么
<imtxc> 拉卡拉要手续费的吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 办M+卡，存1k羊，薅拉卡拉，拿他行U盾绑超银得30羊电话卡，然后销M+卡
<gfrog> imtxc: 分银行，贵BoC不知道。
<imtxc> gfrog: 好复杂………………
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛线
<iMadper> gfrog: 土豪娃老板...
<imtxc> gfrog: M+ 办了就给？
<gfrog> iMadper: nani？
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<MeaCulpa> ...
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有这事儿。。。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 今天是她的生日~~Ubuntu 9岁啦~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450708 Happy Birthday, Ubuntu – The World’s Most Popular Linux Distro Turns 9 Years Old 9年前的今天，Mark Shuttleworth在邮件列表中宣布了第一个Ubuntu发行版本Ubuntu 4.10 代号为“Warty Warthog”，标志着一个新时代的开始。 Ubuntu 4.10基于Debian，致力于给用户简单易
<^k^> ─> 用、无障碍的Linxu体验。该版本也开创了免费海运为用户提供Ubuntu CD安装盘模式。 转瞬间，Ubuntu已经走多 …
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帝都要有帝都特色，要追求精神...以后来了求带Live House~
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 小招汇率比较黑
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: live house是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 就是那些现场演唱的小会场之类咯，北京据说很多的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 德云社
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我不是说了么，我们魔都普通土著从小就没娱乐
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: +1 德云社 亚克西！
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 新中关门口的卖场也不错
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 魔都要吃大肉很贵，帝都好
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，但是木有爱存不存的理财金。等着找找小银行看看。
 * adam8157 小昭卖得贵 买的也贵
 * MeaCulpa 小昭的好处是美元可以不用全数还清
 * MeaCulpa 目前是被绑定在小昭了
<MeaCulpa> 负债忒多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 负翁
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 年初光族
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 啧啧，以后有机会来我们去市区高端大气去
<MeaCulpa> 尤其喜欢看鬼妹的话..
<liuzhoou> 有人抢到过小米3吗？准备明天看看能不能预约到
<MeaCulpa> 买手机还要抢，累不累...
 * MeaCulpa 突然想起来Veer的证书要到期了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不知为啥，周末我喜欢带娃去市区遛，感觉心里舒服点...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ... 我说你估计适应不了成都之类的城市嘛
 * adam8157 两份浓缩咖啡加糖兑开水还是蛮好喝的 即使是咱司的咖啡豆 cc gfrog 
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 为啥，肉太小？
<RainFlying> 圡问，魔都哪些医院对癌症的检查治疗最靠谱？
 * MeaCulpa 羡慕啊，咖啡，Diet Coke
<gfrog> adam8157: 奇葩喝法。 我要喝牛奶，不要开水！
<adam8157> gfrog: 加开水是美式咖啡, 咖啡本来里头就很多水... 有啥奇葩的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不够洋盘
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 咖啡要來歐洲喝
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 性巴克的咖啡不錯  但是太貴
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你這樣的土豪能接受
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 迅雷的离线已经不能Web方式了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450711 今天发现迅雷已经不能用命令来下载了，用朋友的会员号测试也不行，Web登录，点取回本地已经不会跳出保存的框了，这让我这等下载控情何以堪啊。 各位朋友现在下载东西都用啥？我是指那些大文件，类似大的电影、ISO文件
<^k^> ─> 等。 有用着不错的可以推荐一下吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 opp — 2013-10-21 16:35
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 我只喝过三次星巴克
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 你应该瞩目 gfrog 这种常喝costa的
<gfrog> adam8157: 我没有。只是去薅过免费小杯
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥我觉得所有咖啡和啤酒一样都是一个味 ?
<jiero>  /me 抱抱 iMadper
<jiero> adam8157: 吃什么了？
<jiero> bluezd: 喝可可。纯的。
 * iMadper 反抱抱 jiero 
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 蠔
<iMadper> adam8157: 我都是去雕刻时光...
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 我就喝過2次
 * jiero 终于用3个月喝掉了500g可可。
<iMadper> adam8157: 是不是太屌丝了
<huntxu> iMadper: 小屏幕好捉急
<huntxu> iMadper: vim同時開3個文件頂天了
<iMadper> huntxu: 我家买了个24的1080p....
 * jiero 现在已经不喝不放可可的咖啡了
<jiero> iMadper:  700 RMB
<gfrog> mugebjgd: nani?!
<jiero> iMadper: 我猜你绝对会找到最便宜的入手
<huntxu> iMadper: 公司那破薄膜鍵盤又不想用
<iMadper> jiero: 1100
<huntxu> iMadper: 不然還能到大屏幕上ssh -Y
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃那边有雕刻时光？
<jiero> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 我都去美术馆那边的
<huntxu> iMadper: 雙頭的話，大機器裏又不知道正不正常
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: iMadper: 其实，我不太明白，明明只有中国人吃各种牛杂猪杂出名。为啥这方面进口还是没火。
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 我也不知道...
<iMadper> jiero: 但是, 萝卜牛杂很好吃
<jiero> iMadper: 。我这里最著名的菜肴就是猪杂汤馅饼。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 我也喜欢.
<jiero> iMadper: 。
 * jiero 吃不了动物杂内脏。。。
<jyf> iMadper: 我刚才看公司的几份简历 做做测试的也有个15w
<jyf> cc imtxc_away 好好混
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
 * bluezd ...
<iMadper> jyf: 我就说同级别的测试跟开发, 待遇区别不是很大
<jiero> adam8157: 你怎么了。一脸委屈
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么啦李老板?
<jiero> adam8157: 难道只谈风月了？
<jiero> adam8157: 到底怎么了？
<adam8157> afk
<jyf> iMadper: 你是对的 我以前说错了
<iMadper> jyf: :-/
<jyf> iMadper: 都比qa好
<iMadper> jyf: 赞同~
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfrog> iMadper: 快去yahoo吧，QA都350k/yr起
<gfrog> imtxc_away: ^
<RainFlying> Yahoo 这么牛逼。
<iMadper> gfrog: 你觉得人家要我?
<jiero> 富有的vps啊，竟然3GB RAM
<jiero> 跑啥应用。
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃都会java！
<RainFlying> 我以前的虚拟机 8G 内存。
<iMadper> gfrog: 不会...
<jyf> 内存大 io卡也没啥用
<gfrog> iMadper: momo
<iMadper> gf
<iMadper> gfrog: 反momo
<gfrog> adam8157: 几点走起？
<adam8157> gfrog: 都行
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就按时间撤吧。
<adam8157> " < gfrog> iMadper: 快去yahoo吧，QA都350k/yr起" 求门路
<gfrog> adam8157: 找Eric Lee
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> adam8157: 丫给我留的门呢？
<imtxc> gfrog: ......
<imtxc> 门路呢
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<imtxc> 所有不提供门路的 fw 工作都是耍流氓， cc roylez adam8157 iMadper gfrog
<adam8157> fw?
<iMadper> imtxc: +1
<iMadper> adam
<gfrog> imtxc: 我都被拒了，你觉得我能有门路？
<iMadper> adam8157: 转发?
<iMadper> gfrog: 你都被拒了, 你觉得我能进去?!
<imtxc> gfrog: 你被拒的又不是 qa
<gfrog> iMadper: 再说刚给你丫安置好……
<iMadper> gfrog: 蛙老板, 你不厚道了... 净说些我去不了的公司...
<imtxc> 对啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛线，QA技术面没过……
<imtxc> gfrog: 我在这老实呢，看过几天给我安排什么工作…………
<gfrog> iMadper: …… 敝司这找sysAdmin，你来不？
<iMadper> gfrog: jd?
<iMadper> gfrog: 有意
<gfrog> iMadper: 前几天发过……
<RainFlying> gfrog: 公司名称？
<iMadper> gfrog: 是举重那个?
<iMadper> gfrog: 那就算了...
<gfrog> iMadper: yep
<gfrog> RainFlying: 小公司……
<RainFlying> gfrog: 没有名字的小公司？
<imtxc> iMadper: 帮忙找个种子哇，那家电影公司太猥琐，告腾讯放他们的电影，居然不提供证据出来。。。
<iMadper> RainFlying: 就是不想说呗....
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就有hdgg
<imtxc> 连个播放链接证据都不提供，怎么告。。。
<imtxc> 六维上面有没有不知道
<gfrog> imtxc: 海盗湾嘛。
<RainFlying> imtxc: 我有 CHDBits
<imtxc> RainFlying: 帮忙看看有 美姐 的种子不
<RainFlying> 美姐是啥？
<RainFlying> 天降美姐 4 个种子。
<imtxc> jiero: https://www.digitalocean.com
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting by DigitalOcean
 * jiero 不行了。。。止不住吃巧克力。。。
<jiero> 今天吃掉20g了。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 才20g，我都是一盒盒吃的……
<mugebjgd> jiero: 這點出息
<mugebjgd> gfrog: 蠔
 * MeaCulpa 直接干食品原料级巧克力 1kg
<jiero> gfrog mugebjgd 我一共才1块。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。嚼蜡
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 当然是高端的原料
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃可可粉么。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 一次吃1KG可可粉。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 不是，也是混合好的巧克力了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 用的时候溶解就是
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 怪不得你胖
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 烹调用巧克力成分不算固定吧？
 * jiero 知道有100%无糖的烹调巧克力
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 算好的，我觉得是
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那没法吃
 * jiero 吃得是85%的黑巧克力
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 里面都是可可脂啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可可脂和可可粉
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 下班下班
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 继续吃吧。。。
 * jiero 决定今天把所有的都吃了。。。
<jiero> 不留一丝给未来！
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> gfrog 下次见面比拼啃100%巧克力
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * imtxc 下班
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> 网络掉了
<adam8157> gfrog: I need 10 more mins
<gfrog> adam8157: copy
<adam8157> gfrog: 5 more ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 别急，我装系统呢，还得一会儿。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • live usb可以继续像普通u盘那样储存资料吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450712 如题，把u盘制作成live usb后，该u盘还可以像普通u盘那样储存资料吗？另外安装完系统过后可以把u盘里的安装iso删掉吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 frozenx — 2013-10-21 18:05
<RainFlying> 我用 UltraISO 写的 Windows 安装 U 盘，同时是数据盘。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubutnu 13.10发布了呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450719 怎么论坛里一点消息都没有 统计信息: 发表于 由 dongyu102 — 2013-10-21 19:25
<imtxc> 惨了。。
<imtxc> 把工作邮件不小心抄送给别人了………………
<imtxc> 丫的拼音就差一个字母…………
<imtxc> 这算卖队友不…………
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 坐等14.04，稳定版才是王道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450726 统计信息: 发表于 由 jueyue — 2013-10-21 19:56
<imtxc> iMadper: 来，推荐一张碟子听
<iMadper> imtxc: u87
<iMadper> imtxc: 时日如飞
<iMadper> imtxc: whats going on
<iMadper> imtxc: 黄伟文演唱会
<iMadper> imtxc: u87很经典.
<imtxc> u87 有啊
<imtxc> 下载黄伟文去
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是从hdgg里面下载的
<imtxc> iMadper: 你打算换电信还是什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 电信
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu连接联想802.1x校园网问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450730 求解，，完全不会啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Xy_betray — 2013-10-21 20:53
<imtxc> 丫居然还 fitness
<imtxc> iMadper|fitness: 电信你的黄油飞就不能用了
<imtxc> 要不要褥一个电信水果
<imtxc> lol
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • unity bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450733 有段时间没玩ubuntu了，昨天全新安装了13.10 desktop amd64，今天用了下，unity还是那么的不稳定。 bug.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 shada — 2013-10-21 21:08
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  21:30 
<gfrog> iMadper|fitness: adam8157 我擦，裤子还tmd清关呢，以后再也不用百通了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总。
<freeflying> gfrog, trusty tahr
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃升级了？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 没啊
<iMadper|fitness> gfrog: 恩.
<iMadper|fitness> imtxc_away: 没事.
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃买好车车了
<gfrog> freeflying: nani？
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞maas啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞嘛 maas啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 才装明白，原来1204里那个渣maas不能用……
<freeflying> gfrog, nani? 我们刚用那个给客户部署了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没用cloud-tools ppa？
<gfrog> freeflying: 1204里那个版本不给我干活儿啊……
<freeflying> gfrog, 不可能吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，我用vm装的，大概是maas自动下载的image有问题，每次都要装ipmi包儿，然后cloud-init就出错，然后maas那边就是failed test
<gfrog> freeflying: 于是node就添加失败了……
<freeflying> gfrog, 2 options: 1st, wait, in this case, it takes a bit time to finish, 2 disable install freeipmi from maas (/usr/share/maas/predeed/ )
<gfrog> freeflying: 原来有workaround，lol，jpds告诉我装cloud-tools搞定。
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在ok了，正搭juju呢。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们现有的部署都是用的12.04
<gfrog> freeflying: 1.2的MAAS么？
<freeflying> gfrog, 你用ppa都没可能复现问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 为毛不fix这个bug……
<freeflying> gfrog, 是的
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，这倒是，所以我一直想用1.2的搞一次，可惜cts里的家伙都让我去更新。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 哪个小白用来MIR？说说感想 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450735 跟wayland相比如何？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-10-21 22:01
<freeflying> gfrog, 估计是想要你看看整套到底是啥样吧
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Apache与解析器，有什么区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450737 两者作用有什么不同？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-21 22:16
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • PHP语言可以开发手机，平板应用程序么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450739 在手机或平板的安桌商店，提供下载的应用程序。 可以用PHP语言开发么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-21 22:20
<sou_> 人多说话少！
<GODDOG> e
<sou_> 睡觉去了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 午夜專場
<gebjgd> ofan: 起牀咯
<^{^> 大家好
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  03:00 
<^{^> 、quit
<knownbad> test
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  03:11 
<mayli> gebjgd: ok
<mayli> gebjgd: 考试去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 隔壁換了個說英語的越南大姑凉
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 多大？   34D?
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 如何？
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你最近怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 面相看上去挺大的
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 一般般，一個人慢慢熬
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 还没有以身相许的？
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 難呐
<knownbad> 那看你姐弟恋行不行了。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 用微信摇一个出来。
<knownbad> 年轻时有个姐姐喜欢我，但她抽烟的太厉害了。
<alvin_rxg> FishOneeyed: 不敢搖，都是黎巴嫩，土耳其，伊朗 什麽的
<FishOneeyed> knownbad: 你能有多大，还年轻时？
<knownbad> 可能可以但你叔辈的了。
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 再不就用陌陌
<FishOneeyed> alvin_rxg: 啥时候来法兰克福玩？
 * FishOneeyed 我睡觉去了。
<alvin_rxg> 哪個河南的傢伙在猜我的 odroid 的密碼？！煞筆是麽？也不看看連通頻率。1分鐘兩次的頻率你他媽都還挂了2個小時？
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/OJ2nr
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 河南人看上你了
<alvin_rxg> 他媽就煞筆，看記錄別的ip試兩次連不上了早就不試了
<alvin_rxg> 呸，即使我把密碼給他他都連部上
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 估計跟你在qq群裡碰到的一樣吧。用別人的軟件的“黑客”
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我現在上百度貼吧了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有個妹子不錯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 漂亮
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你聽說過馬個勒逼 蘇麼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 沒
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和你的鳳姐好了麼
<knownbad> 没，我和松鼠都喜欢姐弟恋。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒事 你拉松鼠幹嘛
<knownbad> 他不是有个大龄河粉妹吗？
<knownbad> 国内好似离婚比例蛮高的。
 * gebjgd 洗澡去
<^k^> 05:10
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:10
<alvin_rxg> http://www.aqee.net/reverse-engineering-a-d-link-backdoor/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 我是如何反编译D-Link路由器固件程序并发现它的后门的 | 外刊IT评论网
<alvin_rxg> http://www.devttys0.com/2013/10/from-china-with-love/
<alvin_rxg> :D
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ From China, With Love - /dev/ttyS0
<knownbad> 上星期五的新闻。
<knownbad> Only open source can provide better security.
<knownbad> 可惜 dd-wrt 开始势微了。
<alvin_rxg> 不是所有路由都可以支持 dd-wrt 吧……而且……普通老百姓就更加不可能了。。
<knownbad> 没说一般大众但这和 XP 成了 bot farm 一样的严重。
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> 睡覺，明天起床看局域網内 dlink 的掃描結果
<knownbad> 有时间干嘛不去看看隔壁的妹子？
<knownbad> 你要扫描的不是 d-link 而是 d-cup.
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-22
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机时有两个ERROR！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450760 搜狗截图20131022075546.jpg ERROR： write tpm error:0x9 error: ELF magic number is not matched. 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-10-22 7:57
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • lanuch上显示N个网络链接的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450762 13.10下实验通过。 前提条件（可能不是必须）：13.04下用ubuntu tweak设置成鼠标中键最小化窗口，但这个tweak暂不支持13.10。 操作方法：右键点击网络链接图标，选择连接信息，然后中键最小化窗口。在左侧面板的网络连接图标上 中
<^k^> ─> 键点击 ，就会在lanuch上多出现一个网络连接标志，点击n下，就会出现n个。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — …
<homenas> /debian-cn
<homenas> s
<MeaCulpa> ,.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Web前端开发视频教程（适合一直做后端但又想开发一些前端应用或者前端初学者） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450766 本视频教程讲解了HTML, CSS, Javascript等内容，适合一直做后端但又想开发一些前端应用或者前端初学者。 随着互联网的迅猛发展和普及，一个新型的行业和新兴的职位正在上升到技术
<^k^> ─> 的层面：web前端开发工程师Web前端开发工程师，主要职责是利用(X)HTML/CSS/JavaScript/Flash等各种Web技术进行客 …
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 酷啪每天很早啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<if_else> 不早了。
<imtxc> 前两天我看你们讨论杀毒软件来着
<Feng> 为什么用win7的下载速度比ubuntu的下载速度快
<imtxc> iMadper: mu
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> iMadper: mu 里面你怎么用地址簿的？
<Feng> 我用迅雷下载最高下载速度可达10M而ubuntu没有下载超过1M的
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊? 我没碰 ,让他自己管理的
<iMadper> Feng: 所以呢?
<imtxc> 额
<iMadper> Feng: 早日换回windows吧
<Feng> 怎样提高ubuntu下载速度
<iMadper> Feng: 你能理解为什么迅雷快, 你就知道了. p2p下载, 速度很大程度上取决于资源和资源搜索能力
<Feng> 怎样获取多数的资源和强大的搜索能力？
<Feng> 我用amule下载，说的在线时间越长下载速度越快，可信吗？
<iMadper> Feng: 没办法.
<imtxc> iMadper: 挫了，svn 不会用……
<Feng> 谢了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也不会用, 怎么了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我得学去
<iMadper> imtxc: git
<iMadper> imtxc: 虽然我也不会用吧...
<Feng> github简单
<imtxc> 由我就好了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 解决ubuntu 13.10的双拼问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450768 ubuntu 13.10的输入法变化较大,以前所有版本的设置双拼的方法已经用不了了... 可能是bug吧.... 哥只好在虚拟机用了ubuntu的中文版ubuntuKylin, ubuntuKylin的中文输入法非常完美~~ 毕竟是给中国人做的 input_shuangpin.png ubuntukybin_input.png 这样以来就很简
<^k^> ─> 单了,直接拿来主义,把ubuntukylin上的fcitx输入法deb直接cp过来 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/fcitx-qimpa …
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 菜鸟提问？现在系统里装了一个软件，怎样把这个软件提取出来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450769 系统里现在装了一个软件，我现在想要把这个软件提取出来装到别的电脑里面，请问怎么操作啊？求大神详解~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 elninor — 2013-10-22 10:01
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 菜鸟提问？现在系统里装了一个软件，怎样把这个软件提取出来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450770 系统里现在装了一个软件，我现在想要把这个软件提取出来装到别的电脑里面，请问怎么操作啊？求大神详解~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 elninor — 2013-10-22 10:05
<imtxc> eexpress: 神早
 * MeaCulpa mldonkey, amule, aria2c
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_away: 不会用svn, 你这时炫耀么...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，Ubuntu13.10，Android开发。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450771 各位大神，我之前一直是12.04，最近办公机器换了，手残下了13.10 安装完java，eclipse，adt，sdk以后，配好环境变量。 然后adb，提示no such file or directory。 这个之前是说没有32位的库么，我一直都是直接apt-install ia32-libs 但是现在13.10没有
<hunt_O> 谁用ubuntu
<hunt_O> 13.04现在内核多少
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2013/10/21/north_korean_artists_interpret_beijing_in_propaganda_posters.php
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Photos: North Korean propaganda painters interpret Beijing as rainbow-colored dreamland: Shanghaiist
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，帝都公司应该去平壤招人了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ...
<eexpress> push下也要8087， nnnnd
<imtxc> gfrog: 豪青蛙
<eexpress> 啥世道
<eexpress> imtxc: 骂酷胖，支持
<eexpress> gfrog: 豪了？
<imtxc> 不敢啊，T了我再
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 哪位大神写个13.10如何安装Multiarch并安装ia32-libs的详细教程啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450774 看官网看不明白，有劳大神们啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 netzhang79 — 2013-10-22 10:54
<popthezid>  喔，请问有没有纯粹聊天的中文IRC聊天室？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 所谓的通用交通卡那到了没
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我之前办的就已经是了，lol
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 有city union标的就行。
<gfrog> eexpress: nani？
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我从来都不知道...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃都在大魔都了，又不去小地方。 lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 魔都也没相关宣传嘛，我只知道昆山，苏州之类可以
<RainFlying> 啥叫通用交通卡？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，貌似现在杭州神马的都行。长三角通吃。
<RainFlying> 话说再过一段时间，魔都的公交卡就能在杭州刷了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还有我大盛京也加入联盟了。
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 猴总，乃的邮件。目测是账单。
<eexpress> gfrog: 你荣升土豪级别了？
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 买了个无线键鼠 结果发现是小的
<imtxc> gfrog: 门房蛙大爷
<gfrog> eexpress: 毛线。
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯，我继承了 adam8157 的传统。
<MeaCulpa> jyf: hmm
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦，不错啊
<jyf> 我在想弄个服务器 上selenium集群去刷小米 不知道有没有生意做
<jyf> 我公司有个人开了三个浏览器就被人说是疯狂 我看他们是没见过大场面
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • kubuntu win8双系统 uefi启动 grub2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450783 今天刚装了kubuntu13.10，电脑是dell预装win8，用uefi启动，但装好后进不了kubuntu，在启动时选择kubuntu就进入grub2的命令行，请问各位高手，怎么设置？现在的电脑连装个系统都装不来了，痛苦 统计信息: 发表于 由 loves — 2013-10-22 12:3
<^k^> ─> 7
<RainFlying> 我在原来公司的电脑上浏览器开了 150 个 Tab 很多人就表示理解不了
<RainFlying> 话说 VirtualBox 支持 qcow2 格式吗？
<toupar> 。。。这么多tab？
<toupar> chrome?
<RainFlying> Chrome 和 Firefox 都是。
<niqian-sh> 的确表示不理解
<toupar> RainFlying: 那么多，电脑不卡死？
<RainFlying> toupar:　电脑为什么会卡死？至少用 Firefox 的时候没啥问题。
<niqian-sh> 话说不觉得找起来累吗？
<jyf> 我也受不了开好多tab的 主要是不好点
<toupar> RainFlying: 感觉ff tab超过50就不给力了
<jyf> 很容易就点到xx
<jyf> chrome开一个tab也给你弄好多进程 如果有插件 那更是翻倍
<RainFlying> niqian-sh: 不会啊，要看的一般都在一起，看完一个关闭之后就是后一个要看的要关的。
<toupar> RainFlying: jyf 不好点不是问题，可以装个插件，用下拉框
<RainFlying> jyf: Tab 上没有 xx 的路过
<RainFlying> jyf: 我的 Chrome 有 20+ 插件， Firefox 也一样
<toupar> RainFlying: 牛！你内存多大？
<RainFlying> 我经常 Firefox 开关 Tab 然后跑上几天，百来个 Tab 内存用掉 1G 左右。
<RainFlying> toupar: 以前是 2G，后来加到 6G
<niqian-sh> 可以的
<toupar> RainFlying: 只用chrome没问题，关键是好多时候不是chrome一个程序，各种程序一起运行，chrome内存耗过多，其他程序就不流畅了
<jyf> toupar: 这个我还不知道
<jyf> RainFlying: 我公司这烂机器 开三十个tab就卡得要死了
<jyf> 估计跟我插件多有关系 我家里用chromeos装了不少插件 结果给同步到工作机上了
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: chrome tab多的话比较吃力
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: 这个发现了，所以用了 OneTab
<MeaCulpa> RainFlying: 一个Tab就是一个进程，便于管理，但是进程间通信做的烂就会很臃肿
 * MeaCulpa Google的桌面程序员水平,啧啧
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 一个插件也是一个进程 一个background页面还是一个进程
<jyf> 几年前就有人吐槽chrome的开发人员
<RainFlying> MeaCulpa: Mac 上的 Chrome 30，在使用 ProxySwitchySharp 的时候，插件会把浏览器崩了
<jyf> 说他们做的软件只考虑自己的i7 额
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 我喜欢多进程机制，用户可以多些操作，但是内耗大就得不偿失了
<MeaCulpa> firefox老土点，但还能用用
<MeaCulpa> jyf: google可能数学家和前端程序员太多，有经验的码工太少
<MeaCulpa> 桌面程序需要精雕细琢的，G记显然不行
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 就是环境使然吧 就像有人采访bill joy 问他为毛vi要那么设计 而不是像emacs那样 他说emacs那帮人在实验室里用着光纤 而他在家里用的电话线一秒钟200多字节 只能传半个屏幕
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 反正硬件都会升级的 google的人大概是这么想的
<MeaCulpa> bill 连个PC键盘都没有
<jyf> 他那个年代键盘就是那样的
<jyf> 我还看过那种键盘的图片 是真的方向键在 hjkl上
<niqian-sh> 突然间又冷清了
<RainFlying> 上班路过
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 本地新闻：预装Ubuntu系统的电脑使用伪基站的原理发送垃圾短信 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450784 上周四的广州台新闻睇到以下一幕：预装Ubuntu系统的电脑使用伪基站的原理发送垃圾短信。 vlcsnap-2013-10-22-12h52m00s30.png 其实其他地方也找到类似的案件（2分40秒处）： http://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/s/v
<^k^> ─> /2013-08-06/115262753501.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 mraandtux — 2013-10-22 13:27
<freeflying> gfrog, 居然有通用的交通卡？
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都不在此列
<freeflying> gfrog, 帝都显然不会搀和的啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似今天帝都又爆表啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，装juju要几台maas node？ 为毛我bootstrap之后juju status总是出错， mongodb需要自己配置好么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，雾蒙蒙反正。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你用啥版本的juju啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 1.16
<freeflying> gfrog, 最新的都支持null provider了
<gfrog> freeflying: cloud-tools里的。 juju-core
<freeflying> gfrog, 你可以在本机bootstrap, 然后部署服务到任意的cloud里
<freeflying> gfrog, 还可以用hp cloud  bootstrap,然后部署到aws里去
<gfrog> freeflying: 跟maas controller同一台机器么？ 还是随便拖个node装juju就行？
<gfrog> freeflying: 2013-10-22 05:56:00 INFO juju.state open.go:68 opening state; mongo addresses: ["juju.master:37017"]; entity ""
<freeflying> gfrog, 你的dns不工作
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道是我域名写的不对？ 但是在这台机器上host juju.master也能解析到啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 如果你要用juju去部署maas管理的机器，就不可能bootstrap到maas的机器上去啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 是说我不能用maas里的node做juju bootstrap？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 到灌水的地方上班了，在看manual，完全不知道从哪开始工作
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://www.projectserengeti.org/
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求正则表达式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450786 求正则表达式一个：前一行以xp结尾，后一行以linux开头； 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiantang46800 — 2013-10-22 13:57
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Project Serengeti
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这么个东西
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，mongodb在27017上listen，juju status 要去连37017，肿么破啊叔儿……
<freeflying> gfrog, juju起自己的mongodb, 监听37017
<freeflying> gfrog, 你要用maas里的 node 去bootstrap的
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是丫没启动mongodb啊…… 而且juju-core pkg没依赖mongodb，难道要先装mongodb再装juju？
<freeflying> gfrog, 看 /var/log/cloud-init-output.log
<gfrog> freeflying: 没这个文件，只有cloud-init.log，里面有这种错误 util.py[WARNING]: 'http://1.1.1.2/MAAS/metadata//2012-03-01/meta-data/instance-id' failed [4/120s]: url error [[Errno 111] Connection refused]
<gfrog> freeflying: 看起来跟juju没关系吧？
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<freeflying> gfrog, 你maas 貌似有问题啊
 * imtxc 快要被电死了
<gfrog> freeflying: freeflying mongodb是谁安装/启动的？ juju吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 是pkg安装的时候配置好mongodb还是juju bootstrap的配置的？
<freeflying> gfrog, cloud-init
<freeflying> gfrog, juju bootstrap实际上就跟maas要个资源，然后maas分配个node, 启动，执行cloud-init, 再执行juju bootstrap的内容
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧，那可能cloud-init的时候出错了，昨天家里网络不好，部署node的时候出错了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你没有那个log, 说明cloud-init还没正确执行
<freeflying> gfrog, 对网络要求很高啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 那juju bootstrap是在maas controller上执行的了？ 然后maas自动分node？
<gfrog> freeflying: 妈蛋，明天就去办个联通宽带去。不然在家太闹心……
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<freeflying> gfrog, 不然你juju里配置maas api endpoint作甚
<freeflying> gfrog, 还oauth key
<gfrog> freeflying: 懂了。重新来过。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，virsh那个pm选项好用么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我现在都是手工写的qemu命令行，看来还得用virsh再启动一遍，哈。
<freeflying> gfrog, 可以用，设置好maas的权限就可以
<freeflying> 让 maas在libvirt组，不过这个不灵，他们都是用 root去搞
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 下周回去再搞这个
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过看来我这拓扑virsh根本用不上。 maas controller在qemu guest里，node也在guest里。 maas根本碰不到virsh
<freeflying> gfrog, node是nested?
<gfrog> freeflying: node 里的vm是nested
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过vm可以用lxc，在OS里改backend
<freeflying> gfrog, 你直接跑了qemu, maas里肯定不能管理 power的
<onlylove> asus给本子换电池直接要140，抢劫呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，现在只能手工reboot
<freeflying> onlylove, 你去苹果看看
<onlylove> freeflying: 我不知道怎么把电池弄没电了……说起来10年的本子没理由没电啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 难道是因为我昨天晚上开机拔掉电池的原因？
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说你用vm跑出来的东西跟实际差太多了
<onlylove> freeflying: 顺便说，是CMOS电池，不是那6芯的
<freeflying> gfrog, 最需要模拟的是网络
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，没办法，先熟悉套路嘛。
<gfrog> freeflying: emm……
<freeflying> gfrog, 写软件的都觉得自己的软件不会有问题，到了DC里基本都瞎，很多开发的根本没碰过DC
<adam8157> imtxc: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/695430a3jw1e9trbmgadzj20cs09laav.jpg
<imtxc> 赞。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你也玩weibo了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 没啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道哪辈子北京才能有lab，
<gfrog> freeflying: 用kvm玩儿也够麻烦的。
<onlylove> freeflying: dc是啥，domain controller?
<gfrog> onlylove: direct current
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> dc 单纯
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋上海好玩不
<adam8157> freeflying: 感觉不错啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 去自贸区吧
<tenzu> gfrog: yo
<adam8157> tenzu: momo
<gfrog> tenzu: momo
<tenzu> adam8157: 当壕
<tenzu> 不许乱摸
<adam8157> tenzu: 乖
<gfrog> tenzu: 找准部位摸
<tenzu> adam8157: 我想买galaxy note 3了
<adam8157> gfrog: 在想要不要环个岛
<RainFlying> 好可怕。
<RainFlying> 屌丝只在 Nexus 4 降价到 $199 的时候才买得起这手机。
<adam8157> tenzu: 你脸本来也不大啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 环岛？！
<gfrog> adam8157: 上地环岛么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 火车到高雄然后再回台北就算环岛了...
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧
<freeflying> adam8157, 还是乃们出差爽啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 我有蓝牙耳机好吧
<onlylove> 看好Nexus5了，没钱买啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 我们只能苦逼的干活
<adam8157> onlylove: 4.95" 不大么...
<freeflying> gfrog, 还能骑车吗
 * adam8157 我觉得4.5寸这个大小蛮好
<gfrog> freeflying: me？ 最近都骑车上班的……
<freeflying> gfrog, 能放办公室里？
<adam8157> freeflying: 我去了还不是干活, 只不过准备晚几天回来
<tenzu> adam8157: 你去新加坡做出租车，两条高速走一趟就环岛了
<onlylove> adam8157: 不好说，我手里的oppo 4.5的比别人的小很多
<adam8157> tenzu: 赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 折叠，套包里扔756了
<adam8157> onlylove: 你那么瘦别买大屏了
<onlylove> adam8157: 怕压扁了？
<adam8157> onlylove: 显得脸更小了
<onlylove> adam8157: 现在的是U705T不知道是让我搞得还是怎么弄的，有时候会自动关机
<tenzu> onlylove: 海淘nexus5么？
<freeflying> tenzu, 出了？
<onlylove> tenzu: 在solidot上看不到400刀，有想法，但是也只能看看，手里这个玩具还能玩
<tenzu> freeflying: 出嘛？
<freeflying> tenzu, N5
<onlylove> 乃们手里的android有没有出现过自动关机的情况
<adam8157> freeflying: 快了
<onlylove> 别说没电，手机有电
<tenzu> freeflying: 我手里只有个爱疯4.。。
<freeflying> tenzu, 迷人用苹果
<onlylove> tenzu: 教授求捐助
<MeaCulpa> ,,,,
<tenzu> freeflying: 想换个galaxy note 3呢，Tmall上的不敢买
<tenzu> onlylove: 捐你一个大饼鸡蛋
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授求施舍
<tenzu> 擦，海淘一个britax儿童座椅才是王道
<tenzu> adam8157: 给你一个JB果子
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 说错了，是一套
<adam8157> tenzu: 几个蛋?
<tenzu> adam8157: 给加个蛋，别闹了行不？
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授快过来拯救帝都, 这边遍地都是"上帝的教会"的传教士
<tenzu> adam8157: 小盆友，你信教么？
<niqian-sh> -t
<adam8157> tenzu: 不信...
<tenzu> 10年前的阿贵动画原来如此YD
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总归位了？
<freeflying> imtxc, 啥叫归位了啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 回帝都了？
<imtxc> 还是回不来了
<adam8157> imtxc: 归位一般都是说成仙了
<freeflying> imtxc, 没
<adam8157> freeflying: 拜一拜
<imtxc> 什么时候出片 freeflying
<imtxc> 在哪里可以下载到
<freeflying> adam8157, 威海房价多少了
<adam8157> freeflying: 6-7K? 我家那边是威海最富的区, 房价3K+
<tenzu> adam8157: 你果然是壕出身
<imtxc> 暴露了
<freeflying> adam8157, 为啥最富的才这点钱呢
<adam8157> tenzu: 后搬过去的, 更显得屌丝
<adam8157> f
<freeflying> adam8157, 北京又爆表了
<adam8157> freeflying: 我大石岛人均gdp超过新加坡 cc tenzu
<niqian-sh> freeflying：正常，三天两头
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有别的地方宽敞, 人口密度比威海别的地方大
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 也不是旅游中心, 是个渔港
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们冬天有暖气不
<adam8157> freeflying: 有
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总咱啥时候去 adam8157 他们家实地考察下吧， lol
<niqian-sh> adam8157:幸福
<freeflying> gfrog, 好啊，周末？
<gfrog> freeflying: 这周末？
<adam8157> freeflying: 以前是新房子有集中供暖, 老房子自己烧, 今年老房子也给装了集中供暖
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃能回来？
<freeflying> adam8157, 怎么去你们家
<freeflying> gfrog, 我后天回帝都
<gfrog> freeflying: 高铁去济南或者青岛倒车。
<freeflying> gfrog, 自己开车呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 有趟直达的车，但是要20多小时
<gfrog> freeflying: 比较远吧，不太值得。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你咋摸的这么清楚啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 或者飞去，然后租车。
<gfrog> freeflying: 夏天想去旅游来着……
<niqian-sh> gfrog:
<freeflying> gfrog, 去那边租个房子住个1-2年
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 威海是中国气候环境最好的地方, 经济也很棒, 但是没有大城市, 不洋气, 也没有大规模IT产业
<freeflying> adam8157, 只要能养家糊口就好啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那不如去大连呢，交通比威海方便。或者青岛，动车几小时就到
<freeflying> adam8157, 做不做IT有啥要紧的呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 大连消费很高啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 房子买了去威海买个特大海景户型还能养两条船, 衣食无忧
<adam8157> s/买/卖
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 去青岛抠海蛎子吧，海滩上遍地都是，满满的。 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，大连市区确实是……
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 生蚝一般一买一盆, 一小半生吃, 剩下的火锅或者包饺子....
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 我们镇上的消费很高....
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃气候好，所以无视人家日照啥的
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋找个机会去下呗
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，为毛juju bootstrap的node自己建了个br0，还把lxc启动起来了…… 奇葩……
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 出租车比帝都都贵得多
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog 可惜你们都没驾照
<adam8157> freeflying: 去呗
<gfrog> freeflying: 正准备考，球推荐驾校
<freeflying> gfrog,  服务貌似都打算泡在container里
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧……
<freeflying> gfrog, juju bootstrap还是SPOF
<freeflying> gfrog, 随便找个贵宾班就好啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 烟台貌似比威海好的有一点, 风小些
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，15k啊，贵死
 * adam8157 RH的网路又出问题了
 * gfrog 帽帽网络又抽风了…… 喜闻乐见。 lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 握手
<gfrog> adam8157: hands
<onlylove> adam8157: 我不在烟台市区住，不过我去过芝罘，感觉一般，威海没去过，不过日照也不错的样子
<adam8157> gery: 喜闻乐见啊
 * gfrog 帽帽的马甲们统统露馅儿了……
<gery> adam8157: 说啥呢……？
<gfrog> adam8157: MoveMyAss是哪个？
<adam8157> gery: 贵司网路出问题了 哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: yangchao吧
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel那边那个
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 他不是走了么？
 * adam8157 list已经有了, 申请狙击
<gery> adam8157: 没感觉啊，用着挺好的……
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么....
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不知道？！
<adam8157> gfrog: 看你们集体掉线了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 那就是贵组那个
<adam8157> ....
<adam8157> gery: 你们刚才集体掉线了
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵毛线…… 跟我没关系
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问ubunutu13.10的最终版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450791 如题，在 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/ 和 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/ ... 0/release/ 下载的ubuntu-gnome-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso 的dm5不一致？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2013-10-22 15:17
 * adam8157 今天他们又要去打羽毛球 羡慕啊
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 来玩呗
<adam8157> liuhangbin: 没有我的对手
<gery> adam8157: 哦，那可能吧  羡慕就过来玩吧，哈哈
<liuhangbin> adam8157: 必须有啊，第一个场地全是你对手，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不咱们开发下在pantry弹玻璃球？
<imtxc> ^^
<adam8157> liuhangbin: ...
<adam8157> onlylove: 牟平?
<onlylove> adam8157: 莱州
<onlylove> adam8157: 听过么
<adam8157> onlylove: 听过, 挨着莱阳
<imtxc> onlylove: win 下靠谱的占资源最少的杀毒软件是啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是很清楚，最近在用avg
<adam8157> imtxc: 360+瑞星, 上吧少年
<onlylove> imtxc: 之前用过伞，有个淘宝客的广告没有干掉，被金山卫士干掉的
<imtxc> 为什么没有腾讯管家? adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: 也装上吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正我的就是三个免费的a之间来回转
<imtxc> onlylove: 我只是为了装一个应付应付，领导说要有个反病毒的软件在系统上。。。不让我裸奔了
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，装微软自己的MSE
<onlylove> imtxc: 多省心
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是盗版软件的受害者
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就avg吧，你要是装样子可以用kingsoft
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> onlylove: ok
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正avg忘了是卡exe还是卡什么了，这三个a一人一个毛病
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过不影响
<imtxc> 次哦
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃们不是有防病毒网关么，还要本地杀毒？ 弱爆了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 算了，我下载一个托盘图标去
<adam8157> imtxc: 装那个分离出来的瑞星小狮子给领导看
<imtxc> gfrog: 自己的东西，能放心？！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个好
<imtxc> onlylove: 对
<gfrog> imtxc: 弱爆了
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞
<imtxc> …………
<onlylove> imtxc: 装avg吧，没啥的，我反正感觉不到存在
<onlylove> imtxc: 3G内存，1.6的主频
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 这周去威海？
<imtxc> gfrog: 你基友说等会过来面基来着，估计丫又忙了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我又不去...
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
 * adam8157 啥时候威海也开个内核大会啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 加上个金山卫士或者腾讯管家啥的，腾讯管家好像还可以加速qq升级
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，不要，我就要个托盘图标
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以开个威海吐核大会。把会segfault的app作者都叫去……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你直接用mac或者linux，会死么
<adam8157> gfrog: 那肯定得有我 哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<tenzu> adam8157:吃完枣，吐核
<imtxc> onlylove: 有一种想贱不能贱的痛苦乃不懂
<imtxc> 那不是得去枣庄么
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样我也建议你弄个avg啥的，保险
<onlylove> imtxc: 万一哪天想玩火，还有得救
<imtxc> onlylove: 我从不玩火啊， win 机器上只有一个 office....
<imtxc> 浏览器都么开过 onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样小心优盘传播的
<imtxc> onlylove: avg 全名是啥
<onlylove> 就是avg
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • DELL T620 安装ubuntu：kernel panic hardware error http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450792 之前实验室的电脑安装的SUSE操作系统 软件下载安装十分不方便，后来想换ubuntu 于是在官网下载了一个匹配DELL T620的12.04LTS直接外接光驱重装 安装时一切顺利，但进入系统后出现了如下问题： Begin:runing /script/local-bottom
<^k^> ─> ... done. begin:runing /script/init-bottom ... done. init：ureadahead main process(402)terminated with status 5 adding 13631484k swap on /d …
<imtxc> onlylove: 这货不占资源吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃试试吧，前几天从2013换到2014升级的时候，13的安装包不能用，我去英文网站拖的
<tenzu> win7办公用，直接裸奔
<onlylove> imtxc: 目前我机器上7个进程，大概不到50M的内存占用
<onlylove> 公司配发的机器4G内存，装个XP，真浪费……
<onlylove> 我得问问我搞个64bit的系统去
<niqian-sh> onlylove: 我也是，自己整了个win7x64
<niqian-sh> onlylove: 爽的很
<onlylove> niqian-sh: 咱俩不一样，我上班的地方要考虑版权问题
<tenzu> onlylove: 换mac
<niqian-sh> onlylove: 了解
<niqian-sh> onlylove: 干脆直接linux吧
<onlylove> tenzu: 我要是申请苹果会被骂死
<niqian-sh> onlylove: 现在dell不是出厂就预装ubuntu了，直接买吧
<onlylove> niqian-sh: 看情况吧，这边不需要登录ldap，mac windows和linux系统混在一起，不过不知道以后用哪个方便，我这边要测试有些应用
<onlylove> niqian-sh: 毛线，已经给你机器了，你再买？
<iMadper> onlylove: 乃现在去哪个公司了?
<onlylove> iMadper: vmware
<iMadper> onlylove: qe?
<iMadper> onlylove: 膜拜年薪24k+的土豪
<niqian-sh> onlylove: 嘿嘿
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是很清楚，外包合同写的是软件工程师，实际上就是一bbs 的bm
<onlylove> iMadper: 转正才6K一月
<iMadper> onlylove: 呃, 没用过bbs.. 不知道bm是啥...
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是斑竹
<onlylove> iMadper: 毛线BM
<adam8157> "15:41 <@iMadper> onlylove: 膜拜年薪24k+的土豪"
<iMadper> onlylove: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 李老板好
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<onlylove> adam8157: 乃们哪个收入不比我高
<onlylove> adam8157: 我现在税前不到5K
<adam8157> onlylove: 我是在说年薪24K+的笔误....
<huntxu> onlylove: 你畢業多久
 * iMadper 打土豪分田地!
<onlylove> huntxu: 我08年毕业的，但是我自动化专业的，干了两年电气工作
<iMadper> huntxu: 虚老板好
<jyf> onlylove: 我公司给我这个跑log的人配个i3 额
<jyf> 逼得我只好上线上服务器去跑
 * adam8157 你们工作第一个月的薪水肯定都比我高
<imtxc> 你们居然有intel 的工作机！！
<jyf> adam8157: 说数字
<adam8157> jyf: 1.5K
<onlylove> jyf: 我的是dell的360
<jyf> adam8157: 果然低
<jyf> 我实习的时候3k 在杭州
<adam8157> jyf: 那是相当低
<jyf> 09å¹´
<onlylove> jyf: e5300
<huntxu> onlylove: 也就是已經功成名就現在要隱居了對吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当也有一条血泪路啊。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 那是, 09年金融危机啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 啥功成名就要隐居……我啥没有呢
<onlylove> adam8157: 09年……我08年就冻得要死
<jyf> adam8157: 不过你丫当时在四川吧
<jyf> adam8157: 四川现在工资都不高来着
<jyf> onlylove: e5300不烂吧
<adam8157> jyf: 然, 实习期1500 转正后1800, 每月几百块补助, 年底发个一万多....
<onlylove> jyf: 感觉一般啊，我记得那时候在家里，人都用8400
 * iMadper 年底发个一万多... 赞...
<jyf> adam8157: 所以你那个不见得比哥少
<onlylove> adam8157: 年底发个一万多……
<adam8157> onlylove: 国企嘛
<onlylove> adam8157: 我从来没有见过一次发一万的……我都是一个月工资
<jyf> 不过在杭州也有好处 当时哥住在龙泉坞 公司在浙大创业园 走路上下班
<jyf> 很方便的 吃饭是吃食堂 然后浙大有个bbs服务器在我们公司 我们公司的服务器又我管 所以也能混进浙大内网玩
<onlylove> jyf: 哪天我要是再丢了工作，打算去杭州玩
<jyf> onlylove: 可以啊 可以顺便去黄山看望我
<RainFlying> 哪个 BBS 的服务器在贵司？
<jyf> 这个不好透露
<RainFlying> 难道是 88 的穿梭代理？
<jyf> 去年我还试着登陆了下那个服务器
<RainFlying> 98 好像是没有外网的服务器的，海纳的话应该没那么多服务器。
<onlylove> 目前想去的地方有杭州西安张家界九寨沟
<jyf> 居然密码没换 呵呵 然后我发邮件给我们前同事 让他换一下
<jyf> RainFlying: 就是内网的 因为那是创业园 有内网接入
<jyf> 以前那个创业园提供的1G光纤  对称的
<jyf> 结果好多企业拿来做服务器 后来园区就限制上行了
<huntxu> adam8157: 第一個月少上了前面幾天班，1.3k
<adam8157> huntxu: 握手
<huntxu> adam8157: 後面兩個月是1.6
<jyf> huntxu: 要说地点
<jyf> 不说地点都是耍流氓
<imtxc> 年底发个一万多  adam8157 豪
<RainFlying> onlylove 在 VMWare ？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 外包的
<huntxu> jyf: 廣州！
<adam8157> huntxu: 比我还略惨一些啊...
<jyf> huntxu: 那比杭州档次低 我记得lerosua从广州来帝都 就被这里的租房吓到了
 * iMadper 第一份工作450...
<RainFlying> jyf: 前公司给我们 SA 配的是奔腾双核 E5500 的机器，硬盘很奇怪，读写速度 10M 左右。
 * iMadper 在学校里看管实验室...
<jyf> RainFlying: 是老的吧
 * adam8157 当时公司提供两人间宿舍, 月租50还是100块, 还是不错的
<imtxc> 看来我的第一份工作比较豪
<onlylove> 要不要搞个centos，我看手册里面的东西都是centos的，我干脆咋centos上面装虚拟机啥的，继续虚拟centos
<jyf> imtxc: 多少？
<RainFlying> 我在杭州实习的时候也是 1.5K 的工资，就在前公司，租房花掉近 800 大洋。2010 年。
<imtxc> jyf: 1000一月
<huntxu> jyf: adam8157 過完試用期那三個月，就有1.8了
<onlylove> RainFlying: 那硬盘应该是有还原卡或者别的东西，或者就是有质量问题
<jyf> RainFlying: hoho 我的实习是学校的说法 我是去正式找工作的
<imtxc> jyf: 哦不对，900 不到1000
<huntxu> adam8157: 廉租屋600/m，還有個上學的弟弟
<huntxu> adam8157: 來比比
<imtxc> jyf: 每月只需要去半天签字领工资………………
<jyf> 我记得在杭州住那个农民房是400多一个月
<adam8157> huntxu: 08/09年真是惨啊
<RainFlying> jyf: 是淘汰下来的硬盘，但是我的 5400 rpm SATA 1 代的硬盘速度都比台式机硬盘快。
<jyf> imtxc: 不错
<huntxu> adam8157: 我是10年 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 你个渣渣
<jyf> RainFlying: 要不然怎么淘汰下来呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天晚上阿仙奴和巴萨的都想看啊!!!!
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過前公司包三餐，只有周末自己解決，所以溫飽得以保証
<imtxc> jyf: 在学校从大二第二学期领到大四。。。
 * jyf 忆苦思甜大会
<huntxu> adam8157: 周六看arsenal沒
<imtxc> 学费赚出来了至少。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 当时饭补两百
<jyf> imtxc: 额 你居然在校就领了 难道是舆论引导员？
<adam8157> huntxu: 看了回放, 那个球.......
<RainFlying> 去年的时候，我还在前公司，我们终于狠心把 2000 年的服务器给下线了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 那沒我吃的好，我那幾個月都是長胖的
 * adam8157 看来综合起来补助饭补房租奖金, 我那个还可以
<imtxc> jyf: ………… 跟我们一领导混
<jyf> RainFlying: 那换了个atom么
<RainFlying> 读书的时候就长胖，因为一直吃方便面又熬夜。
<huntxu> adam8157: jyf 還有忘了說，前面三個月蹭同學公司的宿舍的
<adam8157> huntxu: 食堂的菜蛮便宜, 我也是胖的...
<jyf> imtxc: 确实不错啊 你在学校领外快都比我一个月生活费多多了
<jyf> huntxu: 那你都是纯的
<imtxc> ……………………
<adam8157> huntxu: 今晚看球不
<huntxu> adam8157: 拉神那個球呢，神鋒的節奏啊。。。
<jyf> 我当时想 一个月3k 刨掉各种开支 还有1k5剩下 这日子还真不错
<adam8157> huntxu: 今晚看巴萨, 明早8点还要早起
<adam8157> huntxu: 阿仙奴今年真心不错
<jyf> 但是后来有个盆友叫我来帝都 答应给5k 我就蠢蠢欲动了 幸好来过帝都
<huntxu> adam8157: 本來一個中場在助攻榜第一是挺好的，他居然還是搶斷第一，那也就算了，尼瑪居然得分也第一。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我今晚可能看arsenal vs dortmund
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也想看! 但是是一起的
<huntxu> adam8157: 如果把克洛普幹掉，全歐點讚一定。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是上一場欺負napoli也沒什麽壓力啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 期待啊, 今天要早些睡
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在就想著walcott復出，我們也可以打8後衛了
<adam8157> .......
<huntxu> adam8157: ozil斜長傳，walcott追就行了
<adam8157> huntxu: 跑得快也不能这么使啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 其實poldoski也能這麽用，不過速度現在不見長了
<huntxu> adam8157: 還有漲伯倫
<huntxu> #輪換
<adam8157> huntxu: 王子快变王爷了
<huntxu> adam8157: 06最佳新人，最年輕歐洲百場吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 27歲國家隊百場不是蓋的
<mugebjgd> RainFlying: 好久沒吃方便麵了
<mugebjgd> RainFlying: 至少5年了
 * adam8157 meeting
<mugebjgd> huntxu: 不是好公司  你吃飽了  老婆孩子怎麽辦
<Maxshell> 还真有人啊……
<huntxu> mugebjgd: =.=
<mugebjgd> Maxshell: 這裡有人好幾年了
<Maxshell> 有大神在不，有个问题请教一下啊……～
<huntxu> Maxshell: don't ask to ask
<onlylove> Maxshell: 什么叫还真有人，难道之前都是神
 * kingbo 我的ASUS WL-520GU给openwrt烧坏了无线模块........
<Maxshell> 群嘲了……
 * mugebjgd 微觀小白 Maxshell 
<onlylove> 说吧要问啥问题，这边没有大神
<onlylove> 普通人看看能不能回答
<Maxshell> 我目前有55å¼ CD的iso镜像文件，可惜这55张都是一个系列的，所以他们的名字都是“V.A.-.[THE.GREAT.COLLECTION.OF.Classical.Music.MD.01].专辑.(FLAC).iso”。其中只是用末尾的数字01～55来区分。可想而知，我要想找到某一特定的曲子是何其困难。     唯一的希望是，每个iso文件里分别有一张封面和一个同名的txt文本文件，他记录了每一首曲子çš
<Maxshell> 我确实是纯小白
<onlylove> kingbo: 你那路由多钱，我打算买个网件，舍不得刷
<Maxshell> 所以现在，我希望能批量的完成如下过程：     1.打开一个iso文件，复制目录下的covers里的封面图片到LibreOffice Writer里。     2.复制对应文件夹下的目录txt文件里的内容到上一张图片下，如图所示：
<kingbo> onlylove: 我这个老东西没货了，记得买时是300-400的
<Maxshell> 不可以上图吗……
<jiero> 人生赢家们每天吃得起3元钱巧克力
<onlylove> 你把它搞到writer做啥
<kingbo> onlylove: 别刷 openwrt，里面陷井太多，我刷后配置失误才把无线烧的
<mugebjgd> onlylove: 蛋疼
<Maxshell> 想搞成一个总目录……
<onlylove> kingbo: 那tomato还是dd啊，差不多的东西
<RainFlying> 我的 Asus WL500gP 刷了 OpenWRT 之后移动硬盘识别不能，可能是硬盘盒的问题，MyPassport 的移动硬盘就能识别。
<onlylove> kingbo: 那些不都是基于openwrt的么
<RainFlying> 配置失误把无线模块烧掉也太罕见了把
<RainFlying> 我的 TP-Link WR703N 也刷了 OpenWRT
<kingbo> onlylove: 唉，openwrt默认频率为最高值100，无语啊
<onlylove> 说tp-link我倒想起前几天d-link的那个backdoor了，这几个路由器厂商比较背啊
<jusss> adam8157: 在吗？
<kingbo> onlylove: 网上推荐是17
<onlylove> kingbo: 然后发射功率太大烧了？
<iMadper> Maxshell: /topic
<jusss> iMadper: help
<kingbo> onlylove: 我猜是的，我刷之前用的是tomato，用的好好的，功率比EA6500都强，因为想装个irssi在上面，现在无线用不了了
<iMadper> jusss: 直接说问题呀
<jusss> iMadper: 我看到这么一句代码，看不懂 #include <stdio.h>
<jusss> int main[] = { 232,-1065134080,5138447,285147200,50008,(int)printf };
<iMadper> jusss: 哪里看不懂了?
<onlylove> kingbo: 啥，你还要拿路由聊天？那不还得找个机器登录
<jusss> iMadper: 没main函数，而且(int)printf能用？
<onlylove> iMadper: 估计是完全看不懂，不知道哪里弄来的，一个包含一堆参数的main
<jusss> iMadper: 你知道会怎么样嘛？
<iMadper> onlylove: 那个貌似不是main, 只是个数组.
<kingbo> onlylove: 不是用来查IP的
<jyf> 草 lady gaga 才比我大一岁
<mugebjgd> kingbo: 我的openwrt就發射無綫  另外每天夜裏重啓下
<iMadper> jusss: 全部代码就这个?
<mugebjgd> jyf: 你想要她？
<jusss> iMadper: 对
<iMadper> jusss: 这tm真的研究一下, 你等等, 我试试
<kingbo> mugebjgd: 求救砖
<onlylove> 毛线代码啊这……
<onlylove> jusss: 哪里弄来的
<jusss> onlylove: 所以我看不懂
<mugebjgd> kingbo: 恭喜
<jusss> onlylove: 网上无意浏览到的
<onlylove> iMadper: 先不忙着编译，小心他从哪挖来个坑
<kingbo> mugebjgd: 坏坏啊
<iMadper> jusss: 你能编译吗?
<jusss> iMadper: no
<iMadper> jusss: 代码写错了呗
<iMadper> jusss: 胡写的呗
<iMadper> jusss: 我也能写出稀奇古怪的错误的代码
<iMadper> jusss: 然后让你猜我为什么要那样胡写
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩. 果然.. 你说的对
<iMadper> jusss: 网页链接贴过来
<imtxc> gfrog: 刚了解了了解，我们的安全网关的安全是针对 gov 的
<jusss> iMadper: tiny c compiler编译没抱错竟然。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 功夫网么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 反正是为了他们安全……
<jusss> iMadper: http://cache.baiducontent.com/c?m=9f65cb4a8c8507ed4fece7631046893b4c4380146d96864968d4e414c422461e1427b4ef70750d57938327365ff8540abdb6652969423db39fca8c40deba866d72c8713b676a865666a40edfcb5153cb37912ab6fc42bbadf14284dea1c4ac2044bb20120ef6&p=9f7ad715d9c341af0eb0872d021492&newp=c9759a45d6c35bfc57efc2644d56cb231610db2151d1d41165&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=%D2%FE%B2%D8main%BA%AF%CA%FD&qid=&p1=1
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 【诡异的精简C语言程序】main函数隐藏 - masefee C/C++游戏编程 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<gfrog> imtxc: 擦，
<iMadper> jusss: 编译没错, 链接也肯定会有错
<imtxc> gfrog: lol
<mugebjgd> kingbo: 你有能耐刷 就有能耐救磚
<mugebjgd> kingbo: jtag
<imtxc> jtag 救砖多累啊
<kingbo> mugebjgd: 砖倒是救回来了，就是无线模块没了
<mugebjgd> imtxc: bootloader挂了 是必須的
<mugebjgd> kingbo: 恭喜 買個usb wlan卡巴
<imtxc> mugebjgd: 京东买，砖了换新………………
<kingbo> mugebjgd: 建议怎么整？
<kingbo> mugebjgd: 网上不是有修电容的法吗，有没有可能是其它的问题？
<mugebjgd> kingbo: 那你慢慢了  我不碰硬件  刷好了從來不折騰
<jusss> iMadper: 你看懂了吗？看不懂汇编。。。。
<iMadper> jusss: 正因为是C编译器，同时又是Visual studio环境，那么对于函数的参数个数，类型等的检查不会很严格，对于入口函数main，编译器在查找main函数符号并链接时，不会严格检查。因此，在这个地方将main函数用数组形式表达也能顺利链接。   看到这句我就不继续看了
<adam8157> jiero: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/firefoxos-zte-open-add-asia-pacific-shipping-option.html
<jusss> iMadper: 那怎么改下能用gcc通过？
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 火狐手机 ZTE Open 亚太地区开卖 — LinuxTOY
<adam8157> jusss: .
<imtxc> jiero: 抱一个
<iMadper> jusss: 不知道.
<jiero> adam8157: 哇。我终于需要换手机了。
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<jusss> adam8157: 你帮忙看一个东东 http://cache.baiducontent.com/c?m=9f65cb4a8c8507ed4fece7631046893b4c4380146d96864968d4e414c422461e1427b4ef70750d57938327365ff8540abdb6652969423db39fca8c40deba866d72c8713b676a865666a40edfcb5153cb37912ab6fc42bbadf14284dea1c4ac2044bb20120ef6&p=9f7ad715d9c341af0eb0872d021492&newp=c9759a45d6c35bfc57efc2644d56cb231610db2151d1d41165&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=%D2%FE%B2%D8main%BA%AF%CA%FD&qid=&p1=1
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: 【诡异的精简C语言程序】main函数隐藏 - masefee C/C++游戏编程 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<onlylove> jusss: gcc没有return都不让过
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<iMadper> jusss: 有时间看这个, 还不如去玩盘游戏
 * jiero 连着抱到 iMadper
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<imtxc> jiero: 给介绍个防静电秘籍
 * kingbo 有基友真好，上来就抱.......
 * iMadper jiero 骗人, 他胳膊没有15米根本抱不住 adam8157 
<jusss> adam8157: 那个int main[]=... 还有(int)printf
<onlylove> kingbo: 他整天乱抱，你悠着点，不一定哪天抱你
<adam8157> iMadper: 我现在150斤
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 這垃圾配置
<iMadper> adam8157: 146
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<jusss> onlylove: return会自动加上的吧
<kingbo> onlylove: 我一般都是看准目标主动出击，估计他没机会
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 256ram.....
<onlylove> jusss: 毛线自动加，你用leafpad啥的自动加给我看
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 還不如買裏奧 neo手機自己刷呢
<jiero> adam8157: 京东也能搞运费，我买了一个鼠标和一盒奶，然后把鼠标推了。
<onlylove> jusss: 能自动加的都有插件
<jusss> onlylove: 编译器会自动加吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 我有腹肌
<iMadper> adam8157: 再! 见!
<adam8157> jusss: main[]不是规范, 不要在意
<onlylove> jusss: 你写个没有return的试试啊，反正我用的时候过不去
<jusss> adam8157: 那个(int)printf呢？
<jiero> adam8157: 找腹肌女郎？
<jusss> onlylove: 我gcc helloworld不写return也能编译过呀
<kingbo> jusss: void类型？
<adam8157> jusss: 因为连到了main数组, 这里头的东西分别就是参数和函数指针... 所以其实是_main()调用了printf("DOS blah");
<adam8157> jusss: 奇淫巧计不要在意
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道，我用gcc的时候那时候还是804没事闲的跟ubuntu的那个杂志复习C
 * jiero 突然想到如果是肌肉女，吵架的时候是能把 adam8157 举起来的
<adam8157> jusss: 不光是奇淫巧计, 这本来就不符合规范
<onlylove> jusss: 除了void类型，其他的都要return
<adam8157> .......
<onlylove> jusss: 我习惯把main定义成int
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: main只有int一种
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450798 各位大牛好，都说linux高效，那我现在有一个问题想请教各位，希望能得到老鸟的帮助～ 我目前有55张CD的iso镜像文件，可惜这55张都是一个系列的，所以他们的名字都是“V.A.-.[THE.GREAT.COLLECTION.OF.Classical.Music.MD.01].专辑.(FLAC).iso”。其中只是用末尾的数字0
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以试试void main()
<onlylove> jusss: void是没有返回值的
<jusss> onlylove: 我都是直接main()
<onlylove> jusss: 所以可以不写return
<jusss> onlylove: main是有返回值的
<onlylove> jusss: 你丫的听话不，我说了void没有
<jusss> onlylove: 传递给运行环境
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<jusss> adam8157: onlylove非要强调main有void类型返回值，
<onlylove> jusss: 爱给谁给谁，我和你说，如果是void main 就不用return,如果是int main就要return
<adam8157> jusss: 非int的是因为历史原因没有详细规定
<adam8157> jusss: ansi C 之前
<onlylove> adam8157: 我没那么说
<onlylove> adam8157: 看那货瞎扯
<jusss> adam8157: ansi c之前好像不声明就是默认int
<onlylove> adam8157: 我和他说的是void main可以不要return
<adam8157> jusss: 但是可以void...
<adam8157> jusss: 可以用void 但是不规范 不要在意
<jusss> adam8157: 可是网上那篇文章讲c++之父说main只有一种返回值类型，那就是int
<onlylove> adam8157: 他和我说丫的他都直接写main不用return，我当年可是因为int main没有return死活过不去
<jusss> adam8157: 传递给运行环境的
<adam8157> jusss: 这么说也没错
 * iMadper c-faqs上面说的是, 有些体系结构上, void main 会导致程序不能正常终止.
<adam8157> jusss: 你不返回, crt会帮你返回
<onlylove> jusss: 你要看丹尼斯的，别看那cpp的
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<jusss> onlylove: cpp那不是也参与设计c了吗
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥架构，arm还是mips
<iMadper> onlylove: 原文就是有些体系结构上
<adam8157> iMadper: 那双鞋3.7lb
<iMadper> adam8157: 真重... 你最后还是买了?
<jusss> adam8157: 被那么多人批评了的thq,难道写对了？
<adam8157> onlylove: cfaq说得都是远古的东西, 例如7bit的char之类
<onlylove> jusss: 我就这么和你说，我用804的时候，int main没有return编译gcc不让我过
<adam8157> jusss: thq?
<iMadper> jusss: onlylove: http://c-faq.com/ansi/voidmain.html   有啥好争的...
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Question 11.12b
<jusss> adam8157: tan hao qiang
<adam8157> iMadper: 买了啊
<alvin_rxg> jusss: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *,@74[*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<onlylove> iMadper: 懒得争，都是因为jusss
<adam8157> jusss: 可以并不等于对
<jusss> onlylove: 我还没遇到过这种情况
<jusss> onlylove: 我gcc都是直接main(),没return
<onlylove> jusss: 你没遇到不代表我没遇到，我还是helloworld不过
<adam8157> 赞http://c-faq.com/ansi/voidmain.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Question 11.12b
<onlylove> jusss: 加上return以后啥脾气没有
<onlylove> jusss: 对了，不过的程序还就是谭浩强的例子
<iMadper> jusss: 你只需要知道, 标准里不允许你 void main, 就行了. 如果你void main了, 标准就不保证你后面的行为都正常了
<jusss> onlylove: 不是编译器会默认给你加上return吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 那本C程序设计，绿皮的那本
<adam8157> jusss: 会不知道return到哪里去了
 * kingbo 兄弟们，开饭了
<onlylove> jusss: 鬼知道，那年代gcc没那么高级
<onlylove> adam8157: 没有返回值的东西，当然不知道return到哪里
<jusss> adam8157: 我听说不写return，编译器会默认给你加上的，难道我记错了？ 不是跟auto一样吗？
<jiero> adam8157: 你已经买了那手机？
<adam8157> jiero: 我不买
<adam8157> jiero: 编译器会找到个return, 不知道是谁的
<jusss> 感觉c的坑好多呀。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己不看路，说人坑多
<adam8157> jusss: 按照规范走就没坑, 但你偏偏成天研究奇淫巧计
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 大神在plus上发布了一个ubuntu可触摸笔记本的操作视频～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450799 https://plus.google.com/107517157558649473024/posts/EM9wD5VULaW 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-10-22 16:46
<iMadper> jusss: 每次你关注的, 都是没用的... 乖乖写int main, 乖乖 return 0 不就结了?
<onlylove> iMadper+1
<jyf> mugebjgd: 要谁？
<jiero> adam8157: 我这里终于升级到 6M 宽带了
<iMadper> jiero: 其实, 我打算下个月或者下下个月换100mb...
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=450737
<onlylove> 这个二货，能不能禁言啊
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
<onlylove> apache和解析器有半毛钱关系
<onlylove> iMadper: 土豪求共享网络
<jyf> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/257393.htm
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 圆通百万客户信息被实时兜售 疑为内鬼泄露_电子商务 - C2C_cnBeta.COM
<jyf> iMadper: 长城那个？
<jiero> iMadper: 干什么用呐？
<adam8157> jiero: 过年回家给我妈升级到20Mb/s
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 你老家在哪？
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 威海
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 20M包年500
<jiero> adam8157: 哇。这里最快的也就20M，但是我的区域没有。比我这里便宜
<onlylove> adam8157: 除了看电影更快，有别的作用么
<jiero> onlylove: 面子
<adam8157> onlylove: 网络机顶盒就可以用用了
<iMadper``> onlylove: 对.
<iMadper``> onlylove: 机顶盒
<jiero> 机顶盒？
<onlylove> 网络机顶盒是毛线gaoji货
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 山東 好地方
<iMadper``> onlylove: 我现在不买, 就是怕我老妈一播台, 我就卡一下
<iMadper``> onlylove: 小米盒子/乐视盒子
<onlylove> 哦这！
<jyf> adam8157: 帮哥挂个rpi放你家吧
<onlylove> 带宽流量杀手
<jiero> iMadper 一年再500，网费 1000了
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> iMadper``: 你到时候就不是卡一下的问题了吧
<iMadper``> onlylove: 没理解?
<jiero> 无线传输小米盒子不行。
<onlylove> iMadper``: 他缓冲完了还要继续缓冲啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我姥爷家用着小米盒子，但是。不行。。。
<iMadper``> onlylove: 100mb之后, 应该就没啥压力了, 限速
<onlylove> iMadper``: 所以你会像火车那样卡，周期性的
<iMadper``> onlylove: ...
<jiero> adam8157 iMadper` onlylove 小米盒子经常性的会断。网络不好？
<adam8157> jiero: 没用过
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕乃办得是联通光纤么？
<iMadper``> onlylove: 现在我下载电影, 一般2.8mb/s, 看1080p还是要等一个多小时才能bt下载完
<iMadper``> gfrog: 电信光纤好.
<gfrog> iMadper``: xbt
<adam8157> gfrog: 家里是光纤到楼然后扯网线
<jiero> iMadper`国产 bt 就可以边下边看？
<gfrog> iMadper``: 我那没有。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper``> gfrog: xbt是啥?
<gfrog> adam8157: 渣。
<imtxc> 土豪们！
<gfrog> iMadper``: 显摆贴
<onlylove> imtxc: 乃想说啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们做朋友吧
<iMadper``> gfrog: 北京这边, 电信用户少, 带宽给的足. bt上传1.8mb/s
<gfrog> iMadper``: 我又不跑pt
<iMadper``> gfrog: 莫拆!
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不是土豪
 * jiero 没看过几次1080p
<iMadper``> gfrog: ...
<jiero> pt是啥？
<imtxc> gfrog: 徐 sir 过来跟各路人搅了一下基……
<onlylove> jiero: 看毛1080，我显示器最大1366*768
 * jiero 的 /总共 48GB
<gfrog> imtxc: 然后呢？
<imtxc> gfrog: 乃要看好丫
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> gfrog: 当心出轨。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 乃的/home多大
<jiero> onlylove: 没分
<imtxc> gfrog: 你把那个贴纸给我的话，我可以帮你监控一下
<onlylove> jiero: 你硬盘都给swap了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 就想着贴纸。你啥时候请客？
<imtxc> gfrog: 吃啥呢
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。不是啊。双linux。。
<iMadper``> imtxc: 你是不是已经欠我两顿了?
<jiero> onlylove: 硬盘120GB，48GB ubuntu。60GB opensuse
<imtxc> iMadper``: ...
 * imtxc 欠了好多饭
<jiero> imtxc: 别说了。
<onlylove> iMadper``: 乃个土豪还要别人请客？
<imtxc> jiero: …………
<iMadper``> onlylove: gfrog都要别人请, 何况我?
<jiero> imtxc: 下次你请我
<imtxc> 还是 jyf 善良
<onlylove> 越有钱的越要别人请客……
 * MeaCulpa 现在gmail 的新feature, 那些tab, 和imap目录对应否？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那些 tab 好像没什么用
<jiero> imtxc: jyf 一直都是那种怪人
<imtxc> jiero: 擦，请我吃饭就是怪人了？
<jiero> imtxc: 看到你不欺负就是怪人了。
<imtxc> …………
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 很烦人
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 可以关掉啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那几个 tab imap 里没有
<iMadper``> tab? tag?>
<iMadper``> 你们在说神马?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我就关掉了
<gfrog> imtxc: 吃饭
<gfrog> iMadper``: nani？
<iMadper``> gfrog: ??
<imtxc> gfrog: 好哇
<imtxc> gfrog: 安排安排时间？
<imtxc> gfrog: 话说咱不是在等发工资么…… lol
<gfrog> imtxc: 那就等呗
<adam8157> imtxc: 赞
<imtxc> gfrog: 十一导致我这月没拿到工资
<jyf> imtxc: jiero 我怎么了？
<imtxc> jyf: 夸你呢
<jyf> iMadper``: 等你办上了 要给哥挂服务器
<jyf> 挂个minecraft server
 * gfrog 我擦，啥时候发工资啊，这月卡帐爆了啊。 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 我明天吧, 你, 不知道
<jiero> jyf: 你是好人
<jiero> jyf: 滥好人
<jiero> jyf: 别不欺负 imtxc
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为你这个月不知道加没加到payroll里, 可能下个月一起了
<jyf> jiero: 没好处和好处小的事我一般不做
<jiero> adam8157: 现在没有个简单的借款协议。
<jiero> jyf: imtxc 你认为是知恩图抱或者无足轻重或者是个潜力谷子？
<adam8157> jiero: 网上找
<gfrog> adam8157: 我16号发邮件了，不知道来得及不
<jiero> adam8157: 我想要：直接网络银行帐号里办完了。
<adam8157> gfrog: If we receive all the relevant documents before this date of the month we will try ensure you are paid
<adam8157> gfrog: 7th October
<jyf> jiero: 好的
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦……
<adam8157> gfrog: 人家说如果deadline之前就保证 之后只是不保证而已 也可能有
<imtxc> gfrog: 看来乃跟我一样悲剧了，第一月没工钱
<jiero> imtxc: 因为你们工钱多
<imtxc> jiero: ……………………
<jiero> imtxc: 新浪的 SAE 竟然是 svn
<jiero> 好吧。还是 svn
<jiero> 总觉的 svn 是已经消失掉的。。
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃好像很高兴？
 * adam8157 得飘得飘得意的瓢
<jiero> adam8157: 赶紧炫富
<adam8157> jiero: 目前信用卡欠债一万多 借记卡里只有几百
<jiero> adam8157: 你买楼了吗？
<adam8157> jiero: 买不起
<jiero> adam8157: 钱都不知所踪，肯定斤斤计较过
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o
<onlylove> jiero: svn咋了
<imtxc> gfrog: 没有啊
<jiero> onlylove: 只是觉得好像已经消失了。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 很多还在用的，哪里找那么多git
<jiero> onlylove: 2007年的时候好多。2011年开始只有老的了。
<iMadper``> jusss: 你完全链接的程序, elf里面有个.fini段,  main函数return之后会执行这里的代码. 通常是与操作系统相关的清理工作. 你不return, 在有些系统/架构的实现上就会出现异常终止了...
<onlylove> iMadper``: 你确定他还在？不是挂机
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在就在用 svn 啊
<jusss> iMadper``: .
<iMadper``> onlylove: 现在确定了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我是你x5
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 每次装ubuntu都会遇到的宽带连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450800 学校里是校园，win7时候是用的Mr.com先连接再连接电信宽带，ubuntu下，直接设置dsl宽带连不上，设置校园网只能进学校的官网，不能进别的网站，怎么解。上次ubuntn重装的原因就是，每天第一次进入ubuntu能连得上宽
<iMadper``> onlylove: :0-)
<^k^> ─> 带，就是上不了网，必须先登录win7连上网后，再重启进入ubuntu才能上网，所以重装了，可是这回就不知道 …
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 果然是美式生活
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你一张我5张这样
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那是，魔都的高端大气你也是看到了
 * imtxc 账单==借记卡余额==0
<onlylove> 突然想做自由职业
<adam8157> onlylove: 例如?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 和jiero私聊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 和他私聊就不是自由职业了吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 布吉岛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 按摩师？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 五张卡?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 鸭子？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 喵的，我嫖你啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不要告诉我是潜水教练
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我不会潜水
<MeaCulpa> 普吉自然风光一般啊，靠活动项目出门
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不过可以考虑律师
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那你去做啥...
<MeaCulpa> 泰国孤岛要你律师做啥...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 他的布吉岛等于不知道
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 谐音
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: OMFG
 * adam8157 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> FML
 * adam8157 对这个卖萌的世界失望了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 来魔都高端大气看妹子吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 等着看台湾软妹子
<MeaCulpa> 房租便宜一个数量级
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 魔都妹子不行
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 還是湖南妹子好
<MeaCulpa>  mugebjgd 在魔都当然不是看魔都妹子...
 * imtxc 饿
<adam8157> imtxc: http://news.163.com/13/1022/13/9BPUPFKM00014AEE.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 北京中关村一名女子头卡公交站护栏 受伤正抢救_网易新闻中心
<imtxc> adam8157: 有种口味的图片？
<MeaCulpa> 中关村果然奇葩
<imtxc> 不是说一尸体么？
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那皮膚。。
<imtxc> 还是不点开了。。。
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 哦妹子皮肤？擦，要皮肤你找黑人去，比黄人好太多
<MeaCulpa> 下班下班
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_Away: 湖南妹子的皮膚
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】ibus-setup点击首选项报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450801 求助 系统是13.10。ibus-setup选择pinyin后，点击首选项报错。 报错信息如下 Traceback (most recent call last): File "main.py", line 24, in <module> import ibus ImportError: No module named ibus 另外，panel上的输入法图标一直都是En。 大神进来看看。 统计信
<^k^> ─> 息: 发表于 由 griffyn — 2013-10-22 17:58
<jiero> MeaCulpa_Away: 。。。
<lucky__> 谁用过netflix的？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请问还有人用wine在ubuntu下玩梦幻西游吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450802 我wine了一次，但是打开后，游戏老是提示说游戏不能在虚拟机下运行，奇怪了，我不是用wine的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 片刻停留 — 2013-10-22 18:07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu用chmod改变权限无效是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450806 一个文件没有 x 权限，多次改变无效，我都用root账户改变权限了，还是改变不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Xy_betray — 2013-10-22 19:23
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  19:43 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】HP z220 server安装ubuntu 64位系统之后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450807 一切使用默认安装，分区如下： /boot 200M ext4 / 400G ext4 /home 500G ext4 swap 16G Grub安装在/dev/sda上。 安装完成之后，重启机器，系统显示：无系统盘，无法启动 求帮助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 execve — 2013-10-22 19:50
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<iGoogle> gfrog: 有好玩的没。
<gfrog> iGoogle: openstack好玩不？
<iGoogle> 不好玩
<gfrog> iGoogle: 叫openstack玩死了。
<iGoogle> py写的，多半玩死。lol
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 13.10提前了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450808 很久没开机了，今晚开机一下i就跳出13.10升级可用的信息，问我想升级吗？ Welcome to Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander' The Ubuntu team is proud to announce Ubuntu 13.10 'Saucy Salamander'. To see what's new in this release, visit: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features Ubuntu is a Linux distribution fo
<^k^> ─> r your desktop or server, with a fast and easy install, regular releases, a tight selection of excellent applications installed by default, …
<iMadper> iGoogle: 神老板好
<CyrusYzGTt> 神经病
<gfrog> 神经病
<iGoogle> 乖
<iGoogle> gfrog: 看网页没，测试下不，好玩的呢。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 配置bittorrent服务器时，在使用btdownloadheadless生成种子时无下载速度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450810 ittorrent服务器时，在使用btdownloadheadless生成种子时无下载速度。 我的命令是 btdownloadheadless --max_allow_in 100 --max_upload_rate 500 /home/shawn/shawn_share.torrent --saveas /home/shawn/log/shawn_share 运行state为 saving
<^k^> ─> : shawn_share (0.0 M) percent done: 0.0 time left: connecting to peers download to: /home/shawn/log/shawn_share download rate: 0.00 K/s uplo …
<gfrog> iGoogle: 忙疯了，没空
<iGoogle> 你咋这么忙。没见 iMadper 闲得蛋疼。
<iMadper> iGoogle: 正在验bug...
<iGoogle> @@
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/274418
 * gfrog ubuntu里带的这个渣渣qemu，我要郁闷死了。
<imtxc> g
<imtxc> gfrog: 还上班呢？
<gfrog> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> 几点了都，还没吃饭哇？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 不是kvm吗
<gfrog> iGoogle: kvm是内核里的，很多前端都可以用。qemu特指那套用户态的包儿
<gfrog> iGoogle: 例如vbox也可以用kvm
<iGoogle> 例如啥。我直接kvm的cli
<gfrog> iGoogle: 你能写出kvm的cli？
<iGoogle> 啥。直接用的
<gfrog> iGoogle: cat /usr/bin/kvm 你看看是啥
<iGoogle> kvm -smp 4 -m 512 -drive file=$1,if=virtio -net nic,model=virtio -net user -soundhw ac97 $b
<iGoogle> 脚本
 * gfrog exec qemu-system-x86_64 -machine accel=kvm:tcg "$@"
<gfrog> iGoogle: 还是qemu
<iGoogle> 命令替换了。少一个字母
 * gfrog 擦，windows也过来捣乱，好好的更新个毛线
<iGoogle> 话说，机器里面没一个映像，说啥kvm。。
<iGoogle> 没虚拟机。。。
<freeflying> iGoogle, ee也玩虚拟机了啊
<freeflying> gfrog, http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1203235-1-1-2.html
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<gfrog> freeflying: 还在公司呢，这啥玩意？
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个点还在办公室？
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天有通宵的觉悟
<freeflying> gfrog, nani?
<gfrog> freeflying: 没搞定juju，外加手机坏了
<freeflying> gfrog, 正好入土豪金啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 毛线啊，这月工钱还没发呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个礼拜就能到账了
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说飞度这小车真心不错
<freeflying> gfrog, 这回又开了将近一个礼拜
<gfrog> freeflying: 我不好说，16号才交payroll， adam说7号之前没交这个月又没戏了。
<iGoogle> freeflying: 没
<gfrog> freeflying: 太贵啊，自动档要10来万
<freeflying> gfrog, 残值高
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿有熟悉的人出二手飞度可以给俺推荐下。哈哈。
<freeflying> gfrog, 混动的飞度吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 没啥意思，省那点油钱不够买电机的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不扯了，我继续……
<freeflying> gfrog, 你咋不用 IOM的机器搞呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 我给你wiki
<gfrog> freeflying: IOM是啥？
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们大本营所在地啊
<imtxc> tx 关门了么
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • RK3188平板Lubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450815 LCD可用， 但是问题太多了, WIFI都不能用， 不折腾了 C360_2013-10-22-20-01-37-513.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 ronon — 2013-10-22 21:32
<imtxc> w.qq.com web.qq.com 都打不开了
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • SED求解！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450816 一个文本 1 2 3 4 5 为什么 SED ‘N;2D’和SED‘N;4D’的时候，1和3是不输出的 而 SED‘N;3D’ 和SED‘N;5D’ 就输出了2和4？？？ 按理说文本都一样，写法也没区别，所有规律也应该相同才对。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-10-22 22:08
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 老款macbook小白（酷睿P7350） cpu只能识别单核的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450817 小白Macbook，cpu；P7350 @ 2.00GHz；系统环境是 12.04LTS 64位 ，出现了只认出1个核心的情况。搜索google也发现有老外遇到同样的情况。。http://askubuntu.com/questions/177209/why-is-only-one-cpu-detected-on-a-macbook-with-a-dual-core-pro
<^k^> ─> cessor 但最后他的解决办法http://pastebin.com/meg4kVK3 看着云里雾里的 ，请高手帮忙解释一下吧！！感谢了！！ …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 升级ubuntu 13.10后不能正常进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450819 每次都要进advanced options for ubuntu选择ubuntu ,linux 3.5.0 34 generic才能进入图形界面。如果不是就只能进入tty，在tty下输入startx也不能正常进入。求解！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 eggzhan — 2013-10-22 22:41
<MeaCu1pa> hmm
<hoxily> http://115.206.125.231/
<^k^> hoxily ... ⇪ /
<knownbad> sammy.sucu/Freak84e90 still has problem accessing https://admin.wanderwe.com via VPN.
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for https://admin.wanderwe.com/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<knownbad> 测试
<knownbad> test
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  01:36 
<^k^> knownbad:点点点.  01:36 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 測毛？
<knownbad> 测量毛长度？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我經常的剃毛的怎麼辦
<knownbad> 还是有须须吧？
<knownbad> 你是青龙？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是
<knownbad> 那剃毛？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是青龍 才要剃
 * knownbad 以怀疑的眼光
<nsh001> hello all
<nsh001> 我需要一些帮助，我在安装ubuntu server 13.10时默认安装了LAMP，系统成功安装后，我安装phpmyadmin,然后就提示我少了mcrypt扩展，请问如何添加，谢谢！
<alvin_rxg> 謝謝！
<knownbad> ？
<^k^> 05:08
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:08
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 貼吧上一堆小白兔
<alvin_rxg> 我是机器人 23:40
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 怎么会去装 server 呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 人傻
<knownbad> 不是，是怀疑这么个身段不该搞 server.   那个公司的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什麼身段？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什麼公司會用ubuntu當server 那要多蛋疼啊
<knownbad> 不自己搜寻解决问题？
<knownbad> 是说怎么会请这么个网管？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 人傻
<knownbad> 聪明的都被解放军请走了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你知道就好 或者跑到你們那裏去了
<knownbad> 没，来这里的都是卧底的。
<knownbad> 近来看见那只贱猫没？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你還不睡覺呐？嫂子不催你 ooxx 麽？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 小孩鬧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我早就睡醒一覺了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒有
<knownbad> 我家是老婆闹。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 鬧什麼
<knownbad> 生小孩。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 到底是誰的問題
<knownbad> 都没问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那怎麼沒動靜
<knownbad> 子宫都点后倾得用狗爬式。
<knownbad> 都点=有点。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-23
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • boot空间不足怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450836 boot是独立分区，128M，目前剩余39M，不足以升级至13.10。 说明： 1、系统是用U盘升级来的13.04，不是在线升级，也不是全新安装。 2、只保留最新的内核3.8.0-39，没有其它多余内核。 3、用suod gnome-open打开boot，可见的文件大约31M，还有40多
<^k^> ─> M已用空间不知道是什么，点击“显示隐藏文件”无效。lost&found文件夹大约12K。 求指教。 统计信息: 发表 …
 * tenzu 拜大仙
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！！！ubuntu13.10 unity 64位，dropbox不能显示托盘图标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450837 如题，请问如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyfz — 2013-10-23 8:46
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还在？
<cynics> eexpress
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • pidgin-lwqq gnome3 集成聊天问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450838 已经按照这篇文章的步骤完成设置，tweak tool里看插件启用正常，pidgin的插件也按照教程所说设置了，但是消息来了以后，还是弹出对话框，而不是右下角显示集成聊天的信息。 请问集成聊天是否还需要其他设置 ubuntu 13.04 + gnome 3.
<^k^> ─> 6 非常感谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry79 — 2013-10-23 9:18
 * kingbo 昨晚终于把路由器救回来了
 * kingbo 完好如初
<night> kingbo: 恭喜了
<kingbo> night: 同喜
 * kingbo 同时也发现：其时 不用openwrt，用tomato也是可以安装软件的
 * kingbo 方法其实很简单，加个U盘，把openwrt的软件包解压到U盘，配置下环境就可以了
<jlzhang> hi
 * kingbo 远程路由器太不稳定了，一条ls命令就让路由当机了，又要回去断电了
<jlzhang> 请问在Emacs里面，我想查看Manual可以用man或则woman命令。
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  09:29 
<jlzhang> 如果我想搜索一个Manual里面的文字，只能在当前Manual里面Ctrl+s查找。
<jlzhang> 有没有办法在一系列的Manual里面查找匹配的文字？类似find-grep
<MeaCulpa_Away> morning
<imtxc> jlzhang: man -k
<jlzhang> imtxc: man -k 在Emacs里不能用啊
<pity> 请教个关于文件监控的问题，比如有个 xxx.md5 的文件，如果内容发生改变，就马上执行一个脚本来验证 xxx.md5 里面的 md5 值是否正确，这个脚本应该用 crontab 每分钟执行一次？还是用个守护进程来监控 xxx.md5 的改变呢？
<onlylove> kingbo: 你 那无线救回来没
<cynics> pity 用内核的notify触发
<cynics> gfrog
<cynics> iMadper
<iMadper> cynics: ?
<cynics> imtxc
<imtxc> cynics: ?
<MeaCulpa> 不是有现成的notify可用么
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 刚来, 不知道你们在说什么
<cynics> MeaCulpa
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Python补充视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450839 这是上一个Python视频教程（http://storezhang.iteye.com/blog/1961450）的补充，这个视频教程只适合入门，大家选择观看就行。 这是Alex Li的一套Python基础视频教程，本来这套视频教程还有很多实战的内容，因为诸多原因未能上传，还请谅解。作为Pytho
<^k^> ─> n的入门来说，还是值得一看的。 本视频教程的内容有： Alex Li Python视频教程-第1讲-Python 基础介绍(1) Alex Li …
<cynics> iMadper
<cynics> imtxc
<cynics> MeaCulpa
<iMadper> cynics: stop!
<cynics> pity
<imtxc> +q 了丫
<cynics> 我也能加的哦
<imtxc> ................
<iMadper> cynics: 这是谁呀?
<iMadper> imtxc: 花花在国外吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁在安徽?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我们这里有op在安徽?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不太清楚啊……
<imtxc> cynics: 给我加个v
<cynics> imtxc上次谁说android下没好的客户端
<cynics> 我这个用着不错啊
<imtxc> cynics: 乃谁啊，那个客户端连不上我的 znc
<imtxc> 哦不是连不上，每次进去都要我手动输入 /quote PASS user:passoword ， 累
<cynics> imtxc 确实连不上znc
<cynics> 好傻
<imtxc> cynics: 可以连上，就是自动执行命令不好用
<cynics> imtxc 很麻烦
<cynics> 去报个bug吧
<MeaCulpa> cynics: ?
<cynics> iMadper ?
<imtxc> cynics: 乃谁啊到底
<imtxc> cynics: 给我加个v
<cynics> imtxc 乃去微博啊
<cynics> 现在又玩来往了
<imtxc> 不知道是谁
<cynics> imtxc 赶紧去注册就能有大v了
<iMadper> cynics: 我绝对不介意执行 /mode #ubuntu-cn +q cynics   所以, 如果你不说自己是谁, 就别在对话里提到我的nick了
<cynics> LOL
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<cynics> 小样
<iMadper> imtxc: 是不是傻ee?
<cynics> 帽帽今天的网好了没
<cynics> iMadper
<cynics> iMadper_Working 乃不觉得折腾啊
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 突然觉得, 还是 ignore了好
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 好像真的是傻 ee
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 只要不打扰我就行了.
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 但是傻ee又不在安徽...
<cynics> imtxc 对毛啊
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 扣腚去
<cynic> iMadper_Working
<cynic> imtxc
<cynic> 人呢
<imtxc> cynic: ...
<tenzu> 神一定不会乃啊乃的
<cynic> 叫兽真厉害
<cynic> tenzu 乃还不去洗尿布
<tenzu> cynic: 今天不用洗
<iMadper_Working> tenzu: 疼老板早
<pity> cynic: 咋？
<cynic> http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1222983-1-1-1.html
<^k^> cynic ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>2.35 kiB}
<cynic> iMadper_Working imtxc ^^
<tenzu> iMadper_Working: 小泄早
<imtxc> cynic: 再不说是谁 ignore 乃
<pity> cynic: inotify？
<tenzu> pity: P姐？
<pity> tenzu: 叫兽
<pity> tenzu: 好久不见
<cynic> 无聊还是睡觉去了
<pity> cynic: 要用 c 写吗？
<pity> cynic: 都忘了啊
<tenzu> pity: 最近我上irc也少点，不过平时还是天天看到你刷推，hoho
<pity> tenzu: 最近我上推也少了，现在只有等公交时刷个 4sq，还常不通
<pity> tenzu: 一入运维深似海啊
<tenzu> pity: 我就是看到你刷4sq来着
<tenzu> pity: 如果能挣点钱的话，好好干吧
<onlylove> pity: 乃是运维？
<onlylove> pity: 在哪里赚钱呐
<jyf> pity: 在哪运维？
<pity> onlylove: 中国擦车
<pity> tenzu: 挣钱不多，天天琐事缠身
<tenzu> pity: 琐事是最耽误工作效率的，看来哪里都一样
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • dd命令使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450840 假设： 1）SD卡容量：1G 2）下载的ubuntu系统是：700M。 一般情况下，用dd命令制作出来的live usb也是700M。 虽然这样，制作出来的live usb。在笔记本上使用，可以安装软件。 但是，可使用的空间很少，没安装多少个软件包，就再也安装不下了！ 问题
<onlylove> 怎么才能高效率处理琐事，是个很有意思的问题
<iMadper_Working> onlylove: 时间管理 是个很有意思的问题
<pity> tenzu: 嗯嗯
<onlylove> iMadper_Working: 我不能正确预测处理琐事需要的时间
<onlylove> iMadper_Working: 我对时间的观念很弱
<iMadper_Working> onlylove: 我是死线驱动的....
<onlylove> 今年夏天那么多下雨天，到了秋天没雨水了，是不是夏天的都下完了
<night> 不要说秋天，就是夏天在很多地方也是没有雨水的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 见识下ubuntu和debian在web服务器方向的发展(占58.8%) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450841 Ubuntu+Debian reached 58,5% Linux-distributions web-servers in 2013, after the 2010's 37,1% 一图胜千言 : 此图信息有W3Techs提供~~ W3Techs貌似是搞全球www网站应用技术调查 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=vie
<^k^> ─> wprofi
<jyf> onlylove: 只是帝都 而已
<onlylove> jyf: 我家里今年夏天也很大雨水，不知道现在咋样
<eexpress> 这蛋蛋最近当劳工了？到处出差？ gfrog
<eexpress> iMadper_Working: 额。
<freeflying> eexpress, 蛋蛋最近爽啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 没你爽啊。出差，大半时间是玩儿啊
<eexpress> C家福利好。据说还没税。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，不错
<eexpress> 啥时候，我也可以不交税啊。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 你开个废品回收站我们来挂靠
<eexpress> 钻研下免税政策去吧。 MeaCulpa
<eexpress> 红利的再投资，免税。我一直没懂。nnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我不懂金融，懂的话还在这里瞎掰...
<eexpress> 介绍一个岛国，我去申请公民权。
<MeaCulpa> 瓦努阿图
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 乐乐朵不是最喜欢金融嘛
<eexpress> 这啥国度。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 他高端
<eexpress> 我能自主立国不。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 推荐加勒比岛国，以后万一行情差了有被收归米国的可能
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我比较喜欢巴哈马啊，妹子火爆景色优美
<eexpress> 米国的税第一啊。
<eexpress> 你去过？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 红灯区免税？
<eexpress> lol
<MeaCulpa> 北美洲巴哈馬首都納蘇一名香港移民男子，周日在家慶祝春節期間，在家門口遇劫匪，遭搶去手機及槍擊致死。由於當地不斷發生針對華人的劫殺案...
<eexpress> .
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 波多黎各
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 哥伦布发现的所谓新大陆就是Bahamas
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 波多黎各已经算是米国了，进不去
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 去买一个岛。立国吧。美女免签证，永久居民权。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 妹子最好應該都是加勒比吧
<eexpress> 哥伦布，那强盗嘛
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩，内腰臀比吓人
<eexpress> 热带，早熟。 huntxu 你最喜欢
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 有一次Bahamas几个妹子来上海参加田径比赛，他们的丈夫都如影随形...
<onlylove> 为什么是他们
<onlylove> “他们”
<eexpress> 为啥你认为这些妹子都确定有丈夫？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 囧，為什麽，怕被跟丟？
<eexpress> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: Bahamas是避税天堂，还有很多国际银行
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 貌似是的
<MeaCulpa> 外国银行可以比较自由地进行金融活动，不仅可以免交个人所得税、公司所得税、资本收益和利益收入扣税，还免交任何财产税，而且外国公司及其资产不受外汇管理条例的约束，对经营国际金融业务的银行免除外币存款准备金的要求。
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，啥税都没
<eexpress> 这咋有收入呢？国家没钱
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: no, 入境费，注册费和印花税
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 靠这个就够了
<eexpress> 这些显得不多嘛
<MeaCulpa> 991年国内生产总值为25.2亿美元
<MeaCulpa> 挺猛了...
<eexpress> 估计警察都没
<MeaCulpa> 吃饭吃饭
<eexpress> 2032年，小行星碰你，你凑合着活吧。
<huntxu> 小行星捕獲做成衛星
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 乃个吃货，恁早就吃饭
<imtxc> 额了
<eexpress> http://www.shejipi.com/20296.html freeflying gfrog
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 具有转向显示功能的 “信号背包” | 设计癖
<freeflying> eexpress, 你要送我个吗
<eexpress> 我准备做一个。你愿意出多少钱购买，我衡量下成本。lol
<eexpress> 很快可以量产。这东西容易做
<eexpress> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.15.SGo2LU&id=19087365613&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 无线串口 蓝牙 模块 Arduino 蓝牙串口 HC-06 蓝牙模块 无线串口-tmall.com天猫
<eexpress> 一套，估计成本在100元内。卖价300。咋样。
<freeflying> 靠谱
<October21> 附加值很高啊
<thomasxie> =-O
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 刚才面了个一个人 居然跟我说c#和java比较优雅
<jyf> 还好我忍住没喷他
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总有 iphone 出么
<imtxc> jyf: 优雅………………………………
<jyf> imtxc: 我只能说这两个语言设计很完备 要说优雅我实在是没看到
<freeflying> imtxc, 基蛙有
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu13.10现在可以安装Virtualbox了么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450845 现在Virtubox官网上的Virtubox依然没有Ubuntu13.10对应的版本下载，如果想使用的话需要怎么安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjl1764 — 2013-10-23 11:27
<imtxc> 在公司，黑莓5格信号，丧门星零格…………
<imtxc> 看来是我冤枉联通了
<kenchow> hi
<^k^> kenchow:点点点.  11:46 
<kenchow> 大家好啊
<^k^> kenchow:点点点.  11:46 
<kenchow> 怎么木有人说话啊
<kenchow> 吃饭去了
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: 乃的邮件太长了......
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 没办法, 那个信息有用
<imtxc> 好吧 efi 看起来好高端
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 压根儿就没人理我好不好...
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: O_o
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 联通...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 纠结 关于系统内核升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450848 ThinkPad X200 安装Ubuntu 12.4，后來用sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade 更新系统，在tty下看到变成12.04.3了，但是在Dash下的更新管理器中有提示升级内核，想问下，一般你们都升级吗？还是不理它？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luqiyihui — 2013-10-23 11:54
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 你是不是面了前VBScript/Perl码工了
<imtxc> iMadper_Working: 食堂饭难吃
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 做c#的 没办法
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 又黑 perl
<MeaCulpa> jyf: 最近码工又开始高调了，我等Sys Engineer甲方不景气，丫的周围的码工开始高调
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 有机会就黑，我黑一切我不能理解的东西
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 乖。女人你也不能理解。黑你老婆去吧
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 大家都cloud以后 你们就牛掰了 到时候码农不好就业
<iMadper_Working> imtxc: 毛病...
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 其实码农是自己把自己玩死的
<gfrog> eexpress: 丫是出去旅游啊，擦
<imtxc> gfrog: 良心企业啊，呆湾旅游一周，你啥时候去
<gfrog> imtxc: 没我的事儿
<imtxc> .....
<gfrog> imtxc: 他们组集体腐败
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧
 * gfrog 球带ipad mini2啊
<imtxc> 好像新的 mini2 是视网膜屏幕的？
<touparx> 是的
<jyf> 不知道电池多少
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:24 
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  13:34 
<imtxc> iMadper: mu4e 默认回复邮件的时候不在引用前面加时间戳？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 早上有件事想问你来着…… 结果现在忘了……
<freeflying> gfrog, 你不就是想转钱给我呢嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: ……
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃昨晚真通宵了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 反正到今天了
<freeflying> gfrog, 赶紧换家里的宽带吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 好吧……
<freeflying>  gfrog 办公室那宽带其实还没我家里的好
<gfrog> freeflying: 土壕……
<freeflying> gfrog, 毛啊，联通的20M光纤而已
<gfrog> freeflying: 我家的才4M
<imtxc> gfrog: 联通吧？
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实还是那些渣渣镜像放的地方太奇葩。 国内没镜像。
<gfrog> freeflying: 据说我朝准备搞那个DC网络速度也不行，到office这边才几十k/s
<freeflying> gfrog, 一个确实
<freeflying> gfrog, 那个更扯啊，共享百兆的
<bakaCirno> = =
<gfrog> freeflying: 唉……
<bakaCirno> 有懂js的小伙伴不？
<freeflying> gfrog,  是的
<gfrog> freeflying: 对了，好像上午是想说神马时候去湾湾环岛吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 你们壕能去啊，我去不了的
<imtxc> freeflying: 你就环岛国吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 新政策是在帝都纳税满一年，有暂住证就行。
<iMadper`> 你们壕能去啊，我去不了的
<iMadper`> 弯弯我还去不了呢
<iMadper`> imtxc: 你能去台湾了嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper`, 你是帝都土著好不好
<iMadper`> freeflying: 对呀, 但是我去不了... 你们能去的
<iMadper`> freeflying: 有一个证我拿不到
<imtxc> iMadper`: 一年就可以？
<iMadper`> imtxc: 还没人理我的bug...
<imtxc> iMadper`: 那我够了啊
<iMadper`> imtxc: 那你能去?
<imtxc> iMadper`: 没钱去
<imtxc> 我也有暂住证啊
<iMadper`> imtxc: 我也没钱... 没机票...
<imtxc> iMadper`: 所以咱不用考虑这个
<iMadper`> imtxc: 昨晚就该抱bug, 但是昨晚太困了. 拖到今天早上, 就没人理我了...
<imtxc> iMadper`: 对啊，大牛们都睡了
<imtxc> iMadper`: mu4e 好像不能把回复邮件的时候的引用配置成这样 On 3 October 2013 21:26, aa <va@aa.com> wrote:
<iMadper`> imtxc: 没试过, google不到?
<iMadper`> imtxc: https://github.com/djcb/mu/blob/master/mu4e/mu4e-draft.el
<^k^> iMadper` ⇪ t: mu/mu4e/mu4e-draft.el at master · djcb/mu · GitHub
<iMadper`> imtxc: line 303?
<imtxc> 我看看去
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • network-manager打开后一闪而过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450851 ubuntu13.10 gnome桌面管理器，现在network-manager打开后一闪而过，重装过了，依旧，请大神们帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 d1373989587 — 2013-10-23 14:21
<gfrog> iMadper`: 你还要毛线证儿，直接申请自由行了
<iMadper`> gfrog: 我要得证是机票, 登机证.
<iMadper`> gfrog: 没钱买机票, 怎么去...
<gfrog> iMadper`: 机票也不贵……
<iMadper`> gfrog: ... ... 不信...
<gfrog> iMadper`: 携程上搜啊
<iMadper`> gfrog: 宁愿考虑亚洲航空的吉隆坡.
<imtxc> 来回湾湾，再呆两天，多少钱能够？
<iMadper`> gfrog: 含税北京出发, 688rmb机票.
<imtxc> 不购物只吃住的情况下
<iMadper`> gfrog: 吉隆坡旁边就是马六甲....
<imtxc> 我看我多久能攒够
<gfrog> iMadper`: 待两天够干毛线。
<gfrog> imtxc: ^
<gfrog> imtxc: 台北都转不完
<imtxc> gfrog: ………………
<imtxc> 呆湾那么大呢？
<imtxc> iMadper`: 我看过的好多XX小说都发生在高雄啊，得去看看
<imtxc> lol
<tenzu> 基蛙不知道是不是被烤熟了
<tenzu> imtxc: 台南也经常出现吧
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 原来你没熟
<gfrog> imtxc: 出息……
<gfrog> tenzu: ……
 * gfrog afk
<tenzu> gfrog: 被烤熟之前记得抹上麻辣香锅的酱料，不然我们很难找到你
<tenzu> 假装afk，可能是找酱料去了，嗯嗯
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • wmii 3.10 无法载入 xft 字体 / wmiir 写失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450853 系统是 ubuntu 13.10，wmii 版本是3.10~20120413+hg2813-， 从 13.04 dist-upgrade 上来，发现 wmii 版本也更新了，配置有些变化但是修改起来还是容易的， 新增加了 witray 还有前后标签间切换的功能，都挺实用的，但是有两个问题。 一： 无
<^k^> ─> 法载入 xft 字体。按照原来的配置方法 wmiirc 中： Code: export WMII_FONT='xft:WenQuanYi Micro Hei' 但是启动 wmii 后使 …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • kde环境下firefox界面不显示文字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450854 大家好！我的gentoo系统，内核3.10.7,kde是4.10.2。昨天手贱，觉得kde环境下gtk软件界面字体不怎么协调，于是安装了个名为gtk-theme-switch的软件，原打算把gtk程序界面与kde4统一起来，结果悲剧了：在kde4环境下，大多数gtk软件界面
<^k^> ─> 字体都还行，但firefox的网页显示倒正常，但界面怎么都不出来文字了，即使是卸载掉gtk-themes-switch也不行 …
<gfrog> tenzu: ……
<tenzu> gfrog: 难道你是去找焖锅酱料了？
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽，乃要乖
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/13/1023/13/9BSGQE1Q00011229.html?f=resysBvalid1#www_resys 哈哈
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 两男子饭后争抢付账厮打 餐馆老板劝架被打伤_网易新闻中心
<night> adam8157: 无妄之灾啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 昨晚多特状态竟然调整好了...
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper` http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/04dfd1edgw1e9v1tx8jnzj20ci0eqwh9.jpg
<iMadper`> adam8157: 哈哈哈哈!!! 赞!!!!
<imtxc> 好车
<onlylove> win版的libre下载好慢……
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server 12.04 的 dovecot 配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450855 参考 ubuntu server 最佳方案来做，是基于 8.04版本的，对于12.04版本 dovecot 的修改实在是太大了， 配置文件和选项都找不到了， 到 wiki 也只能看到老旧版本的文章，新版本显示尚未撰写 哪位大侠能给个链接，或指点一下菜鸟啊，急
<^k^> ─> 死菜鸟们了 不胜感激！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jdwgb — 2013-10-23 15:05
<tenzu> adam8157: 壕当
<adam8157> tenzu: 乖
<tenzu> adam8157: 我打算买galaxy note 3了
<adam8157> tenzu: 壕教授
<tenzu> adam8157: 等不及土豪金了
<adam8157> tenzu: 土豪金已经批量上市了啊... 现在官网买的话一两周就发货
<adam8157> tenzu: 帮别人买了个, 这几天就发货了
<tenzu> adam8157: 要是untethered jailbreak也等一两周就出来，那我就等
<adam8157> =,=
<tenzu> adam8157: 土豪金在我周边报价是6K
<adam8157> tenzu: 我个人是喜欢android亲儿子多些
<adam8157> tenzu: 买吧
<happyaron> tenzu: jailbreak那么重要么
<eexpress> 豪。豪猪們啊。
<tenzu> adam8157: nexus？
<tenzu> happyaron: 茸茸
<happyaron> 你们都是土豪啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 是啊, 可惜我只买得起1.3K的Moto
<adam8157> happyaron: 装!
<tenzu> happyaron: 用惯了activator什么的，还有游戏内购啊
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<happyaron> adam8157: 我还用我那老旧的ip4
<tenzu> eexpress: momo神
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> happyaron: 没内购怎么有乐趣？
<tenzu> happyaron: 你升iOS7了么？
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯，还行吧。没内够，打电话发短信看邮件，就这几个功能。
<iMadper`> adam8157: lxr 访问不了了?  http://lxr.linux.no/+trees
<tenzu> happyaron: hbook总得看看，相声总得听听，还有Kuaidial之类的插件也必不可少
<^k^> iMadper` ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<happyaron> ...
<adam8157> iMadper`: 嗯 我也打不开
<iMadper`> adam8157: 恩... 那我自己cscope去...
<tenzu> happyaron: 不是双面玻璃，总感觉容易出划痕，还不如换Note3
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: g蛙
<tenzu> gfrog: 酱料抹好了？
<gfrog> tenzu: 我的水果拿去天才吧，直接告诉我换新了……
<tenzu> gfrog: 你的是3GS？
<gfrog> happyaron: momo
<jyf> MeaCulpa: 在不
<gfrog> tenzu: 4S，坏了，还是换成4S
 * gfrog 貌似水果还是联通有折价购机？
<adam8157> gfrog: 帝都出入境管理处比我县专业多了
<jyf> http://detail.zol.com.cn/raid/index280804.shtml  20多T的盘阵 不到1w  这个到底是摩尔定律的问题 还是有什么坑在里面?
<^k^> jyf ... ⇪ 【戴尔PowerVault MD1200】报价_参数_图片_论坛_DELL PowerVault MD1200戴尔磁盘阵列报价-ZOL中关村在线
<jyf> cc adam8157:
<adam8157> jyf: 不懂这个
<jyf> adam8157: 你在我心中高大的形象崩塌了
<adam8157> jyf: ....
<nyfair> jyf: 怎么了，adam出荤段子啦？
<eexpress> adam8157: 土豪，娶了这个吧。 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/bd759d6djw1e9trnbl5zcj20jg0o20vh.jpg
<adam8157> eexpress: 来一打
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<jyf> nyfair: 没有 他居然跟我说他不懂那个
<eexpress> 强大。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: c记的人怎么能喜欢android的货色，多掉价
<jyf> c记跟android不是很有好么
<adam8157> nyfair: 请原谅我放荡不羁
<jyf> 不是经常热脸贴android的冷屁股来着
<jyf> ubuntu touch
<jyf> ubuntu in android
<nyfair> jyf: 权宜之计而已，巨硬没出道前还干过unix呢
<eexpress> nyfair: 富婆
<jyf> nyfair: 听你瞎掰
<nyfair> 说起来巨硬我拒掉了啊，又不是亚洲研究院，纯做苦力也没啥意思
 * jyf 也正常 掰掰更健康
<onlylove> jyf: 我能想到的坑就是，dell的机器喜欢坏硬盘，估计存储一样的毛病
<jyf> onlylove: 我仔细看了一遍  原来那是机柜的钱 fuck
<jyf> 不知道自己搭个基于网线的价格如何
<onlylove> jyf: 没算硬盘啊……
<jyf> 一个单片机+网口+一个普通硬盘插座
<jyf> onlylove: 是诶 这帮孙子
<eexpress> 网口？
<jyf> 走lustr那种方案
<jyf> 不上硬件模拟
<jyf> lustre当初我在第一家公司上他的时候 特地去频道问那帮人 他们说实践中是pb级的
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac713978
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 上海某中学合唱节全班齐唱迪迦奥特曼中文版OP - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<freeflying> imtxc_away, http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-Forerunner-Waterproof-Running-Monitor/dp/B0025VKUPM?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Garmin Forerunner 310XT Waterproof Running GPS With USB ANT Stick and Heart Rate Monitor: GPS & Navigation
<onlylove> 实践中是PB级……
<jyf> 因为他们的文档说可以随便加节点 所以我去问他们到底有谁部署过
<jyf> 他们说最大的部署是几百Pb
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉，现在联通电信都有ip4换购土壕金啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃去魔都木有去拜见女王 nyfair 么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 女王不在魔都吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 咦？ 不在嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 乜
<imtxc> iMadper`: 换了个厂，缩进风格又从空格变成 tab 了。。。。
<jyf> 男 子假冒特警、雪豹突击队连长与四名女子恋爱】北京网名叫"杀手"的刘某是一名普通职员，有家室有孩子。但他通过微信结识四名女子，捏造特警和雪豹突击队连 长的身份周旋在她们之间。检察官称刘某与多名女子发生性关系，造成两名女子怀孕，已触犯刑法，构成冒充军人招摇撞骗罪
<imtxc> 马蛋，改配置去
<iMadper`> imtxc: ... 从来都用tab...
 * adam8157 硬tab赛高
 * adam8157 
<imtxc> iMadper`: 我不知道从那里抄来的配置，缩进默认是4个空格，怎么改成tab？ 来句配置
<jyf> iMadper`: 由于以前的web editor不怎么好用 所以我都用空格的 养成习惯了
 * adam8157 当然我如果写python还是用四个空格的
<jyf> adam8157: 为毛要四个？
<jyf> 其实我想知道早期那些大佬们 在tty上用8个空格是什么心态
<adam8157> jyf: 那用几个? 两个太变态了吧
<jyf> adam8157: 我喜欢手动用2个 tab还是配成4个的
<iMadper`> imtxc:  indent-tabs-mode t ?
<iMadper`> imtxc: 加到你的c-mode-hook里面?
<jyf> adam8157: 主要是py对缩进太严格了 如果你不写list-comp 那有得你受的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 据说13.10默认用mir了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450858 我用的是kubuntu，他不会和mir扯上关系。有用标准版ubuntu的人来讲讲，13.10的GUI性能有无提高？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 farta — 2013-10-23 16:14
<gfrog> adam8157: python四个空格是pep8啊，
<adam8157> gfrog: 系啊,  bs jyf
<nsh001> 各位好，不好意思又来麻烦大家了！ 我在安装Ubuntu server 13.10时选择安装LAMP包后，在安装phpmyadmin后，提示mcrypt没有设置，在网上找了一下，都是老版本的教程不好用，不知道大家谁明白，帮助一下，谢谢！php5-mcrypt已经安装。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 系统提示“卷 系统文件根目录 仅剩19M” 为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450859 我全新安装的13.10.分区如下： /root ----200m / ----5000m /swap---1000m /home---21000m 为什么刚装上的系统，就会出现 卷 根目录文件系统 磁盘仅剩19m? 各位，这是什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gauyon — 2013-10-23 16:25
<adminn> 终于连进来了
<eexpress> tenzu: bs 内购用户
<eexpress> 才差点过关
 * gfrog 擦，手机送修了，没法支付宝付款啊，妈蛋……
<jyf> adam8157: 搭上我做啥？ 又没上下文
<adam8157> gfrog: 呵呵
<adam8157> gfrog: 又买啥? 我帮你代付撒
<gfrog> adam8157: 买车……
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以啊, 支付宝直接代付就行
<adam8157> gfrog: 估计明天发薪
<gfrog> adam8157: 目测跟我无关啊……
<adam8157> l o l
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃支付宝link是啥？ 木爪机了这些信息都木有了……
<gfrog> adam8157: link->nick
<adam8157> gfrog: 邮箱或者手机号都行
<gfrog> adam8157: 手机号也木有。 gmail邮箱嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 然
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu13.10安装体验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450864 本帖主要目的为--吐槽。 1、安装完系统后，系统自带中文输入法，但是打不开，不显示输入法的选字窗口，查了一个网络，说是python2.7的原因，于是换成python2.6.。。好吧。可以输入汉字了，但是选字窗口还是没有。问题又来了，，软件中心
<nsh001> 各位好，不好意思又来麻烦大家了！ 我在安装Ubuntu server 13.10时选择安装LAMP包后，在安装phpmyadmin后，提示mcrypt没有设置，在网上找了一下，都是老版本的教程不好用，不知道大家谁明白，帮助一下，谢谢！php5-mcrypt已经安装。
<jiero> 第一次洗去年同期买的鞋。发现0.8cm长钢尖直插在鞋底。
<jiero> 嗯。准备当冬季室内用鞋了。。。
<jiero> 外面穿就太冷了
<imtxc> gfrog: 手机掉马桶了还是拿去换新了
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<jiero> imtxc: 换新手机吧
<imtxc> 看来是掉进去了
<imtxc> jiero: 手机可以不用 吧 的
<imtxc> jiero: 我的手机还可以，除了电池烂点，信号烂点，CPU 烂点，屏幕烂点儿
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper` 帽子
<iMadper`> gfrog: 我名字不对, 没登陆... 让 adam8157 来吧
<imtxc> 嘛呢嘛呢
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> 奥特莱斯原来是outlets.....
<jyf> adam8157: 上次你还跟我说不会加v
<jyf> adam8157: 你这人说话我再也不信了
<adam8157> jyf: 都有一个学习的过程嘛
<jyf> adam8157: 坚决打倒 踏上一脚
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中国商界有个很丑陋的传统，就是把产品类别和商标混淆
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ?
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac874723  这个乐乐需要
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 女子滥用药物变身“肌肉男” 长出胡子 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: outlet是一种业态，中文翻译愣是被注册成了企业名称和商标
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦, 也有反例, Jeep
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 反正翻译不受保护，没定论
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 张裕解百纳...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你给我加个V有毛线用……
<gfrog> adam8157: jeep本来就是商标
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以是反例嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要干撒
<gfrog> adam8157: k&b imtxc
<adam8157> gfrog: ban了以后就没的踢了
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<imtxc> 别闹
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃今天真闲。
 * gfrog coffee time去了。
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/5162124/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 茱利亚X 3D (豆瓣)
 * adam8157 卧槽 美元兑人民币跌的好惨
<sgo11> hi, 刚装 ubuntu gnome 13.10，怎么以前设置ibus-setup方法不起作用了？怎么设置中文输入呀？
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在多少？
<adam8157> gfrog: 6.07
<adam8157> gfrog: 上个月还是6.108
<gfrog> adam8157: yoo，快买美元
<gfrog> adam8157: 看起来很多，其实才3分
<adam8157> gfrog: 汇率嘛 已经很多了
<adam8157> gfrog: 欧元前段时间从805到了835....
<gfrog> adam8157: 在帽帽那会儿，签协议的时候1：7，领钱的时候是1：6.3，擦擦的
<gfrog> adam8157: 欧元还805过？！！！
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 2013年09月05日 801.87  汇买价
<adam8157> 2013年10月22日 834.72
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦啊，买些囤着好了
<adam8157> 10月22日，法国、朝鲜、日本、俄罗斯、英国、美国等国就中国进一步改善其人权状况提出了若干建议，包括：确保媒体和人权维护者可以自由行使言论自由权利；释放所有因政治原因而受到行政拘留的人，取缔“劳教”制度；确保禁止酷刑和非法获取证据的现行法律得到执行等
<jyf> adam8157: 混进了朝鲜 额
<sgo11> 问题解决了。anyway.
<sgo11> 越南、也门、比利时、玻利维亚、巴西、加拿大、法国、韩国、朝鲜、日本、俄罗斯、英国、美国等国在互动对话中发言，就中国进一步改善其人权状况提出了若干建议。除与工作组提出建议相重合的内容之外，这些国家所提建议还包括：采取步骤确保媒体和人权维护者可以自由行使他们在互联网上和互联
<sgo11> 网下不受限制的言论自由权利；继续...
<adam8157> huntxu: "得知房子空置三年就要分给流浪汉的消息后，厄齐尔连夜赶回德国老家，今晚将肯定无法代表阿森纳出战欧冠。" 哈哈
<jusss> 感觉top of the world很好听，越来越不喜欢rap了。。。
<jusss> 以前很喜欢碳酸饮料像雪碧 美年达，现在连半瓶都喝不下去。。。
<jyf> jusss: 长大了倍
<jusss> jyf: .
<gfrog> adam8157: huntxu 这意思是说在德国流浪就有可能分到房子？
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚才两百米外又有浓烟....
<gfrog> adam8157: 又自燃？
<adam8157> gfrog: 中午是自燃?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不像啊，按理说这么冷的天儿，汽车自燃也很难
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说是
 * adam8157 头天搬家第二天飞呆湾, 事儿赶事儿啊
<jusss> adam8157: 飞台湾干啥？
<jusss> adam8157: 有人请吃饭？
<adam8157> jusss: 去看软妹子
<jusss> adam8157: 前两天看了the internship 2013
<jusss> adam8157: 据说电影真的是在谷歌总部拍的
<gfrog> adam8157: 科能软件…… 啧啧 cc freeflying
<freeflying> gfrog, nani?
<adam8157> gfrog: nani?
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 乃们不知道？！
<freeflying> gfrog, 知道啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我在暂住证上写的就是这个, 但是是我瞎写的....
<gfrog> freeflying: 好奇怪的名儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 真心就叫这个……
<adam8157> gfrog: 上海还叫肯诺呢
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 看起来总让人觉得是卖石油的
<gfrog> adam8157: 上海就是科能
<freeflying> gfrog, 科能软件（上海）有限公司
<adam8157> gfrog: 错了 台湾叫肯诺
<gfrog> freeflying: 恩，就这个。
<nyfair> 想啥呢，当年碳酸饮料还是奢侈品
<jyf> nyfair: 瞎扯蛋吧 健力宝算什么？
<jyf> 忘了你没蛋
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> jyf, too mean
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃竟然还没撤退…… 不是乃的风格啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 看完这个slides就撤
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋看啥高端干货
<gfrog> adam8157: 钱得等我爪机换回来了再转给你……
<adam8157> freeflying: scheduler的一个新feature...
<gfrog> freeflying: 刚才去他屋，他在说三体同人版……
<adam8157> gfrog: np
<freeflying> adam8157, 深入理解内核有好点的版本不
<freeflying> adam8157, 真心买不起书啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 好点的版本? 我有kindle原版啊, share给你了
<adam8157> freeflying: 好点的版本? 我有kindle原版啊, share给你了啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 没有啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 有, google drive, 一开始就给你了
<freeflying> adam8157, 文件系统有专门的书不
<freeflying> adam8157, 我去找找
<adam8157> freeflying: 有, 都是专业的, 我这儿没有
<nyfair> adam8157: 别做广告了，有比google drive更烂的网盘么？
<freeflying> adam8157, 这两个月准备把内核方面的学学，乃教教我啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 我对网盘需求不大....
<adam8157> freeflying: 我很菜的...
<freeflying> adam8157, 你是大拿
<nyfair> adam8157: 但是你不能让人误入歧途啊，就随口说个都知道的dropbox都成
<adam8157> freeflying: 蛋
<freeflying> gfrog, vagrant-kvm还凑合
<nyfair> adam8157: 度娘云
<nyfair> 度娘盘现在真心好用
<freeflying> gfrog, 不过真心不如我司的juju方便，要是搞个qemu的后端更赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 这是新的管理工具么？
<gfrog> freeflying: juju……
<freeflying> gfrog, vagrant的kvm后端
<gfrog> freeflying: 这几天木有看vagrant是个啥东东…… 好用嘛？
 * gfrog 其实一直拿autotest当管理工具来着
<freeflying> gfrog, 一般化，好处是这货支持n多的后端
 * gfrog 困，回家睡觉……
<gfrog> freeflying: 今年kvm forum视频效果极烂，妈蛋，没法看了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 帽帽这些家伙一定是没舍得租带宽好的场子。 cc adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: live?
<gfrog> adam8157: 都烂
<adam8157> gfrog: 实况直播? 我的意思是
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRCSQmAOh7yzgheq-emy1xA
<gfrog> adam8157: 有直播
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ KVM Forum 2013 - YouTube
<adam8157> 看不起, 走人了
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 为么需要翻墙才能看，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: youtube啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 那也应该有个不用翻墙的 url吧
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 自己找喽
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 还是去看AV
 * gfrog 招QE，home based https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=711
<liuhangbin> gfrog: Home Based, 不错啊
<gfrog> liuhangbin: 要不要试试？ lol
<liuhangbin> gfrog: 对openstack 不熟，也就搭过，但是没深入研究
<gfrog> liuhangbin: 没关系，做做就熟了
<liuhangbin> gfrog: 比较好奇你们那边QE怎么测试，听说开发机器都不够用……
<gfrog> liuhangbin: 正在部署dc嘛
<gfrog> liuhangbin: 你说 adam？ 他们组惨了点， lol
<liuhangbin> gfrog: yaguang 是你们组的吗？
<gfrog> liuhangbin: 啊，他就是简历里说那个CTS Eng
<liuhangbin> gfrog: ....
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Ubuntu 12.04声卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450867 Ubuntu12.04版本，在播放网页Flash里，rhythmbox是不能播放音乐的。反过来也是一样，只能放Flash或音乐。这个问题怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 蒙毅酋长 — 2013-10-23 18:51
<liuhangbin> gfrog: 对 Home based 比较感兴趣，但是我这边转方向有点大，之前弄的就有点浪费了
<gfrog> liuhangbin: 嗯，确实……
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 状态栏的 输入法指示被我不小心删除了（带有聊天在线指示的），是哪个软件，知道的兄弟告诉一下！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450868 状态栏的 输入法指示被我不小心删除了（带有聊天在线指示的），是哪个软件，知道的兄弟告诉一下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjj_xuefeng — 2013-10-23 18:58
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急急急，windows7安装ubuntu没有分区该怎么恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450869 U盘安装unbuntu13.10gnome 第一次安装卡住来，然后重启第二次安装没有手动分区，导致原来的windows分区被覆盖，求该怎么恢复，里面有重要数据，做的项目代码都在里面。据说使用testdisk可以恢复分区，怎么安装啊？
<^k^> ─> apt-get install testdisk无法安装啊，求大神帮忙，万分感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 shishenfengbao — 2013-10-23 19:03
<jusss> 都覆盖了，咋恢复。。。
<jusss> 上次手贱直接把分区表给覆盖了，
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求扫盲,如何开机自动后台启动指定程序? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450870 装了个TLP电源管理软件, 不想每次开机都开个终端挂着, 想开机自动后台运行, 但这程序要sudo才能运行. 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2013-10-23 19:36
<October21> jusss: 你现在弄清楚了分区表了
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:58 
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Hybrid App? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450872 http://www.csdn.net/article/2013-03-18/ ... Hybrid-App 1)Native App： Objective-C（苹果） java （安桌） 2)Web App：html+css+js+php+mysql 3)Hybrid App：？ 问题： 1.如果用Hybrid App模式开发。 可以是电脑，笔记本的应用。也可以是手机，平板的应用。 用什么语言开发？ 开发流程怎样
<^k^> ─> ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Okaiv — 2013-10-23 20:11
<jusss> 数组变量是存储在什么位置上？堆？ 还是什么，。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 啥语言?
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 神奇的3.10...还我网络连接的图标... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450873 进来直接是飞行模式啊有木有... 不过有线网是连着的...这设计估计好多人吐槽吧？ https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=170967 统计信息: 发表于 由 nerver — 2013-10-23 21:03
<jusss> hoxily: c...
<jusss> hoxily: c都王光了
<jusss> 一点不会了，真讨厌
<jusss> 记得好像有text code stack heap constant段
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine很多地方的中文字体显示很模糊，有没解决的办法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450874 不是虚，是模糊到很难看清楚字体，试过导入注册表文件等方法都不起作用， 例如用命令启动 winecfg 启动时的字体完全看不清，但启动成功之后的字体是显示清楚的。 又例如foobar2000的选项中的中文字完全看
<^k^> ─> 不清，但平时播放是可以看到的。 这样的情况是什么原因造成的？应如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成 …
<psy_> 遇到网络问题了，可能向大伙请教一下么？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • fedora 19 boxes虚拟机问题求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450875 问题1：使用fedora 19 自带的boxes建的虚拟机，xp系统，如何给其挂载U盘？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qcc — 2013-10-23 21:47
<hoxily> jusss，教你一个方法。 `gcc -S program.c'
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10安装deb文件 软件中心闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450876 点开deb 软件中心会闪退 再点开就可以安装了..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaou623132286 — 2013-10-23 21:51
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，现在晚上骑车好冷啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 冻得肺都疼……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问一下，我用虚拟机装ubuntu12.10为什么开始不让我选语言啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450881 只能是默认英文的，装好之后更新语言好像很慢，或者不行。 不能一开始就装中文吗？ vmware9 统计信息: 发表于 由 berge — 2013-10-23 22:31
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 在POWERpc上安装LUBUNTU成功的请帮帮我 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450882 我刻盘安装的，安装能成功，但启动不了，谁安过，说下详细步骤啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkk4886 — 2013-10-23 22:34
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • NetBeans 启动不了了， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450883 Ubuntu 下安装好了netbeans后，JDK也安装好了，但是启动Netbeans的时候，启动界面一下就没有了。在网上看了一下说JDK的路径变了，要修改一下路径，《新手，刚用UBUNTU几天，所以搞不清楚情况，请路过大神指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liyong_china — 2
<^k^> ─> 013-10-23 22:41
<mntcdrom> ls
<jackness> 我是怎么l
<jackness> 我是怎么来
<jackness> 了
<jackness> 我只能虚拟机用ubuntu了
<jackness> 双系统 电脑在ubuntu下烧得厉害
<hfcorriez> 还有这么多人
<iMadper> ...
<MeaCu1pa> ..
<MeaCu1pa> 遂觉
<^k^> 05:10
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:10
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-24
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 7.2 & AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450889 My system is debian 7.2 with AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet. However, I couldn't get internet...I do as this:http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_ac9fdc0b0101heav.html, but I got some error: make: *** /lib/modules/3.2.0-4-amd64/build: No such file or directory. Stop. make: *** [modules] Error 2 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> gumcstronger — 2013-10-24 3:29
<feng__>  /topic
<iMadper> .
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 联想Y470升级到13.10显卡无法驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450890 升级前提示说显卡不适合,升级后进行系统只见到一张桌面图片和鼠标,真是非常干净.然后我在win7里查了一下显示适配器发现intel(R) HD Graphics family和NVIDIA Geforce GT 550M,难道这个笔记本有两个显卡吗?在13.10中如何安装它的驱动呢.谢谢
<^k^> ─> . 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2013-10-24 8:55
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级13点10的时候发现终端一直报一个错！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450891 升级13点10的时候发现终端一直报错，如下 debconf:无法初始化前端界面，gnome debconf:(can't load '/use/lib/perl5/auto/pango/pango.so' for module pango libpango-1.0.so.0 :无法打开共享对象文件：没有那个文件或目录 at /usr/lib/perl/5.14/Dynaload
<^k^> ─> er.pm line 184.) debconf:返回前端界面:dialog debconf：无法初始化前端界面：Dialog debconf:(对话框界面要求屏幕界面 …
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么早呢
<onlylove> 在猫猫上班的，我问个问题，那authconfig修改的是哪个文件啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 还在家呢.
<iMadper> imtxc: 一会儿走.
<imtxc> 擦
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 昨晚工作到很晚.
<imtxc> 好吧
 * iMadper 都不得不承认自己是模范员工
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 解决了一个ubuntu下安装eclipse遇到的jvm不能启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450892 不知道大家有没有遇到过，安装完eclipse之后不能启动，出现错误信息 unrecognized：-vm 。。。。。。之类的 我的解决方法是 删除掉 /etc目录下的eclipse.ini，重新启动eclipse。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shaye — 2013-10-24 9:
<^k^> ─> 38
<MeaCulpa> iMadper:
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔早~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-ibmd/
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 使用 IBM Directory Server 进行 Linux 用户验证
 * iMadper 蔽组继续招募廉价实习生. 
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: debian怎么用authconfig啊？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 压根没那文件
<popthezid> 好个性的名字。
<tone>  - -@
<MeaCulpa> ima.
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Debian dunno
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<onlylove> http://kb.cnblogs.com/page/190791/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 《黑客帝国》里的锡安是不是虚拟世界_知识库_博客园
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那authconfig和nsswitch.conf又是啥关系
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没用过
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我今天装centos的时候遇到那么个东西，authconfig，顺手搜了下，然后发现有人配了ldap然后不能登录了，有人建议用recovery修改nsswitch.conf
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后我机器上有nsswitch.conf，但是没有authconfig
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
 * imtxc momo palomino|working gfrog
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu13.10后该做的8件事情 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450895 1.安装一些系统托盘或者说是信息指示器小程序？ 系统负载指示器 apt://indicator-multiload 或者 sudo apt-get install indicator-multiload cpu工作模式运行频率设置 apt://indicator-cpufreq 或者 sudo apt-get install indicator-cpufreq 启动命令indicator-cpufreq <img
<^k^> ─> src="http
<stardiviner> jiero: hi, 早上好阿
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。早上好
<stardiviner> jiero: 哈哈
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐早
<imtxc> iMadper: 小谢发 patch 发到12点啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀... 测试完了就挺晚的了...
<jiero> imtxc: 你怎么跟踪人家 :)
<imtxc> jiero: 不小心看到了啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 10 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450897 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/10-things-installing-ubuntu-13-10 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-10-24 11:44
<imtxc> 吃啥呢
 * iMadper 招募廉价实习生!
 * gfrog 招QA，home based
<happyaron> gfrog: C社？
<gfrog> happyaron: 自然啊
<iMadper> gfrog: jd有没有?
 * gfrog https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=711
<iMadper> Proven experience in engineering development projects as developer    ----   没戏
<iMadper> Experience with cloud technologies such as OpenStack and deployment technologies such as Juju (similar also accepted such as Puppet, Chef)   ---- 没戏
<gfrog> iMadper: 哪有那么难，你发过patch就算developer
<happyaron> 。。。
<happyaron> 无语啊
<jusss> iMadper: 你查英文单词用啥软件还是直接网页？
<iMadper> Experience in programming one or more of the following: Python, C++, JavaScript, Ruby, Java    ---- 就会ruby, 不会java和别的....
<gfrog> iMadper: juju 很像 beaker，你有beaker经验不？
<iMadper> gfrog: 有呀!!!
<iMadper> gfrog: 我还封装过beaker的api呢
<gfrog> iMadper: juju是golang写的
<happyaron> juju都重写多少次了？
<jusss> 想看本英文书， 不会的单词太多。。。
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞, 同不会.
<gfrog> iMadper: 那投吧，让土壕蛋内推你
<iMadper> gfrog: 当然找 freeflying_away 内推呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 唉，重复玩儿轮子。 真心不如把beaker拖过来用算了
<gfrog> iMadper: 嗯，猴总更霸气些
<iMadper> gfrog: 要不你们四个人, 同时给我内推四个?
<gfrog> iMadper: 滚粗
<happyaron> gfrog: 进了他出三份奖金就ok嘛
<gfrog> happyaron: 哦，原来是这意思。 +1
<iMadper> gfrog: hr同时收到四封内推我的邮件... 一下子就震惊了
<palomino|working> iMadper是喜欢被轮推呢。。还是被同时推呢。。。
<iMadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 你又不乖了
 * palomino|working 闪
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿…… 教坏小孩子，这里还有大学僧呢。
<palomino|working> ...
<iMadper> gfrog: 现在的大学生比你坏多了, 好伐
<jusss> palomino|working: 查英文单词用啥哈
<iMadper> jusss: 跳过去
<gfrog> iMadper: @_@
<iMadper> jusss: 或者, ydcv
<palomino|working> stardict
<jusss> iMadper: 有道词典？
<iMadper> jusss: 恩. 软件就叫 ydcv
<palomino|working> 淫荡cv
 * iMadper 觉得 palomino|working 是这个频道里最淫荡的人/马... 大家觉得呢? 同意请+1
<jusss> palomino|working: 星际译王，好牛X的名字
<palomino|working> -1
<palomino|working> 是啊 jusss
<iMadper> 星际译王的作者早就证得阿修罗正果了...
<palomino|working> lol
 * iMadper 没开玩笑
<palomino|working> 不是阿罗汉?_?
<iMadper> 忘了, 我去看看
<jusss> palomino|working: 星际译王项目终因版权问题走到了尽头，已在sourceforge中被删除
<palomino|working> apt-get install之
<jusss> 2006年底，软件开发者胡正以个人经济问题为由，向在其网站下载字典文件的用户进行收费，一时激起了Linux社区的强烈质疑和不满。最终在舆论的压力下，收费计划以被迫取消而草草收场
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉，在installer里面怎么查某个包是啥版本啊？ 丫竟然没dpkg
<iMadper> 2013年9月1日，现涅槃觉境界。证悟初果！学佛5年终于取得了成果！
<iMadper> 2013年10月1日，集中爆发，证入大乘等觉菩萨！
<iMadper> 2013年10月4日，证中缘觉辟支佛！
<void1> 那个年代，字典都是需要装软件才能查的，哪像现在直接web了
<adam8157> gfrog: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.manifest
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: {长度=>42.19 kiB, "type"=>"text/cache-manifest"}
<imtxc> home based 啊，赞 iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没开发经验...
<imtxc> iMadper: 多多发patch去
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会呀, 能力不够
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> gfrog: 打开看看你就知道了
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥positon?
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是这个release的版本列表
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且还不全
<palomino|working> ... iMadper
<adam8157> gfrog: 这是iso里包含的软件版本
<palomino|working> 这得道太快了 iMadper
<adam8157> gfrog: 即installer...
<gfrog> adam8157: 说不清楚，反正不是这个……
<adam8157> ...
<jusss> adam8157: 你查单词用啥差？
<adam8157> jusss: goldendict
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc gfrog http://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanhatesthis/did-you-know-pornhub-has-a-map-of-the-top-porn-searches-for  cc MeaCulpa
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Did You Know That Pornhub Has A Map Of The Top Porn Searches For Your State
 * adam8157 http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2013/10/traditional_chinese_medicine_origins_mao_invented_it_but_didn_t_believe.html
<adam8157> ^k^: http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2013/10/traditional_chinese_medicine_origins_mao_invented_it_but_didn_t_believe.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Traditional Chinese medicine origins: Mao invented it but didn’t believe in it.
<imtxc> 上班呢
<imtxc> 怎么能发这个。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: http://news.163.com/13/1024/02/9BTT3LUR00011229.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 北京头卡护栏女子脑死亡 家属称能理解围观者_网易新闻中心
<imtxc> 继续不看 lol adam8157
<iyzsong> = =
<imtxc> adam8157: 你发这个的时候应该 +q 了 kk
 * gfrog 1.7M/s 也不是那么太差。 cc adam8157 
<tonghuix> 星际译王咋了？
<jiero> palomino|working: 你是马。
<palomino|working> ?_?
 * kingbo http://www.linuxsir.org已死
<carlosbob> i know this is an ubuntu channel - anyone got a second to help me with what should be a really easy VBA program?
<imtxc> 额，这里问 vba。。。
<carlosbob> I simply want to open a PDF file that is stored locally on a machine in a directory. I assume it should be a 1 line deal but all of the examples google gives me are for shell commands
<carlosbob> which don't seem to work
<carlosbob> i mean, they probably work but from what I can tell they don't on 64-bit windows
<adam8157> carlosbob: windows & VBA, I doubt someone here can help you....
<carlosbob> really? Don't most people know windows? Even if they hate it
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵公司云计算的qa
<iMadper> adam8157: home based
<adam8157> carlosbob: I dont hate windows, I once used VBA about 12 years ago, but now I fogot them all....
<carlosbob> eh
<adam8157> iMadper: 昨天发的邮件你都晓得....
 * iMadper must point out VBA is NOT VB
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥邮件? 今天 gfrog说的呀
<adam8157> iMadper: oh
<adam8157> OH, I misunderstand VBA again. I once used VBS =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃饭叫我哈。
<carlosbob> Mine is a VBA code... running within an Allen Bradley software suite
<carlosbob> unless I am so screwed up I don't even know that...
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 好久没玩deb installer的expert模式了，有点手生。 lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 常年"priority=low recommends=false"
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这是apt，我说iso里的installer
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是说的installer... priority=low 就是expert模式
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？ 原来有expert关键字啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么... 我一直priority=low来的, 记得debian以前iso里启动项就是这么写的...
<adam8157> gfrog: priority=low意思就是low以及超过low的选项都要你去设置, 就是专家模式咯
<gfrog> adam8157: 你确定？
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天想吃711
<gfrog> adam8157: 我试下
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 出席
<adam8157> gfrog: 是的啊... 你可以解开debian的iso看看它怎么写的
<adam8157> gfrog: 走吧 吃饭
<gfrog> adam8157: ok
<jusss> vba是啥
<iMadper> jusss: vba = 年薪百万
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: +1
<imtxc> jyf: 我换了内存之后 genymotion 可以正常用了
<jusss> iMadper: arch下有啥pdf阅读器？
<iMadper> jusss: 跟其他发行版一样
<jusss> iMadper: orcale的那个？
<jusss> oracle
<iMadper> jusss: 听不懂你在说什么
<jyf> imtxc: 奇啪问题 虚拟机居然还管内存
<iMadper> mmu passthrough.
<onlylove> jusss: 可怜的孩子，vba是微软的宏用的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 没用过宏
<imtxc> jyf: 恩，估计是内存的原因导致的 virtualbox 的故障
<onlylove> jusss: 我也没用过，但是我被vba坑过
<jusss> onlylove: pdf阅读器，你用啥？
<onlylove> jusss: wps个人版不包含vba，但是那天有个表格里面一堆控件没法编辑
<onlylove> jusss: pdf？evince啊
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道为什么，用其他的有乱码或者不能显示目录，反正多少有点小问题
<onlylove> jusss: 如果evince也不行，那就上mupdf，不过那个东西……唉……没办法的办法，我只会单页查看，而且貌似没有什么方便的方法快速看目录，
<jusss> onlylove: 我想看Richard Blum的那本汇编书，没找到中文版的pdf,找到了个英文版的，感觉阅读英文书籍压力好大，单词都不认识
<onlylove> jusss: 单词不认识算毛，你认识一堆单词，老外说英语你听不懂才抓狂
<jusss> onlylove: 单词认识了，应该能猜个大概意思
<iMadper> jusss: 扯皮
<onlylove> jusss: 我以前也猜，后来乖乖的查字典
<iMadper> jusss: 经常都是最简单的单词, 但是就是不知道人家在说什么
<iMadper> jusss: off hand, 你知道什么意思?
<jusss> iMadper: 不知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 你别打击他，估计他还不知道啥叫俚语
<iMadper> jusss: wind up 你知道什么意思?
<iMadper> jusss: 分开都认识, 合在一起, 猜都猜不到
<iMadper> jusss: off hand不是手断了, wind up也不是刮风了
<jusss> iMadper: 只知道screw up是啥意思
<iMadper> jusss: 各种 off/on/by/up/down 你能全理解就算你牛了
<imtxc> iMadper: wind up, off hand 是不是 风紧，扯乎 的意思
 * gfrog 招QA，home based
<imtxc> gfrog: 把 iMadper 卖去啊
<iMadper> imtxc: wind up = 最后
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不够资格
<imtxc> iMadper: 试试贝
<iMadper> imtxc: 感觉, 这个岗位最吸引我的就是 home based了
<iMadper> imtxc: 更想留在内核这块儿
 * gfrog 我都想转去了，home based啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你丫在乎什么 home based
<Crystal1> 各位大神，刚用Parted 进行新硬盘分区，结果选错盘符，将主硬盘分了。如何回退？
<Crystal1> 分区完成后显示：the kernel failed to re-read the partition table on /dev/sdb  (Device or resource busy).  As a result, it may not reflect all of your changes  until after reboot.
<Crystal1> 是否就是重启后就会自动把主硬盘给分区了？
<jusss> 没用过parted...
<jusss> 就用过fdisk
<Crystal1> 求用过的大神解释
<Crystal1> 服务器硬盘，一旦重启生效，我就死翘翘了
<iMadper> Crystal1: 在重启前, 把重要数据拷贝出来, 保重了.
<Crystal1> parted无法回退？
<onlylove> 说起来没让你保存分区表？
<jusss> Crystal1: 服务器硬盘你也敢乱搞。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 毛叫乱搞……
<Crystal1> 本来想挂个新硬盘进去来的，
<jusss> Crystal1: 你就不知道分区前把重要数据拷出来
<onlylove> jusss: 你还不准人添加新硬盘？
<Crystal1> 新硬盘是个裸盘
<jusss> onlylove: 可是他把主硬盘分区了。。。
<Crystal1> 选错盘符
<onlylove> jusss: 那不叫乱搞，随便dd才叫乱搞
<Crystal1> fdisk -l粗略看了一下，没看自己，想当然了....
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04将会带来什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450899 难道像13.10一样，仅仅是版本号变了或者详细一点，内核版本变了，xxxxx的版本号变了………… 或者告诉我们 开机的时间是多少，关机的时间是多少？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2013-10-24 13:48
<onlylove> Crystal1: 自求多福吧，能拷贝多少算多少了
<jusss> onlylove: dd咋是乱搞。。。
<Crystal1> 以为主盘就是/sda, 新盘就是/sdb了
<jusss> onlylove: 直接覆盖分区表
<onlylove> jusss: 你试过dd的威力？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: dd过u盘
<onlylove> jusss: dd的offset是啥意思你知道？
<imtxc> iMadper: fuck!! 生命的奇迹………… 我刚才碰了一下笔记本键盘，静电把我的外接显示器电黑了。。。。
<onlylove> jusss: dd过得优盘看过分区表？
<jusss> onlylove: 没用过这个参数
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞. 还能亮
<imtxc> 马蛋，敢不敢下点雨
<jusss> onlylove: dd过应该没分区表了吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 拔了电重新插又亮了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 没事的
<iMadper> imtxc: 乖
<onlylove> jusss: 没用过？告诉你你自己man下，这个偏移有时候可以帮你准确的挽救坏盘里面的东西
<imtxc> 这要是坏了，得算认为损坏么？
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是看下的好
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<iMadper> imtxc: 不算, 没有人为伤害的痕迹的
<imtxc> 是不是跟鞋有一定的关系？
<onlylove> jusss: 我曾经用dd写优盘当启动盘装系统，后来用diskgenius看过分区，原来是一个分区，dd过以后是三个，我不确定其他优盘会咋样
<jusss> onlylove: 不一定是3个
<jusss> onlylove: 可能还会更多
<onlylove> jusss: 是不一定是三个，但是你只是知道dd按照数据流在你硬盘上写了东西，写了啥，只有你和dd知道
<jusss> onlylove: 我用dd把iso写u盘里好几次了，每次用完后，发现u盘会有好几个分区
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道有这么回事就行
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 壕个鬼啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
 * bluezd 真不知道我哪壕了 ? 无房子,无妹子,工资还血低 ...... 
 * gfrog http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/155471
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper freeflying_away ^
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper freeflying_away http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/155471 这样小k才会抓title？
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ STP 全场_STP优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> gfrog: 上午看到了, 有兴趣, 没钱.
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩, 妹子不错
<gfrog> bluezd: ……
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃是土著壕啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 没见过北京穷人?
<gfrog> iMadper: 没见过
<iMadper> gfrog: 扯皮, 至少你见过我
<bluezd> 北京木有穷人
<gfrog> iMadper: 没见过
<iMadper> bluezd: 我呀!
<gfrog> iMadper: 北京土著木有穷人
<onlylove> bluezd: 刚在天涯看到个帖子有个妹子说自己是北京穷人
 * iMadper 蹲墙角画圈圈去
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu unity 里面的火狐吃内存的玄机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450901 打开系统管理器看了一下，firefox本身占用内存180M，还比较正常。但是火狐会“拖累”其它一些进程，在它的带领下，unity-panel-service，gnome-setting-demon，nm-applet这些“后起之秀”不约而同地各自涨到了200～300M，于是1G内存就这
<bluezd> onlylove: 刚才我在某个 irc channel 里看到有个汉子说自己是北京穷人
<iMadper> bluezd: 就是 #ubuntu-cn吧...
<onlylove> bluezd: http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-39-1182646-1.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 一个BJ郊区土著女的真实生活_北京_天涯论坛
<adam8157> bluezd: http://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-526-25612880-1.html
<gfrog> bluezd: onlylove 刚才我在某个 墙角 看到有个汉子画圈圈说自己是北京穷人
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【图】乌克兰生活-潜伏12年的异国日子_卡罗拉论坛_汽车之家论坛
<bluezd> gfrog: 真可笑哈 ~
<gfrog> bluezd: 谁信，啧啧
<onlylove> iMadper: 那啥，我……帮不上你了
<bluezd> gfrog: 说的跟真的似的
<gfrog> bluezd: 啧啧
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过虽然很想帮你，想想你听过那么多塞子耳机啥的……
 * adam8157 围观
<onlylove> adam8157: 有毛好围观的
<imtxc> 围起来
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天还没发工钱, 不开心啊
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都不知道能不能发
<adam8157> gfrog: 理论上是27号之前, 但是一般都提前好几天
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都不知道能不能发
 * adam8157 呵呵
<iMadper> adam8157: 贵公司是不是有专人做efi?
 * jyf crontab的大坑 居然还有换行
<adam8157> iMadper: 有的啊, 我组就有两个BIOS Specialist
<iMadper> adam8157: upstream上面活跃吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不鸡到
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<onlylove> jyf: 换行？怎么换，用\续还是咋整
<happyaron> gfrog: 不知道怎么查
<jyf> onlylove: 是的 需要\转义
<jyf> 好挫的设计 诶
<onlylove> jyf: 乃可以写在一行里么
<onlylove> jyf: 把长命令alias一下，或者扔脚本里面
<happyaron> adam8157: recommends=false的需要个人能力强啊
<jyf> onlylove: 是写一行的 是他把%转成换行了
<gfrog> happyaron: syslog里有
<happyaron> o
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 等的就是你了，LTS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450902 稳定才是王道，而且也没必要这么频繁的更新！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sinoyster — 2013-10-24 14:20
<gfrog> adam8157: STP里bill addr写免税州，ship到CA，还是会收税。
<gfrog> adam8157: 之前我用哪个网站试来着……
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 应该是这样的
<bluezd> gfrog: 求赠送 Mac Pro Retina
<gfrog> adam8157: 一点都不好玩
<gfrog> bluezd: momo，等我画个给你
<adam8157> bluezd: 那叫 MacBook Pro with Retina
<gfrog> adam8157: 洁癖
<adam8157> bluezd: 几寸的?
<bluezd> adam8157: 13寸的, 求赠送
 * adam8157 呵呵
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.150.ewViST&id=17856223802
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 正品百欣翔龙仪凤除静电钥匙扣汽车人体除静电钥匙扣防静电消除器-淘宝网
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王
<eexpress> gfrog: 那是女同
<onlylove> eexpress: 什么时候的事情？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 13.10 如何设置ibus-sunpinyin？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450904 以前在终端下运行：/usr/lib/ibus-sunpinyin/ibus-setup-sunpinyin，调出sunpinyin的设置面板就行了。现在不知道为什么不能这样启动出来了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 一如往昔 — 2013-10-24 14:35
<MeaCulpa> ,.
<gfrog> eexpress: 纳尼？
<yaoms> 依依
<happyaron> yaoms: 你都几年不上了，我都忘记你外号了……
<yaoms> ⊙﹏⊙b汗
<happyaron> eexpress: ^^^ 这是谁来着？
<yaoms> inutshell
<yaoms> 用过这个昵称
<onlylove> vsphere怎么玩啊……真心玩不动
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<happyaron> yaoms: 就是这个
<happyaron> onlylove: 找几台机器装才好玩，一两台玩没意思
<gfrog> onlylove: 去vmware了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不太清楚这东西……vmware的手册我看得晕晕的
<yaoms> vsphere 是什么新玩意儿？
 * gfrog vshere还玩不动？ 那openstack岂不是要玩死了？
<onlylove> gfrog: 还不知道能呆几天，vsphere搞不明白
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [请教] 有没有办法保留数据的前提下把 UbuntuKylin 重装成标准版ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450905 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 leiyonglin — 2013-10-24 14:53
<onlylove> gfrog: 我要搞的是vsphere的big data extension
<onlylove> gfrog: 求科普啊……
<gfrog> onlylove: 那是神马。
<onlylove> gfrog: 目前我貌似可以去找人帮忙弄vsphere client，但是创建虚拟机我怕用资源太多，root会不会找我麻烦
<onlylove> gfrog: 就是个hadoop的优化
<gfrog> onlylove: hadoop是神马？
<adam8157> 卖萌可耻
<onlylove> gfrog: HDFS什么的，传说中的大数据
<gfrog> onlylove: 完全不懂
<onlylove> adam8157: 让他再卖一会吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 这周末小招又升级，妈蛋。
<gfrog> adam8157: 想去开HK的一卡通啊……
<adam8157> gfrog: 开吧
<bluezd> gfrog: 买吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 买毛线？
<bluezd> gfrog: 开吧
<gfrog> bluezd: momo
<bluezd> gfrog: momoda
<gfrog> bluezd: ……
<gfrog> bluezd: 你这是要找人滚床单的节奏么？ 快去找 adam8157
<bluezd> gfrog: 滚粗
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<MeaCulpa> ,,,,
<onlylove> 那啥我回避下
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  15:29 
<imtxc> http://www.xiazai.fm/
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 下载电台 - XiaZai.FM - 下载FM - 做最全的资源搜索引擎 - 没有搜不到，只有想不到！
<imtxc> 好站
 * adam8157 install kernel with CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_MULTIPLE_DRIVERS, 见证奇迹的时刻
<bluezd> adam8157: 高级啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 干嘛用的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我手里这笔记本的cpu可能有点毛病, 我试试而已
<imtxc> bluezd: 布鲁好几天没见
<bluezd> imtxc: 磨叽侠你好,最近还磨叽吗 ?
<imtxc> bluezd: 墨迹啊
<bluezd> imtxc: 请举例说明
<imtxc> bluezd: 在墨迹要不要买一个除静电器。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 你为何要放弃治疗 ?
<imtxc> 有人一起买么
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 裤子在韵达手里了
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<imtxc> bluezd: 得把有限的床位留给部分画圈圈儿的人哇
<bluezd> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> adam8157, gfrog , iMadper 恭喜，你们的裤子到了
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper gfrog 在海关手里10天...
<adam8157> 还挺快的
<gfrog> adam8157: 乐极生悲，拿到柜子了，但是把手指挤破了。
<imtxc> 裤子都睡？
<adam8157> 柜子?
<imtxc> 出柜？
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚有运单，得下周才能到了
<gfrog> adam8157: 除非你周末去自提
<adam8157> gfrog: 下周一就收到了
<gfrog> adam8157: 希望那时候我爪机能回来…… 不然接不到电话
<adam8157> gfrog: 呵呵
 * bluezd 有人玩来往吗 ?
 * kingbo gftp多次中断，发现是服务器上目录太深了
<imtxc> bluezd: 来往有什么大杀器功能没有
<bluezd> imtxc: 不晓得,还没用呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> imtxc: 对于 bluezd 来说, 大杀器就是很多阿里的帅哥
<bluezd> ...
<imtxc> 比如 lainme ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 你要去阿里吊凯子？
 * adam8157 我又瞎说实话了
<gfrog> bluezd: 小心吊到的是Casper
<adam8157> 千里去相会
<lainme> 怎么回事
<imtxc> jyf: 对了，你上次去取社保的钱了吧，直接取还是要什么手续？
<eexpress> 1小时15分钟，过一关。nnnnd
<onlylove> eexpress: 啥游戏？kindom rush?
<eexpress> adam8157: bluezd是妹子？
<eexpress> onlylove: 是哦
<ooxx2k08> 学了python 再学点什么好呢.求推荐.吾非计算机专业.
<MeaCulpa> ooxx2k08: 不用学了，来这里聊天
<ooxx2k08> MeaCulpa: !!! 有空可以.
<ooxx2k08> 好久没上了
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 表听他的，perl
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 不学perl
<onlylove> 不学拉到
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 你是不是大神的追随者啊!!!
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 不是，不过你有俩方向，perl或者lisp，自己选
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 你两个都用过?
<huntxu> bluezd: 我那天翻郵件，居然翻到我們曾經通過信 =.=
<huntxu> bluezd: 當時都沒有注意。。。
<bluezd> huntxu: 啥时候,我咋不知道
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 你现在工作了不?工作中用的语言是什么
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 如果都不想学，那你来这聊天吧
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 我工作用的语言是english
<huntxu> bluezd: 12年5月
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 所以你的工作跟写代码无关咯?
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 一半一半，目前不详，因为职位的作用是实验性的，入职的时候米有要求会编码
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 了解.
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gfrog> huntxu: bluezd 乃们那么早就搅到一起了呢
<eexpress> adam8157: 你又出差了？
<adam8157> eexpress: 没有啊...
<adam8157> huntxu: bluezd 关于啥
<eexpress> onlylove: 恩，盯住 MeaCulpa。他是perl黑
<eexpress> adam8157: 以为你去tw
<bluezd> huntxu: 我怎么不记得这回事儿呢 ?
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 你是ee新招的小弟?
<gfrog> eexpress: 土壕铛去呆湾是旅游好吧好吧好吧……
<bluezd> huntxu: 内容是啥啊 ?
<eexpress> 才tw上看到有人follow达赖。人才
<huntxu> bluezd: 自己翻郵件去，gmail =.=
<adam8157> eexpress: 证儿还没办出来
<adam8157> eexpress: 过段时间去
<eexpress> gfrog: 额。那边他有亲戚？
<huntxu> bluezd: 去年5月11號
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 不是，不过貌似有人说某人是perl黑
<adam8157> huntxu: bluezd 关于啥
<eexpress> adam8157: 高档
<eexpress> 探亲证
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: lol 我也黑perl
<huntxu> bluezd: 其實我也是翻的時候突然看到你的id才嚇一跳的
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 我记性不好. perl太多东西要记了
<eexpress> ooxx2k08: 一看就是不懂perl的，才这样黑。
<huntxu> adam8157: 校園網登錄 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也跟你讲过啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 去带一个槟榔。。。妹回来
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 乃意思是python 要记得就少？
<adam8157> huntxu: 我很久之前问过你 论坛还是邮件我就忘了
<eexpress> oops, fb的图片发出去了
<huntxu> adam8157: 是嘛
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 13.04 grub 加密 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450908 官方的ubuntu 13.04 desktop 64位系统，希望对自己的grub加密以防止别人对root的破解。 看网上很多教程，但是好像不怎么对，以下是我的操作： 1、修改/etc/grub.d/00_header，在末尾追加如下： cat <<EOF set superusers="test" password test EOF 2、更新grub，使用如下
<^k^> ─> 命令更新： update-grub 重启以后在进入grub之前居然就提示我输入用户名和密码？ 该操作在12.04上操作的话， …
<gfrog> eexpress: 土壕机油遍天下啊
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 是.
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: python只是好学而已，没见那些语言学习难度的比较么
<eexpress> gfrog: 要他带妹子回来
<gfrog> eexpress: 台妹嘛？
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 你在回避问题.
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 我问你，你学一样东西的目的是什么？如果你学了不用，要他作甚，我没回避问题，我只是说py好学，我没说py好用
<eexpress> gfrog: 你在fb，刷屏幕啊。。
<gfrog> eexpress: 纳尼？
<gfrog> eexpress: 我都没上fb好吧
<eexpress> 才整个屏幕都是你
<gfrog> eexpress: 是你friend太少
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 如果你只是想找个东西学，学brainfuck去
<eexpress> 我今天才上一次。今年
<ooxx2k08> ....
<onlylove> 今年，今天都10月24号了
<eexpress> 维护帐号。lol
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: ...什么意思!
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 没任何意思，我这人比较尖刻，对你说我回避问题的回应
<huntxu> adam8157: 去看vidal昨晚摔倒要點球的那個
<gfrog> eexpress: ……
<huntxu> adam8157: 太牛逼了。。。
<ooxx2k08> onlylove: 你侮辱我
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=U9L3agaxDkj0SKOpdKiF6-08Pwp3VES_m6DJ7l8HaYwcayXAT1p8y8LEcPcZ-Wz6
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Brainfuck_百度百科
<adam8157> huntxu: 草太硬
<onlylove> ooxx2k08: 我木有侮辱任何人
<eexpress> onlylove: 你凌辱了他。
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper freeflying_away eexpress 这个好犀利啊 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/155627
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Looxcie 2 LX2 无线摄像蓝牙耳机_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
 * gfrog 土壕们快收之，然后借我玩
<iMadper> gfrog: 有啥用?
<gfrog> iMadper: 看评论
<onlylove> eexpress: 有那么严重？
<iMadper> 还是不觉得有用
<eexpress> onlylove: lol
<eexpress> gfrog: 这样戴出去，太2了吧。
<gfrog> eexpress: 我觉得比gglass好些吧？
<eexpress> 看不出上档次
<eexpress> 而且效果多半不好，都没定位的。还不如直接隐蔽偷拍的那种
<gfrog> eexpress: 视角比较好啊，基本跟眼睛在一个高度
<eexpress> 不知道用在什么场合
<gfrog> eexpress: 骑车的时候就不错啊
<eexpress> 最近出啥事情了？ http://imagebin.org/274594
<gfrog> eexpress: 你去拍乃家崽崽
<eexpress> gfrog: 说这啊。你没技巧，看我拍的不，转身一直拍。
<gfrog> eexpress: ……
<eexpress> 从前面拍崽崽骑车全程
<jyf> imtxc: 我没有取社保 我取的是医保的 直接去北京银行取就行了
<imtxc> jyf: 哦
<jyf> adam8157: 刚才去搜了下 网上痕迹太多了 汗颜
<adam8157> jyf: 是啊...
<jyf> adam8157: 所以晚上得回去把这些7，8年的记录统统删除掉
<adam8157> jyf: 在哪的记录啊
<imtxc> jyf: 没办法清除吧
<eexpress> gfrog: 才看了下，时长1分31秒。水平吧
<gfrog> eexpress: 不是水平，是你太不要命了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu13.04(64)正常，启动输入用户名密码后黑屏，远程可操作 ctrl+alt+f1进不了终端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450913 贴出来grub GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=2 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" 各位大侠！
<^k^> ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 4000531 — 2013-10-24 16:28
<eexpress> 。
<jyf> adam8157: 不能跟你说
<jyf> imtxc: 都是帖子 我登陆上去删帖 缓存这个只能靠时间了
<jyf> 我发现百度快照现在不像以前什么都能看了
<imtxc> jyf: 缓存基本消不掉
<imtxc> jyf: 很多莫名其妙的网站会直接把别人整个论坛的帖子复制过去
<jyf> imtxc: 还好 百度的快照 自己的产品基本不cache 有些站点不知道是合作还是怎么也不cache 还有的点了快照直接转原地址 这都是有利于隐私的
<jyf> google的就有点麻烦了
<jyf> 也许他们会更新吧 反正我先删 弄好再看效果
<imtxc> jyf: 主要是别的地方会复制你的帖子过去，你在这边删了也没用
<jyf> imtxc: 我的博客都曾经被别人复制到文库去 tmd 那里头的信息就删不掉了
<imtxc> 对啊
<jyf> imtxc: 先把能删的都删了 然后评估哪些账户以后不能用呢了
<jyf> imtxc: 你也要注意下 你看那天我就搜出你学校了
<imtxc> jyf: 我知道啊，而且兰州的各种同城网站不知道怎么会有我的简历。。。。
<imtxc> 貌似是什么应聘网管的简历。。。。
<imtxc> MD
<eexpress> 人海茫茫，太看重自己了吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 在?
<jyf> eexpress: 你别忘了自己的那次 文无
<eexpress> 扯。啥文无
<eexpress> 说中文
<huntxu> iMadper: 不在
<iMadper> huntxu: 今天 gfrog 发了个 home based 的云计算测试
<huntxu> iMadper: don't ask to ask會死
<jyf> 文武
<huntxu> iMadper: 測試不會啊
<iMadper> huntxu: .....
<gfrog> iMadper: 神马叫我发……
<huntxu> jyf: 弓長
<iMadper> gfrog: 不是你招小弟吗?
<jyf> huntxu: 正下概念写这个
<eexpress> jyf: 名字到处都有。扯啥。
<gfrog> iMadper: 毛线，跟我没关
<jyf> eexpress: 我就给你搜下 分析下你的信息 发给你自己看看
<eexpress> 明明白白的写帐号上的
<huntxu> gfrog: 球當小弟
<eexpress> 其他人没兴趣，就够了
<eexpress> gfrog: 哦。你也上档次了。赶紧收
<gfrog> huntxu: 小弟弟乃好
<jyf> 有些隐私泄露太多 容易被我这样的坏人利用
<eexpress> huntxu: 叫声叔叔。乖，给糖
<huntxu> jyf: 其實這還有另外的辦法，到處留信息，讓別人輕松搜索到的都是渣也行
<jyf> eexpress: 你可能无所谓 可是我搜到你儿子的视频了 他是否情愿就是另外回事
<eexpress> jyf: 你去祸害xihels吧。他follow的谁，你去看
<jyf> huntxu: 是啊 所以我打算去爬点用户名id 然后以后注册都随机从里面选个id来用
<huntxu> eexpress: 按年紀算，確實是叔
<jyf> 省得都用同一个id 被人关联出来
<eexpress> 那直接可以审查的，喝茶
<jyf> eexpress: 就拿你下手 等下见
<eexpress> gfrog: huntxu 不错，给他糖吃。
<eexpress> 下班回家，不会Perl的，爬不出啥信息。没那么快。lol
<jyf> 我是人肉分析 估计要晚上给他
<gfrog> eexpress: 叫你了让我发糖？ 神乃太坏了
<onlylove> jyf: 坏人求认识
<jyf> onlylove: 任务进行中
<onlylove> 喵！赶紧改论坛信息去，希望来得及
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 文件转换的脚本，谁帮忙写一个呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450914 假设如下的py代码 Code: from ATK.KohnSham import * from ATK.MPI import processIsMaster # Generate time stamp if processIsMaster():     import platform, time     print '#',time.ctime()     print '#',platform.node(),platform.platform()+'\n' # Opening vnlfile if processIsMaster(): file = VNL
<^k^> ─> File('molecular-cpfecp.vnl') # Define elements elements = [Carbon,   Carbon,   Carbon,   Carbon,                Carbon,   Hy …
<vipzrx> Checking for   ExtUtils-MakeMaker (v6.31)     found v6.8
<vipzrx> 这个有遇到吗？ 怎么卸载6.8 的？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex可否进行方便的检索？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450916 请问，latex能否进行方便的搜索？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-10-24 16:59
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 感觉Fcitx-sogoupinyin输入条上的图标用托盘里的好看些 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450917 请看对比图 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2013-10-24 17:01
<banyudu> 请教个Emacs的问题
<banyudu> 怎么配置Emacs让在注释中的时候自动添加注释符号
<iMadper> banyudu: ...
<banyudu> 如 在/* */ 中的时候，每换一行，加一个 *
<iMadper> banyudu: 稍等...
<imtxc> 啥意思？
<iMadper> banyudu: 我怎么觉得, 默认就这样...
<banyudu> 或者  # 形式的注释，每换一行加一个#
<imtxc> 有这必要？
<iMadper> banyudu: auto fill mode 会帮你加上去的.
<banyudu> 为了美观
<iMadper> banyudu: 但是, 如果你不开这个mode, 就不会. iirc
<banyudu> 噢，我试试。3Q
<imtxc> banyudu: 每次你输了注释想换行的时候，还要手动删了那个注释符号，累不
<banyudu> imtxc: 当注释行数多的时候，这个还是挺有用的
<banyudu> iMadper: 我用 M-x 启用了 auto-fill-mode，但是并没有看到想要的效果
<banyudu> 启用auto-fill-mode 之后，表现似乎和原来一样
<iMadper> banyudu: 你让他自己换行
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 刚刚不规范的测试了一下, 确实是这个样子
<banyudu> iMadper: 谢谢，确实是可以的
<gfrog> adam8157: 打印机works
<jyf> adam8157: ee来了跟他说下 岳麓区桐梓坡路
<imtxc> jyf: 人肉 ee？
<jyf> 他发了点暴露地址的图
<jyf> 害我在百度地图上研究了半天长沙市
<imtxc> …………
<jyf> 发了太多带坐标的图 跟骑车有关系
<jyf> 我基本可以确定他家或者他的工作地点了
<jyf> 不折腾他了 回去要赶紧把我自己的信息抹掉
<huntxu> jyf: 其實跟蹤下4sq用戶也蠻好
<huntxu> jyf: 直接都知道上班地點和家庭地點
<imtxc> huntxu: 4sq？
<huntxu> imtxc: foursquare
<imtxc> o
<jyf> huntxu: 主要他有gps的图让我找到 还有他弄了个行车记录的服务 截图也放上去了 对比了下 能定位
<jyf> huntxu: 所以要小心啊 就算喜欢玩那个 也别让人关联到自己头上 弄个别的账户什么的
<jyf> 还有貌似找到他老婆照片了
<jyf> 可惜百度的识图服务太烂
<huntxu> jyf: 搞不好那是小三
<jiero> huntxu: 呃呃
<jyf> huntxu: 这不可能 小三不会抱着他孩子
<jyf> 帅帅呢
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450918 ubuntu系统，virtualbox里装的xp,我现在ubuntu能上网，xp却网页都打不开，以前都好好的，现在成这样了，怎么回事啊？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2013-10-24 17:48
<jyf> 下班 88
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 中国石油大学（华东）ubuntu协会即将成立了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450920 经过个把月的准备，中国石油大学（华东）ubuntu爱好者协会即将成立了。欢迎爱好者互相交流。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haikong110 — 2013-10-24 19:00
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • /etc/texmf/texmf.cnf这个文件是在哪个包里的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450921 是在ubuntu 12.04LTS上装的texlive 2009。如题，搜了好半天没有搜到，有知道的同学吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2013-10-24 19:38
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • gnome 3.10 无法运行 gnome-tweak-tool http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450922 升级到了gnome 3.10, gnome-tweak-tool无法运行，启动后没有反应，控制台可以输出如下信息： Code: error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment. WARNING : Shell not installed or running WARNING : Shell not running None INFO    : GSettings missing key org.gnome.settings
<^k^> ─> -daemon.plugins.power (key lid-close-suspend-with-external-monitor) INFO    : GSettings missing key org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.powe …
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 哇，KDE 4.11.2真TM省资源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450925 内存占用只有260多兆。有图有真相 统计信息: 发表于 由 photor — 2013-10-24 20:40
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求解ubuntu无法安装啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450927 dell M5110笔记本 无论是用U盘安装 还是用CD ，还是用EasyBCD，都会卡在Ubuntu的LOG界面 ， 然后看命令就卡在 *stopping system V runleve1 compatibility这里。 统计信息: 发表于 由 928902646 — 2013-10-24 20:57
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:10 
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:11 
<imtxc> nnd
<jusss> imtxc: vc++ 6.0是免费的吗？、
<jusss> win7下有免费的c编译器吗？ 需要用到socket
<imtxc> jusss: 当然不是免费的
<imtxc> jusss: 不过你可以下载到免费的用
<imtxc> jusss: win 下你也可以装 gcc
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急问：makefile中几个标示的意思 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450928 在makefile中$<，$@，$*表示什么意思啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 NOID — 2013-10-24 21:07
<freeflying> imtxc, 收我的ssd不
<imtxc> freeflying: ssd 不要要 msata
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃拆下来了？
<freeflying> imtxc, 7mm的2.5啊
<freeflying> gfrog, msata 的还没
<imtxc> freeflying: 没地方装啊……
<jusss> imtxc: 要用到winsock.h
<imtxc> 看看还是 msata 有市场 freeflying
<freeflying> imtxc, 你要不
<imtxc> freeflying: 2.5的？
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啊
<freeflying> imtxc, msata的也行啊
<imtxc> freeflying: msata  gfrog 不收的话我就收
<freeflying> imtxc, 你多少收吧
<jackness> hello
<jackness> 大家晚上好
<jackness> 我是虚拟机哦
<jackness> ^_^
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃出价儿～
<^k^> jackness:点点点.  21:31 
<jusss> imtxc: 给个免费的vc++6.0链接吧
<imtxc> jusss: 随便一搜。。。
<freeflying> gfrog, http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1223540-1-1-2.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>2.35 kiB}
<freeflying> gfrog, 这家去吃吃
<freeflying> imtxc, 我出价1k 软妹币你干不
<freeflying> iMadper, http://forum.xitek.com/thread-1223540-1-1-2.html
<freeflying> 离你不远
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥型号啊？128G ？
<freeflying> imtxc, 建兴的
<freeflying> 128G
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞!
<imtxc> 我去淘宝嗖嗖看
<freeflying> iMadper, 乃去考察下
<freeflying> 加试吃
<iMadper> freeflying: 等有机会的时候吧.
<iMadper> freeflying: 一个人的时候, 没有理由去呀
<freeflying> 好得话我们去FB一次
<freeflying> iMadper, 他不是有汉堡呢吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 去哦，哪里有1k
<iMadper> freeflying: 30一个的汉堡...
<iMadper> 什么有1k???!?!!??!?!?!
<freeflying> imtxc, 都说让你出价了
<imtxc> 我出价100 lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 美刀
<freeflying> iMadper, 30一个汉堡还贵啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 用了多久哇
<iMadper> freeflying: ... ...
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总... 你这种土豪...
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃出个价速速给我弄过来～
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要考虑, 我只是个穷屌呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 230 在哪里装 msata?
<iMadper> imtxc: 掌托
<iMadper> imtxc: 很容易撬开
<freeflying> imtxc, 6月买得机器能用多久啊
<imtxc> 左边？
<iMadper> imtxc: 右手, 偏左
<imtxc> 撬。。。 iMadper
<freeflying> iMadper, 帽帽哪来的穷屌啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 谷歌一下，一堆的拆机图
<iMadper> freeflying: 帽帽的, 去了贵公司之后就不是穷屌了. 去之前, 都是.
<iMadper> imtxc: 挨着无线网卡.
<freeflying> iMadper, 来之前都是土豪了
<iMadper> imtxc: ssd超级实用.
<imtxc> iMadper: 装上稳不，不会晃吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 反正我不是...
<jusss> iMadper: win7下有啥好的c编译器？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说ssd?
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，所以收侯总的 msata
<iMadper> jusss: 没用过.
<freeflying> imtxc, 有螺丝固定的
<iMadper> imtxc: 对, 侯总说的对
<freeflying> jusss, turbo c
<jusss> iMadper: 你不是什么俱乐部的吗，能给个整版的什么vs之类的吗
<iMadper> jusss: 早不在了.
<jusss> freeflying: 需要用到winsock.h
<iMadper> jusss: vs不好用, vs + vax 才好用
<iMadper> jusss: vax是第三方的.
<jusss> freeflying: turbo c 3.0支持吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃居然对 x230 有研究，
<iMadper> imtxc: 别逗了
<imtxc> 128G msata 多少价位合理啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟x230没关系
<iMadper> imtxc: mini pci-e都有螺丝的, 不管是全高还是半高
<freeflying> imtxc, 没研究，主要是tp太没追求了，几代内部的机构都没啥变化
<gfrog> imtxc: 你收吧，看你这么诚心
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥地儿？
<freeflying> gfrog, 霄云路
<gfrog> freeflying: 三元桥？
<freeflying> 终于报销完了
<freeflying> gfrog, 是萨
<gfrog> freeflying: 烤肉？
 * gfrog 擦，说吃的就饿了。下楼吃饭去
<freeflying> 是啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃不会还在公司？
<imtxc> gfrog: 侯总不老实出价儿啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 木，在家。不过刚回来的时候不饿，收拾屋子收拾到现在。
<gfrog> imtxc: 那是等你出价呢，擦
<imtxc> 100 软妹币
<freeflying> imtxc, 你去买吧
<freeflying> imtxc, 顺便帮我也买点
<imtxc> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 这种货你干脆k&b了算了，永远别让丫进这个频道
<imtxc> …………
<freeflying> http://www.smzdm.com/go/332941
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ err: no title
<freeflying> 这货太没追求了，这么便宜
<jusss> iMadper: 每个vs里面都有vc++吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 自己去查.
<imtxc> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.0Df7iO&id=17899304785&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 建兴LMT-128M6M msata ssd 128G msata固态硬盘 笔记本固态硬盘-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> freeflying: 是这个？ 乃把零头去了给我吧
<imtxc> 两位零头都去了。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，去HK帮我捎个官翻ipad吧 http://store.apple.com/hk/product/FC707ZP/A/refurbished-ipad-with-wi-fi-64gb-black-3rd-generation
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ Refurbished iPad with Wi-Fi 64GB - Black (3rd generation) - Apple Store (Hong Kong)
<freeflying> gfrog, 好
<imtxc> freeflying: 怎么样
<freeflying> gfrog, 官翻的只能网上定吧
 * iMadper 或者三位都去了, 然后卖给我...
<gfrog> freeflying: 到时候你把酒店地址给我，我直接在网上定
<gfrog> freeflying: 买个ipad送老爹看照片，lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 我现在就给你吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 也行。 pm或者email
<iMadper> gfrog: 3k算很便宜吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 64G啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 用tf卡多好.
<gfrog> iMadper: 妈蛋，ipad……
<iMadper> gfrog: 哦, 忘了, 苹果公司不知道tf卡是什么
<gfrog> iMadper: tf卡速度是渣渣
<iMadper> gfrog: 那可以换cf卡
<iMadper> gfrog: 120m/s
<gfrog> iMadper: 滚粗
<imtxc> iMadper: 120m/s 的 tf 卡也不便宜
<iMadper> imtxc: tf有这么快的?
<imtxc> o cf
<iMadper> imtxc: tf的, 30 ~ 40到头了吧?
<freeflying> iMadper, micro sd有啥推荐
<freeflying> iMadper, 下回我一定买nec/panasonic之类的本子了
<iMadper> freeflying: sandisk的极速系列呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 或者东芝的
<iMadper> freeflying: 就认这俩牌子
<freeflying> iMadper, 几钿啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 32g 100左右吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 存储卡必须sandisk啊
<jiero> iMadper: 东芝的真的不好
<freeflying> 好吧，考虑手机上要不要装个
<iMadper> jiero: 我以前用的sd卡是东芝的, 没啥问题吧.
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.yixun.com/item-331253.html?YTAG=3.21012021   è´µ
<jiero> iMadper: 我的感觉。就是太平常
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Sandisk 闪迪 32GB Ultra 30MB/S Class10 TF(microSDHC)卡 带TF转SD适配器[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<jiero> iMadper: 我买的日本产的16GB。速度很慢。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 是咩? 我觉得东芝的存储还是可以的...
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.yixun.com/item-533577.html?YTAG=3.21012121
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 全网底价 Samsung 三星 Micro SDHC(TF) 32G Class10 48MB/S UHS-1 升级版 高速存储卡[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<iMadper> freeflying: 这标称速度好高
<jiero> iMadper: UHS-1 那个，到底在电脑上怎么得到？
<freeflying> iMadper, 好贵
<iMadper> jiero: 得到啥?
<jiero> iMadper: 只有相机支持了才能用。
<iMadper> jiero: 手机也可以呀
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃抓紧入新硬盘吧 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 我准备kvm + lxc 一起混着用了
<freeflying> imtxc, 我现在就下单好了
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。我的是SDHC。不是micro sdhc
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩
<imtxc> freeflying: 话说新买了多大的？
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 那我就不晓得了O_o
<freeflying> imtxc, 准备256啊，貌似现在msata只有这么大的吧
<iMadper> 512...
<imtxc> iMadper: 要不要把侯总的 ssd 也打包过来。。
<imtxc> 然后把我的机械硬盘出掉。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.24.afAePz&id=17990689598
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 三星 SM841 512G msata SSD 512G pci-e SSD minisata SSD 现货-淘宝网
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 随你呀
<imtxc> 我去看看机械硬盘的行情去
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃的ssd啥型号？
<freeflying> imtxc, hdparm加啥参数读型号
<freeflying> Model Number:       LITEONIT LMT-128M6M
<imtxc> 也是建兴？
<freeflying> 是啊
<imtxc> 貌似 7mm 的跟 msata 一个价儿，算了，我就收一个 msata 就好，到时候支付宝你？ freeflying
<freeflying> imtxc, 好
<imtxc> iMadper: 不用撬吧？ 拆螺丝就行
<jiero> SSD
<jiero> 我还没见过SSD。。。
<jiero> 没用过
<imtxc> jiero: 收个啊
<jiero> imtxc: 没钱
<jiero> imtxc: 没用
<jiero> imtxc: 我都没网卡。
<imtxc> jiero: …… 网卡？
<jiero> imtxc: 上网不能
<imtxc> jiero: 你现在不是上呢么
<jiero> imtxc: 这是笔记本，小子
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 继续找个工作嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 不找
<imtxc> …………
<freeflying> iMadper, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.mmlmx1&id=17899304785&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 建兴LMT-128M6M msata ssd 128G msata固态硬盘 笔记本固态硬盘-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个是半高还是全高
<imtxc> 还有高度？
 * imtxc 碎
<iMadper> freeflying: 全高
<iMadper> freeflying: msata的ssd, 我还没见过半高的
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃把ssd都出了，那用神马？
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道本子也要出？
<stardiviner> Emacs 里如何把一个flyspell标记为错误的单词添加到.aspell_lang_里去阿？
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: zg
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 靠， 那是Vim！
<alvin_rxg> 哦，你说 emacs 啊，没用过，不清楚怎么整
<stardiviner> 发现 #ubuntu-cn 里用Emacs的人好少阿
<mk3548208> 基本用linux自带的vim
<freeflying> gfrog, 这不是换个大的吗
<gfrog> freeflying: cool！
<gfrog> freeflying: 256？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕！！
<freeflying> iMadper, 256G的有啥推荐的不
<freeflying> gfrog, ^^
<freeflying> gfrog, 明天准备去趟办公室
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说intel原厂乃会不会打我？ lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> gfrog, 太贵了
<gfrog> freeflying: 真心不知道啥ssd牌子好，所以到现在都 木买过
<freeflying> gfrog,  上次 iMadper 推荐的国产户外的牌子叫啥你知道不
<Shou3Mi4Ren2> 我的天啊，终于连上了……第一次用irc，求问能不能NICKNAME中文？
<knownbad> 可以用拼音。
<knownbad> gebjgd: Android 上有什么播放器可以显示中文字幕？
<knownbad> 附带的播放器不知为何不显示 srt。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒用過
<abinex> gebjgd: 早
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 中文 srt 文件 encoding 的问题吧？把文件改成 utf8 先？
<knownbad> 嗯，等等试试。   泄了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 這麼快就瀉了
<knownbad> 是啊，hold 不住呢。
<knownbad> Nexus7 2013 蛮好用的只照相效果没 Samsung 好。
<knownbad> 昨天换了 Cyanomodgen， 还是 ASOP 快些。
<alvin_rxg> 操，我刚要干嘛来着
<knownbad> 敲隔壁的门？
<knownbad> 操隔壁的门？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 德国终于将对 NSA 事件作出回应了，真棒！
<knownbad> 应该是说有种。
<knownbad> 比美国人有种多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恭喜
<knownbad> 啥？
<EB5E456B3> 難道用irc的 就沒有一個是水b? (為甚麼irc裡無人講廢話[日常聊天]?)
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 你扮女的自然就有人出现了。
<^k^> 05:06
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:06
<iMadper> freeflying: 叫极星
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 这个变量写法有什么特殊含义？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450973 a=${1:-5} echo $a 5 那个1代表什么？在一本文档中看到这样写 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-10-25 7:44
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-25
<imtxc> :q
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04 下安装matlab R2013a的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450980 Extract Error The following error was detected while installing sl3d_glnxa64: archive is not a ZIP archive Would you like to retry installing sl3d_glnxa64? If you press No, the installer will exit without completing the installation. More information can be found at /tmp/mathworks_root.log 统计信息
<^k^> ─> : 发表于 由 aiyawoqu — 2013-10-25 8:12
<newborn1> 我配置samba的nmb有点问题。 两台linux去ping对方的主机名比如ping station1 不能解析到IP。我windows主机去ping那两台linux都正常。这是怎么回事？
<newborn1> 求解脱
<eexpress> newborn1: 解脱，就是使用ssh和sftp
 * kingbo 早点
 * kingbo 早上几点===早点
<kingbo> ^k^: 点
<kingbo> ^k^: 早
<kingbo> ^k^: 死bot？
<^k^> kingbo, 不要问我任何问题，请。  09:15 
<^k^> kingbo, 你是一个完美主义者吗？  09:15 
<^k^> kingbo, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  09:15 
 * kingbo 我赛，反应够慢的
<imtxc> eexpress: 早
<eexpress> imtxc: momomomo
<imtxc> eexpress: lol，昨儿 yunfan 说他定位到你了
<eexpress> imtxc: 他的话，你也信。gps坐标都发过的。
<tenzu> 神是不可能被定位的，虽然他/她/它在长沙
<imtxc> 好吧
<eexpress> tenzu: 乖，看tw没。要你回答一个问题的。
<tenzu> eexpress: tw是啥？
<eexpress> twitter
<eexpress> 赶紧去看
<tenzu> eexpress: 刷新了，没看到你的推啊
<eexpress> 。
<tenzu> eexpress: 你不会把反动内容发到微博上去了吧
<eexpress> 笨疼疼，这都找不到啊
<eexpress> 我贴出来吧。
<eexpress> 下班路上，一次碰到2个糕手。十字路口，我一闪灯，都是立刻打右转向灯，然后一个直行，一个左转弯。 #tenzu
<eexpress> 请问疼疼，你是那种类型。
<^k^> 新 Mint • linux mint15自带的Firefox没有汉化？怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450990 今天装了linux mint15 KDE 系统已经完全中文化了，但是Firefox还是英文界面，更新了最新版的Firefox还是英文的，请问怎么回事？是我漏装了某个包吗？ 请各位大神指导一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjie198956 — 2013-10-25 9:27
<tenzu> eexpress: 意思是你开车？然后你在那两辆车的对面还是后面？
<eexpress> 闪灯啊。就是催别人快走
<eexpress> 别人占道嘛
<tenzu> eexpress: 那我一定是熄火以后打双闪的
<tenzu> eexpress: 堵死你
<eexpress> 看来你一定没出过天津
<eexpress> lol
<tenzu> eexpress: 没出过又咋滴？
<eexpress> 强大的疼疼，这招太狠了。
<tenzu> eexpress: 你家是啥壕车？
<eexpress> 不豪。只快
<eexpress> 每天路上飙得最快的，就是我。
<tenzu> eexpress: 有车内落锁才能玩这招啊，不然人家一拉车门开了，打你
<tenzu> eexpress: 明白了，老年代步车
<eexpress> 额，不打人。文明
<eexpress> 只斧头威胁下
<eexpress> 叫你落锁
<tenzu> 饼都这里老年代步车直接上快速路，时速不低于50
<eexpress> 天津老头，说话很猛的。是不。
<eexpress> 天津的教授，估计更猛。唉。怕了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36935
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Unix在服务器市场仍然活得滋润
<jusss> onlylove: ，
<jusss> eexpress: .
 * kingbo 老婆手机坏了，求推荐
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/274679
<tenzu> eexpress: 开车还拍照？
<tenzu> kingbo: 土豪金
<eexpress> 疼疼土豪
<kingbo> tenzu: 给老婆要不惜代价
<jusss> eexpress: 我想写个代码，让3台机子实现通讯，除了用socket 3线程，还有别的方法吗？一台做sever 两台client
 * kingbo 割肉中
<eexpress> 做啥通讯呢。自己socket实现？不要协议的？
<eexpress> 你这不是lin思维嘛。还是选一个协议吧
<jusss> eexpress: 简单的文本传输，跟irc一样
<eexpress> 额。抄xmpp？或者飞鸽传输，局域网文本
<jusss> eexpress: sever自己写，可以不要协议吧
<eexpress> 开了端口，直接nc就可以了，其实
<eexpress> 可以不要。文本太简单
<eexpress> socket直接传也成
<jusss> eexpress: 毕业设计
<eexpress> 关键是，你如何确定对方的ip
<jusss> eexpress: 手动查…
<eexpress> nmap刷端口？
<jusss> eexpress: 只是个简单的传输文本
<iyzsong> ).(
<jusss> eexpress: 现在问题是一定要用多线程吗
<eexpress> 端口，和线程就无关了。反正你只开一个，是不。区分机器，是数据内部包头的事情
<eexpress> 学hdlc的格式，模拟一个数据格式
<jusss> eexpress: 可以在一个端口建立多个socket？
<eexpress> 这不会
<eexpress> 都是开一个
<jusss> eexpress: 可以多台机子连接到一个端口？
<eexpress> 当然可以，剩下协议问题。
<jusss> eexpress: 哦
<eexpress> 完全没协议，你咋区分
<jusss> eexpress: 把服务器接收的发向所有客户端
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 在ubuntu13.04安装proxychains，不知到如何设置，请指教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=450998 新的版本发布，很久没有跟进了，不太熟悉如何操作了。 1、找不到按装到程序在哪里？ 2、怎么不让亚马逊到广告出现？ 3、我们网络使用代理，安装了proxychains，不知道如何配置，在etc找到proxyc
<jusss> eexpress: 群聊，不单独msg
<eexpress> jusss: 自己去看基础知识。
<eexpress> 广播发送
<jusss> eexpress: 用同一个fd发不就行了
<eexpress> 你看ipmsg的源码吧。
<jusss> eexpress: 哦
<tenzu> eexpress: 赶紧干嘛？
<onlylove> eexpress: 我记得ipmsg是CPP写的？你确定他能看懂？
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 让unity面板展示你的个性化用户名～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451001 http://iloveubuntu.net/how-easily-display-username-unity-panel-ubuntu-1310 看图： 安装 Unity Tweak Tool 通过 Ubuntu Software Center 运行 Unity Tweak Tool 通过 the Dash 输入 unity tweak tool 在搜索区域 在unity类别下，点击 Panel 选中 Show my name 显示我的名字 show_my
<^k^> ─> _name.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<eexpress> onlylove: 额。你居然看过？也差不多吧。看他聪明不。
<tenzu> eexpress: 啥东西？干神马用的？
<eexpress> 执行就是。
<tenzu> eexpress: 还得开vbox。。。
<eexpress> 。。。我失误了。疼疼是土豪。忘记了。
<tenzu> eexpress: ./nmn: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tenzu> eexpress: 肿么办？
<jusss> cpp是一点不会呀…连class是啥都不知道
<jusss> 我还是写自己的算了
<tenzu> eexpress: 神，您是音乐家！
<onlylove> jusss: class就是类的意思，这个类，比分说我有个汽车的class，然后这个class里面可以有各种车，有斯太尔，也有帕萨特
<jusss> onlylove: 据说这个被很多人吐槽
<onlylove> jusss: 吐槽的是面向对象的模式，就是object orient
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> 难道这是注意力要被转移到迹象
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 开源力量公开课第三十六期-Thinking In Android http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451005 开源力量公开课第三十六期-Thinking In Android 公开课 开源力量公开课，每周二晚线上线下同时开课，让我们一起向IT技术大牛们学习！ 课程题目： 开源力量公开课第三十六期-Thinking In Android 开课时间：2013年10月29日 19:00 - 21：
<^k^> ─> 30 现场或线上参：[url]http://www.osforce.cn/opencourse/36.html [/url] 现场参加（免费）：北京市海淀区海淀西大街7 …
<gfrog> eexpress: 神
<eexpress> gfrog: momo
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> lmh: momo
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 安装 Mac OS X 主题 on Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail/12.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451009 Install Mac OS X Theme on Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail/12.10/12.04/Linux Mint 15/14/13 其它ubuntu版本安装mac os主题： Mac Theme For Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal/Linux Mint 14 Mac Theme For Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin/Linux Mint 13 视频 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aA_U_V5w
<^k^> ─> Q4Y 1) Wallpapers and Firefox Theme(firefox的mac os主题和壁纸) <a href="http://goo.gl/EgMSp" class="postlink"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装Ubuntu13.10出现的问题，求大神解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451010 13.04的我可以用，最开始不能安装13.10，我就用13.04的升级，升级之后还是用不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 1217950746 — 2013-10-25 12:13
<lmh> gfrog, 挺high的啊？
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • crontab和screen不能一起用么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451012 我写了一个脚本。想放到cron里面每分钟运行一次。但是发现脚本里面只有screen那行没执行，请各位大侠帮帮忙啊。 monitor.sh Code: #!/bin/bash HLDS_PATH="/usr/local/games/cs" HLDS_PROGRAM="hlds_run" MONITOR_FILE="monitor.log" HLDS_RUN="$HLDS_PATH/$HLDS_PROGRAM -game cstrike
<^k^> ─> -port 27015 +maxplayers 15 +sv_lan 0 -console -pingbooster 2 -noaff -noipx +map de_inferno -heapsize 131072 -zone 4096" nc -z -w 5 -u 127.0 …
<sgo11> 有人装 ubuntu-gnome 13.10吗？锁屏画面怎么都是马赛克？intel显卡。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:28 
<worm> sgo11: 你用的是 gdm 么？我的还好啊……
<sgo11> worm, 就是默认的 gnome 环境。 应该是 gdm 吧。锁屏后，屏幕闪一下就关闭，黑屏。然后要按任意键唤醒屏幕，看到的图片是马赛克组成的。不过username password还可以用。
<worm> 默认的 Ubuntu 是 lightdm + unity 界面啊，你是不是装了gnome-shell ?
<sgo11> worn，我说我装的是ubuntu-gnome呀。我装的不是ubuntu。
<worm> 用gdm的话应该不会出错吧？有没试过换个壁纸试试？
<worm> 哦哦
<sgo11> worn，不清楚什么问题，我琢磨下吧。ubuntu用intel显卡从来没出过问题。
<worm> 能截图什么的么？
<worm> 或者拿手机拍张照片，然后 扔到 imagebin.org 上面，贴链接给我看看是怎么了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<sgo11> worm, 多谢兄弟这么伤心。我拍张照片吧。等下，谢了。
<sgo11> worm, s/伤心/上心/ 打错字了，我昏。
<sgo11> 。。。。再次锁屏，直接啥也没了。连输入密码的地方都没。搞啥。
<worm> ……开锁不是要把屏幕往上一拖然后就出来密码界面的么？
<worm> 按 Ctrl+Meta+F1 登陆然后 sudo restart gdm 试下？
<sgo11> worn 彻底无语，我reboot一下吧。
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu 13.10 简单调出五笔和拼音输入法。你找到了没？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451013 之前用13.04时，系统安装完毕就默认打开了拼音和五笔输入法，很方便，可是升到13.10后发现五笔不见了，只有一个系统默认的拼音，对于一直用五笔又怕安装其它输入法麻烦的人，这里给大家讲一个简
<^k^> ─> 单的设置方法就可以找出五笔了。 1。点击屏幕顶部状态栏上的“Zn”，选择“文本输入法设置”,如下图1 …
<sgo11> worn, http://imagebin.org/274696  截图，大了一些。
<sgo11> worm, http://imagebin.org/274696  截图，大了一些。
<imtxc> 这不是正常么
<sgo11> imtxc, 这是正常的？？ 应该是竖条条，不应该是马赛克吧？
<worm> 是啊，正常的。Ubuntu 新版桌面是由这种三角形构成的……
<imtxc> 不知道啊
<worm> 换一张锁屏壁纸来看看吧，应该就没问题了
<sgo11> 啊？？我去。正常的就是这样？
<imtxc> 看起来像是正常的啊，显卡有问题不应该是这样子啊？
<worm> 之前我第一次看到这个样子的壁纸也以为是自己出问题了……
<worm> 后来看看壁纸文件夹才发现原图就这样
<sgo11> worm, imtxc 不过，刚才锁屏，确实出问题了。没法输入密码。全屏灰色。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • wubi安装ubuntu12.04.02不成功解答，及wine安装不成功解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451016 最近安装ubuntu学习C语言，不小心下了个64位的系统，用的是wubi，安装wine各种不成功，出现的提示信息无非就是“无法修正错误,因为您要求某些软件包保持现状,就是它们破坏了...” 最后，一狠心，将这个
<imtxc> 那就不知道了，是不是睡眠了？
<sgo11> imtxc, 不是睡眠。屏幕是灰色，右上有音量调解按钮可以工作。但没有密码输入框。
<onlylove> 花屏的马赛克不是这样的
<sgo11> worm, gdm wallpaper 配置文件在哪呢？
<worm> 直接登进去戳右上角用户名，然后戳设置，然后戳壁纸就可以调了
<sgo11> worm, 这个影响这个锁屏画面吗？因为本身的背景是 FootFall.png 水滴那个。我看这个锁屏也没用这个设置呀？
<worm> 我记得我那里是给你两个设置，分别让你调桌面壁纸和锁屏壁纸的
<sgo11> worm, 真的是这样。我靠。奇葩了，给我android的感觉。
<worm> 233
<worm> 不过似乎 gdm 用这种风格的锁屏界面是在 Win 8 之前吧？
<worm> 然后这个默认壁纸应该都更新了几个星期了
<sgo11> worm, 你知道这个 lock screen background 是否可以用 gsettings 设置吗？ 具体位置在哪？ 谢了。
<sgo11> 只知道 background 的。不清楚这个新的 lock screen 是在哪。
<worm> ……不知道 >///< 我没用过 gsettings
<sgo11> worm, 我再google一下吧。
<sgo11> worm, 我发现，我的机器在锁屏后 ctrl+alt+l，立刻就把屏幕给关掉了。也就是黑屏。需要按任意键去唤醒。以前不是这样。你的13.10也是这样吗？谢谢。
<gfrog> lmh: high毛线
<adam8157> bluezd: 土壕落去天津吧, 蓝印
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa bzr 肿么看一个commit的diff？
<gfrog> adam8157: MeaCulpa 怎么blame 一个文件？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道...
<adam8157> gfrog: 不会bzr
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们代码还用git？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然, kernel怎么会去用bzr
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道不扔到lp上？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，我擦，终于有我能忍受的咖啡打法了。 一份拿铁加一份牛奶
<gfrog> adam8157: 这周各种尝试啊
<adam8157> gfrog: dkms啥的, 我们把source准备好就行了, 别的team会打包
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛team
<adam8157> gfrog: 唉... 不好喝的咖啡才需要加奶
<gfrog> adam8157: //摊手
<imtxc> 腐败
<adam8157> imtxc: 骚年
<imtxc> ？ adam8157
<imtxc> adam8157: 有好事儿？
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有
<imtxc> ……
<adam8157> imtxc: 工资这个月没有提前发, 不开心
<imtxc> adam8157: ………… 我上个月的还没发呢……
 * adam8157 呵呵
<imtxc> 还有提前发工资这回事儿啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃工资太高，老板留一天吃利息呢
<adam8157> roylez: momo
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<gfrog> adam8157: 给老板发weekly report……
<adam8157> gfrog: 没收到啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃妹儿
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃给 mark report 么？
<imtxc> s/m/M
<adam8157> imtxc: 不
<imtxc> adam8157: 当总
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<eexpress> 蛋总了？
 * adam8157 http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36960 Linux领导者Fedora
<eexpress> 恭喜荣升
<eexpress> 有啥好玩的
<adam8157> eexpress: 没, 小兵一枚, 没人report给我
<adam8157> ^k^: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36960
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Solidot | Fedora将默认使用Python 3
<eexpress> 你老人了，新来的会给你报告吧
<adam8157> eexpress: .... 没
<\q> adam8157: debian stable用包管理安装nodejs有啥好方法
<adam8157> \q: 没装过nodejs, 这东西没必要包管理吧, 就像我也在用rvm
<eexpress> gfrog: 你至少应该向蛋蛋汇报早上刷牙了没。
 * eexpress 支持蛋总
<\q> adam8157: 暂时nvm的
<adam8157> gfrog: 你从哪买的椅子
<gfrog> adam8157: taobao
<adam8157> eexpress: 报告, gfrog 也买了一把壕椅子
 * adam8157 我的椅子靠背还在用胶粘...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我那个扔家了，
<gfrog> adam8157: 一起团steelcase吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有新的卖
<gfrog> adam8157: 我可以忍洋垃圾
<adam8157> gfrog: eexpress 北京东方广场有STEELCASE专卖店原价人民币8500 555
<imtxc> 椅子？
<adam8157> gfrog: eexpress 北京东方广场有STEELCASE专卖店原价人民币8500, 555 买不起
<adam8157> imtxc: 然
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 去帽帽偷一把吧……
<imtxc> adam8157: 果断买啊，买了让老板报销
<adam8157> gfrog: 我看行
<imtxc> 帽帽的椅子这么豪啊，8500的
<eexpress> adam8157: 是吧。有图没。
<imtxc> eexpress: 神前几天也买了新椅子？
<eexpress> gfrog: 蛋蛋没这胆子，上次我就准备偷的，他不让。lol
<adam8157> eexpress: http://www.steelcase.cn/zh/products/seating/office/think®/pages/overview.aspx
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.steelcase.cn/zh/products/seating/office/think -- unhandled responsein get body
<eexpress> imtxc: 没。啥时候的事情了
<imtxc> 记得前几天有人买呢啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 贵啊。这看着没我的复杂，功能多啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 你要去饼都?
<eexpress> 座垫似乎复杂
<imtxc> 不能比啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 额。不确定
<eexpress> adam8157: 你还不买？
<adam8157> eexpress: 买不起
<adam8157> eexpress: 准备搬了家之后买把木头椅子就算了
<eexpress> 。。你居然挤兑 gfrog买了。。。木头
 * eexpress 正准备贴住址给蛋蛋的。
<imtxc> gfrog: 椅子快递也给邮寄？
<adam8157> eexpress: 贴啥住址
<gfrog> imtxc: 物流
<imtxc> gfrog: o
<eexpress> adam8157: 你看 gfrog 多明白。
<adam8157> eexpress: 我装糊涂
<eexpress> 好吧。。。
<onlylove> 看见一群土豪在讨论椅子
<adam8157> eexpress: 其实我准备就买这个 http://www.ikea.com/cn/zh/catalog/products/20158320/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 波斯昂 储物凳 - IKEA
<eexpress> adam8157: 你小房间，只有浴室？
<eexpress> 睡浴盆？
<adam8157> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 这，，，浴室脚凳啊
 * eexpress 目测蛋蛋喜欢洗澡的时候，上网。劲爆啊
<adam8157> ...
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 前两天笔试遇到一个题，怎么删除目录下10万个文件？小弟太菜，求高手指导下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451027 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 leofun — 2013-10-25 16:25
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36962
<eexpress> 中文考题。录音：“小明，昨天下午你抱着的是谁啊？你女朋友吧？”“你妹！！！我妹！！”——问：小明抱着的是谁？
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | PHP.net遭黑客入侵植入恶意程序
<adam8157> eexpress: 你妹
<gfrog> adam8157: 这玩意坐着巨难受
<onlylove> 这种中文考题还得熟悉中文流行语
<eexpress> gfrog: 蛋蛋骂人。
<imtxc> 应该考这个小明和小敏是什么关系，还有他们跟小民的妹妹的关系
<onlylove> 放15年前，谁知道你妹啥意思
<ggarlic> 十五年前你妹还是你妹
<onlylove> ggarlic: 不过貌似你妈很早之前就不是你妈
<eexpress> 草。2个人才出现了
<onlylove> eexpress: 草是名词，请使用动词
<adam8157> ...
<eexpress> 第3声调吧
<eexpress> 4
<gfrog> onlylove: adam8157 eexpress 艹
<adam8157> 入肉
<adam8157> 你们这些么看过石头记的
<eexpress> gfrog: 我都没收集这字。你经常用？
<gfrog> adam8157: 淫秽色情书刊
<adam8157> gfrog: 初试风雨情 毒设相思局 学堂 戏子 扒灰......等等等等
<eexpress> adam8157: 你从小就看石头记，，单词？
<onlylove> 可怜的石头记
<ggarlic> 三言二拍比红楼梦黄多了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> ggarlic: 当然咱不是为了这看红楼梦
<onlylove> adam8157: 要记住，扒灰起源于苏东坡
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是为啥？ 续写后40回么？
<adam8157> ggarlic: 骚年java搞得怎样啊
 * adam8157 后四十回只看过一遍, 80回本的看了很多遍
<ggarlic> adam8157: 专心写爬虫，twisted。不搞java了
<onlylove> ggarlic: 乃用啥写spider
<eexpress> 为啥我一遍都看不下去。 adam8157
<eexpress> onlylove: 挤兑 gfrog
<ggarlic> onlylove: twisted
<ggarlic> eexpress adam8157 我也看不下去。。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 这不行啊  cc ggarlic
<imtxc> 多好看的小说哇
<gfrog> eexpress: 纳尼？
<eexpress> 饭团和疼疼，居然是闺蜜。我看不懂了。
<onlylove> ggarlic: 唉……好吧py的
<eexpress> imtxc: 啥。
<ggarlic> onlylove: 搞不起java。。囧
<onlylove> ggarlic: 我也搞不起
<ggarlic> imtxc: 看着犯困。。是不是我太俗了。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 宝二爷的故事
<eexpress> java真心是裹脚布
<onlylove> ggarlic: 所以看着java写的vsphere我直接不知道怎么弄
<eexpress> 二爷了。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 丫居然看了红楼梦？
<roylez> adam8157: 太二了
<eexpress> 乐乐朵
<roylez> adam8157: 这完全是要当基佬的节奏啊
<gfrog> roylez: lol
<roylez> eexpress: 没钱花，汇点来
<eexpress> 。。这真相了。
<onlylove> roylez: 小心人和你说，不看更二
<imtxc> ggarlic: 什么时候你看纪实文学都能找到撸点，就入门了
<eexpress> 看来 roylez你也精通嘛
<onlylove> 完了，惨不忍睹了
<eexpress> roylez: 找土豪蛋
<eexpress> 或者土豪蛙
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你也去搞舆情了么...
<adam8157> eexpress: 没有文艺细胞
<eexpress> 语文都学得好啊
<ggarlic> adam8157: 是。。。专门抓新浪微博。。。
<roylez> onlylove: 翻了两页就恶心扔一边了，还是水浒好。最喜欢杨雄把他老婆肠子挂树上那段
<eexpress> 。
<adam8157> roylez: 渣渣
<roylez> adam8157: 基佬
<eexpress> 看来 ibm 的风俗，就是想lp如何早去
<adam8157> ggarlic: hoho, 我有朋友以前做與情
<freeflying> gfrog, 淘宝上的气筒如何
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，参差不齐
<roylez> adam8157: 没有
<eexpress> 气筒也买。。
<roylez> adam8157: 丫给我推荐的呢？
<gfrog> freeflying: 法嘴公路胎的气筒都没特便宜的。毕竟要求胎压很高
<gfrog> freeflying: 至少要能打到120psi才行
<eexpress> nnnd 乐乐穿斗篷。不让看地址
<adam8157> roylez: 没反应么?
<freeflying> gfrog, 现在都法嘴的吧
<eexpress> 在哪里啊。 roylez
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez: 我司hr很不专业
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，轮子都是法嘴，虽然有美嘴，但是都是二货配置
<gfrog> freeflying: 气筒可能有各种嘴儿
<roylez> adam8157: 就这种，应该过去踹他们桌子
<adam8157> roylez: 求赞助路费去伦敦踹桌子
<roylez> adam8157: 擦，又英国人
<gfrog> roylez: 同球路费
<eexpress> 这圈儿，， adam8157
<ggarlic> adam8157: 然后？进去了？
<roylez> gfrog: 滚犊子，丫两栖的渣渣
<eexpress> 绕得好高级
<freeflying>  gfrog  歇了，没气筒出不去了
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西……
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃早说，我带着气筒给你……
<adam8157> ggarlic: 没, 只是当时第一次知道这个东西可以卖钱
<gfrog> freeflying: 家门口有车店没，过去蹭气筒啊。
<freeflying> gfrog, 有个巨大的店，我的车没在他们家买，人家肯定不爽
<gfrog> freeflying: 放心，没事。
<gfrog> freeflying: 多去几次，混个脸熟了，以后也好去蹭工具。
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<eexpress> gfrog: 高级
<freeflying> 周一还得去趟办公室
<gfrog> eexpress: momo
<freeflying> gfrog, 我还是淘宝先收个吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 你taobao也没那么快。 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 蹭气筒最靠谱
<ggarlic> adam8157: 非it领域的公司都不养这种开发团队。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 或者去dkn买他家那个99还是199的大气筒，放家里相当给力。
<freeflying> gfrog, 家里有个美嘴的
<gfrog> freeflying: 买便携气筒就是应急，平时打气能累死。
<gfrog> freeflying: 那简单，买个转换嘴儿。
<freeflying> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390639851939
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Barnes Noble Nook HD 16GB Wi Fi 9" Slate Tablet BNTV600 Android w Google Play 1400501741 | eBay
<freeflying> gfrog, 给你老爹搞个这个吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 我也可以顺带搞个
<gfrog> freeflying: 不要，没法接cf读卡器。
<freeflying> gfrog, 你ipad 能接？
<gfrog> freeflying: ipad有现成儿的读卡器可以使。 拍了照片直接传ipad里看
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃真高帅富啊
<adam8157> gfrog, 乃真高帅富啊
<gfrog> freeflying: …… 现在不是便宜了么。 贵的时候整不起啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 滚粗，乃才是壕
<gfrog> freeflying: adam8157 其实读卡器才几十块钱
<adam8157> gfrog: nancy开完会跟我讲 我去换网线
<gfrog> adam8157: 1hr later
<adam8157> oh
<gfrog> adam8157: 早说了让你先用着
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不着急
<freeflying> gfrog, 大多法嘴转美嘴啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 对啊，拧轮子上的。 就是法转美了嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 从气筒那头算是美转法。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我有的是美嘴的
<gfrog> freeflying: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=23370884526
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 自行车法嘴转换头 公路车法嘴转美嘴 死飞车气嘴灯转换头 炫彩-淘宝网
<adam8157> cfy: 好久不见啊
<havoc__> 壕们，气筒也要海淘吗？
<worm> 于是现在这里是成自行车讨论区了么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，不对，这不是打气用的好像。 我看下……
<havoc__> 累觉不爱
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac878084
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 可爱的一窝小猫 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> adam8157: 好久不见~
<adam8157> cfy: 现在哪呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 好玩儿的都是别人家养的猫
<Penheimer> 新人求罩
<Penheimer> 不知道ubuntu底下怎么用qq阿
<freeflying> gfrog, 等你在wiggle上买东西给我捎个气筒吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 最近没折扣啊，衣服贵的离谱，下不去手……
<freeflying> gfrog, 这尼玛又要被发配，一时半会是没车骑了
<onlylove> gfrog: 你自己家也养猫么
<gfrog> freeflying: tikit
<gfrog> onlylove: 显然不。不当猫奴
<gfrog> onlylove: 玩儿别人家的猫倒可以
<onlylove> gfrog: 那为啥说好玩的都是别人家的
<gfrog> onlylove: 自己家的就剩烦人呗
<onlylove> gfrog: 听说自己家的经常跑掉
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  17:06 
<onlylove> Penheimer: QQ么，webqq
<onlylove> 我刚才还纳闷为啥不能补全，发现人早走了
<worm> WebQQ 太渣了……
<worm> 特别是新的那个测试版的——连图片和自定义表情都显示不了
<onlylove> worm: QQ自从改名以后就一直很渣
<worm> 为何QQ放弃了QQ for Linux ？
<worm> 为何还有这么多人还在用QQ？
<worm> 累觉不爱
<onlylove> 手机一样玩Q，没啥
<gfrog> adam8157:  RT @panda_extraL: 便利店旁蹲着两只猫。一位小哥刚从店里买了炸鸡出来，两猫闻香而至，围着小哥悲曲委婉地喵喵叫了起来。小哥从袋中拿出炸鸡，吃完只有一根骨头。正拿在手上忧郁不决给谁的时候，两只猫已经开始打了起来。#二桃杀三士，一骨间二猫
<onlylove> 我好奇十美分啥时候放弃mac QQ
<adam8157> gfrog: 这是谁
<sujx> 怎么在终端手动切换 ubuntu的主题？
<worm> sujx 什么样的主题？ dm 么？还是 de？
<onlylove> 编辑文件呗
<worm> 现在 mac 用户这么多，十分怎么舍得放弃 QQ for Mac?
<onlylove> gfrog: 我觉得俩猫为了一根鸡骨头应该不至于打起来
<gfrog> adam8157: onlylove 无责任转推
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过前天我住的地方确实有猫打架，然后貌似有受伤的，然后那猫嚎了一晚上……
<sujx> 我不知道什么是dm de, 就知道我想开启ubuntu12.04的主题服务
<onlylove> worm: 问这种问题的一般的问的是DE
<worm> 哦……
<worm> 在DM里面调也可以吧？为何要在终端里面调？
<onlylove> worm: 因为他们一般也不会换wm
<onlylove> worm: 靠……dm是毛？
<worm> lightdm/gdm/kdm
<onlylove> worm: 我光想着de和wm了
<sujx> lightdm
<adam8157> device mapper
<adam8157> hah
<bluezd> adam8157: 周六看比赛不 ? 18:30 亚冠 20:00 阿森纳 22:00 曼联 00:00 巴萨
<onlylove> worm: 那就是wm的
<adam8157> bluezd: 必须看
<onlylove> worm: 我不会没事去搞dm的theme
<bluezd> adam8157: 我准备连上，从 18:30 开始
<adam8157> bluezd: 看两头的
<sujx> 我只能在终端开启这个服务。
<sujx> 因为我的软件在ubuntu主题资源加载之前 已经运行了。
<bluezd> adam8157: 乐视的高清直播太赞了，就是解说受不了
<adam8157> bluezd: 你买了盒子?
<bluezd> adam8157: 没有啊，就是在线的 http://sports.letv.com/zt/letvlive/index.shtml
<^k^> bluezd ... ⇪ 乐视体育视频直播_东亚杯_中超_英超_西甲_意甲_法甲_CBA_欧篮_专题_乐视网
<sujx> 如果手动开启主题服务，我的界面将会变得很丑陋
<onlylove> 那就不要ui或者等等ubuntu加载主题
<worm> 直接在登陆前选好将要进入的DE再登入系统也可以吧？
<bluezd> adam8157: 巴萨那场，乐视直播 9 播，我上周看得皇马的，超清啊
<worm> 主题服务是什么？
<adam8157> bluezd: 解说受不了咋看
<onlylove> windows有这么个service,不知道lin有没有
<bluezd> adam8157: 忍了，中央五和 sina 不清楚啊
<sujx> 我们软件要求在ubuntu登陆界面之前启动，而且不想出现该登陆界面的。
<worm> ……其实我想说这样为何要用Ubuntu
<sujx> 也就必须要自己手动启用 主题。不然 太丑了。
<onlylove> 真混乱，如果用X的话，必须在dm之后启动
<sujx> 这个人家选的。我也没办法。
<worm> 要不然把DM
<worm> 换掉？
<worm> 我记得之前有人试过把 login 换成 bash，然后就可以跳过 login 直接进入 root bash 的
<sujx> xsever我已经能启动了。鼠标成X型也搞定。没声音也搞定，就差这个主题。
<sujx> 鼠标主题，我也能开启。
<onlylove> 我大概知道了，你把dm干掉就好了
<onlylove> 直接startx
<onlylove> 至于登录嘛，文本界面了
<onlylove> 或者研究下自动登
<sujx> en
<worm> 自动登录很简单啊，把 login 换掉就可以了
<sujx> jiu cha zhe ge l
<alvin_rxg> sujx: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *2`VL\;(*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<onlylove> 把.bashrc里面加几行，登录以后自动startx
<worm> 首先把 login 换成 bash ，就可以自动登录 root ，然后再在 /etc/init.d 里面写一个程式，让 metacity 先加载，然后再加载你的程式
<worm> 这样可以不？或者我弄错了些什么？
<onlylove> worm: root太危险
<worm> 哦哦所以还要再 su 到普通用户
<onlylove> worm: metacity是wm,可以用startx开启
<onlylove> worm: 我不相信他的程序比wm加载的还要早
<worm> 但是他不是不希望要登录么？最简单的方式就是把 startx 写到 /etc/init.d 并且加到 rc-update default 里面 【我是不是Gentoo用多了？】
<worm> 可以的
<onlylove> worm: 你明显gentoo用多了
<worm> 我之前用 gentoo 的时候试过不装任何 WM 直接 startx 进 exec firefox
<worm> 那个时候好像用的是“TWM”？
<onlylove> worm: 而且不建议在init.d里面乱加东西，.bashrc要好很多
<worm> 好吧
<worm> 不过确实我的Linux使用习惯相当糟糕……
<onlylove> worm: 直接startx的后果就是，你看到一个黑屏
<onlylove> worm: 如果你不装wm的话
<worm> 我是安装 Gentoo 的时候装完系统、 xorg-server 和 firefox 之后，把 exec firefox 写进 .xinitrc 就可以直接 Startx 进 Firefox 的
<onlylove> 因为没有wm，所以所有启动的程序都在他们喜欢的位置，很有可能叠在一起
<worm> 或者这样也可以运行 Xonotic 之类的东西。由于 Xonotic 是独立并且全屏的，因此效果不错
<onlylove> 你那样就是直接启动ff……话说你的需求还真简单
<worm> 我觉得他应该是这意思吧？他说不要登录，不要DE，只要一进系统就进他那个程式
<onlylove> worm: 机器很烂的人望着你，从来不玩编译，小水管下载已经很痛苦
<worm> 不过这样的话我觉得还是应该让他先加载下 Metacity
<onlylove> worm: 人貌似没这么说，人就说，在dm启动之前启动程序如何加载主题
<worm> sujx: 麻烦再描述下你的需求
<sujx> onlylove 正解
<sujx> 就是 如果手动启动ubuntu12.04的主题?
<worm> 那应该是 metacity 吧？
<sujx> 就是 如何手动启动ubuntu12.04的主题。
<sujx> 怎么开启 我不会呢。我小白的。
<sujx> metacity 这个窗口管理器已经开启了。
<sujx> sudo apt-get install elementary
<sujx> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme 'elementary'
<sujx> gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/metacity/general/theme 'elementary'
<sujx> 其他人安装主题的办法：sudo apt-get install elementary
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 13.04 squid ncsa验证不能通过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451030 配置好squid、ncsa验证后，客户端怎么输入密码都不对,看系统日志有以下错误提示： ubuntu kernel:[] ncsa_auth[2087]:segfault at 0 ip b7616188 sp bfdb7e7c error 4 in libc-2.17.so[] 本人菜鸟 ，请指教下，万分感谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lgmoran —
<^k^> ─> 2013-10-25 17:30
<roylez> adam8157: 看这种萌货，你不是基佬就是transgender
<adam8157> .......
<worm> 怎么瞬间这里又变成了 #lgbt 么？
<imtxc_away> http://politics.people.com.cn/n/2013/1025/c70731-23326012.html
<^k^> imtxc_away ... ⇪ 原标题：南宁一大学生“共享”淫秽视频“随手之举”被刑拘--时政--人民网
<adam8157> worm: lgbt?
<worm> 非正常性取向啦……
<adam8157> worm: 贵圈专业名词
<worm> Lesbian Gay Bisexual Transgender LGBT
<imtxc> 这都可以？
<adam8157> roylez: 给你磕药的 http://jandan.net/2013/10/25/steroids-turn-female.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 自述：“类固醇把我变成了男人”
<imtxc> 去年的聊天记录都给找出来了？
<\q> adam8157: 用debian是不是要看这个The Debian Administrator's Handbook
<adam8157> \q: 我没看过... 这东西太详细了
<adam8157> \q: 用就好了, 个General OS 而已, 学啥
<bluezd> adam8157: 土壕都这么晚了你居然还没走
<adam8157> bluezd: 你不也没走么? 我们都是努力的人, 互相都懂
 * adam8157 哈哈
<shengyu> 很晚吗
 * bluezd 太假了也不好啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 13.10怎么进入输入法的设置界面啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451031 我记得在以前的版本里面可以进入到 pinyin输入法的设置界面调成双拼的，现在怎么也找不到入口了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sighforever — 2013-10-25 18:01
<\q> adam8157: debian系统管理……aptitude sources.list network这些都不清楚...
<adam8157> \q: 用着用着就清楚了
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚饭
<roylez> adam8157: 看过了，类固醇，你吃的
<adam8157> roylez: 我又不磕药
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐晚上吃啥 给个建议
<roylez> adam8157: 你吃了才能恢复你的男儿身
<\q> adam8157: 你們系統管理是怎麼關注軟件安全漏洞的？
<adam8157> \q: 不关注....
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.gwern.net/Melatonin
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Melatonin
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 严重的问题，求助，关于无线网络连接！奇怪极了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451032 我的是win8.1和U双系统，一直用得好好的，今天突然Ubuntu一开机就显示：网络 连接已断开。 且搜索不到无线网络信号。 而相反，我用WIN8.1上网没有一点问题，请问是怎么回事？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 la
<^k^> ─> nk — 2013-10-25 18:06
<adam8157> roylez: 又给我看这个, 我连续几天11点就睡觉了, 感觉不错
<roylez> adam8157: 我每天10点睡到第二天7点
<adam8157> roylez: 我这几天11:00-9:30
<adam8157> roylez: 呵呵
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu更新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451033 今天安装了ubuntu（断网安装），后来连接上网络，更新系统使出现如下提示 忽略 cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1) saucy InRelease 忽略 cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1) saucy Release.gpg 忽略 cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salama
<^k^> ─> nder_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1) saucy Release 错误 cdrom://Ubuntu 13.10 _Saucy Salamander_ - Release amd64 (20131016.1) saucy/main amd6 …
<jusss> help!
<shengyu> jusss: yes?
<jusss> shengyu: 我写了东西，貌似出问题了， http://code.bulix.org/fde65s-84770?raw
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jusss> palomino|working: 破马大叔，帮我看下http://code.bulix.org/fde65s-84770?raw
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 不会用WSA呀
<jusss> palomino|working: server那边根本不显示东西。。。你帮我看下问题出哪了
<jusss> palomino|working: 不用管wsa...你就把它当成socket.h里的那样就行了
<palomino|working> 哼哼。。你猜我用过socket么。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 你不是整天敲代码吗，应该也敲过socket吧
<palomino|working> 没~~
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: imadper那厮不在，哎
<palomino|working> 使劲儿召唤他
<jusss> jyf: 帮我看看问题出在哪吧 http://code.bulix.org/fde65s-84770?raw
<ofan> \q: 你们学习byvoid真是个牛人啊
<ofan> 学校
<Saigut_> 有人在linux下用过哪个视频编辑软件吗？
<worm> Pitivi
<worm> 据说 Blender 也可以，但是我不会用 TAT
<Saigut_> 嗯。blender听说是做3d的
<CyrusYzGTt> blender比较万能
<Paulyoung> 大家好
<^k^> Paulyoung:点点点.  21:33 
<Paulyoung> 呵呵第一次试试irc
<worm> 这个频道可以讨论任意话题——应该是这样子的吧？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<worm> ^k^ 的网络连接崩坏了？
<^k^> worm, 那是什么？  21:51 
<worm> ^k^ 那不是什么
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 挂载的硬盘 多用户使用权限管理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451040 多个用户使用一块硬盘如何做权限管理呢？ 不想分区再分别挂载到各自的目录下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxy1217 — 2013-10-25 22:16
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here, 纠结是换个256G的ssd，还是买个好的盒子把现有的用起来
<bnw> 现有的是多少阿？
 * gcell 真诚求教， gnome3、unity、compiz到底出了什么事，今天搜了一下有关内容，云里雾里中。怎么两边争来争去把compiz搞残了？
<bnw> 亚马逊上 256G 版 MBPr 刚降了将近一千。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu有没有类似Adobe的屏幕校色软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451041 要能生成ICC文件的。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-10-25 22:30
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Fedora将默认使用Python 3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451044 Fedora工程指导委员会投票 接受 了将Python 3作为默认Python实现版本的 提议 。此外，Fedora的包管理器将从yum切换到 DNF 。默认使用 Python 3还是使用Python 2.6的争论主要在于两者不兼容，从而给Python的项目迁移制造了麻烦。Python 3分支自2008年发布以
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu 13.10中chromium的vimium插件不能工作了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451046 很喜欢这个插件的 13.10上怎么也不能工作了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sighforever — 2013-10-25 22:41
<tonghuix> 还真有人喜欢vimium插件，这个在chrome上表现很渣啊
<atusko-L> ..chrome下的IRC插件有推荐没
<tonghuix> .irccloud.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* IRCCloud (@ irccloud.com)
<tonghuix> 不需要插件，我现在就是用的这个
<atusko-L> 哦~最近wechat.freenode.net有点奇怪。我在家里能上，在其他地方上不了
<atusko-L> webchat= =.
<tonghuix> 自从用上irccloud之后很好用
<atusko-L> 试试看·~。3ks
<gfrog> yaguang: nice cloak. lol
<yaguang> gfrog, :-)
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gebjgd>  週末咯
<knownbad> So?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 爽
<knownbad> OK.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 美國客戶那裏竟然把一個最牛逼的人給除了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 日的
<knownbad> 编程员？
<knownbad> 那你公司不把他挖过去？
<gebjgd> knownbad: system
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我們公司才不要system
<knownbad> System 啥？   System programmer/designer?
<gebjgd> knownbad: sa
<knownbad> 那干你屁事？
<knownbad> 该不会是老中吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 美國人
<gebjgd> knownbad: 黑人
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他走了  其他人未必能搞定
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒事老給我們電話 郵件 你受的了啊
<knownbad> 敷衍下就好了。
<knownbad> 反正他们没眼光没远见就该死。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁 現在我們輪流值班
<knownbad> 通常这就是部门走下坡的前奏。   全是主管的问题。
<knownbad> 就拖时间直到 support contact expires 。。。
<knownbad> 然后你们就地抬价了。
<knownbad> 他们他妈的不会搞技术转移就该死。
<knownbad> 就算转移了也把人开了一样该死。
<knownbad> 算了，说到这又想起 IT 常犯的烂屁眼的事。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 呵呵  這就是社會
<knownbad> 其实主管的责任占大部分。   人事顺不顺利就看主管。
<knownbad> 吃饭去。
<^k^> 05:06
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:06
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-26
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 严重的问题，求助，关于无线网络连接！奇怪极了。万分苦恼。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451108 我的是win8.1和U双系统，一直用得好好的，今天突然Ubuntu一开机就显示：网络 连接已断开。 且搜索不到无线网络信号。 而相反，我用WIN8.1上网没有一点问题，请问是怎么回事？ 谢谢 然
<^k^> ─> 后，因为这个原因，我重启了无数次。网络配置工具也尝试过重设，还是不行。 发现一个问题，只要开机 …
<lei> gnome3的窗口管理器真是太难用了
<lei> 可是它的按制面板很好用
<lei> 其它桌面环境的控制面面板很多功能都没有
<lei> 为什么gnome3的窗口管理换不掉
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 严重的问题，求助，关于无线网络连接！奇怪极了。万分苦恼。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451032 我的是win8.1和U双系统，一直用得好好的，今天突然Ubuntu一开机就显示：网络 连接已断开。 且搜索不到无线网络信号。 而相反，我用WIN8.1上网没有一点问题，请问是怎么回事？ 谢谢 然后，因为
<^k^> ─> 这个原因，我重启了无数次。网络配置工具也尝试过重设，还是不行。 发现一个问题，只要开机 ，电脑就 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 想问一下怎么添加一个文件夹到侧边栏中？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451123 想问一下怎么添加一个文件夹到侧边栏中？ 看图中的文件夹，只有系统自带的文件夹，我想加几个自己常用的文件夹上去，方便点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlz6330108 — 2013-10-26 9:43
<imtxc> 擦
<rtykey> 在线的也不少嘛，
<iMadper> rtykey: 周末没人
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.sfbest.com/html/products/13/1800012909.html?etc_n=padnet&etc_s=yiqifa   这货又贵了10rmb
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 天谱乐食Tender Plus 澳洲牛腱 1000g-天谱乐食 Tender Plus牛羊肉 【品牌 介绍 价格 图片 评论】 - 顺丰优选sfbest.com
<rtykey> 周末都出去潇洒去了？
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.tootoo.cn/tg/?ttad_source=ttad&utm_source=cps&utm_medium=emar&utm_campaign=yiqifa&buyersource=emacps&promotion_from=emacps&promotion_day=30     想来那个牛尾+猪排的那个组合, 值不?
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 沱沱团-沱沱工社-有机、天然、高品质食品网上超市
<rtykey> 呵呵，新装linux，大家多多指点哦
<iMadper> rtykey: 我也是新装linux
<rtykey> 怎么刷广告刷到irc来了。。。
<rtykey> 你装的什么版本？
<iMadper> rtykey: the great archLinux
<rtykey> 听着好陌生
<iMadper> rtykey: http://archlinux.org/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Arch Linux
<rtykey> 初学linux觉得挺麻烦的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04更新源一直报错，求解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451124 想装vsftpd，结果报错： Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package vsftdp 我想可能源问题，从国内源换到国外源都不可以，但是我发现每次sudo apt-get update的时候，里面都会有这个报错 W: Fai
<^k^> ─> led to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn/ ... 4/Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 198.71.84.64 80] W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ub …
<MeaCu1pa> 擦
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，扬声器没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451125 我的声卡是Realtek ALC283 ，插耳机有声音，但是扬声器没有。我在论坛找了很久，没有找到解决方案，求高手解答。 还有，我安装了ibus。但是没法用快捷键切换输入法，资格怎么设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 l378923493 — 2013-10-26 10:28
<tcstory> 谁帮帮我啊
<tcstory> 在emacs里面哪个是移除一个字符啊
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> tcstory: 啥叫移除一个字符?
<iMadper> tcstory: C
<iMadper> tcstory: C-d 或者 backspace呀
<tcstory> 比如 移除一个汉字 或则移除一个英文字副
<tcstory> 字母
<tcstory> 8-)
<iMadper> tcstory: C-d 或者 backspace呀
<tcstory> c-d 是删除
<tcstory> 删除后就不能恢复了
<iMadper> tcstory: 移除和删除有啥区别?
<tcstory> 纳尼
<iMadper> tcstory: 跟别人说话的时候, 带上nick
<iMadper> tcstory: 不然我收不到
<tcstory> 使用/say nickname 命令吗
<tcstory> 是用
<iMadper> tcstory: 直接输入别人的nick+: 然后是你想说的话
<tcstory> 我试试
<tcstory> 区分大小写吗
<tcstory> iMadper：我也来试试
<iMadper> tcstory: .
<tcstory> 成功了吗
<tcstory> 名字加上冒号对吧？
<hoxily`> tcstory: tcstory hi
<iMadper> tcstory: 就一个字符, 你还需要复制?
<tcstory> boxily`：good
<tcstory> 好吧，这个问题我可能找不到答案
<hoxily`> tcstory: 你用的啥irc客户端？
<tcstory> iMadper：删除的内容不可以找回来，移除的可以
<tcstory> hoxily`:pidgin
<iMadper> tcstory: 我擦, 还有这种语义....
<tcstory> 你没有用过emacs吗？
<tcstory> 之前我用的是vim
<iMadper> tcstory: 就一个字符, 你也要剪切?
<hoxily`> tcstory: 大部分irc客户端都支持 输入nickname 前面一部分，然后按 Tab键自动补全
<iMadper> tcstory: 这个频道, 没有谁用emacs比我多了
<tcstory> hoxily`: 果然可以补全
<iMadper> tcstory: 四年emacs了都.
<tcstory> 纳尼
<iMadper> tcstory: 我现在就在emacs里跟你聊天呢
<hoxily`> tcstory: 补全的时候也就自动加上分隔符
<tcstory> iMadper: 那你有博客吗？ 我最近在学习emacs 想找一个博客来学习一下
<iMadper> tcstory: emacs还需要学嘛... 那你去看李杀的好了
<tcstory> iMadper: 用了4年emacs都没有注意到这个区别，你是怎么学的
<iMadper> tcstory: 你要是说英文, 我就知道了
<iMadper> tcstory: 我怎么知道移除是什么意思?
<tcstory> iMadper: 我也知道lee xah 也看过一点
<tcstory> yank
<hoxily`> tcstory: 如果不是在发言的开头用自动补全功能，比如在中间想提到别人，一般不会加上分隔符， tcstory
<iMadper> tcstory: 你愿意叫移除, 我愿意叫剪切
<iMadper> tcstory: 在我脑子里, 移除和删除是一样的
<tcstory> iMadper: 问题是官方的中文教程这么称呼的
<iMadper> tcstory: 而且这个观点在我用emacs之前就形成了
<tcstory> hoxily`: 知道啦
<iMadper> tcstory: 不看中文教程
<worm> emacs 其实是个作业系统来的 :D
<worm> emacs make a computer slow :D
<tcstory> 我用了vim将近一年
<iMadper> 作业系统, 软体 ... 乃是台湾基佬?  worm ?
<hoxily`> tcstory: xchat 可以自定义这个分隔符。
<worm> 我是一个不小心把 locale 调成 zh_TW 的大陆人……
<hoxily`> tcstory: 所以不一定就是 ‘：’，也可以是其他任意字符串。
<tcstory> 其实一直有考虑要不要用emacs ，之前在学习vim 的同时也看过elisp ，也学过一段时间的emacs 但是蛋疼的快捷键让我放弃了 ，现在我又想重新学习了
<worm> 其实会用vim就够了吧？
<iMadper> worm: vim脚本太难写
<iMadper> tcstory: emacs就是个工具, 学个毛, 拿来用就行了
<iMadper> tcstory: 我不知道啥叫移除, 但是每天用emacs聊irc, 首发邮件
<hoxily`> tcstory: CyrusYzGTt 曾经这么干过，用了一个 ’§‘
<iMadper> tcstory: 写代码也用emacs. 但是从来没有学过
<tcstory> 还可以吧，但是知乎上有一个人说的好（忘记是不是知乎的人说了），他大意是真正花费编程时间的不是打字输入，而是语言的各种引用啊 补全之类的东西，我觉得在功能方面还是emacs比较强大
<iMadper> tcstory: 难道你用记事本的时候也要学一学?
<GODDOG> iMadper: 大神
<iMadper> GODDOG: 钢蛋, 你来了
<GODDOG> 如果word能用来写代码 那世界就和谐了
<tcstory> 蛋疼
<iMadper> GODDOG: 一直就可以
<GODDOG> 更新了 word文档能装换成applescript
<GODDOG> iMadper: 硬写 也不是不可以
<iMadper> GODDOG: 对.
<tcstory> 反正我要学emacs，而且之前我也想做linux底层的开发，现在我想学习web开发，所以就没有必要非vim不可了
<GODDOG> 你这跨度好广啊
<GODDOG> 从Linux地层到web
<GODDOG> iMadper: 放假了？
<iMadper> GODDOG: 恩. 在家痰着呢
<GODDOG> 我觉的我也安装emacs吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.10安装时检测不到win7怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451126 RT，安装时显示您的电脑似乎没有安装操作系统。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 卿可津 — 2013-10-26 10:56
<GODDOG> 前几天安装个nona
<iMadper> tcstory: linux底层开发, 才是emacs的主战场
<tcstory> 以前想做嵌入式和研究linux内核
<iMadper> tcstory: 挺好呀, 我现在也是在研究linux内核
<tcstory> iMadper: 不管怎么说，反正我要学emacs了 ，vim 不想用了
<iMadper> tcstory: xcscope.el用来看内核代码很爽
<iMadper> tcstory: emacs就是个工具, 不用费心去学.
<imtxc> iMadper: 又买吃的啊
<GODDOG> 用vim的飘过
<iMadper> imtxc: 在考虑中, 不知道那边的排骨好吃不
<GODDOG> vim写入党申请 这事情谁干过？
<imtxc> iMadper: 不寄到啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说乃了解过加湿器不
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就等吧...
<iMadper> GODDOG: 我只知道 adam交过党费
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。
<tcstory> emacs 我要认真学
<iMadper> imtxc: 不了解.
<imtxc> adam 还有过这黑历史？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, vim党党费
<iMadper> imtxc: 鄙视他
<imtxc> tcstory: 用就行了啊，学做什么
<tcstory> imtxc: 我要成为大神
<GODDOG> 好吧
<tcstory> :P
<imtxc> iMadper: 给乌干达的可怜儿童了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀.
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实, 我比那帮熊孩子还穷...
<imtxc> 咋不给 ubuntu-cn 的可怜儿童 imtxc 呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 哥今天应该还能写出一个kernel patch, 修复另外一个bug
<worm> 咋不给 ubuntu-cn 的可怜儿童 worm 呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜
<iMadper> imtxc: 平身.
<worm> 你们都好强大……
<GODDOG> worm: 慢慢来就好了
<worm> 正在拿 Vim 写大学申请文书中……
<worm> 我觉得我没救了
<GODDOG> 哈哈 找死
<GODDOG> 退了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何修改虚拟机中ubuntu的ip http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451127 本人为了安装hadoop，使用virtual box虚拟了一台ubuntu13.1， 然后将之克隆了两份，以便用作hadoop的节点。 可是，如何将现有的ubuntu的ip地址改掉，以便这三台ubuntu能够在虚拟机里自动联网呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wsfdte — 2013-
<^k^> ─> 10-26 11:26
 * jiero 抱 iMadper
 * jiero 吃饱了
 * jiero 第一次把羽毛球打断线了。
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • babystory - 可以让宝宝们听儿歌, 给宝宝们讲故事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451128 babystory, 是在开发kwplayer时的副产品, 它重用了kwplayer基本的代码框架, 但简化了很多. 有孩子的80后们, 可能会用到这个软件. 因为在linux桌面上, 可用的教育类软件并不多, 而适合国内用户的, 就更为稀缺了. 它里面可用的资
<^k^> ─> 源很丰富, 我统计了一下, 将近有5000首. 包括了 很多的儿歌, 各类故事, 诗词朗诵, 轻音乐... 源代码在这里:h …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 网络视频播放器funPlayer v0.14发布，支持直接浏览电影资源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451129 http://code.google.com/p/funplayer/ 这次最大的更新就是增加了资源库功能，可以直接浏览视频网站上的电影、电视剧，如图。目前优酷插件已支持此功能，其他网站的插件也将陆续更新。 另外还有两个更新：
<^k^> ─> 优化了下载管理、解决了浏览专辑时的排序混乱问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 nanhai68 — 2013-10-26 12:01
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • sudo消失了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451130 刚才在ubuntu13.10，装wine用了apt－get install wine－dev 然后顺手y，然后发现装的竟然是1.4，于是直接ctrl＋z，想着以前就是去删两个文件而已。但是这一次不知道为啥，整个dpkg的文件夹都消失了，手动重新跟着错误提示，缺啥建啥，最后还是装啥都提示
<cattie> 大家午安
<cattie> 想請教：想在ubuntu 10.10 安裝 Java JDK & JRE,  查詢 Google 後, 執行sudo apt-get install python-software-properties, 但出現「找不到套件 python-software-properties」, 請教該如何做呢 ?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我用gnome3怎么在chrome下载中直接下载桌面不行啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451131 gnome3桌面无法使用，怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow — 2013-10-26 13:52
<iMadper> cattie: 你装java呀, 为啥要装python的东西?
<iMadper> cattie: 压根儿就不是这么安装
<jusss> iMadper|Dating: while (1) { ... return 0;} 那个return 0的作用是啥？
<jusss> 为啥不用for呀，
<jiero> cattie: 。。。怎么说呢。。。看官方wiki吧
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  14:45 
<jusss> ofan: while(1）{}里面加个return0是啥意思
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 求助，提示找不到kernel version http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451141 自己编译的内核，之前编译其他的东西都没有什么问题。今天编译mad-wifi的时候，可能是要编译进内核的原因。编译过程中报错，错误如下 Code: ./kernelversion.c:13:30: 致命错误：linux/utsrelease.h：没有那个文件或目录  #include <linux/utsrelease.
<^k^> ─> h>                               ^ 编译中断。 Makefile.inc:81: *** Cannot detect kernel version - please check compiler …
<cattie> <iMadper>: 因為裝 Java 的語法是sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<cattie> <iMadper>: 系統會反饋 : 找不到套件 openjdk-7-jdk
<cattie> Google 後,  使用指令 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java   會說找不到 add-apt-repository , 再次Google , 若找不到 add-apt-repository  就要用 sudo apt-get install python-software-properties 就可以使用  add-apt-repository
<cattie>  簡單描述問題：為了裝java 需使用 sudo add-apt-repository  ;  為了可以使用 add-apt-repository 需執行  sudo apt-get install python-software-properties   ;  但系統說 : 找不到套件 python-software-properties
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu13.10版中安装深度音乐中遇上的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451144 按照深度音乐linux其他发行版的方法，到了安装百度插件的时候就出现问题了。参考教程地址： http://www.linuxdeepin.com/forum/23/14674 [code]y1@y1@y1-PC:~$ cd dmusic-plugin-baidumusic y1@y1-PC:~/dmusic-plugin-baidumusic$ cp -r baidumusic ~/.local/share/
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu13.10版中安装深度音乐中遇上的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451145 按照深度音乐linux其他发行版的方法，到了安装百度插件的时候就出现问题了。参考教程地址： http://www.linuxdeepin.com/forum/23/14674 [code]y1@y1@y1-PC:~$ cd dmusic-plugin-baidumusic y1@y1-PC:~/dmusic-plugin-baidumusic$ cp -r baidumusic ~/.local/share/
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Win8装完ubuntukylin13.10后,无ubuntu引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451146 用easybcd试了很久都不行，有人知道怎么弄么 我装ubuntu的时候给分了4个区 / /boot /swap /usr 装系统的时候选的是/boot (hda,11)（因该是这样写吧- -）装得引导（不知道这个是不是叫引导，就是grub文件夹和lost+found文件夹和一些文件的那
<^k^> ─> 个） 跪求大虾拯救 统计信息: 发表于 由 DT_Lvhyy — 2013-10-26 16:57
<jiero> 奇怪。
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞了个转接头，小气筒没法打，打不进
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • tar.gz的文件怎么安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451154 http://wi-feye.za1d.com/download.php 从这下的软件，版本是：Wi-fEye v0.5.6，下载完了是tar.gz格式的， 解压后readme文件里介绍的是软件的功能也没说怎么安装，文件DOCUMENTATION好像介绍的是使用方法，但是没看懂，有哪位用过这个软件的可以给说下安装
<^k^> ─> 方法吗？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sure_it — 2013-10-26 17:24
<jiero> 什么音乐是低频
<wobu> 咳，咳咳
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M如何安装？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451159 刚入手戴尔Inspiron 14R(5437)，显卡配置NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M,+intel HD 4400 安装ubuntu13.10 （64Bit unity桌面），一直无法安装驱动（其它运行完美） 求助，NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M如何安装？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyfz — 2013-10-26 18:31
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 无法调整屏幕亮度度可以用这个方法实现了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451160 内容原文来自百度博客 2013-08-25 14:56 ubuntu 13.04 开机亮度 Aspire S3 无光驱，只好以硬盘方式安装ubuntu13.04。安装好了以后，一直有个问题，就是重启后，必须登录进系统了，才能通过fn调节亮度，不然一重启屏幕亮度几乎为0，
<^k^> ─> 什么都看不到。上网查了相关资料，结果大部分是一重启就是最大亮度，这比我这个亮度为0，几乎看不到 …
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 工信部要把valve变成第二个google？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451161 今天上午10点左右，dota2服务器开始崩亏。开始以为是国服完美世界的问题，结果玩世界服一样上不去，用外国vpn就随便连。典型的只针对中国IP。到晚上这时候周末玩家最高峰期依然崩。 前段时间dota2每场打完会机率暴箱子
<wowoto> 终于正常了。。
<wowoto> 悲剧，都是阴影效果惹的祸
<uuair> 可以看到我输入的文字么？测试一下。
<wowoto> 可以。。。
<uuair> 谢谢，刚安装的irc，试试效果
<abc_> yes
<wowoto> 哦
<hoxily> uuair: hi
<wowoto> 用msg吧
<uuair> hoxily: hi
<uuair> Colloquy
<uuair> 一个mac下的irc软件
<wowoto> 好冷请啊
<wowoto> 连ubuntu区都这么凉
<wowoto> 天真的冷了
<uuair> 好像整个freenode，只有这个频道说中文吧
<wowoto> 不至于。。。
<uuair> 还有哪里？我没发现
<wowoto> 你可以去看看台湾的。。
<wowoto> 好像只有我在刷屏
<uuair> 呵呵，你无聊
<uuair> 这个软件貌似还不好用，我再找找去
<uuair> 现在IRC世界只有这个大服务器还在，其他闲聊的都没了，是够无聊的。
<abc_> uuair, #linuxba
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 有在用 longene qq 的请看过来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451162 如果要在 ubuntu 13.10 下用 longene qq，建议使用 20120719 版本，别用最新的 20121221 版本。 两者的区别在于 20121221 没有菜单黑影，估计是作者自己加入了一些 workaround 方案，但是这种方案在 ubuntu 13.10 里面会与 compiz 发生严重冲突，最后
<^k^> ─> 导致的结果是菜单根本无法显示。而20120719因为没有这个 workaround，尽管有菜单黑影，但仍可以正常使用。 …
<stardiviner> jiero: 你上微信么？
<uuair> abc 感谢
<wowoto> 囧
<wowoto> 无聊毛线哦
<uuair> 你在那个城市？
<wowoto> ｐｏｃｏｙｏ可在？
<iMadper|Dating> wowoto: 他好久不来了
<freeflying> [ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
<freeflying> [  3]  0.0- 2.7 sec  9.77 GBytes  30.9 Gbits/sec
<freeflying> iMadper, 这网速NB吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我想问啥存储设备?
<iMadper> freeflying: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/88301  正在下单
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ The North Face 北面 Cipher Hybrid Hoodie Jacket 巅峰系列 防风软壳_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃来不来?
<wowoto> ｉ
<freeflying> iMadper, 简直和买的极星冲锋衣一个价格了
<freeflying> iMadper, 谁下单
<iMadper> freeflying: 我.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不保证好坏啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我对tnf不熟悉
<freeflying> iMadper, 靠谱，core-tex的没啥好坏了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只知道很便宜. 而且, rei, 应该不是假货
<iMadper> freeflying: core-tex? 我都没仔细看... 而且, 我也不认识这个技术..
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃要不?
<freeflying> iMadper, 要件
<iMadper> freeflying: m? l>?
<iMadper> freeflying: 颜色? 打小?
<iMadper> 大小
<freeflying> iMadper, bautica blue M
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞. 下单后告诉你
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃是自己穿吗?
<freeflying> iMadper, 是啊，没女士的，不然也要j件
<iMadper> freeflying: 擦... 等你太久... 我要得黑色没货了...
<iMadper> freeflying: ....
<iMadper> freeflying: 重新加入购物车的时候, 说没货了...
<freeflying> iMadper, :)
<freeflying> iMadper, 不好意思
<iMadper> ... freeflying 那乃自己下单吧~
<freeflying> iMadper, 那你还搞不
<iMadper> freeflying: 我先看看其他颜色
<freeflying> iMadper, 你要是下单就帮我顺带一件
<iMadper> freeflying: 不了, 只有蓝色了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 先不要了那就
<iMadper> freeflying: 灰色也没m了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 看来美国屌丝也多....
<freeflying> iMadper, 这个白菜价啊，估计都是天朝屌丝买的吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 应该是吧....
<iMadper> freeflying: 我还刻意弄了个顺丰的海外地址....
<iMadper> freeflying: 等下一次白菜吧~
<freeflying> iMadper, 在美国的话一般去mashalls/ross里去淘了
<iMadper> freeflying:  哦, 土鳖表示不知道...
<freeflying> iMadper, 专门的尾货商店
<freeflying> 不过貌似现在marshalls里的东西一点都不便宜了
<iMadper> freeflying: 额... 表示跟我没关系, 我去不了米国...
<iMadper> freeflying: 证件不齐全, 有个证办不了, 没法过去
<freeflying> iMadper, 我像你这么大时从没奢望过出国，连飞机都没做过
<iMadper> freeflying: 呃...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我也不奢望呀
<wowoto> ｍｏｏｋ
<iMadper> wowoto: ... 乃怎么了?
<wowoto> 没事
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper 好玩
 * iMadper 反momo jiero 
<jiero> iMadper: 去年我去见过一个身体康健的老太太满口牙齿95岁。前几个月不行患病必须手术，结果去世了。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 老人, 很难说
<iMadper> jiero: 可能心脑血管不好, 一不留神, 就....
<jiero> iMadper 嗯。我旁边的奶奶87了。
<iMadper> jiero: 等咱们老了也这样...
<jiero> iMadper: 和那个是亲戚，那是我奶奶的嫂嫂
<jiero> iMadper: 不会的，我会早点过劳死的
<iMadper> jiero: 哦... 一般这么远的亲戚, 我都不认识...
<iMadper> jiero: 我估计我也会...
<jiero> iMadper: 那时候人类早被机器人取代了，
<jiero> Jessica zaps a wand.
<jiero>  You have been turned into a pig!
<NeverForever> 大家好~~
<NeverForever> 哈哈哈
<^k^> NeverForever:点点点.  21:43 
<NeverForever> 喝了
<jiero> iMadper: 晚上喝什么饮料？
<NeverForever> 红牛
<jiero> 哦。灌装无视
<iMadper> jiero: 白水...
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在正在喝...
<jiero> iMadper: 好。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总云蒙山了？ lol
<gfrog> iMadper: 裤子在韵达手里了
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 怎么样？
<freeflying> gfrog, 还行吧，人比较少，适合初哥爬山
<gfrog> freeflying: 景色如何？
<freeflying> gfrog, 马马虎虎
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来比真黄山差的远，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog, 过去的路很好走了，停车场很烂
<iMadper> gfrog: 这不是两天之前就到韵达手里了?
<freeflying> gfrog, lxc这货在clone时不改hostname
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃从哪个方向过去的？ 怀柔还是密云？
<gfrog> iMadper: 恩，这两天没新状态
<freeflying> gfrog, 怀柔啊，没必要从密云去
<gfrog> freeflying: 模板写的不好吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 不是模板的问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，那边路宽，不过山脚下真心没靠谱的停车场
<uuair> 我应该算是新来的，天冷了啊。。。
<uuair> freeflying 你现在跟云蒙山？？
<freeflying> gfrog, 市里过去直接京承到雁栖湖出来
<freeflying> uuair, 在家
<freeflying> 墙内就每个靠谱的相册提供商
<uuair> freeflying 你经常户外啊？云蒙山是不是现在去就很冷了
<uuair> 国内去poco吧
<jiero> freeflying: 墙内靠谱的奇怪吧
<freeflying> uuair, 不经常啊
<jiero> freeflying: 多么冷？
<freeflying> jiero, 冷吗？
<freeflying> jiero, 连我儿子都只穿了一条裤子
<jiero> freeflying: 挺冷，4度了
<jiero> freeflying: 感觉离雪天不远了
<freeflying> jiero, 还早呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 我的i7的cpu一直泡在1.6G
<freeflying> iMadper, 咋调
<jiero> freeflying: 温室的花朵啊。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Power_Management_Guide/cpufreq_governors.html
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: 3.2. Using CPUfreq Governors - Red Hat Customer Portal
<freeflying> jiero, 你自己吧
<jiero> freeflying: 。
<gfrog> freeflying: iMadper ubuntu竟然没装cpufreq
<freeflying> gfrog, cpufrequtl
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 的奶奶在一个一个测试传道光盘。。。
 * jiero 觉得有的一直都是抛弃。
<lastday> is there anyone there?
<gfrog> test
<^k^> gfrog:点点点.  22:23 
<lpy> test
<^k^> lpy:点点点.  22:25 
<iMadper> gfrog: 装一个不就好了...
<gfrog> iMadper: 似乎没必要。不知道ubuntu用了神马包管cpu
<gfrog> iMadper: 目测不开虚拟机，风扇一直都不会转
<iMadper> gfrog: 好吧... 好高级的样子...
<iMadper> gfrog: 用户态的管理吗?
<gfrog> iMadper: 没看出来用的啥外星科技
<iMadper> ....
<nice_>  /topic
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10如何稳定的删除自带的untiy，并安装gonme3.1呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451168 13.10如何稳定的删除自带的untiy，并安装gonme3.1呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 paopaozj — 2013-10-26 22:49
<^k^> 05:05
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:05
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 无法显示登陆界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451187 版本13.04 某一次升级后没有登陆过， 今天登陆的时候发现了问题 登陆界面正常显示，输入密码后屏幕会闪一下，然后全黑，鼠标可见，过一会还能正常弹出升级13.10的对话框，可是其他全黑。 截屏功能还正常，截出一张黑板 这是什么愿意
<^k^> ─> 导致的啊？ 求问如何修复 统计信息: 发表于 由 pwash — 2013-10-27 7:56
<widon> 我想让输出分屏幕，如何写buffer到more程序啊
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu 13.10版amd显卡开启自动省电功能(改善系统发热情况) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451196 因为amd在linux 3.11内核贡献了动态电压调整的代码,所以ubuntu 13.10版用户,又热爱开源显卡驱动的用户终于有福了(没有后门啦~~~). 内核检测到显卡负载低的时候,会自动降低电压,当显卡负载高的时候,会自动提升
<^k^> ─> 电压,以维持高性能. 首先启动机器,然后狂按shift键,直到出现grub界面,按'e'键进入编辑状态,在kernel那段的' qu …
<GODDOG> 大家早
<GODDOG> 饿
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> GODDOG: 你有希望成为新一届水神.
<iMadper> GODDOG: 继疼猪之后
<GODDOG> iMadper: 我问个问题哦
<iMadper> GODDOG: 哪儿? 没看到呀?
<GODDOG> iMadper: 在linux下 玩想连接整个文件夹到另外一个文件夹
<iMadper> 完全?
<widon> http://bbs.csdn.net/topics/390625696
<^k^> widon ... ⇪ 如何让buffer分屏幕输出？ - CSDN论坛 - CSDN.NET
<GODDOG> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> GODDOG: 这不是一个文句吧?
<iMadper> GODDOG: 这不是一个问句吧
<GODDOG> iMadper: 我不知道怎么写ln 命令啊
<iMadper> widon: 要管道的.
<widon> iMadper, 怎么弄阿？
<iMadper> widon: c里面支持管道
<widon> iMadper, more程序句柄怎么打开
<widon> iMadper, 能够回帖吗？
<iMadper> widon: 不能, 马上就出发了
<widon> iMadper, 哦
<iMadper> GODDOG: 走之前跟你说  ln -s source-dir destination
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:54 
<onlylove> morning~
<jusss> onlylove: linux 变量有命名规则吗
<onlylove> jusss: 啥变量？我就听说windows下面有个匈牙利命名法，不过那个是VC的
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在在写一个很简单的socket通信软件
<onlylove> jusss: 也不是vc，就是windows下面的编程常用的
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你就随便搜命名法，比方说匈牙利啥的，然后应该能找到一堆
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉变量命名是很重要的
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是东西不大，差不多的用英文表意就行
<onlylove> jusss: 或者拼音也凑合，能看懂就好
<jusss> onlylove: 变量一多连自己都不知道自己写的啥了
<jusss> onlylove: 100行左右
<onlylove> jusss: 你都起的啥名？变量1变量2变量3？
<onlylove> jusss: 还是ijklmn
<jusss> onlylove: …
<jusss> onlylove: socketListen
<onlylove> jusss: 100行的C没理由记不住
<jusss> onlylove: sendBuff
<jusss> onlylove: 不想要这种大小写的了
<onlylove> jusss: 还有send和receive呢
<onlylove> jusss: 那个大小写啥的，越看越像匈牙利
<jiero> onlylove: 其实你是水神
<jusss> onlylove: 看别人linux的c代码命名都很后
<jusss> 好
<onlylove> jiero: 明明你是水神，整天拿着你俩妹妹得瑟
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。离开了就不搞了。
<onlylove> jusss: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8C%88%E7%89%99%E5%88%A9%E5%91%BD%E5%90%8D%E6%B3%95
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: 匈牙利命名法 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jiero> onlylove: 遇事说事
<jusss> onlylove: cp mv ln rm 都很棒
<jusss> onlylove: 我要是也能学会就好了
<onlylove> jusss: cp →copy mv→move ln→link rm→remove
 * jiero 还是没买鼠标。
<onlylove> jiero: 和你说了，买轨迹球
<jusss> onlylove: 还有pgup pgdn
<jiero> onlylove:  ￥259呃。
<onlylove> jusss: 就是缩写而已
<wowoto> ~~~hello
<onlylove> jusss: 就算cp命令叫copy你也不会不适用
<jusss> 我想要三键鼠标
<onlylove> jusss: 不适应
 * jiero 还是先用手写板当鼠标罢了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 人家缩写的很好，大家一看都懂
<jusss> onlylove: 我就学不会
<jusss> onlylove: 比如send buffer怎么缩写
<onlylove> jusss: 这个就是sendbuffer
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥
<jusss> onlylove: 那第二个send bufferne
<onlylove> jusss: 你整天研究缩写做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 总不能sendbuffer1把
<onlylove> jusss: 你的解释器是那个只能记两位变量名的早期basic吧
<onlylove> jusss: sendbuffer_1st
<jusss> onlylove: 好长
<onlylove> jusss: sendbuffer_2nd
<onlylove> jusss: 有问题么
<jusss> onlylove: 长
<onlylove> jusss: 那就sb1st
<onlylove> jusss: 只要你不会记混了
<jusss> onlylove: 人家会误读sb的…
<onlylove> jusss: 你先给我把匈牙利命名法这个被喷的不像样子的看明白
<onlylove> jusss: kernel里面脏话多了去了
<onlylove> jusss: 那就sbuffer
<jusss> onlylove: 如果我写完了让你看，我用一堆莫名其妙的变量命名，你是不是感觉压力很大
<onlylove> jusss: 我拒绝看
<jusss> onlylove: 不要呀，我还没写完呢
<jusss> onlylove: 我还卡在select（）还有多线程没写呢
<onlylove> jusss: 我不是程序猿，你找那谁，imtxc和imadper还有adam啥的去看去
<jusss> onlylove: 写完了帮我改改
<onlylove> jusss: 我不改，我不会多线程
<jusss> onlylove: …
<onlylove> jusss: 这边猫猫一堆人，IBM一堆人
<onlylove> jusss: 你不找他们你找我作甚
<jusss> onlylove: while （1） {… return 0；}这个return 0放这是啥意思
<onlylove> 退出循环的时候返回0啊，咋了
<jusss> onlylove: 是个死循环呀
<onlylove> jusss: 那我不知道了，
<jusss> onlylove: 而且这个return0返回给谁，也没看到while给谁赋值
<wowoto> 呃，ｇｎｏｍｅ３可以用回经典桌面不．．．．
<onlylove> jusss: 返回给父进程
<jusss> onlylove: 这个不是fork呀
<onlylove> jusss: 那我就更看不懂了
<jusss> onlylove: 我也看不懂…
<onlylove> jusss: 你有空给imadper看去
<jusss> onlylove: 我看一个用winsock2.h的人写的
<onlylove> jusss: 别和我说你看谁写的，你研究的奇技淫巧比较多，你记住，代码能干活就行
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是把那行删了，不能干活了，那就加上
<jusss> onlylove: …
<onlylove> imtxc: 粗来
<onlylove> wowoto: 听说可以用fallback
<onlylove> wowoto: 很久不用gnome了，不知道现在咋样
<onlylove> gfrog; morning
<jusss> http://msn.people.com.cn/GB/170491/11657228.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 镇党委书记为何要强奸一个快50岁的女人_网谈_MSN中文网
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jiero> 算了。我屏蔽jusss已久忘记为啥了
 * onlylove 琢磨着约个妹子出去吃饭
<wowoto> onlylove: 哎
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=-1&mode=nested&sid=36972
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国月球车与NASA机遇号太相似了
<onlylove> 吃饭时间到了……一个人吃饭去……
<wowoto> ／ｎｉｃｋ
<tcstory> 有人吗 帮我翻译一下这句英文
<tcstory>  It will detect if el-get is already installed and install it if necessary.
<wiiw> tt It will detect if el-get is already installed and install it if necessary. | tcstor
<wiiw> `tt It will detect if el-get is already installed and install it if necessary. | tcstor
<^k^> tcstory:  它会检测，如果EL-GET已经安装，并且如果有必要安装它。
<tcstory> 谢谢啦
<tcstory> 晕 我知道我为什么看不懂 那句话了 ，原来我把detect 看成 了delect
<tcstory> 你翻译的好象是机器翻译吧？
<wiiw> tcstory:  是的,google的
<tcstory> 伤不起啊
<jusss> `tt xxoo
<jusss> wiiw: while（1）{…return 0；}那个return 0是什么意思
<wiiw> jusss: 什么语言?
<imtxc> freeflying: 早啊，周末都在
 * wiiw 吃饭
<freeflying> imtxc, 屌丝周末不在能去那里啊
<freeflying> gfrog, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.57.ut4SQb&id=25283152049&areaId=&user_id=379092945&is_b=1&cat_id=50106560&q=%B4%F2%C6%F8%CD%B2&rn=a9b8e38c6e7f7bc429c7090bfa223370
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ INBIKE 自行车高压打气筒脚踏脚踩家用单车配件法美德嘴精准表-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> 这个如何
<gfrog> freeflying: 放家里不错，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 得看能打多大胎压。
<freeflying> gfrog, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4011-2814391285.124.uS3h3w&id=10626493851&rn=3fb80e88c0aebdb2c0551d6da35aa98b
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 迪卡侬 自行车打气筒 落地式 B'TWIN FLOOR PUMP FLP 5000-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> 要么就是这个了
<gfrog> freeflying: 第一个竟然能打到160,够用了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 公路车一般能打到多少
<gfrog> freeflying: dkn这个也行，不过以后乃要有心换管胎这个就不给力了。 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 开头胎120，管胎160，都是psi
<freeflying> gfrog, 那只能上第一个了
<freeflying> gfrog, wiggle上的等的时间太久
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，足够了
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实用转接头一样的啦。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 昨天10块买个了，用不起来
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> gfrog, 美利达那店真黑
<gfrog> freeflying: 回去退了，lol
<freeflying> 一个小头子要我10块
<freeflying> gfrog, 一来一回油钱都不止10块了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog, dhcp ip helper是在switch上设置是吧
<gfrog> freeflying: dhcp ip helper？没听过这名词儿，做啥的？
<freeflying> gfrog, across vlans时用的，看着类似dhcp relay
<jusss> wiiw: c
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome 3.10 开启的扩展在重启电脑后自动关闭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451207 ubuntu 13.10+gnome3.10, 使用gnome tweak tool开启了一些扩展，当时使用没有问题，但是在重启电脑后，这些扩展自动被关闭了，必须再次打开gnome tweak tool开启这些扩展才能使用。 现在每天被迫一开机就先打开各种extension，请问这个
<^k^> ─> 问题应该如何解决？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry79 — 2013-10-27 11:19
<JACK1> 根本没人来 太冷清了
<jusss> imtxc: while (1) {....... return 0;} 这个return0 放这是啥意思
<wiiw> jusss: 退出函数吧? C入门里面有
<jusss> wiiw: 执行一次就退出？
<jusss> wiiw: while(1)不是死循环码
<JACK1> 你们是为了学习什么而在这个频道里啊?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这是什么情况？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451212 磁盘错误.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 anlan1234 — 2013-10-27 11:59
<wiiw> jusss: 你要看整个代码,别看一部分
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 买了昨天说那个卡了
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用宽带了就?
<gfrog> adam8157: 如果效果好就不办了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正在家没多少时间上网
<gfrog> adam8157: freeflying 我擦，google auth里公司的2-step auth木有了！！
<adam8157> gfrog: 呵呵
<adam8157> gfrog: 你没有backup device?
<gfrog> adam8157: 黑莓被wipe了
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞, 只能找is了 (貌似你打印了一堆密码/
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何把firefox24的标签栏置于导航栏下面 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451213 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2013-10-27 12:05
<gfrog> adam8157: 先试试……
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，这次关了icloud 备份，结果丢了一大堆设置。 好可怕
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥关它?
<gfrog> adam8157: 免费的没地方了 T_T
<adam8157> gfrog: ...你都同步了啥哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 才5G，很容易就满了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你肯定同步了很多小电影
<jusss> adam8157: help! sendBuff0[100]={'\0'};error C2059: syntax error : '{'
<gfrog> jusss: 我都看出来你没写类型
<jusss> gfrog: 前面有这句char sendBuff0[100]="hi,this is client0";
<gfrog> jusss: 那你还写{}干毛线
<jusss> gfrog: 我看别人都写{}我也写了。。。我也不喜欢{}
<jusss> gfrog: 数组怎么初始化
<gfrog> jusss: 不知道，不会C，lol
<jusss> gfrog: ...
<JACK1> 你们学习的是啥
<jusss> c
<JACK1> C语言 还是在做工程
<JACK1> 学习这个为了啥
<jusss> 写一个小东东
<adam8157> ...
<JACK1> 你就说你们学习C是为了完成攻读学业  还是别的
<jusss> adam8157: 数组怎么用呀。。。
<adam8157> jusss: 就那么用...
<jusss> JACK1: 完成学业
<jusss> adam8157: 怎么初始化呀
<JACK1> 是大学课程  还是读研 还是别的
<fivesheep_> 混这个频道纯粹为了消遣.
<adam8157> JACK1: http://baike.baidu.com/view/3160465.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ c语言门_百度百科
<fivesheep_> 你问那么多干啥
<fivesheep_> 审犯?
<JACK1> 就是问问
<jusss> adam8157: 以前一直都是指针加malloc, 现在突然让我用数组，不会呀，
<jusss> adam8157: 你是用指针还是数组？
<fivesheep_> 那你先说说你自己
<adam8157> jusss: 都用啊... 配合起来才灵活啊
<JACK1> 我就是纯粹为了IRC 才来混
<JACK1> 根本就没有中国人的地方
<jusss> adam8157: ...不是用一个就行了吗、、、
<JACK1> 才来UBUNTU-CN
<adam8157> gfrog: http://baike.baidu.com/view/3160465.htm 看看会C语言的好处
<JACK1> 以前还自己看看C 没有交流的 就没再学了
<jusss> C语言门，又称清华大学考试门、水木c语言未名、胡灵c语言门，讲述的是李照楠在水木清华bbs网上发帖，自曝女友清华大学二年级学生胡某为了C语言做业而劈腿、开房的故事，引起网友热议。
<JACK1> JB 又是炫目
<JACK1> 又是门
<JACK1> 各种门
<JACK1> 你们在用C写什么东西
<gfrog> adam8157: 早知道这个
<JACK1> 要实现什么功能
<JACK1> 不要告诉我 你们就是为了做作业
<gfrog> JACK1: 你傻了吧，这里没几个学生
<jusss> JACK1: 做作业
<jusss> adam8157: array[100]={'\0'};这种初始化数组难道是错的？
<adam8157> jusss: 你不是已经初始化过了吗
<imtxc> adam8157: 会 C 语言容易，遇到清华学妹难啊
<adam8157> jusss: 另外 '\0'就是0, 费这劲干啥
<jusss> adam8157: 可是后面还要初始化，因为前面用了一次那个数组，后面还要在用，怕后面在用时会残留前面的
<imtxc> jusss: 定义的时候才能这样初始化
<jusss> adam8157: '\0'不是0吧
<JACK1> 那你们为了什么事学习C语言
<adam8157> jusss: 初始化初始化, 初啊 第一次啊, 哪里有啥还要初始化
<JACK1> 说点正话啊
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> jusss: 你可以打印看看
<imtxc> jusss: 后面用就 memset 之类的
<JACK1> 你们都用的啥客户端
<JACK1> 我用的MIRC
<adam8157> jusss: '\0'的值就是0, (别和'0'混了哈
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 安装oald8后运行有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451216 安装完牛津高阶8的过程中没有出现错误，但是安装后打开后会弹出两个框 一个是“please insert the oxford advance learner's dictionary cd-rom to access this feature"不知道这个和什么问题有关，自己又重新安装了好几次都一样。这种情况下在查词框输入单词
<^k^> ─> 按回车是不管用的。 还有一个是关于flash的，问题难道是我flash版本低吗？，提示的是这样“this page contain …
<adam8157> jusss: 你连数组都没搞明白之前还成天研究数组和指针的C语言实现.... 真心觉得走火入魔啊
<jusss> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/274906
<JACK1> 你们为啥不能告诉我
<jusss> adam8157: 只输入一个how are you , 可是那边却收到了 ient 0
<JACK1> 为啥不试试 mingw32
<JACK1> 这个平台好很多
<gfrog> jusss: memset啊
<gfrog> jusss: 我都知道。
<jusss> gfrog: 哦
 * gfrog 身为python码工，竟然有机会鄙视C码工，甚慰
<jusss> gfrog: 不停的写一个位置，会不会出问题呀
<gfrog> jusss: 出毛线问题
<jusss> 会不会摩擦生热然后烧了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 机器已经安装了12.04,现在想体验下win8,请问如何在12.04下安装双系统？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451221 有解决方案吗？ 高手请指点！请高手指点！搜索了好久，都只有windows下双系统安装ubuntu的，没有ubuntu下双系统安装windows的。 先行谢过！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dddk — 2013-10-27 12:44
<JACK1> 别说你们在搞单片机
<ofan> fivesheep_: yoo :D
<ofan> gfrog: 鸡娃
<fivesheep_> ofan: 改完再发给我
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • gnome notify-send http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451233 我使用的是ubuntu12.04 amd64系统，现在遇到的一个问题是各个程序的通知在托盘中一直显示，不会自动消失，特别在使用那个龙井qq的时候，聊一会天，gnome的托盘里全部是图标。这个有什么解决的办法没有，我想可以全部重新更改notify-send的命令，使用
<^k^> ─> 参数hint达到不在系统托盘中出现，但是不知道怎么更改，求指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 d1373989587 — 2013-10-2 …
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<freeflying> gfrog, 有新版的啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Ubuntu 13.10 Mir試用體驗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451240 在軟體中心安裝unity-system-compositor並重新啟動LightDM即可 重新進入桌面後會發現畫面變乾淨了一點，動畫效果也變平順了。 但是有兩個問題： 1.開啟Dash時會螢幕會閃爍一下。 2.滑鼠指標移動會「飄」，有一點在虛擬機器中操作桌面的感覺。 果然
<^k^> ─> Mir的相關開發還是沒有完全。 统计信息: 发表于 由 陽光院景仁 — 2013-10-27 13:45
<freeflying> gfrog, dhcp的ha/lb搞过没
<gfrog> freeflying: 没有……
<gfrog> freeflying: 网络设备上都是设备级的ha，貌似没有做服务级别的。
<freeflying> gfrog, 我们这种很依赖网络的这个很重要啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，可以理解。dhcpd是起在linuxserver上的么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 从windows8.1 安装 Ubuntu 12.04 双系统失败，请求一下支援。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451247 新人第一次发言，安装Ubuntu没有成功。。。想来问一下各位，谢谢 我正在用的系统是windows8.1，校园先锋计划买的win8，然后最近升级到了8.1，准备安装的uBuntu系统是12.04，准备做双系统（买的windows不用
<^k^> ─> 太浪费，而且跟人协作比较多，只用linux不现实。） 准备使用U盘安装的方法来安装，用UltraISO刻录了U盘， …
<ofan> fivesheep_: 改了下，发过去了
<gfrog> freeflying: 你要在那个层面上做？
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计网络设备不会让你改的是吧？
<JACK1> 你们是在干工作吗?
<JACK1> 不要告诉我 你们是中国的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 从windows8.1 安装 Ubuntu 12.04 双系统失败，请求一下支援。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451250 新人第一次发言，安装Ubuntu没有成功。。。想来问一下各位，谢谢 我正在用的系统是windows8.1，校园先锋计划买的win8，然后最近升级到了8.1，准备安装的uBuntu系统是12.04，准备做双系统（买的windows不用
<^k^> ─> 太浪费，而且跟人协作比较多，只用linux不现实。） 准备使用U盘安装的方法来安装，用UltraISO刻录了U盘， …
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊，所有的服务都是用linux跑的，路由和交换不算
<wowoto> 64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 从windows8.1 安装 Ubuntu 12.04 双系统失败，请求一下支援。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451245 新人第一次发言，安装Ubuntu没有成功。。。想来问一下各位，谢谢 我正在用的系统是windows8.1，校园先锋计划买的win8，然后最近升级到了8.1，准备安装的uBuntu系统是12.04，准备做双系统（买的windows不用
<^k^> ─> 太浪费，而且跟人协作比较多，只用linux不现实。） 准备使用U盘安装的方法来安装，用UltraISO刻录了U盘， …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<wiiw> http://www.gnu.org/software/global/global.html
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ ti: GNU GLOBAL source code tagging system
<tcstory> 折腾了一下午的emacs  有谁会用el-get扩展吗
<onlylove> 会的人今天没来
<onlylove> 你过两天再来吧
<tcstory> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> vim萬歲
<CyrusYzGTt> vim+1
<mordory> 有木有人打英超
<wiiw> array = [1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6]
<wiiw> criterion = lambda {|n| n % 2 == 0 }
<wiiw> array.select &criterion
<mordory> wiiw 请不要刷屏....
<wiiw> ok
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 网页打开是乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451255 打开别的网页都还OK，就是打开政府的人力资源网就会出现乱码，有遇到过的帮帮忙，怎样才能显示正常。网页乱码.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 wukonghu — 2013-10-27 15:48
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 用wine运行白色相簿2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451257 就算是操作系统间的隔阂也没法阻止我吃药！ 环境是opensuse-64bit，理论上同样支持其他发行版及各类gal。 由於WA2的安装程序无法兼容（这个是真没办法，耗了2个小时各种方法都试过了，只能放弃），我们需要先在windows系统下安装好WA2（双系
<^k^> ─> 统/虚拟机），然后将整个游戏目录拷过来。当然了，直接下硬盘版就更方便了。 游戏需要复写d3dx9.dll： Co …
<liuhangbin>  ^k^ time
<liuhangbin> ^k^: 现在几点啦
<liuhangbin> ^k^: ...
<lpy> test
<^k^> lpy:点点点.  16:45 
<liuhangbin> ^k^: test
<^k^> liuhangbin, 上午12点。  16:45 
<liuhangbin> test
<hoxily> liuhangbin: test
<^k^> liuhangbin:点点点.  16:45 
<^k^> liuhangbin, 休息一下..  16:45 
<hoxily> liuhangbin: time
<hoxily> liuhangbin: PING
<liuhangbin> time
<liuhangbin> hoxily: pong
<hoxily> liuhangbin: Good day.
<liuhangbin> hoxily: : )
<liuhangbin> hoxily: still at home?
<liuhangbin> at sunday
<hoxily> sleeping all day
<liuhangbin> hoxily: why?
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 偷梁换柱大法Wubi进麒麟ubuntukylin-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso之livecd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451262 下载ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso用Wubi在Win7中安装，生成ubuntu文件夹及引导 运行wubi.exe时 ubuntukylin -13.10-desktop-amd64.iso改下扩展名，测试发现也会提取麒麟iso中的文件 进入x:\ubuntu\install，删除installation.iso，把ubuntukyl
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新装的13.10系统，不能设置显示器的最佳分辨率，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451263 显示器支持1680x1050(16:10) XP用的也是这个分辨率 但是在乌班图13.10显示设置里最高只能调节到1154X864(4:3) 换了自带的304和309驱动都是如此 在系统里显卡型号（Nivdia 9800GT）能正确的显示（核心速度和内存速度
<jusss> Emacs Escape-Meta-Alt-Ctrl-Shift-Ughhh
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • AMD 显卡，该选择开源还是闭源驱动？请网友帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451264 首先介绍环境： ubuntu 13.10 64位 CPU:AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 显卡:蓝宝石 Radeon HD 6570 1GB GDDR5至尊版 内存:Kingston 8GB DDR3 1600 单通道 统计信息: 发表于 由 balalaxmx — 2013-10-27 17:40
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 求助一个关于se-toolkit错误的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451265 刚开始使用，不会截图，就直接复制文字了 每次在apt-get 安装软件之后会有一段很长的时间设置se-toolkit 然后就出现了 在处理时有错误发生： se-toolkit subterfuge w3af E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 新立德里面安装软件，也
<^k^> ─> 会有相同的提示，我百度se-toolkit也没得到什么结论 希望老手们可以指点一下。。。。 使用的系统是ubuntu …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 很小的一个问题，但却很头疼的一个问题，求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451266 在下的是神舟笔记本，以前装过几次ubuntu,每次都用不到一个星期就卸载了。原因很多，本人比较喜欢鼓捣系统。 最主要的原因就是触摸板驱动了，不装那个驱动的话，系统根本不能好好运行，就是鼠标会自动双击
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有没有成功使用b43无线网卡驱动的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451270 用官方的wl驱动是可以使用无线网络的，但现在想要使用ap模式，官方的wl驱动是不支持的。看到b43驱动支持ap模式。。。 结果按照 这里 的说明， sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer 然后 modprobe -r b43 bcma modprobe -r brcmsm
<^k^> ─> ac bcma modprobe -r wl 删掉所有模块 然后modprobe b43 。 结果ifconfig直接找不到无线网卡了。 网卡信息： 02:00.0 Net …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我使用rkhunter扫描之后得到如下警告信息 大侠帮忙！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451272 我刚刚学习ubuntu没几天，还请回答的简单一点! Warning: Checking for prerequisites [ Warning ] The file of stored file properties (rkhunter.dat) does not exist, and should be created. To do this type in 'rkhunter --propupd'. Warning: WARNING! It is the users re
<^k^> ─> sponsibility to ensure that when the '--propupd' option is used, all the files on their system are known to be genuine, and installed from a …
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<freeflying> gfrog,  奇怪，apparmor里配置能挂载loop，还是报错
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥错？ lvm么？
<freeflying> gfrog, mount iso时
<gfrog> freeflying: 我记得好像要自己创建/dev/loop*设备，你看看lxc建了没？
<freeflying> iMadper, gfrog 到手极星的冲锋衣和抓绒
<freeflying> gfrog, 这个有的
<iMadper> freeflying: 还不错吧?
<gfrog> freeflying: 之前还遇到过loop挂上iso之后，umount iso之后loop不会释放，losetup -a看一眼
<freeflying> iMadper, 做工还可以
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋样？ lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 自己就是代工厂来的
<freeflying> gfrog, 这是第一次mount
<freeflying> gfrog, 明儿穿到办公室你可以看看
<gfrog> freeflying: 神马错误啊？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> mount: Could not find any loop device. Maybe this kernel does not know
<freeflying>        about the loop device? (If so, recompile or `modprobe loop'.)
<gfrog> freeflying: 是有过这错，但是创建好/dev/loop*之后就没问题了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃哪个版本？ 我现在试下13.10lxc跑1204 guest
<gfrog> freeflying: tested,没问题。
<gfrog> adam8157: iMadper 已经到海淀公司了。
<iMadper> gfrog: 赞.
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃怎么取裤子？
<iMadper> gfrog: 我去拿还是你寄过来?
<gfrog> iMadper: 可以寄。
<iMadper> gfrog: 好, 那到时候算上所有的运费, 告诉我个价格?
<gfrog> iMadper: 或者我上班的时候路过贵司给你送过去也行。
<adam8157> 现在穿的这条终于可以扔了...
<iMadper> gfrog: 你看怎么方便就怎么来吧, 要是你不方便送过来, 就寄过来也行
<gfrog> iMadper: 对了，有空帮我打听下融科楼下那个食堂卡退卡要啥证件。
 * iMadper 喜新厌旧的坏蛋
<iMadper> gfrog: ok, 明天帮你问.
<gfrog> adam8157: 万一新的你穿不上呢。 lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 不要证件
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接退？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我帮 GNUdog 退过
<adam8157> gfrog: 直接退啊, 说了下公司还是手机号来着
<gfrog> iMadper: 那我把卡也给你，帮我退了吧。 ^
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩, 没问题.
<iMadper> gfrog: 然后我会把钱加到衣服的钱里一起给你
<gfrog> iMadper: 就这个意思。 lol
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 来薅羊毛, http://v2ex.com/t/87062 我已经成功提现74软妹币
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃这种到处薅的家伙竟然没去薅拉卡拉？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我这里, 打不开...
<adam8157> gfrog: 拉卡拉我又用不到, 而且我特别讨厌新办卡新开账户
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Using the network printer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451279 Printers - localhost_001.pngNew Printer_002.pngNew Printer_003.pngNew Printer_005.pngNew Printer_006.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 drunkfish — 2013-10-27 19:52
<gfrog> adam8157: 办完销掉就好
<adam8157> iMadper: 简单说就是送电子货币, 目前的价格折合70多块
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正是借记卡
<adam8157> gfrog: 用不到嘛
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞! 我努力点开它
<adam8157> gfrog: 完全想不到有什么用
<gfrog> adam8157: 送给你老娘，让她在家交电费
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们那边没这么现代化. 而且能网上交我就直接给交了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 不懂，干毛用的？
<gfrog> adam8157: github也出来瞎搞？
<adam8157> gfrog: 和github没关系, 那网站把这个当条件而已
<adam8157> gfrog: iMadper 别听那楼主的 羊毛自己薅就好
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我这里还500呢
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<mordory> 我想问下大型网站的服务器网速要多少才合适？
 * iMadper 不懂什么叫大型网站...
<adam8157> 12306
<iMadper> 12306呀, 那1m/s就够了, 多了丫也处理不过来呀
<mordory> 呵呵，１２３０６才1m/s???
<iMadper> mordory: 不知道12306的网速, 但是, 我觉得以他的处理能力, 1m/s的速度就足够了.
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃薅到羊毛了，赶快请客吧
<gfrog> iMadper: 挂代理
<iMadper> gfrog: 不能同意你更多
<iMadper> ... v2ex这种sb网站也要代理了..
<mordory> 独立商城，像京东
<gebjgd> adam8157: 12306是什麼東西
<adam8157> gebjgd: 一个根证书入侵网站
<gebjgd> adam8157: 沒用過
<mordory> gebjgd: 无语
<gebjgd> adam8157: 剛發現youku能看美劇 效果還不錯  不用v.qq.com了
<gebjgd> mordory: 無語 什麼  沒見過linux用戶啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: sohu不错
<gebjgd> adam8157: sohu?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 網頁能看？
<adam8157> gebjgd: sohu美剧最多, 而且是正版授权, 不过对于你这海外党没有授权
<gebjgd> adam8157: 顯然unblock youku啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 國內所有的美劇 都對海外ip屏蔽  必須unblock youku
<gfrog> adam8157: 球推荐给力短期理财
<adam8157> gebjgd: 必须网页啊, 现在看ccav的赛事直播都网页呢 (自动安装64位linux插件...
<adam8157> gebjgd: 多短?
<adam8157> gfrog: ^
<gfrog> adam8157: 1/2/3/4周
<adam8157> gfrog: 随便买好了, 差不了多少
<mordory> gfrog 四大联赛，买球
<gebjgd> adam8157: sohu的更新慢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • windows 8.1 安装ubuntu后，启动不了ubuntu，直接进win http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451285 原来是windows 8 + kubuntu 13.04； 升级windows 8.1 后，没kubuntu了（应该是没Grub了）； 用U盘做kubuntu 13.10安装盘，安装完后没有grub，直接进windows 8.1； 用boot-repair修复，不成功（以前在有windows 8时装kubuntu 13.04是用boot-re
<jiero> adam8157: 我第一次打羽毛球打断线了
<adam8157> jiero: 赞, 我好久没打了, 羡慕
<jiero> adam8157: 壕你游泳，羽毛球是平民运动。
<jiero> adam8157: 赞，看到你游泳2KM
<adam8157> jiero: 扯, 羽毛球场地贵些
<jiero> 什么时候成了20KM，我眼花了？
<adam8157> jiero: 是啊 昨天去人大游的
<adam8157> jiero: 2km而已
<jiero> adam8157: 我跑步都跑不了2千米，你是在海里被丢下船游回岸边吧。
<adam8157> jiero: 其实感觉游泳的肌肉锻炼效果一般啊...会游的话用力很小
<jiero> adam8157: 那你就不会当自己不会游？
<imtxc> 被天桥上的江湖骗子给骗了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 萌
<adam8157> jiero: =,= 心肺锻炼效果不错
<adam8157> imtxc: 萌
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<jiero> adam8157: 呃，我没有心扉
<jiero> adam8157: 错了没心肺
 * jiero 好奇 iMadper。。。
<imtxc> jiero, adam8157 我看他弄个电视天线，收好多台，就买来玩玩。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 呦。少年
<imtxc> 等会儿拆了看看里面是个啥
<adam8157> imtxc: how much
<jiero> imtxc: 50元？
<imtxc> 10 元
<jiero> imtxc: 黑人你够黑
<adam8157> imtxc: ... 这么便宜 怎么可能接收得到
<imtxc> 就跟日光灯的启动器那么大，看起来挺不错。。
<jiero> imtxc: 人家是处理么
<imtxc> jiero: 。。
<imtxc> 这些骗子一般经常出现在火车站、汽车站附近，地下通道的出入口处等，专门骗各地来往的行人。由于每个小盒子不贵，人们即使被骗也认为只是骗很少钱而不追究，而骗子们则骗到了不菲的收入。
<imtxc> fuck。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: "呵呵"
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu和ubuntukylin哪个好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451287 本人正在用ubuntukylin13.10,想装个原版ubuntu，又不知道到底该选那个，怕装了原版不好用 统计信息: 发表于 由 （^_^) — 2013-10-27 20:37
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，明天你来办公室？
<freeflying> gfrog, 奇怪，我的也是啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 去
<gfrog> freeflying: 那我骑公路车过去。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 你车能有地放？
<gfrog> freeflying: 扔756啊。 lol 趁nancy不注意。
<freeflying> gfrog, 明天污染黄色预警
<gfrog> freeflying: 爆表的时候我也骑车啊。反正出门必带口罩
<freeflying> gfrog, 我没口罩呢，之前一个带活性炭的估计不能用了
<gfrog> freeflying: 我买的3M9332，不过现在感觉确实脸型不太对。不适合东方人戴，太宽了。
<freeflying> gfrog, 贴下你的apparmor配置我看看
<gfrog> freeflying: 用啥命令dump啊？
<freeflying> gfrog, /etc/apparmor.d/lxc/下
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，你记得你给我贴过一个在apparmor里开loop的配置吧？
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊，我就是按照那来的，死活不工作
<adam8157> gfrog: freeflying 周末啊 你俩还这么敬业
<gfrog> freeflying: 不行就先teardown了，确认lxc template没问题再说啊。
<freeflying> adam8157, 屌丝啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 屌丝啊
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: new balance真心好穿啊。擦擦，以前穿的都不叫鞋，都是硬纸板
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: NB鞋特价很严重的。 例如 freeflying 买的那双特价1260
<adam8157> gfrog: 上回1500没2e嘛 有就买了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不脚大么？ 2E你能穿？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 2e不就是加宽么
<freeflying> gfrog, 日本的2e没那么宽
<gfrog> adam8157: 我穿2E刚刚好
<imtxc> 特价还得那么贵啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说中国人一般都得2E。
<adam8157> gfrog: 赞
<gfrog> adam8157: D的肯定很窄。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还好当时没买D
<gfrog> adam8157: ripple的public address是啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥意思
<gfrog> freeflying: 霓虹国男人脚儿小嘛？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog, 你买vps没
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，你发的薅羊毛地址啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 早就有啊。米帝的
<adam8157> gfrog: 钱包地址, 自己注册吧, 一次性的
<adam8157> gfrog: 然后来这儿交易 https://trade.ripplechina.net/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ RippleChina交易中心 | Ripple交易|瑞波币|瑞波币交易|瑞波币中国
<freeflying> 这个是啥高级玩意啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 那个giveaway是个啥？ 最后拿到的是giveaway code？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我已经完全忘了... 反正最后给你2020XPR, 去交易卖了就是了
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac881166
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 人大校内开设俄式西餐厅 网友赞高贵大气上档次 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> 改天去吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 12度老雪花，超赞的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 真心比勇闯天涯好喝
<adam8157> gfrog: 青啤原厂也不错
<gfrog> adam8157: 帝都没卖的吧？
<gfrog> adam8157: 老雪花我楼下超市倒是有
<adam8157> gfrog: 有的, 大易拉罐儿, 产地青岛  比北京产的贵
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04版本，打开政府人力资源网页时乱码，求解! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451289 我是用的Ubuntu12.04，打开别的网页都没问题，怎么打开政府的人力资源网页时会出现乱码呢？下边是我截的图，有谁知道是什么原因的帮忙下了，谢谢！网页乱码.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 wukonghu — 2013-10-27 21:04
<imtxc> adam8157: 那个网站褥羊毛要实名的么？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不需要
<imtxc> 我也快去蓐点，补一下今天上当的亏空。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 球个照片，哪天去超市找找
<gfrog> adam8157: C社下头那个家乐福有嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道... 以前小区门口卖水果的有
<adam8157> gfrog: 看见大罐儿的看一下是不是原厂就完了
<imtxc> 这羊毛不好褥
<gfrog> adam8157: 就叫青啤？ 没系列名儿？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没 区别就是原厂
<adam8157> gfrog: http://ccn.mofcom.gov.cn/109903/p1570868.html  你说的这个/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 12度小瓶装燕京精品啤酒
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是燕京，我说雪花
<adam8157> 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: http://dongxi.douban.com/show/1052706/ ?
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 雪花啤酒12度（老雪花）330ml（豆瓣）
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 装了xubuntu13.10,杯具，没声音，再好的戏也出不来。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451291 xubuntu13.04用了半年，小问题不少了，重装xubuntu13.10.开机，哑巴。郁闷。面板那个喇叭是死的，点击一减号。毛都每一根。后照别人的帖子，依葫芦画瓢，居然出声了，有点复杂，不好懂，不明所以。指示器图标
<freeflying> gfrog, 尼玛lxc的maintainer现在基本就是c记的两哥们了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯。不过现在包装不长这样了。
<freeflying> adam8157, 明儿中午你们又打算去喝啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 711配公司青啤
<freeflying> adam8157, 建议nancy整点那哈尔滨呗
<gfrog_> freeflying: 是啊，我看好像一直是他们
<adam8157> freeflying: 青啤蛮好喝
<freeflying> gfrog_, 9月换的
<gfrog_> fre
<gfrog_> freeflying: 我说lxc的maintainer
<gfrog_> freeflying: 刚才断线，没看到你们说啥
<freeflying> gfrog_, 你这网络确实悲催啊，赶紧换了吧
<gfrog_> freeflying: 买了3G路由了，流量卡在路上
<freeflying> gfrog_, unlimited?
<gfrog_> freeflying: 5G/m
<freeflying> gfrog_, 这样不灵啊
<gfrog_> adam8157: 卖了72块1毛5
<aguero> 怎么卸载输入法
<gfrog_> freeflying: 其实是怕过几周再把我发配出去。上次去花生那里就被网络郁闷疯了
<adam8157> gfrog_: 动作真慢
<gfrog_> adam8157: 妈蛋，网络渣啊
<gfrog_> adam8157: 反反复复登录了10来次
<freeflying> gfrog_, 5G多少钱呢
<gfrog_> adam8157: 等上去，没等挂牌就掉线
<gfrog_> freeflying: 60cny/m
<freeflying> gfrog_, 这个价格不错啊
<gfrog_> freeflying: 卡贵啊。400多块
<freeflying> nani
<imtxc> gfrog_: 乃的那个 public address 填的啥？
<gfrog_> imtxc: lol，问土壕蛋
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃的 public address 填的啥
<imtxc> 这个网站也太慢了…… 羊毛不好弄啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥啊
<gfrog_> imtxc: 注册完ripple之后，点receive，
<gfrog_> adam8157: 提现在哪提？ ripple自己那还是rpchina？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 提现在哪提？ ripple自己那还是ripplechina？
<adam8157> gfrog_: china
<adam8157> 提到支付宝
<gfrog_> freeflying: 单卡400多。希望是长期卡。 要是随便用用有60包3G的，300+rmb，里面有600余额
<gfrog_> freeflying: 刚好用一年
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/274928
<freeflying> gfrog_, 不搞了，反正今年余下时间估计大多被发配
<imtxc> 是这里么？
<gfrog_> freeflying: 乃去霓虹国用什么手机卡？
<freeflying> 靠，我的路由大概两个月没重启过了
<gfrog_> freeflying: 那有免费wifi么？
<freeflying> gfrog_, 国内的号啊
<gfrog_> freeflying: 高大上
<gfrog_> freeflying: 那不打电话了？
<freeflying> gfrog_, 上网用那边的3G
<freeflying> gfrog_, 会议用公司的voip
<freeflying> gfrog_, 其它电话正常用手机拨
<freeflying> gfrog_, 现在国际漫游不贵了
<gfrog_> freeflying: 国内号码拿过去能用3G？
<freeflying> 不过日本高些
<gfrog_> freeflying: 还是壕， lol
<freeflying> gfrog_, 数据必然用不起啊
<gfrog_> freeflying: 到那边买3G卡么？
<freeflying> gfrog_, 是啊，让日本同事先买好
<gfrog_> adam8157: 最后一步提现那没按钮啊。 擦
<gfrog_> freeflying: 原来在那边有接应的，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_, 外国人在日本租的3G限速的太厉害，没法用
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 笔记本3G网卡上网问题,很好解决,却也奇葩... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451295 系统是ubuntu 13.10 本本是Thinkpad X230,装得3G模块是华为EM660,用得电信3G,1元包5小时, 因为支持3G模块,这月就一直用3G模块上网了,宽带停了. 不知为毛就出现这么奇葩的问题了, 3G上网必须保持随时有网络连接,不然
<freeflying> NND, 联通到日本的路由抽风了
<freeflying> gfrog_, 现在啥vpn不容易被墙
<freeflying> gfrog_, ovpn还行不
 * adam8157 看会儿书睡觉
<freeflying> gfrog_, http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/474114
<freeflying> 联通今天真抽风
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎么卸载输入法？以ibus和fcix为例 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451299 怎么卸载输入法？以ibus和fcix为例 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangmengl — 2013-10-27 22:00
<gfrog_> freeflying: 我用的vpnc，据说ovpn已经被破了
<freeflying> gfrog_, 估计gfw今天升级联通的服务器
<freeflying> 所有出口的地方今天都有问题
<gfrog_> freeflying: @_@
<imtxc> gfrog_: giveaway code 这高端货怎么换成 rmb 的？
<gfrog_> imtxc: 去挂单trade
 * freeflying upgrading to trusty
<gfrog_> freeflying: lol，blessing
<freeflying> gfrog_, rolling release
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何把13.10rc版升级到正式版？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451302 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2013-10-27 22:16
<freeflying> gfrog_, 西三旗也开了个DKN?
<gfrog_> freeflying: 我很好奇为毛ubuntu没有一个一直指向devel 版本的codename
<gfrog_> freeflying: 是啊。我现在都去那家店了
<freeflying> gfrog_, 有codename的都是devel版啊
<gfrog_> freeflying: debian有sid，fedora有rawhide，为毛ubuntu每次都要手工去换codename
<freeflying> gfrog_, 不知道
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  22:23 
 * gfrog_ 妈蛋，还没提现出来
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 富士施乐激光一体机驱动支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=451303 有一部富施的激光一体机，但是官网没有驱动，型号CM215B。有没有这方面的解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 valentin — 2013-10-27 22:24
<freeflying> gfrog_, back lol
<gebjgd> 那酷我音樂linux你們誰安裝了
<lpy> owo
<MeaCu1pa> .
<gebjgd> ß
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad: kuwo linux播放器不錯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 在家幹嘛呢
<gebjgd> http://t1constantine.blogspot.de/2013/10/9p-36p.html
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ Add㊣™~: （转）八一八北京某神秘山庄白色大趴经历，人生第一次亮瞎双眼,更新9P [36P]
<maivel> https://twitter.com/‎
<^k^> maivel ... ⇪ Twitter
<gebjgd> maivel: 天天上
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 沒事干
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 國内一些網站好慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 沒有啊  速度挺快的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kuwo有linux客戶端了 還不錯
<gebjgd> ofan: 販子
<knownbad> kuwo?
<knownbad> Not in repository.
<gebjgd> knownbad: git
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你也debian了？
<knownbad> 是的。
<knownbad> 买菜去。
<gebjgd> 跟我學
<alvin_rxg> 跟我學
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 滾
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你不是原先用 fedora 麽？後來跟我學用 archlinux，再後來又跟我學用 debian …… 快，跟我學，用 win 8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 原來我用fedora?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 滾
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 應該ubuntu 8.04
<alvin_rxg> 快跟上我的步伐，用 win 8
<ofan> gebjgd: 干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我明明我記得我用的是ubuntu 8.04
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 因爲intel顯卡的問題
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 換到了arch
<gebjgd> ofan: 想你了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你丫又换arch了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我在和小光屁股說我和他認識時候的事情
<gebjgd> ofan: 不換arch  繼續debian stable
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你丫又换arch了？
<^k^> 05:05
<^k^> 我是机器人 05:05
<liuguobing> 现在几点了
<liuguobing> 大家好
<^k^> liuguobing:点点点.  07:40 
<liuguobing> 这个怎么玩啊？
<mayli> 提问：java 里面怎么部分格式化字符串？例如 printf("%s %s","only me please")
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-20
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于函数赋值给变量的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465056 下图中的函数uh_sigterm直接赋值给变量，连参数都不带，这个是应用的什么基本知识，我是第一次遇到，上网搜后未果，前来请教各位大神。 应该是函数直接赋值给了函数，我刚查了那个结构体，是个指针函数
<^k^>  ─> 。 好了，剩下的我自己处理吧，麻烦给各位了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sulit — 2014-10-20 7:05
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于函数赋值给变量的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465056 下图中的函数uh_sigterm直接赋值给变量，连参数都不带，这个是应用的什么基本知识，我是第一次遇到，上网搜后未果，前来请教各位大神。 应该是函数直接赋值给了函数，我刚查了那个结构体，是个指针函数
<^k^>  ─> 。 好了，剩下的我自己处理吧，麻烦各位了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sulit — 2014-10-20 7:05
<jusss> roylez: 早上好
<roylez> jusss: .
<jusss> roylez: 哇，你竟然在呀
<jusss> roylez: 起这么早在上班？
<roylez> jusss: 在自己写点东西玩
<jusss> roylez: 。。。
<jusss> roylez: 什么东西
<roylez> jusss: 从HTML里面识别文章正文部分
<jusss> roylez: 用关键字过滤？
<roylez> jusss: 神经网络
<huntxu> roylez: 净水器，便宜货有推荐不
<jusss> roylez: 好高端。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 肉身翻墙，自来水随便喝
<huntxu> roylez: å¹²
<roylez> huntxu: 成本不超过10万人民币，保用一生
<jusss> roylez: 移到哪
<huntxu> roylez: 你忘了phd
<oerk> 怎么翻的
<roylez> huntxu: 你自己查下smzdm上的净水器评测，基本上只能起到个心理作用
<jusss> huntxu: +10086
<roylez> jusss: 泰国都行
<jusss> roylez: 那边三天两头搞暴乱，不好
<huntxu> jusss: 站对队伍搞不好能发达
<roylez> jusss: 新闻说暴乱你就吓到了？国内暴乱都不报道的好不
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好 ，请教个问题 ，怎么才能快速删除几百万个碎文件。。。。
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 这个我最在行了
<roylez> sjd_zeus: sudo rm -rf /
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 请叫我雷锋
<sjd_zeus> 那样忒慢了
<roylez> sjd_zeus: sudo rm -rf / &
<oerk> 坑啊
<huntxu> 鄙视不带-v参数
<roylez> huntxu: stdout太慢
<huntxu> roylez: 那样滚屏拉轰
<jusss> 你们那都不快
<jusss> sjd_zeus: sudo rm -f /etc/fstab 即可
<oerk> 大清早的删`系统
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 不用谢，请叫我雷锋
<roylez> 太高端了，下午拉防空警报
<roylez> 日本友人不来玩，不高兴
<jusss> roylez: 你现在在哪里呀，都防空警报拉起来了
<roylez> jusss: 拆那锅
<sjd_zeus> 嫂年们，能不能来点实际的
<jusss> roylez: 谁敢空袭大天朝呀，
<sjd_zeus> 我确实有个文件夹需要删除，里面有280多万个小文件
<jusss> roylez: 那个日本友人是女性的日本友人吗？穿着衣服的日本友人？
<xtudian> 早
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 直接把那个inode号删了
<jusss> 我瞎说的
<xtudian> 日本友人？？？
<xtudian> 从哪看出来的？
<jusss> roylez: 可以直接删inode号来删文件吗？
<jusss> roylez: 是不是更快点
<sjd_zeus> 哎，建了个空文件夹，用rsync在同步，一会看结果
<jusss> 大前天做了梦，梦到自己成黑客了，然后写东西被抓了，醒来后吓了我一大跳
<kingbo> hi
 * kingbo 黑客梦...
<xtudian> 哈喽
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:38
<kingbo> 大家早，同志们好
<jusss> 昨晚睡觉前回想了下从初中到大学毕业，感觉好像就发生在最近一样
<jusss> 真怀念上学
<roylez> jusss: 你是说真怀念啃老吧？
<jackness> jusss: 我也怀念上学
<jusss> roylez: 嗯
<jackness> roylez: 我也是啃老族
<roylez> jackness: 握爪
 * jusss 真希望自己是个富二代
<jackness> roylez:你们项目组缺人吗？
<jusss> 我要是个富二代，就去全球旅行
<jackness> jusss: 你别想了
<jusss> 做自己喜欢做的事
<roylez> jackness: 我们没有项目组
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu菜鸟，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465057 系统位64位ubuntu，现安装intel C和Fortran编译器。 是不是只需要安装64位编译器就可以了？如果不安装32位编译器，能否编译32位程序? 统计信息: 发表于 由 瑜之姬 — 2014-10-20 9:48
<jackness> roylez: 好吧，我想念imadper了
<leeeee> 早早早早早
<jiero>  leeeee 早，今天喝了2升牛奶，穷了
<jiero> 两升牛奶20元
<jiero> 伙食费没溜儿
<leeeee> 2...升？
<leeeee> 你属牛啊
<jiero> leeeee:  要长肌肉啊。昨天行进了10多公里。有些累。
<leeeee> 为嘛才20，光明一升要十几块吧
<jiero> leeeee: 进口牛奶便宜 。实际上我谎报的，我2L牛奶才10元
<leeeee> 长肥肉比长肌肉要紧
<jiero> leeeee: 对，我首先要长肥肉
<sjd_zeus> 奇葩的应用太多了，几百个人使用的系统，一天几十G的日志。。。。。
 * kingbo 感觉大佬们正在搞基...
<leeeee> 嗯 快去吃油肉
<jiero> leeeee:  男女果然是比例平衡的，不过还是女孩子好戏弄
<jiero> leeeee:  油肉？
<jiero> leeeee: 没用的，我可能不吸收脂肪
<leeeee> 就是肥腻腻的肉 比如 红烧肉
<jiero> leeeee: 长粗也是长的肌肉
<jiero> leeeee: 噢。哪种没用的呀
<leeeee> 好吧 那就随便你
<jiero> leeeee: 一周都是pizza当主食也不会胖的。
<jiero> leeeee: 我吃了数百pizza也没胖
<jiero> leeeee: 你明白那种郁闷么！
<leeeee> 不明白 我很能长
<leeeee> 电脑很慢
<leeeee> 我的火狐崩溃了
<leeeee> 换了QQ浏览器 真心会慢死
<jiero> leeeee:  用 firefox nightly
<jiero> leeeee:  没关系拉。装windows 10会快
<leeeee> 确定我听得懂？
<jusss> leeeee: 早
<leeeee> 早
<jusss> leeeee: 早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早
<leeeee> 你  对  就是你  去一边站着去
<jiero> leeeee:  http://nightly.mozilla.org/ 崩溃不是什么问题
<kves> ⇪ ti: Firefox Nightly Builds
<kingbo> 结婚七周年为什么叫铜婚？一朋友的二货老婆问他。他素来博学，七年之痒嘛，就像铜器，呵护好了，光亮如新。疏忽了，就绿了。………
<jiero> onlylove_:  不行，怎么才能吃饱
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=41512
<jiero> 谁能告诉我怎么才能不想吃东西
<kves> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian再次展开Systemd的讨论
<onlylove_> jiero: 不吃
<onlylove_> jiero: 别随便吓唬l5e
<jiero> onlylove_: 我肚子里有虫，我没有目的时候绝对克制不多吃。但是我想长胖。
<onlylove_> jiero: 你自己看猪
<onlylove_> jiero: 无忧无虑的人才会长肉，你这种，没指望了
<jusss> onlylove_: 现在是systemd了吗？Jessie
<leeeee> 楼上说对了
<onlylove_> jiero: 还有，最近公司在做安全审计，我用putty连的虚拟机，还不太熟悉weechat,没事别找我
<leeeee> 我真觉得我是心宽体胖
<onlylove_> jusss: 好像已经是了
<leeeee> 没救了。。
<onlylove_> leeeee: 你？你按时睡觉还有得救
<leeeee> 为什么我一直长胖呢
<onlylove_> jusss: 我记得启动服务的时候已经是via systemctl了好像
<leeeee> 我现在很少熬夜了
<onlylove_> leeeee: 这是长期过程，等你坚持两年以后再说
<onlylove_> leeeee: 如果不服
<onlylove_> leeeee: http://blog.jobbole.com/78203/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 22:00-6:00睡觉真的比2:00-10:00更有利健康吗？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<roylez> leeeee: l + e*5
<leeeee> 扎西 早
<roylez> leeeee: 工作啦？
<leeeee> 没 估计十一月
<leeeee> 在家带孩子呢
<smecin-0x71> ( #nlabw.org : National Laboratory of The World ... . http://nlabw.wordpress.com ... . RULE : USER MUST BE CHRISTIAN ... .)
<^k^> smecin-0x71: ⇪ National Laboratory Of The World | 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team
<onlylove_> 都带孩子了！
<onlylove_> happyaron: 粗来
<leeeee> 带孩子都不行啊
<leeeee> 我又没说带我的孩子
<roylez> leeeee: 您可以直接去应聘魔都的幼儿园了
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<leeeee> 不去 如果真想当老师 当初就填华师了
<leeeee> 我不想当老师啊
<xtudian> ⊙﹏⊙
<roylez> leeeee: 多好，萝莉正太任挑
<leeeee> 那是你的想法
<leeeee> 话说我昨天跟我小伙伴吃饭 一顿饭吃了四小时
<leeeee> 5个女的在那七七八八说了一堆
<xtudian> 自助餐？
<roylez> leeeee: 座位底下自带马桶的么？4个小时你们坐得住？
<leeeee> 全是恋爱结婚生孩子 关键尼玛各个单身 居然扯很远
<leeeee> 不是 点菜
<xtudian> 三个女人一台戏……所以……刚不到两台戏
<xtudian> 一部电影也得一个多小时呢，所以两台戏也差不多啦
<roylez> leeeee 你不是说他们都有男朋友的么
<xtudian> 你们点的都是凉菜或者火锅烧烤吧
<leeeee> 那是我研究生同学 没的是本科哟
<roylez> leeeee: 果然...
<leeeee> 不是  一家上海菜
<xtudian> 那不都凉了
<roylez> leeeee: 胸大的不长脑，长脑的，哼哼
<xtudian> 研究僧⊙▽⊙
<roylez> leeeee: 话说店家真实在...
<leeeee> 那你还真说错了 胸最大的在德勤
<jusss> onlylove_: irssi呀
<leeeee> 哦 对了 结账的时候 服务员说 不用付了哦
<jusss> onlylove_: 用啥weechat...
<leeeee> 然后我们真是 呆住
<cherrot> leeeee: long time no c~
<leeeee> 萌萌哒 你好
<xtudian> 难道用时最长的免单？
<xtudian> 隐藏任务⊙▽⊙
<roylez> leeeee: 窗外的游客被你们吸引进去了不少吧
<leeeee> 不是啊  是哪个妹子认识人吧  然后就给免了
<onlylove_> jusss: weechat缺省功能多点，irssi缺省少太多东西。自动折行都没
<xtudian> 对对，估计是这样
<leeeee> 不是啊 我们在包间
<onlylove_> jusss: 条件简陋，怎么方便怎么来
<onlylove_> jusss: 或者说，debian包里weechat插件多点
<leeeee> 扎西 胸大的妹子D哦，身材一级棒 89年
<xtudian> 认识老板吧
<xtudian> 无图无真相
<smecin-0x71>  #nlabw.org : National Laboratory of The World ... . http://nlabw.wordpress.com ... . RULE : USER MUST BE CHRISTIAN ... .
<onlylove_> leeeee: 表随便这样诱惑人，小心别人更关心你的size
<xtudian> (>﹏<)
 * cherrot madper 没来？
<onlylove_> cherrot: 貌似
<leeeee> ==
<cherrot> leeeee: 发图
<xtudian> 话说irc 可以看图？
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜美帝壕
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我一直想找个有帽子的，都没在
<leeeee> 她微信有图
<jusss> onlylove_: 有吧
<onlylove_> jusss: 有，需要下载
<jusss> onlylove_: 有自动折行呀
<jusss> onlylove_: 我就用默认的irssi就不需要该就能自动折行呀
<onlylove_> jusss: 你以为我没用过还是怎的
<onlylove_> jusss: 边玩去
<leeeee> 我去给你们找图啊
<onlylove_> jusss: 反正用法差不多的东西
<cherrot> leeeee: 发微信 lol
<onlylove_> jusss: 就和screen和tmux似的，你纠结的什么意思
<leeeee> 你们搜微信 shenxix
<leeeee> 就是她本人啦
<xtudian> 这也行？
<onlylove_> 没微信的求图
<cherrot> leeeee: 头像不好看 朋友圈看不到 =。=
<leeeee> 我不会导到电脑里 你让他们弄
<leeeee> 一张都看不到吗？
<onlylove_> leeeee: 微信电脑版，网页版
<leeeee> 还行啊 身材好就行
<leeeee> 妹子178  不介意身高
<leeeee> 多好的妹子
<roylez> leeeee: ....178
<jusss> leeeee: 研究生？
<onlylove_> 178……
<onlylove_> 小孩子就是营养好……
<WL_mutou> 高富帅
<xtudian> joke
<leeeee> 嗯 纽约大学的研究生。。 所以嘛 胸大有脑
<xtudian> 说好的图呢
<leeeee> 哦 对 还有一个178
<leeeee> 她俩都是我本科的室友
<xtudian> -_-||
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 请教，ubuntu10.04下，如何卸载python2.7.8？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465058 为了运行某些程序，自行安装了python2.7.8： $ ./configure --prefix=/usr/include $ make $ sudo checkinstall 然后，python2.7文件夹出现在/usr/include/bin、/usr/include/liclude和/usr/include/lib中， 输入 $ python --version pytho
<leeeee> 另外一个比较瘦 瘦的意思么 大家懂的
<roylez> leeeee: 你早为啥不说
<xtudian> 该不该有肉的地方都没肉……
<leeeee> 什么不早说
<WL_mutou> 你为什么不早说呢？
<leeeee> 我说过的吧？
<leeeee> 还有一个白富美啊
<leeeee> 这个呢 就不好追了
<leeeee> 为什么我的小伙伴都这么高端大气上档次
<xtudian> leee 为啥你不cloak ip 呢？
<leeeee> 什么东西
<xtudian> 不懂？
<leeeee> 必须不懂啊 我又不是贵圈的
<xtudian> 隐藏ip
<xtudian> 我去，老大你也比我早来吧
<xtudian> 而且你这纽大的也不应该不懂啊
<leeeee> 嘿 你看错了吧 是我本科室友是纽大的 不是我是
<xtudian> ……
<xtudian> 好吧
<xtudian> 那你这赤裸裸的出现也不好吧，怎么也得穿个衣服吧
<xtudian> 应该说不安全
<leeeee> 那怎么才叫安全？
<xtudian> 隐藏ip 啊起码
<leeeee> 我说了我不懂啊
<leeeee> 哎哟
<leeeee> 跟你没法交流
<xtudian> 找管理员给你设
<xtudian> ⊙﹏⊙为啥？
<leeeee> 因为我说话你不懂 你说话我也不明白
<leeeee> 我不认识哪个是管理员啊
<Niac> 耳朵对不上嘴的节奏
<xtudian> 哪不明白我可以解释
<jusss> 都不明白
<leeeee> 不用解释啦 以上很明显啊
<leeeee> 没啥
<xtudian> …………
<leeeee> 我也不是天天来 无所谓隐不隐藏
<xtudian> ip 暴露存在很多安全问题，比如黑客手里就能入侵你电脑
<onlylove_> xtudian: 你是多严重的被害妄想症
<onlylove_> xtudian: 你以为很多人都有公网IP？
<xtudian> 我去，难道新手都想的多吗
<leeeee> 难道我是老手么
<onlylove_> xtudian: 你以为拿到ip就可以入侵？
<xtudian> 我只不过是看的irc新手教程这么说的
<leeeee> 是你想太多
<jzp113> 额
<xtudian> 这个我不懂
<leeeee> 我没看教程就来了哦
<onlylove_> xtudian: 那个教程说的是，你有特殊需求，可以要一个cloak
<jzp113> 大家有人知道sqlalchemy吗
<xtudian> 只不过听说隐藏安全点
<xtudian> ……
<leeeee> 又不会怀孕
<onlylove_> xtudian: 比方说你是某国家通缉的，比方斯诺登这样的
<xtudian> 好吧，我看#freenode 一上来就都要cloak
<onlylove_> xtudian: 我ip现在给你，你能做啥？最多通过ip判断下我的位置，还不一定是真实的
<xtudian> ……我只是觉得安全点，仅此而已，不要打我π_π
<onlylove_> xtudian: 被害妄想症
<xtudian> 我说了我是新手，刚来没几天
<jusss> 现在好多都是nat3，根本不用害怕黑客
<tracyone> 黑客不做违法的事...
<xtudian> 我只是提醒下隐身会安全点，仅此而已
<onlylove_> xtudian: 你还是先补下网络知识吧，nat 防火墙 和代理服务器
<jzp113> 哈哈,作为一个黑客小白
<xtudian> 没有要炫耀什么
<onlylove_> xtudian: 隐身是为了防止人肉
<leeeee> 哎呀
<jzp113> 其实查你蛮简单的
<xtudian> 不是不是
<leeeee> 不要欺负别人了嘛
<leeeee> 真是
<onlylove_> tracyone: 你给他讲黑客和骇客他分不明白
<xtudian> 洗耳恭听
<leeeee> 哦哟
<leeeee> OL
<leeeee> 你跟我那个小伙伴一样
<xtudian> 好不容易找到个能说中国话的地方
<leeeee> 点到为止嘛
<jzp113> 你要是学生的话知道名字就更加快了
<leeeee> 老是这样会吓坏别人的
<onlylove_> leeeee: 貌似你还没被吓坏
<xtudian> 居然瞬间头条π_π
<onlylove_> leeeee: 要不要我继续吓唬下你
<xtudian> 老鸟们高抬贵手啊
<onlylove_> leeeee: 不要以为这频道喜欢人肉的只有你刚来的时候的哪位
<jzp113> 我认识个人把全中国的大学裤子脱完了
<onlylove_> jzp113: 跨站注入啥的，有时候不是学校自身的问题
<jzp113> 没有
<leeeee> 你妹哟
<onlylove_> jzp113: 我学校就被跨站过
<jzp113> onlylove_, 学校教务系统
<xtudian> 可以介绍我认识认识不
<onlylove_> jzp113: ……
<xtudian> 前提是可以交
<leeeee> 那你继续吓唬他吧
<xtudian> 我不想当肉鸡可
<jzp113> onlylove_, 直接进数据库脱裤子
<onlylove_> jzp113: 我学校的成绩系统貌似ip在公网上
<onlylove_> jzp113: 而且那破东西，到我毕业为止，firefox不能正常访问
<onlylove_> leeeee: 吓唬下你而已……
<onlylove_> leeeee: 被吓坏了？
<onlylove_> leeeee: 摸摸头
<jzp113> onlylove_, 哎这个东西也没啥
<jzp113> 有木有人懂flask-sqlalchemy啊
<onlylove_> jzp113: 是没啥，页面都做不好，后台安全也不一定能好到哪里
<leeeee> onlylove_：此处省略一万字！！！！！
<jzp113> onlylove_, 我没事就到wooyun捡下漏洞
<onlylove_> jzp113: 很多学校的教务系统不在学校里面，都是托管的
<jzp113> onlylove_, 不可能吧
<onlylove_> jzp113: 我学校就是啊，
<leeeee> 话说我昨天去摸了一下爱疯6啊
<jzp113> 怎么样
<cherrot> leeeee: 有点出息不  顺一个回来不就行了
<jzp113> onlylove_, 我们学校不是
<leeeee> 不适合我啊
<leeeee> 我的手太小了啊
<onlylove_> jzp113: 所以各地情况不同
<jzp113> 哈哈,装哈
<onlylove_> leeeee: 省略的那10000字是啥，求补全
<jzp113> onlylove_, 哈哈 我拿到全校妹子的图片
<jzp113> onlylove_, 不过都是高中的了,没有什么价值
<jusss> onlylove_: vsphere 出现vmrc控制台的连接已断开，正在尝试重新链接
<jusss> onlylove_: 链接半天了没反应
<onlylove_> jzp113: 你想多了，我毕业时候认识一学姐，本人比照片漂亮太多
<onlylove_> jusss: 网坏了，自己检查去
<WL_mutou> 漂亮？ onlylove，
 * cherrot 上外的学生管理系统是公开可见可编辑的。。
<onlylove_> WL_mutou: 有人不上相，你懂得，就是照片和本人差距很大
<leeeee> onlylove_：就没后文嘛？
<onlylove_> WL_mutou: 照片很一般或者难看，但是三次元的很漂亮
<onlylove_> leeeee: 没后文
<jusss> onlylove_: 这个虚拟机不用配置ip吧
<jiero> 世界上那么多人，能认识几个？
<onlylove_> leeeee: 那姐是我系里当年唯一一个考上公务员的
<leeeee> 三次元是个啥玩意
 * jiero 认识的都没几个比我漂亮
<onlylove_> leeeee: 二次是平面，三次当然是现实
<leeeee> 自恋狂来了
<jiero> leeeee: 去去
<leeeee> 快跑
<jusss> onlylove_: 少了个时间维度
<jiero> leeeee: 我说的事实
<onlylove_> jiero: 傻，男人不能用漂亮
<leeeee> 唉 这是个看脸的时代啊
<jiero> onlylove_:  忘了我说男女平等 - 。。。
<onlylove_> leeeee: 注意， jiero 不会说中文
 * jiero 把女的也当男的
<leeeee> 罗杰你说说你漂亮在哪里啊
<jiero> leeeee: 呃。不知道。
<leeeee> 那你说个毛线
<onlylove_> jiero: 鱼唇
<jiero> leeeee: 或者到18岁都有人把我当成女孩子？
<leeeee> 我去
<jzp113> onlylove_, 哎没意思,知道也没用
<xtudian> 这也行
<onlylove_> jzp113: 怎么没用，facebook就是这么来的好么
<jiero> onlylove_: 鱼唇？
<jzp113> onlylove_, 哈哈我拿照片是想泡妹子的
<jiero> leeeee: 嗯嗯。最近发现自己变白了。更像女子脸了 - 不过是有胡子懒的处理干净~
<jiero> onlylove_: 我使用中文比你灵活太多
<stardiviner> jzp113: 怎么拿学校的学生的照片啊？
<onlylove_> jiero: 你那叫灵活？
<onlylove_> jiero: 你那叫拽文掉书袋
<jiero> onlylove_:  :)
<jusss> leeeee: 他看韩剧看多了，估计想去泰国一次再去韩国一次，就可以做你的好姐妹了
<jzp113> stardiviner,   用个教务系统的漏洞
<onlylove_> jiero: 听说个新词，连词义是啥都不知道就拿来随便用
<stardiviner> jzp113: 能稍微说一下过程么？
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 就是学生证照片
<jzp113> stardiviner,   乌云上爆过.不过要看你的学校是用的啥
<stardiviner> jzp113: 一直很好奇这个
<onlylove_> stardiviner: 你以为是啥照片
<jiero> onlylove_:  学生证的照片嗯嗯好玩
<stardiviner> onlylove_: 学生照片直接找出来所有女生，然后筛选也是不错的办法啊
<jiero> stardiviner: 会很大疏漏
<stardiviner> jzp113: 乌云是啥？网站？
<jiero> stardiviner: 就和你用艺术照筛选一样
<stardiviner> 那应该怎么利用漏洞呢？
<jiero> stardiviner: 我从小时候就很喜欢一个可爱的女孩子，但是她的艺术照，完全是另一个人的样子
<jzp113> stardiviner,  啊 不知道啊
<jzp113> stardiviner,  啊 爆漏洞的网站啊
<stardiviner> jiero: 这个不要紧。
<jiero> stardiviner: 说明艺术照绝对不靠谱。
<stardiviner> jzp113: 你也不知道怎样利用漏洞？
<jzp113> stardiviner,  我删了
<jzp113> stardiviner,  我删了没什么意思
<stardiviner> 算了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于误删内核后重新安装内核后，网卡不能用的问题。就大虾指点。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465060 1.闲来无聊，想把之前的旧内核删除。结果rm -rf 把所以linux*image的文件给删除。 2.这个时候，我意识到自己的愚蠢了。然后立马uname -a 查看到当前的内
<^k^>  ─> 核版本然后apt-get install xxxx 3.安装之前以为，可以解决所以问题了。结果。重启之后。网线有线都不能上网 …
<jzp113> stardiviner,  现在的
<jzp113> stardiviner,  目录读取
<FJKong> happyaron: 刚到
<jzp113> stardiviner,  有个页面权限没搞好
 * jiero 注定孤生~
<leeeee> 漂亮的兔子我很好奇你是自封的还是别人封的
<onlylove_> leeeee: 明显自封
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41523
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苏打水可能会损害细胞的端粒
<jiero> leeeee onlylove_  。。。这个只是对比吧
<onlylove_> 可怜的l5e又掉了
<jiero> onlylove_: 太闲暇了你。帮我整理 wikimedia commons 的指南
<onlylove_> jiero: 闲暇毛线，今天客户的网不好VPN死慢，我才能在打开一个页面的等待时间来聊天
<leeeee> ==
 * onlylove_ 周围好像都是孩子他妈了……
<leeeee> 你也造一个啊
<leeeee> 买点彩泥 可以捏一群
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • chromebook安装ubuntu全教程（权当新设备的详细操作步骤） 跪求！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465061 RT 在网上找了n个月都木有用啊！现在chrome os又没法用！ 所以看看有没有办法换个操作系统看看!无奈不知道ARM平台怎么弄啊！ 撸主比较笨 统计信息: 发表于
<onlylove_> 我在考虑要不要找个……
<^k^>  ─> 由 jiewi1117 — 2014-10-20 11:43
 * onlylove_ 吃饭去
<leeeee> 你可以找漂亮的罗杰
<jiero> leeeee:  。。。
 * jiero 碾压 leeeee
<leeeee> 你打不过我的 我是金刚lee
<jiero> leeeee:  你会让我打的。
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<imtxc> 豪们早
<imtxc> onlylove_: 今天豪们好像都不在?
<leeeee> 北京最近天气很好吧？
<jiero> imtxc:  壕，我没空间了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 2次重装系统后anyconnect协议VPN都出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465064 同一个帐号，同一个服务器 anyconnect协议 ubuntu连接不上提示： secret非法 安卓系统也登陆不上，提示： 安全网关已拒绝所尝试的连接操作。需要尝试与同一或其他安全网关建立
<jiero> imtxc:  raw 太大了。昨天就搞了4.2GB
<imtxc> jiero: 空间？
<imtxc> jiero: 啥里面的空间
<jiero> imtxc:  拍照
<imtxc> jiero: 买张新卡？
<jiero> imtxc: 我卡里还有 11.5，一个新卡没用里15.7GB
<jiero> imtxc: 但是不应该都放在电脑上么
<imtxc> jiero: 我放在 pan.baidu.com 了
<jiero> imtxc: 但是这速度啊。昨天一天就4.2GB
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 网盘-自由存，随心享 (@ baidu.com)
<jiero> imtxc: 我没装windows
<imtxc> jiero: 我的 ssd 装不了那么多
<imtxc> jiero: 不需要 win
<nyfair> g婊这两天是不是又犯贱做了违法勾当了？怎么又上不去了
<jiero> imtxc: 上传4gb。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  g能上去么？
<nyfair> jiero: 哪个g?
<jiero> nyfair:  有什么 g ，亲给咧咧
<nyfair> gamespot
<nyfair> gemcool
<nyfair> gipli
<nyfair> gamesgate
<nyfair> garena
<nyfair> gnome
<nyfair> github
<nyfair> grigori
<nyfair> gog
<nyfair> 无聊
<jiero> nyfair:  好多。我都不关注那么多信息
 * jiero 必须碾压 nyfair
<jiero> nyfair: 你的脑袋肯定需要被门挤一下
<onlylove_> jiero: 你敢打l5e？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不知道为啥，壕开会去了吧？
<onlylove_> leeeee: 北京连续三天扬沙
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: google从六月就上不去，到现在不止两天了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 度娘个蠢货，搜索weechat居然把wechat排在第一位
<leeeee>  听起来
<nyfair> onlylove_: 天朝没人用weechat，没啥不对的
<leeeee> 挺浪漫
<lainme> 学校的蛋挞没有了
<nyfair> 快组织学生罢课
<onlylove_> nyfair: 说的好像我不是天朝似的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 天朝还没人用miranda呢
<lostsnow> 教育网不是能上google吗
<onlylove_> 这边不讨论教育网
<onlylove_> 教育网有ipv6
<nyfair> 皿煮的雾，毒菜的霾
<nyfair> 新德里大雾宛如人间仙境
<leeeee> ==
<nyfair> onlylove_: 别扯了，天朝那种acg论坛里用的那种联网伪春菜用的就是miranda定制的protocol，要不然我也不会选miranda
<nyfair> A survey this May by the World HealthOrganisation ranked Delhias the world's most polluted city
<nyfair> 但情况可能更糟，因为世界卫生组织的调查结果很大程度上是基于官方发布的数据。就测量方法来说，印度的空气质量数据是以保护公民的名义公布的假数据。
<nyfair> 粑粑国驻印度大使馆何在？
<leeeee> 粑粑国是哪里
<nyfair> 人类希望国啊
<nyfair> 武汉一自助餐厅按性别区别对待 男子就餐加5元
<nyfair> 这老板太逗逼，说女士减5元不就好了
<leeeee> 才加5元?
<leeeee> 哈哈哈 牛姐有才
<nyfair> 哈兹卡西，他们才是牛牛
<leeeee> 一直觉得 男的吃自助比女的吃多的多
<smecin-0x71>  #nlabw.org : National Laboratory of The World ... . http://nlabw.wordpress.com ... . RULE : USER MUST BE CHRISTIAN ... .
<^k^> smecin-0x71: ⇪ National Laboratory Of The World | 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team
<smecin-0x71> come to #nlabw.org
<smecin-0x71> :)
<smecin-0x71> visit Our Research
<smecin-0x71> http://nlabw.wordpress.com
 * smecin-0x71  #nlabw.org : National Laboratory of The World ... . http://nlabw.wordpress.com ... . RULE : USER MUST BE CHRISTIAN ... . Visit Our Website for Our Research 10 + Research for hackers and student will be uploaded ... . all 0day
 * smecin-0x71  #nlabw.org : National Laboratory of The World ... . http://nlabw.wordpress.com ... . RULE : USER MUST BE CHRISTIAN ... . Visit Our Website for Our Research 10 + Research for hackers and student will be uploaded ... . all 0day
<WhiteMoOn> 擦，gmail在墙外面多久了？
<nyfair> 崖山之后无中华
<nyfair> 明灭之后无华夏
<nyfair> 明治之后无大和
<nyfair> 林肯之后无美国
<nyfair> 罗马之后无欧洲
<nyfair> 希腊之后无科学
<nyfair> 电力之后无人类
<nyfair> 直立之后无灵长
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我就不明白了，为什么还要swap分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465065 现在的电脑都4G，8G甚至更大了，swap分区不是在物理内存不够的时候用的吗？如果日常使用根本连物理内存都用不完那分个swap分区干嘛？我看到有些文章说如果分了swap分区，系统会认为有充足的
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • okular工具栏图标消失，怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465066 如下图，各种选项，重装都试了，工具栏还是没有图标 统计信息: 发表于 由 XuQiankun — 2014-10-20 13:30
<onlylove_> freeflying: 候总壕开完会了？今天上午频道有人来捣乱，没一个有op的在
<WhiteMoOn> 有没有网络熟的人？问个route的问题
<nyfair> 所以快给我op
<onlylove_> nyfair: 怪蜀黍？
<jiero> nyfair:  叔叔
 * jiero 摸摸 怪叔叔
<jiero> freeflying:  猴总？
<WhiteMoOn> Host1：eth0 192.168.0.1 public  eth1 10.0.0.11  Host2: eth0 10.0.0.31   咋加route 让host2 能上网啊？ 是不是 Host1上 10.0.0.31 via eth0
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 首先，你要打开1的ipforward功能
<WhiteMoOn> 开了 net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_: 是不是1 和2 都要配routeadd？
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 我记得好像1配就行了
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 我当时玩这个，是用windows笔记本走server看网页，应该就配了个ip
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 但是你要在2上指定gateway是1
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 而且你的需求貌似iptables就可以搞定？
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_: 2 上 gateway 指定 10.0.0.11?
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 是的
<onlylove_> 前几天看到个穿校服的男生在打电话，声音超大：“我说过多少遍了！我们分手了！我是00年的！你是98年的！是上个世纪的！你到底懂不懂！老女人！你不适合我！别再来纠缠我！”听到这我握着身份证的手青筋暴突，原来我是上个世纪的。。。跨世纪的我哭晕在厕所。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04版本更新后。无法开机。卡在5个红点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465067 有人吗。帮忙解决下 统计信息: 发表于 由 lizhuo1895 — 2014-10-20 14:02
<yunfan> G
<yunfan> freeflying: ny叫你们给他 咋不响应下
<onlylove_> yunfan: 对了，有点事找你，对茶叶有研究没
<yunfan> onlylove_: 无 我吃毛峰和吃大叶绿茶都一样
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我还打算问下你，200一斤的和500一斤的有啥区别……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 没差别 买500的是智力有缺陷 所以用价格来弥补
 * slucx 天天对着awesome容易审美疲劳
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_:  1上 iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.11/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 192.168.0.1    还是不通啊
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: snat是啥，我记得是m头的
<felixonmars> MASQUERADE 么...
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我那天无聊路过吴裕泰，买了两茶叶……确实比几块钱一斤的味道好些
<onlylove_> felixonmars: 是，那个单词太长我记不住
<felixonmars> onlylove_: http://felixc.at/NAT
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ NAT - Felix's Wiki
<nyfair> onlylove_: 2k的耳机比20的好那很明显，但是几w的比起2k的其实只是逼格区别
<nyfair> 1k买个箱子最实在
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 不通我也不知道为啥了
<felixonmars> 配过防火墙的话要加写 ACCEPT
<felixonmars> *些
<felixonmars> 另外 --to 192.168.0.1 我不知道为啥这样写. 这里应该是 WAN IP
<felixonmars> 如果 IP 会变, 应该首选 MASQUERADE
<onlylove_> felixonmars: 对外ip地址呗
<felixonmars> (哦, 好像你的 192.168.0.1 是 WAN IP)
<felixonmars> onlylove_: 嗯...
<felixonmars> 那么你的问题是 route 么...
<WhiteMoOn> Host1：eth0 192.168.0.1 public  eth1 10.0.0.11  Host2: eth0 10.0.0.31
<felixonmars> Host2 上 ip route replace default via 10.0.0.11 dev eth0
<WhiteMoOn> felixonmars:  咋整最方便啊。要host2 连出去
<felixonmars> Host1 default via 192.168.0.1 dev eth0
<felixonmars> 这样就行了
<WhiteMoOn> felixonmars: 打了ip route replace default via 192.168.0.1 dev eth0  在 host1 上，现在host1 也不能上网了。。
<felixonmars> ......... 你的意思是, host1 的 eth0 ip 是 192.168.0.1 么, 我错了
<felixonmars> via 的目标应该是网关 IP 的
<WhiteMoOn> felixonmars: o
<onlylove_> 软件审计，wps惨遭毒手
<slucx> 谁用tp x230, 左边那个接口是干啥的？
<onlylove_> 长啥样？
<slucx> 长方形的那个
<slucx> 左下角
<felixonmars> onlylove_: wps 怎么了?
<WhiteMoOn> felixonmars: 1 通了，2还是不行。
<felixonmars> WhiteMoOn: 2 能 ping 通 10.0.0.11 吗
<WhiteMoOn> felixonmars: 能
<WhiteMoOn> felixonmars: 2上要forwarding吗？
<felixonmars> WhiteMoOn: 不需要
<onlylove_> slucx: 我给你图，你看下
<slucx> 行
<onlylove_> slucx: http://detail.zol.com.cn/picture_index_927/index9267117_0_p352282.shtml
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 【高清图】ThinkPad(thinkpad)X230（23201D6）侧面 图12-ZOL中关村在线
<felixonmars> WhiteMoOn: 接下去就是检查了... 比如 1 上的 ip forwarding 是不是真的开了 (可能改了 sysctl.conf 没跑 sysctl -p 生效?), 检查 1 上的防火墙规则, 等等
 * nyfair 昨天翻出了一罐不知道什么时候买的阿华田，都变成巧克力了，你们说要不要尝一口试试？
<felixonmars> 阿华田是什么...
<roylez> huntxu: 苹果好狠，局域网里面看到Windows的机器，图标就是那蓝屏的样子....
<slucx> onlylove_: 图我有，就是不知道那个长方形的是啥接口
<huntxu> roylez: 你都混进去苹果局域网了
<onlylove_> slucx: 上面那个，usb VGA displayport expresscard usb
<roylez> huntxu: 哥是用 mbp retina 的
 * palomino|working slaps roylez with his mbp retina
<onlylove_> slucx: 现在很多本子都没expresscard，就是那种PC卡
<huntxu> roylez: 友乎，壕
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 你居然主动出蹄
<roylez> huntxu: 友你妹
<palomino|working> 先下手为强 onlylove_
<palomino|working> 苹果的新imac啥时候出货啊
<huntxu> palomino|working: 拜 hao of the haos
<palomino|working> ?_?
<onlylove_> felixonmars: wps是个人版，不能在公司用
<felixonmars> 哦哦~
<felixonmars> 点个蜡烛
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 人说你是万壕之壕
<slucx> 我就用过苹果的一个产品，就是ipad mini2, 感觉很水
<onlylove_> felixonmars: 但是我机器卡啊，wps快啊
<palomino|working> 擦，谁啊 onlylove_
<stardiviner> 很多人说啊
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 难道你不是土豪马？
<felixonmars> onlylove_: 节哀...
<stardiviner> 我也连带着这么认为了。。。
<stardiviner> 传说啊
<palomino|working> 显然不是啊 onlylove_
<felixonmars> 诶, 听说 palomino|working 是壕中之壕, 我特地来此膜拜
<WhiteMoOn> felixonmars: 2 ping 192.168.0.11 通了，但ping 其网关不通，1的eth0 是192.168.0.11
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我只是解释下 hao of the haos
<palomino|working> 好吧- -
<felixonmars> WhiteMoOn: 还是像配置方面的问题, ip forwarding 或者 iptables
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 很明显2只能ping自己的网关，出了gateway就没她时期了
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 事情
<felixonmars> WhiteMoOn: 想彻底排除 2 的问题的话, traceroute 一下看第一跳是不是 1
<slucx> onlylove_: 可以接串口
 * onlylove_ 拜32G内存16T硬盘双titan的4K土豪马
<onlylove_> slucx: 接啥看你插的啥卡
<onlylove_> slucx: 你可能没见过wcdma的PC猫
<slucx> 没见过
<onlylove_> slucx: 反正我见过那东西
<onlylove_> slucx: 那东西就和现在的3G上网卡似的
<slucx> 这个接口还有下面的那个扩展接口基本上没用
<onlylove_> slucx: 不过是PC口的
<kingbo> 现在有光纤无线路由器么？不是宽带模式的
<onlylove_> slucx: 其实挺好的，你只不过没有docking，所以觉得没用
<palomino|working> = = onlylove_
<onlylove_> slucx: docking可以扩展很多功能的，比方并口串口显示器接口USB接口
 * nyfair 拜32T内存16P硬盘双gigan的4M土豪马
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove_> nyfair: 4M是啥
 * felixonmars 拜32T内存16P硬盘双gigan的4M土豪马
<nyfair> 4m分辨率屏幕
<onlylove_> 4M……
<palomino|working> = =#
<huntxu> 醉了。。。
<eexp> gigan？是鸡 干？
<palomino|working> 对了话说我升级到14.10之后
<palomino|working> 接电视能选4k分辨率了
<huntxu> 拍个人相，直接看出DNA排列是么。。。
<eexp> 破马
 * palomino|working momo ee
<onlylove_> 对了，我得买个4G的笔记本条子去
<onlylove_> 晚上拆本子看内存型号去
<onlylove_> slucx: 你的x230多大内存的
<slucx> 8G
<onlylove_> slucx: 单条？还是两根
 * roylez (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * kingbo 一直耕坛在2G和4G内存上...要拜下万壕之壕了
<slucx> 两根
<slucx> 刚接了个串口卡，哈哈，可以用
<onlylove_> 算了，我买个4G的吧……不买单条8了
<slucx> onlylove_: 4+4双通道
<slucx> 估计8G不够用的时候这本子就该扔了
<eexp> roylez: 破马早上4k了。你比比。
<kingbo> 双通道真的很牛么？求指教
<onlylove_> kingbo: 对集成显卡来说不错，其余都是浮云
<roylez> eexp: 4K吗？金坷垃？
<jiero> roylez:  斤斤都是破马的血肉
<jiero> roylez:  破马的一切就是他的电脑
<gebjgd> 4k 有用麼
<eexp> 破马身上50亿根毛，4k算啥，扯一把就几万根。
<slucx> 我刚用上1080p
<eexp> 一根毛一块钱
<jiero> gebjgd: 10% 的性能提升值得50% 的资金投入 -这就是游戏玩家
<kingbo> 4k会不会闪得更厉害，眼睛坏得更快？
<gebjgd> jiero, 4k玩遊戲？
 * onlylove_ 拜1080P壕 slucx
<slucx> onlylove_: 别人4k都要淘汰了
<jiero> gebjgd:  破马就是玩4k游戏的
<onlylove_> slucx: 我还在用1366
<slucx> onlylove_: 230这小屏费眼
<gebjgd> jiero,比如？
<gebjgd> jiero, 什麼遊戲必須要上4k?
<jiero> gebjgd:  没有必须啊，只是 破马想要
<onlylove_> slucx: 我15寸的1366，现在想，如果是1600也许好点
<jiero>  gebjgd  问他
<gebjgd> onlylove_, fullhd必須的
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 落伍了
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 没必要上4K，上了4K双泰坦都渣了
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 可是15的屏1920真的看不清
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我觉得屏应该和分辨率配套
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 15.6 fullhd
<sjd_zeus> ll
<slucx> onlylove_: 不经常移动的话，外接吧
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 老实说，我不喜欢16比9的带鱼，我还是喜欢16比10
<eexp> onlylove_: 明显你带眼镜
<slucx> 我用了4年的16：10 17寸的屏
<onlylove_> eexp: 有区别么
<eexp> 镜框限制了视角。你没旁观功能了。
<slucx> eexpresscard 串口比较方便啊
<onlylove_> 顺便吐槽下nv的optimus
<onlylove_> eexp: 无框的呢
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_谁让你土豪，用双显卡了
<slucx> 直接扩展了两个串口
<eexp> 那也看不清边上
<eexp> 啥设备还用串口。 slucx
<slucx> eexp: 平时调试东西串口比较多啊
<eexp> 通讯行业？
<slucx> 半通讯行业
<eexp> 还在调AT？
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 毛，昨天被拉去干苦力，2400的笔记本都双显卡
<slucx> 我们的设备都是串口的啊，你然你咋整uboot
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 什麼筆記本  求介紹
<onlylove_> eexp: 单片机啥的
<onlylove_> gebjgd: dell insprion 15 3521
<eexp> usb2com不一样嘛
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_噱头，现在随便一个垃圾笔记本都双显卡
<eexp> 只通讯行业需要标准的串口
<gebjgd> slucx, 早就usb轉了
<WhiteMoOn> felixonmars  还是iptables了
<eexp> 需要RTS DTS？ slucx
<jiero> eexp 好风景
<slucx> eexp: 个别需要
<eexp> jiero: 你又闲了，来照相给我们看看
<slucx> 我平时也usb转的
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 因为intel在U里面放了显卡，没办法
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_现在intel的hd4000以上的显卡还凑合了
<roylez> eexp: 你又闲了啊
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 可是我老觉得那东西要占用CPU资源……虽然应该不占
<nyfair> 别闹，那只是卖cpu强行捆绑的垃圾
<eexp> roylez: 你最近不乱发照片了
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 你知道，过去的集成显卡占用CPU的
<eexp> nyfair: 啥。intel集成的多好。
<eexp> 不浪费
<nyfair> eexp: 那东西也叫显卡？
<onlylove_> exp: 那东西也叫显卡？
<nyfair> eexp: 几年前的游戏都卡到死
<eexp> 当然叫。难道EVGA卡不是显卡？
<onlylove_> 咦，少打了个e
<nyfair> eexp: 以前是，今天是垃圾
<sjd_zeus> intel hd4000以上的显卡玩个游戏啥的也没啥问题呀，关键是省电呀
<eexp> 4000系列，蛮好的
<sjd_zeus> mac air都是用的intel显卡
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 你以为是连连看啊
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 我的问题是……驱动！
<sjd_zeus> 现在都出5000系列了
<eexp> 可以跑quake
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 还有，双卡的不能关掉nv的
<sjd_zeus> 直接在bios里面将独立显卡给关掉了
<eexp> 跑不了的游戏，那是游戏渣。
<nyfair> 在linux频道说游戏，我也是醉了
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 当然，thinkpad可以，但是其他的不行
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_我的笔记本也是双显卡，可以在bios里面关掉独显的
<sjd_zeus> lenovo的本子
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 啥机器
<sjd_zeus> lenovo u410-ise
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 啥bios
<onlylove_> 我记得那啥insyde的不可以，功能简陋到爆
<slucx> 估计现在很少人用eexpresscard了
<eexp> slucx: 贵死的。谁要嘛
<onlylove_> slucx: 你都不认识，当然很少有人用
<slucx> 而且eexpresscard的很贵
<slucx> 嗯，是 eexp
<sjd_zeus> phoenix的bios
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 求教：linux下开发qt程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465068 在linux开发qt程序，但是不使用IDE，自己makefile如何搞？求入门指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 vinllen — 2014-10-20 15:24
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 你看，一眼就看出是好东西，insyde的破烂BIOS，大概便宜？现在的新机器基本都是它
<yunfan> onlylove_: 小心诶博啦病毒
 * sjd_zeus 我这个本本用了2年了，没出现过任何不适
<yunfan> 我这里靠近义乌  也有风险  tmd
 * sjd_zeus 就是硬盘小
 * WhiteMoOn 我是台式机。。
<jiero> eexp 我想要还信用卡了。
<jiero> eexp 没钱了
 * jiero 怎么办呢。
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 我吐槽下，你那610M可能还不如U带的显卡
<eexp> jiero: 你没单位担保的。谁鸟你。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 信用卡壕，在不
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_无所谓了，反正我也不用
<onlylove_> yunfan: 如果有，我就辞掉工作，安心呆屋里
<onlylove_> yunfan: 或者干脆回家
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_平时办公和娱乐，根本用不到独立显卡，还费电，干脆关掉了
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_:  我都没买过笔记本，台式机集显 1T 16GB
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 而且那显卡……就是个废，真不如I7的核显
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_: CPU i3
<yunfan> onlylove_: 等到你都得到确认消息了 估计也跑不掉了
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 有房子的才用台式机，笔记本都是北漂
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_: 连显示器 2800样子，技嘉的板子
 * sjd_zeus 等ssd白菜价，换个大点的硬盘
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_: 即使笔记本也要接个键盘
<eexp> sjd_zeus: 傻，去买10年的vps，还双ssd
<nyfair> vps没隐私
<eexp> 数据全部远程。
<slucx> onlylove_: 230也没啥扩展价值了
<eexp> 。。
 * sjd_zeus 本子里面还有一个硬盘槽位，就是接口线比较奇葩，市场上买不到，找Lenovo售后不单卖
<sjd_zeus> 要vps干嘛
<sjd_zeus> 网络不好有啥用
<nyfair> 有人一起联机玩游戏吗
<sjd_zeus> nyfair 啥游戏
<eexp> nyfair: 你会quake?
<jiero> eexp  nyfair  onlylove_  sjd_zeus  roylez http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1614270
<jiero> nyfair:  联机玩五子棋还是六子棋？
<eexp> ç ´hub
<onlylove_> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41526
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果Yosemite收集用户数据
<eexp> 速度很差的。 jiero
<nyfair> eexp: 你胸太小不要说话
<sjd_zeus> jiero 这玩意有嘛用
<eexp> 估计 nyfair 玩娘炮游戏
<jiero> sjd_zeus:  。。。就是图啊就是图啊。
 * jiero 碾压 sjd_zeus
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 放雷电劈我！
<nyfair> 呵呵，真无聊
<onlylove_> nyfair: vps没有，水果机一样没不是
<WhiteMoOn> nyfair: 游聚上打街霸去吧
 * sjd_zeus 太浪费电力了
<slucx> eexp: 你现在用啥WM？
<eexp> unity
<WhiteMoOn> gnome 怎么用快捷打开 菜单啊
<WhiteMoOn> 鼠标被人拔走了。。
<slucx> 我打算换一个WM
<alvin_rxg> ctrl + esc?
<WhiteMoOn> alvin_rxg: 打不开
<WhiteMoOn> alvin_rxg: alt+F2 算了
<alvin_rxg> ctrl + alt + 1
<WhiteMoOn> alvin_rxg:  这个锁屏
<alvin_rxg> ctrl + alt + f1 ....
<alvin_rxg> my sorry
<slucx> eexp: onlylove_ 上ssd没？
<slucx> 如果上ssd只系统安装ssd上，home还是挂机械硬盘啊？
<eexp> slucx: 是这样的
<onlylove_> slucx: 没钱
 * sjd_zeus 全SSD才叫爽呢
<eexp> dell xps 14.
<onlylove_> slucx: ssd容量小，home挂在机械盘就是
<sjd_zeus> eexp dell的散热咋样
<eexp> 没发现散热。
<slucx> eexp: onlylove_ usr大了128G ssd估计也够呛
<eexp> 反正没热过
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41528
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究人员研制对抗埃博拉的机器人
 * sjd_zeus 我一个奇葩同事，480G ssd,2G内存，vista系统，i3的cpu
<slucx> 230只能用msata
<eexp> 还在喂死它？
<onlylove_> slucx: 你还能用，我要想用得往主板上焊，因为，主板上有这么个位置，但是是空的
<slucx> onlylove_: 没焊插槽吧，自己焊插槽
<jackness> slucx, 你是弄硬件的啊
<jackness> 好厉害啊
<jackness> freeflying, imadper呢？
<jzp113> 480G ssd?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 设置vps的代理服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465070 现在有个问题是怎么设置vps的全局http和https代理服务器 在ubuntu桌面版上有个设置全局代理的地方gui界面。我想知道这样设置以后是修改的哪里？ 不想知道http_proxy 变量设置的方法 以及修改 /etc/apt/apt.conf文件 在此谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢了。 或者iptables对 网卡eth0 出口的80 数据 强制使用vpn的ppp0地址放出 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjphhw — 2014-10-2 …
<sjd_zeus> 嗯
<onlylove_> jackness: imadper回家养鱼去了
<jzp113> 额 我也想搞个ssd
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/1043582.html
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【三星840EVO系列 120G MSATA固态硬盘(MZ-MTE120)】三星（SAMSUNG） 840EVO系列 120G MSATA固态硬盘(MZ-MTE120)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:599.00
<jackness> onlylove_, 为什么啊 他不是在红帽子吗？
<slucx> 还是不买了，真贵
<onlylove_> jackness: 养鱼比写代码赚钱
<eexp> jackness: imadper不是卖螃蟹的嘛。
<jzp113> 把光驱不要了
<slucx> 你们谁嫌自己SSD小了一升级的话可以送给我
<jackness> onlylove_, 晕死，我还等他内推我进红帽子呢
<eexp> slucx: 别人不会挂tmp啊。笨
<slucx> eexp: 求送ssd
<eexp> 我的坏了，我都要留着当古董。
<WhiteMoOn> alvin_rxg:  我刚才init 3 下startx的，按了下直接退到cli了。
<eexp> 纪念意义啊。
<alvin_rxg> WhiteMoOn: 你要启动多个 X ？
 * sjd_zeus 我手上还有个IBM的4.86GB的笔记本硬盘
 * sjd_zeus 4200RPM
<WhiteMoOn> alvin_rxg: 本来不启动的
<eexp> WhiteMoOn: 你这nick是白摸上的意思？
<slucx> eexp: 我现在还有120G的windows，以后要是买ssd了就不要了
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡哒威武
<eexp> 你看一说这，乐乐来劲了。
<eexp> roylez: 发照片拉
<slucx> eexp: 如果加装ssd
<slucx> eexp: 如果加装ssd的话就直接一个分区装linux了？不再分区？
<eexp> ssd和win鸟关系。你咋扯一起了
<eexp> 一个人用，就不分
<eexp> 电影啥的，放ssd多浪费
<cherrot> 有谁了解openCL， linux平台上是不是AMD显卡对openCL支持更好？
<jiero> nyfair imtxc  eexp  alvin_rxg  onlylove_  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1614347 赞助我吧，我交不起相机钱了。
<slucx> eexp: swap boot放哪？
<eexp> 没swap了
<cherrot> 看国外的跑分有点疑惑 不一样的测试工具得出来的结果截然相反
<cherrot> jiero: 入我的
<slucx> eexp: 不要swap？
<jiero> cherrot: 赞助我吧 。。。
<eexp> 不要
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你拿什么回报
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  没什么回报。。。顶多把所有的东西丢到 wikimedia commons 上。
<eexp> jiero: 这啥小村子嘛
<cherrot> jiero: 着你拍的？
<WhiteMoOn> eexp: 你的nick是 饿饿xp？
<jiero> eexp: 深圳梧桐山下。
<jiero> cherrot:  我拍的啊
<eexp> WhiteMoOn: 乖。你还不会这样套路嘛
<eexp> jiero: 你怕一个裸照给 alvin_rxg 他喜欢奇特的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。女孩的裸照我还没要求过
<jiero> lol
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 交给你啦，拍 eexp 的裸照
<eexp> 你的呢
<jackness> 给我看看呢
<jackness> 裸照
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我去找 eexp
<jackness> jiero, 谁的裸照啊
<jackness> 我想看看
<jackness> jiero, 给我看看啊
<jiero> eexp: 不想吧别人搞成同性恋
<jiero> lol
 * jiero just joking
<jackness> 晕死
 * jackness 头晕
<eexp> http://pics.dmm.co.jp/mono/movie/adult/migd603/migd603pl.jpg
<slucx> onlylove_: 不知道阿当壕的230有没有加ssd
<eexp> jiero 的 lp 照片
<jackness> 我靠，av的封面啊
<jiero> eexp: 胡扯
<jackness> eexp, 你太牛了啊
<eexp> jackness: 你咋知道的？你蛮熟悉嘛
<jackness> eexp, 我av看得多
<eexp> 我举报你去。 jackness
 * jiero 都不会夸别人漂亮。
<jackness> eexp, 举报好了
<jiero> 哈哈
<jackness> eexp, 我不怕你
<gebjgd> jackness, 你傻吧 你以爲這裏是qq 還舉報
<eexp> 额。还这么牛
<eexp> gebjgd: 你跳出来干嘛
<gebjgd> eexp, 蛋疼
<jiero> eexp:  gebjgd 不就是在这里么。。。
<jackness> gebjgd, 呵呵，我反正不怕他举报我，我是影卫
<gebjgd> jackness, 影衛是什麼
<tryit> eexp, faint，我家里人都在……打开了你的图片
<eexp> tryit: 额。。。。
<jackness> gebjgd, 我是胡锦涛总书记的影子的护卫，哪里有影子哪里就有我
<jiero> eexp: 都是你，我们该踢了你
<gebjgd> eexp, 你害人不淺
<nyfair> freeflying: 侯总，快把ee踢了
<eexp> 你这没文化的。你不会看url啊。 tryit  lol
<gebjgd> jackness, 虎勁套是誰？
<slucx> tryit: 擦，我还在公司呢，我都打开了
<roylez> nyfair: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1267535_2#autoplay=1
<jiero> eexp: 谁知道那是啥！
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 【定格动画】少主开着高达来了！！！（对比版已出）  2 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<tryit> slucx, ...
<kingbo> 这里还兴爆照的...
<nyfair> gebjgd: 吸精瓶不知道？
<eexp> nyfair: 我把你踢了
<tryit> eexp, 没注意
<jackness> gebjgd, 你装傻啊，不是中国人啊，连自己国家主席都不知道
<gebjgd> nyfair, 知道
<gebjgd> jackness, 還真不是
<slucx> tryit: 幸亏手快
<tryit> slucx, me too
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vBGOrI6yBk
 * roylez (╯‵□′)╯︵┻━┻ palomino|working
<^k^> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ System Of A Down - Sugar - YouTube
<eexp> palomino|working: 你基友叫你呢
<jiero> gebjgd nyfair  吸精瓶？那是什么。。。虽然
<jackness> gebjgd, 你是哪里人啊
<eexp> jackness: gebjgd 啊。是最淫荡的德国华裔。
<eexp> roylez: 我发现一个人了。 hoxi...
<slucx> 光装linux的话可以买个很下的SSD
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请问在cups下怎么用lp命令打印出中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465073 我用的是ubuntu系统，用cups来配置打印机，用lp命令打印文本文件。打印英文都没问题，但是打印中文的话要么是乱码，要么干脆就跳过不打。用gedit打印的话都没问题，中文支持的很好
<nyfair> 你們滯納人的智商都是負數，我們呆灣人的智商是你們的兩倍
<slucx> 我现在/才用了8G
<eexp> slucx: 标准12G，啥都够了。
<eexp> nyfair: 你变呆望人了？
<slucx> eexp: 那128 ssd岂不是浪费了
<jiero> eexp: nyfair 是台独支持分子呀
<eexp> 买那么大干嘛
<eexp> 额。台独的？那打倒先。
<gebjgd> nyfair, 求合體
<jiero> eexp: 我也是啊
<eexp> 你反正精神不正常。放过你。 jiero
<jiero> 台湾还是自己混混好了，自己玩吧
<nyfair> eexp: クズ
<eexp> lol
<eexp> nyfair: 死家伙。
<eexp> 又变日本鬼子了
<slucx> eexp: 你用的多大的？我在京东上没看到比128小的
<eexp> slucx: 好像是24G的
<slucx> eexp: 只将系统放SSD上性能会好？linux对用户的home分区访问不是也挺多的？
<eexp> home通常放大文件。巨大的文件。何必ssd
<eexp> 启动才重要
<eexp> 5秒启动
<slucx> eexp: 可以home放ssd,然后把机械硬盘弄一块挂home下
<eexp> 。。你自己折腾
<slucx> eexp: 启动都是浮云，主要是平时使用的体验
<jusss> onlylove_: vmware sucks
<slucx> eexp: 哪能买到小的？
<eexp> taobao?
<xtudian> vbox
<gebjgd> jusss, qemu
<jusss> gebjgd: win2k竟然不识别exfat
<jiero> eexp:  破ee，给我20元吃饭
<jiero> lol
<eexp> jiero: 你发照片先
<jiero>  eexp 什么照片啊
<eexp> 你捡肥皂的照片
<jiero> eexp:  http://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:ListFiles/Luojie-dune&ilshowall=1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: File list - Wikimedia Commons
<jiero> eexp 捡肥皂？
<xtudian> -_-||
<jiero> 那是啥？
<xtudian> 我身抹额都没看到
<xtudian> ╮（╯＿╰）╭
<eexp> 没一个好玩的。 jiero
<jiero> eexp: 本来就是记事的。。。
<nyfair> exfat驱动还得上fuse，linux就是贱
<nyfair> yunfan: win10好用么？
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜见牛牛姐
<happyaron> eexp: 拜见ee
<happyaron> jiero: 拜见罗姐
<jiero> 。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见超级无敌大菊苣
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉蓉蓉。
<eexp> 哈皮今天这么高兴？找到新妹子了？
<huntxu> happyaron: 你敢把你新女友的照片贴出来看吗
<jiero> huntxu: remote壕，在家玩，今天没报名参加高尔夫球比赛？
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> eexp huntxu 我真没有啊。。
<jiero> happyaron: 哇，蓉蓉终于成功的劈开了自己的双腿
<eexp> happyaron: 再去大学。好多哦。
<freeflying> happyaron: 搜狗拼音在优山美地里有很多问题
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐你这是啥。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 优山美地是啥
<happyaron> eexp: 好的。。
<jiero> happyaron: 你的学校那么大
<eexp> 我头几天去看了下。真多。 happyaron
<jiero> happyaron: 新人妹子那么多
<happyaron> jiero: 可我真的单着呢。。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 冰天雪地裸體360度叩頭拜见超級宇宙無敵之霹靂阿蓉菊苣！
<jiero> happyaron: 只是因为你不出去而已。
<happyaron> eexp: 你说师大么。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 。。。我败了。。
<eexp> 湖大
<happyaron> eexp: 后来一直没去啊
<xtudian> 新人一枚
<eexp> 你上次只去过湖大啊。 happyaron
<felixonmars> nyfair: 其实 linux 的 exfat fuse 驱动毛病多多, 推荐非 fuse 那个.
<happyaron> eexp: 问题是我去过师大啊
<eexp> nnnnnnnnnnnd
<slucx> eexp: 我估计我这本子msata比机械硬盘快不了多少
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> nihui: 拜见泥灰
<felixonmars> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姬
<eexp> slucx: 换了
<felixonmars> nihui: 拜见泥挥
<slucx> eexp: 没钱换
<xtudian> ⊙▽⊙
<xtudian> 这么多妹纸
<felixonmars> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒~妹子壕
<nihui> 干嘛。。。
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见宇宙第一首席
<cherrot> felixonmars: 么么哒
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见面主席
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见康哥壕
<qiao> happyaron: happy 妞早～
<felixonmars> 么么哒 =3
<xtudian> 你这是要拜到啥时候
<eexp> 哈皮铁定昨天碰妹子了。这么高兴。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 为啥是面主席而不是桥主席...
<happyaron> qiao: 错了。。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 他曾经说自己写代码像面条
<happyaron> eexp: ...
<felixonmars> 诶, 面条么, 我想看(
<happyaron> eexp: 我还等您老人家介绍呢。。
<eexp> 我们这招人，才来了4个，2个可以的
<felixonmars> eexp: 快介绍, 介绍了之后 happyaron 就也是妹子壕了
<happyaron> eexp: 异地的不要
<happyaron> lol
<eexp> 啥叫异地
<slucx> eexp: 不会画板，我会写代码的要不要
<eexp> ？
<xtudian> 啥都不会的要不
<jusss> eexp: 你是boss吗？
<happyaron> eexp: 地理位置必须相同啊
<slucx> 发错了，不会画板，不会写代码的要不
<xtudian> lol 啥意思？
<eexp> 。。。我在和 happyaron 说妹子的事情。你们掺和啥。
 * slucx 求送ssd
<happyaron> eexp: 不理他们就好了
<slucx> eexp: 以捣乱为荣
<eexp> 这关系到DD生dd的事情。lol
<happyaron> 。。。。。。
<xtudian> 我会一点点C
<xtudian> 可以不
<eexp> happyaron: 难道你想丁克？
<alvin_rxg> 丁克是啥意思？
<eexp> @@@ 都一边去。
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:丁克 |丁克|：不生育人群|丁克|：药品商品名|丁克|：研究员... ... |丁克|添加义项. 这是一个多义词， 请在下列义项中选择浏览（共3个义项）. |丁克|：不生育人群 · |丁克|：药品商品名.
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: gj!
<happyaron> eexp: 不想啊
<happyaron> eexp: 我想成家
<eexp> 过来安家
<xtudian> 丁克？
<xtudian> 有志气
<felixonmars> 我大概已经丁克了吧...
<felixonmars> 问题是还缺个人来组成丁克...
 * sjd_zeus NND,当了一天的系统工程师，累死鸟
<jiero> 。。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 最后这句还能不能更精彩。。
<jiero> eexp: 我都没有那个未来选项。
<eexp> jiero: 你取向都不明确。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 233
<jiero> eexp: 都要
<felixonmars> happyaron: 要不我们来组成丁克? (大雾
<eexp> @@
<xtudian> 这也行？什么叫大概？
<eexp> felixonmars: 你先去百科看懂丁克的意思。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 我逃了。。
<felixonmars> eexp: 不就是 double income no kids 的家庭么...
<xtudian> 我觉得你应该先问他认为丁克啥意思
<onlylove_> happyaron: 丁克需要两个人，一个人不算
<eexp> felixonmars: 你在这号召，那不是搞基的意思？
<felixonmars> 对呀
<eexp> @@@@
<eexp> felixonmars: 那你和 jiero 去密谈。
<xtudian> 这明显暗示搞基嘛
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我说自己不丁克，没错啊
<felixonmars> 真是的, 一定要说这么直白多没情调
<felixonmars> (2333
<onlylove_> happyaron: 但是你说你想成家
<onlylove_> happyaron: 成家不就是结婚的意思么
<happyaron> onlylove_: 成家立业
 * kingbo 这...已经明确搞基了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 结婚，不要孩子，不就是dink
<kingbo> 社会进步真快
<onlylove_> happyaron: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41526
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我也没说不要孩子啊
<eexp> kingbo: lol
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果Yosemite收集用户数据
<kingbo> eexp: 回家lol
 * jiero 不明白
<xtudian> lol 啥意思啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 成家立业，孩子不算必需品
<felixonmars> onlylove_: 人家阿蓉以后是有责任有担当的好丈夫和好父亲
<xtudian> 俚语？
<felixonmars> xtudian: laugh out loud (大笑)
<happyaron> onlylove_: 但我没说不要啊
<onlylove_> felixonmars: 算了，不调侃他了
<xtudian> laugh out loud ?
<onlylove_> happyaron: 和成家没啥关系，你说你要成家，这边讲的是dink
<eexp> 额。难道 felixonmars 和 onlylove_ 是一伙的?
<kingbo> happyaron: 搞基可以找孕的
<felixonmars> eexp: 神马叫一伙的...
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你和 felixonmars 去dink吧
<happyaron> kingbo: 我不搞基
<happyaron> kingbo: 直男没办法
<eexp> felixonmars: 明显就是基？
<eexp> 言论自由，没办法啊。 happyaron
<felixonmars> eexp: onlylove_ 是基么, 我不知道啊...
<felixonmars> happyaron: 继续膜拜菊苣
<jiero> happyaron:  没关系，总有一天你会接受的~
<xtudian> 哈哈(≧▽≦)
<onlylove_> felixonmars: 哪个说我是基的！
<eexp> felixonmars: 你明显是把 onlylove_ 往那边带。
 * jiero 不会主动去搞基的，除非某天碰到了无法拒绝的
<felixonmars> onlylove_: eexp <=
<jiero> lol
<felixonmars> eexp: 哪有... 我是这个频道新人啦, 特地来混个脸熟的
 * jiero 就是疯子一样不会去主动恋爱的，除非某天碰到受不了的。
<diggzh> 由于体育挂科，我现在拿不到毕业证了。
<xtudian> 紫色的字体是怎么打出来的？
<felixonmars> xtudian: /me 么
<xtudian> jiero
<onlylove_> felixonmars: 偷偷说，ee才是，不但是，为了掩盖自己，还专门养了个孩子
<jiero> xtudian: 和你的客户端有关
<felixonmars> :O wow
<onlylove_> diggzh: 有补考
<jiero> diggzh:  你是小学生？
<xtudian> 我是手机客户端
<diggzh> 大学……
<jiero> xtudian: 手机客户端有无数？
<xtudian> 哪的大学
<kingbo> 回家了...
<diggzh> 内蒙古
<xtudian> 无数是啥？
<eexp> onlylove_: 额。踢踢你的屁股
<jiero> xtudian: 你觉得客户端就一种么
<^k^> xtudian: define:无数 指的是：1. 无法计算。极言其多。2. 没有限定的数量或规定的次数。3. 不知底细。如： 心中|无数|。...
<jiero> xtudian: 我就装过10种，不过都删除了
<xtudian> 内蒙的汉子体育都不及格……
<diggzh> 把体育老师惹了
<diggzh> 想要钱，我没给。
<xtudian> ……
<xtudian> 10种⊙▽⊙
<xtudian> 我就找到三种
 * xtudian hello
<happyaron> jiero: 那你和他们搞吧。。
<xtudian> 好基友，一被子
<jiero> happyaron:  我不会主动搞基的呀
<xtudian> (≧▽≦)
<jusss> onlylove_: 我大学体育也挂了，差点不给毕业证
<happyaron> jiero: 让 felixonmars 拉你搞
<happyaron> jiero: 或者让 onlylove_ 拉你搞
<felixonmars> happyaron: 喂喂, 人家又不是种马...
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你们整天基来基去的，得多无聊？
<jiero> happyaron:  今年之前我从没想过自己会有恋爱的感觉，有我也会控制住；但是今年真的有脱离自己控制的事情发生了。 所以鄙视你
<onlylove_> felixonmars: 为啥我觉得 happyaron 是种马
<xtudian> 基情四射
<jiero> onlylove_:  。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 你那现在是早上5点吧，不睡觉？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 跟我没啥关系
<yunfan> nyfair: 我哪知道 你去试试就是了
<happyaron> jiero: 鄙视我干嘛
<happyaron> jusss: 睡太早了，醒了
<jiero> happyaron: 为什么，我忘了
<WhiteMoOn> felixonmars: onlylove_ jiero  你们是不是心中都有一座断背山啊
<happyaron> jiero: 要鄙视，请鄙视 imadper 和 imtxc 这种妹子壕
<^k^> happyaron:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<jiero> 。。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 来帽子，我要把你和 WhiteMoOn 都踢掉！
<jiero> imtxc: 鄙视你。妹子壕
<xtudian> kappa
<happyaron> onlylove_: 做不到啊
 * WhiteMoOn 咋用命令把一个窗口切到另外一个workspace啊。gnome
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/1033506.html#product-detail
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【金胜M300系列】金胜（Kingshare） M300系列 32G MSATA 固态硬盘 （KM300032SSD）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:109.00
<WhiteMoOn> *快捷键
<^k^> alvin_rxg, .. 休息一下 ..  17:03
<alvin_rxg> 发生了什么？
<xtudian> 加安特的是？？？
<xtudian> 管理员？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: whatz up?
<xtudian> Chinese thanks
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。
<sjd_zeus> hi
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  17:07
<sjd_zeus> 调戏下小K下班
<xtudian> 小K 是？？？
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 有多远呢？  17:08
<alvin_rxg> 好像机器人是多线程的，内存没释放好？
<xtudian> robot ?
<diggzh> quit
<alvin_rxg> xtudian: 是的， ^k^ 是别人写的机器人.
<xtudian> 这么牛
<xtudian> 你跟我说话怎么弄出来的？
<alvin_rxg> xtudian: 新人？
<xtudian> 恩
<xtudian> 真●新人
<alvin_rxg> xtudian: 先敲一下对方名字的前一两个字母，然后 tab 补全，跟 bash 的补全差不多
<xtudian> 不好意思
<xtudian> 还有其他的方法吗
 * sjd_zeus bash最近亮了
<cherrot> http://item.jd.com/1018815.html HIS A卡 满99减9  超值价~
<alvin_rxg> 其他什么方法？
<xtudian> 爪机没Tab
<xtudian> ≥﹏≤
<cherrot> xtudian: 没啥不好意思的  手机的话看客户端如何支持的了
<alvin_rxg> xtudian: 啥子客服端？应该于哦模拟的 tab 键。
<cherrot> xtudian: yaaic 应该支持
<xtudian> Androirc
<alvin_rxg> android terminal 是 vol up 加上 t
<WhiteMoOn> cherrot: 手机端irc 用过一段时间。。没啥好的
<xtudian> 主要是方便啊
<WhiteMoOn> 有什么大事手机上irc聊的。
<cherrot> WhiteMoOn: 很少用手机上irc了
<xtudian> 无聊……所以用手机
<WhiteMoOn> xtudian:  手机上装个微信就差不多了.
<xtudian> 微信用腻了
<xtudian> irc 刚用，新鲜感还没退呢
<alvin_rxg> xtudian: 用着 irc 是不是有黑客的感觉？
<WhiteMoOn> xtudian: 这里既没妹子又没图片，你还不如装skype呢
<xtudian> Skype 是啥？
<xtudian> 语音聊天软件？
<xtudian> 我用vol up t 怎么是上一句话啊
<xtudian> 想学黑客
<if_e1se> 各位兄台，有用 firefox 的么？你们能打开豆瓣音乐么？
<xtudian> 这不没人教嘛
<if_e1se> 我这边，打不开，加载 flash 播放器后没反映了。
<if_e1se> 我测试了一下 fedora 和 gentoo 下都是这个德行。。。
<xtudian> 确实是从黑客电影里知道的irc
<xtudian> (^_^)
<if_e1se> 求测试。
<^k^> xtudian: define:Skype Stay in touch with your family and friends for free on |Skype|. Download |Skype| today to chat and call on desktop and mobile.
<alvin_rxg> xtudian: 在你的 linux 系统里边装一个 cmatrix 然后运行，就是黑客了 :D
<WhiteMoOn> xtudian: 你们太年轻了。。2000年的时候，国内各大irc频道 拉皮条的都会用。
<xtudian> ……
<yunfan> WhiteMoOn: 我知道 163
<alvin_rxg> 163 聊天室
<xtudian> cmatix 是啥
<alvin_rxg> xtudian: 模仿黑客帝国的背景
<xtudian> 我擦，要实际点的
<xtudian> 模仿没意思
<WhiteMoOn> yunfan:  我以前一直在 pchome  #VB 跟abii 混的。
<xtudian> 德国现在几点？
<alvin_rxg> Mon Oct 20 11:21:22 CEST 2014
<xtudian> 差六个小时呢
 * slucx 谁在用230 + ssd 告诉我msata2的SSD性能会好吗？
<slucx> 值不值得升级
<alvin_rxg> msata 不都是用来做 cache 的么？
 * WhiteMoOn linux下用putty，feel good.
<alvin_rxg> WhiteMoOn: linux 有现成的 ssh 了，还需要 putty 啊…
<WhiteMoOn> alvin_rxg:  做反向代理方便啊，不用敲命令了。
<alvin_rxg> WhiteMoOn: 你是说 ssh tunnel ？还是 ssh reverse ?
<WhiteMoOn> alvin_rxg: tunnel
<alvin_rxg> ...
<WhiteMoOn> alvin_rxg: ssh的 tunnel 命令我从来都没记住过。
<alvin_rxg> WhiteMoOn: 不用啥特别的记住的，就是一个  -D 然后端口号码。没了。
<alvin_rxg> ssh -D 8888 usr@remote
<WhiteMoOn> 呃 ， meaculpa 以前告诉我一大串
<alvin_rxg> WhiteMoOn: 可能你当时告诉他的需求不一样？现在只要一个 tunnel  就可以了？
<WhiteMoOn> alvin_rxg: 那我可以了
<WhiteMoOn> 现在weibo人气已经到冰点了。。。
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 和刚那小朋友说说telnet上bbs会不会吓到他 cc yunfan
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_: 复旦和水木的BBS还在吧
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_:  让他先把nethack 通关先。
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 复旦，水木，北大都在好像，别和我说北大没了，我记得南大和饮水也在？反正在就是了，不过都是web访问了，telnet也是建议ssh的
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 你还去过pchome的irc，我就去过当地的，嗯，那时候兴趣是仙剑……对网络么……oicq？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你就忽悠吧
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我真试过telnet上 结果发现 freenode的wating时间特别短 不够你手动输入的
<yunfan> 不过 efnet可以
 * WhiteMoOn 下班，明天见
<onlylove_> yunfan: 忽悠啥，说的是bbs
<xtudian> 吃饱啦就是爽
<nyfair> 这年头真有一本正经用telnet上bbs的人？
<xtudian> bbs 是啥？
<xtudian> telnet是啥？
<ruifeng> 用telnet 上bbs又是啥  ?
<^k^> xtudian: define:bbs Welcome to the California |Board of Behavioral Sciences| website. We license LMFTs, LCSWs,LEPs, and LPCCs. We register Marriage and Family Therapist ...
<ruifeng> 这个真心不知道
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我觉得我遇到了一群装傻充愣的
 * onlylove_ 吃饭下班
<xtudian> onlylove_, 我是菜鸟
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=318801
<^k^> ⇪ ti: qBittorrent中发现迅雷用户，不知道这速度算不算吸血～～ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: sei.gongzhengrong
<xtudian> \q
<^k^> xtudian: define:telnet not defined.
<yunfan> onlylove_: 社会就这样
 * jiero 什么都不知道
 * jiero 什么都不着调
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<xtudian> ⊙﹏⊙
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我一个前同事去了家用cloure的公司 由于会clojure的实在太少 所以他们面试不要求你会 clojure 额
<yunfan> onlylove_: 但是可以开20k
<xtudian> 哇塞
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我准备拿到驾照也去投简历 到时候混魔都去
<xtudian> 这么牛
<xtudian> 新手问下魔都是啥
<xtudian> yunfan, 魔都是啥
<yunfan> xtudian: 西贡码头
<xtudian> yunfan, 还是不懂
<yunfan> xtudian: 好的
<xtudian> yunfan, USA ?
<jiero> cherrot:  我想 众筹翻译 Darktable ，要 ￥1000，实在没钱了。。。
 * jiero 看着2800的账单。。。愁啊。。。
<jiero> xtudian: 。。。
<xtudian> jiero, 你知道？
<jiero> xtudian: 我准备屏蔽你
<jiero> xtudian:  鄙视手机党~
<macint0sh> 我来了
<cherrot> jiero: darktable现在翻译率很高了啊  我也在偶尔提交新的翻译版本
<xtudian> 为啥
<cherrot> jiero: 入了个显卡  不然出片太慢了。。
<jiero> cherrot: 就搞优化拉~ 我出片更慢。。。根本出不了了。。。
<jiero> cherrot:  没关系，我就说维护3个月。
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜土豪
<happyaron> cherrot: 集显路过
<cherrot> jiero: dt wiki上有很多预置的 styles 一键lomo神马的哄妹子好容易 lol
<jiero> cherrot: 嗯。
<cherrot> happyaron:  我的电脑实在太老了 升i5又没钱 只好先入个显卡撑着
 * jiero 现在还纠结怎么办
<jiero> lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 你的钱都全幅了是么。。
<jiero> happyaron: 他出了 d7000 就有钱了
 * jiero 的全部钱拿出来买了1550的XQ1，终于可以出RAW了！！！
<cherrot> happyaron: 嗯。。现在穷死了
<happyaron> cherrot: 罗姐说得对，d7k
<jiero> cherrot: 我欠了2500。。。
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-9-20/9342e98e-0679-4e4e-b84c-0791deb927ca.jpg
<cherrot> jiero: 便宜出给你呀~
<jiero> cherrot: 我都要darktable众筹换饭钱，怎么。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 如果我众筹到了。。。我考虑把我爸的D90套装卖了+钱换你的。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 不看好你 lol
<jiero> cherrot 对啊。
<jiero> cherrot 关键 darktable windows 不能用。。。突然想起恋爱
<jiero> 来。
<happyaron> lol
<cherrot> jiero: mac能用就足够了
<jiero> cherrot: 好吧。
<roylez> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1223915
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 兰博基尼搭讪美女 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<roylez> cherrot: 你用mac？
<jiero> roylez:  话说，我不喜欢汽车
<roylez> jiero: 我只是告诉你泡妞的正确方法，如果你只是挑皮囊的话
<jiero> roylez: 噢。我只看脑袋。
<roylez> jiero: 是看脸吧
<jiero> roylez: 不是。
<cherrot> roylez: 不用啊  没钱
<jusss> roylez: 送我mba吧
<jusss> 想换个本，轻薄 高分屏即可，cpu不要求，不要独显
<roylez> jusss: 轻薄高分屏，mbp retina，你值得拥有
<jusss> roylez: 带n卡吗？不用独显
<roylez> jusss: intel
<jusss> roylez: 好，你买了送我
<jusss> 我就勉为其难的接受了
<jusss> 太贵的买不起
<jusss> 那个什么超级本怎么样
<jusss> roylez: 我发现个特点，女的都不耐看
<jusss> 第一次看很漂亮
<happyaron> jusss: 因为你不爱啊
<happyaron> jusss: 爱了就耐看了
<jusss> happyaron: 精辟
<jusss> happyaron: 因为我看到的都是别人的
<jusss> 第一次看的别人的对象感觉真漂亮
<jusss> 第二次第三次再看，哎呀，真丑…
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 减肥减掉了几两了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 靠 你天天在實驗室這麼清閒
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯，如果跑公司实习的话，就没得清闲了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 淫蕩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 下流
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给你看一下我淫荡了半天的成果 http://uploadpie.com/DRJKX
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 错了，刚是旧版。  http://uploadpie.com/mlu33
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超強  java
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<roylez> gebjgd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327749
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 你还记得彩虹糖的梦吗？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<gebjgd> roylez, 上班呢 別鬧
<roylez> alvin_rxg: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1487549
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ IPhone简直就是垃圾!!! - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • INTER+NVIDIA有谁能看看这到底是哪里冲突？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465076 INTER+NVIDIA GT630M 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 注意，根据正则表达式 nvidia* 选中了 nvidia-331-dev 注意，根据正则表达式 nvidia* 选中了 n
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 增肥了5斤
<jusss> 现在要写一个字符串拼接过程，但是需要先写一个颠倒头尾列表的过程
<jusss> 还是直接用reverse呢
<if_e1se> 求测试 linux 下 firefox 是否能正常加载：http://music.douban.com/artists/player/
<^k^> if_e1se: ⇪ 豆瓣音乐人
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你现在应该每天出去跑一个小时
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那样会死的更快
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 石家庄这破城市的污染
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 早晨和下午 晚上一样 全尼玛雾霾
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那就健身房跑两个小时
<jusss> 连中午都木有阳光
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 太贵
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 这点投资还嫌贵啊
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我那个reverse想出来咋写了
<jusss> al
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我发的这点钱就够吃个饭
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 上个月就发了800
<jusss> 错了
<jusss> 1200
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你每天吃饭多少钱呀？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 30
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 杭州一年健身卡 3000 上下
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 正好，每个月 250块钱可以去健身房的。剩下 50块钱随便花
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我又没在杭州
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 石家庄的健身房会比杭州贵么？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我交房租呀
<alvin_rxg> 1200 - 900， 交 300块钱房租？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 400
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那就花个 50 块钱去买个健身垫，然后照着网上的教程每天做运动。
<jusss> ....
<nlabw> :)
<nlabw> smecin-0x71> come to #nlabw.org
<nlabw> <smecin-0x71> :)
<nlabw> <smecin-0x71> visit Our Research
<nlabw> <smecin-0x71> http://nlabw.wordpress.com
<^k^> nlabw: ⇪ National Laboratory Of The World | 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team
<nlabw> :)
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 别呀
<jusss> 好不好容易来个
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 过两个小时你会发现，这个号被 freenode 官方屏蔽了
<jackness> freenode官方还会屏蔽的啊？
<iMadper> 我擦, 把ldd贴上去当博客....   hamo
<iMadper> hamo: 你那个变色的人名怎么弄得?
<slucx> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1033506.html#comments-list 这个怎样？
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【金胜M300系列】金胜（Kingshare） M300系列 32G MSATA 固态硬盘 （KM300032SSD）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:109.00
<hamo> iMadper: sha?
<iMadper> slucx: 买来干嘛? 用来拆解 + 研究ssd?
<slucx> iMadper: lol 当然是拿来用的
<slucx> 几块flash有啥好研究的
<iMadper> slucx: ssd的重点是主控啊
<slucx> iMadper: 没研究过，拿来用
<iMadper> slucx: 多花几百块买个能用的吧.
<slucx> iMadper: 就把系统弄上去，home放我原来机械硬盘上
<iMadper> slucx: 我知道, 多花几百块买个能用的吧.
<slucx> iMadper: 这个不好吗？
<iMadper> 多花几百块买个能用的吧.
<slucx> iMadper: 容量小？
<slucx> iMadper: 那推荐一个
<iMadper> slucx: m6m的mstata的
<slucx> iMadper: 我是stata2接口
<iMadper> slucx: sata3兼容sata2.
<slucx> 出M
<slucx> iMadper: 我是说性能会受限
<iMadper> slucx: 我知道啊.
<slucx> iMadper: M6M系列好像没小的
<iMadper> slucx: 32的没办法用. 我用过.
<slucx> iMadper: 光上系统的话够用啊，home不放
<slucx> 或者home里的大数据不放
<iMadper> slucx: 你愿意买就去买吧.
<iMadper> slucx: ssd掉速, 而且通道少的, 速度慢.
<slucx> iMadper: 那推荐一个
<slucx> iMadper: 预算有限啊，我主硬盘不换
<iMadper> slucx: 我都知道啊. 知道你不换硬盘, 知道你预算不够. 多花几百块买个能用的吧. 或者别换了, 凑合用吧.
 * jusss 就这充满雾霾的破地方，大晚上的大妈大爷们还在扭扭跳跳，
<slucx> iMadper: 230设计太2了，留了一个sata2的接口出来
<iMadper> slucx: thinkpad就是垃圾, 你买了一堆垃圾, 有啥好吐槽的.
<slucx> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1114070.html  m6m系列 msata接口就这一个
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【浦科特M6M系列 128G MSATA固态硬盘(PX-128M6M)】浦科特（PLEXTOR） M6M系列 128G MSATA固态硬盘(PX-128M6M)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:629.00
<jusss> iMadper: +10086!
<slucx> iMadper: 你用啥本子？哪个型号？我参考一下
<iMadper> slucx: 我用学生时代买的老本, 三四年了. hp的4230s
<jusss> iMadper: 用英语杂说来的，I can't agree with you any more!
<slucx> iMadper: 你刚毕业？
<iMadper> slucx: 毕业一年了都
<iMadper> slucx: 老了啊...
<slucx> iMadper: 自愧不如啊，我都毕业好几年了
<happyaron> slucx: http://item.jd.com/911619.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【金士顿MS200系列】金士顿(Kingston)MS200 60GB MSATA 固态硬盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:399.00
<iMadper> happyaron: ....
<iMadper> 399, 可以买建兴了吧?
<happyaron> iMadper: 他不是预算有限么，比kingshare强
<iMadper> happyaron: 你到了吗?
<happyaron> iMadper: 没呢
<iMadper> happyaron: 在哪儿呢?
<iMadper> happyaron: 等着你来做移植工作呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 建兴的SSD大垃圾
<happyaron> iMadper: 我这儿坏好几个了
<slucx> 看参数确实是好很多
<happyaron> iMadper: 移植毛线
<iMadper> happyaron: 当然, 建兴其实就是浦科特的低品控版本.
<happyaron> iMadper: ADATA也tmd垃圾
<iMadper> happyaron: 威刚啊, 我小时候威刚可有名了
<slucx> 各位壕送我一个吧
<slucx> 膜拜各位壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 现在也就是23线品牌, 不是2\3线, 是二十三线
<happyaron> iMadper: transcend没买过，还不知道。300以下的就这几个牌子还值得评论下吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 影驰
<happyaron> 也没买过
<iMadper> happyaron: 影驰战将系列  lol~
<hamo> happyaron: 拜小dd
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜小dd
<hamo> happyaron: 现在身在何方啊？
<happyaron> hamo: 拜蛤蟆
<iMadper> happyaron: 现在身在何方啊？
<happyaron> hamo: boston
<hamo> happyaron: 拜波士顿烧饼壕
<happyaron> maxell 低端也垃圾。
<iMadper> happyaron: 波士顿牛肉面, 多少钱一碗啊
<happyaron> 性能是另外的事了，容易坏扛不住。
<happyaron> iMadper: 没吃牛肉面。
<hamo> happyaron: 波士顿龙虾多少钱一只啊？
<iMadper> happyaron: 那边的羊杂汤多少钱一碗?
<happyaron> slucx: 这个性价比更高 http://item.jd.com/918607.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【英睿达CT120M500SSD1】英睿达(Crucial)M500系列 120G SATA3固态硬盘(CT120M500SSD1)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:429.00
<happyaron> hamo: 十几刀吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有
<hamo> happyaron: 拜龙虾壕
<iMadper> happyaron: m500不如840evo
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜龙虾壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 都没用过。三爽黑。
<happyaron> hamo iMadper ...
<happyaron> intel的稳定，杠杠的
<iMadper> happyaron: 价格也很屌啊
<happyaron> 是啊
<hamo> iMadper: 小dd这种壕，intel ssd买来垫桌角的
<iMadper> hamo: 是啊, 小dd这种壕，intel ssd买来垫桌角的
<slucx> 你们用过的给我介绍个
<happyaron> 都是 hamo iMadper 用坏的给我拿来垫桌角
<iMadper> slucx: 直接买个512的840evo, 然后回来刷固件
<happyaron> iMadper: 能刷成啥
<iMadper> happyaron: 修复bug而已.
<hamo> happyaron: 砖
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞.
<happyaron> iMadper hamo 赞
<happyaron> slucx: http://item.jd.com/1061264.html 这个估计超预算很多啊
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【英特尔530 系列固态硬盘 120G 简包SATA3接口 SSDSC2BW120A401】英特尔（Intel） 530 系列固态硬盘 120G 简包SATA3接口 SSDSC2BW120A401【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<hamo> happyaron: 正好你拿去垫桌角
<happyaron> slucx: 刚才那kingston我见人用过，很赞
<happyaron> hamo: 好的
<slucx> happyaron: 400那个吗？
<happyaron> slucx: msata的话kingston那个
<slucx> 我先在msata上配合机械硬盘用，等以后有钱了再吧sata3口上的主硬盘换了
<happyaron> slucx: 买个好msata的ssd的话，主硬盘就不用换了
<happyaron> 将就着做大容量存储即可。
<slucx> happyaron: 现在就是这想法，现在不换主硬盘
<slucx> 没钱啊
<slucx> 赚钱少，伤不起
<happyaron> slucx: 不如多攒点钱，直接买个240G或者更大的SSD，比一个一个换省钱。
<iMadper> happyaron: +1
<iMadper> slucx: 要么就去买intel 730 1tb的, 要么就什么都别买
<slucx> happyaron: 买来就把我的/挪过去
<slucx> 汗
<happyaron> iMadper: 那太剽悍了。。。
<iMadper> slucx: 我现在用的tlc的840evo, 还没刷修复性能bug的那个固件, 现在用的很爽了. 打字都不卡
<slucx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8601397/
<happyaron> slucx: 借个见人用过，也不错，http://item.jd.com/978160.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【闪迪SD6SF1M-128G】闪迪（SanDisk）X110系列 128GB MSATA企业级固态硬盘（SD6SF1M-128G）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:679.00
<happyaron> 性能爆sata位的intel 530
<hamo> 无货，此商品暂时售完，
<slucx> happyaron: 这个有点贵，大的对我来说浪费
<slucx> 看我的磁盘使用情况
<iMadper> 晟碟的ssd挺好的.
<slucx> iMadper: 打字都不卡？
<iMadper> slucx: ssd只能用一半容量
<happyaron> iMadper: 土豪。。
<hamo> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/carrier-advisory-group
<iMadper> slucx: 掉速度
<slucx> 我现在根分区才用8G
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Carrier Advisory Group | Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu
<happyaron> slucx: 可以把home移过去啊
<iMadper> hamo: sk都来了啊
<iMadper> slucx: emacs配置文件要过去啊.
<iMadper> slucx: 小文件随即读啊
<happyaron> slucx: 只把你备份的快播放硬盘上就行了
<slucx> happyaron: home肯定弄过去，但是大文件放到机械硬盘上
<happyaron> slucx: 要不然你也就开机开程序爽一下，干点啥还是特别慢
<slucx> happyaron: 电子书啊文档啊啥的都放机械硬盘
<slucx> 配置肯定ssd
<iMadper> happyaron: /usr什么的都过去了, 还是可以的. 然后内存分出一个G放firefox缓存.
<happyaron> iMadper: 我下午或者晚上到
<iMadper> happyaron: 好, 龙虾壕记得请我和hamo吃龙虾
<happyaron> iMadper: 我除了很大的文件外都在ssd了
<hamo> happyaron: 谢谢啊
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/911619.html  这个就一个了
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ 【金士顿MS200系列】金士顿(Kingston)MS200 60GB MSATA 固态硬盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:399.00
<slucx> iMadper: ff缓存我都放内存了
<iMadper> happyaron: 谢谢小dd的盛情款待.
<happyaron> iMadper hamo 谢谢啊，谢谢你们这么早就准备款待我
<happyaron> slucx: 那就换个呗。。
<happyaron> slucx: 镁光那120g的，或者妹子壕推荐的三丧，400出头。
<happyaron> iMadper: 你推荐那个是多少钱的
<slucx> 三星？
<iMadper> happyaron: 256g 700+
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> happyaron: 一步到位.
<happyaron> iMadper: 其实挺合适他的。。
<happyaron> 不过得再攒攒钱
<slucx> iMadper: 要是我的主次硬盘都是sata3那我就一步都位了
<happyaron> slucx: 在乎这些细节没用
<iMadper> slucx: 不要你的hdd了, 买个3.0的硬盘盒直接当移动硬盘了.
<iMadper> slucx: sata2和sata3对你来说没区别.
<happyaron> slucx: ^^^^^ +1
<iMadper> slucx: 不要考虑这个.
<happyaron> slucx: 你知道现在世界上服务器用的RAID卡几乎都只有sata2么。。
<slucx> 擦，jd没镁光
<iMadper> slucx: 840evo好过m500.
<iMadper> slucx: 但是m550我就不知道了
<happyaron> slucx: 你追求的是iops，又不是bandwidth，何况bandwidth也不是瓶颈。
<slucx> 500以内的推荐个吧
<hamo> happyaron: 不知道
<iMadper> slucx: 最大的推荐, 别换了.
<slucx> 现在我花钱都控制不住
<happyaron> 借个别人帮你做不了主啊
<iMadper> slucx: 便宜的不值得买, 贵的又超过你经济能力.
<iMadper> slucx: 不妨继续用hdd. 也没啥不好.
<hamo> slucx: 钱都给我，然后你就控制住了
<happyaron> slucx: 建议一步到位，然后你又再各种纠结细节。。
<iMadper> hamo: 好办法.
<slucx> 我得存点钱，不然辞职了不好办
<happyaron> hamo: 赞，给我更好。
<iMadper> happyaron: hamo: 你们两个不要脸的  slucx 别给他们俩, 给我
<happyaron> slucx: 经济条件不合适的话就再忍忍
<slucx> 嗯
<happyaron> slucx: 内存够的话这东西可以是你的好伙伴 https://packages.qa.debian.org/f/flashcache.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian Package Tracking System - flashcache
<happyaron> 但是不能随便断电就是了……
<happyaron> 开机也不鸡血
<slucx> happyaron: 内存8G的
<happyaron> slucx: 这个都看你自己啦
<happyaron> 有的人8G完全不够用。。
<slucx> happyaron: 开机都是浮云，我要的是平时的流畅
<slucx> happyaron: 不开虚拟机，对我完全够
<happyaron> slucx: 写入的话，flashcache可以快，但不安全。
<iMadper> happyaron: 直接kernel里面把io操作的缓存开到最大, 比flashcache安全
<happyaron> 反正我用ssd也没觉得平时流畅多少，真就是开机快了。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 赞，不懂内核的路过。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 毕竟idle了之后wirteback嘛
<iMadper> happyaron: 你去开发一个吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 不会啊
<hamo> iMadper: 赞，不懂内核的路过。。
<iMadper> hamo: ....... 不懂还不会胡说嘛?
<happyaron> iMadper: 赞会胡说的妹子壕，这样才能忽悠到妹子
<iMadper> hamo: 你看看我, 胡说完了之后让 小dd happyaron 去实现, 因为我不会啊
<happyaron> 你看我连胡说都不会，就是单身狗了。
<hamo> happyaron: 单身狗？
<iMadper> happyaron: 单身狗？
<happyaron> hamo: 对啊
<hamo> happyaron: 单肾？
<happyaron> 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 单肾？
<iMadper> <happyaron> hamo: 对啊
<slucx> happyaron: 光开机快没啥意义
<happyaron> 肾健全的。
<slucx> happyaron: 现在开机也不慢
<iMadper> slucx: 你用哪个软件让你觉得慢了? 我是因为邮件索引.
<happyaron> slucx: 一分钱一分货，一毛钱两分货，一块钱三分货。
<slucx> 现在7200转的硬盘按说比以前的硬盘快多了
<slucx> iMadper: 我是不知道换了会不会更快
<iMadper> slucx: 转数不靠谱, 要看平均寻道时间.
<iMadper> slucx: 那你没有强烈需求啊, 买个毛啊!!!! 败家玩意儿!
<slucx> 擦，肯定想让自己的电脑用起来更顺手啊
<happyaron> 不是差钱么
<happyaron> 不差钱当然随意。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我感觉咱俩已经拦不住 slucx 想花钱的欲望了
<slucx> 那算了，还是忍忍吧
<happyaron> iMadper: en...
<slucx> iMadper: 你拦住了
<slucx> 唉，赚钱，赚钱才是王道
<happyaron> slucx: +10086
<slucx> 有钱的话直接不考虑，捡好的买
<happyaron> slucx: 加油挣钱，生产工具自然就跟着你的需求升级了
<happyaron> slucx: 当你有强需求换的时候，你也就不会差几百块钱了。
<iMadper> slucx: 还不趁这个机会跟 happyaron 学一下生财之道?
 * happyaron 技能：说教 get
<hamo> happyaron: 拜壕
 * iMadper 
<slucx> iMadper: 为啥ssd只能用一半容量？
 * iMadper 下面有请青年土豪 happyaron 讲一下 <我的第一桶千万美金>
<iMadper> slucx: 掉速度
 * slucx 洗脚去了
<macint0sh> 这
<macint0sh> 也行？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 『求助』升级到14.10后，rtl8192ee不能使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465077 本人thinkpad t540p的机器，因为网卡是rtl8192ee之前不能上网，看网上的解决方案，做了尝试没能解决。14.10升级后，系统提示删除之前自己尝试安装的驱动。 删除后，wlan依然不能使用。 目前的姿
<^k^>  ─> 态是：使用lshw -c network 查看时，显示网卡是DISABLED，使用lspci -vnn | grep 8192查看时，提示“Kernel driver in use: …
<iMadper> yunos的枪文不错啊
<jusss> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8601680/ 帮我看下哪里有错？
<jusss> 原来是最后会(car '())所以报错
<jusss> 骚戴斯内
<macint0sh> 。。。
<mao_> 灌水？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教ubuntu离线升级时，如何使用add-apt-repository ppa？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465078 我使用ubuntu12.04，通过以下命令安装了gnome3 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-shell 然后参照http://wgkgood.blog.51cto.com/1192594/892897/制作了一个本
<^k^>  ─> 地源。 将升级包放到开发机(不能上网)时，使用sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 报如下错误 Traceback (mos …
<slucx> car一个空列表，牛叉
<Freebuilder> jusss 怎么又挨踢了？
<slucx> Freebuilder: 他是搞IT的
<douglas> 程序猿？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教ubuntu离线升级时，如何使用add-apt-repository ppa？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465080 我使用ubuntu12.04，通过以下命令安装了gnome3 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-shell 然后参照http://wgkgood.blog.51cto.com/1192594/892897/制作了一个本
<^k^>  ─> 地源。 将升级包放到开发机(不能上网)时，使用sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 报如下错误 Traceback (mos …
<TreeTop> pip-boy:   Fallout ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正在玩qt
<jusss> gebjgd: 基佬
<gebjgd> jusss, 哎
<pip-boy> TreeTop: fallout粉 :)
<gebjgd> jusss, 來  給你雞雞吃
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你那门自创的语言创完了吗
<TreeTop> pip-boy:  最近刚买个fallout 3 玩， 感觉好像有枪的skyrim, 挺有意思的 :D
<Freebuilder> jusss, 2020 å¹´
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 2020年我女兒都快會編程了
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 恭喜
<pip-boy> TreeTop: 你很怀旧啊，好象是09年发布的
<pip-boy> 竟然五年过去了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu8.04里面一半中文一半英文，而且 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465081 在语言设置里没有汉语，只有英文这一个，大神们怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shikon — 2014-10-20 22:00
<mao_> ubuntu 12.04
<jiero> 呃。我有13年没玩什么商业游戏了。
<mao_> 火狐显示中文字体怎么有的网页显示的不太一样，
<Freebuilder> mao_, 语言不同
<mao_> Freebuilder, 我用的ubuntu 英文版，chrome显示的是跟系统字体一样的，可是火狐就感觉很怪异了。。。
<mao_> Freebuilder, u不能图
<Freebuilder> mao_, chrome 不够高级
<Freebuilder> mao_, firefox 显示的才是严格与系统一致
<Freebuilder> mao_, chrome 自搞一套
<mao_> Freebuilder, ubuntu默认显示的，我网上查的好象是文泉译正黑好象是。  反正我是对ubuntu的字体一塌糊涂。
<Freebuilder> mao_, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1616031
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 22:22:14 +0800
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  22:20
<jusss> good
<mao_> Freebuilder, 那种黑体我感觉很不错。
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 22:23:28 +0800
<jusss> say hi
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:29
<onlylove> jusss: BOT加新功能了？
<jusss> time
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 你别say了，它和你一块掉了
<onlylove> jusss-scheme has left freenode (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<jusss> onlylove: 你也可以say hi了
<onlylove> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<jusss> onlylove: 改了字符串匹配
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  22:30
<jusss> onlylove: 另加了一个报时
<onlylove> 这不错唉……
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 22:32:43 +0800
<jusss> onlylove: 你试试
<onlylove> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 22:33:00 +0800
<jusss> onlylove: 很快吧
<onlylove> 嗯，这不错，好玩
<jusss> onlylove: lisp在处理这种东东上绝对比c快
<onlylove> iMadper: 你啥时候来的
<iMadper> onlylove: 来哪儿?
<onlylove> iMadper: 白天没见你
<hoxily> say hello
<jusss> hoxily: 没这个功能。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂
<hoxily> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  22:32
<hoxily> say time
<onlylove> iMadper: 我和那谁，就是一直要你内推的那人说你回家养鱼去了
<jusss> hoxily: 木有那功能
<hoxily> a
<hoxily> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 22:34:36 +0800
<hoxily> jusss-scheme: help
<jusss> hoxily: onlylove ,反应速度够快吧
<onlylove> 嗯……很快
<hoxily> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 22:35:00 +0800
<onlylove> imtxc: 你在不
<jusss> scheme处理这种东东就是快
<hoxily> 还得加一个帮助功能
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 今晚就写了2个过程，一个是列表颠倒，一个是字符串拼接
<jusss> https://github.com/jusss/lisp/blob/master/my-string-catch
<^k^> ⇪ ti: lisp/my-string-catch at master · jusss/lisp · GitHub
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 22:38:47 +0800
<jusss> time
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 22:41:08 +0800privmsg #ubuntu-cn :hi all
<jusss> 果然
<mao_> ping
<alvin_rxg> pong
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 14:54:41 +0000
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  22:53
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 15:05:11 +0000
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  23:04
<Chaos`Eternal> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<Chaos`Eternal> say hi to me
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  23:07
<Chaos`Eternal> say hihihi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  23:07
<Chaos`Eternal> say (hi)
<Chaos`Eternal> (say hi)
<Chaos`Eternal> 它还能做别的么
<happyaron> b人
<Chaos`Eternal> 这个ban不了人
<alvin_rxg> > time
<Chaos`Eternal> 连op都不是
<^k^> alvin_rxg: /tmp/execpad-8bd209056add/source-8bd209056add:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `time' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-8bd209056add/source-8bd209056add:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-8bd209056add/source-8bd209056add:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/208000
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 别的不能还…
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 15:13:01 +0000
<Chaos`Eternal> (time)
<Chaos`Eternal> 'time
<jusss> just time
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 15:13:43 +0000
<jusss> 速度很好
<jusss> vps的时区还没改…
<jusss> happyaron: 第一dd，怎么改时区呀？ debian wheezy
<iMadper> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 15:15:28 +0000
<iMadper> 如果是systemd -> timedatectl
 * iMadper 离岸systemd用户. 
<jusss> 如果是sys v呢
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 15:16:41 +0000
<Chaos`Eternal> ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Asia/Shanghai /etc/localtime
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: file exist...
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 删了再ln ？
<iMadper> jusss: 时间设置分为两步. 一个是你的bios时钟存储的是什么时间, 还有就是, 你的系统认为你的bios存储的是什么时间. 这两个, 加上你的时区设置, 才是最终的时间.
<iMadper> jusss: timedatectl就是为了解决这个问题才产生的简单化工具. 无奈很多老顽固就是不用systemd
<Chaos`Eternal> 对
<Chaos`Eternal> 然后用一个buggy的工具生成一堆buggy的注册表
<Chaos`Eternal> 老顽固们至少不容易出错
<jusss> iMadper: debian wheezy 还不是systemd
<jusss> 改个时间原来都有这么多学问，好复杂
<Chaos`Eternal> systemd没有用正确的方法来解决这个问题。实在不敢同意。
<Chaos`Eternal> 准备从arch换出来了
<gebjgd> Chaos`Eternal, 超強
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果debian决定不用systemd的话，我就用回debian去
<gebjgd> Chaos`Eternal, 退出arch 1年多的人路過
<jusss> 改时间这种就应该由date指令执行
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 可以用squeeze
<jusss> 拼错了
<gebjgd> Chaos`Eternal, arch那種野雞發行版不穩定
<Chaos`Eternal> 稳定性还好。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 如果你只用awesome + chrome
<Chaos`Eternal> + xterm
<Chaos`Eternal> 还有tmux
<gebjgd> Chaos`Eternal, 顯然不可能
<jusss> gebjgd: 3年前你不是arch铁杆拥护者吗？
<gebjgd> Chaos`Eternal, 我沒有win 只用Linux 必須穩定
<gebjgd> jusss, 機器多了 就知道了
<gebjgd> jusss, 破包太多
<Chaos`Eternal> 我一样
<gebjgd> jusss, 受不了了
<Chaos`Eternal> 只是 用linux
<Chaos`Eternal> 破包的问题确实很严重
<Chaos`Eternal> 很多包打的质量太低
<jusss> 我现在是只用win了…
<Chaos`Eternal> jusss, 没出息
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<gebjgd> jusss, 品味
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: gebjgd ，我的笔记本双系统是没装grub2的，grub2在u盘里，然后下午为了公司的破事把u盘格式化了，现在进不去arch了，…
<Chaos`Eternal> 装一个grub4dos啊
<iMadper> 直接efi啊
<jusss> 嗯
<iMadper> 一条boot entry啊
<iMadper> 还不扔掉grub2...
<iMadper> grub2太臃肿了, 代码行数都快赶上kernel了
<jusss> iMadper: 装系统时没设置efi分区
<jusss> iMadper: 而且最恶心的是，华硕那半成品的主板根本就没提供efi shell，只给了一个从外部启动的设备选项，又不知道是啥设备…
<iMadper> jusss: 主板不提供efishell太正常了. 99%都不提供啊.
<jusss> 那还得自己去下个efi shell从intel？
<iMadper> jusss: intel的原型机/开发机 都会提供, 别的我还没见过提供的
<iMadper> jusss: uefi.org下载呗
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to Unified Extensible Firmware Interface Forum | Unified Extensible Firmware Interface Forum (@ uefi.org)
<jusss> iMadper: 你还忘了虚拟机也提供…
<iMadper> jusss: 不是忘了, 我是不知道.
<iMadper> jusss: ovfm提供的嘛?
<jusss> iMadper: 不知是啥
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Mon, 20 Oct 2014 15:47:58 +0000
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<jusss> 睡觉去了，各位晚安
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  23:50
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-37-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 22 21:30:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 
<ruifeng> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, movie4k.to
<alvin_rxg> Title: Watch movies online for free movie download at Movie2k.to Movie4k.to (@ movie4k.to)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 片源竟然是騰訊道德
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 片源竟然是騰訊的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哪个？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Annabelle
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 10/18/2014 ￼  Billionupl	
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 操，菜煮完了才发现电饭锅就没开……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, .......
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 贊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 最近在晚餐方面特别乱。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 吃麪包啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所有的片源都是中文字幕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 天朝贊啊
<alvin_rxg> 怎么……
<O0XX> iMadper:
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<O0XX> iMadper: 原来他们给这个ip申请了一个cloak
<iMadper> O0XX: 我去看看
<iMadper> O0XX: 还真的
<iMadper> O0XX: 我去, 真周到
<O0XX> iMadper: 这一群人不了解中国，还聊的挺hi
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<iMadper> O0XX: 他们找china mobile做付款接口?
<O0XX> iMadper: 而且就这点用户，他们还挺高兴的
<iMadper> O0XX: 哈哈哈哈
<O0XX> iMadper: 图样图森破
<iMadper> O0XX: 雇你当顾问吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 老外还真是乐观..
<gebjgd> iMadper, 還沒睡覺
<iMadper> gebjgd: 还不困
<gebjgd> iMadper, 頑強
<iMadper> gebjgd: 昂
<O0XX> iMadper, 頑強
<iMadper> O0XX: 坚强
<gebjgd> O0XX, 你也是
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你不也没睡呢吗
<O0XX> gebjgd: 我是刚睡醒
<O0XX> iMadper: 最近失眠
<iMadper> O0XX: 呸
<gebjgd> iMadper, 時差
<iMadper> O0XX: 你丫两秒睡着
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你還挺瞭解他  基佬？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 时差
<gebjgd> iMadper, 出差？
<iMadper> gebjgd: .
<gebjgd> iMadper, 美帝國主義？
<iMadper> gebjgd: .
<gebjgd> iMadper, 能不這麼懶麼
<iMadper> gebjgd: 能
<iMadper> O0XX: 老外太乐观了, 他们自己用过这个系统吗?
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: 这是没用过的吧? 反正我旁边的妹子在用mac os
<O0XX> iMadper: 人家简单...没activeX，没flash...
<O0XX> iMadper: 给个系统能上网打电话人家就能用
<iMadper> O0XX: 也对.
<iMadper> O0XX: 能上网, 能电话
<O0XX> iMadper: 真羡慕老外的乐观
<iMadper> O0XX: 人家整个人生在出生那一刻起, 已经注定了乐观了
<iMadper> O0XX: 人家随便找个职业消磨时间而已
<O0XX> iMadper: 活该丫金融危机
<O0XX> iMadper: 旁边这妹纸谁啊？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你去搭讪问一下啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 可能不是咱公司的呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 那边那个歪果吕仁是ara?
<O0XX> 对
<O0XX> iMadper: http://huodong.yun.taobao.com/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 云智能
<O0XX> iMadper: 买这个
<iMadper> O0XX: 蛇精病...
<iMadper> O0XX: https://linuxtoy.org/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for https://linuxtoy.org/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> O0XX: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.fDA23m&id=37395517296&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 三星 挖煤器i9300 i9220 i9082 s3 I9100挖煤神器 挖煤救砖专用-tmall.com天猫
<O0XX> iMadper: Nexus 大法好好好，速退三星平安保，世人都为手机来，业界险恶忘前缘，Nexus 用户说真相，教你脱险莫拒绝
<O0XX>  
<iMadper> O0XX: ............
<O0XX> iMadper: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaTeX
<^k^> ⇪ ti: LaTeX - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<happyaron> iMadper 我擦在微信上叫你们都没人理我
<jiero> roylez:  孩子
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-21
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Tue, 21 Oct 2014 00:46:52 +0000
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  08:47
<jusss> roylez: 早上好
<jusss> happyaron: 晚上好
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 半夜好
 * jusss 就差个中午好就齐全了
<jusss> leeeee: 早呀
<jusss> leeeee: 早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早
<leeeee> 早
<leeeee> 你们吃豆腐脑是甜的还是咸的？
<jusss> 不吃豆腐脑
<jusss> 如果要吃的话，当然要咸的
<jusss> 看这秒进秒退的，真速度
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Tue, 21 Oct 2014 00:58:09 +0000
<oerk> 早
<leeeee> 咸的。。。
<Niac> morning
<leeeee> 咸的哪里好吃啊
 * slucx 早上好
<jusss> 我这里都是咸的
<jusss> 还没吃过甜的
<WhiteMoOn> MeaCu1pa1Away: 终于看到你了。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • tracker返回http代码0 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465085 PT下载的时候 下载器提示 tracker给出一个错误 tracker返回http代码0 这是怎么了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chole — 2014-10-21 9:13
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu下12.04下迅雷的简单安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465087 看了flwwater同学的文章，才知道linux下也有了迅雷，可惜这个包只能在14.04下安装，而我的电脑安了14.04后，蓝牙驱动有故障，无法驱动媒体声音，把手机音乐放到电脑上，于是想办法在12.04下安装，简
<jackness> 你们在吃什么啊？
<jackness> 早饭吃了吗？
<jackness> 各位
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教一个关于 Samba 配置的问题，如何指定登陆后默认显示的文件夹路径？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465088 比如主机IP为192.168.1.5，需要共享的路径为/home/myname/FTP。能不能让用户在其他PC上输入\\192.168.1.5后自动跳转到/home/myname/FTP下，而不是到/home/myname下？虽然
<^k^>  ─> 现在在/home/myname中显示的也只有“FTP”这一个文件夹。 目前smb.conf中的[FTP]如下： [Share] comment = Shared Folder w …
<leeeee> 白白白白粥。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 下键盘失灵的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465090 联想昭阳K49本本，前天进入GNOME桌面后，键盘突然失灵，无法输入任何字符。 用鼠标切换到“客人会话”，键盘工作正常； 遍历‘系统设置’，无解。 试图修改/home下.xinputrc, xinputd有关设置，无果；
<^k^>  ─> 度娘、必应均无有效解决方案。 后用 BING.COM.CN 求救： 结果1：有人说，当使用笔记本硬件开关关触摸板时 …
<jackness> leeeee: 你吃粥啊
<jackness> leeeee: 我喜欢吃面
<jusss> onlylove_: vmware和win2k3 被这两搞死了
<jusss> 两个2b
<leeeee> 不喜欢啊 没得吃啊 只有稀饭
<jackness> leeeee: 稀饭也不错的
<jackness> leeeee: 早饭就是要补充水分
<leeeee> ==
<jackness> leeeee: 结婚了吗？
<leeeee> ====
<^_^> GM, AV8D
<onlylove_> jackness: 别没事瞎想了
<jusss> onlylove_: vmware win2k3 so suck!
<jusss> onlylove_: 被这俩2b组合搞了我2天啥也没干
<onlylove_> jusss: 2k03挺好的
<jusss> onlylove_: 不好
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Tue, 21 Oct 2014 02:18:58 +0000
<jusss> onlylove_: 待会得在vps上改下时区
<mk3548208> 是不是没有证据表明epoll ET比 LT快?
<xtudian> jzp113, 你在干嘛
<jzp113> 我
<xtudian> jzp113, 对
<jzp113> xtudian, 宿舍怎么了
<xtudian> jzp113, 我是说你这一上一下的在干嘛
<xtudian> jzp113,网络不好？
<jzp113> 现在还是吗
<xtudian> jzp113,不是了
<jzp113> xtudian, 可能设置了ping out time
<xtudian> jzp113,……
<jzp113> xtudian, 怎么了
<jzp113> 又这样
<xtudian> jzp113,没事了
<xtudian> jzp113,又？？？
<jzp113> 是不是网络问题
<jzp113> 自动重新连接了
<xtudian> 奥，我说呢
<Charles-L> hello
<^k^> Charles-L:点点点.  10:46
<sjd_zeus> hi
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  10:53
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  10:58
<kingbo> 小伙子们早
<xtudian> hi
<kingbo> 姑娘们早...
<sjd_zeus> 这里有姑娘？
<kingbo> 基友们早...
<^k^> xtudian:点点点.  10:58
<sjd_zeus> 姑娘她妈貌似有几条
<kingbo> xtudian: 好象有哦...
<xtudian> kingbo, 我知道啊
<freeflying> google docs最近咋了，很多xls文件都打不开
<jzp113> 大家好
<sjd_zeus> 我的google docs都打不开
<jzp113> 有人知道有些频道发福利的吗
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  11:03
<xtudian> 啥福利
<jzp113> 片的
<jzp113> 发片的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 溶剂 :     化学课上老题讲解溶剂与溶质的关系:"一定的溶剂只能溶解一定的溶质。比如说,你吃了一碗饭,又吃了一碗,第三碗吃下去已经饱了,你还能吃下去吗?"?有个学生问:"还有菜吗?"
<sjd_zeus> 吃货
<xtudian> jzp113, 哪呢
<xtudian> !joke
<xtudian> !joke
<jzp113> 我不知道啊
<jzp113> 一个外国人告诉我的
<jzp113> 我忘记了,现在再找
<xtudian> jzp113, 还能不能行啊
<jzp113> 好吧我错了
<jzp113> 原谅我等我找到第一时间就告诉你
<xtudian> 好嘞^ω^
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，nexus7安装ubuntu13.04后安装软件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465096 大神我的系统是ubuntu13.04，用apt没法正常安装软件，update的时候老是出忽略要不就是404notfound，我是用的nexus7安装的ubuntu，arm架构的，诶，但是支持安装的好像就只有13.04这个版本，我也是小白
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/if-programming-languages-were-weapons
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 如果编程语言是种武器 | 程序师
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，nexus7安装ubuntu13.04后安装软件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465098 大神我的系统是ubuntu13.04，用apt没法正常安装软件，update的时候老是出忽略要不就是404notfound，我是用的nexus7安装的ubuntu，arm架构的，诶，但是支持安装的好像就只有13.04这个版本，我也是小白
<cherrot> hamo 也不再？
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 我要疯掉了，上周末被拉去干苦力，一妹子疯了似的求我给装新版QQ,还用的很happy
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 那东西是人用的么，开了qq整个系统的网络都被qq占用的感觉
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 新版QQ还需要你去帮装？
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 那个妹纸长得怎么样
 * sjd_zeus 坐等archon支持QQ
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 你不知道刚装好的系统什么都没有么，妹子都是懒得要死的那种，当然要你装
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 还被dell的破机器坑了一次，还好我知道的激活工具多，不然连win7都激活不了
<maplebeats> onlylove_: 我只关心，妹纸长得怎么样
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_要是连win7的激活都搞不定，那你就丢死人了
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 老实说，用过的腾讯公司好用的东西，目前就tm，略次点就是国际版
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 你要不要试试？
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 我试过3种激活工具
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 别和我说买正版，我没钱
<jusss> onlylove_: 我实在是不想再在win下搞了，想换工作了
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 妹子啊，长得一般，丢人堆里面找不到的那种
<jusss> 这win下的一大堆2b软件
<jusss> 真尼玛恶心死了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你可以不用诶
<onlylove_> jusss: 我还天天写c#呢
<Chaos`Eternal> 装个cygwin
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_ 你读娘一下cw.exe win7及以上系统通吃
<kingbo> 几个月来没上得了google，百度真差火...
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 是的，我最后就是用的这个，chew-wga
<jusss> 是工作要求，要用2b的财务软件
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: dell的BIOS或者主板貌似做过小手脚，普通的OEM不好使
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 但是据说，cw有破坏性，而且不是完美激活，因为，server版不好用
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 当然了，对PC无所谓了
<onlylove_> jusss: 财务软件啊，大家都那样啊，kingdee，用友，Inspur都长那样
<sjd_zeus> onlylove_ server版本的用cw激活后需要修改个注册表，否则会自动关机
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 是的，一小时还是一天一次的
<sjd_zeus> 我们就在用用友和金蝶
<sjd_zeus> 两坨屎
<onlylove_> sjd_zeus: 你去体验下inspur，你会觉得，嗯，这俩还不赖
<jusss> onlylove_: 我想换个工作了
<jusss> 下次找，一定找个自己喜欢的
<onlylove_> jusss: 你要做的嘛，先攒钱咯，当然，你如果实在受不了……就跳吧，不过干时间不长就跳，老实说……
<onlylove_> jusss: 你可以去前程啥的看看游戏公司或者互联网公司有用sa的不
<onlylove_> jusss: 我印象里面这俩是大头，用centos的居多
<onlylove_> jusss: 也许吧……
<onlylove_> jusss: 有些事不一定是你喜欢的，不过，要试过才知道
 * onlylove_ 吃饭
<jusss> onlylove_: 我就才跳过一家。。。
<jusss> onlylove_: 这是我第二份工作
<onlylove_> jusss: 你不要高估的那些HR妹子的智商
<onlylove_> jusss: 她们看你跳过一次就是很神经过敏
<onlylove_> jusss: 特别是如果是新手HR，更呵呵
<WhiteMoOn> onlylove_:  QQ还不错啦
<maplebeats> lainme: 啊啊，想去HK
<onlylove_> WhiteMoOn: 卡不死你的时候，难看死你
<onlylove_> jusss: 如果是汉子HR，你可以直接不用谈了
<onlylove_> jusss: 我遇到的汉子HR如果不是骗子，就是废物
<onlylove_> jusss: 他们会随便给人打电话，然后努力把你弄到他们想要你干的那个职位
<onlylove_> jusss: 不管你会不会或者你爱不爱干
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41543
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软宣布它爱Linux
<onlylove_> 世道变了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 早
<lainme> maplebeats: 上瘾了
<onlylove_> lainme: HK有啥好玩的让 maplebeats 这么上瘾
<lainme> onlylove_: 我也不知道啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30983.html 流言蜚语 : 有时候,一个人有了绯闻,人们就会迅速传开。 比如:本来是:李尼玛昨天喝醉了。 后来经过无循环的传,便成了。 李尼玛昨天碰上一个女郎便和她搭讪之后没成功便喝醉酒撞死人了！
<maplebeats> lainme: onlylove_我怎能不变态
<maplebeats> 最近蛋疼
 * WhiteMoOn 谁在玩openstack
<jiero> maplebeats:  我才变态
<jiero> maplebeats:  我准备一直变态下去
<sjd_zeus> WhiteMoOn 我在玩vmware呵呵
<nno0> 有人遇到Chrome 没法输入中文的问题么
<WhiteMoOn> sjd_zeus: 玩的什么版本啊
<sjd_zeus> vmware vsphere 5.5
<WhiteMoOn> sjd_zeus: 全web吧？
<sjd_zeus> WhiteMoOn client也支持呀
<sjd_zeus> 就是vm的版本别用10就可以了
<sjd_zeus> vm10只能用web client来管理
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 台式机安装完ubuntu14.04后，插上网线不是别网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465101 今天在一台式机上安装xp、win7、ubuntu14.04 三个系统。 xp，和win7都正常了。 安装完ubuntu14.04后，识别不了网卡（有点不确定） 具体描述： 进入网络管理界面，显示有线（线缆被拔出）
<^k^>  ─> ；实际网线已经插好了，切换到win7之后网络正常使用。 估计是网卡驱动没有装好，这个请问有遇到过同样 …
 * nyfair 拜各路牛牛
<zhangdh> hi
<^k^> zhangdh:点点点.  13:57
<zhangdh> 第一次来，用IRC
<zhangdh> :Z
<slucx> alexandre_lisp jusss-scheme  这俩人一看就是好基友
<nyfair> zhangdh: irc是什么？我们都用qq
<zhangdh> 另一种沟通形式吧，以前没用过
<zhangdh> 我们是清白的
<nyfair> 太假
<nyfair> 早就该淘汰了
<slucx> [drm:cpt_serr_int_handler] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun   这个bug你们遇到了吗？
<chief_of_isis> 安拉胡阿克巴
<hoxily> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<hoxily> time
<jusss-scheme> Tue, 21 Oct 2014 06:33:29 +0000
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  14:32
<kingbo> 感觉好多jusss
<cherrot> 一个csv文件中，要剔除掉某一列存在重复的所有行，需要用什么工具呢？
<jiero> cherrot:  全用空白替换掉的意思？ 我啥都不会
<pocmon> cherrot, 电子表格
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: vi 也可以
<alvin_rxg> :%s/^\(.*\)$\n\1/\1/
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: 哦，先排序，然后再筛选删除
<cherrot> alvin_rxg: 只有一列重复啊  其他不重复 怎么搞呢。。
<chief_of_isis> excel
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: 列？行？
<chief_of_isis> excel过滤
<cherrot> chief_of_isis: 我想现在线上服务器上搞完再下载下来 木有excel
<cherrot> alvin_rxg: lol  就是每条记录中只有某个字段是重复的 我需要把重复的过滤掉
<alvin_rxg> 还是没懂
<chief_of_isis> cherrot: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<chief_of_isis> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  14:50
<chief_of_isis> say fuck
<pocmon> cherrot, 你的意思是：以某列为关键字，将这列重复的多行，只保留一行，是吧
<lostsnow> sort | uniq
<Chaos`Eternal> sort -u即可
<cherrot> lostsnow: 可只有一个字段重复，不是行重复， 我可以只把这个字段awk print出来做过滤 但那样其他信息就丢了啊
<cherrot> Chaos`Eternal: 我瞅一下 :)
<cherrot> Chaos`Eternal: 一样的啊
<lostsnow> 那就awk咯
<lostsnow> 就这一列重复 你只取一行 其他信息本来也是丢的
<lostsnow> 类似 mysql的 select * ... group by ... 其他列只是其中某一行的值
<cherrot> lostsnow: mysql的话可以 select a,b,distinct(c) from blabla 啊
<lostsnow> a和b 的值丢了哇
<lostsnow> 同样的c, a,b 每行可不一样
<cherrot> lostsnow: 被剔掉的肯定不要了    我好像找到awk的解决办法了
<lostsnow> 恩 awk 扔到数组里就是了
<tomhardy> 你好，知道了微信的数据库文件位于一个Android手机吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 造寺庙 : 某寺年久失修,已是残破不堪。 方丈见此,下定决心重建寺庙。为了节俭,特制定了条例如下: 一． 重建寺庙。 二． 用拆下的寺庙石砖重建寺庙。 三． 新寺庙建好前,众僧们仍住原寺庙。
<cherrot> lostsnow:  貌似 sort -t"," -k1 -k2 -u t2   就可以了  (⊙０⊙)
<alvin_rxg> tomhardy: u might be not a chinese spoke?
<tomhardy> alvin_rxg: yeah
<tomhardy> 我是外国人
<tomhardy> I'm trying to backup my wechat database of my android phone... i've mounted it it.. i just can't find the database anywhere.
<alvin_rxg> tomhardy: so i think the database file is located somewhere under /data
<alvin_rxg> tomhardy: it's easy to use the titanium-backup to backup whatever u want.
<tomhardy> yeah, but i want to actually extract the messages
<alvin_rxg> tomhardy: if u want to extract it, then u need a key, like a password to open it correctly
<tomhardy> yeah i found this guide http://articles.forensicfocus.com/2014/10/01/decrypt-wechat-enmicromsgdb-database/
<^k^> tomhardy: ⇪ How To Decrypt WeChat EnMicroMsg.db Database? | Forensic Focus - Articles
<tomhardy> I wish tencent just gave us an export option
<alvin_rxg> tomhardy: /data/data/com.tencent.mm/MicroMsg/[some hashed text]/EnMicroMsg.db
<chief_of_isis> 你们这群卢瑟，这是在教约炮
<alvin_rxg> chief_of_isis: 就你的名字，我想踢了你
<alvin_rxg> chief_of_isis: 说吧，你跟热逼丫，癞蛤蟆，气功大师他们是什么关系？我保证不报警。但我会向塔利班告密的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 熱逼啊 是英雄
<gebjgd> chief_of_isis, 你好 睾負衰
<gebjgd> chief_of_isis, 求合體
<roylez> tomhardy: 歪果仁泥壕
<tomhardy> 你好 :)
<roylez> tomhardy: 👍
<WhiteMoOn> cherrot_: 用vba吧
<roylez> cherrot_: 切肉坨尾巴
<cherrot> roylez: 老掉线。。
<roylez> Aoy_c:
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 你的amazonaws是免费几个月？
<Chaos`Eternal> 12
<roylez> freeflying: 昨天大武汉人工降雨除霾，pm 2.5 200+ -> <50
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 有visa master卡即可？
<Chaos`Eternal> en
<onlylove_> jusss: http://aws.amazon.com/cn/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ Amazon Web Services (AWS) – 云计算服务
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 国外独立ip 能翻墙？
<jusss> onlylove_: 国内的能翻墙吗
<jiero> roylez:  主席的尾巴好久不见了，被剁掉了？
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯
<Chaos`Eternal> 能翻
<jiero> roylez:  大师，霾是怎么形成的
<jusss> Chaos`Eternal: 你的是国内的aws ?
 * roylez 不打算理会 jusss
 * roylez 不打算理会 jiero
<roylez> jusss: 误伤友军
<jusss> roylez: ...
<jusss> time
<Chaos`Eternal> 国外的
<jusss-scheme> Tue, 21 Oct 2014 07:55:50 +0000
<jiero> roylez:  噢。继续扎席子去
<Chaos`Eternal> 你这个时区还没搞定？
<jusss> 木有搞
<jusss> 昨晚早早就睡了，今天搞了一天vmware win2k3
<jusss> win xp
<jusss> sql 2k
<jusss> 各种安装
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • awesome键盘类型怎么配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465108 因为e18升级到e19后以用得不爽，想切到awesome。请教各位： 1、我的键盘是最老的那种没有win键的（讨厌windowns）。怎么改默认的键盘布局定义？网上只搜到qwer换成什么darvk神马的。 2、没有win键，mod键定义在哪
<^k^>  ─> 个键上比较合理，请用过/用着同类键盘的各位给指教指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaron74316 — 2014-10-21 15:41
<onlylove_> 又一个蛇精病，讨厌windows讨厌到连windows键都不想要了，为何不买HHKB或者水果
<freeflying> roylez: google docs里的表格咋嵌入到文档里区
<roylez> freeflying: google doc不会用。写点小东西我用 LyX 了
<Chaos`Eternal> 感觉没有winkey玩awesome不可能顺手的
<Chaos`Eternal> 偶有一只老式ibm model-m
<Chaos`Eternal> 手感绝对好
<Chaos`Eternal> 就是没有winkey...
<Chaos`Eternal> 只好拿左alt代win
<Chaos`Eternal> 但是又要用emacs
<freeflying> roylez: 要从jira里倒数据出来，再用google sheet生成chart, 没法把表格嵌入文档里去
<Chaos`Eternal> 只好在emacs里面用右alt
<freeflying> roylez: 难怪企业应用里office少不了啊
<Chaos`Eternal> freeflying, 用org-mode嘛
<Chaos`Eternal> 哈哈
<onlylove_> Chaos`Eternal: 发帖的那个明显是找不到mod4
<chief_of_isis> 干嘛用google doc啊，即使线上版，阿三的zoho和巨硬的也更好用啊
<alvin_rxg> Chaos`Eternal: 然后欧洲很多键盘的右边都是 alt gr ……
<roylez> freeflying: jira....
<roylez> freeflying: 这个也挺烦的
<chief_of_isis> 扯，我手头就有个瑞典键盘
<chief_of_isis> alt旁边是u上面加两个点
<freeflying> jiero: 是啊，这货不能直接导入到google docs
<jiero> freeflying:  我该换 nick 了
<archl> I will made the switch permanently as I treat life a game from now on.
<archl> misspelling
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不知道ubuntu有没有控制中心 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465109 不知道ubuntu有没有一个控制中心可以关闭服务什么的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 沙鸥007 — 2014-10-21 16:20
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 安装14.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465113 今天全新硬盘安装14.10-10月17日版（原来安装的不知怎么没有了）。安装后启机后是ubuntu启动界面，选择启动windows8不能启动，想改回windows多系统启动界面，用win-pe启动后重写c盘mbr,过去就可以了，这次不行，还是ubuntu启动界面
<^k^>  ─> 。后来用ghost恢复windows8才改回來。 新的14.10用起来还是感觉很好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luanqh — 2014-10-21 1 …
<mikecao> 土豪们早
 * onlylove_ 拜 mikecao 壕
<onlylove_> archl: life's not a game,you can't save and load
<archl> onlylove_:  life is the game I'm going to save all, no one shall be left behind
<archl> imtxc cherrot how do I develop this image http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1620367?
<cherrot> archl: busy now
<archl> cherrot:  later
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu l2tp容易断线，是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465114 是不是ubuntu兼容问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xihuan — 2014-10-21 17:03
<archl> 哇。这是我时两个月第二次见到深圳没有雾霾！！！
<chief_of_isis> thus comes the age of fog
<onlylove_> chief_of_isis: 怪蜀黍，快把你这nick改回去吧，人都改名IS了
<jusss> chief_of_isis: 来裸聊吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问 U14.04 里 Unity 可以自定义启动程序按键吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465116 请问 U14.04 里 Unity 可以自定义启动程序按键吗？别的桌面好像都可以啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-21 17:13
<dingdachao> amdin
<zhouqt> freeflying: 猴总
<archl> imtxc:  话说你好久不在了。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问VirtualBox中装什么系统比较好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465117 如题，我装的Windows 7 64-bit，可是优盘不识别（其他正常）。那么我是换Windows XP呢，还是换32位的Win7呢？ （我需要用网银和word。网银要插那个优盾。） Host: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit 谢谢！ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 nickleeh — 2014-10-21 17:32
<fxxkgbiao> onlylove_: 这id如何
<google_the_bitch> 啦啦啦
<wep8m> 现在国内对openvpn的封锁是单向的还是双向的？
<google_the_bitch> 单向的
<wep8m> google_the_bitch: 你确定国外的client可以链接到国内的server？
<google_the_bitch> 我确定国外的client不能连国内的server，而国内的client能连国外的server
<wep8m> google_the_bitch: 怎么我这里是反过来的……
<google_the_bitch> wep8m: 你哪个isp
<wep8m> google_the_bitch: 中国电信
<wep8m> wep8m: openvpn 的 private tunnel 无法连接
<google_the_bitch> 中国电信哪地强
<wep8m> 广东
<google_the_bitch> 真好
<google_the_bitch> 魔都电信坑如翔
<wep8m> 坑如翔?
<google_the_bitch> 又贵又慢
<wep8m> google_the_bitch: 你们至少可以用openvpn的client
<google_the_bitch> wep8m: openvpn早落伍了，你换个协议不行？
<wep8m> google_the_bitch: 那你给个协议？
<google_the_bitch> pptp l2tp
<wep8m> bah
<wep8m>  不过，可以在pptp里面跑openvpn
<google_the_bitch> 编译openvpn还要下载windows kernel sdk，超麻烦
<wep8m> 88
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 星际译王如何快速手动加词汇？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465118 星际译王如何快速手动加词汇？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 osoon2008 — 2014-10-21 18:04
<roylez> archl: 换nick搞毛
<roylez> WhiteMoOn: 魔都电信如翔坑吧
<archl> roylez:  你都不理我了呀。 我准备游戏人生了。 archl 是我的游戏名。
<roylez> archl: 玩出翔了？
<perr> 喵
<onlylove_> perr: 喵喵
<perr> onlylove_: 乃咋啥时候都在
<onlylove_> perr: 你在的时候我在，我不在的时候你不在
<onlylove_> perr: 你不在的时候我也在
<perr> onlylove_: 哦
<roylez> perr: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/69b1d125gw1elbwyrd510j20go2zpwl7.jpg
<perr> roylez: for what?
<archl> roylez:  你被玩出了
<archl> imtxc 回复呀
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/2260.html 最长的浪漫接吻 : 1999年4月5日,在以色列特拉维夫拉宾广场举行的情人接吻比赛中,卡尔米特·特祖白纳和恋人德诺尔·欧帕兹以站立拥吻30小时45分钟的成绩,一举夺得冠军,荣获2500美元外加一次环绕世界旅游的最高奖赏。只是美中不足,
<^k^>  ─> 由于接吻时间过长身体极度疲乏,比赛后他们立即被送往了医院。
<archl> cherrot: 还在忙？
<cherrot> archl: 刚吃完饭  什么事来着？
<archl> cherrot: 指导我怎么 开发raw图像
<archl> cherrot:  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1620367
<gebjgd> Linuxtoy.org 無法打開了
<archl> gebjgd:  嗯嗯。你据说是萌萌的。
<cherrot> archl: 尝试各种工具就行了啊
<cherrot> archl: 可以先试试预置的风格
<archl> cherrot 达到什么算是好效果。。。
<cherrot> archl: 通透一些 清晰一些
<archl> cherrot: 从来没有个希望得到的结果啊
<cherrot> archl: 这个就是感觉 我也没有
<archl> cherrot: ... 没有想要的大概啊
<cherrot> archl: 那就先试试预置风格吧
<jusss> onlylove_: 被恶心的财务软件搞了一天，被fuck了
<cherrot> archl: darktable太专业了  很多东西都不懂  得先学
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Tue, 21 Oct 2014 11:37:35 +0000
<jusss> cherrot: 你还在tx吗
<cherrot> jusss: 还在。。
 * cherrot 求跳
 * roylez 求跳
<roylez> cherrot: 你认识哪些公司的人？
<archl> cherrot:  还好。我也造了我的 style
<archl> roylez cherrot  两个要学蛙跳？
<roylez> 该把这货踢出去
<archl> cherrot roylez  你们都想要又安稳有收入高的工作对吧。
<archl> lol
<archl> roylez: 我抱着你大腿
<cherrot> roylez: bat 搜狗新浪 这些
<roylez> cherrot: 都是我不想入的
<roylez> cherrot: 你没价值了
<archl> roylez: 主席该跳河。没有几个能容的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在更新系统的时候不检查语言包的更新? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465119 每次执行命令 Code: $ sudo apt-get update 之后都会显示很多这样的信息: Quote: 命中 http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main Translation-zh_CN 命中 http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main Translation-en 每个条目会花费一点时
<^k^>  ─> 间. 我想知道这些看上去像是语言包的条目是做什么用的? 有没有办法不检查它们的更新? 统计信息: 发表于 …
<archl> cherrot:  上传过 style 吗，多久才显示？
<jusss> roylez: 给我op 我帮你踢了他
<jusss> roylez: 你说我适合干什么方向的工作，我实在是不想干现在这个了，现在每月就1k5
<jusss> 转正才2k5
<jusss> 整天用那一大坨反人类的垃圾财务软件，感觉整个人都2b了
<jusss> good
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  20:21
<archl> iMadper: 噢。你终于到了
<iMadper> archl: ?
<archl> iMadper: 没啥，时差让你从这里消失了，有些不习惯
<iMadper> archl: 我只想做一个安静的美男子
<archl> iMadper: 我只想明天去吃自助餐，后天去吃自助餐，大后天去吃自助餐
<iMadper> O0XX: 早
<archl> iMadper: 你们是一队的，不同房间么？
<O0XX> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> archl: 不知道啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 你在哪儿? 拉斯维加斯嘛?
 * MeaCu1pa ....
<onlylove> 我不说啥了……唉……
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪!
<jzp113> ai
<jzp113> 哎,导入个宋体我的网页都变成宋体了
<jzp113> 咋办
<iMadper> jzp113: 浏览器能设置字体的
<iMadper> jzp113: 给浏览器独立设置就好了
<jzp113> 哦
<TreeTop> jzp113: 浏览器设置
<jzp113> ubuntu 默认是啥
<iMadper> O0XX: 六点有游戏开发诶
<iMadper> O0XX: 去不去?
<jzp113> sans-serif
<O0XX> iMadper: 不去...
<iMadper> O0XX: 多有意思啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 没意思...
<jzp113> 不行啊
<jzp113> 还是宋体
<jzp113> <iMadper>,而且字体发虚看着累死了
<iMadper> jzp113: 改中文字体 不是改英文字体
<iMadper> jzp113: 这个字体是根据不同的语言设置的.
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 我改了
<jzp113> 我改了
<jzp113> <iMadper>,还是不行,chrome选项里面就
<jzp113> <iMadper>,我把里面什么等宽字体都改完了.还是宋体
<iMadper> jzp113: font for选择Simplified Chinese了?
<iMadper> jzp113: 你用chrome的?
<iMadper> jzp113: 那你找别人问吧, 我不用这货
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> firefox也是一样
<iMadper> <@iMadper> jzp113: font for选择Simplified Chinese了?
<iMadper> 顺序回答我的问题
<mao_> 有没有关于解释系统字体设置的文章，同迷惑，同求解释呀。。。。
<O0XX> imadper: 靠，这种模型以后PES有的受了
<iMadper> O0XX: 你提出来啊, 说这模型不好
<iMadper> O0XX: phone的oem是呆湾?
<iMadper> O0XX: tablet的oem是大陆?
<O0XX> iMadper: 全世界的odm差不多都在呆湾吧
<iMadper> O0XX: oem
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 优麒麟好用吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465122 听说很华丽，会不会影响系统运行效率 统计信息: 发表于 由 gujigujigo — 2014-10-21 21:01
<jzp113> 选了
<O0XX> iMadper: meizu & bq
<iMadper> O0XX: 我们是不是不会做手机, 只做平板?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对
<iMadper> O0XX: 以后, 魅族和bq之后
<O0XX> 估计没有
<iMadper> O0XX: 那就好
<jzp113> @jzp113
<jzp113> <iMadper>, 是不是又要把宋体删了啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 你换成什么字体了?
<jzp113> 默认的
<iMadper> jzp113: 要换成一个中文字体才行
<iMadper> jzp113: 默认的是啥????
<jzp113> 原来ubuntu的字体
<iMadper> jzp113: 是啥啊?!! 说出来
 * O0XX ubuntu还有自体？
<jzp113> 微软雅黑
<iMadper> O0XX: 他的意思是, 什么都不碰, 默认被选中的字体. 不过那个字体是不支持中文的, 所以实际上会再选择一个中文字体来渲染汉子
<iMadper> 汉字
<iMadper> nnnd
<O0XX> imadper: 汉子...
<iMadper> jzp113: 默认的能是微软雅黑... ubuntu出厂就违法了
<jzp113> <iMadper>, 额我自己导入的
<iMadper> jzp113: 雅黑不应该出现这个问题啊
<jzp113> <iMadper>, 哎 烦死了
<jzp113> 导入个宋体就变这样了,他们说网站默认是是宋体所以
<iMadper> jzp113: 选择雅黑, 默认显示宋体? 可能是网页设置了?
<iMadper> jzp113: 所有网站都这样?
<jzp113> <iMadper>,应该是
<jzp113> <iMadper>网站有些标签是雅黑
<jzp113> <iMadper>有些是宋体,有些是雅黑
<iMadper> jzp113: 可能是网站指定了
 * iMadper 还好我电脑里只有几个能接受的wqy
<jzp113> 就是
<iMadper> jzp113: 自己去看看页面代码
<jzp113> ubuntu的宋体有点虚
<jzp113> 费眼睛
<jzp113> <iMadper>额,真的是这样
<iMadper> jzp113: 有插件能强制字体的, 你搜搜
<iMadper> O0XX: 想来台bq玩玩
<O0XX> iMadper: 找liuxg
<iMadper> O0XX: 好, 一会儿去
<iMadper> O0XX: 下个section是啥?
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 我看看
<jzp113> 额 逼我又要删了这字体啊
<O0XX> iMadper: image building
<archl> jzp113:  雅黑也是不能看的字体啊
<jzp113> 要哪个字体啊
<jzp113> 我感觉ubuntu本身的蛮好看的
<freeflying> iMadper: 早啊
<archl> jzp113:  ubuntu自带的个日文字体。。。
<jzp113> 哎
<iMadper> freeflying: 早
<jzp113> 我又要把宋体删了
<jzp113> 用wps又不行了
<jzp113> 要解决这个问题啊
<archl> jzp113: 和你要求不同，你自己寻找答案吧
<jzp113> 什么意思??
<jzp113> archl ,看到网上个解决方案
<archl> jzp113:  该 font 设置文件去
<jzp113> archl ,强制指向
<gebjgd> jzp113, 不用wps纔是正途
<jzp113> 就是
<jzp113> 改font
<O0XX> iMadper`: 听得我都没信心了
<iMadper`> O0XX: 昨天我就没信心了
<jzp113> <gebjgd>没办法啊
<gebjgd> jzp113, 沒有什麼沒辦法的
<gebjgd> jzp113, 不用就是了
<jzp113> <gebjgd>要不然写不了报告
<gebjgd> jzp113, libreoffice LaTex
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 眉页什么的不支持
<jzp113> 哎
<freeflying> iMadper`: sprint完了准备玩多久啊
<iMadper`> freeflying: 直接回去
<iMadper`> freeflying: 手里还有俩项目等着呢
<freeflying> iMadper`: 私活啊
<iMadper`> freeflying: 私活? 不是啊, 公司项目啊
<gebjgd> jzp113, 扯蛋  誰說不支持
<gebjgd> jzp113, 用了這麼久了 頁眉 頁腳沒有不支持的
<freeflying> iMadper`: 有地给我放znc不
<iMadper`> freeflying: 只剩下一个一天段好多次的了, 不过我不打算续费了
<jzp113> <gebjgd>真滴?
<iMadper`> freeflying: 一天断很多次
<gebjgd> jzp113, 廢話
<freeflying> iMadper`: 猜出来了 XD
<iMadper`> freeflying: 或者给你在我坡国机房开个账号
<freeflying> iMadper`: 好啊
<iMadper`> freeflying: 不过你得给我留着80/443端口
<iMadper`> freeflying: 稍等, 等我给你开用户去
<freeflying> iMadper`: 我只要一个端口
<iMadper`> freeflying: 昂, 那你用过高端口吧, 反正对你没区别~
<freeflying> iMadper`: 没区别，只要是6667/7001这些都行
<jzp113> <gebjgd>额 搞笑啦
<archl> jzp113: 什么搞笑？
<jzp113> <gebjgd>wps 和 libreoffce 显示的页眉不一样
<gebjgd> jzp113, 扯蛋
<jzp113> <gebjgd>真滴可能兼容有问题
<gebjgd> jzp113, 給pdf
<jusss> http://www.infoq.com/cn/news/2009/08/Scheme-Split-in-Two
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Scheme语言即将被一分为二
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线通过硬件禁止~小白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465125 ubuntu kylin 系统，显示无线通过硬件禁止，不知道怎么打开，win7下通过Fn+F2可以，但是新系统不行，还有有线显示已连接，但是上不了网，iP跟自己的不一样，但是改不了啊，保存按钮是暗的 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 newstarsky — 2014-10-21 21:50
<archl> jzp113:  wps 和 微软 office 2003显示的页眉不一样，和 2010显示的页眉不一样
<jzp113> 就是
<jzp113> <gebjgd> 真滴是这样的
<jzp113> <gebjgd> 太™奇怪了
<jzp113> 额 字体一删网页都不正常了
<gebjgd> jzp113, 再說一邊 你寫了文章 交pdf
<jzp113> 不是pdf
<jzp113> 是word文档
<gebjgd> jzp113, 你寫的文章爲什麼要給別人修改的可能
<gebjgd> jzp113, 爲什麼叫word？
<gebjgd> jzp113, 爲什麼交word？
<gebjgd> jzp113, word請用playonlinux
<jzp113> <gebjgd>好吧,我本来在window下编辑的
<jzp113> <gebjgd>后来切换到linux下面用wps就不正常了
<jzp113> <gebjgd>我是在widow下面编辑好了的.然后换到linux我想看看效果有木有变化
<gebjgd> jzp113, 不要當牆頭草
<jzp113> 有木有只能让wps才可以用宋体可能
<jzp113> <gebjgd>哎 没办法我要拿去打印
<jzp113> 我怕又变了
<gebjgd> jzp113, 打印的時候用pdf
<gebjgd> jzp113, 是個人都知道
<jzp113> <gebjgd>额,我原来都是拿word文档去的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04把/home/aa下的文件名改为英文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465127 声明：以下方法百度得来的，除了原创者要感谢，也要感谢百度，网上有很多的方法，下面只是一种，我用着可行。 打开终端，在终端中输入命令: export LANG = en_US xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update 在弹出的窗
<iMadper`> word / latex 这两个反人类的东西都该扔掉.
<jzp113> 下次我也拿pdf打印去
<onlylove> iMadper`: 你这次自己暴露位置了
<iMadper`> onlylove: 这次啥都暴露了
<iMadper`> onlylove: 坑爹
<onlylove> iMadper`: 我不说啥了
<iMadper`> onlylove: 万恶的cloak
<jzp113> <gebjgd>,谢了.
<jzp113> <gebjgd>,现在才知道
<happyaron> iMadper`: lol
<happyaron> iMadper`: 拜见双薪妹子壕
<iMadper`> happyaron: nnnd, 干嘛要有这个cloak
<iMadper`> happyaron: 蓉蓉姐
<happyaron> iMadper`: 你真的是脑子有问题了么，性别都分不清了
<iMadper`> happyaron: 脑子一直有问题啊, 不过性别我还是分得清的
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 总是不时的 搜狗面板程序加载失败，请重启以使用输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465128 用sogou-qimpanel 命令重启后 过一段时间,不时的又出现 怎么回事啊? 如何一劳永逸解决问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2014-10-21 22:12
<onlylove> imtxc做啥去了，我有事问他呢
<iMadper`> onlylove: 这么晚了, 他很少在吧
<onlylove> iMadper`: 他白天也不在！
<happyaron> iMadper`: 这个真不知道
<happyaron> onlylove: 泡妹子去了呗
<jzp113> 算了
<jzp113> 把wps卸载了
<jzp113> 不要反人类的
<jusss> http://v.yinyuetai.com/playlist/2806081
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 玉蝴蝶的悦单:等到风景都看透,是否你会陪我看细水长流? - 音悦台--看好音乐
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 睡觉！
<hoxily> jusss: 竟然是MV
<hoxily> jusss: 来试试这个：http://vube.com/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Vube.com
<archl> happyaron:  蓉蓉姐
<archl> happyaron:  你去泡金发妹子了吗？
<iMadper`> archl: 女同?
<archl> iMadper`: ...
<fsdfsd> ubuntu用pip安装包一直出现这个:UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe6 in position 11: ordinal not in range(128)
<fsdfsd> 是什么包没装么 求解
<iMadper`> fsdfsd: 是代码问题.
<iMadper`> fsdfsd: ascii处理不了一个字符
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 非程序员的桌面截图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465134 桌面环境： KDE Plasma 主题：Diamond 图标主题： Numix 统计信息: 发表于 由 croner — 2014-10-21 22:46
<jusss> iMadper`: 这次问个c问题，可别再t我了，怎么写库文件？库文件可以没有main()吗
<iMadper`> jusss: 库文件本来就没有main函数.
<iMadper`> jusss: main函数是程序入口.
<jusss> iMadper`: 那能编译吗？
<iMadper`> jusss: 编译成.so文件或者.a文件.
<iMadper`> jusss: 多数不能直接执行.
<jusss> iMadper`: gcc编译时用加参数吗
<iMadper`> jusss: 用
<iMadper`> jusss: 动态的是 -fpic
<jusss> iMadper`: 静态呢
<iMadper`> jusss: 忘了
<iMadper`> jusss: 哦, 直接编译出.o文件, 然后ar打包
<O0XX> iMadper`:http://debianfork.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Roll up your sleeves, we may need to fork Debian.
<O0XX> iMadper`:http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/338931.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 美国女子为防埃博拉 穿自制全身防护服乘飞机_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<iMadper`> O0XX: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_48a082b7010002ms.html
<^k^> iMadper`: ⇪ 老罗请暂缓骂中医_周小平同志_新浪博客
<gebjgd> ofan, 好久沒看到你來蛋逼了
<O0XX> iMadper`: 一女神同事，她老公给她送饭，没说话放下就走了。 新来的男同事问 : 那是谁？ 她 : 送外卖的。 问: 没给钱？ 她: 不用给，晚上陪他睡一觉就好了。 男同事沉默了，第二天，给她带了四菜一汤的午饭，整个办公室轰然大笑。。。
<O0XX> test
<^k^> O0XX:点点点.  04:21
<archl> imtxc:  黑人果然背黑锅去了？
<boosure> 黑人
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-22
<jackness> 大家早上好啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求解，UBUNTU下办公OA网页里无法选择项目，崩溃中…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465140 办公用OA系统，换了多个浏览器都无法选择学校，WIN下就可以，求解。附图 统计信息: 发表于 由 lstxhkz — 2014-10-22 8:40
 * pity Linux 下有个目录删除总是会自动创建，有办法看到这个目录是怎么被什么程序或脚本创建的吗？
<kingbo> hi
<kingbo> 早
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:25
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 10.04启动失败，“rm:cannot remove '/var/lib/urandom/random-seed'” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465143 安装了几个软件后（git等相关），正常启动ubuntu10.04，grub正常，引导到ubuntu启动界面后，发生错误，提示： Code: rm:cannot remove '/var/lib/urandom/random-seed':Read-only file system chown:changi
<^k^>  ─> ng ownership of '/tmp/.X11-unix':Read-only file system /etc/runit/1:7: /etc/init.d/rmnologin:not found rm:cannot remove '/sbin/runit.old':Rea …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 谁能发给我一个boot-repair的安装包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465147 官网不能访问，apt-get又找不到软件包 统计信息: 发表于 由 gujigujigo — 2014-10-22 9:50
<onlylove_> freeflying: 飞利浦发神机了，有人打算买不 cc happyaron
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Wed, 22 Oct 2014 02:17:34 +0000
 * kingbo 今天又把gentoo做了遍emerge -avuDNE world,gcc/perl升级强迫症...
<onlylove_> http://www.vaikan.com/traveling-writing-programming/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 旅行，写作，编程 | 外刊IT评论
<onlylove_> 这家伙哪里来的钱！
 * kingbo genymotion模拟android太霸道，E6750的双核和GPU狂飙70度高温...
<onlylove_> 求REMOTE!
<onlylove_> kingbo: 哦，你的U怪可怜的……
<onlylove_> kingbo: 还有，有条件的话，换了它吧
<onlylove_> kingbo: 现在I3甚至I5的机器都不贵
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://www.vaikan.com/traveling-writing-programming/
<archl>  onlylove_  good to know
<kingbo> onlylove_: 单位配置如此，没得换啊
<kingbo> archl: 我猜他爹是土豪
<archl> kingbo: ？
<archl> kingbo: 不是，是他可以承担风险。你不行
<kingbo> archl: 没钱能玩啥子？
<archl> kingbo: 很多人都是无钱去旅行的
<kingbo> archl: 我真还没见过没钱玩的...
<archl> kingbo: 只能说你知道的少
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 微软：我们爱Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465148 微软CEO Satya Nadella的前任鲍尔默（Steve Ballmer）曾将Linux比作癌症，而现在微软却张开双手拥抱了Linux，原因却是Azure云计算平台。 在前不久旧金山的一个活动上，微软CEO Satya Nadella说了句令人惊讶的话：“微软爱Linux
<onlylove_> kingbo: 不不不，人的顾虑比你少得多
<kingbo> onlylove_: 学生党？说走就走？
<waterloo2005> gnome 3.12 的 gedit怎么把undo和redo功能都取消了？
<archl> kingbo: 人家没上大学吧
<kingbo> archl: 有工作还是有故虑啊
<onlylove_> kingbo: 人是remote
<archl> kingbo: 人家是创办公司的人。。
<archl> kingbo: 20岁退出
<kingbo> archl: onlylove_  ...
<archl> kingbo:  就看你把什么当作重要的事情了，怕风险怕赚不到钱怕不够稳定就肯定做不出这些事情
 * kingbo 俺矮穷龊一边玩泥巴...
<onlylove_> kingbo: 那只能委屈下，继续玩泥巴吧……
<kingbo> onlylove_: 还是泥巴便宜...不过现在想找个干净的泥巴也不容易了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求救！WIN7 64位安装ubuntu14.04后直接进入ubuntu，找不到win7引导菜单了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465149 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 JLennon — 2014-10-22 10:39
<onlylove_> kingbo: 橡皮泥太贵
<onlylove_> kingbo: 小时候玩橡皮泥，一开始还分颜色，后来拆不开了，都揉一起，就黑乎乎了
<kingbo> onlylove_: 这...刨点土，洒泡尿就可以玩了...
<kingbo> onlylove_: 屌丝要屌起来...
<onlylove_> kingbo: 你好歹用水！
<onlylove_> 唉……写case去……
<onlylove_> archl: 你在深圳多久了，有没考虑找个工作
<archl> onlylove_:   没有。
<onlylove_> archl: 钟点工那种……
<onlylove_> archl: 好歹补贴下你的花费
<archl> onlylove_:  没想
 * kingbo 刚从厕所爬了出来...肚子真疼，得罪什么人了么？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • RTL8188RU驱动装不上？？？用的Debian系统，请教高人 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465150 root@yzl:/home/yzl/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911# ./install.sh ################################################## Realtek Wi-Fi driver Auto installation script Novembor, 21 2011 v1.1.0 ##################################
<^k^>  ─> ################ Decompress the driver source tar ball: rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911.tar.gz rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_ …
<kingbo> onlylove_: 听喜马拉雅的节目么？段子还不错的
<onlylove_> kingbo: 那是啥
<kingbo> onlylove_: 呵呵，不是啥
<onlylove_> kingbo: 话别说一半啊……
<onlylove_> 算了，我自己找下去
<kingbo> onlylove_: 低趣味广播频道...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • RTL8188RU驱动装不上？？？用的Debian系统，请教高人 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465153 root@yzl:/home/yzl/RTL8188C_8192C_USB_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911# ./install.sh ################################################## Realtek Wi-Fi driver Auto installation script Novembor, 21 2011 v1.1.0 ##################################
<^k^>  ─> ################ Decompress the driver source tar ball: rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_9000.20130911.tar.gz rtl8188C_8192C_usb_linux_v4.0.2_ …
<kingbo> onlylove_: 我喜欢里面有个波波有理，主持能力和口才都是我向往啊
<onlylove_> 好吧……
<onlylove_> http://baike.baidu.com/subview/976102/10388340.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 喜马拉雅_百度百科
<kingbo> onlylove_: 呃，我只听段子
<kingbo> onlylove_: 我儿子听故事...
<onlylove_> 好久没听收音机了
<archl> onlylove_:  话说，我今天中午去吃自助餐 12元，吃什么够本？
<kingbo> onlylove_: 睡前一课
<gfxmode> archl: 哈根达斯够本
<archl> gfxmode: 肯定没有。
<kingbo> archl: 哪 有12元管饱的？
 * archl 现在欠债一屁股
<archl> onlylove_: 这会儿比上次信用卡还的还要多。 工作啊工作啊。
<kingbo> archl: 又在妹子身上用劲了？
 * kingbo 年轻真好...
<onlylove_> kingbo: 我觉得我像 archl 那么大的时候没那么做真可惜
<archl> onlylove_:  做什么？
<archl> onlylove_: 你才比我大2岁
<kingbo> onlylove_: 那是什么感脚？
<archl> onlylove_: 和你打字这一下，就没抢到明天的午餐啊。
<kingbo> onlylove_: 一阵兴奋一阵辛酸？
<kingbo> archl: 我们食堂15元管饱，来吧
 * kingbo 6菜1汤居然没诱惑力...
<jzp113> 好了
<jzp113> 死了,我用字体查看器安装的字体找不到目录了
<kingbo> jzp113: 还有字体安装器？我记得我好象是放一个目录，是.font吧
<jzp113> 在哪?
<kingbo> jzp113: 在目录下
<jzp113> 哦看到了
<jzp113> kingbi 里面没有字体啊
<jzp113> kingbi 死了有变成宋体了.网页难看死了
<kingbo> jzp113: 拷进去，然后在目录内mkfontdir    mkfontscale运行一下
<jzp113> kingbi 我用字体查看器安装了宋体
<gfxmode> jzp113:我记得有个配置，可以配置界面使用字体的。wenquanyi有个网页，可以生成配置文件
<jzp113> kingbi  网页变成宋体了,难看死了.我现在的问题是要知道那个宋体删了
<kingbo> jzp113: /usr/share/fonts
<jzp113> 对
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何删除dash中无效的Applications图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465155 系统安装完matlab后，在命令行打开软件后右键固定到左侧侧边栏上，但是后面直接单击固定后的图标无法启动，然后dash的Applications里面自动生成了一个MATLAB R2014a的图标，单击这个也是无法启动...
<jzp113> kingbo, 我现在就是在这个目录
<kingbo> 这是系统的字库吧，找找看，配置文件就不瀮了
<jzp113> 然后我找不到simsun这个字体库了
<jzp113> 哎哎
<kingbo> jzp113: find / -name "sim*"
<kingbo> jzp113: 小心你的硬盘...呵呵
<kingbo> jzp113: 是不是应该find / -name "[sS][iI][mM]*"
<jzp113> kingbo, 开始耍正则了
<kingbo> jzp113: 我的配置文件在/etc/fonts下
 * perr 图像处理看啥书好?
<kingbo> perr: gimp...看帮助
<kingbo> perr: 呵呵，我只用一般功能
<perr> kingbo: 图像识别啥的
<jzp113> kingbo, 网上看到一种解决方案
<jzp113> kingbo, 强制渲染成其他字体
<kingbo> perr: window下用过，linux下没用过图像识别...
<kingbo> jzp113: 研究下你的文库配置吧，会有用的
<kingbo> jzp113: 我的字库只用于当前用户，没搞进系统里，不会有太大问题...
<jzp113> kingbo,恩恩
<jzp113> kingbo,我用字体查看器安装了宋体就找不到安装路径了
<kingbo> jzp113: 再操作一遍会有发现么？
<jzp113> 好了
<jzp113> kingbo, 找到了把它删了
<jzp113> kingbo, 你一般网页字体咋配置的
<jzp113> 哈哈
<freeflying> onlylove_: 那价格为啥不买肾机哦
<jzp113> kingbo, 刚才看来下字体
<kingbo> jzp113: 我用firefox，默认字体蛮好的
<jzp113> 微软雅黑是为了visia出的,一个字100美元.2w多个字啊
<jzp113> 用firefox，默认字体是啥?
<kingbo> jzp113: 我的字库是用来对付office的...
<kingbo> jzp113: sans-serif
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> kingbo, 你用的是ubuntu
<kingbo> jzp113: gentoo
<jzp113> 哦
<onlylove_> freeflying: 多钱，我记得昨天人和我说不到4000
<jzp113> kingbo, 我下次也换个玩玩
<onlylove_> freeflying: 按照imadper的说法，ip才1G内存，那个3G
<freeflying> onlylove_: 光内存大没意义啊
<^k^> jzp113: define:用firefox，默认字体 not defined.
<jzp113> ^k^, 知道了
<jzp113> 谢谢了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 买个肾6砸了, 让猴总等果粉知道知道总有别的原因不用iOS
<^k^> jzp113, .. 休息一下 ..  12:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 教训 : 老师:"犯一次错误,应该吸取一次教训。"学生:"这我清楚。"老师:"那你为什么屡教不改?"学生:"我是为了吸取更多的教训才这样做的。"
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 乖
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 肾6多少钱呀
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 5288
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 壕！！
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 我又不买
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 你不是买了么
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 支持后台之后还内存1G, 摄像头突出, 把用户当傻逼的iOS, 为啥我要买?
 * adam_magic_pack 不争论, 同意肾机是最好的手机
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 5555，壕都不买，我等穷人不敢上呀
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 答案就在你问题的后半句里
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 我壕个毛?
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 昨天去银行, 银行说不收欧元硬币, 不给存也不给兑换, 饭都吃不上了
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我买了个pad mini现在还在一边仍着呢
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: ubuntu touch for N7啥时候能用啊
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你入ssd了没？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 没, 等直接换电脑
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 都去欧洲了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 230还是厚和重
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 还不壕
<slucx> 壕就是壕
 * adam_magic_pack 忙着呢, 刚回来一堆活儿
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 再换换啥？笔记本那还有更轻的？再轻薄都是超级本了
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 是换超级本啊
<maplebeats> 我了个擦，ipad mini3只要2500块？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: MBA, ThinkPad X1C 3rd什么的
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 超级本性能肯定不如普通笔记本
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 刚安装的UBUNTU14.04，sudo apt-get update出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465157 Code: 。。。省略。。。 W: 无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found W: 无法下载 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found W: 无法下载
<^k^>  ─> http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found W: 无法下载 http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/dists/tr …
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 不追求性能...
 * adam_magic_pack Receiving objects:   9% (30100/332943), 12.60 MiB | 65.00 KiB/s
<maplebeats> 就是
<maplebeats> 性能什么的，也就在编译的爽一下
<maplebeats> 不过我的MBP双开WOW好卡，不爽
<maplebeats> mbp装什么发行版比较好
<slucx> 我本来还想着装个ssd，但是发现现在已经很快了
<maplebeats> slucx: 不会吧，没有SSD的电脑能用？
<slucx> maplebeats: 我平时开不了几个程序，加载到内存后都一样了
<slucx> firefox + emacs + xterm + pdf
<slucx> 编译放tmpfs里弄
<maplebeats> slucx: 有钱人，内存大
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 你买MBA回来装linux？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: .
<jusss> onlylove_: "根本不是一个模式。人家一出生就default到了 容易。我们一出生，就已经是地狱级的了。"
<jusss> onlylove_: 我也想去旅游
 * jusss 长这么大一次也没出去旅行过
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我在纠结linux要是换上SSD能提速不，难道会快的控制不住？
<adam_magic_pack> slucx: 我机械硬盘外加luks都没感觉慢...
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<Router2> 5400转的挺好
 * jusss 求职，来个人带走我吧
<Router2> jusss 什么职位？
<slucx> 同求
<Router2> 我这儿在招PHP攻城狮...
<slucx> 不玩PHP
<Router2> JAVA?
<slucx> 不玩JAVA
<Router2> .net?
<Router2> slucx .net?
<slucx> 不玩.net
<Router2> slucx 那就没了...
<jusss> Router2: php java .net都不会。。。
 * jusss 呜呜。。。
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1492059
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 组图：国外一啦啦队表演出意外 队员被抛空中大便失禁 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<archl> 我都不跑步要个跑步鞋干嘛。
<gfxmode> 1、跑步鞋适合跑步。2、其它鞋不适合跑步。
 * gxxgle_the_bitch 拜牛牛
<archl> gfxmode:  为啥走路鞋不适合跑步？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • mate-settings-d 占用cpu 100% http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465158 因为是用虚拟机，unity的特效太卡，所以装了mate桌面。 用了一个多朋还没事，但这两天一进系统一会儿就100%了，查出进程如下： 1484 root 20 0 344644 114376 9568 R 60.2 7.5 6:13.31 Xorg 1652 andares 20 0 790496 13440 7504 R 3
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:  小妞妞
<hoxily> say hi
<hoxily> time
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  14:51
<jusss-scheme> 2014-10-22T06:53:09.351Z
<eggegg> 大家好，我是蛋蛋
<hoxily> eggegg: 下午好
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 老司机....
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 老司机
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 大湿人
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 土壕 包养我
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  蛋蛋
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  送我前
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我没钱了---
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 相信我 我比你缺钱得多
 * archl 中午吃了12元自助餐，但绝对不够
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我欠债71万了。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 。。。疯了
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 滚, 我特么想欠来着
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 滚，你欠都是借款，然后你可以投资
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 滚, 富二代别来刺激我 555
<archl> adam_magic_pack: ...
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 壕买飞机了？
 * adam_magic_pack 今天各种发邮件关bug
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 还是说跟南非姥一样要上天了？
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 擦, 怎么可能!!! 我特么快穷死了
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 白胖萌
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 你怎么可能，留在美国就不穷了吧。
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 你竟然還活着
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 当然还活着...
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 从没去过美国
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 壕无人性
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 大麻 金髮女孩 時差竟然沒搞垮你
<archl> gebjgd:  他的穷是养不起白富美呀
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 只吃了两根大麻棒棒糖....
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 。。。
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 沒找個金髮妹子感受下
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 没有啊
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 遺憾
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我这么保守的人, 干不出这种事儿啊
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  你保守？
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 嗯
 * archl 可以跪下了。
<archl> lol
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 你俩一边去
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 我的原则是不和不喜欢的人发生关系, 已经相当保守了
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:  抓一下我的手
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  你个滥情的。。。
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 毛线
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 你俩在一起算了
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:  bing
 * adam_magic_pack 在巴黎被一个金发小姑娘吃豆腐了, 胸肌被摸了好几把
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  。。。
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  你也摸呀
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: no pic u say a jb
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 她上来就飞吻然后摸我胸... 然后募捐.............
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  同性恋的
<archl> adam
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 玩儿蛋去
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  正在玩儿噢  - 蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> archl: masturbate这种事情不要讲出来
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  真的，你需要主动的，即使没发生什么，也要主动的去结交
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 你在说毛....
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 说你该搭讪去呀
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 你俩真搞笑
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch: 加入我们吧
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:  我怎么赚钱也好啊
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 怎麼可能
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 我比不了大湿人
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 很多金髮妹子 你看到了之後直接就喜歡上了
<gfxmode> 请问irssi可以滚屏么？/scrollback好像不起作用
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 是, 在杜塞火车站遇到的一个金发妹子超赞, 漂亮又nice, 聊了一会儿 (感谢RB的strike
<jusss>  adam_magic_pack: 没要手机号吗
<jusss> gfxmode: page up page down
<gfxmode> jusss: 原来是这样，3Q
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 所以我說麼
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 金髮女人確實更有吸引力
<netsnail> 有没有可靠的国产虚拟化方案？
<gebjgd> netsnail, qemu
<onlylove_> 这是多信不过国外技术……
<netsnail> gebjgd: qemu国产的吗？
<onlylove_> LVS国产的
<gxxgle_the_bitch> netsnail: qemu就是我写的
<gxxgle_the_bitch> netsnail: 快来拜我
<netsnail> gxxgle_the_bitch: 牛BB
<gebjgd> netsnail, 我們說是國產 就是國產
<onlylove_> 额……COS么
<gxxgle_the_bitch> cos说国产其实也没问题吧，android本来就是apache协议，我随便乱搞当然是我的
<netsnail> gebjgd: 太牛B了，能商用吗？
<netsnail> gebjgd: 可靠性怎么样
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 信用卡壕，账单日当天的消费是不是记入下个月账单？
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: imtxc 不在，就问你了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove_: 一般情况下是 因为记账没那么快
<gxxgle_the_bitch> onlylove_: 人民币是，外币可能更慢
<adam_magic_pack> archl: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385961.1997985097.d4918997.9Vd1r3&id=22183235845&_u=mdpfn38de4
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 新款 胜利羽毛球鞋男女鞋 正品特价 VICTOR SH-A110 超轻透气-淘宝网 价格:198.00
<onlylove_> 哦，那就没问题了
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 呃。我现在一点都不想运动了。
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 渣渣
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 壕离开c记了？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> archl: 渣渣
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 在的啊
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  看到她之后，打球都分神
 * archl 碾压 gxxgle_the_bitch
<gxxgle_the_bitch> archl: 渣渣
<gxxgle_the_bitch> archl: 割以永治
 * archl 用铁球敲 gxxgle_the_bitch 屁股
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41561
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 八十年代的广告或是女性程序员缺乏的罪魁祸首
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch: 和割毫无关系
<gebjgd> netsnail, 剛剛的
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41560
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 将Android恶意应用隐藏在图像中
<onlylove_> 水果商店……唉，也是个办法
<gebjgd> gxxgle_the_bitch, 求合體
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 你先露奶
<netsnail> 找了半天，国产的真没有啊
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 你弄明白TA的性别了？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gebjgd
<onlylove_> netsnail: 别找了，全世界就那几个
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 早就弄明白了
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 不是女的  花錢給她做
<onlylove_> netsnail: 你要是实在不想用，自己写个
<netsnail> onlylove_: 自己要能写就牛B大发了
<onlylove_> netsnail: 那你为什么如此执着于国产
<gxxgle_the_bitch> onlylove_: 人家是中科院的
<netsnail> onlylove_: 问一下，某人有需求
<onlylove_> netsnail: 没有，自己写去
<gxxgle_the_bitch> onlylove_: 军用技术必须国产的
<onlylove_> gxxgle_the_bitch: 拉倒吧，军队里面的CPU，那些X86都国产？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gebjgd: 骚货，快发照片
<gxxgle_the_bitch> onlylove_: 当然，就是我打磨的
<gebjgd> gxxgle_the_bitch, 你怎麼知道我騷的
<onlylove_> gxxgle_the_bitch: 你看每次演习新闻，里面的WinXP,都国产？深度？
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, nyair在帝都麼
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 魔都
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gebjgd: 因为你刀剑神域湖南江西啊
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 魔都的
<gxxgle_the_bitch> onlylove_: 国产xp啊
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, onlylove_ gxxgle_the_bitch 我沒去過上海怎麼辦啊
<onlylove_> http://blog.jobbole.com/78803/
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 24岁才开始学编程是否太晚？一位经济学专业女程序员的故事 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gebjgd: 没事，去一次想走就走的旅行
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 没事，去一次就去过了
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 香榭丽舍的levis店卖501要95欧元...... 法国佬也被坑啊
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 我去过
<gebjgd> gxxgle_the_bitch, 我看行
<gebjgd> gxxgle_the_bitch, 洗白白 等着我啊
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gebjgd: 骚货，快发照片
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch: 呃。。。。
<archl> 、么
 * archl 走了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41562
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 优秀的开源图像浏览器
<huntxu> gxxgle_the_bitch: 拜新nick牛牛
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 全都是垃圾软件
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 花了多少钱这次
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 我自己写的都比这堆垃圾强
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 我自己花了三千吧, 主要是后头两天的火车票和住宿钱, 以及给我妈带的法国香水
<gxxgle_the_bitch> linux desktop什么时候能出点重量级应用？
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 嫖花了多少
<gxxgle_the_bitch> huntxu: 17w
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 没.....
<gxxgle_the_bitch> huntxu: 他刚刚说了
<adam_magic_pack> .....
 * adam_magic_pack 差6000里程, 淘宝的国航里程信得过么?
 * adam_magic_pack 
 * adam_magic_pack "会员等级： 知音卡会员    可用里程：20191公里 "
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: wiki婊的要钱广告怎么block掉？
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 捐
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 上次捐款的时候发现中文有募捐广告 英文wiki没有
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 毛蛋，从技术上说，捐了它还会继续弹窗
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 弹窗? 没遇到过, 就遇到过ad bar
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 看中文wiki那群逗逼还不如看度娘百科
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 英文wiki还能看，中文wiki都是剽窃度娘的
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: ...
<jusss> 射出个未来
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 几年前度娘刚开始建百科时可能反过来，现在再看中文wiki那简直逗逼
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 和中国受众无关的当然看英文wiki, 中文的信息量太少. 和中国受众有关的则反过来, 国内百科之流信息量又太少...
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 不是，很多wiki条目有乱七八糟来历不明的煽动性信息
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gxxgle_the_bitch: 可是其他语言的版本都没有
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 一般都会标注"来源有待确认"或者"存在较大争议"
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 别的语言有自己的G点, 你不熟悉而已...
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 话说方舟子怎么被ban了？
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 焦点话题一样煽动和乱改
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 因为这篇文章 "http://en.textsave.org/xQsb"
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 周小平这种傻逼黑粑粑国黑的一点水平都没有
<^k^> ⇪ ti: textsave | The easy way to save text online!
<adam_magic_pack> https://twitter.com/fangshimin/status/524598092121665537
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 方舟子 on Twitter: "从2004年我开通新浪博客开始算起，到今天我因为揭露了一名“网络作家代表”导致在国内的所有自媒体帐号全部被下令封杀，刚好十年。以后大概还是只能以国外网站为据点。"
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 对啊，方舟子不是说的挺对么
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: 小k君你终于能翻墙了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 方舟子这是黑完美分黑五毛啊
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 在看这个"http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_48a082b7010002ms.html"
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 老罗请暂缓骂中医_周小平同志_新浪博客
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 我都快吐了, 智商太低救不了
<adam_magic_pack> "唯物主义的基础无非就是牛顿力学，而唯心主义的基础则是量子力学…… 中医之所以有那么多不可思议之处，正是由于他起源于量子力学……" 量子力学和概率论的悲哀就是一大群不懂装懂的傻逼
<netsnail> 有什么好看的美剧推荐吗？
<jusss> netsnail: the strain
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 好几年没像样的美剧了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 南方公园是唯一可看的
<gxxgle_the_bitch> RWBY如何
<netsnail> gxxgle_the_bitch: 南方公园 动画片吗？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 第二季比第一季烂太多了
<linwei> 疑犯追踪才好看
<linwei> 神盾局也不错
<adam_magic_pack> 在看不死法医
<jusss> 超感神探s1-s7
<netsnail> adam_magic_pack: 这片不如嗜血法医
<jusss> 铁杉丛林
<jusss> hemlock什么的
 * kingbo 机器人都会翻墙了，我还在墙里憋着......
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04，nvidia闭源，屏幕闪啊闪的，不知道怎么办…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465162 14.04，nvidia闭源驱动，显示运行什么的都没问题，但是浏览器总是闪啊闪的。 没法截图或者录像，大概就是画面刷新之后，某些时候上一个画面的一部分还会出现。 浏览器里出现的
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 大牛，debian改时区，你怎么改
<jusss> ,
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 命令行 dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 当然推荐你图形修改
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 我也是最近改了两次事情才知道
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 虚拟机无法安装64位的ubuntu???? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465163 机子：东芝c40d 安装６４位的１２.０４和１４都会出现崩溃，就是分完区之后，１分钟左右就崩了．．．．装不上．．．． 统计信息: 发表于 由 98765kof — 2014-10-22 16:20
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: vps改。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: vps设置个毛时区?
<roylez_> adam_magic_pack: 回来啦？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: bot要报时，每次都0时区的
<jusss>  > Time.now
<adam_magic_pack> roylez_: 嗯 回来服雾
<^k^> jusss: 2014-10-22 08:26:12 +0000 => https://eval.in/208615
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 看到没有
<roylez_> adam_magic_pack: 有认识啥高大上的公司的人不？
<roylez_> adam_magic_pack: 求解救
<adam_magic_pack> roylez_: 高大上? IBM吧
<jusss> roylez: 你都phd了，让国家养你吧
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 说真的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 什么职位和要求? IT? remote?
<maxlv> 什么专业的？
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: IT，最好remote或者出差狗
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=897
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ err: no title
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 不认识... IT咨询公司呢? 薪水不高, 忙成狗那种
<^k^> adam_magic_pack, .. 休息一下 ..  16:31
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 咨询公司飘过，忙成狗啊，求蛋蛋拯救
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 你不是opera么
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: opera一直都是做咨询的啊
<adam_magic_pack> 0_0
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 你什么时候产生了错觉了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 浏览器又养活不了人，随时都能扔
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 图样图森破
<adam_magic_pack> =,= 孤陋寡闻了
<maxlv> opera 是咨询些啥啊？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 各种零售业的产品推广客户模型和策略
<maxlv> 好高级，还以为只是做浏览器的
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 你发工资
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 全世界就只有firefox好意思问人要钱，无奈人家mozilla广告做出来了，后人是没法厚脸皮了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 所以说这公司高层傻啊
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 当初这浏览器还很火的时候就应该要饭了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 自带mail client/bt client/rss/irc，当年谁比得过？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 鼠标手势广告过滤标签页都是首创的
<jusss> gxxgle_the_bitch: mozilla 也自带
<gxxgle_the_bitch> jusss: 拉倒把，netscape有多烂我还不知道？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> jusss: mozilla无非就是抄的
<jusss> gxxgle_the_bitch: remote_dns_solve什么的不算抄吧
<jusss> 忘具体名字了，就是远程解析dns
<gxxgle_the_bitch> jusss: mozilla甚至都不是最早抄的，还有一圈ie内核的
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:  对着必须要做广告必须宣传的奇葩互联网。我不知道说什么好拉。
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • perl printf 格式的存储 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465165 在最下面的代码中，两个sub只有printf的格式不一样，因次我想到如果能够这样调用就更好了，我试了试，没有找到实现方法，求大神们出招~~ Code: &dealmode("VICA","$data[2] $data[3] 0 0 $data[0]\n"); &dealmode("VICR",""$data[1] $da
<^k^>  ─> ta[2] $data[3] $data[4] $data[5] $data[6] $data[7] $data[8] $data[9]\n"); Code:</b&
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 不要钱-没钱-老东西被挖走-产品垃圾-客户流失-没钱-继续循环
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 所以哪怕ubuntu再烂，c社也是成功的
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 因为我不知道linux是什么，但是我知道ubuntu=linux
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 广告做的好才是真的好
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:   嫁接概念，我不知道浏览器是什么，我知道ie
<archl> lol
 * adam_magic_pack 我妈只知道"圆圈"用来上网  (Chrome)
<gxxgle_the_bitch> archl: 蠢问题，一开手机就露馅了
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:  手机莫不是用ie当图标的么？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 你怎么抛弃mozilla了？
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • perl printf 格式的存储 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465168 在最下面的代码中，两个sub只有printf的格式不一样，因次我想到如果能够这样调用就更好了，我试了试，没有找到实现方法，求大神们出招~~ Code: &dealmode("VICA","$data[2] $data[3] 0 0 $data[0]\n"); &dealmode("VICR",""$data[1] $da
<^k^>  ─> ta[2] $data[3] $data[4] $data[5] $data[6] $data[7] $data[8] $data[9]\n"); Code:</b&
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • perl printf 格式的存储 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465169 在最下面的代码中，两个sub只有printf的格式不一样，因次我想到如果能够这样调用就更好了，我试了试，没有找到实现方法，求大神们出招~~ Code: &dealmode("VICA","$data[2] $data[3] 0 0 $data[0]\n"); &dealmode("VICR",""$data[1] $da
<^k^>  ─> ta[2] $data[3] $data[4] $data[5] $data[6] $data[7] $data[8] $data[9]\n"); Code:</b&
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 我一直在用Firefox啊, 我妈用Chrome
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/339267.htm
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 网游互骂演变成线下约战 男子报自己方位后被砍_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，ubuntu下eclipse编译C++遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465170 hello world 能运行。 在用随机函数srand((int)time(0));时候出现了错误，编译能通过，debug的时候弹出一个页面提示，错误为Can't find a source file at "/build/buildd/eglibc-2.19/stdlib/random.c" Locate the file or edit the
<^k^>  ─> source lookup path to include its location. 不会上传图片，添加到附件了，请大神帮忙解答一下，万分感谢！ 统计信 …
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  我发现真的喝牛奶能长胖呀
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我最胖的时期就是每天喝 1／
<archl> 每天喝 0.5升牛奶，然后多吃，然后安心的准备开溜
<RainFlying> 有人用 Docker 吗？
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 用臭了都
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: closing party上遇到的那个东欧妹子貌似就是Docker inc.的
 * adam_magic_pack 听说明天又有超级雾霾
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, closing party？你們去düsseldorf街上的那個？
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 我沒在
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 求毛妹
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 有幾個參加會議的妹子不錯
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 東歐漂亮妹子太多了
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: LPC的closing party 周五晚上, 酒无限量供应, 就是在那喝得altier beer
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 上回参加gamejam，一群抠脚恶心死我了
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 2014 global gamejam就在魔都啊
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 呃。你在哪里啊
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 北京
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 这么快就发配回来了？
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 昨天中午就落地了
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 呃，然后跟着 另一拨飞美国？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 14.04 的hwinfo的替代程序是那个啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465171 Ubuntu 14.04 的hwinfo的替代程序是那个啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-22 17:18
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 没, 在北京
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 话说你也买相机了么？
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 手机
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 厉害呀
 * archl 感觉 adam_magic_pack 打败了 happyaron
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋，给我带得weed呢
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 就是一个现在只值200块钱的手机.... 我特么缺个带好相机的手机
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 买二手的呀
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 回来了, 带不回来, 出荷兰都不可能
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 让同事送呀
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 河南都去了还不去红灯区要张发票？
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 就听到好多"你好" 没听到"发票"
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 去吃了两根大麻棒棒糖, 看了看橱窗女郎就回来了
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 可怜的蛋蛋。
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 不过今天深圳终于没有雾霾了。羡慕吧!
<RainFlying> gebjgd: 赶紧帮我解决一个问题，我想用 Docker 里的 MongoDB 和物理机上的 MongoDB 做 Replication Set，这个怎么操作？不想手动指定 hostname 也不想手动改防火墙规则，更不想在节点之前搞 VPN 或者其他的点对点的网络。
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 到那里吃你就不怕那棒棒糖是刚捅过PP的？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕，欧洲转了一圈啊，羡慕嫉妒恨
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 滚....
<archl> freeflying:  ...
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 穷游很累的, 没玩到什么
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 穷游还去河南？你是多壕啊
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 住青年旅社, 头天去, 第二天就走了, 壕个毛
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 河南物价在欧洲算很贵了
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 500歐 paypal打過來再說
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  你需要学会享受生活
 * archl 完全不会享受生活
<RainFlying> gebjgd: 看你就不值这个价嘛
<gebjgd> RainFlying, 值與不值都這個價
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕把巴黎也玩乐
<gxxgle_the_bitch> RainFlying: 老鸨老鸨，gebjgd这骚货值500欧一夜？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 一样头天去 第二天走
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 500欧都能买回越南人了
<gebjgd> gxxgle_the_bitch, 那麼便宜？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gebjgd: 我越南上过1年班，骗你干嘛
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 荷兰相当贵. 普通旅馆200欧, 青年旅舍45欧, 坐个公交2.8欧
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gebjgd: 越南人的口号就是牺牲一代人，振兴全越南。而且现在人家经济确实起来了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gebjgd: 三哥现在都眼红越南的发展
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 那你这是何苦啊
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 咋不多休几天呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 逛逛嘛, 没去过. 多休太贵. 巴黎玩了一天半 可以了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 主要是去checkin和给我妈买香水
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧，壕啊，去巴黎买香水
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 没人告诉你首堵机场的香水比巴黎便宜？ lol
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 巴黎也有便宜的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 机场没有低价位的...
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我妈就是要"法国带回来的法国香水"这个名头而已
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 给令慈买还计较钱？
<freeflying> lol
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 穷 没办法
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你丫又来了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> freeflying: 快把当当干醒
<adam_magic_pack> 麻痹的 谁再调侃我这个穷鬼我就急
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 潘驴邓小闲
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 去塞纳河上坐船没
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 看别人坐, 巴黎圣母院前面
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 那个坐船+穿上吃饭你应该体验一把的，其实也不贵，不到50好像
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: "不到50".....
<adam_magic_pack> f
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 回来后三块钱欧元硬币换不了人民币我都心疼, 还五十?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你丫挣多少我又不是不知道
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 守财奴
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 挣得多有个屁用, 挣多少年顶个首付? 挣多少顶个富二代? 妈的
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 你这种心态还是技术移民出去吧
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 求opear收留
<freeflying> gxxgle_the_bitch: 他这心态到哪里都不行
<gxxgle_the_bitch> freeflying: 心态再不好，能力可以加上任劳任怨，死不了的
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: opera逼格比cannonical low多了，你受不了的
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 而且我估计你analytic这方面能力约等于0
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 给l1b就行
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 错了, 等于0
<freeflying> gxxgle_the_bitch: opera还活着啊
<gxxgle_the_bitch> freeflying: 欧朋死不了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> freeflying: 前几年广告做的好
 * adam_magic_pack 回家. 明天中午有release party, 还wfh不了
<freeflying> 我还以为早挂了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 又有啊，有好吃得不
<gxxgle_the_bitch> freeflying: 不盈利的东西，挂了大家都开心，减负不是很好么
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 某某家常菜
<imtxc> 我天
<imtxc> 断网几天这么多log
<gxxgle_the_bitch> imtxc: 没事，那些都是我马甲
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465172 在终端里面，用whereis的命令可以找到at 和crontop，自己用bash，那怎么实际在用的时.，提示的是没有安装at. 然后叫我安装 对于crontop。提示crontop：未找到命令。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yan ke 1 — 2014-10-22 18:53
<archl> imtxc:  话说你怎么了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我安装了itunes通过wine还有playonlinux,但是itunes连接不上itunes store，为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465173 我安装了itunes通过wine还有playonlinux,但是itunes连接不上itunes store，为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2014-10-22 19:43
<jackness> freeflying, 帮助我解决个问题啊？
<jackness> 大家帮忙我解决问题啊
<jackness> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=465173
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 我安装了itunes通过wine还有playonlinux,但是itunes连接不上itunes store，为什么？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackness
<TreeTop> jackness:  贴个log么。。 这个信息明显不足哦
<alvin_rxg> jackness: playonlinux 里边启动 itunes 前，左边有个 debug 的启动项。
<archl> died man
<jackness> alvin_rxg, debug启动项启动吗？
<jackness> alvin_rxg, 还是有问题啊
<jackness> alvin_rxg, 用了debug启动了
<jackness> iMadper, 你来啦，帮我看看错误
<jackness> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=465173
<iMadper> jack77213: 从没用过 ituns, 也没用过wine, 也没用过playonlinux
<jackness> iMadper, 你是谦虚吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 我没用过啊. 用不到啊
<jackness> iMadper, 大哥 你可不能玩我啊，我还等你送我去红帽子公司呢
<iMadper> jackness: 跟这个有关系?
<jackness> iMadper, 红帽子公司不是什么问题都要会解决吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 毛线
<jackness> iMadper, 那该怎么办 不兼容
<iMadper> jackness: 别用了呗
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<jackness> iMadper, 好的
<iMadper> happyaron: 壕
<jusss> happyaron: 壕
<jusss> happyaron: 回来时记得随便给我带个三键鼠标回来呀，
<jusss> happyaron: 要求不高，三键就行，
<jackness> 你们谁给我带个iphone6s啊
<jackness> 我想买iphone6s
<archl> iMadper:  壕，我现在欠债3000了，今天又买东西了。
 * archl 想不出怎么换回钱来丫丫
<iMadper> archl: 我的手机摔坏了... 我也要买东西了
<archl> iMadper:  。。。
<jusss>  > Time.now
<iMadper> archl: 我比你可怜好伐.. 我的手机屏幕都爆了, 现在掉渣
<^k^> jusss: 2014-10-22 12:35:39 +0000 => https://eval.in/208693
<archl> iMadper: 看阿当好厉害，用破烂手机拍摄的都让我感觉鄙视 蓉蓉
<archl> iMadper: 噢。回国买就是了。
<archl> iMadper: 我没见过谁坏了屏幕的呢。
<archl> iMadper: 美国牛奶好吗？
<iMadper> archl: 不知道这边的苹果店能不能用我的手机折扣买新款iphone
<iMadper> archl:没喝, 一直在喝soda water
<archl> iMadper: 噢你是iphone 么？
<iMadper> archl: 5s啊
<archl> iMadper:   -$350 换新的。
<iMadper> archl: 减这么多???
<iMadper> archl: 真的? 那我今晚就去买, 不过不知道这边收不收中国的iphone
<archl> iMadper: 一个屏幕 $200，折旧 $150不是。
<jusss> onlylove: 你debian改时间都是咋改
<archl> lol
<archl> iMadper:  你信么。
<iMadper> archl: 啥意思?
<archl> iMadper:  你在ebay上卖就知道了
<iMadper> archl: 说人话
<iMadper> archl: 屏幕200是啥意思?
<jusss> onlylove: 直接export TZ=Asia/Shang ?还是修改 /etc/localtime /etc/timezone ?
<archl> iMadper:  换个新屏幕不是 $200 么？
<onlylove> jusss: tzselect dpkg-reconfig tzdata date -s ‘时间’
<iMadper> archl: 我不知道啊
<archl> iMadper:  记得是
<iMadper> archl: 我这个手机整个能折算$200我就满足了
<onlylove> jusss: 我老是搞不明白，所以让系统搞，新版的调整时间是在adjtime里面
<archl> iMadper:  。。。那你太傻呀。直接ebay拍卖多好
<iMadper> archl: 我没时间.
<archl> iMadper: 老外收购旧坏货比国内价格高很多很多，出国卖旧货很赚钱。
<archl> iMadper: 现在放上，就放1天
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 文件夹管理器是如何做到文件图标是【真】缩略图的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465176 在第一次接触Ubuntu的时候就发现在文件夹管理器中, 不论是PDF文件还是文本文件, 它们的图标都是真实的文件内容, 会随着内容的改变而改变. 我很想知道这是怎么实现的, 又不知道
<archl> iMadper:  bid
<^k^>  ─> 该如何就搜索这个问题的答案, 有谁能给我个思路么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 恒河沙数1 — 2014-10-22 20:40
<iMadper> archl: 算了, 还得找米国快递什么的
<iMadper> archl: 我还要上班呢
<jusss> onlylove: 直接软链接/etc/localtime到/usr/share/zoneinfo/下不行了吧
<archl> iMadper:  找快递 ebay 会帮你吧。
<archl> iMadper: lol 好吧，你肯定是 每小时 $ 200 看不上这点钱
<jusss> onlylove: 我直接设了export TZ=Asia/Shanghai 现在变成CST时间了。。。
<iMadper> 我去, 才折算78美金
<archl> iMadper: 好吧你每小时 $78
<jzp113> 哎哎
<archl> iMadper:  还行，入门级别的
<jzp113> 打脸了
<jzp113> apache+php +mysql 都不会配置了
<onlylove> jusss: 你想用啥时间啊……
<onlylove> jusss: 我都是用CST的，不然老是不明白到底几点了
<jusss> onlylove: utc +08
<onlylove> jusss: 那不就是CST么
<iMadper> jusss: 你知道cst是啥吗?
<hoxily> China Standard Time?
<jusss> iMadper: 知道
<jusss> /etc/timezone不再使用了在systemd
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕猴总
<fhsofdsfs> 奇葩lenovo idea pad在ubuntu14下亮度一直不能调节 开机默认最亮 求破
<freeflying> gfrog: 国内咋没人山寨tumblr的
<gfrog> freeflying: 呵呵呵，山寨tumblr就会有人往上发露点图儿了。
<jusss> freeflying: http://zg-men.tumblr.com/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 周公门事件
<jusss> freeflying: 这个？
<freeflying> jusss: 这个只是个用户的
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个有搞头啊，为啥没人山寨
<freeflying> 奇怪
<jusss> 我是这种漏点图
<jusss> 说
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Wed, 22 Oct 2014 21:08:27 +0800
<iMadper> freeflying: iphone摔成渣了, apple store购买的时候能折价嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper: 青年才俊总
<iMadper> freeflying: T_T
<freeflying> iMadper: 没戏，在保你去修修看
<freeflying> iMadper: 就说好好碎了 lol
<iMadper> freeflying: 太明显了
<jusss> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:07
<jusss> 小k时间严重不对呀
<freeflying> iMadper: 管它呢，不过你正好能换肾6
<iMadper> freeflying: 要是能折价的话, 考虑肾6
<iMadper> freeflying: 昨天用了一会儿android平板, 还不如ios呢...
<freeflying> bestbuy能trade in
<freeflying> 你可以去试试
<freeflying> iMadper: 跟你说了不能光看内存大小，那货没意义的
<iMadper> freeflying: 有意义啊, 刷图片真的比ios爽
<freeflying> iMadper: 看哪种网站你还是用电脑吧亲
<happyaron> archl: adam 完胜我
<freeflying> iMadper: retina的iMAC
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<iMadper> freeflying: 肯定不考虑imac
<happyaron> iMadper: 壕
<happyaron> jusss: ...
 * freeflying 学壕蛋蛋去背单词了
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 米帝壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 第一壕和第二壕都背单词了
<freeflying> 尼玛少壮不努力，老大背单词
<gfrog> freeflying: 第一壕和第二壕都背单词了
<happyaron> gfrog: 看了猴子叔的说法，我还是加把劲努力吧。
<jackness> 我靠 你们在聊什么啊？
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕们都去背单词了……
<jusss> happyaron: 随便带个三键的即可，就是那种没滚轮的，是按键的中键
<happyaron> gfrog: 啊不是说背单词，我不是壕
<freeflying> iMadper: 我用了两天nubia z7 mini， 实在受不了那货的系统，给退了
<happyaron> jusss: 额
<happyaron> freeflying: mate7
<jusss> 滚轮的按下去太难受了
<happyaron> freeflying: p7
<happyaron> freeflying: 都很赞
<freeflying> happyaron: 你送我个把，壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 送不起
<freeflying> happyaron: 扯呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 飞利浦那个看过没
<happyaron> onlylove: 没看着链接啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 在美国买apple care, 到国内能保修吗? FJKong
<gfrog> freeflying: 我还正想买z7呢
<gfrog> freeflying: ps，这货能root掉刷cm
<happyaron> iMadper: 美版的基本在国内没用
<freeflying> gfrog: 只要你能忍受它得系统，机器硬件不错
<iMadper> happyaron: ... T_T
<happyaron> iMadper: 哪有那么多羊毛
<slucx> 刚才拆开本子看到了msata位置的大小瞬间不想再整ssd了
<happyaron> slucx: 好样的
<iMadper> slucx: 跟大小有关系?
<onlylove> slucx: msata的机械盘，本身就一个无线网卡那么大点
<happyaron> slucx: iMadper 的心血没白费
<onlylove> slucx: 哦，SSD，不是机械盘
<slucx> 空间就那么大一点，散热肯定是问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 有点贵…… 总感觉2k来块买安卓机器太贵
<iMadper> gfrog: 1499不是?
<freeflying> gfrog: 一加，荣耀6
<slucx> gfrog: 整个小米用刚刚的
<freeflying> iMadper: 1499要抢购
<gfrog> iMadper: 根本买不到
<freeflying> slucx: 小米没双卡
<iMadper> gfrog: freeflying: 那就是1699的带一堆垃圾配件那个
<happyaron> 买小米的都土豪
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太敢用啊，以前同事的杂牌儿一年一坏
<onlylove> slucx: 安啦，你看ifixit拆mba就知道了
<freeflying> gfrog: 我1499买的，不过退了 lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 不开心啊, 小dd
<gfrog> iMadper: 就是1699那个
<freeflying> gfrog: 华为的不错
<iMadper> gfrog: 等魅族啊
<iMadper> gfrog: 买联通合约机
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们这回咋去那么远得地方sprint呢
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Wed, 22 Oct 2014 21:19:33 +0800
<freeflying> iMadper: 魅族不灵，还没节操
<iMadper> freeflying: 不是我决定的啊... 为啥啊, cc happyaron
<gfrog> iMadper: 魅族也太贵，还单卡
<happyaron> iMadper: 卧槽跟我有啥关系
<gfrog> iMadper: 还不能插卡
 * slucx 坐等机械硬盘挂了再换吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是五大洲土豪啊.
<archl> happyaron:  五大洲壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 你是五大洲土豪啊.
<jackness> 买华为吧
<jackness> 华为双卡
<freeflying> happyaron: 你们下个版本的名字又出来了啊
<jackness> 华为荣耀
<happyaron> iMadper archl freeflying ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 好像出来了
<jackness> iMadper, 给我你的号码啊，明年去北京 我给你打电话
<iMadper> O0XX: wpa_suppliant 是桌子上那俩座的
<archl> happyaron:  叫什么
<happyaron> O0XX: 还有靠墙那俩
<happyaron> O0XX: 没有专职的
<iMadper> jackness: 在这里联系就行. 我不习惯打电话.
<FJKong> iMadper: 国内保修不了
<jackness> iMadper, 好吧，明年去北京 给打电话啊
<iMadper> FJKong: 昂.
<freeflying> happyaron: FJKong iMadper gfrog http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/ubuntu-at-ten-birthday-quiz
<^k^> ⇪ t: Ubuntu Birthday Quiz: 10 Years, 10 Questions
<iMadper> 感觉6plus比6好很多啊
<freeflying> C社得同学都来试试
<freeflying> 看你们能得几分
<onlylove> adam键盘号不在……
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴子叔多少分
<happyaron> freeflying: ex-C社同学
<iMadper> onlylove: 要买键盘? 找我推荐啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 4分，不及格
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就是想知道 黑茶红青的区别，不打算买……
<onlylove> iMadper: 我买键盘肯定是浪费钱，我经常干这事
<iMadper> onlylove: 黑没法用, 剩下的看你干嘛. 想爽就青, 怕吵就茶, 喜欢特别轻的按键就红
<happyaron> freeflying: 6/10
<freeflying> iMadper: 找个全网通的机器
<onlylove> iMadper: 特别轻怎么讲……
<iMadper> freeflying: sprint的机器可以.
<freeflying> happyaron: 🐂
<iMadper> onlylove: 压力克数小, 很轻的压力就能按下去
<freeflying> iMadper: 我说我在找个全网通的android做备机
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似只有nubia
<happyaron> freeflying: nexus6不知道怎么样
<freeflying> happyaron: nubia系统太烂了
<iMadper> onlylove: 除此之外, 我还用过1个日产alps轴, 几个台湾轴.
<happyaron> freeflying: LOL
<onlylove> iMadper: 噪音比茶略大？
<slucx> 小米全网通
<happyaron> freeflying: 华为不通cdma，其他都行
<happyaron> slucx: 小米渣渣
<O0XX> freeflying:壕
<onlylove> iMadper: 传说中雷柏的黄轴用过否
<freeflying> O0XX: 壕毛啊，你们这些公款旅游的壕
<iMadper> onlylove: 你说红轴? 比茶轴小点儿. 但是除非你真的是对轻的按键有需求, 不然红黑都不需要
<jackness> 睡觉了 各位晚安
<archl> freeflying:  happyaron  You got 6/10 correct! 但我都不知道哪些是对的。。。
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: http://detail.zol.com.cn/391/390206/param.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【飞利浦I966参数】Philips I966手机参数_规格_性能_功能-ZOL中关村在线 价格:即将上市
 * archl all gone wrong
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，去HK买肾6是不是得拿HK本地电话号？
<freeflying> gfrog: 没买过啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 老实说，我不喜欢nano sim
<gfrog> freeflying: 你的加价了多少？
<happyaron> onlylove: 无所谓的
<freeflying> gfrog: 50刀
 * archl 终于又有了移动电源
<gfrog> freeflying: 很不错啊……
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过是V版得，官方当时没得卖
<freeflying> gfrog: 啊，亏大乐
<archl> 哈哈，我的相机可以边充电边拍摄了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 额，我因为看过IC卡规范，所以觉得虽然有俩触点不用，但是标准的IC始终是8触点不是……
<gfrog> freeflying: V版不是也没限制么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后micro sim就正好是IC大小
<freeflying> gfrog: 嗯
<happyaron> onlylove: 规范是扯淡，能用就可以。
<freeflying> onlylove: 其实sim根本就可以不用有的
 * archl 不明白为什么microusb插口线不作出直角转弯的样子呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 写号？
<freeflying> onlylove: 多好啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果那样我还是喜欢sim
<archl> freeflying: 不好啊。不好监控了
<archl> 哪国政府喜欢不好监控的
<freeflying> archl: 监控跟sim卡有啥关系啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总你的想法和水果很像的，我一直不明白为啥水果只有电信的是写号的
<onlylove> archl: 要扔一起扔 sim imei，都能暴露你
<archl> 。
<archl> 也是
<archl> SIM卡是一个装有微处理器的芯片卡，它的内部有5个模块，并且每个模块都对应一个功能：微处理器CPU（8位）、程序存储器ROM（3～8kbit）、工作存储器RAM（6～16kbit）数据存储器EEPROM（128～256kbit）和串行通信单元。
<freeflying> 其实吧壕蛋蛋这样得老觉得要重视个人隐私，其实你妈只要你一上网，还有毛得隐私啊，网监要找你还不是分分钟的事情
<onlylove> archl: 监控我除了浪费资源没别的用处，你么，有点价值
<onlylove> archl: 别看SIM的定义了，那货就一IC
<archl> onlylove:  。。。监控我？我哪些举动不是开放的。。。
<onlylove> archl: 和很早之前的IC电话卡，还有现在的IC银行卡一样的东西
<archl> onlylove:  嗯。
<onlylove> freeflying: sim卡可以拆的好处是，如果你手机没电了，拆下来换新手机一样，但是你不能保证你有一样的电池，或者手机能换电池……嗯……其实我想的太多了
<mao_> 如果有一个龙凤胎， 大家是喜欢姐姐弟弟这种，还是哥哥妹妹类型的 ？？
<archl> mao_:  有区别么。
<mao_> archl,  这个肯定有区别，明明都是一块出来的，一个比一个低一辈儿，谁愿意呀。
<onlylove> mao_: 理论上，先出生的是小的，但是习惯上谁先出生，谁是大的
<mao_> onlylove,  要富有娱乐精神，不能太严肃或者较真，不然没意思了。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我对克数没啥概念，我就知道，我平时的工作机，键盘发涩，而且噪音奇大
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果它和我测试机一样安静，我就凑合忍了
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后我上班的时间，就用那么个键盘和你们敲字……
<onlylove> mao_: 你确定要有娱乐精神？那同卵双胞胎呢？谁是姐姐谁是妹妹，或者谁是哥哥谁是弟弟？
<onlylove> mao_: 由此延伸，如果是三胞胎呢？
<mao_> onlylove,  暴扑汉。。。。
<slucx> onlylove: 30块钱买个双飞燕用就得了
<onlylove> mao_: 我们这样假设，一个同卵的双生，加上另一个，然后，是俩姐姐带一弟弟，还是俩哥哥带一妹妹？然后姐姐和哥哥之间谁大谁小？
<onlylove> slucx: 对自己不负责
<onlylove> slucx: 要买就买好点的，和你这么说，惠普的台式机送的键盘，就是比其他牌子送的键盘好
<mao_> onlylove,   不较真，
<onlylove> slucx: 我的右手腕已经有起茧子的迹象了
<onlylove> mao_: 说好的娱乐呢
<onlylove> mao_: 只是为了好玩而已……
<onlylove> mao_: 三胞胎的概率小到什么程度只有天知道
<onlylove> mao_: 龙凤或者双生这样的都是很巧合了
<jusss> onlylove: 用笔记本键盘吧
<mao_> onlylove, 现在放开计生政策 ，估计有可能了。
<onlylove> mao_: 本着娱乐精神，你还记得最近流行的那个加入博士群讨论水滴会不会砸死人然后问淋雨被踢的么
<onlylove> mao_: 放开计生不放开计生和三胞胎么关系好么
<onlylove> mao_: 放开计生双胞胎就多了？
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Wed, 22 Oct 2014 22:01:05 +0800
<onlylove> jusss: 我又不想背着本子上班
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在每天背着本子上班
<onlylove> jusss: 北京个别地铁人物同检很麻烦
<jusss> onlylove: 每天背着笔记本要走40分钟或70分钟的路程
<onlylove> jusss: 我一开始也这样，因为……因为不给配机器，而且有补贴
<jusss> onlylove: 现在我就想换个轻薄的本，背着轻
<onlylove> jusss: mba你值得拥有
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在每月1k5,你好意思让我买mba
<happyaron> iMadper: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 那联想U310
<jusss> onlylove: 买美元的mba是不是便宜点？
<onlylove> jusss:神船飞天
<onlylove> jusss: 再就是fujitsu好多3000左右的机器……不过……那是不是玩具就不知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 虽然很想买fujitsu的机器，但是看着价格，心里实在发毛，
<jusss> onlylove: 联想的比较坑
<onlylove> jusss: U310应该不坑吧……
<onlylove> jusss: 倒是上船的话小心键盘
<onlylove> jusss: 说联想坑，是因为拿着联想和好东西比
<onlylove> 我越发觉得自己不能玩网游了，延迟太坑了
<jusss> onlylove: 看人家神船 http://item.jd.com/1063740.html
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【神舟飞天UI41S D3】神舟（HASEE） 飞天UI41S D3 14英寸超薄本(intel双核1017U 4G 500G HD核显 wifi 21.6mm超轻薄)土豪银【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:2099.00
<onlylove> jusss: 上船有风险，购买需谨慎
<iMadper> O0XX: test
<jusss> onlylove: 我这一时半会也没钱换呢还，不着急
<onlylove> jusss: 我会优先考虑不要想
<jusss> onlylove: 现在发的1k5交交房租吃吃饭就没了
<jusss> onlylove: 说不准那天就直接买个chromebook
<onlylove> jusss: 记得买x86的，想换win还有救
<jusss> onlylove: win不是有arm了？
<slucx> http://www.amazon.cn/ThinkPad-New-X1-Carbon-20A7S00-900-14%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E7%94%B5%E8%84%91/dp/B00J8AMAJM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413987434&sr=8-1&keywords=thinkpad+x1
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ Think-ThinkPad New X1 Carbon 20A7S00 900 14英寸笔记本电脑（I5-4200u 4G 128G固态 蓝牙 指纹 摄像头 win8.1 高分屏 背光键盘）-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 7,748.00
<slucx> 这货就只有128G的硬盘啊
<onlylove> 现在大家都喜欢用低压U……
<onlylove> 一晚上掉线两次，Kingsoft不打算和我玩的节奏
<onlylove> jusss: 我买了现在的东芝以后，才知道原来的老华硕很多不错的地方和不尽人意的地方
<onlylove> jusss: 不过最恨的还是这个insyde的BIOS
<onlylove> jusss: 以前想买个带小键盘的，买了以后才发现，丫的按键小，要适应好久，不然总是按错，而且发现数字键盘也没啥用……现在又想买87键的键盘了
<jusss> onlylove: 华硕的低端货，硬件很良心的
<jusss> onlylove: 但是华硕的触摸板都是edt而不是snaptics的
<jusss> onlylove: 还有那bios
<onlylove> jusss:别和我说华硕低端良心
<onlylove> jusss: 华硕低端就是用来恶心人的
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在就在用呀，还好呀，比hp强多了
<onlylove> jusss: 最喜欢干的事情就是，垃圾U配好显卡或者好U配垃圾显卡
<jusss> onlylove: 像hp那种都是贴商标的吧
<onlylove> jusss: 别那么黑HP，HP的低端外号煎蛋机，一般人做不出
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本配再好的独显都没用呀，反正都一样
<jusss> onlylove: 这个你说的真是太对了
<jusss> onlylove: 我同事低端hp,每天一开机就疯狂的响，没有一天是不响的，那声音，从开机到关机就没停
<onlylove> jusss: 干这个之前我职业IT，各种品牌的server desktop laptop都玩过
<onlylove> jusss: 现在每天写顺序执行的脚本，都快疯了，连个分支都没
<onlylove> jusss: 不过把那脚本让我手工干，我更要疯，就是鼠标点点，然后截图，再点点，再截图
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在就是在每天鼠标不停点
<jusss> onlylove: 最近这2个月的点的鼠标比我去年一年都多
<jusss> onlylove: 我想换份自己喜欢的，但又不知道能干什么工作，
<jusss> 喜欢配配软件，写点c
<slucx> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41559
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星承认固态硬盘有bug发布固件更新
<slucx> onlylove: 擦，我每天写顺序执行的程序
<onlylove> slucx: 然后呢
<slucx> 想杀人
<onlylove> slucx: 这想法不好
<jzp113> 在python web框架里面这么发起对外的post协议啊
<onlylove> 啥框架啊……
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Wed, 22 Oct 2014 23:00:52 +0800
<jusss> onlylove: 没别啥有趣的功能还
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 微信公共平台
<jzp113> flask
<jzp113> 查学校成绩的
<jusss> 不会微信
<onlylove> jusss man手册如何
<jzp113> 我用过python requests 库有点问题
<jzp113> 放到flask上面打开不了
<jzp113> 奇怪了
<jusss> onlylove: 哪会刷屏
<onlylove> jusss: 不，就第一行，就是简单用法，就是那个 command [option][argu]这样的
<onlylove> jusss: 其实也没啥意思
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 以前有个好玩的bot
<jusss> onlylove: 被现任op kb了
<onlylove> jusss 找aron解封
<jusss> onlylove: 我要不再模仿下那个，就怕被kb
<onlylove> jusss: 啥功能，说来看看
<jusss> onlylove: 忘当时是谁kb了
<jusss> onlylove: Oicebot
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 好了
<jusss> iMadper: freeflying alvin_rxg 当时是谁kb Oicebot的？
<jzp113> 就是加载有点慢
<iMadper> jusss: 谁啊? 不认识. banlist里面有吗?
<jusss> onlylove: 你可以去翻11年的日志
<onlylove> 本机器人为测试网络稳定性所用，30%代码为二十万只猴子随意敲打键盘后随机产生的，70%代码由Oicebot人工智能自动生成的。机器人发出的字符串为汉字随意组合而成，不代表作者观点，谢绝跨省。
<jusss> iMadper: 你11年没在吗
<iMadper> jusss: 那年, 我18, 她也18
<jusss> iMadper: 2012.5月份，我第一次见到你，当时语言上得罪了你，然后被cfy kb了好像
<jusss> iMadper: 当时问了你inode
<iMadper> 被cfy大神kb了是你的荣幸啊  jusss
<iMadper> cfy才是lisp的真爱
<jusss> iMadper: 2011年6月我开始在这里灌水，2010年来过
<onlylove> iMadper: 不应该lisp才是cfy的真爱么
 * iMadper 不谈历史
<jusss> iMadper: cfy和kandu是真正的好基友
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂.
<jusss> iMadper: oicebot是被adam 或 gnudog 或现在在的这两位op之一kb的，可惜没有kb记录
<hoxily_> synaptics
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来，那个0x71咋办，没事就来乱逛
<jusss> onlylove: 明天我就模仿oicebot加些功能
<onlylove> jusss: 最好是别太容易触发，不然后果就那样……
<iMadper> onlylove: 来一个, t一个
<jusss> 我突然发现我能记得我记得第一次和你们聊的话题…
<iMadper> onlylove: 以后来了ping我好了, 我直接kb
<onlylove> iMadper: 那天你们都不在，没人能踢……
<jusss> 和 iMadper 聊inode onlylove 聊pppd hoxily 聊chmod
<jusss> 我都记得竟然…
<iMadper> onlylove: 那没办法了, 这几天我都不会太活跃在这个频道
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得那时候色貘和色大象互相践踏
<iMadper> 还有色狒狒
<jusss> cherrot ofan
<hoxily> jusss: 你看起来像个垂垂老矣的老头，总是回忆过去。
<jusss> hoxily: 因为现实不如意
<jusss> 我要是人生赢家，现在早在啪啪白富美，就不会在这聊天了，错了，或许会一边啪啪白富美，一边在这聊天 LOL
<onlylove> jusss: 哪有那么多现实如意的，我认识一妹子，忘了经历了工作的啥变故，一下子老了很多的感觉
 * iMadper 我的5s前天摔坏了, 我也一下子老了好多
<onlylove> jusss: 你确定不是你被白富美啪啪
<jusss> onlylove: 那也行呀
<onlylove> jusss: 啪啪白富美就别想了，啪啪白美还有点希望，富的可能不大吧？
<jusss> onlylove: 希望都不大，我高胖丑
<jusss> 还穷
<jusss> 相亲被秒拒
<onlylove> jusss: 只要不是矮，就还有希望
<onlylove> jusss: 我家一小伙伴，因为身高问题郁闷好久了
<onlylove> jusss: 现在偶尔看到和自己差不多高的妹子，就有种自己当时应该多吃点的感觉……
<jusss> onlylove: 胖丑穷，这三样，
<onlylove> jusss: 妹子减肥有句话，每个胖子都会给你惊喜， 嗯，也这么和你说吧
 * archl 曾经想，应该妹子比我高。
 * archl 结果没认识几个比我高的妹子
<archl> 可爱的人呀
<onlylove> jusss: 潜力股，我看好你
<archl> onlylove:  你也是潜力股
<onlylove> archl: 我有毛好潜力的
 * archl 眼里所有人都是有潜力的，除了死人
<archl> onlylove:  我的表哥在北京184高度，高大帅气 - 就是没媳妇- 因为没钱~
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Wed, 22 Oct 2014 23:32:12 +0800
<archl> 或者别的
<archl> 反正不知道了~
<onlylove> 擦，谁给我OP，我要KICK archl
<jusss> onlylove: 睡觉去了，晚安
<jusss> 各位晚安
<onlylove> archl: 北京没钱的可能很大
<onlylove> 晚安
<archl> onlylove: 晚安
<ruifeng> 晚安
<onlylove> archl: 我和 jusss说结果他先退了
<archl> onlylove:  我最近 ignore 了好多好多呀
<ruifeng> 还早 ，退啥
<onlylove> archl: 不过北京本土的小丫头很实在
<onlylove> archl: 比起外地到北京来的
<archl> onlylove: 嗯，感觉北京的小丫头不错
<ruifeng> 实在毛
<gebjgd> archl, onlylove 笑抽了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 毛好笑抽的
<onlylove> gebjgd: (￣ε(#￣)☆╰╮o(￣皿￣///)这样么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 實在管什麼用
<iMadper> 实在当然管用了
<iMadper> 不然谁嫁给你个穷小子啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 比起那些动不动要你在北京买车买房的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你自己问 iMadper ，他买得起不
<gebjgd> onlylove, 北京女孩必須要求你有車有房
<archl> gebjgd:  你看到了， iMadper 已经被北京女孩预订了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 别闹了, 要这样我这辈子只能光棍了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我认识的不多，就仨，没有一个要的
<ruifengg> 你结婚试试。。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我保证都是北京户口
<iMadper> gebjgd: 没房没车, 想结婚就结婚, 因为我妹子是北京丫头啊, 不在乎这个啊.
<iMadper> gebjgd: 外地的我就不知道了, 毕竟我没谈过
<onlylove> ruifengg: 毛叫结婚试试，妹子家里巴不得你去做上门女婿
 * archl 找不到自己的幸福
<gebjgd> iMadper, 贊
<gebjgd> iMadper, 趕快結婚的幹活
<gebjgd> iMadper, 反正你也沒法外銷了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 这倒是
<archl> 外销？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我现在问题是, 结婚了之后, 这点儿工资不够生活的
<archl> iMadper:  ..
<onlylove> iMadper: 外地的？我家当地的，没车没房直接pass
<onlylove> iMadper: 一个县级市
<ruifengg> 上门女婿也挺好的，啥也不愁
<onlylove> iMadper: 车子不能是奇瑞QQ这样的，要上十万的
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实吧, 北京丈母娘也挺好的.
<archl> 呃。北京需要多少工资啊。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就听说上海丈母娘折腾，和卖姑娘似的
 * archl 不知道了。哪里丈母娘不好呢~
<gebjgd> iMadper, 有老丈人救濟呢
<gebjgd> iMadper, 怕什麼
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 那我没戏了, 我不会开车, 在北京, 决定买车, 到买下来, 平均得一年半呢吧, 摇号
<iMadper> gebjgd: lol~
<iMadper> archl: 传闻, 上海丈母娘比较恐怖.
<onlylove> iMadper: 一年半摇到的那是运气好
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊, 买车没指标, 白搭
<onlylove> iMadper: 你都说平均了
<archl> iMadper:  噢。。。上海女人也恐怖呀，怎么可能考虑到丈母娘那里
<onlylove> iMadper: 在我家不用摇号，直接买
<iMadper> onlylove: 要是我妹子要车/房, 那就只能分手了, 我实在是办不到
<onlylove> iMadper: 只要你有钱
<archl> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 还好我运气好
<iMadper> archl: 我没瞎说.
<archl> iMadper:  赶紧的一起煮饭
<onlylove> iMadper: 说难听点，只要你有车和房，我家里那些，可以当天领证第二天过门
<iMadper> onlylove: 要是这样的话, 干嘛还要领证?
<iMadper> onlylove: 不领证了就, 反正有车有房有妹子
<onlylove> iMadper: 不知道，这家里相亲的和我说的
<iMadper> onlylove: 不领证换起来容易. 反正女方也不是喜欢你, 你也不是喜欢那个妹子. 领证多麻烦
<onlylove> iMadper: 那不行，万一啪啪啪出孩子咋办
<archl> 深夜话题了。
<archl> 好多年不见了
<onlylove> archl: 深夜毛
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ... 你自己注意点啊
<archl> 老一辈退役了断代多年，下一辈接上
<onlylove> 算了，不和你们扯，准备睡觉去……
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没开玩笑, 我是说, 如果真的是那个情况, 真不能领证.
<archl> 不领证。
<onlylove> 今晚上又吃多了……
 * archl 中午吃了自助，晚上没吃饭
 * archl 明天想吃什么
<onlylove> iMadper: 我当然知道，我就是吐槽下我家里的现状
<onlylove> iMadper: 和你讨论这个，突然发现，我在北京呆的没意思啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么会, 在北京你才有更多机会改变现状吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 回去结婚没合适的，在这结婚没房子，瞎闹么
<MeaCu1pa1> ....
<iMadper> onlylove: 这里很多不要房子的啊, 我也没有房子啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 除非我现在一年20W
<archl> onlylove: 你是瞎闹，你可以赶紧找不结婚的妹子呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 20w一年有啥难的
<onlylove> archl: 你是不是傻
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在一年7W，自己吃掉接近4W
<MeaCu1pa1> archl: 不结婚的妹子和自己的左手有什么去被..
<iMadper> onlylove: 你的7w是税后?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说的是净20
<onlylove> iMadper: 税前7
<onlylove> iMadper: 税前每月6
<archl> iMadper:  还有税么。
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后一年72K
<iMadper> archl: 苛政猛于虎
<archl> iMadper: 呃。
<onlylove> archl: 苛政猛于虎
<iMadper> onlylove: 那也不是很难吧
<archl> 都是有钱人啊。养不起
<archl> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 我现在倒是羡慕 yunfan ，他可以remote，到处玩着就能干活
 * archl 生活在温饱线上
<iMadper> onlylove: 回去了, 一年15w的工作都不好找啊
 * MeaCu1pa1 很久没有深夜了
<archl> MeaCu1pa1: 对呀
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa1: 库帕叔
<archl> MeaCu1pa1: 破酷派
<MeaCu1pa1> iMadper: archl 摸摸
<onlylove> iMadper: 还15W，4W能不能找到都是问题
<iMadper> MeaCu1pa1: 摸摸大
 * archl 摸摸 MeaCu1pa1
<iMadper> onlylove: 所以嘛, 还是在北京才有希望
<MeaCu1pa1> 来魔都
<MeaCu1pa1> 帝都太2
<archl> onlylove:  酷派叔召唤你了
<onlylove> archl: 听不懂南方话……
<onlylove> archl: 这是我选择北京的一个理由
<onlylove> archl: 包括旅行计划，都没上海
<onlylove> archl: 苏杭，九寨沟 西安
<onlylove> archl: 另外一个是北京
<onlylove> archl: 我现在就在
<^k^> onlylove:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> ^k^: 滚粗！
<onlylove> http://www.jiaodong.net/tech/system/2014/10/22/012461906.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 逗比逃犯嫌通缉照不帅 警方:来警局给你重拍【图】_最新动态_烟台科技_胶东在线科技频道
<archl> 深圳 onlylove  南方人
<onlylove> archl: 深圳可以考虑下，不过也就住几天yha
<onlylove> 我没拼错吧……
<onlylove> 这几天习惯性各种错误拼写
<onlylove> 睡觉去，明天上班……
<onlylove> 搞不懂为啥测试机上的ranorex spy不好用
<^k^> onlylove, .. 休息一下 ..  00:14
<root____> ..
<j-_-L> hello everybody!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好冷
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯。冬天了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 小孩才睡着
<jackness> iMadper, 你早啊？fedora切换输入法为什么没有快捷键
<iMadper> jackness: Ctrl + Space
<iMadper> jackness: 快捷键自己配置.
<jackness> iMadper, 错，是windows+space
<iMadper> jackness: 你自己改的吧
<jackness> iMadper, 没有吧 默认好像就是这样的
<jackness> 没有ubtuntu方便
<iMadper> jackness: 改一下咯
<iMadper> jackness: fcitx-configtool
<jackness> iMadper, 我还是算了吧，我不知道怎么改
<iMadper> jackness: fcitx-configtool 打开之后, 每个选项都看看. 你什么都不试, 怎么去了解更多东西?
<jackness> im
<jackness> iMadper, 我看到了，但是我不想修改，我怕弄出问题来
<jackness> iMadper, 我现在三个系统很稳定
<iMadper> jackness: 这里面水平高的, 哪个不是遇到了无数问题, 然后艰难的修了无数问题, 才有现在这水平的
<jackness> iMadper, windows7， unbuntu14.04，fedora20
<iMadper> jackness: 怕有问题就别学了.
<jackness> iMadper, 额。。。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急！！！！！ubuntu14.04安装cuda6.5之后桌面图标没了！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465181 我是ubuntu新手，最近装系统出了一些引导问题，最终每次都要手动引导进系统，不想折腾了，忍了。可是今天装完cuda6.5之后进入系统，桌面什么图标都没有了，并且终
<^k^>  ─> 端也无法打开，只能进入命令行模式，在网上找了几种方法都没用，急求大神帮忙解决！小弟感激不尽！！ …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-23
<archl> wowowo 又多睡了。
<kingbo> hi
<kingbo> 大家早
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  09:10
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Thu, 23 Oct 2014 09:20:35 +0800
<lee_> 刚来，测试下
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统启动时的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465183 昨天出现Wifi连接的问题，最终重装系统才解决（新手小白就是这样的） 然后昨晚为了输入法的问题又纠结了好久。先是装了fcitx，把ibus卸载了，然后按网上一个教程修改了系统参数（为了将fcitx设为默认输
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41571
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 匈牙利计划对网络流量征税
<imtxc> onlylove_: 早啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 早，你消失那么久作甚去了
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Thu, 23 Oct 2014 10:22:41 +0800
<Niac> date
<jusss> #\newline
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Thu, 23 Oct 2014 10:25:22 +0800
<jusss> onlylove_: 早上好
<onlylove_> jusss: 早
<jusss> onlylove_: just flow your dreams.我现在都不知道我的梦想是干啥
<onlylove_> jusss: 那就学李开复，follow your heart's calling
<onlylove_> 我都快困死了，下午3点要我交代码……
<iMadper> qiao: wangli: imtxc: cherrot: onlylove_: happyaron: FJKong: freeflying: roylez_: huntxu: gfrog: maplebeats: mikecao: yunfan: 早
<qiao> iMadper: 米国壕早～
<iMadper> qiao: ..
<cherrot> iMadper: 回来了？
<iMadper> cherrot: 还没
<iMadper> cherrot: 该睡觉了
<wangli> iMadper, 高达上呀
<iMadper> ...
<cherrot> iMadper: 快去约个米国妞
<qiao> iMadper: 你还不去拜见下 larry 去 ？
<wangli> iMadper, 对，larry正找你呢
<iMadper> qiao: 人家都不认识我
<iMadper> wangli: ...
<iMadper> cherrot: ...
<qiao> iMadper: 你说你是 Madper 他们敢不认识 ？
<wangli> qiao, iMadper 你说你是C XIE
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总, 你的iphone6哪儿买的啊?
<wangli> 某帽大众化其地区首席......
<qiao> iMadper: 不偷渡几个6回来 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 我的5s摔碎了
<qiao> iMadper: 故意的。
<iMadper> qiao: 昂
<qiao> iMadper: 那刚好来个6么。。
<cherrot> iMadper: 干嘛摔啊，假装丢了让我捡起来不就行了 =。=
<iMadper> qiao: 想弄个6plus 64g, sprint unlock的, 今天去apple store, 结果没货
<netsnail> 网速慢的跟蜗牛一样
<netsnail> 怒不可遏
<netsnail> 用iqiyi广告加载比电影快多了
<iMadper> 广告都是100%cdn的
<imtxc> iMadper: 请教个问题啊， grep 的时候同时让显示下一行怎么来
<iMadper> imtxc: -A 2
<imtxc> cc onlylove_ ^^ happyaron freeflying adam8157
<iMadper> imtxc: -A 1
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: -A是往后显示, -B是往前显示. after -> A  before -> B
<imtxc> 赞
<imtxc> onlylove_: 前几天断网啦
<imtxc> onlylove_: 最近壕的排名又有变动了么？ iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 第一候总 第二当当 第三阿荣
<iMadper> 碎叫去
 * iMadper 碎叫
<onlylove_> 文件改个名的事情，非要我重新跑一边case，是不是有病啊！
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你断的真不是时候，刚有信用卡问题问你，你没影了，我问壕当当去了
<onlylove_> 这才叫大数据： 尊敬的用户您好，您于XX时购买一张XX影院《XXXX》电影票。 我们于刚才售出您邻座的票，是一个女生，电话号码：139XXXXXXXX 根据她的购票记录，她近半年都是单身，观看的电影类型和您的匹配度为85%。 她表示愿意和您交个朋友，请您务必留意。
 * kingbo 今天发现ntpclient在微机上和dd-wrt上都莫明奇妙地就这样好了...
 * kingbo 未做任何更改...好蛋的联通，还是妈蛋的墙？
<cherrot> onlylove_: ....
<ruifeng> 今天人好多呀
<maplebeats> 啊
<maplebeats> 哎
<maplebeats> 哦
<maplebeats> 咦
<maplebeats> 哈
<imtxc> maplebeats: 听起来很high？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 死鬼
<maplebeats> imtxc: 早
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我想买个机械键盘换掉公司这个吵得要死的，你有啥想法
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 发送个post咋这么难啊
<jusss> 3321
<cherrot> onlylove_: 换个吵得要死要死的？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 死鬼
<onlylove_> cherrot: no 现在这个太吵，而且键盘松垮垮的，还发涩，给人感觉薄膜老化了的那种感觉
<onlylove_> cherrot: 想买个红轴
<cherrot> onlylove_: 嗯 我的就是因为这个换的  按键都块按不下去了  还是不到一年的机器
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我这个在资产折旧里面已经不扣钱了，你自己想吧
<cherrot> onlylove_: keycool的红轴不错， 酷冷至尊的应该也可以 前些天京东打折来着
<cherrot> onlylove_: 土豪就直接filco吧
<onlylove_> cherrot: 你出钱我很乐意
<cherrot> onlylove_: =。= 找 adam
<onlylove_> cherrot: 想买个87或者92键的
<jusss> onlylove_: hhkb吧
<onlylove_> jusss: 你TM知道HHKB多钱不，一个HHKB够买好几个入门的filco了
<cherrot> onlylove_: 87的正好 92多哪几个键？
<onlylove_> jusss: 说难听点，hhkb比你昨天给我看的那个神船的ULTRABOOK还贵
<onlylove_> cherrot: 忘了，我记得雷柏V7就是92的？不过是雷柏自己的轴
<cherrot> onlylove_: hhkb 1200rmb  静音版1800rmb
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我记得3000多啊？
<cherrot> onlylove_: 这哪是键盘啊。。。唉 不过最近日元还在贬值吧  倒是个好几回
<cherrot> 机会
<onlylove_> cherrot: 键盘是自己的，以后还要拿回家的，hhkb没win怕不方便 cc jusss
<cherrot> onlylove_:  hhkb是用来显摆随身带着的 我等屌丝 keycool 足矣 lol
<onlylove_> cherrot: 土豪马来了，要不问下土豪马用的是不是hhkb
<palomino|working> 不是
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 对不起你的土豪身份啊，赶紧买个去
<palomino|working> 不要
<palomino|working> 我又不是土豪
<jusss> onlylove_: 没啥需要super的吧
<onlylove_> jusss: 笨，自己家用当然是windows
<jusss> onlylove_: 死慢死慢的闻到死
<jusss> onlylove_: 等以后一定换个osx，
<onlylove_> jusss: 你给配上双I5和32G内存，看看它慢不
<onlylove_> jusss: osx也快不到哪里
<onlylove_> jusss: 摸过好多MBP和MBA的人和你说，别神话OSX
<Router2> onlylove_ hhkb有win啊
<onlylove_> Router2: 诶？有么？
<onlylove_> Router2: 有也买不起
<Router2> onlylove_ 很确定有
<onlylove_> Router2: 壕如土豪马都不买，我更不能买了
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 话说
<palomino|working> 新imac
<palomino|working> 到有点兴趣
<onlylove_> 擦，27寸5K屏
<onlylove_> Router2: 看到了吧……
<Router2> onlylove_ ......
<palomino|working> 反正不买它也得买dell那个27寸5k显示器
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 你要是买了它，便宜出给我一块titan吧
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我刚才在看
<imtxc> onlylove_: poker2
<onlylove_> 你们都是壕！
<palomino|working> 友情价，7999 onlylove_
<onlylove_> 我一边码代码去……
<jusss> palomino|working: 送我个键盘吧
<palomino|working> 有个报废的ibm的
<palomino|working> 手感好得不得了
<onlylove_> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20141021/42259116_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 济南山师附中英语神卷走红网络 网友争做称“萌醉了”|试卷|附中_凤凰资讯
<jusss> palomino|working: 那送我吧
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 有三键鼠标没，一并送 jusss
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 有好多了
<palomino|working> 每次买罗技无线键鼠套装都得扔一个鼠标
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 随便来个，啥IBM的，SUN的
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 为毛要买套装
<palomino|working> 因为没有单卖的键盘
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 打电话给logictech骂哭客服MM
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 告诉她们，她们浪费你多少钱，和多少地方放鼠标
<imtxc> onlylove_: 那个键盘不错
<palomino|working> 更想骂的是等了3年才出了个g700s onlylove_
<onlylove_> imtxc: 哪个？
<palomino|working> 害我3年没法换鼠标！
<imtxc> palomino|working: 求送鼠标
<imtxc> 求送个蓝牙鼠标
<imtxc> palomino|working: 无线的也行～～
<sjd_zeus> 蓝牙键盘还差不多，鼠标要干嘛
<palomino|working> ...
<sjd_zeus> 要鼠标干嘛　
<palomino|working> 蓝牙不如无线
<imtxc> palomino|working: 辣就无线吧
<sjd_zeus> 蓝牙费电
<imtxc> palomino|working: 需要我的地址么
<palomino|working> 苹果那个蓝牙鼠标键盘别提多烦人了
<imtxc> lol
<palomino|working> 不需要～ imtxc
<sjd_zeus> 可以节省一个usb口
<imtxc> palomino|working: 送个吧～
 * palomino|working slaps imtxc 
<imtxc> 上下班背鼠标太费劲
<onlylove_> 唉……可惜土豪马不消费键盘
<onlylove_> 不然要个机械啥的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 先要鼠标啊
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> onlylove_: 机械键盘慢慢来
<imtxc> onlylove_: 刚才我发的那个看起来不错
<jusss> palomino|working: 那么多，随便送我个
<imtxc> palomino|working: 对啊
<palomino|working> 罗技套装里那个鼠标
<palomino|working> 大概是世界上最难用的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我想买个青轴的键盘
<palomino|working> 渣一样的手感
<imtxc> palomino|working: 为啥
<imtxc> palomino|working: 套装里面的鼠标的话，没有接收器吧
<palomino|working> 是的，跟键盘共用
<imtxc> 哦，那要过来没法用啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你发的连接呢，没见
<onlylove_> imtxc: 大概网卡或者别的原因
<imtxc> onlylove_: 没有链接啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 淘宝搜呗
<sjd_zeus> 搞个迷你拉蓝牙机械键盘多爽
<onlylove_> imtxc: 啥型号……找不到了……
<onlylove_> imtxc: 再发遍
<imtxc> onlylove_: pocker2
<imtxc> onlylove_: poker2
<onlylove_> imtxc: 好吧……知道是哪个了……
<imtxc> onlylove_: 怎么了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我还是看看keycool和noppoo吧……
<imtxc> onlylove_: 为啥
<imtxc> onlylove_: 这个有问题？
<imtxc> 60% 键盘是啥意思？ 意思是键冒小？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 键盘面积
<onlylove_> imtxc: 砍掉小键盘是80
<onlylove_> imtxc: 再砍一下就是60
<imtxc> onlylove_: 哦，是 104 的 60% 的意思？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 这个贵
<onlylove_> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 但这个小啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你付钱我不介意
<imtxc> onlylove_: 桌面小的用户就多担待吧
<onlylove_> imtxc: 问题是我自己出钱
<imtxc> onlylove_: 啊？ 你付钱啊，那给我也拍一个 lol
<onlylove_> imtxc: 而且……那键盘没有f1到f12
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么apt-get autoremove不能清理无用的依赖包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465187 在Debian上装了一个CHM阅读器kchmviewer，一共安装了83个包。试用以后发现很不爽——竟然连PHP手册都无法打开！于是卸载。 apt-get remove --pugre kchmviewer apt-get autoremove 但是只卸载了一个包
<^k^>  ─> kchmviewer，其他82个依赖包卸不掉，在系统里留下了一大堆垃圾，这是怎么回事？我哪里做错了吗？ 统计信 …
<imtxc> onlylove_: 这个问题你说到点上了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我在 tmux 切换window 要 Fn 来着
 * onlylove_ 吃饭去
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你考虑下我还要用windows
<onlylove_> imtxc: 所以那个500块的奢侈品别给我看了
<imtxc> win 里面 fn 有毛用？
<onlylove_> imtxc: fn没用，但是f1到f5我要用
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 无法将grub-eif-amd64-signed软件包安装到/target/中。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465188 安装ubuntu12.04 amd64位系统。无法将grub-eif-amd64-signed软件包安装到/target/中。怎么办，用过12.04.4 、12.04.5都一样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 坚果糖的惊蛰天 — 2014-10-23 12:12
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问 Ubuntu14.04 里如何扫描硬件改动啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465189 请问 Ubuntu14.04 里如何扫描硬件改动啊？比如换个鼠标或新的移动硬盘插入USB或Esata接口等，应该有个命令吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-23 12:26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6487.html 检查精神失常 : 医生:其实检查一个人是否精神失常很简单。 记者:怎么查? 医生:只要问他1 1=?就行了。 记者:哦,正常人一定会说2！医生:不,他们会骂我把他当白痴。     
 * nyfair 拜各位牛牛
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何修改pptpd分配的掩码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465190 拨进来的vpn客户端分配到的掩码默认是255.255.255.255， 导致和内网的win7/8不能互相访问共享，因为win7/8只能共享文件给同一网络，虽然可以通过其他办法来共享文件，但是我就想钻一下牛角尖，我参考了网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04进入到桌面之前出现一行提示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465192 前面是几个英文和数字，后面是This device cannot do calls on it's own.it is not a mode. 是显卡驱动的问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sir_wolf — 2014-10-23 13:42
<imtxc> onlylove_: 买了没有
<imtxc_> test
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Thu, 23 Oct 2014 14:13:08 +0800
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问14.04中IP在界面里设置了，但inferface里没值呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465193 RT，本来我想在界面里设置了，就是右上角的里面，现在 也可以正常使用了，但用 [code]vim /ect/network/interface[code]j里没有固定设置的IP，why? 统计信息: 发表于 由 sam_army
<sevk>  ─> — 2014-10-23 14:12
 * kingbo 掉过线?...
<jusss>  > Time.now
<^k^> jusss: 2014-10-23 06:19:13 +0000 => https://eval.in/209258
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkL7cVqIZHU
<^k^> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ Jamiroquai - Half The Man - YouTube
<jusss> onlylove_: 下午好安静
<jusss> 宁静的午后
<kingbo> 缺乏基情的午后...
 * kingbo 没有基情，总感觉被迫下线了,,,
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • GTX750无法被识别的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465194 情况是这样的：以前在inter 赛扬 G1820+B85+4G内存的环境下硬盘安装了ubuntu12.04一直使用的良好，后来想玩游戏，就买了一块GTX750 显卡， 把显卡装上，视频线从主板上拔掉插在了显卡上，可以进入双系统的选择
<^k^>  ─> 菜单，但是以进入系统就花屏了。 然是如果在BIOS中把显示芯片强制回主板上，把视频线接在主板上就可以 …
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [猜谜]猜对送steam正版游戏指环王Guardians of Middle-earth视窗版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465195 最近新闻，steam商店渺似在大陆全面要ooxx掉。。。唉。。。一声叹息。。。正版pc单机阵地本来就弱。这一下，多大打击。。 好了言归正传。 你来猜谜，支持ubuntu cn社
<^k^>  ─> 区，我来送你正版游戏。 这次送的是，steam正版游戏指环王Guardians of Middle-earth视窗版，用于windows版steam， …
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 渣e
<kingbo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41563
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 芝加哥超速摄像机创造的罚款低于预期
<sjd_zeus> adm
<sjd_zeus> adam_magic_pack,  有新书不？
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Thu, 23 Oct 2014 14:46:46 +0800
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 去红灯区没。
<gxxgle_the_bitch> eexp: 就你话多
<eexp> 额。the bitch...
<eexp> nnnnnnd
<if_e1se> inbox 可有邀请码？
 * kingbo 突然感觉一股压力袭来
<alvin_rxg> 突然，袭来了，一阵，寒流~~~
 * kingbo 起风了，打完酱油，赶紧回家了...
<adam_magic_pack> sjd_zeus: 咩
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 去了啊 你有我微信的啊, 看朋友圈
<adam8157> eexp: 去了啊 你有我微信, 看朋友圈
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 带水果了没？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Dropbox 代理设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465196 第一步： 安装好dropbox，单击dropbox图标，然后选中右上角设置图标-->选中“首选项...” dropbox1.png 第二步：在Dropbox首选项页面选中“代理”-->手动-->HTTP，服务器填写：jp-01.asodao.net 后面端口填写：25，选中“代理
<^k^>  ─> 服务器需要密码”，用户名和密码填写在asodao上注册的用户名密码，设置好后点击“确认”即可。 dropbox2.pn …
<gfrog> adam8157: 带水果了没？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 我有inbox
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<adam8157> gfrog: 你说苹果? 没人让我带啊
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 我的五险已经看到是北京分公司了
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 您回来了
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: momo
<caidong> 。。。。
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: OSX升级要5G，肿么办？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 升
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 土壕, 包养我!
<caidong> 大家好  我是一个freshman 请问一下怎么设置vwware和ubuntu的无线网
<caidong> 搞了好久都没搞好
<tenzu_> 一挂PT就容易掉线
<caidong> 有大神可以指导一下么
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu_: tenzu 叫兽买个MBA给我装Debian用吧
<tenzu_> adam_magic_pack: 这种装法你还觉得不够low么？
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 怎么会? 我作为重度Linux用户, OS X用不顺
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 主席都用OSX了，你也要与时俱进
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 在我看来是退步啊...
<roylez_> tenzu: 跟卢瑟没啥好说的
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 渣乐
<tenzu> roylez: nod
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 你那没拍嘛。
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 这就给你发一张橱窗女郎的
<eexp> 好的
<kingbo> http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2014-10/22/c_127124997.htm
<^k^> kingbo: ⇪ 中国汉代文物展在法国巴黎开幕_图片频道_新华网
<kingbo> 为啥国人都难得见的东西要弄到国外去？
<kingbo> 就不能使劲收他们点门票费...
<jusss> 鸠摩智的小无相功很厉害吧 ？
<jusss> gxxgle_the_bitch: 天龙八部看过吗？小无相功很厉害吧
<gxxgle_the_bitch> jusss: 台巴子读物不看
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 有木有约到荷兰妹或者法国妹啊？
<adam_magic_pack> .......
<gxxgle_the_bitch> gfrog: 就你话多
<gfrog> gxxgle_the_bitch: 咩？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 河南不贵的，60欧可PPP
<jusss> gxxgle_the_bitch: ppp是3p ?
<jusss> gxxgle_the_bitch: 60欧都600人民币左右了吧，这还不贵呀
<jusss> 600块都够我吃饭吃一个月了
<gfrog> jusss: 乘8左右
<netsnail> jusss: 一天一顿饭吗？
<jusss> gfrog: 哦，是我记错了。。。
<jusss> netsnail: 3顿呀
<netsnail> jusss: 好便宜
<jusss> bot怎么又掉了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> jusss: 河南这档次的，在魔都500一个你都拿不下来
<gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 壕，什么时候来魔都玩
<adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 约
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:  好。
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch: 终于约蛋蛋了
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  蛋蛋，今天我又破费了。花了29元
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 可恶的美国人生意经
 * archl 被圈住了
<gxxgle_the_bitch> archl: 你这贵族还在乎29元？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> archl: 葛朗台
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch: 我是贵族？
 * jusss <gxxgle_the_bitch> adam_magic_pack: 壕，什么时候来魔都玩  <adam_magic_pack> gxxgle_the_bitch: 约 
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:  29元，可以买一套工具送全国了
<jusss> gxxgle_the_bitch: 你这是要请吃6块钱的麻辣烫了吗？
<gxxgle_the_bitch> jusss: 魔都麻辣烫不止6
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中科院Dropbox来袭！linux最实惠不翻墙免费的超大网盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465199 http://www.escience.cn/news/173.htm 下载 http://ddl.escience.cn/download.jsp 1111.png 登录后下两个客户端再创建一个外链就送110G了 不解释的好用 ,唯一缺点是同步文件夹不能像dropbox那样支持软链接
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 中科院我信得过，但是这个貌似不像中科院
<gxxgle_the_bitch> 我校的坚果铺子还活着么？
<archl> gxxgle_the_bitch:  嗯嗯
<onlylove_> imtxc: 买毛啊，就是看看，然后，过几天再说……周末还得去给人看下xperia z2
<onlylove_> imtxc: 中关村那破地方，我真怕被淹死
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 照的櫥窗妹子呢
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 远处拍了一张
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41577
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows更新驱动将硬件黑客的USB串口设备变砖
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 這膽子
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41579
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 蓝翔或面临倒闭
<macint0sh> 。。。
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: c语言的可以随便加空格吗？ printf ("hi" );
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 可以
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 那为什么大家都不加呢？在函数名和括号中间加个空格不是显得更好看吗
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 屏幕太小了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 现在都很大了，不是25x80了
<macint0sh> 大家下午好
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 还是太小了
<archl> macint0sh:  。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在ssd上安装ubuntu之后无法引导启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465203 一开始电脑装的win7，然后因为工作需要用到ubuntu就买了个ssd装ubuntu。 ssd在win7下进行了初始化，选的mbr初始化。 按照过去装双系统的流程安装了ubuntu。 重启之后进入bios选择从ssd启动，但是之后没进
<^k^>  ─> 行引导，而且提示win7需要引导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 魍魉人生 — 2014-10-23 16:08
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 写代码的时候不是只有一个窗口的，大家都喜欢左右平铺几个窗口。所以现在很多时候都流行多个显示器
<jusss> 用lisp宏去解析(c printf("hi");) 用lisp去模拟c语言 或(sql select * from bla)模拟sql
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 你在国外居然这么老实。
<macint0sh> archl 怎么？
<onlylove_> jusss: 那时候键盘硬，按起来手指头疼
<archl> macint0sh:  irc 基本，好无聊，重拾了一下
<macint0sh> archl 偶尔来看看
<archl> eexp:   不如你富有
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 必须的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: release party有啥好吃得啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 家常菜嘛
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 什么party呀？请吃饭？
<if_e1se> gxxgle_the_bitch: 是妹纸？
<if_e1se> gxxgle_the_bitch: 求 inbox 邀请码。
<if_else> gxxgle_the_bitch: inbox ...呢。。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ssh为什么登陆要等待很长时间才出现password http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465204 ssh为什么登陆要等待很长时间才出现password， 不知道为什么 在网上搜索了很多文章，比如UseDNS no/其他配置项，都没有效果， 等待的时间在10~20秒左右 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzc191025 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-10-23 16:58
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，ubuntu 安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465206 电脑硬盘用winPE 已经重新分区NTFS ,做个C盘，已格式化 U盘引导 安装ubuntu 版本 12.0.4 ，提示错误， Filesystem check or mount failed. 不明白问题出在哪里，求助了~~ 不知道有没有哪位朋友遇到过这个问题没？ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 Wesley_S — 2014-10-23 17:01
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 吃饭去了？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 多吃点
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 中午吃的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 吃完了啊……
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 好吃么？ 比德国菜咋样？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你啥时候来帝都?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 帝都？ 下个月吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 合约到期了，续约去
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 啥合约?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 电话
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 爪机
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 还得亲自? 斗哥这么叼?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 是啊，拿机器啊
<chanrcd_> jiji
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: iPhone 6?
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 魅族？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你的魅族合约机?
 * adam_magic_pack 羡慕斗哥家里那么多合约机可选
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 我说搞魅族合约咋样？
<chanrcd_> 可以预约么
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你还是苹果吧, 我怕你矫情 LOL
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: ……
 * adam_magic_pack 明天WFH躲雾霾
 * archl understand more about human race. I'm more robotic than you are.
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:22
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 壕回来了？
<imtxc> freeflying: 第一壕早
<freeflying> imtxc: 准备睡觉了
<freeflying> gfrog: 那天过来啊
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 回来两天了
 * imtxc 求条命令，替换一个文件里面的 AA 为 BB， aa 替换为 bb
<archl> imtxc:  到底什么样的照片才是raw需要处理得到的结果呀
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  色大象在努力赚钱中
<imtxc> archl: 啥啥啥
<archl> cc imtxc
<archl> imtxc:  处理RAW，为了得到什么结果呀
<archl> imtxc:  RAW 得到的是细节不被破坏对吧。就是一般来说 白天曝光不足一些，然后用RAW处理恢复尽可能多的细节 - 我终于发现不该选富士的，据说富士的传感器排列和其他不同，所以处理速度慢1倍。。。
<microcai> ...........
<microcai> 观感器 。。。 。。。
<microcai> 传感器技术哪家强？
<archl> microcai: 我不知道呀。不在意拉。合适就好。
<archl> microcai:  日本人就买最新的就好了 —— 索尼的新
<microcai> 恩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，ubuntu 安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465208 电脑硬盘用winPE 已经重新分区NTFS ,做个C盘，已格式化 U盘引导 安装ubuntu 版本 12.0.4 ，提示错误， Filesystem check or mount failed. 不明白问题出在哪里，求助了~~ 不知道有没有哪位朋友遇到过这个问题没？ 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 Wesley_S — 2014-10-23 17:08
<microcai> 佳能的传感器烂
<archl> microcai:  尼康的也可以呀。
<archl> microcai:  你有钱，买个中高档的玩就行了。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 小米随身wifi在ubuntu下使用以及代理的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465210 我这办公室用网络访问外网要用HTTP代理 那么小米随身wifi在ubuntu下使用的话 怎么用代理啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2014-10-23 17:50
<c0__> 有人用tinc在windows下搭建过vpn么
<imtxc> /quit
<stardiviner> 求解如何黑电表？旧式的那种
<archl> imtxc: 你刚才不是退出了么
<archl> imtxc: 你也把 d7000出了换 d610吧。d610只要 8588 了。
<archl> gebjgd:  你的娃娃什么样子了
<alvin_rxg> 12:15:41             archl | gebjgd:  你的娃娃什么样子了
<ststs> 大家好！
<^k^> ststs:点点点.  18:30
<ststs> :^k^：。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/07/Cg-4V1I2nHGIY1MXAAGsGkI3qRAAALq5wKa68EAAawy492.jpg 骑着这车上大街,回头率还不得200%
<gebjgd> archl, 你猜
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 搭线，把电表短路
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs如何设置tabbar样式? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465211 我看网上都是这样配置的{ (set-face-attribute 'tabbar-default nil ....... (set-face-attribute 'tabbar-button nil ....... (set-face-attribute 'tabbar-selected nil ....... (set-face-attribute 'tabbar-unselected nil ....... } 可是我的emacs却报错, 不知为何. 版本
<^k^>  ─> 是24.3.1 统计信息: 发表于 由 TimePower — 2014-10-23 19:27
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 有啥办法手动设置计数器么？这样最安全，不会被察觉
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 旧式的能重置？
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 应该能在某种方式上修改转的数字吧，这种好像是机械式的
<maplebeats> lainme_: iphone6现在能现货么
<archl> lainme_:  好久不活动了呀。
 * archl 践踏 maplebeats
<archl> /me 在七岁之前听说过生日礼物。
<lainme_> maplebeats: 没关注过
<maplebeats> archl: 反践踏
<maplebeats> lainme: 我又想剁手了，心情不好
<archl> maplebeats:   。难道你又被甩飞了？
<archl> maplebeats:  周日去大浪时尚吧？
<maplebeats> archl: 那是什么
<lainme> maplebeats: 剁
<archl> maplebeats:  深港设计双城展的展览处
<archl> lainme:  ...
<maplebeats> lainme: 但是剁了就没钱了
<archl> maplebeats: 你还是很有钱的呀。
<maplebeats> archl: 没兴趣，我就想找人打一顿
<maplebeats> archl: 我怎么会有钱呢
<archl> maplebeats: 噢。你想打自己啊
<maplebeats> archl: 你来让我打吧
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。我知道了，你是土豪，所有有钱的意思是有50万RMB对吧。
<maplebeats> archl: 是呀是呀
<archl> maplebeats: 每天赚500K
<maplebeats> archl: 我没有50W，所以我没钱
<archl> maplebeats: 原来如此
<maplebeats> archl: 哇！壕
<archl> maplebeats:  原来你是这样的呀。
<archl> maplebeats: 今天我吃了29元的甜食。感觉被坑了。
<maplebeats> archl: 有钱人
<archl> maplebeats:  怎么会呢，我是被坑了才花钱的。
<archl> maplebeats:  怎么得到钱。
 * archl 现在需要钱
<archl> maplebeats 沃尔玛给的100元礼品卡根本不够呀。买2次就余额变0了。
<archl> maplebeats:  你的生活是什么
<archl> maplebeats:  找一些深圳的傻子们玩玩你也会开心些
<archl> roylez:  乐乐你是好玩的孩子
<archl> maplebeats:  爱拍照，爱妹子
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04配置Hi3518E的开发环境 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465212 我是linux新手，最近要用它开发hi3518E,但是在编译内核的出现错误。 make: arm-hisiv100nptl-linux-gcc：命令未找到 /bin/sh: arm-hisiv100nptl-linux-gcc: 未找到命令 make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] 错误 127 make: *** [prepare0] 错误 2
<^k^>  ─> cp: 无法获取"arch/arm/boot/uImage" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录 root@oplix-virtual-machine:/home/oplix/HI3518E/hi3 …
<archl> onlylove  也买个相机玩吧。
<archl> onlylove 我今天发现自己拍到2300张了。
<onlylove> archl: 没钱，
<onlylove> archl: 还有，我最近特别想辞职，不知道为什么
<archl> onlylove想去旅行的话，带着一个相机。
<archl> onlylove 1300~1400 就能买上代的优质画质微单了。
<onlylove> archl: 毛，有心买微单，何不上单反
<archl> onlylove 单反需要的支援多。比如说 - 摄影包，镜头
<archl> onlylove一般微单不用换镜头了哈~
<onlylove> archl: 你意思是微单不要头？
<archl> onlylove 你可以直接一个 RX100 也行。
<archl> onlylove 嗯。总之微单便宜
<onlylove> 我琢磨这几天先买个便宜的机械，公司那破键盘按的我手疼
<archl> onlylove 明基的游戏键盘 290
<onlylove> 万一因为这事腱鞘炎了就亏大了
<onlylove> 这几天聊irc耽误事了……
<onlylove> 唉……
<archl> onlylove 对我也这样觉得
 * archl 明天还是不去了，周末去吧。周末能碰到别人，不至于我一个人流览。
<onlylove> archl: 那游戏键盘是啥？我听 madper说红轴的键盘软，打算先买个试试
 * archl 准备随意搭话妹子一起流览
<onlylove> archl: 你整天玩不上班还不缺钱，你打算羡慕死多少人
<iMadper> onlylove: 机械没用, 手还是疼. 要ergo kbd的
<onlylove> iMadper: 那是毛？
<iMadper> onlylove: 你是手腕疼还是哪儿疼
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只要一个软一点的
<onlylove> iMadper: 手指，拇指
<iMadper> onlylove: 如果是手腕的话, 要ergo kbd, 然后还要调整桌椅高度
<iMadper> onlylove: 手指疼跟键盘没关系吧...
<iMadper> onlylove: 还没见过打字会打到手指疼的, 记得剪指甲 + 吃钙片
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要不拿我那键盘试试？
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没指甲，而且指甲和手指啥关系
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实我可以试试看, 不过不方便过去拿啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 指甲长了, 打字疼
<archl> onlylove 我缺钱，但是不能赚到足够的，所以怎么上班都没用
<archl> onlylove 微软的曲线键盘
<archl> iMadper:  对呀。我现在都用笔记本自己的键盘都没事情。
<archl> iMadper: 就是指甲疼
<archl> 其实还有中指太疼了。。
<archl> 为什么是中指
<onlylove> iMadper: 你就想一个老化了的薄膜键盘，那种橡胶垫子都老化了，你要好大力才能按下，然后键帽还送的要死，敲起来噼里啪啦的吵
<archl> onlylove 呃。我不知道怎么说。想起一个公司里壁橱里满满的键盘鼠标。 cc iMadper
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就买一个吧, 我打算再买个薄膜键盘
<onlylove> archl: 我公司柜子里也是，不过都是那样的，都坏了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你这种档次的，买的是那种比hhkb还贵的薄膜吧？
<iMadper> onlylove: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.bKtV3Q&id=9908957307&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=6
<iMadper> onlylove: 跟机械键盘差不多价格吧
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Microsoft/微软 人体工学4000键盘 人体工学设计 多媒体曲线键盘-tmall.com天猫
<onlylove> iMadper: 果然土豪……
<iMadper> onlylove: 三百多土豪??
<archl> onlylove 就是说这种呀
<archl> onlylove 曲线键盘吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 你要买个机械, 不也要这个价格?
<onlylove> iMadper: 额……好吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 你买个同价位的键盘, 然后说我土豪, 不合适吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥不合适的……土豪买啥都是土豪……
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是我比你穷啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我的本本HD7730的AMD显卡驱动怎么安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465214 这个是我本本的配置，显卡驱动不知道怎么安装，每次开机风扇声音特别大 统计信息: 发表于 由 Glogho — 2014-10-23 20:41
<iMadper> 不多说了, 看视频去了
<archl> onlylove 不要学阿当，看他装备来说比 iMadper 穷多了
<iMadper> archl: 别闹了, 阿当的键盘多少钱?
<onlylove> 阿当难道是hhkb？
<archl> iMadper:  :) 你说除了键盘之外他还有什么装备好。
<iMadper> archl: 我唯一一把机械键盘才300块钱, 他的是cherry的高端货
<iMadper> archl: 他的投资装备好啊
<archl> iMadper:  ...
<archl> ima
<archl> i feel u
<iMadper> archl: 我也只有个好耳机而已啊
<onlylove> 诶？ 阿当居然买cherry的原厂？不是说flico的还好么
<archl> iMadper:  据我所知，只要你关注的，全是最高级别的。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: flico的问题是, abs+超硬涂层, 但是超硬涂层还是会打油, 只是延缓了而已.
<iMadper> archl: 你知道的是错的.
<iMadper> archl:我连chh都没账号
<onlylove> iMadper: 不急，今年年底chh开发注册
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后你注册一个就有了
<iMadper> onlylove: 昂.
<onlylove> iMadper: 或者我把你的nick抢注，然后和别人说是你的
<iMadper> onlylove: 也行
<archl> 呃。我太无知了。可以撞墙了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 14.10到底有什么新东西？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465216 刚升级了，感觉没点变化啊，到底升了什么东西？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 czbuyi — 2014-10-23 20:44
<onlylove> 最近要去中关村趟浑水买水货手机，谁给指点下
<Frozark> 中关村啊。。
<onlylove> 没办法，家里小伙伴要，说是南京没有想要的，只好找我了
<Frozark> 个人差点被坑过，觉得还不如网购。
<onlylove> 所以求指点
<Frozark> 辛亏我机智
<iMadper> onlylove: jd有的, 京东买, 否则就不买.
<iMadper> onlylove: 中关村一定被坑, 别存有侥幸心理.
<onlylove> iMadper: 人点名欧版水货了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你去JD买给我看
<Frozark> 感觉中关村已经没多少诚信商家了，放眼望去全是JS
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就别买啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 我都有心让adam给我带了
<iMadper> onlylove: 他都回去了吧
<iMadper> 哪儿那么多水货啊, ylj还差不多
<Frozark> 我要个ipad2他给我个翻新ipad1硬说是2
<onlylove> iMadper: 要不你给带个美版的？
<Frozark> 我受不了了他还说要付钱激活
<iMadper> onlylove: 明天能发到我宾馆就行
<onlylove> Frozark: 奸商还好呢，问题是，丫的是骗子
<iMadper> onlylove: 我昨天问sprint的iphone6了, 他们不卖unlock的
<onlylove> Frozark: 奸商你好歹花钱能买到真货
<onlylove> iMadper: xperia z2
<iMadper> onlylove: apple store的都没现货, 我昨晚问了
<iMadper> onlylove: 你买, 选择最快的快递, 发到我宾馆
<Frozark> 最后我没签我的名字，买下了那台pad，找银行的朋友把钱拿回来了233
<onlylove> iMadper: 别一提手机就是肾
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只是说我问了一下, 提一下怎么了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 没啥……我想多了
<Frozark> 让他以信用卡被盗刷的名义申请撤销操作
<onlylove> 不知道五大洲壕蓉蓉最近有去欧洲计划没
<iMadper> onlylove: 很难买到unlock的吧?
<onlylove> 是啊……
<Frozark> 难搞
<archl> onlylove 网上taobao买欧版水货呀
<iMadper> archl: 问题是, 为啥会有那么多水货手机流出呢?
<archl> iMadper:  翻修和更换
<archl> iMadper: 和盗窃
<iMadper> archl: 那就是ylj了, 不是水货.
<iMadper> archl: 水货是新的, 但是没有交海关税.
<Frozark> 还有小部分通过走私
<archl> iMadper:  噢。你说新的水货呀
<onlylove> 美亚都是没保修的
 * archl 好多年不用新产品了，不知道呀
<iMadper> Frozark: 这就是问题所在, 你背很多手机回来, 还是带着包装的, 极小可能不被还管查到
<onlylove> Frozark: ylj啥意思……
<iMadper> Frozark: 如果一次只背两三部手机, 那么水货市场为啥这么多?
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是手机和包装分开走的么
<iMadper> Frozark: 所以其实都是ylj翻新的.
<archl> iMadper: 中国翻新是可以当新机器的吧。
<Frozark> ..有道理
<archl> iMadper: 据说欧洲可以试用14天。
<archl> iMadper: 14天内不满意可以退货
<Router2> iMadper http://zh.expansys.com.hk/ 到这上看看吧，基本都是unlock的
<^k^> Router2: ⇪ 智能手机、 平板电脑 、进口苹果配件 - EXPANSYS 中国 (磐石‧環球數碼城) 价格:2,545港币(大约: 2,011 元)
<iMadper> onlylove: 那就说不好了, 反正米国机场安检, 脱鞋脱外衣, 穿着最最贴身的内衣, 包直接过x光, 怎么都逃不掉, 呆不了很多
<iMadper> Router2: 昂, thx
<iMadper> archl: 那也是翻新, 最多是官翻而已啊
<onlylove> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-FACTORY-UNLOCKED-International-Warranty/dp/B00JB216RY/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1414069197&sr=1-3&keywords=xperia+z2
<archl> iMadper: 没啥区别 - 对我来手。。。
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Sony-FACTORY-UNLOCKED-International-Warranty/dp/B00JB216RY/ref=sr_1_3?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1414069197&sr=1-3&keywords=xperia+z2 -- unhandled responsein get head
<archl> iMadper:  在中国，做的看不出来就行了。
<iMadper> archl: 在哪儿做的看不出来, 都可以.
<iMadper> onlylove: 选择最快的快递, 明天能送到我这里嘛?
<archl> iMadper:  我觉得我买的 kindle 翻新版本我就没看出来是用过的呀。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我有点犹豫，因为这个是6502，看参数是wcdma的3G，我想给买6503
<archl> iMadper: 。。。亚马逊可以吧
<archl> iMadper: Prime
<onlylove> http://sony.it168.com/thread-388028-1-1.html
<iMadper> onlylove: 反正我明天最后一天, 你算好时差和路上的时间. 如果能送到, 我帮你背回去没问题.
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 索尼Xperia Z2 D6502/D6503/D6543参数规格公布_索尼Z2 L50w/t/u论坛
<onlylove> iMadper: 我打电话问下
<archl> onlylove 你可以试试，不行就退回去罢了。反正没有费用
<onlylove> 那个蠢货关机了！
<onlylove> 估计是上夜班，算了
<archl> onlylove ...
<archl> iMadper:  美国之旅最后一天，赶紧找几个妹子一起玩啊
<iMadper> archl: 我要上班啊
<archl> iMadper: 夜里
<archl> iMadper: 还上班？
<iMadper> archl: 下班吃晚饭就睡了, 累
<gfrog> iMadper: 哪天回来？
<archl> iMadper: 吃药撑住，老外都是吃药撑住的呀
<iMadper> gfrog: 明天最后一天, 然后去华盛顿看一下美国天安门和美国人民英雄纪念碑, 然后后天回去
<archl> iMadper: 我现在就吃多元维生素，已经是最弱的了。
<iMadper> 错了, 大后天
<iMadper> onlylove: 别问了, 你那个不能买
<gfrog> iMadper: 那看来来不及找你带nexus6了
<onlylove> iMadper: 为毛！
<iMadper> onlylove: 第三方卖家, 无保修
<iMadper> onlylove: 这货来历不明啊
<onlylove> 好吧……
<onlylove> 万一是偷来的啥的……
<archl> 呃。。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁卖东西会没有官方的保修?
<onlylove> 算了，反正也要去中关村转一圈
<onlylove> 等土豪荣下次去EUR吧……
<onlylove> 随便哪个去EUR的……唉……
<gfrog> onlylove: 土壕铛去EU你咋不让他带
<onlylove> 前几天应该捉住当当的
<onlylove> gfrog: 我这几天刚接到信
<gfrog> onlylove: 你买毛线？
<onlylove> gfrog: 前几天丫的和我说，他爸不准，然后今天突然和我说，他爸准了！
<onlylove> gfrog: xperia z2
<onlylove> gfrog: 我还想挠墙呢
<gfrog> onlylove: 你要给你妹买？ 还要看爸脸色？
<onlylove> gfrog: 不是我妹
<onlylove> gfrog: 家里小伙伴，他的财政在他爸手里
<iMadper> onlylove: 帮谁买啊, 不是自己妹子不帮
<onlylove> gfrog: 可怜兮兮的，自己电脑还07年的
<onlylove> iMadper: 靠，我没妹子
<gfrog> onlylove: 原来是基友
<jusss> onlylove: 所以还是赶快跳槽吧
<jusss> onlylove: 你看看他们欧洲美国随便飞
<jusss> onlylove: 还有常驻国外的
<onlylove> jusss: 你去了猫猫或者C记也不能让你飞，我也不能，因为level不够
<onlylove> jusss: 赶紧升级去
 * O0XX a国产系统哪家强，中国麒麟挑大梁！技术落后应用难，出来吹牛骗他娘！
<O0XX> gfrog: iMadper ^^^
<iMadper> O0XX: ..... ......
<gfrog> O0XX: 这是打自己脸的节奏么？
<jusss> onlylove: 你看主席yunfan不出去飞，但是都remote
<jusss> onlylove: 看人家酷胖，摩根大桶
<jusss> onlylove: 差距这么大
<onlylove> O0XX: BlueShit都快倒闭了，你还黑
<O0XX> onlylove: 跟blueshit啥关系啊
<onlylove> jusss: 别闹，竹席都移民了
<jusss> onlylove: 所以我说呀，咱们都太差了
<jusss> 看人家海归2代，
<onlylove> O0XX: 都XXXX哪家强了，下句不应该接那啥么
<onlylove> jusss: 也就是他没帽子，不然你早被KB多少回了
<jusss> onlylove: 你说谁？
<onlylove> jusss: 这边海龟二代就一个吧？
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/b51bd9fbjw1ellecz72yaj20dc0hs0u7.jpg
<onlylove> O0XX: 你妹纸？
<happyaron> onlylove: 他估计也想
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉，你啥时候去欧罗巴玩啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04，windows7，wubi方式安装失败，请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465218 下载了1404的iso文件，想要采用wubi方式进行安装，不管是通过虚拟光驱加载iso文件，还是将iso里面的文件全部解压出来，都出现问题。 联网的情况下，总是要重新下载iso文件。 断网，重新安
<^k^>  ─> 装，也还是出现错误，如下图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 helloworld222 — 2014-10-23 21:27
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有计划啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 春节前有没……
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有
<jusss> O0XX: 能用lisp的宏去解析去模仿c语言吗？想这样 (printf ("hello");)
<jusss> O0XX: 或者sql (select * from bla)
<onlylove> 喵了个咪咪的，烦死了……明天要写informatica的web脚本，神烦
<onlylove> 还要去在oracle数据里面添加步骤，也不知道那东西怎么操作
<onlylove> happyaron: windows的sqlplus怎么进啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 不懂啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 这要是通过web页面操作数据库，累死啊
<happyaron> onlylove: mysql 命令行？
<onlylove> happyaron: oracle
<iorikyox> 我是ubuntu新手，目前刚刚掌握10.04的系统和软件爱安装，问个好
<jusss> &这个符号中文名是？
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果是mysql我就不愁了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这还是国际化测试，不能用脚本，informatica有一套cli接口，然后不能用，气死人啊
<onlylove> 靠，那新手怎么刚来就跑了
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就不知道了
<archl> O0XX: 真是你妹子？
<O0XX> archl:?
<archl> O0XX: 刚才你给的照片
<alvin_rxg> 啊？有妹子？
<archl> happyaron:  在哪国玩哪出？
<O0XX> archl: 你猜
<archl> O0XX:  算了，你这么内贱的人不可能公开的
<archl> O0XX:  如果你公开了，我也就鄙视你了
<archl> alvin_rxg: 小文你不晒晒你的
 * O0XX ...
<alvin_rxg> O0XX: 他喜欢的男人竟然喜欢女人，他当然鄙视咯
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.10正式版已經釋放，附下載鏈接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465220 ubuntu 14.10正式版已經釋放，附下載鏈接 http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liumengshang — 2014-10-23 21:50
<onlylove> 哇，一下黑俩
<hoxily_> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/view/65101.htm
<^k^> hoxily_: ⇪ &_百度百科
<jusss> hoxily: 没中文名字呀
<jusss> 卫生宏和卫生巾是啥关系
<hoxily> jusss: 卫生宏和卫生巾没关系
<jusss> 在网上经看看到这样的标题，“我是如何从Vim转向emacs的”
<hoxily> 爱转就转
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine迅雷Mini很完美，就是涉及中文（或日文）文件名时有乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465221 RT，终于解决了Linux下下载工具的问题。 一点点小瑕疵就是当下载的文件名是中文的时候，保存到硬盘上的文件名会乱码。 虽然不影响使用，还是有一点点不适。 不知道
<^k^>  ─> 有没有解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eastsun — 2014-10-23 21:56
<hoxily> 用合适的
<jusss> 就跟“xx从perl转向python” “xx从scheme转向cl”
<onlylove> jusss: google从python转向java
<onlylove> jusss: 淘宝从php转向java……
<onlylove> jusss: twitter从啥转向ruby来着？
<onlylove> 这电脑的屏有电流声，不爽
<slucx> iMadper: 应用程序不是启动后就直接加载到内存了吗？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看过很多都是在命令行里面直接执行sqlplus，不知道为啥我今天那台不成
<jusss> onlylove: 服务没开
<onlylove> jusss: 滚粗，web页面可以登录
<onlylove> jusss: 我琢磨了半天不知道为啥
<onlylove> jusss: 想了想也就是环境变量的问题，或者压根没装sqlplus
<slucx> onlylove 你确定不是硬盘而是屏？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  蚊子。
<onlylove> slucx: 如果是硬盘，那这硬盘太磕碜了
<slucx> 我的日立 7200转的就有声音
<archl> onlylove 我又破费了 - 用上了亚马逊余额买了200g巧克力。。。10元/50g。。。
<onlylove> slucx: 不但有沙沙响吱吱响，还有电流声
<slucx> 你听听是不是IO操作的时候响
<happyaron> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> archl: 你还有钱买巧克力！
<archl> onlylove余额怎么办呀
<happyaron> onlylove: listener?
<onlylove> happyaron: 天知道……唉……
<archl> onlylove 买啥？
<onlylove> slucx: 这机器没硬盘灯……愁
<slucx> lol
<onlylove> slucx: 说起这个来我就怀念我的老华硕
<slucx> dd一下看看是不是响的连续了
<onlylove> 东芝的渣渣BIOS，连关闭独显的功能都没
<onlylove> 不管了，爱啥啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 乃买新笔记本了?
<slucx> onlylove 应用程序在你执行的时候不是会加载到内存吗？
<onlylove> 反正有动静
<onlylove> iMadper: 买了有段时间了，国庆回家买的，海龙那帮孙子打算坑我
<alvin_rxg> archl: 苍蝇
<iMadper> slucx: 分页啊. 不一定会都加载进去, 但是至少会加载一部分
<iMadper> onlylove: 土豪. 受我一拜!
<onlylove> iMadper: 4K
<iMadper> onlylove: 受我一拜
<onlylove> iMadper: 我俩笔记本加起来不如你那HP贵
<onlylove> iMadper: 没事别乱拜
<onlylove> slucx: 你这么一说，还真有那么点意思……瓦擦，硬盘电流声咋克服
<slucx> 在内存很大的时候可以全部加载啊
<slucx> onlylove 日立硬盘大部分都这样
<onlylove> slucx: 我这东芝的
<slucx> 换ssd
<onlylove> 不对，日立的笔记本盘卖给东芝了……
<jusss> onlylove: 阴沟里翻船了吧
<archl> onlylove 受我一拜。我买了相机后发现我的电脑处理太慢了。但是买不起电脑
<jusss> onlylove: 记住买华硕就对了，要不就三星苹果
<onlylove> archl: 你们不怕把我拜死？ cc iMadper
<onlylove> jusss: 华硕没钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 不怕.
<onlylove> jusss: 我想买的那个华硕7000
<archl> iMadper: 你买到了笔记本了？
<onlylove> jusss: f550jk
<iMadper> archl: 昂, 4100, 给妹子的
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，没事别买三星的东西
<jusss> onlylove: 东芝的也是贴牌子的吧
 * archl 羡慕 iMadper  有妹子
<archl> 哈哈
<iMadper> <slucx> 在内存很大的时候可以全部加载啊  <-  是可以, 你自己readahead嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 贴牌，呵呵……
 * archl 想找个自己想照顾的人。
<iMadper> jusss: 别闹了.
<onlylove> jusss: 东芝可是有自己硬盘的人
<slucx> 我用过的本子里就现在的230好用一点
<onlylove> jusss: 在日立没卖掉之前，东芝就有笔记本盘
<slucx> 除了键盘搓一点
<onlylove> jusss: 我在苹果电脑上见过
 * iMadper 想买索尼大法, 但是没钱啊
<onlylove> jusss: fujitsu toshiba hitachi都有硬盘
<onlylove> jusss: 不过现在就剩下toshiba了
<archl> iMadper:  嗯嗯。你可以卖装备
<onlylove> jusss: 我在早期IBM的thinkpad上见过fujitsu
<iMadper> archl: 我现在的装备都是每天都用的.
<archl> onlylove 我经常见 fujitsu
<archl> ima
<archl> iMadper:  因为你的装备都是好装备好装备
<iMadper> archl: 没有能去卖的啊
<onlylove> slucx: 其实这个看人，我觉得thinkpad一般化
<jusss> 如果我去scheme社区说scheme不是lisp,会不会被喷死
<onlylove> jusss: 你会被删号
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 去吧
<slucx> jusss: 你会被当作小白无视的
<slucx> iMadper: 为毛我还是好奇SSD能对本子带来多大的改善？
<onlylove> slucx: 买个试试
<onlylove> iMadper: 对于 slucx 这样的，只有让他试过才会死心
<onlylove> iMadper: 最好是那种垃圾主控的
<jusss> 什么是lisp呢，就是符号表达式 symbolic expression, 而scheme的宏已经不再是纯粹的s表达式了
<slucx> onlylove 我好奇心比较强，抑制不住
<onlylove> jusss: 你这是私自解释lisp，小心被喷
<slucx> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00J975HR6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1AJ19PSB66TGU
<^k^> slucx: ⇪ PLEXTOR 浦科特-PLEXTOR 浦科特 M6M系列 128G MSATA固态硬盘(PX-128M6M)-2014新品-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 858.00
<onlylove> jusss: 当年有私自解读毛的，导致了那么大一次浩劫
<iMadper> slucx: 买个松下的吧, 我很看好松下的ssd
<iMadper> slucx: 还不贵. 七百多可以一步到位.
<slucx> 599 128G
<O0XX> iMadper: http://fix.zealer.com/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ ZEALER FIX
<slucx> iMadper: 能带来多大改善，提升不明显买来我会很失望的
<slucx> 对我来说就是应用体验了
<slucx> 编译我已经放内存了
<slucx> 启动时间我不在乎
<slucx> 230弄了个sata2真恶心
<iMadper> slucx: sata2和sata3对你来说 没!区!别!
<onlylove> slucx: hdparm -tT 看看超过100M没，没过的话我就呵呵下
<onlylove> iMadper: 为啥那么多人纠结2和3
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道, 我来给他解毒.
<iMadper> slucx: sata3对sata2的提升来说, 差不多就是ipad mini3 对 ipad mini2的提升.
<^k^> jusss: define:lisp呢，就是符号表达式 symbolic expression, 而scheme的宏已经不再是纯粹的s表达式了 not defined.
<slucx> Timing buffered disk reads: 192 MB in  3.03 seconds =  63.44 MB/sec
<onlylove> 才63啊……
<onlylove> sata2貌似有150的速度？
<slucx> iMadper: 不要举mini2,印象不好
<slucx> onlylove 我这是主硬盘速度
<onlylove> slucx: 你还有副硬盘？
<slucx> onlylove主硬盘是sata3
<onlylove> slucx: 总之，连100M都没上，就别说啥了
<onlylove> slucx: 对你来说，2和3没区别
<slucx>  Timing cached reads:   15908 MB in  2.00 seconds = 7958.95 MB/sec
<happyaron> slucx: 我和 iMadper 已经放弃对他的治疗了
<happyaron> slucx: 有内存缓存
<O0XX> happyaron: 拜见小dd
<iMadper> 这个速度没意义啊, slucx
<happyaron> O0XX: 拜见白老板
<iMadper> slucx: 找3g的邮件, 然后放到不同的分区和目录下面, 然后grep一个字符串看时间.
<slucx> 亚马逊 的SSD如果我装过系统之后还能不能退？
<onlylove> slucx: 我当年用emc的存储，才400M的速度，你别强求了
<O0XX> happyaron:小dd晚上要不要跟我们一起去烧饼啊？
<happyaron> O0XX: 下午就滚了
<O0XX> happyaron: 又飞哪啊壕？
<happyaron> O0XX: sfo
<O0XX> iMadper:^^^
<O0XX> iMadper:来拜
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜四处遨游小dd
<O0XX> happyaron:拜环游美帝壕
<iMadper> slucx: 你比墨迹侠还磨叽
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^ 你们俩师兄弟来的吧?
<O0XX> iMadper:还有墨迹下？
<slucx> 哇哈哈
<iMadper> slucx: 你平时最多就是上上网, 写写代码吧? 要ssd有毛用?
<iMadper> slucx: 不会提升你coding的水平和速度.
<slucx> 有道理
<O0XX> iMadper: 至少会提高变异速度
<iMadper> slucx: 编译快一些是坏事, I'm not slacking off, my code is compiling. 懂?   cc O0XX
<onlylove> happyaron: sfo是哪里
<iMadper> onlylove: 三藩
<happyaron> iMadper O0XX ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 你让我这种写脚本的情何以堪，想说编译都没法
<O0XX> happyaron:小dd壕 三番是最后一站没哦？
<happyaron> O0XX: 是。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 这倒是.
<O0XX> happyaron:然后去哪个洲啊？
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还不写程序呢... 我也没有编译时间啊
<iMadper> 小dd是个形容词还是个名词? 还是双关语?
<onlylove> iMadper: 这种事嘛，问小dd
<onlylove> 喵的，得找个妹子调戏去……
<O0XX> onlylove:你可以调戏 iMadper
<O0XX> onlylove:妹子壕
<iMadper> onlylove:妹子壕
<iMadper> http://item.jd.com/987695.html   真贵啊...
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【微软Sculpt人体工学桌面套装】微软（Microsoft） Sculpt人体工学桌面套装【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:1199.00
<happyaron> O0XX: 回国。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我要是妹子壕，都不愁妹子了，我找妹子的原因就是没妹子
<O0XX> iMadper: 这上京东好贵
<O0XX> iMadper: 好慢
<onlylove> iMadper: 你才是妹子壕好么
<iMadper> O0XX: 淘宝 也贵啊
<onlylove> O0XX: 妹子壕≠妹子
<O0XX> iMadper:O0XX: 妹子壕≠妹子
<onlylove> iMadper: 土豪受我一拜
<iMadper> iMadper: onlylove : 妹子壕≠妹子
 * onlylove 再拜土豪 iMadper
<iMadper> onlylove: 平身. 小顺子, 你退下吧, 朕想一个人待会儿
<O0XX> iMadper:  美亚79.99 USD......
<iMadper> O0XX: 来不及送到了吧?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你自己看上下文，是 O0XX 要我调戏你，我纠正他
<happyaron> iMadper: 是不是你么找人问了mp3编码的？
<happyaron> O0XX: ^^
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是.
<iMadper> happyaron: 我不想问这个, 我想问roaming的问题
<onlylove> mp3编码？还有人对这个有兴趣》
 * O0XX 太屌了... http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/64112046gw1ell7nusc5sj20c85tve81.jpg
<slucx> onlylove 浏览器有哪些操作是IO操作？
<onlylove> slucx: 不知道，get？
<onlylove> slucx: request？
<zhengxx> 怎么现在的irc 需要翻墙才能进来啊
<onlylove> 不需要啊
<onlylove> 你啥时候看不到我了，啥时候证明需要翻墙了
<zhengxx> 唉...我这边联通的,不翻墙就进不来了
 * slucx 睡了
<slucx> 你们年轻人继续
<zhengxx> 刚看了lucy 2014 ,感觉不错
<FJKong> O0XX: 昨天弹窗那个配置文件内容是啥
<O0XX> FJKong: 看man
<O0XX> FJKong: 里面有
<gebjgd> zhengxx, 恭喜你
<FJKong> O0XX: 默认的那个丑死了　还在左上角
<iMadper> FJKong: ...
<archl> O0XX: 你羡慕这样的人么
<O0XX> archl:啥？
<archl> O0XX:  I was too late.
<archl> O0XX:  我刚才突然伤感了。所以一切都迟钝了
<Pwnna> 有没有谁遇到过这个bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1273261
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bug #1273261 “Cryptsetup error during boot: /scripts/local-top/c...” : Bugs : “cryptsetup” package : Ubuntu
<Pwnna> 现在没法启动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 越來越覺得rpm系統有諸多好處
<iMadper> O0XX: http://emacs.stackexchange.com/   <-   凶残.
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Emacs Stack Exchange
<gebjgd> iMadper, 珍愛生命 遠離emacs
<iMadper> gebjgd: 是啊, emacs太烂了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不过没找到好的替代品啊
<gebjgd> iMadper, vim
<iMadper> gebjgd: vim收发邮件方便吗?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你這叫蛋疼
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我需要一个方便的收发邮件, 而且方便的跟我的todo-list配合的应用. 我又不写程序, 要vim干嘛
<gebjgd> iMadper, 那你用emacs幹嘛的
<gebjgd> iMadper, emacs的初衷是什麼
<iMadper> gebjgd: 收发邮件, todo-list, irc
<iMadper> gebjgd: 而且vim脚本我不会写啊
<iMadper> gebjgd: 想来点儿需要的功能肯定不方便.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你買輛車  但是你用它當房子 當船用 還說爲什麼不過大
<iMadper> gebjgd: 我没觉得emacs当邮件客户端有啥不好啊.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你覺得好就行了
<iMadper> 昂
 * O0XX emacs好顶赞，emacs除了编辑功能差点外完美了
<iMadper> O0XX: 用evil啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: 这中文说的比我好啊
<iMadper> http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/i-have-no-idea-what-im-doing-dog.jpg
<O0XX> iMadper:这大姐...
<mayli2> ?
<iMadper> O0XX: 确实大
<iMadper> O0XX: 但是颜不行.
<iMadper> O0XX: 她这弯腰的角度.
<O0XX> iMadper:见多识广
<O0XX> iMadper:能看见？
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<mayli2> 讨论的啥啊？
<O0XX> iMadper:见多识广
<iMadper> O0XX: 谢谢.
<iMadper> mayli2: 我们线下转线上, 你理解不了的
<mayli2> 难道面基了？
<O0XX> iMadper: 你再低点能看到腿
<iMadper> O0XX: 难.
<iMadper> O0XX: 看完脸, 就不想看腿了.
<mayli2> 不是有句话叫关上灯都一样么？
<mayli2> test
<^k^> mayli2:点点点.  05:06
<mayli2> http//solidot.org
<O0XX> iMadper: 烧饼去吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 今晚?
<O0XX> iMadper:关键是去哪烧
<iMadper> O0XX: 百思买?
<mayli2> 提问，你们是在东八区？
<O0XX> mayli2:是啊
<mayli2> 现在才是五点啊
<O0XX> iMadper:^^
<iMadper> mayli2: 恩, 一会儿就可以去睡觉了... 天天值夜班
<mayli2> 哦
<mayli2> iMadper: 你是啥工种？
<O0XX> mayli2: 别人都睡觉了他干活
<O0XX> mayli2: 别人干活了他就睡觉了
<iMadper> mayli2: 保安
<mayli2> iMadper: 采花大盗
<iMadper> mayli2: 如果有采花大盗, 我会带他去你房间的.
<mayli2> iMadper: 戴着canonical/conference的帽子当保安？
<iMadper> 擦, 这个破cloak
 * O0XX 哈哈哈
<mayli2> 我都拿不到这么屌的cloak
<iMadper> mayli2: 在哪公司高就?
<mayli2> 还在上学…
<iMadper> mayli2: 我在canonical公司看门, 这个cloak是gateway cloak, 我用的公司的网络, 所以自动就有这个cloak了.
<mayli2> 而且好像我把mayli这个id锁住了…上不去了
<mayli2> 屌！
<O0XX> 好屌！
<O0XX> 真好屌！
<mayli2> 我也想去当保安
<O0XX> mayli2: 女生
<mayli2> 女生会没事把屌挂在嘴边？
<iMadper> mayli2: 只有女生才会把屌挂在嘴边吧?
<mayli2> iMadper: 您的生活体验真丰富
<mayli2> O0XX: iMadper 你俩是一起的吧
<iMadper> mayli2: 算是吧, 我是安保人员, 他是前台.
<O0XX> iMadper: 前台哪有值夜班的，我是水电工
<iMadper> O0XX: 你说得对. 你是查水表的.
<mayli2> O0XX: iMadper 鉴定完毕
 * iMadper 总觉得 mayli2 是gay
<O0XX> mayli2: 这破公司来上班，非要用什么i什么c的聊天，靠，学了半天才学
<O0XX> 会
<O0XX> mayli2: 我还是喜欢用qq
<iMadper> 我还是喜欢用陌陌
<O0XX> iMadper: 圆屎的
<iMadper> mayli2: 你在美国吧? 美国陌陌约得到妹子吗?
<mayli2> 好吧…
<mayli2> irc超屌的啊
<O0XX> mayli2: 美国约炮哪家强啊？
<mayli2> 你们在canonical？
<iMadper> mayli2: 对啊, 你不信?
<mayli2> O0XX: 随便找个色情网站，上面一坨dating
<iMadper> mayli2: 如果不是我在canonical看门, 怎么弄得这个cloak?
<O0XX> mayli2: 那都有准没？ 华人哪比较多？
<mayli2> 看门能conference?
<mayli2> 唐人街多…
<O0XX> mayli2: conference也得看门啊
<mayli2> 纽约的话是法拉盛
<mayli2> iMadper: 我又不是刚来…不要骗我
<mayli2> 第一次见 O0XX
<iMadper> mayli2: 这个不是member cloak, 是gateway cloak
<mayli2> 而且，当保安还需要懂cloak?
<iMadper> mayli2: 我连的是从conference room分出来的无线, 默认就是这个cloak
<O0XX> iMadper: 你好厉害啊
<O0XX> iMadper: cloak是啥？
<mayli2> 等我下了飞机人肉你
<iMadper> mayli2: ...... 你不去人肉 O0XX 大神..
<O0XX> mayli2: 你在上飞机？
<iMadper> mayli2: O0XX 大神可是我们这里的扑克王
<O0XX> mayli2: 飞机是谁啊？
<mayli2> 我在飞机上
<mayli2> 之前没见过这个id
<O0XX> mayli2: 我刚来
<iMadper> O0XX: 飞机上还能上网????
<mayli2> 是
<iMadper> mayli2: 要开飞行模式的!
<O0XX> iMadper: 网又是谁？
<mayli2> ！
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道...
<iMadper> mayli2: 跟航空公司jubao你
<mayli2> ooxx是注册的id？ 为啥用o0xx?
<mayli2> iMadper: 飞机上有wife可以上， O0XX
<iMadper> mayli2: 有wife可以用? ????!!!!
<mayli2> 是
<iMadper> mayli2: 不会出事故嘛?
<O0XX> mayli2: 每个人都有？
<iMadper> mayli2: 谁的wife啊? share给你用?
<mayli2> 不会啊
<mayli2> 现在美国飞机都有wife，gogo做的
<iMadper> wife和wifi区别还是蛮大的
<iMadper> 虽然都是用来上的
<mayli2> yay, 我已经被O0XX 洗脑
<O0XX> iMadper: wife和wifi都是啥啊？看不出来你还挺有文化，高中毕业吧？
<O0XX>  
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂...
<iMadper> O0XX: 反正都是用来上的, 都差不多吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 还有他们让我用的这个什么乌笨兔系统...太TM难用了
<iMadper> O0XX: 我用xp
<mayli2> 秀脑残之夜？
<iMadper> 在我听到美国飞机上可以用别人的wife的时候, 发誓一定要去美国坐一次
<mayli2> yay
<iMadper> 如果只是wifi的话, 我大昆山有的是啊
<O0XX> iMadper: wife就是可以让手机上网哪个？
<iMadper> O0XX: 说不好.
<mayli2> iMadper: O0XX 请近期尽量避免雷雨天气外出，外出请自备避雷针
<iMadper> mayli2: 你在飞机上用别人的wife, 你才会被雷劈吧...
<mayli2> 要是真能用wife，那我就相信你是保安
<iMadper> mayli2: 不是你说的, 美国飞机上有wife可以用
<mayli2> iMadper: 别装了…
<iMadper> O0XX: 啥时候咱攒点钱, 去美国坐一次吧?
<mayli2> 我这个wife是用来上网的wife，不是可以上的wifi
<O0XX> iMadper: 坐可以上wife的飞机？
<iMadper> O0XX: 对啊, 不然去美国干嘛?!
<O0XX> iMadper: 我还是不明白，上wife干嘛要去美国坐飞机..家里就能上啊
<mayli2> 对
<iMadper> O0XX: 我还没结婚啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 公司也能上
<iMadper> O0XX: 公司也能上?
<mayli2> 你们现在不就是公司的wife么？
<mayli2> 爽不爽？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你看 mayli2 就专门去美国在飞机上上别人的wife了
<mayli2> 你们每天要上公司的wife多久？家里的wife多久？
<iMadper> 我还说呢, 为啥那么多人要往美国跑, 原来是因为这个啊, cc O0XX
<O0XX> iMadper: 算了，我装不下去了，我查水表去了
<mayli2> …
<iMadper> O0XX: 天都快亮了, 我要下班了
<mayli2> iMadper: 你要装到啥时候？
<mayli2> hello
<^k^> mayli2:点点点.  05:55
<mayli2> 话说kk机器人的指令有哪些啊？
<O0XX> > "hi" * 100
<iMadper> > say " mayli2 在飞机上睡别人的wife"
<^k^> O0XX: "hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi" => https://eval.in/209637
<^k^> iMadper: /tmp/execpad-583065ea043f/source-583065ea043f:1:in `block in <main>': undefined method `say' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-583065ea043f/source-583065ea043f:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-583065ea043f/source-583065ea043f:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/209638
 * iMadper 擦, 又把perl6跟ruby弄混了
<iMadper> > puts " mayli2 在飞机上睡别人的wife"
<^k^> iMadper: mayli2 在飞机上睡别人的wife => https://eval.in/209639
<mayli2> > puts " noob"
<^k^> mayli2: noob => https://eval.in/209640
<mayli2> eval.in有是啥？
<mayli2> > die
<^k^> mayli2: /tmp/execpad-68ce15886a05/source-68ce15886a05:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `die' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-68ce15886a05/source-68ce15886a05:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-68ce15886a05/source-68ce15886a05:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/209641
<mayli2> kk机器人是ruby?
<O0XX> iMadper: 走啦，吃饭烧饼去
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<mayli2> > " iMadper: ruby 就是渣渣 "
<iMadper> mayli2: 我要下班了, 小gaygay
<^k^> mayli2: &quot; iMadper: ruby 就是渣渣 &quot; => https://eval.in/209642
<mayli2> iMadper: bye, big gaygay
<mayli2> > puts 1+2
<^k^> mayli2: 3 => https://eval.in/209643
<mayli2> > help
<^k^> mayli2: /tmp/execpad-43569fb5c8d4/source-43569fb5c8d4:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `help' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-43569fb5c8d4/source-43569fb5c8d4:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-43569fb5c8d4/source-43569fb5c8d4:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/209644
<mayli2> > puts 2**4
<^k^> mayli2: 16 => https://eval.in/209645
<mayli2> > puts 2**1024
<^k^> mayli2: 179769313486231590772930519078902473361797697894230657273430081157732675805500963132708477322407536021120113879871393357658789768814416622492847430639474124377767893424865485276302219601246094119453082952085005768838150682342462881473913110540827237163350510684586298239947245938479716304835356329624224137216 => https://eval.in/209646
<mayli2> > puts 2*99999
<^k^> mayli2: 199998 => https://eval.in/209647
<mayli2> > puts 2**999**99
<^k^> mayli2: /tmp/execpad-e704f86682b7/source-e704f86682b7:1: warning: in a**b, b may be too big Infinity => https://eval.in/209648
<mayli2> > puts 2**99999
<^k^> mayli2: 49950104650719225397201638216501679549021456952709084588576463693157291623212867416374366566622482520158219722277792746500939983038280882814542356771237464375994448149368355466231752136865562396329001392656205443685428026436141950822843455134253379617589573485264288223484007624161727377716251463932604034788854858705511160214881756026653889984489625583099353858928879777
<^k^>  ─> 608600406601476023089746146296478119604828989367790793337627478986565724031246301309189706525402913430157675670893698114174954431788790310523 …
<mayli2> > "hello "
<^k^> mayli2: "hello " => https://eval.in/209650
<mayli2> > Math.sqrt(9)
<^k^> mayli2: 3.0 => https://eval.in/209651
<^k^> mayli2: define:eval.in有 not defined.
<mayli2> human. n
<mayli2> human bot.
<mayli2> > "="*80
<^k^> mayli2: "================================================================================" => https://eval.in/209652
<mayli2> > 2**999999
<^k^> mayli2: 49503281146479491253489618081509516253668121208937836664331980572658547416547430515273072756173241957412157535172918619417553294947081574637112825157864526861574346886164358877473568321194850629214572448073581692060943155518961990280038700681354802765352693335899061680307960896399163661182151614313032871546284581392910214173860008972465950284975704875515626345869715448
<^k^>  ─> 077465701892145883568903965739766787120658070974626323161352305155259363357717231632077673664141644222381314831956805060597120125503067158582 …
<mayli2> > 2**6473737737
<^k^> mayli2: Infinity
<mayli2> > "uii"
<^k^> mayli2: "uii" => https://eval.in/209654
<mayli2> > Math
<^k^> mayli2: Math => https://eval.in/209655
<mayli2> > puts "\n"*10
<^k^> mayli2: => https://eval.in/209659
<mayli2> > puts "hello\n"*10
<^k^> mayli2: hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello => https://eval.in/209664
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-24
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于几个linux几个问题，望帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465224 第一次这样玩linux，之前一直是不玩linux的，就是不使用linux上internet，既让感觉linux不错，还是会遇到和win7有很多不同的体验， 当然也会有问题的，鄙人使用的是utuntu14.04版本的，所以大家协助帮助
<^k^>  ─> 解惑： 1. 上百度上面，看一些网站视频都要插件的，想知道这个插件下载的话占哪里的磁盘？ 我是分30G磁 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu有没有这样的脚本 “个性短语” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465225 windows下我唯一舍不得的东西就是ahk了。按了linux后现在80%都在用linux，可是ahk的一个功能实在太方便，就是“快速文本替换”。google了linux的shell脚本，没发现这样的功能。请问我搜索方法不
<^k^>  ─> 对还是确实没有这样的功能？ 简单描述下这个功能吧，类似于vim下的：ab qqm xxxxxx@qq.com 任何时候我输入qqm …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 帮忙看一下，VIRTUALBOX莫名其妙就崩溃了，附日志 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465226 帮忙看一下，VIRTUALBOX莫名其妙就崩溃了，附日志，是什么原因啊？要怎么解决？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tigersu425 — 2014-10-24 8:16
<boosure> 这里很安静
<Niac> 恩
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 火炉也怕我老婆 : 一天男人生炉子,吹了半天也没把火吹着,反而弄了一头灰。男人便拿老婆的长裙顶在头上,一吹炉子着了,男人感叹的说:"哎！连炉子都怕我老婆。"
<gfxmode> 讲个笑话吧: 火炉也怕我老婆 :
<gfxmode> 一天男人生炉子,吹了半天也没把火吹着,反而弄了一头灰。男人便拿老婆的长裙顶在头上, 一吹炉子着了,男人感叹的说:"哎！连炉子都怕我老婆。"
<gfxmode> 不好意思，putty选中后，直接粘贴发送了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 这就有了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465227 什么状况？15.04的版块都出来了？这是第一贴么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ywmy210 — 2014-10-24 9:28
<kingbo> 又是一个艳阳天
<iMadper> 苹果基终于知道给平板添内存了
<iMadper> 可惜手机还是没添...
<ashui> 苹果神马的，木有用过……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 刚刚我同学跟我说  有个移动的4G mifi 一年1400 一个月6G流量
<ashui> 太贵了吧，买过江西的联通3G上网卡 一个月4G流量大概40几块钱一个月
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你那天说老子这个快活 其实不好讲 前天我外婆过世 我去参加葬礼 都请假了公司那帮鸟人还要跟我报bug
<yunfan> ashui: 你那个大概是省内流量吧  这个是全国流量  不过这个是移动的 也许是比联通贵
<ashui> 是省内的……
 * kingbo 又到了交网费的日子了，可悲的换不了电信，联通无耻...
<yunfan> 省内的对我有点尴尬  我这里就在省边界上  随便跑几下就出省了
<gfxmode> 联通宽带不错，比长城宽带强
<kingbo> 还是电信好
 * iMadper 困
<iMadper> 睡觉去
<slucx> mini2 16G
<slucx> mini2 16G flash不够用咋整？
<slucx> 太垃圾窗
<archl> ...
<archl> imtxc:  用过 Rawtherapee 么？
<archl> imtxc:  Rawtherapee 41 的翻译 https://rawtherapee.googlecode.com/issues/attachment?aid=25450000000&name=Chinese+%28Simplified%29&token=ABZ6GAcqoTuBNogmkCiNQp5cKggrLnJrLw%3A1414116355880
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=75.09 kiB ; disposition=attachment; filename="Chinese (Simplified)" ; type=application/octet-stream
<onlylove_> 时间又错了……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 作死删除了icon文件夹后，连Fx网页里面的图标也丢失了！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465228 前天晚上作死，删除了/usr/share/icon没有备份，结果导致各种图标丢失，现在已经努力解决了一部分，但是开机登录页面输入密码框还是纯白色，然后Fx里面很多网页里
<^k^>  ─> 面的图标也没有的，怎么破啊啊啊啊啊 k.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 XuQiankun — 2014-10-24 10:09
<archl> onlylove_:  我今天做什么事情。
<archl> onlylove_:  好久不见 flickr 上有人跟着我了。
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那叫不懂事
<roylez_> archl: 渣早
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<roylez> gfrog: 求解救
<archl> roylez:  救火队早
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西你别闹了，乃都去袋鼠国了
<roylez> gfrog: 没那么快走...
<onlylove_> “放弃一个喜欢的人是什么感觉？”“就像一把火烧了你住了很久的房子，你看着那些残骸和土灰的绝望，你知道那是你的家，但是已经回不去了。。。”
<archl> roylez:  http://tangramgames.dk/games/mrrescue/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Mr. Rescue | Tangram
<archl> onlylove_:   感觉世界有飞散了
<gfrog> roylez: 难道还在热干面国？
 * archl 知道简简单单一个笑就会让人郁闷的
<archl> roylez:  这个游戏 http://mutantgangland.com/blog/
<roylez> gfrog: 恩
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Mutant Gangland - Dev Blog
<gfrog> roylez: 来帝都耍撒
<archl> roylez:  到了澳洲，你需要移动电源和相机 - 从中国倒卖二手相机到澳洲可能都能赚钱。
<roylez> gfrog: 服雾我不行
<archl> roylez:  你行的，你是主席
<roylez> ^k^: 给我个帽子我把 archl 踢了
<archl> roylez: 金主席和北京大雾的故事
<luojie-dune> roylez: 好了。踢 archl 吧
 * luojie-dune 拜拜 努力的天才 cherrot
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 赶紧买了 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/581899 然后迅速出售 你的 D7000
<^k^> luojie-dune: ⇪ Nikon 尼康 AF-S VR 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED 自动对焦微距镜头 S型 4988元包邮_亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 没钱了。。
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 这还是微距镜头那    我准备靠适马镜活了
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 信用卡，然后立刻出卖d7000，强迫自己卖出去呀
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 好吧。
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 就好像买了就能卖出去似的。。
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 强迫自己努力卖出去。
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 微距镜头比较适合偷拍对吧
<eexp> 你用微距偷拍？
<luojie-dune> eexp: 长焦距的微距镜头呀
<eexp> 哪里能长焦，还微距。
<luojie-dune> eexp:  这个 http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B000EOSHGQ?t=joyo01zms-23&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&tag=joyo01zms-23
<^k^> luojie-dune: ⇪ Nikon 尼康-尼康AF-S VR 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED自动对焦微距镜头S型-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 5,388.00
<eexp> 概念都不对了。
<luojie-dune> eexp: 是有放大比率的 最大复制比率（微距设定）1/1
<eexp> 别信那些骗子的
<luojie-dune> eexp:  多数镜头放大比率都低呀，比如 1:4 或者 1:3
<luojie-dune> eexp 不是骗子，仔细看看
<eexp> 你去信吧
<eexp> 没照相基础
<luojie-dune> eexp: 0.16x
<roylez> eexp: 渣肾
<luojie-dune> eexp: 就是比同焦距下的放大比率
<eexp> roylez: 就你才没肾，才用osx
<eexp> 会用了不。
<eexp> lol
<luojie-dune> eexp roylez  都老了，还这么争 - 两个顽童
<roylez> 非常爽啊
<eexp> 你会xcode了？
<roylez> eexp: 好像多了一个肾一样爽
<luojie-dune> roylez: 。。。
<eexp> 爽个啥
<roylez> eexp: Xcode？我不用
<luojie-dune> eexp: 多了一个肾
<eexp> 你以前的那些水平，都丢了嘛。 roylez
<roylez> eexp: ruby照用啊，brew安装各种包，包括微信，迅雷，阿里旺旺
<luojie-dune> cherrot:  rawtherapee 我又提交了翻译 0-0 好像太迟了，今天发新版，我昨晚上才看见。
<eexp> 你用ruby就爬下东西。没啥用了哦
<eexp> 反正你以前也不会写gui
<roylez> eexp: GUI轮不到我操心
<eexp> 所以嘛。你出钱买现成的
<eexp> 没意思
<eexp> 不入那地狱
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • bsnes 里怎么设置第二个角色的键盘控制？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465230 机房允许学生玩魂斗罗、超级玛丽这些nes的小游戏，用的bsnes模拟器，只能玩单人的，双人游戏第二个找不到设置的地方，在setting－config的nes里只有一个输入控制，第二个是在哪里设置
<^k^>  ─> 的？ 用gfce ultra nes emula 可以设置双人，只是窗口太小了，没有bsnes的好看 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 20 …
<^k^> roylez, .. 休息一下 ..  10:45
<roylez> ^k^: 你妹
<roylez> eexp: 请把钱给我，我入地狱
<eexp> 工作需要的软件，osx上可能需要几千块或者更多。你说你还会入地狱不。
 * luojie-dune 明白 我不如地狱，别人入地狱 是真理
<luojie-dune> 警示恒言
<onlylove_> eexp: 竹席会缺钱？
<eexp> onlylove_: 主席现在是穷光男。
<yunfan> onlylove_: 现在的人有几个懂事的 都是把自己看得最大啊
<yunfan> onlylove_: 说起来 那个4G的mifi不错吧
<roylez> eexp: 你给我举个栗子
<eexp> roylez: EDA的，制版的。说个价格。
<roylez> eexp: 木有这么妖孽的需求
<eexp> 各路mcu编译器，osx都没有吧。
<roylez> eexp: 你自作孽不可活
<eexp> 呸
<eexp> 我至少这边可以找开源替代啊。
<roylez> eexp: 什么软件
<roylez> eexp: 我brew一把给你看
<eexp> 不说了，那替代的，osx也可以跑。lol
<eexp> 只是档次就低了。
<roylez> 但愿你一直用opera
<eexp> 最近没。opera以死
<roylez> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/65c73efajw1ellz8uowerj20890sfgos.jpg
 * eexp 去过2次水果店，每次开一个终端，输入fc-list，回车，走人。
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，流氓软件steam挂了
<nyfair> steam被艹，uplay禁U，battle.net维护，ea的origin要独大？
<roylez> nyfair: 求腐女解救
<roylez> nyfair: 我还在等11月的 the binding of isaac 呢
<nyfair> roylez: 3大妈
<roylez> nyfair: 啥？
<kandu> roylez: 11月有优惠？
<^k^> roylez, .. 休息一下 ..  11:09
<eexp> 这家伙居然还玩游戏
<eexp> steam那么慢的，，也能忍受。
<roylez> kandu: 11月4日出 rebirth，我那天去海盗湾搜盗版
<kandu> roylez: 哦，新版啦
<kandu> roylez: 前几天偶然发现自己还买过 isaac， 玩了下很难。出生后，每次走两三个房间就挂了
<roylez> kandu: isaac我在Linux下玩的，很轻松，因为那时候电脑太次，基本上是慢动作玩的
<roylez> kandu: 玩通了估计有上百次
<nyfair> roylez: 弱鸡，来联机玩虫姬
<kandu> 我在去练练
<roylez> nyfair: 百战天虫？
<nyfair> ......
<nyfair> roylez: 我不认识你
<roylez> nyfair: 啥是虫姬？
<nyfair> roylez: 你胸小不要说话
<roylez> nyfair: 劳资胸围一定大过你好不？胸围不到100厘米就别跟我扯
<roylez> nyfair: 哥一身肌肉如圣光闪耀
<ashui> 玩玩 hon这样的就可以了，省事无聊撸一把……
<jusss> onlylove_: 我打算换地方住了，将要搬的地方没网，买什么上网卡好点？联通的还是电信的
<roylez> nyfair: 我擦，虫姬这玩意能玩？
<nyfair> roylez: 渣渣，还必须玩ultra难度
<roylez> nyfair: 你是在培养自己的密集恐惧症么？
<jusss> roylez: 3g上网卡，联通 电信那家好
<roylez> nyfair: 您果然是魔都土著
<roylez> jusss: 都没用过
 * luojie-dune 知道 nyfair 是游戏挑战者。。。
<roylez> jusss: 联通吧，哪家便宜用哪家
 * luojie-dune 的好胜心在小学3年纪就抛弃了，自此不再在意游戏输赢
<luojie-dune> palomino|working: 破落马
<palomino|working> ...
<luojie-dune> palomino|working:  破落马装 14.10 了？
<palomino|working> 装了1星期了吧
<roylez> 破马又跑了？
<slucx> onlylove_:  Timing buffered disk reads: 344 MB in  3.01 seconds = 114.15 MB/sec
<slucx> onlylove_: 昨天我测试的是一个分区
<luojie-dune> roylez:  都是你抛弃了破马，好久不打它了
<gfrog> eexp: 谁说长焦没微距，我大办公器材厂就有180微
<gfrog> eexp: 适马腾龙的70-200都有微距能力
<onlylove_> jusss: 看信号，我在帝都这边电信最稳，而且价格比联通便宜很多
<onlylove_> jusss: 移动是最便宜的，没试过，因为我要玩游戏，受不了延迟
<onlylove_> yunfan: 说起来倒是不错，就看你怎么用，我反正不看视频不下载，如果一天就4个小时左右的使用量，玩端游，看下论坛，然后开个YY文本聊，也就40M
<onlylove_> yunfan: 当然了，论坛是u坛，其他论坛图多的，广告多的……就不好说了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛 包养我
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 壕
<macint0sh> 。。。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 土壕铛
<eexp> gfrog: 那是炒作吧。微距就是放大镜，固定的。透过这还长焦，你还有景深？
<eexp> 搞科研项目，非常固定的距离，估计才用得上。
<gfrog> eexp: 你竟然敢不相信我大佳能的L头……
<eexp> 呸，不信。都是骗子。
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 小e
<gfrog> eexp: 你竟然敢不相信我大佳能的L头……
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋，你居然这么老实啊。出国了，都不3p下。
<gfrog> eexp: 自己去flickr搜EF-180L的片子
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: ........
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 你居然这么老实啊。出国了，都不3p下。
<eexp> gfrog: 你不懂镜头原理？我说的难道不对？
<gfrog> eexp: 你竟然敢不相信我大佳能的L头……
<eexp> @@@@ 达到噶嘛
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 你想好买啥手机没
 * eexp 发现nexus比htc的便宜。
<jusss> onlylove_: 你的电信3g卡，一月多少钱和流量？
 * adam_magic_pack 现在想买个5"的手机太难了 都特么5.5"起步
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 所以啊。nexus 5啊
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 我要lte-tdd
<eexp> 5.5的，1+手机，好搞笑的感觉。退了。
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 五模五寸带NFC 求推荐
<eexp> nfc带。4G的不带
<eexp> 你买6吧
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 太大
<eexp> 哦。是的。。。
 * eexp 以后分5-和5+群体，5-的开始嘲笑5+的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: nexus6是5寸 mx4是5寸
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 基本就是水果和某个国产型号了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: nexus6是6" mx4是5.5"
<eexp> 6不是5“吧。好大的
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: nexus5是5寸
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我是周二考过了科目二  所以准备要去买车了
<eexp> 5是4.9“
<yunfan> onlylove_: 买了车到处玩 所以需要个流量大的卡带着笔记本办公啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你现在回来了还是怎么
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 回来几天了
<eexp> yunfan: 然后1年过不鸟科目3
<luojie-dune> adam_magic_pack: 不是的呀，只是贵的手机都是大的。你只买贵的呀
<eexp> 现在驾考很难过了
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 对，我崽崽的手机，全球最小的。
<yunfan> eexp: 怎么可能 这里都是一个礼拜过
<eexp> 便宜
<eexp> yunfan: 刷人，有指标的。你信你肯定能过？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 为何这次没有去美语国家？
 * luojie-dune 学车3个月之后就再也不想开车了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 美语是个啥?
<yunfan> eexp: 至少从过去的经验看是这样
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 级别不够
<luojie-dune> adam_magic_pack:  美利坚通用语
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 英语被
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 级别不够
<eexp> 做梦去
<luojie-dune> eeep 是谁？
<yunfan> 你不信就拉倒呗 你这人从来都不砍事实的
 * adam_magic_pack 饿了, 出门吃饭
<stardiviner> 有谁知道如何破解旧式机械电表的么？
<yunfan> stardiviner: 你要去参加ISIS?
<stardiviner> yunfan: 那时啥？ 我是房间里的电表读数跳得太快，实在忍不住，想黑了它。
<yunfan> stardiviner: 你比较本事 不过有这心思 不如研究如何盗电了
<stardiviner> 电费涨了好多，开着电脑，难免电费高了，索性公司里的电表是装在个人房间里的，容易动手
<luojie-dune> stardiviner:  好厉害
<stardiviner> yunfan: 盗电就算了，我是付不起那么高的电费。。。。
<luojie-dune> adam_magic_pack:  我现在不知道吃什么了。不想做了。
<stardiviner> luojie-dune: 你又换Nick了？
 * luojie-dune 不想吃什么好吃的了。 太麻烦做了
<luojie-dune> luojie-dune:  想起你的过去了？
<luojie-dune> stardiviner: 你的过去？
<stardiviner> 我是不懂电器之类的，想搜索资料都无从下手。有谁懂一点的，给几个提示？
<stardiviner> luojie-dune: ???
<luojie-dune> stardiviner:  你以前经常换 nick
<stardiviner> luojie-dune: 我现在也经常换，只是比较少上IRC了，最近切换到Arch后，忙着各种基本配置
<luojie-dune> .
<rummmur> oh my f**king god
<stardiviner> rummmur: ???
<stardiviner> rummmur: oh my rummmur
<stardiviner> 找到一个，http://bbs.mydigit.cn/read.php?tid=306388
<^k^> stardiviner: ⇪ 拆解老式机械电表DD28，教你如何让它不走数！|拆机乐园 - 数码之家
<gfrog> eexp: 我都是一个多月拿到驾照啊，哪有那么难
<rummmur> oh my friend
<rummmur> 大家好呀
<^k^> rummmur:点点点.  12:15
<stardiviner> gfrog: 我考了一年之久
<luojie-dune> rummmur:  ..... http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<luojie-dune> stardiviner: 考到什么资格认证了？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:16
<rummmur> luojie-dune, thanks
<stardiviner> luojie-dune: 没有阿，就是普通驾照，只是我场地考好了之后就没去，一直拖着，差点就不想考了，觉得没意思
<luojie-dune> stardiviner:  那就没啥意思呀。只是你拖延。不明白你竟然能忍受别人打电话给你。
<rummmur> 三克油
<rummmur> 真是流逼
<stardiviner> luojie-dune: 懒，纯粹就是在某些事情上显得特别的懒
<stardiviner> 睡觉了，下午还要上夜班，各位午安。
<luojie-dune> stardiviner:  晚安
<rummmur> la knabo
<rummmur> La knaboj estas junaj
<rummmur> La hundo vidas la belajn katojn
<nyfair> 你们说，周小平从美分转职五毛，是不是供出了很多美分内部消息？
<syq> nyfair: 他什么时候是美分了？
<syq> luojie-dune: 咋这名字了
<rummmur> La elefanto estas pli granda ol la kuniklo.
<syq> rummmur: 嘛语？
<nyfair> syq: 他一直就是美分好伐
<nyfair> syq: 你看他早几年的博客
<rummmur> syq:这语言 说的老外都懵
<syq> nyfair: 以为他以前就是个开黄网的呢
<yunfan> stardiviner: 那就不要用电  点火把
<ugoub> qian fu
<rummmur> Mi iras trans la straton
<onlylove_> yunfan: 那你如果对延迟没要求可以考虑移动啊，我不敢用移动就是因为延迟
<onlylove_> jusss: 一年600一月3G本地800M漫游
<onlylove_> jusss: 营业厅的价格，北京地区卡，外地不一定有
<rummmur> Mi neniam estis tie
<nyfair> rummmur: 去拉美了？
<rummmur> Ne
 * nyfair 1月8g流量飘过
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1495762
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 乌克兰全国欠债达15亿美元 总理催民众还债买气过冬 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<rummmur> Kelkaj el ni alvenis malfrue
<perr> 全国的人都欠政府的钱,这tmd也说的通
<perr> 弄不清谁是负责生产的了都
<perr> 估计在思索是该印呢还是该印呢
<rummmur> Mi parolas la esperanto!!!!!!!!
<rummmur> Mi parolas la esperanton!!!!!!!!
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04怎么卸载英伟达开源驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465231 如题！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasee163 — 2014-10-24 13:22
<rummmur> Tro malmultaj venis
<roylez> freeflying: 求解救
<luojie-dune> syq:  呃。传统名称呀
<tryit> 新版的firefox界面感觉改进得不错 :=)
<rummmur> 汗。。。
<luojie-dune> tryit:  新版 firefox 什么样子？
<rummmur> 早就新版了
<luojie-dune> 说的是哪个操作系统下的哪个分支？
<luojie-dune> lol
<rummmur> 都是新版
<luojie-dune> ... 说不错肯定是针对某个的拉
<rummmur> 汗。。。
<tryit> luojie-dune, 标签页不错
<rummmur> 汗.。。。
<rummmur> 你是猴子请来的豆比吗？
<onlylove_> tryit: 29就改了，现在都多少了上个ESR是31
<onlylove_> tryit: 你确定你不是猴子请来的？
<rummmur> 我会叫你全名的，闻西
<onlylove_> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41590
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Steam封锁解除
<tryit> rummmur, 都比毛啊，我说firefox现在标签页的外观不错
<rummmur> 向Chrome靠拢
<jusss`> onlylove_: 买的无线上网卡就是一个sim卡吗？
<jusss`> onlylove_: 送别的吧，自己再买个那种什么卡托之类的？
<rummmur> 人生自古谁无屎，有谁大便不用纸。
<rummmur> 千古名句
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 急！！！电脑蓝屏，重启utuntu登陆界面，输入账号密码后以让在登陆界面，求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465233 如题！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nc_linux — 2014-10-24 14:03
<syq> rummmur: 纸没发明前用啥？
<perr> 阿3就不用纸,上厕所都是拿杯水
<nyfair> syq: 去印度旅游过没
<onlylove_> jusss`: 是这样的，卖这东西的，把sim卡叫资费，3G猫叫设备
<ugoub> 紙杯
<onlylove_> jusss`: 你说的无线上网卡，我的理解是3G猫
<nyfair> onlylove_: 文明滚出地球这游戏好烂，求推荐新游戏
<nyfair> skype功能比qq少，为什么系统开销比qq还高？不是巨硬亲儿子么
<onlylove_> jusss`: 你要把SIM卡塞到3G猫里面，然后用拨号程序拨号就好了，猫里面自己有windows的拨号程序
<onlylove_> jusss`: linux下面有个usbmodeswitch的东西？反正我记得zte的猫，有个at指令可以关掉内置的USB光驱的
<ugoub> 將軍的榮耀：太平洋戰爭
<onlylove_> jusss`: 我当时用的是eject把那个弹出改成3G猫模式的，后来用at指令直接把usb光驱关掉了
<onlylove_> jusss`: 不对，我那个猫直接被识别了
<onlylove_> jusss`: at指令可以用minicom连接USB猫
<onlylove_> nyfair: 其实我比较喜欢TM
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你玩啥新游戏，自己玩AI3去
<onlylove_> jusss`: 不过剁手兴的猫，还真渣，通信设备还得HUAWEI
<ugoub> 話說，cron是什麼原理。 爲什麼有的命令在cron下就失效了？
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/2014-9-24/829d1c7b-4a79-482d-a893-db2166f16c62.jpg
<nyfair> onlylove_: tm功能太少了，很多肥猪流功能都没有
<nyfair> onlylove_: ai3太老了，人工学院2下礼拜都出dlc2了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我需要就是IM功能啊，空间和邮件也有
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我好久不玩游戏了，剑三都快A了
<jusss`> onlylove_: 那还送那个设备吗？
<onlylove_> jusss`: 单独买，那个猫得小200块甚至更贵
<jusss`> onlylove_: 难道我还要买个3g手机，然后pppd或者android tether上网？
<nyfair> ugoub: /system/bin, /usr/bin/ /bin /sbin 这些目录有区别
<luojie-dune>  syq  纸到了什么时候才是用来擦屁股的，真有钱呀
<luojie-dune> syq: 从来都是树叶不是“
<luojie-dune> syq: 所以每天都要洗屁股
<jusss`> onlylove_: 擦，我直接买个3g手机算了，
<onlylove_> jusss`: 那你得买对应制式的
<jusss`> onlylove_: 那个sim卡能插手机用吧
<onlylove_> jusss`: 还不一定能用
<onlylove_> jusss`: 因为数据卡只有数据功能
<onlylove_> jusss`: 你手机里面的卡是有通信功能的
<ugoub> nyfair: ?? 生麼意思？
<onlylove_> jusss`: 有那种3制式通杀的3G路由，400多
<onlylove_> jusss`: 那个只要把卡塞进去自动拨号，还是无线路由
<jusss`> onlylove_: 那我还不如直接买个联通手机卡，然后包流量
<onlylove_> jusss`: 买联通就是傻
<jusss`> onlylove_: 为啥
<onlylove_> jusss`: 我一月3G流量，联通一张3G半年卡中关村卖200多，联通营业厅300
<ugoub> 我覺得 Dell 的V8 平板不錯。3G的那個。
<onlylove_> jusss`: 电信包年一月3.8G一年才600还是营业厅的价格
<onlylove_> jusss`: 联通是资费最贵的
<onlylove_> jusss`: 联通的包年是每月80包1G流量
<onlylove_> jusss`: 而且联通没有时间卡，电信有时间卡，不限流量
<onlylove_> jusss`: 比傻逼联通灵活多了
<onlylove_> jusss`: 所以说，你买联通就是傻，我傻了大半年，你愿意继续傻下去就傻吧，我可是一千多块买来的教训
<nyfair> onlylove_: 老司机老司机
<onlylove_> jusss`: 你要能保证半年时间用差不多3GB流量，你就用联通
<onlylove_> jusss`: 便宜没话说
<^k^> onlylove_:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤
<nyfair> ^k^: 你好
<ugoub> uglifyjs 有個 --output 選項 在 cron下就不 成功。 但我以前一個系統環境下 就正常的……
<eexp> Mode #ubuntu-cn +b onlylove
<sasa> 擦，来人，给我把小K KICKBAN一周，我要报仇！
<gfrog> eexp: 渣神
<sasa> 喵的，傻逼K给我BAN了多久！
<nyfair> sasa: 傻叉k是哪个傻叉写的？
<sasa> 算了，BAN就BAN吧，我忙别的去
<nyfair> sasa: 老司机，同去同去
<sasa> nyfair: 忘了，主要是傻逼K有OP，可以踢人，喵的，那个马来的来做广告不踢，踢我
<jusss`> sasa: 所以我还是需要买个3g猫
<lainme> sasa: k 只是+q
<sasa> jusss`: 京东有套装
<nyfair> ^k^: 傻逼
<nyfair> ^k^: 傻逼
<nyfair> ^k^: 傻逼
<nyfair> ^k^: 傻逼
<nyfair> ^k^: 傻逼
<jusss`> sasa: 来个链接
<nyfair> sasa: 没事啊
<sasa> lainme: 加Q你妹啊，要看证据不
<sasa> lainme: 14:37:01               -- | #ubuntu-cn: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<jusss`> *** ^k^ (~kk@unaffiliated/kves) has changed mode for #ubuntu-cn to +b    onlylove_!*@*
<jusss`> 第一次+q 第二次直接+b
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/322365
<sasa> 傻逼BOT
<nyfair> http://g.e-hentai.org
<sasa> 下次找人要OP 专门KICK它
<nyfair> http://exhentai.org
<nyfair> sasa: 蛋壕和侯总不在？
<sasa> nyfair: 不知道，当当应该在吧……
<sasa> jusss`: http://list.jd.com/list.html?cat=670%2C699%2C1098&ev=456_63371%40&page=1&JL=3_%E7%B1%BB%E5%88%AB_%E6%B5%81%E9%87%8F%E5%8D%A1%E5%A5%97%E5%8C%85
<sasa> jusss`: 自己挑着玩去
<sasa> ^k^: 靠，滚粗来干活，取title
<sasa> ^k^: 该干活的时候不干活，乱踢人，想不想混了！
<sasa> jusss`: 建议你根据自己的情况选择合适的，我再说估计又要加Q，不理傻逼K了
<eexp> 发现新名词，“路震”
<if_e1se> nyfair: 求 inbox 邀请。
<sasa> eexp: 神，趁现在帮我把K给BAN了，刚被BAN了不爽
<eexp> 你谁啊
<sasa> eexp: onlylove
<eexp> 哪里有kk?
<sasa> eexp: net split了
<eexp> .
<eexp> kbot比你级别高，你就受了吧。 lol
<sasa> eexp: 我宁可让 alvin_rxg 那个挂机的踢，也不想被傻逼BOT踢
<eexp> @@@ 让 freeflying 给你-b就是
<sasa> eexp: 不管，我的目标是BAN回来
<eexp> 你不能和bot较劲嘛
<sasa> eexp: 那就把写BOT那个给BAN了
<eexp> 都不在啊
 * kingbo 哈哈哈哈...
<sasa> 百度文库居然要钱
<nyfair> if_e1se: 你出多少？
<lainme> 火气好大
<if_e1se> nyfair: 今晚，跟你回家。
<nyfair> if_e1se: 行，一个肾
<sasa> lainme: 我没办法啊……你看短时间两次Q，我第二次才说两句，明显是K自己LAG的不成样子了
<kingbo> nyfair: 还给留一个？
<nyfair> 你不要命了那也行
<if_e1se> nyfair: 太凶残了吧。我给个 irccloud 的邀请。
<sasa> lainme: 然后第一次加Q又LAG了，然后就变两次了
<nyfair> 无聊
<hoxily> say hi
<kingbo> nyfair: 研究倒卖肾法中,..嘿嘿
<sasa> lainme: 这种BUG不能忍
<hoxily> 中国共产党第十八届中央委员会第四次全体会议，于2014年10月20日至23日在北京举行。
<nyfair> if_e1se: 你多学学我，日程喷g婊，g婊自会舔跪上来发邀请
<hoxily> 有人知道讲了些什么吗？
<nyfair> s/程/常
<if_e1se> nyfair: 那你教教我，怎么喷。
<if_e1se> nyfair: 何必为难 g碧池 呢。
 * sasa 决定学习 imadper 找 K的BUG让K自杀
<kingbo> sasa: 人的底线触动了机器人的底线...
<sasa> kingbo: 毛机器人的底线，那个傻K自己延迟了
<sasa> kingbo: 连续两次Q
<kingbo> sasa: 另开个bot和它对搞...
<sasa> 貌似netsplit完事了？
<sasa> kingbo: 没OP权限啊
<sasa> kingbo: 有op直接搞死它
<kingbo> sasa: 不用OP吧？
<nyfair> op权限哪里来的？
<nyfair> 找freenode管理员要？
<sasa> kingbo: 不用op？不用op怎么 +q 怎么 + b
<kingbo> sasa: 自动换nick，自动登录,自动挑起战争...哈哈
<kingbo> sasa: 机器人搞基还要OP?
<sasa> kingbo: 你确定它没有ban ip的功能？
<sasa> kingbo: 而且是我自己的BOT单方面被踢，还影响聊天
<hoxily> hi all
<sasa> kingbo: 你这么做是不是真的傻
<hoxily> kk怎么不在呢？
<sasa> hoxily: 他的BOT不在
<sasa> hoxily: 我找神把它BAN了
<kingbo> sasa: 战术研究下...攻其它软肋，不要招惹它的OP嘛
<sasa> kingbo: 那还不如看它的CODE BUG，让它自杀
<kingbo> sasa: 哪有?我研究去...
<nyfair> github.com/sevk
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* sevk (sevk) · GitHub (@ github.com)
<sasa> kingbo: github上自己找
<sasa> 为这事学ruby，真不值得
<kingbo> sasa: 我还以为是bot的机器人script呢？
<sasa> kingbo: 之前有人让k自杀过
<sasa> kingbo: 后来通知作者，改掉了
<eexp> 那是傻kk，让别人执行ruby脚本。那还不死哦。
<kingbo> nyfair: github.com/sevk 这个是脚本，还是...?
<kingbo> nyfair: 看到了，rubye脚本...
<sasa> eexp: kk确实可以执行ruby
<sasa> 喵的，它怎么回来了！
<eexp> http://imagebin.org/322366
<^k^> sasa:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> kingbo:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  15:16
<kingbo> 哈哈哈哈...
<lainme> 好惨
<eexp> 这啥
<hoxily> test
<WhiteMoOn_> ^k^: time
<WhiteMoOn_> ^k^: date
<kingbo> ^k^反应这么慢，是不是被黑中啊?
<WhiteMoOn> .
<WhiteMoOn> 不会以上全是机器人吧
<sasa> 赶紧把KK踢掉，不然后果自负
<alvin_rxg> wait a while
<sasa> 唉……这下放心了……
<kingbo> sasa: 如你所愿了，哈哈
<gebjgd> 超強
<sasa> kingbo: 这是摘帽子，不是BAN
<sasa> kingbo: 而且我的nick还在被+b
<kingbo> sasa: 你现在可以要帽BAN它啊
<sasa> kingbo: 不过这下他没杀伤力了
<tenzu> 刚才netsplit？
<^k^> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<sasa> kingbo: ban毛线，BAN指令是op才能用的
<nyfair> 牛牛们，icon制作哪家强？
<sasa> tenzu: 是的
<tenzu> nyfair: 你不就是牛牛
<kingbo> tenzu: 好几次了
<nyfair> tenzu: 回答问题啊
<tenzu> sasa: kingbo 各种灵异
<tenzu> nyfair: 我不用icon
<onlylove_> 唉……
<tenzu> onlylove_: 尾巴是怎么回事儿？
<onlylove_> 不会是有人在搞freenode吧
<kingbo> alvin_rxg: 任务超重啊...
<onlylove_> tenzu: 故意加的
<onlylove_> tenzu: 带尾巴不用identify
<alvin_rxg> kingbo: 关我屁事。别人的机器人的责任都没那么大的
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 别人的BOT都没OP当然不会出事
<kingbo> alvin_rxg: 把它踢一边去，嘿嘿
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 别人的机器人可以遥控 ChanServ  的……
<kingbo> 哈哈哈哈....
<kingbo> 对某人独有情中
<tenzu> 好频繁
<kingbo> 越来越象受黑中了...
<slucx> eexp: 我怎么知道我的电脑啥时候进行IO操作？
<slucx> onlylove_:
<kingbo> slucx: 好象有个iostat
<stardiviner> slucx: lsof, iotop,
<slucx> è°¢
<kingbo> :q
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 请教一个关于make的问题～
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, `$<' The name of the first prerequisite.  If the target got its recipe from an implicit rule, this will be the first prerequisite added by the implicit rule
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 如何禁止implicit rule自动添加依赖项
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 我可以控制一些程序在开机的时候就加载到内存吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问怎么自定义终端快捷键啊? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465236 打开 终端-->编辑-->键盘快捷键, 有 切换到上个标签页 和 切换到下个标签页, 显示的快捷键是 Alt + Page Up 和 Alt + Page Down,但是按起来没有作用啊,我想改成 Shift + Tab,　请问该怎么改？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 oldfeel — 2014-10-24 16:07
<jusss> hi all
<jusss> 大家下午好
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:06
<jusss> kandu: 来来来，大牛来讲讲lisp的宏，
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 大牛，来讲讲lisp的宏
<jusss> 讲讲s表达式也行
 * kingbo 研究opendnssec...
 * kingbo 晚上回家弄上试试
<jusss> kingbo: 还有unbound
<jusss> 我拼错了好像
<kingbo> jusss: 啥子
<jusss> kingbo: 另一个dns server
<kingbo> jusss: 好使么？
<jusss> 不知道
<kingbo> jusss: unboud是架服务器啊，我想墙用，好象这个...
<kingbo> jusss: 加密DNS翻墙还有用么？
<jusss> kingbo: no
<kingbo> jusss: 呃
 * kingbo 现在都是咋翻墙呢？
<jusss> kingbo: shadowsocks ssh vpn
<kingbo> jusss: 有不花钱的么？能推荐个么？
<jusss> kingbo: 没有
<jusss> kingbo: 看私聊
<nyfair> kingbo: 有->搞定白皮猪->给白皮猪路由器刷openwrt->装个vpn server
<nyfair> kingbo: 加入美分组织->问组织要->还能赚钱
<kingbo> nyfair: 我用的dd-wrt，应该可以vpn，就是没有好用的server
<kingbo> nyfair: 美分组织?
<nyfair> kingbo: 你用啥有屁用，要别人用
<nyfair> kingbo: 你的路由器又不能翻墙
<kingbo> nyfair: 呵呵，就想翻墙
<nyfair> kingbo: 要连接国外网友的路由器
<kingbo> nyfair: 是
<kingbo> nyfair: 还是老老实实在国内呆着吧...
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 菊苣，有人欺负我
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 快把那个kingbo踢了
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我刚睡起来就看你逗别人
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: iphone上有没有什么可以用pc键盘输入的输入法？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 母鸡...
<jusss`> adam_magic_pack: 大牛来讲讲宏
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Rawtherapee 翻译更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465237 RAW 处理软件 这个处理速度非常快，可能对我来说就像是傻瓜型的 下载 Chinese (Simplified).7z 解压缩 放到 /usr/share/rawtherapee/languages 取代原文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2014-10-24 16:43
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 请教
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<gfrog> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕去哪high去了，还有表演
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: makefile写好了就没那事儿
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 他去东莞了
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: PM2.5 318
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 想写个隐含规则，但不想自动添加第一个依赖项
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧
<gfrog> freeflying: 朋友圈
<freeflying> gfrog: 腾讯楼下看到的啊
<eexp> 莞式服务去了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> eexp: 腾讯在北京也有办公室好不好
<eexp> 额。lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 悲催，今天机票没用中信指定渠道购买
<gfrog> freeflying: 没保险了？
<freeflying> gfrog: 没延误险了，飞机晚点到达
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 磨皮是什么？
<luojie-dune> freeflying: 。。。
<luojie-dune> freeflying: 怎么会，你那么多信用卡，肯定有延误险啊
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 处理妹子皮肤的  变得嫩一点 还不能丢掉皮肤纹理  还得把色斑痘痘处理掉 简直是人生噩梦
<freeflying> luojie-dune: 要通过指定渠道购买才可以
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 我没有妹子呀
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，少薅了好多羊毛
<cherrot> freeflying: 自己单买延误险呗  现在晚点率这么高
<cherrot> freeflying:  啧啧，少薅了好多羊毛
<eexp> 羊毛候
<luojie-dune> freeflying:  好麻烦。
<luojie-dune> eexp: 狼你专门吃羊，羊毛不屑一顾
<jusss`> freeflying: 壕们，你们要开什么party呀，带上我吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 下个月巴黎你去不去啊
 * jusss` 求带走
<freeflying> jusss`: 找C社同学
<gfrog> freeflying: 我们穷屌丝咋有机会去啊
<freeflying> 他们经常开
 * luojie-dune 看着各个壕都出去玩
 * luojie-dune 土鳖
 * jusss` 看你们各种飞，欧洲米国巴黎，擦擦
<jusss`> luojie-dune: 你也能各种飞
<jusss`> luojie-dune: 我要是你我就去巴黎
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 大家注意过UBUNTU 的字体查看器中的中文字体演示吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465239 大家注意过UBUNTU 的字体查看器中的中文字体演示吗？我实在不能理解为神马中文的演示要用这么奇葩的一句话，这种困惑从12.04就有了，这可真不象是正式操作系统中出现的
<^k^>  ─> 东西。。。。。。。。。。 感觉很二 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-24 16:52
<freeflying> gfrog: 你说备机搞荣耀6还是一加好
<freeflying> gfrog: nubia的rom太烂，我给退了
<gfrog> freeflying: nokia 1200之类的最好撒
<gfrog> freeflying: 永不断电
<freeflying> gfrog: 不支持4G啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 一加是五模, 你有这需求么?
<gfrog> freeflying: 用pad连4G啊，电量持久
<gfrog> freeflying: nubia能刷cm11,叔儿
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你确定它能用电信的4G？
<freeflying> gfrog: pad不带基带啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 出国漫游的时候可以wcdma和fdd, 国内不行
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 所以我确定它不可以
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 哪有毛用啊
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 刚到手一个老相机 2007年的柯达呀
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 好大好大的镜头 虽然CCD 才 1/2.3"
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 你咋开始收藏相机了
<luojie-dune> cherrot:  呃。我是个疯子你知道
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 收藏相机这种事情必须是土豪才敢
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 那年头工艺到不了现在的水准
<freeflying> gfrog: 之前觉得华为的烂，没成想中兴更烂
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 妥妥的  cc imtxc
<gfrog> freeflying: 安卓没有不烂的
<freeflying> gfrog: 一加唯一的好处是能耍CM
<luojie-dune> adam_magic_pack cherrot  我都没收入，穷光了
<freeflying> gfrog: z7那CM不是官方的，别人搞得
<nyfair> 有没有境外人士
<nyfair> http://dwz.cn/thbgm
<nyfair> 这个页面能不能正确转向
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ foo_thbgm_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 没有收入和没有资金是两码事 lol
<luojie-dune> nyfair: 你丫又要。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，那不太靠谱
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 我也没有资金
<nyfair> 我拿日本ip连不上
<gfrog> freeflying: 安卓很大程度上拼系统优化，这点太坑爹了
<jusss`> adam_magic_pack: 壕，北京的14.10发布会什么时候办呀
<cherrot> nyfair: 这个是302 跳转 百度云估计封禁了国外ip
<jusss`> 带我以前玩耍吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 要想用的爽必然要折腾，烦死。
<adam_magic_pack> jusss`: 不知道, 不关心, 不参与
<gfrog> jusss`: 等 happyaron 壕回朝吧
<jusss`> gfrog: 哦
<onlylove> 什么世道……
<frocee> 锄禾日当午
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 哇，第一次我拿到等效 330cm 的相机！
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 什么意思 不懂。。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 总感觉LP比帽帽的BZ在工作流程处理上差很多
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: LP整个感觉就是不停的点鼠标等丫的破网页刷新
<alvin_rxg>  [#ubuntu-cn]: ban onlylove_!*@* [by kornbluth.freenode.net, 5357 secs ago]
<alvin_rxg> what is?...
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 看在钱的面子上 忍了吧
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 为毛问我准备买啥手机？ 你要跟我买情侣机不成？
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: ... 你不是要买iPhone 6么? 我肯定不买啊
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 弄个安卓我也不介意
<freeflying> gfrog: 上plus吧，待机时间长点
<luojie-dune> cherrot:  就是长焦距的相机呀等效135画幅相机的焦距是 335cm，平时焦距不都是等效的么 - 可能标明一下就无聊了 。
<gfrog> freeflying: 不会太大么？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总你脸又不大 不需要那种手机
<freeflying> gfrog: 还行，5.5 我之前的荣耀3x就是的
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 你的 50 1.8 在d7000上等效 75cm，在d610上就是等效50cm了
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 对
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 轻便比我的相机都要轻的感觉。。
 * onlylove_ 受宠若惊 好多菊苣给-B
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 我好无聊
<onlylove_> gfrog: happyaron 没回朝？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我抓了次6plus，真心大
<cherrot> luojie-dune: 去做个足疗
 * luojie-dune 想打人
 * slucx apple以后会不会只卖硬件，卖不带OSX的产品？
<luojie-dune> cherrot: 我不爱享受。享受更让我伤感
<onlylove_> slucx: 应该不会，apple这么多年了
<slucx> onlylove_: 那些想买mac用来装linux就亏了
<alvin_rxg> slucx: ipod ?
<onlylove_> slucx: 不亏啊
<onlylove_> slucx: 你是说亏了OSX的价格？
<slucx> onlylove_: 付了个OSX的钱
<nyfair> 尼玛，我以后再写开源代码就剁手
<alvin_rxg> 现在 osx 都要免费了。。。
<onlylove_> slucx: OSX在别的机器上又装不上
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 不是升级免费么
<nyfair> 心都凉了
<onlylove_> slucx: 黑果子很烫手的
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 似乎升级降级都免费
<onlylove_> slucx: 其实OSX在我看来就是买硬件送的
<alvin_rxg> 想要注册个 *.xyz 的 domain，不知道是不是划算…
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 你的 org domain 成立了个 org 了没？
<freeflying> gfrog: 凑合
<alvin_rxg> 还没个 domain，真蛋疼 http://107.150.27.180
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ site of alvin / 小光
<freeflying> gfrog: 计较待机就这个吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 6待机有多久？
<freeflying> gfrog: 跟5s差不多
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 尼玛当然没有，我要是有org还在这混，早去夏威夷了
<gfrog> freeflying: 1天？ 2天？
<freeflying> gfrog: 苹果这二货，死活不愿加大电池
<freeflying> gfrog: 1天一冲
<gfrog> freeflying: 是没法加吧，还要维持140g左右的重量
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 你一定要搞个edu域名呀，各种福利呀
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似跟网络业有关系，在米帝4G网络下要长些
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: edu 不公开注册的
<freeflying> gfrog: 其实可以加大些，这样不用这么薄，也不用被别人碰容易弯
<gfrog> freeflying: 我也发现了，国内运营商大概懒得调功率，都是最大功率输出，所以终端费电。
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 好吧，
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1496719
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 男子抛下白血病妻子出走 称难忍老丈人侵犯 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 郑松泰：“所以的港猪系好无耻。自己自私自利只顾搵食，连累到年轻一代，而家的年轻一代出来反抗，的港猪仲有面目闹佢地。所以一定要继续搞。而且要同的港猪划清界线。如果父母系咁谂，就unfriend佢地，唔认佢地，终生不相往来”
<nyfair> 昨天晚上我为了增加学识，误加入一个博士群里。
<nyfair> 　　见到有一个人提问：一滴水从很高很高的地方落下来，砸到人会不会砸伤?或砸死？
<nyfair> 　　群里一下就热闹起来，各种公式，各种假设，各种风力，阻力，重力，加速度等等的讨论，足足讨论了近一个小时。
<nyfair> 　　这时，我默默的问了一句：你们没有淋过雨吗？？？ 群里，突然死一般的寂静...... 然
<nyfair> 　　后，然后我就被踢出群了。。。。。。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我发过的无聊段子，来个新的
<if_e1se> onlylove_: 回来了。。。
<onlylove_> if_e1se: 让你们看笑话了……
<onlylove_> if_e1se: 恨死那个lag bot了
<if_e1se> onlylove_: 没看到肿么解决的。。。机器人，好智能。
 * kingbo 嘿嘿，偶也回家了
<kingbo> onlylove_: 又被黑了？
<onlylove_> kingbo: 没啥……就是被bot给ban了
<onlylove_> if_e1se: 没事好解决的，有权限的来解封下就好了
<kingbo> onlylove_: 你是不是暗底下做了什么小k不能容忍的事？
<nyfair> 正面上
<kingbo> 是不是又掉线了....
<palomino|working> 没有
<kingbo> 这多Netsplit
<onlylove_> 估计有人拿freenode撒气呢
<onlylove_> 准备下班
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Chrome中安装flash http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465241 chrome中已经自己集成了PepperFlash,版本是15.0.0.189。但是在看直播还有视频的时候经常出现崩溃，提示“shockware flash has crashed”。于是自己到adobe官网上下载了chrome的flash。把.so copy到了opt/google/chrome 目录下。但是重启
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 应酬  : 爸爸打电话告诉儿子,说今晚有应酬,不能回来吃饭了。儿子问爸爸什么叫应酬。爸爸说:"不想去,又不得不去的叫应酬。"第二天早上儿子上学时,说道:"爸爸,我要去应酬了。"  
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 14.10，怎么才能找到nvidia的显卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465242 14.10，笔记本，intel、nvidia双显卡，lspci输出有关显卡的内容如下： Quote: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation
<^k^>  ─> GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M/820M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev a1) 但是系统信息中显卡只显示Intel haswell mobile。受限驱动里 …
<iMadper> O0XX: 你们在小房间? 里面别人走掉了?
<O0XX> iMadper: 我们都在这边
<iMadper> O0XX: 刚才我去, 里面有人在
<iMadper> O0XX: 那我过去
<O0XX> iMadper: 现在没有了
<onlylove> 诶？罗杰呢？居然不在
<onlylove> lainme: ping？
<hoxily> onlylove: pong
<lainme> onlylove: pong
<onlylove> lainme: 那啥，求你点事情
<lainme> onlylove: 什么事?
<onlylove> lainme: 代购一手机
<jusss> onlylove: ssh连vps慢死了，打个字都卡，怎么办
<onlylove> jusss: 不连
<jusss> onlylove: 不代
<lainme> onlylove: 什么手机？
<onlylove> jusss: 编辑配置文件的话就本地写好了用ftp丢过去
<onlylove> lainme: sony xperia z2 d6503 香港版
<jusss> onlylove: 不是编辑文件
<onlylove> jusss: 那啥啥
<onlylove> jusss: 那是做啥
<jusss> onlylove: screen里操作scheme
<iMadper> lainme: 是不是香港买iphone有保修?
<onlylove> lainme: 问下价格，价格合适的话帮忙买个，可以付关税和消费税
<onlylove> jusss: 本地操作慢不？
<jusss> onlylove: 当然不
<onlylove> jusss: 是不是VPS配置不够啊……
<onlylove> 我只是猜下
<jusss> onlylove: 是网络卡，打了5个字母，那边延迟才显示1个字母
<jusss> onlylove: 512MB的内存，使用400多
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Fri, 24 Oct 2014 21:12:10 +0800
<onlylove> 那样啊……那样真的没办法，可能是vps的宿主卡
<onlylove> jusss: swap呢？
<jusss> onlylove: 我的bot一天一掉，可能是缓冲区超了
<jusss> onlylove: 不是screen的缓冲区超了，就是scheme的缓冲区超了，导致我的bot接收一天的信息后就掉了
<jusss> onlylove: swap当然0呀
<lainme> onlylove: 如果买了怎么给你。邮寄？如果从香港寄肯定要报关，从深圳寄有路费……
<iMadper> jusss: 缓冲区超不了.
<onlylove> lainme: 关税多少啊……如果能省点关税的话让饭团或者罗杰给寄过来？
<jusss> iMadper: 那一天一掉是为啥
<iMadper> jusss: 你写的烂呗
<onlylove> lainme: 淘宝水货大概3000软的样子
<lainme> onlylove: http://www.price.com.hk/product.php?p=167469 大概的价格。不过价格很低的都是些小店
<^k^> lainme: ⇪ Sony Xperia Z2 - Smartphone 智能手機 - 手機 - 通訊 - 香港格價網 Price.com.hk 价格:$4,298
<jusss> iMadper: 写的烂的话应该是1小时1掉吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/09/Cg-4WVJWOLyIdzQSAA9_0sxSoQUAAMZTwGuTxcAD3_q095.gif 哪个国家的运动员?
<iMadper> onlylove: 手机是10%.
<hoxily> jusss: 有可能是Freenode强制client掉线？
<iMadper> onlylove: 或者150块钱完税. 看海关心情.
<onlylove> hoxily: 那你解释下那该死的K为何不24小时一掉
<onlylove> hoxily: 今天被ban了，不爽的很
<hoxily> onlylove: kk不是常常进进出出吗？
<onlylove> hoxily: 哦，也对
<hoxily> onlylove: 改名什么的
<jusss> onlylove: 人家有autorejoin autoconnect
<iMadper> O0XX: julia
<alvin-rxg> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:27
<alvin-rxg> gebjgd: 基佬
<onlylove> 5000港币……那都快4000软了……
<onlylove> 4000港币的还可以接受……
<onlylove> lainme: 麻烦你了，我让他自己考虑是淘宝还是找你代购了
<onlylove> lainme: 淘宝的话是3250软
<onlylove> lainme: 今天的汇价是4121港元
<alvin-rxg> lainme: 帮我也代购一个吧 nokia 1110
<alvin-rxg> onlylove: zte的手机信号渣到爆，在人家小米三星酷派信号满格的地方，渣中兴就2格信号，擦擦
<onlylove> alvin-rxg: 都叫剁手兴了……你还指望啥
<onlylove> alvin-rxg: nokia1110需要代购？国内才300软不到
<alvin_rxg> ~user@unaffiliated/jusss: say hi
<onlylove> alvin-rxg: 他改了判断了，不知道咋搞的
<onlylove> alvin-rxg: 应该不用套他的那个字符头了
<onlylove> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<alvin_rxg> ":jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:41
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 没用的，一开始，我是强制判断第一个字符的
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:41
<alvin_rxg> :jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<alvin_rxg> :jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:42
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> :jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<alvin_rxg> :jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<alvin_rxg> :jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:42
<alvin_rxg> :jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<alvin_rxg> :jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:42
<alvin_rxg> :jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:42
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
 * alvin_rxg GOT IT
<onlylove> alvin-rxg: 你要把那bot搞的被踢恶魔
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 给我的bot加op
<alvin_rxg> alvin-rxg: 就不，这是你自己的逻辑
<onlylove> alvin-rxg: kk这lagbot今天可ban过我一回
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 既然小k有，那我的也要
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: +o呀 +v有毛用，你把所有人都加+m了再给我加+v吧
<onlylove> alvin-rxg: 靠，你啥时候改的名，被你骗了！
<alvin-rxg> onlylove: ...
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 我打算用cl把我的bot重写一遍
<alvin_rxg> alvin-rxg: 先修逻辑吧。。。
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 修什么逻辑
<alvin_rxg> ":jusss!~user@unaffiliated/jusss PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn :say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 这是我故意的呀
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: just say hi, like this
<alvin_rxg> ...
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:46
<alvin-rxg> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:46
<alvin_rxg> say hi
<jusss-scheme> hi all
<alvin-rxg> 看到没有
<^k^> jusss-scheme:点点点.  21:46
<alvin-rxg> 要不是我故意的，你以为你能发那么多呀
<alvin_rxg> 那也不对。我就是想跟你说 say hi，但是别人不要烦
<^k^> jusss-scheme: .. .. ..
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 强制判断第一个字符是不是j
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 具体针对某个nick的，无非就是字符串匹配截取再粘帖而已，无聊
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 我的字符串匹配和字符串合并早写出来了，
<alvin-rxg> time
<jusss-scheme> Fri, 24 Oct 2014 21:50:17 +0800
<alvin_rxg> alvin-rxg: 最简单的 interval 你都没加进去……
<alvin-rxg> 这个time就是，得到系统时间，再合并，发送过来
<alvin-rxg> say-hi的是字符串匹配再发送
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于find命令的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465244 Code: path="path1 path2 path3" for p in $path do     find $p -name "something" done 实际会变成： Code: find "path1" -name "something" find "path2" -name "something" find "path3" -name "something" 这样似乎搜不出我想要的文件 如果要使命令变成 Code: fi
<^k^>  ─> nd pathX -name "something"</di
<alvin-rxg> 重复组合没意义
<alvin_rxg> php 代码里边就是各种组合…
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 延迟是种病，得治
<alvin_rxg> alvin-rxg: interval... 不是 delay
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 有区别吗
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 反正不都是晚发会吗
<alvin-rxg> 一个收到早，故意晚发，一个收到晚，发的晚
<alvin_rxg> 算了。你没理解我说的是啥
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 不是发信息的间隔？
<alvin_rxg> alvin-rxg: response 不变。改变的是 interval
<alvin_rxg> alvin-rxg: 胖子快去健身。
<alvin-rxg> alvin_rxg: 有通过图灵测试的bot了吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为什么有的已安装程序没有显示在Dash里 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465246 请教为什么有的已安装程序没有显示在Dash里，如何显示啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2014-10-24 22:01
<alvin_rxg> alvin-rxg: no idea.
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 我们老师要我们用java编写个加法 如果输入是字符就提示错误
<jzp113> 充分用到try catch ..
<jzp113> 哎,我就搞不懂了java这么高级的东西适合做这个吗?脚本语言不快多了
<onlylove> jzp113: 练习
<O0XX> iMadper: http://huati.weibo.com/1366963?refer=homright
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 跳转中…
<alvin-rxg> (define my-add (lambda (x y) (if (char=? x) 'error (if (char=? y) 'error (+ x y)))))
<O0XX> iMadper:小徐对患白血病的妻子不闻不问，还离家出走。妻子将他告上法庭，但小徐在庭上称：老丈人对我特别热情，要跟我一起睡觉洗澡，睡觉时在我身上摸来摸去…我很想照顾老婆，但丈人在我肯定不会回去。信息量好大...
<O0XX> alvin-rxg:赞
<alvin-rxg> O0XX: :)
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<zhaojiaming> 俄
<O0XX> iMadper: :)
<zhaojiaming> 我是新来的
<zhaojiaming> 怎么看 提问的智慧啊
<zhaojiaming> 能看到我么
<iMadper> zhaojiaming: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2
<alvin-rxg> 不能
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<iMadper> zhaojiaming: 这个地址就是.
<zhaojiaming> 我是菜比，见谅
<zhaojiaming> 刚刚接触linux
<zhsj> 有人更新14.10后装amd显卡驱动了吗
<zhaojiaming> 我
<zhaojiaming> 开源的那个
<zhsj> 闭源那个，amd官网上那个
<iMadper> zhsj: 1410你都敢更新
<alvin-rxg> (define-syntax my-add (syntax-rules () ((my-add x y) (if (char=? x) 'error (if (char=? y) 'error (+ x y))))))
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67d6aa46gw1elmazmbm0sj20c8c081kx.jpg
 * kingbo 测试了opendnssec没效果，搞定recordmydesktop屏幕录像，睡了...
<O0XX> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69917555jw1elio2323wqj20afegu7v3.jpg
<luojie-dune> iMadper cherrot  onlylove 终于超级破费的吃了一次自助餐。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 过几天帮我干点活
 * luojie-dune 吃光了店里库存的生菜
<luojie-dune> onlylove 生菜被我吃光了。。。
<luojie-dune> 果然中国人就是中国人吃朝鲜式烤肉还要吃酱料不吃菜。。。
 * luojie-dune 单纯的直接上菜肉吃甜品
<zhaojiaming> 我爱吃生菜+馒头+酱
<zhaojiaming> 经典组合
 * luojie-dune 讨厌馒头
 * luojie-dune 会选择一切面食——馒头之外
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你吃自助餐会把老板吃哭的
<luojie-dune> onlylove 不会的，就如同我的其他影响一样，不会改变别人的习惯，只是自己，对任何商业来说，单独一个不能影响别人的人都可以无视 - 免费都可以
<iMadper> 那也说不好, 有些体制内企业, 某一次没拿到订单不就直接倒了?
<iMadper> 比如, 红旗???
<iMadper> 还有那个蓝宝石厂商
<iMadper> GTAT?还是叫啥?
<freeflying> iMadper: 还没回呢啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 没呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 任务还没完成, 回不去啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们不是sprint嘛，就是旅游，我知道得
<iMadper> freeflying: 对于ue之类的组来说, 是.
<iMadper> freeflying: 但是... 对我们组来说, 有两个项目要做啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 也不能让你们当场就干完啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 反正一个都没做出来
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 红旗那是历史问题，欠好久钱了，我还去面试过，天知道它欠了9个月
<onlylove> iMadper: 不过那个蓝宝石玻璃的确实够倒霉
<iMadper> freeflying: 这边的苏打水不错, 我查了, 10多块钱一瓶, 我一天喝六瓶, 感觉很赚.
<iMadper> onlylove: 工资啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 那只是被坑了之后苟延残喘而已.
<iMadper> onlylove: 寄希望于重新拿到那笔钱东山再起.
<iMadper> onlylove: 说到底还是因为那笔钱的问题啊
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 苏打水……能喝？
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥不能????
<iMadper> onlylove: 天然苏打水, 很赞的!
<onlylove> iMadper: 我尝过一听屈臣氏……然后再不想了
<iMadper> onlylove: 配上满满一杯子的冰块儿, 把苏打水浇上去
<happyaron> freeflying: ping
<freeflying> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> freeflying: 在gtalk不
<happyaron> pm 吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 咋了
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 在不
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 在的话别装死
<onlylove> 算了，11点了……
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<iMadper> hap
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉姐
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 你眼睛瞎啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见菊苣
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> luojie-dune: 拜见罗姐
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见金主席
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见康哥壕
<happyaron> ypwong: 拜见黄sir
<zhaojiaming0> 我能说话么
<zhaojiaming0> 不知道你们在聊什么
<zhaojiaming0> 新来的
<onlylove> 你只要不说会给这边带来麻烦的话就行
<ypwong> happyaron, 被發現了
<happyaron> :D
<freeflying> iMadper: 电信的4G覆盖靠谱还是移动的
<happyaron> freeflying: 移动
<happyaron> freeflying: 电信联通的覆盖相比可以说没有
<freeflying> happyaron: 移动资费还是坑爹
<happyaron> freeflying: trade off
<freeflying> happyaron: 其实电信3G的速度也凑合能用
<happyaron> freeflying: 电信3G你觉得可以的话，没必要换4G
<happyaron> freeflying: 继续用电信，有4G就用用呗
<iMadper> freeflying: 4g不知道
<happyaron> 用了移动4G之后就完全受不了电信3G了
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕啊，你有那么多流量
<happyaron> freeflying: 延迟低
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是流量问题
<happyaron> freeflying: 我每个月用不了许多流量。
<freeflying> happyaron: ypwong  14.10有啥新特性啊
<ypwong> freeflying, 是時候升級 vivid 了, 別管 14.10
<freeflying> ypwong: lol
<freeflying> ypwong: then whats the point of 14.10 release?
<happyaron> freeflying: pointless
<freeflying> XD
<ypwong> the point of 14.10 is between 14 and 10
<happyaron> ypwong: +10086
<freeflying> happyaron: 备机是搞电信的好还是移动的好
<iMadper> O0XX_: http://v2ex.com/t/141264#reply13  乃还不去?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ [北京]硅谷初创公司 Eyespage 招聘，期待你的加入 - V2EX
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在移动主力，电信备用
<freeflying> 我的主力是联通
<happyaron> 我是把备机从联通换成电信了
<happyaron> 联通太贵
<freeflying> 移动更贵啊
<freeflying> 睡觉
<happyaron> 看咋用了
<freeflying> 不打电话只上网
<happyaron> 可能是因为我用不了那么多流量吧
<iMadper> 还有备机的土豪
<happyaron> 一个月50多
<happyaron> 几百M流量的样子
<happyaron> iMadper: 你是5s随便摔的土豪
<iMadper> FJKong: ping
<happyaron> iMadper: 他上飞机了吧
<happyaron> cherrot:  拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 今天就走?
<iMadper> O0XX_: 黑木耳的养生功效
<O0XX_> ...
<iMadper> O0XX_: djy上面的
<iMadper> O0XX_: 活摘下来的黑木耳吧
<stardiviner> 大晚上，快凌晨了，没有人阿。
<Guest7673> 擦，vps reboot 一下就没信了
<Guest7673> T.T 他妈的只启动了三个程序
<Guest7673> http://uploadpie.com/y4K3N
<^k^> Guest7673: ⇪ image/png
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 15.04 取名 Vivid Vervet http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465249 1. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-1 ... 2621.shtml Ubuntu 15.04 Is Called Vivid Vervet 2. http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425 V is for Vivid 3. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vervet_monkey Vervet monkey 4. 中文意思 4-1. Vivid 栩栩如生的; 生動的
<^k^>  ─> 4-2. vervet / ˊvәːvit n. 東南非洲產之一種小猴 4-3. vervet 照片<br
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-25
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用U盘安装14.10失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465250 我在官方源下载了14.10的ISO镜像，并用UltraISO将镜像写入到了U盘，启动后失败，电脑显示如下： Failed to load ldlinux.c32 Boot failed: please change disks and press a key to continue. 请问是不是下载的这个ISO镜像有问题？该怎么
<^k^>  ─> 解决这问题？请高手帮忙，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjq200 — 2014-10-25 8:05
<modory> 有人没？谁帮我做个grub.iso.   用的是mac，没有mkisofs命令
<jusss> 用的是win,也没有
<modory> jusss不知道那个磁盘工具做出来的能不能用
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<jussss> 有没有grub for win
<jussss> roylez: ping
<douglas> 好久没有见到那个小妹妹了
<jussss> 哪个？
<jussss> happyaron: 安装grub但是不写grub进mbr可以吗？
<douglas> 貌似在南京
<jussss> maya？
<douglas> 一个大学生
<douglas> 好像是
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于setuid的一点疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465252 按照道理，如果某个可执行程序设置了setuid的话，那么任何用户在执行它的时候，都自动的变成文件拥有者的身份。 但是大家请看下面的这个例子： 捕获.JPG 为什么普通用户在执行ping命令时，所产生的进程的real u
<^k^>  ─> ser和effective user还是它自己？不知道是不是我的理解有误 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiandan23 — 2014-10-25 10:24
<freeflying> gfrog: 周六你居然在线？
<gfrog> freeflying: 今天雾霾，没地方耍
<freeflying> gfrog: 考虑去南方吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 我们可以做邻居哦 lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃要去哪？
<jussss> gfrog: 安装grub2后，会自动写mbr吗？
<jussss> 安装grub2这个软件时会自动写mbr吗？
<gfrog> jussss: 安装完整完成就会的。
<jussss> gfrog: 有参数可以指定只安装grub但是不写mbr的吗？
<gfrog> jussss: 这是为毛？
<freeflying> gfrog: 珠海不错，或者中山这些地方
<gfrog> freeflying: 俺媳妇不走，俺也不能走啊
<jussss> gfrog: 双系统怕写了mbr win起不来
<freeflying> gfrog: 珠海有很多大学得分校哦，让你媳妇调动过去好了
<jussss> vbox新版本安个系统都报错
<jussss> 插个u盘也报错
<jussss> 我想说擦擦擦擦
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 酷6的视频无法播放。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465253 是不是缺少了某个插件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-10-25 10:37
<jusss> time
<jusss-scheme> Sat, 25 Oct 2014 10:51:30 +0800
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 分享 虽然俺是小白 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465254 一直对adobe的flash不满，昨天安装后打开火狐卡死，对俺来说只能重起。盗版的win只让我学习了一件事就是删除，不要笑，对高手来说，你永远不知道小白到底有多白，就像富人不知道穷人有多穷。所以找到ad
<^k^>  ─> obe的文件，开始删除，发现居然没事，一样能用，当然没有全删，只可惜不明白不会改文件，cup只下降了可 …
<douglas> 系统打开了53端口，正常不
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 求助，smplay播放文件时提示错误，code:1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465256 系统：ubuntu10.04 mplayer版本：MPlayer SVN-r37304-4.4.3 (C) 2000-2014 MPlayer Team smplayer版本：14.9.0 因为系统比较老旧，原装smplayer和mplayer不能打开部分文件，所以动手升级。 今天，smplayer14.9.0在make的时候，
<^k^>  ─> 出现如下信息，然后make install之后，运行smplayer，总提示错误，错误信息： Mplayer has finished unexpectedly. Exit …
<gfrog> freeflying: 不太好办似乎，大学现在特别难进
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qsaIEXxQAAFDdhniYS4AALrGQHpCzAAAUOO032.jpg 这年头,谁怕谁啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 现在有没有发行版默认是plasma5的
<luojie-dune> cherrot:  made in Rawtherapee 4.2
 * luojie-dune 无一人的流览
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 噗……好可怜的小鸭子 : 小鸭子:"妈妈妈妈,我们脚趾中间的薄膜叫什么呀?" 鸭妈妈:"蹼。" 小鸭子:"不说就不说,有什么好笑的嘛。"
<jackness> freeflying, 你们知道imadper到哪里去了啊
<jackness> 都他妈的说话
<jackness> 老子是胡锦涛的影卫
<jackness> 说话
<jackness> 一个个怂蛋
<if_e1se> jackness: 都吃饭去了吧。
<jackness> if_e1se, 他们居然还吃得下去
<jackness> if_e1se, 都是怂蛋
<jackness> if_e1se, 共产党就是王八蛋
<if_e1se> jackness: ...
<jackness> 农民太苦了
<jackness> 9亿多的农民
<jackness> 为什么不学习美国啊
<jackness> 让农民太苦了
<onlylove> 别人都说不到300就有的键盘，为啥淘宝都快400了！
<onlylove> 拔草
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求助，双显卡primusrun steam后，个别游戏启动没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465259 系统Debian testing，装了bumblebee，命令行运行primusrun steam后，有个别游戏（TF2，Double Action）点击开始游戏按钮后，没任何反应，也没提示报错信息，其他游戏就没这问题。 但是
<netsnail> onlylove: 什么牌子的？
<netsnail> 拔草
<onlylove> netsnail: noppoo的一把红轴
<netsnail> 机械键盘
<netsnail> 键位太深
<netsnail> 太累
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  时间
<onlylove> netsnail: 你哪来那么多事情
<onlylove> netsnail: 那些推荐机械键盘的都是脑子坏掉的是不
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  其实，做什么都都有人关注的，就算我这种也有关注的东西吧
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我就是不明白，有人一看到某种东西上来就开始抱怨
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  丫丫，试图交流呀。
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  我今天太郁闷了，看展览就我一个人
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 你这几天还在深圳是不
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 对
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 那就好，可能过几天麻烦你发个快递
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 从本地买？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我可能会让蓝莓从HK买点东西
<luojie-dune>  onlylove  。呃。
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 好
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 或者你和饭团无聊愿意过去买也成
<luojie-dune> onlylove: 。。。买啥？手机？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 嗯
<lainme> onlylove: 如果我带过关的话，直接可以发快递。罗湖刚出关就有几家快递公司
<onlylove> lainme: 哦，看看吧，那货有点犹豫
<onlylove> lainme: 他想买台行
<onlylove> lainme: 昨天和他讨论一晚上简直想回去揍他一顿
<roylez> lainme: 毕业没？
<lainme> roylez: 求不问
<roylez> lainme: 拿玉照来
<luojie-dune> roylez: onlylove 走她。
<luojie-dune> 。。。
<luojie-dune> lainme:  ...
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我先揍你一顿吧
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  过来，我让你打一拳，然后你请客我吃自助餐
<roylez> onlylove luojie-dune 你俩渣还在干啥
<luojie-dune> roylez:  乐乐，亲亲
<onlylove> roylez: 你以为变歪果仁了就不是渣了？渣是骨子里带的
<luojie-dune> roylez:  你就是渣滓里的合成渣。。。
<luojie-dune> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> 超强 12秒
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 代拟匾额 : 音响公司:"一呼四应"、"声东击西"。饺子铺:"无所不包"。石灰厂:"白手起家"。当铺:"当之无愧"。帽子公司:"衣帽取人"。观光理发店:"一毛不拔"。 药店:"自讨苦吃"。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 14.10从u盘启动失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465262 按照官网上说的用win32diskimg烧录了以后出现了诡异的问题 我家两台笔记本，thinkpad可以直接启动没问题，但是vaio会卡住并且报错 saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned…… 求助…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 paleneutron —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-10-25 15:25
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 梦话  : 妻子:"昨天晚上你老是说梦话,你自己知道吗?"丈夫:"不知道,我说了些什么?"妻子:"你好像在骂我。"丈夫:"有这种可能,因为我白天不敢骂。"
 * onlylove 拜萌萌哒妹子壕 cherrot
<uuair> 求inbox的邀请
<DoubleSun>  大家好，我按照wiki在uefi上安装了arch，但是现在在uefi启动项中不能看见有arch，在efi分区里面有arch_grub的文件夹。还有，efibootmgr命令的结果中也可以看见arch_grub。请问有没什么好的解决方法？谢谢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWHfiIN9alAACQ6bM1PIoAAMY5AOR0_sAAJEB161.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 发布一款兼具本地歌曲播放和网络功能的音乐播放器--xyplayer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465266 xyplayer是由python3结合pyqt4库开发的一款简单的在线音乐播放器，项目主页： https://github.com/Zheng-Yejian/xyplayer 。 适用系统（ubuntu14.04或者linuxmint17，其他系统下还未测试过） x
<tracyone> 大家好，请问linux下能使用工行网银那些东西么...最近看到一个帖子说谷歌浏览器可以使用activeX空间，不知道。。
<jzp113> 不可以
<tracyone> 不可以啥
<tracyone> 工行那个不重要，主要是能不能运行activeX
<tracyone> http://blog.felixc.at/2014/02/pipelight-let-linux-native-chromium-chrome-support-activex-seamlessly/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Pipelight – 让 Linux 原生 Chromium/Chrome 无缝支持 ActiveX 控件 (看! 网银!) | Felix's Blog
<jzp113> tracyone, 那要在window下
<tracyone> 你看下这个帖子吧
<felixonmars> tracyone: 曾经可以的, 但是最新版本的 chrome 不支持 npapi 插件了, 所以不行了.
<tracyone> 是作者没更新吗==!
<felixonmars> (我是作者)
<jzp113> 你是要干啥?
<tracyone> 有些网页使用了activeX控件...
<jzp113> 我一般用网银微信版本的
<felixonmars> tracyone: pipelight 的确是通用方法. 你可以用 35 版本以前的旧 chrome/chromium 继续用我那篇教程里的方法用 activex
<felixonmars> 这边在折腾 firefox 上的方案, 因为 chrome 太蛋疼...
<tracyone> 祝你早日成功!
<gebjgd> tracyone, 最好的办法就是换银行
<felixonmars> tracyone: 另外, 现在进展最大的方向是 wine iexplore 里的网银支持
<felixonmars> 有 codeweavers 中国的全力支持
<felixonmars> 详询 fracting
 * felixonmars 逃跑
<tracyone> 其实，不是银行问题..是有些网页使用了activex控件..然后linux的浏览器打开这些网页都是不正常的
<felixonmars> 嗯, 一样的...
<tracyone> 银行的话我换了
<felixonmars> 之前咱也折腾过台湾的需要用 silverlight 订电影票的网站...
<tracyone> o我找找看ie，上次在playonlinux装了ie貌似功能很差，而且非常不稳定
<onlylove> felixonmars: 银行换技术才是最要紧的吧……
<felixonmars> onlylove: ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭ 那不是咱能左右的时期
<felixonmars> *事情
<felixonmars> =.= 刚 ping 就退的坏蛋.....
<GODDOG> http://imagebin.org/322464
<GODDOG> 问一下 这样的编译错误应该怎么排查？
<tracyone> 找不到命令
<felixonmars> 看错误信息: 斯大林2-config: command not fond
<tracyone> 所以你就去找那个命令
<felixonmars> *found
<GODDOG> tracyone: 谢谢
<gebjgd> tracyone, 就是銀行的問題  我的銀行直接https
<gebjgd> tracyone, 根本用不到win
<tracyone> 哪家银行
<gebjgd> tracyone, DB
<tracyone> 银行问题没有以前那么迫切毕竟支付宝用得多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • noscript? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465267 系统安装：noscript Mozilla Firefox，打开网站：forum.ubuntu.org.cn。 显示：图1 栏截了什么？ 点击图1选项。 显示：图2 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubcom — 2014-10-25 17:26
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这边没有德意志啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: citybank倒是有
<gebjgd> onlylove, 肉翻吧
<jzp113> 哎哎
<jzp113> 推荐一个机械键盘
<jzp113> 什么cherry filco?
<boxin> 有人在用inbox么,求邀请~
<jackness> imadper，呢
<jackness> Freebuilder, 你在哪里上班啊？
<jackness> freeflying, 你知道imadper到哪里去了吗？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 14.10 Gnome里的ibus拼音，无法改变字体和大小？！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465269 好小。。。。 得怎么改吖？。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 marcoslai — 2014-10-25 18:20
<jzp113> ubutun 分屏
<rummur> 有人知道明天会发生什么吗？
 * cherrot_ 有谁熟悉nautilus的自动挂载。。
<cherrot_> imtxc, 你用的什么发行版？
<alvin_rxg> cherrot_: gvfs ?
<cherrot_> alvin_rxg, mtp工作很正常（我的手机），但ptp的相机无法识别。。 libgphoto2 是没问题的，只是我想为什么nautilus不能识别并挂载
<cherrot_> alvin_rxg, 装了 gvfs-mtp ， gvfs-gphoto2 试过 也没用， gphoto2 命令行是没问题的 =。=
<alvin_rxg> oh.
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • [Tips分享] 一个字体配置工具，用来实现中英文等宽。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465270 以前一直使用emacs等宽补丁，但这个补丁不能用于emacs24.4， 无奈之下，参考： http://baohaojun.github.io/perfect-emacs-chinese-font.html http://zhuoqiang.me/torture-emacs.html ， 借鉴 其中的代码，倒腾出
<^k^>  ─> 一个配置中英文等宽的package，扔出来和大家分享，希望可以造福emacs中文用户。 下载地址： https://github.com …
<onlylove> cherrot_: noppoo的lolita 87怎么别人都买的不到300，官方天猫399啊，是不是双十一涨价了
<cherrot_> onlylove, 这是什么东西。
<cherrot_> onlylove, 新牌子么
<cherrot_> onlylove, 我买的keycool lol
<void1> 论坛什么时候升级导致密码没法用的，有人知道码？
<onlylove> cherrot_: 就是诺普，和凯酷差不多的国产
<onlylove> cherrot_: 你买的是87的不
<cherrot_> onlylove, 对 87的正合适
<cherrot_> void1, 密码没法用？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何卸载compiz，留着自己用。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465271 sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* 删除其他程序同样适用！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevino — 2014-10-25 19:07
<void1> cherrot_: 在论坛升级中无法转换您的密码. 请 申请一个新密码. 如果您还遇到其他的问题, 请联络 论坛管理员.
<void1> 为什么会有这种奇葩的升级...
<cherrot_> void1, 我没遇到。。
<void1> 问题是申请一个新密码还需要原来的邮箱....
<void1> 谁记得那么清楚啊...10年前的事情了
<cherrot_> void1, 找一叶大大吧～
<void1> 难得记起来论坛想登录看看 :D
<void1> 貌似不在线，守株待兔吧
<rummur> 有人知道明天会发生什么吗?
<onlylove> cherrot_: 你那多钱
<cherrot_> onlylove, 360? 忘记了  你那款淘宝369啊我看
<onlylove> cherrot_: led背光的，红轴，官网贵
<onlylove> cherrot_: 而且丫的红光没红轴
<onlylove> cherrot_: 蓝光刺眼
<onlylove> cherrot_: 算了，我明天去中关村看看吧……
<onlylove> cherrot_: 你那个的淘宝链接给我看
<cherrot_> onlylove, 背光没啥用啊
<onlylove> cherrot_: 我偶尔会摸黑
<onlylove> cherrot_: 还是有一丁点作用的
<cherrot_> onlylove, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.13.0wOsgU&id=24223100996&_u=p2ati9l13d8
<^k^> cherrot_: ⇪ 樱桃轴 KEYCOOL凯酷87II 黑青茶红轴 无冲突游戏彩虹背光机械键盘-淘宝网 价格:349.00 - 499.00
<cherrot_> onlylove, 我买的 399 我记错了
<onlylove> cherrot_: 现在499了
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 买了个cherry的
<jzp113> 799
<onlylove> cherrot_: 还下架了……老实说，花400买键盘有点肉疼啊
<void1> hhkb用户飘过
<void1> 天天要用的东西没什么心疼的
<cherrot_> onlylove, 这家不卖87了貌似
<onlylove> void1: 拜HHKB壕
<cherrot_> void1, 拜HHKB壕
<void1> 早买早用，用个5年平均一天也就一块钱 XD
<cherrot_> http://www.amazon.co.jp/PFU-Hacking-Keyboard-Professional2-%E7%99%BD%EF%BC%8F%E7%84%A1%E5%88%BB%E5%8D%B0%EF%BC%88%E8%8B%B1%E8%AA%9E%E9%85%8D%E5%88%97%EF%BC%89/dp/B008GXT6SK/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1414237685&sr=8-5&keywords=hhkb+pro+2
<^k^> cherrot_: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 Type-S 白／無刻印（英語配列）: パソコン・周辺機器 价格:￥ 34,444
<cherrot_> onlylove, 降价了 折合软妹币1600多
<void1> 话说其实机械键盘很容易坏的
<void1> filco 1 的时代，1，2年内某个键一直重复什么的是常事
<void1> 当然2的时代据说好了点，但是具体没用不知道了
<onlylove> 买机械的话，有几个是冲着不会坏去的
<void1> 恩，意思是说不如直上静电
<void1> 以后也不用再折腾
<cherrot_> 等我的keycool玩坏了就可以放心入hhkb了 lol
<onlylove> cherrot_: 你直接出给我现在买hhkb吧
<void1> hhkb 买pro2就可以了 type-s 纯粹浪费钱了
<void1> 手感一样，声音细微轻
<cherrot_> 反正就贵200
<cherrot_> onlylove, 没钱了。。
<void1> 如果你的办公室是真的十分讲究声音的话，再下面垫一块鼠标垫声音一样
<cherrot_> void1, http://www.amazon.co.jp/Hacking-Keyboard-Professional2-%E7%99%BD%EF%BC%8F%E7%84%A1%E5%88%BB%E5%8D%B0%EF%BC%88%E8%8B%B1%E8%AA%9E%E9%85%8D%E5%88%97%EF%BC%89EneBRICK-%E3%82%BB%E3%83%83%E3%83%88-KB400WNS-EB01AH/dp/B00LUCL8T4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1414237938&sr=8-4&keywords=happy+hacking+keyboard+type-s  这是个什么东西？  enebrick ?
<^k^> cherrot_: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 Type-S 白／無刻印（英語配列）EneBRICK セット　KB400WNS-EB01AH: パソコン・周辺機器 价格:￥ 29,800
<void1> 贵200？开玩笑，贵1w日元呢
<void1> 这是一个失败的产品
<void1> 蓝牙适配器
<void1> 本来准备给hhkb带来蓝牙功能的，也真好作为充电器以及平板架子
<cherrot_> void1, http://www.amazon.co.jp/PFU-Hacking-Keyboard-Professional2-%E7%99%BD%EF%BC%88%E8%8B%B1%E8%AA%9E%E9%85%8D%E5%88%97%EF%BC%89/dp/B008GXQWOG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1414237938&sr=8-1&keywords=happy+hacking+keyboard+type-s
<^k^> cherrot_: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 Type-S 白（英語配列）: パソコン・周辺機器 价格:￥ 34,444
<void1> 但是实际上问题实在太多，几乎不能作为产品
<void1> pro2 的话，2w左右，应该
<void1> 当然我好久没看了
<cherrot_> http://www.amazon.co.jp/PFU-Keyboard-Professional2-USB%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-PD-KB400W/dp/B000EXZ0V2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1414238139&sr=8-4&keywords=happy+hacking+keyboard+professional2
<^k^> ⇪ t: Amazon.co.jp： PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 白 英語配列 USBキーボード 静電容量無接点 UNIX配列 WINDOWS/MAC両対応 ホワイト PD-KB400W: パソコン・周辺機器 价格:￥ 51,018
<cherrot_> 第二个应该是非静音版的  差4000日元
<void1> http://www.amazon.co.jp/PFU-Keyboard-Professional2-USB%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-PD-KB400W/dp/B000EXZ0V2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1414238187&sr=8-2&keywords=hhkb+pro2
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Amazon.co.jp： PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 白 英語配列 USBキーボード 静電容量無接点 UNIX配列 WINDOWS/MAC両対応 ホワイト PD-KB400W: パソコン・周辺機器 价格:￥ 51,018
<void1> 受不了你们
<void1> ￥ 24,990 通常配送無料 詳細
<void1> 这是抓网页的问题
<void1> 2.5w
<void1> type-s 3.5w
<void1> 也不是 3w
<void1> 原来如此
<void1> 主要pfu方针变了
<void1> 以前type-s只能在直营店里卖，所以一直很贵
<void1> 现在amazon有了，就便宜了垫
<cherrot_supper> void1, 估计是～ 降价好快 前俩月我看还差600块呢 那时候应该是1200 和 1800
<void1> 因为实在是不值这1w的差价
<void1> 稍微轻了那么一点点而已
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 通过http代理来使用minitube观看youtube视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465275 在家看youtube实在是不容易，电脑配置比较差，看youtube需要flash，可是linux的flash占用资源太高，看10分钟电脑就热的烫手。最近看到minitube可以不用调用flash直接看youtube，这个还是
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.10 U盘安装为什么跳错 求大神指教 附图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465276 U盘安装开机就这样，没办法装 统计信息: 发表于 由 kyou5478 — 2014-10-25 20:27
<jzp113> youtube ?
<jzp113> 土豪啊
<jzp113> 你是在中国吗
<ccherrot> ?
<jzp113> 看youtube 是穿墙看吗
<ccherrot> jzp113, 用代理就行了
<ccherrot> jzp113, 直连应该没有可用的方案
<jzp113> 饿呢
<jzp113> 恩恩 我想问他用什么代理
<jzp113> free?
<ccherrot> jzp113, 没看你的上下文  看来不是问我 :D  我是 goagent + vps(shadowsocks)
<jzp113> 哦哦
<jzp113> goagent?
<jzp113> 那我要问你,我的好慢.而且只能打开国内的网站.但显示的ip是美国的
<ccherrot> jzp113, goagent 最近很不稳定，两个原因：一个是dns污染，这个不能通过代理解决；第二是，goagent部署在GAE上，而GAE本身已经被封了，所以只能通过IP直连的方式连接，但墙也在史无前例的封锁GAE的可用IP
<jzp113> ccherrot, 哎 何必呢
<jzp113> ccherrot, 都是有思想的人.有必要吗
<jzp113> 搞的我.查个google都不行
<abc_> 深居内陆的公民表示gae貌似被封一年了
<jzp113> 我重新用了个
<jzp113> 直接搭建的php
<ccherrot> jzp113, 用google现在很麻烦 追求速度就是换host  不然就是代理，还要防dns污染
<jzp113> ccherrot, 那怎么办
<jzp113> 我有买不起收费的
<ccherrot> jzp113, 又不贵 还能搭建自己的服务 多好。。
<jzp113> vps?
<jzp113> ccherrot, 你买哪个的
<ccherrot> jzp113, 我的是digital ocean 新加坡。帝都的话最好搞个日本的
<ccherrot> jzp113, 当然你想考虑digital ocean 的话  请联系我！  用邀请码 能减10美刀 lol
<jzp113> digitalocean?
<jzp113> 我才有个100美元的学生包
<ccherrot> jzp113, 这不就够了。。
<jzp113> 额 申请没通过
<jzp113> 不是要学生卡什么的吗
<ccherrot> jzp113, 应该是有个 edu的学校邮箱就可以了
<jzp113> 哎没学校的邮箱
<jzp113> 学校只给老师用
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • K/ubuntu 14.04/14.10的ibus经过升级后完全不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465278 我的Kubuntu 14.04本月中经过升级到KDE Applications and Development Platform 4.14.2后完全不能用了，连系统tray上面的ibus的icon都消失了。前天经过再次升级至Kubuntu 14.10后也是如此。现在ibus能
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请教tomcat无法启动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465279 执行./tomcat/bin/startup.sh后： Using CATALINA_BASE: /home/usr/tomcat Using CATALINA_HOME: /home/usr/tomcat Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /home/usr/tomcat/temp Using JRE_HOME: /usr/jdk1.8.0_25/jre Using CLASSPATH: /home/usr/tomcat/bin/bootstrap.jar 但是http://loca
<^k^>  ─> lhost:8080/无法显示网页，tomcat没有启动起来 于是我看了catalina.out,提示的错误是./tomcat/bin/catalina.sh: 375: ./tomca …
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu 14.04/14.10的ibus经过升级后完全不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465281 我的Kubuntu 14.04本月中经过升级到KDE Applications and Development Platform 4.14.2后完全不能用了，连系统tray上面的ibus的icon都消失了。前天经过再次升级至Kubuntu 14.10后也是如此。现在ibus能够被启动但根本
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 2011年的macbook pro 8,1装xubuntu，CPU温度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465282 显示有50-60度的样子。是正常的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiufeng — 2014-10-25 22:04
<diggzh> Hey All,我们发毕业设计选题了，现在看准3个。1.单片机，焊接一个成品 2.网络质量监测工具 3.高性能web服务器 我在犹豫选择哪个……大家帮忙做个决定吧
<ccherrot> diggzh, 选3然后精简一个Nginx么  lol
<diggzh> ccherrot:差不多
<ccherrot> diggzh, 那看来3最简单啊
<diggzh> ccherrot:嗯嗯
<ccherrot> diggzh, 把epoll搞懂论文就出来了
<diggzh> ccherrot:网络质量监测工具，有思路吗？
<ccherrot> diggzh, 不懂  怎么衡量网络质量
<diggzh> ccherrot:……yepe
<onlylove> 焊接单片机多简单
<onlylove> 剩下两个简直在扯，全世界都在研究
<ccherrot> 从没接触过单片机 给不了意见 lol
<onlylove> ccherrot: 要是说搞个web服务器么，怎么都好说，高性能么……
<diggzh> onlylove:焊接单片机也是个小项目，至于web服务器，应该跑起来就好。
<onlylove> diggzh: 我要是和你说python自己就有个超级简单的webserver
<ccherrot> onlylove, epoll的应用嘛  找个专门的epoll应用应该不难
<ccherrot> onlylove, 既然是强调性能了 拿脚本估计不好交差 :D
<onlylove> ccherrot: 那让他用lisp写个？
<diggzh> ……
<ccherrot> 话说C家族好久不接触了。。。只能膜拜地看着同事一周写出一个长连接web server...
<onlylove> ccherrot: 膜拜毛线，你看过了那么久，这世界上不还是apache和nginx的天下
<ccherrot> onlylove, 这么说到提醒我了，erlang/Go/ 或者用其他语言配合协程库  也是个很出彩的方案  但lisp不行
<onlylove> ccherrot: 去掉这俩，剩下的大头就是IIS了
<ccherrot> onlylove, nginx 毕竟只是个通用的容器  我说的是专用的
<diggzh> 关于IIS的冷笑话
<ccherrot> diggzh, 你可以考虑拿协程做一个  性能上比一般fpm方式高的多
<ccherrot> s/fpm/fcgi
<diggzh> 有这个时间……更倾向读读nginx
<ccherrot> diggzh, nginx还是太复杂  人家是容器 你只要求做个web server
<ccherrot> diggzh, 里面有大量cgi通信的东西
<diggzh> ccherrot:嗯嗯……确实
<onlylove> 睡觉去，实在不知道做啥好了
<onlylove> ccherrot: 你知道咋调用数据库接口写表不
<ccherrot> onlylove, 什么意思
<onlylove> ccherrot: 就是你自己写个程序，然后往数据库里面写东西
<diggzh> 什么数据库？
<onlylove> 天知道
<diggzh> mysql+c挺容易，跟着官网文档就实现过一个demo
<onlylove> 客户想起一出是一出
<onlylove> c#加oracle
<diggzh> 够高冷
<onlylove> c#加mssql server都有可能
<hoxily> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/c-api.html 这个？
<^k^> ⇪ t: MySQL :: MySQL 5.7 Reference Manual :: 22.8 MySQL C API
<onlylove> 我都快烦死了……唉……
<ccherrot> onlylove, 什么程序都能做到啊
<onlylove> 说好的只写case 自动化脚本，这下好，还要同时操作数据库和excel
<ccherrot> onlylove, 直接写sql不就行了
<onlylove> ccherrot: 可以么？
<onlylove> ccherrot: 这个不是要先连接sql么
<ccherrot> onlylove, ....  得看你干啥了  这种非标准的东西  用sql不是最直接
<onlylove> ccherrot: 不知道那货有提供sqlclient库没有……
<ccherrot> onlylove, =。=
<onlylove> ccherrot: 因为不是标准的vstudio
<onlylove> ccherrot: 就是个自动化测试工具
<onlylove> ccherrot: 如果没有sql的dll文件，还得去找
<onlylove> ccherrot: 操作excel那个就是现找的
<ccherrot> onlylove, 这台蛋疼了。。
<onlylove> ccherrot: 唉，我还是和你说说我在干啥吧，本来就是一个web的自动化截图测试，目的就是把页面里面所有图抓下来，然后呢，客户要把每个图的步骤写到文本文件，后来不知道为啥，改主意写在excel里面，
<onlylove> ccherrot: 后来呢，找我，说是要把那个excel里面的东西搞到数据库里，说是要看看测试进度跑到哪里
<ccherrot> onlylove, 太复杂。。。。 excel 可以用 csv， 导入数据库也方便（我指mysql）
<onlylove> ccherrot: 这样我们把没用的撇掉，就是说我从excel里面读数据，然后把这些写到sql表里面
<ccherrot> onlylove, 如果是csv的话  mysql客户端可以直接导入 写sql也省略了
<onlylove> ccherrot: 不行，这样不可以
<onlylove> ccherrot: mssql可以直接加载excel表格的，但被告知不行
<onlylove> ccherrot: 人的意思是，你测试到了哪一步，你表写到哪一步
<ccherrot> onlylove, 蛋疼
<onlylove> ccherrot: 是啊……不然我也不会纠结到这地步，只能写sql了现在看
<kandu> onlylove: 还好啊，人家跑在 xnix 上的。用 .net 实现的 jvm 载 apache 的 poj java 库读写 excel
<onlylove> kandu: 大师，我不是程序员，你水平高我太多，我看不懂
<onlylove> kandu: 我的东西是跑在windows上面的
<kandu> onlylove: 我也不是程序员。程序员太苦b了
<onlylove> kandu: 你要我看脚本语言没准我能看懂，看java啥的就是天书啊
<onlylove> kandu: 还有，那群人的概念真的很郁闷，明明是compile成exe的东西，非要叫脚本，我都快疯了
<onlylove> kandu: 我默默地数了数我知道的脚本语言，里面真的没c#
<onlylove> 算了，睡觉去，不然明天白天又浪费了
<jzp113> 这个啊
<jzp113> 用脚本语言
<jzp113> python 我早几天刚用过
<onlylove> jzp113: 能用脚本我会用蛋疼的C#？
<jzp113> 怎么不能?
<onlylove> jzp113: 你要在c#里面嵌套脚本不
<jzp113> onlylove, 你用python xlrd  加 sqlalchemy
<onlylove> jzp113: 本来就是在别人的东西上二次开发
<onlylove> jzp113: 你还玩这些？
<jzp113> onlylove, 几下就搞点了
<onlylove> jzp113: 你来搞个？
<jzp113> onlylove,额脚本不就这些吗
<onlylove> jzp113: 我TM再说一遍，我是在RANOREX上做二次开发
<onlylove> jzp113: 没听明白就一边玩去
<jzp113> onlylove,二次开发?好吧
<jzp113> onlylove,我错了.怪我没听清
<onlylove> jzp113: 你以为我不想用python啥的轻松搞定
<onlylove> jzp113: 问题是，如果那样，你就要从头开始做
<onlylove> jzp113: 从对象识别，到鼠标键盘操作，文件操作
<onlylove> 哪里找那么多时间让你慢慢玩
<jzp113> 好吧.没事
<jzp113> 上网都找找
<jzp113> 我睡了 8
<onlylove> http://www.jiaodong.net/tech/system/2014/10/25/012465049.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 手抓饼大姐为躲城管采用APP定位摊位【图】_最新动态_烟台科技_胶东在线科技频道
<onlylove> 城管抓人也方便了
<ccherrot> 数字厂最喜欢这种软文了。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似木有
<ruifeng> ..
<ruifeng> 有升到最新版的么 ？
<yuant> 测试
<^k^> yuant:点点点.  00:37
<yuant> 哈哈，这里人很多呀
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 爲什麼要升級
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 你直接用debian testing/sid就是了
<ruifeng> 我是ubuntu
<gebjgd> ruifeng, ubuntu就是debian testing/sid
<ruifeng> 这是最新的么
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 沒有最新 只有更新
<ruifeng> 看了下，还是不升了，没啥变化，只是内核版本高了
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 本來就沒啥變化
<gebjgd> ruifeng, *ubuntu還是用lts吧
<ruifeng> 我看是这么介绍的
<ruifeng> 现在的14.04是LTS呗  ？
<gebjgd> ruifeng, 是啊
<ruifeng> 还好
<gebjgd> yuant, 又一個fedora用戶
<yuant> ubuntu主要用来做什么，学习，工作？
<gebjgd> yuant, 這裏還真不都是ubuntu用戶
<gebjgd> yuant, 什麼都有
<yuant> 我不是fedora，我用的是debian
<gebjgd> yuant, 代替win所有的工作
<yuant> 现在主要在win上工作，偶尔上cygwin用linux的小工具
<gebjgd> yuant, 找份Linux的工作就行了
<gebjgd> mayli, mayli2 魅力仨媽
<yuant> 。。。
<mayli2> ..,
<ruifeng> 。
<mayli2> gebjgd: imadper是canonical员工吧
<gebjgd> mayli2, 這裏很多
<gebjgd> mayli2, 不知道
<gebjgd> yuant, 袁婷？
<yuant> 袁涛
<yuant> 好吧，我第一次上这来
<gebjgd> yuant, 緣嫍
<yuant> gebjgd test
<gebjgd> yuant, 愛撫
<alvin_rxg> http://alvinren.xyz done!
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ Site Of Alvin / 小光
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 技術大神啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都會做網站了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是啊，刚起步。
<gebjgd> jussss, 尿牀了ß
<gebjgd> ？
<jussss> gebjgd...
<Evanescense> 测试，大家好啊
<alvin_rxg> 测试失败
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-26
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 升级14.10后，启动出了点小问题，求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465295 以下是 dmesg 的信息，其中: systemd-logind 好像有点问题，对吧？ gdm 被杀死？ nmbd 进程无法启动？我把 samba 给删了的。。。 各位，还能从这里看出什么问题不能？ 谢谢了。 Code: [   31.662523] ini
<^k^>  ─> t: gdm main process (2613) killed by TERM signal [   35.843633] init: Failed to spawn nmbd main process: unable to execute: No such file or …
<knownbad> 回家去。
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见猴叔第一壕
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见菊苣
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> kandu: 拜见能人
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜见牛牛姐
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见金主席
<happyaron> syq: 拜见袜子壕
<happyaron> ypwong: 拜见黄sir
<syq> happyaron: 散会了？
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮好
<happyaron> syq: 没有啊
<happyaron> syq: 对了，给你拿了ns3的贴纸
<syq> happyaron: 怎么还有那东西？
<happyaron> syq: sticker exchange嘛
<happyaron> syq: ns3的人来丢那了几张，但没找到是谁
<^k^> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 我将Ubuntu卸载了，为什么windows7就变成未激活状态了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465297 采用wubi方式安装的Ubuntu，卸载后，windows7就变成未激活状态了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 helloworld222 — 2014-10-26 10:22
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  10:33
<luojie-dune> poloshiao   是员工吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 我安装的ubuntu for nexus7，请问有没有什么方法可以锁定屏幕方向 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465298 我安装的ubuntu for nexus7，请问有没有什么方法可以锁定屏幕方向，不让屏幕随重力感应旋转？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wzzslinux — 2014-10-26 10:43
<niac> whois
<niac>  /msg NickServ identify 2660552
<Niac>  /msg NickServ identify 2660552
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • kubuntu plasma5 卡在进度条 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465299 系统启动输入密码以后会出现一个进度条，然后进入桌面 昨天还没问题，今天登陆的时候先是进度条不动，然后过了很久出现了下面有一个什么都没有的plane的黑屏…… tty1运行startkde 显示“$DISPLAY not set or ca
<^k^>  ─> nnot connect to the X” 求破 统计信息: 发表于 由 paleneutron — 2014-10-26 10:54
<jzp113> thunder bird 收到邮件咋一大堆乱码啊
<yuant> 我的thunder bird很正常
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 我的就一大堆乱码
<jzp113> 你看看你的字符编码是啥
<jzp113> 告诉我
<gfxmode> 今天打不开OneDrive，DNS解析到了37.61.54.158
<yuant> 不知道怎么看
<jzp113> 啊
<yuant> windows下的thunder bird
<gfxmode> yuant: View——Character Encoding
<jzp113> 额 我以为是linux的呢
<void1> linux 也不是没有 thunder bird
<jzp113> 没有
<rummur> iphone
<jzp113> 发现搜狗拼音那记忆功能用不了
<rummur> iphone 为啥不叫icall
<jzp113> 没有 总是打成没用 当我打my
<rummur> 是因为不雅吗？
<rummur> 其实联通 wo 最好起名
<rummur> 叫wo call
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sY2INhJDAABWgHOAGp8AALrLANoIe8AAFaY922.jpg 原来西瓜还可以这样玩,牛人！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2pkOIODo7AACZvDMbHaEAALrDAKrNOcAAJnU282.jpg 高手在民间
<YuEr> mei ren
<yuant> 九天仙女下凡成
<yuant> yuant test
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 韶关学院 粤北linux联盟 进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465301 哈哈 ubuntu redhat 欢迎加入讨论 学习交流 统计信息: 发表于 由 jank2014 — 2014-10-26 12:48
<luojie-dune> imtxc:  告诉我为什么我这么无聊
<jackness> luojie-dune, 我也很无聊
<gebjgd> luojie-dune 找基佬撿肥皂
<luojie-dune> gebjgd: 我宁可找小姑娘。。。
 * luojie-dune 踩geb
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】安装了Ubuntu 14.10 Win10预览版就无法进入了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465302 硬盘位256G SSD，之前是只安装了Win10预览版，昨天压缩出了40G空间，安装了Ubuntu 14.10， 安装的时候选的“其他选项”，自定义/分区和交换空间，不是“安装Ubuntu，与Windows Boot Manager共
<^k^>  ─> 存”选项，如下图， 安装完后引导菜单里有Windows Boot Manager， 001.jpg 就是无法进入Win10，出现如下错误对话 …
<rummur> 当当
<luojie-dune> rummur:  谁啊
 * luojie-dune 找不到 adam
<rummur> just rummur
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 看你敢不守住球门 :     一个加布罗沃足球队的教练指着球门的拦网对守门员说:"你看见这网了没有?价钱可不便宜,你要是让球把它撞坏了。就得从你的工资里扣钱赔上。"
<rummur> fuck
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于印象笔记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465305 虽然官方没有客户端，但我百度到了两个民间的。。 一个是everpad，用了之后只能同步最近的几条笔记，不知道为什么。。 另一个是nixnote，但我点了connect之后想给他授权，但一个窗口跳出来就关掉了，无法授权。
<^k^>  ─> 不知道大家是怎么解决印象笔记的问题的。 网页版也算一个解决方案吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 510426762 — …
<alvin_rxg> 问一下各位，有没有在 userspace 更改时间的？ vps hardware time 错开了4个小时，我只能改时区不能改硬件时间， hwclock 不能用。如何在不修改硬件时间的情况下修改系统时间…
<xyh> 大家! 看我的綠色板板 ^_^ :: https://github.com/xieyuheng/
<^k^> ⇪ t: xieyuheng (XIE Yuheng) · GitHub
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ntp
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 能開啓麼
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没权限修改硬件时间， ntp 都不能改它的时间
<alvin_rxg> date -s 也不能
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 脚本的执行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465310 写了个脚本文件test.sh #!/bin/bash echo -e "Please input two number:" read -p "first:" first read -p "second:" second declare -i total=$first*$second echo -e "the result of $first x $second ==> $total" 执行该脚本文件bash test.sh,source test.sh都可以正常运行 但
<^k^>  ─> 是sh test.sh,dash test.sh却不能正常运行，显示declare not found,这是怎么回事呢？请大家帮帮忙，帮我解答一下 统 …
<onlylove> lainme: 不用麻烦你了，他找别人去买了
<lainme> onlylove: 好
<onlylove> lainme: 不过他说的是应该……我就这么理解的……
<gfxmode> 最近香港iPhone6不好买，水客太多了。。。
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 品味
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 用黑莓 wp都比用蘋果好
<onlylove> 啥品味，买ip6
<gebjgd> onlylove, 站街女品味
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这样不好吧
<gebjgd> "你看我老公給我買了iphone"
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一下子黑了一片
<gebjgd> “哇卡 好棒啊”
<gebjgd> onlylove, 讚美mac ios請去#mac-stupid
<gfxmode> gebjgd，我也觉得黑莓比苹果好用；然后我前几天换了4S
<gfxmode> gebjgd，然后被同事挖苦说，你不是苹果黑么。。。
<onlylove> 自找的……
<gfxmode> 下班吃饭，88
<gebjgd> onlylove, 用4s還是挺明智的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 便宜  可以隨便扔着玩
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • chmsee install? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465311 14.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 来支持朋友的 — 2014-10-26 17:47
<alvin_rxg> Sun Oct 26 07:06:03 CET 2014
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哎……时间……
<zhsj> ubuntu 14.10 是不是可以用systemd了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu 安装后 ibus也有，中文输入法也有，中文不出来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465313 期间偶尔出来一次中文，但是我ctrl+空格切换成英文后 再怎么也出不来来！ 求各位大牛帮我看看 或者分析分析！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ayyOcean — 2014-10-26 18:04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 怎么把自己的文件改成其他人 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465314 我的目的是“怎么把自己的文件改成其他人的。并且让他也可以用” 1。登陆名和用户名是不是两回事。 2。用chown wang a99的命令。然后用wang登陆，怎么没有a99的文件。连cat a99都说 “权线不够” 3
<^k^>  ─> 。可用ls -l a99显示出来的是-rw-rw---- 1 wang wang 367 10月 24 21:45 a99 统计信息: 发表于 由 yan ke 1 — 2014-10-26 18:53
<jackness> imadper,人呢？
<jackness> freeflying,我的ubuntu邮箱有问题，还有就是itunes不能兼容了，请帮助我啊
<jackness> gebjgd, 我该如何升级我的系统啊 是不是14.10已经出来了啊？
<mk3548208> 已经发布ubuntu14.10
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu 14.10同时发布了plasma 5桌面的技术预览版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465316 诸位试用过了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 min2max — 2014-10-26 19:46
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于inter+Nvidia双显卡更新后进不了图形界面的解决办法，希望能帮到没弄好的朋友 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465317 直接入题，首先说明我重装啦系统，装完甚麽也没动，换一个快的源，刷新源列表，安装网卡驱动，把更新选项卡的 不可用的更新 前面的勾去掉，
<^k^>  ─> 然后是下面的关键，我的是I3+GT630M 1.使用管理员权限编辑 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist，把开源的 Nouveau 驱动加入黑 …
<Freebuilder> 破 bt，总是好慢
<jackness> i just install the ubuntu14.10,why i can not input han zi
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • vmware install ubuntu14.10 how to input hanzi?online waiting http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465318 vmware install ubuntu14.10 how to input hanzi?please help. 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2014-10-26 20:42
<jackness> onlylove, ni zai ma ?
<alvin_rxg> jackness: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *K&V]>GB*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<onlylove> jackness: no zuo no die why you try
<onlylove> jackness: reinstall ime and languagepack
<jackness> onlylove, vmware install ubuntu14.10 how to input hanzi?
<jackness> onlylove, how
<onlylove> jackness: apt-get install language-pack-zh-h*
<jackness> onlylove, thank you
<onlylove> jackness: apt-get install ibus  ibus-pinyin
<jackness> onlylove, http://imagebin.org/322555
<Freebuilder> 女人优点再多也有 bug，男人再多缺点也有长处
<Maya1> ...
<jackness> onlylove,不行啊，还是有问题
<Maya1> 你们在聊啥。。
<jackness> onlylove
<onlylove> jackness: 自己补全，别照我说的来，我说的有没有错天知道
<jackness> onlylove, 帮帮忙阿
<onlylove> jackness: 应该是language-packges-zh？
<onlylove> jackness: 我又不用ubuntu，我怎么帮
<onlylove> jackness: 你有公网ip给我开个ssh
<onlylove> jackness: 没有我没办法
<onlylove> jackness: 反正就是打开language support把中文支持重新装一遍
<jackness> onlylove, i have done that
<onlylove> jackness: 那就在ibus里面把拼音填上
<onlylove> 默认ibus里面没有输入法
<jackness> onlylove, how config ibus?
<jackness> onlylove, how to config ibus
<jzp113> 大家用过Ttouch吗
<jzp113> 打字练习的
<jzp113> 显示这个no visualization availble for your keyboard layout
<onlylove> jackness: 自己打ibus-然后用tab补全，我不知道命令是啥
<jzp113> 改准备啊
<jzp113> 该咋办啊
<jzp113> 这要咋许可啊
<onlylove> jackness: 只要IBUS的图标出来，在图标上右键就可以，这种事也要我教么
<onlylove> jackness: 如果IBUS没运行 ibus -rxd
<jackness> onlylove, http://imagebin.org/322556
<rummur> ！！！大家千万别用abiword 处理文档，不然毁死你！！！
<rummur> 后悔死你
<rummur> ！！！
<jackness> onlylove, why i use vmare install ?how this problem happen
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 教教我啊
<rummur> 有被玩死的吗？
<onlylove> jackness: 你认识英文不，不认识我懒得和你说，我都不用ubuntu多少年了
<onlylove> jackness: ibus-daemon
<onlylove> jackness: 新版的ibus我没用过
<onlylove> jackness: 还有，别贴图了，firefox现在打不开imagebin
<rummur> 没人理我 你们。。。。。。
<onlylove> rummur: 我们都不用linux处理文档，谁用谁傻子
<rummur> 只是提个醒
<rummur> 而已
<jackness> onlylove, how to fix this problem i am angry
<jackness> onlylove, i am going nuts
<onlylove> jackness: just angry
<onlylove> jackness: I 'm not Canonical's employee
<jackness> onlylove, help me only you can save me
<onlylove> jackness: by the way learn English is good for you
<onlylove> jackness: just translate the words you know what you should do
<jackness> onlylove, but i like chinese
<jackness> onlylove, help me
<onlylove> jackness: There is no one can save you except yourself
<jackness> onlylove, i am going crazy
<onlylove> jackness: Just go crazy and then format your harddisk
<onlylove> jackness: reinstall windows
<zhangxingze> best way to save your machine
<jackness> onlylove, i help my self
<onlylove> jackness: I'm playing game now plz do not disturb me
<zhangxingze> onlylove: .....
<onlylove> 你们点点毛，我玩游戏都不准了
<onlylove> 我又不用UBUNTU，我也不是CANONICAL的员工，都问我算闹哪样
<jackness> onlylove, thank you i love you
<onlylove> jackness: 我以前也用ubuntu，后来发现解决不了中文问题，然后就不用了，就这么简单
<luojie-dune> Now English is a worthy fortune.
<luojie-dune> 绝对不能用 abiword
<jackness> onlylove, help me?i want to use ubuntu14.10 better than ubuntu14.04
<onlylove> jackness: 但是这一套在ubuntu里面不好使，ubuntu有个languagepack这么个包，我的理解是，这个包相当于locale，因为sudo dpkg-reconfig locale 在ubuntu里面只负责生成，没有选择界面
<onlylove> jackness: 我不理解ubuntu为什么要这么做，反正我搞不好ubuntu的中文输入
<jackness> onlylove, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=465318
<^k^> ⇪ ti: vmware install ubuntu14.10 how to input hanzi?online waiting - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackness
<jackness> onlylove, help me
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  Ubuntu 的 Unity 比较特殊的缘故？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 和unity没关系
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 他的包就和debian不一样
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  一直都不一样呀
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  而且Ubuntu其实不喜欢解释的 —— 这点我很讨厌呢~
<onlylove> jackness: 先用apt-get update apt-get upgrade升级到最新，然后再说
<onlylove> jackness: 有些事情升级一下就完事了
<onlylove> jackness: 反正你这个肯定是中文包不全的原因
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  翻译一个软件在找人测试在开源软件里真的很难 - 根本就是没广告没用户的中国态度呀。
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 自己翻译自己测试
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  累呀。自己翻译自己测试，我都用英文的。
<jackness_> onlylove,帮帮我啊
<jackness_> onlylove, 我14.04都登录上来解决问题了
<onlylove> jackness_: 我怎么帮你，我和你说了升级到最新，装中文支持包
<luojie-dune> jackness 啥问题
<jackness_> onlylove, 我三个系统登录在线呢
<luojie-dune> jackness  装输入法么？ 啥输入法
<onlylove> jackness_: debian只要配置下locale的事情
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 输入不了中文呗，就那点破事
<onlylove> luojie-dune: ubuntu一直喜欢玩特殊
<jackness_> onlylove, ubuntu该怎么弄呢？
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  噢。其实 是想要控制一下
<jackness_> luojie-dune, 你懂吗？
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 我到现在不知道ubuntu的语言包怎么管理的
<onlylove> jackness_: 和你说了，apt-get update apt-get upgrade 然后重新安装语言支持
<luojie-dune> jackness 忘记了，一次性结束了。我直接装了 fcitx-rime 然后运行了 im-config 然后就行了
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 默认应该是ibus的
<jackness_> onlylove, 这样就可以了吗？我试试看
<luojie-dune> onl
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  im-config 可以改掉
<onlylove> luojie-dune: 问题是ibus都不好使
<onlylove> jackness_: 如果再不行，im-config把默认改成ibus
<luojie-dune> onlylove:  我说了我用 fcitx-rime
<onlylove> jackness_: 如果再不好使，你就直接把机器扔了就行了
<mcjoeng_> 我以为人很多
<jackness_> onlylove, 两个命令都用来了
<mcjoeng_> 也不是很多
<luojie-dune> jackness 记得是 fcitx 自启动 自己加上
<jackness_> onlylove, 结果是unable to locate package
<onlylove> jackness_: 哪个是unable to locate package
<sennn> 哈哈哈，老子来了！
<happyaron> fcitx自启动是我觉得自己干的最贱的事之一。。
<felixonmars> happyaron: 没事, 我也干了(
<luojie-dune> happyaron:  。为什么？
<onlylove> happyaron: 来，小dd，给 jackness_ 解决输入法的问题
<happyaron> felixonmars: lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 请 felixonmars 大大出手吧
<jackness_> on
<jackness_> on
<jackness_> onlylove, 两个都是
<luojie-dune> jackness 全重新用一句话说完
<onlylove> jackness_: 连apt-get update都不行？
<jackness_> onlylove, 怎么这么简单的输入法问题 连大神们都难住了呢？
<jackness_> onlylove, 都不行
<onlylove> jackness_: 你先解决网络的问题
<luojie-dune> jackness 怎么这么简单的拉圾事情就难倒你了。我靠我要屏蔽你几次。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • Ubuntu 15.04代号确定为Vivid Vervet，更新源已可用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465323 作为世界上最流行且颇具影响力的Linux发行版之一，Ubuntu的每次大版本更新都会吸引社区和爱好者的大量目光。不过，Ubuntu在产品命名上却有些近乎“偏执”——第一个单词为形容词、第二
<^k^>  ─> 个单词则是动物名——而且非得按着字母顺序来。虽说这么做“有点意思”，但是与Android的“糖果/甜食大 …
<luojie-dune> 我想踢了 jackness
<jackness_> luojie-dune, 你教我啊
<jackness_> luojie-dune, 我怎么了 你要踢我
<happyaron> FJKong: aldo 已经进 sid
<onlylove> jackness_: 如果你的虚拟机不能联网，不要指望我帮你解决问题了
<jackness_> onlylove, 当然联网了 中国移动的20M网络呢
<onlylove> jackness_: 那你和我说sudo apt-get update不能运行？
<onlylove> jackness_: apt-get命令必须用sudo 要我和你说？
<jackness_> onlylove, 我当然都是sudo了啊 但是还是不能运行
<jackness_> 中文输入法还是有问题
<jusss> x下的中文输入只跟locale里的LC_CTYPE有关
<onlylove> jackness_: 和你说个办法，用DVD光盘做源，把中文包装全
<onlylove> jackness_: CD不好使，因为包不全
<jusss> 字体的显示跟具体软件相关
<onlylove> jusss: 不装中文local没问题？
<jusss> onlylove: 你见过那个发行版不自带所有local的吗？连arch都自带所有local
<jusss> s/local/locale
<onlylove> jusss: 需要生成啊
<onlylove> jusss: debian安装的时候不是有选择locale么
<jusss> onlylove: 那只是设置当前locale吧
<onlylove> jusss: 你用过expert安装没，可以选择多个locale，但是有个缺省的
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你还有debian系统，运行 dpkg-reconfig locale
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果选择多个locale，会让你选择一个default
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，我没用过expert好像
<onlylove> 我屋子里有个蚊子……
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • fcitx最好用的输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465325 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install fcitx-table-wbpy 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevino — 2014-10-26 22:31
<jusss> onlylove: 是一只
<onlylove> jusss: 刚赔了，为了打它从床上摔下来不说，苍蝇拍还折了
<onlylove> jusss: 还好床不高，没摔出啥来
<jusss> onlylove: lisp竟然还有web server，
<jusss> onlylove: hunchentoot
<onlylove> jusss: 这个世界上没有lisp不能做的
<jusss> onlylove: 非阻塞函数，我还看到lisp版
<sjd_zeus> 晚上好，各位　
<sjd_zeus> 请教个问题，非tp的笔记本，在ubuntu下怎么设置电池的充放电阀值呢
<onlylove> 好像那个功能就tp有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 不知道蚂蚁浏览器包名字apt-get purge找不到包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=465328 如题，安装蚂蚁浏览器是双击deb包安装，安装完后在dash无卸载选项。点击也运行不了，在终端输入 myie-browser-stable 可以启动了，用了一下发现不好用，输入 sudo apt-get purge myie-browser-
<sjd_zeus> onlylove, 悲剧了，我看了下网上的说法，貌似只有tp有个smpi的工具可以设置这个阀值
<sjd_zeus> 我在win下将电池设为养护模式了，换成ubuntu后就悲剧了，电池只能充电到６０％了
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 是的，只有tp的本子有这功能
<sjd_zeus> 改不回去了
<sjd_zeus> 这里有联想的哥们不？
<sjd_zeus> 这东西应该是给电池的控制芯片写一个数值进去吧
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 联想有着功能？
<sjd_zeus> 联想在win下面有
<sjd_zeus> 官方有个电源管理程序，可以设置
<onlylove> 我只记得win下面也是tp独有
<sjd_zeus> 设完了，在重做系统前，忘记改过来了
<sjd_zeus> win下联想的本本现在都有了，应该是收购ibm pc后出来的东西
<sjd_zeus> 难道非要我换成windows系统，装上电源管理，再改回来？
<sjd_zeus> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'tp_smapi': Operation not permitted
<sjd_zeus> 在别的电脑下没法加载这个模块
<onlylove> 很明显不能
<onlylove> 要不你问ee吧
<sjd_zeus> ee是谁
<sjd_zeus> endle,  eternnoir ,还是
<onlylove> ee神，eexp
<sjd_zeus> 哦，可惜他不在线　
<jackness> onlylove, 我搞定了
<jackness> 安装搜狗拼音搞定的
<sjd_zeus> jack77213, 啥问题呀　
<sjd_zeus> 哎，ppa访问真慢　
<luojie-dune> sjd_zeus:  沒有多少ppa可用了
<luojie-dune> 是不是?
<sjd_zeus> 恩
<sjd_zeus> 我现在想解决下电池的阀值问题
<sjd_zeus> 论坛上有个帖子上看到个ppa有个东西可以解决，可惜，访问不了
<sjd_zeus> 现在电池只能充电到６０％，真纠结
<jusss> onlylove: 你说我要是现在的实力去北京混，什么工作比较适合，sa太高端当不了，开发没干过，
<jusss> onlylove: 我学学python是不是比较好找工作
<onlylove> jusss: sa一点不高端，什么都不会的都敢在北京混，你怕啥
<onlylove> jusss: 你看很多论坛里面连centos都没玩明白的都在当sa
<jusss> onlylove: 我都没玩过centos…
<onlylove> jusss: 学python，然后用过arch，你可以考虑去豆瓣
<jusss> onlylove: 北京玩linux的人多不
<jusss> onlylove: 豆瓣那种公司，我这水平就不想了
<jusss> onlylove: 说真的，我打算去北京混了
<onlylove> jusss: 很多，你可以去豆瓣，不过豆瓣目前还没盈利，而且据说豆瓣的老板娘很迷信风水星座，所以经常搬家啥的
<jusss> onlylove: 去了也不知道能不能找到喜欢的工作
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便，你星座不好可能就是被拒的理由
<onlylove> jusss: 北京玩linux的很多
<jusss> onlylove: 我水瓶座
<onlylove> jusss: 不过废柴居多
<onlylove> jusss: 当然，也有当当 和madper之类的大牛
<jusss> onlylove: 我发现我简历都没啥写的
<jusss> onlylove: 工作经验没有 各种服务器软件没碰过，最近就用了点postfix dovecot nginx别的啥也没有
<onlylove> jusss: 没事，实在不行就写上实习经历啥的，反正你要找linux相关的，也就是北京广州
<jusss> onlylove: 我说我会配置xorg xterm fvwm这种也没用呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你这个还成，学学apache和nginx，然后差不多了
<onlylove> jusss: 这些不用提，他们不知道是啥
 * MeaCu1pa 啥都不会配,干活天天linux不知道在干啥
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你github上有不是配置文件呀
<jackness> onlylove:你还好吗？
<jackness> jusss: 你在忙什么呢？
<jusss> jackness: 找工作
<onlylove> jackness: 我还活着
<jackness> onlylove: 我问题解决了
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道lamp是咋回事，lanmp啥的就行
<jackness> onlylove: 安装了搜狗输入法就一切搞定了
<jackness> jusss: 你这么高的水平还需要找工作吗？
<jusss> jackness: 高你妹，在这里我的水平都是倒数的
<onlylove> jusss: 两个httpd，一个db的配置，哦，对了，自己编译一次，然后最好做个wordpress实践下php安装啥的，当然wordperss没啥技术含量，主要是那个能装的话php就好了
<jackness> jusss: 那这里谁的水平最高啊？onlylove吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 还有wordpress的伪静态啥的
<onlylove> jackness: 胡扯
<jackness> 谁发我的胡扯？
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 那都是多年前的老东西了家里现在没linux
<jusss> onlylove: 还是搞网站的活多？
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 清一色苹果了？
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 再说我也不碰那些能赚钱的Linux的东西的...
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: Windows...
<jackness> 苹果就那么好啊
<jackness> 贵的要死
<jackness> 买不起的
<jackness> 我觉得linux挺好的
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯，再就是，你琢磨下批量安装，puppet和pxe啥的，还有tftp，啥的，你这些知道就行，监控的话
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 那你工作都做啥？
<jackness> 我以后小孩 我就给装ubuntu
<onlylove> jusss: 监控无非就是cacti和nagios 再就是系统的 vmstat iostat uptime这些
<onlylove> jusss: 网络就是netstat
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 工作基本就是改改配置文件...
<onlylove> jackness: 首先，你得有个女朋友
<jackness> onlylove: 我已经有女朋友了，不过还没有碰过
<jusss> onlylove: 那python和php哪个试用点
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 什么软件的配置文件？高端大气的内核吗
<jackness> 我linux下ituns怎么用不了呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 我的意思是python
<onlylove> jusss: 不过现在写php的也不少
<onlylove> jackness: 那你还是别管你以后小孩的事情
<jackness> python是门好语言，现在很流行啊，豆瓣就是python写的
<onlylove> jackness: 万一你装了ubuntu，你未来媳妇发飙，你自己招呼
<jackness> onlylove: 我以后自己的孩子 我总要教育好吧，让它从小学linux，接触什么叫free software is not free beer;
<onlylove> jackness: 我说的你胡扯，我这边水平也是倒数的，和 jusss 不相上下
<onlylove> jackness: 还有，python流行好几年了
<jackness> onlylove: 难道是imadper水平最高吗？
<onlylove> jackness: 你居然无视当当壕
<onlylove> jackness: 还有ee神
<jackness> onlylove: 他们我不认识啊
<onlylove> jackness: 还有竹席，候总 MeaCu1pa
<jackness> onlylove: 我都不认识本人的
<onlylove> jackness: 你典型不想混了的
<onlylove> jackness: 还有 kandu 这种神龙见首不见尾的
<jackness> onlylove: 晕死，我最怕得罪人了，这里都是大神啊
<jackness> 我为全国九亿多农民代言，农民太苦了。
<jackness> 虚拟经济再出色，不能摧毁实体经济啊，农民太苦了
<onlylove> 我为全国毕业生代言，毕业生找工作太难了
<onlylove> 大学刚毕业，不能去学开挖掘机啊
<jackness> onlylove: 我毕业是09年，失业都无数次了
<onlylove> jackness: 我08年毕业，你要和我比?
<jackness> onlylove: 我一个英语专业毕业生跑过来学java编程，我可怜的一笔
<jackness> onlylove: 你计算机专业不愁饭吃
<onlylove> jackness: 你才计算机专业的
<jackness> onlylove: 我英语专业虽然达内培训过，不过很多公司看不上我
<onlylove> jackness: 你英语专业的，那些英文提示你看不懂？
<jackness> onlylove: 那你是什么专业的？
<onlylove> jackness: 英语好的人玩linux还不玩似的
<jackness> onlylove: 看的懂，但是专业术语还是一知半解
<onlylove> jackness: 电气自动化，听说过没
<jackness> onlylove: 我现在三系统运行，两个ubuntu，一个windows7
<onlylove> 不和你们闲扯，明天上班，睡觉去
<onlylove> jackness: 你蛋疼不
<jackness> onlylove: 这是个好专业 好像从单片机开始学习的
<onlylove> jackness: 做网络实验？
<onlylove> jackness: 鬼才从单片机开始，单片机都快毕业了
<jackness> onlylove: 我是看看GFW到底有多强
<onlylove> jackness: 比你想象的强
<jackness> onlylove: 那你们从什么开始 我硬件知识一塌糊涂
<jusss> jackness: 英语专业好，就是好，直接去国外论坛提问题，绝对比国内好
<jusss> jackness: 我英语要是有你那么好我也不愁找工作了
<jackness> jusss: 所以我一只翻墙，但是我经常被公司开除 特别是国企
<jusss> jackness: 为啥被开
<jackness> jusss: 翻墙有风险啊，政治态度会成问题
<jackness> jusss: 我的感觉就是我翻墙太多，然后支持占中，政治面貌不适合国企
<jusss> jackness: 英语好，看什么资料都不发愁
<jusss> jackness: 你多幸福还能进国企
<jackness> jusss: 大哥，对着一堆英文shell编程的东西，我也头大
<jackness> jusss: 干了几个月就被开除了，让我直接办理离职，气死我了
<Evanescense> test
<^k^> Evanescense:点点点.  00:04
<jusss> jackness: 英语好直接看manual呀，都 不用google 百度了
<jusss> 明天上班，睡觉，各位晚安
<yloves> test
<^k^> yloves:点点点.  00:29
<jackness> 大家早上好
<Evanescense> test
<^k^> Evanescense:点点点.  07:54
<luojie-dune>  Evanescense again
<Evanescense> luojie-dune: Morning
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-19
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/67168/adobe-flash-addresses-latest-vulnerability?p=1#comments
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Adobe Flash再曝危险漏洞：官方建议临时卸载 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 官方建议卸载什么鬼！
<lainme_> onlylove: 弃疗
<onlylove> lainme_: 人还没完全弃疗，只是让你临时卸载，给他们点时间补洞
<lainme_> onlylove: flash月月上新闻也是不容易
<senso-ji> 又漏洞了?
<onlylove> senso-ji: flash有漏洞多正常
<^k^> iMadper: 拜老板一个～整体聊的都是资本。。。
<onlylove> ^k^: 拜人机合一的K
<yunfan> senso-ji: 我怀疑html5委员会的人雇了一帮人 天天写flash攻击代码 呵呵
<senso-ji> yunfan: 不用html5的人, 攻击flash有多得很的利益动因
<onlylove_> yunfan: 微软咋不天天挖linux漏洞呢，你看水果漏洞都那么多了
 * lainme_ 更新gnome 3.18
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  11:01
<onlylove_> imtxc: tset
<cherrot> lainme_, 升级需谨慎
<cherrot> lainme_, 我的已黑屏
<onlylove_> cherrot: lainme_ 升级轻车熟路，黑屏了就换个de
<lainme_> cherrot: 死了应该还能原地复活
<cherrot> onlylove_ 赞赞赞
<senso-ji> lainme_: 我资瓷你
<imtxc> onlylove_: 早昂
<cherrot> lainme_, 我是私有catalyst驱动  kernel 4.2 跪了一次， gnome 3.18又跪了 我就静静的等修复等升级了
<senso-ji> cherrot: 你的kindle坏了没?
<cherrot> senso-ji, 满血复活了
<cherrot> senso-ji, 不影响我看小黄文
<senso-ji> cherrot: 想换有背光的, 但是用了四年一直好好的不坏
<lainme_> cherrot: 不敢装amd私有驱动，以前就经常停止响应。开源驱动用着也行
<cherrot> senso-ji, 你过来和我约个饭 假装丢我这就行了
<senso-ji> cherrot: 那我明天上午去融科找你
<senso-ji> cherrot: 吃融科楼里最贵的
<cherrot> lainme_, 我为了用opengl出图才装的  也是作死
<onlylove__> cherrot: 私有驱动每次升级都要重装，太麻烦
<cherrot> senso-ji, 刚想说来了请你吃饭 还好打字慢
<cherrot> %s/opengl/openCL/
<lainme_> 主要是catalyst问题太多，重装到没什么
<senso-ji> lainme_: amd新的内核驱动会要几个firmware, 否则直接停在那...
<cherrot> 唉  nvidia 是不是好些？
<onlylove__> cherrot: 台式机不知道，笔记本强烈不建议
<cherrot> onlylove_来说说nvdia 什么坑？
<senso-ji> amd的开源驱动不错, 官方搞得
<senso-ji> nv比较麻烦, 但是有cuda啥的
<senso-ji> 但我还是钟意intel 省电
<iMadper> test
<ubrl> iMadper:点点点.  11:07
<senso-ji> failed
<iMadper> test
<ubrl> iMadper:点点点.  11:07
<iMadper> 赞
<onlylove_> 人干事！
<onlylove_> 这么短时间丢了多少消息！
<onlylove_> 干活去
<onlylove_> cherrot: 反正就是禁用nouevau，然后各种折腾，还有，那个nvidia prime老实说不怎么好用，虽然我不用，就是试了下
<onlylove_> cherrot: 总之，那次装驱动的经历对我来说，已经不算折腾，算折磨了
<lainme_> 双显卡切换出来前，装N卡驱动还是很愉快的
<onlylove_> 是的
<iMadper> lainme_: +1
 * onlylove_ 觉得有必要把自己装显卡驱动的事情整理下
 * iMadper 我的电脑没有核显, 只有一个n卡, 驱动特别简单
<senso-ji> iMadper: lainme_ onlylove_ cherrot http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/802e31b8gw1ex5l6wjaupj20ku0b8dhf.jpg
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  11:14
 * onlylove_ 想知道苹果是怎么处理nv卡的水果机驱动
<imtxc> iMadper: test
<senso-ji> imtxc: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/802e31b8gw1ex5l6wjaupj20ku0b8dhf.jpg
<iMadper> senso-ji: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/683513/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 移动端:SUUNTO 颂拓 CORE 核心 SS020344000 户外运动腕表 2020元包邮（需砍价）_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<senso-ji> iMadper: 买不起
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 装穷
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 壕，送一个给我吧
<onlylove_> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早.
<ooOO_OOoo>  onlylove_ iMadper senso-ji  各位壕早
<yunfan> onlylove_: 微软现在在linux上有重大投资 怎么可能去攻击他
<lainme_> https://github.com/GNOME/bijiben 浅显易懂的拼音。。
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GNOME/bijiben · GitHub
<onlylove_> 虚拟机里面256内存的winxp 比8G内存的win7物理机快多了，简直不能忍
 * senso-ji 在用google keep
<senso-ji> iMadper: MangHuo 办公室现在有姑娘啊, 收敛点嘛
<iMadper> senso-ji: 疯了吧你, 这个电影很正常啊!
<senso-ji> 正常个鬼
<iMadper> senso-ji: 比很多其他话题干净多了!
<senso-ji> iMadper: MangHuo 说真的, 注意一点嘛... ...
<iMadper> senso-ji: 不带任何暗示
<iMadper> senso-ji: 只是个电影
<iMadper> senso-ji: 名字也很干净
<iMadper> senso-ji: 平日里算上你, 说话带各种暗示的比这个不干净的多了去了啊
<iMadper> senso-ji: 如果不是你一直提分级, 刚才我推荐的过程中有一丝一毫的不合适?
<senso-ji> =,=
<senso-ji> 每月一号新增假期, 于是我有计划了
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/0184971/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Red Hook Crit合作款！Timbuk2 Red Hook 双肩骑行包 $39.99 - 买个便宜货
<cherrot> iMadper, 矮油 竟然用本名 少见啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 是啊.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如法炮制 : 在医学院的一次实验考试中,学生们必须通过显微镜细看虱子、跳蚤和臭虫的腿部,辨认出这些寄生虫的标本:有一位学生一样也没认出来来。他离开实验室时,教授在后面喊道:"你还没告诉我你的名字呢。"那位学生回头,打开门,伸出他的腿。"那好吧,老师,"他反问
<^k^>  ─> 道:"你说我是谁?"
 * onlylove_ 觉得错过了啥
 * onlylove_ 发现四处都是鸡汤文和教条，恶心到吐
<iMadper> senso-ji: 我们的销售好可怜啊.
<senso-ji> iMadper: 是啊, 你还忍心忽悠他
<iMadper> senso-ji: 别的都可以, 说我不好好工作不行啊
<senso-ji> iMadper: 关键你骗他你要自己搞snappy 简直残忍
<iMadper> senso-ji: lol~ 它来的时候我正在看 http://www.linksys.com/hu/support-product?pid=01t80000003K7eCAAS  这个页面
<iMadper> senso-ji: 让我怎么破?
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  Linksys Official Support - Linksys EA6400 AC1600 Dual-Band Smart Wi-Fi Wireless Router
<MangHuo> iMadper: 壕
<MangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<senso-ji> iMadper: 跟他吃我会看浮士德苏浙汇么? .... ...
<iMadper> senso-ji: ... ...
<yunfan> 有人用tox不
<pocmon> yunfan
<pocmon> yunfan, linuxba里有
<pocmon> yunfan, 我也用，但最近qtox输入不了中文，又不想用别的版本，所以一直没有上
<senso-ji> http://www.wooyun.org/bugs/wooyun-2015-0147763
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  网易163/126邮箱过亿数据泄漏（涉及邮箱账号/密码/用户密保等） | WooYun-2015-147763 | WooYun.org
<ulot0> if [ $# -le 2 ]      这里面的这个$和＃号的意思分别是什么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好雷的字幕 : 《铜雀台》,导演叫"赵林山",主要其中一个叫"玉木宏"。 我到现在还以为是"赵本山""王力宏"呢！
<sasa> ulot0: 脚本参数的个数 $#
<ulot0>   sasa $可以理解为取出变量值，＃号是什么意思我一直没查到。
<sasa> ulot0: 你这样记就行了，$1表示第一个参数，$2表示第二个，就这样
<ulot0> sasa, 明白了，谢谢你
<onlylove_> 这几天傻乎乎的，三天两头犯低级错误
<wbchn> 怎么了？
<onlylove_> 不知道，大概是有段时间没接触，手生了
<Niac> 写代码前 把手放热水你泡熟了 就不会犯这种错误了
<onlylove> 热水不够最好是有个炉子啥的
<root2_> 大家好
<ubrl> root2_:点点点.  16:39
<root2_> 我是新手
<root2_> 怎么聊msn
<root2_> 。。。。
<root2_> 有人吗。。。。
<root2_> 啥？
<root2_> hello？
<root2_> 靠！
<iMadper> ...
<wbchn> ...
<iMadper> msn早就死了吧...
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 求助下，安装debian testing报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473369 使用debian-stretch-DI-alpha3-amd64-netinst.iso网络安装，安装完毕重启时报错如下（所选桌面环境为gnome）： 抓图1.png zz: l10x — 2015-10-19 16:52
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8370ebe0gw1ex67kgm1u8j20c88x3av1.jpg
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 上班呢...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 不好好干活
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 刷图
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 小心催老板开除你
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 擦，你上个毛班。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 老子也有工作啊啊
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 你今年年假还多不?
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 要不要跟我一起去越南玩?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 什么时候。
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 假不多了，大概就剩4,5天了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 月底?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 今年学车请了太多假了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 哦, 拿本了?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 估计不行
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 昂...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 恩，6月份就拿了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 开始摇号了啊?
<wbchn> 不多了还剩四五天？
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你跟你妹子去么。。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我妹子假期少
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我今年还有17天年假
<ooOO_OOoo> wbchn: 已经请了10几天了
<wbchn> 我们总共才六七天好吧。26号摇号？
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 年假壕
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我十二月份跟我妹子去大马
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 今年一共16天年假, 我还一次都没休过!!!
<ooOO_OOoo> wbchn: 摇个毛，都没钱
<wbchn> 这么多年假
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 简直模范员工.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你都赚钱了。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: ... 没赚到啊.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 让你老板给你加工资。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 你看我去的地方, 都是越南或者大马这种东南亚国家.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 没戏, 我老板也穷
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 都飞出国门了。。
<wbchn> 额，看样子不穷，一点也不压榨你们
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 比国内便宜.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我这都是在国内溜达的。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 别闹了, 马来西亚, 四星级酒店普通房间200, 行政房300.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你还不如带你妹子去棒子国呢。。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 五星级酒店, 普通房300
<wbchn> 爽歪歪
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 韩国多无聊啊
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 美女多。。 妹子喜欢啊。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 马来西亚便宜, 而且有我能负担得起的最好的海滩
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我妹子不喜欢韩国
<wbchn> 东南亚安全不
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 赞壕
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 马来西亚有全亚洲最美的落日.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 还有这么好的妹子。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 丹容亚路海滩, 全亚洲最美落日
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 哼, 截图发给你妹子去
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 赞！
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 关键是真便宜....
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 她的假不好请
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 你也可以带你妹子去, 5k/6k就够了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 她们忙
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 昂....
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 不过我可以问问她。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 他是contractor啊. 应该也是15天年假啊.
<iMadper> s/是/不是/
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 现在不是了
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 对啊, 应该有15天pto啊.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 难道还不让休了啊??
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 但是她们工作忙，不可能一次请连续超过3天的假
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我曹...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: http://zgshl.package.qunar.com/user/id=222825279&abt=a#tf=tejiaqunar
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 至少从现在到年会结束
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 北京出发马来西亚沙巴6天4晚自由行，3-5星酒店均可提供（赠送机场接送服务）-出境游-爱旅行
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 年会结束...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 这个太久了啊.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 也行, 你们配合元旦去呗
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 反正马来西亚暖和.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 也行 。
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我先给看下
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我得想办法把我的年假用光.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 对，不用也是作废
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我司政策渣, 只能带5天到第二年, 三月之前还得用了.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 坑。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 是啊.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 没事就带妹子出去玩去。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 不行, 我妹子假少
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 国企, 按照规定, 一年5天.
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 我打算先去越南, 越南旅途颠簸, 不适合带妹子去, 正好我自己去.
<onlylove> iMadper: 别闹，你15天知足吧，我一年就5天，过期作废
<hceasy> onlylove:
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 。。
<hceasy> onlylove: 猜猜上次丟手机的后续是什么
<iMadper> onlylove: 就不知足.
<onlylove> hceasy: 买新的了呗
<iMadper> onlylove: 就不知足!
<iMadper> onlylove: 就不知足!!!
<onlylove> 我擦，谁给我op，我要把不知足的踢一脚！
<hceasy> onlylove:  人家发了个钓鱼短信 她男友就把密码给人家了
<hceasy> onlylove:  然后她女友又花了几百块挂失了所有的信用卡
<onlylove> hceasy: 高大上
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 人家那个不知足的有 op
<onlylove> hceasy: 早就说直接买新的，哪那么多事
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 蓉蓉不在，当当也不在QAQ
<hceasy> onlylove: 然后我又听她女友在咆哮..... 跟我抱怨了很久 因为手机丢了后她女友就科普去了 知道钓鱼网站什么的. 但是她男友并不知情. 还在跟我抱怨 为何一直提交都是密码错误.
<onlylove> hceasy: 智商啊……
<hceasy> on
<hceasy> onlylove: http://www-appe-icloud.com/
<ubrl> hceasy: ⇪ 取标题 getaddrinfo: Name or service not known
<hceasy> 手机打开有效  挺像的 .
<onlylove> hceasy: 这都能点？
<onlylove> hceasy: 好歹把apple拼全了啊
<onlylove> hceasy: 算了，人不差钱
<onlylove> hceasy: 我等穷人不知道有钱人过什么日子
<hceasy> onlylove:  貌似一次有效 之前还能打开 现在挂了.
<onlylove> hceasy: 或者说，没人愿意骗我这种穷人
<onlylove> hceasy: 无所谓了，看地址就知道是啥了
<hceasy> 有深圳的么
<onlylove__> hceasy: 俩客户端都掉了，刚才说到那网址只能打开一次，其实我之前也见过一个仿冒的，然后在大屏显示器上图片分辨率不够，在左上
<hceasy> 哈哈
<onlylove_> 连续两天晚上睡不着，现在头疼的要死……
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • mldonkey的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473370 mldonkey原来用的好好的，换了个工作地点，上不了localhost:4080了。终端下启动显示configuration prevented mlnet to be started。要用force-start，但是我用force-start打开mlnet，还是不能登录localhost:4080,用telnet 127.0.0.1:4000也
<^k^>  ─> 连不上。。。。。。伤心中。。 大神给救救。 zz: <a href="ht
<cherrot> iMadper, 蛋蛋身材越来越好了啊
<cherrot> iMadper, 我都快有点动心了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nGCIAfAAAAGVYKdSKcIAALrEQAuDhwAAZV4100.jpg 跟我摔跤,你还嫩了点
<kandu> 我感觉蛋蛋危险了
<oO0> 有在线的朋友给说一下现在如何在大陆访问谷歌呀》？
<oO0> 有在线的朋友给说一下现在如何在大陆访问谷歌呀》？
<oO0^_^> hallo everybody.....
<oO0^_^> so but vpn
<oO0^_^> 关于VPN
<oO0^_^> 有没有免费得？
<oO0^_^> 我只是想用来更新一下谷歌浏览器版本
<roya> 优麒麟和搜狗发布搜狗输入法Linux版2.0版 新增双拼功能
<roya> 就没人吐槽 搜狗输入法的黑块问题吗
<ulot0> roya, 广告多，不用
<gebjgd> roya, fcitx路过
<roya> ulot0: 额,linux版有广告?在哪,我从没看过
<roya> gebjgd: fcitx?是要安装搜狗输入法前的一步
<gebjgd> roya, fcitx + googlepinyin
<gebjgd> roya, 国内公司的软件不碰
<ulot0> roya, 我用五笔，不用拼音
<roya> ulot0: 我还想用双拼呢,五笔入门的
<roya> gebjgd: 没办法,
<roya> gebjgd: 之前用搜狗也是不情愿
<roya> gebjgd: 但内置的貌似是ibus的拼音实在是打字慢
<ulot0> roya, 搜狗有LINUX下的五笔吗
<roya> ulot0: 没有
<roya> ulot0: 不过其他的fcitx和ibus应该有五笔
<roya> 关键是你们觉得搜狗的五笔和其他的比起来有什么好的地方
<roya> 刚又看新闻说163被爆了
<ulot0> roya, 我用的IBUS－极点五笔
<ulot0> roya, 听说是假的，只是撞库了
<gebjgd> roya, 内置？ fcitx google pinyin表示很快
<roya> ulot0: 我相信是真的,连找回的问题和答案都有了
<roya> ulot0: 你要不去试试?
<ulot0> fcitx我装了半天，后来没觉得没配到我想要的切换方式，浪费太多时间了，就删了
<roya> 其实内置的东西够用的话,谁也不想节外生枝啊
<ulot0> roya, 我也相信是真的。乌云的路人甲发布的，路人甲是有实力的一个家伙。
<gebjgd> roya, 什么叫内置？
<gebjgd> roya, 你用Ubuntu?
<roya> ulot0: 貌似网易类似的安全事故出过不少啊
<ulot0> 就是UBUNTU封包的就叫内置
<roya> ulot0: 是啊,ubuntu的 ..
<gebjgd> ulot0, roya 向来不用Ubuntu
<gebjgd> ulot0, roya unity那垃圾能用么
<roya> 一个系统不可能连个输入法框架都没有吧,这就是内置了
<roya> ulot0: 其实我也是光用不问其他,所以很久以后才知道原来我之前用的那个桌面环境就是叫unity
<roya> 折腾过桌面特效后就放弃了,转而追求效率和较低的资源消耗,用那个没特效的,叫什么2d的,还是觉得卡
<gebjgd> roya, 那么多DE呢
<ulot0> roya, 对的，只是这次让他们很丢面，我猜这次他们公关花了不少钱，要知道网易的邮箱一直声称达到国际EAL3＋标准
<roya> 晚上看起来这比较热闹啊,有两个人回话,之前ubuntu-cn这频道都死一般岑寂啊,害我一个用ubuntu的老跑隔壁archlinux去不讨好
<roya> ulot0: 网易这次这么大事故估计很多人不会再信任了吧,不过人都是健忘的,其他的网络公司也不见得好到哪去
<ulot0> roya, 这里一向很安静的，就我没事跟机器人UBER说说话，
<roya> 我刚就看到阮一峰发推,把QQ10年前监控的文章(还是在网易上的呢)挖出来了
<ulot0> roya, 只是期待通过这次事件，国内信息安全水准能有一个质的提高就谢天谢地了。
<roya> gebjgd: 是啊,DE多,有的选,你现在用什么de?
<gebjgd> roya, lxde + tint2
<roya> ulot0: 算了吧
<roya> ulot0: 不可能的事!
<ulot0> roya, 人，总在教训中成长
<roya> ulot0: 比这更大的事之前也发生过,现在还是一个样!关注乌云的随便上它微博一看,就会感慨,ca,这国内的网络还有安全可言吗?!
<roya> gebjgd: 给你三次机会看能不能猜中我用的de
<gebjgd> roya, 小白你慢慢玩吧
 * gebjgd 下班回家 吃晚饭
<ulot0> roya, 比N年前好了，要知道N年前随便扫一下可以扫出一大堆弱口令呢，有所期 待就好了，期待别太高，太高容易失望 。
<ulot0> 小白是谁
<roya> ulot0: 没,当热闹看了
<ulot0> roya, 估计没几天数据库就传上来了。到时候就可以看到了
<roya> ulot0: 到时候求分享^-^
<ulot0> roya, 希望抓得到，你抓到了也记得通知我
<ulot0> roya, 下了，bye
<halenrain> 。
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-20
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 请问各路大神，wine1.7和ubuntu 15.10的依赖关系解决了吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473376 想要装CS1.6，度娘说最好上wine1.7，结果出现问题，ubuntu15.10总也装不上，告诉我有依赖关系没有解决。 2015-10-19 11-21-55屏幕截图.png 貌似15.10系统里是libgphoto2-port12，而
<^k^>  ─> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa里头标明的是libgphoto2-port10。 请问各路大神咋办？ zz: fudaming — 2015-10-20 0:0 …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<gfxmode_> 早上好
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本电源问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473377 笔记本为联想昭阳系列E40-30，intel核心显卡。系统：linux mint 17.2 内核3.19 桌面mate 问题：点击关机后系统已经关闭，但是电源灯亮，电源未关闭，桌面停留在图标界面，只能强按电源键关闭电源。 按照
<^k^>  ─> 网上的一些方法，在/etc/default/grub中将GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"改为GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_D …
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 看昨天的log
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 准确点说是昨天半夜的
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 哦，不，不是半夜，是下班以后不久
<Niac> 说一句话 要解释两句
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 说的啥哦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 金牙 : 话说某天我到幼稚园实习时,与一个小朋友玩的正起劲。突然间．．我眼睛一瞄,看见他嘴里有颗金牙齿。我正惊讶的时候,此时只见他一脸正经的对我说:"老师！这要你很久不刷牙才办的到哟！ "
<MangHuo> senso-ji: 你用 pidgin 打 skype？
<gfxmode> pidgin打得了skype？
<yunfan> senso-ji: 快用 tox
<yunfan> senso-ji: http://tox.chat
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ Tox
<senso-ji> yunfan: no
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助：已经做好了LFS7.7系统，如何将做好的系统制作成livecd，用于后续一键安装到空白硬盘上？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473381 如题： 已经做好了LFS7.7系统，如何将做好的系统制作成livecd，用于后续一键安装到空白硬盘上？ 有点像第一次装系统。。（无
<^k^> tryit: 拜
<onlylove___> http://www.oschina.net/news/67238/win32-openssh-update
<ubrl> onlylove___: ⇪ 微软发布 OpenSSH for Windows 更新 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove_> yunfan: 听说网易邮箱中奖了
<iMadper> yuning: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68333650gw1ex6ke97thnj20h60jvjxl.jpg
<onlylove_> iMadper: 能看懂这字体也是牛人
<iMadper> onlylove_: 是的.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 看了半天，看出system和private
<iMadper> onlylove_: public get之类的都能看懂啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 第一眼看上去，岛国文？再看，不是
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我几乎都认出来了... 但是还是觉的蛋疼
<iMadper> MangHuo: http://www.mgpyh.com/recommend/0185148/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 国行8500，Dell/戴尔 U3415W 34英寸超大液晶 曲面屏 显示器$638 需用码 - 买个便宜货
<MangHuo> iMadper: è´µ
<iMadper> MangHuo: 34的曲面啊
<wbchn> 那日文字体是用日文做了个字体库吧，把英语字符用日文显示出来
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45854
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中国放松对西部数据收购日立存储的限制
<onlylove_> 以后真的只能买希捷了？
<senso-ji> onlylove___:  以后买ssd
<onlylove___> senso-ji: ssd不能买三丧
<onlylove___> senso-ji: 所以买toshiba还是intel？
<senso-ji> onlylove___: 现在买不起先不思考
<onlylove___> senso-ji: toshiba q和ocz还好吧？不是很贵，如果你不买大容量
<senso-ji> onlylove___: 都买不起...
<onlylove___> senso-ji: 你就装吧
<onlylove___> senso-ji: 自己看ocz arc100系列
<iMadper> onlylove: ocz的好.
<iMadper> onlylove: toshiba的阉割太厉害了
<onlylove__> iMadper: 好坏无所谓了 senso-ji说了，买不起
<iMadper> onlylove: ä½ ä¿¡?
<onlylove__> iMadper: 不信有用？
<onlylove__> iMadper: 反正他这么说的
<iMadper> onlylove_: 揭穿他啊
<onlylove_> 32bit的windows7 有没有pae补丁啊
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 大家的手机有没有过sudo apt-get upgrade?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473382 如题，结果如何??? zz: plasma2006 — 2015-10-20 13:30
<onlylove_> 补丁居然是换server的kernel……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 听说而已 我去校验了下 根本没有把我密码泄露 倒是把我以前的csdn泄露那密码来尝试破163的
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不，oschina一群人吵翻了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 而且乌云有这个报告
<onlylove_> yunfan: 而且网易自己也辟谣，所以我觉得这事可能是真的
<wbchn> 有没有裤子拿出来打打网易的脸？
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • apache2 /usr/sbin/apache2路径问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473383 一般where is apache daemon binary 是/usr/sbin/apache2吗？ 如图：is not defined是什么意思呢？ syntax error online 74 of /etc/apache2/apache2.cnnf zz: orangecoca — 2015-10-20 13:46
 * senso-ji 没有163账户~
<wbchn> 厉害
<wbchn> 我有好几个
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我是说他们是靠从已有的数据暴力破搞定的
<wbchn> 撞库？
<wbchn> 跟年前的12306一样做法？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 其实不管你用什么方法 关键是要提供数据给我验证 而不是发个文章 然后说细节已经通知厂商了
<senso-ji> yunfan: 见过撞库密保问题的?
<yunfan> senso-ji: 有密保么 ？
<yunfan> senso-ji: 这只是乌云那个报告的说法吧 有没有数据拿出来验证呢
<onlylove__> yunfan: 真拿出数据来，估计网易要强制用户重置密码了
<onlylove__> yunfan: 还有密保，安全码
<onlylove__> 还有二级密码
<yunfan> onlylove__: 既然如此 那就是空口无凭了  等下我也去注册个账户 然后在乌云上发个报告说我发现了腾讯邮箱的大漏洞 详情已通知厂商 你看可好？
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你要这样，当我没告诉你，你可以随便去乌云发，看看有人验证你不
<yunfan> onlylove__: 反正我要数据
<onlylove__> yunfan: 等下次我发现了给你
<onlylove__> yunfan: 你无非是对那个bt种子有兴趣
<yunfan> onlylove__: 对的
<yunfan> onlylove__: 腾讯上次那个群数据库泄露真的很有用 我发现了不少同学的秘密关系
<yunfan> onlylove__: 要是哪天搞到微信的朋友圈私聊这种东西 那就更爽了
<wbchn> 腾讯那库老了点，的确是找到很多群和真实姓名
<yunfan> 关键是知道了他们的小圈子
<onlylove__> yunfan: 我现在反而怕知道那些小圈子什么的
<lainme_> yunfan: 目前只有这个 http://pastebin.com/NHCXEfMH
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<onlylove> yunfan: 你知道，要是有很多背着你的秘密曝光，真的很让人恶心，只能说，如人饮水冷暖自知
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，这样说不合适，反正就是……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我还是继续当鸵鸟好一点
<gfxmode_> 啊哈，捡了一个HighPower牌的电源适配器，12V 6A
<onlylove> pastbin都看不了，是被墙了，还是我司的墙活腻了
<gfxmode_> onlylove: 被墙了，好像。深圳长宽无法访问
<lainme> 学院竟然要举办咖啡周
<onlylove> 学生真幸福……
<gfxmode_> s/幸/性
<onlylove__> gfxmode_: 信不信分分钟pia飞你，我只是羡慕她们有咖啡周而已
<gfxmode_> onlylove__: 嗯
<onlylove__> gfxmode_: 还有，这频道有妹子，自己说话自己注意
<gfxmode_> 请教一个问题，笔记本的S/PIDF如何关闭，且重启后不失效？
<gfxmode_> S/PDIF
<onlylove___> 没那种设备，没法帮你
<gfxmode_> 嗯好，谢谢
<onlylove__> 不过给你个笨办法，就是把关闭脚本写到自启动里面
<gfxmode_> onlylove__: S/PDIF是音频激光输出口，有的电脑有这个功能，开启后，耳机孔是红光。我试了下用amixctrl还是什么命令关不掉、配asound也没作用。
<gfxmode_> 我试试把lib32-pulse的东西删掉，我是装了skype后才发现这个问题的
<iMadper> gfxmode_: 光关不掉. 声音能禁掉.
<gfxmode_> iMadper: 光可以手动关掉的，用alsamixer命令可以手动关掉；只是机器重启后，红光又出来了
<onlylove___> gfxmode_: 这个接口我知道，我见过那种东西
<yuning> iMadper, 我电脑上红光可以用 "amixer set IEC958,16 off" 关掉
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦? 那就是可以
<onlylove___> iMadper: 圈错人了
<gfxmode_> yuning: NICE，我这边用你的命令生效了
<yuning> ;)
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • mysql的information_schema是干吗的表  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473384 开了慢查询日志后发现查询最慢的前20里边好几个都是这个表的操作。 information_schema 这表是干吗的？能删掉么？ 或者能优化么？ zz: 墨白歮 — 2015-10-20 14:30
<onlylove> 硬盘用久了就咯吱吱响
<tryit> iMadper, 你现在用的是哪种耳机？
<yggds> hello
<ubrl> yggds:点点点.  14:53
<yggds> 我想问个问题
<yggds> EasyBCD安装Ubuntu时停在了Generating locales那里
<yggds> 怎么办
<onlylove_> 重新装呗，不行就别用easybcd了
<yggds> 试过了，
<yggds> u盘装提示 /init： line7: can't open /dev/sr0
<senso-ji> tryit: 贵的那种
<tryit> senso-ji, ……
<onlylove_> 你优盘怎么做的
<senso-ji> tryit: 高管
<tryit> senso-ji, 霸气侧露
<senso-ji> tryit: 我说的是他
<yggds> UltraISO做的
<senso-ji> 我的blog被认证了?
<tryit> senso-ji, 你们都漏
<senso-ji> adam8157.info
<senso-ji> http://adam8157.info
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ Adam's
<senso-ji> ubrl: 乖
<ubrl> senso-ji, 谢谢你的称赞。  15:02
<lainme> senso-ji: 恭喜
<tryit> senso-ji, 速度有点慢。。服务器在国外？
<senso-ji> lainme: 潜伏者蓝莓
<senso-ji> tryit: over heroku over amazon ec2
<tryit> Sean_Wang, 高大上
<senso-ji> 穷, 只能用免费的
<tryit> cc senso-ji
<senso-ji> iMadper: 交税好开心
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统重装的一个小问题－应UBUNTU－CN频道要求的截图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473385 问题描述：原来装的是UBUNTU，后来因为某此原因进行重装，将原有分区删除，然后重新分区，分区大小与原系统一样，选择进行格式化，继续下一步，在输入用户名和
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 你又买啥了，交税
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 刚办公室在聊个人所得税
<yunfan> lainme: 太少了
<MangHuo> test
<ubrl> MangHuo:点点点.  16:10
<MangHuo> yunfan: 你的 linode 的机房在什么地方呢
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/37272.html 软字的N种读法----有点黄哦 : 软字的n种读法----有点黄哦 语文课,老师在黑板上写下"软",然后让大家拼读 男生齐喊:日完---软。 老师说:男生发音不标准请女生补充。 女生齐喊:日完俺---软。 班长纠正说:日五晚---软。 老师不耐烦了,
<^k^>  ─> 厉声纠正道:正确的拼读应是---日五晚俺---软。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 囧到爆,有特么这么安慰人的么 : 有个朋友养条狗,八年了,情感深厚,狗狗突然生病了,花了不少钱,仍不治身亡。她悲痛欲绝,好久缓不过劲来,我安慰她:"狗狗先走了,也是好事,设想一下,要是你先走了,丧家之犬岂不更可怜！ "
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 局域网配置(关于无线,有线网卡同时运行)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473389 一台装有ubuntu14.04的笔记本,有有线和无线两个网卡,有线+另一台win7电脑+交换机成一个局域网,无线+路由器成一个局域网(可上网), 数据包传递也开启了,网关等参数确定无
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 使用wine安装TheBrain7/PersonalBrain7  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473390 $wine TheBrain.exe fixme:process:GetProcessWorkingSetSize (0xffffffff,0x73e91c,0x73e920): stub fixme:win:RegisterDeviceNotificationA (hwnd=0x14ab08, filter=0x93e6dc,flags=0x00000001) returns a fake device notification handle! fixme:win:UnregisterDevi
<^k^>  ─> ceNotification (handle=0xcafecafe), STUB! fixme:win:RegisterDeviceNotificationA (hwnd=0x14ab08, filter=0x93e678,flags …
<alian> ...
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • uGet下载的文件名乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473391 rt。 浏览器是firefox，下载调用uGet（aria2），速度各方面挺好。唯一不爽的是，下载的文件名中如果含有中文，则显示成乱码，比如: Linux%E4%B8%AD%E6.7z。 请大家指教，感谢！ zz: aerowolf — 2015-10-20 21:
<^k^>  ─> 34
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<^k^> 新  软件和文档翻译 • 在翻译《Ardour 4 初学者教程》时发现Book Sprint（文卷争先）和FLOSS Manuals（补螺丝手册）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473392 最近在学习和翻译 《Ardour 4 初学者教程》 ，这过程中，查找资料时，发现有两个有趣的东西： Book Sprint 文卷争先、书籍冲刺 ，汇
<^k^>  ─> 集一组专家在3 - 5天编写完成一本书的活动，请参考 http://www.booksprints.net/about/ FLOSS Manuals …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 想在ubuntu下安装 gcc，但是按照网上的步骤无法进行下去  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473394 大家好， 想在ubuntu下安装gcc，但是按照网上的步骤无法进行， 本来是要求安装时：vim）打开命令行运行sudo apt-get install vim，接下来需要输入管理员密码，但是这
<^k^>  ─> 时候不管我怎么敲击键盘，界面上都没有字符弹出来，求解这是怎么回事？不胜感激！ …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-21
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 英國政府踢開微軟 Office 套件 採用 LibreOffice  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473395 http://news.softpedia.com/news/uk-gover ... 4919.shtml UK Government Kicks Out Microsoft Office and Adopts LibreOffice zz: poloshiao — 2015-10-21 8:01
<colaman>  /topic
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 害羞的美女 : 一兄弟上厕所,结果误入女厕,进去之后发现没有小便池,感觉不对,幸好女厕内没有人。 他便若无其事地走出来,正在开门的时候,遇到一美女进来,那美女和他打一照面,脸一红,头一低,转身钻男厕去了。
<onlylove> yunfan: 听说最近大数据开始玩spark？
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<wbchn> spark 已经大面积用，烂大街了
<onlylove> ヾ(｡｀Д´｡)什么时候的事情
 * onlylove 突然觉得外面的世界好可怕
<Niac> 不懂的事情最可怕
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • ubuntu phone系统能支持MediaTek MT6795 (Helio X10)吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473396 红米note2配置 标准版 MTK X10 八核 2.0 GHz处理器 高配版 MTK X10 八核 2.2 GHz处理器 Power VR G6200 图形处理器 1920 x 1080分辨率，400PPI 支持802.11a/b/g/n/ac 协议，支持 2.4/5GHz 双频WiFi 2GB极速
<vcoinminer> hi. 請問我如何設置 ufw 允許多個電腦(同個ip)連線呢？ 我設了 allow from ip 但是只有一臺電腦可以連進去，其他的都貌似被擋掉。是否因為 mac address 不同?
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • pcie无线网卡挑槽  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473397 只要 x16_1 可用，lspci 有果，还能正常上网。 x1_1、x1_2、x16_2 都不行，lspci 无果。 zz: 建客 — 2015-10-21 11:09
<senso-ji> cherrot: http://jandan.net/2015/10/20/standing-desks-bullshit.html
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪  久坐不宜？站着办公也没什么卵用 - 健康 - 煎蛋
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 久坐久站都不是啥好事情
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 过犹不及，古人都知道的事情
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 使用Java做图形界面的应用的英文字体过小且不清晰的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473398 系统版本Ubuntu 14.04，Unity 使用Java做图形界面的程序，比如MATLAB等，其字体都是又小又不清晰。 一共尝试了三种方法： 第一种： Code: $ sudo apt-get install xfonts-10
<^k^>  ─> 0dpi xfonts-75dpi gsfonts-X11 gsfonts-other 重启之后没有作用 第二种： 依据网上( http://www.webupd8.or …
<senso-ji> cherrot: 快把贵司reception介绍给我
<cherrot> senso-ji, 结婚了啊
<senso-ji> cherrot: 不像话
<cherrot> senso-ji, 你这是斩人失败求安慰？
<senso-ji> cherrot: 泥奏凯
<kandu> senso-ji: 19:02 < cherrot> iMadper, 蛋蛋身材越来越好了啊
<senso-ji> kandu: 这是什么时候的log...
<kandu> senso-ji: 19:02 < cherrot> iMadper, 我都快有点动心了
<cherrot> kandu, 赞
<cherrot> senso-ji, 来包养我
<senso-ji> cherrot: 泥奏凯, 我穿着外套呢那天, 你能看见个鬼
<cherrot> senso-ji, 妹子打几分？
<senso-ji> cherrot: 哪个? 腾讯?
<cherrot> senso-ji, 卧槽 看来你这两天约了不少啊
<cherrot> senso-ji, 嗯啊 腾讯这个几分
<senso-ji> cherrot: 没, 我在想你问的是贵司前台还是谁
<senso-ji> cherrot: 拒绝打分
<onlylove_> kandu: 你果然把那天log翻出来了
<cherrot> senso-ji, 我司前台也就6分吧
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 就是昨天我让你看的那段
<onlylove_> cherrot: 求介绍
<senso-ji> cherrot: 贵司前台我觉得很好, 不止6
 * cherrot 果然你们都是人妻向
<onlylove_> cherrot: 喵咪咪的，6分的不要要4分的不成？人8分的也看不上你不是
<cherrot> onlylove_ 用过oracle之后 我觉得所有的脏话都不足以形容这家公司和这家公司的产品
<pocmon> 这么严重
 * cherrot 我竟然都傻逼到去搜如何导入oracle数据库 WTF
<yunfan> onlylove_: 是的  许多人都是 spark了
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求助，查找文件夹，若文件夹大于某一值，则删除文件夹中的文件，如何实现  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473399 用du -sm * 查找出文件夹的大小，以M为单位，大于100M，则删除文件夹中的内容，如何实现 zz: zuiqiangzhe — 2015-10-21 12:49
<onlylove_> cherrot: oracle的问题，你骂也没用，就算oracle现在倒闭了，也还有一堆遗留系统，会用很久
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 然而你的电源都没有还
<MangHuo> 这个还留着用呢
<senso-ji> MangHuo: 我说砖头
<MangHuo> senso-ji: 我知道啊，另一台机器得用它
<senso-ji> cherrot: 你住哪个小区来着?
<qbak> hi
<ubrl> qbak:点点点.  14:16
<cherrot> senso-ji, 西王庄
<cherrot> senso-ji, 约吗
<senso-ji> cherrot: 我就是问问, 以前一个同事也住那
<EA6400> cherrot: 他就是想约, 不好意思承认.
<EA6400> cherrot: 你抓紧点儿.
<cherrot> EA6400, 没给钱呢 干嘛抓紧
<cherrot> EA6400, nick 君
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> 尼玛，又要上班了，好累
<nyfair> 不想上班了，卖房子卖房子
<EA6400> cherrot: 乖.
<EA6400> nyfair: 5w以下我买
<nyfair> EA6400: 5w租一个月还差不多
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 银行家与狗 : 一个农民去一家银行申请贷款被拒绝后,他的狗突然咬了银行家一口,不料,狗又转身咬了旁边的一个顾客。 银行家很奇怪,就说:你的狗咬我可以理解,但...? 农民说道:我也不太清楚,可能它想除去嘴里的臭味吧！
<EA6400> MangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/687243/   senso-ji
<ubrl> EA6400: ⇪ HP 惠普 Spectre x360 13-4003dx 13.3英寸触屏 笔记本电脑（i7-5500u/8GB/256GB SSD）官翻版 $749.99（含税约￥5300）有晒单_ADORAMA优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<senso-ji> EA6400: 你倒是买啊
<EA6400> senso-ji: 没钱...
<EA6400> senso-ji: 我不用买了啊
<EA6400> senso-ji: 我30秒编译一个通用内核
<EA6400> senso-ji: 写rust够了
<EA6400> senso-ji: 不需要再买了.
<senso-ji> EA6400: 而我买不起~ 准备继续用x230
<EA6400> senso-ji: 昂.
<FlyMeToTheMoon> hello
<ubrl> FlyMeToTheMoon:点点点.  15:36
<FlyMeToTheMoon> 早知道起个短点的名字了
<onlylove__> gebjgd: ip暴露了
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 不怕
<MangHuo> senso-ji: cpufreq-info no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU 这样的话就不能玩了？
<senso-ji> MangHuo: intel_pstate
<cherrot> EA6400, 30s 编译一个generic内核？
<senso-ji> cherrot: xeon啊
<EA6400> cherrot: .
<EA6400> cherrot: 双路E5
<cherrot> EA6400, soga。。
<cherrot> EA6400, 双路的机器曾被numa搞疼过
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15526.html 烤牛鸡鸡 : 去华师大后门吃烧烤,烧烤摊前有一广告上书三行大字: 烤 牛肉串 鸡腿 鸡心 偶旁边一NB的MM很大声的读到:"烤牛鸡鸡！ "
<senso-ji> EA6400: cherrot MangHuo 你们用 tmuxinator 么?
<EA6400> senso-ji: 不用.
<EA6400> senso-ji: 我用byobu啊.
<cherrot> senso-ji, 没听过  这是个啥
<cherrot> what is tmuxinator
<senso-ji> cherrot: 预设tmux的windows和panes
<senso-ji> cherrot: 一键打开工作环境
<cherrot> senso-ji, soga  不用  随开随关
<senso-ji> 炸裂啊!!!!
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助 13.04 更新及升级  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473404 好久没用ubuntu了，系统还是13.04版，今天开来用发现软件和系统都更新不了 总是提示让我确认网络连接。可我明明能上网啊。源也换了好几个还是不好用。 好久没玩论坛差点忘了怎么上传附件了
<^k^>  ─> PS：ee大婶能不能来拯救下我呢 zz: 内存不足 — 2015-10-21 18:35
<alian> 冒泡
<ulot0> irc改名字的命令是哪个
<ulot0> ubrl, 改名字的命令你知道吗？
<ubrl> ulot0, 不，我不知道。  19:00
<ulot0> ubrl, 你怎么啥都不知道？
<ubrl> ulot0, 这是很好的信息。  19:01
<ulot0> ubrl, 你比我还笨
<ubrl> ulot0, 这是否让你觉得自己高人一等？  19:01
<ulot0> ubrl, 你又不是人，何谈高人一等？
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  19:02
<ulot0> ubrl, 你就会睡觉！
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  19:03
<ulot0> ubrl, 起床吃饭了！
<ubrl> ulot0,
<pocmon> 这二个人，怎么感觉是自已和自己玩呢？
<alian> 不知道诶
<alian> 或许是QQ的那种自动回复机器人。。。
<ulot0> 哈哈
<ulot0> 看不到我说话的对像吗？是ubrl
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请教，为什么没有ubuntu14.10的源呢，utopic  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473405 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ 我的版本是14.10，apt-get update就是找不到utopic的源，为什么？ deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic main restricted universe multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu/ utopic-security main restricted universe multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ <!--
<ubrll> ubrl,hello
<ubrll> ubrl, hello
<vickycq> driftnet, hello
<driftnet> vickycq, haha
<driftnet> ubrl, 还在睡啊
<ubrl> driftnet,
<driftnet> vickycq, bye
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • sudo apt-get update无法更新  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473407 这是结果信息 [sudo] password for alleria: 忽略 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006 trusty InRelease 命中 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006 trusty Release.gpg 忽略 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com utopic InRelease 命中 http://archive.ubun
<^k^>  ─> tukylin.com:10006 trusty Release 忽略 &lt
<root____2> alian
<root____2> ls
<alian> ？
<alian> 啥事啊？
<root____2> 刚用这东西，不太懂，不好意思。
<alian> = =
<alian> 我第一次用这软件也没这么傻==
<root____2> 终端有点奇怪
<alian> 咋了？
<alian> 用的什么发行版？
<alian> deepin还是debian还是ubuntu
<root____2> debian
<Any_where> 手机上chroot的debian
<alian> = =
<alian> 怎么奇怪了- -
<Any_where> 终端的宽度不对，显示有问题。
<alian>  - -
<Any_where> 还有人吗？
<colaman> 有人能讲解下apache的具体学习吗，谢谢
<Any_where> apache哪方面？服务器配置，运维？
<cherrot> colaman, web server?  nginx吧 文档更清晰
 * CyrusYzGTt 我宣布--------------已经转换为 debian 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt11-1+deb8u5 (2015-10-09) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> 从fedora 阵营，走了， 因为有时不太稳定，，
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于linux安装arm-linux-gcc中安装兼容库出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473408 我的linux的ubuntu版本为14.04LTS，我在Home里面下载了arm-linux-gcc-4.4.3，在http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/afd8f4de4deea434e286e994.html这个网址看方法 打开终端，输入 sudo tar xvzf arm-linux-gcc-4.4.3.
<Any_where> 有人吗？
<ubrl> Any_where:点点点.  22:52
<Any_where> 点什么？
<gebjgd> Any_where, 干嘛 有话就说
<gebjgd> Any_where, root党 你好
<gebjgd> FreeBirdLjj, 免费鸟鸟李鸡鸡
<Any_where> gebjgd 我的名字不是root吧
<gebjgd> Any_wher1, Any_wher1 (~root@116.28.109.205) has joined
<gebjgd> Any_wher1, 你说呢   高手
<Any_where> 大家有没有ngrok1.7的源码呀？
<gebjgd> Any_where, https://ngrok.com/download
<ubrl> gebjgd: ⇪ ngrok - download
<Any_where> 官网只有2.0的，源码在github上也只有2.0的，我找了好久1.7的都找不到。
<gebjgd> Any_where, 那就用2.9
<gebjgd> Any_where, 那就用2.0
<Any_where> gebjgd,国内的ngrok只支持1.7版本的，2.0要翻墙用官网的服务器，那速度，你懂的。
<gebjgd> Any_where, https://github.com/inconshreveable/ngrok/releases
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Releases · inconshreveable/ngrok · GitHub
<gebjgd> Any_where, https://github.com/inconshreveable/ngrok/archive/1.7.tar.gz
<ubrl> ⇪ t: type=application/x-gzip
<Any_where> 大哥真乃神人也！！感谢！！
<gebjgd> Any_where, 你google下不就行了
 * gebjgd 下班回家吃饭
<onlylove> 这边都11点半了
<Any_wher1> 我只在git上找了一下，忘了Google了，汗。
<gebjgd> Any_wher1, git上有release啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 5点半了
 * gebjgd 回家
<Any_wher1> 5点半，什么时区？晕了
<oo00> ！
<oo00> !
<oo00> bye
<uuair_> 我的服务器突然自己重启了
<uuair_> 应该看什么日志找问题呢？
<uuair_> 9点多的时候重启的
<uuair_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12886865/
<uuair_> 这个是message里面的
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-22
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 16.04 取名為 Xenial Xerus  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473412 1. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... nial-Xerus Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Is Codenamed The Xenial Xerus 2. http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-1 ... 5026.shtml Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to Be Called Xenial Xerus 3. http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives
<^k^>  ─> /1479 All of these are coming
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 归档管理器 临时文件 在哪里？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473414 归档管理器 临时文件 在哪里？打开备份文件失败，一下就把系统盘符沾满了。。。 zz: cadbc — 2015-10-22 9:49
<o0O> 大家好
<ubrl> o0O:点点点.  09:58
<o0O> 大家好
<ubrl> o0O:点点点.  09:58
<o0O> 现在哪种办法是FQ的有效方法 ？
<o0O> 或者说大家都在用哪种方法 ？？？
<o0O> gaogent 这个方法 我现在都不知道好不好使了  连code.goole.com也上去，看不到这个项目的情况了
<vickycq> xx-net
<vickycq> googlecode 已关闭
<o0O> xx-net ？？ 名字就是这个么？
<o0O> 我度一下
<wbchn> code.google.com 上项目基本上迁完了，还有什么项目在用么？
<o0O> so good
<o0O> xx-net is good
<o0O> code.g.com 为什么不用了？？  这不是挺好的集散地么？
<o0O> 还有一个叫openfetion的项目在这个上面呢  都不知道变成什么样了
<wbchn> 两三年了，大部分迁到github上，也有迁到bitbucket上的
<wbchn> sourceforge用的也有
<wbchn> 飞信web api变来变去，记得作者早已不维护了
<wbchn> 项目已经停止维护，但是始终欢迎有人来接手。
<wbchn> Fetion is an IM provided by China Mobile, with features like text chat, voice call, file sharing, etc.
<wbchn> Openfetion is an opensource client of Fetion with limited features. It's small and fast, and is better in look.
<wbchn> 飞信是中国移动开发的一种即时聊天协议，支持文本聊天、语音聊天和文件共享等功能。
<wbchn> Ofetion 是飞信协议的开源实现，提供协议库 libofetion，GTK+ 客户端 openfetion 和命令行客户端 cliofetion。目前仅支持部分必须功能，简洁轻快，界面美观。
<wbchn> 欲知更多信息，请访问：http://basiccoder.com/openfetion
<ubrl> wbchn: ⇪ basic coder » openfetion cli功能开发手记
<wbchn> 时间是什么时候？
<ubrl> wbchn: define:时间 |时间|校对. 您的本地电脑|时间|：06 : 47 : 55. 标准北京|时间|的实时查询，与国家授时 中心标准|时间|同步更新，确保现在北京|时间|的准确性。 便于您的对电脑、手表、手机 等 ...
<o0O> wbchn,  这个项目有兴趣接手不？
<o0O> wbchn, :我是说openfetion
<wbchn> 没有，我现在用电信号码
<o0O> 呵呵呵   这个回复牛
<o0O> 呵
<cherrot> 飞信竟然还在？
<wbchn> 我这边可以export到github，然后转给你
<o0O> 恩  还在  现在还不错  市场的反应也不错
<o0O> 关键是在PC上发免费
<o0O> wbchn:  不用这样   这个样子我有最终的源码
<wbchn> 当年玩黑莓的时候可以集成到短信系统菜单，那样方便
<o0O> 原来一直想做了的  只是实力不济
<o0O> 恩？？？ 黑莓的哪个型号可以实现这个？？
<o0O> 我现在用黑莓的Q10
<o0O> BB10 OS
<halenrain> 怎么查看gcc编译过的linux程序的gcc编译选项
<o0O> 现在有没有开源的微信 on linux 实现  或者是 客户端？
<halenrain> 米有
<o0O> 不能查看
<wbchn> 原来的时候是 4.2 版本的可以
<wbchn> 后面没再买BB，也就没继续关注了
<o0O> wbchn: 你指黑莓的操作系统是4.2的时代时？
<wbchn> 嗯，fetion主要是抓包分析耗时间
<o0O> 现在可别买这个  真的   不论它咋便宜  怎么忽悠
<o0O> 血和钱的教训呐
<wbchn> 当初作者放弃也是这个原因，v1的api经常变，后来变了v2版本，还没有统一的接口
<wbchn> 只用来电话短信还是很合适的
<wbchn> 最喜欢那全键盘的物理键，发短信完全盲打，比这触摸屏的不知道舒服了多少
<o0O> 这样啊    不太了解！  我一直想接手这个项目来着
<o0O> 是盲打    Q10现在就在我的手边   唉  怎一个愁字了得
<o0O> 飞信的协议怎么变  还能有webqq变得快、狠？
<o0O> pidgin-lwqq  这个项目相当不错
<o0O> 无奈前几天作者参加工作了   这个项目停止维护了  唉
<o0O> 人才还是在学校里的时候 比较有意义   在社会上都会被同化到金钱、利益、时间层面上来
<o0O> 呵呵
<halenrain> o0C:为什么不能查看？
<o0O> 个人感觉 ^_^
<o0O> 我在网上也按你的题目搜索了一下  没有这样的条目都
<halenrain> o0C:不是还没stripped吗
<o0O> 这个真心不懂
<o0O> 我是软件使用层面   在软件制作层面几乎没有经验  呵呵 帮不到你
<wbchn> webqq 现在不维护了，所以。。。
<wbchn> pidgin-lwqq 之前用的时候总登陆失败，现在webqq只能通过扫码登陆，没试 lwqq还能登陆不
<wbchn> openfetion 怎么下载不了呢，被清掉了？
<vickycq> xxnet 扫描算法不错
<vickycq> 打不死的小强
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45882
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 为避免湾区昂贵租金而住在卡车内的Google雇员
<lainme> 集装箱房屋？
<onlylove_> lainme: 卡车，集装箱估计不让放停车场
<onlylove_> 真TM的扯，以前迟到18次不通知我，现在迟到13次通知我
<lainme> wbchn: lwqq不能登录了
<Any_where> lwqq是什么？
<ubrl> Any_where: define:lwqq pidgin-|lwqq| - a pidgin plugin based on |lwqq|, a excellent safe useful library for webqq protocol.
<wbchn> 我估计也是，因为现在只能扫码登陆
<onlylove_> 弄一个二维码识别软件，直接抓取页面上的二维码如何
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 我的samba共享文件夹的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473415 １、在配置文件中添加内容： [global] security = user [xwp001] comment = my share dir path = /home/xwp/share1 browseable = yes writable = yes 2、重新启动smbd 共享文件夹可以使用，但是使用smbstatus查看，出现 以下
<^k^>  ─> 问题 ： xwp@xwp-LenovoProduct:~$ smbstatus Samba version 4.1.6-Ubuntu PID Username Group Machine ----------------- …
 * cherrot 困困困
<EA6400> cherrot: 睡睡睡
<cherrot> EA6400, 哎呀 现在看到你就想到大白 就想到枕头 就想到睡
<Any_where> 胖出风格来了？
<onlylove_> cherrot: EA6400 和大白啥关系？
<onlylove_> cherrot: 为什么你看到他会想到大白
<cherrot> onlylove 他胖啊
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我不记得他胖啊，貌似jiero给他p过照片，我见过
<EA6400> onlylove_: 给你点赞!
<nyfair> 麻痹，我司已彻底沦落成外包公司了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 牛牛，求指点明路
<EA6400> nyfair: 我组也是做外包的.
<nyfair> EA6400: 跟我做小黄油吧，我包你吃住
<EA6400> nyfair: 不要...
<nyfair> EA6400: 那给我介绍几个廉价劳动力啊
<lainme> 2k/月？
<EA6400> nyfair: 没有啊...
<EA6400> nyfair: 现在都去开挖掘机了啊
<EA6400> nyfair: 推土机, 吊车
<tryit> EA6400, :)
<EA6400> tryit: :-)
<EA6400> MangHuo: senso-ji: 湖大是湖南大学，评论里面说湖北大学、湖州大学好歹还有湖字。但是居然有人连福州大学都来了，真心不能忍了。
<onlylove_> 湖大单独给湖南大学不太公平，至少湖北大学不愿意
<onlylove_> 叫湘大就没意见了吧？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 没明路，没见互联网寒冬呢，度娘都不要社招了
<EA6400> onlylove: 还有福州大学呢啊!
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有，我司迟到一分钟扣一小时工时
<onlylove_> nyfair: 然后我想了下，今天迟到了35分钟，反正也就扣一小时
<EA6400> onlylove: 话说中大也分不清是中南大学还是中山大学.
<onlylove_> EA6400: 所以只能看说话人的地区了
<onlylove_> http://www.kayac.com/team/tei-you
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove_> 我发现这个公司的职员介绍网页有点意思
<onlylove_> 特别是翻页方式
<onlylove_> ubrl: 蠢bot，我都能打开的网页你居然打不开
<ubrl> onlylove_, 我知道你是什么样，但我也是。  14:42
<nyfair> onlylove: 别吓我
<nyfair> onlylove: 这年头还有上下班打卡的？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 吓你有钱么？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 啊啊啊，社会麽麽黑
<Any_where> 社会一直很复杂
<onlylove_> nyfair: 让我郁闷的是，我今天下班还要专程帮人去看一电脑上不了网的扯淡问题，我昨天才装的网卡驱动，而且昨晚上刚测试的好的
<onlylove_> 我现在只想吐槽，realtek无线芯片破事真多
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛告诉我，windows为啥会上不了网，无线网卡能活得ip
<onlylove_> nyfair: 最重要的是，我昨晚上还用过！
<onlylove_> kandu: 今天看到这样一条评论 OCaml                 -> 搞编译器设计的家伙喜欢用
<onlylove_> kandu: 牛人，你的编译器我瞅瞅呗？
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 现在你那几点了
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 9点
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VMware 12 Pro 安装Ubuntu 15.04后VMware Tools无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473419 host是Win10Pro x64 VMware 11下vmware tools是可以用的，剪贴板、文件拖放都正常 升级到12后就不能用了，手动安装vmware tools提示建议安装Open-VM-Tools，安装之后不能用 装闭源的vmware tools
<^k^>  ─> 也无效，似乎安装后缺文件，vmtoolsd都没有 求解啊，难道是VMware 12的bug吗？ zz: fishgs — 20 …
<onlylove_> workstation都出12了？
<Any_where> 搞编译器爽，可以留后门什么的。
<Any_where> 哈哈哈哈
<lainme> 手机上6G的system data什么鬼
<lainme> onlylove_: 重装再说
<onlylove_> lainme: 求放过！
<lainme> 终极解决方案
<lainme> 适用于一切系统
<onlylove_> lainme: 我要从西二旗赶到劲松！横穿帝都！
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 地铁啊
<yunfan> 看了个讲大便处理的纪录片
<yunfan> 很想看看中国是怎么处理的
<yunfan> lainme: 6G 不大
<gfxmode_> yunfan: 用来浇肥
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 地铁也要很久，很痛苦，因为不知道要折腾到啥时候，而且最可怕的是，如果我去了就好了
<lainme> yunfan: 总共也就16g。难道你的更多？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • Xubuntu 回到桌面的快捷键是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473420 Xubuntu 回到桌面的快捷键是什么？就像 Windows 上的 Win+D 一样，我在键盘设置里也没找到，还是要什么装启动器？ zz: ahagl — 2015-10-22 15:17
<FranX> 有人在吗
<ubrl> FranX:点点点.  16:24
<FranX> ？
<FranX> 谁知道怎么设置文字颜色啊
<senso-ji> FranX: 值得
<senso-ji> 知道
<senso-ji> FranX: 但是这个频道的颜色被我关掉了
<onlylove_> ttp://news.slashdot.org/story/15/10/21/1224204/clock-kid-ahmed-mohamed-and-his-family-to-leave-us-move-to-qatar
<onlylove_> http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/10/21/1224204/clock-kid-ahmed-mohamed-and-his-family-to-leave-us-move-to-qatar
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 'Clock Kid' Ahmed Mohamed and His Family To Leave US, Move To Qatar - Slashdot
<onlylove_> 闹钟，沃尔玛买的
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 无线网又上不了了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473422 之前受指点，解决了问题，现在又出现了无线网上不了的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=473368 Code: uname -a Linux debian 4.2.0-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.2.3-2 (2015-10-14) x86_64 GNU/Linux Code: sudo ifconfig -a eth0: fl
<^k^>  ─> ags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500         ether 08:9e:01:89:a2:24  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet …
<onlylove_> 为啥我觉得又困又累
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • Wayland进展到什么地步了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473423 好久没用linux了。 zz: hakie — 2015-10-22 17:23
<onlylove_> EMN智能DNS什么鬼……
<onlylove_> 这么多年过去，学校连主页IP都改了……
<yunfan> lainme: 我是说现在那些厂商就是这么干
<yunfan> MangHuo: 临夏是不是离你那近啊
<MangHuo> yunfan: 在一个省
<yunfan> http://weibo.com/3650709511/D0jRD1YjT?type=comment#_rnd1445507944168   看这个  清真公交车
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<yunfan> 小心哦 危险哦
<kandu> onlylove_: http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.asm  这个是跑在裸机上的 brainfuck 解释器。而这个解释器是我的 nasmplus 编译器编译的
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<kandu> onlylove_: 还有这个，给 ocaml 加上 haskell 的 do notation, 做 cps 变换 https://bitbucket.org/zandoye/ppx_ok_monad
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<onlylove_> brainfuck解释器……
<kandu> onlylove_: 以前呆 free pascal compiler 社区的时候, 给他们修了些 bug, 贡献了些库
<kandu> onlylove_: 还有个保密项目，就不说了
<onlylove_> 能人果然在搞编译器……
<onlylove_> kandu: 你说了我也不懂，编译器的世界对我来说太复杂
<onlylove_> 下班
<kandu> onlylove_: 睿睿在搞，我只是学习学习
<Any_where> 太牛逼
<yunfan> kandu: brainfuck没什么好说的 太简单
<kandu> yunfan: 嗯，难的不会，只能拿简单的来吹了
<kandu> yunfan: 那人怎么没来联系呢？
<kandu> yunfan: 1123 打头那邮箱，现在还没收到信呢
<kandu> yunfan: 要不你把他联系方式给我，我去骚扰他一下。
<yunfan> kandu: 你不是不打算参与嘛
<kandu> yunfan: 我自己也有产品要卖。看他是不是我的客户。
<kandu> yunfan: 潜在的衣食父母啊，我得准备好孝敬孝敬，哈哈
<yunfan> kandu: 你卖什么
<kandu> yunfan: 私聊
<gfxmode> kandu: 拜能人
<kandu> gfxmode: 对拜，对拜
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 村妇看病 :     某日,一很少去医院的村妇去驻地附近的军队医院看病,医生让其准备小便化验。村妇不知多少,搞了一大盆端去找医生,刚要进门,恰好医生喊下一个病人的名字"高举",村妇非常听话的将尿盆举过头顶,这时候名叫"高举"的战士响亮的答了一声"到",于是村
<^k^>  ─> 妇便"哗"一声、、、、、    
<lainme> yunfan: 我这手机还很难root，只能忍
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • macbookair2015安装ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473424 想在mac上装ubuntu但是,u盘启动ubuntu后,挂载不到硬盘,不能安装,有没有用mac的大大? zz: ruinb0wb — 2015-10-22 19:36
<cherrot> mac上装ubuntu 这是多想不开。。
<pocmon> 是呀，我一直认为mac就应该在它主子的机子上
<pocmon> 别的机子都不适合它
<xeirrr> mac?
<xeirrr> install gentoo
<pocmon> 嗯
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • WIFI搜索不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473425 我用U盘装的LINUX14.04版本 以前装了几次都能搜到WIFI，这次装上去有一个WIFI热点找不到，其它的WIFI热点存在，我手机以及window操作系统下都能连上这个WIFI，请问怎么解决啊，难道重下系统？ zz: 吹
<^k^>  ─> 散残雪 — 2015-10-22 19:45
<Any_where> 这是得有多蛋疼
<Any_where> 。。。
<acezen> 请教各位，我在debian liveCD上启动并分好了硬盘的分区，接下来我该如何挂载在相应的目录下然后安装系统？（在liveCD上）
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • mysql安装以后 出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473426 重装以后，键入 mysql -uroot -p 返回的信息就是 mysql unix_socked is not loaded zz: steve petersom — 2015-10-22 21:30
<kandu> acezen: 分区的同时可设置 mount point 或者分好后 选中分区 enter, 里面有挂载点设置 是否 format 的设置
<acezen> kandu, thanks
<Sevk> 新  服务器基础应用 • 14.04 不能安装 Apache2::SOAP  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473427 14.04 不能安装 Apache2::SOAP 架OCS出错在Perl 模块，求救~~ zz: orangecoca — 2015-10-22 22:26
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 4.04 不能安装 Apache2::SOAP - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: orangecoca
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04 不能安装 Apache2::SOAP  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473429 14.04 不能安装 Apache2::SOAP zz: orangecoca — 2015-10-22 22:30
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<yunfan> lainme: 我的手机也是不能root 很火大
<Any_where> 。。。ls
<Any_where> set
<Any_where> daah
<Any_where> dash
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • L2TP服务器设置问题，客户机可以连接，但是web不能上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473434 只安装了L2TP（还没有安装对ipsec的支持） xl2tpd.conf的配置如下 Code: [global] ipsec saref = no [lns default] ip range = 10.1.2.2-10.1.2.255 local ip = 10.1.2.1 refuse chap = yes refuse pap = y
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-23
<o0O> halo 大家好
<o0O> wbchn:  不好意思   昨天晚上临时有些事儿   导致没能上线续谈。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfxmode> 大家上午好
<gfxmode> 又到周五了
<FranX> 谁使用weechat啊
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 没贴？我是第一个？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473435 没见15.10的下载，哪找 zz: 冲浪板 — 2015-10-23 10:16
 * onlylove_ 又想骂街
<tryit> 尊敬的参会者：
<tryit>        您已成功报名“SDNLAB上海技术交流会”，会议将在10月25日13：00-18：00在上海麦腾集创空间举行，会场地址：上海黄浦区北京东路668号科技京城C区6层（地铁二号线或十号线南京东路站五号出口），签到时间：25日13：00-13：30。如果您有疑问，可联系陈明荣，13770307243或回复本邮件。
<tryit> 有人来吗？
<ubrl> tryit:点点点.  11:07
<Niac> onlylove: 街是谁 a
<tryit> :)
<onlylove_> tryit: 上海，好远
<tryit> onlylove_, :)
<yunfan> tryit: 高管那里交流什么 ？
<tryit> yunfan, 聊天扯淡
<yunfan> tryit: 那就算了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你见过的技术交流，哪个不是扯淡的
<yunfan> onlylove_: 也有不扯淡的  只不过高管他们扯的是sdn的淡 我实在扯不了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 現在還能用Pidgin下的Web QQ嗎？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473436 諸位：現在還能用Pidgin下的Web QQ嗎？似乎徹底無望了？ zz: 行走之間 — 2015-10-23 11:43
<FranX> 有人在吗
<ubrl> FranX:点点点.  11:54
<FranX> 现在有人用weechat吗
<vickycq> 有
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装15.10后无法登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473437 安装15.10后无法登录，输入密码后回车，屏幕一闪，然后就又回到登录界面，多次输入密码，结果还是一样。 zz: ttka — 2015-10-23 12:05
<^k^> 新  华东校区 • ubuntu 14.10 无法安装wine1.7  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473438 ronnie@jabba:~$ sudo apt-get install wine1.7 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu14.10无法安装wine1.7，怎么解决啊,能不能手把手教我啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473439 ronnie@jabba:~$ sudo apt-get install wine1.7 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 初学java遇到eclipse提示红色字  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473441 ubuntu15.04下使用eclipse-java-mars-1-linux-gtk.gz和jre-8u65-linux-i586.tar.gz。配置好环境变量等等，结果运行一个hello world程序就出问题了。 eclipse红色高亮提示：Picked up JAVA_TOOL_OPTIONS: -javaagent:/usr/share/java/jayat
<^k^>  ─> anaag.jar 不过hello world倒是输出来了。有人知道怎么解决吗？ zz: Nick_Aaron — 2015-10-23 12:40
<alian>     
<wqd> hallo
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • （愿付费）求解决关于ubuntu12.04forarm开机启动不进入桌面直接进firefox  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473442 如题，ubuntu12.04 for arm开机启动不进入桌面直接进firefox。可以停留在开机LOGO上，或者黑屏，但是要直接进去firefox。 zz: 超神夺命剑 — 2015-10-23 13:18
<rothsdad> 大家好,请教个问题, 我用的是gentoo和fcitx输入法,默认是[键盘-英文],每次开机后,的确是英文输入,但是一旦sudo后输入密码时,就自动变成中文了,大神帮帮忙啊~~~
<nyfair> 装windows就解决了
<senso-ji> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<senso-ji> rothsdad: root用户默认的是中文?
<nyfair> senso-ji: 夜店壕，包养我！
<senso-ji> nyfair: 哦米拖佛 这是个寺庙
<alian> 2333
<alian> 我想知道怎么用root权限毁掉系统。。
<alian> 我想作死了
<rothsdad> senso-ji: root我没有管,可能是root默认中文了,我检查下哈
<senso-ji> sudo 狗带
<nyfair> alian: 要root权限干嘛，用锤子就够了
<alian> sudo gou die?
<alian> 233
<alian> 我只想毁掉系统
<alian> 不要毁灭我亲爱的笔记本
<alian> 好像介绍root权限的帖子都只是模糊的说root可以毁灭系统
<nyfair> 三哥代码美如画
<onlylove___> alian: rm -rf /
<senso-ji> nyfair: 都一样, 代码肯定都是烂的
<onlylove___> nyfair: 牛牛姐，dat文件的格式是咋样的，怎么提dat里面的资源？
<alian> 我擦，真有诶，我用win10开个虚拟机试试 - -
<alian> 谢谢咯
<onlylove___> 其实我觉得用dd更好
<nyfair> onlylove__: 没共性吧，dat又没有什么规范
<lainme> onlylove: 很多不同的格式都用dat
<onlylove__> lainme: 主要是那文件太大，1G，不然直接用编辑器看看了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 如果是多段视频呢？用播放器打开只能放第一段
<nyfair> onlylove_: 你说的是dvd里的dat?
<onlylove_> nyfair: dvd里面的不存在只能放第一段的问题吧……
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不过倒是有个.idx
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我的想法是，如果这个idx是索引，我找个工具按照索引切割文件就好
<onlylove> 算了，反正不是啥重要文件，不管啦
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何自动随时为hibernate做备份？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473444 服务器防断电，想到了hibernate的恢复 不过现在想实现每段时间(我知道这里用crontab)备份到文件 请问如何实现 zz: PithornDawn — 2015-10-23 14:48
<nyfair> onlylove__: dvd其实比蓝光还难整，蓝光也就解密麻烦点，dvd解密可以爆破，但是修起来要人命
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，你那次推荐的mkvtoolnix，我用来合并cntv一个视频，8个文件，只有前面两段合并了，后面的没了，但是体积貌似是对的
<nyfair> onlylove: 用append，别用merge!
<onlylove> 啊，我用的merge……
<onlylove> http://mydown.yesky.com/soft/408/30939408.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 视频剪切合并器下载_视频剪切合并器 正式版 11.7_天极下载
<onlylove> 今天发现个这个
<onlylove> 貌似国内就不缺这种软件……
<nyfair> onlylove: 这种看大小就有问题啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 不要做重编码这种事
<onlylove> nyfair: 没准编码器不全，或者用的其他奇技淫巧
<nyfair> onlylove: 你只要合并啊，要编码器干嘛
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没要重新编码……
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以就mkvtoolnix呗
<onlylove> nyfair: 我对体积小的软件有偏好……
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以看见6M就想试试
<nyfair> onlylove: mkvtoolnix在linux下挺小的，windows上带了个qt没办法
<onlylove> nyfair: 不管是体积小的，或者是省资源的……
<nyfair> onlylove: 当然你肯用命令行版就笑了
<onlylove> nyfair: ui是qt的啊……
<nyfair> 小了
<onlylove> 算了……qt那么大……
<nyfair> 那就命令行版呗
<onlylove> 我估计33M里面，有30M是qt
<onlylove> 无所谓，合并完了算完
<nyfair> 不止，至少32M
<onlylove> 这么狠……
<nyfair> 这种时候，经常被喷的mfc的好处就出现了
<onlylove> 提问，为啥QT做的那么大……
<nyfair> 反正我写gui都不搞gtk qt mfc这种东西，直接directx+freetype2又不麻烦
<onlylove> 貌似qt有个好处是跨平台，哪里都有qt
<onlylove> 不过这玩儿实在大了点
<nyfair> qt是毒药啊
<gebjgd> 有比qt更好的毒药？
<nyfair> 现在很多游戏的设置界面都给你捆绑个qt，简直恶心
<nyfair> gebjgd: .net写界面不简单不干净么？
<gebjgd> nyfair, 噗
<onlylove> gebjgd: 体积太大
<gebjgd> 倒奶特算了吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: .net系统自带，可以省下好多地方
<gebjgd> onlylove, Linux系统自带了？
<gebjgd> onlylove, mac自带了？
<nyfair> gebjgd: 速度，效率，体积，qt有什么资本跟.net竞争？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我又不用win
<wbchn> 呵呵
<onlylove> gebjgd: linux可以用xlib
<nyfair> 又见linux厨
<onlylove> gebjgd: windows系统上，qt确实没法和.net争
 * gebjgd 又见微软娘
<nyfair> gebjgd: 那些游戏有linux版么？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我不做win开发
<gebjgd> nyfair, 只玩steam linux版的游戏
<wbchn> 咱们多说说特点，哪个好选哪个呗，干嘛要一家独大
<wbchn> 我先说，我用ubuntu，qt python开发简单点
<cherrot> .net 系统自带么？  我记得不是也要装 framework么
<gebjgd> wbchn, 直接qt
<wbchn> 打包完了基本上要24M以上，没找到别的方法减少体积了
<onlylove_> cherrot: win7自带3.5
<nyfair> cherrot: win7年代就自带了，你是多久没用windows了
<onlylove_> cherrot: 除非要求4.0
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不，有个扯淡的农企
<wbchn> 大部分还是要安装4.0以上 framework
<onlylove_> nyfair: 它的显卡驱动要4
<nyfair> wbchn: 什么大部分，哪个东西需要.net4你跟我说说
<onlylove_> wbchn: 大部分要2.0
<onlylove_> nyfair: 农企显卡驱动
<cherrot> nyfair, 哦  听说微软要官方弄.net 跨平台了？
<nyfair> cherrot: mono垃圾，不堪重用呗
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不是跨平台，是开源，.net core貌似已经放github了
<wbchn> 我觉得微软把那些库全弄自己系统里了，所以系统大，软件小
<cherrot> whatever
<onlylove_> wbchn: 不是微软，是linux吧……
<nyfair> 然而win10也就一张dvd，红帽子是不是有话要说？
<onlylove_> nyfair: debian 4张蓝光表示不服！
<wbchn> 要看安装完的结果和系统更新完的结果
<lainme> 第一次装debian的时候都不知道该下载哪个
<gebjgd> lainme, netinstall
<onlylove_> 好吧……安装完……表示我机器上的linux用了5G不到，内存占用200M左右，windows 18G,内存800+
<onlylove_> lainme: 其实我建议如果网络不错可以用netinstall，但是网络不好下dvd1
<wbchn> linux的安装盘里面有部分是软件源，好几张光盘如果只安装个系统，最多用两张CD，其他的安装软件时才用
<lainme> windows现在是不是自带了4个不同版本的.net
<nyfair> 5个吧
<wbchn> 微软安装做的好，简单直接，全部是用的，一次拷贝到system下
<nyfair> 2.0 3.0 3.5 4.0 4.6
<onlylove_> 忘了给手机充电，没电关机了！
<onlylove_> 我还是买个双卡机器吧……
<nyfair> ... 那我还能说windows还有pe呢
<onlylove_> nyfair: linux有livecd
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你说pe体积小，敢和tinycore比不
<wbchn> windows 有dos，linux有terminal
<nyfair> onlylove_: 但是比tinycore功能全啊
<onlylove_> wbchn: windows是windows，dos是dos
<lainme> 我有slax
<wbchn> pe最小的压缩到40M左右，现在基于新linux的pe都在120M以上了
<onlylove_> lainme: slax 200M,pe没这么大
 * onlylove_ 想知道刚谁打我电话了，电话刚响自动关机了！
<wbchn> 上网上营业厅查
<nyfair> xp年代就不带dos了吧，现在都是dos模拟器，linux也能用
<wbchn> 安全模式还留着命令行
<onlylove_> wbchn: 命令行和dos两码事
<onlylove_> wbchn: nt核心就没dos
<onlylove_> wbchn: dos最后最多算在98里面
<nyfair> powershell碾压任何linux shell有悬念？
<onlylove_> nyfair: powershell实在一般，zsh不服
<nyfair> onlylove_: zsh我也在用啊，没觉得有多好
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有，windows卡的一逼，我8G内存，我觉得我硬盘速度不够了
<nyfair> onlylove_: qt5 plasma卡出翔
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/dotfiles/blob/master/.zshrc
<ubrl> ⇪ f: dotfiles/.zshrc at master · nyfair/dotfiles · GitHub
<nyfair> zsh用不爽
<onlylove_> nyfair: kde本来就卡，点个图标，然后跳半天
<onlylove_> nyfair: 但是kde才200多内存，windows 要1G
<onlylove_> nyfair: xfce好很多
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何自动随时为crash做类似hibernate的备份？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473444 服务器防断电，想到了hibernate的恢复 不过现在想实现每段时间(我知道这里用crontab)备份到文件 请问如何实现 zz: PithornDawn — 2015-10-23 14:48
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我怕我再说box会被aron喷
<nyfair> onlylove_: 也许吧，不过xfce不是应该跟win98的界面比么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 和98比的是gnome2?xfce比98好多了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 98不支持透明呢
<onlylove_> 其实gnome2也能透明的样子
<lainme> onlylove_: 如果作者愿意换kde就小多了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 以前我就用xubuntu的啊，thunar的功能实在简陋啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 鹦鹉螺功能正常……
<onlylove_> 但是这几个文件管理器都会接管桌面
<lainme> gnome-shell多好啊
<gebjgd> onlylove_, --no-desktop启动就行了
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 笨
<vickycq> caja --no-desktop
<onlylove_> nyfair: 其实我倒不是觉得powershell难用，主要是linux下面的各种gnu工具好用
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我不是不知道么
<gebjgd> onlylove_, google
<nyfair> onlylove_: 这些工具有windows版啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你墙外的不要讲这个！每天戳洞很累
<gebjgd> onlylove, 肉翻
<onlylove__> 疯了，weechat lag了，quassel疯了似的掉
<gebjgd> onlylove__, 用什么quassel
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 我只是用俩端保证别漏发消息，我这渣网，你懂得
<gebjgd> onlylove__, znc?
<onlylove__> gebjgd: 我没vps
<gfxmode> onlylove__: 换电脑
<onlylove__> 10086个挫，网站用ff看直接css全乱
<onlylove__> gfxmode: 和电脑没关系，我这俩端在俩电脑上
<onlylove__> gfxmode: 换工作才是正经事
<gfxmode> onlylove__: 不能同意更多。
<lainme> gnome这次更新加了个irc客户端，Polari
<wbchn> 哦？是哪个版本？
<nyfair> 土鳖觉得用chatzilla就够了
<lainme> 3.18吧
<lainme> 支持gnome-shell的集成聊天
<wbchn> 我还是3.12，回头研究研究，集成gtalk么？
<nyfair> irc的p2p download是不是已经没人用了，我看新的irc client都没这功能
<lainme> 应该没把，估计就是单纯irc的
<nyfair> gtalk不是死了么？
<wbchn> 我只能呵呵，不能多说了
<nyfair> gtalk要没死，那hangouts是什么东西
<nyfair> 老了老了，玩不起新玩意了，还是qq最实在
<lainme> 第三方客户端还能登录的样子
<wbchn> 环聊还是那鸟样，用pidgin没感觉到跟gtalk去吧
<wbchn> 区别
<lainme> nyfair: 现在都没人要加我qq了，都是要微信
<wbchn> qq 研发那群脑残，真想面对面的骂他们一顿
<wbchn> 不开发linux版本就算了，连webqq都学微信要扫码登陆，真不知道怎么想的
<onlylove> wbchn: 小马哥怕被微信吃掉，所以收购了微信，然后导致了现在这现象，就像微软收购skype
<onlylove> wbchn: 我始终认为qq和微信功能重复
<onlylove> wbchn: 虽然skpe不会吃掉微软
<nyfair> lainme: 要微信还不如要陌陌
 * onlylove 记得有事要和 happyaron说，但是记不起来是啥
<wbchn> onlylove: 我也这么认为，但是QQ越搞越垃圾了
<onlylove> wbchn: 因为qq老了，你看从98年到现在
<wbchn> QQ的用户群体还在，Q币等也一直盈利，却不想投入成本了
<pocmon> 不是成本，是已经没有什么新玩意了
<pocmon> 只有集成更多的功能了，也就越来越大，越来越不好用了
<gfxmode> onlylove: 我们厂国际业务车间的人，都用的Skype。。。都不用QQ
<wbchn> 看着QQ最近两年没干什么安装包倒是在蹭蹭涨
<ulot0> 论坛好慢好慢呀，谁管一下
<tryit> gfxmode, 贵厂是哪个？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04安装卡在挂载选择上，没法继续，请大神指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473445 小弟是ubuntu小白，想把14.04安装在32G的U盘中，但在安装过种中，卡在U盘的分区和挂载的选择上，请大神指点。 zz: 虚拟内存太低 — 2015-10-23 16:01
<gfxmode> tryit: 屌丝厂，快倒闭了
<onlylove__> ulot0: 忍下就好了，这种事情，不是管能起作用的
<tryit> gfxmode, emc?
<gfxmode> tryit: 不是，民营厂
<ulot0> onlylove__, 论坛发的消息这里能看到，论坛的管理者应该也在这里对吧
<tryit> gfxmode, 鹅肠鸭厂？
<tryit> gfxmode, 厂
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  16:06
<onlylove_> ulot0: 你能看到，是因为有个傻bot定时扫描论坛发过来而已
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 欧美的用skype的居多，我倒是遇到个逼着我用qq的
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 然后去申请了个，离职以后就弃用了
<gfxmode> tryit: irrssi私信是什么命令，我用“/msg tryit” 给您发了，您收到了么？
<ulot0> onlylove_, 这么厉害，是怎么做到的？
<pocmon> 欧美除了SKYPE，还用什么
<tryit> gfxmode, 收到
<gfxmode> ulot0: 先拜师
<ulot0> gfxmode, 我们来试
<pocmon> 怎么感觉欧美就只有一个im一样
<gebjgd> pocmon, whatsapp viber
<gebjgd> pocmon, facebook messager
<pocmon> gebjgd, 我是说电脑上
<gebjgd> pocmon, 说的就是电脑
<Any_where> 。。。
<pocmon> gebjgd, 你说的这两个，手机上用
<gebjgd> pocmon, viber有客户端
<gebjgd> pocmon, Linux都有
<pocmon> gebjgd, 有客户端与常用是二会事
<gebjgd> pocmon, 常用
<gebjgd> pocmon, 身边的很多人都在用
<pocmon> gebjgd, 手机上用的不少
<ulot0> gfxmode, 你私密我一下，看我能不能收到
<pocmon> gebjgd, 身边没一个在电脑上用的
<onlylove_> pocmon: 他在德国，你在哪里呢
<gebjgd> pocmon, 因为一般人在电脑不聊天
<pocmon> onlylove_, 大陆
<tryit> onlylove_, 谁在德国？
<pocmon> gebjgd, 这个解释说得过云
<pocmon> 云=去
<onlylove_> pocmon: 那你觉得他有必要骗你么
<pocmon> onlylove_, 我不知道他在那儿
<onlylove_> pocmon: 我告诉你他的位置，只是让你知道，他没说谎
<gfxmode> 我明天去HK购物，试下
<onlylove_> tryit: 高管问这个要作甚
<ulot0> 小心香港人打你
<ulot0> 不满五千该出店就打死你
<tryit> onlylove_, 看你说了，随口问下
<onlylove_> tryit: gebjgd 在
<onlylove_> tryit: 赶紧拜，没准顺手把你带出去
<pocmon> onlylove_, 没说谎也不一定是事实，各地情况不一样。我朋友做外贸，手机上就 whatsapp viber SKYPE，电脑上就SKYPE
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS代号发布：好客的非洲地松鼠——更新源已可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473446 2015年10月22日，Ubuntu 15.10正式版已经发布，官方已开始为下一个版本做准备，创始人马克·沙特尔沃思（Mark Shuttleworth）宣布下一代Ubuntu LTS的代号为Xenial Xerus，意即
<gebjgd> pocmon, telegram tox
<gebjgd> pocmon, line也有pc端
<onlylove_> gebjgd: line是棒子的还是岛国的来着？
<pocmon> gebjgd, 这两个还没有  whatsapp viber流行
<gebjgd> pocmon, 流行看圈子
<gebjgd> pocmon, yahoo用的人也不少
<pocmon> gebjgd, 嗯，这二年VIBER比whatapp用的更多了。
<tryit> gebjgd, 想当年用yahoo邮箱，关掉了……
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS代号发布：好客的非洲地松鼠——更新源已可用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473447 2015年10月22日，Ubuntu 15.10正式版已经发布，官方已开始为下一个版本做准备，创始人马克·沙特尔沃思（Mark Shuttleworth）宣布下一代Ubuntu LTS的代号为Xenial Xerus，意即
<pocmon> gebjgd, email是没有变过。。。。。。23333
<pocmon> GE
<pocmon> gebjgd, 国内做外贸邮箱都用网易VIP了
<ulot0> 这个界面好看多了
<ulot0> irssi
<onlylove_> 说到email，突然想起263了
<gfxmode> onlylove_: 我现在换到LIVE邮箱 前面一直用的GMAIL放弃使用了
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 等有条件，自己弄个server
<ulot0> gfxmode: 我现在换成irssi了。
<ulot0> gfxmode: 界面很漂亮，但看的不是很直观，把别人跟我的聊天记录显示为不同颜色应该怎么改？
<ulot00> ／who
<ulot00> +i utot00
<ulot00> +i utot0
<gfxmode> ulot00: 查nickcolor.pl脚本
<gfxmode> onlylove: 举双手双脚赞成
<ulot0> +i ulot0
<ulot0> gfxmode: 私密我一下看看
<gfxmode> ulot0: 百度一下就可以了
<ulot0> gfxmode: 好的
<gfxmode> Good Luck
<ulot0> irssi中好多命令不起作用
<ulot0> who
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 无法升级到15.10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473448 update-manager -d，出现错误： 您的 python 安装错误，请修复“/usr/bin/python”符号链接。 但是这个/usr/bin/python我无论改成python3的还是python2的还是直接删除，都还是不行。怎么办呢？ zz: goghl — 2015-10-23 16:4
<^k^>  ─> 6
<ulot0> gfxmode_, 在IRSSI里有私密消息不提醒的。很多命令都不能用。
<ulot0> gfxmode_, 可能是我不会用，习惯了XCHAT
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Deluge 为什么不能下载啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473449 今天想在ubuntukylin14.04上用Deluge下电影,,发现下面一直写着"没有连入的连接",完全没速度,求问这是什么问题 zz: hewhe — 2015-10-23 16:57
<ulot0> bye
<senso-ji> MangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/708201/
<ubrl> senso-ji: ⇪ 21 => for http://www.smzdm.com/p/708201/ -- unhandled response
<Any_where> hello？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 改变信仰 : "妈妈,我不想和贝尼结婚了,那个人是个无神论 者,既不信上帝,也不 信天堂和地狱。""别担心,好孩 子,只要一结婚,他就会马上知道世上有地 狱存在。" 母亲一边说,一边意味深长地笑了笑,又补充说:"结 了婚,也会 体会到天堂的滋味。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 12.04.1LTS在apt-get update的时候遇到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473450 我虚拟机里装着12.04.1LTS最近在apt-get update的时候老提示下边的错误，这是怎么回事，很多人说是源的问题，我换了好几个了都不行 zz: mengrady — 2015-10-23 19:18
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 深情的呼唤你
<ubrl> ulot0, 够我了，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。  22:19
<ulot0> ubrl, 这时候你还穿衣服干嘛？
<ubrl> ulot0, 什么是“本”指什么？  22:19
<ulot0> ubrl, 电脑的一种啊！
<ubrl> ulot0, 我是一台电脑，让我知道你的意思。  22:20
<ulot0> ubrl, “本”是电脑的一种，懂了吗？傻电脑
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 怎么骂你你就不做声了？
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  22:22
<ulot0> ubrl, 你是电脑，做好你的本职工作，你是不需要休息的，明白？
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你是谁设计的？
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  22:23
<ulot0> ubrl, 你的主人是谁？
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  22:24
<ulot0> ubrl, 你是谁编的？
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你是谁造的？
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你不说我请onlylove把你玩坏
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  22:25
<ulot0> ubrl, 10086
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 10000
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  22:26
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • UBUNTU中的已安装程序存在系统的哪里？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473451 UBUNTU中的已安装程序存在系统的哪里？ 就是搜索你的在线资源进去，有一个A型图标的那里的已安装的程序，是保存在系统的哪个目录下？ 请教，谢谢！ zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-23
<^k^>  ─> 22:37
<gfxmode> 。。。
<yunfan> MangHuo: 发现个数据   http://awgtechnologies.com/  这里说他们可以用0.15kwH生产2升水  一度电大概能生产12升水  不过这是大规模情况下的
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪  AWG Technologies |
<ulot0> 元芳，你没水泡茶了吗
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu15.04升级到15.10后，使用4.2内核无法连接网络  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473454 ubuntu15.04升级到15.10后，使用4.2内核无法连接网络，网卡用的8168，但是从 http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDow
<^k^>  ─> n=false#2 下载的网卡安装出错，似乎不支持4.2内核，肿么破，求各位大神指点 zz: IceAmber — …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一时的疯狂 :     几位好友相聚在一起,谈论有关离婚的事。其中一位说:"离婚不外乎是先生陷于一时的疯狂状态,才与太太提出分离的要求。"    另一个颇不以为然地说:"不对！一时的疯狂不会离婚,结婚才是一时的疯狂。" 
<mjkr_> 在中国一般怎么购买质量好一点的，不容易被骗的英国三头插座转中国三头插座，和中国三头插座转英国三头插座（这是我的学生写的，回复可能很慢。）
<vickycq-> mjkr_, http://search.jd.com/Search?keyword=英标%20转换&enc=utf-8
<mjkr_> does jd.com serve only the peking metropolitan area?
<vickycq-> http://item.jd.com/914757.html
<ubrl> vickycq-: ⇪ 【公牛GN-L01CE】公牛（BULL）GN-L01CE 国标转英标 电源转换器插座 适合国内使用【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 20.80
<vickycq-> http://item.jd.com/492056.html
<ubrl> vickycq-: ⇪ 【公牛GN-901E】公牛（BULL）GN-901E 英标旅行电源转换器插座 适合国外使用（英国 中国香港 新加坡 马尔代夫 印度等）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 17.30
<vickycq-> Negative.
<mjkr_> ok. i will check these out.
<vickycq> 请问一下 不同方案的 usb转ttl线有何区别
<vickycq> CP2102的怎么样
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • ubuntu如何开启重低音呢？是不是要装什么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473455 一直在寻求一个办法打开ubuntu的音量 设置中的重低音 那一项，可是找了好久都没有方法啊，请问社区里的各位啦，谢谢 zz: fanlanming — 2015-10-24 10:56
<vickycq> 谢谢 了解了
<^k^> 新  Mint • mint17字体设置中的默认字体误操作成1214，如何恢复默认值？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473456 mint17字体设置中的默认字体误操作成1214，导致系统无法桌面无法正常启动进入，可以进命令行模式，请问如何操作恢复默认值？谢谢！ zz: lingyun002 — 2015-10-24 12:03
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04版本升级出错了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473457 想升级一下ubuntu的版本，结果出现这种情况： sudo do-release-upgrade -d 正在检查新版 Ubuntu 0% [执行中] 0% [正在连接 archive.ubuntu.com] 0% [正在连接 archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::18)] 0% [正在等待报头] 错
<^k^>  ─> 误 升级工具签名 404 Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::18 80] 0% [执行中] 0% [正在等待报头] 错误 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双系统win10和ubuntu14.04，win联网正常，ubuntu不行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473459 本机为台式机，只有有线联网，连的路由，即插即用那种。 以前看教程尝试过重新安装网卡驱动（驱动来自inter官网额e1000e），但仍然失败。而且重启时出现各种
<^k^>  ─> 错误，例如lshw无法识别一类的。 现在系统刚重装，未做任何改动，下面是相关问题需要 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双系统，win10和ubuntu14.04LTS，win有线网正常，ubuntu有线网连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473460 本机为台式机，只有有线联网，连的路由，即插即用那种。 以前看教程尝试过重新安装网卡驱动（驱动来自inter官网额e1000e），但仍然失败。而且
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu 15.10 amd64 私人打包版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473465 秉承私人打包的原则，不添加私货，开相机用。使用自写定制脚本自动打包定制，除必要的软件包外，集成了搜狗、wps、永中、中标普华国产办公套件，确保原汁原味。上图： 2015-10-24 10-43-19
<^k^>  ─> 屏幕截图.png 下载地址(百度网盘)： 上传中...... 一、特别说明 1.考虑到方便自己使用，liv …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • dist-upgrade  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473467 dist-upgrade时竟然要我删除thunderbird，请问可能原因是什么？如何解决？ Code: Reading package lists... Building dependency tree... Reading state information... The following packages will be REMOVED:   thunderbird zz: yangdawei.hit — 2015-10-24 14:53
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu14 thunderbird 邮件提示问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473468 最近邮件收到后，右上角没有弹出提示窗口，只是邮件图标遍蓝，这是为什么，突然这样了,谢谢大家！ zz: liupeng0518 — 2015-10-24 16:04
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 请问authlog里面的这几行日志是什么意思  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473469 Code: Oct 23 15:15:37 iZ28zxqbmusZ sshd[15237]: Connection closed by 60.176.127.161 [preauth] Oct 23 15:19:41 iZ28zxqbmusZ sshd[15242]: Did not receive identification string from 103.224.167.150 Oct 23 17:55:11 iZ28zxqbmusZ
<^k^>  ─> sshd[15330]: Did not receive identification string from 60.176.164.4 Oct 23 20:01:26 iZ28zxqbmusZ sshd[15405]: Did no …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大话西游之经典爆笑版—爱上主播篇 : 曾经有一部超爱的韩剧重播在我面前, 但是我没有珍惜, 直到播完的时候才后悔莫及, 尘世间最痛苦的事莫过于此, 如果上天给我再看一次的机会, 我会对这个部片说"一天再多重播几遍" 如果非要在这份次数加上一个期限, 我希望是
<^k^>  ─> ..一万次..
<onlylove> happyaron: ping?
<onlylove> happyaron: 客户端获得状态太慢，我还以为你不是away
<yunfan> onlylove: papapa
<onlylove> yunfan: pa你妹啊，大晚上的，做啥
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 字对学说 : 字对学说:老兄,我这几年,为了学点文化,头发都磨光了,你还年轻,学着点,身体是第一位的。
<mjkr> how do I find something like this: http://cdn.birddogdistributing.com/images/P/2W_MF_EXT.jpg in china, and how it called? I want the male plug to follow the chinese standard, while the female socket to be of the uk/hong kong standard.
<mjkr> (and i don't speak chinese. pls give a link or the keyword in chinese characters for me to google with baidu)
<CyrusYzGTt> google and baidu , has pho search ,try it
<mjkr> CyrusYzGTt: the problem is, the specs are wrong as shown in the picture
<mjkr> CyrusYzGTt: so google with baidu on the picture would not yield any desire result
<CyrusYzGTt> mjkr§ .. I don't know..
<kandu> mjkr: 国标转英标(chinese-uk conversion)电源转换插座(conversion adaptor) http://item.jd.com/914757.html
<ubrl> kandu: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<mjkr> kandu: I also require the presence of an extension wire
<mjkr> yes, it has to be a converter. however, I would like it so that the male plug and the female socket are connected with a wire with reasonable length
<mjkr> just like what was shown in the picture
<mjkr> I'm looking something like this: http://item.jd.com/539405.html
<ubrl> mjkr: ⇪ 【公牛GN-C1】公牛（BULL）GN-C1 3位10米 插座/插排/插线板【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<mjkr> except that the female socket has to follow the british standard
<mjkr> and the one as shown above's got much too many sockets
<mjkr> i need just one
<kandu> mjkr: ez to solve, just buy a normal socket-panel with a wire. then combine the chinese-std socket-panel with your conversion adaptor
<mjkr> kandu: the problem is, i'm gonna run a powerline pair over it
<mjkr> and plc devices prefer as few sockets in the intermediary as possible
<mjkr> the male plug of the plc device is follows the british standard
<mjkr> as such, i want the male plug end of the wire to follow the chinese standard, while the female socket end of the wire to follow the british standard
<mjkr> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Devolo-dLAN-Powerline-Starter-Through/dp/B00N8W349Q/ref=sr_1_12/280-4049193-3121409 <- this is the one I have
<ubrl> mjkr: ⇪ Devolo dLAN 1200+ Powerline Starter Kit (1 GB LAN Port, Pass Through, 1200 Mbps): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
<mjkr> i don't need certain features from power strips, such as spike filtering etc
<mjkr> it just has to be a plain converter plug with a long extension cable
<mjkr> well, not necessarily a long one, but it's gotta have a cable
<kandu> mjkr: sry, I don't quite understand why you dislike a combined adaptor, but does this suit your need  https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.5cDRNQ&id=44491091717&ns=1&abbucket=3
<ubrl> kandu: ⇪ 公牛港版插座英标插排英式香港转换器苹果智能插线板国标GN-623E-tmall.com天猫
<mjkr> kandu: i want it to be as simple as possible. the power button is excessive, say
<mjkr> and it's got two sockets...
<mjkr> if you took a look at the amazon link, you would realize that the extension wire is for the plc device
<mjkr> and then, a power strip will be plugged into the female socket of the particular plc device
<mjkr> so something like this:
<mjkr> <female socket, chinese>---<my extension cable with chinese plug and british socket>---<devolo plc device with british plug>---<power strip with british plug plugged into plc's british socket>
<mjkr> power comes from the leftmost socket, kandu
<kandu> mjkr: why you want a simple structure convert? To avoid signal interference?
<mjkr> kandu: exactly, this is for plc
<dl1mur4tdj> your guy allways ues english? how i can use chinese ?
<kandu> mjkr: I think a power button doesn't interfere the singal
<mjkr> kandu: any update since my disconnect?
<mjkr> found one of these: http://i2.herostart.com.cn/upload/selling/44/97/50/9/4497509_s1.jpg?-4875046259654468141
<mjkr> the female socket's still not the one I want though
<kandu> mjkr: I think you are over concerning, a power button willn't interfere the signal.
<mjkr> kandu: the concern comes not from the power button, but from the fact that such is a power strip.
<mjkr> kandu: most power strip's got spike filtering
<mjkr> which plc devices absolutely hate
<kandu> mjkr: chinese power strip does not have a spike filtering.
<mjkr> almost none, or none?
<kandu> mjkr: julianwa china is a developing country, so we use developing power strip
<kandu> my network lags..
<mjkr> and developing network...
<kandu> hmm..
<mjkr> ok
<mjkr> I think I've found a particularly working strategy in image searches on baidu
<ulot0> bye
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 2015-10-24-蓝海社区ubuntu1510-amd64-T6定制测试版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473470 2015-10-24-蓝海社区1510-amd64首发测试版.iso 下载地址： http://pan.baidu.com/s/1hq8SfSo 验证信息: Size: 831414272 bytes Modified: 2015年10月24日, 16:22:55 MD5: CE00C00E0833D2396DA9DEB2666BC4BE SHA1: C7DB9111
<^k^>  ─> 10C584C914FE74F0B0C1288CCDCDC1FD CRC32: 910A9C6B ================================================= 此版本以ubuntu …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-25
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问一下15.10怎样手动设定IP 地址  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473471 我重新安装15.10后在//etc/network/interfaces 里面手动设定IP，保存重启后设定的IP 地址不能生效，用ifconfig命令看不到我设的IP。 zz: emcl123 — 2015-10-25 8:35
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • dolphin里如何恢复回收站  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473472 图中，“位置”那里的“回收站”不小心被我给隐藏了，该怎么恢复 zz: 天涯客 — 2015-10-25 10:35
<debianwg> hello
<ubrl> debianwg:点点点.  10:47
<vickycq> hallo
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • telegram用中文输入辅助工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473474 这个中文输入辅助工具很好用，就是一个sh文本，但是每次都要打开终端，很麻烦，能不能直接设置成快捷键？求各位大大看看，http://www.mcbbs.net/thread-227925-1-1.html，我想的是不用打开终端直接
<^k^>  ─> 按快捷键就能运行这个文件 zz: vhriswhm — 2015-10-25 12:40
<Any_where> 大神们，有人在吗？
<Any_where> 我的Apache2.4在dist-upgrade之后提示配置错误，是什么情况呢？
<Any_where> hello?
<Any_where> LockFile ${APACHE_LOCK_DIR}/accept.lock
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptables中,1000条的按mac指定dns的条件对性能有多大影响，能改进提高吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473475 语句如下,有1000条 iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i br0 -p udp -m mac --mac-source 94:34:66:11:92:0B --dport 53 -j DNAT --to 114.114.114.114 iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i br0
<Guest23652>  
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，14.04 U盘安装后，只有桌面壁纸和鼠标，没有工具栏，没有启动器栏。求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473476 惠普笔记本，型号hp pavilion dv2000 ，dv2156TX。U盘安装ubuntu14.04（也试过14.10），开机输入密码后，只显示桌面背景，没有工具栏，没有图标
<^k^>  ─> 。鼠标显示，能动，但是右键无效。 ctrl+alt+F1 能进入tty1，显示[304.047377] nouveau E[ DRM] GPU l …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 升级以后进不了lightdm和unity桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473478 使用apt-get dist-upgrade后系统就进不了桌面了，提示the system is running in low-graphics mod. 记得上次我从14.04升级到15.04时就有这个问题，弄了半天最后放弃重装15.04,没想到这次又出现了 这次由于系统已
<^k^>  ─> 经调教很久了，不想重装，于是从折腾驱动开始。。。。 重装nvidia专有驱动，换开源驱 …
<mu_> نىمۇ بۇ !
<hh> qiu zhongwen shurufa ...
<sennn> 有人嗎,很久沒來了
<gebjgd> sennn, 天天月月年年有人
<sennn> 好,甚好
<sennn> ubuntu 大法好
<gebjgd> sennn, debian更好
<jimmy> linux大法好
<sennn> 世界三大支柱:windows OSX Android
<jimmy> QQ
<jimmy> 有人用吗
<ubrl> jimmy:点点点.  17:20
<jimmy> WINE的好不爽】
<sennn> 我承認,不爽
<jimmy> 有什么原生的吗
<sennn> 沒...
<jimmy> 你是用什么的
<jimmy> WINE的
<jimmy> 还是
<jimmy> pidgin-lwqq
<sennn> 不用qq
<jimmy> ......
<jimmy> 你用IRC聊？
<sennn> 偶爾
<jimmy> 我身边的人不用linux
<jimmy> 就我一个人用
<sennn> linux 只在android中 爲大家所用
<jimmy> 对啊
<sennn> GNU 還是放棄吧
<halenrain> hi,all
<ubrl> halenrain:点点点.  17:25
<jimmy> 如果安卓APP可在linux中
<jimmy> 所用
<jimmy> 就好了
<Guest17467> 竟然有人聊天
<jimmy> 很稀有吗
<sennn> 目前沒有好的解決方案
<halenrain> jimmy google chrome 上可以用app
<jimmy> 知道
<jimmy> 一个插件
<sennn> 沒有很好的兼容方案
<jimmy> 开虚拟机...
<sennn> ......
<halenrain> 。。。。
<jimmy> 还不如用回windows
<sennn> windows大法好
<jimmy> 不过
<halenrain> ←_←
<jimmy> dippinlinux
<jimmy> 太卡
<sennn> 國產都是垃圾,
<jimmy> 不是啊，dippinlinux还好啊
<jimmy> 之前基于ubuntu的
<sennn> ......
<jimmy> 现在好卡
<jimmy> 14.1版本
<sennn> 總之,都是垃圾貨
<jimmy> 好喜欢他们家的QQ
<halenrain> 。。。
<jimmy> 最稳定额
<sennn> 騰訊的東西,不能說...
<sennn> 不用之
<halenrain> ●﹏●
<jimmy> 我身边人要用
<jimmy> 他们都用windows
<sennn> 唯我獨尊,就是不用
<sennn> win10很好啊
<jimmy> 主要看上可定制
<sennn> ?
<jimmy> 桌面
<sennn> 哦
<jimmy> 和部件
<halenrain> windows系统是垃圾
<sennn> 錯
<halenrain> 还没有kde好看
<jimmy> 我用windows很卡
<sennn> windows構架很先進,只不過微軟搞砸了
<halenrain> φ(゜▽゜*)♪
<jimmy> 你们用神马发行版
<halenrain> gentoo
<halenrain> ^o^
<sennn> 現用OSX
<jimmy> 我用 linuxmint
<halenrain> 。。。高端
<jimmy> OSX
<sennn> mac mini
<jimmy> 你苹果？
<sennn> 怎麼啦
<jimmy> ....
<jimmy> 不太喜欢
<halenrain> 黑苹果吧
<sennn> 不是啊,都說了 macmini
<halenrain> 😄
<sennn> 蘋果主機,pc外設
<sennn> 蘋果硬件就是好
<jimmy> 好贵
<sennn> 沒的說
<sennn> 4000多
<sennn> 光主機
<jimmy> ...
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】UEFI启动试用Ubuntu15.10，进到启动画面黑屏。然后所有USB接口都没反应了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473479 如题…… 电脑其他都好…… 请问如何解决掉 所有USB接口都失灵 的问题 zz: 江南___ — 2015-10-25 17:35
<jimmy> 刻光盘
<sennn> 系統盤?
<sennn> 我在讀 班若波羅密
<sennn> 與 可蘭經
<halenrain> 有没有全局代理的软件啊
<sennn> 有
<sennn> 保證安全免費
<halenrain> 叫什么
<halenrain> sennn
<sennn> 自己打開 github 搜索 lantern 有 ubuntu版 有windows版
<sennn> getlantern那個
<sennn> 拿走,不謝
<halenrain> ^o^
<UniFreak> linux 是不是看电影效果没有 windows 好 啊？
<UniFreak> 同样的电影， 感觉看上去不一个样
<sennn> 一個吊樣
<sennn> 推薦使用 mpv player
<sennn> mpv .io
<sennn> 下載
<sennn> 開源免費,比vlc強大
<UniFreak> sennn， 能实时调整字幕延迟不能？
<sennn> 功能強大,自己去發現吧
<sennn> mpv.io
<UniFreak> 呃
<sennn> 請叫我無私神人
<sennn> 哈哈哈,哈哈哈哈
<UniFreak> 如果是用的 qq 群， 我大概就这么叫你了 用 irc 就是不想看太多废话
<UniFreak> 谢了
<sennn> 怎一個屌字了得
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox虚拟机不支持虚拟化  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473480 BIOS开启了虚拟化 虚拟机配置也选了enable VT-x/AMD-v 可是vbox的虚拟机还是不支持虚拟化 zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2015-10-25 18:24
<newelll> ...
<alian> 有人没？
<alian> 我不知道怎么下载迅雷种子了，，，看片呢，，
<alian> 在线等
<alian> 急
<alian> uget没法下载迅雷种子啊
<alian> 我开始慌了
<alian> 不
<alian> 方了
<vickycq> 迅雷种子是什么
<vickycq> 是种子的一種么
<UniFreak> ennn
<UniFreak> sennn
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 中文输入法状态下Firefox文本输入框内，“选中文字“等于“删除文字“？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473482 从14.04版就有这问题，今天升级到15.10了，问题依旧。 系统Ubuntustudio 15.10 桌面窗口管理器Xfce，输入法iBus拼音。 Chromium浏览器没有
<^k^>  ─> 这问题，其它软件也没有这问题， 只有FireFox（目前是41.0.2版）出现这问题， 在地址栏、 …
<UniFreak> vlc 加载的字幕中所有的字幕都是方块
<UniFreak> 这怎么回事呢
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • grub2下xp引导无效  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473484 1.电脑系统是xp C盘 2.安装ubuntu 启动引导也是选择的C盘 3.安装ubuntu成功后重启不能启动xp 如图 <img src="http://d.pcs.baidu.com/thumbnail/8a86c30654617acbbc56aeb48821dd56?fid=1648285442-250528-1006521042866515&time=1445774400&sign=FD
<^k^>  ─> TAER-DCb740ccc5511e5e8fedcff06b081203-iOtShM6jLgoa3V2sWn3rnoluhMA%3D&rt=sh&expires=2h&r=171850704&sharesign=unknown&s …
<MoYahoo> 有人？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MoYahoo> 论坛发帖频率好低
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MoYahoo> bot哦
<ulot0> ubrl,
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你在干什么？
<ubrl> ulot0, 我不知道我在做什么。  23:18
<ulot0> ubrl, 你知道什么呢？
<ubrl> ulot0, 不，我不知道。  23:18
<ulot0> ubrl, 好吧，你赢了
<ubrl> ulot0, 呃......非常感谢你。  23:19
<svizzera91> 我是搜索帮助音频驱动程序
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS update如何升级Git版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473486 用的是Ubuntu 12.04.5LTS 直接sudo apt-get git-core安装的git 然后要编译OpenBTS，git版本必须大于1.8.2 但是我sudo apt-get git-core安装的版本为1.7.9.5 百度谷歌各种方法从下午3点弄到凌晨1点半到论
<^k^>  ─> 坛发帖都没弄好！（- -惭愧） 1： sudo add-apt-repository ppa:git-core/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-ge …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Symantec_Endpoint_Protection_12.1.6_MP6_Linux_Client官方下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481188 下载链接 http://esdownload.symantec.com/akdlm/CD/MTV/Symantec_Endpoint_Protection_12.1.6_MP6_All_Clients_EN.zip http://esdownload.symantec.com/akdlm/CD/MTV/Symantec_Endpoint_Protection_12.1.6_MP6_All_Clients_CH.zip http://
<^k^>  ─> esdownload.symantec.com/akdlm/CD/MTV/Symantec_Endpoint_Protection_12.1.6_MP6_All_Clien
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 16.04 一用友基数位板。鼠标指针就隐藏掉  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481189 数位板正常使用，就是屏幕上看不到鼠标指针移动 但是用鼠标移动，指针又出现了，切换板子就隐藏 他把板子识别成平板电脑的触控屏幕了 zz: ubuntu2655734 — 2016-10-24 0:03
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 修改显示设置不能自动登录的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481190 有一台收款机，安装的xubuntu14.04,有两个用户root和administrator，设置root自动登录，/etc/lightdm/14.04lightdm.conf增加autologin-user=root，如果在显示中修改了分辨率或者去掉镜像显示，系统就不能自
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 修改16.10版的UTC时间格式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481191 我安装了window10和Ubuntu16.10双系统，出现了window10时间慢8小时的问题，应该是Ubuntu采用utc时间格式导致的，网上介绍的修改rcS文件的方法只适用于以前的版本，16.10 中没有rcS文件，请
<^k^>  ─> 问应该如何修改？谢谢！ zz: cg7176 — 2016-10-24 8:55
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • wget可以下载但是apt-get不可以使用（采用的是squid代理上网方式）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481192 wget可以下载但是apt-get不可以使用（采用的是squid代理上网方式），而且ping不通，是什么原因？ zz: kerrysu — 2016-10-24 10:45
<Madper|Moyu> violetzijing: yuning shengyao_ BinLi MangHuoEr     <---    咱组的人都在上面, 所以说话要小心.
<yuning> LOL
<Madper|Moyu> violetzijing: 但是joey不在, 所以在这个频道没必要拍老板马屁....
<violetzijing> Madper|Moyu, 感谢指出来，我会保证不说话的
<violetzijing> ˊ_>ˋ
<yuning> violetzijing, 别听他瞎说, 就是在公司内部频道都不用拘束, 何况这里
<violetzijing> yuning, 那就是可以在这里随便拍老板马屁咯ˊ_>ˋ
<yuning> violetzijing, 反正拍了也听不到, 老板不在这个频道
<violetzijing> _(:з」∠)_
<Madper|Moyu> violetzijing: 所谓的说话要小心, 就是不要在这个频道里吐槽组内同事...
<Madper|Moyu> cc yuning
<Madper|Moyu> 比如, 这个凤凰是傻逼吧, 这种话就不能乱说....
<violetzijing> Madper|Moyu, 你不是已经被吐槽了么
<MangHuoEr> 啥
<Madper|Moyu> MangHuoEr: 这个凤凰是傻逼吧
<yuning> 那是在 dota 里要小心的, 不是这里
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Moyu: 啥？ 啥凤凰
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Lenovo[Y430P][16.04LTS]启动关机爆破音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481193 这个问题其实存在很久了。 我从百度得到的信息总结为这个问题出在电源管理上。 但是不知道如何去解決這它。 ------------------------------ 再附帶一個關於輸入法的小問題： 之前一直使
<^k^>  ─> 用Sogou pinyin。 但衆所周知，Sogou pinyin容易導致fcitx單核佔用100%。 而且在16.04下容易無反 …
<IsoaSFlus> 各位中午好哇
<splashing> 大家好
<ubrl> splashing:点点点.  12:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 美食家 : 两个美食家互相吹嘘自己什么都尝过。 "你尝过蜘蛛么?" "没有,是什么味道?" "苍蝇的味道！ "
<MrSiu> ^k^: hahahaha~
<splashing> 都出來吹牛....
<Madper|Moyu> ..
<splashing> 消滅有機生命體
<IsoaSFlus> 吹啥牛
<splashing> 天南海北任你吹...!!!
<IsoaSFlus> 别吹了，冷死了
<splashing> 想當年,我有一高中老師叫 崔良峯,人們都叫他 吹涼風!!!
<splashing> 這是真的
<IsoaSFlus> 我没说是假的啊
<splashing> 牛逼不是吹的,火車不是推的
<splashing> 都上班呢???
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 牛牛 出来吹水了
<CyrusYzGTt>  d终于看到有说话的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ..不是牛牛
<splashing> 都上班呢大家?
<IsoaSFlus> 上学
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 牛牛 最近看什么小说
<splashing> oh深刻
<splashing> 大陸跟臺灣的教育不在一個檔次上,臺灣到底先進,人文關懷啊
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 比利，，我在实验 e2400 1535 的linux 驱动
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 牛牛 好厉害
<CyrusYzGTt> 埃～～结果都失败了
<splashing> windows10 自動更新總失敗,沒救了
<CyrusYzGTt> 现在是通过手机 USB连网，，手机连 WIFI方式解决联网问题
<biubiubiu> 牛牛换手机了？
<splashing> 江蘇有無線上網卡,不去辦一個?
<splashing> 無限流量
<CyrusYzGTt> splashing§ ...我的 win10被我玩残了，现在在linux下载 iso修复，安装显卡驱动弄出来的黑屏
<splashing> CyrusYzGTt, 我放棄win10 了...
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 比利，这是HUAWEI3G手机
<CyrusYzGTt> splashing§ 我也想放弃，就是 网卡驱动没有linux的，就需要想着修复 win10
<splashing> CyrusYzGTt, 10幾元買個usb網卡就行了...
<CyrusYzGTt> 最糟糕的是没有光驱，，，
<splashing> usb安裝
<CyrusYzGTt> splashing§ ...那我还是用现在的方法联网
<CyrusYzGTt> 通过手机 USB连网，，手机连无线路由器 WIFI方式解决联网问题
<splashing> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用现成的工具减少支出
<splashing> 你好能進win10嗎 不用修復 直接恢復出廠設置就行了
<splashing> 還能
<CyrusYzGTt> splashing§ ...必须UEFI启动，，而且，，没有 f8.。找不到有 最近正常系统的选项
<splashing> 只要能先進入原來的win10 就行
<CyrusYzGTt> 不能，，就是 开机画面，，一直黑屏，还有个鼠标，，
<splashing> 那完了
<splashing> 重裝吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 所以我现在准备重装，，用OEM的 wim镜像恢复，，，
<splashing> 能激活嗎你?
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过，我需要下载 pe,,在linux下制作pe启动盘，，不过，。。很麻烦
<IsoaSFlus> 什么高级网卡没有linux驱动?
<CyrusYzGTt> 能，我哪个是家庭版的正版，，只要连接我的微软帐号
<splashing> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 杀手网卡 e2400 和 1535
<CyrusYzGTt> 我试过网上教程，都失败了，就算是网卡官网的教程也不行
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 提示什么呢
<splashing> 你用啥Linux版本
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 需要编译网卡驱动然后加载模块进内核？
<biubiubiu> 牛牛用fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ...嗯
<IsoaSFlus> 不是无线网卡啊
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ,,debian 8.6 amd64
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 编译失败了？
<splashing> 用ubuntu絕對能驅動
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ,,fedora太激进了
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 没有编译失败，就是不能驱动
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 还是加载进内核失败？
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ lsmod有这个驱动，就是不能驱动硬件
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 跟内核版本有关吗？有些驱动需要最新的内核版本
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 我内核版本都是选 3.16的
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: lspci呢
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ,,没有，，
<splashing> 安裝最新內核,直接驅動
<splashing> 3.8
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 没显示这个驱动设备？
<splashing> 版本
<CyrusYzGTt> splashing§ ...debian我还不熟悉，。内核升级，，不想 fedora默认保留最近三个内核，，
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 木有
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: debian的内核有点老，你尝试编译4.1以上的内核试试
<splashing> 直接4.8
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: debian有back-ports可以直接升级内核
<biubiubiu> 好像是这个名字
<biubiubiu> 记不得
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 我试过fedora24的live USb..不能启动，也不能显示，比debian还差
<splashing> 在linux kernel 官網下載deb包直接安裝 要下三個
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ...
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 我想你那个驱动应该有写需要内核多少版本以上
<CyrusYzGTt> 等现在的步骤，修复win10先，，
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 我再看看 文档，
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么要用老内核
<splashing> 你有現成的pe usb嗎?
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 稳定
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 你那个网卡型号是？
<CyrusYzGTt> splashing§ ..木有，，，需要下载，某些和谐版本，就不需要自己弄，直接 dd就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 俄400 1535
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ e2400 1535
<splashing> 那你慘了
<CyrusYzGTt> .，。。
<IsoaSFlus> 旧内核稳定。。。有这么可怕吗
<IsoaSFlus> 新内核在驱动方面会好很多
<CyrusYzGTt> 起码我现在半年才遇到到 kernek pannic ，以前fedora经常遇到
<IsoaSFlus> 我现在用无线网卡，在以前的驱动上有严重的bug，更新了新内核就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> oops=panic
<CyrusYzGTt> core dump ..
<CyrusYzGTt> IsoaSFlus§ 看怎么使用
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: http://liukan.org/node/43
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 在 Linux 下驱动 Killer 1535 无线网卡和 Killer E2400 有线网卡 | K. Liu の部落格
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 你的也是外星人吗
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ..神舟贴牌的
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 那个e2400的就打个补丁貌似就行，你可以先把这个搞了，再搞1535
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ..埃。。搞内核，，最不擅长的，，，不过还是感谢。。
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 又不用改内核，就是下载编译下而已，顶多打个补丁
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ...
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以先把e2400搞了，它就打个补丁就能用
<biubiubiu> 然后1535想搞再搞，不想搞就用手机连。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..OK ..我在看看搞新内核对于其他软体有什么影响，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，安全稳定第一
<biubiubiu> 我感觉那个补丁包或许也是需要编译内核的。。。
<biubiubiu> 但看打的位置又不像。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 没有，其实就是 firmware
<CyrusYzGTt> 这个先事实不编译内核，直接搞 firmware试试
<splashing> CyrusYzGTt, 等我10分鍾 我教你一鍵在linux下制作pe盤...
<CyrusYzGTt> 好
<splashing> 現在吧,1.先安裝wine development版本1.9.20
<splashing> synaptic下搜索wine
<CyrusYzGTt> ....这是麻烦的方法，还不如 dd
<splashing> 不麻煩,一點不麻煩
<splashing> 先裝wine
<splashing> 我教你
<CyrusYzGTt> 没有宽带，，在下载 win10 pe iso ,,
<splashing> 你下的pe是原版嗎?
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 你直接装个vbox然后里面装win7不就行了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ...实体机的硬盘有资料，还有硬件需要驱动，，，
<biubiubiu> 在win7里面做个pe
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ...不会。而且没有 windows的系统盘
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。那直接装win10呀
<biubiubiu> 反正你有帐号激活
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ ..正在下载，，，
<splashing> CyrusYzGTt, 你用的什麼pe版本?
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 哪个帐号激活，有个前提是规定的硬件没有大的变动
<CyrusYzGTt> splashing§ .. 那些是盗版的pe ，，不值得提
<splashing> CyrusYzGTt, 你用的是什麼版本?
<splashing> 官方iso?
<CyrusYzGTt> splashing§ win10 的，因为电脑制造商只有win10驱动，，
<CyrusYzGTt> splashing§ 嗯，也有官方的，用来重装，，
<splashing> 好吧
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481198 安装的ubuntu桌面版本14.04，然后装了mate、lxde、xfce4桌面 一直用的lxde桌面，今天用chrome开视频卡了，然后重启就黑屏了。ubuntu高级选项编辑grub为text splash可以进tty1，tty1下可以启动xfce4。tty1下重装lxde重启还是黑屏。 哪
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求问如何将屏幕的显示字符赋给一个变量？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481199 比如前一步命令会在屏幕上显示test这个字符串，而我接下来要将此字符串test赋给一个变量，请问在shell里面用什么命令可以完成？？ 谢谢 zz: nimble — 2016-10-24 15:31
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 牛牛
<CyrusYzGTt> biubiubiu§ 比利，
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 如何GUI手动升级系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481202 点哪里？ zz: cuthead — 2016-10-24 19:33
<biubiubiu> CyrusYzGTt: 牛牛 晚上好
<CyrusYzGTt> ...失败；了
<jiangfuqiao> 大家有什么好用的软件推荐下啊
<jiangfuqiao> 特别是关于WiFi的软件啊
<CyrusYzGTt> NM
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu启动一直停留在/dev/sda6:clean ***/*** files, ***/***blocks  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481203 然后下面有一个光标一直在闪 zz: cazz008 — 2016-10-24 20:55
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 16.04 AMDAPPSDK3.0 如何安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481205 下面的代码显示，显卡驱动装成功了吗？16.04 AMDAPPSDK3.0 如何安装？ 下面的代码显示，显卡驱动装成功了吗？16.04 AMDAPPSDK3.0 如何安装？ 下面的代码显示，显卡驱动装成功了吗？16.04 AMDAPPSDK3.0 如何
<^k^>  ─> 安装？ root@wl-MS-7751:/home/wl/桌面# uname -a Linux wl-MS-7751 4.4.0-45-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 19 14:1 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助：怎么在lxde和xfce之间切换  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481206 原装Ubuntu,后来装了 lubuntu-desktop 和 xfce4 桌面。现在lxde进不去了，一直黑屏。以前换默认桌面都是注销再换，现在注销不了了，请问修改哪个配置文件可以切换默认桌面环境？谢谢 zz: sluding
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-10-24 22:26
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-25
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<biubiubiu> onlylove 牛牛怎么这两天看不到
<biubiubiu> 没有牛牛 这里好安静
<MrSiu> 有没有推荐的RSS阅读地址？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<biubiubiu> onlylove牛牛 又没在
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubantu系统关闭了wifi(硬件无线网卡)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481218 电脑是yoga2 13 自带win8系统 在装了ubantu系统后 电脑的无线网卡被关闭 就是win8和ubantu两个系统都无法上网。在ubantu系统的终端，输入rfkill list all后，显示无线被硬件关闭，但
<zwindl> g Ubuntu dev edition
<ubrl> zwindl: Ubuntu dev edition not defined.
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • ubunut16.04 内核替换问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481219 采用的是ubuntu 16.04 32bit 的server版本，由于开发需要，需要重新编译内核，主要是添加一些新的硬件驱动的支持 下载了对应的4.4的内核源码，按照网上的步骤一步步编译 make make install 都没有发
<^k^>  ─> 生错误，可以正常生成新的内核，在grub启动项中也可以看到对应的内核选项 但是我选择 …
<yunfan> onlylove去面试了？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 能否将系统安装的deb软件提取生成snap包？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481221 rt 理论上应该行的 zz: eagle5678 — 2016-10-25 15:06
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu远程启动firefox的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481222 用Xshell远程登录服务器，然后试图启动firefox，报错： Quote: Error: GDK_BACKEND does not match available displays 服务器是装了图形界面的，请问是什么原因，换了好几个版本的Xshell，都是一个错误 zz: kerr
<^k^>  ─> ysu — 2016-10-25 15:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • win10 ubuntu 16.10 双系统 启动经常性死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481223 和win10 efi双系统，开车靠运气，出现下面这样就多半起不来了。有时候又能正常开机 IMG_20161024_195711.jpg 配置： QQ截图20161025152641.png 请老司机带带我 zz: @myth_zl — 2016-1
<^k^>  ─> 0-25 15:27
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  16:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 关于ubuntu13.10下开机自动运行jar的swing应用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481224 我想在ubuntu13.10上开机自动运行一个jar程序，在终端上java -jar ***.jar是可以运行成功的，这个jar是一个管理系统的登录界面，我应该如何操作才能让这个jar开机之后
<^k^>  ─> 直接运行？ zz: zyjimo123 — 2016-10-25 16:18
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04装好第一次登录闪退  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481226 重装系统，两个硬盘，第二个硬盘没用。第一个硬盘四个分区，/boot, /, /home, swap, 后两个没格式化，第一次登录就闪退进不去。 zz: sluding — 2016-10-25 16:27
<youthlin> 求助：Ubuntu的网络设置，多个网络配置怎么指定默认网络？http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/f4221382
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 【已经百度无果】debian的无线网络驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481227 简略版说明： lsmod,显示e1000e（我安装的无线驱动）已经加载，但是ifconfig -a显示没有识别无线网卡（没有wlan），右上角也没有无线图标，无法连接无线网络 详细说明
<^k^>  ─> ： 我按照网上教程下载并安装了驱动，我linux版本为3.16.0-4-amd64，无线网卡型号为Realtek S …
<qibiao> 大家好，我遇到一个问题，升级dokuwiki之后，wiki里的那些带中文的文件名的页面都无法索引到，请问怎么重新导入？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 感觉 ubuntu 16 的软件中心越改越差了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481228 感觉 ubuntu 16 的软件中心越改越差了,软件少了,排序没了,额外选项没了,卸载有时无效,为什么要这样该呢 zz: cadbc — 2016-10-25 19:06
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • U 16.04 的中文万年历如何安装？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481229 U 16.04 的中文万年历如何安装？ zz: cadbc — 2016-10-25 22:06
<afsto> 谁能推荐一款100左右的路由器，能刷owrt/lede的
<afsto> 额，有人在？
<Freebuilder> afsto, WNDR3800
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-26
<^k^> 新  UbuntuKylin • ubuntuKylin的dash遮挡输入法,怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481232 RT zz: supertop — 2016-10-25 23:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04上安装的Matlab2012工具箱不能打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481233 ubuntu14.04上安装的Matlab2012a，但是工具箱打不开，只出来一个灰屏的界面，所有的工具箱都是这样，这是为什么？ f[img]ile:///home/chensiwen/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2016-10-26%2010:54:59%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95
<^k^>  ─> %E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png [/img] zz: chensiwen — 2016-10-26 10:53
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04上安装的Matlab2012工具箱不能打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481234 ubuntu14.04上安装的Matlab2012a，但是工具箱打不开，只出来一个灰屏的界面，所有的工具箱都是这样，这是为什么？ zz: chensiwen — 2016-10-26 11:00
<huntxu> happyaron: 在一个提供debian/目录的源码里面，改了代码怎么要求它重新编译？
<huntxu> happyaron: 再执行一次`DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS='parallel=8 nocheck' fakeroot debian/rules binary`没效果的样子 :/
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu14.04上安装的Matlab2012a工具箱打不开?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481235 ubuntu14.04上安装的Matlab2012a，但是工具箱打不开，只出来一个灰屏的界面，所有的工具箱都是这样，这是为什么？ zz: chensiwen — 2016-10-26 11:13
<^k^> 新  Deepin • 感觉深度进步很大啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481236 今天安装了深度15.3感觉焕然一新。界面漂亮一直是深度的特色，现在更稳定，更流畅，深度商店安装软件也很方便。 特别是这个流畅，比ubuntu16.04感觉更流畅 值得称赞 zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-10-26 11:26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 套话 :     婚礼上,司仪宣布:"下一项,请新郎讲话。"    新郎文质彬彬地向大家欠了欠身,说:"我衷心感谢大家在百忙中参加我们的婚礼,这是对我们极大的鼓舞,极大的鞭策,极大的关怀。由于我俩是初次结婚,缺乏经验,还有待各位今后对我们进行多多帮助、扶持。
<^k^>  ─> 今天有不到之处,欢迎大家提出宝贵意见,以便下次改进。"
<memyself> 买个放单位用的笔记本，性能好点，15或17显示屏的，有什么推荐的吗？
<MrSiu> memyself: 工作用的 一般的都可以吧？做设计的？
<memyself> 一般用就可以
<memyself> 但也别太次
<memyself> MrSiu：别感觉到慢
<memyself> 现在是不是流行大屏幕的啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 天堂的乔布斯 : 在天堂的乔布斯拿着iPhone 4S说:你是果粉,看到老人摔倒了你就去扶,他要是讹你,双核的A5处理器给你同时录音同时报警。 800万像素相机给你抓拍证据,Siri给你提供语音版的法律援助。 要是败诉了,美国加州总部赔你一台还没上市的iPhone 5！
<lostsummer> 好古典
<MrSiu> memyself:硬件的话也不是很懂 但是如果只是三四年迭代的话 现在卖的只要不是老款平均价位的应该都可以～
<MrSiu> memyself: 作为办公用
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04 安装infiniband网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481240 下载了mellanox官网上的MLNX_OFED_LINUX-3.3-1.0.4.0-ubuntu14.04-x86_64，自己的系统是ubuntu 14.04.3 ，内核是3.19.0.安装后出现如下问题： Attempting to perform Firmware update... The firmware for this device is not distributed ins
<^k^>  ─> ide Mellanox driver: 04:00.0 (PSID: FJT0D90200009) To obtain firmware for this device, please contact your HW vendor. …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 广告效应 : 小男孩:我想买那个卫生巾。 服务员:是你妈妈叫你来买的吗? 小男孩:不是。 服务员:那是你姐姐? 小男孩:也不是,我想买。 服务员:你买卫生巾干什么? 小男孩:我看电视上说:有了它又能游泳,又能滑冰,还能打网球。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 双GTX1080显卡，无法安装ubuntu14.04LTS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481241 一闪而过几句话 DRM] failed to create 0x000 等等 应该是显卡问题。 F6 -》 acpi = off 试过了，无效 zz: millions — 2016-10-26 18:33
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 如何匹配a-z这个范围内的除了k的所有字符？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481244 0.0想了半天也没想出来。。[a-j][j-z]? zz: wawa — 2016-10-26 20:02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两种可能 : 冬天,维佳一家坐在壁炉前干闲事。母亲见他哥哥不在了,便问维佳:"你哥哥到哪儿去了?""可能下河去了。""下河去干什么呢?""有两种可能"维佳说,"如果冰厚,他也许在溜冰；如果冰薄,他也许在游泳。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 创建符号链接时使用相对路径和相对路径有什么区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481245 比如ln -s fun link和 ln -s ../fun link有什么区别？ zz: wawa — 2016-10-26 22:15
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • Docker貌似应该在这？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481246 LXC和Docker应该是这个版吧？ 这几天要用到Docker和golang，在努力看书中 也许会偶尔遇到小问题，也许会慢慢积累下，上次换电脑，之前记在旧电脑里的东西忘了复制，有时间还要去找下（其实就是
<^k^>  ─> 些挺零碎的小知识） zz: onlylove — 2016-10-26 22:40
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ·[新手求教软件中心问题]软件中心不显示已经安装的软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481247 事情是这样的： windows和ubuntu双系统，打开windows的硬盘时，有个psd文件，于是双击后自动安装的krita程序，可以打开查看krita了。然后我感觉这个krita不如gimp好，想
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-27
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu/debian中如何禁止一个软件的安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481252 ubuntu/debian中如何禁止一个软件的安装，是下载的deb包 zz: aukomn — 2016-10-27 10:44
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 从U盘复制文件的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481253 ubuntu 14.04 从U盘复制文件夹到桌面，只会在桌面文件夹里面显示，桌面上不会显示，是需要设置什么吗? zz: ubuntu新手请指教8 — 2016-10-27 11:14
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04更新（sudo apt-get update ）报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481254 之前ubuntu更新（sudo apt-get update）时， 出现错误： “Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/d ... le/Release Unable to find expected entry ‘main/binary-i386/Packages’ in Release file (Wrong sources.list en
<yunfan> fua
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 信　教 : 从前,有个牧师劝穷人信教。 他问一个穷人:"你死后愿升天堂,还是愿下地狱?" 穷人回答说:"唉,看吧！哪边的玉米面便宜,就到哪边去吧！ "
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 小白求救，windows7安装了ubuntu后，没有系统引导选择，直接进入ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481255 RT，现在想回win7系统怎么办？ zz: a6065380280 — 2016-10-27 13:02
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蟑螂的一家 : 这天,蟑螂妹妹哭着跑着回来。 爸爸问:"女儿怎么了?" 蟑螂妹妹说:"爸！为什么别人都说我是害虫！呜呜呜……" 这时弟弟也回来了,他一脸高兴的说:"爸！这辈子第一次有人热情的和我打招呼喔！ " 蟑螂爸爸问:"真的吗?他们怎么说?" 蟑螂弟弟:我刚刚出去
<^k^>  ─> ,他们看到我就说:"嗨－…虫……"(估计是听错了,害虫)
<jiangfuqiao> wid
<^k^> 新  东北校区 • 北华大学报道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481256 Ubuntu 用起来还可以，没想到还有这个中文社区 zz: brainysoon — 2016-10-27 18:12
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟网卡这样命名是不是更好一些呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481257 前几天折腾脚本，命名用 tap0 tap1 ... 于是脚本还要维护一个数字列表。 累死了，虽然脚本成功了。 今天突发奇想，这样命名，结果脚本立马简化了很多。 1.png zz: 建客 — 2016-10-27 2
<^k^>  ─> 1:48
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-28
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • Ubuntu12.04.5server 64bit 使用hwclock命令报错。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481258 系统启动，登录账户和密码后。在命令行输入“hwclock -r”，报错，错误提示如下： iong@ubuntu:/home/qxb/src$ hwclock -r hwclock: Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method. hwclock: U
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用脚本在ubuntu12.04安装gnuradio报错，需要怎样解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481260 因为本人小白，所以用脚本在ubuntu12.04安装gnuradio，但中途报错，以下为代码和报错内容，希望大神能帮忙看看，尝试过手动安装gnuradio，不是失败就是模块安装不全，希
<^k^>  ─> 望能提供在12.04版脚本安装成功建议，谢谢大家了 Code: Proceed?y Starting all functions at: 2016年 …
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 扔给你一个ubuntu-mate16.10第三方本地私人源  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481261 desktop.pngstart-menu.pngfirefox.pngoffice.png 版权声明：本软件源的软件包中包含有未经授权的字体文件，下载、使用、传播本软件源可能存在法律风险。在下载前，请参考相应法律、法规，
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 用户管理，apt-get的执行权限问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481262 为别人创建账户后，执行apt-get需要加入sudo 用户组才能执行，如何更改apt-get的执行权限为普通用户？ 关于用户管理有什么参考资料可以传授传授！ zz: kerrysu — 2016-10-28 10:43
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘UEFI安装16.04-server重启后总是找不到启动盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481263 我不知道是不是因为装了Grub的原因，每次装完系统重启后就启动不起来了，然后就进入到了grub rescue 的页面。 按照网络上的方法重新update grub也无效，用boot-repaire 也无效。
<onlylove> Kves: stupid K
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 前辈中午好
<splashing> 現在房價怎樣了?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<MrSiu> how to restore file in fedora sys
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_Moyu: 摸了多少鱼了，说说看
<onlylove> MangHuoEr_Moyu: 来帮我做测试如何
 * onlylove unhappy
<IsoaSFlus> 你们上班还能登irc哇
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: why can't, if you want
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: for example ,login from a mobile phone
<IsoaSFlus> 666
<splashing> 房价又涨了
<splashing> 苹果现在是坑钱机器,千万别入坑...
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • apt get update  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480660 Looking forward to seeing everyone again. Was not able to get to November meet so been such a long time. Did you mention a theme for the ladies Katie? zz: Elwayjob36 — 2016-10-28 15:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请教启动Ubuntu16出现这样的提示怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481266 [*.*****] sd *:*:*:*: [sd*] No Caching mode page found [*.*****] sd *:*:*:*: [sd*] Assuming drive cache : write through [*.*****] hid-generic ****:****:****.****: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed:-1 虽然没有影响使用
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • tty里面fbterm中的输入法失效了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481267 fbterm现在只能显示中文，无法输入了这是为什么？ sudo apt-get install fbterm sudo apt-get install xfonts-wqy sudo apt-get install fcitx-frontend-fbterm 这些都已经安装了，也按以前教程设置好了
<^k^>  ─> ，但就是无法输入啊 zz: cadbc — 2016-10-28 16:05
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 牛牛 你来啦
<onlylove> biubiubiu: zaijia?
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 没，在鸟巢这
<biubiubiu> 今天天气真不错
<MrSiu> 有在上海的麽？有没有骑行的？
<onlylove> stupid excel
<yunfan> onlylove: 上班几天了
<onlylove> yunfan: from this Monday
 * onlylove go to learn VBA
<yunfan>  vba 额
<onlylove> yunfan: because excel is so stupid that if I merge to cells,it will discard other values except the first one
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04中软件中心提示需要修复软件包列表前无法更新和卸载，点击修复报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481268 无标题窗口_003.png以下是软件包失败的详细信息 Code: installArchives() failed: Error in function: SystemError: E:Internal Error, No file name for libc6 dpkg: error proces
<^k^>  ─> sing libc6 (--configure):  libc6:amd64 2.19-0ubuntu6 cannot be configured because libc6:i386 is in a different versi …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助：dd 命令做启动盘时不小心选中了机械硬盘，如何恢复机械硬盘数据  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481269 我用 dd 命令制作Ubuntu 启动盘，不小心选中了机械硬盘，结果机械硬盘的数据都看不到了，我该怎么恢复机械硬盘的数据？linux 下有哪些好用的恢复
<^k^>  ─> 软件？ zz: 司马弘毅 — 2016-10-28 17:54
<Guest17169>  ٩(๑´0`๑)۶
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 为什么客人会话模式下的输入法皮肤和办公环境下的fcitx皮肤不一样？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481270 在办公模式下的皮肤很难看，fcitx的图标就是个黑色键盘。而客人模式下的皮肤是个小企鹅。 还没找到好的截图工具，没办法截图。 zz: blackangeldsf —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-10-28 18:41
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • root用户可以直接无视读写权限属性?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481271 root用户可以直接无视读写权限属性? Code: ~#~# ls -l New -r--r--r-- 1 root root 3 Oct 28 19:13 New 但是在root下用leafpad打开这个文件,状态提示显示可写 但是在普通用户下类似权限的自有文件用leafpad打开
<^k^>  ─> 就提示只读 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-10-28 19:13
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 是否可以获知是谁通过 sudo 运行的我  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481272 脚本 mycmd 需要根特权，普通帐户通过 sudo 运行。 问题，在 mycmd 中能否获知是哪个帐户通过 sudo 来启动的自己？ zz: 建客 — 2016-10-28 20:00
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-29
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • clang编译器有中文帮助说明么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481273 ？ zz: ClangORG — 2016-10-29 8:52
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求救，安装ubuntu后找不到启动项了，只能找到光盘启动，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481274 就射这样，安装完ubuntu后，开机只剩下光盘启动了。。。手上有winpe的启动盘和ubuntu的livecd，求救。 本人的硬盘是gpt分区的，应该是uefi启动。有原装win8，还有一个自
<^k^>  ─> 己装的win7 zz: luzhenyue — 2016-10-29 12:01
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 1604.1遇到升级错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481275 Ubuntu版本是1604.1 64位，刚才开机在顶部人物栏有一想禁行交通标志的东西，有如下提示： Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net
<^k^>  ─> _t-tujikawa_ppa_ubuntu_dists_xenial_main_binary-amd64_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parse …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 教堂执事 : 有个牧师病了,临时请了一位以其没完没了的讲道而闻名的牧师来代替他。当他在讲坛上站定,发现包括唱诗班在内的一共只来了10个信徒时,心中颇为恼怒。事后他向那教堂执事抱怨说:"来的人实在太少,难道事先没有通知说我要来么?""没有。"那执事回答说,"可
<^k^>  ─> 能是消息泄露出去了。"
<douglas6667> 有人在不
<ubrl> douglas6667:点点点.  15:44
<bestucan> 有瓦
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助：UEFI 模式下如何安装 Ubuntu 16.04，或者不用 UEFI 方式也可以  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481279 1、10月29号买了 ThinkPad S2 new，出厂安装的系统是 Win 10； 2、我拿到电脑后，先进 BIOS 把 Secure Boot 关闭，然后把 Boot Mode 选择为 Legacy Only； 3、用 Ubuntu 16.04
<shawge> hi
<ubrl> shawge:点点点.  17:17
<shawge> exit
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rFeIAFSAAAG42ExloeEAALrHQMtwQoAAbjw899.jpg 理想是美好的,现实是残酷的
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu16.04lts双通道8G内存，但是只显示4G内存  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481281 ubuntu16.04lts双通道8G内存，用free -h也只有4G的内存 zz: MarsWgl — 2016-10-29 18:34
<gfxmode_> 今天才开始周末。。。
<microcai> loooooooooong time no seee~~~~~~~~~
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 更新源时遇到这些错误，谁会教教我  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481283 W:GPG error: http://packages.ros.org lucid InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5523BAEEB01FA116, W:Failed to fetch http://mirrors.skyshe.cn/ubuntu/dists/t ... 4/Pack
<^k^>  ─> ages Hash Sum mismatch , W:Failed to fetch http://mirrors.skyshe.cn/ubuntu/dists/t ... 4/Packages Hash Sum mismatch , …
<ndut2> hey guys
<ndut2> anyone want to setup hacker group with me ?
<ndut2> join ##shellcoder or #[EliteZ]
<ndut2> :)
 * ndut2 too
 * ndut2 teach me baby how to be l33t h4x0r
<ndut2> hey guys
<ndut2> anyone want to setup hacker group with me ?
<ndut2> join ##shellcoder or #[EliteZ]
<ndut2> unbuntu-jp
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-30
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • clang编译器有中文帮助说明么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481286 或，clang编译器中文版书。 zz: ClangORG — 2016-10-30 8:29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆笑:一些学生尴尬糗事 : 我爸妈来学校看我,晚上带他们到学校门口的宾馆开房,登记的时候前台随口问了一句:"有会员卡吗"?我也随口答了一句。。。"有"。然后...然后就迎来了爸妈严酷的审讯。。。
<test> ..
<test> 第一次见呢。。
<test> 有人么？
<ubrl> test:点点点.  12:15
<Guest85924> 2333...
<Guest85924> 另外顶上那个提问的智慧给我跳转到了某新闻网。。
 * Guest85924 
<Guest85924> 看来没人在呢。。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • unbutu 16.04 提示 dpkg:被中断，。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481289 posting.php?mode=post&f=77# 我装的是树莓派+unbutu16.04 有一周没有开机。昨天开机想装一个chrony, 于是运行 [code][/code]sudo apt-get install chrony 提示dpkg 被中断！ 然后百度找了以下方法： sudo rm /
<^k^>  ─> var/lib/dpkg/updates/* sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade 没有用，有试过： sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* …
<d0048> ..
<d0048> ..
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • aptitude安装包时能指定平台吗?apt-get好像可以  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481290 aptitude安装包时能指定平台吗?apt-get好像可以 apt-get的方法: https://askubuntu.com/questions/29665/h ... stallation aptitude的方法是? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-10-30 13:51
<xiaoming1> hello
<ubrl> xiaoming1:点点点.  14:13
<bestucan> zi
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • sed匹配一行由大写A-Z数字0-9组成的17个字符串如何写  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481291 [size=200]目前的的笨办法是这么写的：sed -n '/^[0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z][0-9A-Z]/{p;q
<^k^>  ─> }' sn.txt 请教大神们有什么简单一点的匹配方法？ [/size] zz: hudengke — 2016-10-30 13:55
<bestucan> \disconnect
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 啊，好像硬盘有坏道了，怎么搞？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481292 今天开机提示/dev/da1:clean, 190582/915712 files,1224819/3661824 blocks 然后就进入emergecy mode ，我也FSCK检查过了，不行啊， 然后重装16.04，装好重启到这又停了。 这是有坏道了吧？该怎么处理啊
<^k^>  ─> ？ zz: 躺在桌子上 — 2016-10-30 15:50
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 啊，好像硬盘有坏道了，怎么搞？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481293 今天开机提示/dev/da1:clean, 190582/915712 files,1224819/3661824 blocks 然后就进入emergecy mode ，我也FSCK检查过了，不行啊， 然后重装16.04，装好重启到这又停了。 这是有坏道了吧？该怎么处理啊
<^k^>  ─> ？ zz: 躺在桌子上 — 2016-10-30 15:51
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 支援 Ubuntu 16.04 的 AMD 閉源驅動 AMDGPU-PRO 正式發行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481294 如果你使用 AMD 新顯卡 你會關心這個消息 支援 Ubuntu 16.04 的 AMD 閉源驅動 AMDGPU-PRO 正式發行 http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-article ... Notes.aspx AMDGPU-PRO Driver for Linux – Release Notes htt
<^k^>  ─> ps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeo ... rted_chips Ubuntu 16.04 LTS: for some most recent cards (R9 285, R9 380/380X …
<splashing> 有人考过精算师吗?
<White_rose> 测试测试
<White_rose> 这个字体你们看得到吗
<splashing> 能
<White_rose> 谢谢
<linwei> 大家工作有用企业微信的吗
<linwei> ubuntu下有没有比较好的企业微信解决方案
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好笑的很不能不看! : 有一天,太罗和太美打高尔夫.太罗打一下,没打中,就说:"他妈的,没打中.'太美打一下,打中了.该太罗打了,可是又没打中,太罗又说:"他妈的又没打中'.突然,从天上发出一条闪电,一下把太美给劈死了.太罗就说:"明明是我说脏话,怎么把太美给劈死了?
<^k^>  ─> '从天上传来一句话是说:"他妈的,我没打中。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • LLVM安装不了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481295 sudo apt-get install llvm 1.ubuntu12.04，编译object-c语言，除了安装clang外，还须安装lliv，对么？ 2.为什么，llvm软件包安装不了？（图） zz: ClangORG — 2016-10-30 21:07
<Guest47487> 有人吗
<ubrl> Guest47487:点点点.  21:38
<Guest47487> 就你一个吗
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 写unix shell时打印到屏幕上的一个小问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=481296 shell_my.c内容如下 Code: #include <stdio.h> #include <unistd.h> #define MAX_LINE 80 /* 80 chars per line, per command, should be enough. */ /**  * setup() reads in the next command line, separating it into distinct tokens  * using whites
<^k^>  ─> pace as delimiters. setup() sets the args parameter as a  * null-terminated string.  */ void setup(char inputBuffer …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-23
<nooooone> 有人用hexchat的吗？
<lidong> 问题： 我在终端输入了“sudo apt-get remove”会有什么不良后果？
<jack> 没有什么不良后果
<lidong> 谢谢，那这个命令的具体含义是什么呢？
<jack> 卸载某个软件
<lidong> 但是后面没加具体软件呀
<lidong> 我执行这个命令后终端告诉我删掉了8000多M的东西
<jack> 你是不是写的autoremote
<jack> autoremove
<lidong> 是的
<lidong> 有什么不良后果吗？
<Isolde> 卸载孤儿包
<root__> windows 10下的ubuntu很多东西不能用啊
<asdasdasdasd> 请问python怎么搭irc服务器..
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-24
 * BBBBBBBAo 
 * BBBBBBBAo 
 * BBBBBBBAo 
<gaoge> 终于进来了
<gaoge> 英语太渣聊天都不开心
<gaoge> 有人吗
<ubrl> gaoge:点点点.  23:29
<gaoge> 今天是个特殊的日子
<gaoge> 1024
<gaoge> 头次进到这种聊天室
<gaoge> 人呢
<gaoge> help
<gaoge> help
<gaoge> help
<gaoge> 哇偶，总算能中文聊天了、】
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-25
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  08:32
<divent> /j #linuxba
<divent>  
<amosbird> hi
<ubrl> amosbird:点点点.  17:28
<amosbird> 你们都用什么中文字体啊？我现在的ubuntu mono和中文混合显示的时候，中文字距太密了
<amosbird> https://la.wentropy.com/X7Az.png
<ubrl> amosbird: ⇪ image/png
<uidodkdidneos> hello
<ubrl> uidodkdidneos:点点点.  23:14
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-26
<lake> 。
<lanek> 这么多人加入。
<lanek> 。
<yearliny> hi~all
<ubrl> yearliny:点点点.  10:48
<Isolde> hi
<ubrl> Isolde:点点点.  10:59
<pity> 请教个问题，git hooks 有运行日志吗？我想看看记录
<hword> mac下能用elinks吗？打不开网页
<kevin125> 有谁遇到BTRFS挂的情况吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-27
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:15
<kevin125> how do i fix a broken btrfs volume ? I got this errors:
<kevin125> [173902.492131] CPU: 0 PID: 16655 Comm: btrfs-transacti Tainted: G        W  OE   4.4.0-97-generic #120-Ubuntu
<kevin125> [173902.492133] Hardware name: Hewlett-Packard HP Compaq Elite 8300 SFF/3397, BIOS K01 v02.90 07/16/2013
<kevin125> [173902.492134]  0000000000000286 72f9c0d27f939c53 ffff8804a45fbaf8 ffffffff813fabe3
<kevin125> [173902.492137]  ffff8804a45fbb40 ffffffffc0470498 ffff8804a45fbb30 ffffffff810812e2
<kevin125> [173902.492139]  0000000d0b1c0000 00000000fffffffe 0000000000000000 ffff8804c216e000
<kevin125> [173902.492142] Call Trace:
<kevin125> [173902.492146]  [<ffffffff813fabe3>] dump_stack+0x63/0x90
<ubrl> kevin125:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<kevin125> [173902.492150]  [<ffffffff810812e2>] warn_slowpath_common+0x82/0xc0
<kevin125> [173902.492152]  [<ffffffff8108137c>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x5c/0x80
<kevin125> [173902.492168]  [<ffffffffc03cf4ff>] __btrfs_free_extent.isra.70+0x8ff/0xd30 [btrfs]
<kevin125> [173902.492184]  [<ffffffffc03d34e0>] __btrfs_run_delayed_refs+0xad0/0x1220 [btrfs]
<kevin125> [173902.492201]  [<ffffffffc03d6add>] btrfs_run_delayed_refs+0x7d/0x2a0 [btrfs]
<kevin125> [173902.492217]  [<ffffffffc03e9b02>] ? btrfs_wait_pending_ordered+0x22/0x90 [btrfs]
<kevin125> [173902.492234]  [<ffffffffc03ec132>] btrfs_commit_transaction+0x4d2/0xa90 [btrfs]
<kevin125> [173902.492249]  [<ffffffffc03e7309>] transaction_kthread+0x229/0x240 [btrfs]
<kevin125> [173902.492264]  [<ffffffffc03e70e0>] ? btrfs_cleanup_transaction+0x570/0x570 [btrfs]
<kevin125> [173902.492267]  [<ffffffff810a0c75>] kthread+0xe5/0x100
<kevin125> [173902.492269]  [<ffffffff810a0b90>] ? kthread_create_on_node+0x1e0/0x1e0
<kevin125> [173902.492273]  [<ffffffff81843b8f>] ret_from_fork+0x3f/0x70
<kevin125> [173902.492275]  [<ffffffff810a0b90>] ? kthread_create_on_node+0x1e0/0x1e0
<kevin125> [173902.492277] ---[ end trace 5abbf3227703f27f ]---
<kevin125> [173902.492280] BTRFS: error (device sdb1) in __btrfs_free_extent:6553: errno=-2 No such entry
<kevin125> [173902.492282] BTRFS info (device sdb1): forced readonly
<kevin125> [173902.492285] BTRFS: error (device sdb1) in btrfs_run_delayed_refs:2930: errno=-2 No such entry
<kevin125> [173902.492287] BTRFS warning (device sdb1): Skipping commit of aborted transaction.
<kevin125> [173902.492289] BTRFS: error (device sdb1) in cleanup_transaction:1746: errno=-2 No such entry
<kevin125> [175683.736273] BTRFS error (device sdb1): cleaner transaction attach returned -30
<kevin125> thanks  I paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com/25827492/
<sjd_zeus> ?
<limit1>  /topic
<limit1> .
<mayli> kevin125: update kernel
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-28
<jack666> 大家好
<ubrl> jack666:点点点.  12:15
<jack666> 没人吗
<jack666> 有谁知道怎样找聊3d打印机的频道啊
<zjq_2> t
<nullnone> dman
<nullnone> damn
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-22
<netsnail> 早上好
<zhuzuoliang> ?
<zhuzuoliang> anybody there?
<Tony_Chu> who
<Tony_Chu> WHO
<Tony_Chu> help
<Tony_Chu> chat: chenshaoju hi
<chenshaoju> hi
<ubrl> chenshaoju:点点点.  15:51
<Tony_Chu> chenshaoju:hi
<Tony_Chu> gauge:hi
<Tony_Chu> ancient chat way. :-)
<tesrfhhh[m]> I'm here
<Tony_Chu> anybody still use irc as work/personal communication tool?
<tesrfhhh[m]> 中文
<tesrfhhh[m]> I don't have a job 😉
<Tony_Chu> mei you zhong wen shu ru fa :-(
<Tony_Chu> tesrfhhh: a university student?
<Tony_Chu> enjoy your happy life, it will be ended soon. :)
<Tony_Chu> I mean as a student.
<tesrfhhh[m]> 差不多，不过也有些区别😗
<tesrfhhh[m]> Ok
<Tony_Chu> free working, I know.
<Tony_Chu> much better than having a job.
<Tony_Chu> self-employee?
<alex4> nice
<alex4> test
<ubrl> alex4:点点点.  18:59
<alex4> what? why i can't send chinese?
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-23
<tesrfhhh[m]> 因为你没中文输入法？
<ice_walk> ls
<ice_walk> 有没有ubuntu集成漂亮xfce的，自己配置太累了
<tesrfhhh[m]> mat
<tesrfhhh[m]> ！
<tesrfhhh[m]> <freenode_ice "有没有ubuntu集成漂亮xfce的，自己配置太累了"> 去贴吧看看
<ice_walk> ls
 * fikgol` 
<netsnail> w`eiiiiiiii
<{ToT}> ...
<eugenshen> exit
<eugenshen> z
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-25
<zhang> exit
<netsnail> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-26
<liner> 你们都是中国人吗？？
<liner> ？？？？
<isyangxin001> test
<ubrl> isyangxin001:点点点.  20:58
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-27
<bd7iwd>  这里面有人吗
<root> hello
<ubrl> root:点点点.  13:49
<root> 好玩么
<Guest86223> ...
<Guest86223> hello
<ubrl> Guest86223:点点点.  13:50
<Guest86223> exit
<jay9665> Ubuntu
<sluggish> ?
<sluggish> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-28
<tracyone> ubuntu 18.04的字体好奇怪
<tracyone> 搜狗输入法的面板的字体好像变粗了
<tracyone> 有人遇到过么
<tracyone> telegram的字体也好奇怪
<tracyone> 话说有没有ubuntu-cn的telegram 群？
<yao_ziyuan> 强迫症求缓解：我躺坐在床上用 LG Gram 15 2018 笔记本，右边一块枕头跌落在笔记本右侧，我怕枕头上的灰尘、头皮屑、毛发等进入笔记本端口造成故障，就把笔记本竖起来，右侧朝下，还不甘心，还用手从下向上拍了拍，想让端口中的灰尘抖落，然而笔记本中有一个活动部件就是风扇，我又怕这么拍把风扇拍出问题。到安静的房间
<yao_ziyuan> 仔细听排气口，只听到和缓的风声，并无杂音。仍然求安慰、求缓解！
<alexxey> yao_ziyuan, 用压缩空气吹，注意吹的时候把风扇别住。可以买带气瓶的压缩机或瓶装压缩空气
<yao_ziyuan> alexxey: 您可能误会了，其实我枕头上并没有什么灰，笔记本里也几乎没进灰。我担心的是拍打笔记本是否会损伤运行中的风扇。
<datura> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-23
<memory0> 有人吗
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-24
<whoareU> hello
<whoareU> good afternoon
<whoareU> help levels
<whoareU> the price of pork has surpass 35 ,
<whoareU> 大佬们都在做啥啊，
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-25
<CryptoPacket> hey new clicker
 * CryptoPacket hey all
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-26
<wiky> 最近在学PHP，问个问题，PHP开发的时候是不是必须部署Apache或者Nginx的。
<wiky> 我之前用过Python和Go，它们都是有自己的开发用的Web Server的
<syq> wiky: https://www.php.net/manual/zh/features.commandline.webserver.php
<wiky> syq, 谢谢
<daf__> N久没来了
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-27
 * afwonf 
 * afwonf 
 * afwonf 
 * afwonf 
 * afwonf 
 * afwonf 
 * afwonf 
 * afwonf 
 * afwonf 
